# Save Samer, he is dying: Samer Issawi,a Palestinian hunger striker



## SherriMunnerlyn

Save Samer, he is dying: Samer Issawi and the plight of Palestinian hunger strikers

'Save Samer, he is dying': Samer Issawi and the plight of Palestinian hunger strikers

After the children and all the abuses Israel perpetrates against them, it is the Palestinian political prisoners that stand out to me as showing us the real face of the human rights abuses that is the Israeli Occupation of Palestine!







We see all of what the Occupation is in all of its ugliness.

The only light is in the faces of the men and women and children and their families who endure/experience these awful unlawful detentions and their stories of remaining steadfast and always keeping hope alive. They endure such crimes against humanity that deprives them all of liberty and freedom and basic human rights that are supposed to be guaranteed to all human beings in our world by international treaties and laws!

Samer Issawi is dying, on hunger strike for 153 days now, here is a part of his story, a man in prison for 11 years (and all detentions of Palestinains are unlawful as they do not meet the requirenments of intl law as to detentions or trials) , released, and then redetained, held without bail and I think no official charges have been levelled against him, even now.

"On Nov 22nd I talked with Samer's father on the phone. Hearing his sad voice gave away how depressed he was. On Sunday, December 16th, though the situation is even harder as his son is at a critical condition, I had the chance to talk to him again, and I asked about his wife who had fainted after her son's re-arrest; she has hardly been able to speak or move since then. "Her condition is worsening each day. She was shocked and kept looking at her son's face when she attended the court hearing on Thursday, December 13th. She could not endure seeing her son losing more than half of his weight. Unconsciously, she screamed at the judge's face, "Your apartheid regime is illegal and we do not recognize it. Samer will be released either you want or not". I do not know how to describe this, but my wife is just a mother with a heart!" "Her physical and psychological condition is now more at risk than ever. She cannot endure seeing her own son dying. She spends most of her day at hospitals and every single moment, she repeats the same plea: "Can't anybody help my son to be free and to live!"

I cautiously asked Shireen: When have you seen your brother?" No one has met or spoken to him since his current arrest. I have seen him on Thursday (December 13th) when he appeared in court. He is turning into some bones covered with a human wrap. In other words, he is a skeleton sitting in a wheelchair, and he can't move or walk. My brother was put in the slaughterhouse of Ramla Prison Hospital during his first month of the strike. A month later he was put in a small cell as a punishment. He suffered the solitary confinement in a two-meter square room, meant to pressure him to end his strike, she answered with sorrow."


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=cmGjFn5RVF8]&#x202b;[/ame]

Sherri


----------



## YKohen

Samer can eat or Samer can die.

It's up to him.

* According to JTA, &#8220;In 2001, Issawi was sentenced to 30 years in prison for shooting at Israeli soldiers entering his village of Isawiya, in eastern Jerusalem. He spent time in five Israeli prisons, including eight months in isolation in the Hadarim prison following an altercation with prison guards.&#8221;

Issawi was also reportedly detained back in October at a checkpoint near Issawiya. 

I believe that Issawi is listed as Samir Tariq Ahmad Muhammad on the  Israeli Prison Services list. If Issawi is Ahmad Muhammad, he was born  in 1979 and sentenced in 2002, not 2001 as stated by JTA. In addition, he was sentenced to 26 years and not 30 as stated by JTA for attempted murder, and explosives and weapons related charges.
*

Challah Hu Akbar: Report: Terrorist Released in Shalit Deal Arrested


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Save Samer, he is dying: Samer Issawi and the plight of Palestinian hunger strikers
> 
> 'Save Samer, he is dying': Samer Issawi and the plight of Palestinian hunger strikers
> 
> After the children and all the abuses Israel perpetrates against them, it is the Palestinian political prisoners that stand out to me as showing us the real face of the human rights abuses that is the Israeli Occupation of Palestine!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We see all of what the Occupation is in all of its ugliness.
> 
> The only light is in the faces of the men and women and children and their families who endure/experience these awful unlawful detentions and their stories of remaining steadfast and always keeping hope alive. They endure such crimes against humanity that deprives them all of liberty and freedom and basic human rights that are supposed to be guaranteed to all human beings in our world by international treaties and laws!
> 
> Samer Issawi is dying, on hunger strike for 153 days now, here is a part of his story, a man in prison for 11 years (and all detentions of Palestinains are unlawful as they do not meet the requirenments of intl law as to detentions or trials) , released, and then redetained, held without bail and I think no official charges have been levelled against him, even now.
> 
> "On Nov 22nd I talked with Samer's father on the phone. Hearing his sad voice gave away how depressed he was. On Sunday, December 16th, though the situation is even harder as his son is at a critical condition, I had the chance to talk to him again, and I asked about his wife who had fainted after her son's re-arrest; she has hardly been able to speak or move since then. "Her condition is worsening each day. She was shocked and kept looking at her son's face when she attended the court hearing on Thursday, December 13th. She could not endure seeing her son losing more than half of his weight. Unconsciously, she screamed at the judge's face, "Your apartheid regime is illegal and we do not recognize it. Samer will be released either you want or not". I do not know how to describe this, but my wife is just a mother with a heart!" "Her physical and psychological condition is now more at risk than ever. She cannot endure seeing her own son dying. She spends most of her day at hospitals and every single moment, she repeats the same plea: "Can't anybody help my son to be free and to live!"
> 
> I cautiously asked Shireen: When have you seen your brother?" No one has met or spoken to him since his current arrest. I have seen him on Thursday (December 13th) when he appeared in court. He is turning into some bones covered with a human wrap. In other words, he is a skeleton sitting in a wheelchair, and he can't move or walk. My brother was put in the slaughterhouse of Ramla Prison Hospital during his first month of the strike. A month later he was put in a small cell as a punishment. He suffered the solitary confinement in a two-meter square room, meant to pressure him to end his strike, she answered with sorrow."
> 
> 
> &#x202b;
> 
> Sherri



His sister described his medical condition on December 16, describing what dying from hunger looks like, after they had just learned on December 14 that the Occupation Court would not release Samer Issawi on bail. 

He has started suffering from severe pain all over his body, especially his muscles aand his abdomen and his kidneys. 

His body has begun to eat his muscles and nerves and he has an acute vitamin B12 deficiency. 

He has lost control of his limbs, his vision is failing, he faints four or five times a day.

Bruises cover his body. 

He vomits blood. 

His heart is weaking. 

He has difficulty breathing.

He is dying.

Sherri


----------



## YKohen

He's a convicted terrorist who went back to his terrorist ways.

You can't save someone from themselves.


----------



## toastman

Sherri, the terrorist supporter ! Damn Sherri Hitler, just when I thought you couldn't post anything dumber......


----------



## irosie91

leave sherri alone----she has a right to love terrorists----
   she should be a bit more honest about it like  
   DECLARE 
   "I LOVE TERRORISTS WHO MURDER JEWISH BABIES FOR 
          THE GLORY OF  ALLAH/ISA   ameeen"  <<< sherri


----------



## Hossfly

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Save Samer, he is dying: Samer Issawi and the plight of Palestinian hunger strikers
> 
> 'Save Samer, he is dying': Samer Issawi and the plight of Palestinian hunger strikers
> 
> After the children and all the abuses Israel perpetrates against them, it is the Palestinian political prisoners that stand out to me as showing us the real face of the human rights abuses that is the Israeli Occupation of Palestine!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We see all of what the Occupation is in all of its ugliness.
> 
> The only light is in the faces of the men and women and children and their families who endure/experience these awful unlawful detentions and their stories of remaining steadfast and always keeping hope alive. They endure such crimes against humanity that deprives them all of liberty and freedom and basic human rights that are supposed to be guaranteed to all human beings in our world by international treaties and laws!
> 
> Samer Issawi is dying, on hunger strike for 153 days now, here is a part of his story, a man in prison for 11 years (and all detentions of Palestinains are unlawful as they do not meet the requirenments of intl law as to detentions or trials) , released, and then redetained, held without bail and I think no official charges have been levelled against him, even now.
> 
> "On Nov 22nd I talked with Samer's father on the phone. Hearing his sad voice gave away how depressed he was. On Sunday, December 16th, though the situation is even harder as his son is at a critical condition, I had the chance to talk to him again, and I asked about his wife who had fainted after her son's re-arrest; she has hardly been able to speak or move since then. "Her condition is worsening each day. She was shocked and kept looking at her son's face when she attended the court hearing on Thursday, December 13th. She could not endure seeing her son losing more than half of his weight. Unconsciously, she screamed at the judge's face, "Your apartheid regime is illegal and we do not recognize it. Samer will be released either you want or not". I do not know how to describe this, but my wife is just a mother with a heart!" "Her physical and psychological condition is now more at risk than ever. She cannot endure seeing her own son dying. She spends most of her day at hospitals and every single moment, she repeats the same plea: "Can't anybody help my son to be free and to live!"
> 
> I cautiously asked Shireen: When have you seen your brother?" No one has met or spoken to him since his current arrest. I have seen him on Thursday (December 13th) when he appeared in court. He is turning into some bones covered with a human wrap. In other words, he is a skeleton sitting in a wheelchair, and he can't move or walk. My brother was put in the slaughterhouse of Ramla Prison Hospital during his first month of the strike. A month later he was put in a small cell as a punishment. He suffered the solitary confinement in a two-meter square room, meant to pressure him to end his strike, she answered with sorrow."
> 
> 
> &#x202b;
> 
> Sherri
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His sister described his medical condition on December 16, describing what dying from hunger looks like, after they had just learned on December 14 that the Occupation Court would not release Samer Issawi on bail.
> 
> He has started suffering from severe pain all over his body, especially his muscles aand his abdomen and his kidneys.
> 
> His body has begun to eat his muscles and nerves and he has an acute vitamin B12 deficiency.
> 
> He has lost control of his limbs, his vision is failing, he faints four or five times a day.
> 
> Bruises cover his body.
> 
> He vomits blood.
> 
> His heart is weaking.
> 
> He has difficulty breathing.
> 
> He is dying.
> 
> Sherri
Click to expand...

Let him eat cake.


----------



## deltex1

I have a pound of bacon I didn't use for the twice baked potatoes....


----------



## sealadaigh

Hossfly said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Save Samer, he is dying: Samer Issawi and the plight of Palestinian hunger strikers
> 
> 'Save Samer, he is dying': Samer Issawi and the plight of Palestinian hunger strikers
> 
> After the children and all the abuses Israel perpetrates against them, it is the Palestinian political prisoners that stand out to me as showing us the real face of the human rights abuses that is the Israeli Occupation of Palestine!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We see all of what the Occupation is in all of its ugliness.
> 
> The only light is in the faces of the men and women and children and their families who endure/experience these awful unlawful detentions and their stories of remaining steadfast and always keeping hope alive. They endure such crimes against humanity that deprives them all of liberty and freedom and basic human rights that are supposed to be guaranteed to all human beings in our world by international treaties and laws!
> 
> Samer Issawi is dying, on hunger strike for 153 days now, here is a part of his story, a man in prison for 11 years (and all detentions of Palestinains are unlawful as they do not meet the requirenments of intl law as to detentions or trials) , released, and then redetained, held without bail and I think no official charges have been levelled against him, even now.
> 
> "On Nov 22nd I talked with Samer's father on the phone. Hearing his sad voice gave away how depressed he was. On Sunday, December 16th, though the situation is even harder as his son is at a critical condition, I had the chance to talk to him again, and I asked about his wife who had fainted after her son's re-arrest; she has hardly been able to speak or move since then. "Her condition is worsening each day. She was shocked and kept looking at her son's face when she attended the court hearing on Thursday, December 13th. She could not endure seeing her son losing more than half of his weight. Unconsciously, she screamed at the judge's face, "Your apartheid regime is illegal and we do not recognize it. Samer will be released either you want or not". I do not know how to describe this, but my wife is just a mother with a heart!" "Her physical and psychological condition is now more at risk than ever. She cannot endure seeing her own son dying. She spends most of her day at hospitals and every single moment, she repeats the same plea: "Can't anybody help my son to be free and to live!"
> 
> I cautiously asked Shireen: When have you seen your brother?" No one has met or spoken to him since his current arrest. I have seen him on Thursday (December 13th) when he appeared in court. He is turning into some bones covered with a human wrap. In other words, he is a skeleton sitting in a wheelchair, and he can't move or walk. My brother was put in the slaughterhouse of Ramla Prison Hospital during his first month of the strike. A month later he was put in a small cell as a punishment. He suffered the solitary confinement in a two-meter square room, meant to pressure him to end his strike, she answered with sorrow."
> 
> 
> &#x202b;
> 
> Sherri
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His sister described his medical condition on December 16, describing what dying from hunger looks like, after they had just learned on December 14 that the Occupation Court would not release Samer Issawi on bail.
> 
> He has started suffering from severe pain all over his body, especially his muscles aand his abdomen and his kidneys.
> 
> His body has begun to eat his muscles and nerves and he has an acute vitamin B12 deficiency.
> 
> He has lost control of his limbs, his vision is failing, he faints four or five times a day.
> 
> Bruises cover his body.
> 
> He vomits blood.
> 
> His heart is weaking.
> 
> He has difficulty breathing.
> 
> He is dying.
> 
> Sherri
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let him eat cake.
Click to expand...


liberte, egalite, fraternite.

http://a6.idata.over-blog.com/300x225/2/23/32/68/IMG_9624.jpg

he will live forever.


----------



## Hossfly

reabhloideach said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> His sister described his medical condition on December 16, describing what dying from hunger looks like, after they had just learned on December 14 that the Occupation Court would not release Samer Issawi on bail.
> 
> He has started suffering from severe pain all over his body, especially his muscles aand his abdomen and his kidneys.
> 
> His body has begun to eat his muscles and nerves and he has an acute vitamin B12 deficiency.
> 
> He has lost control of his limbs, his vision is failing, he faints four or five times a day.
> 
> Bruises cover his body.
> 
> He vomits blood.
> 
> His heart is weaking.
> 
> He has difficulty breathing.
> 
> He is dying.
> 
> Sherri
> 
> 
> 
> Let him eat cake.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> liberte, egalite, fraternite.
> 
> http://a6.idata.over-blog.com/300x225/2/23/32/68/IMG_9624.jpg
> 
> he will live forever.
Click to expand...

Sealadaigh abu!!!


----------



## proudveteran06

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Save Samer, he is dying: Samer Issawi and the plight of Palestinian hunger strikers
> 
> 'Save Samer, he is dying': Samer Issawi and the plight of Palestinian hunger strikers
> 
> After the children and all the abuses Israel perpetrates against them, it is the Palestinian political prisoners that stand out to me as showing us the real face of the human rights abuses that is the Israeli Occupation of Palestine!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We see all of what the Occupation is in all of its ugliness.
> 
> The only light is in the faces of the men and women and children and their families who endure/experience these awful unlawful detentions and their stories of remaining steadfast and always keeping hope alive. They endure such crimes against humanity that deprives them all of liberty and freedom and basic human rights that are supposed to be guaranteed to all human beings in our world by international treaties and laws!
> 
> Samer Issawi is dying, on hunger strike for 153 days now, here is a part of his story, a man in prison for 11 years (and all detentions of Palestinains are unlawful as they do not meet the requirenments of intl law as to detentions or trials) , released, and then redetained, held without bail and I think no official charges have been levelled against him, even now.
> 
> "On Nov 22nd I talked with Samer's father on the phone. Hearing his sad voice gave away how depressed he was. On Sunday, December 16th, though the situation is even harder as his son is at a critical condition, I had the chance to talk to him again, and I asked about his wife who had fainted after her son's re-arrest; she has hardly been able to speak or move since then. "Her condition is worsening each day. She was shocked and kept looking at her son's face when she attended the court hearing on Thursday, December 13th. She could not endure seeing her son losing more than half of his weight. Unconsciously, she screamed at the judge's face, "Your apartheid regime is illegal and we do not recognize it. Samer will be released either you want or not". I do not know how to describe this, but my wife is just a mother with a heart!" "Her physical and psychological condition is now more at risk than ever. She cannot endure seeing her own son dying. She spends most of her day at hospitals and every single moment, she repeats the same plea: "Can't anybody help my son to be free and to live!"
> 
> I cautiously asked Shireen: When have you seen your brother?" No one has met or spoken to him since his current arrest. I have seen him on Thursday (December 13th) when he appeared in court. He is turning into some bones covered with a human wrap. In other words, he is a skeleton sitting in a wheelchair, and he can't move or walk. My brother was put in the slaughterhouse of Ramla Prison Hospital during his first month of the strike. A month later he was put in a small cell as a punishment. He suffered the solitary confinement in a two-meter square room, meant to pressure him to end his strike, she answered with sorrow."
> 
> 
> &#x202b;
> 
> Sherri
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His sister described his medical condition on December 16, describing what dying from hunger looks like, after they had just learned on December 14 that the Occupation Court would not release Samer Issawi on bail.
> 
> He has started suffering from severe pain all over his body, especially his muscles aand his abdomen and his kidneys.
> 
> His body has begun to eat his muscles and nerves and he has an acute vitamin B12 deficiency.
> 
> He has lost control of his limbs, his vision is failing, he faints four or five times a day.
> 
> Bruises cover his body.
> 
> He vomits blood.
> 
> His heart is weaking.
> 
> He has difficulty breathing.
> 
> He is dying.
> 
> Sherri
Click to expand...


   They should all go that way.   Does he still receive his " Virgins"  ??


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

reabhloideach said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> His sister described his medical condition on December 16, describing what dying from hunger looks like, after they had just learned on December 14 that the Occupation Court would not release Samer Issawi on bail.
> 
> He has started suffering from severe pain all over his body, especially his muscles aand his abdomen and his kidneys.
> 
> His body has begun to eat his muscles and nerves and he has an acute vitamin B12 deficiency.
> 
> He has lost control of his limbs, his vision is failing, he faints four or five times a day.
> 
> Bruises cover his body.
> 
> He vomits blood.
> 
> His heart is weaking.
> 
> He has difficulty breathing.
> 
> He is dying.
> 
> Sherri
> 
> 
> 
> Let him eat cake.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> liberte, egalite, fraternite.
> 
> http://a6.idata.over-blog.com/300x225/2/23/32/68/IMG_9624.jpg
> 
> he will live forever.
Click to expand...


I have been unable to find anything else out about his condition, and there is nothing anyone can really do here, that I can think of, but cry and pray for God to be with him and his family in this difficult situation they find themselves in and see them through it!

I am reminded what Palestinian Christian Mazin Qumsiyeh (who is also an American citizen and Professor and activist) said just a few days ago, he said  that Palestinian Christians believe Jesus became the first martyr for non-violent resistance to foreign occupation of Palestine. 

http://popular-resistance.blogspot.com/2012/12/beit-laham.html

That comforts me, he walks in the steps of Jesus!

I think that might be true of all hunger striking political prisoners, in another sense, they have all turned away from violence, they are responding to Injustice with nonviolent resistance, just like Jesus set as the example for us all to follow! Perhaps, that itself is turning to and embracing Jesus!

And he will live forever, he will never be forgotten!

Sherri


----------



## Hossfly

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Save Samer, he is dying: Samer Issawi and the plight of Palestinian hunger strikers
> 
> 'Save Samer, he is dying': Samer Issawi and the plight of Palestinian hunger strikers
> 
> After the children and all the abuses Israel perpetrates against them, it is the Palestinian political prisoners that stand out to me as showing us the real face of the human rights abuses that is the Israeli Occupation of Palestine!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We see all of what the Occupation is in all of its ugliness.
> 
> The only light is in the faces of the men and women and children and their families who endure/experience these awful unlawful detentions and their stories of remaining steadfast and always keeping hope alive. They endure such crimes against humanity that deprives them all of liberty and freedom and basic human rights that are supposed to be guaranteed to all human beings in our world by international treaties and laws!
> 
> Samer Issawi is dying, on hunger strike for 153 days now, here is a part of his story, a man in prison for 11 years (and all detentions of Palestinains are unlawful as they do not meet the requirenments of intl law as to detentions or trials) , released, and then redetained, held without bail and I think no official charges have been levelled against him, even now.
> 
> "On Nov 22nd I talked with Samer's father on the phone. Hearing his sad voice gave away how depressed he was. On Sunday, December 16th, though the situation is even harder as his son is at a critical condition, I had the chance to talk to him again, and I asked about his wife who had fainted after her son's re-arrest; she has hardly been able to speak or move since then. "Her condition is worsening each day. She was shocked and kept looking at her son's face when she attended the court hearing on Thursday, December 13th. She could not endure seeing her son losing more than half of his weight. Unconsciously, she screamed at the judge's face, "Your apartheid regime is illegal and we do not recognize it. Samer will be released either you want or not". I do not know how to describe this, but my wife is just a mother with a heart!" "Her physical and psychological condition is now more at risk than ever. She cannot endure seeing her own son dying. She spends most of her day at hospitals and every single moment, she repeats the same plea: "Can't anybody help my son to be free and to live!"
> 
> I cautiously asked Shireen: When have you seen your brother?" No one has met or spoken to him since his current arrest. I have seen him on Thursday (December 13th) when he appeared in court. He is turning into some bones covered with a human wrap. In other words, he is a skeleton sitting in a wheelchair, and he can't move or walk. My brother was put in the slaughterhouse of Ramla Prison Hospital during his first month of the strike. A month later he was put in a small cell as a punishment. He suffered the solitary confinement in a two-meter square room, meant to pressure him to end his strike, she answered with sorrow."
> 
> 
> &#x202b;
> 
> Sherri
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His sister described his medical condition on December 16, describing what dying from hunger looks like, after they had just learned on December 14 that the Occupation Court would not release Samer Issawi on bail.
> 
> He has started suffering from severe pain all over his body, especially his muscles aand his abdomen and his kidneys.
> 
> His body has begun to eat his muscles and nerves and he has an acute vitamin B12 deficiency.
> 
> He has lost control of his limbs, his vision is failing, he faints four or five times a day.
> 
> Bruises cover his body.
> 
> He vomits blood.
> 
> His heart is weaking.
> 
> He has difficulty breathing.
> 
> He is dying.
> 
> Sherri
Click to expand...

So the terrorist bastard is starving himself to death because he is supposed th have a Get Out Of Jail Free card. Big deal.


----------



## SAYIT

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> reabhloideach said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let him eat cake.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> liberte, egalite, fraternite.
> 
> http://a6.idata.over-blog.com/300x225/2/23/32/68/IMG_9624.jpg
> 
> he will live forever.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have been unable to find anything else out about his condition, and there is nothing anyone can really do here, that I can think of, but cry and pray for God to be with him and his family in this difficult situation they find themselves in and see them through it!
> 
> I am reminded what Palestinian Christian Mazin Qumsiyeh (who is also an American citizen and Professor and activist) said just a few days ago, he said  that Palestinian Christians believe Jesus became the first martyr for non-violent resistance to foreign occupation of Palestine.
> 
> Popular Resistance: Beit Laham
> 
> That comforts me, he walks in the steps of Jesus!
> 
> I think that might be true of all hunger striking political prisoners, in another sense, they have all turned away from violence, they are responding to Injustice with nonviolent resistance, just like Jesus set as the example for us all to follow! Perhaps, that itself is turning to and embracing Jesus!
> Sherri
Click to expand...


Gee, you don't think being inside an Israeli prison had anything to do with his suddenly non-violent jihad? It's kinda tough to kill Jews from solitary confinement, dontcha know?


----------



## Hossfly

SAYIT said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reabhloideach said:
> 
> 
> 
> liberte, egalite, fraternite.
> 
> http://a6.idata.over-blog.com/300x225/2/23/32/68/IMG_9624.jpg
> 
> he will live forever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have been unable to find anything else out about his condition, and there is nothing anyone can really do here, that I can think of, but cry and pray for God to be with him and his family in this difficult situation they find themselves in and see them through it!
> 
> I am reminded what Palestinian Christian Mazin Qumsiyeh (who is also an American citizen and Professor and activist) said just a few days ago, he said  that Palestinian Christians believe Jesus became the first martyr for non-violent resistance to foreign occupation of Palestine.
> 
> Popular Resistance: Beit Laham
> 
> That comforts me, he walks in the steps of Jesus!
> 
> I think that might be true of all hunger striking political prisoners, in another sense, they have all turned away from violence, they are responding to Injustice with nonviolent resistance, just like Jesus set as the example for us all to follow! Perhaps, that itself is turning to and embracing Jesus!
> Sherri
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gee, you don't think being inside an Israeli prison had anything to do with his suddenly non-violent jihad? It's kinda tough to kill Jews from solitary confinement, dontcha know?
Click to expand...

Sayit, do you think Frau Sherri, the "good Christiian woman," ever spares a moment from demonizing Israel to worry about what her fellow Christians are experiencing in Muslim countries?

PAKISTAN Christmas in prison for Asia Bibi, sentenced to death for blasphemy - Asia News

Pakistani Christians Suffering Under Blasphemy Law


----------



## irosie91

Israel makes a big mistake by taking prisoners during war----sadly ---the 
best course would be a horrible choice-----ie EMULATING THE ISA-
RESPECTERS------subject them to obscene mutilation torture murder---
the kind of thing that turns sherri  ****ON****


----------



## skye

Save Samer, he is dying: Samer Issawi,a Palestinian hunger striker  _ 



This  Samer  troublemaker and potential terrorist is desperate to attract attention in order to defend the dignity of the Palestinians martyrs and suicide bombers.

He hopes to become a martyr soon himself! Good luck to him!

What a joke these people are.


----------



## Connery

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Save Samer, he is dying: Samer Issawi and the plight of Palestinian hunger strikers
> 
> 'Save Samer, he is dying': Samer Issawi and the plight of Palestinian hunger strikers
> 
> After the children and all the abuses Israel perpetrates against them, it is the Palestinian political prisoners that stand out to me as showing us the real face of the human rights abuses that is the Israeli Occupation of Palestine!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We see all of what the Occupation is in all of its ugliness.
> 
> The only light is in the faces of the men and women and children and their families who endure/experience these awful unlawful detentions and their stories of remaining steadfast and always keeping hope alive. They endure such crimes against humanity that deprives them all of liberty and freedom and basic human rights that are supposed to be guaranteed to all human beings in our world by international treaties and laws!
> 
> Samer Issawi is dying, on hunger strike for 153 days now, here is a part of his story, a man in prison for 11 years (and all detentions of Palestinains are unlawful as they do not meet the requirenments of intl law as to detentions or trials) , released, and then redetained, held without bail and I think no official charges have been levelled against him, even now.
> 
> "On Nov 22nd I talked with Samer's father on the phone. Hearing his sad voice gave away how depressed he was. On Sunday, December 16th, though the situation is even harder as his son is at a critical condition, I had the chance to talk to him again, and I asked about his wife who had fainted after her son's re-arrest; she has hardly been able to speak or move since then. "Her condition is worsening each day. She was shocked and kept looking at her son's face when she attended the court hearing on Thursday, December 13th. She could not endure seeing her son losing more than half of his weight. Unconsciously, she screamed at the judge's face, "Your apartheid regime is illegal and we do not recognize it. Samer will be released either you want or not". I do not know how to describe this, but my wife is just a mother with a heart!" "Her physical and psychological condition is now more at risk than ever. She cannot endure seeing her own son dying. She spends most of her day at hospitals and every single moment, she repeats the same plea: "Can't anybody help my son to be free and to live!"
> 
> I cautiously asked Shireen: When have you seen your brother?" No one has met or spoken to him since his current arrest. I have seen him on Thursday (December 13th) when he appeared in court. He is turning into some bones covered with a human wrap. In other words, he is a skeleton sitting in a wheelchair, and he can't move or walk. My brother was put in the slaughterhouse of Ramla Prison Hospital during his first month of the strike. A month later he was put in a small cell as a punishment. He suffered the solitary confinement in a two-meter square room, meant to pressure him to end his strike, she answered with sorrow."
> 
> 
> &#x202b;
> 
> Sherri
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His sister described his medical condition on December 16, describing what dying from hunger looks like, after they had just learned on December 14 that the Occupation Court would not release Samer Issawi on bail.
> 
> He has started suffering from severe pain all over his body, especially his muscles aand his abdomen and his kidneys.
> 
> His body has begun to eat his muscles and nerves and he has an acute vitamin B12 deficiency.
> 
> He has lost control of his limbs, his vision is failing, he faints four or five times a day.
> 
> Bruises cover his body.
> 
> He vomits blood.
> 
> His heart is weaking.
> 
> He has difficulty breathing.
> 
> He is dying.
> 
> Sherri
Click to expand...


...and you are still nutty. One again a self inflicted situation which may result in a death and you try to blame those who are not responsible. As you stated, sheeri, we are only responsible for our actions.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## SAYIT

Hossfly said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have been unable to find anything else out about his condition, and there is nothing anyone can really do here, that I can think of, but cry and pray for God to be with him and his family in this difficult situation they find themselves in and see them through it!
> 
> I am reminded what Palestinian Christian Mazin Qumsiyeh (who is also an American citizen and Professor and activist) said just a few days ago, he said  that Palestinian Christians believe Jesus became the first martyr for non-violent resistance to foreign occupation of Palestine.
> 
> Popular Resistance: Beit Laham
> 
> That comforts me, he walks in the steps of Jesus!
> 
> I think that might be true of all hunger striking political prisoners, in another sense, they have all turned away from violence, they are responding to Injustice with nonviolent resistance, just like Jesus set as the example for us all to follow! Perhaps, that itself is turning to and embracing Jesus!
> Sherri
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gee, you don't think being inside an Israeli prison had anything to do with his suddenly non-violent jihad? It's kinda tough to kill Jews from solitary confinement, dontcha know?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sayit, do you think Frau Sherri, the "good Christiian woman," ever spares a moment from demonizing Israel to worry about what her fellow Christians are experiencing in Muslim countries?
> 
> PAKISTAN Christmas in prison for Asia Bibi, sentenced to death for blasphemy - Asia News
> 
> Pakistani Christians Suffering Under Blasphemy Law
Click to expand...


Nah, she's definitely a one-trick pony. If it doesn't justify her hate she's just not interested.


----------



## 50_RiaL

Gonna send Sammy a Mcdonald's Angus Bacon & Cheese sandwich with its very special seasonin', topped off with crisp red onions and "crinkle-cut pickles right" away


----------



## Hossfly

50_RiaL said:


> Gonna send Sammy a Mcdonald's Angus Bacon & Cheese sandwich with its very special seasonin', topped off with crisp red onions and "crinkle-cut pickles right" away


I've been trying to get Papa Johns to deliver him an extra large pepperoni pizza. They're checking now. Hope it gets there before it's too late. Hang on, Samer!


----------



## Wolfsister77

That ought to fix him right up-pepperoni pizza!!

OR kill him quicker!!

That stuff is tasty but terrible for your digestion. I've heard it is really bad if your body is already eating itself. Then it just goes straight through you.

LOL!!


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Hunger strikes have God written all over them, sacrificing self for something bigger, something more important than one's own selfish me needs!

Jesus is an illustration of this, He died for love of the Father and all of mankind, and He tells Christians His life is the example to follow! Thus, he establishes an example to follow of Martyrdom for Christians!!

Martyrdom is also a part of Islam, but a Muslim needs to come forward and explain that for us, I cannot adequately do it!

I have to conclude that God is calling Samer Issawi to engage in this hunger strike, and God is taking care of him, and that it is God's will that will be done! I cannot imagine a way to get closer to God then to die sacrificing self to fulfill God's will, so we, none of us, really should feel sorry for Samir, he is experiencing a closeness to God probably noone here will ever experience! Martyrdom in Christianity brought more people to belief in Chrsit! Martyrdom of this type I expect will bring Palestinians together and turn more to nonviolent resistance, perhaps it will set off the start of The Third Intifada! I cannot help but believe God has His plan and purposes in all of this and it will without a doubt benefit the Palestinian struggle for Freedom and to end the Occupation!

Sherri


----------



## skye

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Hunger strikes have God written all over them, sacrificing self for something bigger, something more important than one's own selfish me needs!
> 
> Jesus is an illustration of this, He died for love of the Father and all of mankind, and He tells Christians His life is the example to follow! Thus, he establishes an example to follow of Martyrdom for Christians!!
> 
> Martyrdom is also a part of Islam, but a Muslim needs to come forward and explain that for us, I cannot adequately do it!
> 
> I have to conclude that God is calling Samer Issawi to engage in this hunger strike, and God is taking care of him, and that it is God's will that will be done! I cannot imagine a way to get closer to God then to die sacrificing self to fulfill God's will, so we, none of us, really should feel sorry for Samir, he is experiencing a closeness to God probably noone here will ever experience! Martyrdom in Christianity brought more people to belief in Chrsit! Martyrdom of this type I expect will bring Palestinians together and turn more to nonviolent resistance, perhaps it will set off the start of The Third Intifada! I cannot help but believe God has His plan and purposes in all of this and it will without a doubt benefit the Palestinian struggle for Freedom and to end the Occupation!
> 
> Sherri




Sherri you need mental help.

You are a very sick woman !

Martyrdom  and Islam and blowing yourself up ...along with women and children is sick Sherri....if you can not see that...you are beyond hope.

Beyond help and beyond hope Sherri.


----------



## Connery

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Hunger strikes have God written all over them, sacrificing self for something bigger, something more important than one's own selfish me needs!
> 
> Jesus is an illustration of this, He died for love of the Father and all of mankind, and He tells Christians His life is the example to follow! Thus, he establishes an example to follow of Martyrdom for Christians!!
> 
> Martyrdom is also a part of Islam, but a Muslim needs to come forward and explain that for us, I cannot adequately do it!
> 
> I have to conclude that God is calling Samer Issawi to engage in this hunger strike, and God is taking care of him, and that it is God's will that will be done! I cannot imagine a way to get closer to God then to die sacrificing self to fulfill God's will, so we, none of us, really should feel sorry for Samir, he is experiencing a closeness to God probably noone here will ever experience! Martyrdom in Christianity brought more people to belief in Chrsit! Martyrdom of this type I expect will bring Palestinians together and turn more to nonviolent resistance, perhaps it will set off the start of The Third Intifada! I cannot help but believe God has His plan and purposes in all of this and it will without a doubt benefit the Palestinian struggle for Freedom and to end the Occupation!
> 
> Sherri



As the hunger strike progresses the person's mind starts going, they become delusion and begin to hear voices. As such they start speaking in  manner that does not smack of reality, but, of what they perceive in their weakened state to be true.

sherri you have got to start eating again.


----------



## Hossfly

Connery said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hunger strikes have God written all over them, sacrificing self for something bigger, something more important than one's own selfish me needs!
> 
> Jesus is an illustration of this, He died for love of the Father and all of mankind, and He tells Christians His life is the example to follow! Thus, he establishes an example to follow of Martyrdom for Christians!!
> 
> Martyrdom is also a part of Islam, but a Muslim needs to come forward and explain that for us, I cannot adequately do it!
> 
> I have to conclude that God is calling Samer Issawi to engage in this hunger strike, and God is taking care of him, and that it is God's will that will be done! I cannot imagine a way to get closer to God then to die sacrificing self to fulfill God's will, so we, none of us, really should feel sorry for Samir, he is experiencing a closeness to God probably noone here will ever experience! Martyrdom in Christianity brought more people to belief in Chrsit! Martyrdom of this type I expect will bring Palestinians together and turn more to nonviolent resistance, perhaps it will set off the start of The Third Intifada! I cannot help but believe God has His plan and purposes in all of this and it will without a doubt benefit the Palestinian struggle for Freedom and to end the Occupation!
> 
> Sherri
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As the hunger strike progresses the person's mind starts going, they become delusion and begin to hear voices. As such they start speaking in  manner that does not smack of reality, but, of what they perceive in their weakened state to be true.
> 
> sherri you have got to start eating again.
Click to expand...

A big ol' pot of navy beans with ham hocks is just the thing for hunger strikers.


----------



## Connery

Hossfly said:


> Connery said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hunger strikes have God written all over them, sacrificing self for something bigger, something more important than one's own selfish me needs!
> 
> Jesus is an illustration of this, He died for love of the Father and all of mankind, and He tells Christians His life is the example to follow! Thus, he establishes an example to follow of Martyrdom for Christians!!
> 
> Martyrdom is also a part of Islam, but a Muslim needs to come forward and explain that for us, I cannot adequately do it!
> 
> I have to conclude that God is calling Samer Issawi to engage in this hunger strike, and God is taking care of him, and that it is God's will that will be done! I cannot imagine a way to get closer to God then to die sacrificing self to fulfill God's will, so we, none of us, really should feel sorry for Samir, he is experiencing a closeness to God probably noone here will ever experience! Martyrdom in Christianity brought more people to belief in Chrsit! Martyrdom of this type I expect will bring Palestinians together and turn more to nonviolent resistance, perhaps it will set off the start of The Third Intifada! I cannot help but believe God has His plan and purposes in all of this and it will without a doubt benefit the Palestinian struggle for Freedom and to end the Occupation!
> 
> Sherri
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As the hunger strike progresses the person's mind starts going, they become delusion and begin to hear voices. As such they start speaking in  manner that does not smack of reality, but, of what they perceive in their weakened state to be true.
> 
> sherri you have got to start eating again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A big ol' pot of navy beans with ham hocks is just the thing for hunger strikers.
Click to expand...


Sans the beans brother, sherri  already has enough gas to float the Goodyear Blimp.


----------



## skye

hahahahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## irosie91

Samir was convicted of a crime for which there are lots  of islamo nazi pigs 
in jail in the USA   right now.    We are supposed to release them if they 
decide one day----to stop eating?


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Save Samer, he is dying: Samer Issawi and the plight of Palestinian hunger strikers
> 
> 'Save Samer, he is dying': Samer Issawi and the plight of Palestinian hunger strikers
> 
> After the children and all the abuses Israel perpetrates against them, it is the Palestinian political prisoners that stand out to me as showing us the real face of the human rights abuses that is the Israeli Occupation of Palestine!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We see all of what the Occupation is in all of its ugliness.
> 
> The only light is in the faces of the men and women and children and their families who endure/experience these awful unlawful detentions and their stories of remaining steadfast and always keeping hope alive. They endure such crimes against humanity that deprives them all of liberty and freedom and basic human rights that are supposed to be guaranteed to all human beings in our world by international treaties and laws!
> 
> Samer Issawi is dying, on hunger strike for 153 days now, here is a part of his story, a man in prison for 11 years (and all detentions of Palestinains are unlawful as they do not meet the requirenments of intl law as to detentions or trials) , released, and then redetained, held without bail and I think no official charges have been levelled against him, even now.
> 
> "On Nov 22nd I talked with Samer's father on the phone. Hearing his sad voice gave away how depressed he was. On Sunday, December 16th, though the situation is even harder as his son is at a critical condition, I had the chance to talk to him again, and I asked about his wife who had fainted after her son's re-arrest; she has hardly been able to speak or move since then. "Her condition is worsening each day. She was shocked and kept looking at her son's face when she attended the court hearing on Thursday, December 13th. She could not endure seeing her son losing more than half of his weight. Unconsciously, she screamed at the judge's face, "Your apartheid regime is illegal and we do not recognize it. Samer will be released either you want or not". I do not know how to describe this, but my wife is just a mother with a heart!" "Her physical and psychological condition is now more at risk than ever. She cannot endure seeing her own son dying. She spends most of her day at hospitals and every single moment, she repeats the same plea: "Can't anybody help my son to be free and to live!"
> 
> I cautiously asked Shireen: When have you seen your brother?" No one has met or spoken to him since his current arrest. I have seen him on Thursday (December 13th) when he appeared in court. He is turning into some bones covered with a human wrap. In other words, he is a skeleton sitting in a wheelchair, and he can't move or walk. My brother was put in the slaughterhouse of Ramla Prison Hospital during his first month of the strike. A month later he was put in a small cell as a punishment. He suffered the solitary confinement in a two-meter square room, meant to pressure him to end his strike, she answered with sorrow."
> 
> 
> &#x202b;
> 
> Sherri



Samer Issawis hunger is stronger than Israels savagery, his hunger for justice and for freedom and for an end to the Occupation of Palestine! And soon he will be free! God, who is with him every step that he takes, will see to that!







Shirin, Samir's sister holds a photo of Samir.







A mural in Gaza , in solidarity with Palestinian hunger strikers, stands  opposite a protest tent at the International Committee of the Red Cross offices in Gaza.

Samir was in prison with his friend, Loai, sharing a cell in Israeli jails, a friend who he grew up with in Jerusalem, when both were released in the deal to release Shalit. Loai was released to Gaza, and Samir to Jerusalem. 

But Apartheid Israel never keeps her deals, there is no integrity with Ethnic Cleansing Israel, nothing good or decent whatsoever, when it comes to the treatment of the Gentile, the nonJew, the Palestinian, inside Israel and Palestine, and many political prisoners released in the Shalit deal were rekidnapped and held without charges. Israel showed herself to be the LIAR she always is, devoid of truth and justice and humanity and God.

Your humanity and determination is always stronger than their brutality and savagery, Loai wrote to his friend Samer. Loai had first thought Samer was luckier than him to be able return to Jerusalem, Loai had been expelled to Gaza, kept away from his hometown of Jerusalem, where he and Samer grew up as children.

And Loai also said of his friend, Samir, when he was kidnapped on July 7 by the IOF and declared an open end hunger strike to protest his rearrest,  I know how stubborn he is. He will not break this hunger strike until he is set free, even if it costs him his life."

Loai keeps repeating that  Samir is stronger than all of these hardships. And on his recent birthday, Loai said of Samir, He is celebrating his birthday in hunger, in a cold dark cell, And he wrote as a birhday greeting to his friend, "Keep being free. Keep your head held high over their barbed wires and racist walls. You shall be among us, my comrade.

230288_482296818479511_1747331804_n « PALESTINE FROM MY EYES

Samir faced grave conditions on his recent birthday, that he still suffers in his 153+ day hunger strike carried on since July 7, 2012. But there is cause for celebration for the Palestinian people, in Samir's indestructible will, his steadfastness, his courage, as he carries out his hunger srike for freedom and justice. He is armed, not with weapons that kill man, but instead with something much, much, greater than that, he is armed with a determination and will that makes physical needs, like that man has for food, meaningless. I cannot help but think about Jesus, here, and when he was tempted by Satan, for 40 days, He was without food in the desert. And He said to Satan, man does not live by bread alone, but by the Father's words. These weapons, this determination and will and steadfastness, Samir displays  as a gift freely available to all Palestinians, his gift to all of them, that he shares, with love, with them. 


The steadfastness of Samir, demonstrated by this act of nonviolent resistance, of which there is none greater than to sacrifice self for others, like Jesus did on the cross almost 2000 yeras ago, is more harmful to the Israeli military than any physical weapon. It drove them to physically attack Samir and his family when they went to court a couple of weeks ago. It drove the Occupying Forces to destroy sit-in tents erected in solidarity with Samir and other political prsioners on hunger strike in Jerusalem, especially in his home village, Issawiyeh. 

Sami, like every hunger striking Palestinian political prisoner, all held in violation of intl law, is a reminder to every Palestinian man, woman and child that their cause is just and that with resolve  and steadfastness like that illustrated by Samir there is no doubt but that victory is in their grasp, they will survive the Occupation and  see Palestine free again!


Sherri


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

irosie91 said:


> samir was convicted of a crime for which there are lots  of islamo nazi pigs
> in jail in the usa   right now.    We are supposed to release them if they
> decide one day----to stop eating?



liar


----------



## Roudy

deltex1 said:


> I have a pound of bacon I didn't use for the twice baked potatoes....


How about some unflushed poop?  Certified Halal. Anything for Samer.


----------



## Hossfly

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Save Samer, he is dying: Samer Issawi and the plight of Palestinian hunger strikers
> 
> 'Save Samer, he is dying': Samer Issawi and the plight of Palestinian hunger strikers
> 
> After the children and all the abuses Israel perpetrates against them, it is the Palestinian political prisoners that stand out to me as showing us the real face of the human rights abuses that is the Israeli Occupation of Palestine!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We see all of what the Occupation is in all of its ugliness.
> 
> The only light is in the faces of the men and women and children and their families who endure/experience these awful unlawful detentions and their stories of remaining steadfast and always keeping hope alive. They endure such crimes against humanity that deprives them all of liberty and freedom and basic human rights that are supposed to be guaranteed to all human beings in our world by international treaties and laws!
> 
> Samer Issawi is dying, on hunger strike for 153 days now, here is a part of his story, a man in prison for 11 years (and all detentions of Palestinains are unlawful as they do not meet the requirenments of intl law as to detentions or trials) , released, and then redetained, held without bail and I think no official charges have been levelled against him, even now.
> 
> "On Nov 22nd I talked with Samer's father on the phone. Hearing his sad voice gave away how depressed he was. On Sunday, December 16th, though the situation is even harder as his son is at a critical condition, I had the chance to talk to him again, and I asked about his wife who had fainted after her son's re-arrest; she has hardly been able to speak or move since then. "Her condition is worsening each day. She was shocked and kept looking at her son's face when she attended the court hearing on Thursday, December 13th. She could not endure seeing her son losing more than half of his weight. Unconsciously, she screamed at the judge's face, "Your apartheid regime is illegal and we do not recognize it. Samer will be released either you want or not". I do not know how to describe this, but my wife is just a mother with a heart!" "Her physical and psychological condition is now more at risk than ever. She cannot endure seeing her own son dying. She spends most of her day at hospitals and every single moment, she repeats the same plea: "Can't anybody help my son to be free and to live!"
> 
> I cautiously asked Shireen: When have you seen your brother?" No one has met or spoken to him since his current arrest. I have seen him on Thursday (December 13th) when he appeared in court. He is turning into some bones covered with a human wrap. In other words, he is a skeleton sitting in a wheelchair, and he can't move or walk. My brother was put in the slaughterhouse of Ramla Prison Hospital during his first month of the strike. A month later he was put in a small cell as a punishment. He suffered the solitary confinement in a two-meter square room, meant to pressure him to end his strike, she answered with sorrow."
> 
> 
> &#x202b;
> 
> Sherri
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Samer Issawis hunger is stronger than Israels savagery, his hunger for justice and for freedom and for an end to the Occupation of Palestine! And soon he will be free! God, who is with him every step that he takes, will see to that!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shirin, Samir's sister holds a photo of Samir.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A mural in Gaza , in solidarity with Palestinian hunger strikers, stands  opposite a protest tent at the International Committee of the Red Cross offices in Gaza.
> 
> Samir was in prison with his friend, Loai, sharing a cell in Israeli jails, a friend who he grew up with in Jerusalem, when both were released in the deal to release Shalit. Loai was released to Gaza, and Samir to Jerusalem.
> 
> But Apartheid Israel never keeps her deals, there is no integrity with Ethnic Cleansing Israel, nothing good or decent whatsoever, when it comes to the treatment of the Gentile, the nonJew, the Palestinian, inside Israel and Palestine, and many political prisoners released in the Shalit deal were rekidnapped and held without charges. Israel showed herself to be the LIAR she always is, devoid of truth and justice and humanity and God.
> 
> Your humanity and determination is always stronger than their brutality and savagery, Loai wrote to his friend Samer. Loai had first thought Samer was luckier than him to be able return to Jerusalem, Loai had been expelled to Gaza, kept away from his hometown of Jerusalem, where he and Samer grew up as children.
> 
> And Loai also said of his friend, Samir, when he was kidnapped on July 7 by the IOF and declared an open end hunger strike to protest his rearrest,  I know how stubborn he is. He will not break this hunger strike until he is set free, even if it costs him his life."
> 
> Loai keeps repeating that  Samir is stronger than all of these hardships. And on his recent birthday, Loai said of Samir, He is celebrating his birthday in hunger, in a cold dark cell, And he wrote as a birhday greeting to his friend, "Keep being free. Keep your head held high over their barbed wires and racist walls. You shall be among us, my comrade.
> 
> 230288_482296818479511_1747331804_n « PALESTINE FROM MY EYES
> 
> Samir faced grave conditions on his recent birthday, that he still suffers in his 153+ day hunger strike carried on since July 7, 2012. But there is cause for celebration for the Palestinian people, in Samir's indestructible will, his steadfastness, his courage, as he carries out his hunger srike for freedom and justice. He is armed, not with weapons that kill man, but instead with something much, much, greater than that, he is armed with a determination and will that makes physical needs, like that man has for food, meaningless. I cannot help but think about Jesus, here, and when he was tempted by Satan, for 40 days, He was without food in the desert. And He said to Satan, man does not live by bread alone, but by the Father's words. These weapons, this determination and will and steadfastness, Samir displays  as a gift freely available to all Palestinians, his gift to all of them, that he shares, with love, with them.
> 
> 
> The steadfastness of Samir, demonstrated by this act of nonviolent resistance, of which there is none greater than to sacrifice self for others, like Jesus did on the cross almost 2000 yeras ago, is more harmful to the Israeli military than any physical weapon. It drove them to physically attack Samir and his family when they went to court a couple of weeks ago. It drove the Occupying Forces to destroy sit-in tents erected in solidarity with Samir and other political prsioners on hunger strike in Jerusalem, especially in his home village, Issawiyeh.
> 
> Sami, like every hunger striking Palestinian political prisoner, all held in violation of intl law, is a reminder to every Palestinian man, woman and child that their cause is just and that with resolve  and steadfastness like that illustrated by Samir there is no doubt but that victory is in their grasp, they will survive the Occupation and  see Palestine free again!
> 
> 
> Sherri
Click to expand...

Boo hoo hoo. Weeping for a terrorist criminal parole violator.


----------



## docmauser1

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> _Save Samer, he is dying_


And what about martyrdom and 72 virgins?


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Samer Issawis village in al Issawia being raided December 19, 2012 










http://occupiedpalestine.files.wordpress.com/2012/12/a-e4hxncaaasaux-large.jpg

Baby killing and land stealing and Gentile attacking Israel shows herself, one more time,  to be the Nazi Zionist Regime she is!

They really do need to put up that statue of Hitler, that is all that is missing!

Sherri


----------



## Roudy

docmauser1 said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> _Save Samer, he is dying&#8217;_
> 
> 
> 
> And what about martyrdom and 72 virgins?
Click to expand...

Economy is bad, they had to sell the virgins for some Gaza rocket launchers.


----------



## Soggy in NOLA

Perhaps the dumb motherfucker should eat then...

Just say'n.


----------



## tjvh

I just don't care about this entire thread.


----------



## Roudy

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Samer Issawis village in al Issawia being raided December 19, 2012
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://occupiedpalestine.files.wordpress.com/2012/12/a-e4hxncaaasaux-large.jpg
> 
> Baby killing and land stealing and Gentile attacking Israel shows herself, one more time,  to be the Nazi Zionist Regime she is!
> 
> They really do need to put up that statue of Hitler, that is all that is missing!
> 
> Sherri


Wow, Sherri found some photos of Israeli soldiers, as her "proof".  What a fucking creep. 

Imagine living with this lunatic day in and day out. Only if you're a lunatic yourself will you be able to.


----------



## Roudy

I think the title of this thread should be "Save Sherri, she's fuckin' insane!" 

Ha ha.


----------



## Connery

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> A mural in Gaza , in solidarity with Palestinian hunger strikers, stands  opposite a protest tent at the International Committee of the Red Cross offices in Gaza.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sherri


That mural has inspired others to create their own depiction as has world renown and celebrated artist  Celia Giménez who has used the ecce homo fresco of Jesus as a model.


----------



## sealadaigh

Roudy said:


> deltex1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a pound of bacon I didn't use for the twice baked potatoes....
> 
> 
> 
> How about some unflushed poop?  Certified Halal. Anything for Samer.
Click to expand...


typical post from a jew.


----------



## sealadaigh

Roudy said:


> I think the title of this thread should be "Save Sherri, she's fuckin' insane!"
> 
> Ha ha.



typical post from a jew.


----------



## sealadaigh

Roudy said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Samer Issawis village in al Issawia being raided December 19, 2012
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://occupiedpalestine.files.wordpress.com/2012/12/a-e4hxncaaasaux-large.jpg
> 
> Baby killing and land stealing and Gentile attacking Israel shows herself, one more time,  to be the Nazi Zionist Regime she is!
> 
> They really do need to put up that statue of Hitler, that is all that is missing!
> 
> Sherri
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, Sherri found some photos of Israeli soldiers, as her "proof".  What a fucking creep.
> 
> Imagine living with this lunatic day in and day out. Only if you're a lunatic yourself will you be able to.
Click to expand...


typical post from a jew.


----------



## sealadaigh

toastman said:


> Sherri, the terrorist supporter ! Damn Sherri Hitler, just when I thought you couldn't post anything dumber......



typical post from a jew.


----------



## Si modo

I'll make sure to re-gift a Christmas fruitcake to him.


----------



## sealadaigh

irosie91 said:


> leave sherri alone----she has a right to love terrorists----
> she should be a bit more honest about it like
> DECLARE
> "I LOVE TERRORISTS WHO MURDER JEWISH BABIES FOR
> THE GLORY OF  ALLAH/ISA   ameeen"  <<< sherri



typical post from a jew.


----------



## sealadaigh

irosie91 said:


> Israel makes a big mistake by taking prisoners during war----sadly ---the
> best course would be a horrible choice-----ie EMULATING THE ISA-
> RESPECTERS------subject them to obscene mutilation torture murder---
> the kind of thing that turns sherri  ****ON****



typical post from a jew.


----------



## Quantum Windbag

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Save Samer, he is dying: Samer Issawi and the plight of Palestinian hunger strikers
> 
> 'Save Samer, he is dying': Samer Issawi and the plight of Palestinian hunger strikers
> 
> After the children and all the abuses Israel perpetrates against them, it is the Palestinian political prisoners that stand out to me as showing us the real face of the human rights abuses that is the Israeli Occupation of Palestine!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We see all of what the Occupation is in all of its ugliness.
> 
> The only light is in the faces of the men and women and children and their families who endure/experience these awful unlawful detentions and their stories of remaining steadfast and always keeping hope alive. They endure such crimes against humanity that deprives them all of liberty and freedom and basic human rights that are supposed to be guaranteed to all human beings in our world by international treaties and laws!
> 
> Samer Issawi is dying, on hunger strike for 153 days now, here is a part of his story, a man in prison for 11 years (and all detentions of Palestinains are unlawful as they do not meet the requirenments of intl law as to detentions or trials) , released, and then redetained, held without bail and I think no official charges have been levelled against him, even now.
> 
> "On Nov 22nd I talked with Samer's father on the phone. Hearing his sad voice gave away how depressed he was. On Sunday, December 16th, though the situation is even harder as his son is at a critical condition, I had the chance to talk to him again, and I asked about his wife who had fainted after her son's re-arrest; she has hardly been able to speak or move since then. "Her condition is worsening each day. She was shocked and kept looking at her son's face when she attended the court hearing on Thursday, December 13th. She could not endure seeing her son losing more than half of his weight. Unconsciously, she screamed at the judge's face, "Your apartheid regime is illegal and we do not recognize it. Samer will be released either you want or not". I do not know how to describe this, but my wife is just a mother with a heart!" "Her physical and psychological condition is now more at risk than ever. She cannot endure seeing her own son dying. She spends most of her day at hospitals and every single moment, she repeats the same plea: "Can't anybody help my son to be free and to live!"
> 
> I cautiously asked Shireen: When have you seen your brother?" No one has met or spoken to him since his current arrest. I have seen him on Thursday (December 13th) when he appeared in court. He is turning into some bones covered with a human wrap. In other words, he is a skeleton sitting in a wheelchair, and he can't move or walk. My brother was put in the slaughterhouse of Ramla Prison Hospital during his first month of the strike. A month later he was put in a small cell as a punishment. He suffered the solitary confinement in a two-meter square room, meant to pressure him to end his strike, she answered with sorrow."
> 
> 
> &#x202b;
> 
> Sherri



People who are trying to kill themselves don't want to be saved.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Below some facts about Palestine and its prisoners. Palestine, the most jailed nation in the world. 

Over 750,000 Palestinians have been imprisoned by Israel since 1967.

25% of the Palestinian Population has been put behind bars, which makes them the most jailed nation in the world.

8500 Palestinian Prisoners currently are being abused, denied human rights and tortured in Israeli prisons.

90% are denied a Lawyer. And Israel violates Intl Law by detaining prisoners outside of the occupied territories, violating Article 76 of the Fourth Geneva Convention.

Israel carries out 100 torture methods that Israel has developed to use on and against Palestinian prisoners, even on children as young as 7.

1500 Children have been rounded up in 2010 in Israels State War on Palestines kids


----------



## Si modo

I just got a pork tenderloin seasoned with garlic and pepper.  I can include that in the box when I re-gift a Christmas fruitcake to him.  Gosh, I'll even toss in a pound of bacon, that's frozen, too, so it should ship well.

What's that address Sherri?  Sig heil, btw.


----------



## Connery

Si modo said:


> I'll make sure to re-gift a Christmas fruitcake to him.




Samer already has a fruitcake her name is sherri.


----------



## PredFan

Let him eat the cockroaches in his cell.


----------



## PredFan

Palestinians are the most jailed because they are the most violent and care the least about human lives.


----------



## sealadaigh

Si modo said:


> I just got a pork tenderloin seasoned with garlic and pepper.  I can include that in the box when I re-gift a Christmas fruitcake to him.  Gosh, I'll even toss in a pound of bacon, that's frozen, too, so it should ship well.
> 
> What's that address Sherri?  Sig heil, btw.



jewish priorities...

hunger as humour...

Yad Eliezer - Israel Charity For Poor & Hungry


----------



## Hossfly

PredFan said:


> Let him eat the cockroaches in his cell.


Regular cockroaches aren't halal but flying cockroches are OK.


----------



## Si modo

reabhloideach said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just got a pork tenderloin seasoned with garlic and pepper.  I can include that in the box when I re-gift a Christmas fruitcake to him.  Gosh, I'll even toss in a pound of bacon, that's frozen, too, so it should ship well.
> 
> What's that address Sherri?  Sig heil, btw.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jewish priorities...
> 
> hunger as humour...
> 
> Yad Eliezer - Israel Charity For Poor & Hungry
Click to expand...

I'm so fucking generous, I'll include my signed copy of _Satanic Verses_ in that little care package.

I'm sure the pussy terrorist would prefere some C4, but right now, the poor little bitch is starving.


----------



## sealadaigh

PredFan said:


> Palestinians are the most jailed because they are the most violent and care the least about human lives.



attitudes like that rsulted in the deaths of millions of people in hitler's  camps.


----------



## sealadaigh

Si modo said:


> reabhloideach said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just got a pork tenderloin seasoned with garlic and pepper.  I can include that in the box when I re-gift a Christmas fruitcake to him.  Gosh, I'll even toss in a pound of bacon, that's frozen, too, so it should ship well.
> 
> What's that address Sherri?  Sig heil, btw.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jewish priorities...
> 
> hunger as humour...
> 
> Yad Eliezer - Israel Charity For Poor & Hungry
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm so fucking generous, I'll include my signed copy of _Satanic Verses_ in that little care package.
> 
> I'm sure the pussy terrorist would prefere some C4, but right now, the poor little bitch is starving.
Click to expand...


jews: hunger as humour...
http://mypetjawa.mu.nu/archives/HOLOCAUST-2corpses.GIF


----------



## SAYIT

reabhloideach said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> leave sherri alone----she has a right to love terrorists----
> she should be a bit more honest about it like
> DECLARE
> "I LOVE TERRORISTS WHO MURDER JEWISH BABIES FOR
> THE GLORY OF  ALLAH/ISA   ameeen"  <<< sherri
> 
> 
> 
> 
> typical post from a jew.
Click to expand...


You had to know this was coming. Typical posts from a Nazi:
"...ya friggin' smarmy little **** boy."
"yeah, and "****" ain't a slur either if you trace it back."
"the jew bitch brought it up..."
"naw, i don't believe in kosher slaughter. free range jews are more sporting."
"TCB-Jewish Style."
"and G-d looked down on his chosen people and said "LEAVE NO LAND BE LEFT UNOCCUPIED"."
"the jewish penchant for potty humour"
"filthy jew pockets"
"when i need some entertainment again, i'll tell you, jewboy"


----------



## SAYIT

Quantum Windbag said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Save Samer, he is dying: Samer Issawi and the plight of Palestinian hunger strikers
> 
> 'Save Samer, he is dying': Samer Issawi and the plight of Palestinian hunger strikers
> 
> After the children and all the abuses Israel perpetrates against them, it is the Palestinian political prisoners that stand out to me as showing us the real face of the human rights abuses that is the Israeli Occupation of Palestine!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We see all of what the Occupation is in all of its ugliness.
> 
> The only light is in the faces of the men and women and children and their families who endure/experience these awful unlawful detentions and their stories of remaining steadfast and always keeping hope alive. They endure such crimes against humanity that deprives them all of liberty and freedom and basic human rights that are supposed to be guaranteed to all human beings in our world by international treaties and laws!
> 
> Samer Issawi is dying, on hunger strike for 153 days now, here is a part of his story, a man in prison for 11 years (and all detentions of Palestinains are unlawful as they do not meet the requirenments of intl law as to detentions or trials) , released, and then redetained, held without bail and I think no official charges have been levelled against him, even now.
> 
> "On Nov 22nd I talked with Samer's father on the phone. Hearing his sad voice gave away how depressed he was. On Sunday, December 16th, though the situation is even harder as his son is at a critical condition, I had the chance to talk to him again, and I asked about his wife who had fainted after her son's re-arrest; she has hardly been able to speak or move since then. "Her condition is worsening each day. She was shocked and kept looking at her son's face when she attended the court hearing on Thursday, December 13th. She could not endure seeing her son losing more than half of his weight. Unconsciously, she screamed at the judge's face, "Your apartheid regime is illegal and we do not recognize it. Samer will be released either you want or not". I do not know how to describe this, but my wife is just a mother with a heart!" "Her physical and psychological condition is now more at risk than ever. She cannot endure seeing her own son dying. She spends most of her day at hospitals and every single moment, she repeats the same plea: "Can't anybody help my son to be free and to live!"
> 
> I cautiously asked Shireen: When have you seen your brother?" No one has met or spoken to him since his current arrest. I have seen him on Thursday (December 13th) when he appeared in court. He is turning into some bones covered with a human wrap. In other words, he is a skeleton sitting in a wheelchair, and he can't move or walk. My brother was put in the slaughterhouse of Ramla Prison Hospital during his first month of the strike. A month later he was put in a small cell as a punishment. He suffered the solitary confinement in a two-meter square room, meant to pressure him to end his strike, she answered with sorrow."
> 
> 
> &#x202b;
> 
> Sherri
> 
> 
> 
> 
> People who are trying to kill themselves don't want to be saved.
Click to expand...


And don't deserve to be saved. He's just frustrated because he can't kill Jews from his prison cell so he's doing the next best thing. 72 virgins here I come!


----------



## Si modo

reabhloideach said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reabhloideach said:
> 
> 
> 
> jewish priorities...
> 
> hunger as humour...
> 
> Yad Eliezer - Israel Charity For Poor & Hungry
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so fucking generous, I'll include my signed copy of _Satanic Verses_ in that little care package.
> 
> I'm sure the pussy terrorist would prefere some C4, but right now, the poor little bitch is starving.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> jews: hunger as humour...
> http://mypetjawa.mu.nu/archives/HOLOCAUST-2corpses.GIF
Click to expand...

Hunger is hysterical, when an idiot chooses to be hungry and wants sympathy.

It's so fucking funny, I'm almost pissing my pants.

I don't care if the wanker dies....really....because he chooses to do this.


----------



## SAYIT

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Below some facts about Palestine and it&#8217;s prisoners. Palestine, the most jailed nation in the world.
> 
> Over 750,000 Palestinians have been imprisoned by Israel since 1967.
> 
> 25% of the Palestinian Population has been put behind bars, which makes them the most jailed nation in the world.
> 
> 8500 Palestinian Prisoners currently are being abused, denied human rights and tortured in Israeli prisons.
> 
> 90% are denied a Lawyer. And Israel violates Intl Law by detaining prisoners outside of the occupied territories, violating Article 76 of the Fourth Geneva Convention.
> 
> Israel carries out 100 torture methods that Israel has developed to use on and against Palestinian prisoners, even on children as young as 7.
> 
> 1500 Children have been rounded up in 2010 in Israel&#8217;s State War on Palestine&#8217;s kids.



Perspective. According to the Palestinians, 201 of their brethren died in Israeli prisons from 1967 to 2005, about 5 per year. Last year alone 948 prisoners (127 per 100,000) died in American prisons. Prisoners die in jail ... that's a fact.


----------



## PredFan

reabhloideach said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Palestinians are the most jailed because they are the most violent and care the least about human lives.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> attitudes like that rsulted in the deaths of millions of people in hitler's  camps.
Click to expand...


Hey shit for brains, Hitler killed jews.


----------



## SAYIT

PredFan said:


> reabhloideach said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Palestinians are the most jailed because they are the most violent and care the least about human lives.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> attitudes like that rsulted in the deaths of millions of people in hitler's  camps.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey shit for brains, Hitler killed jews.
Click to expand...


Trust me ... Seal is very happy and proud about that. Here's just a few of the Nazi's most recent quotes:
"...ya friggin' smarmy little **** boy."
"yeah, and "****" ain't a slur either if you trace it back."
"the jew bitch brought it up..."
"naw, i don't believe in kosher slaughter. free range jews are more sporting."
"TCB-Jewish Style."
"and G-d looked down on his chosen people and said "LEAVE NO LAND BE LEFT UNOCCUPIED"."
"the jewish penchant for potty humour"
"filthy jew pockets"
"when i need some entertainment again, i'll tell you, jewboy"


----------



## irosie91

for the record----when  the Israeli doctors  ---try to save the life  of  terririst  pig  SAMIR ,
by inserting a naso gastric tube ----or by inserting a feeding tube into the fundus 
of his stomach----the islamo nazi sluts and dogs of this board will claim they are 
"TORTURING HIM"       In fact the islamo nazi scum will probably get a 
picture of the procedure  -----and show it as an  "ATROCITY"      
This is the kind of thing shit like  Sh#**ri   do


----------



## sealadaigh

SAYIT said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reabhloideach said:
> 
> 
> 
> attitudes like that rsulted in the deaths of millions of people in hitler's  camps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey shit for brains, Hitler killed jews.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trust me ... Seal is very happy and proud about that. Here's just a few of the Nazi's most recent quotes:
> "...ya friggin' smarmy little **** boy."
> "yeah, and "****" ain't a slur either if you trace it back."
> "the jew bitch brought it up..."
> "naw, i don't believe in kosher slaughter. free range jews are more sporting."
> "TCB-Jewish Style."
> "and G-d looked down on his chosen people and said "LEAVE NO LAND BE LEFT UNOCCUPIED"."
> "the jewish penchant for potty humour"
> "filthy jew pockets"
> "when i need some entertainment again, i'll tell you, jewboy"
Click to expand...


some sayit favourites...

"African-Americans were so stupid they couldn't even vote until Jewish Freedom Riders came down from the North and told them what to do. Now, they are ungrateful. It just goes to show what kind of people they are." (sayit)

"If Patties are so stupid they can't figure out how to grow a potato, they deserved to starve." (sayit)

"the Irish were so drunk they couldn't figure out that potatoes grow underground, even when they fell flat on their face in a field full of them." (sayit)


----------



## sealadaigh

PredFan said:


> reabhloideach said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Palestinians are the most jailed because they are the most violent and care the least about human lives.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> attitudes like that rsulted in the deaths of millions of people in hitler's  camps.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey shit for brains, Hitler killed jews.
Click to expand...


well, of course he did. he thought they were genetically defective and had character flaws...not at all unlike the opinion you have towards palestinians.


----------



## SAYIT

reabhloideach said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey shit for brains, Hitler killed jews.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trust me ... Seal is very happy and proud about that. Here's just a few of the Nazi's most recent quotes:
> "...ya friggin' smarmy little **** boy."
> "yeah, and "****" ain't a slur either if you trace it back."
> "the jew bitch brought it up..."
> "naw, i don't believe in kosher slaughter. free range jews are more sporting."
> "TCB-Jewish Style."
> "and G-d looked down on his chosen people and said "LEAVE NO LAND BE LEFT UNOCCUPIED"."
> "the jewish penchant for potty humour"
> "filthy jew pockets"
> "when i need some entertainment again, i'll tell you, jewboy"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> some sayit favourites...
> 
> "African-Americans were so stupid they couldn't even vote until Jewish Freedom Riders came down from the North and told them what to do. Now, they are ungrateful. It just goes to show what kind of people they are." (sayit)
> 
> "If Patties are so stupid they can't figure out how to grow a potato, they deserved to starve." (sayit)
> 
> "the Irish were so drunk they couldn't figure out that potatoes grow underground, even when they fell flat on their face in a field full of them." (sayit)
Click to expand...


It's OK, NaziBoy. Evidently the only way you can defend your bigotry is to lie about me.
It just adds to your flavor.


----------



## sealadaigh

Si modo said:


> It's so fucking funny, I'm almost pissing my pants.
> 
> I don't care if the wanker dies....really....because he chooses to do this.



Alice Paul: An American suffragette, Alice Paul fought to get women the right to vote with passion and tenacity. Hunger strikes were a powerful tool for suffragettes, and Paul went on one while imprisoned in 1917 at Virginias Occoquan Workhouse to protest the poor conditions. (Shed been arrested for obstructing traffic with a protest.) Her hunger strike got her a ticket to the psych ward, where she was force-fed raw eggs, but her protest served a larger purpose by helping fan the flames of public opinion. In 1918, President Wilson spoke of the need for suffrage, and women earned the right to vote in 1920 with the Nineteenth Amendment. Paul also wrote an Equal Rights Amendment, though a version of the ERA wouldnt show up until 1972.

Alice Paul - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## irosie91

Is anyone surprised that the board   "lawyer"  "sunday school teacher"   licks 
the shit off the asses of murdering animals?       it is the islamo nazi jihadist 
thing to do.      She came out FOR---- Shaykh Abdel Rahman too----a fellow 
islamo nazi ----who murdered six americans   and injured hundreds  when for 
glory of   ALLAH/ISA    he placed a car bomb in the underground parking lot 
of the  WORLD's TRADE CENTER -----    Poor sherri---she so wished that the plan to 
topple the entire building and kill tens of thousands would have worked out.

Just recently she complained that a lawyer who helped the murdering piece of 
shit to COMMUNICATE with fellow terrorists -----is  "stiil in jail"     She lied  --
that slut got a  short jail sentence for giving aid and comfort and ILLEGAL 
assistence to   a criminal murderering pig     Of course in sherri's version 
of   LAW-----it is legal to murder americans in New York city for the 
GLORY OF  ALLAH/ISA          

anyone looking for a good cause----the pig now president of egypt has promised 
his  shit licking friends that    he would get the USA to release the murdering 
pig  Shaykh Abdel Rahman ----for the GLORY OF ALLAH/ISA      
all those in favor of murder and filth----support the cause of   Morsi, rahman and sherri,
and---for that matter---terrorist pig samir


----------



## irosie91

oh ---the board irish freedom fighter also supports   the murderers      and 
somehow compares them to suffagettes


----------



## Si modo

reabhloideach said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's so fucking funny, I'm almost pissing my pants.
> 
> I don't care if the wanker dies....really....because he chooses to do this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alice Paul: An American suffragette, Alice Paul fought to get women the right to vote with passion and tenacity. Hunger strikes were a powerful tool for suffragettes, and Paul went on one while imprisoned in 1917 at Virginias Occoquan Workhouse to protest the poor conditions. (Shed been arrested for obstructing traffic with a protest.) Her hunger strike got her a ticket to the psych ward, where she was force-fed raw eggs, but her protest served a larger purpose by helping fan the flames of public opinion. In 1918, President Wilson spoke of the need for suffrage, and women earned the right to vote in 1920 with the Nineteenth Amendment. Paul also wrote an Equal Rights Amendment, though a version of the ERA wouldnt show up until 1972.
> 
> Alice Paul - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Click to expand...

She didn't die?  Poor thing.


----------



## sealadaigh

SAYIT said:


> reabhloideach said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trust me ... Seal is very happy and proud about that. Here's just a few of the Nazi's most recent quotes:
> "...ya friggin' smarmy little **** boy."
> "yeah, and "****" ain't a slur either if you trace it back."
> "the jew bitch brought it up..."
> "naw, i don't believe in kosher slaughter. free range jews are more sporting."
> "TCB-Jewish Style."
> "and G-d looked down on his chosen people and said "LEAVE NO LAND BE LEFT UNOCCUPIED"."
> "the jewish penchant for potty humour"
> "filthy jew pockets"
> "when i need some entertainment again, i'll tell you, jewboy"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> some sayit favourites...
> 
> "African-Americans were so stupid they couldn't even vote until Jewish Freedom Riders came down from the North and told them what to do. Now, they are ungrateful. It just goes to show what kind of people they are." (sayit)
> 
> "If Patties are so stupid they can't figure out how to grow a potato, they deserved to starve." (sayit)
> 
> "the Irish were so drunk they couldn't figure out that potatoes grow underground, even when they fell flat on their face in a field full of them." (sayit)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's OK, NaziBoy. Evidently the only way you can defend your bigotry is to lie about me.
> It just adds to your flavor.
Click to expand...


quit whining. if you don't want to be thought of as a bigot, don't say bigoted things.

as for me defending myself, i have no need. figure it out, ya simple minded jew SOB. i get called an "islamo nazi cocksucker" or an "ignorant dunk paddy" or told to "go blow yourself up, you islamic motherfucker" and things liike that hundreds of times, i am gonna drop a "jewboy" ro "**** bitch" or whatever every now and again.

you all want to have serious discussions, i am good with that. you want to sling mud, well i can do that too. what is really funny is y'all freak at the slightest slight and you hand them out like you are having a fire sale.

boooo friggin' hooooooooo.


----------



## Si modo

reabhloideach said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reabhloideach said:
> 
> 
> 
> some sayit favourites...
> 
> "African-Americans were so stupid they couldn't even vote until Jewish Freedom Riders came down from the North and told them what to do. Now, they are ungrateful. It just goes to show what kind of people they are." (sayit)
> 
> "If Patties are so stupid they can't figure out how to grow a potato, they deserved to starve." (sayit)
> 
> "the Irish were so drunk they couldn't figure out that potatoes grow underground, even when they fell flat on their face in a field full of them." (sayit)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's OK, NaziBoy. Evidently the only way you can defend your bigotry is to lie about me.
> It just adds to your flavor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> quit whining. if you don't want to be thought of as a bigot, don't say bigoted things.
> 
> as for me defending myself, i have no need. figure it out, ya simple minded jew SOB. i get called an "islamo nazi cocksucker" or an "ignorant dunk paddy" or told to "go blow yourself up, you islamic motherfucker" and things liike that hundreds of times, i am gonna drop a "jewboy" ro "**** bitch" or whatever every now and again.
> 
> you all want to have serious discussions, i am good with that. you want to sling mud, well i can do that too. what is really funny is y'all freak at the slightest slight and you hand them out like you are having a fire sale.
> 
> boooo friggin' hooooooooo.
Click to expand...

You're Irish?

Or Irish-American?


----------



## sealadaigh

Si modo said:


> reabhloideach said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's so fucking funny, I'm almost pissing my pants.
> 
> I don't care if the wanker dies....really....because he chooses to do this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alice Paul: An American suffragette, Alice Paul fought to get women the right to vote with passion and tenacity. Hunger strikes were a powerful tool for suffragettes, and Paul went on one while imprisoned in 1917 at Virginias Occoquan Workhouse to protest the poor conditions. (Shed been arrested for obstructing traffic with a protest.) Her hunger strike got her a ticket to the psych ward, where she was force-fed raw eggs, but her protest served a larger purpose by helping fan the flames of public opinion. In 1918, President Wilson spoke of the need for suffrage, and women earned the right to vote in 1920 with the Nineteenth Amendment. Paul also wrote an Equal Rights Amendment, though a version of the ERA wouldnt show up until 1972.
> 
> Alice Paul - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She didn't die?  Poor thing.
Click to expand...


no kiddin' women should be kept barefoot and pregnant, right? give up their seats to men on the bus...oh wait...that occurs in places thaat refer to themselves as "a light unto the nations".


----------



## irosie91

for the record----the ass which the lawyer/sunday school teacher licks was 
jailed for an large cache of illegal terrorist weapons which he happily 
harbored for the glory of  ALLAH/ISA.       jews in the shariah shit holes which 
sherri admires would simply be killed for possession of a dagger.   Lots of her 
fellow   "murder for isa/allah"   dogs are in jail for illegal weapons in the USA too------in fact some were found with her favored baby brain smashing nail bombs. ----jailed to her dismay


----------



## PredFan

reabhloideach said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reabhloideach said:
> 
> 
> 
> attitudes like that rsulted in the deaths of millions of people in hitler's  camps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey shit for brains, Hitler killed jews.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> well, of course he did. he thought they were genetically defective and had character flaws...not at all unlike the opinion you have towards palestinians.
Click to expand...


A much better analogy is that Hitler killed jews and the palastinians kill jews. They would love to accomplish what Hitler failed to do.

They are murderous, treacherous, and violent sub-humans.


----------



## irosie91

Deach----please provide a link to the opinions expressed by jews that 
arabs are  "GENETICALLY INFERIOR"      I am intrigued


----------



## PredFan

reabhloideach said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's so fucking funny, I'm almost pissing my pants.
> 
> I don't care if the wanker dies....really....because he chooses to do this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alice Paul: An American suffragette, Alice Paul fought to get women the right to vote with passion and tenacity. Hunger strikes were a powerful tool for suffragettes, and Paul went on one while imprisoned in 1917 at Virginia&#8217;s Occoquan Workhouse to protest the poor conditions. (She&#8217;d been arrested for &#8220;obstructing traffic&#8221; with a protest.) Her hunger strike got her a ticket to the psych ward, where she was force-fed raw eggs, but her protest served a larger purpose by helping fan the flames of public opinion. In 1918, President Wilson spoke of the need for suffrage, and women earned the right to vote in 1920 with the Nineteenth Amendment. Paul also wrote an Equal Rights Amendment, though a version of the ERA wouldn&#8217;t show up until 1972.
> 
> Alice Paul - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Click to expand...



Yeah well no one's going to sympathize with the terrorists just because one of them was stupid enough to starve himself.


----------



## irosie91

PredFan said:


> reabhloideach said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's so fucking funny, I'm almost pissing my pants.
> 
> I don't care if the wanker dies....really....because he chooses to do this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alice Paul: An American suffragette, Alice Paul fought to get women the right to vote with passion and tenacity. Hunger strikes were a powerful tool for suffragettes, and Paul went on one while imprisoned in 1917 at Virginias Occoquan Workhouse to protest the poor conditions. (Shed been arrested for obstructing traffic with a protest.) Her hunger strike got her a ticket to the psych ward, where she was force-fed raw eggs, but her protest served a larger purpose by helping fan the flames of public opinion. In 1918, President Wilson spoke of the need for suffrage, and women earned the right to vote in 1920 with the Nineteenth Amendment. Paul also wrote an Equal Rights Amendment, though a version of the ERA wouldnt show up until 1972.
> 
> Alice Paul - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah well no one's going to sympathize with the terrorists just because one of them was stupid enough to starve himself.
Click to expand...



  you simply LACK COMPASSION-----sherri sympathizes----but she would love 
   him a lot more if he would break out of jail and slit a few infant throats for 
   alllah/isa


----------



## Roudy

reabhloideach said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Samer Issawi&#8217;s village in al Issawia being raided December 19, 2012
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://occupiedpalestine.files.wordpress.com/2012/12/a-e4hxncaaasaux-large.jpg
> 
> Baby killing and land stealing and Gentile attacking Israel shows herself, one more time,  to be the Nazi Zionist Regime she is!
> 
> They really do need to put up that statue of Hitler, that is all that is missing!
> 
> Sherri
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, Sherri found some photos of Israeli soldiers, as her "proof".  What a fucking creep.
> 
> Imagine living with this lunatic day in and day out. Only if you're a lunatic yourself will you be able to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> typical post from a jew.
Click to expand...


Typical post from a heavily medicated Jew hating drunkard.  Happy Alcoholidays!


----------



## Roudy

Si modo said:


> I just got a pork tenderloin seasoned with garlic and pepper.  I can include that in the box when I re-gift a Christmas fruitcake to him.  Gosh, I'll even toss in a pound of bacon, that's frozen, too, so it should ship well.
> 
> What's that address Sherri?  Sig heil, btw.


Don't bother sending any bacon to Sherri, she doesn't eat her own kind.


----------



## Roudy

reabhloideach said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reabhloideach said:
> 
> 
> 
> Alice Paul: An American suffragette, Alice Paul fought to get women the right to vote with passion and tenacity. Hunger strikes were a powerful tool for suffragettes, and Paul went on one while imprisoned in 1917 at Virginias Occoquan Workhouse to protest the poor conditions. (Shed been arrested for obstructing traffic with a protest.) Her hunger strike got her a ticket to the psych ward, where she was force-fed raw eggs, but her protest served a larger purpose by helping fan the flames of public opinion. In 1918, President Wilson spoke of the need for suffrage, and women earned the right to vote in 1920 with the Nineteenth Amendment. Paul also wrote an Equal Rights Amendment, though a version of the ERA wouldnt show up until 1972.
> 
> Alice Paul - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> 
> She didn't die?  Poor thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> no kiddin' women should be kept barefoot and pregnant, right? give up their seats to men on the bus...oh wait...that occurs in places thaat refer to themselves as "a light unto the nations".
Click to expand...

Help save Raebo-Seal.....FROM HIMSELF!  Send your donations to a special charity set up for him: www.NaziCockSuckers.com


----------



## irosie91

gee----sherri is so worried about the  saints she worships----
  the INNOCENT SAMIR_---collector of infant murdering weapons---
     and   SHAYKH ABDEL RAHMAN----who failed in his attempt 
     to kill tens of thousands and was unfairly jailed for killing 
     only six and-----injuring a few hundred----some only minor 
     injuries.     It is certainly UNFAIR   to object to a failed 
     murderer just as it is unfair to object to failed baby brain 
     smashing nail bombs

in fact  Shaykh Abdel Rahman should be awarrded a medal 
and ---lifetime pension by the president for NOT murdering 
so many people --------sherri is right     and Lynn Stewart---
the heroine who let him communicate with his fellow 
heroes----likewise


see ?    I can be a lawyer-----just like sherri----I use her LAWYERLY
LOGIC


----------



## Si modo

reabhloideach said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reabhloideach said:
> 
> 
> 
> Alice Paul: An American suffragette, Alice Paul fought to get women the right to vote with passion and tenacity. Hunger strikes were a powerful tool for suffragettes, and Paul went on one while imprisoned in 1917 at Virginia&#8217;s Occoquan Workhouse to protest the poor conditions. (She&#8217;d been arrested for &#8220;obstructing traffic&#8221; with a protest.) Her hunger strike got her a ticket to the psych ward, where she was force-fed raw eggs, but her protest served a larger purpose by helping fan the flames of public opinion. In 1918, President Wilson spoke of the need for suffrage, and women earned the right to vote in 1920 with the Nineteenth Amendment. Paul also wrote an Equal Rights Amendment, though a version of the ERA wouldn&#8217;t show up until 1972.
> 
> Alice Paul - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> 
> She didn't die?  Poor thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> no kiddin' women should be kept barefoot and pregnant, right? give up their seats to men on the bus...oh wait...that occurs in places thaat refer to themselves as "a light unto the nations".
Click to expand...

If you often argue with yourself, I suggest you get some psychiatric help.  Within a few weeks of starting anti-psychotics, you should stop hearing those voices that tell you things with which you must argue.


----------



## skye

If Samer Issawi wants to take his own life who cares!

This  martyrdom obsession of  crazy Islamists Palestinians  indicates what a backward, primitive society they really are!

Thousands and thousands of people die daily all over the world, his death won't make any difference and it will only prove that blackmail doesn't work!

It's a blackmail tactic which should not be allowed to succeed.


----------



## Hossfly

skye said:


> If Samer Issawi wants to take his own life who cares!
> 
> This  martyrdom obsession of  crazy Islamists Palestinians  indicates what a backward, primitive society they really are!
> 
> Thousands and thousands of people die daily all over the world, his death won't make any difference and it will only prove that blackmail doesn't work!
> 
> It's a blackmail tactic which should not be allowed to succeed.


Sherri wants to deprive Samer of his 72 Virgils.


----------



## jtpr312

Good, one less scumbag on the planet.


----------



## SAYIT

reabhloideach said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reabhloideach said:
> 
> 
> 
> some sayit favourites...
> 
> "African-Americans were so stupid they couldn't even vote until Jewish Freedom Riders came down from the North and told them what to do. Now, they are ungrateful. It just goes to show what kind of people they are." (sayit)
> 
> "If Patties are so stupid they can't figure out how to grow a potato, they deserved to starve." (sayit)
> 
> "the Irish were so drunk they couldn't figure out that potatoes grow underground, even when they fell flat on their face in a field full of them." (sayit)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's OK, NaziBoy. Evidently the only way you can defend your bigotry is to lie about me.
> It just adds to your flavor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> quit whining. if you don't want to be thought of as a bigot, don't say bigoted things.
> 
> as for me defending myself, i have no need. figure it out, ya simple minded jew SOB. i get called an "islamo nazi cocksucker" or an "ignorant dunk paddy" or told to "go blow yourself up, you islamic motherfucker" and things liike that hundreds of times, i am gonna drop a "jewboy" ro "**** bitch" or whatever every now and again.
> 
> you all want to have serious discussions, i am good with that. you want to sling mud, well i can do that too. what is really funny is y'all freak at the slightest slight and you hand them out like you are having a fire sale.
> boooo friggin' hooooooooo.
Click to expand...


Woo ... you claim not to care yet you are so diminished you are compelled to lie about what I say in a lame effort to defend your blatant bigotry, Princess.


----------



## RoccoR

_et al,_

So what is the prognosis on this: Samer Issawi.   _(A prediction of the probable course and outcome of his suicide attempt.)_

My understanding is that Issawi is a terrorist.  My understanding is that he was arrested during &#8220;Operation Defensive Shield;&#8221; on charges of possession of weapons and forming military groups in Jerusalem.  That he went to trial and was convicted; sentenced to 30 years.   He apparently served 10 years and was released in a mass prisoner exchange _(Hamas and the Israeli)_.  Issawi was subsequently re-arrested for violating the term of his parole.

So now, Issawi is attempting a form of suicide _(hunger strike - slow death)_ under the concept of  "freedom - or - martyrdom."   As this is a religious ritual, I fail to see the issue.

Is the question a matter of his right to commit suicide?

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## irosie91

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> samir was convicted of a crime for which there are lots  of islamo nazi pigs
> in jail in the usa   right now.    We are supposed to release them if they
> decide one day----to stop eating?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> liar
Click to expand...


  Islamo nazis  when presented with facts ----often bark  "LIAR"     For those who 
do not understand----sherri is denying the fact that  would be and accomplished 
islamic terrorists are in jail in the USA   and is denying the fact that the SAMIR person 
whose ass she licks has been jailed for harboring caches of illegal weapons---intended 
for use in    "HOLY,,   FOR THE GLORY OF ISA ----ACTS OF NOBLE KILLING OF AGGRESSOR  ZIONIST INFANTS"   

does anyone out there want to insist that I cite cases of  those whose asses sherri licks ---who are in jail in the USA for either planning acts of terrorism or accomplishing them?

She has already cited the case of  her  favorite ass to lick----that of   SHAYKH ABDEL 
RAHMAN   who managed to kill only six americans when he attempted to topple 
the WORLD TRADE CENTER  towers onto manhattan  in  1993     She also mentioned a female ass she licks----that of LYNN STEWART   who helped the noble  shaykh communicate 
with his fellow  saintly  bomb enthusiasts.     She complained that the noble Stewart 
is still in jail-----unlikely ----she was awarded a very short sentence for HER ass  licking 
activities in the USA      of the noble bomb shaykh


----------



## Hossfly

irosie91 said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> samir was convicted of a crime for which there are lots  of islamo nazi pigs
> in jail in the usa   right now.    We are supposed to release them if they
> decide one day----to stop eating?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> liar
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Islamo nazis  when presented with facts ----often bark  "LIAR"     For those who
> do not understand----sherri is denying the fact that  would be and accomplished
> islamic terrorists are in jail in the USA   and is denying the fact that the SAMIR person
> whose ass she licks has been jailed for harboring caches of illegal weapons---intended
> for use in    "HOLY,,   FOR THE GLORY OF ISA ----ACTS OF NOBLE KILLING OF AGGRESSOR  ZIONIST INFANTS"
> 
> does anyone out there want to insist that I cite cases of  those whose asses sherri licks ---who are in jail in the USA for either planning acts of terrorism or accomplishing them?
> 
> She has already cited the case of  her  favorite ass to lick----that of   SHAYKH ABDEL
> RAHMAN   who managed to kill only six americans when he attempted to topple
> the WORLD TRADE CENTER  towers onto manhattan  in  1993     She also mentioned a female ass she licks----that of LYNN STEWART   who helped the noble  shaykh communicate
> with his fellow  saintly  bomb enthusiasts.     She complained that the noble Stewart
> is still in jail-----unlikely ----she was awarded a very short sentence for HER ass  licking
> activities in the USA      of the noble bomb shaykh
Click to expand...

Sherri is under the impression that Samer will be grateful for saving his life. She is unaware he is hell-bent on dying and getting his 72 Virgils and will be highly pissed because of her interference.


----------



## AnjelicaT

RoccoR said:


> _et al,_
> 
> So what is the prognosis on this: Samer Issawi.   _(A prediction of the probable course and outcome of his suicide attempt.)_
> 
> My understanding is that Issawi is a terrorist.  My understanding is that he was arrested during Operation Defensive Shield; on charges of possession of weapons and forming military groups in Jerusalem.  That he went to trial and was convicted; sentenced to 30 years.   He apparently served 10 years and was released in a mass prisoner exchange _(Hamas and the Israeli)_.  Issawi was subsequently re-arrested for violating the term of his parole.
> 
> So now, Issawi is attempting a form of suicide _(hunger strike - slow death)_ under the concept of  "freedom - or - martyrdom."   As this is a religious ritual, I fail to see the issue.
> 
> Is the question a matter of his right to commit suicide?
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R



No doubt it is different all over the world, but in civilised countries there is probably at least an ethical obstacle - if not a legal one - to allowing people who are incarcerated - for whatever reason - to take their own life, including starving to death.  I expect the medics will attempt to pass a nasogastric tube, he will resist, then they may have to sedate him in some way to achieve that.  They will attempt to feed him via the NG tube, he will probably resist and repeatedly pull it out, causing himself some injury as they are sometimes sutured in place.  There will be an outcry regarding TORTURING the poor SOB, with Sherri and other useful idiots at the helm.  No need to watch this space as I'm sure the tireless dhimmi herself will keep us updated   However, at the end of the day it can be very difficult to feed someone who has decided they definitely will not let you, so he will probably get his houris anon, and Israel will be demonised and blamed for his death by the sherri's of this world, no matter whether they try hard to keep him alive, or whether they honour his wishes and allow him to starve to death and become yet another miserable shaheed.  I'm not sure I care.


----------



## irosie91

Hi anjel-----you have expressed  the situation so well----that I am 
a bit jealous of your writing skills.    Happy birthday and may all 
your birthday cakes be decorated with  CANDIED ANJELICA


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

RoccoR said:


> _et al,_
> 
> So what is the prognosis on this: Samer Issawi.   _(A prediction of the probable course and outcome of his suicide attempt.)_
> 
> My understanding is that Issawi is a terrorist.  My understanding is that he was arrested during Operation Defensive Shield; on charges of possession of weapons and forming military groups in Jerusalem.  That he went to trial and was convicted; sentenced to 30 years.   He apparently served 10 years and was released in a mass prisoner exchange _(Hamas and the Israeli)_.  Issawi was subsequently re-arrested for violating the term of his parole.
> 
> So now, Issawi is attempting a form of suicide _(hunger strike - slow death)_ under the concept of  "freedom - or - martyrdom."   As this is a religious ritual, I fail to see the issue.
> 
> Is the question a matter of his right to commit suicide?
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R



No, he is not a terrorist. He is a Palestinian political prisoner, who I do not think is even associated with Hamas, nothing I have read says he is. He was released in the Shalit prisoner exchange deal, in an agreement between Israel and Hamas to exchange prisoners and release certain prisoners. He was abducted by the Occupying Forces subsequently and is held under administrative detention practices, with no charges lodged against him, that all intl legal authorities and human rights groups call unlawful. He is an unlawfully detained political prisoner, opposing his unlawful and unjust detention by carrying out a hunger strike. 

He is doing what Jesus did, I cannot help a nonChristian understand Jesus!

Sherri


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

skye said:


> If Samer Issawi wants to take his own life who cares!
> 
> This  martyrdom obsession of  crazy Islamists Palestinians  indicates what a backward, primitive society they really are!
> 
> Thousands and thousands of people die daily all over the world, his death won't make any difference and it will only prove that blackmail doesn't work!
> 
> It's a blackmail tactic which should not be allowed to succeed.



I cannot buy into your way of thinking, because it would require that I renounce Christainaity, considering that Jesus was a Martyr!


----------



## Si modo

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> If Samer Issawi wants to take his own life who cares!
> 
> This  martyrdom obsession of  crazy Islamists Palestinians  indicates what a backward, primitive society they really are!
> 
> Thousands and thousands of people die daily all over the world, his death won't make any difference and it will only prove that blackmail doesn't work!
> 
> It's a blackmail tactic which should not be allowed to succeed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I cannot buy into your way of thinking, because it would require that I renounce Christainaity, considering that Jesus was a Martyr!
Click to expand...

Meh, the idiot wants to die.  Let him.


----------



## AnjelicaT

irosie91 said:


> Hi anjel-----you have expressed  the situation so well----that I am
> a bit jealous of your writing skills.    Happy birthday and may all
> your birthday cakes be decorated with  CANDIED ANJELICA




Why, thank you so much, Rosie.  You are too, too kind ;-). And I did make a cake (not exactly my forte  but it was OK)  for Christmas and my birthday, and I did indeed decorate it with some candied Angelica!  You are very wise, Irose


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Si modo said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> If Samer Issawi wants to take his own life who cares!
> 
> This  martyrdom obsession of  crazy Islamists Palestinians  indicates what a backward, primitive society they really are!
> 
> Thousands and thousands of people die daily all over the world, his death won't make any difference and it will only prove that blackmail doesn't work!
> 
> It's a blackmail tactic which should not be allowed to succeed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I cannot buy into your way of thinking, because it would require that I renounce Christainaity, considering that Jesus was a Martyr!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Meh, the idiot wants to die.  Let him.
Click to expand...


Alway supporting death, and rejecting life!

The Zionist  Way!


----------



## Si modo

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I cannot buy into your way of thinking, because it would require that I renounce Christainaity, considering that Jesus was a Martyr!
> 
> 
> 
> Meh, the idiot wants to die.  Let him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Alway supporting death, and rejecting life!
> 
> The Zionist  Way!
Click to expand...

I'm pro-choice.  He wants to die.  Why are you trying...lamely, I might add...to keep him from doing what he wants to do?

Are you a Nazi?



That was rhetorical, by the way.

Seriously, you make me laugh.  Usually I avoid these Pal-Israel threads, but dayum, you are a great chew toy.

I thank you for that.


----------



## AnjelicaT

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I cannot buy into your way of thinking, because it would require that I renounce Christainaity, considering that Jesus was a Martyr!
> 
> 
> 
> Meh, the idiot wants to die.  Let him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Alway supporting death, and rejecting life!
> 
> The Zionist  Way!
Click to expand...


Actually that's exactly the way of your heroes, Hamas, and yours too, judging by how you support their provocative attacks on their neighbour, Israel, and given the fact that you have very unambiguously expressed your endorsement of their desire that Israel be wiped off the map.  You, you sad old anti-Christ isa lover, are nothing more than a foaming at the mouth genocidal anti Semitic terrorist supporter.


----------



## SAYIT

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> _et al,_
> 
> So what is the prognosis on this: Samer Issawi.   _(A prediction of the probable course and outcome of his suicide attempt.)_
> 
> My understanding is that Issawi is a terrorist.  My understanding is that he was arrested during Operation Defensive Shield; on charges of possession of weapons and forming military groups in Jerusalem.  That he went to trial and was convicted; sentenced to 30 years.   He apparently served 10 years and was released in a mass prisoner exchange _(Hamas and the Israeli)_.  Issawi was subsequently re-arrested for violating the term of his parole.
> 
> So now, Issawi is attempting a form of suicide _(hunger strike - slow death)_ under the concept of  "freedom - or - martyrdom."   As this is a religious ritual, I fail to see the issue.
> 
> Is the question a matter of his right to commit suicide?
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, he is not a terrorist. He is a Palestinian political prisoner, who I do not think is even associated with Hamas, nothing I have read says he is. He was released in the Shalit prisoner exchange deal, in an agreement between Israel and Hamas to exchange prisoners and release certain prisoners. He was abducted by the Occupying Forces subsequently and is held under administrative detention practices, with no charges lodged against him, that all intl legal authorities and human rights groups call unlawful. He is an unlawfully detained political prisoner, opposing his unlawful and unjust detention by carrying out a hunger strike.
> 
> He is doing what Jesus did, I cannot help a nonChristian understand Jesus!
> 
> Sherri
Click to expand...


Nah ... he's just a murderous terror-rat.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

AnjelicaT said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> _et al,_
> 
> So what is the prognosis on this: Samer Issawi.   _(A prediction of the probable course and outcome of his suicide attempt.)_
> 
> My understanding is that Issawi is a terrorist.  My understanding is that he was arrested during Operation Defensive Shield; on charges of possession of weapons and forming military groups in Jerusalem.  That he went to trial and was convicted; sentenced to 30 years.   He apparently served 10 years and was released in a mass prisoner exchange _(Hamas and the Israeli)_.  Issawi was subsequently re-arrested for violating the term of his parole.
> 
> So now, Issawi is attempting a form of suicide _(hunger strike - slow death)_ under the concept of  "freedom - or - martyrdom."   As this is a religious ritual, I fail to see the issue.
> 
> Is the question a matter of his right to commit suicide?
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No doubt it is different all over the world, but in civilised countries there is probably at least an ethical obstacle - if not a legal one - to allowing people who are incarcerated - for whatever reason - to take their own life, including starving to death.  I expect the medics will attempt to pass a nasogastric tube, he will resist, then they may have to sedate him in some way to achieve that.  They will attempt to feed him via the NG tube, he will probably resist and repeatedly pull it out, causing himself some injury as they are sometimes sutured in place.  There will be an outcry regarding TORTURING the poor SOB, with Sherri and other useful idiots at the helm.  No need to watch this space as I'm sure the tireless dhimmi herself will keep us updated   However, at the end of the day it can be very difficult to feed someone who has decided they definitely will not let you, so he will probably get his houris anon, and Israel will be demonised and blamed for his death by the sherri's of this world, no matter whether they try hard to keep him alive, or whether they honour his wishes and allow him to starve to death and become yet another miserable shaheed.  I'm not sure I care.
Click to expand...


You are describing a procedure that is unlawful under international law!

But that is Angelica for you,  recommending violations of intl law by Israel ,cheering on violations of intl law by the God she bows down to and worships, Israel!

Do you never tire of kissing the ass of baby killers in Israel?

I guess not, I expect you are filled with joy with every child that is killed by Israel, the Angelica way, the Zionist way, kill the Gentiles, especially the children, cheero n Isreal's killing of the innocent!

How utterly disgusting and vile you are!

Sherri


----------



## SAYIT

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> If Samer Issawi wants to take his own life who cares!
> 
> This  martyrdom obsession of  crazy Islamists Palestinians  indicates what a backward, primitive society they really are!
> 
> Thousands and thousands of people die daily all over the world, his death won't make any difference and it will only prove that blackmail doesn't work!
> 
> It's a blackmail tactic which should not be allowed to succeed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I cannot buy into your way of thinking...!
Click to expand...


Of course you can't because it would require thinking and you're just not capable.


----------



## SAYIT

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> AnjelicaT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> _et al,_
> 
> So what is the prognosis on this: Samer Issawi.   _(A prediction of the probable course and outcome of his suicide attempt.)_
> 
> My understanding is that Issawi is a terrorist.  My understanding is that he was arrested during &#8220;Operation Defensive Shield;&#8221; on charges of possession of weapons and forming military groups in Jerusalem.  That he went to trial and was convicted; sentenced to 30 years.   He apparently served 10 years and was released in a mass prisoner exchange _(Hamas and the Israeli)_.  Issawi was subsequently re-arrested for violating the term of his parole.
> 
> So now, Issawi is attempting a form of suicide _(hunger strike - slow death)_ under the concept of  "freedom - or - martyrdom."   As this is a religious ritual, I fail to see the issue.
> 
> Is the question a matter of his right to commit suicide?
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No doubt it is different all over the world, but in civilised countries there is probably at least an ethical obstacle - if not a legal one - to allowing people who are incarcerated - for whatever reason - to take their own life, including starving to death.  I expect the medics will attempt to pass a nasogastric tube, he will resist, then they may have to sedate him in some way to achieve that.  They will attempt to feed him via the NG tube, he will probably resist and repeatedly pull it out, causing himself some injury as they are sometimes sutured in place.  There will be an outcry regarding TORTURING the poor SOB, with Sherri and other useful idiots at the helm.  No need to watch this space as I'm sure the tireless dhimmi herself will keep us updated   However, at the end of the day it can be very difficult to feed someone who has decided they definitely will not let you, so he will probably get his houris anon, and Israel will be demonised and blamed for his death by the sherri's of this world, no matter whether they try hard to keep him alive, or whether they honour his wishes and allow him to starve to death and become yet another miserable shaheed.  I'm not sure I care.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are describing a procedure that is unlawful under international law!
> 
> But that is Angelica for you,  recommending violations of intl law by Israel ,cheering on violations of intl law by the God she bows down to and worships, Israel!
> 
> Do you never tire of kissing the ass of baby killers in Israel?
> 
> I guess not, I expect you are filled with joy with every child that is killed by Israel, the Angelica way, the Zionist way, kill the Gentiles, especially the children, cheero n Isreal's killing of the innocent!
> 
> How utterly disgusting and vile you are!
> 
> Sherri
Click to expand...


Soooo, you require Israeli officials just let the idiot die to serve your propaganda? Isn't that a bit goulish of a good Christian?


----------



## AnjelicaT

SAYIT said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> _et al,_
> 
> So what is the prognosis on this: Samer Issawi.   _(A prediction of the probable course and outcome of his suicide attempt.)_
> 
> My understanding is that Issawi is a terrorist.  My understanding is that he was arrested during Operation Defensive Shield; on charges of possession of weapons and forming military groups in Jerusalem.  That he went to trial and was convicted; sentenced to 30 years.   He apparently served 10 years and was released in a mass prisoner exchange _(Hamas and the Israeli)_.  Issawi was subsequently re-arrested for violating the term of his parole.
> 
> So now, Issawi is attempting a form of suicide _(hunger strike - slow death)_ under the concept of  "freedom - or - martyrdom."   As this is a religious ritual, I fail to see the issue.
> 
> Is the question a matter of his right to commit suicide?
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, he is not a terrorist. He is a Palestinian political prisoner, who I do not think is even associated with Hamas, nothing I have read says he is. He was released in the Shalit prisoner exchange deal, in an agreement between Israel and Hamas to exchange prisoners and release certain prisoners. He was abducted by the Occupying Forces subsequently and is held under administrative detention practices, with no charges lodged against him, that all intl legal authorities and human rights groups call unlawful. He is an unlawfully detained political prisoner, opposing his unlawful and unjust detention by carrying out a hunger strike.
> 
> He is doing what Jesus did, I cannot help a nonChristian understand Jesus!
> 
> Sherri
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nah ... he's just a murderous terror-rat.
Click to expand...


Who's too cowardly to take responsibility and do the time.  I kind of hope his date with the brothel in the sky and his inevitable martyrdom is delayed somewhat.  Fatten him up and make him live with the consequences of his actions.  Sherri said everyone is responsible for their own actions, so should he be allowed to escape the consequences with this ignoble gesture?  Maybe not.


----------



## AnjelicaT

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> AnjelicaT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> _et al,_
> 
> So what is the prognosis on this: Samer Issawi.   _(A prediction of the probable course and outcome of his suicide attempt.)_
> 
> My understanding is that Issawi is a terrorist.  My understanding is that he was arrested during &#8220;Operation Defensive Shield;&#8221; on charges of possession of weapons and forming military groups in Jerusalem.  That he went to trial and was convicted; sentenced to 30 years.   He apparently served 10 years and was released in a mass prisoner exchange _(Hamas and the Israeli)_.  Issawi was subsequently re-arrested for violating the term of his parole.
> 
> So now, Issawi is attempting a form of suicide _(hunger strike - slow death)_ under the concept of  "freedom - or - martyrdom."   As this is a religious ritual, I fail to see the issue.
> 
> Is the question a matter of his right to commit suicide?
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No doubt it is different all over the world, but in civilised countries there is probably at least an ethical obstacle - if not a legal one - to allowing people who are incarcerated - for whatever reason - to take their own life, including starving to death.  I expect the medics will attempt to pass a nasogastric tube, he will resist, then they may have to sedate him in some way to achieve that.  They will attempt to feed him via the NG tube, he will probably resist and repeatedly pull it out, causing himself some injury as they are sometimes sutured in place.  There will be an outcry regarding TORTURING the poor SOB, with Sherri and other useful idiots at the helm.  No need to watch this space as I'm sure the tireless dhimmi herself will keep us updated   However, at the end of the day it can be very difficult to feed someone who has decided they definitely will not let you, so he will probably get his houris anon, and Israel will be demonised and blamed for his death by the sherri's of this world, no matter whether they try hard to keep him alive, or whether they honour his wishes and allow him to starve to death and become yet another miserable shaheed.  I'm not sure I care.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are describing a procedure that is unlawful under international law!
> 
> But that is Angelica for you,  recommending violations of intl law by Israel ,cheering on violations of intl law by the God she bows down to and worships, Israel!
> 
> Do you never tire of kissing the ass of baby killers in Israel?
> 
> I guess not, I expect you are filled with joy with every child that is killed by Israel, the Angelica way, the Zionist way, kill the Gentiles, especially the children, cheero n Isreal's killing of the innocent!
> 
> How utterly disgusting and vile you are!
> 
> Sherri
Click to expand...


What on earth are you whiterring on about, you mad old bat


----------



## Si modo

LMFAO!  The moron terrorist has "suspended his 178 day hunger strike for ten days"'



http://inagist.com/all/283999138343952386/


----------



## AnjelicaT

Si modo said:


> LMFAO!  The moron terrorist has "suspended his 178 day hunger strike for ten days"'
> 
> 
> 
> Samer Issawi: ?My detention is unjust and illegal, just like the occupation is. My demands are legitimate and just." : Mondoweiss



I had a feeling he might do that.
Too cowardly to face the consequences and do his time, but not finding starving himself to death such an easy option either.  Poor lamb


----------



## Si modo

AnjelicaT said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> LMFAO!  The moron terrorist has "suspended his 178 day hunger strike for ten days"'
> 
> 
> 
> Samer Issawi: ?My detention is unjust and illegal, just like the occupation is. My demands are legitimate and just." : Mondoweiss
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had a feeling he might do that.
> Too cowardly to face the consequences and do his time, but not finding starving himself to death such an easy option either.  Poor lamb
Click to expand...

How the fuck does one "suspend" a hunger strike?


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Si modo said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Meh, the idiot wants to die.  Let him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alway supporting death, and rejecting life!
> 
> The Zionist  Way!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm pro-choice.  He wants to die.  Why are you trying...lamely, I might add...to keep him from doing what he wants to do?
> 
> Are you a Nazi?
> 
> 
> 
> That was rhetorical, by the way.
> 
> Seriously, you make me laugh.  Usually I avoid these Pal-Israel threads, but dayum, you are a great chew toy.
> 
> I thank you for that.
Click to expand...


I am not trying to stop him from doing what God is calling him to do!

But nothing requires Israel to keep unlawfully detaining him, either!

With this Palestinian hunger striker, there appears to be no action of NGOs presently taking place I can join in and support, I have not seen any petitions I can sign on his behalf, Amnesty has not urged people to write the members of the Knesset, as they did before with prior hunger striking prisoners. I did that before, actually, for prior hunger striking prisoners, I emailed a letter to each member of the Knessset on their behalf. And the prisoners were released, and their lives were saved.

I am going to look into this further, what his sister is doing, she is supposed to have a Facebook page up on this, and see if there is anything more I can do.

Sherri


----------



## AnjelicaT

Sherri, since you claim to be a lawyer, I'm not sure why I have to inform you that if you persist in sending me private messages in which you refer to me as 'baby killer' you are going to find yourself on the wrong side of the bar.  Take heed because this will be your only warning from me.  Your unhinged private messages are unsolicited and unwanted, whatever their content, btw.


----------



## Si modo

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Alway supporting death, and rejecting life!
> 
> The Zionist  Way!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm pro-choice.  He wants to die.  Why are you trying...lamely, I might add...to keep him from doing what he wants to do?
> 
> Are you a Nazi?
> 
> 
> 
> That was rhetorical, by the way.
> 
> Seriously, you make me laugh.  Usually I avoid these Pal-Israel threads, but dayum, you are a great chew toy.
> 
> I thank you for that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am not trying to stop him from doing what God is calling him to do!
> 
> But nothing requires Israel to keep unlawfully detaining him, either!
> 
> With this Palestinian hunger striker, there appears to be no action of NGOs presently taking place I can join in and support, I have not seen any petitions I can sign on his behalf, Amnesty has not urged people to write the members of the Knesset, as they did before with prior hunger striking prisoners. I did that before, actually, for prior hunger striking prisoners, I emailed a letter to each member of the Knessset on their behalf. And the prisoners were released, and their lives were saved.
> 
> I am going to look into this further, what his sister is doing, she is supposed to have a Facebook page up on this, and see if there is anything more I can do.
> 
> Sherri
Click to expand...

Ahhhh, you're one of those who hears "God" speaking to you or others.

Got it.


----------



## AnjelicaT

Si modo said:


> AnjelicaT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> LMFAO!  The moron terrorist has "suspended his 178 day hunger strike for ten days"'
> 
> 
> 
> Samer Issawi: ?My detention is unjust and illegal, just like the occupation is. My demands are legitimate and just." : Mondoweiss
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had a feeling he might do that.
> Too cowardly to face the consequences and do his time, but not finding starving himself to death such an easy option either.  Poor lamb
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How the fuck does one "suspend" a hunger strike?
Click to expand...


He'll have just as many Big Macs as it takes to remove him from the danger zone, 10 days worth, it would seem.  Hunger strikers can go on for years like that.


----------



## Si modo

AnjelicaT said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AnjelicaT said:
> 
> 
> 
> I had a feeling he might do that.
> Too cowardly to face the consequences and do his time, but not finding starving himself to death such an easy option either.  Poor lamb
> 
> 
> 
> How the fuck does one "suspend" a hunger strike?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He'll have just as many Big Macs as it takes to remove him from the danger zone, 10 days worth, it would seem.  Hunger strikers can go on for years like that.
Click to expand...

Exactly.


But the drama is funny as hell....just like daytime television.  Melodramatic.

Damn, this is great stuff.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Si modo said:


> AnjelicaT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> LMFAO!  The moron terrorist has "suspended his 178 day hunger strike for ten days"'
> 
> 
> 
> Samer Issawi: ?My detention is unjust and illegal, just like the occupation is. My demands are legitimate and just." : Mondoweiss
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had a feeling he might do that.
> Too cowardly to face the consequences and do his time, but not finding starving himself to death such an easy option either.  Poor lamb
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How the fuck does one "suspend" a hunger strike?
Click to expand...


That is another hunger striker that suspended his hunger strike, not Samer, and I think the expalnation of what is happening there with the other hunger striker is that there is some deal being worked on for his release, that is pending. 

How does one suspend a hunger strike? They stop it for a set timeframe, that they decide on individually.

There is a man who was on a hunger strike in Iran, arrested and convicted for blogging and insulting the religious leader and Ahmadinejad. He was on a hunger strike, then he went on a liquid only fast. People make their own decisions about all of this, it is up to them.


----------



## AnjelicaT

Si modo said:


> AnjelicaT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> How the fuck does one "suspend" a hunger strike?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He'll have just as many Big Macs as it takes to remove him from the danger zone, 10 days worth, it would seem.  Hunger strikers can go on for years like that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Exactly.
> 
> 
> But the drama is funny as hell....just like daytime television.  Melodramatic.
> 
> Damn, this is great stuff.
Click to expand...


Pure pallywood


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

AnjelicaT said:


> Sherri, since you claim to be a lawyer, I'm not sure why I have to inform you that if you persist in sending me private messages in which you refer to me as 'baby killer' you are going to find yourself on the wrong side of the bar.  Take heed because this will be your only warning from me.  Your unhinged private messages are unsolicited and unwanted, whatever their content, btw.



You support baby killing, that defines who you are!

You do not like it, too bad!

I sent you no private messages, psycho bitch!


----------



## AnjelicaT

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> AnjelicaT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sherri, since you claim to be a lawyer, I'm not sure why I have to inform you that if you persist in sending me private messages in which you refer to me as 'baby killer' you are going to find yourself on the wrong side of the bar.  Take heed because this will be your only warning from me.  Your unhinged private messages are unsolicited and unwanted, whatever their content, btw.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You support baby killing, that defines who you are!
> 
> You do not like it, too bad!
> 
> I sent you no private messages, psycho bitch!
Click to expand...


You just sent it to me, its in my folder, you mendacious moron.  But fine, have it your way, don't say you weren't warned.  You are so dumb for an alleged lawyer.


----------



## Si modo

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> AnjelicaT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sherri, since you claim to be a lawyer, I'm not sure why I have to inform you that if you persist in sending me private messages in which you refer to me as 'baby killer' you are going to find yourself on the wrong side of the bar.  Take heed because this will be your only warning from me.  Your unhinged private messages are unsolicited and unwanted, whatever their content, btw.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You support baby killing, that defines who you are!
> 
> You do not like it, too bad!
> 
> I sent you no private messages, psycho bitch!
Click to expand...

Send me a PM.

I don't mind.  Some of the greatest laughs I get at USMB, other than moron hunger-strikers who aren't REALLY hunger striking, are from PMs.


----------



## AnjelicaT

Si modo said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AnjelicaT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sherri, since you claim to be a lawyer, I'm not sure why I have to inform you that if you persist in sending me private messages in which you refer to me as 'baby killer' you are going to find yourself on the wrong side of the bar.  Take heed because this will be your only warning from me.  Your unhinged private messages are unsolicited and unwanted, whatever their content, btw.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You support baby killing, that defines who you are!
> 
> You do not like it, too bad!
> 
> I sent you no private messages, psycho bitch!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Send me a PM.
> 
> I don't mind.  Some of the greatest laughs I get at USMB, other than moron hunger-strikers who aren't REALLY hunger striking, are from PMs.
Click to expand...


Lol


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Si modo said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm pro-choice.  He wants to die.  Why are you trying...lamely, I might add...to keep him from doing what he wants to do?
> 
> Are you a Nazi?
> 
> 
> 
> That was rhetorical, by the way.
> 
> Seriously, you make me laugh.  Usually I avoid these Pal-Israel threads, but dayum, you are a great chew toy.
> 
> I thank you for that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am not trying to stop him from doing what God is calling him to do!
> 
> But nothing requires Israel to keep unlawfully detaining him, either!
> 
> With this Palestinian hunger striker, there appears to be no action of NGOs presently taking place I can join in and support, I have not seen any petitions I can sign on his behalf, Amnesty has not urged people to write the members of the Knesset, as they did before with prior hunger striking prisoners. I did that before, actually, for prior hunger striking prisoners, I emailed a letter to each member of the Knessset on their behalf. And the prisoners were released, and their lives were saved.
> 
> I am going to look into this further, what his sister is doing, she is supposed to have a Facebook page up on this, and see if there is anything more I can do.
> 
> Sherri
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ahhhh, you're one of those who hears "God" speaking to you or others.
> 
> Got it.
Click to expand...


I believe in a God in Heaven, that is right!

Better that, than worship a baby killing Nation called Israel!

That is the Zionist way, support death, reject life!


----------



## Si modo

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am not trying to stop him from doing what God is calling him to do!
> 
> But nothing requires Israel to keep unlawfully detaining him, either!
> 
> With this Palestinian hunger striker, there appears to be no action of NGOs presently taking place I can join in and support, I have not seen any petitions I can sign on his behalf, Amnesty has not urged people to write the members of the Knesset, as they did before with prior hunger striking prisoners. I did that before, actually, for prior hunger striking prisoners, I emailed a letter to each member of the Knessset on their behalf. And the prisoners were released, and their lives were saved.
> 
> I am going to look into this further, what his sister is doing, she is supposed to have a Facebook page up on this, and see if there is anything more I can do.
> 
> Sherri
> 
> 
> 
> Ahhhh, you're one of those who hears "God" speaking to you or others.
> 
> Got it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I believe in a God in Heaven, that is right!
> 
> Better that, than worship a baby killing Nation called Israel!
> 
> That is the Zionist way, support death, reject life!
Click to expand...

Oh, you're also one of those "Baby-killers" hysterics?

This keeps getting better and better.  I <3 you, Sherri.


----------



## AnjelicaT

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am not trying to stop him from doing what God is calling him to do!
> 
> But nothing requires Israel to keep unlawfully detaining him, either!
> 
> With this Palestinian hunger striker, there appears to be no action of NGOs presently taking place I can join in and support, I have not seen any petitions I can sign on his behalf, Amnesty has not urged people to write the members of the Knesset, as they did before with prior hunger striking prisoners. I did that before, actually, for prior hunger striking prisoners, I emailed a letter to each member of the Knessset on their behalf. And the prisoners were released, and their lives were saved.
> 
> I am going to look into this further, what his sister is doing, she is supposed to have a Facebook page up on this, and see if there is anything more I can do.
> 
> Sherri
> 
> 
> 
> Ahhhh, you're one of those who hears "God" speaking to you or others.
> 
> Got it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I believe in a God in Heaven, that is right!
> 
> Better that, than worship a baby killing Nation called Israel!
> 
> That is the Zionist way, support death, reject life!
Click to expand...


The voices in your head aren't coming from Heaven,  sherrii


----------



## AnjelicaT

Si modo said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ahhhh, you're one of those who hears "God" speaking to you or others.
> 
> Got it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I believe in a God in Heaven, that is right!
> 
> Better that, than worship a baby killing Nation called Israel!
> 
> That is the Zionist way, support death, reject life!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, you're also one of those "Baby-killers" hysterics?
> 
> This keeps getting better and better.  I <3 you, Sherri.
Click to expand...


And the profligate use of exclamation marks all over the shop is a bit of a giveaway too


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Photo of Samer in court earlier this month, after he and his family were physically attacked and beaten by Nazi Zionist Occupation Forces!


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

AnjelicaT said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ahhhh, you're one of those who hears "God" speaking to you or others.
> 
> Got it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I believe in a God in Heaven, that is right!
> 
> Better that, than worship a baby killing Nation called Israel!
> 
> That is the Zionist way, support death, reject life!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The voices in your head aren't coming from Heaven,  sherrii
Click to expand...


Satan, 

Don't you know, you have no power over me! 

I just laugh in your face!

lmao at Satan!

Sherri


----------



## AnjelicaT

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Photo of Samer in court earlier this month, after he and his family were physically attacked and beaten by Nazi Zionist Occupation Forces!



Wonder how much food he's got squirrelled away in that crumb catcher?


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Here is excerpts of a letter dated December 26, 2012, by Samer, translated by Bing, he ends his letter thinking about the welfare of others, ashamed about all the suffering we allow to continue to exist in our world, expressing concern about the suffering of people in Somalia and Africa and asks everyone to try to donate $5.00 to save the life of a human being. And he wishes it was 2013 and the Occupation had ended  and there were no more hunger and thirst and wars, for all peoples! 

I am always amazed at the peace only God can give great men like Samer Issawi, men great in the eyes of God for sacrificing self for others. I am always amazed by God, how in our own times of suffering he can fill us with love for others, and take away all of the hate that is a very natural human response to Injustice!


"I would also like to pay tribute and proud of everyone we work together with hunger-striking prisoners in the glorious Christmas celebrations near the Christian brothers to buy trees and decorations I remember brothers you humanity starving and thirsty and naked in Somalia and most of the African continent, do not forget them because it is a shame on humanity that man die of hunger and thirst, and if everyone donated $ 5 it contributes to save the life of a human being. And I wish I could be 2013 in the end of the occupation and the suffering of all peoples to live in peace without the Suppression and occupation of hit and without hunger and thirst and wars.
 Captive Samer ' isawi 26-12-2012 ("

http://www.facebook.com/shireenessawi

Sherri


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Here is excerpts of a letter dated Dember 26, 2012, by Samer, translated by Bing, he ends his letter thinking about the welfare of others, ashamed about all the suffering we allow to continue to exist in our world, expressing concern about the suffering of people in Somalia and Africa and asks everyone to try to donate $5.00 to save the life of a human being. And he wishes it was 2013 and the Occupation had ended  and there were no more hunger and thirst and wars, for all peoples!
> 
> I am always amazed at the peace only God can give great men like Samer Issawi, men great in the eyes of God for sacrificing self for others. I am always amazed by God, how in our own times of suffering he can fill us with love for others, and take away all of the hate that is a very natural human response to Injustice!
> 
> 
> "I would also like to pay tribute and proud of everyone we work together with hunger-striking prisoners in the glorious Christmas celebrations near the Christian brothers to buy trees and decorations I remember brothers you humanity starving and thirsty and naked in Somalia and most of the African continent, do not forget them because it is a shame on humanity that man die of hunger and thirst, and if everyone donated $ 5 it contributes to save the life of a human being. And I wish I could be 2013 in the end of the occupation and the suffering of all peoples to live in peace without the Suppression and occupation of hit and without hunger and thirst and wars.
> Captive Samer ' isawi 26-12-2012 ("
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/shireenessawi
> 
> Sherri



I would post more of his December 26 letter, but the translation is horrible, link is above.

He addresses his declining health, and says his doctors are very concerned about increasing pain in his kidneys, joints and muscles. He seems to be saying he has lost feeling in his hands and feet and lips. He is in added severe pain from the attacks in court by the Israeli soldiers, experiencing severe pain in his chest and spine. He says he was attacked three times by the soldiers, in the courtroom where he was kicked in in his legs and chest, in the hall, and in the elevator where he was punched in the head until he was unconscious.

Sherri


----------



## Meathead

If the guy is set on killing himself, why do you think anyone would bother saving him?


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Meathead said:


> If the guy is set on killing himself, why do you think anyone would bother saving him?



It is that thing called Humanity that still is there in some of us.


----------



## Meathead

If food is not available, then I could understand invoking "Humanity". I presume that is not the case. If the man is intent of killing himself for whatever he believes, who are we to intervene?


----------



## jtpr312

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Here is excerpts of a letter dated December 26, 2012, by Samer, translated by Bing, he ends his letter thinking about the welfare of others, ashamed about all the suffering we allow to continue to exist in our world, expressing *concern about the suffering of people in Somalia and Africa and asks everyone to try to donate $5.00 to save the life of a human being*. And he wishes it was 2013 and the Occupation had ended  and there were no more hunger and thirst and wars, for all peoples!
> 
> I am always amazed at the peace only God can give great men like Samer Issawi, men great in the eyes of God for sacrificing self for others. I am always amazed by God, how in our own times of suffering he can fill us with love for others, and take away all of the hate that is a very natural human response to Injustice!
> 
> 
> "I would also like to pay tribute and proud of everyone we work together with hunger-striking prisoners in the glorious Christmas celebrations near the Christian brothers to buy trees and decorations I remember brothers you humanity starving and thirsty and naked in Somalia and most of the African continent, do not forget them because it is a shame on humanity that man die of hunger and thirst, and if everyone donated $ 5 it contributes to save the life of a human being. And I wish I could be 2013 in the end of the occupation and the suffering of all peoples to live in peace without the Suppression and occupation of hit and without hunger and thirst and wars.
> Captive Samer ' isawi 26-12-2012 ("
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/shireenessawi
> 
> Sherri



Lol, this would be all the pain and sufering caused BY HIS MUSLIM BRETHREN right?  I already donate to the cause of saving human lives.  I send 2 cases of Silver Bullet Gun Oil, made with 13% pig fat, to my son's old  unit in Afhganistan so they can not only keep their weapons well lubricated, but so that they make sure the filth knows that when shot with the rounds from their weapons, they'll be meeting their false god allah with pig fat in them.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Meathead said:


> If food is not available, then I could understand invoking "Humanity". I presume that is not the case. If the man is intent of killing himself for whatever he believes, who are we to intervene?



I do not expect a Zionist to know anything about Humanity, there is no humanity in Zionists, you are into Idol worship, worshipping the Baby Killer Nation Israel!


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

This is from Addameer, 12/18/2012, addressing five hunger striking Palestinian prisoners in deteriorating physical condition and in fear of imminent death,  Ayman Sharawna (171 days), Samer Issawi (140 days), Yousef Yassin (21 days), Jafar Azzidine (21 days) and Tarek Qa&#8217;adan (21 days). "Five Palestinian Prisoners Continue their Hunger Strikes Despite Rapidly Deteriorating Health Conditions

Addameer lawyers visited hunger striker Ayman Sharawna in Ramleh Prison Hosptial on 18 December 2012. Ayman&#8217;s health is in grave danger, as he is suffering from severe pain in the kidneys, liver and legs, and has lost his vision. Ayman is refusing to be transferred to another hospital due to his Israel Prison Service&#8217;s intention to shackle him during transportation and treatment. The doctor at Ramleh Prison Hospital told Ayman that there is serious danger on his life if he discontinues to drink water. He is currently taking vitamins and sugar.  Ayman is protesting his arbitrary re-arrest after his releasei n the Gilad Shalit exchange of 11 October 2011. The prosecution is attempting to renew his previous sentence despite their lack of charges.  

Faris Zaid, Addameer lawyer, was unable to visit Samer Issawi today because of his court date, in which he was attacked by the IPS special services. Addameer lawyers last visited Samer Issawi on 12 December 2012, and reported that he is suffering pain in all of his muscles, has very low blood pressure and is losing his eye sight. He is now being regularly tested with a heart monitor and being administered with B12 injections to protect his nerves. Like Ayman, Samer is also protesting his arbitrary re-arrest after his release in the Gilad Shalit exchange of 11 October 2011. The prosecution is also trying to renew the remained of his previous sentence of 20 years." 

Prisoner Support and Human Rights Association - ADDAMEER - Five Palestinian Prisoners Continue their Hunger Strikes Despite Rapidly Deteriorating Health Conditions

 Sherri


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

jtpr312 said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is excerpts of a letter dated December 26, 2012, by Samer, translated by Bing, he ends his letter thinking about the welfare of others, ashamed about all the suffering we allow to continue to exist in our world, expressing *concern about the suffering of people in Somalia and Africa and asks everyone to try to donate $5.00 to save the life of a human being*. And he wishes it was 2013 and the Occupation had ended  and there were no more hunger and thirst and wars, for all peoples!
> 
> I am always amazed at the peace only God can give great men like Samer Issawi, men great in the eyes of God for sacrificing self for others. I am always amazed by God, how in our own times of suffering he can fill us with love for others, and take away all of the hate that is a very natural human response to Injustice!
> 
> 
> "I would also like to pay tribute and proud of everyone we work together with hunger-striking prisoners in the glorious Christmas celebrations near the Christian brothers to buy trees and decorations I remember brothers you humanity starving and thirsty and naked in Somalia and most of the African continent, do not forget them because it is a shame on humanity that man die of hunger and thirst, and if everyone donated $ 5 it contributes to save the life of a human being. And I wish I could be 2013 in the end of the occupation and the suffering of all peoples to live in peace without the Suppression and occupation of hit and without hunger and thirst and wars.
> Captive Samer ' isawi 26-12-2012 ("
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/shireenessawi
> 
> Sherri
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol, this would be all the pain and sufering caused BY HIS MUSLIM BRETHREN right?  I already donate to the cause of saving human lives.  I send 2 cases of Silver Bullet Gun Oil, made with 13% pig fat, to my son's old  unit in Afhganistan so they can not only keep their weapons well lubricated, but so that they make sure the filth knows that when shot with the rounds from their weapons, they'll be meeting their false god allah with pig fat in them.
Click to expand...


And how many babies has the Zionist  named jtpr12 killed?

I am sure you are keeping a list, likely celebrating each one killed every day of your hate filled life!

Waiting for Satan to give you his rewards?


----------



## Meathead

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> If food is not available, then I could understand invoking "Humanity". I presume that is not the case. If the man is intent of killing himself for whatever he believes, who are we to intervene?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do not expect a Zionist to know anything about Humanity, there is no humanity in Zionists, you are into Idol worship, worshipping the Baby Killer Nation Israel!
Click to expand...

I am hardly a Zionist. I'm not even Jewish and do not support the goals of Zionism. On the other hand, I am not a self-righteous blowhard either. Get a life you silly ditz!


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> This is from Addameer, 12/18/2012, addressing five hunger striking Palestinian prisoners in deteriorating physical condition and in fear of imminent death,  Ayman Sharawna (171 days), Samer Issawi (140 days), Yousef Yassin (21 days), Jafar Azzidine (21 days) and Tarek Qaadan (21 days).
> 
> "Five Palestinian Prisoners Continue their Hunger Strikes Despite Rapidly Deteriorating Health Conditions
> 
> Addameer lawyers visited hunger striker Ayman Sharawna in Ramleh Prison Hosptial on 18 December 2012. Aymans health is in grave danger, as he is suffering from severe pain in the kidneys, liver and legs, and has lost his vision. Ayman is refusing to be transferred to another hospital due to his Israel Prison Services intention to shackle him during transportation and treatment. The doctor at Ramleh Prison Hospital told Ayman that there is serious danger on his life if he discontinues to drink water. He is currently taking vitamins and sugar.  Ayman is protesting his arbitrary re-arrest after his releasei n the Gilad Shalit exchange of 11 October 2011. The prosecution is attempting to renew his previous sentence despite their lack of charges.
> 
> Faris Zaid, Addameer lawyer, was unable to visit Samer Issawi today because of his court date, in which he was attacked by the IPS special services. Addameer lawyers last visited Samer Issawi on 12 December 2012, and reported that he is suffering pain in all of his muscles, has very low blood pressure and is losing his eye sight. He is now being regularly tested with a heart monitor and being administered with B12 injections to protect his nerves. Like Ayman, Samer is also protesting his arbitrary re-arrest after his release in the Gilad Shalit exchange of 11 October 2011. The prosecution is also trying to renew the remained of his previous sentence of 20 years."
> 
> Prisoner Support and Human Rights Association - ADDAMEER - Five Palestinian Prisoners Continue their Hunger Strikes Despite Rapidly Deteriorating Health Conditions
> 
> Sherri



Here is a letter  I drafted and am sending to members of the Knesset, US Congress, the EU and Preident Obama.

Hanna Swaid 
Hadash 

hswaid@knesset.gov.il

Dear MK Hanna Swaid,

I am forwarding you an email I am sending to PM Netanyahu this morning and also am planning to send to every member of the US Congress and the EU, and I want to try to ensure all members of the Knesset know about these Palestinian prisoners under threat of imminent death.  I know you do not want their deaths on your conscience. Thank you for considering their plight and anything you can do to help improve the situation.

Dear Prime Minister Netanyahu,

I am very concerned about the safety and welfare of Palestinian prisoners held by Israel under administrative detentions who are on hunger strikes, in particular five prisoners who have been identified by Addameer as facing imminent death, Ayman Sharawna (182 days), Samer Issawi (151 days), Yousef Yassin (32 days), Jafar Azzidine (32 days) and Tarek Qaadan (32 days), 

These administrative detentions Israel is holding Palestinian prisoners under, that include the five prisoners named above, violate international treaties Israel is bound to which internationally recognize rights to a fair trial for detainees and prisoners, to include the Fourth Geneva Convention and Article 14 of the International Covenant on Civil and Political Rights.

Evidence heard in secret, which provides neither the defendant nor his attorney being allowed to examine the evidence or challenge it, violates the requirements of international law that mandate fair legal proceedings and due process in detentions of prisoners. These detentions are war crimes under the Fourth Geneva Convention.

I urge you to ensure Israel abides by her obligations under international law and call on the Israeli authorities to release these five detainees in imminent danger of death, as well as all other Palestinians in administrative detention, unless they are promptly charged with internationally recognizable criminal offenses and brought to trial in proceedings that meet international fair trial standards.
I urge you to ensure the immediate transfer of Ayman Sharawna and Samer Issawi and other detainees on prolonged hunger strikes to a fully-equipped hospital so they can receive specialized medical care.

I urge you to ensure that all detainees on hunger strike are allowed regular, private access to independent doctors, families and lawyers, treated humanely, and not punished in any way for their hunger strike, as Samer Issiwa was recently, as he and his family were attacked and beaten by Occupying soldiers when he was transported for a court appearance.

I urge you to end the cruel, inhuman and degrading treatment of administrative detainees, such as shackling detainees on prolonged hunger strike, that the human rights organizations and NGOs are reporting Israel is engaging in.

I urge you to ensure Israel abides by her obligations under international law and deals humanely with Palestinian prisoners she holds captive and in detention.

Sincerely,

Sherri Munnerlyn


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Meathead said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> If food is not available, then I could understand invoking "Humanity". I presume that is not the case. If the man is intent of killing himself for whatever he believes, who are we to intervene?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do not expect a Zionist to know anything about Humanity, there is no humanity in Zionists, you are into Idol worship, worshipping the Baby Killer Nation Israel!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am hardly a Zionist. I'm not even Jewish and do not support the goals of Zionism. On the other hand, I am not a self-righteous blowhard either. Get a life you silly ditz!
Click to expand...


Well, you certainly surprised me!

Why don't you go out there and see if you can find some Humanity?

You still have time!


----------



## irosie91

This samir idiot is shoveling shit


----------



## Connery

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Photo of Samer in court earlier this month, after he and his family were physically attacked and beaten by Nazi Zionist Occupation Forces!




Samer was not beaten sherri, he was  "was prevented from shaking hands with his family". The Israeli Prison Authority said in a written statement that Issawi&#8217;s family members attempted to approach him against regulations and were prevented from doing so by the Israeli security guards. Relatives then attacked Israeli security guards and were evacuated from the scene, according to the statement which confirmed some people involved were temporarily detained. The statement also said Issawi later *&#8220;threw himself off his wheelchair*&#8221;.
Israeli security, Palestinians scuffle in Jerusalem court | Levant TV

I do not see any signs that he was beaten. He looks calm and comfortable in his chair.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Connery said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Photo of Samer in court earlier this month, after he and his family were physically attacked and beaten by Nazi Zionist Occupation Forces!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Samer was not beaten sherri, he was  "was prevented from shaking hands with his family". The Israeli Prison Authority said in a written statement that Issawis family members attempted to approach him against regulations and were prevented from doing so by the Israeli security guards. Relatives then attacked Israeli security guards and were evacuated from the scene, according to the statement which confirmed some people involved were temporarily detained. The statement also said Issawi later *threw himself off his wheelchair*.
> Israeli security, Palestinians scuffle in Jerusalem court | Levant TV
> 
> I do not see any signs that he was beaten. He looks calm and comfortable in his chair.
Click to expand...


Sherri doesn't like facts, they don't fit her hate-filled agenda. She is one-sided and obsessed to the point of crazy.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Connery said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Photo of Samer in court earlier this month, after he and his family were physically attacked and beaten by Nazi Zionist Occupation Forces!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Samer was not beaten sherri, he was  "was prevented from shaking hands with his family". The Israeli Prison Authority said in a written statement that Issawis family members attempted to approach him against regulations and were prevented from doing so by the Israeli security guards. Relatives then attacked Israeli security guards and were evacuated from the scene, according to the statement which confirmed some people involved were temporarily detained. The statement also said Issawi later *threw himself off his wheelchair*.
> Israeli security, Palestinians scuffle in Jerusalem court | Levant TV
> 
> I do not see any signs that he was beaten. He looks calm and comfortable in his chair.
Click to expand...


No, there is a video of part of it  and he wrote about being kicked and punched, in the hall and in the courtroom and then punched in the head until he wss unconscious in the elevator after leaving the courtroom. Later, their house was raided and his sister arrested and kept in jail for a day, interrogated about speaking to human rights groups and partipating in protests . The prisoners human rights group Addameers offices were also unlawfully raided a few weeks ago and files stolen and doors broke down and money stolen  by Occupation soldiers acting just like the Nazis they are!


----------



## Connery

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Connery said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Photo of Samer in court earlier this month, after he and his family were physically attacked and beaten by Nazi Zionist Occupation Forces!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Samer was not beaten sherri, he was  "was prevented from shaking hands with his family". The Israeli Prison Authority said in a written statement that Issawis family members attempted to approach him against regulations and were prevented from doing so by the Israeli security guards. Relatives then attacked Israeli security guards and were evacuated from the scene, according to the statement which confirmed some people involved were temporarily detained. The statement also said Issawi later *threw himself off his wheelchair*.
> Israeli security, Palestinians scuffle in Jerusalem court | Levant TV
> 
> I do not see any signs that he was beaten. He looks calm and comfortable in his chair.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, there is a video of part of it  and he wrote about being kicked and punched, in the hall and in the courtroom and then punched in the head until he wss unconscious in the elevator after leaving the courtroom. Later, their house was raided and his sister arrested and kept in jail for a day, interrogated about speaking to human rights groups and partipating in protests . The prisoners human rights group Addameers offices were also unlawfully raided a few weeks ago and files stolen and doors broke down and money stolen  by Occupation soldiers acting just like the Nazis they are!
Click to expand...


Post the video


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Wolfsister77 said:


> Connery said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Photo of Samer in court earlier this month, after he and his family were physically attacked and beaten by Nazi Zionist Occupation Forces!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Samer was not beaten sherri, he was  "was prevented from shaking hands with his family". The Israeli Prison Authority said in a written statement that Issawis family members attempted to approach him against regulations and were prevented from doing so by the Israeli security guards. Relatives then attacked Israeli security guards and were evacuated from the scene, according to the statement which confirmed some people involved were temporarily detained. The statement also said Issawi later *threw himself off his wheelchair*.
> Israeli security, Palestinians scuffle in Jerusalem court | Levant TV
> 
> I do not see any signs that he was beaten. He looks calm and comfortable in his chair.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sherri doesn't like facts, they don't fit her hate-filled agenda. She is one-sided and obsessed to the point of crazy.
Click to expand...


Hate lies with attacking and kiiling Gentiles like Israel does  and with those defending that attacking and killing like you are!


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Connery said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Connery said:
> 
> 
> 
> Samer was not beaten sherri, he was  "was prevented from shaking hands with his family". The Israeli Prison Authority said in a written statement that Issawis family members attempted to approach him against regulations and were prevented from doing so by the Israeli security guards. Relatives then attacked Israeli security guards and were evacuated from the scene, according to the statement which confirmed some people involved were temporarily detained. The statement also said Issawi later *threw himself off his wheelchair*.
> Israeli security, Palestinians scuffle in Jerusalem court | Levant TV
> 
> I do not see any signs that he was beaten. He looks calm and comfortable in his chair.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, there is a video of part of it  and he wrote about being kicked and punched, in the hall and in the courtroom and then punched in the head until he wss unconscious in the elevator after leaving the courtroom. Later, their house was raided and his sister arrested and kept in jail for a day, interrogated about speaking to human rights groups and partipating in protests . The prisoners human rights group Addameers offices were also unlawfully raided a few weeks ago and files stolen and doors broke down and money stolen  by Occupation soldiers acting just like the Nazis they are!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Post the video
Click to expand...


I did already.


----------



## irosie91

a  video of  "part of it"????    how about a video of the whole "incident"  
   edited videos  do not cut the mustard as EVIDENCE----especially when 
   a scumball is complaining of  "UNPROVOKED VIOLENCE"   
   Islamo nazi pigs have been known to publish standard restraint 
   methods as   ZIONIST ATROCITIES   -----anyone who has ever 
   inserted an  NG  (nasogastric tube)  into people----can attest to the 
   fact that a video of  "parts of it"    would look like the victim is in a 
   torture chamber.   -------very cheap propaganda   sherri. 
                                                            (not that anyone is surprised)


----------



## Roudy

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AnjelicaT said:
> 
> 
> 
> I had a feeling he might do that.
> Too cowardly to face the consequences and do his time, but not finding starving himself to death such an easy option either.  Poor lamb
> 
> 
> 
> How the fuck does one "suspend" a hunger strike?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is another hunger striker that suspended his hunger strike, not Samer, and I think the expalnation of what is happening there with the other hunger striker is that there is some deal being worked on for his release, that is pending.
> 
> How does one suspend a hunger strike? They stop it for a set timeframe, that they decide on individually.
> 
> There is a man who was on a hunger strike in Iran, arrested and convicted for blogging and insulting the religious leader and Ahmadinejad. He was on a hunger strike, then he went on a liquid only fast. People make their own decisions about all of this, it is up to them.
Click to expand...

A Palestinian terrorist going on a hunger strike is not the same as an Iranian protesting a terrorist regime by going on a hunger strike.  Only a lunatic terrorist supporting idiot named Sherri confuses the two.


----------



## Wolfsister77

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Connery said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, there is a video of part of it  and he wrote about being kicked and punched, in the hall and in the courtroom and then punched in the head until he wss unconscious in the elevator after leaving the courtroom. Later, their house was raided and his sister arrested and kept in jail for a day, interrogated about speaking to human rights groups and partipating in protests . The prisoners human rights group Addameers offices were also unlawfully raided a few weeks ago and files stolen and doors broke down and money stolen  by Occupation soldiers acting just like the Nazis they are!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Post the video
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I did already.
Click to expand...


All of it, unedited-not part of it. Lets see proof of what you claim above.


----------



## Wolfsister77

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Connery said:
> 
> 
> 
> Samer was not beaten sherri, he was  "was prevented from shaking hands with his family". The Israeli Prison Authority said in a written statement that Issawis family members attempted to approach him against regulations and were prevented from doing so by the Israeli security guards. Relatives then attacked Israeli security guards and were evacuated from the scene, according to the statement which confirmed some people involved were temporarily detained. The statement also said Issawi later *threw himself off his wheelchair*.
> Israeli security, Palestinians scuffle in Jerusalem court | Levant TV
> 
> I do not see any signs that he was beaten. He looks calm and comfortable in his chair.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sherri doesn't like facts, they don't fit her hate-filled agenda. She is one-sided and obsessed to the point of crazy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hate lies with attacking and kiiling Gentiles like Israel does  and with those defending that attacking and killing like you are!
Click to expand...


Hmmm, where exactly am I defending attacking and killing again? You really need to stop putting words in others mouths and making assumptions about others. I simply do not like your one-sided propaganda and you apparent unwillingness to be reasonable or look at another side of an issue.

And I still remember quite clearly how the mourning for the children killed in CT made you sick-so you are no better than those you accuse of supporting the killing of children.

In fact you are worse because you only see the deaths of some children as worthy of mourning.


----------



## Roudy

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Connery said:
> 
> 
> 
> Samer was not beaten sherri, he was  "was prevented from shaking hands with his family". The Israeli Prison Authority said in a written statement that Issawi&#8217;s family members attempted to approach him against regulations and were prevented from doing so by the Israeli security guards. Relatives then attacked Israeli security guards and were evacuated from the scene, according to the statement which confirmed some people involved were temporarily detained. The statement also said Issawi later *&#8220;threw himself off his wheelchair*&#8221;.
> Israeli security, Palestinians scuffle in Jerusalem court | Levant TV
> 
> I do not see any signs that he was beaten. He looks calm and comfortable in his chair.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sherri doesn't like facts, they don't fit her hate-filled agenda. She is one-sided and obsessed to the point of crazy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hate lies with attacking and kiiling Gentiles like Israel does  and with those defending that attacking and killing like you are!
Click to expand...

Sherri loony tunes: 





> attacking "Gentiles" blah blah blah....



Notice even her terminology is Nazi like.  In a day and age when Muslims around the world, especially of the Neanderthal Palestinian variety are targeting and killing non Muslims as "infidels" and "Kufars". This bitch his truly shameless and pathetic. Her Iranian Islamist handlers have taught her well.

[ame="http://youtube.com/watch?v=qSwpAX1xvrc#/watch?v=qSwpAX1xvrc"]http://youtube.com/watch?v=qSwpAX1xvrc#/watch?v=qSwpAX1xvrc[/ame]

[ame="http://youtube.com/watch?v=etDb5tXPawc"]http://youtube.com/watch?v=etDb5tXPawc[/ame]


----------



## Wolfsister77

She can go to hell telling me I'm defending attacking and killing just because I see through her one-sided propaganda BS.

What a sick bitch.


----------



## Connery

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Connery said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, there is a video of part of it  and he wrote about being kicked and punched, in the hall and in the courtroom and then punched in the head until he wss unconscious in the elevator after leaving the courtroom. Later, their house was raided and his sister arrested and kept in jail for a day, interrogated about speaking to human rights groups and partipating in protests . The prisoners human rights group Addameers offices were also unlawfully raided a few weeks ago and files stolen and doors broke down and money stolen  by Occupation soldiers acting just like the Nazis they are!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Post the video
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I did already.
Click to expand...





Even that rendition of what occurred does not support your position that he was beaten. He was not beaten at all. He was prevented from coming into contact with his family/supporters.



Once again you are full of baloney.


----------



## Roudy

Wolfsister77 said:


> She can go to hell telling me I'm defending attacking and killing just because I see through her one-sided propaganda BS.
> 
> What a sick bitch.


She's simply a foot soldier for Muslim genocidal maniacs. Even in this thread she's weeping for a fuckin' terrorist, making it look like it's Ghandi going on a hunger strike. What a freak.  Ha ha ha.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Wolfsister77 said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Connery said:
> 
> 
> 
> Post the video
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did already.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All of it, unedited-not part of it. Lets see proof of what you claim above.
Click to expand...


Post 1 is the video and I have edited no videos, and the evidence of the attacks is the videos and statements of people there, including Naser, his statement is on his sister's Facebbok page, written in Arabic, I read a Bing translation of it where he speaks about the third attack in an elevator, where he was punched in the head by Occupier Forces until he was unconscious. And then he was locked up in that room those Nazi Zionists keep him in, not allowed to see any outside doctors even!


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Naser is not a terrorist, he is a political prisoner, who in the past, back in 2002, may have engaged in armed resistance against the Occupation of Palestine, an act 100% lawful under international law! And he was released in the prison exchange, there are no new charges to justify his present unlawful administrative detention, that is a war crime! This issue of these blatantly unlawful Israeli administrative detention practices also needs to be taken to the criminal court in The Hague!

Sherri


----------



## Hossfly

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I did already.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All of it, unedited-not part of it. Lets see proof of what you claim above.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Post 1 is the video and I have edited no videos, and the evidence of the attacks is the videos and statements of people there, including Naser, his statement is on his sister's Facebbok page, written in Arabic, I read a Bing translation of it where he speaks about the third attack in an elevator, where he was punched in the head by Occupier Forces until he was unconscious. And then he was locked up in that room those Nazi Zionists keep him in, not allowed to see any outside doctors even!
Click to expand...

Why would he need a doctor to tell him he is starving himself to death? He doesn't need a doctor unless he has broken ribs or stomped on gonads. He's perfectly fine and closer to his 72 Virgils.


----------



## irosie91

given the account of samer that  sherri provides----he should have been 
dead long ago.    When muslims do it----.....conclusively


----------



## Connery

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I did already.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All of it, unedited-not part of it. Lets see proof of what you claim above.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Post 1 is the video and I have edited no videos, and *the evidence of the attacks is the videos* and statements of people there, including Naser, his statement is on his sister's Facebbok page, written in Arabic, I read a Bing translation of it where he speaks about the third attack in an elevator, where he was punched in the head by Occupier Forces until he was unconscious. And then he was locked up in that room those Nazi Zionists keep him in, not allowed to see any outside doctors even!
Click to expand...


No it is not, there is no evidence of a beating sherri. You are seeing things.


----------



## jillian

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Connery said:
> 
> 
> 
> Samer was not beaten sherri, he was  "was prevented from shaking hands with his family". The Israeli Prison Authority said in a written statement that Issawis family members attempted to approach him against regulations and were prevented from doing so by the Israeli security guards. Relatives then attacked Israeli security guards and were evacuated from the scene, according to the statement which confirmed some people involved were temporarily detained. The statement also said Issawi later *threw himself off his wheelchair*.
> Israeli security, Palestinians scuffle in Jerusalem court | Levant TV
> 
> I do not see any signs that he was beaten. He looks calm and comfortable in his chair.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sherri doesn't like facts, they don't fit her hate-filled agenda. She is one-sided and obsessed to the point of crazy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hate lies with attacking and kiiling Gentiles like Israel does  and with those defending that attacking and killing like you are!
Click to expand...


you're sick in the head....


----------



## PredFan

Is the terrorist douchebag dead yet?


----------



## Si modo

PredFan said:


> Is the terrorist douchebag dead yet?


He stopped his "hunger strike" for ten days.

What a "strike".  It's like smokers who have quit....hundreds of times.


----------



## irosie91

Si modo said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is the terrorist douchebag dead yet?
> 
> 
> 
> He stopped his "hunger strike" for ten days.
> 
> What a "strike".  It's like smokers who have quit....hundreds of times.
Click to expand...



 No   its something like  the  RAMADAN FAST  -----an--- on and off thing

    black and white----black on ----white off-----then reverse


----------



## Hossfly

Si modo said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is the terrorist douchebag dead yet?
> 
> 
> 
> He stopped his "hunger strike" for ten days.
> 
> What a "strike".  It's like smokers who have quit....hundreds of times.
Click to expand...

I still think he should be force fed a quart of Ben and Jerry's Rocky Road. It's the perfect laxative.


----------



## Si modo

Hossfly said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is the terrorist douchebag dead yet?
> 
> 
> 
> He stopped his "hunger strike" for ten days.
> 
> What a "strike".  It's like smokers who have quit....hundreds of times.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I still think he should be force fed a quart of Ben and Jerry's Rocky Road. It's the perfect laxative.
Click to expand...

Not a bad idea, but pulled pork sandwiches and bacon and eggs seems appropriate.

Bob Evans sausage, too.


----------



## irosie91

I prepared  roast beef  yesterday-----there is 
even some nice gravy ----left over--- with lots 
of the meat as yet uncarved.    I would be 
happy to heat up some in the nice 
gravy-----he can have a choice of  Pita 
or Rye Bread---salad?    some nice spicey 
tomato thing ---hubby does in the  
uhm....."palestinian"  style---too. ---
if sherri could arrange a pick up ---I 
will get right on it..........


----------



## skye

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> If Samer Issawi wants to take his own life who cares!
> 
> This  martyrdom obsession of  crazy Islamists Palestinians  indicates what a backward, primitive society they really are!
> 
> Thousands and thousands of people die daily all over the world, his death won't make any difference and it will only prove that blackmail doesn't work!
> 
> It's a blackmail tactic which should not be allowed to succeed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I cannot buy into your way of thinking, because it would require that I renounce Christainaity, considering that Jesus was a Martyr!
Click to expand...




Well, if you are so keen on martyrdom why don't you become a martyr yourself?

Once again it is unbelievable  you profess to be a Christian and yet are such a devout supporter of Islam, when Christians are being so horribly persecuted to the point of death in virtually every Arab country.

On the other hand if you are  a Muslim and are helping the Muslim enemy, in this case Christians as you are doing now, the Islamists would have slit your throat a long time ago.

You can not have it both ways!


----------



## irosie91

skye said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> If Samer Issawi wants to take his own life who cares!
> 
> This  martyrdom obsession of  crazy Islamists Palestinians  indicates what a backward, primitive society they really are!
> 
> Thousands and thousands of people die daily all over the world, his death won't make any difference and it will only prove that blackmail doesn't work!
> 
> It's a blackmail tactic which should not be allowed to succeed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I cannot buy into your way of thinking, because it would require that I renounce
> 
> ****** Christainaity, *******  (from irosie,  I have never before encountered
> and american christian who could not spell
> CHRISTIANITY ------my hubby was born in an
> arabic speaking land----had a very truncated schooling
> because of an illness contracted in the shariah shit hole--
> never actually studied english--just picked it up----is not a
> christian---but can spell it better than can you.---who are
> you???)
> 
> considering that Jesus was a Martyr!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> what does being a person convicted of sedition against rome
> have to do with    some jerk not eating?
> 
> 
> 
> Well, if you are so keen on martyrdom why don't you become a martyr yourself?
> 
> Once again it is unbelievable  you profess to be a Christian and yet are such a devout
> supporter of Islam, when Christians are being so horribly persecuted to the point of death in virtually every Arab country.
> 
> On the other hand if you are  a Muslim and are helping the Muslim enemy, in this case C
> christians as you are doing now, the Islamists would have slit your throat a long time ago.
> 
> You can not have it both ways!
Click to expand...



 from irosie---you certainly cannot have it both ways---I client of mine told 
       me that he is going back to IRAN SOON TO SEE TO HIS FATHER's 
       property----his father "owned"  a village there.    I noticed he was 
       wearing a large cross.    I said "you going to be wearing that'? 
       He laughed and said ---- "you kidding?   I would lose BOTH my 
                        head and my property---over there I am still OFFICIALLY 
                        MUSLIM"


----------



## jtpr312

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> jtpr312 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is excerpts of a letter dated December 26, 2012, by Samer, translated by Bing, he ends his letter thinking about the welfare of others, ashamed about all the suffering we allow to continue to exist in our world, expressing *concern about the suffering of people in Somalia and Africa and asks everyone to try to donate $5.00 to save the life of a human being*. And he wishes it was 2013 and the Occupation had ended  and there were no more hunger and thirst and wars, for all peoples!
> 
> I am always amazed at the peace only God can give great men like Samer Issawi, men great in the eyes of God for sacrificing self for others. I am always amazed by God, how in our own times of suffering he can fill us with love for others, and take away all of the hate that is a very natural human response to Injustice!
> 
> 
> "I would also like to pay tribute and proud of everyone we work together with hunger-striking prisoners in the glorious Christmas celebrations near the Christian brothers to buy trees and decorations I remember brothers you humanity starving and thirsty and naked in Somalia and most of the African continent, do not forget them because it is a shame on humanity that man die of hunger and thirst, and if everyone donated $ 5 it contributes to save the life of a human being. And I wish I could be 2013 in the end of the occupation and the suffering of all peoples to live in peace without the Suppression and occupation of hit and without hunger and thirst and wars.
> Captive Samer ' isawi 26-12-2012 ("
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/shireenessawi
> 
> Sherri
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol, this would be all the pain and sufering caused BY HIS MUSLIM BRETHREN right?  I already donate to the cause of saving human lives.  I send 2 cases of Silver Bullet Gun Oil, made with 13% pig fat, to my son's old  unit in Afhganistan so they can not only keep their weapons well lubricated, but so that they make sure the filth knows that when shot with the rounds from their weapons, they'll be meeting their false god allah with pig fat in them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And how many babies has the Zionist  named jtpr12 killed?
> 
> I am sure you are keeping a list, likely celebrating each one killed every day of your hate filled life!
> 
> Waiting for Satan to give you his rewards?
Click to expand...


Lol.  You don't kep count of the roaches you squash, or the flys you swat, they're irelevent, same with muslim vermin.


----------



## CMike

Maybe pizza for dinner tonight. Pepperoni and mushrooms are greàt on it.

Maybe we will have some more toppings.


----------



## Connery

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> If Samer Issawi wants to take his own life who cares!
> 
> This  martyrdom obsession of  crazy Islamists Palestinians  indicates what a backward, primitive society they really are!
> 
> Thousands and thousands of people die daily all over the world, his death won't make any difference and it will only prove that blackmail doesn't work!
> 
> It's a blackmail tactic which should not be allowed to succeed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I cannot buy into your way of thinking, because it would require that I renounce Christainaity, considering that Jesus was a Martyr!
Click to expand...

 Parading pictures of dead children in Palestine then gloating over the deaths of small children in the US is hardly Christian behavior. Calling people Nazis because they disagree with you is not Christian nor is asking for Satan to get behind you(for whatever your sick purposes are). You do not have to renounce Christianity you were never Christian to begin with.


----------



## irosie91

I have never before encountered a sane person who actually 
talked about   a  BEING CALLED SATAN ---as if it   
is A SUPER DUPER DOER OF EVIL IN COLLUSION WITH 
EARTHLINGS.      Sherri seems to have taken   GOETHE 
literally  

   Sherri-----Goethe was just kidding-----there is no being called 
    SATAN with horns and a red pitchfork-----when mentioned in 
    the new testament-----the speaker was alluding to a symbol 
    common among pharisee jews----it refers to the force which 
    OPPOSES   the actual welfare of individuals and ACCUSES 
    them nastily.   In fact I think that the root of the word is 
    something like  ACCUSE---so satan is  THE ACCUSER


----------



## RoccoR

_et al,_

Maybe we are looking at this all wrong.  The pictures were telling.  This is an New Palestinian "Weight Loss" Program.  And it appears have been effective.

*Palifast® - Official Site*
*www.Palifast1.com/*
Lose Weight Quickly with Palifast! Healthy, Nutritious and Proven!
This is the #1 Rated Prison Weight Loss Program, faster than Jenny Craig, more evident than the Leslie Kenton's Cura Romana program, it takes an holistic approach to weight loss - a step beyond.  Each Inmate is guided day-by-day by his own online videos and audios from beginning to end.​
Yes, this could catch-on.  Do you think he would give a testimonial, you know - a before and after.  Oh yeah, after is really after.  Maybe!

V/R
R


----------



## irosie91

I   AM   losing weight     I decided to do it -----by the same means----I eat 
very little      I do not have all that much to lose---so it is a slow process----
I never ate all that much-----it is not like I can remove 3000 calories from 
my daily intake      but I eat very little----and am losing weight----just like samer----am I a saint?


----------



## RoccoR

irosie91,

Not yet!!!   You're graded based on your level of success; incrementally promoted.  But there is an advanced program for the gifted like Samer.



irosie91 said:


> I   AM   losing weight     I decided to do it -----by the same means----I eat
> very little      I do not have all that much to lose---so it is a slow process----
> I never ate all that much-----it is not like I can remove 3000 calories from
> my daily intake      but I eat very little----and am losing weight----just like samer----am I a saint?


*(STANDARD MODEL - Successive Levels)*


Prayer Rug Attendent:  Losing 2 lbs/week
Sacred Waterboy:  Losing 10 lbs/month
Deputy Asst Cleric:  Losing 20 lbs/month
Cleric:  Losing 60 lbs/quarter
Minor Prophet:  Sustained weight loss for 180 days
Prophet:  Sustained weight loss for 270 days and include faintness, weakness, and dizziness. Thirst may also rapidly increase.
Saint:  Sustained weight loss for 360 days, Fat cells in the face and around the eyes tend to dissipate rapidly, giving the victim a sunken or hollowed appearance.  Gradually begins to speaks in tongues or Sumarian.
Angelic:  Hands, arms, feet and legs begin to cool as the circulation of blood decreases. Changes in circulation also cause the skin to become discolored in spots.  Walks on shallow water as you experience loss of bowel and bladder control; accompanied by becoming disoriented or agitated.
Martyr:  Long-dead relatives have spoken to you and you answer!  This level comes with the complementary gift certificate for the virgins (gender optional).

v/r
R


----------



## GHook93

YKohen said:


> Samer can eat or Samer can die.
> 
> It's up to him.
> 
> * According to JTA, In 2001, Issawi was sentenced to 30 years in prison for shooting at Israeli soldiers entering his village of Isawiya, in eastern Jerusalem. He spent time in five Israeli prisons, including eight months in isolation in the Hadarim prison following an altercation with prison guards.
> 
> Issawi was also reportedly detained back in October at a checkpoint near Issawiya.
> 
> I believe that Issawi is listed as Samir Tariq Ahmad Muhammad on the  Israeli Prison Services list. If Issawi is Ahmad Muhammad, he was born  in 1979 and sentenced in 2002, not 2001 as stated by JTA. In addition, he was sentenced to 26 years and not 30 as stated by JTA for attempted murder, and explosives and weapons related charges.
> *
> 
> Challah Hu Akbar: Report: Terrorist Released in Shalit Deal Arrested



What they should do is when Samer says OK, I am ready to eat, they should toss him in solitary confinement and say, nope you have a few more days on that hunger strike!


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

I feel like I am standing and watching Jesus be crucified, and around me I can feel the hate for Him in the air, and words are hurled out at Him, hate filled words. Hate and pain mixed together, seemingly immersing me. But then I see, He is not dead at all, He lives and He tells me He loves me and my life matters and all I have to do is remain steadfast and keep my eyes focused on Him. He is victorious in the end. And all I have to do is place my life in His hands and trust Him with my life every day of my life and let Him take my hand and let Him lead me forward into my life and through my life and into Eternity  with Him. And those who die as He died, know they will be with Him, too, and I will see them again one day.

And my pain turns to joy, and I am in awe and amazed at my God!  And I realize when I follow Him, wherever He takes me, there are Blessings to open my eyes and my mind and my heart to fully see and feel and behold! 

Every day of our lives, let us remember, God walks beside us, every day of our lives,  let us turn to our Lord to lead and guide us, we owe our lives and everything we are, to our Creator our Lord, we are nothing without you, our God, every day of our lives let us in joy, walk with Christ, Our precious Lord, we love and adore you, our precious Lord, we worship and praise you, Our precious Lord, we bow down on our knees, we cry out from our hearts, our innermost  hurts  and  fears, we lay them all down at your feet, and we place our lives in your hands, our precious Lord! 

That song, we sang it just the other day in Church, were you there, when they crucified our Lord, and how amazing the ways God takes us right there and shows us exactly what it was like!

Sherri


----------



## Si modo

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> I feel like I am standing and watching Jesus be crucified, and around me I can feel the hate for Him in the air, and words are hurled out at Him, hate filled words. Hate and pain mixed together, seemingly immersing me. But then I see, He is not dead at all, He lives and He tells me He loves me and my life matters and all I have to do is remain steadfast and keep my eyes focused on Him. He is victorious in the end. And all I have to do is place my life in His hands and trust Him with my life every day of my life and let Him take my hand and let Him lead me forward into my life and through my life and into Eternity  with Him. And those who die as He died, know they will be with Him, too, and I will see them again one day.
> 
> And my pain turns to joy, and I am in awe and amazed at my God!  And I realize when I follow Him, wherever He takes me, there are Blessings to open my eyes and my mind and my heart to fully see and feel and behold!
> 
> Every day of our lives, let us remember, God walks beside us, every day of our lives,  let us turn to our Lord to lead and guide us, we owe our lives and everything we are, to our Creator our Lord, we are nothing without you, our God, every day of our lives let us in joy, walk with Christ, Our precious Lord, we love and adore you, our precious Lord, we worship and praise you, Our precious Lord, we bow down on our knees, we cry out from our hearts, our innermost  hurts  and  fears, we lay them all down at your feet, and we place our lives in your hands, our precious Lord!
> 
> That song, we sang it just the other day in Church, were you there, when they crucified our Lord, and how amazing the ways God takes us right there and shows us exactly what it was like!
> 
> Sherri


Ever heard of harakiri?  It's stops pain, within a few minutes.


----------



## Wolfsister77

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> I feel like I am standing and watching Jesus be crucified, and around me I can feel the hate for Him in the air, and words are hurled out at Him, hate filled words. Hate and pain mixed together, seemingly immersing me. But then I see, He is not dead at all, He lives and He tells me He loves me and my life matters and all I have to do is remain steadfast and keep my eyes focused on Him. He is victorious in the end. And all I have to do is place my life in His hands and trust Him with my life every day of my life and let Him take my hand and let Him lead me forward into my life and through my life and into Eternity  with Him. And those who die as He died, know they will be with Him, too, and I will see them again one day.
> 
> And my pain turns to joy, and I am in awe and amazed at my God!  And I realize when I follow Him, wherever He takes me, there are Blessings to open my eyes and my mind and my heart to fully see and feel and behold!
> 
> Every day of our lives, let us remember, God walks beside us, every day of our lives,  let us turn to our Lord to lead and guide us, we owe our lives and everything we are, to our Creator our Lord, we are nothing without you, our God, every day of our lives let us in joy, walk with Christ, Our precious Lord, we love and adore you, our precious Lord, we worship and praise you, Our precious Lord, we bow down on our knees, we cry out from our hearts, our innermost  hurts  and  fears, we lay them all down at your feet, and we place our lives in your hands, our precious Lord!
> 
> That song, we sang it just the other day in Church, were you there, when they crucified our Lord, and how amazing the ways God takes us right there and shows us exactly what it was like!
> 
> Sherri



You really need to get out more. Some antidepressants wouldn't hurt either.


----------



## AnjelicaT

Connery said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> If Samer Issawi wants to take his own life who cares!
> 
> This  martyrdom obsession of  crazy Islamists Palestinians  indicates what a backward, primitive society they really are!
> 
> Thousands and thousands of people die daily all over the world, his death won't make any difference and it will only prove that blackmail doesn't work!
> 
> It's a blackmail tactic which should not be allowed to succeed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I cannot buy into your way of thinking, because it would require that I renounce Christainaity, considering that Jesus was a Martyr!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Parading pictures of dead children in Palestine then gloating over the deaths of small children in the US is hardly Christian behavior. Calling people Nazis because they disagree with you is not Christian nor is asking for Satan to get behind you(for whatever your sick purposes are). You do not have to renounce Christianity you were never Christian to begin with.
Click to expand...


Exactly


----------



## Roudy

Connery said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> If Samer Issawi wants to take his own life who cares!
> 
> This  martyrdom obsession of  crazy Islamists Palestinians  indicates what a backward, primitive society they really are!
> 
> Thousands and thousands of people die daily all over the world, his death won't make any difference and it will only prove that blackmail doesn't work!
> 
> It's a blackmail tactic which should not be allowed to succeed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I cannot buy into your way of thinking, because it would require that I renounce Christainaity, considering that Jesus was a Martyr!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Parading pictures of dead children in Palestine then gloating over the deaths of small children in the US is hardly Christian behavior. Calling people Nazis because they disagree with you is not Christian nor is asking for Satan to get behind you(for whatever your sick purposes are). You do not have to renounce Christianity you were never Christian to begin with.
Click to expand...

Has any poster ever taken such a beating by a multitude of other posters as Sherri nincompoop just did in this thread?  I think she may have just established a record. I also think this is pattern of public humiliation is habitual with her throughout her sad life, and possibly how she ended up becoming such a mentally ill venomous individual.


----------



## Roudy

Hossfly said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is the terrorist douchebag dead yet?
> 
> 
> 
> He stopped his "hunger strike" for ten days.
> 
> What a "strike".  It's like smokers who have quit....hundreds of times.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I still think he should be force fed a quart of Ben and Jerry's Rocky Road. It's the perfect laxative.
Click to expand...

For best results use Indian Chicken Masala, done spicy. His anus will see a Jihad like never before.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Roudy said:


> Connery said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I cannot buy into your way of thinking, because it would require that I renounce Christainaity, considering that Jesus was a Martyr!
> 
> 
> 
> Parading pictures of dead children in Palestine then gloating over the deaths of small children in the US is hardly Christian behavior. Calling people Nazis because they disagree with you is not Christian nor is asking for Satan to get behind you(for whatever your sick purposes are). You do not have to renounce Christianity you were never Christian to begin with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Has any poster ever taken such a beating by a multitude of other posters as Sherri nincompoop just did in this thread?  I think she may have just established a record. I also think this is pattern of public humiliation is habitual with her throughout her sad life, and possibly how she ended up becoming such a mentally ill venomous individual.
Click to expand...


Roudy,

That is exactly what the Jews thought as they were crucifying Jesus Christ almost 2000 years ago, but look at today, Christianity lives and Jesus lives!

And Blessings come to us in the most amazing and unexpected forms, always making sacrifices worth it!

And Zionists like Roudy are deaf and dumb and blind to all of it!

How Precious is that blood of Jesus!

Now, I  am going to go share all of this with my Sunday school class!

One more time, I am so thankful to you for your hate, such a gift it is to me, it opens the doorway to a world filled with Blessings!

Sherri


----------



## MHunterB

Thanks for the post proving that you don't care anything for this world and anyone in it who's not either a member of your exclusive little 'once saved, always saved' heretical club, or a possible prospect for proselytization. 

Every time you state "the Jews crucified Jesus", you are pimping one of the biggest lies ever told.  And no matter how carefully taught the children are - there is still hope for them to open their eyes and to think for themselves.

If a person reads the section in Leviticus on 'sacrifices' - it becomes obvious the scope never included sins against other people.  And no amount of animal blood was EVER believed by the Jews to 'atone' for such sins - that is also spelled out in Leviticus (what the 'sacrifice' was for, was a 'public' reconciliation with the community, a demonstration of the healing.  Like in  modern times, when you're in contempt of Court, you have to pay the fine and then everything's fine again).

Jews NEVER believed the animal blood was necessary for atonement:  it's obvious when you read about the flour and oil SUBSTITUTION options right there in the code.  It's just not possible to substitute for the ESSENTIAL component,

A further witness to the truth here is the Prophet who declares"We shall render bulls with our lips", thus focusing on the SUBSTITUTION option already available and freeing Judaism from a physical Temple forever.

Speaking of 'longevity' - Look at today, indeed.  Judaism, after 3500 years, is still living.  (I believe the Hindu faith is of a similar age - and has many times the adherents).   

Not to mention that the putrid sherrithing is NOT a supernaturally-equipped reader of hearts or minds, and is exactly blind and deaf to whatever others feel and think.  No matter how much any of us posts, the vile sherrithing refuses to address whatever argument we may make - now THAT is 'ignoring'!

Wouldn't it be so very ironic if the sherrithing has it wrong, and all the posters she constantly excoriates and slanders and scornfully presumes to condemn, turn out to be the ones in that world filled with blessings from YHVH?   How does anyone presume to know that the sherrithing isn't here to be a 'trial' (I can't imagine it being a 'temptation'!) to others?

Pooooooor l'il sherrithing!  It's reduced to giving me negs for ZERO points and spitting silliness at me : ))

Pooooooor l'il KrazyKlanKlukkker:  it claims "it's all about Jeeee-zuzz" as it grandstands and tries to make it al about itself.   

(NB:  Beloved Christian friends, please do not take offense at the seeming mockery of your Savior in the words above.  Since the quote is from the sherrithing I'm mocking IT and no other being.  And know I fully believe that your Creator and mine *will* judge me on such words as those)

Even though it is an ignorant and hateful creature, I believe the sherrithing might still be saved despite its huge flaws.  And I'll continue to pray that its eyes may be opened and it recognize that 'Zionists' are people not so different from others and fully as human.


----------



## MHunterB

OH, and more on point:  Sometimes we make choices which are disastrous for us or our families - like choosing to engage in acts of terrorism.

When this man decided to go on a hunger strike, he decided to allow himself to die.   I can't see any reason to let a terrorist hold someone's life hostage, even if that life is his very own.  BUT - it's been his choice ALL ALONG, so why should anyone stop him now?


----------



## Wolfsister77

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Connery said:
> 
> 
> 
> Parading pictures of dead children in Palestine then gloating over the deaths of small children in the US is hardly Christian behavior. Calling people Nazis because they disagree with you is not Christian nor is asking for Satan to get behind you(for whatever your sick purposes are). You do not have to renounce Christianity you were never Christian to begin with.
> 
> 
> 
> Has any poster ever taken such a beating by a multitude of other posters as Sherri nincompoop just did in this thread?  I think she may have just established a record. I also think this is pattern of public humiliation is habitual with her throughout her sad life, and possibly how she ended up becoming such a mentally ill venomous individual.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Roudy,
> 
> That is exactly what the Jews thought as they were crucifying Jesus Christ almost 2000 years ago, but look at today, Christianity lives and Jesus lives!
> 
> And Blessings come to us in the most amazing and unexpected forms, always making sacrifices worth it!
> 
> And Zionists like Roudy are deaf and dumb and blind to all of it!
> 
> How Precious is that blood of Jesus!
> 
> Now, I  am going to go share all of this with my Sunday school class!
> 
> One more time, I am so thankful to you for your hate, such a gift it is to me, it opens the doorway to a world filled with Blessings!
> 
> Sherri
Click to expand...


Are you comparing what you are dealing with here to what Jesus Christ went through?


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Wolfsister77 said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Has any poster ever taken such a beating by a multitude of other posters as Sherri nincompoop just did in this thread?  I think she may have just established a record. I also think this is pattern of public humiliation is habitual with her throughout her sad life, and possibly how she ended up becoming such a mentally ill venomous individual.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy,
> 
> That is exactly what the Jews thought as they were crucifying Jesus Christ almost 2000 years ago, but look at today, Christianity lives and Jesus lives!
> 
> And Blessings come to us in the most amazing and unexpected forms, always making sacrifices worth it!
> 
> And Zionists like Roudy are deaf and dumb and blind to all of it!
> 
> How Precious is that blood of Jesus!
> 
> Now, I  am going to go share all of this with my Sunday school class!
> 
> One more time, I am so thankful to you for your hate, such a gift it is to me, it opens the doorway to a world filled with Blessings!
> 
> Sherri
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you comparing what you are dealing with here to what Jesus Christ went through?
Click to expand...


I cannot give any person eyes to see truth with, only Jesus can do that!

I will pray for you!


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

MHunterB said:


> Thanks for the post proving that you don't care anything for this world and anyone in it who's not either a member of your exclusive little 'once saved, always saved' heretical club, or a possible prospect for proselytization.
> 
> Every time you state "the Jews crucified Jesus", you are pimping one of the biggest lies ever told.  And no matter how carefully taught the children are - there is still hope for them to open their eyes and to think for themselves.
> 
> If a person reads the section in Leviticus on 'sacrifices' - it becomes obvious the scope never included sins against other people.  And no amount of animal blood was EVER believed by the Jews to 'atone' for such sins - that is also spelled out in Leviticus (what the 'sacrifice' was for, was a 'public' reconciliation with the community, a demonstration of the healing.  Like in  modern times, when you're in contempt of Court, you have to pay the fine and then everything's fine again).
> 
> Jews NEVER believed the animal blood was necessary for atonement:  it's obvious when you read about the flour and oil SUBSTITUTION options right there in the code.  It's just not possible to substitute for the ESSENTIAL component,
> 
> A further witness to the truth here is the Prophet who declares"We shall render bulls with our lips", thus focusing on the SUBSTITUTION option already available and freeing Judaism from a physical Temple forever.
> 
> Speaking of 'longevity' - Look at today, indeed.  Judaism, after 3500 years, is still living.  (I believe the Hindu faith is of a similar age - and has many times the adherents).
> 
> Not to mention that the putrid sherrithing is NOT a supernaturally-equipped reader of hearts or minds, and is exactly blind and deaf to whatever others feel and think.  No matter how much any of us posts, the vile sherrithing refuses to address whatever argument we may make - now THAT is 'ignoring'!
> 
> Wouldn't it be so very ironic if the sherrithing has it wrong, and all the posters she constantly excoriates and slanders and scornfully presumes to condemn, turn out to be the ones in that world filled with blessings from YHVH?   How does anyone presume to know that the sherrithing isn't here to be a 'trial' (I can't imagine it being a 'temptation'!) to others?
> 
> Pooooooor l'il sherrithing!  It's reduced to giving me negs for ZERO points and spitting silliness at me : ))
> 
> Pooooooor l'il KrazyKlanKlukkker:  it claims "it's all about Jeeee-zuzz" as it grandstands and tries to make it al about itself.
> 
> (NB:  Beloved Christian friends, please do not take offense at the seeming mockery of your Savior in the words above.  Since the quote is from the sherrithing I'm mocking IT and no other being.  And know I fully believe that your Creator and mine *will* judge me on such words as those)
> 
> Even though it is an ignorant and hateful creature, I believe the sherrithing might still be saved despite its huge flaws.  And I'll continue to pray that its eyes may be opened and it recognize that 'Zionists' are people not so different from others and fully as human.



To the Zionist Poster above,

Jews killed Jesus, that is true, and you cannot keep me from speaking this truth.

And Jews today are killing children in Palestine, you cannot keep me from speaking about those truths, either. 

The rest of your post is how you deal with these uncomfortable truths and others, you cannot face them, so you hatefully attack the one speaking these truths, me. My response, I thank you for your hate, I am blessed through your hate of me, and being hated itself confirms words spoke by Jesus, that we who believe in Him will be hated because of our beliefs. 

Here, we have words of the Apostle Paul, a Jewish Christian, an early Messianic Jew, who before He accepted Jesus as his Lord and Savior, he was a Jewish Pharisee named Saul. I am a believer in Jesus, who believes the words the Apostle Paul wrote in The Book of Thessalonians, words addressed to new believers in Jesus in Thessalonia,  approaching 2000 years ago.

1 Thessalonians 2:13-16

"And we also thank God continually because, when you received the word of God, which you heard from us, you accepted it not as the word of men, but as it actually is, the word of God, which is at work in you who believe. For you, brothers, became imitators of God's churches in Judea, which are in Christ Jesus. You suffered from your own countrymen the same things those churches suffered from the Jews, who killed the Lord Jesus and the prophets and also drove us out. They displease God and are hostile to all men in their effort to keep us from speaking to the Gentiles so that they may be saved. In this way they always heap up their sins to the limit. The wrath of God has come upon them at last."

Sherri


----------



## irosie91

the nazi pigs are still using that time worn   deicide myth   for the PLEASURE of murdering jews   ------adolf abu ali---whore magda,  slug eva,   sow sherri 

for those interested in REAL history    Jesus was a pharisee jew who resisted the stink and filth of the sherri creed and 
those of her ilk TORTURED HIM TO DEATH for doing so. 
Anyone who knows a modicum of real history and actually 
READs   the New Testament would know that.   I was brought 
up completely secular----never even attended   "hebrew school"   which is few hour a week thing MOST jewish kids in the  USA  do.   I did attend a few sessions of christian SUNDAY SCHOOL.   because I grew up with christian kids.  ---but I was 
an avid reader as a kid and since there were bibles around---I read them         I read  "LOLITA"  too----because it was around.

It is clear to me that   Sherri never read much at all     Her claim    "THE JEWS KILLED JESUS"   is,  in fact-----"the new 
testament is a pile of shit lies"   <<<  not a unique idea---
I heard the same thing in a mosque when I was but 20 years 
old


----------



## Wolfsister77

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy,
> 
> That is exactly what the Jews thought as they were crucifying Jesus Christ almost 2000 years ago, but look at today, Christianity lives and Jesus lives!
> 
> And Blessings come to us in the most amazing and unexpected forms, always making sacrifices worth it!
> 
> And Zionists like Roudy are deaf and dumb and blind to all of it!
> 
> How Precious is that blood of Jesus!
> 
> Now, I  am going to go share all of this with my Sunday school class!
> 
> One more time, I am so thankful to you for your hate, such a gift it is to me, it opens the doorway to a world filled with Blessings!
> 
> Sherri
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you comparing what you are dealing with here to what Jesus Christ went through?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I cannot give any person eyes to see truth with, only Jesus can do that!
> 
> I will pray for you!
Click to expand...


I don't need your prayers lady, save them for yourself.


----------



## Si modo

This sherri poster is plain batshit crazy.


----------



## CMike

Yanno I think chile sounds good for dinner.


----------



## Si modo

CMike said:


> Yanno I think chile sounds good for dinner.


Just had some....great with football.


----------



## irosie91

Sherri   knows that her "god"   Pontius Pilate-----crucified  
tens of thousands of jews------but she imagines that the one 
"jesus"   Yehoshua ben yosef ----is somehow one of her own 
fellow nazi pigs.      It is almost funny if it were not so tragic that the disgusting bitch dances on tens of thousands of similar  victims whilst   WORSHIPPING ONLY ONE----because she actually believe that ---the one----would so much as look 
her in her whorish disgusting face without spitting


----------



## irosie91

I should add----that the romans  ---also crucified  MORE  non jews than jews.     I do not want to leave them out      Unlike 
sherri----I do believe that the   HUNDREDS OF THOUSANDS  they   crucified,  fed to lions and otherwise tortured to death---
had     BLOOD JUST AS PRECIOUS AS THE BLOOD OF YEHOSHUA BEN YOSEF--------but you cannot convince a nazi whore


----------



## MHunterB

Awwww, the poor wee sherrithing is fantasizing that I'm trying to keep it from spewing its filthy lies about the Jewish People.....   

I don't like it enough to try to make a great effort to prevent it from condemning itself before its Creator and mine by no longer repeating the Big Lie of 'Jewish communal guilt' ......  the sherrithing *ENJOYS* spouting that as an excuse for its hatred.

Far be it from me to seek to dissuade the wee bit o' rancid maggot-infested garbage from one of its few earthly pleasures, vomiting its hatred upon whoever isn't one of its own 'pacifist humanitarian' ilk!


----------



## irosie91

MHunterB said:


> Awwww, the poor wee sherrithing is fantasizing that I'm trying to keep it from spewing its filthy lies about the Jewish People.....
> 
> I don't like it enough to try to make a great effort to prevent it from condemning itself before its Creator and mine by no longer repeating the Big Lie of 'Jewish communal guilt' ......  the sherrithing *ENJOYS* spouting that as an excuse for its hatred.
> 
> Far be it from me to seek to dissuade the wee bit o' rancid maggot-infested garbage from one of its few earthly pleasures, vomiting its hatred upon whoever isn't one of its own 'pacifist humanitarian' ilk!




I am not sure that   the  sherri-shit thing actually buys into the deicide 
myth  thing that galvanized   generations of sluts to lick the asses of 
POGROM HEROES-----I think that she has adopted it as a useful libel 
in support of the JIHADIST CALIPHATE AMBITION----basically she is 
an ass licker of ----adolf abu ali-----simple person -----daughter of 
filth


----------



## AnjelicaT

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Connery said:
> 
> 
> 
> Parading pictures of dead children in Palestine then gloating over the deaths of small children in the US is hardly Christian behavior. Calling people Nazis because they disagree with you is not Christian nor is asking for Satan to get behind you(for whatever your sick purposes are). You do not have to renounce Christianity you were never Christian to begin with.
> 
> 
> 
> Has any poster ever taken such a beating by a multitude of other posters as Sherri nincompoop just did in this thread?  I think she may have just established a record. I also think this is pattern of public humiliation is habitual with her throughout her sad life, and possibly how she ended up becoming such a mentally ill venomous individual.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Roudy,
> 
> That is exactly what the Jews thought as they were crucifying Jesus Christ almost 2000 years ago, but look at today, Christianity lives and Jesus lives!
> 
> And Blessings come to us in the most amazing and unexpected forms, always making sacrifices worth it!
> 
> And Zionists like Roudy are deaf and dumb and blind to all of it!
> 
> How Precious is that blood of Jesus!
> 
> Now, I  am going to go share all of this with my Sunday school class!
> 
> One more time, I am so thankful to you for your hate, such a gift it is to me, it opens the doorway to a world filled with Blessings!
> 
> Sherri
Click to expand...



'The Jews' didn't think anything of the sort 'when they were crucifying Jesus' because they did not crucify Jesus, you sad ignorant rancid anti Semitic  terrorist supporting fruitcake.


----------



## Si modo

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Roudy,
> 
> That is exactly what the Jews thought as they were crucifying Jesus Christ ....


Ever hear of Rome, the Romans, or even the Roman Empire?




What a loony toon you are.


----------



## AnjelicaT

Si modo said:


> This sherri poster is plain batshit crazy.




Nail on the head


----------



## Si modo

AnjelicaT said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> This sherri poster is plain batshit crazy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nail on the head
Click to expand...

  I'm a concise sorta person.


----------



## AnjelicaT

Si modo said:


> AnjelicaT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> This sherri poster is plain batshit crazy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nail on the head
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm a concise sorta person.
Click to expand...


So you are 
And it's like a breath of fresh air.


----------



## Si modo

AnjelicaT said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AnjelicaT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nail on the head
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a concise sorta person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you are
> And it's like a breath of fresh air.
Click to expand...

Are those Westie pups in your avatar?


----------



## AnjelicaT

Si modo said:


> AnjelicaT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a concise sorta person.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you are
> And it's like a breath of fresh air.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are those Westie pups in your avatar?
Click to expand...


Hi Si modo, No, they are my little Maltesers.  But funny you should say that, because I had the most adorable Westie, her name was Poppy, but she passed away a couple of years ago.  Gone but never forgotten  how about yours?


----------



## Si modo

AnjelicaT said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AnjelicaT said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you are
> And it's like a breath of fresh air.
> 
> 
> 
> Are those Westie pups in your avatar?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hi Si modo, No, they are my little Maltesers.  But funny you should say that, because I had the most adorable Westie, her name was Poppy, but she passed away a couple of years ago.  Gone but never forgotten  how about yours?
Click to expand...

I currently have a Westie...Watson is his name.  He's an old man.    I have a few dogs waiting for me at the Rainbow Bridge, too.

*sniff*


----------



## AnjelicaT

Si modo said:


> AnjelicaT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are those Westie pups in your avatar?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Si modo, No, they are my little Maltesers.  But funny you should say that, because I had the most adorable Westie, her name was Poppy, but she passed away a couple of years ago.  Gone but never forgotten  how about yours?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I currently have a Westie...Watson is his name.  He's an old man.    I have a few dogs waiting for me at the Rainbow Bridge, too.
> 
> *sniff*
Click to expand...


Oh, I adore Westies, Si modo, they truly are a breed unto themselves.  After Poppy died I knew I couldn't have another Westie, at least not for a very very long time if ever  I also have quite a few dogs waiting for me at the rainbow bridge (lovely way of saying it), most recently my Bichon, Archie.  He passed away 10 months ago.  I won't even go into the family dogs I had growing up   dogs, can't live without them.


----------



## Hossfly

AnjelicaT said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AnjelicaT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Si modo, No, they are my little Maltesers.  But funny you should say that, because I had the most adorable Westie, her name was Poppy, but she passed away a couple of years ago.  Gone but never forgotten  how about yours?
> 
> 
> 
> I currently have a Westie...Watson is his name.  He's an old man.    I have a few dogs waiting for me at the Rainbow Bridge, too.
> 
> *sniff*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, I adore Westies, Si modo, they truly are a breed unto themselves.  After Poppy died I knew I couldn't have another Westie, at least not for a very very long time if ever  I also have quite a few dogs waiting for me at the rainbow bridge (lovely way of saying it), most recently my Bichon, Archie.  He passed away 10 months ago.  I won't even go into the family dogs I had growing up   dogs, can't live without them.
Click to expand...

I have one dog. He's an old codger, around 57 years old. Before I cut off his tail and painted him yellow he was an alligator. Loyal and protective, Ol' Fang.


----------



## Roudy

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Connery said:
> 
> 
> 
> Parading pictures of dead children in Palestine then gloating over the deaths of small children in the US is hardly Christian behavior. Calling people Nazis because they disagree with you is not Christian nor is asking for Satan to get behind you(for whatever your sick purposes are). You do not have to renounce Christianity you were never Christian to begin with.
> 
> 
> 
> Has any poster ever taken such a beating by a multitude of other posters as Sherri nincompoop just did in this thread?  I think she may have just established a record. I also think this is pattern of public humiliation is habitual with her throughout her sad life, and possibly how she ended up becoming such a mentally ill venomous individual.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Roudy,
> 
> That is exactly what the Jews thought as they were crucifying Jesus Christ almost 2000 years ago, but look at today, Christianity lives and Jesus lives!
> 
> And Blessings come to us in the most amazing and unexpected forms, always making sacrifices worth it!
> 
> And Zionists like Roudy are deaf and dumb and blind to all of it!
> 
> How Precious is that blood of Jesus!
> 
> Now, I  am going to go share all of this with my Sunday school class!
> 
> One more time, I am so thankful to you for your hate, such a gift it is to me, it opens the doorway to a world filled with Blessings!
> 
> Sherri
Click to expand...

Hey Sherri stick it up your you know what aka Mohammad. Stop parading and using and abusing other people's Christian religion as if you know what you're talking about. You are a scumbag Islamoterrorist worshiper.  The fact that you keep bringing up Christianty or Jesus to vent your hate will not save you from public humiliation.  You continue to insult and disappoint other Christians, as we can clearly see.

However, if you do believe in Jesus I recommend you start getting on your knees and praying 24/7 that he save you from going astray from his word, and the from the ugly, hateful, disgusting, lying create you have become.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

AnjelicaT said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Has any poster ever taken such a beating by a multitude of other posters as Sherri nincompoop just did in this thread?  I think she may have just established a record. I also think this is pattern of public humiliation is habitual with her throughout her sad life, and possibly how she ended up becoming such a mentally ill venomous individual.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy,
> 
> That is exactly what the Jews thought as they were crucifying Jesus Christ almost 2000 years ago, but look at today, Christianity lives and Jesus lives!
> 
> And Blessings come to us in the most amazing and unexpected forms, always making sacrifices worth it!
> 
> And Zionists like Roudy are deaf and dumb and blind to all of it!
> 
> How Precious is that blood of Jesus!
> 
> Now, I  am going to go share all of this with my Sunday school class!
> 
> One more time, I am so thankful to you for your hate, such a gift it is to me, it opens the doorway to a world filled with Blessings!
> 
> Sherri
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 'The Jews' didn't think anything of the sort 'when they were crucifying Jesus' because they did not crucify Jesus, you sad ignorant rancid anti Semitic  terrorist supporting fruitcake.
Click to expand...


Christ rejecter,

You know nothing about that Christ you reject, the one the Bible tells all of us very clearly the Jews crucified. 

I will say a Prayer right now for you, that your eyes are opened to the truth about Jesus!

But your hate is a real problem, you got to let it go or I am afraid you will be forever lost.

Sherri


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

What I shared with my Sunday school class this morning was how a political prisoner on  a 150 day hunger strike wrote a letter, not feeling sorry for himself, but expressing how he was filled with shame about people in Somalia and Africa dying from lack of thirst and hunger and asked everyone to give $5 to save a human life. God calls us to engage in acts of self sacrifice like hunger strikes and he takes away our hate and fills us with love for others. I am still trying to find a human life to save and am carrying around a $5 bill in my purse waiting for an opportunity to help save a life with it. It is not as easy as it first seems, I could not just put it in the alter at my church, for example. Imagine if everyone did this, we could all be contributing to making the world a better place.

Sherri


----------



## Wolfsister77

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> AnjelicaT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy,
> 
> That is exactly what the Jews thought as they were crucifying Jesus Christ almost 2000 years ago, but look at today, Christianity lives and Jesus lives!
> 
> And Blessings come to us in the most amazing and unexpected forms, always making sacrifices worth it!
> 
> And Zionists like Roudy are deaf and dumb and blind to all of it!
> 
> How Precious is that blood of Jesus!
> 
> Now, I  am going to go share all of this with my Sunday school class!
> 
> One more time, I am so thankful to you for your hate, such a gift it is to me, it opens the doorway to a world filled with Blessings!
> 
> Sherri
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'The Jews' didn't think anything of the sort 'when they were crucifying Jesus' because they did not crucify Jesus, you sad ignorant rancid anti Semitic  terrorist supporting fruitcake.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Christ rejecter,
> 
> You know nothing about that Christ you reject, the one the Bible tells all of us very clearly the Jews crucified.
> 
> I will say a Prayer right now for you, that your eyes are opened to the truth about Jesus!
> 
> But your hate is a real problem, you got to let it go or I am afraid you will be forever lost.
> 
> Sherri
Click to expand...


I agree with you about hate so why don't you let your hate go Sherri?


----------



## Connery

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> I am still trying to find a human life to save and am carrying around a $5 bill in my purse waiting for an opportunity to help save a life with it.
> 
> Sherri



You are a skinflint on top of being full of nonsense. 

You can help a hungry soul in your community by taking that 5 bucks and buying the same baloney you serve on this forum and donate it to a food pantry.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Wolfsister77 said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AnjelicaT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 'The Jews' didn't think anything of the sort 'when they were crucifying Jesus' because they did not crucify Jesus, you sad ignorant rancid anti Semitic  terrorist supporting fruitcake.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christ rejecter,
> 
> You know nothing about that Christ you reject, the one the Bible tells all of us very clearly the Jews crucified.
> 
> I will say a Prayer right now for you, that your eyes are opened to the truth about Jesus!
> 
> But your hate is a real problem, you got to let it go or I am afraid you will be forever lost.
> 
> Sherri
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree with you about hate so why don't you let your hate go Sherri?
Click to expand...


It is the teachings of Jesus to hate the sin (evil that includes such things as occupations and ethnic cleansing and hate and killing) and love the sinner. Hate has its place. I think about Jesus telling his followers the prince of the world was soon coming for Him, referring to Satan in the Jewish leaders and Judas who were about to come and arrest Him. But then He allowed Himself to be carried away and crucified, and John 3 :16 says For God so loved the world that He gave His only begotten Son that whosoever believeth in Him should not perish but have everlasting life. Evil is there in that story and Love is there but there is a choice to make, as well. Sherri


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Connery said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am still trying to find a human life to save and am carrying around a $5 bill in my purse waiting for an opportunity to help save a life with it.
> 
> Sherri
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are a skinflint on top of being full of nonsense.
> 
> You can help a hungry soul in your community by taking that 5 bucks and buying the same baloney you serve on this forum and donate it to a food pantry.
Click to expand...


I am waiting for Jesus to lead me exactly to the place that $5 is destined to go.


----------



## irosie91

Oh gee---the week begins with a nazi whining with maudlin idiocy----she reminds me of 
descriptions of  Mengele who gave candy to little children before he began performing 
live autopsies


----------



## Si modo

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Connery said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am still trying to find a human life to save and am carrying around a $5 bill in my purse waiting for an opportunity to help save a life with it.
> 
> Sherri
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are a skinflint on top of being full of nonsense.
> 
> You can help a hungry soul in your community by taking that 5 bucks and buying the same baloney you serve on this forum and donate it to a food pantry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am waiting for Jesus to lead me exactly to the place that $5 is destined to go.
Click to expand...

Do for yourself and buy a ticket to get to "Palestine".  Bon voyage.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

irosie91 said:


> Oh gee---the week begins with a nazi whining with maudlin idiocy----she reminds me of
> descriptions of  Mengele who gave candy to little children before he began performing
> live autopsies



Now, here is an illustration of Hate.


----------



## Si modo

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh gee---the week begins with a nazi whining with maudlin idiocy----she reminds me of
> descriptions of  Mengele who gave candy to little children before he began performing
> live autopsies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, here is an illustration of Hate.
Click to expand...

Yup. You Nazis set the standard.  Many of them thought of themselves as good Christians, as you do.

I just have to laugh.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Si modo said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh gee---the week begins with a nazi whining with maudlin idiocy----she reminds me of
> descriptions of  Mengele who gave candy to little children before he began performing
> live autopsies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, here is an illustration of Hate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yup. You Nazis set the standard.  Many of them thought of themselves as good Christians, as you do.
> 
> I just have to laugh.
Click to expand...


lmao as I watch the supporters of today's Nazi Regime, Israel,  call others Nazis! I was not even alive when Hitler lived and am not a supporter of the present days Nazis, the Zionists of Israel, either!


----------



## Si modo

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now, here is an illustration of Hate.
> 
> 
> 
> Yup. You Nazis set the standard.  Many of them thought of themselves as good Christians, as you do.
> 
> I just have to laugh.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lmao as I watch the supporters of today's Nazi Regime, Israel,  call others Nazis! I was not even alive when Hitler lived and am not a supporter of the present days Nazis, the Zionists of Israel, either!
Click to expand...

Who fucking cares when you were alive or not?  You're a batshit crazy Nazi.


----------



## irosie91

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now, here is an illustration of Hate.
> 
> 
> 
> Yup. You Nazis set the standard.  Many of them thought of themselves as good Christians, as you do.
> 
> I just have to laugh.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lmao as I watch the supporters of today's Nazi Regime, Israel,  call others Nazis! I was not even alive when Hitler lived and am not a supporter of the present days Nazis, the Zionists of Israel, either!
Click to expand...



sherri---you and your fellow  present day nazis are as much alive as was your 
famous leader in the world war II era      If you wish to cover up your nazism---
you should stop parroting nazi propaganda-----especially that line  
   "It was not me---it was (is)  THE JEWS"          that one was used a bit too much 
                    by those who escaped the nuremburg trials and wrote the 
                    present day islamo nazi propaganda -----like  ARIBERT HEIM 


  some of us are familiar with the propaganda ----and even with 
  some of the people who learn it by rote.     Long ago---when 
  I first heard  muslims from india and pakistan parroting the 
  stuff------muslims from Iran did not.......yet.    Lots  of 
  people in the USA who called themselves good christians---did.
  But most of them that I encountered were a bit more clever 
  about it and knew when and where to parrot----and how to hide 
  their filth a bit better than do you.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Si modo said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yup. You Nazis set the standard.  Many of them thought of themselves as good Christians, as you do.
> 
> I just have to laugh.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lmao as I watch the supporters of today's Nazi Regime, Israel,  call others Nazis! I was not even alive when Hitler lived and am not a supporter of the present days Nazis, the Zionists of Israel, either!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who fucking cares when you were alive or not?  You're a batshit crazy Nazi.
Click to expand...


lol at the baseless name calling of the ignorant hate filled Nazi Zioist Israel supporters!


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

irosie91 said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yup. You Nazis set the standard.  Many of them thought of themselves as good Christians, as you do.
> 
> I just have to laugh.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lmao as I watch the supporters of today's Nazi Regime, Israel,  call others Nazis! I was not even alive when Hitler lived and am not a supporter of the present days Nazis, the Zionists of Israel, either!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> sherri---you and your fellow  present day nazis are as much alive as was your
> famous leader in the world war II era      If you wish to cover up your nazism---
> you should stop parroting nazi propaganda-----especially that line
> "It was not me---it was (is)  THE JEWS"          that one was used a bit too much
> by those who escaped the nuremburg trials and wrote the
> present day islamo nazi propaganda -----like  ARIBERT HEIM
> 
> 
> some of us are familiar with the propaganda ----and even with
> some of the people who learn it by rote.     Long ago---when
> I first heard  muslims from india and pakistan parroting the
> stuff------muslims from Iran did not.......yet.    Lots  of
> people in the USA who called themselves good christians---did.
> But most of them that I encountered were a bit more clever
> about it and knew when and where to parrot----and how to hide
> their filth a bit better than do you.
Click to expand...

Stop lying, Israel is the present days Nazi baby killers, following in the footsteps of Hitlers Nazi baby killers! Jews do not get a free pass to murder babies and have murdered over 1500 babies in Palestine since 2000. And me, I have murdered no babies anywhere.


----------



## Si modo

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> lmao as I watch the supporters of today's Nazi Regime, Israel,  call others Nazis! I was not even alive when Hitler lived and am not a supporter of the present days Nazis, the Zionists of Israel, either!
> 
> 
> 
> Who fucking cares when you were alive or not?  You're a batshit crazy Nazi.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lol at the baseless name calling of the ignorant hate filled Nazi Zioist Israel supporters!
Click to expand...

Baseless?  Just look at your posts, whacko.

Oh, that's right....the certifiable have no insight into their insanity.

Now, sack up, buy a ticket to the Mid East, and go help the hopeless bastards.  Jesus is telling you to do that.


----------



## Connery

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Connery said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am still trying to find a human life to save and am carrying around a $5 bill in my purse waiting for an opportunity to help save a life with it.
> 
> Sherri
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are a skinflint on top of being full of nonsense.
> 
> You can help a hungry soul in your community by taking that 5 bucks and buying the same baloney you serve on this forum and donate it to a food pantry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am waiting for Jesus to lead me exactly to the place that $5 is destined to go.
Click to expand...


If you truly believed in Jesus he would have lead you to a psychiatrist's couch by now and removed the stain of hate from your soul; if you ever had one to begin with.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Si modo said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who fucking cares when you were alive or not?  You're a batshit crazy Nazi.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol at the baseless name calling of the ignorant hate filled Nazi Zioist Israel supporters!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Baseless?  Just look at your posts, whacko.
> 
> Oh, that's right....the certifiable have no insight into their insanity.
> 
> Now, sack up, buy a ticket to the Mid East, and go help the hopeless bastards.  Jesus is telling you to do that.
Click to expand...


Confronting human rights abuses of a nation does not make one a Nazi or crazy; the fact is there us no defense for Israels atrocities against humanity in Palestine and the only thing left for her supporters is name calling and character assassination..


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Si modo said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who fucking cares when you were alive or not?  You're a batshit crazy Nazi.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol at the baseless name calling of the ignorant hate filled Nazi Zioist Israel supporters!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Baseless?  Just look at your posts, whacko.
> 
> Oh, that's right....the certifiable have no insight into their insanity.
> 
> Now, sack up, buy a ticket to the Mid East, and go help the hopeless bastards.  Jesus is telling you to do that.
Click to expand...


You do not even kniw what the issues are in Palestine, let alone have any ability to address them.


----------



## irosie91

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> lmao as I watch the supporters of today's Nazi Regime, Israel,  call others Nazis! I was not even alive when Hitler lived and am not a supporter of the present days Nazis, the Zionists of Israel, either!
> 
> 
> 
> Who fucking cares when you were alive or not?  You're a batshit crazy Nazi.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lol at the baseless name calling of the ignorant hate filled Nazi Zioist Israel supporters!
Click to expand...



Nothing  "baseless"  about  modo's words Sherri-----they are  MEANINGFUL  'as are 
yours.     You use the word  ZIONIST   as if it were a vulgar expletive----which, in 
itself -----a kind of  "name calling"----but very meaningful.    

The bible is a very interesting book.   Read it some time.    But first learn 
a bit about the language usages of the time and the symbols. 

Jesus,  who you claim is a  "messiah"   for the world  expressed the fact 
that he was a ZIONIST ----by taking himself to   JERUSALEM----in fullfillment 
of the   PROPHECY OF ZION    (which as you noted is a hill  a  "high place" ---
in the precincts of jerusalem)      His entire life as presented in the bible is 
shoe horned into the   PROPHECY OF ZION  ----even that silly  ---awaaaay 
in the maaanger     story in BETHLEHEM  is an adaptation to the fact 
that  THE MESSIAH of zion is supposed to be descended from KNG DAVID----
(david was born in bethlehem)        the "messiah"   also has to be---like 
king david----DESCENDED FROM JUDAH--- second son of Jacob---who 
jacob named----as something like head of a royal lins for the 
CHILDREN OF ISRAEL    (israel is an alternative name for jacob)     
SEE?     its all   100%   zionistic   and extensively documented  
over thousands of years.    Words do have meaning----you have a bit 
of a problem with words-----which is a bit odd for a lawyer


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Connery said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Connery said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are a skinflint on top of being full of nonsense.
> 
> You can help a hungry soul in your community by taking that 5 bucks and buying the same baloney you serve on this forum and donate it to a food pantry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am waiting for Jesus to lead me exactly to the place that $5 is destined to go.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you truly believed in Jesus he would have lead you to a psychiatrist's couch by now and removed the stain of hate from your soul; if you ever had one to begin with.
Click to expand...


lol, it is nonviolent resistance that transforms the world and wipes out hate. You seem to be projecting your own hate onto me. Where is the hate in desiring to help to save a human life?


----------



## Si modo

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> lol at the baseless name calling of the ignorant hate filled Nazi Zioist Israel supporters!
> 
> 
> 
> Baseless?  Just look at your posts, whacko.
> 
> Oh, that's right....the certifiable have no insight into their insanity.
> 
> Now, sack up, buy a ticket to the Mid East, and go help the hopeless bastards.  Jesus is telling you to do that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You do not even kniw what the issues are in Palestine, let alone have any ability to address them.
Click to expand...

Pssst.....I'll let you in on a little secret.  Promise not to tell, now.

Ready for it?

Here it is:  You don't know shit about me regardless of what the voices in your head tell you.




^^^ True story.


----------



## MHunterB

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> What I shared with my Sunday school class this morning was how a political prisoner on  a 150 day hunger strike wrote a letter, not feeling sorry for himself, but expressing how he was filled with shame about people in Somalia and Africa dying from lack of thirst and hunger and asked everyone to give $5 to save a human life. God calls us to engage in acts of self sacrifice like hunger strikes and he takes away our hate and fills us with love for others. I am still trying to find a human life to save and am carrying around a $5 bill in my purse waiting for an opportunity to help save a life with it. It is not as easy as it first seems, I could not just put it in the alter at my church, for example. Imagine if everyone did this, we could all be contributing to making the world a better place.
> 
> Sherri



Is everyone supposed to be impressed with that?  What, don't you think anyone else gives money or time to help others?

Ever heard of Heifer International?  That's the catalogue our family got most of its gifts from.....

And WHY did the husband ad I work about 40 hours doing giftwrap at the booth in the mall?  So the money we helped raise could be used to fund medical research - an no, we didn't just get involved with that project after the son 'declared' for the field:  we've been doing it since he was a baby.

But enough about how you've been 'preaching to the choir' here, l'il sherrithing.  Rather than just fork over some money - why not use time and ingenuity to create a product which can be sold?  Learn how to do Ukrainian decorated eggshells and sell them for Easter.... Make the world a more beautiful place while you're helping to do GOD's work in it!


----------



## Hossfly

But what about Samer? Is he still kicking or is he resting in the arms of 72 Virgils, eating hot tamales? Curious people want to know.


----------



## irosie91

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Connery said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am waiting for Jesus to lead me exactly to the place that $5 is destined to go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you truly believed in Jesus he would have lead you to a psychiatrist's couch by now and removed the stain of hate from your soul; if you ever had one to begin with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lol, it is nonviolent resistance that transfirms  the world and wipes out hate. You seem to be projecting your own hate onto me. Where is the hate in desiring to help to save a human life?
Click to expand...



The owner of the ass you lick-----to wit,  samer----was convicted of storing terrorist 
weapons-----a large cache  and  activities in a baby throat slitting organization.   
Mahatma Gandhi  would not approve.     Jailing samer----saved lives----he was 
released on promise of good behaviour which he breached   

as to persons intent on suicide------well---I have lots of brothers-----the one who is 
a psychiatrist assures me that there is no way of preventing a person from comitting 
suicide if he is INTENT on it.     If lump of shit samer wants to die so desperately that 
the only way to stop the  very righteous pacifist  would be to release him to future throat 
slitting activities----he will die.

as to suicide----it is amazing how people MANAGE  to accomplish it even if restrained--or 
medicated or   ----having SEEN THE LIGHT

It is clear that  samer is not all that intent


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

irosie91 said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who fucking cares when you were alive or not?  You're a batshit crazy Nazi.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol at the baseless name calling of the ignorant hate filled Nazi Zioist Israel supporters!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing  "baseless"  about  modo's words Sherri-----they are  MEANINGFUL  'as are
> yours.     You use the word  ZIONIST   as if it were a vulgar expletive----which, in
> itself -----a kind of  "name calling"----but very meaningful.
> 
> The bible is a very interesting book.   Read it some time.    But first learn
> a bit about the language usages of the time and the symbols.
> 
> Jesus,  who you claim is a  "messiah"   for the world  expressed the fact
> that he was a ZIONIST ----by taking himself to   JERUSALEM----in fullfillment
> of the   PROPHECY OF ZION    (which as you noted is a hill  a  "high place" ---
> in the precincts of jerusalem)      His entire life as presented in the bible is
> shoe horned into the   PROPHECY OF ZION  ----even that silly  ---awaaaay
> in the maaanger     story in BETHLEHEM  is an adaptation to the fact
> that  THE MESSIAH of zion is supposed to be descended from KNG DAVID----
> (david was born in bethlehem)        the "messiah"   also has to be---like
> king david----DESCENDED FROM JUDAH--- second son of Jacob---who
> jacob named----as something like head of a royal lins for the
> CHILDREN OF ISRAEL    (israel is an alternative name for jacob)
> SEE?     its all   100%   zionistic   and extensively documented
> over thousands of years.    Words do have meaning----you have a bit
> of a problem with words-----which is a bit odd for a lawyer
Click to expand...

NO, YOU ARE WRONG ABOUT Jesus, what you are saying. He never said, I am a Zionist and he never set himself up as a king in Palestine either.And he never occupied or oppressed o r killed or perpetrated human rights abuses against anyone either. That is  the Zionist way and that is not and was not ever Jesus way!


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Si modo said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Baseless?  Just look at your posts, whacko.
> 
> Oh, that's right....the certifiable have no insight into their insanity.
> 
> Now, sack up, buy a ticket to the Mid East, and go help the hopeless bastards.  Jesus is telling you to do that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You do not even kniw what the issues are in Palestine, let alone have any ability to address them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pssst.....I'll let you in on a little secret.  Promise not to tell, now.
> 
> Ready for it?
> 
> Here it is:  You don't know shit about me regardless of what the voices in your head tell you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^ True story.
Click to expand...


Obviously you know nothing about Palestine.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

MHunterB said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> What I shared with my Sunday school class this morning was how a political prisoner on  a 150 day hunger strike wrote a letter, not feeling sorry for himself, but expressing how he was filled with shame about people in Somalia and Africa dying from lack of thirst and hunger and asked everyone to give $5 to save a human life. God calls us to engage in acts of self sacrifice like hunger strikes and he takes away our hate and fills us with love for others. I am still trying to find a human life to save and am carrying around a $5 bill in my purse waiting for an opportunity to help save a life with it. It is not as easy as it first seems, I could not just put it in the alter at my church, for example. Imagine if everyone did this, we could all be contributing to making the world a better place.
> 
> Sherri
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is everyone supposed to be impressed with that?  What, don't you think anyone else gives money or time to help others?
> 
> Ever heard of Heifer International?  That's the catalogue our family got most of its gifts from.....
> 
> And WHY did the husband ad I work about 40 hours doing giftwrap at the booth in the mall?  So the money we helped raise could be used to fund medical research - an no, we didn't just get involved with that project after the son 'declared' for the field:  we've been doing it since he was a baby.
> 
> But enough about how you've been 'preaching to the choir' here, l'il sherrithing.  Rather than just fork over some money - why not use time and ingenuity to create a product which can be sold?  Learn how to do Ukrainian decorated eggshells and sell them for Easter.... Make the world a more beautiful place while you're helping to do GOD's work in it!
Click to expand...


I am simply trying to take this mans words as he is dying seriously and apply them to my life. I think you may be right about something  you said here, it is not money, God is leading  me to do something, to some action here. Maybe sharing his story in some way, I will figure it out.Thank you, Sherri


----------



## Si modo

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> You do not even kniw what the issues are in Palestine, let alone have any ability to address them.
> 
> 
> 
> Pssst.....I'll let you in on a little secret.  Promise not to tell, now.
> 
> Ready for it?
> 
> Here it is:  You don't know shit about me regardless of what the voices in your head tell you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^ True story.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obviously you know nothing about Palestine.
Click to expand...

I'm sorry about your brain damage.


----------



## irosie91

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> lol at the baseless name calling of the ignorant hate filled Nazi Zioist Israel supporters!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing  "baseless"  about  modo's words Sherri-----they are  MEANINGFUL  'as are
> yours.     You use the word  ZIONIST   as if it were a vulgar expletive----which, in
> itself -----a kind of  "name calling"----but very meaningful.
> 
> The bible is a very interesting book.   Read it some time.    But first learn
> a bit about the language usages of the time and the symbols.
> 
> Jesus,  who you claim is a  "messiah"   for the world  expressed the fact
> that he was a ZIONIST ----by taking himself to   JERUSALEM----in fullfillment
> of the   PROPHECY OF ZION    (which as you noted is a hill  a  "high place" ---
> in the precincts of jerusalem)      His entire life as presented in the bible is
> shoe horned into the   PROPHECY OF ZION  ----even that silly  ---awaaaay
> in the maaanger     story in BETHLEHEM  is an adaptation to the fact
> that  THE MESSIAH of zion is supposed to be descended from KNG DAVID----
> (david was born in bethlehem) ..       The "messiah"   also has to be---like
> king david----DESCENDED FROM JUDAH--- second son of Jacob---who
> jacob named----as something like head of a royal lins for the
> CHILDREN OF ISRAEL    (israel is an alternative name for jacob)
> SEE?     its all   100%   zionistic   and extensively documented
> over thousands of years...    Words do have meaning----you have a bit
> of a problem with words-----which is a bit odd for a lawyer
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> NO, YOU ARE WRONG ABOUT Jesus, what you are saying. He never said, I am a Zionist and he never set himself up as a king in Palestine either.And he never occupied or oppressed o r killed or perpetrated human rights abuses against anyone either. That is  the Zionist way and that is not and was not ever Jesus way!
Click to expand...




sherri----your response is SO  lacking  that I am actually amazed that you posted it.  
It would be utterly idiotic for Jesus to have PROCLAIMED   
    I AM A ZIONIST ----just as it would have been utterly idiotic for him 
    to  PROCLAIM    "I am a jew"---it was simple fact      He walked the 
    walk and talked the talk   ----or at least he is DESCRIBED as doing 
    so by his biographers-----whom  you seem to believe without question.

    BTW   anyone who has ever read the bible knows that the  MESSIAH 
    is not  "KING" -----never beomes a  "KING" -----gee you are stupid. 
    At least not in the form scum like you define  "king"-----There is a very 
    interesting messianic prophecy  in the bible which describes a  "king" 
    in  "the days after"   <<<<       that means in the days of the
    MESSIANIC ERA.      That "king"   has no role in government at all ---
    his only role is that of a kind of     figure head who shows up looking 
    nice and kingly for religious observances at the Temple----and then--
    walks out of the front door to go about being a righteous guy---something 
    almost monastic ..     Jesus..   or the people who wrote the New Testament,, 
    WERE VERY FAMLIAR with this stuff.   Jesus was very familiar with the talmud,
    which he quoted incessantly-----and he had  lots of pharisee friends which is 
    logical at that time-----for a pharisee.    Politics and socializing were 
    very intertwined in those days     The people who did not mix----were the 
    PHARISEES AND THE SADDUCEES.     can you name a famous  SADDUCEE?


----------



## Connery

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Connery said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am waiting for Jesus to lead me exactly to the place that $5 is destined to go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you truly believed in Jesus he would have lead you to a psychiatrist's couch by now and removed the stain of hate from your soul; if you ever had one to begin with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lol, it is nonviolent resistance that transforms the world and wipes out hate. You seem to be projecting your own hate onto me. Where is the hate in desiring to help to save a human life?
Click to expand...


I do not hate sherri, I loath the very thought of how you parade these dead children and gloat over the death of other children. Truly scary behavior. Now go buy scammer a whopper...


----------



## Hossfly

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> You do not even kniw what the issues are in Palestine, let alone have any ability to address them.
> 
> 
> 
> Pssst.....I'll let you in on a little secret.  Promise not to tell, now.
> 
> Ready for it?
> 
> Here it is:  You don't know shit about me regardless of what the voices in your head tell you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^ True story.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obviously you know nothing about Palestine.
Click to expand...

Instead of your blabbering about your $5, why haven't you been making regular contribution to UNCEF to help the unfortunate children all over the world, or are you just full of hot air about caring for children?   In fact, for all the time you spend blabbering on the Internet, you could get yourself at least a part time job and contribute what you make to charity.  Evidently you don't have much to do at home so would it kill a woman who is basically young and should have a lot of energy to work a part time job to earn money for charities?  You seem to have all that energy to type nonsense on the Internet so why not get a part time job as a typist instead. 
https://secure.unicefusa.org/site/S...eAppeal&utm_source=eappeal_123112A&utm_medium


----------



## irosie91

MHunterB said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> What I shared with my Sunday school class this morning was how a political prisoner on  a 150 day hunger strike wrote a letter, not feeling sorry for himself, but expressing how he was filled with shame about people in Somalia and Africa dying from lack of thirst and hunger and asked everyone to give $5 to save a human life. God calls us to engage in acts of self sacrifice like hunger strikes and he takes away our hate and fills us with love for others. I am still trying to find a human life to save and am carrying around a $5 bill in my purse waiting for an opportunity to help save a life with it. It is not as easy as it first seems, I could not just put it in the alter at my church, for example. Imagine if everyone did this, we could all be contributing to making the world a better place.
> 
> Sherri
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MARGE!!!!!!!!!!    the above cannot be a quote from sherri-----just----a little while ago
> she  called me a   LIAR   (of the zionist variety)    because I said that she claimed
> to be a sunday school teacher        Gee---she is not the teacher in that sunday
> school class------she is a student-----when I attended sunday school with a christian
> playmate------we were around six or seven years old as were all the other kids there--
> little sherri is a little child ----coloring pictures of Jesus holding a lamb and I actually
> critisized  her for lack of knowlege----for a six year old she is doing fine
Click to expand...


----------



## irosie91

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> What I shared with my Sunday school class this morning was how a political prisoner on  a 150 day hunger strike wrote a letter, not feeling sorry for himself, but expressing how he was filled with shame about people in Somalia and Africa dying from lack of thirst and hunger and asked everyone to give $5 to save a human life. God calls us to engage in acts of self sacrifice like hunger strikes and he takes away our hate and fills us with love for others. I am still trying to find a human life to save and am carrying around a $5 bill in my purse waiting for an opportunity to help save a life with it. It is not as easy as it first seems, I could not just put it in the alter at my church, for example. Imagine if everyone did this, we could all be contributing to making the world a better place.
> 
> Sherri




I read the new testament---long ago----but fortunately do remember.   The account of 
the execution of jesus is very interesting.    In order to understand it,,,  ONE MUST KNOW 
who  the political issues at the time and who   CAIPHUS  was.    For that matter it even 
helps to know who HEROD was.      Somewhere along the line----Jesus gets arrested 
for   something like  SEDITION-----or  BLASPHEMY     He undergoes a trial at the  SANHEDRIN of Jerusalem---(that's like the supreme court----federal)    He is found ---now 
get this sherri      NOT GUILTY         Over the years I have heard christian preachers 
claim that the jewish courts at that time had  NO POWER to execute people.    In fact that 
is not true------The new testament itself discusses other cases brought to court in which 
according to that book ----people were sentenced to death----eg--the adultress----and later 
on some guy names JAMES      Beyond that fact----there were people being killed back then.    The whole country was in turmoil------killing someone would not be all that hard 
for   POWERFUL people as whoever it is who wanted to kill jesus according to sherri  WERE.

Ok   who were the  "powerful people'?    well ---according to the sherri version---THE PHARISEES --------wanted Jesus dead    -----newsflash for sherri-----the pharisees were 
not at all "powerful"-----the  SADDUCEES   were powerful because they were shills for 
ROME ----and who is the  nasty guy of the story?     CAIAPHAS ---who is CAIAPHAS? 
Historically----the nastiest    SADDUCEE OF HISTORY-----so nasty that even ten year 
old kids who attend  Yeshivas know that name   (PS   they do not know it from the 
new testament)

Caiaphas was the  ARCH-ENEMY OF THE PHARISEEES -------which is why he was 
involved in helping rome get rid of JESUS    -----after the Sanhedrin TURNED HIM 
AND ROME ----down

if you lack facts-----you cannot understand the book    ----for the record----I did not 
know about   CAIAPHAS-----as so important a person until my kid did attend a 
Yeshiva for a short time in his childhood----TOLD ME ABOUT THE NO-GOOD-NIK

Caiaphas had done other no-good-nik ---things

  try reading the bible,  sherri


----------



## PredFan

Is he dead yet?


----------



## irosie91

PredFan said:


> Is he dead yet?




Based on what sherri claims the guards do to him regularly---he should have died long ago-----     I notice his pre jail picture ----looks a lot like his   ----in jail for a long time picture---he is holding up under this starvation and deadly abuse quite well           where do I send 
the chicken soup?


----------



## MHunterB

The sleazy sherrithing publically ADMITS that she stiffed the relief her $5 contribution - FOR SHAME!!!!

What, are you so dirt poor you couldn't even leave the $5 you promised, and get another $5 to se for you own project??????   Poor witless l'il sherri!!!

Let's see now:  you could beautify the neighborhood by going for a walk and collecting cans & bottles to REDEEM.  Shouldn't take long to pick up $5 worth, and you'd be getting exercise out in GOD's good green earth besides.

And then, you could take that $5, and use it to pay for your first round of listings on eBay for your choice of charity.  If you pick one that's on eBay's list, they may even cut the listing fees.

If you're having trouble getting listings set up, you can get help from eBay staff or volunteer mentors......of which I just happen to be one : ))


----------



## Connery

MHunterB said:


> *The sleazy sherrithing publically ADMITS that she stiffed the relief her $5 contribution - FOR SHAME!!!!*
> 
> What, are you so dirt poor you couldn't even leave the $5 you promised, and get another $5 to se for you own project??????   Poor witless l'il sherri!!!
> 
> Let's see now:  you could beautify the neighborhood by going for a walk and collecting cans & bottles to REDEEM.  Shouldn't take long to pick up $5 worth, and you'd be getting exercise out in GOD's good green earth besides.
> 
> And then, you could take that $5, and use it to pay for your first round of listings on eBay for your choice of charity.  If you pick one that's on eBay's list, they may even cut the listing fees.
> 
> If you're having trouble getting listings set up, you can get help from eBay staff or volunteer mentors......of which I just happen to be one : ))




She also stiffs the stiffs out of their dignity by posting the dead children for her pleasure and entertainment.


----------



## irosie91

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> NO, YOU ARE WRONG ABOUT Jesus, what you are saying. He never said, I am a Zionist and he never set himself up as a king in Palestine either.And he never occupied or oppressed o r killed or perpetrated human rights abuses against anyone either. That is  the Zionist way and that is not and was not ever Jesus way!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not only is sherri lying more and more----   the lie----1)  she accuses me of claiming
> 
> that Jesus announced   "I AM A ZIONIST" ----     nope---I never came close to such
> a claim
> 
> 
> 2)    she accused me of claiming that Jesus announced himself    --
> now pay attention ---this is very important
> 
> " KING OF PALESTINE"
> 
> Notice that sherry slips a bit of  islamo nazi pig
> historic revisionism into her post     I got
> news for sherri----Jesus never said the word
> "PALESTINE"    in fact even the romans called
> JUDEA     "JUDEA"  back then    "palestina"
> came into vogue after those nazis sacked
> Jerusalem ---they renamed lots of place with
> roman nazi pig names
> 
> nope---I never accused jesus of proclaming himself anything---
> it seems the romans wanted to kill him so they decided to
> so accuse him since rome has their own man   HEROD  --in
> power-----Herod was an edomite     edomites were generally
> converting to Judaism----but Herod was not a legitamate king.
> He had no family claim----no prophet   ----decided----he was
> rome's plant--------one of sherri's men
> 
> try reading the book,   sherri.     a bit dull but it beats the koran
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Roudy

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> lol at the baseless name calling of the ignorant hate filled Nazi Zioist Israel supporters!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing  "baseless"  about  modo's words Sherri-----they are  MEANINGFUL  'as are
> yours.     You use the word  ZIONIST   as if it were a vulgar expletive----which, in
> itself -----a kind of  "name calling"----but very meaningful.
> 
> The bible is a very interesting book.   Read it some time.    But first learn
> a bit about the language usages of the time and the symbols.
> 
> Jesus,  who you claim is a  "messiah"   for the world  expressed the fact
> that he was a ZIONIST ----by taking himself to   JERUSALEM----in fullfillment
> of the   PROPHECY OF ZION    (which as you noted is a hill  a  "high place" ---
> in the precincts of jerusalem)      His entire life as presented in the bible is
> shoe horned into the   PROPHECY OF ZION  ----even that silly  ---awaaaay
> in the maaanger     story in BETHLEHEM  is an adaptation to the fact
> that  THE MESSIAH of zion is supposed to be descended from KNG DAVID----
> (david was born in bethlehem)        the "messiah"   also has to be---like
> king david----DESCENDED FROM JUDAH--- second son of Jacob---who
> jacob named----as something like head of a royal lins for the
> CHILDREN OF ISRAEL    (israel is an alternative name for jacob)
> SEE?     its all   100%   zionistic   and extensively documented
> over thousands of years.    Words do have meaning----you have a bit
> of a problem with words-----which is a bit odd for a lawyer
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> NO, YOU ARE WRONG ABOUT Jesus, what you are saying. He never said, I am a Zionist and he never set himself up as a king in Palestine either.And he never occupied or oppressed o r killed or perpetrated human rights abuses against anyone either. That is  the Zionist way and that is not and was not ever Jesus way!
Click to expand...

Again the mentally ill IslamoNazi worshiping woman blasphemes Jesus and the message of Christianty. You are just a shameless psycho, aren't you? 

It would be very interesting to stick you in a laboratory and do a case study on how all the events in your sad life led you to become this pathetic creature.


----------



## irosie91

Poor Jesus----hundreds of millions murdered in his name-----if he had only known,,   would have never 
made that little passover trek to Jerusalem


----------



## sealadaigh

PredFan said:


> reabhloideach said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey shit for brains, Hitler killed jews.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well, of course he did. he thought they were genetically defective and had character flaws...not at all unlike the opinion you have towards palestinians.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A much better analogy is that Hitler killed jews and the palastinians kill jews. They would love to accomplish what Hitler failed to do.
> 
> They are murderous, treacherous, and violent sub-humans.
Click to expand...


let's see...

NAZI germany had one of the most powerful militaries in the world.
Zionist israel has one of the most powerful militaries in the world.

millions of jews were dispossessed of their property and freedom.
millions of palestinians were dispossessed of their property and freedom.

millions of jews were forced into camps by the NAZI government.
millions of palestinians were forced into camps by the zionist government.

very few german soldiers were killed in the warsaw ghetto uprising and other european uprisings.
very few israeli soldiers were killed in the gaza strip uprising and other palestinian uprising,

only a utter racist would base an analogy solely upon the ethnicity of those being oppressed and ignore all other factors.

only a complete fool would have a sig line quoting gandhi and continue to  make snide posts disrespecting those who choose to protest by undertaking a hunger strike.


----------



## sealadaigh

RoccoR said:


> _et al,_
> 
> So what is the prognosis on this: Samer Issawi.   _(A prediction of the probable course and outcome of his suicide attempt.)_
> 
> My understanding is that Issawi is a terrorist.  My understanding is that he was arrested during Operation Defensive Shield; on charges of possession of weapons and forming military groups in Jerusalem.  That he went to trial and was convicted; sentenced to 30 years.   He apparently served 10 years and was released in a mass prisoner exchange _(Hamas and the Israeli)_.  Issawi was subsequently re-arrested for violating the term of his parole.
> 
> So now, Issawi is attempting a form of suicide _(hunger strike - slow death)_ under the concept of  "freedom - or - martyrdom."   As this is a religious ritual, I fail to see the issue.
> 
> Is the question a matter of his right to commit suicide?
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R



i think you need to define "suicide" and "terrorist".


----------



## Si modo

reabhloideach said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> _et al,_
> 
> So what is the prognosis on this: Samer Issawi.   _(A prediction of the probable course and outcome of his suicide attempt.)_
> 
> My understanding is that Issawi is a terrorist.  My understanding is that he was arrested during Operation Defensive Shield; on charges of possession of weapons and forming military groups in Jerusalem.  That he went to trial and was convicted; sentenced to 30 years.   He apparently served 10 years and was released in a mass prisoner exchange _(Hamas and the Israeli)_.  Issawi was subsequently re-arrested for violating the term of his parole.
> 
> So now, Issawi is attempting a form of suicide _(hunger strike - slow death)_ under the concept of  "freedom - or - martyrdom."   As this is a religious ritual, I fail to see the issue.
> 
> Is the question a matter of his right to commit suicide?
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i think you need to define "suicide" and "terrorist".
Click to expand...

What the fuck is so confusing about suicide to you?


----------



## Roudy

reabhloideach said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reabhloideach said:
> 
> 
> 
> well, of course he did. he thought they were genetically defective and had character flaws...not at all unlike the opinion you have towards palestinians.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A much better analogy is that Hitler killed jews and the palastinians kill jews. They would love to accomplish what Hitler failed to do.
> 
> They are murderous, treacherous, and violent sub-humans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> let's see...
> 
> NAZI germany had one of the most powerful militaries in the world.
> Zionist israel has one of the most powerful militaries in the world.
> 
> millions of jews were dispossessed of their property and freedom.
> millions of palestinians were dispossessed of their property and freedom.
> 
> millions of jews were forced into camps by the NAZI government.
> millions of palestinians were forced into camps by the zionist government.
> 
> very few german soldiers were killed in the warsaw ghetto uprising and other european uprisings.
> very few israeli soldiers were killed in the gaza strip uprising and other palestinian uprising,
> 
> only a utter racist would base an analogy solely upon the ethnicity of those being oppressed and ignore all other factors.
> 
> only a complete fool would have a sig line quoting gandhi and continue to  make snide posts disrespecting those who choose to protest by undertaking a hunger strike.
Click to expand...

Amin Al Husseini: Nazi Father of Jihad, Al Qaeda, Arafat, Saddam Hussein and the Muslim Brotherhood - Tell The Children The Truth - Homepage


----------



## Roudy

Connery said:


> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The sleazy sherrithing publically ADMITS that she stiffed the relief her $5 contribution - FOR SHAME!!!!*
> 
> What, are you so dirt poor you couldn't even leave the $5 you promised, and get another $5 to se for you own project??????   Poor witless l'il sherri!!!
> 
> Let's see now:  you could beautify the neighborhood by going for a walk and collecting cans & bottles to REDEEM.  Shouldn't take long to pick up $5 worth, and you'd be getting exercise out in GOD's good green earth besides.
> 
> And then, you could take that $5, and use it to pay for your first round of listings on eBay for your choice of charity.  If you pick one that's on eBay's list, they may even cut the listing fees.
> 
> If you're having trouble getting listings set up, you can get help from eBay staff or volunteer mentors......of which I just happen to be one : ))
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She also stiffs the stiffs out of their dignity by posting the dead children for her pleasure and entertainment.
Click to expand...

What do you expect?  If Islamic terrorists like Hamas and Hezbollah have zero respect for human life and regularly use their own little kids as human shields and bomb carrying devices, you can't expect their supporters like Sherri The Wacko to be any better.


----------



## sealadaigh

Si modo said:


> reabhloideach said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> _et al,_
> 
> So what is the prognosis on this: Samer Issawi.   _(A prediction of the probable course and outcome of his suicide attempt.)_
> 
> My understanding is that Issawi is a terrorist.  My understanding is that he was arrested during Operation Defensive Shield; on charges of possession of weapons and forming military groups in Jerusalem.  That he went to trial and was convicted; sentenced to 30 years.   He apparently served 10 years and was released in a mass prisoner exchange _(Hamas and the Israeli)_.  Issawi was subsequently re-arrested for violating the term of his parole.
> 
> So now, Issawi is attempting a form of suicide _(hunger strike - slow death)_ under the concept of  "freedom - or - martyrdom."   As this is a religious ritual, I fail to see the issue.
> 
> Is the question a matter of his right to commit suicide?
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i think you need to define "suicide" and "terrorist".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What the fuck is so confusing about suicide to you?
Click to expand...


some cultures regard the hunger strike as a legitimate for of protest and not suycide.

some religions do not regard a hunger strike to protest an injustice as suicide.

some nations reward those who willingly give their lives for a greater cause. many CMOH recipients receive their award posthumously.

the "divine wind" were regarded as heroes and their deaths were considered the supreme sacrifice and not a suicide by their countrymen. they are honoured to this day. the west called them suicide bombers.

a mideastern tribe, when beseiged by the romans, rather than endure slavery for themselves, their families and children, killed their families, childrern, and themselves to avoid that certain fate. soldiers from that nation take an oath to these brave men when they enlist.

a great man once said "They have nothing in their whole imperial arsenal that can break the spirit of one Irishman who doesn't want to be broken." he died on 5 may, 1981 after 66days of stailc ocrais...hunger strike. i remember the clatter of bin lids and the whispers "robeard fuar bas" the night bobby sands died. he had broken england's back with his sacrifice of himself, something all the weapons in the possession of oglaigh na hEireann sealadaigh could do.

you seem to be the one confused as to what suicide is.


----------



## irosie91

samir was properly convicted of serious crime----he is playing a game


----------



## RoccoR

reabhloideach, Si modo, _et al,_

Yes, it is a hard concept. 

*su·i·cide * 
/&#712;so&#862;oi&#716;s&#299;d/
Noun
The action of killing oneself intentionally: "he committed suicide at the age of forty".​Verb
Intentionally kill oneself.​Synonyms
noun.  	self-destruction - self-murder
verb.  	take one's own life - make away with oneself​


reabhloideach said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reabhloideach said:
> 
> 
> 
> i think you need to define "suicide" and "terrorist".
> 
> 
> 
> What the fuck is so confusing about suicide to you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> some cultures regard the hunger strike as a legitimate for of protest and not suycide.
> 
> some religions do not regard a hunger strike to protest an injustice as suicide.
> 
> some nations reward those who willingly give their lives for a greater cause. many CMOH recipients receive their award posthumously.
> 
> the "divine wind" were regarded as heroes and their deaths were considered the supreme sacrifice and not a suicide by their countrymen. they are honoured to this day. the west called them suicide bombers.
> 
> a mideastern tribe, when beseiged by the romans, rather than endure slavery for themselves, their families and children, killed their families, childrern, and themselves to avoid that certain fate. soldiers from that nation take an oath to these brave men when they enlist.
> 
> a great man once said "They have nothing in their whole imperial arsenal that can break the spirit of one Irishman who doesn't want to be broken." he died on 5 may, 1981 after 66days of stailc ocrais...hunger strike. i remember the clatter of bin lids and the whispers "robeard fuar bas" the night bobby sands died. he had broken england's back with his sacrifice of himself, something all the weapons in the possession of oglaigh na hEireann sealadaigh could do.
> 
> you seem to be the one confused as to what suicide is.
Click to expand...

*(COMMENT)*

I don't have to use the word "suicide."  I can - instead say - kill oneself. 

The man is a terrorist.  He was armed non-state actor, putting together a team of armed aggressors _(sometimes called a terrorist cell)_.

He is not a Palestinian political prisoner, but a man who broke the law, who was given a second chance and broke the law again.  This idea that he is some kind of heroic figure, willing to make the selfless sacrifice by killing himself is simply nonsense.  If he kills himself, the world will forget about him by the end of the first news cycle.  It is a good scheme, and a way to draw attention to himself.  But at the end of the day, he is a Palestinian Terrorist trying to escape justice by any means.   He is not saving anyone by dying, and he is not achieving some greater good.  He is merely trying to use the hunger strike as a tool to escape serving his sentence, as if he is above the law.

Now, if his hunger strike was somehow furthering the peace effort between the Palestinians and Israelis --- serving some high cause --- then it might be different.  But he is not.  He is merely part of a greater cult of radical Islamic fundamentalist attempting to use of violence and intimidation in the pursuit for political aims of a non-state anarchist Arab subculture who was caught in the act of fomenting terrorism; and now wants out.

Call is what you want.  But if he dies because he refused to eat, that is killing ones self.  And killing ones self is suicide.  And killing ones self is the easy way out, not the noble challenge to any cause.  

On the other hand, now that he has declared himself some sort of heroic martyr, he must complete the task, otherwise he has failed.  He should do it quickly, before his 15 minutes of fame runs out.   

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> reabhloideach said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let him eat cake.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> liberte, egalite, fraternite.
> 
> http://a6.idata.over-blog.com/300x225/2/23/32/68/IMG_9624.jpg
> 
> he will live forever.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have been unable to find anything else out about his condition, and there is nothing anyone can really do here, that I can think of, but cry and pray for God to be with him and his family in this difficult situation they find themselves in and see them through it!
> 
> I am reminded what Palestinian Christian Mazin Qumsiyeh (who is also an American citizen and Professor and activist) said just a few days ago, he said  that Palestinian Christians believe Jesus became the first martyr for non-violent resistance to foreign occupation of Palestine.
> 
> Popular Resistance: Beit Laham
> 
> That comforts me, he walks in the steps of Jesus!
> 
> I think that might be true of all hunger striking political prisoners, in another sense, they have all turned away from violence, they are responding to Injustice with nonviolent resistance, just like Jesus set as the example for us all to follow! Perhaps, that itself is turning to and embracing Jesus!
> 
> And he will live forever, he will never be forgotten!
> 
> Sherri
Click to expand...


He walks in the steps of who??!!   Jesus is not a terrorist, Sherri.  Jesus layed down his own life so that those who would believe upon Him & His Shed Blood at the Cross to wash away their sins would be redeemed.  God sent his only son as the perfect sacrifice once and for all which is why Jesus said, It is finished!  This terrorist has by his very actions denied Jesus Christ and His Work at the Cross.  He has denied Jesus Christ as Lord.  He has rejected the only pardon he could receive to enter into Heaven and have eternal life.  We shall all have eternal life somewhere.  This man by rejecting the salvation Jesus Christ alone can offer has rejected eternal life in heaven and opted for an eternity separated from God Almighty.  He shall surely live forever.  In Hell.  May God have mercy on all who follow such ignorance.  - Jeremiah


----------



## sealadaigh

RoccoR said:


> reabhloideach, Si modo, _et al,_
> 
> Yes, it is a hard concept.
> 
> *su·i·cide *
> /&#712;so&#862;oi&#716;s&#299;d/
> Noun
> The action of killing oneself intentionally: "he committed suicide at the age of forty".​Verb
> Intentionally kill oneself.​Synonyms
> noun.  	self-destruction - self-murder
> verb.  	take one's own life - make away with oneself​
> 
> 
> reabhloideach said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> What the fuck is so confusing about suicide to you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> some cultures regard the hunger strike as a legitimate for of protest and not suycide.
> 
> some religions do not regard a hunger strike to protest an injustice as suicide.
> 
> some nations reward those who willingly give their lives for a greater cause. many CMOH recipients receive their award posthumously.
> 
> the "divine wind" were regarded as heroes and their deaths were considered the supreme sacrifice and not a suicide by their countrymen. they are honoured to this day. the west called them suicide bombers.
> 
> a mideastern tribe, when beseiged by the romans, rather than endure slavery for themselves, their families and children, killed their families, childrern, and themselves to avoid that certain fate. soldiers from that nation take an oath to these brave men when they enlist.
> 
> a great man once said "They have nothing in their whole imperial arsenal that can break the spirit of one Irishman who doesn't want to be broken." he died on 5 may, 1981 after 66days of stailc ocrais...hunger strike. i remember the clatter of bin lids and the whispers "robeard fuar bas" the night bobby sands died. he had broken england's back with his sacrifice of himself, something all the weapons in the possession of oglaigh na hEireann sealadaigh could do.
> 
> you seem to be the one confused as to what suicide is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> I don't have to use the word "suicide."  I can - instead say - kill oneself.
> 
> The man is a terrorist.  He was armed non-state actor, putting together a team of armed aggressors _(sometimes called a terrorist cell)_.
> 
> He is not a Palestinian political prisoner, but a man who broke the law, who was given a second chance and broke the law again.  This idea that he is some kind of heroic figure, willing to make the selfless sacrifice by killing himself is simply nonsense.  If he kills himself, the world will forget about him by the end of the first news cycle.  It is a good scheme, and a way to draw attention to himself.  But at the end of the day, he is a Palestinian Terrorist trying to escape justice by any means.   He is not saving anyone by dying, and he is not achieving some greater good.  He is merely trying to use the hunger strike as a tool to escape serving his sentence, as if he is above the law.
> 
> Now, if his hunger strike was somehow furthering the peace effort between the Palestinians and Israelis --- serving some high cause --- then it might be different.  But he is not.  He is merely part of a greater cult of radical Islamic fundamentalist attempting to use of violence and intimidation in the pursuit for political aims of a non-state anarchist Arab subculture who was caught in the act of fomenting terrorism; and now wants out.
> 
> Call is what you want.  But if he dies because he refused to eat, that is killing ones self.  And killing ones self is suicide.  And killing ones self is the easy way out, not the noble challenge to any cause.
> 
> On the other hand, now that he has declared himself some sort of heroic martyr, he must complete the task, otherwise he has failed.  He should do it quickly, before his 15 minutes of fame runs out.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...


you have described the actions, not only of our founding fathers, but of a number of individuals who became the heroes of their countries.

you have described denmark vesey and nat turner.

you have described mahatma gandhi and jomo kenyatta and fidel castro.

you have described joe hill and and che guevara and mairead farrell.

you have described steve biko and private james daley.

you have described sophie scholls and avraham stern.

you have described men and women who have swelled the roll of honour of their own countries and their adopted countries.

you have evaded the examples i gave of people who have "killed themselves" by tendering a simplistic deinition. the coronor's report on what caused the death of bobby sands and nine others is listed, not as suicide, but as starvation.

he is a political prisoner, or more accurately, a prisoner of war.

i agree. the palestinian prisoners lack committment. they have the opportunity to break israel's back but are hesitating.


----------



## MHunterB

"you have described mahatma gandhi and jomo kenyatta and fidel castro."

Placing those three posters in the same category seems extremely illogical.  I see a lot of emotion involved, but very little in the way of facts to support the assertions made.


----------



## RoccoR

reabhloideach,  _et al,_



reabhloideach said:


> you have described the actions, not only of our founding fathers, but of a number of individuals who became the heroes of their countries.


*(COMMENT)*

Our founding fathers wrote a "Declaration of Independence."  They wrote the King.  They then formed an Army and pursued a conventional war.  They did not attack civilian target, conduct suicide attacks, ambushes on convences for children, school kids and older people.  They had a flag and a uniform and pretty much told everyone who they were.



reabhloideach said:


> you have described denmark vesey and nat turner.


*(COMMENT)*

Ah, the slave rebellion.  Yes, and they were dealt with as the laws of the time required.  But they did nothing on the order of Palestinian terrorists.



reabhloideach said:


> you have described mahatma gandhi and jomo kenyatta and fidel castro.


*(COMMENT)*

Mahatma Gandhi advocated non-violence.
Jomo Kenyatta was convicted by an act of perjury in a prosecutorial deal in the "Kapenguria Six" investigation.
Fidel Casto was a Communist Rebel Leader that conducted a largely conventional war against the Batista Government.  He originally opposed the use of violent secret police which routinely murdered and tortured opponents; but, then adopted the process himself.  But he did not make war against unarmed civilians in the beginning.



reabhloideach said:


> you have described joe hill and and che guevara and mairead farrell.


*(COMMENT)*

Joe Hill was a criminal labor activist.  It happens.  He killed a store own and his son in a shootout.  This is not a sterling example.

Che Guevara was a Marxist Revolutionary who fell in love with the life style of a guerrilla campaign fighter.  Be he opposed the "brutal policy of apartheid" that the Palestinians promote.

Oh yea, Mairéad Farrell, of IRA fame.  Do you really think the IRA wasn't involved in terrorism?  They conducted bombings and shootings all across Northern Ireland.  Wow, this is you idol.  


reabhloideach said:


> you have described steve biko and private james daley.


*(COMMENT)*

Stephen (Black is BeautifuL) Biko advocated nonviolence.
Private James Daley was executed for dessertion from a British Ranger unit.  Not terrorism.



reabhloideach said:


> you have described sophie scholls and avraham stern.


*(COMMENT)*

Sophia Magdalena Scholl was active in White Rose non-violent resistance.  Not terrorism.

*BINGO: * Avraham Stern, of Lehi fame.  Yes you finally found a name to make the association.  Yes, he was a true terrorist.  You should have named half the original Israeli government.  Most of them had their faces on UK Terrorist Wanted Poster.  When I was a young Agent, I had a whole collection of UK Wanted Posters with the faces of all sorts of famous Israeli Leaders.



reabhloideach said:


> you have described men and women who have swelled the roll of honour of their own countries and their adopted countries.


*(COMMENT)*

Yes, there are many terrorists that became honored citizens.  I don't question that.  But this guy isn't building a nation.  He is a disgruntled Arab that has no KSAs to build upon.



reabhloideach said:


> you have evaded the examples i gave of people who have "killed themselves" by tendering a simplistic deinition. the coronor's report on what caused the death of bobby sands and nine others is listed, not as suicide, but as starvation.



*DOUBLE BINGO:*  He was IRA.  He was convicted as an accessory to murder in the shooting of RUC Officers.  He was found with the car used in the shooting and with the gun.  He is a terrorist.  This guy was trying to subvert the conviction.


			
				INSERTED FOR CLARIFICATION by R from Source said:
			
		

> Sands died on 5 May 1981 in Maze prison hospital after 66 days of hunger-striking, aged 27.[29] The original pathologist's report recorded Sands' and the other hunger strikers' causes of death as "self-imposed starvation", later amended to simply "starvation" after protests from the dead strikers' families.[30] The coroner recorded verdicts of "starvation, self-imposed".[30]
> *Source:* Bobby Sands - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


*(COMMENT)*

Again, suicide or (self imposed) starvation.  If you kill yourself, you kill yourself.  They were Catholic.  They understand the implication of suicide. _ (Islamic, Christian and Hebrew)_

Abi Walad said, I heard Aba Abd Allah say: Whoever kills himself, intentionally, he will be in the fire of hell for eternity.​


			
				CATHOLIC ENCYCLOPEDIA said:
			
		

> Suicide is direct when a man has the intention of causing his own death, whether as an end to be attained, or as a means to another end, as when a man kills himself to escape condemnation, disgrace, ruin etc. It is indirect, and not usually called by this name when a man does not desire it, either as an end or as a means, but when he nevertheless commits an act which in effect involves death, as when he devotes himself to the care of the plague-stricken knowing that he will succumb under the task.





reabhloideach said:


> he is a political prisoner, or more accurately, a prisoner of war.


*(COMMENT)*

This is an attempt to attain some honor in what he is doing.  But he is just like so many malcontents that would rather cause trouble than create a nation.



reabhloideach said:


> i agree. the palestinian prisoners lack committment. they have the opportunity to break israel's back but are hesitating.


*(COMMENT)*

Why break Israel's back when they can build a nation, like the many worldwide national heros that have promoted peace, equality and commerce.  Why must Palestinians be known for being terrorists?  Is that the legacy they want.

Many believe that the Middle East was once the center of civilization, culture and learning.  But that is not what it is going to be remember as.  They are going to be remembered as  a whiny culture that turned into a barbaric, savage, primitive state; an uncivilized sub-society that was unable to successfully turn their lives around and build a strong nation.

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## sealadaigh

MHunterB said:


> "you have described mahatma gandhi and jomo kenyatta and fidel castro."
> 
> Placing those three posters in the same category seems extremely illogical.  I see a lot of emotion involved, but very little in the way of facts to support the assertions made.




i was just using what rocco gave me...well, except gandhi wasn't necessarily armed, but that may be a question of supply, or he knew he had the numbers. indian freedom from britain wasn't won without violence.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

irosie91 said:


> samir was properly convicted of serious crime----he is playing a game



He was released in the prison exchange deal, and there are no new charges, simply an unlawful administrative detention.

He has the right to listen to his God and engage in a hunger strike to protest the Injustice of his unlawful detention by Occupying Israeli Forces in Palestine.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

RoccoR said:


> reabhloideach, Si modo, _et al,_
> 
> Yes, it is a hard concept.
> 
> *su·i·cide *
> /&#712;so&#862;oi&#716;s&#299;d/
> Noun
> The action of killing oneself intentionally: "he committed suicide at the age of forty".​Verb
> Intentionally kill oneself.​Synonyms
> noun.  	self-destruction - self-murder
> verb.  	take one's own life - make away with oneself​
> 
> 
> reabhloideach said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> What the fuck is so confusing about suicide to you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> some cultures regard the hunger strike as a legitimate for of protest and not suycide.
> 
> some religions do not regard a hunger strike to protest an injustice as suicide.
> 
> some nations reward those who willingly give their lives for a greater cause. many CMOH recipients receive their award posthumously.
> 
> the "divine wind" were regarded as heroes and their deaths were considered the supreme sacrifice and not a suicide by their countrymen. they are honoured to this day. the west called them suicide bombers.
> 
> a mideastern tribe, when beseiged by the romans, rather than endure slavery for themselves, their families and children, killed their families, childrern, and themselves to avoid that certain fate. soldiers from that nation take an oath to these brave men when they enlist.
> 
> a great man once said "They have nothing in their whole imperial arsenal that can break the spirit of one Irishman who doesn't want to be broken." he died on 5 may, 1981 after 66days of stailc ocrais...hunger strike. i remember the clatter of bin lids and the whispers "robeard fuar bas" the night bobby sands died. he had broken england's back with his sacrifice of himself, something all the weapons in the possession of oglaigh na hEireann sealadaigh could do.
> 
> you seem to be the one confused as to what suicide is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> I don't have to use the word "suicide."  I can - instead say - kill oneself.
> 
> The man is a terrorist.  He was armed non-state actor, putting together a team of armed aggressors _(sometimes called a terrorist cell)_.
> 
> He is not a Palestinian political prisoner, but a man who broke the law, who was given a second chance and broke the law again.  This idea that he is some kind of heroic figure, willing to make the selfless sacrifice by killing himself is simply nonsense.  If he kills himself, the world will forget about him by the end of the first news cycle.  It is a good scheme, and a way to draw attention to himself.  But at the end of the day, he is a Palestinian Terrorist trying to escape justice by any means.   He is not saving anyone by dying, and he is not achieving some greater good.  He is merely trying to use the hunger strike as a tool to escape serving his sentence, as if he is above the law.
> 
> Now, if his hunger strike was somehow furthering the peace effort between the Palestinians and Israelis --- serving some high cause --- then it might be different.  But he is not.  He is merely part of a greater cult of radical Islamic fundamentalist attempting to use of violence and intimidation in the pursuit for political aims of a non-state anarchist Arab subculture who was caught in the act of fomenting terrorism; and now wants out.
> 
> Call is what you want.  But if he dies because he refused to eat, that is killing ones self.  And killing ones self is suicide.  And killing ones self is the easy way out, not the noble challenge to any cause.
> 
> On the other hand, now that he has declared himself some sort of heroic martyr, he must complete the task, otherwise he has failed.  He should do it quickly, before his 15 minutes of fame runs out.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...


RoccoR,

No, he is not a terrorist, he was resisting Occupation which is 100% lawful under intl law and in 2002 there was an Intifada that was ongoing, as well. He was a political prisoner, and he was released in the prisoner exchange deal, and presently he has been charged with no new charges and is being held unlawfully under Israel's unlawful administrative detention practices.

He broke no more laws, all he did was travel from one Palestinian village to another Palestinain village, that is not an unlawful act.

He has a right to listen to God and engage in a hunger strike that God calls him to engage in, he is taking a stand against an unlawful Occupation and detention.

For that, he has my prayers and admiration and respect and he is looked upon with admiration and respect by the Palestinian people who struggle against a brutal and illegal 40+ year Israeli Occupation of Palestine. 

Sherri


----------



## Meathead

Whatever, just let us know when he kills himself.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> reabhloideach, Si modo, _et al,_
> 
> Yes, it is a hard concept.
> 
> *su·i·cide *
> /&#712;so&#862;oi&#716;s&#299;d/
> Noun
> The action of killing oneself intentionally: "he committed suicide at the age of forty".​Verb
> Intentionally kill oneself.​Synonyms
> noun.  	self-destruction - self-murder
> verb.  	take one's own life - make away with oneself​
> 
> 
> reabhloideach said:
> 
> 
> 
> some cultures regard the hunger strike as a legitimate for of protest and not suycide.
> 
> some religions do not regard a hunger strike to protest an injustice as suicide.
> 
> some nations reward those who willingly give their lives for a greater cause. many CMOH recipients receive their award posthumously.
> 
> the "divine wind" were regarded as heroes and their deaths were considered the supreme sacrifice and not a suicide by their countrymen. they are honoured to this day. the west called them suicide bombers.
> 
> a mideastern tribe, when beseiged by the romans, rather than endure slavery for themselves, their families and children, killed their families, childrern, and themselves to avoid that certain fate. soldiers from that nation take an oath to these brave men when they enlist.
> 
> a great man once said "They have nothing in their whole imperial arsenal that can break the spirit of one Irishman who doesn't want to be broken." he died on 5 may, 1981 after 66days of stailc ocrais...hunger strike. i remember the clatter of bin lids and the whispers "robeard fuar bas" the night bobby sands died. he had broken england's back with his sacrifice of himself, something all the weapons in the possession of oglaigh na hEireann sealadaigh could do.
> 
> you seem to be the one confused as to what suicide is.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> I don't have to use the word "suicide."  I can - instead say - kill oneself.
> 
> The man is a terrorist.  He was armed non-state actor, putting together a team of armed aggressors _(sometimes called a terrorist cell)_.
> 
> He is not a Palestinian political prisoner, but a man who broke the law, who was given a second chance and broke the law again.  This idea that he is some kind of heroic figure, willing to make the selfless sacrifice by killing himself is simply nonsense.  If he kills himself, the world will forget about him by the end of the first news cycle.  It is a good scheme, and a way to draw attention to himself.  But at the end of the day, he is a Palestinian Terrorist trying to escape justice by any means.   He is not saving anyone by dying, and he is not achieving some greater good.  He is merely trying to use the hunger strike as a tool to escape serving his sentence, as if he is above the law.
> 
> Now, if his hunger strike was somehow furthering the peace effort between the Palestinians and Israelis --- serving some high cause --- then it might be different.  But he is not.  He is merely part of a greater cult of radical Islamic fundamentalist attempting to use of violence and intimidation in the pursuit for political aims of a non-state anarchist Arab subculture who was caught in the act of fomenting terrorism; and now wants out.
> 
> Call is what you want.  But if he dies because he refused to eat, that is killing ones self.  And killing ones self is suicide.  And killing ones self is the easy way out, not the noble challenge to any cause.
> 
> On the other hand, now that he has declared himself some sort of heroic martyr, he must complete the task, otherwise he has failed.  He should do it quickly, before his 15 minutes of fame runs out.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> RoccoR,
> 
> No, he is not a terrorist, he was resisting Occupation which is 100% lawful under intl law and in 2002 there was an Intifada that was ongoing, as well. He was a political prisoner, and he was released in the prisoner exchange deal, and presently he has been charged with no new charges and is being held unlawfully under Israel's unlawful administrative detention practices.
> 
> He broke no more laws, all he did was travel from one Palestinian village to another Palestinian village, that is not an unlawful act.
> 
> He has a right to listen to God and engage in a hunger strike that God calls him to engage in, he is taking a stand against an unlawful Occupation and unlawful detention.
> 
> For that, he has my prayers and admiration and respect and he is looked upon with admiration and respect by the Palestinian people who struggle against a brutal and illegal 40+ year Israeli Occupation of Palestine.
> 
> Sherri
Click to expand...


This is from Addameer, dated 12/18/2012 addressing 5 Palestinian Prisoners who Continue their Hunger Strikes Despite Rapidly Deteriorating Health Conditions 

"Addameer is deeply concerned about the health of the five hunger strikers as their situation rapidly deteriorates in the Occupations prisons. The five hunger strikers, Ayman Sharawna (171 days), Samer Issawi (140 days), Yousef Yassin (21 days), Jafar Azzidine (21 days) and Tarek Qaadan (21 days), are in danger of imminent death if they are not provided with immediate independent medical care or release. Addameer lawyers visited hunger striker Ayman Sharawna in Ramleh Prison Hosptial on 18 December 2012. Aymans health is in grave danger, as he is suffering from severe pain in the kidneys, liver and legs, and has lost his vision. Ayman is refusing to be transferred to another hospital due to his Israel Prison Services intention to shackle him during transportation and treatment. The doctor at Ramleh Prison Hospital told Ayman that there is serious danger on his life if he discontinues to drink water. He is currently taking vitamins and sugar.Ayman is protesting his arbitrary re-arrest after his releasei n the Gilad Shalit exchange of 11 October 2011. The prosecution is attempting to renew his previous sentence despite their lack of charges. 


Faris Zaid, Addameer lawyer, was unable to visit Samer Issawi today because of his court date, in which he was attacked by the IPS special services. Addameer lawyers last visited Samer Issawi on 12 December 2012, and reported that he is suffering pain in all of his muscles, has very low blood pressure and is losing his eye sight. He is now being regularly tested with a heart monitor and being administered with B12 injections to protect his nerves.
Like Ayman, Samer is also protesting his arbitrary re-arrest after his release in the Gilad Shalit exchange of 11 October 2011. The prosecution is also trying to renew the remained of his previous sentence of 20 years...." 

And Addameer calls on the intl community to pressure the Israeli Prison Service for the immediate release of the hunger striking prisoners and calls on the intl community to intervene and demands that Israel upholds international human rights and humanitarian law.

Prisoner Support and Human Rights Association - ADDAMEER - Five Palestinian Prisoners Continue their Hunger Strikes Despite Rapidly Deteriorating Health Conditions

Sherri


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Jeremiah said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reabhloideach said:
> 
> 
> 
> liberte, egalite, fraternite.
> 
> http://a6.idata.over-blog.com/300x225/2/23/32/68/IMG_9624.jpg
> 
> he will live forever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have been unable to find anything else out about his condition, and there is nothing anyone can really do here, that I can think of, but cry and pray for God to be with him and his family in this difficult situation they find themselves in and see them through it!
> 
> I am reminded what Palestinian Christian Mazin Qumsiyeh (who is also an American citizen and Professor and activist) said just a few days ago, he said  that Palestinian Christians believe Jesus became the first martyr for non-violent resistance to foreign occupation of Palestine.
> 
> Popular Resistance: Beit Laham
> 
> That comforts me, he walks in the steps of Jesus!
> 
> I think that might be true of all hunger striking political prisoners, in another sense, they have all turned away from violence, they are responding to Injustice with nonviolent resistance, just like Jesus set as the example for us all to follow! Perhaps, that itself is turning to and embracing Jesus!
> 
> And he will live forever, he will never be forgotten!
> 
> Sherri
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He walks in the steps of who??!!   Jesus is not a terrorist, Sherri.  Jesus layed down his own life so that those who would believe upon Him & His Shed Blood at the Cross to wash away their sins would be redeemed.  God sent his only son as the perfect sacrifice once and for all which is why Jesus said, It is finished!  This terrorist has by his very actions denied Jesus Christ and His Work at the Cross.  He has denied Jesus Christ as Lord.  He has rejected the only pardon he could receive to enter into Heaven and have eternal life.  We shall all have eternal life somewhere.  This man by rejecting the salvation Jesus Christ alone can offer has rejected eternal life in heaven and opted for an eternity separated from God Almighty.  He shall surely live forever.  In Hell.  May God have mercy on all who follow such ignorance.  - Jeremiah
Click to expand...


Jeremiah, 

Samer is not a terrorist, and he is laying down his life for the cause of freedom from Occupation and unlawful detention for his people, the Palestinian people. He is sacrificing self for others. He is not using weapons or violence against anyone and he is hating noone either. God has taken his hate away, as demonstrated by that letter he wrote the day after Christmas, and that is very much a God thing that results directly from this kind of self sacrifice.

You do not know what his relationship with God and Jesus is, stop judging him and other people here, every time you do it you are disobeying the command of Jesus in Matthew 7. And I become more and more  convinced you are someone who does not even know Jesus, how can someone who knows Jesus keep ignoring His words so blatantly as you are doing? 

May God have mercy on your soul and all your self righteous judging you keep embracing and engaging in here! You sound like a racist self righteous bigot!

Sherri


----------



## irosie91

Jeremiah     try to understand---to sherri an arab muslim who slips into a house 
for the "holy" purpose of slitting the throat of jewish infant is  NOT A TERRORIST--
he is a  HOLY JIHADIST WHOSE ASS SHOULD BE LICKED IN THE NAME OF ISA 
   It is true that Jesus was a martyr-----executed by the roman occupiers----tens 
of thousands of jews were executed by the roman occupiers ----the murderer 
of Jesus himself,,  Pontius Pilate----himself,,  is estimated to have CRUCIFIED ---
20,000 on the same charge----"sedition against rome"    He was  'in office'  as 
PROCURATOR OF JUDEA     for only ten years so that is an average of 2000 per 
year.     Imagine!!!!    that hill near jerusalem  at which those executions took 
place was soaked in blood------no wonder that there are no records other than 
the new testament account of Jesus-----he was one of SO MANY.     It is most 
interesting that  the "culture"  which  created the "legal code"   that legalized  
genocide--happens to be  sherri's very own culture ----in the lineage that SHE 
HERSELF  DIVULGED on this board----that is the  CULTURE OF ROME----and 
the "HOLY ROMAN EMPIRE"-----the same crap that did the genocide of native 
americans and the INQUISITION  ----the same crap that inspired the
 NUREMBERG LAWS and the same crap that inspired  the concept of DHIMMIA,
 It is fascinating that  ROME itself has been in the forefront of repudiating 
the filth to which sherri CLINGS


----------



## irosie91

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> samir was properly convicted of serious crime----he is playing a game
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He was released in the prison exchange deal, and there are no new charges, simply an unlawful administrative detention.
> 
> He has the right to listen to his God and engage in a hunger strike to protest the Injustice of his unlawful detention by Occupying Israeli Forces in Palestine.
Click to expand...



   Sherri lied again     Samer violated the terms of his release     Lots of her baby throat 
slitting heroes have done so----which is not surprising----recidivism among felons 
is VERY VERY COMMON -----as all reasonably educated lawyers know.    ----that's what 
PAROLE is all about in the USA


----------



## patrickcaturday

*For those people who wamt a taste of Israeli Justice Here you go.*

Ramallah: Israeli bulldozers have demolished the house of Ra&#8217;afat Al Eisawi, brother of the fasting Palestinian prisoner Samer Al Eisawi, who has refused to end his hunger strike launched 159 days ago.
Al Eisawi family accused the Israeli military forces of targeting the fasting Samer with the demolition, claiming it was aimed at putting pressure on Samer to stop his fast.
In an interview with Gulf News, Sherine Al Eisawi, Samer&#8217;s sister, said that Israeli forces arrived at Ra&#8217;afat&#8217;s house and started the demolition immediately. The family was not given the chance to clear their furniture and belongings.
&#8220;Ra&#8217;afat had never received a note, or a warning letter from the Israeli occupation Municipality in Jerusalem,&#8221; she said. &#8220;The Israeli official records do not show a single note or warning letter handed to Ra&#8217;afat at all,&#8221; she added.
The Israeli forces arrived when all the official departments in Jerusalem are closed giving the family no chance to appeal urgently to the court to suspend or postpone the demolition.

Latest Mideast News: Israel destroys Palestinian home as punishment - #PalHunger

*Israeli Justice is a code of law for the benefit of bigots and land thiefs.  Can someone tell me how this families home has anything to do with his hunger strike.* *SHAME ON ISRAEL !!!* * I don't think even the English were this ruthless !!!*


----------



## irosie91

was that the house in which   pig samer    had been storing the terrorist weapons?

The state of New York has laws allowing expropriation of property----from houses to 
vehicles ----buildings ---etc-----used in criminal activities.    In some cases   ---cars used in
just going to buy drugs on the streets----have been expropriated even if they belonged 
to  MOM


----------



## patrickcaturday

> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> was that the house in which   pig samer    had been storing the terrorist weapons?
> 
> The state of New York has laws allowing expropriation of property----from houses to
> vehicles ----buildings ---etc-----used in criminal activities.    In some cases   ---cars used in
> just going to buy drugs on the streets----have been expropriated even if they belonged
> to  MOM
Click to expand...



*Please show any proof that the house was being used to store weapons or is that just your assumption as a bigoted land thief.  The story in the link does not mention that at all, but you didn't read the link did you.  Another indication that you did not read the story is the fact that the Israeli forces did not give the family any opportunity to legally protest the demolition indeed the demolition was set to take place when the authorities who could have stoped it were closed.  For you to compare this to US laws where exproperation must be concidered in legal procedures is ludicrous and shows the shamelessness that Zionists will go to spread propaganda.*


----------



## irosie91

patrickcaturday said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> was that the house in which   pig samer    had been storing the terrorist weapons?
> 
> The state of New York has laws allowing expropriation of property----from houses to
> vehicles ----buildings ---etc-----used in criminal activities.    In some cases   ---cars used in
> just going to buy drugs on the streets----have been expropriated even if they belonged
> to  MOM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *Please show any proof that the house was being used to store weapons or is that just your assumption as a bigoted land thief.  The story in the link does not mention that at all, but you didn't read the link did you.  Another indication that you did not read the story is the fact that the Israeli forces did not give the family any opportunity to legally protest the demolition indeed the demolition was set to take place when the authorities who could have stoped it were closed.  For you to compare this to US laws where exproperation must be concidered in legal procedures is ludicrous and shows the shamelessness that Zionists will go to spread propaganda.*
Click to expand...



  Expropriation of vehicles   by the cops doing an arrest for drug buying did not 
require a court order.        All of the details   that you cite regarding the Samer 
case were noted in the post and in MY OWN POST  I asked   "was that the house 
in which samer stored his terrorists weapons"??????      Unlike you and your fellow 
islamo nazi pigs----I do not make baseless declarations.    As to the information in 
the article cited      PROVE IT TRUE!!!

      I learned about   news reports   coming out of the UMMAH  long ago----as 
      a kid in  1967.    I was so idiotically credulous that I assumed that the  
      "truth"   as to how that  June 1967  war was going lay somewhere  
      BETWEEN   the reports from egypt, and syria and jordan --etc     and 
      those of Israel.       I assumed that since they conflicted with each 
      other----both sides lied  "equally"        see?    I am that stupid.   
      I was in a crowd of people  -----June 1967---someone called out  
      "THE WAR IS OVER"    -----I asked  "who won....."?      
      afterall----thru the entire week  Nasser and the arab diplomats 
      in the televised UN proceedings had been   DECLARING VICTORY
          (they even claimed knocking more israeil planes 
                 out of the sky than  Israel  ever had)


----------



## Roudy

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> samir was properly convicted of serious crime----he is playing a game
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He was released in the prison exchange deal, and there are no new charges, simply an unlawful administrative detention.
> 
> He has the right to listen to his God and engage in a hunger strike to protest the Injustice of his unlawful detention by Occupying Israeli Forces in Palestine.
Click to expand...

According to Sherri, there is no such thing as a Palestinian or Muslim terrorist. They're all walking around with halos on their heads and it's always either Israel or someone else's fault. That's what they told her in Church on Sunday...or was it Friday at the Mosque her Muslime buddies hang out?  Yes, that's right, Jesus believes Palestinians and Muslimes are  always innocent and Jews and non Muslims are always guilty. 

The gospel according to Sherri. Praise be to Allah. Ha ha ha.


----------



## patrickcaturday

> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> patrickcaturday said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Please show any proof that the house was being used to store weapons or is that just your assumption as a bigoted land thief.  The story in the link does not mention that at all, but you didn't read the link did you.  Another indication that you did not read the story is the fact that the Israeli forces did not give the family any opportunity to legally protest the demolition indeed the demolition was set to take place when the authorities who could have stoped it were closed.  For you to compare this to US laws where exproperation must be concidered in legal procedures is ludicrous and shows the shamelessness that Zionists will go to spread propaganda.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Expropriation of vehicles   by the cops doing an arrest for drug buying did not
> require a court order.        All of the details   that you cite regarding the Samer
> case were noted in the post and in MY OWN POST  I asked   "was that the house
> in which samer stored his terrorists weapons"??????      Unlike you and your fellow
> islamo nazi pigs----I do not make baseless declarations.    As to the information in
> the article cited      PROVE IT TRUE!!!
> 
> I learned about   news reports   coming out of the UMMAH  long ago----as
> a kid in  1967.    I was so idiotically credulous that I assumed that the
> "truth"   as to how that  June 1967  war was going lay somewhere
> BETWEEN   the reports from egypt, and syria and jordan --etc     and
> those of Israel.       I assumed that since they conflicted with each
> other----both sides lied  "equally"        see?    I am that stupid.
> I was in a crowd of people  -----June 1967---someone called out
> "THE WAR IS OVER"    -----I asked  "who won....."?
> afterall----thru the entire week  Nasser and the arab diplomats
> in the televised UN proceedings had been   DECLARING VICTORY
> (they even claimed knocking more israeil planes
> out of the sky than  Israel  ever had)
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...



*I really don't care about your childhood memories as it seems to me that they are about as reliable as those of a old member of the KKK and probably just as bigoted. as for not making baseless charges  you always do. I asked you to provide proof that the house that was destroyed held or was holding weapons and you ran awat as fast as you could.  As for cars that are seized by the police that is a totally different legal concept than expropriation, and eve then the people who have the cars seized have the oppertunity to regain their property in further legal proceedings.  Pretty hard to regain your house, furniture and possessions if they are destroyed !!!*


----------



## Roudy

patrickcaturday said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Expropriation of vehicles   by the cops doing an arrest for drug buying did not
> require a court order.        All of the details   that you cite regarding the Samer
> case were noted in the post and in MY OWN POST  I asked   "was that the house
> in which samer stored his terrorists weapons"??????      Unlike you and your fellow
> islamo nazi pigs----I do not make baseless declarations.    As to the information in
> the article cited      PROVE IT TRUE!!!
> 
> I learned about   news reports   coming out of the UMMAH  long ago----as
> a kid in  1967.    I was so idiotically credulous that I assumed that the
> "truth"   as to how that  June 1967  war was going lay somewhere
> BETWEEN   the reports from egypt, and syria and jordan --etc     and
> those of Israel.       I assumed that since they conflicted with each
> other----both sides lied  "equally"        see?    I am that stupid.
> I was in a crowd of people  -----June 1967---someone called out
> "THE WAR IS OVER"    -----I asked  "who won....."?
> afterall----thru the entire week  Nasser and the arab diplomats
> in the televised UN proceedings had been   DECLARING VICTORY
> (they even claimed knocking more israeil planes
> out of the sky than  Israel  ever had)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *I really don't care about your childhood memories as it seems to me that they are about as reliable as those of a old member of the KKK and probably just as bigoted. as for not making baseless charges  you always do. I asked you to provide proof that the house that was destroyed held or was holding weapons and you ran awat as fast as you could.  As for cars that are seized by the police that is a totally different legal concept than expropriation, and eve then the people who have the cars seized have the oppertunity to regain their property in further legal proceedings.  Pretty hard to regain your house, furniture and possessions if they are destroyed !!!*
Click to expand...

Shut the fuck up Patrick. He was convicted in a court and then released in a prisoner swap, because Israelis care more about their own than do Palestinians. By last count it was like 1000 Palestinians for one Israeli kidnapped illegally. And an Israeli body usually brings in about 500 Palestinian animals.  Fuck Samir and fuck all Palestinain terrorist animals like Hamas. Why should anybody have pity on these child killing mass murdering Islamic savages is beyond me. 

Now go whine to your Nazi cocksucker boyfriend Seal and ask him what he thinks you should do now.


----------



## irosie91

patrickcaturday said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Expropriation of vehicles   by the cops doing an arrest for drug buying did not
> require a court order.        All of the details   that you cite regarding the Samer
> case were noted in the post and in MY OWN POST  I asked   "was that the house
> in which samer stored his terrorists weapons"??????      Unlike you and your fellow
> islamo nazi pigs----I do not make baseless declarations.    As to the information in
> the article cited      PROVE IT TRUE!!!
> 
> I learned about   news reports   coming out of the UMMAH  long ago----as
> a kid in  1967.    I was so idiotically credulous that I assumed that the
> "truth"   as to how that  June 1967  war was going lay somewhere
> BETWEEN   the reports from egypt, and syria and jordan --etc     and
> those of Israel.       I assumed that since they conflicted with each
> other----both sides lied  "equally"        see?    I am that stupid.
> I was in a crowd of people  -----June 1967---someone called out
> "THE WAR IS OVER"    -----I asked  "who won....."?
> afterall----thru the entire week  Nasser and the arab diplomats
> in the televised UN proceedings had been   DECLARING VICTORY
> (they even claimed knocking more israeil planes
> out of the sky than  Israel  ever had)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *I really don't care about your childhood memories as it seems to me that they are about as reliable as those of a old member of the KKK and probably just as bigoted. as for not making baseless charges  you always do. I asked you to provide proof that the house that was destroyed held or was holding weapons and you ran awat as fast as you could.  As for cars that are seized by the police that is a totally different legal concept than expropriation, and eve then the people who have the cars seized have the oppertunity to regain their property in further legal proceedings.  Pretty hard to regain your house, furniture and possessions if they are destroyed !!!*
Click to expand...



   You lied again  caturday-----you asked for  "PROOF"  that the house had 
   contained weapons ------despite the fact that I did not claim it did ----
   I simply  ASKED   (thus providing a possible PLAUSIBLE reason for its 
   destruction   ----in fact legal---as a LEGAL MILITARY TARGET)

   You claimed  I   "ran"   from the demand for "proof"   Another filthy lie ---
   lying pig.     I answered your post very quickly.

   And yet another fart from you-----in which the stink includes 
   your claim that I make baseless   charges 

   As to the  reports from the  UMMAH----I was a bit too occupied 
   with my own life too pay attention to everything  with 
   which Baghdad Bob   entertained the world----back then.
   But his crap was simply a reprise of the arab customs 
   I observed in  1967----my memory is excellent ----has nothing 
   to do with the  KKK   you filthy nazi lump shit


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

irosie91 said:


> patrickcaturday said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I really don't care about your childhood memories as it seems to me that they are about as reliable as those of a old member of the KKK and probably just as bigoted. as for not making baseless charges  you always do. I asked you to provide proof that the house that was destroyed held or was holding weapons and you ran awat as fast as you could.  As for cars that are seized by the police that is a totally different legal concept than expropriation, and eve then the people who have the cars seized have the oppertunity to regain their property in further legal proceedings.  Pretty hard to regain your house, furniture and possessions if they are destroyed !!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You lied again  caturday-----you asked for  "PROOF"  that the house had
> contained weapons ------despite the fact that I did not claim it did ----
> I simply  ASKED   (thus providing a possible PLAUSIBLE reason for its
> destruction   ----in fact legal---as a LEGAL MILITARY TARGET)
> 
> You claimed  I   "ran"   from the demand for "proof"   Another filthy lie ---
> lying pig.     I answered your post very quickly.
> 
> And yet another fart from you-----in which the stink includes
> your claim that I make baseless   charges
> 
> As to the  reports from the  UMMAH----I was a bit too occupied
> with my own life too pay attention to everything  with
> which Baghdad Bob   entertained the world----back then.
> But his crap was simply a reprise of the arab customs
> I observed in  1967----my memory is excellent ----has nothing
> to do with the  KKK   you filthy nazi lump shit
Click to expand...


Full of shit like always and never supporting anything you say. I cannot imagine all Samers family is going through. But one thing they do have is they are on the right side. They are simply trying to withstand and endure these horrible circumstances O ccupation presents to them and stay human in the face of it. Israel has shown she has no heart or humanity and Israel does not deserve to keep existing as a Nation. There  is a Facebook page that I think is Samers family when he was younger and there are photos and some are just of Gaza and Occupation and Resistance and children being humiliated. Israel forever for me invokes sn image of hurting children and killing children and human rights abuses and Apartheid and ethnic cleansing  and everything that is bad in the world. And Palestine invokes an image of Jesus living with Injustice and under Occupation and every man woman and child who today lives with injustice and occupation just like Jesus did. Jews attack and kill the Prophets and Jesus and those who keep resisting Occupation and Palestine is just like it was 2000  years ago.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

irosie91 said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> samir was properly convicted of serious crime----he is playing a game
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He was released in the prison exchange deal, and there are no new charges, simply an unlawful administrative detention.
> 
> He has the right to listen to his God and engage in a hunger strike to protest the Injustice of his unlawful detention by Occupying Israeli Forces in Palestine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Sherri lied again     Samer violated the terms of his release     Lots of her baby throat
> slitting heroes have done so----which is not surprising----recidivism among felons
> is VERY VERY COMMON -----as all reasonably educated lawyers know.    ----that's what
> PAROLE is all about in the USA
Click to expand...


He did not do anything except try to travel from one Palestinian village to another, Jesus did a lot of that too and  there are no new charges. . Stop lying, there is no truth in you you are just a living carcass oozing hate and lies and vulgarity and vileness. That is what Zionism does to a human being it turns all of them into Rosies.


----------



## MHunterB

"Israel has shown she has no heart or humanity and Israel does not deserve to keep existing as a Nation.
Jews attack and kill the Prophets and Jesus and those who keep resisting Occupation and Pakestine is just like it was 2000 years ago. "

Thus speak the whores for Satan.


----------



## MHunterB

The sherrithing seems incapable of remembering that it has NO right to decide for anyone else what Israel nor any nation may 'deserve' from our Creator.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

MHunterB said:


> "Israel has shown she has no heart or humanity and Israel does not deserve to keep existing as a Nation.
> Jews attack and kill the Prophets and Jesus and those who keep resisting Occupation and Pakestine is just like it was 2000 years ago. "
> 
> Thus speak the whores for Satan.



You  jusf cannot face the truth and everytime you are presented with it you start the name calling!


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Israel has shown she has no heart or humanity and Israel does not deserve to keep existing as a Nation.
> Jews attack and kill the Prophets and Jesus and those who keep resisting Occupation and Pakestine is just like it was 2000 years ago. "
> 
> Thus speak the whores for Satan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You  jusf cannot face the truth and everytime you are presented with it you start the name calling!
Click to expand...


Am I more than one person now, too, you call me the whores for Satan? What is that?


----------



## Connery

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Israel has shown she has no heart or humanity and Israel does not deserve to keep existing as a Nation.
> Jews attack and kill the Prophets and Jesus and those who keep resisting Occupation and Pakestine is just like it was 2000 years ago. "
> 
> Thus speak the whores for Satan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You  jusf cannot face the truth and everytime you are presented with it you start the name calling!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Am I more than one person now, too, you call me the whores for Satan? What is that?
Click to expand...


Between the voices that speak to you in your head and the variety of ramblings, recriminations doled out and quotes from the scripture I would not be surprised to find that you are many people wrapped up into one earthly body.


----------



## MHunterB

LOL, the poor wee sherrithing just can't keep from trying to make a post all about its nasty self!

For those who don't understand a poetic form of English:   "Thus spake" = "That is how (subject) speak, when the (whores for Satan) 'subject' is plural.

And special just for the sherrthing:  "That is how the whores for Satan speak" is what the words meant.  I am SHOCKED, I tell you, that a person who could pass a bar exam was unable to figure that out. 

Soooooo - How much did your 'ringer' get paid?

PS:  Since you've already had it explained what 'whoring for' means - and have used it yourself! - then I think you should be able to figure out what 'whores for Satan' would imply.


----------



## irosie91

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Full of shit like always and never supporting anything you say.
> 
> (rosie)   Sherri----if there is anything   FULL OF SHIT on this board its your
> posts.    The idiot sherri actually demands I "SUPPORT"   with
> certified documents  ----the fact that I leaned to sing christmas
> carols as a child   ----I wonder how many times her ass was thrown
> out of court.
> 
> I cannot imagine all Samers family is going through.
> 
> (rosie)  I can imagine it----lots of people I know have gone thru
> a lot worse   ----at the hands of isa-respecters
> 
> 
> But one thing they do have is they are on the right side. They are simply trying to withstand and endure these horrible circumstances O ccupation presents to them and stay human in the face of it.
> 
> (rosie)   Depends no your definition of  "human"   Lots of people I know went
> thru a lot worse and unlike you and yours do not call people who slit
> the throats    of infants   HEROES      In fact---none of them do slit
> the throats of infants as have   so many  ISA-RESPECTERS  of your ilk
> 
> 
> Israel has shown she has no heart or humanity and Israel does not deserve to keep existing as a Nation.
> 
> 
> (rosie)   Shit like you and yours never deserved to exist on the planet.   Shit like you,
> have comitted genocides in the HUNDREDS OF MILLIONS and counting
> 
> 
> There  is a Facebook page that I think is Samers family when he was younger and there are photos and some are just of Gaza and Occupation and Resistance and children being humiliated. Israel forever for me invokes sn image of hurting children and killing children and human rights abuses and Apartheid and ethnic cleansing  and everything that is bad in the world.
> 
> (rosie)  Gee   and coming from shit like you whose ILK    have perpetrated genocides
> in the hundreds of millions and CELEBRATED THEM ---while in its
> thousands of years of history     the people and nation   called   ISRAEL    has never
> perpetrated a single genocide-----it is MACABRE
> 
> 
> 
> And Palestine invokes an image of Jesus living with Injustice and under Occupation and every man woman and child who today lives with injustice and occupation
> 
> (rosie)
> Jesus was a pharisee jew who lived under the OCCUPATION OF ROME----which---even
> before it developed   YOUR CULTURE ----ie the HOLY ROMAN EMPIRE----and its
> FILTH     that includes  LEGAL GENOCIDE    had already engaged in barbaric
> oppression-----only one example being the filth it imposed in ISRAEL/JUDEA
> Pontius Pilate---THE PROCURATOR OF JUDEA    for ten years murdered by
> crucifixtion----20,000 jews    ---average being 2000 per year... ----every lawyer
> knows that   -----ENGLAND developed as part of the  HOLY ROMAN EMPIRE
> and english common law is based in the same filth that brought us crucifixtion,
> torture and execution as a public SPECTACLE   at which sluts of your ilk
> moaned in orgiastic joy just as sluts in TOULOUSE FRANCE --recently
> ULULATED AND DANCED  because a dog of your ilk ----grabbed a four year
> old girl by her curls and shot her brains  out.
> 
> you are quite a comical pile of macabre shit.     You denied being a sunday
> school teacher-----time to deny being a lawyer----you know so little
> 
> 
> just like Jesus did. Jews attack and kill the Prophets and Jesus and those who keep resisting Occupation and Pakestine is just like it was 2000  years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (rosie)>>>
> Palestine was occupied by rome    2000 years ago.    Pharisee jews like Jesus
> resisted roman occupation-----and were executed in the thousands for it.  some by
> crucifixtion-----your roman forebears also used other methods----which they continued
> into the INQUISITION----like burning them to death     Lots of pharisees went down
> that way.     The pigs who developed the nazism which is yours----also enslaved and worked
> jews to death.     Did you know that your fellows used jewish labor to build your COLLISEUM?       Adolf Hitler did not invent   nazism and dhimmia-----the romans
> did it-----and CONSTANTINE IMPOSED IT       Real christians today prefer to
> claim that constantine never  "REALLY"   was a christian------neither were you
> 
> 
> By the way----which  "prophets"   did jews actually   KILL?       I have an excellent
> memory-----I read both the  old and new testaments as a child       I know the answer
> regarding  "prophets"   actually MURDERED    ----and by whom.
> 
> just think------even if you are not a sunday school teacher----you must have read
> the book SOME time in your life-----or are you just spitting more shit?
Click to expand...


----------



## Hossfly

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> He was released in the prison exchange deal, and there are no new charges, simply an unlawful administrative detention.
> 
> He has the right to listen to his God and engage in a hunger strike to protest the Injustice of his unlawful detention by Occupying Israeli Forces in Palestine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sherri lied again     Samer violated the terms of his release     Lots of her baby throat
> slitting heroes have done so----which is not surprising----recidivism among felons
> is VERY VERY COMMON -----as all reasonably educated lawyers know.    ----that's what
> PAROLE is all about in the USA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He did not do anything except try to travel from one Palestinian village to another, Jesus did a lot of that too and  there are no new charges. . Stop lying, there is no truth in you you are just a living carcass oozing hate and lies and vulgarity and vileness. That is what Zionism does to a human being it turns all of them into Rosies.
Click to expand...

Do you mean Samer was merely traveling to another village to attend Sunday School and the Polizei captured him? And to think I believed he was an Islamic terrorist bastard. I am going to write a nasty letter to the IDF and let them know the truth. They will believe me. I will also suggest when they release him that he be given a book of coupons from Micky Ds. Does he know that McRib is back?


----------



## irosie91

Hossfly said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sherri lied again     Samer violated the terms of his release     Lots of her baby throat
> slitting heroes have done so----which is not surprising----recidivism among felons
> is VERY VERY COMMON -----as all reasonably educated lawyers know.    ----that's what
> PAROLE is all about in the USA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He did not do anything except try to travel from one Palestinian village to another, Jesus did a lot of that too and  there are no new charges. . Stop lying, there is no truth in you you are just a living carcass oozing hate and lies and vulgarity and vileness. That is what Zionism does to a human being it turns all of them into Rosies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you mean Samer was merely traveling to another village to attend Sunday School and the Polizei captured him? And to think I believed he was an Islamic terrorist bastard. I am going to write a nasty letter to the IDF and let them know the truth. They will believe me. I will also suggest when they release him that he be given a book of coupons from Micky Ds. Does he know that McRib is back?
Click to expand...



there is a McRib?     gee----

   It has something to do with him going to a place specifically barred to him 
as part of his  parole agreement      he violated the agreement.    Lots 
of people released from prison   do that sort of thing----its like  sexual 
deviants being barred from hanging around school yards ----sherri would 
defend that too if only she could be sure that the next kid attacked would 
be a jew


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

MHunterB said:


> The sherrithing seems incapable of remembering that it has NO right to decide for anyone else what Israel nor any nation may 'deserve' from our Creator.



I have the right to have an opinion about this and my opinion is the same way Nazi Germanys Regime did not deserve to keep existing Is true about Israels Nazi Zionist Regime. The Regimes are just like one another! And  there were people resisting Injustices there with nonviolent resistance like the last Pope. Pope John Paul. Samer and his family are like him and it does not matter what we did yesterday,   a hunger strike is nonviolent resistance. I was talking to my husband about hunger strikes and Islam and he could not point to some specific religious teaching.. But it was funny, he said there was a human rights defender in Iran who went on a over 30 day hunger strike and it did nothing for her. But then he told me her story and I learned they released her at least temporarily to be with her children, she shamed them into releasing her,  after she lost about 50 pounds. And we both realized there was good that came from her hunger strike. The thing is none of us know how a sacrificial act like this will glorify God , we do not know in this specific case how God/Allah will take this man and his acts of sacrifice for others and show us the Glory of God. I have no doubt but that God/Allah  will be glorified here, good will flow from this hunger strike and this mans courageous response to the unlawful Occupation , the acts of the Palestinian hunger striker Samer Issawi. Samer wins whether he lives or dies, he will be free from unlawful bondage and detention, either released from his physical bonds and freed by his Occupiers or freed and in God' s arms.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Connery said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> You  jusf cannot face the truth and everytime you are presented with it you start the name calling!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Am I more than one person now, too, you call me the whores for Satan? What is that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Between the voices that speak to you in your head and the variety of ramblings, recriminations doled out and quotes from the scripture I would not be surprised to find that you are many people wrapped up into one earthly body.
Click to expand...


One thing I am not is a defender of baby killers like Connery, scum of the earth!


----------



## Hossfly

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> 
> The sherrithing seems incapable of remembering that it has NO right to decide for anyone else what Israel nor any nation may 'deserve' from our Creator.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have the right to have an opinion about this and my opinion is the same way Nazi Germanys Regime did not deserve to keep existing Is true about Israels Nazi Zionist Regime. The Regimes are just like one another! And  there were people resisting Injustices there with nonviolent resistance like the last Pope. Pope John Paul. Samer and his family are like him and it does not matter what we did yesterday,   a hunger strike is nonviolent resistance. I was talking to my husband about hunger strikes and Islam and he could not point to some specific religious teaching.. But it was funny, he said there was a human rights defender in Iran who went on a over 30 day hunger strike and it did nothing for her. But then he told me her story and I learned they released her at least temporarily to be with her children, she shamed them into releasing her,  after she lost about 50 pounds. And we both realized there was good that came from her hunger strike. The thing is none of us know how a sacrificial act like this will glorify God , we do not know in this specific case how God/Allah will take this man and his acts of sacrifice for others and show us the Glory of God. I have no doubt but that God/Allah  will be glorified here, good will flow from this hunger strike and this mans courageous response to the unlawful Occupation , the acts of the Palestinian hunger striker Samer Issawi. Samer wins whether he lives or dies, he will be free from unlawful bondage and detention, either released from his physical bonds and freed by his Occupiers or freed and in God' s arms.
Click to expand...

Thanks for the tip, preacher. I am going to go on a hunger strike right here in my own house so I can lose 50 lbs. I am getting tired of wearing tents for clothes and will be glad to go back to Size 48. Praise de Lawd!


----------



## MHunterB

"I have the right to have an opinion about this and *my opinion is *the same way Nazi Germanys Regime did not deserve to keep existing Is *true* about Israels Nazi Zionist Regime."

Complete insanity:  opinions do NOT have any truth value.  Not yours or mine or anyone's.  Oh, it's your own opinion, and you actually believe it - but neither of those has any 'automatic' connection to truth.


----------



## MHunterB

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Connery said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Am I more than one person now, too, you call me the whores for Satan? What is that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Between the voices that speak to you in your head and the variety of ramblings, recriminations doled out and quotes from the scripture I would not be surprised to find that you are many people wrapped up into one earthly body.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> One thing I am not is a defender of baby killers like Connery, scum of the earth!
Click to expand...


And in a very few minutes, the sherrithing then praises convicted child killer Samer - well, I suppose that praising and glorifying such a murderer is technically not the same as 'defending' such.


----------



## irosie91

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> 
> The sherrithing seems incapable of remembering that it has NO right to decide for anyone else what Israel nor any nation may 'deserve' from our Creator.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have the right to have an opinion about this and my opinion is the same way Nazi Germanys Regime did not deserve to keep existing Is true about Israels Nazi Zionist Regime. The Regimes are just like one another! And  there were people resisting Injustices there with nonviolent resistance like the last Pope. Pope John Paul. Samer and his family are like him and it does not matter what we did yesterday,   a hunger strike is nonviolent resistance. I was talking to my husband about hunger strikes and Islam and he could not point to some specific religious teaching.. But it was funny, he said there was a human rights defender in Iran who went on a over 30 day hunger strike and it did nothing for her. But then he told me her story and I learned they released her at least temporarily to be with her children, she shamed them into releasing her,  after she lost about 50 pounds. And we both realized there was good that came from her hunger strike. The thing is none of us know how a sacrificial act like this will glorify God , we do not know in this specific case how God/Allah will take this man and his acts of sacrifice for others and show us the Glory of God. I have no doubt but that God/Allah  will be glorified here, good will flow from this hunger strike and this mans courageous response to the unlawful Occupation , the acts of the Palestinian hunger striker Samer Issawi. Samer wins whether he lives or dies, he will be free from unlawful bondage and detention, either released from his physical bonds and freed by his Occupiers or freed and in God' s arms.
Click to expand...




Sherri    do you write motions and petitions?      Has anything you have written been 
accepted by a judge?


----------



## Hossfly

irosie91 said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> 
> The sherrithing seems incapable of remembering that it has NO right to decide for anyone else what Israel nor any nation may 'deserve' from our Creator.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have the right to have an opinion about this and my opinion is the same way Nazi Germanys Regime did not deserve to keep existing Is true about Israels Nazi Zionist Regime. The Regimes are just like one another! And  there were people resisting Injustices there with nonviolent resistance like the last Pope. Pope John Paul. Samer and his family are like him and it does not matter what we did yesterday,   a hunger strike is nonviolent resistance. I was talking to my husband about hunger strikes and Islam and he could not point to some specific religious teaching.. But it was funny, he said there was a human rights defender in Iran who went on a over 30 day hunger strike and it did nothing for her. But then he told me her story and I learned they released her at least temporarily to be with her children, she shamed them into releasing her,  after she lost about 50 pounds. And we both realized there was good that came from her hunger strike. The thing is none of us know how a sacrificial act like this will glorify God , we do not know in this specific case how God/Allah will take this man and his acts of sacrifice for others and show us the Glory of God. I have no doubt but that God/Allah  will be glorified here, good will flow from this hunger strike and this mans courageous response to the unlawful Occupation , the acts of the Palestinian hunger striker Samer Issawi. Samer wins whether he lives or dies, he will be free from unlawful bondage and detention, either released from his physical bonds and freed by his Occupiers or freed and in God' s arms.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sherri    do you write motions and petitions?      Has anything you have written been
> accepted by a judge?
Click to expand...

Nah, she leaves it up to Jesus to do the legwork.


----------



## MHunterB

Rosie, I believe there are 'cheat sheets' available - 'fill-in-the-blank' templates which the less-skilled may refer to, in order to supplement their slender knowledge.  Nothing to be ashamed of, especially for a beginner......


----------



## Connery

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Connery said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Am I more than one person now, too, you call me the whores for Satan? What is that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Between the voices that speak to you in your head and the variety of ramblings, recriminations doled out and quotes from the scripture I would not be surprised to find that you are many people wrapped up into one earthly body.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> One thing I am not is a defender of baby killers like Connery, scum of the earth!
Click to expand...


.......but sherri I have been praying for you...... to be restored to sanity...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

MHunterB said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Connery said:
> 
> 
> 
> Between the voices that speak to you in your head and the variety of ramblings, recriminations doled out and quotes from the scripture I would not be surprised to find that you are many people wrapped up into one earthly body.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One thing I am not is a defender of baby killers like Connery, scum of the earth!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And in a very few minutes, the sherrithing then praises convicted child killer Samer - well, I suppose that praising and glorifying such a murderer is technically not the same as 'defending' such.
Click to expand...


Witch,

Samer is not a child killer, all that comes from you, the witch's mouth, are the lies of a  witch. 

He is also not a convicted child killer, witch liar!

There is no truth in you.

How many babies have you, the witch, killed?

Sherri


----------



## RoccoR

Hossfly; irosie91; SherriMunnerlyn; _et al,_

Sometimes, I think we lose sight of what a "Prisoner Hunger Strike" really is; and its implications.

(COMMENT-Generalities)

In such events, there is always a "demand." The demand is either implicit or explicit, but it is always there. _(Freedom, Publicity, Notoriety/Fame, Tangibles, etc)_

The prisoner adopts a persona. They are a hero, maryr, or generally undeserving of the sentence _(an innocent or desperate)_, etc.

The hunger strike is generally a combination of blackmail, hostage and threat.

Given me "X" or I'll do "Y!"
_When my oldest child was young, she would sometimes ask for something. On rare occasions, when I would deny her request, she would scream and then hold her breath until I capitulated. She was pretty good, and would sometimes hold it long enough to turn blue.​_In the case of most "Prisoner Hunger Strikes," the prisoner becomes both the blackmailer and the hostage with the threat:

Given me what I demand or I'll kill the hostage (himself).
This is not unlike my daughter holding her breath.

In a "Prisoner Hunger Strike," the government has to make some decisions. In a normal hostage case, the Government would want to free the hostage from danger. This normally kicks-off a negotiation between the government and the hostage taker; with the first question being: What do you want? _(The Demand.)_

In a "Prisoner Hunger Strike" the weapon is food and the trigger is self denial.

Given me my freedom or I'll starve the hostage _(himself)_.

Given that you cannot free the hostage, what do you (The Government) have to consider?

Do you have a policy to negotiate?
What is the probability that the threat will be executed?
What impact will the execution of the threat have?
How will the law bidding taxpayer view capitulation 'v' status quo?
What will the general prison population think? Will it inspire more strikes?

Are the demands reasonable?
What does the cost 'v' benefit analysis conclude?
What precedent does capitulation set?
What dangers does the capitulation present?

Simultaneously, there is an investigation concerning the allegations made by the Prisoner. This is a moral obligation to determine if in fact, the demands are actually needed for health, safety or other rational concerns.  Make no mistake, there are cases _(few though they may be)_ when, the demands might actually improve the health and safety of the prisoner population and staff. But there is also the need to be demonstrably human in the treatment of prisoners.

In terms of a medical intervention in a sour "Prisoner Hunger Strike," this has to be carefully considered and the reasoning _(for and against)_ logically documented. This cannot be a subjective decision in the eyes of either the taxpayer or the prison population. The policy must be straight forward, very clear and understood by all.

There is no one single correct answer to the question of a "Prisoner Hunger Strike" and how to handle them. They each must be evaluated individually.

But remember what a "Prisoner Hunger Strike" really is: a combination of blackmail, hostage and threat. And if believable, gives you some insight into the persona of the inmate.  It tells you something about "life" and how they consider it.  They have put a price on it _(The Demand)_.

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## MHunterB

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> One thing I am not is a defender of baby killers like Connery, scum of the earth!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And in a very few minutes, the sherrithing then praises convicted child killer Samer - well, I suppose that praising and glorifying such a murderer is technically not the same as 'defending' such.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Witch,
> 
> Samer is not a child killer, all that comes from you, the witch's mouth, are the lies of a  witch.
> 
> He is also not a convicted child killer, witch liar!
> 
> There is no truth in you.
> 
> How many babies have you, the witch, killed?
> 
> Sherri
Click to expand...


Do, please, wipe that foam off from about your maw, l'il sherrithing.  

 One more time:  it means *nothing* to simply claim another poster lied.  One needs to give some citation or supporting 'evidence' to refute an allegation.  You provided nothing of the sort, just a lot of overly emotional verbiage with no factual content.

I must say, though:  It would be very shameful of you to be misrepresenting my miscarriage as me having killed our baby :  ((


----------



## MHunterB

An excellent post, Rocco - you've done a very accurate deconstruction of what the 'hunger strike' situation is.   It's not the same as choosing suicide over capture, as another poster claimed.

Unfortunately, Rocco, as long as your posts are reasonably phrased and analytical it seems they will be ignored by the extremists here.  I suspect that's because they seem to be allergic to logic:  they keep mistaking opinion for fact and imagining that whatever they believe strongly *must* be some kind of 'truth'.


----------



## irosie91

Samer was convicted of  harboring a  CACHE OF TERRORIST WEAPONS    
and association with and activities within   a baby murdering organization 
in the name of   ALLAH/ISA     He was not ----specifically convicted of 
murdering a baby for  allah/isa   on his own     In the USA   lots of 
people have been sentenced to LONG terms in jail for the same sort 
of filth even if they themselves have not yet murdered a babies.   
Adolf abu ali hitler never murdered a baby with his own hands 
either ----in fact neither did   Adolf mustafa eichmann.  

Persons of the disgusting ilk of  samer---kidnapped an israeli and 
extorted the freeing of  samer as a ransom for the innocent  
person who was kidnapped in the name of allah/isa    
A very large pile of shit was handed over to the  for allah/isa 
baby killers      consisting of  about 1000 lumps of shit something 
like samer-----of those several were convicted of MURDER      but 
the filthy shit was released.   Samer is not the only piece that has 
returned to the  service of   allah/isa-----and no doubt the pile of 
shit  WILL kill more


----------



## Uncensored2008

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Save Samer, he is dying: Samer Issawi and the plight of Palestinian hunger strikers



Um, why?


----------



## Uncensored2008

deltex1 said:


> I have a pound of bacon I didn't use for the twice baked potatoes....



I'll spring for some shrimp!


----------



## yidnar

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Save Samer, he is dying: Samer Issawi and the plight of Palestinian hunger strikers
> 
> 'Save Samer, he is dying': Samer Issawi and the plight of Palestinian hunger strikers
> 
> After the children and all the abuses Israel perpetrates against them, it is the Palestinian political prisoners that stand out to me as showing us the real face of the human rights abuses that is the Israeli Occupation of Palestine!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We see all of what the Occupation is in all of its ugliness.
> 
> The only light is in the faces of the men and women and children and their families who endure/experience these awful unlawful detentions and their stories of remaining steadfast and always keeping hope alive. They endure such crimes against humanity that deprives them all of liberty and freedom and basic human rights that are supposed to be guaranteed to all human beings in our world by international treaties and laws!
> 
> Samer Issawi is dying, on hunger strike for 153 days now, here is a part of his story, a man in prison for 11 years (and all detentions of Palestinains are unlawful as they do not meet the requirenments of intl law as to detentions or trials) , released, and then redetained, held without bail and I think no official charges have been levelled against him, even now.
> 
> "On Nov 22nd I talked with Samer's father on the phone. Hearing his sad voice gave away how depressed he was. On Sunday, December 16th, though the situation is even harder as his son is at a critical condition, I had the chance to talk to him again, and I asked about his wife who had fainted after her son's re-arrest; she has hardly been able to speak or move since then. "Her condition is worsening each day. She was shocked and kept looking at her son's face when she attended the court hearing on Thursday, December 13th. She could not endure seeing her son losing more than half of his weight. Unconsciously, she screamed at the judge's face, "Your apartheid regime is illegal and we do not recognize it. Samer will be released either you want or not". I do not know how to describe this, but my wife is just a mother with a heart!" "Her physical and psychological condition is now more at risk than ever. She cannot endure seeing her own son dying. She spends most of her day at hospitals and every single moment, she repeats the same plea: "Can't anybody help my son to be free and to live!"
> 
> I cautiously asked Shireen: When have you seen your brother?" No one has met or spoken to him since his current arrest. I have seen him on Thursday (December 13th) when he appeared in court. He is turning into some bones covered with a human wrap. In other words, he is a skeleton sitting in a wheelchair, and he can't move or walk. My brother was put in the slaughterhouse of Ramla Prison Hospital during his first month of the strike. A month later he was put in a small cell as a punishment. He suffered the solitary confinement in a two-meter square room, meant to pressure him to end his strike, she answered with sorrow."
> 
> 
> &#x202b;
> 
> Sherri


 ok ...ill send him a Bar BQ sandwich .


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

MHunterB said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> 
> And in a very few minutes, the sherrithing then praises convicted child killer Samer - well, I suppose that praising and glorifying such a murderer is technically not the same as 'defending' such.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Witch,
> 
> Samer is not a child killer, all that comes from you, the witch's mouth, are the lies of a  witch.
> 
> He is also not a convicted child killer, witch liar!
> 
> There is no truth in you.
> 
> How many babies have you, the witch, killed?tg
> 
> Sherri
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do, please, wipe that foam off from about your maw, l'il sherrithing.
> 
> One more time:  it means *nothing* to simply claim another poster lied.  One needs to give some citation or supporting 'evidence' to refute an allegation.  You provided nothing of the sort, just a lot of overly emotional verbiage with no factual content.
> 
> I must say, though:  It would be very shameful of you to be misrepresenting my miscarriage as me having killed our baby :  ((
Click to expand...


Witch, Samer was not charged with killing children or convicted of killing children. And My question to you was simply my responding to your baseless lie about Samer. It is a questionable practice to just make an assumption a Palestinian is  a child kiiler like you did  It reeks of The Chosen People prejudice and racism. I decided to assume the same about you, that you were a child killer, as you did about Samer, so you would see how that feels! I did not know anything about your miscarriage..You are probably lying about that  too, I do not believe a word coming out of 
the mouth of the witch.


----------



## Meathead

Isn't he dead yet? Not that I'm really following this nor much concerned for his life, but I figure once he dies, there'll be less bitching.


----------



## Uncensored2008

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Witch, Samer was not charged with killing children or convicted of killing children. And My question to you was simply my responding to your baseless lie about Samer. It is a questionable practice to just make an assumption a Palestinian is  a child kiiler like you did  It reeks of The Chosen People prejudice and racism... I decided to assume the same about you, that you were a child killer, as you did about Samer, so you would see how that feels! I did not know you had an abortion .



Why not buy the Muzzie cocksucker a nice lobster dinner? Or a ham sandwich?


----------



## irosie91

Meathead said:


> Isn't he dead yet? Not that I'm really following this nor much concerned for his life, but I figure once he dies, there'll be less bitching.




chances are   the piece of shit will not die       He will be  fed by some means----and the 
islamo nazi pigs will describe that as  "TORTURE"      If the Israelis surgically  place 
a feeding tube into the fundus of his stomach----the procedure will be described as 
INTENSELY PAINFUL      If he is restrained----that will be  "INTENSELY PAINFUL"  too


----------



## MHunterB

"Witch, Samer was not charged with killing children or convicted of killing children. And My question to you was simply my responding to your baseless lie about Samer. It is a questionable practice to just make an assumption a Palestinian is a child kiiler like you did It reeks of The Chosen People prejudice and racism... I decided to assume the same about you, that you were a child killer, as you did about Samer, so you would see how that feels! *I did not know you had an abortion *."

Thanks for admitting that you knew you were lying.

*sigh!*  And to think I really did imagine it would be beneath even you to misrepresent my miscarriage as "having an abortion".  I guess that shows the depths of depravity to which you're willing to go : ((


----------



## irosie91

The term  "miscarriage"   is a kind of weird  euphemism ----because the word  "abortion"  
developed a negative conotation  -----ABORT---means  something like "terminate" -----
and abortion---"termination"        When educated people like doctors and lawyers and marge 
speak-----they should probably use reasonably sophisticated language---not -that which bar maids use
(not to impugn bar maids but sometimes not the most highly educated people in the world)

the common term   MISCARRIAGE----is a  "SPONTANEOUS ABORTION"  ----a purposeful termination of a pregnancy   is  an   "INDUCED ABORTION"   

     I cannot imagine a lawyer just saying or writing  "ABORTION"    unless the lawyer is 
     an IDIOT   (idiot is a term that properly refers to a human of very low intellect----
     which is a congenital condition------it is out dated but was, in the past ---an actual 
     term used in medical science)


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

MHunterB said:


> "Witch, Samer was not charged with killing children or convicted of killing children. And My question to you was simply my responding to your baseless lie about Samer. It is a questionable practice to just make an assumption a Palestinian is a child kiiler like you did It reeks of The Chosen People prejudice and racism... I decided to assume the same about you, that you were a child killer, as you did about Samer, so you would see how that feels! *I did not know you had an abortion *."
> 
> Thanks for admitting that you knew you were lying.
> 
> *sigh!*  And to think I really did imagine it would be beneath even you to misrepresent my miscarriage as "having an abortion".  I guess that shows the depths of depravity to which you're willing to go : ((



I did not lie about anything, you remain the lying witch as you lied by calling Samer a baby killer and a convicted baby killer , all lies,and in this post here your lies about me continue.There is no truth in a witch!


----------



## Meathead

irosie91 said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't he dead yet? Not that I'm really following this nor much concerned for his life, but I figure once he dies, there'll be less bitching.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chances are   the piece of shit will not die       He will be  fed by some means----and the
> islamo nazi pigs will describe that as  "TORTURE"      If the Israelis surgically  place
> a feeding tube into the fundus of his stomach----the procedure will be described as
> INTENSELY PAINFUL      If he is restrained----that will be  "INTENSELY PAINFUL"  too
Click to expand...

You're weird and more than a bit too much for me.


----------



## Connery

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Witch, Samer was not charged with killing children or convicted of killing children. And My question to you was simply my responding to your baseless lie about Samer. It is a questionable practice to just make an assumption a Palestinian is a child kiiler like you did It reeks of The Chosen People prejudice and racism... I decided to assume the same about you, that you were a child killer, as you did about Samer, so you would see how that feels! *I did not know you had an abortion *."
> 
> Thanks for admitting that you knew you were lying.
> 
> *sigh!*  And to think I really did imagine it would be beneath even you to misrepresent my miscarriage as "having an abortion".  I guess that shows the depths of depravity to which you're willing to go : ((
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did not lie about anything, you remain the lying witch as you lied by calling Samer a baby killer and a convicted baby killer , all lies,and in this post here your lies about me continue.There is no truth in a witch!
Click to expand...


sherri you lie.


----------



## PredFan

It the terrorist dead yet?


----------



## irosie91

Meathead said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't he dead yet? Not that I'm really following this nor much concerned for his life, but I figure once he dies, there'll be less bitching.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chances are   the piece of shit will not die       He will be  fed by some means----and the
> islamo nazi pigs will describe that as  "TORTURE"      If the Israelis surgically  place
> a feeding tube into the fundus of his stomach----the procedure will be described as
> INTENSELY PAINFUL      If he is restrained----that will be  "INTENSELY PAINFUL"  too
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're weird and more than a bit too much for me.
Click to expand...



oh----well    I have extensive experience with criminals who claim that they are being 
tortured in jail  or when handcuffed to their hospital bed rails------   Hunger striking 
by jailed sociopaths is not all that uncommon.  -----they frequently described intervention 
as  "torture"       Having a naso-gastic tube inserted is no fun-----but it is not "torture"

the surgical implantation of a stomach tube is actually more pleasant----but the creep is 
likely to pull it out------so they would have to tie him down---


----------



## irosie91

Uncensored2008 said:


> deltex1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a pound of bacon I didn't use for the twice baked potatoes....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll spring for some shrimp!
Click to expand...



I am not sure what the   "spring for some shrimp was for"       but if you 
think muslims do not eat shrimp because it is not "kosher"  for them 
   aka  HALAL -----wrong-----shrimp is HALAL----but not kosher    

   You use bacon with your twice baked?       gee---a bit of cheese and paprika 
                     IS NOT ENOUGH FOR YOU?    -----hedonist

                              simplify thus----mix the scooped out potato 
                                          stuff with----sour cream --a bit of cheddar --
                                          maybe some chopped chives or chopped scallions 
                                          salt, pepper--touch of cayenne----restuff the SKIN 
                                          bit of butter on top----paprika ---- WALLAH
                                                             KOSHER TWICE BAKED--but not with 
                                                                   meat.      for pareve leave out the 
                                                                   cheese, butter,  sour cream


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Connery said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Witch, Samer was not charged with killing children or convicted of killing children. And My question to you was simply my responding to your baseless lie about Samer. It is a questionable practice to just make an assumption a Palestinian is a child kiiler like you did It reeks of The Chosen People prejudice and racism... I decided to assume the same about you, that you were a child killer, as you did about Samer, so you would see how that feels! *I did not know you had an abortion *."
> 
> Thanks for admitting that you knew you were lying.
> 
> *sigh!*  And to think I really did imagine it would be beneath even you to misrepresent my miscarriage as "having an abortion".  I guess that shows the depths of depravity to which you're willing to go : ((
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did not lie about anything, you remain the lying witch as you lied by calling Samer a baby killer and a convicted baby killer , all lies,and in this post here your lies about me continue.There is no truth in a witch!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> sherri you lie.
Click to expand...


lol


----------



## irosie91

Can someone define  "witch"    as used by sherri.      The word itself has an interesting 
etymology-----which is actually rooted in a hebrew word which refers to persons 
who claim to be knowlegable in necromancy          very very no good practice  
and/or claim    in jewish ideology         fret not marge-----sherri has credited you with 
magical abilities ------its not kosher but it WOULD BE FUN


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Witch, Samer was not charged with killing children or convicted of killing children. And My question to you was simply my responding to your baseless lie about Samer. It is a questionable practice to just make an assumption a Palestinian is a child kiiler like you did It reeks of The Chosen People prejudice and racism... I decided to assume the same about you, that you were a child killer, as you did about Samer, so you would see how that feels! *I did not know you had an abortion *."
> 
> Thanks for admitting that you knew you were lying.
> 
> *sigh!*  And to think I really did imagine it would be beneath even you to misrepresent my miscarriage as "having an abortion".  I guess that shows the depths of depravity to which you're willing to go : ((
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did not lie about anything, you remain the lying witch as you lied by calling Samer a baby killer and a convicted baby killer , all lies,and in this post here your lies about me incontinue.There is no truth in a witch!
Click to expand...


Wow, your witch tricks never stop! You altered my post and where I said I did not know you had a miscarriage you changed  the word  I wrote ,miscarriage,  to abortion, and falsely attributed those words to me. There simply is no truth in a witch like you and no limits to how low you will go with trickery and deceit and lies!


----------



## irosie91

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Witch, Samer was not charged with killing children or convicted of killing children. And My question to you was simply my responding to your baseless lie about Samer. It is a questionable practice to just make an assumption a Palestinian is a child kiiler like you did It reeks of The Chosen People prejudice and racism... I decided to assume the same about you, that you were a child killer, as you did about Samer, so you would see how that feels! *I did not know you had an abortion *."
> 
> Thanks for admitting that you knew you were lying.
> 
> *sigh!*  And to think I really did imagine it would be beneath even you to misrepresent my miscarriage as "having an abortion".  I guess that shows the depths of depravity to which you're willing to go : ((
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did not lie about anything, you remain the lying witch as you lied by calling Samer a baby killer and a convicted baby killer , all lies,and in this post here your lies about me incontinue.There is no truth in a witch!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow, your witch tricks never stop! You altered my post and where I said I did not know you had a miscarriage you changed  the word  I wrote ,miscarriage,  to abortion, and falsely attributed those words to me. There simply is no truth in a witch like you and no limits to how low you will go with trickery and deceit and lies!
Click to expand...




If the isa respecting bitch  did that   SWITCHEROO    Marge      it actually makes 
no difference.      the term    Miscarriage is not a  REAL TERM ----it is slang 

all pregnancies that do not come to fruition     (ie result in a  living baby)  
are  "abortions"    anyway.      She just proved herself stupid  

what is informally called  "miscarriage" -----is in REAL LINGO  
  A SPONTANEOUS ABORTION 

what is informally called  "ABORTION"  ----is in real LINGO  
  An INDUCED ABORTION

       any lawyer who does not know that would be incapable 
       of  writing a decent motion


----------



## irosie91

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Connery said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I did not lie about anything, you remain the lying witch as you lied by calling Samer a baby killer and a convicted baby killer , all lies,and in this post here your lies about me continue.There is no truth in a witch!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sherri you lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lol
Click to expand...



sherri----it is true that the ass samer whose shit you lick----did not   HIMSELF -get convicted 
  of murdering a baby      He got convicted of harboring the weapons of  those whose asses 
  you lick ----WHO DO MURDER BABIES IN HONOR OF   ALLAH/ISA  

 what is your point?  -----you are associated by your own  lineage description to the SHIT 
 that murdered  HUNDREDS OF MILLIONS ----including tens of millions of babies and 
 you continue to lick their shit   and will continue to lick-----because  you are of the  
 MURDERING BABIES     adulating creed


----------



## RoccoR

yidnar, Uncensored2008,  _et al,_

Well, actually, this is not so far fetched of an approach.



yidnar said:


> ok ...ill send him a Bar BQ sandwich .





Uncensored2008 said:


> Why not buy the Muzzie cocksucker a nice lobster dinner? Or a ham sandwich?


*(APPROACH #1 Break the Fast)*

There was once a "Prisoner Hunger Strike" that I witnessed.  Four (4) Prisoners.  The Administration waited about a 3 weeks.  (The Prisoner were good and hungry, a couple in wheelchairs.)  During that time, they sectioned off a portion of the exercise yard, and raised a small 14x20x9 Party Tent.  At one end of the tent, they installed a security bench to which they could chain the prisoners.  They setup 6-to-8 plastic shields for added protection.  The remainder of the tent had a center buffet (all four shifts of Correction Officers) contributed to a continuous Pot Luck (Breakfast, Lunch, Dinner, Mid-night Chow), supplemented by the Prison Dining Facility.  I believe they even has some food catered-in.   The Hunger Strike Prisoners watching in close proximity the entire time.  I eat there twice, in the tent at the invitation of the CO's.  I'm telling you, they had some great food laid-out.  It took about three days to break that hunger strike.  And everyone in the project had a great time.

But in the case of Samer, one has to wonder what food would smell unbelievable delicious to an Arab.  I'm sure that they could figure something out.

*(APPROACH #2 Break the Fast)*

In the case of Samer (a terrorist), I would have him measured by the Prison Mortuary Unit.  When asked, what they are doing, the PMU should say:

In case of the worst, and you should pass away, we have to make sure that we have a properly sized Pig Skin Body-bag to ship your remains.​
Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## Hossfly

MHunterB said:


> "Witch, Samer was not charged with killing children or convicted of killing children. And My question to you was simply my responding to your baseless lie about Samer. It is a questionable practice to just make an assumption a Palestinian is a child kiiler like you did It reeks of The Chosen People prejudice and racism... I decided to assume the same about you, that you were a child killer, as you did about Samer, so you would see how that feels! *I did not know you had an abortion *."
> 
> Thanks for admitting that you knew you were lying.
> 
> *sigh!*  And to think I really did imagine it would be beneath even you to misrepresent my miscarriage as "having an abortion".  I guess that shows the depths of depravity to which you're willing to go : ((


What absolutely amazes me, Marg, is how Frau Sherri, the supposedly "good Christian woman," spends all of her waking hours castigating Israel on the Internet and seemingly cares nothing about what is happening to her fellow Christians in Muslim countries by her Muslim friends who appear to think they have been CHOSEN to persecute the Christians (along of course with those of other religions like the Hindus and Buddhists).  Evidently she cares nothing about these Christians persecuted and/or murdered by her friends or else she would be on at least one forum condemning what is happening to these Christians.

Analysis: What do Mideast Christians face ... JPost - Middle East


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

This story is reported from RAMALLAH (Maan)








Today, an Israeli military court postponed a hearing on the case of hunger-striker Samer Issawi for one month, according to prisoners society lawyer Jawad Bulous.  Ofer court held administrative session on Wednesday, they will hear Issawis case in a three-judge session in one month.

Issawi, from East Jerusalem, has been on hunger strike for 155 days, and he arrived in court in a wheelchair, looking frail.  He is under constant pressure from Israeli prison officials to stop his hunger strike. His lawyer says Issawis case is now a public issue rather than a personal one. At the last hearing in December, Samer's family were blocked by Israeli forces a when they tried to greet Samer, and then later they were denied access to the court. Samer Issawis sister Shireen was detained by Israeli police from their Isawiya home the following day, and Occupying Forces removed a protest tent in support of Issawi they had erected.

#PalHunger | Hunger-striker Samer Issawi&#8217;s hearing postponed until next month | Occupied Palestine |

Sherri


----------



## MHunterB

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Witch, Samer was not charged with killing children or convicted of killing children. And My question to you was simply my responding to your baseless lie about Samer. It is a questionable practice to just make an assumption a Palestinian is a child kiiler like you did It reeks of The Chosen People prejudice and racism... I decided to assume the same about you, that you were a child killer, as you did about Samer, so you would see how that feels! *I did not know you had an abortion *."
> 
> Thanks for admitting that you knew you were lying.
> 
> *sigh!*  And to think I really did imagine it would be beneath even you to misrepresent my miscarriage as "having an abortion".  I guess that shows the depths of depravity to which you're willing to go : ((
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did not lie about anything, you remain the lying witch as you lied by calling Samer a baby killer and a convicted baby killer , all lies,and in this post here your lies about me continue.There is no truth in a witch!
Click to expand...


You DID lie, and you continue to lie - and the proof is right up there in the *bold type* .

Those are your original words - which you quickly edited to  *"I did not know anything about your miscarriage..You are probably lying about that too, I do not believe a word coming out of your mouth *

*And now you are lying about having done that - what a prize pious pustule you are!*


----------



## Roudy

Just look at all the love and positive vibes Sherri keeps getting!  I would argue that she is one of the most popular posters ever in the history of the US Message Board. 

You want to hear something that will make you loose sleep for a whole week?  

Imagine living with this insane witch Sherri!  I bet you all her Moooslime boyfriends sleep with one eye open. This bitch would probably scare even the most hardcore Islamic terrorist.  She's that fucking unstable.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

MHunterB said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Witch, Samer was not charged with killing children or convicted of killing children. And My question to you was simply my responding to your baseless lie about Samer. It is a questionable practice to just make an assumption a Palestinian is a child kiiler like you did It reeks of The Chosen People prejudice and racism... I decided to assume the same about you, that you were a child killer, as you did about Samer, so you would see how that feels! *I did not know you had an abortion *."
> 
> Thanks for admitting that you knew you were lying.
> 
> *sigh!*  And to think I really did imagine it would be beneath even you to misrepresent my miscarriage as "having an abortion".  I guess that shows the depths of depravity to which you're willing to go : ((
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did not lie about anything, you remain the lying witch as you lied by calling Samer a baby killer and a convicted baby killer , all lies,and in this post here your lies about me continue.There is no truth in a witch!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You DID lie, and you continue to lie - and the proof is right up there in the *bold type* .
> 
> Those are your original words - which you quickly edited to  *"I did not know anything about your miscarriage..You are probably lying about that too, I do not believe a word coming out of your mouth *
> 
> *And now you are lying about having done that - what a prize pious pustule you are!*
Click to expand...


No , you are the lying witch and you altered my post and where I wrote misscarriage you changed it to abortion. The only post that reads abortion is your post where you include my post with your alterations to it. Witches always practice deception and deceit and lies and every post is more testimony of the truth of that.


----------



## MHunterB

What's the matter, l'il sherrithing?  Can't face ever being wrong anywhere at any time - even on an internet chat board?

I posted about my *miscarriage*:  you referred to it as 'had an abortion'.  And then when I call you on it, you are so unbelievably stupid as to edit your own post - and claim that I was lying!

Or are you now going to insist that when I quoted your initial post above, that I had altered it?????  IFF I had - which I didn't! - you'd have screamed about it right away.  You didn't.  So it's obvious I didn't alter the post.

This isn't the first time you've pulled that stunt here.  And if someone else hadn't quoted *that* post directly, you'd have continued to lie about just what 'editing' you had done and why.

It's so very hard to believe in all your claims of your lofty purposes when you can't even be honest enough to admit that you misrepresented my words...  Go on, lying sherrithing:  scream some more at me about 'witches'.  Declare yet again to me that 'there is no truth in you'  ......... Since everyone's gotten to see you lie more than twice about the same kind of situation, the more fool they if anyone else is stupid enough to believe your shrewing at me.

If you had an iota of human decency, you'd have admitted your "mistake"  of changing 'miscarriage' to 'abortion':  you would NOT have gone back and changed the wording of your post.  

LIAR.  There is no defending your LYING over a tiny little trifle like making a "mistake" on an internet chat board.

And - if you'd lie about something so very tiny just to TRY to demean me - WHAT ELSE HAVE YOU BEEN LYING ABOUT?


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

In solidarity with Samer Issawi, A 24-hour mass hunger strike around the world (&#1578;&#1590;&#1575;&#1605;&#1606;&#1575; &#1605;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1591;&#1604; &#1587;&#1575;&#1605;&#1585; &#1593;&#1610;&#1587;&#1575;&#1608;&#1609; (&#1575;&#1590;&#1585;&#1575;&#1576; &#1593;&#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1609; &#1593;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1591;&#1593;&#1575;&#1605; &#1604;&#1605;&#1583;&#1577; 24 &#1587;&#1575;&#1593;&#1577;.

January 7 at 12:00am until January 8 at 12:00am in UTC+02.
.
"Together we stand with Samer Issawi. Together we show the world that he is not a forgotten case. That he is only one of many detainees in the Israeli prisons who are slowly dying. Sitting in their cells with no charge and no trail they are not given access to their basic needs  food, water, clothes, sanitation and medical care. What was their crime? Being Palestinian. Being Palestinian not only means that they are denied their land, their property and their Freedom, it also means that they are put into the lowest of prison cell where not even the highest of criminals would experience. Now and in the recent months it has reached the stage were prisoners are going on hunger strike  putting their honour, dignity forward and outing their health and lives at risk only to highlight their unjust cases.

 Please pay respect for samer and his efforts with #PalHunger. We will all be fasting on Monday, as the end is undoubtedly near."

 Also, We will be demonstrating in the USA Palhunger for Dignity | Facebook

In solidarity with Samer Issawi, A 24-hour mass hunger strike around the world (

Sherri


----------



## MHunterB

Try to be honest, l'il sherrithing:  just what WAS the editing you did on your post at 3:26 then?


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

MHunterB said:


> What's the matter, l'il sherrithing?  Can't face ever being wrong anywhere at any time - even on an internet chat board?
> 
> I posted about my *miscarriage*:  you referred to it as 'had an abortion'.  And then when I call you on it, you are so unbelievably stupid as to edit your own post - and claim that I was lying!
> 
> Or are you now going to insist that when I quoted your initial post above, that I had altered it?????  IFF I had - which I didn't! - you'd have screamed about it right away.  You didn't.  So it's obvious I didn't alter the post.
> 
> This isn't the first time you've pulled that stunt here.  And if someone else hadn't quoted *that* post directly, you'd have continued to lie about just what 'editing' you had done and why.
> 
> It's so very hard to believe in all your claims of your lofty purposes when you can't even be honest enough to admit that you misrepresented my words...  Go on, lying sherrithing:  scream some more at me about 'witches'.  Declare yet again to me that 'there is no truth in you'  ......... Since everyone's gotten to see you lie more than twice about the same kind of situation, the more fool they if anyone else is stupid enough to believe your shrewing at me.
> 
> If you had an iota of human decency, you'd have admitted your "mistake"  of changing 'miscarriage' to 'abortion':  you would NOT have gone back and changed the wording of your post.
> 
> LIAR.  There is no defending your LYING over a tiny little trifle like making a "mistake" on an internet chat board.
> 
> And - if you'd lie about something so very tiny just to TRY to demean me - WHAT ELSE HAVE YOU BEEN LYING ABOUT?



Witch,

I am so tired of you and all your staged distractions, and it is all about you and all to take attention off the topics we are discussing happening in Palestine that are life and death issues. Go have three dozen more miscarriages, add three dozen abortions to it, I really could fucking care less about any of that nor all these continuing hysteric staged dramatic distractions of a witch! Go fly away somehere!

Sherri


----------



## Hossfly

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I did not lie about anything, you remain the lying witch as you lied by calling Samer a baby killer and a convicted baby killer , all lies,and in this post here your lies about me continue.There is no truth in a witch!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You DID lie, and you continue to lie - and the proof is right up there in the *bold type* .
> 
> Those are your original words - which you quickly edited to  *"I did not know anything about your miscarriage..You are probably lying about that too, I do not believe a word coming out of your mouth *
> 
> *And now you are lying about having done that - what a prize pious pustule you are!*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No , you are the lying witch and you altered my post and where I wrote misscarriage you changed it to abortion. The only post that reads abortion is your post where you include my post with your alterations to it. Witches always practice deception and deceit and lies and every post is more testimony of the truth of that.
Click to expand...

Frau Sherri, the "good Christian woman," is so into witches that I wouldn't be surprised if she belonged to some coven in her own home town.  Just picture her in the morning with hair like Medusa stirring her breakfast cereal and cackling like one of the the Witches of Endor while she eagerly anticipates posting on the Internet all day long just like the head Warlock told her to do.


----------



## MHunterB

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Witch, Samer was not charged with killing children or convicted of killing children. And My question to you was simply my responding to your baseless lie about Samer. It is a questionable practice to just make an assumption a Palestinian is a child kiiler like you did It reeks of The Chosen People prejudice and racism... I decided to assume the same about you, that you were a child killer, as you did about Samer, so you would see how that feels! *I did not know you had an abortion *."
> 
> Thanks for admitting that you knew you were lying.
> 
> *sigh!*  And to think I really did imagine it would be beneath even you to misrepresent my miscarriage as "having an abortion".  I guess that shows the depths of depravity to which you're willing to go : ((
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did not lie about anything, you remain the lying witch as you lied by calling Samer a baby killer and a convicted baby killer , all lies,and in this post here your lies about me incontinue.There is no truth in a witch!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow, your witch tricks never stop! You altered my post and where I said I did not know you had a miscarriage you changed  the word  I wrote ,miscarriage,  to abortion, and falsely attributed those words to me. There simply is no truth in a witch like you and no limits to how low you will go with trickery and deceit and lies!
Click to expand...


LOL!  Scream some more, lying sherithing.  IF I had done as you claim, you'd have bitched about it right away.  Or are you going to go back and edit all your posts in between to add some screeching?

"What a tangled web we weave, when first we practice to deceive".......


----------



## MHunterB

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's the matter, l'il sherrithing?  Can't face ever being wrong anywhere at any time - even on an internet chat board?
> 
> I posted about my *miscarriage*:  you referred to it as 'had an abortion'.  And then when I call you on it, you are so unbelievably stupid as to edit your own post - and claim that I was lying!
> 
> Or are you now going to insist that when I quoted your initial post above, that I had altered it?????  IFF I had - which I didn't! - you'd have screamed about it right away.  You didn't.  So it's obvious I didn't alter the post.
> 
> This isn't the first time you've pulled that stunt here.  And if someone else hadn't quoted *that* post directly, you'd have continued to lie about just what 'editing' you had done and why.
> 
> It's so very hard to believe in all your claims of your lofty purposes when you can't even be honest enough to admit that you misrepresented my words...  Go on, lying sherrithing:  scream some more at me about 'witches'.  Declare yet again to me that 'there is no truth in you'  ......... Since everyone's gotten to see you lie more than twice about the same kind of situation, the more fool they if anyone else is stupid enough to believe your shrewing at me.
> 
> If you had an iota of human decency, you'd have admitted your "mistake"  of changing 'miscarriage' to 'abortion':  you would NOT have gone back and changed the wording of your post.
> 
> LIAR.  There is no defending your LYING over a tiny little trifle like making a "mistake" on an internet chat board.
> 
> And - if you'd lie about something so very tiny just to TRY to demean me - WHAT ELSE HAVE YOU BEEN LYING ABOUT?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Witch,
> 
> I am so tired of you and all your staged distractions, and it is all about you and all to take attention off the topics we are discussing happening in Palestine that are life and death issues. Go have three dozen more miscarriages, add three dozen abortions to it, I really could fucking care less about any of that nor all these continuing hysteric staged dramatic distractions of a witch! Go fly away somehere!
> 
> Sherri
Click to expand...


So you 'can't remember' what that editing of your post consisted of?


----------



## MHunterB

L'il sherrithing - who do you suppose is stupid enough to believe your filth now?   Don't you understand that your one little lie about your editing of your own post has marked your soul for the fire? 

The problem is, silly sherrthing, that the one original MISTAKE - you posting 'abortion' when I'd posted 'miscarriage' - was only the beginning.  You lied about changing your own words (right after I posted back!) - and now you're trying to cover up and deflect by claiming I am the one who lied (that's a second, and a much worse sin, because it's deliberate and intended to inflict harm to another human - your original MISTAKE could have been simply a MISTAKE, as I would be willing to believe if you'd only come to your senses and admit it)

So now you've got a deliberate attempt to slander me weighing down your soul - and slander can not be forgiven this side of the grave.  

And then there are all the repetitions and re-iterations and reprises of all your insults aimed at distracting people away from your original MISTAKE......  which mistake I'd have readily forgiven, had you but acknowledged it .  I wouldn't even have asked for an apology:  I'd have accepted that you made a mistake.

It's truly sad to watch a person doom their soul over a simple mistake  : ((   I'm going to pray to our Father in Heaven that He be inclined to graciously pardon you.  As we pray every night "Let no one else be punished, oh LORD, on account of their sins against me".


----------



## Connery

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> In solidarity with Samer Issawi, A 24-hour mass hunger strike around the world (&#1578;&#1590;&#1575;&#1605;&#1606;&#1575; &#1605;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1591;&#1604; &#1587;&#1575;&#1605;&#1585; &#1593;&#1610;&#1587;&#1575;&#1608;&#1609; (&#1575;&#1590;&#1585;&#1575;&#1576; &#1593;&#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1609; &#1593;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1591;&#1593;&#1575;&#1605; &#1604;&#1605;&#1583;&#1577; 24 &#1587;&#1575;&#1593;&#1577;.
> 
> January 7 at 12:00am until January 8 at 12:00am in UTC+02.
> .
> "Together we stand with Samer Issawi. Together we show the world that he is not a forgotten case. That he is only one of many detainees in the Israeli prisons who are slowly dying. Sitting in their cells with no charge and no trail they are not given access to their basic needs  food, water, clothes, sanitation and medical care. What was their crime? Being Palestinian. Being Palestinian not only means that they are denied their land, their property and their Freedom, it also means that they are put into the lowest of prison cell where not even the highest of criminals would experience. Now and in the recent months it has reached the stage were prisoners are going on hunger strike  putting their honour, dignity forward and outing their health and lives at risk only to highlight their unjust cases.
> 
> Please pay respect for samer and his efforts with #PalHunger. We will all be fasting on Monday, as the end is undoubtedly near."
> 
> Also, We will be demonstrating in the USA Palhunger for Dignity | Facebook
> 
> In solidarity with Samer Issawi, A 24-hour mass hunger strike around the world (
> 
> Sherri



Don't kid yourself sherri, to their horror, people are realizing they put on a few pounds from the holidays and are going on a crash diet.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Jesus even speaks about hunger strikers, now how amazing is that!

"Blessed are those who hunger and thirst for righteousness, for they shall be filled."

There it is, in Jesus very own words, I know I had already felt with certainty  a man engaged in this type of undertaking, especially after reading Samer's letter of December 26had Jesus with Him. But here is more confirmation that this is true, in Jesus very own words.

Sherri


----------



## Hossfly

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Jesus even speaks about hunger strikers, now how amazing is that!
> 
> "Blessed are those who hunger and thirst for righteousness, for they shall be filled."
> 
> There it is, in Jesus very own words, I know I had already felt with certainty  a man engaged in this type of undertaking, especially after reading Samer's letter of December 26had Jesus with Him. But here is more confirmation that this is true, in Jesus very own words.
> 
> Sherri


This righteousness that people are hungering and thirsting for; is it labled for calorie content and nutritional content according to FDA regulations?


----------



## Hossfly

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Jesus even speaks about hunger strikers, now how amazing is that!
> 
> "Blessed are those who hunger and thirst for righteousness, for they shall be filled."
> 
> There it is, in Jesus very own words, I know I had already felt with certainty  a man engaged in this type of undertaking, especially after reading Samer's letter of December 26had Jesus with Him. But here is more confirmation that this is true, in Jesus very own words.
> 
> Sherri


I wonder if Frau Sherri, that "good Christian woman," thinks that Jesus is also with all the innocent people her buddies have murdered in the name of their religion.

Several Christians dead after aerial attacks in Sudan

22 killed in three attacks in Nigeria - CNN.com


----------



## RoccoR

Hossfly, SherriMunnerlyn, _et al,_

Wow, here is another hole in my education.



Hossfly said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus even speaks about hunger strikers, now how amazing is that!
> 
> "Blessed are those who hunger and thirst for righteousness, for they shall be filled."
> 
> There it is, in Jesus very own words, I know I had already felt with certainty  a man engaged in this type of undertaking, especially after reading Samer's letter of December 26had Jesus with Him. But here is more confirmation that this is true, in Jesus very own words.
> 
> Sherri
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if Frau Sherri, that "good Christian woman," thinks that Jesus is also with all the innocent people her buddies have murdered in the name of their religion.
> 
> Several Christians dead after aerial attacks in Sudan
> 
> 22 killed in three attacks in Nigeria - CNN.com
Click to expand...

*(COMMENT)*

I didn't know that Jesus was talking about "Hunger Strikers."  I thought he was talking about the tired and hungry --- poor citizenry.

I thought he talked about "render unto Caesar."  I didn't know that Jesus was caught with a weapon and involved in building anti-government operations.  

Wow, I guess I have to go back to Catechism class.

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## MHunterB

Rocco:  Yes and no there.  Jesus is talking about those who yearn for a more just world the way starving people yearn for food.

BUT it's also obvious that Jesus was hardly in favor of stockpiling automatic weapons, or planning to raid others' homes to slaughter them as they slept.  

One needn't be a Christian to have figured that out, I think.  In fact, it appears there's at least one 'Pacifist Christian' here who has managed to get that all backwards......


----------



## Roudy

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Jesus even speaks about hunger strikers, now how amazing is that!
> 
> "Blessed are those who hunger and thirst for righteousness, for they shall be filled."
> 
> There it is, in Jesus very own words, I know I had already felt with certainty  a man engaged in this type of undertaking, especially after reading Samer's letter of December 26had Jesus with Him. But here is more confirmation that this is true, in Jesus very own words.
> 
> Sherri


Ha ha, "hunger and thirst for righteousness" does not include "hunger for murder amd terrorism against Jesus' tribe, the Jews".  

Fucking idiot.


----------



## irosie91

Roudy said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus even speaks about hunger strikers, now how amazing is that!
> 
> "Blessed are those who hunger and thirst for righteousness, for they shall be filled."
> 
> There it is, in Jesus very own words, I know I had already felt with certainty  a man engaged in this type of undertaking, especially after reading Samer's letter of December 26had Jesus with Him. But here is more confirmation that this is true, in Jesus very own words.
> 
> Sherri
> 
> 
> 
> Ha ha, "hunger and thirst for righteousness" does not include "hunger for murder amd terrorism against Jesus' tribe, the Jews".
> 
> Fucking idiot.
Click to expand...



  for sherri---slitting the throats of jewish  infants in the name of  "ISA"   is an act of piety


----------



## Hossfly

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's the matter, l'il sherrithing?  Can't face ever being wrong anywhere at any time - even on an internet chat board?
> 
> I posted about my *miscarriage*:  you referred to it as 'had an abortion'.  And then when I call you on it, you are so unbelievably stupid as to edit your own post - and claim that I was lying!
> 
> Or are you now going to insist that when I quoted your initial post above, that I had altered it?????  IFF I had - which I didn't! - you'd have screamed about it right away.  You didn't.  So it's obvious I didn't alter the post.
> 
> This isn't the first time you've pulled that stunt here.  And if someone else hadn't quoted *that* post directly, you'd have continued to lie about just what 'editing' you had done and why.
> 
> It's so very hard to believe in all your claims of your lofty purposes when you can't even be honest enough to admit that you misrepresented my words...  Go on, lying sherrithing:  scream some more at me about 'witches'.  Declare yet again to me that 'there is no truth in you'  ......... Since everyone's gotten to see you lie more than twice about the same kind of situation, the more fool they if anyone else is stupid enough to believe your shrewing at me.
> 
> If you had an iota of human decency, you'd have admitted your "mistake"  of changing 'miscarriage' to 'abortion':  you would NOT have gone back and changed the wording of your post.
> 
> LIAR.  There is no defending your LYING over a tiny little trifle like making a "mistake" on an internet chat board.
> 
> And - if you'd lie about something so very tiny just to TRY to demean me - WHAT ELSE HAVE YOU BEEN LYING ABOUT?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Witch,
> 
> I am so tired of you and all your staged distractions, and it is all about you and all to take attention off the topics we are discussing happening in Palestine that are life and death issues. Go have three dozen more miscarriages, add three dozen abortions to it, I really could fucking care less about any of that nor all these continuing hysteric staged dramatic distractions of a witch! Go fly away somehere!
> 
> Sherri
Click to expand...

Best post of the day on this thread.

Sherri wins a seegar and a fuzzy little Teddy Bear for her post.


----------



## Roudy

irosie91 said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus even speaks about hunger strikers, now how amazing is that!
> 
> "Blessed are those who hunger and thirst for righteousness, for they shall be filled."
> 
> There it is, in Jesus very own words, I know I had already felt with certainty  a man engaged in this type of undertaking, especially after reading Samer's letter of December 26had Jesus with Him. But here is more confirmation that this is true, in Jesus very own words.
> 
> Sherri
> 
> 
> 
> Ha ha, "hunger and thirst for righteousness" does not include "hunger for murder amd terrorism against Jesus' tribe, the Jews".
> 
> Fucking idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> for sherri---slitting the throats of jewish  infants in the name of  "ISA"   is an act of piety
Click to expand...

I think she's confusing Jesus with Osama bin Laden. It happens often I hear.


----------



## MHunterB

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's the matter, l'il sherrithing?  Can't face ever being wrong anywhere at any time - even on an internet chat board?
> 
> I posted about my *miscarriage*:  you referred to it as 'had an abortion'.  And then when I call you on it, you are so unbelievably stupid as to edit your own post - and claim that I was lying!
> 
> Or are you now going to insist that when I quoted your initial post above, that I had altered it?????  IFF I had - which I didn't! - you'd have screamed about it right away.  You didn't.  So it's obvious I didn't alter the post.
> 
> This isn't the first time you've pulled that stunt here.  And if someone else hadn't quoted *that* post directly, you'd have continued to lie about just what 'editing' you had done and why.
> 
> It's so very hard to believe in all your claims of your lofty purposes when you can't even be honest enough to admit that you misrepresented my words...  Go on, lying sherrithing:  scream some more at me about 'witches'.  Declare yet again to me that 'there is no truth in you'  ......... Since everyone's gotten to see you lie more than twice about the same kind of situation, the more fool they if anyone else is stupid enough to believe your shrewing at me.
> 
> If you had an iota of human decency, you'd have admitted your "mistake"  of changing 'miscarriage' to 'abortion':  you would NOT have gone back and changed the wording of your post.
> 
> LIAR.  There is no defending your LYING over a tiny little trifle like making a "mistake" on an internet chat board.
> 
> And - if you'd lie about something so very tiny just to TRY to demean me - WHAT ELSE HAVE YOU BEEN LYING ABOUT?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Witch,
> 
> I am so tired of you and all your staged distractions, and it is all about you and all to take attention off the topics we are discussing happening in Palestine that are life and death issues. Go have three dozen more miscarriages, add three dozen abortions to it, I really could fucking care less about any of that nor all these continuing hysteric staged dramatic distractions of a witch! Go fly away somehere!
> 
> Sherri
Click to expand...


LOL! Speaking of 'continuing hysteric (sic) staged dramatic distractions' - do you want to give us an update on that run to the hospital?  The one where you made it clear to all that even taking a sick child to the hospital in the middle of the night was not going to keep you from posting to this board?

Or should I be supposing that you were the one who was 'in crisis'???  For all anyone here knows, you were sneaking out after midnight to try to arrange for an abortion yourself.....


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

MHunterB said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's the matter, l'il sherrithing?  Can't face ever being wrong anywhere at any time - even on an internet chat board?
> 
> I posted about my *miscarriage*:  you referred to it as 'had an abortion'.  And then when I call you on it, you are so unbelievably stupid as to edit your own post - and claim that I was lying!
> 
> Or are you now going to insist that when I quoted your initial post above, that I had altered it?????  IFF I had - which I didn't! - you'd have screamed about it right away.  You didn't.  So it's obvious I didn't alter the post.
> 
> This isn't the first time you've pulled that stunt here.  And if someone else hadn't quoted *that* post directly, you'd have continued to lie about just what 'editing' you had done and why.
> 
> It's so very hard to believe in all your claims of your lofty purposes when you can't even be honest enough to admit that you misrepresented my words...  Go on, lying sherrithing:  scream some more at me about 'witches'.  Declare yet again to me that 'there is no truth in you'  ......... Since everyone's gotten to see you lie more than twice about the same kind of situation, the more fool they if anyone else is stupid enough to believe your shrewing at me.
> 
> If you had an iota of human decency, you'd have admitted your "mistake"  of changing 'miscarriage' to 'abortion':  you would NOT have gone back and changed the wording of your post.
> 
> LIAR.  There is no defending your LYING over a tiny little trifle like making a "mistake" on an internet chat board.
> 
> And - if you'd lie about something so very tiny just to TRY to demean me - WHAT ELSE HAVE YOU BEEN LYING ABOUT?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Witch,
> 
> I am so tired of you and all your staged distractions, and it is all about you and all to take attention off the topics we are discussing happening in Palestine that are life and death issues. Go have three dozen more miscarriages, add three dozen abortions to it, I really could fucking care less about any of that nor all these continuing hysteric staged dramatic distractions of a witch! Go fly away somehere!
> 
> Sherri
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL! Speaking of 'continuing hysteric (sic) staged dramatic distractions' - do you want to give us an update on that run to the hospital?  The one where you made it clear to all that even taking a sick child to the hospital in the middle of the night was not going to keep you from posting to this board?
> 
> Or should I be supposing that you were the one who was 'in crisis'???  For all anyone here knows, you were sneaking out after midnight to try to arrange for an abortion yourself.....
Click to expand...


lol

More distortions and lies, all I did was mention I was going to the hospital and might not be posting for awhile. But I did have opportunities to post in the midst of  two separate trips to emergency rooms and admitting my daugher into the hospital for 2 days and trips back and forth to the hospital because the other kids could not even go into her hospital room. There is a lot of time in hospitals one is sitting waiting and beside a sleeping child with nothing to do but mess with my phone. 

Sherri


----------



## Hossfly

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Witch,
> 
> I am so tired of you and all your staged distractions, and it is all about you and all to take attention off the topics we are discussing happening in Palestine that are life and death issues. Go have three dozen more miscarriages, add three dozen abortions to it, I really could fucking care less about any of that nor all these continuing hysteric staged dramatic distractions of a witch! Go fly away somehere!
> 
> Sherri
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL! Speaking of 'continuing hysteric (sic) staged dramatic distractions' - do you want to give us an update on that run to the hospital?  The one where you made it clear to all that even taking a sick child to the hospital in the middle of the night was not going to keep you from posting to this board?
> 
> Or should I be supposing that you were the one who was 'in crisis'???  For all anyone here knows, you were sneaking out after midnight to try to arrange for an abortion yourself.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lol
> 
> More distortions and lies, all I did was mention I was going to the hospital and might not be posting for awhile. But I did have opportunities to post in the midst of  two separate trips to emergency rooms and admitting my daugher into the hospital for 2 days and trips back and forth to the hospital because the other kids could not even go into her hospital room. There is a lot of time in hospitals one is sitting waiting and beside a sleeping child with nothing to do but mess with my phone.
> 
> Sherri
Click to expand...

It sure was a mess you made, Cuddles.


----------



## Wicked Jester

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Save Samer, he is dying: Samer Issawi and the plight of Palestinian hunger strikers
> 
> 'Save Samer, he is dying': Samer Issawi and the plight of Palestinian hunger strikers
> 
> After the children and all the abuses Israel perpetrates against them, it is the Palestinian political prisoners that stand out to me as showing us the real face of the human rights abuses that is the Israeli Occupation of Palestine!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We see all of what the Occupation is in all of its ugliness.
> 
> The only light is in the faces of the men and women and children and their families who endure/experience these awful unlawful detentions and their stories of remaining steadfast and always keeping hope alive. They endure such crimes against humanity that deprives them all of liberty and freedom and basic human rights that are supposed to be guaranteed to all human beings in our world by international treaties and laws!
> 
> Samer Issawi is dying, on hunger strike for 153 days now, here is a part of his story, a man in prison for 11 years (and all detentions of Palestinains are unlawful as they do not meet the requirenments of intl law as to detentions or trials) , released, and then redetained, held without bail and I think no official charges have been levelled against him, even now.
> 
> "On Nov 22nd I talked with Samer's father on the phone. Hearing his sad voice gave away how depressed he was. On Sunday, December 16th, though the situation is even harder as his son is at a critical condition, I had the chance to talk to him again, and I asked about his wife who had fainted after her son's re-arrest; she has hardly been able to speak or move since then. "Her condition is worsening each day. She was shocked and kept looking at her son's face when she attended the court hearing on Thursday, December 13th. She could not endure seeing her son losing more than half of his weight. Unconsciously, she screamed at the judge's face, "Your apartheid regime is illegal and we do not recognize it. Samer will be released either you want or not". I do not know how to describe this, but my wife is just a mother with a heart!" "Her physical and psychological condition is now more at risk than ever. She cannot endure seeing her own son dying. She spends most of her day at hospitals and every single moment, she repeats the same plea: "Can't anybody help my son to be free and to live!"
> 
> I cautiously asked Shireen: When have you seen your brother?" No one has met or spoken to him since his current arrest. I have seen him on Thursday (December 13th) when he appeared in court. He is turning into some bones covered with a human wrap. In other words, he is a skeleton sitting in a wheelchair, and he can't move or walk. My brother was put in the slaughterhouse of Ramla Prison Hospital during his first month of the strike. A month later he was put in a small cell as a punishment. He suffered the solitary confinement in a two-meter square room, meant to pressure him to end his strike, she answered with sorrow."
> 
> 
> &#x202b;
> 
> Sherri
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His sister described his medical condition on December 16, describing what dying from hunger looks like, after they had just learned on December 14 that the Occupation Court would not release Samer Issawi on bail.
> 
> He has started suffering from severe pain all over his body, especially his muscles aand his abdomen and his kidneys.
> 
> His body has begun to eat his muscles and nerves and he has an acute vitamin B12 deficiency.
> 
> He has lost control of his limbs, his vision is failing, he faints four or five times a day.
> 
> Bruises cover his body.
> 
> He vomits blood.
> 
> His heart is weaking.
> 
> He has difficulty breathing.
> 
> He is dying.
> 
> Sherri
Click to expand...

Oh well, tell that towelheaded idiot to scarf down a couple o' hot dogs and some fries.


----------



## irosie91

oh gee----I just came back and sherri is still on the topic of this   SAMER piece of shit and his idiot family        When Israel finally gave in and released a pile of  sherri shit criminals in order to ransom  the kid the pieces of shit 
kidnapped-------everyone knew pigs and dogs would  EXPLOIT  the situation----and sherri   TOPS THE  DUNG HEAP


----------



## Connery

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Witch,
> 
> I am so tired of you and all your staged distractions, and it is all about you and all to take attention off the topics we are discussing happening in Palestine that are life and death issues. Go have three dozen more miscarriages, add three dozen abortions to it, I really could fucking care less about any of that nor all these continuing hysteric staged dramatic distractions of a witch! Go fly away somehere!
> 
> Sherri
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL! Speaking of 'continuing hysteric (sic) staged dramatic distractions' - do you want to give us an update on that run to the hospital?  The one where you made it clear to all that even taking a sick child to the hospital in the middle of the night was not going to keep you from posting to this board?
> 
> Or should I be supposing that you were the one who was 'in crisis'???  For all anyone here knows, you were sneaking out after midnight to try to arrange for an abortion yourself.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lol
> 
> More distortions and lies, all I did was mention I was going to the hospital and might not be posting for awhile. But I did have opportunities to post in the midst of  two separate trips to emergency rooms and admitting my daugher into the hospital for 2 days and trips back and forth to the hospital because the other kids could not even go into her hospital room. There is a lot of time in hospitals one is sitting waiting and beside a sleeping child with nothing to do but mess with my phone.
> 
> Sherri
Click to expand...


I enjoy watching you try to backtrack and get yourself out of the jams that you get yourself into.


----------



## irosie91

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Jesus even speaks about hunger strikers, now how amazing is that!
> 
> "Blessed are those who hunger and thirst for righteousness, for they shall be filled."
> 
> There it is, in Jesus very own words, I know I had already felt with certainty  a man engaged in this type of undertaking, especially after reading Samer's letter of December 26had Jesus with Him. But here is more confirmation that this is true, in Jesus very own words.
> 
> Sherri





   LOL ----good point----the Samer dog should eat and drink 
some righteousness-----well--more like have the opportunity 
to become inculcated with some level of decency----as should 
sherri


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Connery said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL! Speaking of 'continuing hysteric (sic) staged dramatic distractions' - do you want to give us an update on that run to the hospital?  The one where you made it clear to all that even taking a sick child to the hospital in the middle of the night was not going to keep you from posting to this board?
> 
> Or should I be supposing that you were the one who was 'in crisis'???  For all anyone here knows, you were sneaking out after midnight to try to arrange for an abortion yourself.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol
> 
> More distortions and lies, all I did was mention I was going to the hospital and might not be posting for awhile. But I did have opportunities to post in the midst of  two separate trips to emergency rooms and admitting my daugher into the hospital for 2 days and trips back and forth to the hospital because the other kids could not even go into her hospital room. There is a lot of time in hospitals one is sitting waiting and beside a sleeping child with nothing to do but mess with my phone.
> 
> Sherri
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I enjoy watching you try to backtrack and get yourself out of the jams that you get yourself into.
Click to expand...


lol,  this is a discussion board about Israel and Palestine, not me. You are the one who attacks a mother who sees her own child hurting and thinks of all the Palestinian children in that same situation. My humanity and ability to put myself in their shoes  for a moment is not something to be ashamed of, it is not. My daughter kept repeating why is this happening to me and it hurts over and over to me and one more time the image I am filled with is knowing those very same words must have been said by children in Palestine to their own mothers so many times after the children were hurt and  attacked by Israeli weapons. Why should I look the other way and pretend Israels attacks on children are not happening like you do?


----------



## irosie91

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Connery said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> lol
> 
> More distortions and lies, all I did was mention I was going to the hospital and might not be posting for awhile. But I did have opportunities to post in the midst of  two separate trips to emergency rooms and admitting my daugher into the hospital for 2 days and trips back and forth to the hospital because the other kids could not even go into her hospital room. There is a lot of time in hospitals one is sitting waiting and beside a sleeping child with nothing to do but mess with my phone.
> 
> Sherri
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I enjoy watching you try to backtrack and get yourself out of the jams that you get
> yourself into.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lol,  this is a discussion board about Israel and Palestine, not me. You are the one who attacks a mother who sees her own child hurting and thinks of all the Palestinian
> children in that same situation. My humanity and ability to put myself in their shoes  for a moment is not something to be ashamed of, it is not. My daughter kept repeating why is this happening to me and it hurts over and over to me and one more time the image I am filled with is knowing those very same words must have been said by children in Palestine to their own mothers so many times after the children were hurt and  attacked
> by Israeli weapons. Why should I look the other way and pretend Israels attacks on children are not happening like you do?
Click to expand...



  the bitch should wonder why her kid  is so depressed that he 
wants to die-----she should,,  certainly,,  encourage him to 
eat rather than  BASK IN THE GLORY of martyr  bullshit.   Does 
the bitch bring food on her visits?    The idiot might be encouraged 
to eat if mom went to the trouble of cooking for him.

Criminal Samer---simply ended up still in prison----his release 
was  an extortion anyway


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

irosie91 said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Connery said:
> 
> 
> 
> I enjoy watching you try to backtrack and get yourself out of the jams that you get
> yourself into.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol,  this is a discussion board about Israel and Palestine, not me. You are the one who attacks a mother who sees her own child hurting and thinks of all the Palestinian
> children in that same situation. My humanity and ability to put myself in their shoes  for a moment is not something to be ashamed of, it is not. My daughter kept repeating why is this happening to me and it hurts over and over to me and one more time the image I am filled with is knowing those very same words must have been said by children in Palestine to their own mothers so many times after the children were hurt and  attacked
> by Israeli weapons. Why should I look the other way and pretend Israels attacks on children are not happening like you do?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> the bitch should wonder why her kid  is so depressed that he
> wants to die-----she should,,  certainly,,  encourage him to
> eat rather than  BASK IN THE GLORY of martyr  bullshit.   Does
> the bitch bring food on her visits?    The idiot might be encouraged
> to eat if mom went to the trouble of cooking for him.
> 
> Criminal Samer---simply ended up still in prison----his release
> was  an extortion anyway
Click to expand...


Rosie, 

Now, why do you keep telling lies about me and my child? I said none of that about my child, and you are really getting close to attacking my family, and that violates the rules here and is really uncalled for. I do not wish bad things on anyone here or their families, and you need to leave my family out of your attacks. This is supposed to be a place to discuss Israel and Palestine and what is happening there, not a place to attack poster's families. I said my daughter was sick and I had to take her to the hospital, I discussed her medical problems no further than that and I do not desire to discuss them further than that.

Sherri


----------



## irosie91

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> lol,  this is a discussion board about Israel and Palestine, not me. You are the one who attacks a mother who sees her own child hurting and thinks of all the Palestinian
> children in that same situation. My humanity and ability to put myself in their shoes  for a moment is not something to be ashamed of, it is not. My daughter kept repeating why is this happening to me and it hurts over and over to me and one more time the image I am filled with is knowing those very same words must have been said by children in Palestine to their own mothers so many times after the children were hurt and  attacked
> by Israeli weapons. Why should I look the other way and pretend Israels attacks on children are not happening like you do?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the bitch should wonder why her kid  is so depressed that he
> wants to die-----she should,,  certainly,,  encourage him to
> eat rather than  BASK IN THE GLORY of martyr  bullshit.   Does
> the bitch bring food on her visits?    The idiot might be encouraged
> to eat if mom went to the trouble of cooking for him.
> 
> Criminal Samer---simply ended up still in prison----his release
> was  an extortion anyway
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Rosie,
> 
> Now, why do you keep telling lies about me and my child? I said none of that about my child, and you are really getting close to attacking my family, and that violates the rules here and is really uncalled for. I do not wish bad things on anyone here or their families, and you need to leave my family out of your attacks. This is supposed to be a place to
> discuss Israel and Palestine and what is happening there, not a place to attack poster's families. I said my daughter was sick and I had to take her to the hospital, I discussed her medical problems no further than that and I do not desire to discuss them further than that.
> 
> Sherri
Click to expand...


   OH what a surprise   sherri----I did not know you have a 
son named  "samer"  --in prison on a hunger strike.   
I am a bit surprised     "samer"  is not a name often 
used either by american baptists or by Iranian muslims 
since----it is---I believe,   a very arabic name.    I usually 
see it spelled in english as   SAMIR   <<   I assume  
they are both the same name in arabic  -----I do not 
think it has anything to do with Farsi names 

In any case my post was not about you----or your family---
but I can understand that the word  "bitch"  was a bit 
non-specific and therefore you became confused.


----------



## Uncensored2008

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> This story is reported from RAMALLAH (Maan)
> 
> /SNIP
> 
> Sherri




Hunger Strike; the same concept as a toddler holding their breath to get their way...


----------



## irosie91

Uncensored2008 said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> This story is reported from RAMALLAH (Maan)
> 
> /SNIP
> 
> Sherri
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hunger Strike; the same concept as a toddler holding their breath to get their way...
Click to expand...



"holding breath'!!!!    that is silly----when I was a toddler I DID 
  HUNGER STRIKES ----until my dad apologized----he always did...
  after about five minutes-----but I would hold out a few more 
  minutes anyway-----I understand samer----he is like me at age 
  four


----------



## Hossfly

irosie91 said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Connery said:
> 
> 
> 
> I enjoy watching you try to backtrack and get yourself out of the jams that you get
> yourself into.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol,  this is a discussion board about Israel and Palestine, not me. You are the one who attacks a mother who sees her own child hurting and thinks of all the Palestinian
> children in that same situation. My humanity and ability to put myself in their shoes  for a moment is not something to be ashamed of, it is not. My daughter kept repeating why is this happening to me and it hurts over and over to me and one more time the image I am filled with is knowing those very same words must have been said by children in Palestine to their own mothers so many times after the children were hurt and  attacked
> by Israeli weapons. Why should I look the other way and pretend Israels attacks on children are not happening like you do?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> the bitch should wonder why her kid  is so depressed that he
> wants to die-----she should,,  certainly,,  encourage him to
> eat rather than  BASK IN THE GLORY of martyr  bullshit.   Does
> the bitch bring food on her visits?    The idiot might be encouraged
> to eat if mom went to the trouble of cooking for him.
> 
> Criminal Samer---simply ended up still in prison----his release
> was  an extortion anyway
Click to expand...

Let's put aside Samer for a moment.  I wonder why an anxious mother would even continue posting when her child was sick.  Why would  posting on the Internet be more important?  I even wonder why a Christian woman found it so important to post during the holidays instead of spending time with her young children.  Something is very wrong with this picture.   I am sure we all hope that Sherri's daughter is fine now, but it would be nice to realize that she actually spends time with her children instead of posting on the Internet day and night.   Childhood is so short, and posting on the Internet because you hate a country is no reason to put that first in your life instead of your children.


----------



## Connery

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Connery said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> lol
> 
> More distortions and lies, all I did was mention I was going to the hospital and might not be posting for awhile. But I did have opportunities to post in the midst of  two separate trips to emergency rooms and admitting my daugher into the hospital for 2 days and trips back and forth to the hospital because the other kids could not even go into her hospital room. There is a lot of time in hospitals one is sitting waiting and beside a sleeping child with nothing to do but mess with my phone.
> 
> Sherri
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I enjoy watching you try to backtrack and get yourself out of the jams that you get yourself into.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lol,  this is a discussion board about Israel and Palestine, not me. You are the one who attacks a mother who sees her own child hurting and thinks of all the Palestinian children in that same situation. My humanity and ability to put myself in their shoes  for a moment is not something to be ashamed of, it is not. My daughter kept repeating why is this happening to me and it hurts over and over to me and one more time the image I am filled with is knowing those very same words must have been said by children in Palestine to their own mothers so many times after the children were hurt and  attacked by Israeli weapons. Why should I look the other way and pretend Israels attacks on children are not happening like you do?
Click to expand...


 You were posting about dead children from the hospital, I can only imagine it was from the psyche ward not the emergency room.  I am glad to see you are getting the help you need.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

irosie91 said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> the bitch should wonder why her kid  is so depressed that he
> wants to die-----she should,,  certainly,,  encourage him to
> eat rather than  BASK IN THE GLORY of martyr  bullshit.   Does
> the bitch bring food on her visits?    The idiot might be encouraged
> to eat if mom went to the trouble of cooking for him.
> 
> Criminal Samer---simply ended up still in prison----his release
> was  an extortion anyway
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rosie,
> 
> Now, why do you keep telling lies about me and my child? I said none of that about my child, and you are really getting close to attacking my family, and that violates the rules here and is really uncalled for. I do not wish bad things on anyone here or their families, and you need to leave my family out of your attacks. This is supposed to be a place to
> discuss Israel and Palestine and what is happening there, not a place to attack poster's families. I said my daughter was sick and I had to take her to the hospital, I discussed her medical problems no further than that and I do not desire to discuss them further than that.
> 
> Sherri
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OH what a surprise   sherri----I did not know you have a
> son named  "samer"  --in prison on a hunger strike.
> I am a bit surprised     "samer"  is not a name often
> used either by american baptists or by Iranian muslims
> since----it is---I believe,   a very arabic name.    I usually
> see it spelled in english as   SAMIR   <<   I assume
> they are both the same name in arabic  -----I do not
> think it has anything to do with Farsi names
> 
> In any case my post was not about you----or your family---
> but I can understand that the word  "bitch"  was a bit
> non-specific and therefore you became confused.
Click to expand...


Since the post you replied to was about me and my daughter, I assumed you were making these statements about us. And I do not have a son with that name, you are right, but you are mistaken about what you are saying about names, many Arabic names are common names in Iran, like the name, Leila, for example. Also, Jewish names are common in Iran, like the names Daniel and Sarah.

Samer's mother is not allowed to visit him, he is in isolation, an isolation imposed by the ones unalawfully detaining him in violation of international law, the Israeli Occupiers of Palestine!


----------



## MHunterB

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> lol,  this is a discussion board about Israel and Palestine, not me. You are the one who attacks a mother who sees her own child hurting and thinks of all the Palestinian
> children in that same situation. My humanity and ability to put myself in their shoes  for a moment is not something to be ashamed of, it is not. My daughter kept repeating why is this happening to me and it hurts over and over to me and one more time the image I am filled with is knowing those very same words must have been said by children in Palestine to their own mothers so many times after the children were hurt and  attacked
> by Israeli weapons. Why should I look the other way and pretend Israels attacks on children are not happening like you do?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the bitch should wonder why her kid  is so depressed that he
> wants to die-----she should,,  certainly,,  encourage him to
> eat rather than  BASK IN THE GLORY of martyr  bullshit.   Does
> the bitch bring food on her visits?    The idiot might be encouraged
> to eat if mom went to the trouble of cooking for him.
> 
> Criminal Samer---simply ended up still in prison----his release
> was  an extortion anyway
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Rosie,
> 
> Now, why do you keep telling lies about me and my child? I said none of that about my child, and you are really getting close to attacking my family, and that violates the rules here and is really uncalled for. I do not wish bad things on anyone here or their families, and you need to leave my family out of your attacks. This is supposed to be a place to discuss Israel and Palestine and what is happening there, not a place to attack poster's families. I said my daughter was sick and I had to take her to the hospital, I discussed her medical problems no further than that and I do not desire to discuss them further than that.
> 
> Sherri
Click to expand...


Please, l'il sherrithing - DO stop your lying for a bit and LISTEN.  IFF anyone feels someone else is violating rules, they are supposed to report the situation - NOT to derail a discussion by making accusations.   

As to what is or isn't 'uncalled-for' - you have NO ROOM to even bring it up!  Not after the way you have attacked posters all the time as being 'led by Satan' and 'not a shred of humanity' and 'scum of the earth' and suchlike.  And only for the 'crime' of not agreeing with you.....   I haven't seen a lot of posters suggesting that Palestinian children are any 'less' than any others EXCEPT PERHAPS in the eyes of HAMAS and PFLP and such who have indeed deliberately placed them in danger - per HRW (as documented by at least 2 other posters).

It appears that YOU are the liar here, as you've claimed 'Golda Meir was a baby-killer and proud of it' - now how can that be anything but a major distortion?  (If Golda's a baby-killer for being in the Israeli government - Samer is one too.  Unless, of course, one employs a double standard - which is what people keep objecting to in your posts).

For someone who 'do not wish bad things on anyone here or their families' - you've got a bizarre way of expressing yourself.  "Israel has no right to exist" = "your relatives there have no right to live in their homes".    

You don't seem to comprehend that you have been slandering and demonizing people's relatives with all your venom about 'Zionists' and 'the Zionist way'.

Nor do you seem to 'get it' that the constant repetition of 'Jews killed Jesus' is always and forever going to be read as shorthand for  "I hate all Jews and want them dead: I cheer anyone who kills a Jew".  Now I could take the time to explain why that is - but the simple logical short version is:  Even if 'those' Jews killed Jesus - there have been many generations since then.  AND there is a Biblical reference for NOT punishing descendants for the crimes of past generations as well (that 'sins of the fathers' verse refers to situations like a parent who is drunk or beats the kids:  it describes rather accurately that such patterns tend to repeat for several generations - it's NOT a reference to GOD punishing...)

So it's 'unBiblical' to keep pushing that 'Jews killed Jesus' schtick.  It's also vindictive as Hell - literally!   Same with your continuing to toss around 'chosen' people so very incorrectly.

What *RACE* are the Jewish people?  
The truthful answer is that the Jewish people are not a 'race' in any sense.  They are *the collective group who have chosen to place themselves under the Sinai Covenant* - that is the most accurate 'definition'.   True then and true now......

It is a monstrous distortion to suggest that Judaism is 'rejecting Jesus':  that's like saying taking a car is 'rejecting buses'.   The assumption inherent in the thinking one presents by 'defining' Judaism as 'rejecting Jesus' is that somehow 'Jesus' is the default.

A further irony here is that you have quoted Jesus your own self as directing the Jewish People to *'listen to the Pharisees and do as they instruct, for they sit in the seat of Moses'* - the plain and obvious meaning of such words is that the 'succession' from Moses to the Rabbis is affirmed by Jesus - which same continues to this day.

So there appears to be NO justification for a Christian to be making such noises as you have.  It gives the impression of being said strictly for spite, to attack others for not being Christians.  And that does not present 'Christian' in any positive light - quite the opposite!


----------



## Connery

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rosie,
> 
> Now, why do you keep telling lies about me and my child? I said none of that about my child, and you are really getting close to attacking my family, and that violates the rules here and is really uncalled for. I do not wish bad things on anyone here or their families, and you need to leave my family out of your attacks. This is supposed to be a place to
> discuss Israel and Palestine and what is happening there, not a place to attack poster's families. I said my daughter was sick and I had to take her to the hospital, I discussed her medical problems no further than that and I do not desire to discuss them further than that.
> 
> Sherri
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OH what a surprise   sherri----I did not know you have a
> son named  "samer"  --in prison on a hunger strike.
> I am a bit surprised     "samer"  is not a name often
> used either by american baptists or by Iranian muslims
> since----it is---I believe,   a very arabic name.    I usually
> see it spelled in english as   SAMIR   <<   I assume
> they are both the same name in arabic  -----I do not
> think it has anything to do with Farsi names
> 
> In any case my post was not about you----or your family---
> but I can understand that the word  "bitch"  was a bit
> non-specific and therefore you became confused.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Since the post you replied to was about me and my daughter, I assumed you were making these statements about us. And I do not have a son with that name, you are right, but you are mistaken about what you are saying about names, many Arabic names are common names in Iran, like the name, Leila, for example. Also, Jewish names are common in Iran, like the names Daniel and Sarah.
> 
> *Samer's mother is not allowed to visit him, he is in isolation, an isolation imposed by the ones unalawfully detaining him in violation of international law, the Israeli Occupiers of Palestine!*
Click to expand...


There is a term used by your medical staff; it is called "Transference"  and it is defined as  "a phenomenon characterized by unconscious redirection of feelings from one person to another."

I believe that you are in isolation and your mind is occupied by the voices in your head. This whole idea that you are a champion for any cause is a fabrication or rendering of your fantasy world.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

MHunterB said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> the bitch should wonder why her kid  is so depressed that he
> wants to die-----she should,,  certainly,,  encourage him to
> eat rather than  BASK IN THE GLORY of martyr  bullshit.   Does
> the bitch bring food on her visits?    The idiot might be encouraged
> to eat if mom went to the trouble of cooking for him.
> 
> Criminal Samer---simply ended up still in prison----his release
> was  an extortion anyway
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rosie,
> 
> Now, why do you keep telling lies about me and my child? I said none of that about my child, and you are really getting close to attacking my family, and that violates the rules here and is really uncalled for. I do not wish bad things on anyone here or their families, and you need to leave my family out of your attacks. This is supposed to be a place to discuss Israel and Palestine and what is happening there, not a place to attack poster's families. I said my daughter was sick and I had to take her to the hospital, I discussed her medical problems no further than that and I do not desire to discuss them further than that.
> 
> Sherri
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Please, l'il sherrithing - DO stop your lying for a bit and LISTEN.  IFF anyone feels someone else is violating rules, they are supposed to report the situation - NOT to derail a discussion by making accusations.
> 
> As to what is or isn't 'uncalled-for' - you have NO ROOM to even bring it up!  Not after the way you have attacked posters all the time as being 'led by Satan' and 'not a shred of humanity' and 'scum of the earth' and suchlike.  And only for the 'crime' of not agreeing with you.....   I haven't seen a lot of posters suggesting that Palestinian children are any 'less' than any others EXCEPT PERHAPS in the eyes of HAMAS and PFLP and such who have indeed deliberately placed them in danger - per HRW (as documented by at least 2 other posters).
> 
> It appears that YOU are the liar here, as you've claimed 'Golda Meir was a baby-killer and proud of it' - now how can that be anything but a major distortion?  (If Golda's a baby-killer for being in the Israeli government - Samer is one too.  Unless, of course, one employs a double standard - which is what people keep objecting to in your posts).
> 
> For someone who 'do not wish bad things on anyone here or their families' - you've got a bizarre way of expressing yourself.  "Israel has no right to exist" = "your relatives there have no right to live in their homes".
> 
> You don't seem to comprehend that you have been slandering and demonizing people's relatives with all your venom about 'Zionists' and 'the Zionist way'.
> 
> Nor do you seem to 'get it' that the constant repetition of 'Jews killed Jesus' is always and forever going to be read as shorthand for  "I hate all Jews and want them dead: I cheer anyone who kills a Jew".  Now I could take the time to explain why that is - but the simple logical short version is:  Even if 'those' Jews killed Jesus - there have been many generations since then.  AND there is a Biblical reference for NOT punishing descendants for the crimes of past generations as well (that 'sins of the fathers' verse refers to situations like a parent who is drunk or beats the kids:  it describes rather accurately that such patterns tend to repeat for several generations - it's NOT a reference to GOD punishing...)
> 
> So it's 'unBiblical' to keep pushing that 'Jews killed Jesus' schtick.  It's also vindictive as Hell - literally!   Same with your continuing to toss around 'chosen' people so very incorrectly.
> 
> What *RACE* are the Jewish people?
> The truthful answer is that the Jewish people are not a 'race' in any sense.  They are *the collective group who have chosen to place themselves under the Sinai Covenant* - that is the most accurate 'definition'.   True then and true now......
> 
> It is a monstrous distortion to suggest that Judaism is 'rejecting Jesus':  that's like saying taking a car is 'rejecting buses'.   The assumption inherent in the thinking one presents by 'defining' Judaism as 'rejecting Jesus' is that somehow 'Jesus' is the default.
> 
> A further irony here is that you have quoted Jesus your own self as directing the Jewish People to *'listen to the Pharisees and do as they instruct, for they sit in the seat of Moses'* - the plain and obvious meaning of such words is that the 'succession' from Moses to the Rabbis is affirmed by Jesus - which same continues to this day.
> 
> So there appears to be NO justification for a Christian to be making such noises as you have.  It gives the impression of being said strictly for spite, to attack others for not being Christians.  And that does not present 'Christian' in any positive light - quite the opposite!
Click to expand...


Witch,

Please do not tell lies about the rules, noone believes your lies.

And general attacks about other posts of mine, I can't respond to without the posts even here, as you distort my words, standard tactics of a witch. 

Golda Meir was a baby killer, she admits it by her own words, she admits killing children, and then she tries to justify it by blaming it on the Palestinians. Samer has not said he killed babies and then blame it on the Israeli, only Golda did that, when you compare the two to each other. We have an unlawfully detained Palestinian political prisoner and we have an Israeli leader who admitted to killing children. No doubt but who has more to answer to God for, between those two!

Stating a Nation does not deserve to exist because of their bad acts is not wishing anyone dead, many people thought Nazi Germany did not deserve to continue to exist, and very similar reasons are behind people's beliefs about Israel not desrerving to exist. Just because individuals might have relatives in either is not a reason to excuse the gross human rights abuses that are present in Israel and in Israel's Occupation of Palestine and desiring an evil Regime cease to exist is not wishing harm to individuals or their families.

I never said to the witch, "your relatives there have no right to live in their homes." There is another lie of the witch.

Jews killed Jesus is what my Bible tells me happened, if you cannot handle the truth, that is simply too bad. And the words mean what they say and nothing more, I am not accusing you of killing Jesus. More distortions of my words by the witch!

Jews do not accept Jesus as the Messiah, that is a fact. And about Jesus words, in the Gospels, one has to take into account His work was not yet complete until the Crucifixion. He fulfilled what had been written, but His work was not fully  complete untiil after His death and resurrection. The Law had no place anymore from that point forward. 

The key Christian Bible verse explaining what gives a person Salavation, a personal relationship with Jesus Christ, is John 3:16 "For God so loved the world, that He gave His only begotten Son that whosoever believeth in Him should not perish but have everlasting life."

Sherri


----------



## GHook93

A cheers when he dies the death he deserves!


----------



## MHunterB

LOL @ the nasty little sherrithing pretending to be offended!

It's so cute, it just gives me the giggles......   : ))

PS:  Show us the quotes from Golda, or it didn't happen!


----------



## RoccoR

To the Ladies of the Forum Here,

Please, let's play nice and pursue our discussions with civility.  

Let's all recognize that opinions and perceptions are what makes the discussion most interest.  But I'm an old man, and blush easily.  And that ain't easy for a poor little Sicilian boy that has six tours to combat zones (not counting Boston, New York and Wash DC).

It's a beautiful New Year here in Ohio, on the 40th Parallel.  

BTW, I got one of those Mr Coffee Machine's here, with the little K-Cup thingees that makes the coffee for you.  Do any of you have a particular coffee flavor that you enjoy --- that you think I should try?

Have a Grand & Glorious Day
R


----------



## irosie91

Quote: Originally Posted by SherriMunnerlyn  
Jesus even speaks about hunger strikers, now how amazing is that!

"Blessed are those who hunger and thirst for righteousness, for they shall be filled."

There it is, in Jesus very own words, I know I had already felt with certainty a man engaged in this type of undertaking, especially after reading Samer's letter of December 26had Jesus with Him. But here is more confirmation that this is true, in Jesus very own words.

Sherri


   ROFLMAO      "jesus' very own word"       What is  TRULY AMAZING
    is that there exists  a jerk in the world who actually  manages to 
    interpret    the    SIXTH HAND MISTRANSLATION OF ARAMAIC  
    words noted above---allegedly spoken 2000 years ago  as  a 
    description  of   a  'HUNGER STRIKE'      There are words in 
    the field of neuro-psychiatry to describe your thought-disorder,  
    sherri----but I prefer not to use LINGO

   I will help you sherri----in order to come close to understanding
   what jesus said----or what is written in the New Testament---that 
   he said-----you have to know lots of things.   A good thing to 
   know is  "WHO SAID HE SAID IT"    not all the gospel 
   writers even knew aramaic     eg  LUKE---i believe----did not.
   I am almost sure   MATTHEW  did       After that you have 
   to have some idea about  aramaic usages of the time---that 
   is ---jewish aramaic----since aramaic did exist in a jewish 
   (hebraic)  form at that time a bit different non jewish 
   aramaic speakers  ----there were colloquialisms     For 
   all that stuff-----ask someone who is such a good  
   Talmudist that he actually KNOWS  aramaic     Aramaic 
   usages of that time show up in the Talmud<<best source.

     (hint----the words do not describe a  'hunger strike'
             since you are a scholar of the bible---can you cite 
             an event in the bible that could --sorta--be considered 
             a hunger strike?      I can----and I read it  MANY 
             DECADES AGO      and not since---I bet jeremiah 
             can)


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

irosie91 said:


> Quote: Originally Posted by SherriMunnerlyn
> Jesus even speaks about hunger strikers, now how amazing is that!
> 
> "Blessed are those who hunger and thirst for righteousness, for they shall be filled."
> 
> There it is, in Jesus very own words, I know I had already felt with certainty a man engaged in this type of undertaking, especially after reading Samer's letter of December 26had Jesus with Him. But here is more confirmation that this is true, in Jesus very own words.
> 
> Sherri
> 
> 
> ROFLMAO      "jesus' very own word"       What is  TRULY AMAZING
> is that there exists  a jerk in the world who actually  manages to
> interpret    the    SIXTH HAND MISTRANSLATION OF ARAMAIC
> words noted above---allegedly spoken 2000 years ago  as  a
> description  of   a  'HUNGER STRIKE'      There are words in
> the field of neuro-psychiatry to describe your thought-disorder,
> sherri----but I prefer not to use LINGO
> 
> I will help you sherri----in order to come close to understanding
> what jesus said----or what is written in the New Testament---that
> he said-----you have to know lots of things.   A good thing to
> know is  "WHO SAID HE SAID IT"    not all the gospel
> writers even knew aramaic     eg  LUKE---i believe----did not.
> I am almost sure   MATTHEW  did       After that you have
> to have some idea about  aramaic usages of the time---that
> is ---jewish aramaic----since aramaic did exist in a jewish
> (hebraic)  form at that time a bit different non jewish
> aramaic speakers  ----there were colloquialisms     For
> all that stuff-----ask someone who is such a good
> Talmudist that he actually KNOWS  aramaic     Aramaic
> usages of that time show up in the Talmud<<best source.
> 
> (hint----the words do not describe a  'hunger strike'
> since you are a scholar of the bible---can you cite
> an event in the bible that could --sorta--be considered
> a hunger strike?      I can----and I read it  MANY
> DECADES AGO      and not since---I bet jeremiah
> can)



Rosie,

I read His words, the words of Jesus,  and I believe them. I do not consult one who rejects Jesus as the Messiah and ask them what the words mean.

One who hungers and thirsts for righteousness, aka justice, will be filled.

There are many ways we can do this, but the words also describes the literal act of carrying this out. 

Jesus when He was tempted in the wildreness was illustrating this, when He fasted for 40 days.

I have an illustration of what this means from Jesus own life, as an example of a life I am to follow.

Sherri


----------



## irosie91

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by SherriMunnerlyn
> Jesus even speaks about hunger strikers, now how amazing is that!
> 
> "Blessed are those who hunger and thirst for righteousness, for they shall be filled."
> 
> There it is, in Jesus very own words, I know I had already felt with certainty a man engaged in this type of undertaking, especially after reading Samer's letter of December 26had Jesus with Him. But here is more confirmation that this is true, in Jesus very own words.
> 
> Sherri
> 
> 
> ROFLMAO      "jesus' very own word"       What is  TRULY AMAZING
> is that there exists  a jerk in the world who actually  manages to
> interpret    the    SIXTH HAND MISTRANSLATION OF ARAMAIC
> words noted above---allegedly spoken 2000 years ago  as  a
> description  of   a  'HUNGER STRIKE'      There are words in
> the field of neuro-psychiatry to describe your thought-disorder,
> sherri----but I prefer not to use LINGO
> 
> 
> I will help you sherri----in order to come close to understanding
> what jesus said----or what is written in the New Testament---that
> he said-----you have to know lots of things.   A good thing to
> know is  "WHO SAID HE SAID IT"    not all the gospel
> writers even knew aramaic     eg  LUKE---i believe----did not.
> I am almost sure   MATTHEW  did       After that you have
> to have some idea about  aramaic usages of the time---that
> is ---jewish aramaic----since aramaic did exist in a jewish
> (hebraic)  form at that time a bit different non jewish
> aramaic speakers  ----there were colloquialisms     For
> all that stuff-----ask someone who is such a good
> Talmudist that he actually KNOWS  aramaic     Aramaic
> usages of that time show up in the Talmud<<best source.
> 
> (hint----the words do not describe a  'hunger strike'
> since you are a scholar of the bible---can you cite
> an event in the bible that could --sorta--be considered
> a hunger strike?      I can----and I read it  MANY
> DECADES AGO      and not since---I bet jeremiah
> can)
> 
> 
> 
> Rosie,
> 
> I read His words, the words of Jesus,  and I believe them. I do not consult one who rejects Jesus as the Messiah and ask them what the words mean.
> 
> One who hungers and thirsts for righteousness, aka justice, will be filled.
> 
> There are many ways we can do this, but the words also describes the literal act of
> carrying this out.
> 
> Jesus when He was tempted in the wildreness was illustrating this, when He fasted for 40 days.
> 
> I have an illustration of what this means from Jesus own life, as an example of a life I am to follow.
> 
> Sherri
Click to expand...



sherri---you are actually vulgar-----you are not interested in 
 knowing what jesus said----you are interested in creating 
 a creed based on your own mindset  and personal  
 bigotries  and projecting them onto a mythic person .   
 It is insulting to that person who,  MOST PROBABLY 
 was very real---spoke a real language---(not english) ---
 used  imagery and symbolism known to the people 
 with whom he spoke  (not sourthern baptists)  and like 
 most people who are social &/or poltical leaders  would 
 like not to be misrepresented   OR USED   by persons 
 with a sick agenda


----------



## MHunterB

Rocco, you are a sweetie!  : ))  No, I don't have one of those gizmos:  I own what I call 'Ms. Tea' (there actually was a commercial product of that name for a while).  It's just my name for all the 'coffemakers' I've bought through the years.....  The 'secret' is to ONLY use it for tea or 'boiling' water, never to let coffee sully its plastic parts.

To brew a fine pot of tea, take a paper filter and insert in the brew basket:  add loose tea to just cover the bottom of the basket, insert into machine and fill reservoir with water......  almost-instant tea!   You can use bags, about four per (10-12 'cup') pot.   Much cheaper than the Keurig, very much the same, and hardly any less convenient (especially if you keep a stack of 'filled' filters in a canister nearby).


----------



## MHunterB

Isn't anyone else curious as to how a Christian who won't even consider the words of non-Christians on the Bible manages to stay married to an actual 'GOD rejecter'?

For one, isn't there a conflict with the Biblical instruction for 'wives, obey your husbands'?  And another conflict with the instruction about 'not being unequally yoked'?


----------



## Hossfly

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by SherriMunnerlyn
> Jesus even speaks about hunger strikers, now how amazing is that!
> 
> "Blessed are those who hunger and thirst for righteousness, for they shall be filled."
> 
> There it is, in Jesus very own words, I know I had already felt with certainty a man engaged in this type of undertaking, especially after reading Samer's letter of December 26had Jesus with Him. But here is more confirmation that this is true, in Jesus very own words.
> 
> Sherri
> 
> 
> ROFLMAO      "jesus' very own word"       What is  TRULY AMAZING
> is that there exists  a jerk in the world who actually  manages to
> interpret    the    SIXTH HAND MISTRANSLATION OF ARAMAIC
> words noted above---allegedly spoken 2000 years ago  as  a
> description  of   a  'HUNGER STRIKE'      There are words in
> the field of neuro-psychiatry to describe your thought-disorder,
> sherri----but I prefer not to use LINGO
> 
> I will help you sherri----in order to come close to understanding
> what jesus said----or what is written in the New Testament---that
> he said-----you have to know lots of things.   A good thing to
> know is  "WHO SAID HE SAID IT"    not all the gospel
> writers even knew aramaic     eg  LUKE---i believe----did not.
> I am almost sure   MATTHEW  did       After that you have
> to have some idea about  aramaic usages of the time---that
> is ---jewish aramaic----since aramaic did exist in a jewish
> (hebraic)  form at that time a bit different non jewish
> aramaic speakers  ----there were colloquialisms     For
> all that stuff-----ask someone who is such a good
> Talmudist that he actually KNOWS  aramaic     Aramaic
> usages of that time show up in the Talmud<<best source.
> 
> (hint----the words do not describe a  'hunger strike'
> since you are a scholar of the bible---can you cite
> an event in the bible that could --sorta--be considered
> a hunger strike?      I can----and I read it  MANY
> DECADES AGO      and not since---I bet jeremiah
> can)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rosie,
> 
> I read His words, the words of Jesus,  and I believe them. I do not consult one who rejects Jesus as the Messiah and ask them what the words mean.
> 
> One who hungers and thirsts for righteousness, aka justice, will be filled.
> 
> There are many ways we can do this, but the words also describes the literal act of carrying this out.
> 
> Jesus when He was tempted in the wildreness was illustrating this, when He fasted for 40 days.
> 
> I have an illustration of what this means from Jesus own life, as an example of a life I am to follow.
> 
> Sherri
Click to expand...

I have a great idea.  There are Assyrians living in the U.S. who are busy learning Aramaic.  Perhaps they will be able to translate the Aramaic in the original Bible for Sherri.  She might not like to hear what they say, but at least she will finally get a translation from them.  By the way, i would think that Jesus would be happy if "good Christian mothers" spent time with their children instead of spending their life castigating His fellow Jews on the Internet.


----------



## PredFan

Is the terrorist dead yet?


----------



## Hossfly

PredFan said:


> Is the terrorist dead yet?


No such luck. He just sneaked a grilled porkchop sandwich.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

MHunterB said:


> Isn't anyone else curious as to how a Christian who won't even consider the words of non-Christians on the Bible manages to stay married to an actual 'GOD rejecter'?
> 
> For one, isn't there a conflict with the Biblical instruction for 'wives, obey your husbands'?  And another conflict with the instruction about 'not being unequally yoked'?


                           witch and christ rejecter, Do not need advice from you, you have your own sins to answer for  being a witch and leading your husband away from Jesus as you did!


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Hossfly said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by SherriMunnerlyn
> Jesus even speaks about hunger strikers, now how amazing is that!
> 
> "Blessed are those who hunger and thirst for righteousness, for they shall be filled."
> 
> There it is, in Jesus very own words, I know I had already felt with certainty a man engaged in this type of undertaking, especially after reading Samer's letter of December 26had Jesus with Him. But here is more confirmation that this is true, in Jesus very own words.
> 
> Sherri
> 
> 
> ROFLMAO      "jesus' very own word"       What is  TRULY AMAZING
> is that there exists  a jerk in the world who actually  manages to
> interpret    the    SIXTH HAND MISTRANSLATION OF ARAMAIC
> words noted above---allegedly spoken 2000 years ago  as  a
> description  of   a  'HUNGER STRIKE'      There are words in
> the field of neuro-psychiatry to describe your thought-disorder,
> sherri----but I prefer not to use LINGO
> 
> I will help you sherri----in order to come close to understanding
> what jesus said----or what is written in the New Testament---that
> he said-----you have to know lots of things.   A good thing to
> know is  "WHO SAID HE SAID IT"    not all the gospel
> writers even knew aramaic     eg  LUKE---i believe----did not.
> I am almost sure   MATTHEW  did       After that you have
> to have some idea about  aramaic usages of the time---that
> is ---jewish aramaic----since aramaic did exist in a jewish
> (hebraic)  form at that time a bit different non jewish
> aramaic speakers  ----there were colloquialisms     For
> all that stuff-----ask someone who is such a good
> Talmudist that he actually KNOWS  aramaic     Aramaic
> usages of that time show up in the Talmud<<best source.
> 
> (hint----the words do not describe a  'hunger strike'
> since you are a scholar of the bible---can you cite
> an event in the bible that could --sorta--be considered
> a hunger strike?      I can----and I read it  MANY
> DECADES AGO      and not since---I bet jeremiah
> can)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rosie,
> 
> I read His words, the words of Jesus,  and I believe them. I do not consult one who rejects Jesus as the Messiah and ask them what the words mean.
> 
> One who hungers and thirsts for righteousness, aka justice, will be filled.
> 
> There are many ways we can do this, but the words also describes the literal act of carrying this out.
> 
> Jesus when He was tempted in the wildreness was illustrating this, when He fasted for 40 days.
> 
> I have an illustration of what this means from Jesus own life, as an example of a life I am to follow.
> 
> Sherri
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have a great idea.  There are Assyrians living in the U.S. who are busy learning Aramaic.  Perhaps they will be able to translate the Aramaic in the original Bible for Sherri.  She might not like to hear what they say, but at least she will finally get a translation from them.  By the way, i would think that Jesus would be happy if "good Christian mothers" spent time with their children instead of spending their life castigating His fellow Jews on the Internet.
Click to expand...

There is no original Aramaic Bible, at the time it was written what we call The Old Testament had already been translated into Greek and The Bible was first written in Greek and not Aramaic.


----------



## irosie91

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't anyone else curious as to how a Christian who won't even consider the words of non-Christians on the Bible manages to stay married to an actual 'GOD rejecter'?
> 
> For one, isn't there a conflict with the Biblical instruction for 'wives, obey your husbands'?  And another conflict with the instruction about 'not being unequally yoked'?
> 
> 
> 
> witch and christ rejecter, Do not need advice from you, you have your own sins to answer for  being a witch and leading your husband away from Jesus as you did!
Click to expand...



Marge---did you  "LEAD YOUR HUSBAND AWAY FROM JESUS"???


----------



## Hossfly

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rosie,
> 
> I read His words, the words of Jesus,  and I believe them. I do not consult one who rejects Jesus as the Messiah and ask them what the words mean.
> 
> One who hungers and thirsts for righteousness, aka justice, will be filled.
> 
> There are many ways we can do this, but the words also describes the literal act of carrying this out.
> 
> Jesus when He was tempted in the wildreness was illustrating this, when He fasted for 40 days.
> 
> I have an illustration of what this means from Jesus own life, as an example of a life I am to follow.
> 
> Sherri
> 
> 
> 
> I have a great idea.  There are Assyrians living in the U.S. who are busy learning Aramaic.  Perhaps they will be able to translate the Aramaic in the original Bible for Sherri.  She might not like to hear what they say, but at least she will finally get a translation from them.  By the way, i would think that Jesus would be happy if "good Christian mothers" spent time with their children instead of spending their life castigating His fellow Jews on the Internet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no original Aramaic Bible, at the time it was written what we call The Old Testament had already been translated into Greek and The Bible was first written in Greek and not Aramaic.
Click to expand...

Are you sure? Are you sure you're sure? Thimk!


----------



## Uncensored2008

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Jews killed Jesus is what my Bible tells me happened, if you cannot handle the truth, that is simply too bad.



Actually, if you had ever read the bible, you'd know that isn't true.

I'll clue you in on something your infernal book of hate (The Koran,) never told you Muzzie Beast, Pontius Pilot was not a Jew.



> And the words mean what they say and nothing more, I am not accusing you of killing Jesus. More distortions of my words by the witch!



The Romans crucified Jesus, in the story.



> Jews do not accept Jesus as the Messiah, that is a fact.



Neither do Muslims like you.



> And about Jesus words, in the Gospels, one has to take into account His work was not yet complete until the Crucifixion. He fulfilled what had been written, but His work was not fully  complete untiil after His death and resurrection. The Law had no place anymore from that point forward.



And what of the law that your god, the Warlord Muhammad set forth?



> The key Christian Bible verse explaining what gives a person Salavation, a personal relationship with Jesus Christ, is John 3:16 "For God so loved the world, that He gave His only begotten Son that whosoever believeth in Him should not perish but have everlasting life."
> 
> Sherri



I suspect that this won't help a Muzzie Beast like you, much...


----------



## Hossfly

Well, well, it looks like the head Warlock in Frau Sherri's coven tells her to call other posters witches in the hopes that they will get used to be called a witch that they will join a coven in their own city.  Notice how Frau Sherri, that supposedly "good Christian woman" has no problem with men who happen to marry Muslim women and have to convert to Islasm as a result.  As we can see in her case, the women doesn't have to convert since the man is in charge of the religion in a Muslim household. By the way, Sherri never told her what she thought about the "Isa" respecters saying that when Jesus returns he will break all the crosses and preach Islam.  Maybe she is looking forward to that day and meanwhile is having fun playing the "good Christian woman."


----------



## irosie91

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rosie,
> 
> I read His words, the words of Jesus,  and I believe them. I do not consult one who rejects Jesus as the Messiah and ask them what the words mean.
> 
> One who hungers and thirsts for righteousness, aka justice, will be filled.
> 
> There are many ways we can do this, but the words also describes the literal act of carrying this out.
> 
> Jesus when He was tempted in the wildreness was illustrating this, when He fasted for 40 days.
> 
> I have an illustration of what this means from Jesus own life, as an example of a life I am to follow.
> 
> Sherri
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a great idea.  There are Assyrians living in the U.S. who are busy learning Aramaic.  Perhaps they will be able to translate the Aramaic in the original Bible for Sherri.  She might not like to hear what they say, but at least she will finally get a translation from them.  By the way, i would think that Jesus would be happy if "good Christian mothers" spent time with
> their children instead of spending their life castigating His fellow Jews on the Internet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no original Aramaic Bible, at the time it was written what we call The Old
> Testament had already been translated into Greek and The Bible was first written in Greek and not Aramaic.
Click to expand...



  Sherri---your pedantic tone is very vulgar-----I assure you---anything you know 
about the  bible---both  "old'  and "new"  testament----I know better.      There is 
no original aramaic bible---because the bible was put together largely  by  
ROMANS  who considered  GREEK to be the language of the learned---the 
"scholarly"  language at that time---also ---some were actually greeks---
including some of the writers of "gospels"   like LUKE      The point of the 
aramaic is that  JESUS SPOKE ARAMAIC      as far as today's chaldeans 
learning or  who know the language-----actually better than nothing but what 
is really needed here is a person who knows  TALMUDIC ARAMAIC   ---
believe it or not----there are such people-----lots---well--not millions but 
enough----certainly not me.      because that is the aramaic jews SPOKE. 
People who know a language ----can read stuff said in it that has 
been TRANSLATED ----and pick up its REAL meaning than a person 
who simply reads the stuff in translation.   Do you understand?   
I read the bible as a child-----but until  I had learned a bit of hebrew
 and----tiny bit of talmud-----I really did not understand it.   
So far you never understood any of it.    Some of the early american 
scholars did----because they knew hebrew very well-----
that is why they defined  "MURDER"  the way they did----
-they took it from BIBLICAL LAW   (a lawyer should know that)

getting back to  "HUNGER FOR JUSTICE"  <<< that's a colloquialism 
                                                                        you  IDIOT


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Hossfly said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a great idea.  There are Assyrians living in the U.S. who are busy learning Aramaic.  Perhaps they will be able to translate the Aramaic in the original Bible for Sherri.  She might not like to hear what they say, but at least she will finally get a translation from them.  By the way, i would think that Jesus would be happy if "good Christian mothers" spent time with their children instead of spending their life castigating His fellow Jews on the Internet.
> 
> 
> 
> There is no original Aramaic Bible, at the time it was written what we call The Old Testament had already been translated into Greek and The Bible was first written in Greek and not Aramaic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you sure? Are you sure you're sure? Thimk!
Click to expand...


If there is one then I challenge you to produce it for us, I shall be patiently waiting!


----------



## MHunterB

irosie91 said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't anyone else curious as to how a Christian who won't even consider the words of non-Christians on the Bible manages to stay married to an actual 'GOD rejecter'?
> 
> For one, isn't there a conflict with the Biblical instruction for 'wives, obey your husbands'?  And another conflict with the instruction about 'not being unequally yoked'?
> 
> 
> 
> witch and christ rejecter, Do not need advice from you, you have your own sins to answer for  being a witch and leading your husband away from Jesus as you did!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Marge---did you  "LEAD YOUR HUSBAND AWAY FROM JESUS"???
Click to expand...


LOL, surely you jest!  It's obvious that nobody 'leads' my husband anywhere...... He left the Christian religion before I ever met him.  But he never turned away from GOD, or denied Him.


----------



## irosie91

Hoss----LEGALLY   the children of a  MUSLIM MAN---is a muslim---whether he
 or they 
or their non muslim mothers  like it or not according to   SHARIAH LAW.   
In shariah law----if a muslim rapes a non muslim girl-----the kid is muslim 
and belongs to the muslim father.     In the shariah shit hole in which my 
husband was born----raped girls were QUICKLY married----no one mentioned 
the rape------and the child ------was---a child of the newly married couple '
  (ssshhhssssssshhh   don't tell anyone)      Iran does shariah


----------



## Hossfly

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no original Aramaic Bible, at the time it was written what we call The Old Testament had already been translated into Greek and The Bible was first written in Greek and not Aramaic.
> 
> 
> 
> Are you sure? Are you sure you're sure? Thimk!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If there is one then I challenge you to produce it for us, I shall be patiently waiting!
Click to expand...

Did you thimk before you answered?


----------



## MHunterB

Except that you are in error to be stating any such thing.  Now if you do it again, you'll be lying.

I'm certain it really frustrates you no end that my husband decided to join my faith and yours did not.  But it's nothing to do with either one of us:  they are adults and fully capable of making their own religious decisions, and wholly responsible for their own souls.

You need to know this, l'il sherrithing:  I absolutely do NOT believe any given Muslim or Christian or agnostic or atheist is going to be barred from Heaven or doomed to Hell.  Certainly not for adhering to this or that religion.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

irosie91 said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a great idea.  There are Assyrians living in the U.S. who are busy learning Aramaic.  Perhaps they will be able to translate the Aramaic in the original Bible for Sherri.  She might not like to hear what they say, but at least she will finally get a translation from them.  By the way, i would think that Jesus would be happy if "good Christian mothers" spent time with
> their children instead of spending their life castigating His fellow Jews on the Internet.
> 
> 
> 
> There is no original Aramaic Bible, at the time it was written what we call The Old
> Testament had already been translated into Greek and The Bible was first written in Greek and not Aramaic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Sherri---your pedantic tone is very vulgar-----I assure you---anything you know
> about the  bible---both  "old'  and "new"  testament----I know better.      There is
> no original aramaic bible---because the bible was put together largely  by
> ROMANS  who considered  GREEK to be the language of the learned---the
> "scholarly"  language at that time---also ---some were actually greeks---
> including some of the writers of "gospels"   like LUKE      The point of the
> aramaic is that  JESUS SPOKE ARAMAIC      as far as today's chaldeans
> learning or  who know the language-----actually better than nothing but what
> is really needed here is a person who knows  TALMUDIC ARAMAIC   ---
> believe it or not----there are such people-----lots---well--not millions but
> enough----certainly not me.      because that is the aramaic jews SPOKE.
> People who know a language ----can read stuff said in it that has
> been TRANSLATED ----and pick up its REAL meaning than a person
> who simply reads the stuff in translation.   Do you understand?
> I read the bible as a child-----but until  I had learned a bit of hebrew
> and----tiny bit of talmud-----I really did not understand it.
> So far you never understood any of it.    Some of the early american
> scholars did----because they knew hebrew very well-----
> that is why they defined  "MURDER"  the way they did----
> -they took it from BIBLICAL LAW   (a lawyer should know that)
> 
> getting back to  "HUNGER FOR JUSTICE"  <<< that's a colloquialism
> you  IDIOT
Click to expand...


Rosie, The book was first written In Greek so one knowing Aramaic cannot help us much.  The Aramaic versions that do exist today are actually translations into Aramaic from the Greek Bible. Obviously there are many Commentaries that can be read and studied but The Sermon On The Mount is teachings of Jesus that have received a huge amount of attention and I expect there are many different views about these words that were spoken by Jesus close to 2000 years ago. For a Christian, we read the words and ask the Holy Spirit in us to show us what the words mean. My Bible Study class instructs us to read our lessons each week without commentaries and allow The Holy Spirit to show us what words mean. I brought this up here to start with because of the post of another Christian on Samers Facebook page. We call this type of insight at my church divine intervention.Sherri


----------



## irosie91

Hossfly said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you sure? Are you sure you're sure? Thimk!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If there is one then I challenge you to produce it for us, I shall be patiently waiting!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you thimk before you answered?
Click to expand...



Hoss    I think she is right-----but as to the ORIGINAL GOSPELS 
   well-----they were not all written in aramaic either-----were they?
   of course -----I do not expect you to find an original----but my 
   impression is that ---LUKE  did not know aramaic at all-----he did 
   write a gospel ----didn't he?       I am not sure if he  QUOTED 
   jesus in it       ????     or ever encountered him    ????.   It 
   seems logical to me that PAUL  would have written in greek 
   too.      ????  

   the bible had been translated ------I am not sure---but I believe in 
   ALEXANDRIA   -----lots of jews living in alexandria at that time  
   I will google      I am not even sure who it was who wanted 
   that done----but it was something like a COMMAND PERFORMANCE 
   like Queen Elizabeth did to the beatles


----------



## Uncensored2008

irosie91 said:


> Hoss    I think she is right-----but as to the ORIGINAL GOSPELS
> well-----they were not all written in aramaic either-----were they?
> of course -----I do not expect you to find an original----but my
> impression is that ---LUKE  did not know aramaic at all-----he did
> write a gospel ----didn't he?       I am not sure if he  QUOTED
> jesus in it       ????     or ever encountered him    ????.   It
> seems logical to me that PAUL  would have written in greek
> too.      ????
> 
> the bible had been translated ------I am not sure---but I believe in
> ALEXANDRIA   -----lots of jews living in alexandria at that time
> I will google      I am not even sure who it was who wanted
> that done----but it was something like a COMMAND PERFORMANCE
> like Queen Elizabeth did to the beatles



{ Almost the entire Old Testament was written in Hebrew during the thousand years of its composition. But a few chapters in the prophecies of Ezra and Daniel and one verse in Jeremiah were written in a language called Aramaic. This language became very popular in the ancient world and actually displaced many other languages. Aramaic even became the common language spoken in Israel in Jesus' time, and it was likely the language He spoke day by day. Some Aramaic words were even used by the Gospel writers in the New Testament.

The New Testament, however, was written in Greek. }

Biblica | In what language was the Bible first written?


----------



## irosie91

MHunterB said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> witch and christ rejecter, Do not need advice from you, you have your own sins to answer for  being a witch and leading your husband away from Jesus as you did!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marge---did you  "LEAD YOUR HUSBAND AWAY FROM JESUS"???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL, surely you jest!  It's obvious that nobody 'leads' my husband anywhere...... He left the Christian religion before I ever met him.  But he never turned away from GOD, or denied Him.
Click to expand...



yeah    I JEST-----but she don't


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Hossfly said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you sure? Are you sure you're sure? Thimk!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If there is one then I challenge you to produce it for us, I shall be patiently waiting!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you thimk before you answered?
Click to expand...


lol


----------



## Hossfly

irosie91 said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> If there is one then I challenge you to produce it for us, I shall be patiently waiting!
> 
> 
> 
> Did you thimk before you answered?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Hoss    I think she is right-----but as to the ORIGINAL GOSPELS
> well-----they were not all written in aramaic either-----were they?
> of course -----I do not expect you to find an original----but my
> impression is that ---LUKE  did not know aramaic at all-----he did
> write a gospel ----didn't he?       I am not sure if he  QUOTED
> jesus in it       ????     or ever encountered him    ????.   It
> seems logical to me that PAUL  would have written in greek
> too.      ????
> 
> the bible had been translated ------I am not sure---but I believe in
> ALEXANDRIA   -----lots of jews living in alexandria at that time
> I will google      I am not even sure who it was who wanted
> that done----but it was something like a COMMAND PERFORMANCE
> like Queen Elizabeth did to the beatles
Click to expand...

I didn't offer any information to The Thing. I merely pulled a Tinmore on her to see if she would trip over her, uh.............tongue.


----------



## MHunterB

Nonetheless, the cute l'il sherrithing fulfills the function of a 'jester' here - except of course that she's not very clever.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

irosie91 said:


> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Marge---did you  "LEAD YOUR HUSBAND AWAY FROM JESUS"???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL, surely you jest!  It's obvious that nobody 'leads' my husband anywhere...... He left the Christian religion before I ever met him.  But he never turned away from GOD, or denied Him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> yeah    I JEST-----but she don't
Click to expand...


I am not the one she will answer to for her life and her actions and choices.


----------



## MHunterB

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL, surely you jest!  It's obvious that nobody 'leads' my husband anywhere...... He left the Christian religion before I ever met him.  But he never turned away from GOD, or denied Him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yeah    I JEST-----but she don't
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am not the one she will answer to for her life and her actions and choices.
Click to expand...


L'il pious pustule, did you thimk you had some point you were making?  WE all know you have zero spiritual authority: it's nice to see you make vague noises acknowledging that fact, though.

What a pity nobody else will be around .......... when you find out that your 'faith' card you keep pimping as a 'get-out-of-Hell-free' card is nothing of the sort : ((


----------



## Hossfly

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL, surely you jest!  It's obvious that nobody 'leads' my husband anywhere...... He left the Christian religion before I ever met him.  But he never turned away from GOD, or denied Him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yeah    I JEST-----but she don't
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am not the one she will answer to for her life and her actions and choices.
Click to expand...

Don't you worry your little head over what she is going to answer for.  Just spend a little time worrying about the Christians who are being murdered by your Muslim friends.  Instead of you blabbering away all over the Internet, why not spend some time trying to raise some funds for the Christian refugees from Syria, or don't these Christians matter to you?  And while Frau Sherri is busy castigating Israel all over the Internet, here is a Muslim who would disagree with her.
israel today | Israel News | British Muslim lawmaker loves Israel - israel today | Israel News


----------



## RoccoR

MHunterB, _ et al_,

*(OFF-TOPIC)*

I just want you to know that, God (no matter what she has decreed), doesn't set the rules.



MHunterB said:


> Isn't anyone else curious as to how a Christian who won't even consider the words of non-Christians on the Bible manages to stay married to an actual 'GOD rejecter'?
> 
> For one, isn't there a conflict with the Biblical instruction for 'wives, obey your husbands'?  And another conflict with the instruction about 'not being unequally yoked'?


*(COMMENT)*

I've been married to the same 19 year old for the past 36 years.  The Bible is interpreted by Patti in all its forms.  I just say "yes mam" and move-out smartly.

v/r
R


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

I am worried more about the wrong things our  government supports, like the Oocupation in Palestine, than what others do that is bad somewhere in the world.It is our wrongs that makes me feel guilt and literally feel at times that my hands are covered in blood of the innocent we hurt and kill. That is what I have to take a stand against and oppose. Just listening to a crazy poster in the other thread support killings by Americans in mosques and call the killer a hero and listen to him speak hate against Obama. Those are the people to oppose, too, the people we will hear about tomorrow trying to kill the President or start shooting in a mosque in the US somewhere.


----------



## irosie91

Sajid Javid----is christian----probably for his wife  Laura
   I am not doing well with names today--- to me 
   the name   both the SAJID and the JAVID----sound
   iike something from the Indian subcontinent----he was 
   born in england-----I do not think he counts as a muslim for 
   a HERO  like   SAMER    and simply not nazi for sherri


----------



## irosie91

I have a wonderful idea-----we all write to   Samer----and tell him---
that there is a big problem he can solve -----by simply eating  

There is an idiotic thread on a message board  ----GETTING LONGER 
and LONGER and LONGER and LONGER----all because he refuses to 
eat.          be a good boy,  samer-----END THE THREAD


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

irosie91 said:


> Sajid Javid----is christian----probably for his wife  Laura
> I am not doing well with names today--- to me
> the name   both the SAJID and the JAVID----sound
> iike something from the Indian subcontinent----he was
> born in england-----I do not think he counts as a muslim for
> a HERO  like   SAMER    and simply not nazi for sherri



Who is Sajid Javid?


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

irosie91 said:


> I have a wonderful idea-----we all write to   Samer----and tell him---
> that there is a big problem he can solve -----by simply eating
> 
> There is an idiotic thread on a message board  ----GETTING LONGER
> and LONGER and LONGER and LONGER----all because he refuses to
> eat.          be a good boy,  samer-----END THE THREAD



He is probably not allowed to get mail and that prison service does not even have an email address or not one I could find when I was last searching for it. I f you find a way we can contact Samer let us all know.


----------



## irosie91

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sajid Javid----is christian----probably for his wife  Laura
> I am not doing well with names today--- to me
> the name   both the SAJID and the JAVID----sound
> iike something from the Indian subcontinent----he was
> born in england-----I do not think he counts as a muslim for
> a HERO  like   SAMER    and simply not nazi for sherri
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who is Sajid Javid?
Click to expand...


A british parliamentarian    born in england---child of muslim parents---but 
converted ---or maybe just letting his family BE--christian-----not muslim 
himself by choice.    He prefers Israel to any other country in the Mideast 
and would live there if he could not have england and likes to talk about 
that fact.     I have known lots and lots of muslims from the Indian sub-
continent-----lots are very much like Iranians used to be----just prefer 
to ignore  religion. ------but all went thru so intensive a nazi training 
program that they can quote the nazi literature   chapter and verse. 
Stuff I read as a child that I considered so idiotic that it seemed 
like satire to me-----came out of the mouths of highly educated  
graduates   from   pakistan and india-----ie the muslims ---not 
the hindus -----I began to encounter when not yet 20----the kind 
of crap that is your education.    I was young then and thought it 
would GO AWAY------it hasn't ----you are a prime example of its 
persistence.   Back then the  Iranians were not into it----yet.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

irosie91 said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sajid Javid----is christian----probably for his wife  Laura
> I am not doing well with names today--- to me
> the name   both the SAJID and the JAVID----sound
> iike something from the Indian subcontinent----he was
> born in england-----I do not think he counts as a muslim for
> a HERO  like   SAMER    and simply not nazi for sherri
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who is Sajid Javid?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A british parliamentarian    born in england---child of muslim parents---but
> converted ---or maybe just letting his family BE--christian-----not muslim
> himself by choice.    He prefers Israel to any other country in the Mideast
> and would live there if he could not have england and likes to talk about
> that fact.     I have known lots and lots of muslims from the Indian sub-
> continent-----lots are very much like Iranians used to be----just prefer
> to ignore  religion. ------but all went thru so intensive a nazi training
> program that they can quote the nazi literature   chapter and verse.
> Stuff I read as a child that I considered so idiotic that it seemed
> like satire to me-----came out of the mouths of highly educated
> graduates   from   pakistan and india-----ie the muslims ---not
> the hindus -----I began to encounter when not yet 20----the kind
> of crap that is your education.    I was young then and thought it
> would GO AWAY------it hasn't ----you are a prime example of its
> persistence.   Back then the  Iranians were not into it----yet.
Click to expand...

What does this man have to do with the thread, anything? And what are you saying about my education? I am not a Muslim.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q4A1Lpxxs4k]&#x202b;[/ame]


----------



## Hossfly

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> &#x202b;


Tear jerker. Not.


----------



## Hossfly

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who is Sajid Javid?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A british parliamentarian    born in england---child of muslim parents---but
> converted ---or maybe just letting his family BE--christian-----not muslim
> himself by choice.    He prefers Israel to any other country in the Mideast
> and would live there if he could not have england and likes to talk about
> that fact.     I have known lots and lots of muslims from the Indian sub-
> continent-----lots are very much like Iranians used to be----just prefer
> to ignore  religion. ------but all went thru so intensive a nazi training
> program that they can quote the nazi literature   chapter and verse.
> Stuff I read as a child that I considered so idiotic that it seemed
> like satire to me-----came out of the mouths of highly educated
> graduates   from   pakistan and india-----ie the muslims ---not
> the hindus -----I began to encounter when not yet 20----the kind
> of crap that is your education.    I was young then and thought it
> would GO AWAY------it hasn't ----you are a prime example of its
> persistence.   Back then the  Iranians were not into it----yet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What does this man have to do with the thread, anything? And what are you saying about my education? I am not a Muslim.
Click to expand...

The reason this man was mentioned is that there are Muslims who don't think the same about Israel as you do -- the same as there are many good Christians who don't think as you do and support Israel just as this man does.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m61S-ZnwgiM]&#x202b;[/ame]


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GRktA3KSsKs]Palestinians Behind Bars: Prisoners Without Human Rights - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dm9uuZ_ItdY]Palestinian detainees in Israeli jails (UFree Network) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HXs76DRjsq4]Testimony of Palestinian Freed Prisoner Dr. Abdul-Aziz Omar (UFree Network) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## skye

Have a  sandwich Sherri    ..............................


----------



## Hossfly

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Palestinians Behind Bars: Prisoners Without Human Rights - YouTube


You have any videos of that Christian woman behind bars in a Pakistani prison because she allegedly committed blasphemy?  I hear she isn't in too good a shape.  How about some videos of the Christians in Iranian prisons.  As a "good Christian woman," surely you have some videos of them.  Since you are not a Baha'i, we don't expect you to have any videos of those young Baha'i protestors being held in Iranian prisons (unless they all have been raped and killed already).


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Here is what Samer Issawi writes, after 156 days on his hunger strike:

"I suffer from severe headaches, spine pain, chest pain, muscles and joints pain, heartburn in stomach, vomiting yellow and green liquids, pains in kidney and cannot walk on my right foot. The doctors told me that I&#8217;m in a very difficult period every day passes in my hunger strike the risk increases to have a stroke, sudden paralysis or death. But I confirmed them that I will continue my hunger strike till my freedom. I was able to achieve 90% of my objectives in my hunger strike which were to deliver my voice to the Egyptians, the second goal is to maintain the achievements of the deal by preventing the re-arrest of liberated prisoners in the deal, I maintained the prestige of Egypt as a mediator in the deal and to preserve the blood of the martyrs in Gaza. So only still remain 10% only from my goals which is something small &#8220;My freedom&#8221;.

Over this long period, the occupation tried to afraid by doctors that I was close to death, but I am still and I will keep strong and continuing my hunger strike till freedom My victory is not only for me but for all who supported me by a letter, message, demonstrations, sit-ins, call, and pray. I want to thank my brothers who are on hunger strike in Red Cross in Jerusalem. You taught all that we are one nation, thank to the Jerusalemite prisoners committee and prisoners club."

And he ends thanking the sons of his village Issawiye who he describes as  steadfast and proof that Jerusalem is an Arabic city and will remain Arabic.

Samer Issawi: I want to thank all who are supporting me | Ahrar Center for Prisoners Studies and Human Rights

Sherri


----------



## Connery

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Here is what Samer Issawi writes, after 156 days on his hunger strike:
> 
> "I suffer from severe headaches, spine pain, chest pain, muscles and joints pain, heartburn in stomach, vomiting yellow and green liquids, pains in kidney and cannot walk on my right foot. The doctors told me that Im in a very difficult period every day passes in my hunger strike the risk increases to have a stroke, sudden paralysis or death. But I confirmed them that I will continue my hunger strike till my freedom. I was able to achieve 90% of my objectives in my hunger strike which were to deliver my voice to the Egyptians, the second goal is to maintain the achievements of the deal by preventing the re-arrest of liberated prisoners in the deal, I maintained the prestige of Egypt as a mediator in the deal and to preserve the blood of the martyrs in Gaza. So only still remain 10% only from my goals which is something small My freedom.
> 
> Over this long period, the occupation tried to afraid by doctors that I was close to death, but I am still and I will keep strong and continuing my hunger strike till freedom My victory is not only for me but for all who supported me by a letter, message, demonstrations, sit-ins, call, and pray. I want to thank my brothers who are on hunger strike in Red Cross in Jerusalem. You taught all that we are one nation, thank to the Jerusalemite prisoners committee and prisoners club."
> 
> And he ends thanking the sons of his village Issawiye who he describes as  steadfast and proof that Jerusalem is an Arabic city and will remain Arabic.
> 
> Samer Issawi: I want to thank all who are supporting me | Ahrar Center for Prisoners Studies and Human Rights
> 
> Sherri



It is his own fault, the idiot...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

MHunterB said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> yeah    I JEST-----but she don't
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am not the one she will answer to for her life and her actions and choices.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> L'il pious pustule, did you thimk you had some point you were making?  WE all know you have zero spiritual authority: it's nice to see you make vague noises acknowledging that fact, though.
> 
> What a pity nobody else will be around .......... when you find out that your 'faith' card you keep pimping as a 'get-out-of-Hell-free' card is nothing of the sort : ((
Click to expand...


Why, I want to thank you for this reputation you gave for this post, there it is below, your comment is .

You certainly do not like to be reminded there is a God to judge you.

I am Blessed by your Hate, so keep that hate coming, girl!

New reputation! 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hi, you have received -362 reputation points from MHunterB.
Reputation was given for this post.

Comment:
.

Regards,
MHunterB


----------



## tjvh

Has this Palestinian moron died yet? I'll think of him next time Palestinians arbitrarily fire rockets at innocent Israeli civilians.


----------



## yidnar

RoccoR said:


> Hossfly; irosie91; SherriMunnerlyn; _et al,_
> 
> Sometimes, I think we lose sight of what a "Prisoner Hunger Strike" really is; and its implications.
> 
> (COMMENT-Generalities)
> 
> In such events, there is always a "demand." The demand is either implicit or explicit, but it is always there. _(Freedom, Publicity, Notoriety/Fame, Tangibles, etc)_
> 
> The prisoner adopts a persona. They are a hero, maryr, or generally undeserving of the sentence _(an innocent or desperate)_, etc.
> 
> The hunger strike is generally a combination of blackmail, hostage and threat.
> 
> Given me "X" or I'll do "Y!"
> _When my oldest child was young, she would sometimes ask for something. On rare occasions, when I would deny her request, she would scream and then hold her breath until I capitulated. She was pretty good, and would sometimes hold it long enough to turn blue.​_In the case of most "Prisoner Hunger Strikes," the prisoner becomes both the blackmailer and the hostage with the threat:
> 
> Given me what I demand or I'll kill the hostage (himself).
> This is not unlike my daughter holding her breath.
> 
> In a "Prisoner Hunger Strike," the government has to make some decisions. In a normal hostage case, the Government would want to free the hostage from danger. This normally kicks-off a negotiation between the government and the hostage taker; with the first question being: What do you want? _(The Demand.)_
> 
> In a "Prisoner Hunger Strike" the weapon is food and the trigger is self denial.
> 
> Given me my freedom or I'll starve the hostage _(himself)_.
> 
> Given that you cannot free the hostage, what do you (The Government) have to consider?
> 
> Do you have a policy to negotiate?
> What is the probability that the threat will be executed?
> What impact will the execution of the threat have?
> How will the law bidding taxpayer view capitulation 'v' status quo?
> What will the general prison population think? Will it inspire more strikes?
> 
> Are the demands reasonable?
> What does the cost 'v' benefit analysis conclude?
> What precedent does capitulation set?
> What dangers does the capitulation present?
> 
> Simultaneously, there is an investigation concerning the allegations made by the Prisoner. This is a moral obligation to determine if in fact, the demands are actually needed for health, safety or other rational concerns.  Make no mistake, there are cases _(few though they may be)_ when, the demands might actually improve the health and safety of the prisoner population and staff. But there is also the need to be demonstrably human in the treatment of prisoners.
> 
> In terms of a medical intervention in a sour "Prisoner Hunger Strike," this has to be carefully considered and the reasoning _(for and against)_ logically documented. This cannot be a subjective decision in the eyes of either the taxpayer or the prison population. The policy must be straight forward, very clear and understood by all.
> 
> There is no one single correct answer to the question of a "Prisoner Hunger Strike" and how to handle them. They each must be evaluated individually.
> 
> But remember what a "Prisoner Hunger Strike" really is: a combination of blackmail, hostage and threat. And if believable, gives you some insight into the persona of the inmate.  It tells you something about "life" and how they consider it.  They have put a price on it _(The Demand)_.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R


i thought the mooosluuum way would be to starve a woman or a child !!after all they hide behind them,murder and rape them .


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

tjvh said:


> Has this Palestinian moron died yet? I'll think of him next time Palestinians arbitrarily fire rockets at innocent Israeli civilians.



Typical Muslim Hater comment!


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

yidnar said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly; irosie91; SherriMunnerlyn; _et al,_
> 
> Sometimes, I think we lose sight of what a "Prisoner Hunger Strike" really is; and its implications.
> 
> (COMMENT-Generalities)
> 
> In such events, there is always a "demand." The demand is either implicit or explicit, but it is always there. _(Freedom, Publicity, Notoriety/Fame, Tangibles, etc)_
> 
> The prisoner adopts a persona. They are a hero, maryr, or generally undeserving of the sentence _(an innocent or desperate)_, etc.
> 
> The hunger strike is generally a combination of blackmail, hostage and threat.
> 
> Given me "X" or I'll do "Y!"
> _When my oldest child was young, she would sometimes ask for something. On rare occasions, when I would deny her request, she would scream and then hold her breath until I capitulated. She was pretty good, and would sometimes hold it long enough to turn blue.​_In the case of most "Prisoner Hunger Strikes," the prisoner becomes both the blackmailer and the hostage with the threat:
> 
> Given me what I demand or I'll kill the hostage (himself).
> This is not unlike my daughter holding her breath.
> 
> In a "Prisoner Hunger Strike," the government has to make some decisions. In a normal hostage case, the Government would want to free the hostage from danger. This normally kicks-off a negotiation between the government and the hostage taker; with the first question being: What do you want? _(The Demand.)_
> 
> In a "Prisoner Hunger Strike" the weapon is food and the trigger is self denial.
> 
> Given me my freedom or I'll starve the hostage _(himself)_.
> 
> Given that you cannot free the hostage, what do you (The Government) have to consider?
> 
> Do you have a policy to negotiate?
> What is the probability that the threat will be executed?
> What impact will the execution of the threat have?
> How will the law bidding taxpayer view capitulation 'v' status quo?
> What will the general prison population think? Will it inspire more strikes?
> 
> Are the demands reasonable?
> What does the cost 'v' benefit analysis conclude?
> What precedent does capitulation set?
> What dangers does the capitulation present?
> 
> Simultaneously, there is an investigation concerning the allegations made by the Prisoner. This is a moral obligation to determine if in fact, the demands are actually needed for health, safety or other rational concerns.  Make no mistake, there are cases _(few though they may be)_ when, the demands might actually improve the health and safety of the prisoner population and staff. But there is also the need to be demonstrably human in the treatment of prisoners.
> 
> In terms of a medical intervention in a sour "Prisoner Hunger Strike," this has to be carefully considered and the reasoning _(for and against)_ logically documented. This cannot be a subjective decision in the eyes of either the taxpayer or the prison population. The policy must be straight forward, very clear and understood by all.
> 
> There is no one single correct answer to the question of a "Prisoner Hunger Strike" and how to handle them. They each must be evaluated individually.
> 
> But remember what a "Prisoner Hunger Strike" really is: a combination of blackmail, hostage and threat. And if believable, gives you some insight into the persona of the inmate.  It tells you something about "life" and how they consider it.  They have put a price on it _(The Demand)_.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> 
> 
> i thought the mooosluuum way would be to starve a woman or a child !!after all they hide behind them,murder and rape them .
Click to expand...


Typical Muslim Hater Comment!


----------



## skye

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> tjvh said:
> 
> 
> 
> Has this Palestinian moron died yet? I'll think of him next time Palestinians arbitrarily fire rockets at innocent Israeli civilians.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Typical Muslim Hater comment!
Click to expand...



Normal human beings don't like religious  Islamic  fanatics  of your kind Sherri..... just face it...

Nobody is going to  be killed for your Allah Sherri ....may be you will.....  that's ok .... go ahead Sherri.


----------



## Hossfly

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Here is what Samer Issawi writes, after 156 days on his hunger strike:
> 
> "I suffer from severe headaches, spine pain, chest pain, muscles and joints pain, heartburn in stomach, vomiting yellow and green liquids, pains in kidney and cannot walk on my right foot. The doctors told me that I&#8217;m in a very difficult period every day passes in my hunger strike the risk increases to have a stroke, sudden paralysis or death. But I confirmed them that I will continue my hunger strike till my freedom. I was able to achieve 90% of my objectives in my hunger strike which were to deliver my voice to the Egyptians, the second goal is to maintain the achievements of the deal by preventing the re-arrest of liberated prisoners in the deal, I maintained the prestige of Egypt as a mediator in the deal and to preserve the blood of the martyrs in Gaza. So only still remain 10% only from my goals which is something small &#8220;My freedom&#8221;.
> 
> Over this long period, the occupation tried to afraid by doctors that I was close to death, but I am still and I will keep strong and continuing my hunger strike till freedom My victory is not only for me but for all who supported me by a letter, message, demonstrations, sit-ins, call, and pray. I want to thank my brothers who are on hunger strike in Red Cross in Jerusalem. You taught all that we are one nation, thank to the Jerusalemite prisoners committee and prisoners club."
> 
> And he ends thanking the sons of his village Issawiye who he describes as  steadfast and proof that Jerusalem is an Arabic city and will remain Arabic.
> 
> Samer Issawi: I want to thank all who are supporting me | Ahrar Center for Prisoners Studies and Human Rights
> 
> Sherri


When you write to Samer, tell him Ol' Hoss says "arrivederci."


----------



## irosie91

Lets change the title of this thread to>>>  

     THE SCHMUCK WHO DID NOT EAT........his feet,   his meat,  the freak 
                     where is Doctor SEUSS   when we really NEED him??????????


----------



## tjvh

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> tjvh said:
> 
> 
> 
> Has this Palestinian moron died yet? I'll think of him next time Palestinians arbitrarily fire rockets at innocent Israeli civilians.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Typical Muslim Hater comment!
Click to expand...


Nope... I just hate people who try to justify killing innocents with rockets. It really is that simple.


----------



## Hossfly

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> yidnar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly; irosie91; SherriMunnerlyn; _et al,_
> 
> Sometimes, I think we lose sight of what a "Prisoner Hunger Strike" really is; and its implications.
> 
> (COMMENT-Generalities)
> 
> In such events, there is always a "demand." The demand is either implicit or explicit, but it is always there. _(Freedom, Publicity, Notoriety/Fame, Tangibles, etc)_
> 
> The prisoner adopts a persona. They are a hero, maryr, or generally undeserving of the sentence _(an innocent or desperate)_, etc.
> 
> The hunger strike is generally a combination of blackmail, hostage and threat.
> 
> Given me "X" or I'll do "Y!"
> _When my oldest child was young, she would sometimes ask for something. On rare occasions, when I would deny her request, she would scream and then hold her breath until I capitulated. She was pretty good, and would sometimes hold it long enough to turn blue.​_In the case of most "Prisoner Hunger Strikes," the prisoner becomes both the blackmailer and the hostage with the threat:
> 
> Given me what I demand or I'll kill the hostage (himself).
> This is not unlike my daughter holding her breath.
> 
> In a "Prisoner Hunger Strike," the government has to make some decisions. In a normal hostage case, the Government would want to free the hostage from danger. This normally kicks-off a negotiation between the government and the hostage taker; with the first question being: What do you want? _(The Demand.)_
> 
> In a "Prisoner Hunger Strike" the weapon is food and the trigger is self denial.
> 
> Given me my freedom or I'll starve the hostage _(himself)_.
> 
> Given that you cannot free the hostage, what do you (The Government) have to consider?
> 
> Do you have a policy to negotiate?
> What is the probability that the threat will be executed?
> What impact will the execution of the threat have?
> How will the law bidding taxpayer view capitulation 'v' status quo?
> What will the general prison population think? Will it inspire more strikes?
> 
> Are the demands reasonable?
> What does the cost 'v' benefit analysis conclude?
> What precedent does capitulation set?
> What dangers does the capitulation present?
> 
> Simultaneously, there is an investigation concerning the allegations made by the Prisoner. This is a moral obligation to determine if in fact, the demands are actually needed for health, safety or other rational concerns.  Make no mistake, there are cases _(few though they may be)_ when, the demands might actually improve the health and safety of the prisoner population and staff. But there is also the need to be demonstrably human in the treatment of prisoners.
> 
> In terms of a medical intervention in a sour "Prisoner Hunger Strike," this has to be carefully considered and the reasoning _(for and against)_ logically documented. This cannot be a subjective decision in the eyes of either the taxpayer or the prison population. The policy must be straight forward, very clear and understood by all.
> 
> There is no one single correct answer to the question of a "Prisoner Hunger Strike" and how to handle them. They each must be evaluated individually.
> 
> But remember what a "Prisoner Hunger Strike" really is: a combination of blackmail, hostage and threat. And if believable, gives you some insight into the persona of the inmate.  It tells you something about "life" and how they consider it.  They have put a price on it _(The Demand)_.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> 
> 
> i thought the mooosluuum way would be to starve a woman or a child !!after all they hide behind them,murder and rape them .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Typical Muslim Hater Comment!
Click to expand...

Remember, Frau Sherri, he is allowed to state what he feels just like you evince your Jew and Israel hatred in different places on the Internet all day long.  Besides, remember "sticks and stones, etc. etc."  He is just talking while your friends are actually out murdering.
24-Year-Old Jew Murdered in Iran - Jewish World - News - Israel National News


----------



## Connery

sherri you are an ardent supporter of Samer. When will you go an extended hunger strike to show your solidarity with him?


----------



## MHunterB

Poor l'il sherrithing - that wasn't hate.  It was amusement.  At the overblown sense of self-importance, the pomposity, the presumption which the pious little pustule squirts all over .......


----------



## MHunterB

Connery said:


> sherri you are an ardent supporter of Samer. When will you go an extended hunger strike to show your solidarity with him?



Of course the sherrithing would never do that!  It's all yap, yap, yap and whining.......


----------



## MHunterB

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> tjvh said:
> 
> 
> 
> Has this Palestinian moron died yet? I'll think of him next time Palestinians arbitrarily fire rockets at innocent Israeli civilians.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Typical Muslim Hater comment!
Click to expand...


Typical whore of HAMAS comment!


----------



## Roudy

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> I am worried more about the wrong things our  government supports, like the Oocupation in Palestine, than what others do that is bad somewhere in the world.It is our wrongs that makes me feel guilt and literally feel at times that my hands are covered in blood of the innocent we hurt and kill. That is what I have to take a stand against and oppose. Just listening to a crazy poster in the other thread support killings by Americans in mosques and call the killer a hero and listen to him speak hate against Obama. Those are the people to oppose, too, the people we will hear about tomorrow trying to kill the President or start shooting in a mosque in the US somewhere.


Hey witch, "Thou doth protest too much, methinks!"

The quotation "The lady doth protest too much, methinks." comes from Shakespeare's Hamlet, Act III, scene II, where it is spoken by Queen Gertrude, Hamlet's mother. *The phrase has come to mean that one can "insist so passionately about something not being true that people suspect the opposite of what one is saying."[1*]
Furthermore, the above meaning is based on a misunderstanding of the meaning of the word "protest" as it was used in Shakespeare's day, as the "protest" of the lady is not a protest in the modern sense of the word, but an affirmation or avowal.[2]
The phrase's actual meaning implies the increasing likelihood of suppressed feelings for the contrary of that which is being argued. I.e., the more passionate and fervent the argument, the greater likelihood the cause is a suppression of belief for the contrary argument, and the subsequent confirmation that it is the (actual) truer statement.
The phrase is used frequently today. For example, a 2000 episode of the television program Moesha was titled "He Doth Protest Too Much". An unaired episode of the television program Out of Practice was titled "The Lady Doth Protest Too Much". Andrew Klavan wrote an article for the Los Angeles Times in 2006 called "Clinton Doth Protest Too Much."[3] Alanis Morissette wrote a song named "Doth I Protest Too Much", for her album So-Called Chaos. In Venus in Fur, the Tony Award nominated play by David Ives, the mysterious Vanda proclaims "Methinks the lady doth protest too much!" as she pries for information regarding Thomas' defensiveness about his sexual past. In the recent block buster The Iron Lady documenting the life of British Prime Minister Margaret Thatcher an opposition MP uses the phrase "Me thinks the lady doth screech too loud," reflecting anti feminist tendencies in the House of Commons in the 1970s.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_lady_doth_protest_too_much,_methinks


----------



## irosie91

Samer was released from a  JUST  prison
 sentence as an 
extortion for the ife of an innocent  hostage.    
Samer is a terrorist    The hostage that his
fellow scum kidnapped and held incommunicado
 ----was an innocent  yet the disgusting slut 
complains----"poor samer is being held ---
hospitalized and they do not let his mother 
see him"    gee----his friends held as hostage for 
YEARS-----and his parents 
did not even know if he was dead or alive -----

           somehow the slut pats itself on the back and 
           calls itself and the filthy terrorist  "righteous"
           isa respecters.    I am not sure which of 
           these lumps of shit annoy me more-----
           the samer terrorist or its ass licker.  ]
          The slut even gets grossly maudlin with 
          "the world does such bad things ---I feel"

          " my hands covered with blood"<<< first 
         reasonable declaration that ths slut has 
         produced------they are sherri---YOURS 
                  and those of your KITH AND KIN


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

The costs for Palestinians to struggle to end Occupation are high, the struggle for freedom may call for one's life, like we see in the case of Samer Issawi. 

It may take away liberty and freedom, as we see with thousands of political prisoners.

It may take the form of torture, where every day men and women and children are tortured and Occupiers try to torture confessions to crimes they did not commit out of them, that happened with Bassem Tamimi. He suffers permanent injuries from his tortures, when they previously almost killed him trying to get him to falsely confess to attacking an illegal settler. If anyone here wants to know the mind of an illegal settler, read Jeremiah's posts, the illegal settlers and their ilk  are the ones who glorify killings of praying Muslims in mosques. Baruch Goldstein and the terrorist Kahane are their Heroes.

The struggle for freedom, the costs, are even seeing attacks upon one's own children







"Israeli soldiers arrest son of detained Palestinian activist at West Bank protest"


Ahrar&#8211; The 16-year-old son of Bassem Tamimi, a detained Palestinian rights activist in the occupied West Bank, was himself arrested by Israeli soldiers today during the regular weekly protest against the encroachment of Israeli settlers onto Palestinian land.  Wa&#8217;ed Tamimi was arrested along with four activists during the demonstration on Friday afternoon in the West Bank village of al-Nabi Saleh, 21km northwest of Ramallah.

&#8220;Yesterday&#8217;s arrest of Wa&#8217;ed Tamimi while he was walking peacefully in his village points to the continuing harassment of activist Bassem Tamimi, his family, and the community of al-Nabi Saleh by Israeli military forces,&#8221; said Ann Harrison, Amnesty International&#8217;s Middle East and North Africa Deputy Director. &#8220;This harassment must stop&#8221;. &#8220;Wa&#8217;ed Tamimi and the four others arrested in al-Nabi Saleh today must be allowed access to lawyers and should be released immediately unless they are to be charged with a recognizably criminal offence. His father Bassem is a prisoner of conscience, held solely for peacefully protesting Israel&#8217;s illegal settlement expansion, and must be released immediately and unconditionally.&#8221;


Israeli soldiers arrest son of detained Palestinian activist at West Bank protest | Ahrar Center for Prisoners Studies and Human Rights

Sherri


----------



## irosie91

Samer is not a "POLITICAL PRISONER"     He was arrested for harboring  TERRORIST  weapons in his home in association with a terrorist organization.
There are many people in USA  jals for similar crimes ---of course THEY call 
themselves  "political prisoners"  too    as does    lump of shit  SHAYKH ABDEL
RAHMAN  ----another paragon for adulation for the "isa respecters"     His 
act of righteousness was an attempt to topple the World Trade 
Center   in  1993   in which only seven people were killed ------to sherri's disappointment      So of course the same  "person"  seeking to free  samer 
also demand the release of   "SHAYKH ABDEL RAHMAN" and   the ass sherri longs to lick.    Imagine what a VICTORY  for the isa respecters would be 
the release of both  of these noble isa respecters----it would virtually LEGALIZE the slitting of the throats of jewish infants for the 
GLORY OF  ALLAH/ISA


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> The costs for Palestinians to struggle to end Occupation are high, the struggle for freedom may call for one's life, like we see in the case of Samer Issawi.
> 
> It may take away liberty and freedom, as we see with thousands of political prisoners.
> 
> It may take the form of torture, where every day men and women and children are tortured and Occupiers try to torture confessions to crimes they did not commit out of them, that happened with Bassem Tamimi. He suffers permanent injuries from his tortures, when they previously almost killed him trying to get him to falsely confess to attacking an illegal settler. If anyone here wants to know the mind of an illegal settler, read Jeremiah's posts, the illegal settlers and their ilk  are the ones who glorify killings of praying Muslims in mosques. Baruch Goldstein and the terrorist Kahane are their Heroes.
> 
> The struggle for freedom, the costs, are even seeing attacks upon one's own children
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Israeli soldiers arrest son of detained Palestinian activist at West Bank protest"
> 
> 
> Ahrar The 16-year-old son of Bassem Tamimi, a detained Palestinian rights activist in the occupied West Bank, was himself arrested by Israeli soldiers today during the regular weekly protest against the encroachment of Israeli settlers onto Palestinian land.  Waed Tamimi was arrested along with four activists during the demonstration on Friday afternoon in the West Bank village of al-Nabi Saleh, 21km northwest of Ramallah.
> 
> Yesterdays arrest of Waed Tamimi while he was walking peacefully in his village points to the continuing harassment of activist Bassem Tamimi, his family, and the community of al-Nabi Saleh by Israeli military forces, said Ann Harrison, Amnesty Internationals Middle East and North Africa Deputy Director. This harassment must stop. Waed Tamimi and the four others arrested in al-Nabi Saleh today must be allowed access to lawyers and should be released immediately unless they are to be charged with a recognizably criminal offence. His father Bassem is a prisoner of conscience, held solely for peacefully protesting Israels illegal settlement expansion, and must be released immediately and unconditionally.
> 
> 
> Israeli soldiers arrest son of detained Palestinian activist at West Bank protest | Ahrar Center for Prisoners Studies and Human Rights
> 
> Sherri



Nariman Tamimi tells Amnesty International how she witnessed her sons arrest, seeing him dragged violently by a soldier who immediately put him in a jeep. 

And he was taken to an illegal settlement, a police station in an illegal Occupier settlement  in Shaar Benyamin settlement north of Ramallah.

Amnesty confirms that all  Israeli settlements in the occupied West Bank are illegal under international law, and Amnesty International is calling for their construction and expansion to stop as a first step towards removing the Israeli civilians living there


Sherri


----------



## irosie91

Amnesty international has no authority to enact or interpret laws.   I cannot 
understand why anyone would  cite a  "demand"  by Amnesty International 
in reference to an ongoing conflict.    I would be willing to read a report 
by that organization but its  attempt to render EDICTS  is laughable


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Today is the day of the week weekly protests against Occupation are held throughout villages in Occupied Palestine, the day of the week Israel regularly attacks and injures and kills nonviolent protesters, attacking them with tear gas canisters, rubber bullets, and even live ammunition. 

And they, the Isreali Occupiers,  abduct and attack men and women and children in Palestine on this day every week, in an Occupation that has denied freedom and basic human rights to the indigenous people of Palestine, the Palestinian people, for over 40 years now.  

A Palestinian girl holds a placard featuring portraits of men being held in an Israeli prison during a protest in support with Palestinian prisoners on hunger strike against administrative detention in the northern West Bank village of Araba, near Jenin today.






More photos of protests today:












Good morning dad...Mahmoud the son of prisoner Yaqoob Abu Asab from Jerusalem


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Today is the day of the week weekly protests against Occupation are held throughout villages in Occupied Palestine, the day of the week Israel regularly attacks and injures and kills nonviolent protesters, attacking them with tear gas canisters, rubber bullets, and even live ammunition.
> 
> And they, the Isreali Occupiers,  abduct and attack men and women and children in Palestine on this day every week, in an Occupation that has denied freedom and basic human rights to the indigenous people of Palestine, the Palestinian people, for over 40 years now.
> 
> A Palestinian girl holds a placard featuring portraits of men being held in an Israeli prison during a protest in support with Palestinian prisoners on hunger strike against administrative detention in the northern West Bank village of Araba, near Jenin today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More photos of protests today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good morning dad...Mahmoud the son of prisoner Yaqoob Abu Asab from Jerusalem



Ahrar: Army detained 8 youths in Issawieh near occupied Jerusalem last night.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Ahrar: IOF raids a house in Hebron and arrests Mohannad Arrajbi, aged 23 and his brother Mohammad, aged 23 and their brother Orabi is found severely beaten by the soldiers


----------



## irosie91

It happens that administrative detentions in conflicts involving guerilla warfare are not illegal ------sherri lied       It also happens that    people do not have 
an INHERENT RIGHT  to  form mobs and protest----such situations can LEGALLY  be disallowed by the cops especially in situations of possible or 
past violence        Sherri lied       Persons who refuse 
to heed the directions of cops to move or disband can be arrested.  Lots 
of people were arrested in a situation or "protests" in my town-----and 
those animals had murdered  ONLY ONE PERSON


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Samer Issawi, Palestinian Hunger Striker, a man who will never be forgotten and lives in the hearts of all men who desire to be free from Occupation


----------



## irosie91

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Samer Issawi, Palestinian Hunger Striker, a man who will never be forgotten and lives in the hearts of all men who desire to be free from Occupation




Samer is a piece of shit terrorist---the kind of man who makes  OCCUPATION 
a necessity------just as sherri's love object    Adolf abu ali----made occupation 
of Germany a necessity.    The good news re:  Mr Abu ali----is that he took 
a bullet to the head -----so the situation improved


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Our prisoners: You Are Not Forgotten


----------



## irosie91

Very true----the children of imprisoned criminals are victims 
              ----the situation is traumatic for them.   In a case in 
              the USA----that fact was a prominent argument against 
              the imprisonment of one of sherri's heros----a person 
              who aided his friend in blowing the brains out of 
              a jewish child ----aged 14 ----the child was murdered 
              because he was in a vehicle with  hebrew letters on it---
              it was a school transport to a  local  "yeshiva"----but the 
              man who  hid the rifle had an excellent case----he had
              children and he   prayed  (presumably to isa)   several 
              times per day-----or so his sherri like lawyer claimed.
              The man who pulled the trigger also prayed according 
              to the testimony of his friends     I do not remember 
              if he had children


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Occupation court sentences:  2 months against prisoner Moath Alhaymoni for having a green flag which belongs to Hamas movement


----------



## Uncensored2008

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Here is what Samer Issawi writes, after 156 days on his hunger strike:
> 
> "I suffer from severe headaches, spine pain, chest pain, muscles and joints pain, heartburn in stomach, vomiting yellow and green liquids, pains in kidney and cannot walk on my right foot. The doctors told me that Im in a very difficult period every day passes in my hunger strike the risk increases to have a stroke, sudden paralysis or death. But I confirmed them that I will continue my hunger strike till my freedom. I was able to achieve 90% of my objectives in my hunger strike which were to deliver my voice to the Egyptians, the second goal is to maintain the achievements of the deal by preventing the re-arrest of liberated prisoners in the deal, I maintained the prestige of Egypt as a mediator in the deal and to preserve the blood of the martyrs in Gaza. So only still remain 10% only from my goals which is something small My freedom.
> 
> Over this long period, the occupation tried to afraid by doctors that I was close to death, but I am still and I will keep strong and continuing my hunger strike till freedom My victory is not only for me but for all who supported me by a letter, message, demonstrations, sit-ins, call, and pray. I want to thank my brothers who are on hunger strike in Red Cross in Jerusalem. You taught all that we are one nation, thank to the Jerusalemite prisoners committee and prisoners club."
> 
> And he ends thanking the sons of his village Issawiye who he describes as  steadfast and proof that Jerusalem is an Arabic city and will remain Arabic.
> 
> Sherri



I already offered to send the cocksucker some shellfish or a ham sandwich....


----------



## Uncensored2008

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Typical Muslim Hater comment!



We only hate you because you're evil.

Nazis, Khmer Rouge, Muslims, all evil.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

According to Safa press agency, Palestinian Political Prisoner Ayman Alsharawneh will start again today his hunger strike after suspending it for a few days, the occupation army had promised to release him but tehy did not

This unlawfully detained Palestinian prisoner has been on a hunger strike longer than Samer has.


----------



## irosie91

Uncensored2008 said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is what Samer Issawi writes, after 156 days on his hunger strike:
> 
> "I suffer from severe headaches, spine pain, chest pain, muscles and joints pain, heartburn in stomach, vomiting yellow and green liquids, pains in kidney and cannot walk on my right foot. The doctors told me that Im in a very difficult period every day passes in my hunger strike the risk increases to have a stroke, sudden paralysis or death. But I confirmed them that I will continue my hunger strike till my freedom. I was able to achieve 90% of my objectives in my hunger strike which were to deliver my voice to the Egyptians, the second goal is to maintain the achievements of the deal by preventing the re-arrest of liberated prisoners in the deal, I maintained the prestige of Egypt as a mediator in the deal and to preserve the blood of the martyrs in Gaza. So only still remain 10% only from my goals which is something small My freedom.
> 
> Over this long period, the occupation tried to afraid by doctors that I was close to death, but I am still and I will keep strong and continuing my hunger strike till freedom My victory is not
> only for me but for all who supported me by a letter, message, demonstrations, sit-ins, call, and pray. I want to thank my brothers who are on hunger strike in Red Cross in Jerusalem. You taught all that we are one nation, thank to the Jerusalemite prisoners committee and prisoners club."
> 
> And he ends thanking the sons of his village Issawiye who he describes as  steadfast and proof that Jerusalem is an Arabic city and will remain Arabic.
> 
> 
> Not a word or arabic was spoken in Jerusalem until about 1200 years ago.
> There are still  evidences of standard hebrew writings buried in the city
> dating back thousands of years ----the actual definition of  "arab" ---is
> that which is ORIGINALLY  arabic speaking.    The only "arab cities"
> are in ARABIA       There are many cities in the world  OCCUPIED
> BY ARAB INVADERS     ----CONQUORED BY FORCE.   At one time
> Jerusalem was invaded by  arabs-----it got rescued by the only
> extant indigenous people----to wit----jews who have had a continuous
> presence in the eastern part of the city for more than three thousand
> years ---interrupted by various episodes of violent invasion
> and occupation------in fact MANY such interruptions
> 
> Sherri
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I already offered to send the cocksucker some shellfish or a ham sandwich....
Click to expand...



    I think you think that muslims do not eat shellfish---nope---THAT's jews. 
HALAL  and KOSHER are not the same.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Freedom  to Ayman & Samer!

Long live Palestine!


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Uncensored2008 said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is what Samer Issawi writes, after 156 days on his hunger strike:
> 
> "I suffer from severe headaches, spine pain, chest pain, muscles and joints pain, heartburn in stomach, vomiting yellow and green liquids, pains in kidney and cannot walk on my right foot. The doctors told me that Im in a very difficult period every day passes in my hunger strike the risk increases to have a stroke, sudden paralysis or death. But I confirmed them that I will continue my hunger strike till my freedom. I was able to achieve 90% of my objectives in my hunger strike which were to deliver my voice to the Egyptians, the second goal is to maintain the achievements of the deal by preventing the re-arrest of liberated prisoners in the deal, I maintained the prestige of Egypt as a mediator in the deal and to preserve the blood of the martyrs in Gaza. So only still remain 10% only from my goals which is something small My freedom.
> 
> Over this long period, the occupation tried to afraid by doctors that I was close to death, but I am still and I will keep strong and continuing my hunger strike till freedom My victory is not only for me but for all who supported me by a letter, message, demonstrations, sit-ins, call, and pray. I want to thank my brothers who are on hunger strike in Red Cross in Jerusalem. You taught all that we are one nation, thank to the Jerusalemite prisoners committee and prisoners club."
> 
> And he ends thanking the sons of his village Issawiye who he describes as  steadfast and proof that Jerusalem is an Arabic city and will remain Arabic.
> 
> Sherri
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I already offered to send the cocksucker some shellfish or a ham sandwich....
Click to expand...


That post gets you placed on my Ignore List along with a half dozen other Haters already there!


----------



## irosie91

oh gee-----sherri IGNORES  those who do not lick her preferred asses.
   I am heartbroken


----------



## Uncensored2008

irosie91 said:


> I think you think that muslims do not eat shellfish---nope---THAT's jews.
> HALAL  and KOSHER are not the same.



Halal is just a copy of Kosher. Everything the Muslims do, they imitated the Jews about.

{Within Sunnis, there is a strong position that shellfish (shrimp, lobster, crab, clams, etc.) are prohibited. This is most prevalent in the Hanafi school but also has support among some Shafi'i and Maliki scholars. }

ShellFish


----------



## MHunterB

Now that's interesting!  So, if the sherrithing has all the 'Haters' on ignore - how does it brush its little teethies?  'Cause it sure can't see itself in the mirror!


----------



## Uncensored2008

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Freedom  to Ayman & Samer!
> 
> Long live Palestine!



Freedom to Katniss Everdeen!

Long live Panem.

(Since we are doing fictional countries, and all.)


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Freedom  to Ayman & Samer!
> 
> Long live Palestine!



I read the words in that photo, that appear written there and see the truth of those words.

"They lost their freedom in the fight for  the freedom of Palestine and for our freedom"

They fight for the freedom of all mankind because Occupations are a crime against Humanity and a crime against all of mankind and a crime against every man and woman and child in this world!


----------



## irosie91

Gee-----sherri is creating a problem for the  ADVENT-----   she is transforming 
Israel/Judea into a place strange to   Yeshoshu ben yosef--------called 
"palestine'       poor Yeshoshua-----ADVENT!!!!!!   he drops from heaven----starts walking around----RECOGNIZES  the  MOUNT OF OLIVES-----sees 
writing on some signs that he cannot read......hungry, thirsty-----
he sees nothing which could remotely be considered kosher------
people are eating  CAMEL MEAT!!!!!      " what happened" he mutters 
in hebrew        An old man calls out      "YAHUD"???    then in hebrew---
"i speak a little hebrew---from the old days when they were here" 
Jesus says     'oh good.......remember me?    I was cruicified----other 
there ----beyond that hill-----see?     

the old man shakes his head and says    "no one was ever crucified 
in this town -----that is a perverse lie -----written by perverse liars 
who are the  ENEMEEEEES OF ISLAAAAAM"

                        and so ends the  ADVENT


----------



## High_Gravity

Sherri you are mentally ill.


----------



## irosie91

Hi     high Gravity-----nice to see you again.    I am not sure 
 that sherri is actually what you can call "mentally ill"   
 Belief in a standard religion is  not considered  "mental illness" 
 by psychiatrists-----there are enough persons adherent to the 
 ideology    "ISLAMO NAZISM"    that it simply has to be considered 
 a standard religion even if it is BIZARRE in civilized societies.  
 Keep in mind-----cannibals are not mentally ill----just  "different"

 Adolf abu ali Hitler was determined by competent 
 psychiatrists to not be   ----well-----Psychotic-----I am 
 assuming that when you use the term  "mentally ill" 
 you are referring to a PSYCHOSIS    and not just what 
 used to be called  "PERSONALITY DISORDER"----
    SOCIOPATHY is --what used to be called a  
      personality disorder and it is not psychosis 
                                               aka  NUTS


----------



## irosie91

Uncensored2008 said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think you think that muslims do not eat shellfish---nope---THAT's jews.
> HALAL  and KOSHER are not the same.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Halal is just a copy of Kosher. Everything the Muslims do, they imitated the Jews about.
> 
> {Within Sunnis, there is a strong position that shellfish (shrimp, lobster, crab, clams, etc.) are prohibited. This is most prevalent in the Hanafi school but also has support among some Shafi'i and Maliki scholars. }
> 
> ShellFish
Click to expand...



  yes yes----there are SOME muslims who reject shell-fish------but I think it is 
not at all  a PREVALENT  idea amongst sunnis----the fact is that muslims---
in general--do eat the stuff and it seems none reject a nice tender 
young camel        Long ago------I used to ASSUME  that  what is not kosher 
is not Halal-----I was very wrong----

Long ago the topic came up ----with an Iranian shiite-----he did not actually 
care but -----thought hard and said ----'yeah---there are some like that'  with 
clear disdain------so the SUNNI thing is probably true


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

High_Gravity said:


> Sherri you are mentally ill.



And your refusal to address the issues and resort only to personal attacks to distract from the discussion earns you a place in my Ignore List!


----------



## irosie91

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sherri you are mentally ill.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And your refusal to address the issues and resort only to personal attacks to distract from the discussion earns you a place in my Ignore List!
Click to expand...



My condolences    gravity       I will not ignore you----


----------



## PredFan

Is the terrorist dead yet?


----------



## PredFan

Uncensored2008 said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Freedom  to Ayman & Samer!
> 
> Long live Palestine!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Freedom to Katniss Everdeen!
> 
> Long live Panem.
> 
> (Since we are doing fictional countries, and all.)
Click to expand...


Post of the Year so far!

Awesome!


----------



## Hossfly

PredFan said:


> Is the terrorist dead yet?


He stinks like hell so he must be sinking fast.


----------



## PredFan

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sherri you are mentally ill.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And your refusal to address the issues and resort only to personal attacks to distract from the discussion earns you a place in my Ignore List!
Click to expand...


Can I get on it too?

If I'm already on it, don't answer.


----------



## irosie91

PredFan said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sherri you are mentally ill.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And your refusal to address the issues and resort only to personal attacks to distract from the discussion earns you a place in my Ignore List!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Can I get on it too?
> 
> If I'm already on it, don't answer.
Click to expand...



I still love you-----the brits deprived all of india of  "ARMS"?   
   does that mean they took their elephant rifles?   I do not 
   understand.     guns?     Depriving a conquored people 
   of  weapons ----is a kind of subjugation with a very 
   interesting history -----it is far more than "de-militarizing'
   them.    In the perversity of islamic law----non muslims 
   are deprived of the most basic weapons----but it is 
   not an effort to  "de-militarize"  them----it is 
   a matter of emphasizing their subjugation.   In the shariah 
   cesspit in which my hubby was born---taking 
   a jouney on foot might include HIRING 
   a muslim escort-----because even in the presence 
   of wild animals---non muslims could not 
   carry a dagger     In order to emphasize their 
   position of RULE in that country----muslim 
  men do not appear in pubic unarmed----
   at the very least a giant dagger at the waist,  
   more recently----a nice decorative  AK 47


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Administrative detentions, as the practice is carried out by Israel against Palestinian political prisoners, violates international law.

We have opinions by Amnesty International and others that confirms this.

Sherri


----------



## irosie91

Amnesty international  "OPINION"      that is quite a joke from the fake lawyer


----------



## Hossfly

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Administrative detentions, as the practice is carried out by Israel against Palestinian political prisoners, violates international law.
> 
> We have opinions by Amnesty International and others that confirms this.
> 
> Sherri


Can Frau Sherri, the "good Christian woman," start organizing some protests for this woman?.  She is still in jail and is suffering now from ill health.

Pakistani Woman Accused of 'Blasphemy' Illegally Held in Jail


----------



## sealadaigh

RoccoR said:


> reabhloideach,  _et al,_
> 
> 
> 
> reabhloideach said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you have described the actions, not only of our founding fathers, but of a number of individuals who became the heroes of their countries.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Our founding fathers wrote a "Declaration of Independence."  They wrote the King.  They then formed an Army and pursued a conventional war.  They did not attack civilian target, conduct suicide attacks, ambushes on convences for children, school kids and older people.  They had a flag and a uniform and pretty much told everyone who they were.
> 
> 
> 
> reabhloideach said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you have described denmark vesey and nat turner.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Ah, the slave rebellion.  Yes, and they were dealt with as the laws of the time required.  But they did nothing on the order of Palestinian terrorists.
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Mahatma Gandhi advocated non-violence.
> Jomo Kenyatta was convicted by an act of perjury in a prosecutorial deal in the "Kapenguria Six" investigation.
> Fidel Casto was a Communist Rebel Leader that conducted a largely conventional war against the Batista Government.  He originally opposed the use of violent secret police which routinely murdered and tortured opponents; but, then adopted the process himself.  But he did not make war against unarmed civilians in the beginning.
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Joe Hill was a criminal labor activist.  It happens.  He killed a store own and his son in a shootout.  This is not a sterling example.
> 
> Che Guevara was a Marxist Revolutionary who fell in love with the life style of a guerrilla campaign fighter.  Be he opposed the "brutal policy of apartheid" that the Palestinians promote.
> 
> Oh yea, Mairéad Farrell, of IRA fame.  Do you really think the IRA wasn't involved in terrorism?  They conducted bombings and shootings all across Northern Ireland.  Wow, this is you idol.
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Stephen (Black is BeautifuL) Biko advocated nonviolence.
> Private James Daley was executed for dessertion from a British Ranger unit.  Not terrorism.
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Sophia Magdalena Scholl was active in White Rose non-violent resistance.  Not terrorism.
> 
> *BINGO: * Avraham Stern, of Lehi fame.  Yes you finally found a name to make the association.  Yes, he was a true terrorist.  You should have named half the original Israeli government.  Most of them had their faces on UK Terrorist Wanted Poster.  When I was a young Agent, I had a whole collection of UK Wanted Posters with the faces of all sorts of famous Israeli Leaders.
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Yes, there are many terrorists that became honored citizens.  I don't question that.  But this guy isn't building a nation.  He is a disgruntled Arab that has no KSAs to build upon.
> 
> 
> 
> *DOUBLE BINGO:*  He was IRA.  He was convicted as an accessory to murder in the shooting of RUC Officers.  He was found with the car used in the shooting and with the gun.  He is a terrorist.  This guy was trying to subvert the conviction.
> ​*(COMMENT)*
> 
> Again, suicide or (self imposed) starvation.  If you kill yourself, you kill yourself.  They were Catholic.  They understand the implication of suicide. _ (Islamic, Christian and Hebrew)_
> 
> Abi Walad said, I heard Aba Abd Allah say: Whoever kills himself, intentionally, he will be in the fire of hell for eternity.​
> ​
> 
> 
> reabhloideach said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> he is a political prisoner, or more accurately, a prisoner of war.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> This is an attempt to attain some honor in what he is doing.  But he is just like so many malcontents that would rather cause trouble than create a nation.
> 
> 
> 
> reabhloideach said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i agree. the palestinian prisoners lack committment. they have the opportunity to break israel's back but are hesitating.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Why break Israel's back when they can build a nation, like the many worldwide national heros that have promoted peace, equality and commerce.  Why must Palestinians be known for being terrorists?  Is that the legacy they want.
> 
> Many believe that the Middle East was once the center of civilization, culture and learning.  But that is not what it is going to be remember as.  They are going to be remembered as  a whiny culture that turned into a barbaric, savage, primitive state; an uncivilized sub-society that was unable to successfully turn their lives around and build a strong nation.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...


i suppose you and i / steve biko was arrested and gaoled for terrorism offenses/ could go on endlessly about the particulars / the americans who fought the war for american independence hardly fought a conventional war and many were not in the army and many did attack civilian targets / and could to and fro this / to accuse james daly and the other connaught rangers of desertion disserves them gravely. there is a monument to their heroism in glasnevin cemetary, dublin. those men mutinied in a show of solidarity with  their homeland / discussion forever / jomo kenyatta was not convicted because someone perjured themselves but was convicted because the powers that be, the british, wanted him out of the way / but it would all be to no end.

of course you can find differences between all the people i mentioned. their struggles occurred in differnt times and places, and we could discuss the difficulties of  establishing a government after an overthrow of the established order or the concepts of capitalism, socialism, and commumism, but that would only obfuscate the issue.

my point os that all these men throughout time have a lot in common with issawi and that they went on to become heroes in their country and champions of freedom, many on a world stage. i see him as no different. what exactly was his offense.

as for suicide, and particularly hunger strikes, i did mention the masada (we can ignore the issue of trying to pull a fast one on god for the moment) or the beta israel jews (i still think it is funny that other jewish people refer to them as falash mura, a term they consider a slur in their native ethiopia) who embaked on a hunger strike because the ethiopian government was preventinting them from emigrating.

BBC NEWS | Africa | Ethiopia Jews go on hunger strike

one person could say he is a terrorist who is committing suicide.

another person could say he is a patriotic political prisoner who is fighting against his oppressors with the only weapon left at his disposal.

i think people are going to pick whatever flowery words that they have available to promote their cause.

you say they should build a nation. with what...the scraps israel leaves them with no water. look at a map. also, when they attempt to build a nation, as they have in seeking UN recognition, what are the consequences of that.


----------



## MHunterB

Please substantiate the claim that 'the other Jews' or Israelis commonly refer to Beta Israel by that name.  The few thousand I know, although a small sample, do not do so and I've never seen it in print in any article I've read.

I did notice that the writer for the BBC article mentioned that they prefer to be called 'Beta Israel' - right before using the other offensive term at least twice in the rest of the article.  So much for the 'sensitivity' of the BBC!


----------



## MHunterB

Incidentally, Nixon used to do that a lot (we can ignore the issue.............) - I forget what that one is called, but it's most often a hallmark of dishonesty.  If we're ignoring something, then there's no point in mentioning it where it's irrelevant.


----------



## MHunterB

It's also irrelevant who used what tactics during the American Revolution - but I'll just say the idea that US forces didn't ever fight pitched battles in mass formations (the common tactic at the time) is BOGUS.  That's when we really started winning......(with the help of the French and others).

Also, the British forces in the US didn't conduct themselves with 'typical British reserve' when engaging the Americans.  Specifically, I refer to Tarleton's Raiders and their activities  Banastre Tarleton - American Revolution Banastre Tarleton Biography

By recent standards, Tarlton should have been hanged for the war crimes he committed against civilians.......  Oh, well!  I suppose we could ask the Crown to rescind his promotions and officially label him a poopy-head????  I bet there's folks in the Carolinas who'd be up for trying........


----------



## MHunterB

irosie91 said:


> Amnesty international  "OPINION"      that is quite a joke from the fake lawyer



Do you wonder how much they paid the ringer to sit in for her?


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

I just want to share the letter I just emailed to my President on the behalf of Samer Issawi and 4 other hunger striking Palestinian political prisoners.


Dear President Obama, 

On the eve of your first election as President, I stood for about 5 hours in a football field in Springfield, Missouri with other campaign workers and beside my mother and we waited , for you to come and speak. And the chants, about change, Yes we can, I will never forget. And the Hope you inspired in all of us that you would change things and make our country a better place was such a beautiful thing to experience, an experience to remember and cherish for a lifetime.  

And flash forward, to today, there is so much more that needs changing in America and one of those things is our unheallthy relationship with Israel and our support for the Occupation in Palestine. I beg you, do something about this, Here is one thing happening right now, you can intervene in and try to do something positive about it. There are political prisoners in Israel on hunger strikes, held under unlawful administrative detentions, who are near death. Please get involved and use your influence with Israel to save lives of these prisoners, Samer Issawi (151 days) ,Ayman Sharawna (182 days), Yousef Yassin (32 days), Jafar Azzidine (32 days) and Tarek Qaadan (32 days), 


I am forwarding you an email I sent to PM Netanyahu this morning and also am planning to send to every member of the US Congress and the EU and every member of The Knesset, and I want to try to ensure I do all I can do to stop Israel's unlawful detentions of Palestinian political prisoners, some of whose lives are presently in grave danger. Please get involved and save lives, please, these Palestinian prisoners are under threat of imminent death. I know you do not want their deaths on your conscience. Thank you for considering their plight and anything you can do to help improve the situation.

Dear Prime Minister Netanyahu,

I am very concerned about the safety and welfare of Palestinian prisoners held by Israel under administrative detentions who are on hunger strikes, in particular five prisoners who have been identified by Addameer as facing imminent death, Ayman Sharawna (182 days), Samer Issawi (151 days), Yousef Yassin (32 days), Jafar Azzidine (32 days) and Tarek Qaadan (32 days), 

These administrative detentions Israel is holding Palestinian prisoners under, that include the five prisoners named above, violate international treaties Israel is bound to which internationally recognize rights to a fair trial for detainees and prisoners, to include the Fourth Geneva Convention and Article 14 of the International Covenant on Civil and Political Rights.

Evidence heard in secret, which provides neither the defendant nor his attorney being allowed to examine the evidence or challenge it, violates the requirements of international law that mandate fair legal proceedings and due process in detentions of prisoners. These detentions are war crimes under the Fourth Geneva Convention.

I urge you to ensure Israel abides by her obligations under international law and call on the Israeli authorities to release these five detainees in imminent danger of death, as well as all other Palestinians in administrative detention, unless they are promptly charged with internationally recognizable criminal offenses and brought to trial in proceedings that meet international fair trial standards.

I urge you to ensure the immediate transfer of Ayman Sharawna and Samer Issawi and other detainees on prolonged hunger strikes to a fully-equipped hospital so they can receive specialized medical care.

I urge you to ensure that all detainees on hunger strike are allowed regular, private access to independent doctors, families and lawyers, treated humanely, and not punished in any way for their hunger strike, as Samer Issawi was recently, as he and his family were attacked and beaten by Occupying soldiers when he was transported for a court appearance.

I urge you to end the cruel, inhuman and degrading treatment of administrative detainees, such as shackling detainees on prolonged hunger strike, that the human rights organizations and NGOs are reporting Israel is engaging in.

I urge you to ensure Israel abides by her obligations under international law and deals humanely with Palestinian prisoners she holds captive and in detention.

Thank You, 

Sincerely,

Sherri Munnerlyn


----------



## Roudy

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Occupation court sentences:  2 months against prisoner Moath Alhaymoni for having a green flag which belongs to Hamas movement


All the above spam pictures and articles have been posted from the following webpage. The reason she doesn't link them is because this is obviously an IslamoNazi terrorist sponsored site. Check it out:

https://www.facebook.com/ahraralasra


----------



## Roudy

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> I just want to share the letter I just emailed to my President on the behalf of Samer Issawi and 4 other hunger striking Palestinian political prisoners.
> 
> 
> Dear President Obama,
> 
> On the eve of your first election as President, I stood for about 5 hours in a football field in Springfield, Missouri with other campaign workers and beside my mother and we waited , for you to come and speak. And the chants, about change, Yes we can, I will never forget. And the Hope you inspired in all of us that you would change things and make our country a better place was such a beautiful thing to experience, an experience to remember and cherish for a lifetime.
> 
> And flash forward, to today, there is so much more that needs changing in America and one of those things is our unheallthy relationship with Israel and our support for the Occupation in Palestine. I beg you, do something about this, Here is one thing happening right now, you can intervene in and try to do something positive about it. There are political prisoners in Israel on hunger strikes, held under unlawful administrative detentions, who are near death. Please get involved and use your influence with Israel to save lives of these prisoners, Samer Issawi (151 days) ,Ayman Sharawna (182 days), Yousef Yassin (32 days), Jafar Azzidine (32 days) and Tarek Qa&#8217;adan (32 days),
> 
> 
> I am forwarding you an email I sent to PM Netanyahu this morning and also am planning to send to every member of the US Congress and the EU and every member of The Knesset, and I want to try to ensure I do all I can do to stop Israel's unlawful detentions of Palestinian political prisoners, some of whose lives are presently in grave danger. Please get involved and save lives, please, these Palestinian prisoners are under threat of imminent death. I know you do not want their deaths on your conscience. Thank you for considering their plight and anything you can do to help improve the situation.
> 
> Dear Prime Minister Netanyahu,
> 
> I am very concerned about the safety and welfare of Palestinian prisoners held by Israel under administrative detentions who are on hunger strikes, in particular five prisoners who have been identified by Addameer as facing imminent death, Ayman Sharawna (182 days), Samer Issawi (151 days), Yousef Yassin (32 days), Jafar Azzidine (32 days) and Tarek Qa&#8217;adan (32 days),
> 
> These administrative detentions Israel is holding Palestinian prisoners under, that include the five prisoners named above, violate international treaties Israel is bound to which internationally recognize rights to a fair trial for detainees and prisoners, to include the Fourth Geneva Convention and Article 14 of the International Covenant on Civil and Political Rights.
> 
> Evidence heard in secret, which provides neither the defendant nor his attorney being allowed to examine the evidence or challenge it, violates the requirements of international law that mandate fair legal proceedings and due process in detentions of prisoners. These detentions are war crimes under the Fourth Geneva Convention.
> 
> I urge you to ensure Israel abides by her obligations under international law and call on the Israeli authorities to release these five detainees in imminent danger of death, as well as all other Palestinians in administrative detention, unless they are promptly charged with internationally recognizable criminal offenses and brought to trial in proceedings that meet international fair trial standards.
> 
> I urge you to ensure the immediate transfer of Ayman Sharawna and Samer Issawi and other detainees on prolonged hunger strikes to a fully-equipped hospital so they can receive specialized medical care.
> 
> I urge you to ensure that all detainees on hunger strike are allowed regular, private access to independent doctors, families and lawyers, treated humanely, and not punished in any way for their hunger strike, as Samer Issawi was recently, as he and his family were attacked and beaten by Occupying soldiers when he was transported for a court appearance.
> 
> I urge you to end the cruel, inhuman and degrading treatment of administrative detainees, such as shackling detainees on prolonged hunger strike, that the human rights organizations and NGO&#8217;s are reporting Israel is engaging in.
> 
> I urge you to ensure Israel abides by her obligations under international law and deals humanely with Palestinian prisoners she holds captive and in detention.
> 
> Thank You,
> 
> Sincerely,
> 
> Sherri Munnerlyn


Dear Sherri,

Go FUCK yourself and the horse you rode in on, you fucking crazy Islamo-terrorist worshipping witch!

Signed,
President Obama

xxxx kisses


----------



## irosie91

MHunterB said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Amnesty international  "OPINION"      that is quite a joke from the fake lawyer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you wonder how much they paid the ringer to sit in for her?
Click to expand...


yes---I do -----I just woke up  from a  LOOOONGG  WINTERRR   NAPPP     and what 
do I find------   THAT SCHMUCK,  SAMER,   HAS STILL NOT EATEN LUNCH!!!!!!

              i have four sibs---we all grew up ----and my mom still complains
                       about me         She is 93 and STILL complains 
                                                                      i was not a good "eater"
                                              I was such a frustration to my parents 
                                                 that my dad once slapped me--- just 
                                                 once----he was not the "hitting type"
                                                 I refused to eat those DAMNED green 
                                                 peas even though mom said if I don't 
                                                 get to them they will HAVE BABIES

                                            i ate them----samer need one good shot 
                                                          on his tender little cheek

                                                 then he will eat his peas


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Roudy said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Occupation court sentences:  2 months against prisoner Moath Alhaymoni for having a green flag which belongs to Hamas movement
> 
> 
> 
> All the above spam pictures and articles have been posted from the following webpage. The reason she doesn't link them is because this is obviously an IslamoNazi terrorist sponsored site. Check it out:
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/ahraralasra
Click to expand...


Truth hurts, Roudy?

You really trying to tell us there are no Protests happening, there is no Occupation?

Stop with the lies!

You can go fly away with the witch, too!

You are about to be added to my Ignore list.

Goodbye, forever, Hater!

Sherri


----------



## Connery

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> I just want to share the letter I just emailed to my President on the behalf of Samer Issawi and 4 other hunger striking Palestinian political prisoners.
> 
> 
> Dear President Obama,
> 
> On the eve of your first election as President, I stood for about 5 hours in a football field in Springfield, Missouri with other campaign workers and beside my mother and we waited , for you to come and speak. And the chants, about change, Yes we can, I will never forget. And the Hope you inspired in all of us that you would change things and make our country a better place was such a beautiful thing to experience, an experience to remember and cherish for a lifetime.
> 
> And flash forward, to today, there is so much more that needs changing in America and one of those things is our unheallthy relationship with Israel and our support for the Occupation in Palestine. I beg you, do something about this, Here is one thing happening right now, you can intervene in and try to do something positive about it. There are political prisoners in Israel on hunger strikes, held under unlawful administrative detentions, who are near death. Please get involved and use your influence with Israel to save lives of these prisoners, Samer Issawi (151 days) ,Ayman Sharawna (182 days), Yousef Yassin (32 days), Jafar Azzidine (32 days) and Tarek Qaadan (32 days),
> 
> 
> I am forwarding you an email I sent to PM Netanyahu this morning and also am planning to send to every member of the US Congress and the EU and every member of The Knesset, and I want to try to ensure I do all I can do to stop Israel's unlawful detentions of Palestinian political prisoners, some of whose lives are presently in grave danger. Please get involved and save lives, please, these Palestinian prisoners are under threat of imminent death. I know you do not want their deaths on your conscience. Thank you for considering their plight and anything you can do to help improve the situation.
> 
> Dear Prime Minister Netanyahu,
> 
> I am very concerned about the safety and welfare of Palestinian prisoners held by Israel under administrative detentions who are on hunger strikes, in particular five prisoners who have been identified by Addameer as facing imminent death, Ayman Sharawna (182 days), Samer Issawi (151 days), Yousef Yassin (32 days), Jafar Azzidine (32 days) and Tarek Qaadan (32 days),
> 
> These administrative detentions Israel is holding Palestinian prisoners under, that include the five prisoners named above, violate international treaties Israel is bound to which internationally recognize rights to a fair trial for detainees and prisoners, to include the Fourth Geneva Convention and Article 14 of the International Covenant on Civil and Political Rights.
> 
> Evidence heard in secret, which provides neither the defendant nor his attorney being allowed to examine the evidence or challenge it, violates the requirements of international law that mandate fair legal proceedings and due process in detentions of prisoners. These detentions are war crimes under the Fourth Geneva Convention.
> 
> I urge you to ensure Israel abides by her obligations under international law and call on the Israeli authorities to release these five detainees in imminent danger of death, as well as all other Palestinians in administrative detention, unless they are promptly charged with internationally recognizable criminal offenses and brought to trial in proceedings that meet international fair trial standards.
> 
> I urge you to ensure the immediate transfer of Ayman Sharawna and Samer Issawi and other detainees on prolonged hunger strikes to a fully-equipped hospital so they can receive specialized medical care.
> 
> I urge you to ensure that all detainees on hunger strike are allowed regular, private access to independent doctors, families and lawyers, treated humanely, and not punished in any way for their hunger strike, as Samer Issawi was recently, as he and his family were attacked and beaten by Occupying soldiers when he was transported for a court appearance.
> 
> I urge you to end the cruel, inhuman and degrading treatment of administrative detainees, such as shackling detainees on prolonged hunger strike, that the human rights organizations and NGOs are reporting Israel is engaging in.
> 
> I urge you to ensure Israel abides by her obligations under international law and deals humanely with Palestinian prisoners she holds captive and in detention.
> 
> Thank You,
> 
> Sincerely,
> 
> Sherri Munnerlyn



Sherri, your letter will inspire Obama to offer the nutty dieter three hots and a cot. He will not interfere with samer and his dealings with Israel, a sovereign state. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Roudy

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Occupation court sentences:  2 months against prisoner Moath Alhaymoni for having a green flag which belongs to Hamas movement
> 
> 
> 
> All the above spam pictures and articles have been posted from the following webpage. The reason she doesn't link them is because this is obviously an IslamoNazi terrorist sponsored site. Check it out:
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/ahraralasra
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Truth hurts, Roudy?
> 
> You really trying to tell us there are no Protests happening, there is no Occupation?
> 
> Stop with the lies!
> 
> You can go fly away with the witch, too!
> 
> You are about to be added to my Ignore list.
> 
> Goodbye, forever, Hater!
> 
> Sherri
Click to expand...

Technically there is no occupation. Unless you can show us that there existed a Palestinian Arab state that Israel "occupied", or even that the land belonged to "Palestinian Arabs."  You can't, because the land was controlled by the British and before that for 600 years it was Turkish land. 

The Arabs attacked the newly formed state of Israel not once but twice and lost, the result being the mess we see today.  And it wasn't to take back or create this fictional land called Palestine either. All the Arab states that attacked Israel are on the record for laughing at that thought.  There was no such thing as a Palestinian Arab people until 1967. It's a made up name, actually the name for JEWS of that land that maintained a presence in their ancestral homeland of Israel over the millennia.   

Now if you want to ignore me go right ahead, I will continue to make fun of you and humiliate you for what you are, a crazy, bigoted Jew hating lunatic with Islamic ties who poses as a devout Christian "concerned" for the plight of terrorists. You just won't get to see it, or have chance to answer me with more lies from your cockamamie Islamic garbage sites.  So much the better.


----------



## Roudy

PredFan said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sherri you are mentally ill.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And your refusal to address the issues and resort only to personal attacks to distract from the discussion earns you a place in my Ignore List!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Can I get on it too?
> 
> If I'm already on it, don't answer.
Click to expand...

Wow, her ignore list keeps growing exponentially. LOL.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Maan is reporting news about today's protests in Jerusalem, confirming the protests are occurring which are depicted in photos I put up in other posts, reporting 4 injured when Israel suppressed a march organized to show solidarity with hunger striker Samer Issawi. And a photo appears there, as well. 







it is reported Israel fired tear gas canisters and rubber bullets towards the marchers gathered in the Ras al-Amud neighborhood.

Medics: 4 injured in Jerusalem clashes | Maan News Agency

sherri


----------



## irosie91

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Occupation court sentences:  2 months against prisoner Moath Alhaymoni for having a green flag which belongs to Hamas movement
> 
> 
> 
> All the above spam pictures and articles have been posted from the following webpage. The reason she doesn't link them is because this is obviously an IslamoNazi terrorist sponsored site. Check it out:
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/ahraralasra
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Truth hurts, Roudy?
> You really trying to tell us there are no Protests happening, there is no Occupation?
> Stop with the lies!
> 
> You can go fly away with the witch, too!
> 
> You are about to be added to my Ignore list.
> 
> Goodbye, forever, Hater!
> 
> 
> Sherri
Click to expand...


**************************************
  Two months tacked onto his sentence for keeping something in jail that
he is not supposed to have..........

    So?    people in jail are restricted as to what people can bring into the jail 
    to give them or what they can keep       same is true in the USA  
    Jails       All kinds of restrictions even to the point of  colors of clothes

    It seems logical to me that a terrorist pig in jail should not 
    be permitted to decorate his cell with a terrorist flag

    Saudi arabia confiscates bibles out of the hands of 
    non muslims -----who are not even IN jail


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Photo is of  clash between protesters and Occupying Forces in the West Bank village of Tamoun on 1/1/2013

Jenin raids by Occupying Forces  are reported by Maan, on Thursday


http://www.maannews.net/eng/ViewDetails.aspx?ID=553135



"Agents dressed as Palestinians, accompanied by army units, entered the industrial zone in the city and surrounded a bakery and number of shops. During a raid on the home of 93-year-old Amneh Hisnawi, who was alone in the house, Israeli army dogs attacked the elderly woman, requiring her evacuation to Israeli hospital. An army spokesman said she was lightly injured after being bitten by a dog belonging to security personnel, treated on the scene, and then transferred by forces to an Israeli facility for further treatment. He said the raid on Jenin was to arrest a Palestinian suspected of terror activity. Military sources said the suspect was not at home, so the force withdrew."


----------



## irosie91

Ok   I watched the tape----there was no "brutality"  at all  ---there was 
a disgusting slut yelling incessantly----the cops in my town would not let 
a slut like her get away with it


----------



## Connery

irosie91 said:


> Ok   I watched the tape----there was no "brutality"  at all  ---there was
> a disgusting slut yelling incessantly----the cops in my town would not let
> a slut like her get away with it



That is because sherri lies.



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## irosie91

Connery said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok   I watched the tape----there was no "brutality"  at all  ---there was
> a disgusting slut yelling incessantly----the cops in my town would not let
> a slut like her get away with it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is because sherri lies.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD
Click to expand...


Connery----they used a device I have been seeing 
in  islamo nazi propaganda for decades----they simply 
mislabeled   the pictures.    The footage showed 
what amounted to a very patient attempt to restrain  
people who were being arrested and RESISTING 
VIOLENTLY       by the cops and soldiers and
 DESCRIBES it as    POLICE BRUTALITY


----------



## Connery

irosie91 said:


> Connery said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok   I watched the tape----there was no "brutality"  at all  ---there was
> a disgusting slut yelling incessantly----the cops in my town would not let
> a slut like her get away with it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is because sherri lies.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Connery----they used a device I have been seeing
> in  islamo nazi propaganda for decades----they simply
> mislabeled   the pictures.    The footage showed
> what amounted to a very patient attempt to restrain
> people who were being arrested and RESISTING
> VIOLENTLY       by the cops and soldiers and
> DESCRIBES it as    POLICE BRUTALITY
Click to expand...


Rosie, I have seen several examples. I posted one on one of these threads a couple of days ago where someone faked getting injured by an Israeli missile then got up and lit up a smoke...


----------



## Connery

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Photo is of  clash between protesters and Occupying Forces in the West Bank village of Tamoun on 1/1/2013
> 
> Jenin raids by Occupying Forces  are reported by Maan, on Thursday
> 
> 
> Israeli undercover force raids Jenin, 2 hurt | Maan News Agency
> 
> 
> 
> "Agents dressed as Palestinians, accompanied by army units, entered the industrial zone in the city and surrounded a bakery and number of shops. During a raid on the home of 93-year-old Amneh Hisnawi, who was alone in the house, Israeli army dogs attacked the elderly woman, requiring her evacuation to Israeli hospital. An army spokesman said she was lightly injured after being bitten by a dog belonging to security personnel, treated on the scene, and then transferred by forces to an Israeli facility for further treatment. He said the raid on Jenin was to arrest a Palestinian suspected of terror activity. Military sources said the suspect was not at home, so the force withdrew."



Looks like a photo of someone burning their trash and wearing some type of rag to filter the fumes. In other words sherri, it is another  turd that you have left on this thread.


----------



## Roudy

Connery said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photo is of  clash between protesters and Occupying Forces in the West Bank village of Tamoun on 1/1/2013
> 
> Jenin raids by Occupying Forces  are reported by Maan, on Thursday
> 
> 
> Israeli undercover force raids Jenin, 2 hurt | Maan News Agency
> 
> 
> 
> "Agents dressed as Palestinians, accompanied by army units, entered the industrial zone in the city and surrounded a bakery and number of shops. During a raid on the home of 93-year-old Amneh Hisnawi, who was alone in the house, Israeli army dogs attacked the elderly woman, requiring her evacuation to Israeli hospital. An army spokesman said she was lightly injured after being bitten by a dog belonging to security personnel, treated on the scene, and then transferred by forces to an Israeli facility for further treatment. He said the raid on Jenin was to arrest a Palestinian suspected of terror activity. Military sources said the suspect was not at home, so the force withdrew."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like a photo of someone burning their trash and wearing some type of rag to filter the fumes. In other words sherri, it is another  turd that you have left on this thread.
Click to expand...

Another Pallywood production.


----------



## irosie91

sherri never ceases to amuse me.     simple demonstrations in  islamo-lands 
regularly end up with dead bodies in the gutter ----and she is all bent out of 
shape because ---while demonstrating against the   EVIL KINEVAL ZIONISTS 
 ---some islamo nazi managed to get a skinned knee -----my all time fave is 
the  DOG BITE -----whilst her kith and kin have murdered hundreds of millions in genocides----raped hundreds of millions and----OPPRESSED ten times that number-----what does she have?-----an Israeli dog bit someone


----------



## Hossfly

irosie91 said:


> sherri never ceases to amuse me.     simple demonstrations in  islamo-lands
> regularly end up with dead bodies in the gutter ----and she is all bent out of
> shape because ---while demonstrating against the   EVIL KINEVAL ZIONISTS
> ---some islamo nazi managed to get a skinned knee -----my all time fave is
> the  DOG BITE -----whilst her kith and kin have murdered hundreds of millions in genocides----raped hundreds of millions and----OPPRESSED ten times that number-----what does she have?-----an Israeli dog bit someone


Sherri's offline at the present time. She posts for 18 hours straight then passes out and hits the floor like a blivet. After 3 or 4 hours of snoring like a hog, she bounces to her feet and starts another round.


----------



## irosie91

Hossfly said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> sherri never ceases to amuse me.     simple demonstrations in  islamo-lands
> regularly end up with dead bodies in the gutter ----and she is all bent out of
> shape because ---while demonstrating against the   EVIL KINEVAL ZIONISTS
> ---some islamo nazi managed to get a skinned knee -----my all time fave is
> the  DOG BITE -----whilst her kith and kin have murdered hundreds of millions in genocides----raped hundreds of millions and----OPPRESSED ten times that number-----what does she have?-----an Israeli dog bit someone
> 
> 
> 
> Sherri's offline at the present time. She posts for 18 hours straight then passes out and hits the floor like a blivet. After 3 or 4 hours of snoring like a hog, she bounces to her feet and starts another round.
Click to expand...



she is an amazing  MULTI TASKER----just cooking a simple meal 
for myself and hubby    took me hours and I was OFF LINE 
---well  maybe the computer was left on but I was ELSE WHERE.

I have no kids at home----If I did-----well ----she is very amazing 
in her ability to  DO SO MUCH


----------



## Connery

irosie91 said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> sherri never ceases to amuse me.     simple demonstrations in  islamo-lands
> regularly end up with dead bodies in the gutter ----and she is all bent out of
> shape because ---while demonstrating against the   EVIL KINEVAL ZIONISTS
> ---some islamo nazi managed to get a skinned knee -----my all time fave is
> the  DOG BITE -----whilst her kith and kin have murdered hundreds of millions in genocides----raped hundreds of millions and----OPPRESSED ten times that number-----what does she have?-----an Israeli dog bit someone
> 
> 
> 
> Sherri's offline at the present time. She posts for 18 hours straight then passes out and hits the floor like a blivet. After 3 or 4 hours of snoring like a hog, she bounces to her feet and starts another round.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> she is an amazing  MULTI TASKER----just cooking a simple meal
> for myself and hubby    took me hours and I was OFF LINE
> ---well  maybe the computer was left on but I was ELSE WHERE.
> 
> I have no kids at home----If I did-----well ----she is very amazing
> in her ability to  DO SO MUCH
Click to expand...


sherri and her voices work shifts at the keyboard. The tone and content of sherri's posts change every four or so hours. In one shift sherri is an expert in the bible, in another shift sherri is an expert in military tactics and weapons, in another sherri is a legal expert and yet another sherri is a raving lunatic. The sherri incarnation is a cell put together working for Hamas much like Tokyo Rose* did in WWII spreading lies and propaganda.

*"Tokyo Rose  was a generic name given by Allied forces in the South Pacific during World War II to any of approximately a dozen English-speaking female broadcasters of Japanese propaganda."


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Palestinian jailed in Israel suffers voice loss due to negligence


" A Palestinian being held in an Israeli jail has suffered irreparable damage to his vocal cords as a result of medical negligence, losing the ability to speak, a PA ministry said Friday."

Mahmud Hamdi Shabaneh, 40, from Hebron is being held under administrative detention in Israel's Negev prison, and Israeli  prison authorities repeatedly ignored his medical condition, thought to be an infection in his vocal chords, and he has now lost his ability to speak.

Palestinian jailed in Israel suffers voice loss due to negligence | Maan News Agency

Would there be paper enough in the world to write down all of the human rights abuses taking place in Israel's Occupation of Palestine?

We have thousands of prisoners held unlawfully and tortured and mistreated and the human rights abuses are continuing every second of every minute of every hour of every day, for over 40 years now!

Sherri


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Issawiya, East Jerusalem

This is Laila Issawi, the mother of Samer Issawi, in her home with her brother.

The family was prevented from entering his last heiring in the "Shalom" court in Jerusalem, on December 18, 2012, and they are not allowed any visits.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn




----------



## Connery

SherriMunnerlyn said:


>



I knew I recognized that cad...he tried to pick me up on Hot Christian Singles...


----------



## Hossfly

SherriMunnerlyn said:


>


Alas! Poor Samer, I knew him well.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Issawiya, East Jerusalem, 1/4/2013

Shireen Issawi, the sister of Samer Issawi, in her home, receiving a phone call from the Israeli police, calling her for another investigation, while a solidarity visit is been held in Issawiya neighborhood, January 4, 2013. 

Shireen was arrested in her home on December 18, 2012, two hours after she was prevented from entering in her brother's heiring the "Shalom" court in Jerusalem. She was accused of assaulting police men, and was sentenced to 10 days of house arrest.

Look at this, the Israeli Occupier of Palestine unlawfully detains those who resist Occupation, Samer, and Palestinians are completely within their rights to resist Occupation under intl law, they go after the families of the prisoners they detain, so far  they have arrested the sister of Samer, and they have demolished the house of his brother.

There are no limits to the crimes agaisnt humanity Israel is willing to embrace in their continuing crime agaisnt humanity, the illegal Occupation of Palestine!


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Mothers Of Palestinian Hunger Strikers Samer Issawi and Ayman Sharawna


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

The demolished house of Samer's brother, Rafat, punishment for his continuing hunger strike! The house was demolished without even a demolition order!

.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Former Palestinian Hunger Strikers Thaer Halahla and Khader Adnan take part in a solidarity protest with the hunger striking prisoners in APARTHEID Israeli jails, Hebron, January 4, 2013


----------



## Hossfly

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Palestinian jailed in Israel suffers voice loss due to negligence
> 
> 
> " A Palestinian being held in an Israeli jail has suffered irreparable damage to his vocal cords as a result of medical negligence, losing the ability to speak, a PA ministry said Friday."
> 
> Mahmud Hamdi Shabaneh, 40, from Hebron is being held under administrative detention in Israel's Negev prison, and Israeli  prison authorities repeatedly ignored his medical condition, thought to be an infection in his vocal chords, and he has now lost his ability to speak.
> 
> Palestinian jailed in Israel suffers voice loss due to negligence | Maan News Agency
> 
> Would there be paper enough in the world to write down all of the human rights abuses taking place in Israel's Occupation of Palestine?
> 
> We have thousands of prisoners held unlawfully and tortured and mistreated and the human rights abuses are continuing every second of every minute of every hour of every day, for over 40 years now!
> 
> Sherri


It would fill several huge libraries to contain books describing the human rights abuses by the Muslims, but of course Frau Sherri is not interested in them.  What does she, supposedly a "good Christian woman" even care about the human rights abuses against her fellow Christians.  Nada it seems.  If she did care, she would certainly be on at least one other forum discussing the human rights abuses of her Muslim buddies.  Her silence about these human rights abuses tells the readers an awful lot about Frau Sherri.  Your friends, Frau Sherri, have been committing human rights abuses on innocent people since their religion was started and are still committing them.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn




----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

SherriMunnerlyn said:


>


----------



## irosie91

Interesting that the islamo nazi pigs have decided to do hunger 
strikes -----interesting for a very interesting reason----
HISTORICALLY   one of the effective ways that 
invading dogs and pigs  had of comitting genocide 
upon   Kaffirin    was    ISOLATION SIEGE AND 
STARVATION     I distant relative of mine has 
found clear evidence that the pigs of dogs of 
arabia cleared yemen of most of its jews in this 
manner----and also ZOROASTRIANS were so murdered 
in Persia.    In modern times---the pigs did it in 
BIAFRA   and also ---to the sudanese and they blocked 
food relief to the hindus fleeing slaughter from   
east pakistan      They did it to east Jerusalem    
1946--48.     

Maybe they are finally beginning to feel guilty??????  ???   
                                                                   NAH!!!!!


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

We petition the obama administration to:

"Consider case of Samer Issawi, detained by Israelis under no official charge, on a hunger strike of over 155 days. Samer Issawi, previously sentenced to 30 years by Israeli Government in 2002, was released after 11 years in the Shalit Deal. Just after 8 months, he was captured again under no solid ground (administrative detainee)...."

https://petitions.whitehouse.gov/pe...l-charge-hunger-strike-over-155-days/B19w04tF


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

A Palestinian child holding a sign during a solidarity visit with the Issawiya neighborhood, January 4, 2013.

 The sign reads: every child deserves to sleep quietly. 

The village of Issawiya has been under heavy police raids and arrests for the last few weeks, including a 24/7 police checkpoint at it's entrance, in order to put pressure on the residents to stop actions of solidarity with the Palestinian hunger strikers.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Israeli soldiers kidnapped, on Friday evening, a Palestinian child identified as Ezeddeen Abu Sbeih, 15, while he was walking on the main road in Ar-Raam, in occupied East Jerusalem. The child was  violently attacked and beat, before being taken to the Benjamin Police Station. 

The child is the son of Misbah Abu Sbeih, a former Palestinian political prisoner who was repeatedly kidnapped and imprisoned by the Israeli army.

Undercover Forces Infiltrate Into Bethlehem - International Middle East Media Center

And here is a photo of Israeli special forcces infiltrating Occupied Bethlehem on Friday!


----------



## Hossfly

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> We petition the obama administration to:
> 
> "Consider case of Samer Issawi, detained by Israelis under no official charge, on a hunger strike of over 155 days. Samer Issawi, previously sentenced to 30 years by Israeli Government in 2002, was released after 11 years in the Shalit Deal. Just after 8 months, he was captured again under no solid ground (administrative detainee)...."
> 
> https://petitions.whitehouse.gov/pe...l-charge-hunger-strike-over-155-days/B19w04tF


Give it up, Sherri. Samer is completing his 30 year sentence because *He Broke Parole.*


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Shireen Issawi, the sister of samer Issawi, she is under investigation for organizing protests!

In Isreal, even nonviolent activities one engages in to try to save the life of your brother are crimes!

Living is a crime for all men and women and children who live under Occupation in Palestine! 

Sherri


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

A Rally in Hebron in solidarity with the Palestinian hunger strikers


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

14 hours ago,

Shireen Issawi writes that she has been summoned by the Israeli occupation police to go to Al-Maskoubyya interrogation centre, and she is going to see what they want. If something happens and she cannot be here to keep struggling to save her brother's life,  she desires everyone esle to continue supporting and advocating for the Palestinian hunger strikers behind Israeli bars till they attain their freedom.

I cannot help but think it could be any of our brothers and what would we do to save the lives of our brothers.

My prayers are with her and her family. God be with them, show them your love, wrap your arms around them, comfort them, be with them every step that they take and every single moment. in Jesus name I pray, Amen


----------



## syrenn

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Save Samer, he is dying: Samer Issawi and the plight of Palestinian hunger strikers
> 
> 'Save Samer, he is dying': Samer Issawi and the plight of Palestinian hunger strikers
> 
> After the children and all the abuses Israel perpetrates against them, it is the Palestinian political prisoners that stand out to me as showing us the real face of the human rights abuses that is the Israeli Occupation of Palestine!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We see all of what the Occupation is in all of its ugliness.
> 
> The only light is in the faces of the men and women and children and their families who endure/experience these awful unlawful detentions and their stories of remaining steadfast and always keeping hope alive. They endure such crimes against humanity that deprives them all of liberty and freedom and basic human rights that are supposed to be guaranteed to all human beings in our world by international treaties and laws!
> 
> Samer Issawi is dying, on hunger strike for 153 days now, here is a part of his story, a man in prison for 11 years (and all detentions of Palestinains are unlawful as they do not meet the requirenments of intl law as to detentions or trials) , released, and then redetained, held without bail and I think no official charges have been levelled against him, even now.
> 
> "On Nov 22nd I talked with Samer's father on the phone. Hearing his sad voice gave away how depressed he was. On Sunday, December 16th, though the situation is even harder as his son is at a critical condition, I had the chance to talk to him again, and I asked about his wife who had fainted after her son's re-arrest; she has hardly been able to speak or move since then. "Her condition is worsening each day. She was shocked and kept looking at her son's face when she attended the court hearing on Thursday, December 13th. She could not endure seeing her son losing more than half of his weight. Unconsciously, she screamed at the judge's face, "Your apartheid regime is illegal and we do not recognize it. Samer will be released either you want or not". I do not know how to describe this, but my wife is just a mother with a heart!" "Her physical and psychological condition is now more at risk than ever. She cannot endure seeing her own son dying. She spends most of her day at hospitals and every single moment, she repeats the same plea: "Can't anybody help my son to be free and to live!"
> 
> I cautiously asked Shireen: When have you seen your brother?" No one has met or spoken to him since his current arrest. I have seen him on Thursday (December 13th) when he appeared in court. He is turning into some bones covered with a human wrap. In other words, he is a skeleton sitting in a wheelchair, and he can't move or walk. My brother was put in the slaughterhouse of Ramla Prison Hospital during his first month of the strike. A month later he was put in a small cell as a punishment. He suffered the solitary confinement in a two-meter square room, meant to pressure him to end his strike, she answered with sorrow."
> 
> 
> &#x202b;
> 
> Sherri




well well well...

would you look at that....


a muslim who ACTUALLY knows how to protest....peacefully.


----------



## MHunterB

Which part of 'break parole' does the purported "attorney" fail to comprehend?

The man was released ON CONDITIONS - which he agreed to but then violated.  So his word is worth nothing and he is without honor.


----------



## tjvh

syrenn said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Save Samer, he is dying: Samer Issawi and the plight of Palestinian hunger strikers
> 
> 'Save Samer, he is dying': Samer Issawi and the plight of Palestinian hunger strikers
> 
> After the children and all the abuses Israel perpetrates against them, it is the Palestinian political prisoners that stand out to me as showing us the real face of the human rights abuses that is the Israeli Occupation of Palestine!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We see all of what the Occupation is in all of its ugliness.
> 
> The only light is in the faces of the men and women and children and their families who endure/experience these awful unlawful detentions and their stories of remaining steadfast and always keeping hope alive. They endure such crimes against humanity that deprives them all of liberty and freedom and basic human rights that are supposed to be guaranteed to all human beings in our world by international treaties and laws!
> 
> Samer Issawi is dying, on hunger strike for 153 days now, here is a part of his story, a man in prison for 11 years (and all detentions of Palestinains are unlawful as they do not meet the requirenments of intl law as to detentions or trials) , released, and then redetained, held without bail and I think no official charges have been levelled against him, even now.
> 
> "On Nov 22nd I talked with Samer's father on the phone. Hearing his sad voice gave away how depressed he was. On Sunday, December 16th, though the situation is even harder as his son is at a critical condition, I had the chance to talk to him again, and I asked about his wife who had fainted after her son's re-arrest; she has hardly been able to speak or move since then. "Her condition is worsening each day. She was shocked and kept looking at her son's face when she attended the court hearing on Thursday, December 13th. She could not endure seeing her son losing more than half of his weight. Unconsciously, she screamed at the judge's face, "Your apartheid regime is illegal and we do not recognize it. Samer will be released either you want or not". I do not know how to describe this, but my wife is just a mother with a heart!" "Her physical and psychological condition is now more at risk than ever. She cannot endure seeing her own son dying. She spends most of her day at hospitals and every single moment, she repeats the same plea: "Can't anybody help my son to be free and to live!"
> 
> I cautiously asked Shireen: When have you seen your brother?" No one has met or spoken to him since his current arrest. I have seen him on Thursday (December 13th) when he appeared in court. He is turning into some bones covered with a human wrap. In other words, he is a skeleton sitting in a wheelchair, and he can't move or walk. My brother was put in the slaughterhouse of Ramla Prison Hospital during his first month of the strike. A month later he was put in a small cell as a punishment. He suffered the solitary confinement in a two-meter square room, meant to pressure him to end his strike, she answered with sorrow."
> 
> 
> &#x202b;
> 
> Sherri
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well well well...
> 
> would you look at that....
> 
> 
> a muslim who ACTUALLY knows how to protest....peacefully.
Click to expand...


And they're a dying breed.


----------



## MHunterB

"A Palestinian child holding a sign during a solidarity visit with the Issawiya neighborhood, January 4, 2013.

The sign reads: every child deserves to sleep quietly. 

The village of Issawiya has been under heavy police raids and arrests for the last few weeks, including a 24/7 police checkpoint at it's entrance, *in order to put pressure on the residents to stop actions of solidarity with the Palestinian hunger strikers*. "


Now who announced that this was the reason?  I'm curious....


----------



## Roudy

Hossfly said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> sherri never ceases to amuse me.     simple demonstrations in  islamo-lands
> regularly end up with dead bodies in the gutter ----and she is all bent out of
> shape because ---while demonstrating against the   EVIL KINEVAL ZIONISTS
> ---some islamo nazi managed to get a skinned knee -----my all time fave is
> the  DOG BITE -----whilst her kith and kin have murdered hundreds of millions in genocides----raped hundreds of millions and----OPPRESSED ten times that number-----what does she have?-----an Israeli dog bit someone
> 
> 
> 
> Sherri's offline at the present time. She posts for 18 hours straight then passes out and hits the floor like a blivet. After 3 or 4 hours of snoring like a hog, she bounces to her feet and starts another round.
Click to expand...

She's operating on Gaza time.  This is when she gets instructions from her Hamas Islamic terrorist bosses via Skype.


----------



## Roudy

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> 14 hours ago,
> 
> Shireen Issawi writes that she has been summoned by the Israeli occupation police to go to Al-Maskoubyya interrogation centre, and she is going to see what they want. If something happens and she cannot be here to keep struggling to save her brother's life,  she desires everyone esle to continue supporting and advocating for the Palestinian hunger strikers behind Israeli bars till they attain their freedom.
> 
> I cannot help but think it could be any of our brothers and what would we do to save the lives of our brothers.
> 
> My prayers are with her and her family. God be with them, show them your love, wrap your arms around them, comfort them, be with them every step that they take and every single moment. in Jesus name I pray, Amen


"Israeli occupation police". Ha ha ha. What a fucking joke. Even the terminology being used makes it more than obvious the zombie Sherri copied it off an Islamic blog. I bet you if Homeland Security shakes down this witch it will lead them to a trail of Islamist enemy within fifth-columners like herself.


----------



## Roudy

MHunterB said:


> Which part of 'break parole' does the purported "attorney" fail to comprehend?
> 
> The man was released ON CONDITIONS - which he agreed to but then violated.  So his word is worth nothing and he is without honor.


They don't have parole in Muslim culture. You either make it out by bribing the right person, or you're executed after a mock trial. 

"Islamic Human Rights". Ho ho...NO.


----------



## Roudy

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> A Rally in Hebron in solidarity with the Palestinian hunger strikers


Poor Sherri, after all these posts she *still* hasn't found a single person that gives a flying fuck about this scumbag terrorist playing "hunger striker". 

Unless you're also clinically insane like Sherri that is.


----------



## MHunterB

The sherrithing seems to have convinced itself that no nation in the history of the world has EVER investigated the people who organized protests against it.

I can vouch for the fact that the US did so:  in fact, most large cities had a 'civil disobedience' unit whose job was to do exactly that.  They'd show up at gatherings and take pictures....they did it at the first 'Earth Day', and on many other occasions.  Nothing illegal about it - on either 'side'.


----------



## syrenn

tjvh said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Save Samer, he is dying: Samer Issawi and the plight of Palestinian hunger strikers
> 
> 'Save Samer, he is dying': Samer Issawi and the plight of Palestinian hunger strikers
> 
> After the children and all the abuses Israel perpetrates against them, it is the Palestinian political prisoners that stand out to me as showing us the real face of the human rights abuses that is the Israeli Occupation of Palestine!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We see all of what the Occupation is in all of its ugliness.
> 
> The only light is in the faces of the men and women and children and their families who endure/experience these awful unlawful detentions and their stories of remaining steadfast and always keeping hope alive. They endure such crimes against humanity that deprives them all of liberty and freedom and basic human rights that are supposed to be guaranteed to all human beings in our world by international treaties and laws!
> 
> Samer Issawi is dying, on hunger strike for 153 days now, here is a part of his story, a man in prison for 11 years (and all detentions of Palestinains are unlawful as they do not meet the requirenments of intl law as to detentions or trials) , released, and then redetained, held without bail and I think no official charges have been levelled against him, even now.
> 
> "On Nov 22nd I talked with Samer's father on the phone. Hearing his sad voice gave away how depressed he was. On Sunday, December 16th, though the situation is even harder as his son is at a critical condition, I had the chance to talk to him again, and I asked about his wife who had fainted after her son's re-arrest; she has hardly been able to speak or move since then. "Her condition is worsening each day. She was shocked and kept looking at her son's face when she attended the court hearing on Thursday, December 13th. She could not endure seeing her son losing more than half of his weight. Unconsciously, she screamed at the judge's face, "Your apartheid regime is illegal and we do not recognize it. Samer will be released either you want or not". I do not know how to describe this, but my wife is just a mother with a heart!" "Her physical and psychological condition is now more at risk than ever. She cannot endure seeing her own son dying. She spends most of her day at hospitals and every single moment, she repeats the same plea: "Can't anybody help my son to be free and to live!"
> 
> I cautiously asked Shireen: When have you seen your brother?" No one has met or spoken to him since his current arrest. I have seen him on Thursday (December 13th) when he appeared in court. He is turning into some bones covered with a human wrap. In other words, he is a skeleton sitting in a wheelchair, and he can't move or walk. My brother was put in the slaughterhouse of Ramla Prison Hospital during his first month of the strike. A month later he was put in a small cell as a punishment. He suffered the solitary confinement in a two-meter square room, meant to pressure him to end his strike, she answered with sorrow."
> 
> 
> &#x202b;
> 
> Sherri
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well well well...
> 
> would you look at that....
> 
> 
> a muslim who ACTUALLY knows how to protest....peacefully.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And they're a dying breed.
Click to expand...



not fast enough though.


----------



## syrenn

Awwwwwww... she shut off her splats.


----------



## Hossfly

If Samer and the other "Hunger Striker(s) aren't eating their daily food rations, who is? Are the non-strikers scarfing up their un-eaten chow? And getting fat?


----------



## MHunterB

Interesting that the only translation the sherrithing felt necessary to provide was for the Hebrew, LOL.  

I'm wondering what all the Arabic on the banners, etc, is saying.......


----------



## irosie91

MHunterB said:


> The sherrithing seems to have convinced itself that no nation in the history of the world has EVER investigated the people who organized protests against it.
> 
> I can vouch for the fact that the US did so:  in fact, most large cities had a 'civil disobedience' unit whose job was to do exactly that.  They'd show up at gatherings and take pictures....they did it at the first 'Earth Day', and on many other occasions.  Nothing illegal about it - on either 'side'.




  I am amazed     I did a few "demonstrations"   when I was a kid----I thought that if
cops said   "move out of the street"    or something like that----I HAD TO.  
Before the demonstrations I did----someone always instructed   ---"be careful not 
to litter"     I certainly did not feel I had the right to throw rocks.!!!!!     We sang 
gentle little songs.       I WAS SO MISINFORMED     I had no idea that I had the 
   "RIGHTS"     sherri now tells me I had.    It's so good to have a lawyer on the 
board


----------



## syrenn

Is he dead yet??? Hes taking to long!  I think he is lying and eating and drinking on the sly!!


----------



## irosie91

syrenn said:


> Is he dead yet??? Hes taking to long!  I think he is lying and eating and drinking on the sly!!




His  "before"  and  "after"  pictures are also a joke-----he looks like 
he might have dropped ---maybe  10  pounds  over a year.   I have 
a confession to make   -----over the years ---I did .......well ......
carelessly   "put on weight"     -----I eat every day----quite well----
but just a bit less------it too me five months to knock off 10 pounds 
by this   "starvation"   I am doing------and my  "before"  and  "after" 
status is a lot more dramatic than is that of  samer

He complains that  his   "kidneys hurt"?     -----I know from where 
that idea comes-----his slutty sister googled  "starvation"  on the 
net and got something about  KIDNEY FUNCTION -----told the 
jerk     "say your kidneys hurt"      (in arabic,   of course)

he is losing his VISION?      yes----there were doctors 
living thru the nazi era who did leave notes ----like in 
the warsaw ghetto  on what death by starvation is like---
and it is true  that in the late stages of death by starvation---
the retina goes over the hill-------but samer at this point?  
I doubt it.       the sherri-entity used the term  
  "ACUTE VITAMIN B12  DEFICIENCY"   ---lol--there aint  
no such thing


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Samer's mother


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

The daughter of a Palestinian political prisoner, Bassem Tamimi, of Nabi Saleh!

Photographed receiving a medal for her bravery when she tried to stop Occupying Forces from abducting her brother, Waal, who was abducted a month or so ago, drug away to a jeep and taken to an illegal Nazi Zionist settlement in the Occupied Palestinian Territories by the Nazi Zionist Occupiers of Palestine!


----------



## syrenn

Is he dead yet?


----------



## irosie91

why are you making an issue of the fact that the 
child is blonde????     arabian ISMAELITES  have been 
transporting blondes from the area now the balkan
states for  MILLENIA      big part of the slave trade.

the  "arabs"  who stayed dark haired ---are more 
mixed with subsaharans ----like the arabs of the 
present  SAUDI ARABIA    and Sudan.  Sudan
is actually an arab slave trading outpost

   Lots of IRAQI 
muslims are blonde.     and LOTS AND LOTS of 
syrians      remember them?    They claim "palestine"
as part of their   EMPIRE  ---because when 
Syria was  GREEK  ---it conquored   Israel/Judea 

its in the bible which in your christian persona---
you claimed you have read


----------



## Connery

syrenn said:


> Is he dead yet?




No, butt this topic is...

Samer at his old job......
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




....karma really sucks...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Samer's brother Fadi Issawi was murdered in the Cave of the Patriarchs massacre in 1994 by the mass murderer and Jewish Terrorist Baruch Goldstein, an American-Israeli Kach settler in occupied Hebron. That is the man who Jeremiah calls his Hero.

See the Israeli Kach settlers celebrate the theft of Palestinian homes in occupied Jerusalem with adulation of the Hebron massacre , there is a video in the article showing the settlers celebrate Goldstein's acts of killing in Hebron.


Sheikh Jarrah Jews praise Baruch Goldstein on Purim - Israel News, Ynetnews


"VIDEO - A video obtained by Ynet depicts Jewish residents of east Jerusalem's Sheikh Jarrah neighborhood during their Purim celebrations singing songs of praise for Baruch Goldstein, a Jewish terrorist who murdered 29 Palestinians 16 years ago at the Cave of the Patriarchs.

The recent documented Purim festivities were reminiscent of scenes from Hebron. The residents adopted well-known childhood songs in order to praise the massacre at the Cave of the Patriarchs carried out by Goldstein. 

Purim party at Sheikh Jarrah 

The video was filmed this past Monday, and shows residents singing and dancing next to their Arab neighbors: "Dr. Goldstein, there is none other like you in the world. Dr. Goldstein, we all love you&#8230; he aimed at terrorists' heads, squeezed the trigger hard, and shot bullets, and shot, and shot."


----------



## irosie91

Purim is a holiday which commemorates the survival 
of the jews in PERSIA  against a would be genocidal 
guy named  HAMAN.    It is celebrated in costume 
and with a kind of LICENSE  to do satire on any topic    
a once per year opportunity without consequence.    
 It is like a  celebrity ROAST.    
Of course the arabs of the area are not into it------
and sherri has no way of grasping the idea that 
what people say on purim-----"does not count"  
the good news is that the people taking advantage 
of this opportunity are a very tiny minority who harbor 
greivances just as deep as the relatives of the people
 killed in the JEWISH SHRINE_---the cave of the 
patriarchs -- the patriarchs being  Abraham, Isaac 
and Jacob (aka Israel)   purchased by Abraham,
and repurchased but never sold by jews several 
times in history including in the  1800s----but 
stolen by islamic method--infant throat slitting --in 
1929.

In shariah law,  killing a jew who enters a  
"muslim shrine"  is absolutely legal   ---a 
practice sherri would endorse on the grounds 
that it is LEGAL

Thus the action of Doctor Goldstein does have legal 
precedent in shariah law<<weird but true

I do not endorse the weird 
"IN YOUR FACE" purim actions 
of the people who did it---three 
years ago over the objections of 
MOST OF ISRAEL---too bad the 
ummah cannot muster up similar 
objection to its ongoing filth, 
world wide.    Anyone  remember 
anyone objecting to the SLUTS 
of TOULOUSE---dancing because 
their noble jihadist brother had just 
grabbed a four year old by the 
hair and shot her brains out?

I do not agree that Doctor 
Goldstein can accurately be called 
a terrorist.   His objective was not 
terrorism---it was a single act with 
the single motive of saving the 
Hebron community-----tragic as 
his method was----he thought it was 
the only way.   IN fact his targets 
were the very people who he believed 
were involved in recent atrocities against
the jews of Hebron and planning more.

for the record---he was the person 
who examined the mutilated remains 
of one of the victims----could have been 
a victim of samer's brother      gee......


----------



## Hossfly

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> The daughter of a Palestinian political prisoner, Bassem Tamimi, of Nabi Saleh!
> 
> Photographed receiving a medal for her bravery when she tried to stop Occupying Forces from abducting her brother, Waal, who was abducted a month or so ago, drug away to a jeep and taken to an illegal Nazi Zionist settlement in the Occupied Palestinian Territories by the Nazi Zionist Occupiers of Palestine!


Have you ever considered, Frau Sherri, that when the Crusaders came, they also raped the women (the same way that Arabs did when they invaded the countries of others), so you see blond-haired Arabs.  Meanwhile, regarding abduction, you don't seem to have a problem with young Christian women being abducted, raped and forced in Islam in Egypt and Pakistan.  If this bothered you, you would be on another forum also condemning this.  Perhaps you have two sets of rules -- one for the Jews and one for the Muslims.


----------



## Connery

Hossfly said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The daughter of a Palestinian political prisoner, Bassem Tamimi, of Nabi Saleh!
> 
> Photographed receiving a medal for her bravery when she tried to stop Occupying Forces from abducting her brother, Waal, who was abducted a month or so ago, drug away to a jeep and taken to an illegal Nazi Zionist settlement in the Occupied Palestinian Territories by the Nazi Zionist Occupiers of Palestine!
> 
> 
> 
> Have you ever considered, Frau Sherri, that when the Crusaders came, they also raped the women (the same way that Arabs did when they invaded the countries of others), so you see blond-haired Arabs.  Meanwhile, regarding abduction, you don't seem to have a problem with young Christian women being abducted, raped and forced in Islam in Egypt and Pakistan.  If this bothered you, you would be on another forum also condemning this.  Perhaps you have two sets of rules -- one for the Jews and one for the Muslims.
Click to expand...



The "dramatis personae" of sherri is incapable of seeing beyond her own nose.


----------



## irosie91

I am getting jealous----sherri gives all her attention 
to  samir because he does not eat.    When I was 
a kid----I never did the hunger strike thing for 
actual ATTENTION----I did it when I decided I 
felt  "insulted" ----like because my many brothers 
were able to get  "their way"  whilst I was so 
UNFAIRLY OUTNUMBERED  ----they could decide 
to DO things----that I could not do----boy stuff. 
Somehow they had water pistols----not me----
somehow judged not a  "girl thing" ..sheeeesh

but it did work---I got attention---like samer 
does----

I HAVE DECIDED TO GO ON A HUNGER 
  STRIKE  

   could someone please start a thread to 
          SAVE ME?????


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

January 7: Global solidarity hunger strike to support Samer Issawi: Events and actions 

"Palestinian and solidarity activists working for the freedom of Palestinian prisoners have called for an international day of action to free Palestinian prisoner and hunger striker Samer Issawi on Monday, January 7, 2013. January 7 will mark the 160th day of Samers hunger strike, demanding his freedom. Tweet now: Global Actions 1/7 for #SamerIssawi #PalHunger prisoner on Hunger Strike for 160 days. Join an action: Samidoun: Palestinian Prisoner Solidarity Network » January 7: Global solidarity hunger strike to support Samer Issawi: Events and actions

Samer Issawi, a former prisoner released as part of the prisoner exchange on October 18, 2011 that freed 476 other Palestinian prisoners on the same day, was arrested only eight months after his release, accused of violating his release by leaving the municipal boundaries of Jerusalem; he was arrested, and is accused of being, near the village of Hizma, inside the borders of Jerusalem municipality. He faces an additional fifteen years in prison if he is convicted in Israeli military courts (with their 99.74% conviction rate) of leaving Jerusalem while remaining within its borders. Learn more about his case.  
Samer launched his hunger strike on August 1, 2012. He has now been on hunger strike for 160 days, and urgent action and international attention are needed to support his struggle!"

Included in the day of action are a global hunger strike and protests in New York, Washington DC, Philadelphia, London, Padova and Cairo.


Samidoun: Palestinian Prisoner Solidarity Network » January 7: Global solidarity hunger strike to support Samer Issawi: Events and actions

Sherri


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

irosie91 said:


> I am getting jealous----sherri gives all her attention
> to  samir because he does not eat.    When I was
> a kid----I never did the hunger strike thing for
> actual ATTENTION----I did it when I decided I
> felt  "insulted" ----like because my many brothers
> were able to get  "their way"  whilst I was so
> UNFAIRLY OUTNUMBERED  ----they could decide
> to DO things----that I could not do----boy stuff.
> Somehow they had water pistols----not me----
> somehow judged not a  "girl thing" ..sheeeesh
> 
> but it did work---I got attention---like samer
> does----
> 
> I HAVE DECIDED TO GO ON A HUNGER
> 
> 
> 
> STRIKE
> 
> could someone please start a thread to
> SAVE ME?????



But first you will have to tell me how to start a thread on this board.  I haven't a clue. 

-Jeremiah


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

irosie91 said:


> Purim is a holiday which commemorates the survival
> of the jews in PERSIA  against a would be genocidal
> guy named  HAMAN.    It is celebrated in costume
> and with a kind of LICENSE  to do satire on any topic
> a once per year opportunity without consequence.
> It is like a  celebrity ROAST.
> Of course the arabs of the area are not into it------
> and sherri has no way of grasping the idea that
> what people say on purim-----"does not count"
> the good news is that the people taking advantage
> of this opportunity are a very tiny minority who harbor
> greivances just as deep as the relatives of the people
> killed in the JEWISH SHRINE_---the cave of the
> patriarchs -- the patriarchs being  Abraham, Isaac
> and Jacob (aka Israel)   purchased by Abraham,
> and repurchased but never sold by jews several
> times in history including in the  1800s----but
> stolen by islamic method--infant throat slitting --in
> 1929.
> 
> In shariah law,  killing a jew who enters a
> "muslim shrine"  is absolutely legal   ---a
> practice sherri would endorse on the grounds
> that it is LEGAL
> 
> Thus the action of Doctor Goldstein does have legal
> precedent in shariah law<<weird but true
> 
> I do not endorse the weird
> "IN YOUR FACE" purim actions
> of the people who did it---three
> years ago over the objections of
> MOST OF ISRAEL---too bad the
> ummah cannot muster up similar
> objection to its ongoing filth,
> world wide.    Anyone  remember
> anyone objecting to the SLUTS
> of TOULOUSE---dancing because
> their noble jihadist brother had just
> grabbed a four year old by the
> hair and shot her brains out?
> 
> I do not agree that Doctor
> Goldstein can accurately be called
> a terrorist.   His objective was not
> terrorism---it was a single act with
> the single motive of saving the
> Hebron community-----tragic as
> his method was----he thought it was
> the only way.   IN fact his targets
> were the very people who he believed
> were involved in recent atrocities against
> the jews of Hebron and planning more.
> 
> for the record---he was the person
> who examined the mutilated remains
> of one of the victims----could have been
> a victim of samer's brother      gee......



Very well said.  - Jeremiah


----------



## RoccoR

SherriMunnerlyn; _et al,_

Very nice posting.



SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Samer Issawi, a former prisoner released as part of the prisoner exchange on October 18, 2011 that freed 476 other Palestinian prisoners on the same day, was arrested only eight months after his release, accused of violating his release by leaving the municipal boundaries of Jerusalem; he was arrested, and *is accused of being, near the village of Hizma*, inside the borders of Jerusalem municipality. He faces an additional fifteen years in prison if he is convicted in Israeli military courts (with their 99.74% conviction rate) of leaving Jerusalem while remaining within its borders. Learn more about his case.
> Samer launched his hunger strike on August 1, 2012. He has now been on hunger strike for 160 days, and *urgent action and international attention are needed to support his struggle!*"
> 
> Included in the day of action are a global hunger strike and protests in New York, Washington DC, Philadelphia, London, Padova and Cairo.


*(COMMENT)*

What is the nature of this "urgent action?"

*(QUESTION)*

Are you sure that it was "Village of Hizma?"  Because Hizma is clearly way outside Jerusalem.  It is east of Route 437, north of Jerusalem. 

Here is a Google Map of Jerusalem.  Pull it down slightly until you see the 437 Route rap around Hizma --- just to the right of center.
Google Map of Jerusalem, Israel - Nations Online Project

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## irosie91

so he did violate the conditions of his release        why is he objecting to 
being re arrested  ------we should blame his mother and that stupid 
sister-----they should have insisted that he observe the details of his 
parole-----that is what good mothers and sisters do


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

RoccoR said:


> SherriMunnerlyn; _et al,_
> 
> Very nice posting.
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Samer Issawi, a former prisoner released as part of the prisoner exchange on October 18, 2011 that freed 476 other Palestinian prisoners on the same day, was arrested only eight months after his release, accused of violating his release by leaving the municipal boundaries of Jerusalem; he was arrested, and *is accused of being, near the village of Hizma*, inside the borders of Jerusalem municipality. He faces an additional fifteen years in prison if he is convicted in Israeli military courts (with their 99.74% conviction rate) of leaving Jerusalem while remaining within its borders. Learn more about his case.
> Samer launched his hunger strike on August 1, 2012. He has now been on hunger strike for 160 days, and *urgent action and international attention are needed to support his struggle!*"
> 
> Included in the day of action are a global hunger strike and protests in New York, Washington DC, Philadelphia, London, Padova and Cairo.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> What is the nature of this "urgent action?"
> 
> *(QUESTION)*
> 
> Are you sure that it was "Village of Hizma?"  Because Hizma is clearly way outside Jerusalem.  It is east of Route 437, north of Jerusalem.
> 
> Here is a Google Map of Jerusalem.  Pull it down slightly until you see the 437 Route rap around Hizma --- just to the right of center.
> Google Map of Jerusalem, Israel - Nations Online Project
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...


Urgent action is necessary becasue a person will ultimately die from lack of food on a hunger strike. And I know you look at this as self inflicted action, but if we look at history we see this type of action is not uncommon. I think about Ghandhi and how he went on hunger strikes to stop violence. Even Jesus, when he was tempted in the wilderness, did not eat or drink for 40 days. Sometimes, a person reaches a point where they have tried everything to respond to Injustices, like Occupations and unlawful detentions, and nothing has worked. And they come to feel, an act like this, a hunger strike to oppose the Injustice is all that is left for them. And I truly belive God is behind this and God is with the ones embracing these acts. Truly, this man, Samer Issawi, resolved to continue his hunger strike, is soon to meet one of two fates, he will be released by the Israeli Occupier or he will die. Either way, he wins, he is free. Either way, those living under Occupation win, too. So, frankly, this is a no lose form of nonviolent resistance for those living under Occupation and embracing these actions. Solidarity of the intl community hopefully will shame the Occupier into abiding by intl law and save a life, too.

Samer is a Palestinian living under Occupation, the Fourth Geneva Convention is filled with rules essentially giving to populations living under occupation basic human rights and the ability to go to and fro within the occupied territory, and there are other human rights treaties Israel is signatory to that give Palestinians basic human rights. He traveled between two Palestinian villages within the OPT is what I keep reading (and I do not know if this information in this report is correct or not, the specific city named, I find different accounts of what happened in his case, but read he was traveling between two Palestinian villages) And what I do know is that  what is defined as the OPT under intl law is East Jerusalem, the West Bank, and Gaza. He should not be punished for that, traveling within two villages within the OPT, and Israel's unlawful borders they have set through annexation of East Jerusalem and extending the borders of Jerusalem, should not operate to deny Samer from freedom in this case.

If Samer had committed a new crime that he was being charged with and given legal rights to a trial with respect to, we would have a different case here.

But what we have is no new crimes committed by Samer, and for that reason, I believe justice demands his release.

And, one more time, Samer will soon have his freedom, either Israel gives it to him or God does!

If he dies, that may very well be the force that will set off a Third Intifada in Palestine, another Arab Spring! We just saw demonstrations with hundreds of thousands gathered together in Gaza, it is not going to take too much more for the people to take their struggle to a higher level!

What should one desire to see happen here? I leave it in the hands of God! But I do all I can with nonviolent resistance methods I have available to me to try to get attn of those with the power to save this mans life, to intervene and try to save his life. And I pray, of course I keep praying, too!

Sherri


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

irosie91 said:


> so he did violate the conditions of his release        why is he objecting to
> being re arrested  ------we should blame his mother and that stupid
> sister-----they should have insisted that he observe the details of his
> parole-----that is what good mothers and sisters do



Unfortunately when it comes to the followers of Islam that is not the case, Rosie.  The parents and siblings of these terrorists often "cover for them" and urge them on to more illegal acts rather than to encourage their adhering to the laws of the land and guidelines to rehabilitation.  Very sad.  

-Jeremiah


----------



## Hossfly

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn; _et al,_
> 
> Very nice posting.
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Samer Issawi, a former prisoner released as part of the prisoner exchange on October 18, 2011 that freed 476 other Palestinian prisoners on the same day, was arrested only eight months after his release, accused of violating his release by leaving the municipal boundaries of Jerusalem; he was arrested, and *is accused of being, near the village of Hizma*, inside the borders of Jerusalem municipality. He faces an additional fifteen years in prison if he is convicted in Israeli military courts (with their 99.74% conviction rate) of leaving Jerusalem while remaining within its borders. Learn more about his case.
> Samer launched his hunger strike on August 1, 2012. He has now been on hunger strike for 160 days, and *urgent action and international attention are needed to support his struggle!*"
> 
> Included in the day of action are a global hunger strike and protests in New York, Washington DC, Philadelphia, London, Padova and Cairo.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> What is the nature of this "urgent action?"
> 
> *(QUESTION)*
> 
> Are you sure that it was "Village of Hizma?"  Because Hizma is clearly way outside Jerusalem.  It is east of Route 437, north of Jerusalem.
> 
> Here is a Google Map of Jerusalem.  Pull it down slightly until you see the 437 Route rap around Hizma --- just to the right of center.
> Google Map of Jerusalem, Israel - Nations Online Project
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Urgent action is necessary becasue a person will ultimately die from lack of food on a hunger strike. And I know you look at this as self inflicted action, but if we look at history we see this type of action is not uncommon. I think about Ghandhi and how he went on hunger strikes to stop violence. Even Jesus, when he was tempted in the wilderness, did not eat or drink for 40 days. Sometimes, a person reaches a point where they have tried everything to respond to Injustices, like Occupations and unlawful detentions, and nothing has worked. And they come to feel, an act like this, a hunger strike to oppose the Injustice is all that is left for them. And I truly belive God is behind this and God is with the ones embracing these acts. Truly, this man, Samer Issawi, resolved to continue his hunger strike, is soon to meet one of two fates, he will be released by the Israeli Occupier or he will die. Either way, he wins, he is free. Either way, those living under Occupation win, too. So, frankly, this is a no lose form of nonviolent resistance for those living under Occupation and embracing these actions. Solidarity of the intl community hopefully will shame the Occupier into abiding by intl law and save a life, too.
> 
> Samer is a Palestinian living under Occupation, the Fourth Geneva Convention is filled with rules essentially giving to populations living under occupation basic human rights and the ability to go to and fro within the occupied territory, and there are other human rights treaties Israel is signatory to that give Palestinians basic human rights. He traveled between two Palestinian villages within the OPT is what I keep reading (and I do not know if this information in this report is correct or not, the specific city named, I find different accounts of what happened in his case, but read he was traveling between two Palestinian villages) And what I do know is that  what is defined as the OPT under intl law is East Jerusalem, the West Bank, and Gaza. He should not be punished for that, traveling within two villages within the OPT, and Israel's unlawful borders they have set through annexation of East Jerusalem and extending the borders of Jerusalem, should not operate to deny Samer from freedom in this case.
> 
> If Samer had committed a new crime that he was being charged with and given legal rights to a trial with respect to, we would have a different case here.
> 
> But what we have is no new crimes committed by Samer, and for that reason, I believe justice demands his release.
> 
> And, one more time, Samer will soon have his freedom, either Israel gives it to him or God does!
> 
> If he dies, that may very well be the force that will set off a Third Intifada in Palestine, another Arab Spring! We just saw demonstrations with hundreds of thousands gathered together in Gaza, it is not going to take too much more for the people to take their struggle to a higher level!
> 
> What should one desire to see happen here? I leave it in the hands of God! But I do all I can with nonviolent resistance methods I have available to me to try to get attn of those with the power to save this mans life, to intervene and try to save his life. And I pray, of course I keep praying, too!
> 
> Sherri
Click to expand...

Isn't it a shame that the good people in Iran who want an end to the crazy religious regime there are thrown in jail when they  protest.  Unlike Sammy, who can eat if he wants to, those young women protestors thrown in Iranian jails are raped and then killed the day after.  Of course, Frau Sherri, that "good Christian woman," doesn't give a thought to these young women who never committed a terrorist act in their young lives.  By the way, I wonder if Frau Sherri can spare a little time and find a husband for this woman among her Muslim friends.  We don't want to see this young woman starve herself to death because her brothers abused her.
Teen girl on hunger strike to demand marriage - Emirates 24/7


----------



## irosie91

Sherri----as a good hearted kind and caring person----you understand 
that since   samer was convicted of harboring  terrorist weapons---Israel 
is concerned that he will continue his criminal activities ----I am sure 
that Israel would agree to  release your hero in return for a small 
surety against further  violence against Israelis      A good gesture 
on your part and those noble like you ----would be to offer yourselves, 
at least  25 of you as a  SURETY-----in case of a terrorist action on the 
part of  samer or any other west banker -----that results in death or injury 
to an Israeli -----all 26 of you agree to execution       OK???


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn; _et al,_
> 
> Very nice posting.
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Samer Issawi, a former prisoner released as part of the prisoner exchange on October 18, 2011 that freed 476 other Palestinian prisoners on the same day, was arrested only eight months after his release, accused of violating his release by leaving the municipal boundaries of Jerusalem; he was arrested, and *is accused of being, near the village of Hizma*, inside the borders of Jerusalem municipality. He faces an additional fifteen years in prison if he is convicted in Israeli military courts (with their 99.74% conviction rate) of leaving Jerusalem while remaining within its borders. Learn more about his case.
> Samer launched his hunger strike on August 1, 2012. He has now been on hunger strike for 160 days, and *urgent action and international attention are needed to support his struggle!*"
> 
> Included in the day of action are a global hunger strike and protests in New York, Washington DC, Philadelphia, London, Padova and Cairo.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> What is the nature of this "urgent action?"
> 
> *(QUESTION)*
> 
> Are you sure that it was "Village of Hizma?"  Because Hizma is clearly way outside Jerusalem.  It is east of Route 437, north of Jerusalem.
> 
> Here is a Google Map of Jerusalem.  Pull it down slightly until you see the 437 Route rap around Hizma --- just to the right of center.
> Google Map of Jerusalem, Israel - Nations Online Project
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Urgent action is necessary becasue a person will ultimately die from lack of food on a hunger strike. And I know you look at this as self inflicted action, but if we look at history we see this type of action is not uncommon. I think about Ghandhi and how he went on hunger strikes to stop violence. Even Jesus, when he was tempted in the wilderness, did not eat or drink for 40 days. Sometimes, a person reaches a point where they have tried everything to respond to Injustices, like Occupations and unlawful detentions, and nothing has worked. And they come to feel, an act like this, a hunger strike to oppose the Injustice is all that is left for them. And I truly belive God is behind this and God is with the ones embracing these acts. Truly, this man, Samer Issawi, resolved to continue his hunger strike, is soon to meet one of two fates, he will be released by the Israeli Occupier or he will die. Either way, he wins, he is free. Either way, those living under Occupation win, too. So, frankly, this is a no lose form of nonviolent resistance for those living under Occupation and embracing these actions. Solidarity of the intl community hopefully will shame the Occupier into abiding by intl law and save a life, too.
> 
> Samer is a Palestinian living under Occupation, the Fourth Geneva Convention is filled with rules essentially giving to populations living under occupation basic human rights and the ability to go to and fro within the occupied territory, and there are other human rights treaties Israel is signatory to that give Palestinians basic human rights. He traveled between two Palestinian villages within the OPT is what I keep reading (and I do not know if this information in this report is correct or not, the specific city named, I find different accounts of what happened in his case, but read he was traveling between two Palestinian villages) And what I do know is that  what is defined as the OPT under intl law is East Jerusalem, the West Bank, and Gaza. He should not be punished for that, traveling within two villages within the OPT, and Israel's unlawful borders they have set through annexation of East Jerusalem and extending the borders of Jerusalem, should not operate to deny Samer from freedom in this case.
> 
> If Samer had committed a new crime that he was being charged with and given legal rights to a trial with respect to, we would have a different case here.
> 
> But what we have is no new crimes committed by Samer, and for that reason, I believe justice demands his release.
> 
> And, one more time, Samer will soon have his freedom, either Israel gives it to him or God does!
> 
> If he dies, that may very well be the force that will set off a Third Intifada in Palestine, another Arab Spring! We just saw demonstrations with hundreds of thousands gathered together in Gaza, it is not going to take too much more for the people to take their struggle to a higher level!
> 
> What should one desire to see happen here? I leave it in the hands of God! But I do all I can with nonviolent resistance methods I have available to me to try to get attn of those with the power to save this mans life, to intervene and try to save his life. And I pray, of course I keep praying, too!
> 
> Sherri
Click to expand...


More information about intl calls for action:

The action will be preceded by a Twitter Call to Action 12 hours before the global hunger strike begins  at 9 PM Palestine time, 7 PM London time, 2 PM Eastern Time and 11 AM Pacific Time on Sunday, January 7. Tweet for #SamerIssawi and join thousands of supporters to help that trend in order to draw attention to Issawis struggle!

Tweet now: My detention is unfair.My demands are nothing but just. Free #SamerIssawi -day of action 1/7, 160 days of #PalHunger: Samidoun: Palestinian Prisoner Solidarity Network » January 7: Global solidarity hunger strike to support Samer Issawi: Events and actions

Action details:

New York City
 Facebook Page:  https://www.facebook.com/events/309799149138323/
 Monday, January 7, 2013
 6:00 pm  8:00 pm
 Protest at Israeli Consulate, 800 2nd Avenue (at 42nd St) in New York City

Washington, DC
 Facebook Page: https://www.facebook.com/events/188059974673422/
 Monday, January 7, 2013
 6:00 pm  8:00 pm
 Rally at Dupont Circle, Washington, DC

Philadelphia, PA
 Facebook Page: https://www.facebook.com/events/267693583358677/
 Monday, January 7, 2013
 2:00  5:00 pm
 Call-in and write-in from 2-4pm at the Friends Center of the American Friends Service Committee, 1501 Cherry Street. Following this,  flyering in the Center City area.

London
 Facebook page: https://www.facebook.com/events/393097630780455/
 Monday, January 7, 2013
 12:00 pm  7:00 pm
 Public Fast and Hunger Strike, by the steps of St Martin in the Fields Church, Trafalgar Square, London

Paloma
 Facebook page: https://www.facebook.com/events/426928227378281/
 Monday, January 7, 2013
 5:00 pm
 Piazetta della Garzeria, Padova
 Rally for Samer Issawi and Palestinian prisoners on hunger strike

Cairo
 Facebook page: https://www.facebook.com/events/148496605299781/
 Monday, January 7, 2013
 6:00 pm
 Gather outside the League of Arab States building, Cairo


----------



## irosie91

In the name of  allah/isa    ----get samer released so he can resume 
    his terrorist activities in the name of allah/isa

                             jihadista sluts want to dance in the streets 
                                       again on the dead bodies of infants


----------



## irosie91

"Samer's brother Fadi Issawi was murdered in the 
Cave of the Patriarchs massacre in 1994 "


   It would be interesting to know why    Fadi   just 
   happened to be there-----did he live there?    did he 
   just happen to  go there frequently?      Afterall 
   Doctor Goldstein had information that   terrorists ---who had 
   been actively entertaining the jihadista sluts with mutilation 
   murders recently in Hebron ----were planning a replay 
   of their   1929    baby throat slitting fest.     Chances 
   are Fadi was there for  a reason that would delight some 
   jihadista whores -----in the name of  "isa"


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Some desire death, they live to seek death of others, that is the Zionist way, the path of the so called Jewish Zionists, as well as the so called Christian Zionists. And some desire life and saving lives and that is the path of Jesus and His true followers! Life and eternal life await them!


----------



## irosie91

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Some desire death, they live to seek death of others, that is the Zionist way, the path of the so called Jewish Zionists, as well as the so called Christian Zionists. And some desire life and saving lives and that is the path of Jesus and His true followers! Life and eternal life await them!



The overwhelming majority of persons ---in fact viturally all 
  --murdered in genocides, pogroms, lynchings    and massacres
 ----in the past 1700 years were murdered by  ISA RESPECTERS      

An interesting is that zionists have never ---in all of history----engaged 
in genocide    and never licked the shit off the ass of a person 
for  slitting the throat of a child which is the favored isa-respecting 
mode or advocated infant throat slitting ---even in the face of 
continuing infant throat slitting by isa respecters 
in dozens of countries and over centuries    
Isa respecters also rape in the millions     It is the 
ISA RESPECTING WAY.    There is no obscene mutilation 
which is beyond the scope of the ISA respecters ----an activity 
in which they engage in order to delight their sluts 

      it is the  WAY OF ISA RESPECTERS   ---genocide, lynching, 
       pogroms,  -------hundreds of millions dead and counting
       in a mere 1700 years,   by those who declare  themselves  
       "ISA RESPECTERS" ---ALL OVER THE PLANET   
       The worst are their sluts---who actually encourage 
       them to murder babies and strive to claim it "LEGAL"


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Some desire death, they live to seek death of others, that is the Zionist way, the path of the so called Jewish Zionists, as well as the so called Christian Zionists. And some desire life and saving lives and that is the path of Jesus and His true followers! Life and eternal life await them!



What describes all Zionists is Idolatry, they worship the present day Nation called Israel.

Just focus on the word Christian Zionist for a moment. The definitive word describing this individual is Zionist, the Christian portion of the word is an adjective describing the noun, Zionist. This person is not a real Christian at all.

True Christians do not kill or counsel killing of others or support killing, because killing is not in the teachings of Jesus in The Gospels, it simply is not a part of His teachings.

Jesus says love God with all of your heart and your soul and your mind and love your neighbor as yourself and He says I give you a new command, love one another as I have loved you. And He says, love your enemies. Killing is not an expression of love for our enemies.

Sherri


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Samer's brother Fadi Issawi was murdered in the Cave of the Patriarchs massacre in 1994 by the mass murderer and Jewish Terrorist Baruch Goldstein, an American-Israeli Kach settler in occupied Hebron. That is the man who Jeremiah calls his Hero.
> 
> See the Israeli Kach settlers celebrate the theft of Palestinian homes in occupied Jerusalem with adulation of the Hebron massacre , there is a video in the article showing the settlers celebrate Goldstein's acts of killing in Hebron.
> 
> 
> Sheikh Jarrah Jews praise Baruch Goldstein on Purim - Israel News, Ynetnews
> 
> 
> "VIDEO - A video obtained by Ynet depicts Jewish residents of east Jerusalem's Sheikh Jarrah neighborhood during their Purim celebrations singing songs of praise for Baruch Goldstein, a Jewish terrorist who murdered 29 Palestinians 16 years ago at the Cave of the Patriarchs.
> 
> The recent documented Purim festivities were reminiscent of scenes from Hebron. The residents adopted well-known childhood songs in order to praise the massacre at the Cave of the Patriarchs carried out by Goldstein.
> 
> Purim party at Sheikh Jarrah
> 
> The video was filmed this past Monday, and shows residents singing and dancing next to their Arab neighbors: "Dr. Goldstein, there is none other like you in the world. Dr. Goldstein, we all love you he aimed at terrorists' heads, squeezed the trigger hard, and shot bullets, and shot, and shot."



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q-l8XlSt04I]Baruch Goldstein Massacre in Hebron Mosque (Mosque of Abraham)-television news - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Hollie

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Some desire death, they live to seek death of others, that is the Zionist way, the path of the so called Jewish Zionists, as well as the so called Christian Zionists. And some desire life and saving lives and that is the path of Jesus and His true followers! Life and eternal life await them!



As phony and drenched in lies as usual, Sherri.



> You love life and we love death.



Hamas to Israelis: We "love death more than you love life" - Pillar of Defense #5 - PMW Bulletins

Such was the message from the islamist terrorists infesting Gaza. 





> One such message addressed Israeli soldiers:
> "From the Al-Qassam Brigades to the Zionist soldiers: The Al-Qassam Brigades love death more than you love life."
> 
> There is a profoundly sinister message that speaks to a death cult mentality in this express warning from Islam's Holy Warriors. It is about the love of and the striving for death committed in an act of horror in God's name, be it the ignominious murder of the kuffar or the glorious death of the islamist martyr. It is the expansion of God's domain (dar al-Islam) employing violent offensive jihad. And it can be described as the utter abandonment of respect and value of what those not gripped by the death cult hold to be most precious: the sanctity of life.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Hollie said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some desire death, they live to seek death of others, that is the Zionist way, the path of the so called Jewish Zionists, as well as the so called Christian Zionists. And some desire life and saving lives and that is the path of Jesus and His true followers! Life and eternal life await them!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As phony and drenched in lies as usual, Sherri.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You love life and we love death.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hamas to Israelis: We "love death more than you love life" - Pillar of Defense #5 - PMW Bulletins
> 
> Such was the message from the islamist terrorists infesting Gaza.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One such message addressed Israeli soldiers:
> "From the Al-Qassam Brigades to the Zionist soldiers: The Al-Qassam Brigades love death more than you love life."
> 
> There is a profoundly sinister message that speaks to a death cult mentality in this express warning from Islam's Holy Warriors. It is about the love of and the striving for death committed in an act of horror in God's name, be it the ignominious murder of the kuffar or the glorious death of the islamist martyr. It is the expansion of God's domain (dar al-Islam) employing violent offensive jihad. And it can be described as the utter abandonment of respect and value of what those not gripped by the death cult hold to be most precious: the sanctity of life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hollie,
> 
> Zionism was created, in the late 1800s,  and killing of the nonjew in the land of Palestine commenced, and we can all read about all the Jewish terrorist groups and all the killing they did in Palestine documented in books and Wikipedia articles that list massacres. Facts speak for themselves. And books have been written about the ethnic  cleansing of the land by Israel, as well. Facts speak for themselves.
> 
> And when we look at fatalities that are documented by Btselem and others today, we all see the truth that the side doing the most killing by far is the Zionists who occupy the land of Palestine, in violation of intl law killings and human rights abuses are never ending and documented daily.
> 
> Zionists like you, Holly, are the phony ones, celebrating Israel's child killings and  massacres and pretending you have even an ounce of morality and humanity inside of you, You have none whatsoever.
> 
> You speak of sanctity of life, you know nothing whatsoever about that, as you demonstrate in every post you put up here defending their crimes against humanity, crimes against humanity  of Israel and Zionists.
> 
> Look at your feeelings about Samer Issawi, do you love him?
> 
> No, you desire his death.
> 
> What does that say about Zionists?
> 
> What does that say about you, Hollie?
> 
> Sherri
Click to expand...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Samer's brother Fadi Issawi was murdered in the Cave of the Patriarchs massacre in 1994 by the mass murderer and Jewish Terrorist Baruch Goldstein, an American-Israeli Kach settler in occupied Hebron. That is the man who Jeremiah calls his Hero.
> 
> See the Israeli Kach settlers celebrate the theft of Palestinian homes in occupied Jerusalem with adulation of the Hebron massacre , there is a video in the article showing the settlers celebrate Goldstein's acts of killing in Hebron.
> 
> 
> Sheikh Jarrah Jews praise Baruch Goldstein on Purim - Israel News, Ynetnews
> 
> 
> "VIDEO - A video obtained by Ynet depicts Jewish residents of east Jerusalem's Sheikh Jarrah neighborhood during their Purim celebrations singing songs of praise for Baruch Goldstein, a Jewish terrorist who murdered 29 Palestinians 16 years ago at the Cave of the Patriarchs.
> 
> The recent documented Purim festivities were reminiscent of scenes from Hebron. The residents adopted well-known childhood songs in order to praise the massacre at the Cave of the Patriarchs carried out by Goldstein.
> 
> Purim party at Sheikh Jarrah
> 
> The video was filmed this past Monday, and shows residents singing and dancing next to their Arab neighbors: "Dr. Goldstein, there is none other like you in the world. Dr. Goldstein, we all love you he aimed at terrorists' heads, squeezed the trigger hard, and shot bullets, and shot, and shot."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q-l8XlSt04I]Baruch Goldstein Massacre in Hebron Mosque (Mosque of Abraham)-television news - YouTube[/ame]
Click to expand...


The Talmud teaches that nonJews are subhuman.


----------



## Hollie

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some desire death, they live to seek death of others, that is the Zionist way, the path of the so called Jewish Zionists, as well as the so called Christian Zionists. And some desire life and saving lives and that is the path of Jesus and His true followers! Life and eternal life await them!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As phony and drenched in lies as usual, Sherri.
> 
> 
> 
> Hamas to Israelis: We "love death more than you love life" - Pillar of Defense #5 - PMW Bulletins
> 
> Such was the message from the islamist terrorists infesting Gaza.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One such message addressed Israeli soldiers:
> "From the Al-Qassam Brigades to the Zionist soldiers: The Al-Qassam Brigades love death more than you love life."
> 
> There is a profoundly sinister message that speaks to a death cult mentality in this express warning from Islam's Holy Warriors. It is about the love of and the striving for death committed in an act of horror in God's name, be it the ignominious murder of the kuffar or the glorious death of the islamist martyr. It is the expansion of God's domain (dar al-Islam) employing violent offensive jihad. And it can be described as the utter abandonment of respect and value of what those not gripped by the death cult hold to be most precious: the sanctity of life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hollie,
> 
> Zionism was created, in the late 1800s,  and killing of the nonjew in the land of Palestine commenced, and we can all read about all the Jewish terrorist groups and all the killing they did in Palestine documented in books and Wikipedia articles that list massacres. Facts speak for themselves. And books have been written about the ethnic  cleansing of the land by Israel, as well. Facts speak for themselves.
> 
> And when we look at fatalities that are documented by Btselem and others today, we all see the truth that the side doing the most killing by far is the Zionists who occupy the land of Palestine, in violation of intl law killings and human rights abuses are never ending and documented daily.
> 
> Zionists like you, Holly, are the phony ones, celebrating Israel's child killings and  massacres and pretending you have even an ounce of morality and humanity inside of you, You have none whatsoever.
> 
> You speak of sanctity of life, you know nothing whatsoever about that, as you demonstrate in every post you put up here defending their crimes against humanity, crimes against humanity  of Israel and Zionists.
> 
> Look at your feeelings about Samer Issawi, do you love him?
> 
> No, you desire his death.
> 
> What does that say about Zionists?
> 
> What does that say about you, Hollie?
> 
> Sherri
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obviously critical, comparative analysis is always prudent, but some merely substitute their partisan preconceptions and prejudices and fool themselves into believing they are being critically analytical.
> 
> You obviously chose to avoid addressing my post and instead, launched into what yet another rant designed to espouse your visceral Joooo hating.
> 
> A group of clear thinkers can begin to turn the tide and take you off the mindless autopilot's course. I am willing to help you as much as I can.
Click to expand...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Hollie said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> As phony and drenched in lies as usual, Sherri.
> 
> 
> 
> Hamas to Israelis: We "love death more than you love life" - Pillar of Defense #5 - PMW Bulletins
> 
> Such was the message from the islamist terrorists infesting Gaza.
> 
> Hollie,
> 
> Zionism was created, in the late 1800s,  and killing of the nonjew in the land of Palestine commenced, and we can all read about all the Jewish terrorist groups and all the killing they did in Palestine documented in books and Wikipedia articles that list massacres. Facts speak for themselves. And books have been written about the ethnic  cleansing of the land by Israel, as well. Facts speak for themselves.
> 
> And when we look at fatalities that are documented by Btselem and others today, we all see the truth that the side doing the most killing by far is the Zionists who occupy the land of Palestine, in violation of intl law killings and human rights abuses are never ending and documented daily.
> 
> Zionists like you, Holly, are the phony ones, celebrating Israel's child killings and  massacres and pretending you have even an ounce of morality and humanity inside of you, You have none whatsoever.
> 
> You speak of sanctity of life, you know nothing whatsoever about that, as you demonstrate in every post you put up here defending their crimes against humanity, crimes against humanity  of Israel and Zionists.
> 
> Look at your feeelings about Samer Issawi, do you love him?
> 
> No, you desire his death.
> 
> What does that say about Zionists?
> 
> What does that say about you, Hollie?
> 
> Sherri
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously critical, comparative analysis is always prudent, but some merely substitute their partisan preconceptions and prejudices and fool themselves into believing they are being critically analytical.
> 
> You obviously chose to avoid addressing my post and instead, launched into what yet another rant designed to espouse your visceral Joooo hating.
> 
> A group of clear thinkers can begin to turn the tide and take you off the mindless autopilot's course. I am willing to help you as much as I can.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lol, Israel is showing the whole world what Judaism is all about, getting rid of the subhuman nonJew in the land
Click to expand...


----------



## Hollie

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously critical, comparative analysis is always prudent, but some merely substitute their partisan preconceptions and prejudices and fool themselves into believing they are being critically analytical.
> 
> You obviously chose to avoid addressing my post and instead, launched into what yet another rant designed to espouse your visceral Joooo hating.
> 
> A group of clear thinkers can begin to turn the tide and take you off the mindless autopilot's course. I am willing to help you as much as I can.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol, Israel is showing the whole world what Judaism is all about, getting rid of the subhuman nonJew in the land
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The potential damage inflicted upon your keyboard by that unseemly drooling aside, we're attempting to be positive here and your baseless smear regarding Judaism is laughable.
> 
> I urge all afflicted with the _ SherriMunnerlyn Syndrome_, for their own good, to slither out of their dark gutter in which they are want to wallow and befoul themselves. Rather, reflect the sunny, optimistic attitude of You love life  We love death.
Click to expand...


----------



## irosie91

Sherri waxes stupid-----she has now admitted that she 
is a  WIKKI genius     For any of you out there who are 
young  and still sometimes  students---NEVER CITE WIKKI 
as a source----it is idiotic

    a little lesson in reality.    Zionism is as old as Judaism--
it started with  ABRAHAM       but  islamicist maniacs 
are desperate to recreate a history in which jews are 
unrelated to --- the land which is  Palestine aka Judea/Israel.

To this purpose ---one can find in islamo nazi literature a 
silly  "truth"   "herzl invented zionism in 1897"     
Zionism has been a RELIGIOUS issue  for jews for 
thousands of years.    Religious jews lived there in 
scant numbers ---because of christian oppresson from
about  1700 years ago and islamic oppression from 
about 1300 years ago---and thruout the entire time 
considered ZION aka Israel, Judea, Jerusalem   etc 
a  FUTURE GOAL      also jews made pilgrimages 
and -dead -important people were sometimes dragged 
over there for burial on the MOUNT OF OLIVES ---
if possible -----if they could get thru whoever were 
the occupying oppressors of the time.

What Herzl did was encourage even secular 
jews to support  ZIONISM   so jews could have 
a place of refuge from oppression     ---it 
was in  1897  that he came up with this idea.

TEL AVIV   had been established long before 
by ZIONIST JEWS      in fact the city named 
RISHON L'TZION   was established in 1882 --
it means   EARLY COMERS TO ZION      
sherri never ceases to make an idiot of herself
PS  I think Herzl was something like six years old 
in 1882

sherri ----give up----your posts are getting 
increasingly stupid


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Hollie said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> lol, Israel is showing the whole world what Judaism is all about, getting rid of the subhuman nonJew in the land
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The potential damage inflicted upon your keyboard by that unseemly drooling aside, we're attempting to be positive here and your baseless smear regarding Judaism is laughable.
> 
> I urge all afflicted with the _ SherriMunnerlyn Syndrome_, for their own good, to slither out of their dark gutter in which they are want to wallow and befoul themselves. Rather, reflect the sunny, optimistic attitude of You love life  We love death.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hollie,
> 
> I do not think you watched that video, because I am addressing what is said in that video about Judaism and followers of Judaism, like Baruch Goldstein,  we are not speaking about SherriMunnerlyn syndrome, and you really should be more concerned about what the practices of this modern day nation callled Israel are doing to Judaism and the messages about Judaism these practices are sending to the world. All of that effects Jews all over the world.
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q-l8XlSt04I]Baruch Goldstein Massacre in Hebron Mosque (Mosque of Abraham)-television news - YouTube[/ame]
> 
> Sherri
Click to expand...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

An international fast is being called for Samer Issawi and I notice a lot of questions are being asked on the various Facebook pages about fasting. We have people of different religions participating in this and even people without religious beliefs.  FASTING is not at all common for Baptists where I live, so I establish my own rules and fasting to me is going without food. Some do not partake of of any fluids, even water. I was wondering what posters here see fasting as.


----------



## Samson

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> An international fast is being called for Samer Issawi and I notice a lot of questions are being asked on the various Facebook pages about fasting. We have people of different religions participating in this and even people without religious beliefs.  FASTING is not at all common for Baptists where I live, so I establish my own rules and fasting to me is going without food. Some do not partake of of any fluids, even water. I was wondering what posters here see fasting as.



Fasting = Using the Ignore Feature to skip over thinly veiled spam-posts devoted to obscure causes.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Samson said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> An international fast is being called for Samer Issawi and I notice a lot of questions are being asked on the various Facebook pages about fasting. We have people of different religions participating in this and even people without religious beliefs.  FASTING is not at all common for Baptists where I live, so I establish my own rules and fasting to me is going without food. Some do not partake of of any fluids, even water. I was wondering what posters here see fasting as.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fasting = Using the Ignore Feature to skip over thinly veiled spam-posts devoted to obscure causes.
Click to expand...


lol


----------



## Hollie

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> The potential damage inflicted upon your keyboard by that unseemly drooling aside, we're attempting to be positive here and your baseless smear regarding Judaism is laughable.
> 
> I urge all afflicted with the _ SherriMunnerlyn Syndrome_&#8482;, for their own good, to slither out of their dark gutter in which they are want to wallow and befoul themselves. Rather, reflect the sunny, optimistic attitude of &#8220;You love life &#8211; We love death.&#8221;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie,
> 
> I do not think you watched that video, because I am addressing what is said in that video about Judaism and followers of Judaism, like Baruch Goldstein,  we are not speaking about SherriMunnerlyn syndrome, and you really should be more concerned about what the practices of this modern day nation callled Israel are doing to Judaism and the messages about Judaism these practices are sending to the world. All of that effects Jews all over the world.
> 
> 
> Sherri
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have much greater concern for the politico-religiously insane who willing destroy their children by throwing them onto bonfires of hatred and teach them that death, in fulfillment of a spectacular mass murder is what one or more gods really want.
Click to expand...


----------



## syrenn

Is he dead yet? *looks at watch*


----------



## RoccoR

SherriMunnerlyn,  _et al,_

A true martyr gives their life in the service of their Deity - the Supreme Being; and not in the interest of humanity.  The true martyr sacrifices their life in the face of adversity rather than renounce religious principles; not to achieve some Earthly reward or demand.  A martyr does not forfeit or exchange their life in exchange for human comforts; but, to proclaim allegiance to the Lord & Master of the cult to which they subscribe.

While there have been many historic figures that have made the ultimate sacrifice for their country, their people, political ideologies, and comrades, they are heroic in stature, not martyrs.



SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Some desire death, they live to seek death of others, that is the Zionist way, the path of the so called Jewish Zionists, as well as the so called Christian Zionists. And some desire life and saving lives and that is the path of Jesus and His true followers! Life and eternal life await them!


*(QUESTION)*

Is it not more correct to say that, Samer Issawi, is attempting to trading his life, not to save others, not protect religious principles, but to escape prison - to satisfy his personal wants and needs? 

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## Connery

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> An international fast is being called for Samer Issawi and I notice a lot of questions are being asked on the various Facebook pages about fasting. We have people of different religions participating in this and even people without religious beliefs.  FASTING is not at all common for Baptists where I live, so I establish my own rules and fasting to me is going without food. Some do not partake of of any fluids, even water. I was wondering what posters here see fasting as.



There you go again sherri mucking thing up in order to forward your obtuse goals.  According to samer, My detention is unjust and illegal, just like the occupation is. My demands are legitimate and just. Thus *I will not withdraw from the battle for freedom, waiting for either victory and freedom* - or martyrdom." sent via his lawyer on Dec 24th. 

His hunger strike  is not about religion, yet you wish to make this into a religious battle. He is a thug and you are a fool.


----------



## irosie91

Anyone believe  samer wrote that stuff himself?   I doubt 
  he even read it.     Connery ---how about you and I go there
  with a nice bucket of fried chicken---you hold him down and 
  I shove it in his mouth--I never saw real fried chicken 
  over there      after awhile ---even an arab gets tired 
  of  chomous and camel burgers


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

RoccoR said:


> SherriMunnerlyn,  _et al,_
> 
> A true martyr gives their life in the service of their Deity - the Supreme Being; and not in the interest of humanity.  The true martyr sacrifices their life in the face of adversity rather than renounce religious principles; not to achieve some Earthly reward or demand.  A martyr does not forfeit or exchange their life in exchange for human comforts; but, to proclaim allegiance to the Lord & Master of the cult to which they subscribe.
> 
> While there have been many historic figures that have made the ultimate sacrifice for their country, their people, political ideologies, and comrades, they are heroic in stature, not martyrs.
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some desire death, they live to seek death of others, that is the Zionist way, the path of the so called Jewish Zionists, as well as the so called Christian Zionists. And some desire life and saving lives and that is the path of Jesus and His true followers! Life and eternal life await them!
> 
> 
> 
> *(QUESTION)*
> 
> Is it not more correct to say that, Samer Issawi, is attempting to trading his life, not to save others, not protect religious principles, but to escape prison - to satisfy his personal wants and needs?
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...


His detention is unlawful, as it violates international law. He protests it with this hunger strike and he will have his freedom,  one way or the other. He is a Martyr for the Palestinian struggle for Freedom from Occupation and freedom from unlawful administrative detention. And that is exactly how his people will view him. Sherri


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Richard Falk has some interesting and well written articles on his blog about the Palestinian political prisoners  hunger strikes,  wriiten in 2012 when Khader Adnan and Hana Shalabi were on their hunger strikes.


----------



## MHunterB

"A true martyr gives their life in the service of their Deity - the Supreme Being; and not in the interest of humanity. The true martyr sacrifices their life in the face of adversity rather than renounce religious principles; not to achieve some Earthly reward or demand. A martyr does not forfeit or exchange their life in exchange for human comforts; but, to proclaim allegiance to the Lord & Master of the cult to which they subscribe."

Rocco, I think you were exactly correct about the above.  I'd add that by claiming Samer to be a 'martyr', people are placing the cause of Palestinian nationalism in lieu of GOD - which of course is exactly idolatry.

There's no difference between that and what Zionists are routinely accused of on this site.


----------



## irosie91

The claim that    "samer is going for martyrdom"   is not philosophical ----it is   satire and 
         farce.      The piece of crap was convicted of a crime-----his friend comitted 
         a gross criminal act to get him out of jail -----he spit at the very charitable  
         conditions of his release and now is playing a game in order to both 
         get out of  just jailing and to become   an object of   jihadista  ass licking 
         for the rest of his life

                    The idea that he has become like an innocent  pharisee jew 
                    murdered by  Pontius Pilate  2000 years ago---is actually 
                    nauseating


----------



## Roudy

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Richard Falk has some interesting and well written articles on his blog about the Palestinian political prisoners  hunger strikes,  wriiten in 2012 when Khader Adnan and Hana Shalabi were on their hunger strikes.


Richard Falk?  He's another scumbag, Jew hating, Nazi piece of shit like you, Sherri. 

*HUMAN RIGHTS WATCH EXPELS ANTISEMETIC OFFICAL RICHARD FALK*
December 19,2012

We received the following email from UN Watch:

I want to share good news:*thanks to our advocacy, Human Rights Watch (HRW) has just expelled U.N. official Richard Falk &#8212; the notorious Hamas supporter, 9/11 conspiracist and antisemite &#8212; from one of its prestigious committees, where he helped played a key role in the organization&#8217;s global work.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Richard Falk has some interesting and well written articles on his blog about the Palestinian political prisoners  hunger strikes,  wriiten in 2012 when Khader Adnan and Hana Shalabi were on their hunger strikes.


\

There are quiet a few articles on his blog, here is one.

Reflections on the Great Palestinian Prison Hunger Strikes of 2012








"Ché Guevara was once asked what was at the root of his revolutionary commitment. His response, which we should all take some moments to reflect upon, it is about love. Reading the words of Khader Adnan (Open Letter to the People of the World) and Thaer Halahleh (Letter to my Daughter), or the comments of Hana Shalabis mother and sister, or Bilal Diabs father, led me to recall Guevaras illuminating comment. Only those with closed minds can read such words of devotion without feeling that the animating hunger of these Palestinians is for peace and justice, for love and dignity, and that their heroic strikes would have impossible without cherishing life and future freedom for the people of Palestine.

The nature of extreme self-sacrifice, provided it is autonomous and nonviolent, is an inherently spiritual undertaking even when its external appearance is political. For Christians, and others moved to tears by the life of Jesus, the Crucifixion exemplifies this encounter between the political and the spiritual. We can only marvel at the duplicitous double standards of the media. Without the Internet and Al Jazeera the West, especially the United States, would have rendered invisible these challenges to Israeli abuses of human rights and international humanitarian law. Only the settlement of the strike, and to some extent fear of Palestinian unrest should one of these hunger strikes die while in detention, was deemed somewhat newsworthy by the Western press."


Reflections on the Great Palestinian Prison Hunger Strikes of 2012 «

Sherri


----------



## irosie91

Sherri     I used to think that  Richard Falk  was intelligent but harbored an evil agenda  ----after reading 
the utter tripe ----which you copied and pasted of his site---------well----he is simply a moron---
his essay was such meaningless maudlin stupidity------that were he a first year college kid 
doing    english comp 101 when I was a freshman------he would have been handed to me for  REMEDIAL TUTORING


----------



## Hossfly

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Richard Falk has some interesting and well written articles on his blog about the Palestinian political prisoners  hunger strikes,  wriiten in 2012 when Khader Adnan and Hana Shalabi were on their hunger strikes.
> 
> 
> 
> \
> 
> There are quiet a few articles on his blog, here is one.
> 
> Reflections on the Great Palestinian Prison Hunger Strikes of 2012
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Ché Guevara was once asked what was at the root of his revolutionary commitment. His response, which we should all take some moments to reflect upon, it is about love. Reading the words of Khader Adnan (Open Letter to the People of the World) and Thaer Halahleh (Letter to my Daughter), or the comments of Hana Shalabis mother and sister, or Bilal Diabs father, led me to recall Guevaras illuminating comment. Only those with closed minds can read such words of devotion without feeling that the animating hunger of these Palestinians is for peace and justice, for love and dignity, and that their heroic strikes would have impossible without cherishing life and future freedom for the people of Palestine.
> 
> The nature of extreme self-sacrifice, provided it is autonomous and nonviolent, is an inherently spiritual undertaking even when its external appearance is political. For Christians, and others moved to tears by the life of Jesus, the Crucifixion exemplifies this encounter between the political and the spiritual. We can only marvel at the duplicitous double standards of the media. Without the Internet and Al Jazeera the West, especially the United States, would have rendered invisible these challenges to Israeli abuses of human rights and international humanitarian law. Only the settlement of the strike, and to some extent fear of Palestinian unrest should one of these hunger strikes die while in detention, was deemed somewhat newsworthy by the Western press."
> 
> 
> Reflections on the Great Palestinian Prison Hunger Strikes of 2012 «
> 
> Sherri
Click to expand...

Instead of thinking about Sammy who can eat if he wants to, let us reflect as decent human beings on what is happening to these people.
A New Dark Age Is Dawning

And Che was a lowlife murdering scum. If I had caught him he would have been fed to the hogs.


----------



## syrenn

time is a wasting! Is he dead yet?????


----------



## Roudy

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Richard Falk has some interesting and well written articles on his blog about the Palestinian political prisoners  hunger strikes,  wriiten in 2012 when Khader Adnan and Hana Shalabi were on their hunger strikes.


Of course a Jew hating lunatic like Sherri would love another lunatic like Richard *FUCK*:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Richard_A._Falk

*Ayatollah Khomeini in 1979*

In early 1979, when Falk was a professor of International Law at Princeton, he visited Iranian Revolution leader Ayatollah Ruhollah Khomeini at his home in exile in France.[74] In a February 1979 New York Times op-ed, after Khomeini had returned to Iran, *Falk wrote, "The depiction of him as fanatical, reactionary and the bearer of crude prejudices seems certainly and happily false."[38] Falk wrote that Khomeini's "entourage was uniformly composed of moderate, progressive individuals,"[75] and that "having created a new model of popular revolution based, for the most part, on nonviolent tactics, Iran may yet provide us with a desperately-needed model of humane governance for a third-world country."*[76] By the end of 1979 Khomeini had become Supreme Leader of Iran and began removing moderates from his circles, arresting and even killing political opponents, and supporting students who took over the U.S. embassy in Tehran, holding American hostages for 444 days. Falk was criticized for having supported Khomeini.[75][77] Falk later changed his opinion of Khomeini's regime, calling it "the most terroristic since Hitler."[75]

[edit]*9/11 and the Bush administration*
In 2004, Falk wrote the preface to David Ray Griffin's book The New Pearl Harbor: Disturbing Questions About the Bush Administration and 9/11 which maintains that the George W. Bush administration was complicit in the September 11 attacks.[78] In that preface he argued: "There have been questions raised here and there and allegations of official complicity made almost from the day of the attacks, especially in Europe, but no one until Griffin has had the patience, the fortitude, the courage, and the intelligence to put the pieces together in a single coherent account."[38] Falk also wrote a chapter for Griffin's 2006 book, 9/11 and American Empire: Intellectuals Speak Out.[79]
In November 2008, Falk wrote in The Journal, a student publication in Edinburgh, Scotland: &#8220;It is not paranoid under such circumstances to assume that the established elites of the American governmental structure have something to hide and much to explain... The persisting inability to resolve this fundamental controversy about 9/11 subtly taints the legitimacy of the American government. It can only be removed by a willingness, however belated, to reconstruct the truth of that day, and to reveal the story behind its prolonged suppression.&#8221;[80][81]

In 2004 Falk signed a statement released by the organization 9/11 Truth that calls for a new investigation into the September 11 attacks. Falk confirmed his support for the statement in 2009.[82] In 2008 Falk called for an official commission to further study these issues, including the role neoconservatives may have played in the attacks, saying "It is possibly true that especially the neoconservatives thought there was a situation in the country and in the world where something had to happen to wake up the American people. Whether they are innocent about the contention that they made that something happen or not, I don't think we can answer definitively at this point."[38]


----------



## Roudy

syrenn said:


> time is a wasting! Is he dead yet?????


Why are the Israelis being so cruel and not assisting Samer's appointment with the 72 virgins?


----------



## Hossfly

Roudy said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> time is a wasting! Is he dead yet?????
> 
> 
> 
> Why are the Israelis being so cruel and not assisting Samer's appointment with the 72 virgins?
Click to expand...

Virgins? And all this time I thought people were saying Virgils. Whatever.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

The Facebook International Hunger Fast in Solidarity with Samer Issiwa has commenced and is under way. It is already daylight in Palestine.


----------



## Meathead

Isn't this guy dead yet?


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Save Samer, he is dying: Samer Issawi and the plight of Palestinian hunger strikers
> 
> 'Save Samer, he is dying': Samer Issawi and the plight of Palestinian hunger strikers
> 
> After the children and all the abuses Israel perpetrates against them, it is the Palestinian political prisoners that stand out to me as showing us the real face of the human rights abuses that is the Israeli Occupation of Palestine!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We see all of what the Occupation is in all of its ugliness.
> 
> The only light is in the faces of the men and women and children and their families who endure/experience these awful unlawful detentions and their stories of remaining steadfast and always keeping hope alive. They endure such crimes against humanity that deprives them all of liberty and freedom and basic human rights that are supposed to be guaranteed to all human beings in our world by international treaties and laws!
> 
> Samer Issawi is dying, on hunger strike for 153 days now, here is a part of his story, a man in prison for 11 years (and all detentions of Palestinains are unlawful as they do not meet the requirenments of intl law as to detentions or trials) , released, and then redetained, held without bail and I think no official charges have been levelled against him, even now.
> 
> "On Nov 22nd I talked with Samer's father on the phone. Hearing his sad voice gave away how depressed he was. On Sunday, December 16th, though the situation is even harder as his son is at a critical condition, I had the chance to talk to him again, and I asked about his wife who had fainted after her son's re-arrest; she has hardly been able to speak or move since then. "Her condition is worsening each day. She was shocked and kept looking at her son's face when she attended the court hearing on Thursday, December 13th. She could not endure seeing her son losing more than half of his weight. Unconsciously, she screamed at the judge's face, "Your apartheid regime is illegal and we do not recognize it. Samer will be released either you want or not". I do not know how to describe this, but my wife is just a mother with a heart!" "Her physical and psychological condition is now more at risk than ever. She cannot endure seeing her own son dying. She spends most of her day at hospitals and every single moment, she repeats the same plea: "Can't anybody help my son to be free and to live!"
> 
> I cautiously asked Shireen: When have you seen your brother?" No one has met or spoken to him since his current arrest. I have seen him on Thursday (December 13th) when he appeared in court. He is turning into some bones covered with a human wrap. In other words, he is a skeleton sitting in a wheelchair, and he can't move or walk. My brother was put in the slaughterhouse of Ramla Prison Hospital during his first month of the strike. A month later he was put in a small cell as a punishment. He suffered the solitary confinement in a two-meter square room, meant to pressure him to end his strike, she answered with sorrow."
> 
> 
> &#x202b;
> 
> Sherri



I am finding additional videos of Samer's court appearance in December when he was beaten by Israeli Forces/soldiers. He has stated he was beaten in the hall, in the courtroom and in the elevator. 

It has now been confirmed the blows to his chest broke his rib cage.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cmGjFn5RVF8]&#x202b;[/ame]

I am reading that in the video above Samer is heard speaking in Arabic, complaining about pain in his chest from blows from the Occupier soldiers.

And here are two more videos capturing part of what happened.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=CkzPlpOOaYg]&#x202b;[/ame]


linda 18 12 2012 - YouTube

Sherri


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Meathead said:


> Isn't this guy dead yet?




And who will be spreading the good tidings when the Hater using the name Meathead here dies?

We certainly do need to celebrate one less Hater  breathing air and drinking water and using up all the valuable resources here on earth!


----------



## Meathead

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't this guy dead yet?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And who will be spreading the good tidings when the Hater named Meathead dies?
Click to expand...

Don't know and don't care, I just know it won be me. Anyway, I plan on outliving old Sami by a longshot.

I don't hate Jews or Arabs btw. I don't even hate self-righteous ditzes.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Tactics of Israeli  Occupation Forces are to unlawfully detain Palestinians and go after all their family members, even after they kill a Palestinian they do not stop targeting his surviving family members. The Palestinian exists for Israelis  to seek to destroy and kill them!

Israel, a nation that lives to kill Gentiles in the land of Palestine, that is their mission and the essence of who they are!

"According to Ahrar center for Prisoners Studies and Human Rights, Israeli occupation forces  arrested last night  Rashid (22)-year-old  the son of the martyr Zuhair who was martyred in the 31/05/2012 after one week of being released from Israeli jails. Um Rashid the wife martyr Zuhair and the mother of captive Rashid said to Ahrar center that the large forces raided the house of the martyr and confiscated computers from inside the house as well as a large sum of money estimated 10 thousand Jordanian dinars in addition to 20 thousand NIS.

The mother was crying saying we are still crying for the departure of Rashid&#8217;s father, who was arrested by the occupation, who was suffering many diseases and the army returned him to us a dead body and today they returned in a brutal way and arrested my eldest sons Rashid who is married with one daughter. Fuad Alkhuffash the center&#8217;s director said that the arrest of the son of the martyr Zuhair Lubbadeh is describing the action of targeting Palestinian family by killing the father and return back to arrest his son."

Occupation forces arrest a Martyr&#8217;s Son | Ahrar Center for Prisoners Studies and Human Rights


Sherri


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

syrenn said:


> time is a wasting! Is he dead yet?????



Are you dead yet?


----------



## irosie91

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> time is a wasting! Is he dead yet?????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you dead yet?
Click to expand...



sherri-----no one is killing piece of shit terrorist pig samer----he is on 
     a childish   "HUNGER STRIKE"   because he resents the fact that 
     he was convicted of a crime and jailed   and  HOPES to become 
     a hero among the   ass lickers of the throat slitters set.   what 
     else has he got to do?

     Hunger strikes are not at all uncommon in jails.  It is a ploy 
     used by all sorts of criminals  

     Why are you so imprecise in your writing?     Samer is not being 
     "murdered"     He is playing a game

      btw---you got  BEFORE AND AFTERS  on those rib xrays you claim 
      you have?      Lots of ribs break -----OLD fractures    are common


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn




----------



## SherriMunnerlyn




----------



## SherriMunnerlyn




----------



## SherriMunnerlyn




----------



## SherriMunnerlyn




----------



## SherriMunnerlyn




----------



## SherriMunnerlyn




----------



## SherriMunnerlyn




----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oCKWDarNdGw]Jewish Man Exposes Israel&#39;s Lies - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn




----------



## SherriMunnerlyn




----------



## irosie91

right     no one should be surprised that a citizen of a country 
with a grossly anti semitic  government would support an 
islamic terrorist       Maylaysia is an important example of 
isalmo nazism in a country in which most of the people 
never encontered a jew.     I stumbled into the same 
phenomenon when I encountered  Pakistanis and 
Indian muslims -----fresh from pakistan and India  
(that is NORTH INDIA ---where there are no jews) 
who were educated so well informed in what jews 
are and do ---and the religion itself that they INFORMED 
me.     Of course---they always assumed me to be christian---
but even after I corrected that error I got "INFORMED"

The striking issue was that the hindus in the same groups---
did not have that  "knowelege" ---nor did the Sikhs


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn




----------



## SherriMunnerlyn




----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

The famoues Palestinian hunger striker, Sheikh Kkader Adnan, Adnan started the battle of empty stomachs inside the Israeli prisons and  the freed Palestinian prisoner, Woroud Al-Qasim, who spent 6 years inside the prisons during a solidarity activity with Samer Al-Issawi and the Palestinian prisoners in the Arab American University in Jenin today


----------



## irosie91

LOL     I attended college some time ago ---
and quickly came to the conclusion that 
no matter what the cause and how 
idiotic-----all that is needed is a few hand 
wrritten notices pinned up here and there--
and a  CROWD will show up   

I developed an idea     a standard 
sign   >>>   A LARGE FINGER 
POINTING in the general direction 
of some sort of park or space accompanied 
by the word   PROTEST

as to  PETITIONS----just situate 
yourself near something like a 
pizza joint-----in a few hours---you 
will have hundreds of signatures---people 
sign them without even reading them


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn




----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Palestinian prisoner Sharawna, he resumed his hunger strike 1/1/2013, he had been promised he would be released by the end of last year and Israel reneged on her agreement to release him. He was also one of the prisoner's released in the Shalit prisoner exchange deal and has been redetained with no new charges lodged against him.

He has been on a hunger strike for more than 6 months.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

In this Photo are the liberated detainee, Bushra Altaweel, the liberated detainee Shireen Issawi (sister of detainee Samir Issawi), the mother of martyr Yahya Ayyash , and his son Baraa. 



Says Baraa: "Today, in the symposium of the anniversary of my father, I met the sister of detainee Samir Issawi, who is on hunger strike, and I am annoyed of the ignorance of his situation. But the attendance of lawyer Shireen was chance to direct our attention to the Samir's situation, who is dying for the sake of our dignity, but unfortunately she did not have the opportunity and this is the reality of our way to liberate our land, always dark filled with loneliness. However; we, the sons of martyrs , will never forget those alive martyrs."


https://it-it.facebook.com/activists.palestine?ref=stream


----------



## irosie91

LONG LONG ago----I has an aunt who was part owner of 
a little jewelry store-----thus a target of  criminals---
she had a police hat----and a stick---hanging near the 
entry to the "back" room.   A  US  police officer who 
supports  a person in prison on a hunger strike 
demanding to GET OUT       ---should 
be divested of his job-----I notice that the person did not 
identify himself------what a joke you are sherri

You can certainly vindicate yourself by posting up his 
badge number


----------



## irosie91

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Palestinian prisoner Sharawna, he resumed his hunger strike 1/1/2013, he had been promised he would be released by the end of last year and Israel reneged on her agreement to release him. He was also one of the prisoner's released in the Shalit prisoner exchange deal and has been redetained with no new charges lodged against him.
> 
> He has been on a hunger strike for more than 6 months.




Can you tell us the nature of the crime for which he was jailed    sherri?  
 its always good to know what sort of asses you lick 

 you have already indicated that you support hostage taking in order 
 to extort release of criminals    

 and hunger strikes to  GET OUT OF JAIL FREE


----------



## Roudy

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> In this Photo are the liberated detainee, Bushra Altaweel, the liberated detainee Shireen Issawi (sister of detainee Samir Issawi), the mother of martyr Yahya Ayyash , and his son Baraa.
> 
> 
> 
> Says Baraa: "Today, in the symposium of the anniversary of my father, I met the sister of detainee Samir Issawi, who is on hunger strike, and I am annoyed of the ignorance of his situation. But the attendance of lawyer Shireen was chance to direct our attention to the Samir's situation, who is dying for the sake of our dignity, but unfortunately she did not have the opportunity and this is the reality of our way to liberate our land, always dark filled with loneliness. However; we, the sons of martyrs , will never forget those alive martyrs."
> 
> 
> https://it-it.facebook.com/activists.palestine?ref=stream


What happened?  Is there a shortage of suicide belts?  How dare the Israelis deprive them of this Muslim right to blow oneself up! Tis an outrage, an outrage I tell ya!


----------



## Roudy

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Palestinian prisoner Sharawna, he resumed his hunger strike 1/1/2013, he had been promised he would be released by the end of last year and Israel reneged on her agreement to release him. He was also one of the prisoner's released in the Shalit prisoner exchange deal and has been redetained with no new charges lodged against him.
> 
> He has been on a hunger strike for more than 6 months.


This must be a joke, a Palestinian hunger striker named "Shawarma", what next...a Palestinian female hunger striker named "Felafel" and her cousin "Humus"?  Wait till Mr. Shish Kabab hears about this, he will be pissed off!


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Video shows the truth about the situation of the Palestinian political prisoners inside the Occupier prisons, and Israel tried to hide this video for 3 years.

An Israeli soldier speaking on min 0.27 says: "Listen guys, nobody moves. Anyone moves an inch we will shoot him".


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn




----------



## SherriMunnerlyn




----------



## irosie91

it gets more and more idiotic


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DMQ_Gc-gDsY]An interview with Malaka Mohammed - Samer Issawi (Palestinian Hunger Striker) - YouTube[/ame]

Interview With Malaka Mohammed - Samer Issawi (Palestinian Hunger Striker)


----------



## irosie91

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> &#x202b;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Video shows the truth about the situation of the Palestinian political prisoners inside the Occupier prisons, and Israel tried to hide this video for 3 years.
> 
> An Israeli soldier speaking on min 0.27 says: "Listen guys, nobody moves. Anyone moves an inch we will shoot him".





what was that video supposed to depict?   it looked like a prison riot to me.   
In my town ----jailed  islamo nazi pig terrorists are a problem----one of your 
noble boys   decided it would be a good idea to try to kill  a "gentile" guard 
 by shoving a shank into his eye------he did manage to get the eye and 
cause brain damage to the "gentile"   for the glory of  "allah/isa"'
What do you and yours have against  "gentiles"


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Palestinian Political Prisoner & Hunger Striker Ja'afar Azzidine


There are at least 5 Palestinian political prisoners presently engaged in hunger strikes, hungering for justice, as they embrace nonviolent resistance action to protest unlawful administrative detentions by their Isreali Occupiers.

Sherri


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Palestinian Political Prisoner & Hunger Striker Tareq Qa'adan


----------



## Uncensored2008

reabhloideach said:


> i suppose you and i / steve biko was arrested and gaoled for terrorism offenses/ could go on endlessly about the particulars / the americans who fought the war for american independence hardly fought a conventional war and many were not in the army and many did attack civilian targets /



Really? Can you offer cited documentation of American patriots in the revolutionary war attacking civilian targets?

I mean, I understand that your goal is to excuse and promote Muslim terrorists, but your bullshit is a bit illogical, since such attacks by the early Americans would necessarily be against their own friends and families. It wasn't like they could cross into Israel (Britain) and murder children on school buses, the way the Muzzie Beasts do. No, American "terrorists" would have to attack their own.

But, of course they didn't, you're just making this up to excuse the crimes against humanity perpetrated by the evil that is Islam.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

A Protest and protesters hold a banner depicting photos of the 5 Palestinian political prisoners who are presently on hunger strikes protesting their unlawful administrative detentions.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Palestinian Political Prisoner & Hunger Striker Tareq Qa'adan



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nk7JYxxU8gs]&#x202b;[/ame]


The Palestinian prisoner who is on hunger strike since 42 days, Tareq Qeadan, tallking about administrative detention which he strikes against!


----------



## irosie91

Uncensored2008 said:


> reabhloideach said:
> 
> 
> 
> i suppose you and i / steve biko was arrested and gaoled for terrorism offenses/ could go on endlessly about the particulars / the americans who fought the war for american independence hardly fought a conventional war and many were not in the army and many did attack civilian targets /
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really? Can you offer cited documentation of American patriots in the revolutionary war attacking civilian targets?
> 
> I mean, I understand that your goal is to excuse and promote Muslim terrorists, but your bullshit is a bit illogical, since such attacks by the early Americans would necessarily be against their own friends and families. It wasn't like they could cross into Israel (Britain) and murder children on school buses, the way the Muzzie Beasts do. No, American "terrorists" would have to attack their own.
> 
> But, of course they didn't, you're just making this up to excuse the crimes against humanity perpetrated by the evil that is Islam.
Click to expand...




There was some really weird  goings on between  "LOYALISTS"  
and "PATRIOTS"   during the  revolutionary  war-----but ---that 
baby throat slitting stuff seems to be a custom of the  
ISA RESPECTERS  over the past  1400 years ----and like  FGM --
simply tends to  "HAPPEN"    wherever they happen  ----


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

"Yahya Bennett    Solidarity from Glasgow, Scotland with the brave and steadfast Samer Issawi fighting with only his determination and empty stomach against the Zionists from inside their dungeons. By facing death he is teaching us life and teaching the oppressor what they never seem to learn: There is nothing in the vast and deadly arsenal of the Israeli Apartheid entity that can break a Palestinian who refuses to be broken."








http://www.facebook.com/events/2492...3588349&set=oa.361051650659361&type=1&theater


----------



## Hossfly

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Save Samer, he is dying: Samer Issawi and the plight of Palestinian hunger strikers
> 
> 'Save Samer, he is dying': Samer Issawi and the plight of Palestinian hunger strikers
> 
> After the children and all the abuses Israel perpetrates against them, it is the Palestinian political prisoners that stand out to me as showing us the real face of the human rights abuses that is the Israeli Occupation of Palestine!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We see all of what the Occupation is in all of its ugliness.
> 
> The only light is in the faces of the men and women and children and their families who endure/experience these awful unlawful detentions and their stories of remaining steadfast and always keeping hope alive. They endure such crimes against humanity that deprives them all of liberty and freedom and basic human rights that are supposed to be guaranteed to all human beings in our world by international treaties and laws!
> 
> Samer Issawi is dying, on hunger strike for 153 days now, here is a part of his story, a man in prison for 11 years (and all detentions of Palestinains are unlawful as they do not meet the requirenments of intl law as to detentions or trials) , released, and then redetained, held without bail and I think no official charges have been levelled against him, even now.
> 
> "On Nov 22nd I talked with Samer's father on the phone. Hearing his sad voice gave away how depressed he was. On Sunday, December 16th, though the situation is even harder as his son is at a critical condition, I had the chance to talk to him again, and I asked about his wife who had fainted after her son's re-arrest; she has hardly been able to speak or move since then. "Her condition is worsening each day. She was shocked and kept looking at her son's face when she attended the court hearing on Thursday, December 13th. She could not endure seeing her son losing more than half of his weight. Unconsciously, she screamed at the judge's face, "Your apartheid regime is illegal and we do not recognize it. Samer will be released either you want or not". I do not know how to describe this, but my wife is just a mother with a heart!" "Her physical and psychological condition is now more at risk than ever. She cannot endure seeing her own son dying. She spends most of her day at hospitals and every single moment, she repeats the same plea: "Can't anybody help my son to be free and to live!"
> 
> I cautiously asked Shireen: When have you seen your brother?" No one has met or spoken to him since his current arrest. I have seen him on Thursday (December 13th) when he appeared in court. He is turning into some bones covered with a human wrap. In other words, he is a skeleton sitting in a wheelchair, and he can't move or walk. My brother was put in the slaughterhouse of Ramla Prison Hospital during his first month of the strike. A month later he was put in a small cell as a punishment. He suffered the solitary confinement in a two-meter square room, meant to pressure him to end his strike, she answered with sorrow."
> 
> 
> &#x202b;
> 
> Sherri
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am finding additional videos of Samer's court appearance in December when he was beaten by Israeli Forces/soldiers. He has stated he was beaten in the hall, in the courtroom and in the elevator.
> 
> It has now been confirmed the blows to his chest broke his rib cage.
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cmGjFn5RVF8]&#x202b;[/ame]
> 
> I am reading that in the video above Samer is heard speaking in Arabic, complaining about pain in his chest from blows from the Occupier soldiers.
> 
> And here are two more videos capturing part of what happened.
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=CkzPlpOOaYg]&#x202b;[/ame]
> 
> 
> linda 18 12 2012 - YouTube
> 
> Sherri
Click to expand...

He didn't complain about the scrotum stomping though. He enjoys that kind of stuff.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn




----------



## SherriMunnerlyn




----------



## irosie91

Sherri----do you have anything that does not include crazed female voices 
screaming in arabic and actually reveals the  "brutality" ????


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Salma and Ayah In solidarity with Samer Issawi.. also, their grandfather is life sentenced


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Salma and Ayah In solidarity with Samer Issawi.. also, their grandfather is life sentenced


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn




----------



## SherriMunnerlyn




----------



## irosie91

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Salma and Ayah In solidarity with Samer Issawi.. also, their grandfather is life sentenced
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> really?      of what was the grandfather convicted?
> 
> anybody out there know what  SAMER ISSAWI's father  (or father-in-law)
> was convicted that got him a life sentence?
> 
> I usually have no luck getting this kind of information from sherri --
> she is very impeccable in reference to CONFIDENTIALITY
Click to expand...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Renewing the detention of a prisoner hours before his release date 

The Occupier of Palestine renewed the administrative detention of the prisoner Mohammed Ahmad Ammar (age 56), who is from the West Bank occupied city of Ramallah, hours before the planned release date of Thursday, January 3, 2013.

The family, including his 14 year old daugher, Rawan, had just finished preparing to receive the father and told everyone, they made desserts, they decorated the House, and then the came renewal of administrative detention, for another four months, causing a setback to the family after they were happy and about to meet their father, now instead they have to wait again.

Fouad Al khuffash states that the Occupier authorities deliberately extend the administrative detention of Palestinian prisoners hours before release dates like this to kill the prisoner and their morale and all of it is a deliberate and calculated method of psychological torture by prison authorities against Palestinian prisoners.

Mohammed Ammar was arrested on 6/3/2011 and has one after another administrative detentions lodged against him, never charged with a crime or given an opportunity to defend himself against any criminal charges.

It is these administrative detention practices Israel widely embraces that intl legal authorities, like Richard Falk and amnesty and Addameer, keep stating violate international law, The Fourth Geneva Convention and other intl treaties Israel is bound by under intl agreements.

The captive Mohammed Ammar, arrested on 6/3/2011, on administrative detention since his arrest, is ill with diabetes, and currently resides in Nafha desert prison .


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> &#x202b;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Video shows the truth about the situation of the Palestinian political prisoners inside the Occupier prisons, and Israel tried to hide this video for 3 years.
> 
> An Israeli soldier speaking on min 0.27 says: "Listen guys, nobody moves. Anyone moves an inch we will shoot him".



Video shows a sick training exercise conducted on Palestinian prisoners, in which masked soldiers went in at night to test out experimental "crowd control" guns that shoot balls or pellets. They went into a quiet, sleeping and calm prison and intentionally started a riot in order to train, and as they carried out their experiment on Palestinian prisoners, one prisoner died and many were wounded.

Gilad Atzmon - Writings - Israeli Police Terrorize Palestinian Prisoners (must*watch)


----------



## irosie91

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Renewing the detention of a prisoner hours before his release date
> 
> The Occupier of Palestine renewed the administrative detention of the prisoner Mohammed Ahmad Ammar (age 56), who is from the West Bank occupied city of Ramallah, hours before the planned release date of Thursday, January 3, 2013.
> 
> The family, including his 14 year old daugher, Rawan, had just finished preparing to receive the father and told everyone, they made desserts, they decorated the House, and then the came renewal of administrative detention, for another four months, causing a setback to the family after they were happy and about to meet their father, now instead they have to wait again.
> 
> Fouad Al khuffash states that the Occupier authorities deliberately extend the administrative detention of Palestinian prisoners hours before release dates like this to kill the prisoner and their morale and all of it is a deliberate and calculated method of
> psychological torture by prison authorities against Palestinian prisoners.
> 
> Mohammed Ammar was arrested on 6/3/2011 and has one after another administrative detentions lodged against him, never charged with a crime or given an opportunity to
> defend himself against any criminal charges.
> 
> It is these administrative detention practices Israel widely embraces that intl legal authorities, like Richard Falk and amnesty and Addameer, keep stating violate international law, The Fourth Geneva Convention and other intl treaties Israel is bound by under intl agreements.
> 
> The captive Mohammed Ammar, arrested on 6/3/2011, on administrative detention since his arrest, is ill with diabetes, and currently resides in Nafha desert prison .





   the man in the picure---if he is middle aged and diabetic
   is a good candidate for a hunger strike---might improve 
   the status of his diabetes.   Diabetes is very prevalent 
   in  the  POPULATION IN QUESTION     Those very  
   overly sugared  "desserts" you mentioned ---I HOPE
   THEY WERE NOT FOR HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!

   That man can do without the  baklava  and mammoul


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

AYMAN SHARAWNA is  the LONGEST serving PALESTINIAN hunger striker ever. He was on a hunger strike for over 180 DAYS! And it is not over for him, either.

Towards the end of December he suspended his hunger strike for a week, after being promised a release by the end of the year.  Then, Israel reneged on her agreement, and Ayman started back on his hunger strike on 1/1/2013.

Now, I read Israel promised to give him a court hearing on 1/22/2013 and Ayman has suspended his hunger strike again.

His health condition remains critical, and its unknown whether he will receive justice and be released on 1/22/2013. When he suspended his hunger strike in late December for one week, all he ingested was 25 tablets and water. So, his situation must be watched closely. Israel has shown herself over and over as a Regime with no morality or conscience or a nation anyone can place trust in any of her promises. 

PHOTO:
http://www.addameer.org/userfiles/Ayman_Sharawnah2[20121127143119].jpg







Sharawne resumes hunger strike

Ø¬ÙØ¹ÙØ© ÙØ§Ø¯Ù Ø§ÙØ£Ø³ÙØ± Ø§ÙÙÙØ³Ø·ÙÙÙ

ADDAMEER INFO SITE ON AYMAN SHARAWNA:

Prisoner Support and Human Rights Association - ADDAMEER - AYMAN SHARAWNA


----------



## Hossfly

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Salma and Ayah In solidarity with Samer Issawi.. also, their grandfather is life sentenced


And Frau Sherri, the "good Christian woman," is not concerned at all with the Christians who are suffering in the Iranian prisons.   Why should she be since the Jews are not involved?  Does anyone think that Frau Sherri was blabbering all over the Internet about this Christian man in which the articles states 
In 2004, the Christian from India was held in a Saudi jail, in chains, tortured for seven months and seven days for alleged proselytising. 

INDIA - SAUDI ARABIA Indian Christian calls on Saudi Arabia to recognise migrants' religious rights - Asia News


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Palestinian Political Prisoner & Hunger Striker Yousef YASSIN


----------



## irosie91

have some compassion for sherri   Hoss---she is so lacking 
in information about these cases that all she has is  
"they don't eat"       Someone on a prolonged fast is 
now  "critical"     What does that mean in sherri-talk? 
I know what it means in hospitals     A person fasting to 
death the way she 'seems' to describe them would 
be either unconcious  or so lethargic that he could 
not resist   insertion of an NG tube of a feeding tube 
into the fundus of the stomach ---she has them writing 
letters to their fans     

she provides no information regarding their criminal 
history-----even if not ON TRIAL for a specific crime---
my sense is that most of these guys have a 'past'

as to the hunger----does that include not drinking 
water?        if so ----they should be dead


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn




----------



## MHunterB

It's just soooooo very cutesy-woodle to show even babies 'in solidarity' with this 'hunger-strike' blackmail game.......  What's next, the family pets?


----------



## irosie91

Hossfly said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Salma and Ayah In solidarity with Samer Issawi.. also, their grandfather is life sentenced
> 
> 
> 
> And Frau Sherri, the "good Christian woman," is not concerned at all with the Christians who are suffering in the Iranian prisons.   Why should she be since the Jews are not involved?  Does anyone think that Frau Sherri was blabbering all over the Internet about this Christian man in which the articles states
> In 2004, the Christian from India was held in a Saudi jail, in chains, tortured for seven months and seven days for alleged proselytising.
> 
> INDIA - SAUDI ARABIA Indian Christian calls on Saudi Arabia to recognise migrants' religious rights - Asia News
Click to expand...



 Hoss    my husband was born in a shariah shit hole---the case brought against 
   the Indian Christian was   TYPICAL      utterly idiotic as it was     Hubby 
   was rescued in infancy----but the family legacy makes him so nervous about 
   islam that he would not so much as touch a copy of the koran and crosses 
   the street to avoid walking near a mosque      I was intrigued that they got 
   christian  on a charge of selling alcohol      In islamic countries ---classically---
   muslims   "ALLOW"  dhimmis to make wine----for their own consumption.
   ----you guessed it----more of that wine goes down the gullet 
   of the local Imam than into either christian or jewish mouths.   But --the 
   charge of selling alcohol is always in their hands too. ----which they 
   use on any whim.    HOWEVER ---this christian was MAKING WINE 
   in saudi arabia ?      does that make sense?   ---and they got him on
   owning bibles  and  christian stuff on his  computer     YUP   
   ----be not amazed       In hubby's place of birth----jews whispered 
   the prayers in the synagogues----and homes----'godforbid"   a muslim
   might hear----THAT IS A CRIME FOR THE JEW       
   It is a crime for christians in saudi arabia too----I got it from a US army 
   girl who was stationed there ---way back during the Gulf War    The 
   kids were not allowed to sing christmas carols on their own barracks

but lets get back to those poor innocent idiots starving 
themselves to death----just for the opportunity to blame 
the JOOOS       consider the situation----they have no 
choice-----they are in no position to make the  
"he sold me alcohol"   charge ---they have to come up with 
  SOMETHING


----------



## MHunterB

Unless a person's on IV support, there's no freakin' way they are still alive after 180 days of going totally without food - even if they have water.  

Somebody's either not reporting things accurately, or flat-out lying.  I suspect the latter, and I further suspect there will be noises about faked-up 'miracles' of 'GOD sustaining the virtuous martyrs' or some such BS .......


----------



## irosie91

MHunterB said:


> Unless a person's on IV support, there's no freakin' way they are still alive after 180 days of going totally without food - even if they have water.
> 
> Somebody's either not reporting things accurately, or flat-out lying.  I suspect the latter, and I further suspect there will be noises about faked-up 'miracles' of 'GOD sustaining the virtuous martyrs' or some such BS .......




   are you accusing sherri of lying?      or just of being very stupid?
   she does not state the nature of the  "FAST"-----lets be reasonable' 
       it used to be the catholic   FAST   on friday meant ---fish sticks 
       instead of burgers for lunch at school

  there are ways of surviving long "fasts"   with ---ingestion of water 
  laced with sugar and ----some vitamin and mineral supplements 
  which means these jerks are getting very impressive medical 
  care in those inhumane Israeli jails 

  The complaint of   "MY KIDNEYS HURT"   that showed 
  up in one of the schmuck's letter was a really lively joke---
  I would like someone to explain to me just what seems like  
  "KIDNEY PAIN"     to a  "palestinian"     or what he imagines 
   is causing his  "KIDNEY PAIN"

   Fasting is probably going to be fad way to attain 
   FAME    in pali-dom.     since donating a child's ass 
   for bomb use is on the way out


----------



## Hossfly

MHunterB said:


> Unless a person's on IV support, there's no freakin' way they are still alive after 180 days of going totally without food - even if they have water.
> 
> Somebody's either not reporting things accurately, or flat-out lying.  I suspect the latter, and I further suspect there will be noises about faked-up 'miracles' of 'GOD sustaining the virtuous martyrs' or some such BS .......


Could it be that Peter Popoff is ministering to these hunger strikers?


----------



## irosie91

MHunterB said:


> It's just soooooo very cutesy-woodle to show even babies 'in solidarity' with this 'hunger-strike' blackmail game.......  What's next, the family pets?




  to whom  do you refer   Marge? 

                    MISS MAUDLIN----ERLYN


----------



## Lipush

Hunger strikers, doncha love 'em? They won't give them free TV and fille minon every day, so they go hunger strikers. Ha.


----------



## irosie91

Lipush said:


> Hunger strikers, doncha love 'em? They won't give them free TV and fille minon every day, so they go hunger strikers. Ha.




I can remember myself---refusing to eat when I felt agrieved  at age four----but I was 
trying to remember when my son first did it       I seem to recall way back in the high-
chair days----he would suddenly decide he was annoyed and clamp his lips shut while 
I was trying to spoon some stuff into him-----it was not that he rejected the food itself--
it was definite MANIPULATION  ----like a statement of autonomy.  -----something that 
happened around age 2  1/2   ---started earlier ---but then peaked at about 2  1/2  
    which is why that age is known as  THE TERRIBLE TWOS    -----Now I understand 
    sherri's  problem   ------DON'T WORRY SHERRI----they out grow it----they even 
                                                     stop wetting the bed,,,,,,, eventually


----------



## sealadaigh

MHunterB said:


> Please substantiate the claim that 'the other Jews' or Israelis commonly refer to Beta Israel by that name.  The few thousand I know, although a small sample, do not do so and I've never seen it in print in any article I've read.
> 
> I did notice that the writer for the BBC article mentioned that they prefer to be called 'Beta Israel' - right before using the other offensive term at least twice in the rest of the article.  So much for the 'sensitivity' of the BBC!



read and weep, babe...

Protest Demand Falash Mura Aliya - Inside Israel - News - Israel National News
Falash Mura Must Wait Another Year
Rabbis: Falash Mura must convert - Israel Jewish Scene, Ynetnews

and there are plenty more if you want...hell, even the jewish virtual library at one time referred to them as that. maybe, if you haven't heard that term used, you are attending a roman catholic synagogue.


----------



## sealadaigh

Lipush said:


> Hunger strikers, doncha love 'em? They won't give them free TV and fille minon every day, so they go hunger strikers. Ha.



i will see your "ha" and raise you a few hundred "ha"s.

or to quote hoss-shite in his dramatic role as marie antoinette..."let 'em eat cake."

BBC NEWS | Africa | Ethiopia Jews go on hunger strike


----------



## Uncensored2008

So this Muzzie Beast Samer is holding his breath until he turns blue if he doesn't get his way, right?

So the best way to save him? Saran Wrap! Just wrap his terrorist ass in plastic and everyone will be happy!


----------



## Hossfly

reabhloideach said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hunger strikers, doncha love 'em? They won't give them free TV and fille minon every day, so they go hunger strikers. Ha.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i will see your "ha" and raise you a few hundred "ha"s.
> 
> or to quote hoss-shite in his dramatic role as marie antoinette..."let 'em eat cake."
> 
> BBC NEWS | Africa | Ethiopia Jews go on hunger strike
Click to expand...

7 year old article and the Ethiopian Jews have been in Israel for some time now. And cake fills you up.


----------



## Lipush

reabhloideach said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hunger strikers, doncha love 'em? They won't give them free TV and fille minon every day, so they go hunger strikers. Ha.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i will see your "ha" and raise you a few hundred "ha"s.
> 
> or to quote hoss-shite in his dramatic role as marie antoinette..."let 'em eat cake."
> 
> BBC NEWS | Africa | Ethiopia Jews go on hunger strike
Click to expand...


Many of the Palestinian prisoners tried that tactic before, they go hunger strike so Israel has to free them.

The same people who kill Israelis.

Is that they expect 5 stars hotel rooms?


----------



## PredFan

Is the terrorist dead yet? He's gotta be dead by now. If he isn't he must be either cheating himself, or the Israeli's are force-feeding him.


----------



## sealadaigh

MHunterB said:


> Incidentally, Nixon used to do that a lot (we can ignore the issue.............) - I forget what that one is called, but it's most often a hallmark of dishonesty.  If we're ignoring something, then there's no point in mentioning it where it's irrelevant.



fine. the masada was a mass suicide.


----------



## sealadaigh

Lipush said:


> reabhloideach said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hunger strikers, doncha love 'em? They won't give them free TV and fille minon every day, so they go hunger strikers. Ha.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i will see your "ha" and raise you a few hundred "ha"s.
> 
> or to quote hoss-shite in his dramatic role as marie antoinette..."let 'em eat cake."
> 
> BBC NEWS | Africa | Ethiopia Jews go on hunger strike
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Many of the Palestinian prisoners tried that tactic before, they go hunger strike so Israel has to free them.
> 
> The same people who kill Israelis.
> 
> Is that they expect 5 stars hotel rooms?
Click to expand...


the ethiopian jews were not even in gaol. they had their freedom.

the man shot an israeli soldier. how many israeli soldiers or civilians are in gaol for killing palestinians?


----------



## sealadaigh

Hossfly said:


> reabhloideach said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hunger strikers, doncha love 'em? They won't give them free TV and fille minon every day, so they go hunger strikers. Ha.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i will see your "ha" and raise you a few hundred "ha"s.
> 
> or to quote hoss-shite in his dramatic role as marie antoinette..."let 'em eat cake."
> 
> BBC NEWS | Africa | Ethiopia Jews go on hunger strike
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 7 year old article and the Ethiopian Jews have been in Israel for some time now. And cake fills you up.
Click to expand...


how long ago was the holocaust? i assume it has been over seven years.

so, let me get this straight. hunger strikes are not suicides when...what? they are seven years old?


----------



## irosie91

The root of the problem here---is that  SHALIT  trade.    Israel made a huge mistake 
  in releasing something like a thousnd disgusting pigs  for shalit-----not the he is not 
  worth a lot more than the thousand disgusting pigs if only they could have 
  been released   ELSEWHERE.   The pigs themselves are now confident that they 
  can  violate conditions of release and simply pull yet ANOTHER criminal trick 
  to get out.     The Shalit deal has created an endless problem.    There has to be 
  a better way ----my way is   RELEASE THEM ALL---every muslim in Israeli jails---
  released to  Gaza or to Jordan or  Egypt ----whichever will take them.   Of course  
  their families would have to have the right to go with them and they would have 
  to have the right to sell any property if the own any and take all of their money  
  and movable stuff-----after all ----Isarael is not an islamo nazi shit hole


----------



## MHunterB

reabhloideach said:


> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> 
> Incidentally, Nixon used to do that a lot (we can ignore the issue.............) - I forget what that one is called, but it's most often a hallmark of dishonesty.  If we're ignoring something, then there's no point in mentioning it where it's irrelevant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fine. the masada was a mass suicide.
Click to expand...


Of course you are free to hold that opinion : ))


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Here is more information about Samer's case:

Samer is being detained with no indictment or trial and with no time limit, in accordance with military order number 11/18.6 that  authorizes a military council to expropriate &#8220;release/pardon&#8221; which the military command gives to prisoners who are suspected of violation of their terms of release &#8220;not by means of conviction.&#8221; This is a new amendment to the order, added less than a month before the implementation of the prisoner exchange in October 2011.

According to the order, the decision of the council to sentence the prisoner to complete his original sentence relies entirely upon confidential material, with no judicial proceedings, or the absence of the ability for any kind of defense. Samer was arrested in 2004 and held for 10 years in prison until his release. This original sentence was for 30 years.

Samer&#8217;s lawyers presented the military council with an objection to his arrest. The council has not yet made a decision and hasn&#8217;t provided a date for giving its decision.

More about Samer's family:

Samer, 33, is a resident of Al-Issawiya, the son of a family with a history of suffering. He has six brothers and two sisters. Of his brothers, Fadi Issawi was killed during violent events following  the Cave of the Patriarchs (Me&#8217;arat Ha-Machpelah) massacre in 1994. Medhat Issawi was held 19 years in Israeli prisons. In June 2012, he was arrested again because of his participation in a demonstration showing solidarity with the hunger striking prisoners. Today he is being held in isolation in the Shikma Prison. Firas Issawi was arrested in the beginning of November 2012, while participating in a protest demonstrating solidarity with his brother Samer&#8217;s hunger strike. Shireen Issawi is a lawyer and activist for prisoners&#8217; rights, and she was arrested for the entire year of 2010 and was again arrested yesterday and released to a 10 day house arrest.

Nonviolent resistance is punished the same as violent resistance by Israel. Protests subject individuals to detentions. Defending another subjects a Palestinian to detentions. There is nothing lawful under intl law about any of this.

Sherri


----------



## MHunterB

Seal, it would help if you didn't drag in all those silly red herrings to stink up the place further.  Anything to evade discussion of the fact that these people were involved in planning the deliberate deaths of Israeli civilians, and that Israel has the duty to protect its civilians.


----------



## MHunterB

And the sherrithing posts more worthless gobbledegook with no source whatsoever......who *was* that ringer????


----------



## irosie91

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Here is more information about Samer's case:
> 
> "Background
> 
> Judicial proceedings: Samer is being detained with no indictment or trial and with no time limit, in accordance with military order number 11/186 which authorizes a military council to expropriate release/pardon which the military command gives to prisoners who are suspected of violation of their terms of release not by means of conviction. This is a new amendment to the order, added less than a month before the implementation of the prisoner exchange in October 2011.
> 
> According to the order, the decision of the council to sentence the prisoner to complete his original sentence relies entirely upon confidential material, with no judicial proceedings, or the absence of the ability for any kind of defense. Samer was arrested in 2004 and held for 10 years in prison until his release. This original sentence was for 30 years.
> 
> Samers lawyers presented the military council with an objection to his arrest. The council has not yet made a decision and hasnt provided a date for giving its decision."
> 
> Technically, this is not a case of an administrative detention like we normally see, at least not the normal administrative detention scenario.
> 
> However, what international authorities find objectionable with administrative detentions is in large part due to the failure of the process to allow a defendant his due process rights under intl law. This so called new law/amendment to Israel's law suffers from similar due process defects administrative detentions suffer from. Basically, a peron is being held for prolonged periods without charges filed. There has been no new indictment here.  He is allowed to see no evidence against him. He is offered no judicial proceedings. He can present no defense.
> 
> More about Samer's family:
> 
> "Personal background: Samer, 33, a resident of Al-Issawiya. The son of a family with a history of suffering. He has six brothers and two sisters. Of his brothers:
> Fadi Issawi was killed during violent events following  the Cave of the Patriarchs (Mearat Ha-Machpelah) massacre in 1994. Medhat Issawi was held 19 years in Israeli prisons. In June 2012, he was arrested again because of his participation in a demonstration showing solidarity with the hunger striking prisoners. Today he is being held in isolation in the Shikma Prison. Firas Issawi was arrested in the beginning of November 2012, while participating in a protest demonstrating solidarity with his brother Samers hunger strike.
> Shireen Issawi is a lawyer and activist for prisoners rights. She was arrested for the entire year of 2010 and was again arrested yesterday and released to a 10 day house arrest."
> 
> Nonviolent resistance is punished the same as violent resistance by Israel. Protests subject individuals to detentions. Defending another subjects a Palestinian to detentions. There is nothing lawful under intl law about any of this.
> 
> Sherri



Sherri is trying to convince us that the arrest papers and the prison 
record papers    contain information    "arrested for taking part in a 
peaceful demonstration-----jailed for taking part in a peaceful 
demonstration"    I have taken part in peaceful demonstrations 
in the USA----I have seen demonstrations which were far from peace-
ful in the USA ----in which people got arrested       ----those people 
also claimed they were  "peaceful"     I have yet to see even a video of 
a PEACEFUL   event    involving Israeli and   "palestinians"   in which the 
palestinians were being  arrested for being "peaceful"     Even I under-
stand that it might be tempting to  RESIST arrest-----but in the USA  
that in itself is a criminal act------maybe sherri should try to convince 
some of her friends to   ACT COOPERATIVE----just for the cameras 
and get those sluts to stop screaming


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

reabhloideach said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reabhloideach said:
> 
> 
> 
> i will see your "ha" and raise you a few hundred "ha"s.
> 
> or to quote hoss-shite in his dramatic role as marie antoinette..."let 'em eat cake."
> 
> BBC NEWS | Africa | Ethiopia Jews go on hunger strike
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Many of the Palestinian prisoners tried that tactic before, they go hunger strike so Israel has to free them.
> 
> The same people who kill Israelis.
> 
> Is that they expect 5 stars hotel rooms?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the ethiopian jews were not even in gaol. they had their freedom.
> 
> the man shot an israeli soldier. how many israeli soldiers or civilians are in gaol for killing palestinians?
Click to expand...


He did not shoot an Israeli soldier, yet one more Zionist lie.


----------



## Hossfly

reabhloideach said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reabhloideach said:
> 
> 
> 
> i will see your "ha" and raise you a few hundred "ha"s.
> 
> or to quote hoss-shite in his dramatic role as marie antoinette..."let 'em eat cake."
> 
> BBC NEWS | Africa | Ethiopia Jews go on hunger strike
> 
> 
> 
> 7 year old article and the Ethiopian Jews have been in Israel for some time now. And cake fills you up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> how long ago was the holocaust? i assume it has been over seven years.
> 
> so, let me get this straight. hunger strikes are not suicides when...what? they are seven years old?
Click to expand...

Isn't it strange that Seal Shite and his fellow travelers have no interest in the Catholics and other Christians who are being harassed and murdered in Muslim countries and their houses of worship destroyed.  As long as they can't blame something on the Jews, their eyes are closed to whatever the Muslims do to others, whether these others are Christians, Buddhists, Hindus and even other Muslims of different sects.  Why is that Seal Shite?


----------



## Hossfly

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> reabhloideach said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> 
> Many of the Palestinian prisoners tried that tactic before, they go hunger strike so Israel has to free them.
> 
> The same people who kill Israelis.
> 
> Is that they expect 5 stars hotel rooms?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the ethiopian jews were not even in gaol. they had their freedom.
> 
> the man shot an israeli soldier. how many israeli soldiers or civilians are in gaol for killing palestinians?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He did not shoot an Israeli soldier, yet one more Zionist lie.
Click to expand...

It's a shame that Frau Sherri is so obsessed with this Sammy character that she is blabbering about him all over the Internet.  He has the choice to eat or not.  However, there is very little available for the people in these pictures and they would gladly trade places with Sammy.  It's a shame that Frau Sherri doesn't spend a little time (since she wants to convince the readers that she is such a good humanitarian) out collecting funds for UNICEF or C.A.R.E. to help these unfortunate people.  I guess no Jews are involved, so Frau Sherri closes her eyes to their plight.

pictures of somalis dying - Google Search


----------



## sealadaigh

MHunterB said:


> Seal, it would help if you didn't drag in all those silly red herrings to stink up the place further.  Anything to evade discussion of the fact that these people were involved in planning the deliberate deaths of Israeli civilians, and that Israel has the duty to protect its civilians.



i was talking about one person, samer issawi, and not bringing up others. i brought up similar actions that people were referring to as "terrorism" and reponses by people in situations similar to issawi's hunger strike, which is hardly a 'red herring" and is far more important than responses praying for him to choke on a pork chop and comments such as that. the only discernable difference that i can determine between samir and others is that samer is being roundly condemned based solely on the basis of his ethnicity.

i call that racism.


----------



## MHunterB

You yourself acknowledged that Masada was different, seal.  

I haven't been making any such remarks as your alluded to.

 I believe your 'discernment' is lacking.  You can call anything you wish - but that perception has no truth value.  And it doesn't make it so.


----------



## sealadaigh

MHunterB said:


> reabhloideach said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> 
> Incidentally, Nixon used to do that a lot (we can ignore the issue.............) - I forget what that one is called, but it's most often a hallmark of dishonesty.  If we're ignoring something, then there's no point in mentioning it where it's irrelevant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fine. the masada was a mass suicide.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course you are free to hold that opinion : ))
Click to expand...


it is pretty much a fact, i suppose, given the terminology used in this thread. it was preceded by the mass murder of the women and children.


----------



## sealadaigh

MHunterB said:


> You yourself acknowledged that Masada was different, seal.
> 
> I haven't been making any such remarks as your alluded to.
> 
> I believe your 'discernment' is lacking.  You can call anything you wish - but that perception has no truth value.  And it doesn't make it so.



i didn't say you made such remarks. such remarks were made by zionist and mainly ewish posters. you, however, did ignore those remarks and focused on mine.

of course i acknowledged that the situations were diferent, but the underlying principles and actions and responses to those actions are similar.

you may want to note that i have never denigrated the masada actions, at least the essential act, nor have i ever called the stern gang "terrorists".

all my discernment suggests or implies is that if X=Y in one case is right but X-Y in another case is wrong and the only factor different between the two is that of ethnicity, then those assessing the equations are racist. i am quite sure that, had gilad shalit gone on a hunger strike to protest what he considered an unjust imprisonment, that not one of the posters who are mocking samer and terming his sacrifice a suicide would do that in shalit's case.


----------



## MHunterB

What, are you trying to suggest I should have addressed replies to those comments?

They are not at all the same, Samer and Gil Schalit. There IS no similarity and it's ridiculous to even suggest so.

I may want to note a lot of things, seal - but the TECHNICALITY of you not calling a particular name at a particular group doesn't exactly convince me that you are seeking to avoid bias to any degree.    I'm distinctly under-impressed there.

I'd FAR rather discuss the topic than discuss whatever it is that you did and/or did not say.   It's really NOT all about you.


----------



## Hossfly

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Palestinian Political Prisoner & Hunger Striker Yousef YASSIN


This dude is fat compared to these children They're the ones you should be fighting for. Besides, they aren't terrorist criminals.

pictures of somalis dying - Google Search


----------



## MHunterB

PS:  From your choice of words, you absolutely DID denigrate the acts of my relatives at Masada.


----------



## sealadaigh

MHunterB said:


> PS:  From your choice of words, you absolutely DID denigrate the acts of my relatives at Masada.



i did no such thing, and their being your relatives is highly unlikely.

i appreciate those who do not succumb to tyranny.

(lol...is this going to be a deal where you try to ding me for talking about your family because you cannot neg rep me...your "relatives of masada" and all?)


----------



## MHunterB

*SIGH*  Seal - this really is NOT all about you.  I don't know how to get that across to you.

I am TRYING to discuss the purported topic of this thread.  You evidently can't refrain from viewing absolutely everything that goes on here in terms of you and your obsession over rep.


----------



## MHunterB

PS:  I realize that since all the people at Masada died, it may seem odd for me to regard them as 'relatives'.  Yet I do - and evidently you are unable to simply accept that and feel the need to make snarky 'comments' about it.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

More information about Samer Issawi, who now has a wikipedia page addressing his hunger strike.

Notice, he did not kill any Israelis. He did not kill any civilians. He did not kill any children. He is not a member of Hamas. He is not a terrorist. 

And his name is Samer Issawi, nota man with  an entirely  different name and different criminal background, as some have suggested in posts here. 

"Samer Tariq Issawi, born December 16, 1979 in Issawiyeh to the north east of Jerusalem, is a Palestinian citizen, activist, and member of the group Popular Front for the Liberation of Palestine. On 15 April 2002, Samer was captured by the Israeli army in Ramallah during the invasion of multiple West Bank cities, dubbed by Israel "Operation Defensive Shield". Samer was sentenced to thirty years in prison on charges of possession of weapons and forming military groups in Jerusalem.

Nearly 10 years later, in October 2011 Samer was released along with 476 Palestinian prisoners as a result of an Egypt-brokered deal between Hamas and the Israeli government. However, on 7 July 2012, he was re-arrested near the Palestinian village of Hizma, an area within the boundaries of the municipality of Jerusalem. Israel claimed that Samer broke the terms of his release by leaving Jerusalem. Currently, Samer is in administrative detention which means he has no trial... "

Samer Tariq Issawi - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

The article incorrectly states Samer's hunger strike began 1/3/2013.

And that last post where I set forth some additional background information about Samer and his family was from an article of Physicians For Human Rights.

Sherri


----------



## skye

With all respect...


Fuck Samer and fuck you Sherri ... Fuck all of your kind..... so much garbage you spew...nobody will miss if you are gone. 

Why can't you say good bye?


Sad but true.


----------



## Hossfly

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> More information about Samer Issawi, who now has a wikipedia page addressing his hunger strike.
> 
> Notice, he did not kill any Israelis. He did not kill any civilians. He did not kill any children. He is not a member of Hamas. He is not a terrorist.
> 
> And his name is Samer Issawi, nota man with  an entirely  different name and different criminal background, as some have suggested in posts here.
> 
> "Samer Tariq Issawi, born December 16, 1979 in Issawiyeh to the north east of Jerusalem, is a Palestinian citizen, activist, and member of the group Popular Front for the Liberation of Palestine. On 15 April 2002, Samer was captured by the Israeli army in Ramallah during the invasion of multiple West Bank cities, dubbed by Israel "Operation Defensive Shield". Samer was sentenced to thirty years in prison on charges of possession of weapons and forming military groups in Jerusalem.
> 
> Nearly 10 years later, in October 2011 Samer was released along with 476 Palestinian prisoners as a result of an Egypt-brokered deal between Hamas and the Israeli government. However, on 7 July 2012, he was re-arrested near the Palestinian village of Hizma, an area within the boundaries of the municipality of Jerusalem. Israel claimed that Samer broke the terms of his release by leaving Jerusalem. Currently, Samer is in administrative detention which means he has no trial... "
> 
> Samer Tariq Issawi - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> The article incorrectly states Samer's hunger strike began 1/3/2013.
> 
> And that last post where I set forth some additional background information about Samer and his family was from an article of Physicians For Human Rights.
> 
> Sherri


I wonder if Frau Sherri, that "good Christian woman," can show us any article where these Physicians for Human Rights have written about the Christians being held in Iranian prisons.  Perhaps they have written some articles that Frau Sherri can share with us about the Christians being held in Pakistani prisons.  Would that be too much to ask of her?  She doesn't even have to dig up articles where these physicians spoke about the families of those jailed, just about the people who are being jailed, and in many cases tortured.


----------



## irosie91

sherri writes about   samer as if she is a lawyer for the defense        You are not going to get a clear picture of 
the situation from her one sided presentation anymore 
than you get a clear picture from  LAWYER FOR THE 
MAFIA ----about that organization.   There were very 
lethal terrorist attacks in Jerusalem and sherri 
has admitted that samer was involved in what she 
called  "military groups"     Yeah right----well that is 
not the JORDANIAN ARMY or the ISRAELI ARMY-- 
and if one of the dogs and pigs gets killed suddenly 
they are all  ""helpless civilians"    who just happen 
to have large cache's of blood stained weapons 
stored under the beds and buried in the yard.  
So now you know what   "civilian" is in the lingo 
of  jihadi lawyers-----something like  "fine 
upstanding citizen"    as a description of 
 mafia chief  John Gotti


----------



## irosie91

reabhloideach said:


> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seal, it would help if you didn't drag in all those silly red herrings to stink up the place further.  Anything to evade discussion of the fact that these people were involved in planning the deliberate deaths of Israeli civilians, and that Israel has the duty to protect its civilians.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i was talking about one person, samer issawi, and not bringing up others. i brought up similar actions that people were referring to as "terrorism" and reponses by people in situations similar to issawi's hunger strike, which is hardly a 'red herring" and is far more important than responses praying for him to choke on a pork chop and comments such as that. the only discernable difference that i can determine between samir and others is that samer is being roundly condemned based solely on the basis of his ethnicity.
> 
> i call that racism.
Click to expand...


Wrong---even sherri admitted that samer is a terrorist.
  How do you get to call him a  "civilian"   when even sherri 
admitted that he was involved in MILITARY GROUPS?    I call 
THAT  RACISM----somehow because he is an arab with 
cache's of weapons in involved in Military Groups -----and not 
a jew----he gets to be called a  "civilian" ---Same 
as referring to a slut with a bomb on her stinking ass as an 
"innocent civilian"  because she happens to be arab.---THAT IS RACIST. 

  "MILITARY GROUPS IN JERUSALEM" 
it so   happens ---murdered lots of people     Samir is a piece of 
terrorist shit complicit in terrorist murder-----sherri 
admitted it     Her only  "defense"  is that it was not proven 
that he himself   DIRECTLY KILLED  ANYONE----neither did 
her fellow isa respecter----OSAMA BIN LADEN.    In fact 
neither did   Shaykh Abdel Rahman----the piece of jihadist 
shit that organized the  1993 bombing of the world trade 
center in which a disappointing to her---only seven people 
died.   Sherri supports his "cause too.
   As far as I know---Adolf abu ali---never murdered 
anyone with his own hands either.   

There is presently quite a bit of jihadist shit in USA jails 
for harboring materials of terrorism----and---simply having 
PLANS,,      who did not,,   with their own two IMMACULATE 
hands,,   MURDER ANYONE.    You think they should be set 
free?    fine with me---but only in your neighborhood


----------



## Connery

Let's briefly go over the facts as provided by sherri's source The  Palestine Monitor.

"As part of the 2011 prisoner swap between Hamas and Israel, Sameer was released after serving ten years of a thirty year sentence. Seven months later he was re-arrested in violation of the prisoner swap terms, with the Israeli Military Court suggesting a twenty year sentence to complete the original thirty year sentence"

The Palestine Monitor

The above source establishes that:

1. samer is a terrorist piece of shit;

2. he is being held lawfully as he violated the conditions of prisoner swap terms.

Once again sherri you do not disappoint. You spout some fallacious argument, then provide sources which not only defeats your position, but,  condemns the bastard you are promoting as a hero. My guess is that you have been  his attorney throughout the pendency of his legal troubles with the Israelis.


----------



## Lipush

reabhloideach said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reabhloideach said:
> 
> 
> 
> i will see your "ha" and raise you a few hundred "ha"s.
> 
> or to quote hoss-shite in his dramatic role as marie antoinette..."let 'em eat cake."
> 
> BBC NEWS | Africa | Ethiopia Jews go on hunger strike
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Many of the Palestinian prisoners tried that tactic before, they go hunger strike so Israel has to free them.
> 
> The same people who kill Israelis.
> 
> Is that they expect 5 stars hotel rooms?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the ethiopian jews were not even in gaol. they had their freedom.
> 
> the man shot an israeli soldier. how many israeli soldiers or civilians are in gaol for killing palestinians?
Click to expand...


If the Palestinians try to harm soldiers, there is nothing wrong with the soldiers firing at them. If the Palestinian tried to kill soldiers, his correct place is behind closed bars. It is only his choice if he refuses to eat.


----------



## MHunterB

"Samer Tariq Issawi, born December 16, 1979 in Issawiyeh to the north east of Jerusalem, is a Palestinian citizen, activist, and member of the group Popular Front for the Liberation of Palestine"  quotes the sherrithing.

"Popular Front for the Liberation of Palestine" = PFLP = terrorist group.   Popular Front for the Liberation of Palestine - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


"The Popular Front for the Liberation of Palestine (PFLP) (Arabic: &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1576;&#1607;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1593;&#1576;&#1610;&#1577; &#1604;&#1578;&#1581;&#1585;&#1610;&#1585; &#1601;&#1604;&#1587;&#1591;&#1610;&#1606;, al-Jabhah al-Sha`biyyah li-Ta&#7717;r&#299;r Filas&#7789;&#299;n) is a Palestinian Marxist-Leninist and revolutionary leftist organization founded in 1967. It has consistently been the second-largest of the groups forming the Palestine Liberation Organization (PLO), the largest being Fatah. Currently the PFLP is boycotting participation in the Executive Committee of the PLO.[4][5] It considers both the Fatah-led government in the West Bank and the Hamas government in the Gaza Strip as illegal due to the lack of new elections to the Palestinian National Authority since 2006.[6] PFLP is considered a terrorist organization by the United States, European Union, Canada, United Kingdom and Israel.

The PFLP has generally taken a hard line on Palestinian national aspirations, opposing the more moderate stance of Fatah. It opposes negotiations with the Israeli government, and favours a one-state solution to the Israeli&#8211;Palestinian conflict. The military wing of the PFLP is called the Abu Ali Mustapha Brigades. *The PFLP is well known for pioneering armed aircraft hijackings in the late '60s and early '70s*.[7"


----------



## MHunterB

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> More information about Samer Issawi, who now has a wikipedia page addressing his hunger strike.
> *
> Notice, he did not kill any Israelis. He did not kill any civilians. He did not kill any children. He is not a member of Hamas. He is not a terrorist. *
> 
> And his name is Samer Issawi, nota man with  an entirely  different name and different criminal background, as some have suggested in posts here.
> 
> "Samer Tariq Issawi, born December 16, 1979 in Issawiyeh to the north east of Jerusalem, is a Palestinian citizen, activist, and member of the group Popular Front for the Liberation of Palestine. On 15 April 2002, Samer was captured by the Israeli army in Ramallah during the invasion of multiple West Bank cities, dubbed by Israel "Operation Defensive Shield". Samer was sentenced to thirty years in prison on charges of possession of weapons and forming military groups in Jerusalem.
> 
> Nearly 10 years later, in October 2011 Samer was released along with 476 Palestinian prisoners as a result of an Egypt-brokered deal between Hamas and the Israeli government. However, on 7 July 2012, he was re-arrested near the Palestinian village of Hizma, an area within the boundaries of the municipality of Jerusalem. Israel claimed that Samer broke the terms of his release by leaving Jerusalem. Currently, Samer is in administrative detention which means he has no trial... "
> 
> Samer Tariq Issawi - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> The article incorrectly states Samer's hunger strike began 1/3/2013.
> 
> And that last post where I set forth some additional background information about Samer and his family was from an article of Physicians For Human Rights.
> 
> Sherri



The sherrithing draws completely unwarranted 'conclusions' from the alleged information in the articles:  there is no statement there of such negatives as the fool attempts to 'prove' (fool because one basically can't prove a negative) .

NONE of the words about this Samer which the sherrithing has 'quoted' state that he has not done any of what he's accused - in fact, the blurb suggests he's guilty.  

(Sorry to bore everyone with the repetition of the entire post, but the vile thing has already changed its words and then tried to accuse me of being the liar it is.)


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Lipush said:


> reabhloideach said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> 
> Many of the Palestinian prisoners tried that tactic before, they go hunger strike so Israel has to free them.
> 
> The same people who kill Israelis.
> 
> Is that they expect 5 stars hotel rooms?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the ethiopian jews were not even in gaol. they had their freedom.
> 
> the man shot an israeli soldier. how many israeli soldiers or civilians are in gaol for killing palestinians?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If the Palestinians try to harm soldiers, there is nothing wrong with the soldiers firing at them. If the Palestinian tried to kill soldiers, his correct place is behind closed bars. It is only his choice if he refuses to eat.
Click to expand...


Lipush, 

Samer Issawi did not shoot an Israeli soldier, there is no truth in a Zionist, and every post Zionists like you, Lipush, put up here is more proof of that.

And he, Samer Issawi,  is not a terrorist, and I never said he was a terrorist, and this comment is directed to another poster who just lyingly said in a post that I said he was a terrorist, which I never did. That Zionist poster has no truth in her posts either. 

Zionism and truth simply do not go together.

As far as more specifically, what Samer did, and what the IDF did in response, we do not have the facts about that, anyone's comments are just opinion, speculation.

The fact is at every level of criminal proceedings taken against Palestinians living under Israeli Occupation, Israel does not abide by the requirements of international law, and that has been confirmed by many human rights groups and UN agencies and intl legal experts and NGOs. So, all convictions of Palestinian prisoners are unlawful and mean nothing. The political prisoners should all be free, their detentions are in violation of many international laws, to include provisions in The Fourth Geneva Convention that specifically make it unlawful for occupiers to detain prisoners outside of the occupied territories. Most prisoners are held in Israel, and all of these detentions violate The Fourth Geneva Convention and thay are war crimes. We need this issue taken before the Court in The Hague.

Being a Zionist makes one a supporter of war crimes, another truth that needs to be spoken about and brought into the light for all to know and see.

Sherri


----------



## Lipush

You might wanna look again at post 666 before biting my head of.


----------



## Lipush

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reabhloideach said:
> 
> 
> 
> the ethiopian jews were not even in gaol. they had their freedom.
> 
> the man shot an israeli soldier. how many israeli soldiers or civilians are in gaol for killing palestinians?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If the Palestinians try to harm soldiers, there is nothing wrong with the soldiers firing at them. If the Palestinian tried to kill soldiers, his correct place is behind closed bars. It is only his choice if he refuses to eat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lipush,
> 
> Samer Issawi did not shoot an Israeli soldier, there is no truth in a Zionist, and every post Zionists like you, Lipush, put up here is more proof of that.
> 
> And he, Samer Issawi,  is not a terrorist, and I never said he was a terrorist, and this comment is directed another poster who just lyingly said in a post that I said he was a terrorist, which I never did. That Zionist poster has no truth in her posts either.
> 
> Zionism and truth simply do not go together.
> 
> As far as more specifically, what Samer did, and what the IDF did in response, we do not have the facts about that, anyone's comments are just opinion, speculation.
> 
> The fact is at every level of criminal proceedings taken against Palestinians living under Israeli Occupation, Israel does not abide by the requirements of international law, and that has been confirmed by many human rights groups and UN agencies and intl legal experts and NGOs. So, all convictions of Palestinian prisoners are unlawful and mean nothing. The political prisoners should all be free, their detentions are in violation of many international laws, to include provisions in The Fourth Geneva Convention that specifically make it unlawful for occupiers to detain prisoners outside of the occupied territories. Most prisoners are held in Israel, and all of these detentions violate The Fourth Geneva Convention and thay are war crimes. We need this issue taken before the Court in The Hague.
> 
> Being a Zionist makes one a supporter of war crimes, another truth that needs to be spoken about and brought into the light for all to know and see.
> 
> Sherri
Click to expand...


"Zionism and truth simply doesn't go together."

And apperently Sherri doesn't go together with being anything less than anti-Zionist and Anti-Israeli. I won't say antisemite, because you might get upset of people pointing that out to you.


----------



## Lipush

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reabhloideach said:
> 
> 
> 
> the ethiopian jews were not even in gaol. they had their freedom.
> 
> the man shot an israeli soldier. how many israeli soldiers or civilians are in gaol for killing palestinians?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If the Palestinians try to harm soldiers, there is nothing wrong with the soldiers firing at them. If the Palestinian tried to kill soldiers, his correct place is behind closed bars. It is only his choice if he refuses to eat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lipush,
> 
> Samer Issawi did not shoot an Israeli soldier, there is no truth in a Zionist, and every post Zionists like you, Lipush, put up here is more proof of that.
> 
> And he, Samer Issawi,  is not a terrorist, and I never said he was a terrorist, and this comment is directed another poster who just lyingly said in a post that I said he was a terrorist, which I never did. That Zionist poster has no truth in her posts either.
> 
> Zionism and truth simply do not go together.
> 
> As far as more specifically, what Samer did, and what the IDF did in response, we do not have the facts about that, anyone's comments are just opinion, speculation.
> 
> The fact is at every level of criminal proceedings taken against Palestinians living under Israeli Occupation, Israel does not abide by the requirements of international law, and that has been confirmed by many human rights groups and UN agencies and intl legal experts and NGOs. So, all convictions of Palestinian prisoners are unlawful and mean nothing. The political prisoners should all be free, their detentions are in violation of many international laws, to include provisions in The Fourth Geneva Convention that specifically make it unlawful for occupiers to detain prisoners outside of the occupied territories. Most prisoners are held in Israel, and all of these detentions violate The Fourth Geneva Convention and thay are war crimes. We need this issue taken before the Court in The Hague.
> 
> Being a Zionist makes one a supporter of war crimes, another truth that needs to be spoken about and brought into the light for all to know and see.
> 
> Sherri
Click to expand...


Again you're wrong, being Zionist means that you support the right of the Jewish people of being in Israel. considering that you don't like others making "speculations", I see you have no problem using them yourself when it suits your agendas.

You very well can tell others that what they believe is wrong and satanic, but not once YOU, or any of those like you, have EVER offered a solution for the problem

It is very easy to hate, you have proved that, and it is very easy to be anti-Israeli, too. It's a fassion that is always in trend. But offer something useful? That seems to be way out of your league.


----------



## MHunterB

How about a little 'truth' from the sherrithing - instead of the insane rhetorical circumlocution?

Each time the sherrithing denounces Zionism, the 'content' of what it's denouncing is false :  it's a 'strawman'!
The 'one-state solution' envisioned by the PFLP would not allow any Jews but those of one miniscule sect (5,000 total) and not allow them many civil rights.  

But ANYONE who screeches hate of 'Zionism' is good in the eyes of the sherrithing.  That's because she doesn't care about that 'Truth' she prates so much about:  she doesn't want to see what the PFLP are.

*At their very best*, the PFLP are every bit as 'foreign' and as inherently oppressive as the sherrithing claims about 'Zionism'.


----------



## Hossfly

Lipush said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> 
> If the Palestinians try to harm soldiers, there is nothing wrong with the soldiers firing at them. If the Palestinian tried to kill soldiers, his correct place is behind closed bars. It is only his choice if he refuses to eat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lipush,
> 
> Samer Issawi did not shoot an Israeli soldier, there is no truth in a Zionist, and every post Zionists like you, Lipush, put up here is more proof of that.
> 
> And he, Samer Issawi,  is not a terrorist, and I never said he was a terrorist, and this comment is directed another poster who just lyingly said in a post that I said he was a terrorist, which I never did. That Zionist poster has no truth in her posts either.
> 
> Zionism and truth simply do not go together.
> 
> As far as more specifically, what Samer did, and what the IDF did in response, we do not have the facts about that, anyone's comments are just opinion, speculation.
> 
> The fact is at every level of criminal proceedings taken against Palestinians living under Israeli Occupation, Israel does not abide by the requirements of international law, and that has been confirmed by many human rights groups and UN agencies and intl legal experts and NGOs. So, all convictions of Palestinian prisoners are unlawful and mean nothing. The political prisoners should all be free, their detentions are in violation of many international laws, to include provisions in The Fourth Geneva Convention that specifically make it unlawful for occupiers to detain prisoners outside of the occupied territories. Most prisoners are held in Israel, and all of these detentions violate The Fourth Geneva Convention and thay are war crimes. We need this issue taken before the Court in The Hague.
> 
> Being a Zionist makes one a supporter of war crimes, another truth that needs to be spoken about and brought into the light for all to know and see.
> 
> Sherri
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Zionism and truth simply doesn't go together."
> 
> And apperently Sherri doesn't go together with being anything less than anti-Zionist and Anti-Israeli. I won't say antisemite, because you might get upset of people pointing that out to you.
Click to expand...

You're being diplomatic here, Lipush. But I can say Sherri is your typical evil natured Jew-hating sow on steroids.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Samer Issawi was released under a prisoner exchange deal, and unlawfully redetained, in 2012, with no new charges filed against him, in violation of international law that gives to prisoners due process rights in criminal proceedings. His detention is unlawful. It is not really a very complicated case at all.

And the 24 hour Facebook international hunger strike called for yesterday has ended, but those of us who participated in it remain as resolved as ever to continue nonviolent actions to secure Samer Issawi's release from unlawful detention in Israeli prisons, as well as the release of all unlawfully detained Palestinian political prisoners who number in the thousands.

Jesus says Blessed are those who hunger and thirst for justice, they shall be filled, and we are all committed to keep doing that, along with the Palestinian prisoners, until all unlawfully detained Palestinian political prisoners have been freed. Of course, we cannot be on hunger strike 24/7, forever, none of us can, but that is not what Jesus calls anyone to do. What He says is when we do it, we will be blessed . We clearly have Jesus words telling us what we can do and receive Blessings, what is left is what is our response to his words. And that is very much an individual's call to make.


Sherri


----------



## MHunterB

Evidently the sherrithing believes that it's OK to hijack airplanes and kidnap the passengers, even to murder some of them for being of a PERCEIVED ethnicity or affiliation.


----------



## MHunterB

Lipush said:


> You might wanna look again at post 666 before biting my head of.



Naaah, it'd interfere with her perceived crusade against 'Zionism'.  The sherrithing is its own 'authority', don't you know!


----------



## Lipush

MHunterB said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> 
> You might wanna look again at post 666 before biting my head of.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Naaah, it'd interfere with her perceived crusade against 'Zionism'.  The sherrithing is its own 'authority', don't you know!
Click to expand...


Figured as much.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Lipush said:


> You might wanna look again at post 666 before biting my head of.



A poster, with no links provided,  said Samer shot an Israeli soldier, which is not true, and I responded to his post. I do not know why you simply accepted his post as true. Any reason you did that?

Sherri


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Lipush said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> 
> If the Palestinians try to harm soldiers, there is nothing wrong with the soldiers firing at them. If the Palestinian tried to kill soldiers, his correct place is behind closed bars. It is only his choice if he refuses to eat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lipush,
> 
> Samer Issawi did not shoot an Israeli soldier, there is no truth in a Zionist, and every post Zionists like you, Lipush, put up here is more proof of that.
> 
> And he, Samer Issawi,  is not a terrorist, and I never said he was a terrorist, and this comment is directed another poster who just lyingly said in a post that I said he was a terrorist, which I never did. That Zionist poster has no truth in her posts either.
> 
> Zionism and truth simply do not go together.
> 
> As far as more specifically, what Samer did, and what the IDF did in response, we do not have the facts about that, anyone's comments are just opinion, speculation.
> 
> The fact is at every level of criminal proceedings taken against Palestinians living under Israeli Occupation, Israel does not abide by the requirements of international law, and that has been confirmed by many human rights groups and UN agencies and intl legal experts and NGOs. So, all convictions of Palestinian prisoners are unlawful and mean nothing. The political prisoners should all be free, their detentions are in violation of many international laws, to include provisions in The Fourth Geneva Convention that specifically make it unlawful for occupiers to detain prisoners outside of the occupied territories. Most prisoners are held in Israel, and all of these detentions violate The Fourth Geneva Convention and thay are war crimes. We need this issue taken before the Court in The Hague.
> 
> Being a Zionist makes one a supporter of war crimes, another truth that needs to be spoken about and brought into the light for all to know and see.
> 
> Sherri
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again you're wrong, being Zionist means that you support the right of the Jewish people of being in Israel. considering that you don't like others making "speculations", I see you have no problem using them yourself when it suits your agendas.
> 
> You very well can tell others that what they believe is wrong and satanic, but not once YOU, or any of those like you, have EVER offered a solution for the problem
> 
> It is very easy to hate, you have proved that, and it is very easy to be anti-Israeli, too. It's a fassion that is always in trend. But offer something useful? That seems to be way out of your league.
Click to expand...


Lipush,

Wrong, I have offered a solution many times for Israel, here on this discussion board, get out of the Occupied Palestinain Territores, end the unlawful Occupation of Palestine, abide fully with international law with respect to  treatment of nonJews in palestine.

Zionists simply do not want to hear that message. 

Hate lies with an Occupation and its daily war crimes, there are some things people of conscience are called to Hate.

Sherri


----------



## Connery

MHunterB said:


> Evidently the sherrithing believes that it's OK to hijack airplanes and kidnap the passengers, even to murder some of them for being of a PERCEIVED ethnicity or affiliation.




sherri also lies.


----------



## Lipush

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lipush,
> 
> Samer Issawi did not shoot an Israeli soldier, there is no truth in a Zionist, and every post Zionists like you, Lipush, put up here is more proof of that.
> 
> And he, Samer Issawi,  is not a terrorist, and I never said he was a terrorist, and this comment is directed another poster who just lyingly said in a post that I said he was a terrorist, which I never did. That Zionist poster has no truth in her posts either.
> 
> Zionism and truth simply do not go together.
> 
> As far as more specifically, what Samer did, and what the IDF did in response, we do not have the facts about that, anyone's comments are just opinion, speculation.
> 
> The fact is at every level of criminal proceedings taken against Palestinians living under Israeli Occupation, Israel does not abide by the requirements of international law, and that has been confirmed by many human rights groups and UN agencies and intl legal experts and NGOs. So, all convictions of Palestinian prisoners are unlawful and mean nothing. The political prisoners should all be free, their detentions are in violation of many international laws, to include provisions in The Fourth Geneva Convention that specifically make it unlawful for occupiers to detain prisoners outside of the occupied territories. Most prisoners are held in Israel, and all of these detentions violate The Fourth Geneva Convention and thay are war crimes. We need this issue taken before the Court in The Hague.
> 
> Being a Zionist makes one a supporter of war crimes, another truth that needs to be spoken about and brought into the light for all to know and see.
> 
> Sherri
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again you're wrong, being Zionist means that you support the right of the Jewish people of being in Israel. considering that you don't like others making "speculations", I see you have no problem using them yourself when it suits your agendas.
> 
> You very well can tell others that what they believe is wrong and satanic, but not once YOU, or any of those like you, have EVER offered a solution for the problem
> 
> It is very easy to hate, you have proved that, and it is very easy to be anti-Israeli, too. It's a fassion that is always in trend. But offer something useful? That seems to be way out of your league.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lipush,
> 
> Wrong, I have offered a solution many times for Israel, here on this discussion board, get out of the Occupied Palestinain Territores, end the unlawful Occupation of Palestine, abide fully with international law with respect to  treatment of nonJews in palestine.
> 
> Zionists simply do not want to hear that message.
> 
> Hate lies with an Occupation and its daily war crimes, there are some things people of conscience are called to Hate.
> 
> Sherri
Click to expand...


"get out of the Occupied Palestinain Territores, end the unlawful Occupation of Palestine,"

Which means WHAT, exactly? go back to which border? The border of 67? of 48? of 1917? What you say, "end the occupation" is all smoke and mirrors, a slogan, but what are the borders and land exchanges you suggest?

And none of this is a "solution". What you offer is what Israel needs to do. If that is the only thing you see as a solution, then it is not a solution, it's a suicide plan. In case Israel does all that- what are we granted in return?

What shold the Palestinian side do to end this conflict?

If you do not mind, answer that. Of is it that Israel is the only one at need to sacrifice something but the Palestinians don't?


----------



## Lipush

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lipush,
> 
> Samer Issawi did not shoot an Israeli soldier, there is no truth in a Zionist, and every post Zionists like you, Lipush, put up here is more proof of that.
> 
> And he, Samer Issawi,  is not a terrorist, and I never said he was a terrorist, and this comment is directed another poster who just lyingly said in a post that I said he was a terrorist, which I never did. That Zionist poster has no truth in her posts either.
> 
> Zionism and truth simply do not go together.
> 
> As far as more specifically, what Samer did, and what the IDF did in response, we do not have the facts about that, anyone's comments are just opinion, speculation.
> 
> The fact is at every level of criminal proceedings taken against Palestinians living under Israeli Occupation, Israel does not abide by the requirements of international law, and that has been confirmed by many human rights groups and UN agencies and intl legal experts and NGOs. So, all convictions of Palestinian prisoners are unlawful and mean nothing. The political prisoners should all be free, their detentions are in violation of many international laws, to include provisions in The Fourth Geneva Convention that specifically make it unlawful for occupiers to detain prisoners outside of the occupied territories. Most prisoners are held in Israel, and all of these detentions violate The Fourth Geneva Convention and thay are war crimes. We need this issue taken before the Court in The Hague.
> 
> Being a Zionist makes one a supporter of war crimes, another truth that needs to be spoken about and brought into the light for all to know and see.
> 
> Sherri
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again you're wrong, being Zionist means that you support the right of the Jewish people of being in Israel. considering that you don't like others making "speculations", I see you have no problem using them yourself when it suits your agendas.
> 
> You very well can tell others that what they believe is wrong and satanic, but not once YOU, or any of those like you, have EVER offered a solution for the problem
> 
> It is very easy to hate, you have proved that, and it is very easy to be anti-Israeli, too. It's a fassion that is always in trend. But offer something useful? That seems to be way out of your league.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lipush,
> 
> Wrong, I have offered a solution many times for Israel, here on this discussion board, get out of the Occupied Palestinain Territores, end the unlawful Occupation of Palestine, abide fully with international law with respect to  treatment of nonJews in palestine.
> 
> Zionists simply do not want to hear that message.
> 
> Hate lies with an Occupation and its daily war crimes, there are some things people of conscience are called to Hate.
> 
> Sherri
Click to expand...


Not when hate is part of pure Antisemitism. Then it's simply hate because it's against Jews, and any "sympathy" for the Palestinians is only mind game to suit the agenda of Jew hatred.


----------



## Roudy

Connery said:


> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> 
> Evidently the sherrithing believes that it's OK to hijack airplanes and kidnap the passengers, even to murder some of them for being of a PERCEIVED ethnicity or affiliation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sherri also lies.
Click to expand...

Noooooooo...Sherri? Lie?  Surprise surprise surprise!


----------



## Lipush

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> 
> You might wanna look again at post 666 before biting my head of.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A poster, with no links provided,  said Samer shot an Israeli soldier, which is not true, and I responded to his post. I do not know why you simply accepted his post as true. Any reason you did that?
> 
> Sherri
Click to expand...


Any reason why you accept all of unbased facts about Israel as truths, without checking?

I may have made the mistake of not asking for a link, though


----------



## Lipush

Roudy said:


> Connery said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> 
> Evidently the sherrithing believes that it's OK to hijack airplanes and kidnap the passengers, even to murder some of them for being of a PERCEIVED ethnicity or affiliation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sherri also lies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Noooooooo...Sherri? Lie?  Surprise surprise surprise!
Click to expand...


----------



## Hossfly

Lipush said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again you're wrong, being Zionist means that you support the right of the Jewish people of being in Israel. considering that you don't like others making "speculations", I see you have no problem using them yourself when it suits your agendas.
> 
> You very well can tell others that what they believe is wrong and satanic, but not once YOU, or any of those like you, have EVER offered a solution for the problem
> 
> It is very easy to hate, you have proved that, and it is very easy to be anti-Israeli, too. It's a fassion that is always in trend. But offer something useful? That seems to be way out of your league.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lipush,
> 
> Wrong, I have offered a solution many times for Israel, here on this discussion board, get out of the Occupied Palestinain Territores, end the unlawful Occupation of Palestine, abide fully with international law with respect to  treatment of nonJews in palestine.
> 
> Zionists simply do not want to hear that message.
> 
> Hate lies with an Occupation and its daily war crimes, there are some things people of conscience are called to Hate.
> 
> Sherri
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "get out of the Occupied Palestinain Territores, end the unlawful Occupation of Palestine,"
> 
> Which means WHAT, exactly? go back to which border? The border of 67? of 48? of 1917? What you say, "end the occupation" is all smoke and mirrors, a slogan, but what are the borders and land exchanges you suggest?
> 
> And none of this is a "solution". What you offer is what Israel needs to do. If that is the only thing you see as a solution, then it is not a solution, it's a suicide plan. In case Israel does all that- what are we granted in return?
> 
> What shold the Palestinian side do to end this conflict?
> 
> If you do not mind, answer that. Of is it that Israel is the only one at need to sacrifice something but the Palestinians don't?
Click to expand...

Lipush, trying to employ logic on Sherrie is like throwing water on a witch. She'll have a major meltdown.


----------



## Lipush

Hossfly said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lipush,
> 
> Wrong, I have offered a solution many times for Israel, here on this discussion board, get out of the Occupied Palestinain Territores, end the unlawful Occupation of Palestine, abide fully with international law with respect to  treatment of nonJews in palestine.
> 
> Zionists simply do not want to hear that message.
> 
> Hate lies with an Occupation and its daily war crimes, there are some things people of conscience are called to Hate.
> 
> Sherri
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "get out of the Occupied Palestinain Territores, end the unlawful Occupation of Palestine,"
> 
> Which means WHAT, exactly? go back to which border? The border of 67? of 48? of 1917? What you say, "end the occupation" is all smoke and mirrors, a slogan, but what are the borders and land exchanges you suggest?
> 
> And none of this is a "solution". What you offer is what Israel needs to do. If that is the only thing you see as a solution, then it is not a solution, it's a suicide plan. In case Israel does all that- what are we granted in return?
> 
> What shold the Palestinian side do to end this conflict?
> 
> If you do not mind, answer that. Of is it that Israel is the only one at need to sacrifice something but the Palestinians don't?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lipush, trying to employ logic on Sherrie is like throwing water on a witch. She'll have a major meltdown.
Click to expand...


Mhmmmm...


----------



## Roudy

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Palestinian Political Prisoner & Hunger Striker Yousef YASSIN


Why is Sherri spamming this thread with a portfolio of various Palestinian terrorist animals?  Did anybody make this request?


----------



## Lipush

Eh, Nah, I do appreciate the photoshop work though. They have talent with photoshop.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Here are 5 Petitions, that anyone here is free to sign, who cares about unlawfully detained Palestinian prisoners.

http://www.facebook.com/events/2492...92239490.89420.376246345758142&type=1&theater

In one case, a prisoner was abducted from the Ukraine and is being unlawfully detained by Israel that is the case of Driar Abu Sisi.

In another case, an employee of the Prisoner Defense agency, ADAMEER, is being subjected to unlawful administrative detention. I guess I need to clarify this, it appears there are charges finally presented at the end of November, and they are all acts that do not constitute crimes under intl law, like "encouraging the support and solidarity of Palestinian prisoners" and "participating in the Annual Prisoner's Day." That is the case of human rights defender and Addameer researcher, Ayman Nasser.

Sherri


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Lipush said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> 
> You might wanna look again at post 666 before biting my head of.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A poster, with no links provided,  said Samer shot an Israeli soldier, which is not true, and I responded to his post. I do not know why you simply accepted his post as true. Any reason you did that?
> 
> Sherri
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Any reason why you accept all of unbased facts about Israel as truths, without checking?
> 
> I may have made the mistake of not asking for a link, though
Click to expand...


What "unbased facts" do you refer to?


----------



## Hossfly

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Here are 5 Petitions, that anyone here is free to sign, who cares about unlawfully detained Palestinian prisoners.
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/events/2492...92239490.89420.376246345758142&type=1&theater
> 
> In one case, a prisoner was abducted from the Ukraine and is being unlawfully detained by Israel that is the case of Driar Abu Sisi.
> 
> In another case, an employee of the Prisoner Defense agency, ADAMEER, is being subjected to unlawful administrative detention. I guess I need to clarify this, it appears there are charges finally presented at the end of November, and they are all acts that do not constitute crimes under intl law, like "encouraging the support and solidarity of Palestinian prisoners" and "participating in the Annual Prisoner's Day." That is the case of human rights defender and Addameer researcher, Ayman Nasser.
> 
> Sherri


The problem is the fact that neither you or the rest of the Facebook Warriors know any of the facts about the case.Just let the miserable guilty SOB die in peace so he can get his 72 Virgils.


----------



## Connery

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Here are 5 Petitions, that anyone here is free to sign, who cares about unlawfully detained Palestinian prisoners.
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/events/2492...92239490.89420.376246345758142&type=1&theater
> 
> In one case, a prisoner was abducted from the Ukraine and is being unlawfully detained by Israel that is the case of Driar Abu Sisi.
> 
> In another case, an employee of the Prisoner Defense agency, ADAMEER, is being subjected to unlawful administrative detention. I guess I need to clarify this, it appears there are charges finally presented at the end of November, and they are all acts that do not constitute crimes under intl law, like "encouraging the support and solidarity of Palestinian prisoners" and "participating in the Annual Prisoner's Day." That is the case of human rights defender and Addameer researcher, Ayman Nasser.
> 
> Sherri



Establish that they are unlawfully detained.


----------



## irosie91

HEED SHERRI'S CALL----FREE THE TERRORISTS     in fact  
why not open the doors of all the prisons in the world---
               FOR THE SAKE OF  
                           ***POPULATION CONTROL!!!!****

   (the people who survived the 1993 bombing 
        of the World Trade Center may still have an 
            issue with the noble koranic scholar   
                  SHAYKH ABDEL RAHMAN (pbuh)  but
                                              ~~~ what-thehell~~~
                           I have no doubt sherri supports his 
                             release and the actions of the 
                             criminal who who helped him, to 
                                         wit    THE LAWYER


----------



## Lipush

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> A poster, with no links provided,  said Samer shot an Israeli soldier, which is not true, and I responded to his post. I do not know why you simply accepted his post as true. Any reason you did that?
> 
> Sherri
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any reason why you accept all of unbased facts about Israel as truths, without checking?
> 
> I may have made the mistake of not asking for a link, though
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What "unbased facts" do you refer to?
Click to expand...


I remember tha months ago you poster a thread about Palestinian toddler killed by "Israeli beast". Then I pointed out to you that the child was killed by Hamas rockets, gave you a link both by Israeli AND European unbiased source which support that claim, and you waived it off, saying that I was lying, and that the Palestinian word will be taken by you no matter what. You didn't even agree to open this up for discussion.

so WHY are you preaching ME about not doing any double-check?

I could say that the earth revolves around the sun, which is known fact, but since I'm a Zionist you will probably say I'm lying. That's the feeling I get from you.


----------



## irosie91

Lipush   ---LOGICALLY  since sherri is defending Samer---
her case would seem more credible if she presented 
that actual case AGAINST HIM...     I am in no mood 
to do her job----she seems to have agreed (sorta)  
that he was caught harboring weapons that are 
associated with terrorism----and that he has some 
association with known  'terrorist'   ('holy' in her 
vernacular)  groups...   If logic struck her as a good 
idea---she would tell us all she knows about the 
putative weapons and at the very least name what 
she seems to have called  "MILITARY GROUPS"  
in Jerusalem ---but I do believe she would 
characterized   Samer as a  "civilian"..    I am sure 
that she wants to be CLEAR  in her statements.  She 
simply needs HELP....    I hope this post helps her..


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Lipush said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any reason why you accept all of unbased facts about Israel as truths, without checking?
> 
> I may have made the mistake of not asking for a link, though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What "unbased facts" do you refer to?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I remember tha months ago you poster a thread about Palestinian toddler killed by "Israeli beast". Then I pointed out to you that the child was killed by Hamas rockets, gave you a link both by Israeli AND European unbiased source which support that claim, and you waived it off, saying that I was lying, and that the Palestinian word will be taken by you no matter what. You didn't even agree to open this up for discussion.
> 
> so WHY are you preaching ME about not doing any double-check?
> 
> I could say that the earth revolves around the sun, which is known fact, but since I'm a Zionist you will probably say I'm lying. That's the feeling I get from you.
Click to expand...

Why am I not surprised you answer my question with but a memory of something you said I said in another time and another place. Lol


----------



## Si modo

So, is Samer dead yet?


----------



## Lipush

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> What "unbased facts" do you refer to?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I remember tha months ago you poster a thread about Palestinian toddler killed by "Israeli beast". Then I pointed out to you that the child was killed by Hamas rockets, gave you a link both by Israeli AND European unbiased source which support that claim, and you waived it off, saying that I was lying, and that the Palestinian word will be taken by you no matter what. You didn't even agree to open this up for discussion.
> 
> so WHY are you preaching ME about not doing any double-check?
> 
> I could say that the earth revolves around the sun, which is known fact, but since I'm a Zionist you will probably say I'm lying. That's the feeling I get from you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why am I not surprised you answer my question with but a memory of something you said I said in another time and another place. Lol
Click to expand...


I am pointing out that it seems you don't look for facts, but only those which are against Israel or Jews. If those are there, you will believe them, not matter how outrageous, imagindary and rediculous they are. And they you criticize people who "speculate". Admit once that you have acted with hypocrisy more than one time.


----------



## Roudy

Batshit Crazy Sherri say: "Free Osama Bin Laden and Ayman Al Zawahiri!"


----------



## irosie91

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> What "unbased facts" do you refer to?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I remember tha months ago you poster a thread about Palestinian toddler killed by "Israeli beast". Then I pointed out to you that the child was killed by Hamas rockets, gave you a link both by Israeli AND European unbiased source which support that claim, and you waived it off, saying that I was lying, and that the Palestinian word will be taken by you no matter what. You didn't even agree to open this up for discussion.
> 
> so WHY are you preaching ME about not doing any double-check?
> 
> I could say that the earth revolves around the sun, which is known fact, but since I'm a Zionist you will probably say I'm lying. That's the feeling I get from you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why am I not surprised you answer my question with but a memory of something you said I said in another time and another place. Lol
Click to expand...



   ROFLMAO     this is not a court room  where a third class lawyer 
     can yell out   "HERESAY"  every time her idiot allegations 
     are  challenged.  Lipush so TESTIFIED<<< very valid
      ------counselor  dear.


----------



## MHunterB

Lipush, I find your posts describing the 'perceptions' of the sherrithing to be entirely accurate.

As soon as it started posting absolute unqualified derogation of ALL Zionists at ALL times, the  sherrithing lied.   It's statistically impossible for one side of a conflict to be absolutely wrong in all situations - unless of course one somehow views that side as 'wrong' for simply existing as the sherrithing does Israel.

It can't even be honest enough to admit that is what it believes.


----------



## Connery

"On June 8, 2005, rockets fired at the Israeli settlement of Ganei Tal killed two Palestinian workers and one Chinese worker in a packing plant. On August 2, 2005, a rocket apparently launched by Islamic Jihad killed a 6-year-old boy and his father in Beit Hanoun. On December 26, 2008 a mortar aimed at Israel killed two Palestinian girls in the Gaza Strip, aged 5 and 12"

Gaza rocket kills Palestinian girls - Middle East - Al Jazeera English

Indiscriminate Fire | Human Rights Watch

Here are a few quotes and citations just in case sherri attempts to lie her way into the argument again.


----------



## sealadaigh

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> reabhloideach said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> 
> Many of the Palestinian prisoners tried that tactic before, they go hunger strike so Israel has to free them.
> 
> The same people who kill Israelis.
> 
> Is that they expect 5 stars hotel rooms?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the ethiopian jews were not even in gaol. they had their freedom.
> 
> the man shot an israeli soldier. how many israeli soldiers or civilians are in gaol for killing palestinians?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He did not shoot an Israeli soldier, yet one more Zionist lie.
Click to expand...


fuck you. there is a lot of misinfo about this guy. you think i am a zionist, you can go to fucking hell, you bible thumping, snake charming bitch.

as for this hunger strike, i support it but these people do not have any idea how to do a hunger strike and are being so half-assed about it they have managed to turn a very powerful and effective means of protest into a joke. they have played right into the hands of the zionists on this one and do not even understand this war. they don't have a ckue as to what the battlefield is. the only reason they haven't pissed the whole thing away is that the israelis are so inept and so arrogant and have such cultural flaws that they caannot get the job done.


----------



## MHunterB

Let's face it - when someone (the sherrithing) is so dedicated in their hatred that they insist upon *literally* demonizing another poster (or entire group of same) on a chat board as 'support' for their own 'argument', they are proving there is NO logical or rational support for that 'argument'.


----------



## Lipush

Roudy said:


> Batshit Crazy Sherri say: "Free Osama Bin Laden and Ayman Al Zawahiri!"








OhMyGosh! That's so creepy!


----------



## irosie91

Connery---sherri seems to   say its legal and she is a lawyer---
--In fact 
the REASON it is legal is because it cannot be PROVEN 
that  "HAMAS LAUNCHED THE MISSILES"    In response 
to the FACT  of  rocket fire  into Israel    ---she did respond 
   "*****HAMAS DID NOT LAUNCH ROCKETS******
        I believe her assertion is based on the fact 
         that JUST WHO LAUNCHED the rockets     
          and whether or not his name is  ABDUL HAMAS 
           or not ----cannot be PROVEN (very lawyerly is she)


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Lipush said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> 
> I remember tha months ago you poster a thread about Palestinian toddler killed by "Israeli beast". Then I pointed out to you that the child was killed by Hamas rockets, gave you a link both by Israeli AND European unbiased source which support that claim, and you waived it off, saying that I was lying, and that the Palestinian word will be taken by you no matter what. You didn't even agree to open this up for discussion.
> 
> so WHY are you preaching ME about not doing any double-check?
> 
> I could say that the earth revolves around the sun, which is known fact, but since I'm a Zionist you will probably say I'm lying. That's the feeling I get from you.
> 
> 
> 
> Why am I not surprised you answer my question with but a memory of something you said I said in another time and another place. Lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am pointing out that it seems you don't look for facts, but only those which are against Israel or Jews. If those are there, you will believe them, not matter how outrageous, imagindary and rediculous they are. And they you criticize people who "speculate". Admit once that you have acted with hypocrisy more than one time.
Click to expand...


I read human rights reports documenting crimes against humanity of Israel and I believe them to be true.  Like reading about a soldier coming out of a tank and shooting and killing two little girls who were sisters waving white Flags. And he seriously wounded a third sister, that Israeli soldier.All call such acts war crimes and rightly so!


----------



## Lipush

irosie91 said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> 
> I remember tha months ago you poster a thread about Palestinian toddler killed by "Israeli beast". Then I pointed out to you that the child was killed by Hamas rockets, gave you a link both by Israeli AND European unbiased source which support that claim, and you waived it off, saying that I was lying, and that the Palestinian word will be taken by you no matter what. You didn't even agree to open this up for discussion.
> 
> so WHY are you preaching ME about not doing any double-check?
> 
> I could say that the earth revolves around the sun, which is known fact, but since I'm a Zionist you will probably say I'm lying. That's the feeling I get from you.
> 
> 
> 
> Why am I not surprised you answer my question with but a memory of something you said I said in another time and another place. Lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> ROFLMAO     this is not a court room  where a third class lawyer
> can yell out   "HERESAY"  every time her idiot allegations
> are  challenged.  Lipush so TESTIFIED<<< very valid
> ------counselor  dear.
Click to expand...


Sherri Is a lawyer?


----------



## Connery

Lipush said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why am I not surprised you answer my question with but a memory of something you said I said in another time and another place. Lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ROFLMAO     this is not a court room  where a third class lawyer
> can yell out   "HERESAY"  every time her idiot allegations
> are  challenged.  Lipush so TESTIFIED<<< very valid
> ------counselor  dear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sherri Is a lawyer?
Click to expand...


sherri is samer's lawyer.


----------



## Connery

irosie91 said:


> Connery---sherri seems to   say its legal and she is a lawyer---
> --In fact
> the REASON it is legal is because it cannot be PROVEN
> that  "HAMAS LAUNCHED THE MISSILES"    In response
> to the FACT  of  rocket fire  into Israel    ---she did respond
> "*****HAMAS DID NOT LAUNCH ROCKETS******
> I believe her assertion is based on the fact
> that JUST WHO LAUNCHED the rockets
> and whether or not his name is  ABDUL HAMAS
> or not ----cannot be PROVEN (very lawyerly is she)




Then she must show authoritative sources to support her argument.


----------



## MHunterB

reabhloideach said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reabhloideach said:
> 
> 
> 
> the ethiopian jews were not even in gaol. they had their freedom.
> 
> the man shot an israeli soldier. how many israeli soldiers or civilians are in gaol for killing palestinians?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He did not shoot an Israeli soldier, yet one more Zionist lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> fuck you. there is a lot of misinfo about this guy. you think i am a zionist, you can go to fucking hell, you bible thumping, snake charming bitch.
> 
> as for this hunger strike, i support it but these people do not have any idea how to do a hunger strike and are being so half-assed about it they have managed to turn a very powerful and effective means of protest into a joke. they have played right into the hands of the zionists on this one and do not even understand this war. they don't have a ckue as to what the battlefield is. the only reason they haven't pissed the whole thing away is that the israelis are so inept and so arrogant and have such cultural flaws that they caannot get the job done.
Click to expand...


(SIGH!)   Well, I guess *that* honeymoon is over......


----------



## Lipush

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why am I not surprised you answer my question with but a memory of something you said I said in another time and another place. Lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am pointing out that it seems you don't look for facts, but only those which are against Israel or Jews. If those are there, you will believe them, not matter how outrageous, imagindary and rediculous they are. And they you criticize people who "speculate". Admit once that you have acted with hypocrisy more than one time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I read human rights reports documenting crimes against humanity of Israel and I believe them to be true.  Like reading about a soldier coming out of a tank and shooting and killing two little girls who were sisters waving white Flags. And he seriously wounded a third sister, that Israeli soldier.All call such acts war crimes and rightly so!
Click to expand...


If you are woman of LAW you should know that you take seriously evidence which can be supported in field. When you're given an evidence which not only puts your 'facts', which you take for granted so quickly, to question, but they *conftue* them complitely, you should CHECK again if you didn't miss anything when getting to your conclusions.


----------



## Connery

MHunterB said:


> reabhloideach said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> He did not shoot an Israeli soldier, yet one more Zionist lie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fuck you. there is a lot of misinfo about this guy. you think i am a zionist, you can go to fucking hell, you bible thumping, snake charming bitch.
> 
> as for this hunger strike, i support it but these people do not have any idea how to do a hunger strike and are being so half-assed about it they have managed to turn a very powerful and effective means of protest into a joke. they have played right into the hands of the zionists on this one and do not even understand this war. they don't have a ckue as to what the battlefield is. the only reason they haven't pissed the whole thing away is that the israelis are so inept and so arrogant and have such cultural flaws that they caannot get the job done.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> (SIGH!)   Well, I guess *that* honeymoon is over......
Click to expand...


   too bad just when sherri was trying on her wedding gown...


----------



## irosie91

Sheeeesh    this discusssion is getting OUT OF CONTROL  
   Connery---you look so RUSTIC  ---I will tell you how to HUNT 
      deer ---HALAL  style---so muslims can eat the venison.  
      The deer is a "kosher"  animal----but NOT if injured 
      before  the actual  "slaughter"   (ie hunted or trapped 
         with a clamp)    ok ----pay attention

        You get your hunting rifle ----bring a deer down
        without KILLING IT-----then find a muslim child  
        (with parents' permission,   of course)   
         and ask the kid to slit its 
        throat  while saying  something like  "b'smallah"  
           now it is HALAL MEAT    (as described to me 
              by a muslim person) 

    ok-----AFTER THAT   we feed venison to the 
            innocent fasting terrorists ----in  "palestine'

   it would be even better if you could find a camel  --
       they are best when young and tender   
             (for the record---camels are never kosher---
                   lucky little humped back creatures but 
                      using the above method---they are 
                      HALAL

all of the above is in  THE NAME OF PEACE 

   (b'smallah  means  'in the name of allah' )


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Lipush said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am pointing out that it seems you don't look for facts, but only those which are against Israel or Jews. If those are there, you will believe them, not matter how outrageous, imagindary and rediculous they are. And they you criticize people who "speculate". Admit once that you have acted with hypocrisy more than one time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I read human rights reports documenting crimes against humanity of Israel and I believe them to be true.  Like reading about a soldier coming out of a tank and shooting and killing two little girls who were sisters waving white Flags. And he seriously wounded a third sister, that Israeli soldier.All call such acts war crimes and rightly so!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you are woman of LAW you should know that you take seriously evidence which can be supported in field. When you're given an evidence which not only puts your 'facts', which you take for granted so quickly, to question, but they *conftue* them complitely, you should CHECK again if you didn't miss anything when getting to your conclusions.
Click to expand...


War crimes are war crimes and there is no way to justify them or pretend they did not happen or explain them away. And one day there will be a day of reckoning for all of them.


----------



## Lipush

War crimes are to be condemned when they happen, no matter on each side.

But you stick to half truths, and you know what they say about half truths.


----------



## irosie91

Connery said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Connery---sherri seems to   say its legal and she is a lawyer---
> --In fact
> the REASON it is legal is because it cannot be PROVEN
> that  "HAMAS LAUNCHED THE MISSILES"    In response
> to the FACT  of  rocket fire  into Israel    ---she did respond
> "*****HAMAS DID NOT LAUNCH ROCKETS******
> I believe her assertion is based on the fact
> that JUST WHO LAUNCHED the rockets
> and whether or not his name is  ABDUL HAMAS
> or not ----cannot be PROVEN (very lawyerly is she)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then she must show authoritative sources to support her argument.
Click to expand...


well---it is fact that  HAMAS itself ---did deny several times  that  "HAMAS" 
does itself does the rocket launchings      Of course---we are not sure just 
WHO HAMAS IS       all we know is that all "palestinians"  
are innocent civilians.    THUS    it cannot be PROVEN   that 
GAZA breaks the cease fire         get it?       try to focus on the "LOGIC"


----------



## irosie91

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I read human rights reports documenting crimes against humanity of Israel and I believe them to be true.  Like reading about a soldier coming out of a tank and shooting and killing two little girls who were sisters waving white Flags. And he seriously wounded a third sister, that Israeli soldier.All call such acts war crimes and rightly so!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you are woman of LAW you should know that you take seriously evidence which can be supported in field. When you're given an evidence which not only puts your 'facts', which you take for granted so quickly, to question, but they *conftue* them complitely, you should CHECK again if you didn't miss anything when getting to your conclusions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> War crimes are war crimes and there is no way to justify them or pretend they did not happen or explain them away. And one day there will be a day of reckoning for all of them.
Click to expand...



ALL OF THEM?    can you furnish the TIME FRAME?
   the GEOGRAPHICAL LIMITS?    etc etc etc???

    do we get to exhume  AL NABI and stone the remains?
       hang them?      sentence to life at hard labor?


----------



## Lipush

Fanatic Christianity, Rose. Fanatic Christianity.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Lipush said:


> War crimes are to be condemned when they happen, no matter on each side.
> 
> But you stick to half truths, and you know what they say about half truths.



The war crimes are an every day thing in Israel's Occupation of Palestine . And people who struggle for Freedom from Occupation and those who stand along beside them offering them friendship and support will never stop speaking out against the Injustices as long as they continue. The words one sees lived out are a people remaining  steadfast and seeking to stay human. And that is a daily struggle, but we know injustices always end and Palestine will be free again one day and knowing what is to come fills the people with the hope they need to  continue the struggle.


----------



## Connery

irosie91 said:


> Sheeeesh    this discusssion is getting OUT OF CONTROL
> Connery---you look so RUSTIC  ---I will tell you how to HUNT
> deer ---HALAL  style---so muslims can eat the venison.
> The deer is a "kosher"  animal----but NOT if injured
> before  the actual  "slaughter"   (ie hunted or trapped
> with a clamp)    ok ----pay attention
> 
> You get your hunting rifle ----bring a deer down
> without KILLING IT-----then find a muslim child
> (with parents' permission,   of course)
> and ask the kid to slit its
> throat  while saying  something like  "b'smallah"
> now it is HALAL MEAT    (as described to me
> by a muslim person)
> 
> ok-----AFTER THAT   we feed venison to the
> innocent fasting terrorists ----in  "palestine'
> 
> it would be even better if you could find a camel  --
> they are best when young and tender
> (for the record---camels are never kosher---
> lucky little humped back creatures but
> using the above method---they are
> HALAL
> 
> all of the above is in  THE NAME OF PEACE
> 
> (b'smallah  means  'in the name of allah' )




Thank you rosie, but, these guys are protected on my property.

This is from my living room window.


----------



## Hollie

There are now 50 pages in this thread and I'm still convinced that Samy can wither away and I'd be fine with that.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Si modo said:


> So, is Samer dead yet?



If they wrapped him in Saran Wrap as I suggested, he might be dead, but he will be will be preserved!


----------



## Roudy

reabhloideach said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reabhloideach said:
> 
> 
> 
> the ethiopian jews were not even in gaol. they had their freedom.
> 
> the man shot an israeli soldier. how many israeli soldiers or civilians are in gaol for killing palestinians?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He did not shoot an Israeli soldier, yet one more Zionist lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> fuck you. there is a lot of misinfo about this guy. you think i am a zionist, you can go to fucking hell, you bible thumping, snake charming bitch.
> 
> as for this hunger strike, i support it but these people do not have any idea how to do a hunger strike and are being so half-assed about it they have managed to turn a very powerful and effective means of protest into a joke. they have played right into the hands of the zionists on this one and do not even understand this war. they don't have a ckue as to what the battlefield is. the only reason they haven't pissed the whole thing away is that the israelis are so inept and so arrogant and have such cultural flaws that they caannot get the job done.
Click to expand...

Ha ha ha!  One crazy Nazi calling another one a Nazi.  On the bright side it's good to see Seal sober and taking his meds for a change.


----------



## Hossfly

Roudy said:


> reabhloideach said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> He did not shoot an Israeli soldier, yet one more Zionist lie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fuck you. there is a lot of misinfo about this guy. you think i am a zionist, you can go to fucking hell, you bible thumping, snake charming bitch.
> 
> as for this hunger strike, i support it but these people do not have any idea how to do a hunger strike and are being so half-assed about it they have managed to turn a very powerful and effective means of protest into a joke. they have played right into the hands of the zionists on this one and do not even understand this war. they don't have a ckue as to what the battlefield is. the only reason they haven't pissed the whole thing away is that the israelis are so inept and so arrogant and have such cultural flaws that they caannot get the job done.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ha ha ha!  One crazy Nazi calling another one a Nazi.  On the bright side it's good to see Seal sober and taking his meds for a change.
Click to expand...

When I saw that reply to Sherrie, I spit out my denture and it went under the couch. Glad I got a pre-schooler to fetch my teeth.


----------



## usmcstinger

Who cares. The Palestinians came from Crete. They are not Semites or Arabs. They were not the first people to inhabit the area known Palestine. Do some research and you will find  the truth.


----------



## Uncensored2008

usmcstinger said:


> Who cares. The Palestinians came from Crete. They are not Semites or Arabs. They were not the first people to inhabit the area known Palestine. Do some research and you will find  the truth.



Most of the "Palestinians" came from Egypt - including this Samer clown who declares that he is fighting for the honor and glory of Egypt. 

There is no such thing as a Palestinian, never has been. This dude is an Egyptian.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Desperate to break Samer Issawi hunger strike, Israel relentlessly targets his family

"As people all over the world participate in today&#8217;s global hunger strike in solidarity with Palestinian prisoners, Samer Issawi has become an international figure of determination in his fight against the violations of the occupation. As he nears the end of his 164th day of hunger strike it is clear to Israel that Samer&#8217;s strength will continue to outweigh their brute force.

As part of the 2011 prisoner swap between Hamas and Israel, Sameer was released after serving ten years of a thirty year sentence. Seven months later he was re-arrested in violation of the prisoner swap terms, with the Israeli Military Court suggesting a twenty year sentence to complete the original thirty year sentence. Samer was re-arrested following an apparent breach of the conditions of his release forbidding him from leaving Jerusalem. He was captured in an area of land that does not belong to the Jerusalem governate according to the Israeli military, but the West Bank. &#8220;We do not know what Jerusalem is for us. Whenever the Israeli regime wants to change its boundaries, it does it by deceit and under the false cover of security,&#8221; said Samer&#8217;s father to Mondoweiss."

Revenge against the family has been a fact of life for the Issawi family, as the article explains. 

All but one of the seven brothers and sisters have spent time in Israeli prisons. 

Fadi Issawi was killed, shot by Israeli soldiers in 1994, a week after his 16th birthday. Yet another child targeted and killed by Israel, certainly not surprised by that, the Zionist way is to target and hurt and kill children in Palestine!

As Samer&#8217;s strike continues and his health deteriorates, israel is desperate to break his resolve. So, more targeting of the family for abuses commences.

On December 18,  Samer was publically beaten in the Jerusalem Magistrates Court after he tried to greet his family, dragged from his wheelchair and carried away, repeatedly crying out as he was hit on his chest by the guards around him. As a result the family were barred from the trial. Samer's sister Shireen Issawi was later on that same day  arrested by the Israeli army. She was held for 24 hours, and then released to house arrest for ten days. They also confiscated her license to practice her profession as a lawyer for six months. What kind of government occupies a people and carries out practices like that against a people, taking a law license for her acts in defending her own brother and fighting unlawful acts of the Occupier?

Shireen says, "When they realised that they will never break Samer&#8217;s hunger strike, when they realised everyday he is stronger, and everyday more people are supporting him, the Israeli authorities started going crazy. In the end Samer will have his victory. Over 160 days is a long time, and he has become a symbol, not just for Palestinian people. All around the world people have an international view about him and his struggle, but Israel doesn&#8217;t want anyone to know. When we go to protest to support Samer, it&#8217;s not just the family; there are Palestinians and people from all over the world taking part, and he has gathered everyone who has a conscious, as a human being.&#8221;

Shireen explains how even the house the family lives in has been targeted. Just two days earlier, the Israeli military came and cut off the water line from the house, and the family gets a bucket of water a day from neighbors. Israeli Occupiers claim they must pay around 50, 000 US dollars for water they claim they have not paid for, despite paying a monthly bill every month. They are getting documents together to prove their case, but it was all obviously just a part of the continuing attacks on Samer's family to stop his hunger strike.

Samer&#8217;s brother, Ra&#8217;fat Issawi, had his house demolished on 1/1/2013, there was no demolition order or anything, the army just came and destroyed his house, where he lived with his wife and three children.

&#8220;This is revenge against the family as a whole,&#8221; said Shireen.

Besides all of these attacks on the family, during Samer&#8217;s plight two of his brothers have been arrested, Midhat and another brother. In May 2012, Midhat missed the birth of his first child. held  in an Israeli prison, arrested at 4 am in the morning for attending prisoner solidarity protests. he was not allowed visits from his wife and newborn baby, either. The second brother was released after 24 hours, again arrested for participating in protests, banned from attending any demonstrations in support of his brother&#8217;s struggle for 90 days.

&#8220;I want the world to see Israel&#8217;s policies and witness the Palestinians&#8217; humanity. That is our only hope,&#8221; said Samer&#8217;s father Tariq Issawi to Mondoweiss.

This story of all the family has been put through, for Israel to keep unlawfully detaining a Palestinian political prisoner, Samer Issawi, is disgraceful. 

And this story needs to be told and retold and every American needs to know this story of what Israel does to Palestinians in their Occupation of Palestine.

And when Americans know the truth about the Occupation, I cannot help but think we will want and demand our government to stop funding that Occupation, which we do presently to the tune of millions of dollars every single day.

Desperate to break Samer Issawi hunger strike, Israel relentlessly targets his family

Sherri


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

reabhloideach said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reabhloideach said:
> 
> 
> 
> the ethiopian jews were not even in gaol. they had their freedom.
> 
> the man shot an israeli soldier. how many israeli soldiers or civilians are in gaol for killing palestinians?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He did not shoot an Israeli soldier, yet one more Zionist lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> fuck you. there is a lot of misinfo about this guy. you think i am a zionist, you can go to fucking hell, you bible thumping, snake charming bitch.
> 
> as for this hunger strike, i support it but these people do not have any idea how to do a hunger strike and are being so half-assed about it they have managed to turn a very powerful and effective means of protest into a joke. they have played right into the hands of the zionists on this one and do not even understand this war. they don't have a ckue as to what the battlefield is. the only reason they haven't pissed the whole thing away is that the israelis are so inept and so arrogant and have such cultural flaws that they caannot get the job done.
Click to expand...


Sorry you interpreted my post as calling you a Zionist, that was not my intent, I placed some Hate filled Zionist posters on Ignore and I assumed that information there in your post was obtained from one of them and it was them I was referring to as Zionists, not you. I am sorry about that. 

Sherri


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Hollie said:


> There are now 50 pages in this thread and I'm still convinced that Samy can wither away and I'd be fine with that.



Well, not surprised , you are acting just like your Jewish ancestors. 

They crucified Jesus and they remained fine with that!

Hate is in your blood.

And I am not saying this because I see every Jew this way, it is a response to your comments about Samer and how like your comments are to how Jews participated in and responded to the crucifixion of Jesus. 

Let's look at the similarities for a moment. Jesus did not have to allow it to happen, His crucifixion, Samer has the same choice. The Jews in the Palestine of Jesus times did not have to insist on his crucifixion, the Israeli Jews in Palestine today could let Samer go and live, as well. Israelis are not intervening to stop the Injustice against Samer, and Jews of Palestine did not intervene to stop the crucifixion of Jesus. Jews of Palestine when Jesus lived were fine with Jesus being crucified and Jews in Palestine today are fine with Samer dying.

And, about choices, the reality is no matter what our ancestors did, we do not have to respond the same way. There is an option other than to Hate.

Sherri


----------



## MHunterB

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are now 50 pages in this thread and I'm still convinced that Samy can wither away and I'd be fine with that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, not surprised you are acting just like your Jewish ancestors.
> 
> They crucified Jesus and they remain fine with that!
> 
> Hate is in (S) your(/S)  *my* blood.
Click to expand...


There, I've fixed it for the sherrithing......


----------



## syrenn

Is he dead yet???


----------



## syrenn

Si modo said:


> So, is Samer dead yet?





i keep asking the same thing every day. You would think he should be dropping soon!


----------



## SAYIT

Roudy said:


> reabhloideach said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> He did not shoot an Israeli soldier, yet one more Zionist lie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fuck you. there is a lot of misinfo about this guy. you think i am a zionist, you can go to fucking hell, you bible thumping, snake charming bitch.
> 
> as for this hunger strike, i support it but these people do not have any idea how to do a hunger strike and are being so half-assed about it they have managed to turn a very powerful and effective means of protest into a joke. they have played right into the hands of the zionists on this one and do not even understand this war. they don't have a ckue as to what the battlefield is. the only reason they haven't pissed the whole thing away is that the israelis are so inept and so arrogant and have such cultural flaws that they caannot get the job done.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ha ha ha!  One crazy Nazi calling another one a Nazi.  On the bright side it's good to see Seal sober and taking his meds for a change.
Click to expand...


That's Seal sober?


----------



## Hossfly

syrenn said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, is Samer dead yet?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i keep asking the same thing every day. You would think he should be dropping soon!
Click to expand...

I heard a rumor that the hunger strikers are having meals catered in from Chilis.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Photo from yesterday's Protests


----------



## MHunterB

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are now 50 pages in this thread and I'm still convinced that Samy can wither away and I'd be fine with that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, not surprised , you are acting just like your Jewish ancestors.
> 
> They crucified Jesus and they remained fine with that!
> 
> Hate is in your blood.
> 
> And I am not saying this because I see every Jew this way, it is a response to your comments about Samer and how like your comments are to how Jews participated in and responded to the crucifixion of Jesus.
> 
> Let's look at the similarities for a moment. Jesus did not have to allow it to happen, His crucifixion, Samer has the same choice. The Jews in the Palestine of Jesus times did not have to insist on his crucifixion, the Israeli Jews in Palestine today could let Samer go and live, as well. Israelis are not intervening to stop the Injustice against Samer, and Jews of Palestine did not intervene to stop the crucifixion of Jesus. Jews of Palestine when Jesus lived were fine with Jesus being crucified and Jews in Palestine today are fine with Samer dying.
> 
> And, about choices, the reality is no matter what our ancestors did, we do not have to respond the same way. There is an option other than to Hate.
> 
> Sherri
Click to expand...


LMAO - lousy attempt to cover your filthy ass, liar.   There are no similarities as you IMAGINE - unless Jesus organized, participated in and advocated terrorism against the Jewish people.

Somehow, I just don't think Jesus was in favor of such actions as Samer had been involved in via the PFLP, for decades.


----------



## skye

sherrimunnerlyn said:


> photo from yesterday's protests




catwoman!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sealadaigh

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> reabhloideach said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> He did not shoot an Israeli soldier, yet one more Zionist lie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fuck you. there is a lot of misinfo about this guy. you think i am a zionist, you can go to fucking hell, you bible thumping, snake charming bitch.
> 
> as for this hunger strike, i support it but these people do not have any idea how to do a hunger strike and are being so half-assed about it they have managed to turn a very powerful and effective means of protest into a joke. they have played right into the hands of the zionists on this one and do not even understand this war. they don't have a ckue as to what the battlefield is. the only reason they haven't pissed the whole thing away is that the israelis are so inept and so arrogant and have such cultural flaws that they caannot get the job done.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry you interpreted my post as calling you a Zionist, that was not my intent, I placed some Hate filled Zionist posters on Ignore and I assumed that information there in your post was obtained from one of them and it was them I was referring to as Zionists, not you. I am sorry about that.
> 
> Sherri
Click to expand...


and i am sorry if i misinterpreted what you said.

these people are making me sick to my stomach though, laughing about this guy dieing. and their racist attitudes.

at this point, i am ready to burn this whole fucking thread down by telling holocaust jokes. i mean if one guy dieing is funny, 3,000,000 ews in hitler's camps oughta be hilarious.


----------



## sealadaigh

MHunterB said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are now 50 pages in this thread and I'm still convinced that Samy can wither away and I'd be fine with that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, not surprised , you are acting just like your Jewish ancestors.
> 
> They crucified Jesus and they remained fine with that!
> 
> Hate is in your blood.
> 
> And I am not saying this because I see every Jew this way, it is a response to your comments about Samer and how like your comments are to how Jews participated in and responded to the crucifixion of Jesus.
> 
> Let's look at the similarities for a moment. Jesus did not have to allow it to happen, His crucifixion, Samer has the same choice. The Jews in the Palestine of Jesus times did not have to insist on his crucifixion, the Israeli Jews in Palestine today could let Samer go and live, as well. Israelis are not intervening to stop the Injustice against Samer, and Jews of Palestine did not intervene to stop the crucifixion of Jesus. Jews of Palestine when Jesus lived were fine with Jesus being crucified and Jews in Palestine today are fine with Samer dying.
> 
> And, about choices, the reality is no matter what our ancestors did, we do not have to respond the same way. There is an option other than to Hate.
> 
> Sherri
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LMAO - lousy attempt to cover your filthy ass, liar.   There are no similarities as you IMAGINE - unless Jesus organized, participated in and advocated *terrorism against the Jewish people.*
> Somehow, I just don't think Jesus was in favor of such actions as Samer had been involved in via the PFLP, for decades.
Click to expand...


yeah...and when we fail to make a distinction between jewish people and israelis, you friggin' jews have a field day whining "anti-semitism" about that one.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Friday will also be a day of demonstrations;  The first one will be in front of BBC!!

" Please all in London, join and hold Issawi's photos and call for his freedom.. Ask your friends to join too.. Ask your governments to release Issawi who is detained with no charge! He is dying now and in a very critical condition.. So when people will say no to "Illegal Detention!". Start Now. Act Now. We want the whole world to act on Friday. Want Samer to be with us on Saturday or even before..
 Want to hear from you.. All of you can organize a similar one.. Start now.."

Protest BBC Bias - Solidarity with Palestinian Prisoners
January 11 at 2:00pm in UTC

BBC Headquarters, Portland Place, London W1A 1AA

In solidarity with Samer Issawi, A 24-hour mass hunger strike around the world (

Sherri


----------



## sealadaigh

SAYIT said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reabhloideach said:
> 
> 
> 
> fuck you. there is a lot of misinfo about this guy. you think i am a zionist, you can go to fucking hell, you bible thumping, snake charming bitch.
> 
> as for this hunger strike, i support it but these people do not have any idea how to do a hunger strike and are being so half-assed about it they have managed to turn a very powerful and effective means of protest into a joke. they have played right into the hands of the zionists on this one and do not even understand this war. they don't have a ckue as to what the battlefield is. the only reason they haven't pissed the whole thing away is that the israelis are so inept and so arrogant and have such cultural flaws that they caannot get the job done.
> 
> 
> 
> Ha ha ha!  One crazy Nazi calling another one a Nazi.  On the bright side it's good to see Seal sober and taking his meds for a change.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's Seal sober?
Click to expand...


just because i am irish does not mean i drink. i do not drink. even if i did, the jew who owns the bar down the street waters down his drinks, so no one is getting drunk anyway.


----------



## Connery

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Photo from yesterday's Protests



This woman looks like an idiot.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

reabhloideach said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reabhloideach said:
> 
> 
> 
> fuck you. there is a lot of misinfo about this guy. you think i am a zionist, you can go to fucking hell, you bible thumping, snake charming bitch.
> 
> as for this hunger strike, i support it but these people do not have any idea how to do a hunger strike and are being so half-assed about it they have managed to turn a very powerful and effective means of protest into a joke. they have played right into the hands of the zionists on this one and do not even understand this war. they don't have a ckue as to what the battlefield is. the only reason they haven't pissed the whole thing away is that the israelis are so inept and so arrogant and have such cultural flaws that they caannot get the job done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry you interpreted my post as calling you a Zionist, that was not my intent, I placed some Hate filled Zionist posters on Ignore and I assumed that information there in your post was obtained from one of them and it was them I was referring to as Zionists, not you. I am sorry about that.
> 
> Sherri
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> and i am sorry if i misinterpreted what you said.
> 
> these people are making me sick to my stomach though, laughing about this guy dieing. and their racist attitudes.
> 
> at this point, i am ready to burn this whole fucking thread down by telling holocaust jokes. i mean if one guy dieing is funny, 3,000,000 ews in hitler's camps oughta be hilarious.
Click to expand...


I had to put some posters on ignore, before the hunger strike on Monday, they were just causing too much distractions, it has been a few days, now,  and I started to remove them this morning, but the first post I read was from skye where her comments were fuck Samer and fuck me, and I immediately put her back on ignore. I do not want to read that kind of post, so I am not.

Another way to look at this is this type of response to the Occupation, and even the hate on this thread, is that these Palestinian hunger strikes, are really hurting Israel and her image, all over the world. And we see so much Hate, because the threat these actions pose to Israel is so great and so feared. I mean, just look at the fact all the Facebook pages stay up, when the discussion is a third intifada or even boycotts, Jews start complaining and close the Facebook pages, It does not work with these hunger strikes, they  cannot shut people up on this issue, they cannot stop the intl movement that is growing stronger every day, it cannot and it will not be stopped. 

We can look at all of this Hate as a positive thing. We just have to find a way to endure it, too.

Sherri


----------



## Connery

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> reabhloideach said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry you interpreted my post as calling you a Zionist, that was not my intent, I placed some Hate filled Zionist posters on Ignore and I assumed that information there in your post was obtained from one of them and it was them I was referring to as Zionists, not you. I am sorry about that.
> 
> Sherri
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and i am sorry if i misinterpreted what you said.
> 
> these people are making me sick to my stomach though, laughing about this guy dieing. and their racist attitudes.
> 
> at this point, i am ready to burn this whole fucking thread down by telling holocaust jokes. i mean if one guy dieing is funny, 3,000,000 ews in hitler's camps oughta be hilarious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I had to put some posters on ignore, before the hunger strike on Monday, they were just causing too much distractions, it has been a few days, now,  and I started to remove them this morning, but the first post I read was from skye where her comments were fuck Samer and fuck me, and I immediately put her back on ignore. I do not want to read that kind of post, so I am not.
> 
> Another way to look at this is this type of response to the Occupation, and even the hate on this thread, is that these Palestinian hunger strikes, are really hurting Israel and her image, all over the world. And we see so much Hate, because the threat these actions pose to Israel is so great and so feared. I mean, just look at the fact all the Facebook pages stay up, when the discussion is a third intifada or even boycotts, Jews start complaining and close the Facebook pages, It does not work with these hunger strikes, they  cannot shut people up on this issue, they cannot stop the intl movement that is growing stronger every day, it cannot and it will not be stopped.
> 
> We can look at all of this Hate as a positive thing. *We just have to find a way to endure it, too.*
> 
> Sherri
Click to expand...


You are enduring nothing sherri, you are just one of many who do a great deal of talking on the internet. The extent of your conviction for this insane cause is as deep as your ability to posts pictures.


----------



## sealadaigh

syrenn said:


> Is he dead yet???



who? the butcher of beirut...lol...that dude is so large he could go on a hunger strike today and still live longer than it would take leon klinghoffer in his present condition of fish food to sing "what shall we do with a drunken sailor"...with his wife's tearful accompaniment.

LOL.


----------



## Hossfly

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Photo from yesterday's Protests


Gee, Frau Sherri, do you think you can organize a protest comprised of Christians, Buddhists and Hindus whose relatives have been beheaded by your Muslim pals for no other reason than they were considered Infidels?  I am sure they would appreciate it.  It really is a shame that no protests are organized by Muslims condemning what their Muslim brethren are doing to non Muslims in Muslim countries.  Maybe Frau Sherri can convince them that it is time that they should do this to show the world that they don't like what their fellow Muslims are doing.


----------



## irosie91

I have an EXCELLENT suggestion in helping release  Samer----for sheri.  

this is how you do it.     get a list of people from the israeli government that 
IT imagines are dangerous insofar as being POSSIBLE terrorists .    
Of that list get  100 volunteers       They volunteer to get lined up against 
a wall and shot  IF---any one of the  "MILITARY"  groups with which 
SAMER was associated commit any act of violence against jews in the 
next ten years.     Its a  WIN WIN situation for isa-respecters -----lessens 
the possibility of violence in the NAME OF ISA.   An an extre bonus you can 
add you OWN NAME to the list


----------



## sealadaigh

Connery said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reabhloideach said:
> 
> 
> 
> and i am sorry if i misinterpreted what you said.
> 
> these people are making me sick to my stomach though, laughing about this guy dieing. and their racist attitudes.
> 
> at this point, i am ready to burn this whole fucking thread down by telling holocaust jokes. i mean if one guy dieing is funny, 3,000,000 ews in hitler's camps oughta be hilarious.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had to put some posters on ignore, before the hunger strike on Monday, they were just causing too much distractions, it has been a few days, now,  and I started to remove them this morning, but the first post I read was from skye where her comments were fuck Samer and fuck me, and I immediately put her back on ignore. I do not want to read that kind of post, so I am not.
> 
> Another way to look at this is this type of response to the Occupation, and even the hate on this thread, is that these Palestinian hunger strikes, are really hurting Israel and her image, all over the world. And we see so much Hate, because the threat these actions pose to Israel is so great and so feared. I mean, just look at the fact all the Facebook pages stay up, when the discussion is a third intifada or even boycotts, Jews start complaining and close the Facebook pages, It does not work with these hunger strikes, they  cannot shut people up on this issue, they cannot stop the intl movement that is growing stronger every day, it cannot and it will not be stopped.
> 
> We can look at all of this Hate as a positive thing. *We just have to find a way to endure it, too.*
> 
> Sherri
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are enduring nothing sherri, you are just one of many who do a great deal of talking on the internet. The extent of your conviction for this insane cause is as deep as your ability to posts pictures.
Click to expand...


hogwash...i may not agree with everything she says, the pro-palestinian posters do not walk in lock step, but some serious issues have been brought up and no one seems to want to address them and many posters only contributions are personal attacks on posters and ridiculing a legitimate protest by a man unfairly gaoled.

there was a song about internment in the six counties...operation demetrius...9 august, 1071...it could well be applied here...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DJW7nx_6460]I.R.A Wolfe Tones - The Men Behind The Wire - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## SAYIT

reabhloideach said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ha ha ha!  One crazy Nazi calling another one a Nazi.  On the bright side it's good to see Seal sober and taking his meds for a change.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's Seal sober?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> just because i am irish does not mean i drink. i do not drink. even if i did, the jew who owns the bar down the street waters down his drinks, so no one is getting drunk anyway.
Click to expand...


What the hell does being Irish have to do with drinking and you have only 1 bar in your 'hood, Princess?


----------



## SAYIT

reabhloideach said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is he dead yet???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> who? the butcher of beirut...lol...that dude is so large he could go on a hunger strike today and still live longer than it would take leon klinghoffer in his present condition of fish food to sing "what shall we do with a drunken sailor"...with his wife's tearful accompaniment.
> 
> LOL.
Click to expand...


Klinghoffer's body was found a week after he was murdered by your buds, Princess, and his wife died of cancer a few months after his funeral. Obviously that's all very funny to a Nazi slimeball like you. Dead Americans.


----------



## Hossfly

SAYIT said:


> reabhloideach said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is he dead yet???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> who? the butcher of beirut...lol...that dude is so large he could go on a hunger strike today and still live longer than it would take leon klinghoffer in his present condition of fish food to sing "what shall we do with a drunken sailor"...with his wife's tearful accompaniment.
> 
> LOL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Klinghoffer's body was found a week after he was murdered by your buds, Princess, and his wife died of cancer a few months after his funeral. Obviously that's all very funny to a Nazi slimeball like you.
Click to expand...

*"Do as I say, Not as I do.*
*~~Sealadaigh*


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

reabhloideach said:


> Connery said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I had to put some posters on ignore, before the hunger strike on Monday, they were just causing too much distractions, it has been a few days, now,  and I started to remove them this morning, but the first post I read was from skye where her comments were fuck Samer and fuck me, and I immediately put her back on ignore. I do not want to read that kind of post, so I am not.
> 
> Another way to look at this is this type of response to the Occupation, and even the hate on this thread, is that these Palestinian hunger strikes, are really hurting Israel and her image, all over the world. And we see so much Hate, because the threat these actions pose to Israel is so great and so feared. I mean, just look at the fact all the Facebook pages stay up, when the discussion is a third intifada or even boycotts, Jews start complaining and close the Facebook pages, It does not work with these hunger strikes, they  cannot shut people up on this issue, they cannot stop the intl movement that is growing stronger every day, it cannot and it will not be stopped.
> 
> We can look at all of this Hate as a positive thing. *We just have to find a way to endure it, too.*
> 
> Sherri
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are enduring nothing sherri, you are just one of many who do a great deal of talking on the internet. The extent of your conviction for this insane cause is as deep as your ability to posts pictures.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> hogwash...i may not agree with everything she says, the pro-palestinian posters do not walk in lock step, but some serious issues have been brought up and no one seems to want to address them and many posters only contributions are personal attacks on posters and ridiculing a legitimate protest by a man unfairly gaoled.
> 
> there was a song about internment in the six counties...operation demetrius...9 august, 1071...it could well be applied here...
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DJW7nx_6460]I.R.A Wolfe Tones - The Men Behind The Wire - YouTube[/ame]
Click to expand...


"RECALLING THE IRISH HUNGER STRIKE OF 1981

By John Hurson of County Tyrone, Ireland

In 1980, 7 IRA men in the H Block prison embarked on a hunger strike seeking to re establish their political status, which the British Government had ended 4 years before. After 53 days, and the men close to death, a deal was apparently on the table from the Thatcher led British Government, and the men called of their hunger strike. In the days that followed, it became clear that there was no deal.   2 months later, another hunger strike was announced, and on March 1st, Bobby Sands began his hunger strike. As part of their strategy, different men would join at later stages. Several men would follow Bobby, and by the end of the summer, 10 men had died before the hunger strike was called off.

The prisoners had 5 demands:

1. The right not to wear a prison uniform;

2. The right not to do prison work;

3. The right of free association with other prisoners, and to organise educational and recreational pursuits;

4. The right to one visit, one letter and one parcel per week;

5. Full restoration of remission lost through the protest"

Learning from the Irish Hunger Strikes of 1981 and the Palestinian Challenge «

Sherri


----------



## MHunterB

Seal seems to be intent on finding excuses to show off new levels of obnoxious racist filth on this board..... 

But I suppose we should all be glad that he's made it up with the little sherrithing.  Neither one of 'em seems to have another pal online, poor l'il dears!  : ))


----------



## MHunterB

Ah, more from the conspiranutter  turd licker, Richard Falk.  Yes indeed - quite a recommendation there!


----------



## MHunterB

Does anyone else pity the poor l'il sherrithing's delicate virgin eyes?  I mean, Skye allegedly posted 'fuck Samer and fuck you' - and that was oh-so-atrocious, the dear 'humanitarian pacifist Christian' was so offended it had to put Skye on 'ignore'.

I suppose the rest of us aren't so tender and delicate, considering that the self-sainted sherrithing has 'fucked' quite a few times on this forum.  If we each had her delicate sensibilities, then just who'd be left for her to "discuss" with?


----------



## skye

MHunterB said:


> Does anyone else pity the poor l'il sherrithing's delicate virgin eyes?  I mean, Skye allegedly posted 'fuck Samer and fuck you' - and that was oh-so-atrocious, the dear 'humanitarian pacifist Christian' was so offended it had to put Skye on 'ignore'.
> 
> I suppose the rest of us aren't so tender and delicate, considering that the self-sainted sherrithing has 'fucked' quite a few times on this forum.  If we each had her delicate sensibilities, then just who'd be left for her to "discuss" with?




Yes.

But then again it's easier for   cowards like  Sherri to "say" she is putting people on ignore....that way she doesn't have to answer difficult questions!

Losers like her will be losers all the way.   Total losers!


----------



## SAYIT

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> reabhloideach said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Connery said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are enduring nothing sherri, you are just one of many who do a great deal of talking on the internet. The extent of your conviction for this insane cause is as deep as your ability to posts pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hogwash...i may not agree with everything she says, the pro-palestinian posters do not walk in lock step, but some serious issues have been brought up and no one seems to want to address them and many posters only contributions are personal attacks on posters and ridiculing a legitimate protest by a man unfairly gaoled.
> 
> there was a song about internment in the six counties...operation demetrius...9 august, 1071...it could well be applied here...
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DJW7nx_6460]I.R.A Wolfe Tones - The Men Behind The Wire - YouTube[/ame]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "RECALLING THE IRISH HUNGER STRIKE OF 1981
> 
> By John Hurson of County Tyrone, Ireland
> 
> In 1980, 7 IRA men in the H Block prison embarked on a hunger strike seeking to re establish their political status, which the British Government had ended 4 years before. After 53 days, and the men close to death, a deal was apparently on the table from the Thatcher led British Government, and the men called of their hunger strike. In the days that followed, it became clear that there was no deal.   2 months later, another hunger strike was announced, and on March 1st, Bobby Sands began his hunger strike. As part of their strategy, different men would join at later stages. Several men would follow Bobby, and by the end of the summer, 10 men had died before the hunger strike was called off.
> 
> The prisoners had 5 demands:
> 
> 1. The right not to wear a prison uniform;
> 
> 2. The right not to do prison work;
> 
> 3. The right of free association with other prisoners, and to organise educational and recreational pursuits;
> 
> 4. The right to one visit, one letter and one parcel per week;
> 
> 5. Full restoration of remission lost through the protest"
> 
> Learning from the Irish Hunger Strikes of 1981 and the Palestinian Challenge «
> 
> Sherri
Click to expand...


Ah ... peaceful Ireland!
Sixth night of Belfast violence - ITV News


----------



## Connery

reabhloideach said:


> Connery said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I had to put some posters on ignore, before the hunger strike on Monday, they were just causing too much distractions, it has been a few days, now,  and I started to remove them this morning, but the first post I read was from skye where her comments were fuck Samer and fuck me, and I immediately put her back on ignore. I do not want to read that kind of post, so I am not.
> 
> Another way to look at this is this type of response to the Occupation, and even the hate on this thread, is that these Palestinian hunger strikes, are really hurting Israel and her image, all over the world. And we see so much Hate, because the threat these actions pose to Israel is so great and so feared. I mean, just look at the fact all the Facebook pages stay up, when the discussion is a third intifada or even boycotts, Jews start complaining and close the Facebook pages, It does not work with these hunger strikes, they  cannot shut people up on this issue, they cannot stop the intl movement that is growing stronger every day, it cannot and it will not be stopped.
> 
> We can look at all of this Hate as a positive thing. *We just have to find a way to endure it, too.*
> 
> Sherri
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are enduring nothing sherri, you are just one of many who do a great deal of talking on the internet. The extent of your conviction for this insane cause is as deep as your ability to posts pictures.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> hogwash...i may not agree with everything she says, the pro-palestinian posters do not walk in lock step, but some serious issues have been brought up and no one seems to want to address them and many posters only contributions are personal attacks on posters and ridiculing a legitimate protest by a man unfairly gaoled.
> 
> there was a song about internment in the six counties...operation demetrius...9 august, 1071...it could well be applied here...
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DJW7nx_6460]I.R.A Wolfe Tones - The Men Behind The Wire - YouTube[/ame]
Click to expand...


Since you and sherri have made up and are "one" again, perhaps you should ask her where her five bucks are. Further, bringing an issue, calling people names, putting people on ignore and posting the same dead children repeatedly, using  faulty sources and citing biblical quotes smacks of an unstable mind, misinformed opinions and disingenuous motives.


----------



## Connery

MHunterB said:


> Does anyone else pity the poor l'il sherrithing's delicate virgin eyes?  I mean, Skye allegedly posted 'fuck Samer and fuck you' - and that was oh-so-atrocious, the dear 'humanitarian pacifist Christian' was so offended it had to put Skye on 'ignore'.
> 
> I suppose the rest of us aren't so tender and delicate, considering that the self-sainted sherrithing has 'fucked' quite a few times on this forum.  If we each had her delicate sensibilities, then just who'd be left for her to "discuss" with?



sherri called me a NAZI, a liar and a follower of Satan, but, she did not say fuck you....


----------



## Hossfly

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> reabhloideach said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Connery said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are enduring nothing sherri, you are just one of many who do a great deal of talking on the internet. The extent of your conviction for this insane cause is as deep as your ability to posts pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hogwash...i may not agree with everything she says, the pro-palestinian posters do not walk in lock step, but some serious issues have been brought up and no one seems to want to address them and many posters only contributions are personal attacks on posters and ridiculing a legitimate protest by a man unfairly gaoled.
> 
> there was a song about internment in the six counties...operation demetrius...9 august, 1071...it could well be applied here...
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DJW7nx_6460]I.R.A Wolfe Tones - The Men Behind The Wire - YouTube[/ame]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "RECALLING THE IRISH HUNGER STRIKE OF 1981
> 
> By John Hurson of County Tyrone, Ireland
> 
> In 1980, 7 IRA men in the H Block prison embarked on a hunger strike seeking to re establish their political status, which the British Government had ended 4 years before. After 53 days, and the men close to death, a deal was apparently on the table from the Thatcher led British Government, and the men called of their hunger strike. In the days that followed, it became clear that there was no deal.   2 months later, another hunger strike was announced, and on March 1st, Bobby Sands began his hunger strike. As part of their strategy, different men would join at later stages. Several men would follow Bobby, and by the end of the summer, 10 men had died before the hunger strike was called off.
> 
> The prisoners had 5 demands:
> 
> 1. The right not to wear a prison uniform;
> 
> 2. The right not to do prison work;
> 
> 3. The right of free association with other prisoners, and to organise educational and recreational pursuits;
> 
> 4. The right to one visit, one letter and one parcel per week;
> 
> 5. Full restoration of remission lost through the protest"
> 
> Learning from the Irish Hunger Strikes of 1981 and the Palestinian Challenge «
> 
> Sherri
Click to expand...

I wonder if Frau Sherri, the "good Christian woman," is keeping up to date on the Christians in Iranian prisons.  If she possibly is (which is very doubtful), could she tell us how these imprisoned Christians are faring.  Isn't that something -- being thrown in jail just because of your religious beliefs.  Maybe Frau Sherri can organize a protest here in the U,S. to remind Americans that in this modern world there are people who are thrown in jail just for the religion they happen to follow.
Nadarkhani free, but Iran


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn




----------



## SherriMunnerlyn




----------



## SherriMunnerlyn




----------



## SherriMunnerlyn




----------



## SherriMunnerlyn




----------



## SherriMunnerlyn




----------



## SherriMunnerlyn




----------



## SherriMunnerlyn




----------



## Lipush

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> reabhloideach said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Connery said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are enduring nothing sherri, you are just one of many who do a great deal of talking on the internet. The extent of your conviction for this insane cause is as deep as your ability to posts pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hogwash...i may not agree with everything she says, the pro-palestinian posters do not walk in lock step, but some serious issues have been brought up and no one seems to want to address them and many posters only contributions are personal attacks on posters and ridiculing a legitimate protest by a man unfairly gaoled.
> 
> there was a song about internment in the six counties...operation demetrius...9 august, 1071...it could well be applied here...
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DJW7nx_6460]I.R.A Wolfe Tones - The Men Behind The Wire - YouTube[/ame]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "RECALLING THE IRISH HUNGER STRIKE OF 1981
> 
> By John Hurson of County Tyrone, Ireland
> 
> In 1980, 7 IRA men in the H Block prison embarked on a hunger strike seeking to re establish their political status, which the British Government had ended 4 years before. After 53 days, and the men close to death, a deal was apparently on the table from the Thatcher led British Government, and the men called of their hunger strike. In the days that followed, it became clear that there was no deal.   2 months later, another hunger strike was announced, and on March 1st, Bobby Sands began his hunger strike. As part of their strategy, different men would join at later stages. Several men would follow Bobby, and by the end of the summer, 10 men had died before the hunger strike was called off.
> 
> The prisoners had 5 demands:
> 
> 1. The right not to wear a prison uniform;
> 
> 2. The right not to do prison work;
> 
> 3. The right of free association with other prisoners, and to organise educational and recreational pursuits;
> 
> 4. The right to one visit, one letter and one parcel per week;
> 
> 5. Full restoration of remission lost through the protest"
> 
> Learning from the Irish Hunger Strikes of 1981 and the Palestinian Challenge «
> 
> Sherri
Click to expand...


I wonder how many of those requests were given to Gilad Shalit in "prison".


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Lipush said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reabhloideach said:
> 
> 
> 
> hogwash...i may not agree with everything she says, the pro-palestinian posters do not walk in lock step, but some serious issues have been brought up and no one seems to want to address them and many posters only contributions are personal attacks on posters and ridiculing a legitimate protest by a man unfairly gaoled.
> 
> there was a song about internment in the six counties...operation demetrius...9 august, 1071...it could well be applied here...
> 
> I.R.A Wolfe Tones - The Men Behind The Wire - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "RECALLING THE IRISH HUNGER STRIKE OF 1981
> 
> By John Hurson of County Tyrone, Ireland
> 
> In 1980, 7 IRA men in the H Block prison embarked on a hunger strike seeking to re establish their political status, which the British Government had ended 4 years before. After 53 days, and the men close to death, a deal was apparently on the table from the Thatcher led British Government, and the men called of their hunger strike. In the days that followed, it became clear that there was no deal.   2 months later, another hunger strike was announced, and on March 1st, Bobby Sands began his hunger strike. As part of their strategy, different men would join at later stages. Several men would follow Bobby, and by the end of the summer, 10 men had died before the hunger strike was called off.
> 
> The prisoners had 5 demands:
> 
> 1. The right not to wear a prison uniform;
> 
> 2. The right not to do prison work;
> 
> 3. The right of free association with other prisoners, and to organise educational and recreational pursuits;
> 
> 4. The right to one visit, one letter and one parcel per week;
> 
> 5. Full restoration of remission lost through the protest"
> 
> Learning from the Irish Hunger Strikes of 1981 and the Palestinian Challenge «
> 
> Sherri
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wonder how many of those requests were given to Gilad Shalit in "prison".
Click to expand...


Lipush,

Let me share a personal story. It was years ago now, 2006 or later. And I was having discussions on a discussion board, a different discussion board, about Israel's attacks on civilians in Lebanon and Palestine. And there was so much Hate of Zionists, it is especially prevalent in the midst of killing operations. And an Israeli was killed, and it was one woman, I think, as dozens or more of Palestinians were dying. And I could not feel empathy for her suffering and death I thought I should be feeling, all the other killings by the other side just pushed it out. And I knew it was wrong, and a Zionist poster was imploring/begging other posters to write the Red Cross on behalf of the Israeli soldiers detained by Hamas and Hezbollah, there were three of them. Their names were Gilad Shalit and  Eldad Regev and Ehud Goldwasser And I was the only poster there who responded to her request, and those three soldiers and what happened to them mattered to me from that day forward and I prayed for them and cried for them and still I cannot think about the two who did not live without crying, from that day forward. And all of that time, at least up until 2008, I do not think I knew the name of a single Palestinian prisoner detained and there were thousands of them and I did not know their names or pray for them, like I did those Israeli soldiers.

Here is a Photo of one of the soldiers, I remember reading how he wanted to go to law school, that was years ago, that was his dream he never lived to see come true,  and it was the last day of their military service when they were ambushed by Hezbollah. I believed they would live and they did not, the two soldiers, we found out two years later, were killed from injuries in the ambush.







The families of the detained soldiers wanted proof the soldiers were alive, that  is what had spurred the poster on a discuussion board to ask posters to write the Red Cross.

"Hezbollah has not permitted the Red Cross to visit the men, nor has it provided any sign that they are still alive. 

The strategy is not to provide any information so that they will squeeze us emotionally, Ms. Goldwasser said."

http://www.nytimes.com/2006/08/20/world/middleeast/20soldiers.html?_r=0

I even found my email, sent 6/20/07, reproducing here after removing my email address


"Gilad Shalit & Eldad Regev & Ehud GoldwasserWednesday, June 20, 2007 5:54 AM
From: "Sherri Munnerlyn"
To: lea.salwan@ifrc.org

Dear Sirs,

I am sending this email to express my concern over the welfare of the Israeli soldiers who are being held captive by Hizbollah and Palestinian  factions, who have been held in captivity now for over one year. I implore you to do whatever you can and to intensify your efforts to  find out anything you can about  the conditions of their imprisonment and to obtain proof of life and wellbeing? Can those who are holding them be encouraged to allow the prisoners to contact their families? I know it is horrible for their families, not knowing the conditions facing their loved ones. Thank you for your consideration. God bless you.


Sherri Munnerlyn
                                                                                                             6/20/07"

Where was my sin, in sending this emal, in praying for these three Israeli soldiers and their safe returns home to their families, or was it in not knowing the names of the literally thousands of Lebanese and Palestinians Israel held captive then and since then and not sending letters on their behalf and not knowing their names, even? The thousands of Lebanese and Palestinians Israel has held captive since 2006, when those three soldiers were taken captive, had lives and families, too, and their unlawful detentions by Israel destroyed their dreams, too. And many died, too. 

Sherri


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn




----------



## SherriMunnerlyn




----------



## SherriMunnerlyn




----------



## SherriMunnerlyn




----------



## SherriMunnerlyn




----------



## SherriMunnerlyn




----------



## SherriMunnerlyn




----------



## SherriMunnerlyn




----------



## SherriMunnerlyn




----------



## SherriMunnerlyn




----------



## SherriMunnerlyn




----------



## SherriMunnerlyn




----------



## SherriMunnerlyn




----------



## SherriMunnerlyn




----------



## SherriMunnerlyn




----------



## SherriMunnerlyn




----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

We are reminded by these demonstarters of the BDS Campaign, calling for an International Boycott, of products made in the illegal settlements in the OPT and companies profiting off the Occupation , and some are boycotting everything made in Israel and in the OPT by Israelis.  It is a matter of conscience, people of conscience do not support Regimes and companies and nations that carry out brutal 45+ year Occupations and carry out daily egregious human rights abuses and war crimes against over 5 million people living under Occupation every day of their lives!


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

We who are participants in the Facebook 24 Hour Hunger Strike Action do not demand only the release of Samer Issawi, we will keep our campaign going until all unlawfully detained Palestinian political prisoners have been released. None of the thousands of Palestinian political prisoners Israel detains are held lawfully, not one single prisoner is held lawfully, all of their detentions violate international law and people of conscience  demand all political prisoners be freed.

Enough is enough!


----------



## Lipush

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> "RECALLING THE IRISH HUNGER STRIKE OF 1981
> 
> By John Hurson of County Tyrone, Ireland
> 
> In 1980, 7 IRA men in the H Block prison embarked on a hunger strike seeking to re establish their political status, which the British Government had ended 4 years before. After 53 days, and the men close to death, a deal was apparently on the table from the Thatcher led British Government, and the men called of their hunger strike. In the days that followed, it became clear that there was no deal.   2 months later, another hunger strike was announced, and on March 1st, Bobby Sands began his hunger strike. As part of their strategy, different men would join at later stages. Several men would follow Bobby, and by the end of the summer, 10 men had died before the hunger strike was called off.
> 
> The prisoners had 5 demands:
> 
> 1. The right not to wear a prison uniform;
> 
> 2. The right not to do prison work;
> 
> 3. The right of free association with other prisoners, and to organise educational and recreational pursuits;
> 
> 4. The right to one visit, one letter and one parcel per week;
> 
> 5. Full restoration of remission lost through the protest"
> 
> Learning from the Irish Hunger Strikes of 1981 and the Palestinian Challenge «
> 
> Sherri
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder how many of those requests were given to Gilad Shalit in "prison".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lipush,
> 
> Let me share a personal story. It was years ago now, 2006 or later. And I was having discussions on a discussion board, a different discussion board, about Israel's attacks on civilians in Lebanon and Palestine. And there was so much Hate of Zionists, it is especially prevalent in the midst of killing operations. And an Israeli was killed, and it was one woman, I think, as dozens or more of Palestinians were dying. And I could not feel empathy for her suffering and death I thought I should be feeling, all the other killings by the other side just pushed it out. And I knew it was wrong, and a Zionist poster was imploring/begging other posters to write the Red Cross on behalf of the Israeli soldiers detained by Hamas and Hezbollah, there were three of them. Their names were Gilad Shalit and  Eldad Regev and Ehud Goldwasser And I was the only poster there who responded to her request, and those three soldiers and what happened to them mattered to me from that day forward and I prayed for them and cried for them and still I cannot think about the two who did not live without crying, from that day forward. And all of that time, at least up until 2008, I do not think I knew the name of a single Palestinian prisoner detained and there were thousands of them and I did not know their names or pray for them, like I did those Israeli soldiers.
> 
> Here is a Photo of one of the soldiers, I remember reading how he wanted to go to law school, that was years ago, that was his dream he never lived to see come true,  and it was the last day of their military service when they were ambushed by Hezbollah. I believed they would live and they did not, the two soldiers, we found out two years later, were killed from injuries in the ambush.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The families of the detained soldiers wanted proof the soldiers were alive, that  is what had spurred the poster on a discuussion board to ask posters to write the Red Cross.
> 
> "Hezbollah has not permitted the Red Cross to visit the men, nor has it provided any sign that they are still alive.
> 
> The strategy is not to provide any information so that they will squeeze us emotionally, Ms. Goldwasser said."
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2006/08/20/world/middleeast/20soldiers.html?_r=0
> 
> I even found my email, sent 6/20/07, reproducing here after removing my email address
> 
> 
> "Gilad Shalit & Eldad Regev & Ehud GoldwasserWednesday, June 20, 2007 5:54 AM
> From: "Sherri Munnerlyn"
> To: lea.salwan@ifrc.org
> 
> Dear Sirs,
> 
> I am sending this email to express my concern over the welfare of the Israeli soldiers who are being held captive by Hizbollah and Palestinian  factions, who have been held in captivity now for over one year. I implore you to do whatever you can and to intensify your efforts to  find out anything you can about  the conditions of their imprisonment and to obtain proof of life and wellbeing? Can those who are holding them be encouraged to allow the prisoners to contact their families? I know it is horrible for their families, not knowing the conditions facing their loved ones. Thank you for your consideration. God bless you.
> 
> 
> Sherri Munnerlyn
> 6/20/07"
> 
> Where was my sin, in sending this emal, in praying for these three Israeli soldiers and their safe returns home to their families, or was it in not knowing the names of the literally thousands of Lebanese and Palestinians Israel held captive then and since then and not sending letters on their behalf and not knowing their names, even? The thousands of Lebanese and Palestinians Israel has held captive since 2006, when those three soldiers were taken captive, had lives and families, too, and their unlawful detentions by Israel destroyed their dreams, too. And many died, too.
> 
> Sherri
Click to expand...


If that is true, that is a story worth telling, and I wonder where did that women who cared for not only a spcefic side, which I believe is the mistaken one.

You tell of 2006, I cen very well remember. You speak of hate of Zionist, so let me tell you a different story, from the other side, to show you just how the view of reality is not at all simple.

In 2006, I was just turning 17. I didn't know much about anything, and that was the year that shook me and from which I started writing and explaining to people who are not Israelis, just how we live. because a 17 year old girl is not supposed to be interested and active in those field. I was supposed to be interested in boys and shopping and other unimportant things, just being a teenager. But that year shook me.

My parents had friend in Haifa, they were the closest thing to family as friends can be. knew me since I was a baby, saw my first tooth. We were very close. So when the mass started up in the north, the most natural thing to do, was call out to them to come and find shelter from the bombs in the south. They came with their two daughters, granddaghter, the grandmother and two more friends. 

Our house was designed for 3 people, since I was an only child. And suddenly 11 people came in, looking for shelter. It was obvious that my mother could not handle everything, so naturally, I had to take responsibility, and the responsibility I was given was the small childen. The oldest was barely 9, her name was Yarin, a beautiful easy going child, which sadly suffered a complicated illness, and the situation only complicated it more. Baby Yo'ad stayed always close to his mother's chest, but 4 year old Offir was also given to me to take care of. I don't know how and if people are familiar first hand which children who suffer war traumas, but it is one of the most shaking, horrible, and unforgetable experiences I've had. Offiri was jumply, happy, always laughing kind of child, and this situation made her frightened, anxious, crying all the time.

Everytime an airplane will be up in the sky, she will hold tight into my leg, fearing the airplane will gonna "fall" on her, with every door being shut she will think a missile hits the ground. Offiri was never afraid in the dark but she would not let me turn the light off at any night, insist I'll read her happy stories untill she falls asleep.

it was a time when you see your houses hit by missles non-stop, when you try to have a life in a place that is naturally not used to so many people. Sleeping in the hallway, if sleep is possible, because you think of those who you had to leave behind. there are not enough beds, so sleeping is naturally on the floor. 

What was in their hearts was never hate. They were normal people. the grandmother was more than 80. She cares about hate? she just want to be able to live her last years and to die with respect. The parents have hate? They have an ill child struggling each day to live normal life, and another 4 year old which suffers trauma and screams in her sleep, and another 7 months old baby who doesn't have any idea why he's not close to his familiar toys and his little truck. having all that, who has even time to think about hate? their only concern was their children, and they wished nothing but being able to go back home, hopefully to find it intact.

I don't know who you have been talking to, but normal Israelis don't HATE, because we're no different than the other normal people in any normal state.


----------



## irosie91

sherri---considering all the world wide support  samer has,  
you should have NO TROUBLE signing up a few hundred 
as a SURETY    that none of the  "military groups"   or 
any of its members     or any of the  released prisoners 
will engage in FUTURE   violence against  Israelis or jews 
in the world. 

Just get a few hundred people to agree to give up their 
lives ---either by execution or life in prison ----if such an 
event happens-----and I am sure you can manage to work it 
out.    I would suggest that you add a few hundred if 
it is actually SAMER himself who inflicts such a future 
act of violence     GOOD IDEA ----right?


----------



## Hossfly

irosie91 said:


> sherri---considering all the world wide support  samer has,
> you should have NO TROUBLE signing up a few hundred
> as a SURETY    that none of the  "military groups"   or
> any of its members     or any of the  released prisoners
> will engage in FUTURE   violence against  Israelis or jews
> in the world.
> 
> Just get a few hundred people to agree to give up their
> lives ---either by execution or life in prison ----if such an
> event happens-----and I am sure you can manage to work it
> out.    I would suggest that you add a few hundred if
> it is actually SAMER himself who inflicts such a future
> act of violence     GOOD IDEA ----right?


Any and all those "supporters' should be eager to offer to trade places with Samer. I'll hold my breath.


----------



## Roudy

SherriMunnerlyn said:


>


Wow, is that the asylum behind you, and are those some of the inmates?


----------



## Roudy

SherriMunnerlyn said:


>


Okay we get it, lots of Muslims and crazy people like yourself on Facebook support Palestinian terrorists such as Samir.  

Now the witch is spamming is thread with garbage. LOL


----------



## MHunterB

Once again, the sherrithing is quoting sites without giving any attribution.  Shameful.

As for the 'BDS' bit - that is an attempt to evade 'international law'  and impose illegal sanctions upon a US ally. 

Not to mention, it's part of a cabal going back to the 1920's to oppress Jewish people.


----------



## MHunterB

I am convinced that the 'demonstrators' are much less about 'love' for the Palestinians, than they are about the chance to take a poke at the US through an ally - or to revel in the otherwise not too socially acceptable Jew hatred with which the diatribes against 'Zionism' are marinated.


----------



## Ernie S.

So, has he committed suicide yet?

Doesn't the Koran frown on that?


----------



## irosie91

MHunterB said:


> I am convinced that the 'demonstrators' are much less about 'love' for the Palestinians, than they are about the chance to take a poke at the US through an ally - or to revel in the otherwise not too socially acceptable Jew hatred with which the diatribes against 'Zionism' are marinated.



Marge---I was a student in the  60s and 70s      It became very clear to me 
 that no  "DEMONSTRATION"  goes   'undemonstrated'    No matter how 
 idiotic the cause------a crowd will gather      No  'PETITION"  goes unsigned.
 There was a real live test of this theory  years ago     The 
  Petition was    "REMOVE THE CHEMICAL  dihydrogen-monoxide"  
  from the food system"      and it got hundreds of signatures


----------



## Connery

SherriMunnerlyn said:


>



Sure it is...First it was a book then  a movie...


----------



## sealadaigh

SAYIT said:


> reabhloideach said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is he dead yet???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> who? the butcher of beirut...lol...that dude is so large he could go on a hunger strike today and still live longer than it would take leon klinghoffer in his present condition of fish food to sing "what shall we do with a drunken sailor"...with his wife's tearful accompaniment.
> 
> LOL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Klinghoffer's body was found a week after he was murdered by your buds, Princess, and his wife died of cancer a few months after his funeral. Obviously that's all very funny to a Nazi slimeball like you. Dead Americans.
Click to expand...


murdered? hardly. they were just trying to teach the cheese dick how to swim but the old fart had just rented the wheelchair and was afraid he wouldn't get his money back so he went down with the chair.

dead american? he was a jew on a visit to his homeland. for all the bragging you folks do about your intelligence, it sure ain't to bright to go on a cruise to an area whare you are hated. he should have known better. same thing as suicide by cop. they didn't kill an american. they offered swimming lessons to a jew who happened to be an american. no other americans were offered swimming lessons.

funny, i'm just going with the flow, babe. laughing about death. 

now, if you want to discuss dead americans, let's talk about the USS Liberty. oh, wait. those american sailors weren't jews. they don't count. they had the temerity to be killed by jews. how anti-semitic of their shipmates to mourn them and seek ustice for them. how anti-semitic of those sailors to cast an unfavourable light on that beacon of bloody democracy.

yeah, death is funny.


----------



## sealadaigh

Lipush said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder how many of those requests were given to Gilad Shalit in "prison".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lipush,
> 
> Let me share a personal story. It was years ago now, 2006 or later. And I was having discussions on a discussion board, a different discussion board, about Israel's attacks on civilians in Lebanon and Palestine. And there was so much Hate of Zionists, it is especially prevalent in the midst of killing operations. And an Israeli was killed, and it was one woman, I think, as dozens or more of Palestinians were dying. And I could not feel empathy for her suffering and death I thought I should be feeling, all the other killings by the other side just pushed it out. And I knew it was wrong, and a Zionist poster was imploring/begging other posters to write the Red Cross on behalf of the Israeli soldiers detained by Hamas and Hezbollah, there were three of them. Their names were Gilad Shalit and  Eldad Regev and Ehud Goldwasser And I was the only poster there who responded to her request, and those three soldiers and what happened to them mattered to me from that day forward and I prayed for them and cried for them and still I cannot think about the two who did not live without crying, from that day forward. And all of that time, at least up until 2008, I do not think I knew the name of a single Palestinian prisoner detained and there were thousands of them and I did not know their names or pray for them, like I did those Israeli soldiers.
> 
> Here is a Photo of one of the soldiers, I remember reading how he wanted to go to law school, that was years ago, that was his dream he never lived to see come true,  and it was the last day of their military service when they were ambushed by Hezbollah. I believed they would live and they did not, the two soldiers, we found out two years later, were killed from injuries in the ambush.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The families of the detained soldiers wanted proof the soldiers were alive, that  is what had spurred the poster on a discuussion board to ask posters to write the Red Cross.
> 
> "Hezbollah has not permitted the Red Cross to visit the men, nor has it provided any sign that they are still alive.
> 
> The strategy is not to provide any information so that they will squeeze us emotionally, Ms. Goldwasser said."
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2006/08/20/world/middleeast/20soldiers.html?_r=0
> 
> I even found my email, sent 6/20/07, reproducing here after removing my email address
> 
> 
> "Gilad Shalit & Eldad Regev & Ehud GoldwasserWednesday, June 20, 2007 5:54 AM
> From: "Sherri Munnerlyn"
> To: lea.salwan@ifrc.org
> 
> Dear Sirs,
> 
> I am sending this email to express my concern over the welfare of the Israeli soldiers who are being held captive by Hizbollah and Palestinian  factions, who have been held in captivity now for over one year. I implore you to do whatever you can and to intensify your efforts to  find out anything you can about  the conditions of their imprisonment and to obtain proof of life and wellbeing? Can those who are holding them be encouraged to allow the prisoners to contact their families? I know it is horrible for their families, not knowing the conditions facing their loved ones. Thank you for your consideration. God bless you.
> 
> 
> Sherri Munnerlyn
> 6/20/07"
> 
> Where was my sin, in sending this emal, in praying for these three Israeli soldiers and their safe returns home to their families, or was it in not knowing the names of the literally thousands of Lebanese and Palestinians Israel held captive then and since then and not sending letters on their behalf and not knowing their names, even? The thousands of Lebanese and Palestinians Israel has held captive since 2006, when those three soldiers were taken captive, had lives and families, too, and their unlawful detentions by Israel destroyed their dreams, too. And many died, too.
> 
> Sherri
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If that is true, that is a story worth telling, and I wonder where did that women who cared for not only a spcefic side, which I believe is the mistaken one.
> 
> You tell of 2006, I cen very well remember. You speak of hate of Zionist, so let me tell you a different story, from the other side, to show you just how the view of reality is not at all simple.
> 
> In 2006, I was just turning 17. I didn't know much about anything, and that was the year that shook me and from which I started writing and explaining to people who are not Israelis, just how we live. because a 17 year old girl is not supposed to be interested and active in those field. I was supposed to be interested in boys and shopping and other unimportant things, just being a teenager. But that year shook me.
> 
> My parents had friend in Haifa, they were the closest thing to family as friends can be. knew me since I was a baby, saw my first tooth. We were very close. So when the mass started up in the north, the most natural thing to do, was call out to them to come and find shelter from the bombs in the south. They came with their two daughters, granddaghter, the grandmother and two more friends.
> 
> Our house was designed for 3 people, since I was an only child. And suddenly 11 people came in, looking for shelter. It was obvious that my mother could not handle everything, so naturally, I had to take responsibility, and the responsibility I was given was the small childen. The oldest was barely 9, her name was Yarin, a beautiful easy going child, which sadly suffered a complicated illness, and the situation only complicated it more. Baby Yo'ad stayed always close to his mother's chest, but 4 year old Offir was also given to me to take care of. I don't know how and if people are familiar first hand which children who suffer war traumas, but it is one of the most shaking, horrible, and unforgetable experiences I've had. Offiri was jumply, happy, always laughing kind of child, and this situation made her frightened, anxious, crying all the time.
> 
> Everytime an airplane will be up in the sky, she will hold tight into my leg, fearing the airplane will gonna "fall" on her, with every door being shut she will think a missile hits the ground. Offiri was never afraid in the dark but she would not let me turn the light off at any night, insist I'll read her happy stories untill she falls asleep.
> 
> it was a time when you see your houses hit by missles non-stop, when you try to have a life in a place that is naturally not used to so many people. Sleeping in the hallway, if sleep is possible, because you think of those who you had to leave behind. there are not enough beds, so sleeping is naturally on the floor.
> 
> What was in their hearts was never hate. They were normal people. the grandmother was more than 80. She cares about hate? she just want to be able to live her last years and to die with respect. The parents have hate? They have an ill child struggling each day to live normal life, and another 4 year old which suffers trauma and screams in her sleep, and another 7 months old baby who doesn't have any idea why he's not close to his familiar toys and his little truck. having all that, who has even time to think about hate? their only concern was their children, and they wished nothing but being able to go back home, hopefully to find it intact.
> 
> I don't know who you have been talking to, but *normal Israelis don't HATE*, because we're no different than the other normal people in any normal state.
Click to expand...


unfortunately, there are very, very few normal israelis. 

israelis don't hate? do you consider your self normal? have you read this friggin' board? you not only ignore the hatredd omented by your ew buddies, you indulge in it.


----------



## Connery

SherriMunnerlyn said:


>




Perhaps they should try something original,  Bob Dylan did that a while back


----------



## sealadaigh

irosie91 said:


> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am convinced that the 'demonstrators' are much less about 'love' for the Palestinians, than they are about the chance to take a poke at the US through an ally - or to revel in the otherwise not too socially acceptable Jew hatred with which the diatribes against 'Zionism' are marinated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marge---I was a student in the  60s and 70s      It became very clear to me
> that no  "DEMONSTRATION"  goes   'undemonstrated'    No matter how
> idiotic the cause------a crowd will gather      No  'PETITION"  goes unsigned.
> There was a real live test of this theory  years ago     The
> Petition was    "REMOVE THE CHEMICAL  dihydrogen-monoxide"
> from the food system"      and it got hundreds of signatures
Click to expand...



hans scholl, sophie scholl, christ probst, alex schmorell, kurt huber, willi graf demonstrated. no crowd gathered.

es lebe die freiheit.


----------



## sealadaigh

MHunterB said:


> Once again, the sherrithing is quoting sites without giving any attribution.  Shameful.
> 
> As for the 'BDS' bit - that is an attempt to evade 'international law'  and impose illegal sanctions upon a US ally.
> 
> Not to mention, it's part of a cabal going back to the 1920's to oppress Jewish people.



yeah, yeah, yeah...and the BDS movement against south africa was part of a cabal going back to the 1850s to oppress white people. gotcha?


----------



## irosie91

I have a sense the sherri considers  ALL  arab muslims in Israeli jail to be  ILLEGALLY detained----especially children   (ie under 18)    

How would that work out?     Israel has a robot thing that restrains kids 
who have bombs tied to them so that the bombs can be removed and
 defused.      What should Israel DO with such kids?     What would SHE do 
 with them?


----------



## Roudy

SherriMunnerlyn said:


>


Why do all the Pali terrorist supporters in Sherri's posts look like the cast from _*One Flew Over The Cuckoos Nest?*_


----------



## sealadaigh

Lipush said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reabhloideach said:
> 
> 
> 
> hogwash...i may not agree with everything she says, the pro-palestinian posters do not walk in lock step, but some serious issues have been brought up and no one seems to want to address them and many posters only contributions are personal attacks on posters and ridiculing a legitimate protest by a man unfairly gaoled.
> 
> there was a song about internment in the six counties...operation demetrius...9 august, 1071...it could well be applied here...
> 
> I.R.A Wolfe Tones - The Men Behind The Wire - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "RECALLING THE IRISH HUNGER STRIKE OF 1981
> 
> By John Hurson of County Tyrone, Ireland
> 
> In 1980, 7 IRA men in the H Block prison embarked on a hunger strike seeking to re establish their political status, which the British Government had ended 4 years before. After 53 days, and the men close to death, a deal was apparently on the table from the Thatcher led British Government, and the men called of their hunger strike. In the days that followed, it became clear that there was no deal.   2 months later, another hunger strike was announced, and on March 1st, Bobby Sands began his hunger strike. As part of their strategy, different men would join at later stages. Several men would follow Bobby, and by the end of the summer, 10 men had died before the hunger strike was called off.
> 
> The prisoners had 5 demands:
> 
> 1. The right not to wear a prison uniform;
> 
> 2. The right not to do prison work;
> 
> 3. The right of free association with other prisoners, and to organise educational and recreational pursuits;
> 
> 4. The right to one visit, one letter and one parcel per week;
> 
> 5. Full restoration of remission lost through the protest"
> 
> Learning from the Irish Hunger Strikes of 1981 and the Palestinian Challenge «
> 
> Sherri
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wonder how many of those requests were given to Gilad Shalit in "prison".
Click to expand...


different situations, but probably more than are given to the palestinian political prisoners by the israelis.

and guess what. tem men had to die to get those rights, and they got them for the loyalist political prisoners as well.

israel welcomed margaret thatcher with open arms when she visited israel.


----------



## Connery

irosie91 said:


> *I have a sense the sherri considers  ALL  arab muslims in Israeli jail to be  ILLEGALLY detained----especially children   (ie under 18)  *
> 
> How would that work out?     Israel has a robot thing that restrains kids
> who have bombs tied to them so that the bombs can be removed and
> defused.      What should Israel DO with such kids?     What would SHE do
> with them?



However, sherri has no problem with Palistine recruiting minors to be terrorists. "Hamas has been training teenage terrorists for years, and its terrorist leaders previously have been photographed training children at summer camps on the ruins of Jewish communities destroyed after the Israeli governments expulsion of Gazas Jewish residents."






New Generation for Gaza Terror - Defense/Middle East - News - Israel National News


----------



## sealadaigh

Hossfly said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reabhloideach said:
> 
> 
> 
> who? the butcher of beirut...lol...that dude is so large he could go on a hunger strike today and still live longer than it would take leon klinghoffer in his present condition of fish food to sing "what shall we do with a drunken sailor"...with his wife's tearful accompaniment.
> 
> LOL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Klinghoffer's body was found a week after he was murdered by your buds, Princess, and his wife died of cancer a few months after his funeral. Obviously that's all very funny to a Nazi slimeball like you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *"Do as I say, Not as I do.*
> *~~Sealadaigh*
Click to expand...


"gotta give some to get some."
~~uno

i also say if you keep bringing it, i will give it back when it goes to far.


----------



## irosie91

Connery said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *I have a sense the sherri considers  ALL  arab muslims in Israeli jail to be  ILLEGALLY detained----especially children   (ie under 18)  *
> 
> How would that work out?     Israel has a robot thing that restrains kids
> who have bombs tied to them so that the bombs can be removed and
> defused.      What should Israel DO with such kids?     What would SHE do
> with them?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> However, sherri has no problem with Palistine recruiting minors to be terrorists. "Hamas has been training teenage terrorists for years, and its terrorist leaders previously have been photographed training children at summer camps on the ruins of Jewish communities destroyed after the Israeli governments expulsion of Gazas Jewish residents."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New Generation for Gaza Terror - Defense/Middle East - News - Israel National News
Click to expand...




The kid looks so happy-----we need sherri to get the  answer ----Israel does have a robot--
that moves along and actually can pull a person       Perhaps she would prefer that 
instead of arresting such a child------it would be better to let the robot drag the 
kid into an open field where he can detonate himself to avoid both the 
horrors  of jail   AND  the discomfort of  a hunger strike?      I think such an event 
would still qualify as a   MARTYRDOM      so its a win-win situation


----------



## irosie91

irosie91 said:


> Connery said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *I have a sense the sherri considers  ALL  arab muslims in Israeli jail to be  ILLEGALLY detained----especially children   (ie under 18)  *
> 
> How would that work out?     Israel has a robot thing that restrains kids
> who have bombs tied to them so that the bombs can be removed and
> defused.      What should Israel DO with such kids?     What would SHE do
> with them?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> However, sherri has no problem with Palistine recruiting minors to be terrorists. "Hamas has been training teenage terrorists for years, and its terrorist leaders previously have been photographed training children at summer camps on the ruins of Jewish communities destroyed after the Israeli governments expulsion of Gazas Jewish residents."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New Generation for Gaza Terror - Defense/Middle East - News - Israel National News
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The kid looks so happy-----we need sherri to get the  answer ----Israel does have a robot--
> that moves along and actually can pull a person       Perhaps she would prefer that
> instead of arresting such a child------it would be better to let the robot drag the
> kid into an open field where he can detonate himself to avoid both the
> horrors  of jail   AND  the discomfort of  a hunger strike?      I think such an event
> would still qualify as a   MARTYRDOM      so its a win-win situation
Click to expand...




  oh gee  ANOTHER 'win'       besides the   not being jailed and the no hunger 
                                            strike----such a death is another notch for 
                                                the  "DEAD PALESTINIAN CHILDREN"  
                                                              credential belt

                                            win-win-win      sherri should love it


----------



## GHook93

I have a bottle I want to open already! JEEEZZZUUSSS at least be a considerate terrorist and go quickly!


----------



## sealadaigh

MHunterB said:


> Seal seems to be intent on finding excuses to show off new levels of obnoxious racist filth on this board.....
> 
> But I suppose we should all be glad that he's made it up with the little sherrithing.  Neither one of 'em seems to have another pal online, poor l'il dears!  : ))



i really don;t have to look to far to find an excuse for flipping back some "obnoxious racist filth" having gone over 600 posts of jews/zionists wallowing in "obnoxious racist filth" and jews like yourself ignoring it because it suits their political ends.


----------



## Connery

Roudy said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why do all the Pali terrorist supporters in Sherri's posts look like the cast from _*One Flew Over The Cuckoos Nest?*_
Click to expand...


----------



## Connery

irosie91 said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Connery said:
> 
> 
> 
> However, sherri has no problem with Palistine recruiting minors to be terrorists. "Hamas has been training teenage terrorists for years, and its terrorist leaders previously have been photographed training children at summer camps on the ruins of Jewish communities destroyed after the Israeli governments expulsion of Gazas Jewish residents."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New Generation for Gaza Terror - Defense/Middle East - News - Israel National News
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The kid looks so happy-----we need sherri to get the  answer ----Israel does have a robot--
> that moves along and actually can pull a person       Perhaps she would prefer that
> instead of arresting such a child------it would be better to let the robot drag the
> kid into an open field where he can detonate himself to avoid both the
> horrors  of jail   AND  the discomfort of  a hunger strike?      I think such an event
> would still qualify as a   MARTYRDOM      so its a win-win situation
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh gee  ANOTHER 'win'       besides the   not being jailed and the no hunger
> strike----such a death is another notch for
> the  "DEAD PALESTINIAN CHILDREN"
> credential belt
> 
> win-win-win      sherri should love it
Click to expand...


It gives sherri a reason to get out of bed in the morning.


----------



## Roudy

Connery said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why do all the Pali terrorist supporters in Sherri's posts look like the cast from _*One Flew Over The Cuckoos Nest?*_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


*OMG!  I found a picture of Sherri!*


----------



## Lipush

reabhloideach said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lipush,
> 
> Let me share a personal story. It was years ago now, 2006 or later. And I was having discussions on a discussion board, a different discussion board, about Israel's attacks on civilians in Lebanon and Palestine. And there was so much Hate of Zionists, it is especially prevalent in the midst of killing operations. And an Israeli was killed, and it was one woman, I think, as dozens or more of Palestinians were dying. And I could not feel empathy for her suffering and death I thought I should be feeling, all the other killings by the other side just pushed it out. And I knew it was wrong, and a Zionist poster was imploring/begging other posters to write the Red Cross on behalf of the Israeli soldiers detained by Hamas and Hezbollah, there were three of them. Their names were Gilad Shalit and  Eldad Regev and Ehud Goldwasser And I was the only poster there who responded to her request, and those three soldiers and what happened to them mattered to me from that day forward and I prayed for them and cried for them and still I cannot think about the two who did not live without crying, from that day forward. And all of that time, at least up until 2008, I do not think I knew the name of a single Palestinian prisoner detained and there were thousands of them and I did not know their names or pray for them, like I did those Israeli soldiers.
> 
> Here is a Photo of one of the soldiers, I remember reading how he wanted to go to law school, that was years ago, that was his dream he never lived to see come true,  and it was the last day of their military service when they were ambushed by Hezbollah. I believed they would live and they did not, the two soldiers, we found out two years later, were killed from injuries in the ambush.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The families of the detained soldiers wanted proof the soldiers were alive, that  is what had spurred the poster on a discuussion board to ask posters to write the Red Cross.
> 
> "Hezbollah has not permitted the Red Cross to visit the men, nor has it provided any sign that they are still alive.
> 
> The strategy is not to provide any information so that they will squeeze us emotionally, Ms. Goldwasser said."
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2006/08/20/world/middleeast/20soldiers.html?_r=0
> 
> I even found my email, sent 6/20/07, reproducing here after removing my email address
> 
> 
> "Gilad Shalit & Eldad Regev & Ehud GoldwasserWednesday, June 20, 2007 5:54 AM
> From: "Sherri Munnerlyn"
> To: lea.salwan@ifrc.org
> 
> Dear Sirs,
> 
> I am sending this email to express my concern over the welfare of the Israeli soldiers who are being held captive by Hizbollah and Palestinian  factions, who have been held in captivity now for over one year. I implore you to do whatever you can and to intensify your efforts to  find out anything you can about  the conditions of their imprisonment and to obtain proof of life and wellbeing? Can those who are holding them be encouraged to allow the prisoners to contact their families? I know it is horrible for their families, not knowing the conditions facing their loved ones. Thank you for your consideration. God bless you.
> 
> 
> Sherri Munnerlyn
> 6/20/07"
> 
> Where was my sin, in sending this emal, in praying for these three Israeli soldiers and their safe returns home to their families, or was it in not knowing the names of the literally thousands of Lebanese and Palestinians Israel held captive then and since then and not sending letters on their behalf and not knowing their names, even? The thousands of Lebanese and Palestinians Israel has held captive since 2006, when those three soldiers were taken captive, had lives and families, too, and their unlawful detentions by Israel destroyed their dreams, too. And many died, too.
> 
> Sherri
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If that is true, that is a story worth telling, and I wonder where did that women who cared for not only a spcefic side, which I believe is the mistaken one.
> 
> You tell of 2006, I cen very well remember. You speak of hate of Zionist, so let me tell you a different story, from the other side, to show you just how the view of reality is not at all simple.
> 
> In 2006, I was just turning 17. I didn't know much about anything, and that was the year that shook me and from which I started writing and explaining to people who are not Israelis, just how we live. because a 17 year old girl is not supposed to be interested and active in those field. I was supposed to be interested in boys and shopping and other unimportant things, just being a teenager. But that year shook me.
> 
> My parents had friend in Haifa, they were the closest thing to family as friends can be. knew me since I was a baby, saw my first tooth. We were very close. So when the mass started up in the north, the most natural thing to do, was call out to them to come and find shelter from the bombs in the south. They came with their two daughters, granddaghter, the grandmother and two more friends.
> 
> Our house was designed for 3 people, since I was an only child. And suddenly 11 people came in, looking for shelter. It was obvious that my mother could not handle everything, so naturally, I had to take responsibility, and the responsibility I was given was the small childen. The oldest was barely 9, her name was Yarin, a beautiful easy going child, which sadly suffered a complicated illness, and the situation only complicated it more. Baby Yo'ad stayed always close to his mother's chest, but 4 year old Offir was also given to me to take care of. I don't know how and if people are familiar first hand which children who suffer war traumas, but it is one of the most shaking, horrible, and unforgetable experiences I've had. Offiri was jumply, happy, always laughing kind of child, and this situation made her frightened, anxious, crying all the time.
> 
> Everytime an airplane will be up in the sky, she will hold tight into my leg, fearing the airplane will gonna "fall" on her, with every door being shut she will think a missile hits the ground. Offiri was never afraid in the dark but she would not let me turn the light off at any night, insist I'll read her happy stories untill she falls asleep.
> 
> it was a time when you see your houses hit by missles non-stop, when you try to have a life in a place that is naturally not used to so many people. Sleeping in the hallway, if sleep is possible, because you think of those who you had to leave behind. there are not enough beds, so sleeping is naturally on the floor.
> 
> What was in their hearts was never hate. They were normal people. the grandmother was more than 80. She cares about hate? she just want to be able to live her last years and to die with respect. The parents have hate? They have an ill child struggling each day to live normal life, and another 4 year old which suffers trauma and screams in her sleep, and another 7 months old baby who doesn't have any idea why he's not close to his familiar toys and his little truck. having all that, who has even time to think about hate? their only concern was their children, and they wished nothing but being able to go back home, hopefully to find it intact.
> 
> I don't know who you have been talking to, but *normal Israelis don't HATE*, because we're no different than the other normal people in any normal state.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> unfortunately, there are very, very few normal israelis.
> 
> israelis don't hate? do you consider your self normal? have you read this friggin' board? you not only ignore the hatredd omented by your ew buddies, you indulge in it.
Click to expand...


Show me where did I encourage hate.

And yes, normal Israelis don't hate. That's a prejudice Anti-Zionist have of Israelis, that we hate people, but that false.


----------



## Lipush

reabhloideach said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> "RECALLING THE IRISH HUNGER STRIKE OF 1981
> 
> By John Hurson of County Tyrone, Ireland
> 
> In 1980, 7 IRA men in the H Block prison embarked on a hunger strike seeking to re establish their political status, which the British Government had ended 4 years before. After 53 days, and the men close to death, a deal was apparently on the table from the Thatcher led British Government, and the men called of their hunger strike. In the days that followed, it became clear that there was no deal.   2 months later, another hunger strike was announced, and on March 1st, Bobby Sands began his hunger strike. As part of their strategy, different men would join at later stages. Several men would follow Bobby, and by the end of the summer, 10 men had died before the hunger strike was called off.
> 
> The prisoners had 5 demands:
> 
> 1. The right not to wear a prison uniform;
> 
> 2. The right not to do prison work;
> 
> 3. The right of free association with other prisoners, and to organise educational and recreational pursuits;
> 
> 4. The right to one visit, one letter and one parcel per week;
> 
> 5. Full restoration of remission lost through the protest"
> 
> Learning from the Irish Hunger Strikes of 1981 and the Palestinian Challenge «
> 
> Sherri
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder how many of those requests were given to Gilad Shalit in "prison".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> different situations, but probably more than are given to the palestinian political prisoners by the israelis..
Click to expand...


Gilad shalit was having better condition then Palestinian presioners?

Are you listening to yourself????

Do you know that Palestinian presioners get visit ALL the time, they get to learn in Israel academic studies, they have television in their cells and they have the legal right to protest and have a lawyer!

Which of these rights did Gilad have??

Aren't you ASHAMED to even say that out loud??


----------



## irosie91

Lipush said:


> reabhloideach said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder how many of those requests were given to Gilad Shalit in "prison".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> different situations, but probably more than are given to the palestinian political prisoners by the israelis..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gilad shalit was having better condition then Palestinian presioners?
> 
> Are you listening to yourself????
> 
> Do you know that Palestinian presioners get visit ALL the time, they get to learn in Israel academic studies, they have television in their cells and they have the legal right to protest and have a lawyer!
> 
> Which of these rights did Gilad have??
> 
> Aren't you ASHAMED to even say that out loud??[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> 
> Lipush    sherri will simply say you are a "liar"    I have a distant relative thru
> marriage who works with the kids in prison----the kids are treated VERY WELL--
> and education provided      Relatives visit    and the kids get so much stuff for
> personal use ----like soap and  ----other toiletries that they hand it out to
> their relatives as gifts
Click to expand...


----------



## Connery

irosie91 said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reabhloideach said:
> 
> 
> 
> different situations, but probably more than are given to the palestinian political prisoners by the israelis..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gilad shalit was having better condition then Palestinian presioners?
> 
> Are you listening to yourself????
> 
> Do you know that Palestinian presioners get visit ALL the time, they get to learn in Israel academic studies, they have television in their cells and they have the legal right to protest and have a lawyer!
> 
> Which of these rights did Gilad have??
> 
> Aren't you ASHAMED to even say that out loud??[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> 
> Lipush    *sherri will simply say you are a "liar"*    I have a distant relative thru
> marriage who works with the kids in prison----the kids are treated VERY WELL--
> and education provided      Relatives visit    and the kids get so much stuff for
> personal use ----like soap and  ----other toiletries that they hand it out to
> their relatives as gifts
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yup that is what she does and NAZI don't forget that jewel.
Click to expand...


----------



## irosie91

Connery----did you get that venison for the  HUNGER STRIKERS 
   YET         I have no idea if muslims can eat BEAR  ---
   probably not ------but I am quite sure they can eat RABBITS.
   rabbits are not kosher,---I am not even sure you have to 
   do a HALAL slaughter on a rabbit       lets ask sherri.   
   We could do a bear and TELL THEM it was a camel


----------



## RoccoR

SherriMunnerlyn,

I have to admit, that your barrage campaign and public relations presentation on this Discussion Thread, concern the Palestinians and, in particular,  Samer Issawi, have been spectacular.  I am impressed. 

While I, personally am not persuaded _(I still considered him an un-indicted terrorist)_, I'm sure that your presentation has convinced many that his cause is just, and that he is an innocent man, being held by a corrupt government, for defending his people.

I wanted to recognize you for your unwavering effort _(as misguided as I think it is)_.  There is no question in my mind that Samer Issawi owes you a debt of gratitude for your defense of him and his _(terrorist)_ cause.

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## SAYIT

reabhloideach said:


> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seal seems to be intent on finding excuses to show off new levels of obnoxious racist filth on this board.....
> 
> But I suppose we should all be glad that he's made it up with the little sherrithing.  Neither one of 'em seems to have another pal online, poor l'il dears!  : ))
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i really don;t have to look to far to find an excuse for flipping back some "obnoxious racist filth" having gone over 600 posts of jews/zionists wallowing in "obnoxious racist filth" and jews like yourself ignoring it because it suits their political ends.
Click to expand...


There is nothing racist in dismissing the life and times of a terrorist, Princess, regardless of your politics.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Lipush said:


> reabhloideach said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder how many of those requests were given to Gilad Shalit in "prison".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> different situations, but probably more than are given to the palestinian political prisoners by the israelis..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gilad shalit was having better condition then Palestinian presioners?
> 
> Are you listening to yourself????
> 
> Do you know that Palestinian presioners get visit ALL the time, they get to learn in Israel academic studies, they have television in their cells and they have the legal right to protest and have a lawyer!
> 
> Which of these rights did Gilad have??
> 
> Aren't you ASHAMED to even say that out loud??
Click to expand...


You obviously have not read all the posts and watched the videos, like that video that depicts Israeli Forces carrying out a training exercise on prisoners in a prison, a training exercise that killed one prisoner. Somehow, I do not think that is something Gilad Shalit experienced. 

And I really have not even started on the prison abuses, that is something that must be discussed, like the  torture of children, like applying electric shock to little boys private areas. Do you think Palestinians did such things like that to Gilad Shalit?

Israel holds thousands of Palestinians prisoner and every one of them is held in violation of international law. The Fourth Geneva Convention makes it unlawful for an Occupier to hold detainees outside the occupied terrirories, and most prisoners are held in Israel, outside of the occupied territories. 

Why does Israel get to violate international law with impunity and unlawfully detain these thousands of Palestinian political prisoners?

The fact is all the prisoners are unlawdully detained, and I do not know how many there are. I think the last number I read is over 4000, but I point out that those are the official and publicly known about prisoners. There are also secret prisons Israel is known to keep prisoners in, perhaps Israel keeps prisoners there they kidnap in other nations, like that prisoner kidnapped from the Ukraine addressed in a prior post here. I have no idea how many prisoners Israel holds in these prisons, I could not even begin to guess on a number.

And you say they get visits, like Samer gets visits from his family? He does not, and many prisoners are kept in solitary for extended periods, I have read even years at a time. And what about prisoners with family in Gaza? People in Gaza are not even allowed inside Israel, absent agreements that may have been made in the prison exchange deal which I do not know whether they have been honored or not even.

Shameful is a person like you living in Israel and having no shame about Israel's unlawful detentions of Palestinians and prison abuses against Palestinian political prisoners.

Sherri


----------



## Lipush

I will answer your post in details tomorrow Sherri. Now I'm off to sleep.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

RoccoR said:


> SherriMunnerlyn,
> 
> I have to admit, that your barrage campaign and public relations presentation on this Discussion Thread, concern the Palestinians and, in particular,  Samer Issawi, have been spectacular.  I am impressed.
> 
> While I, personally am not persuaded _(I still considered him an un-indicted terrorist)_, I'm sure that your presentation has convinced many that his cause is just, and that he is an innocent man, being held by a corrupt government, for defending his people.
> 
> I wanted to recognize you for your unwavering effort _(as misguided as I think it is)_.  There is no question in my mind that Samer Issawi owes you a debt of gratitude for your defense of him and his _(terrorist)_ cause.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R



RoccoR,

I have read some of your prior posts where you seemed to identify whether a person was a terrorist or not, applying US law.

Samer is not a terrorist under US law.

Can you explain how you come to this opinion you have in this post here that Samer is a terrorist?

What is this  "_(terrorist)_ cause" you keep referring to?

Sherri


----------



## Connery

irosie91 said:


> Connery----did you get that venison for the  HUNGER STRIKERS
> YET         I have no idea if muslims can eat BEAR  ---
> probably not ------but I am quite sure they can eat RABBITS.
> rabbits are not kosher,---I am not even sure you have to
> do a HALAL slaughter on a rabbit       lets ask sherri.
> We could do a bear and TELL THEM it was a camel



I am more the Challah Bread french Toast type. One whiff of my creation and Samer will be salivating and exclaiming Praise the Lord!!!


----------



## Hossfly

RoccoR said:


> SherriMunnerlyn,
> 
> I have to admit, that your barrage campaign and public relations presentation on this Discussion Thread, concern the Palestinians and, in particular,  Samer Issawi, have been spectacular.  I am impressed.
> 
> While I, personally am not persuaded _(I still considered him an un-indicted terrorist)_, I'm sure that your presentation has convinced many that his cause is just, and that he is an innocent man, being held by a corrupt government, for defending his people.
> 
> I wanted to recognize you for your unwavering effort _(as misguided as I think it is)_.  There is no question in my mind that Samer Issawi owes you a debt of gratitude for your defense of him and his _(terrorist)_ cause.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R


I would actually be more impressed if she were on other forums also condemning what the Muslims are doing to others.  All over the Muslim world, there are innocent people being harassed and/or murdered because of their religious beliefs (even other Muslims of different sects) and she has no interest at all in these people.  If she really cared about people, she certainly would be on at least one other message board condemning what is happening to these people, but instead her entire life seems to be in bashing Israel and nothing else, and I believe it to be so because the Jews happen to be involved.


----------



## RoccoR

SherriMunnerlyn, _et al,_

Well, I'm a bit old fashion.  Terrorism is usually defined as the "use of violence and intimidation in the pursuit of political aims."



SherriMunnerlyn said:


> RoccoR,
> 
> I have read some of your prior posts where you seemed to identify whether a person was a terrorist or not, applying US law.
> 
> Samer is not a terrorist under US law.
> 
> Can you explain how you come to this opinion you have in this post here that Samer is a terrorist?
> 
> What is this  "_(terrorist)_ cause" you keep referring to?
> 
> Sherri


*(COMMENT)*

Now, for the benefit of the discussion, I understand that the Organization of the Islamic Conference, at the Convention of the Organization of the Islamic Conference (OIC) on Combating International Terrorism, objected to the (otherwise) international consensus.  The Islamic world, and only the Islamic World, wanted to insert this into the international definition.



> a. Peoples' struggle including armed struggle against foreign occupation, aggression, colonialism, and hegemony, aimed at liberation and self-determination in accordance with the principles of international law shall not be considered a terrorist crime.
> SOURCE:  Documents - Terrorism - Convention of the Organization of the Islamic Conference on Combating International Terrorism



It was internationally seen as a move to nullify the UN idea that:  



> 2.	"Terrorism" means any act of violence or threat thereof notwithstanding its motives or intentions perpetrated to carry out an individual or collective criminal plan with the aim of terrorizing people or threatening to harm them or imperiling their lives, honour, freedoms, security or rights or exposing the environment or any facility or public or private property to hazards or occupying or seizing them, or endangering a national resource, or international facilities, or threatening the stability, territorial integrity, political unity or sovereignty of independent States.
> 3.	"Terrorist Crime" means any crime executed, started or participated in to realize a terrorist objective in any of the Contracting States or against its nationals, assets or interests or foreign facilities and nationals residing in its territory punishable by its internal law.
> SOURCE:  _Same as Above_



I see this as a move by the Islamic World to legalize what everyone else believes to be the crime of terrorism.  Thus, the OIC version was not adopted by the international community. Now, I grant you that, it was a novel approach, and a way to scuttle the international consensus, but it is not fooling anyone.

It demonstrates that the Islamic World promotes terrorism as a legal means to achieve its political goals.

*(EPILOG)*

But I was serious when I said recognize your efforts.

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## RoccoR

Hossfly, _et al,_

Our friend "SherriMunnerlyn" represents a divergent idea.  The idea that the Palestinian, while declining to nation build, is fighting for self-determination. 



Hossfly said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn,
> 
> I have to admit, that your barrage campaign and public relations presentation on this Discussion Thread, concern the Palestinians and, in particular,  Samer Issawi, have been spectacular.  I am impressed.
> 
> While I, personally am not persuaded _(I still considered him an un-indicted terrorist)_, I'm sure that your presentation has convinced many that his cause is just, and that he is an innocent man, being held by a corrupt government, for defending his people.
> 
> I wanted to recognize you for your unwavering effort _(as misguided as I think it is)_.  There is no question in my mind that Samer Issawi owes you a debt of gratitude for your defense of him and his _(terrorist)_ cause.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> 
> 
> I would actually be more impressed if she were on other forums also condemning what the Muslims are doing to others.  All over the Muslim world, there are innocent people being harassed and/or murdered because of their religious beliefs (even other Muslims of different sects) and she has no interest at all in these people.  If she really cared about people, she certainly would be on at least one other message board condemning what is happening to these people, but instead her entire life seems to be in bashing Israel and nothing else, and I believe it to be so because the Jews happen to be involved.
Click to expand...

*(COMMENT)*

Our friend, "SherriMunnerlyn" is one of those that justifies, ambushes, bombings in public places, indiscriminate rocket attacks, and the open threats against the sovereignty of a nation as a heroic effort.  

Everyone has a view.

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## irosie91

Connery said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Connery----did you get that venison for the  HUNGER STRIKERS
> YET         I have no idea if muslims can eat BEAR  ---
> probably not ------but I am quite sure they can eat RABBITS.
> rabbits are not kosher,---I am not even sure you have to
> do a HALAL slaughter on a rabbit       lets ask sherri.
> We could do a bear and TELL THEM it was a camel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am more the Challah Bread french Toast type. One whiff of my creation and Samer will be salivating and exclaiming Praise the Lord!!!
Click to expand...


Challah is over for me----my maternal grandfather was a bread baker-----it was 
OVER  the day he died-----he could form that dough into a braided loaf---rendering 
the entire process-----a blur


----------



## sealadaigh

SAYIT said:


> reabhloideach said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seal seems to be intent on finding excuses to show off new levels of obnoxious racist filth on this board.....
> 
> But I suppose we should all be glad that he's made it up with the little sherrithing.  Neither one of 'em seems to have another pal online, poor l'il dears!  : ))
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i really don;t have to look to far to find an excuse for flipping back some "obnoxious racist filth" having gone over 600 posts of jews/zionists wallowing in "obnoxious racist filth" and jews like yourself ignoring it because it suits their political ends.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is nothing racist in dismissing the life and times of a terrorist, Princess, regardless of your politics.
Click to expand...


he is a soldier and a political prisoner being held without charge and protesting his imprisonment by the *JEWISH STATE* with the only means at his disposal. he has a family.

dismiss him if you must, but joke about his protest and i will be serving you the bodies of the children of the fogel settler terrorists and shalevet pas on a silver platter.

this forum is so racist it is unbelievable. we have had six hundred posts about a palestinian man on hunger strike and all the jewish posters can do is laugh about it and make jokes.


----------



## Connery

RoccoR said:


> SherriMunnerlyn,
> 
> I have to admit, that your barrage campaign and public relations presentation on this Discussion Thread, concern the Palestinians and, in particular,  Samer Issawi, have been spectacular.  I am impressed.
> 
> While I, personally am not persuaded _(I still considered him an un-indicted terrorist)_, *I'm sure that your presentation has convinced many that his cause is just,* and that he is an innocent man, being held by a corrupt government, for defending his people.
> 
> I wanted to recognize you for your unwavering effort _(as misguided as I think it is)_.  There is no question in my mind that Samer Issawi owes you a debt of gratitude for your defense of him and his _(terrorist)_ cause.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R




Sorry R, I have done a thorough search and only one person  has admitted he thinks sherri may be onto something (her drinking buddy Eli)


----------



## sealadaigh

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn,
> 
> I have to admit, that your barrage campaign and public relations presentation on this Discussion Thread, concern the Palestinians and, in particular,  Samer Issawi, have been spectacular.  I am impressed.
> 
> While I, personally am not persuaded _(I still considered him an un-indicted terrorist)_, I'm sure that your presentation has convinced many that his cause is just, and that he is an innocent man, being held by a corrupt government, for defending his people.
> 
> I wanted to recognize you for your unwavering effort _(as misguided as I think it is)_.  There is no question in my mind that Samer Issawi owes you a debt of gratitude for your defense of him and his _(terrorist)_ cause.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR,
> 
> I have read some of your prior posts where you seemed to identify whether a person was a terrorist or not, applying US law.
> 
> Samer is not a terrorist under US law.
> 
> Can you explain how you come to this opinion you have in this post here that Samer is a terrorist?
> 
> What is this  "_(terrorist)_ cause" you keep referring to?
> 
> Sherri
Click to expand...


there is no international legal definition of the word "terrorist. people who use it, no matter on which side, use it to suit their political ends.

often the term is applied by the ruling power to deine those in insurrection against the ruling power.

the palestinians are "terrorists". 

the rebels fighting against ghadafi were "liberators."

the irish are "terrorists".

the tibetans rising against the chinese are "liberators"

the kafirs in soweto township were "terrorists".

black africans now in political and administrative in south africa are "liberators".

bus boycotters in montgomery were "terrorists".

bull connor, with billy clubs and attack dogs, in birmingham quelled the 'terrorists".

in birmingham they love the gov'ner...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F5eIldSXNxY]Neville Brothers - Sista Rosa (12 inch remix) - YouTube[/ame]

thank you miss rosa, from freedom loving people everywhere.


----------



## Hossfly

reabhloideach said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reabhloideach said:
> 
> 
> 
> i really don;t have to look to far to find an excuse for flipping back some "obnoxious racist filth" having gone over 600 posts of jews/zionists wallowing in "obnoxious racist filth" and jews like yourself ignoring it because it suits their political ends.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing racist in dismissing the life and times of a terrorist, Princess, regardless of your politics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> he is a soldier and a political prisoner being held without charge and protesting his imprisonment by the *JEWISH STATE* with the only means at his disposal. he has a family.
> 
> dismiss him if you must, but joke about his protest and i will be serving you the bodies of the children of the fogel settler terrorists and shalevet pas on a silver platter.
> 
> this forum is so racist it is unbelievable. we have had six hundred posts about a palestinian man on hunger strike and all the jewish posters can do is laugh about it and make jokes.
Click to expand...

Regardless of what you say, the important thing is that nobody on this board is running around murdering people in the name of a religion the way we see it going on in the Muslim world.  Evidently this doesn't seem to bother you since you have never brought it up in any other forum even when it is Catholics being murdered just because they are Catholics.  Plus you seem to forget that many of us have seen how you operated on other forums


----------



## SAYIT

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reabhloideach said:
> 
> 
> 
> different situations, but probably more than are given to the palestinian political prisoners by the israelis..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gilad shalit was having better condition then Palestinian presioners?
> 
> Are you listening to yourself????
> 
> Do you know that Palestinian presioners get visit ALL the time, they get to learn in Israel academic studies, they have television in their cells and they have the legal right to protest and have a lawyer!
> 
> Which of these rights did Gilad have??
> 
> Aren't you ASHAMED to even say that out loud??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You obviously have not read all the posts and watched the videos, like that video that depicts Israeli Forces carrying out a training exercise on prisoners in a prison, a training exercise that killed one prisoner. Somehow, I do not think that is something Gilad Shalit experienced.
> 
> Sherri
Click to expand...


How the fuck do you know what Shalit endured? No one saw him for 5 years. 
Your assumptions are those of a typical terrorist symp.


----------



## Roudy

reabhloideach said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn,
> 
> I have to admit, that your barrage campaign and public relations presentation on this Discussion Thread, concern the Palestinians and, in particular,  Samer Issawi, have been spectacular.  I am impressed.
> 
> While I, personally am not persuaded _(I still considered him an un-indicted terrorist)_, I'm sure that your presentation has convinced many that his cause is just, and that he is an innocent man, being held by a corrupt government, for defending his people.
> 
> I wanted to recognize you for your unwavering effort _(as misguided as I think it is)_.  There is no question in my mind that Samer Issawi owes you a debt of gratitude for your defense of him and his _(terrorist)_ cause.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR,
> 
> I have read some of your prior posts where you seemed to identify whether a person was a terrorist or not, applying US law.
> 
> Samer is not a terrorist under US law.
> 
> Can you explain how you come to this opinion you have in this post here that Samer is a terrorist?
> 
> What is this  "_(terrorist)_ cause" you keep referring to?
> 
> Sherri
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> there is no international legal definition of the word "terrorist. people who use it, no matter on which side, use it to suit their political ends.
> 
> often the term is applied by the ruling power to deine those in insurrection against the ruling power.
> 
> the palestinians are "terrorists".
> 
> the rebels fighting against ghadafi were "liberators."
> 
> the irish are "terrorists".
> 
> the tibetans rising against the chinese are "liberators"
> 
> the kafirs in soweto township were "terrorists".
> 
> black africans now in political and administrative in south africa are "liberators".
> 
> bus boycotters in montgomery were "terrorists".
> 
> bull connor, with billy clubs and attack dogs, in birmingham quelled the 'terrorists".
> 
> in birmingham they love the gov'ner...
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F5eIldSXNxY]Neville Brothers - Sista Rosa (12 inch remix) - YouTube[/ame]
> 
> thank you miss rosa, from freedom loving people everywhere.
Click to expand...

No, actually the international definition for terrorism is quite simple. People or group that targets civilians INTENTIONALLY to make a political or ideological gain.  Palestinians clearly do that, Israelis and Americans don't. The reason you want to make the definition vague is to somehow create a diversion in order to gloss over the obvious fact that Palestinians engage in blatantly irrefutable terroristic behavior. Not that anybody but you Nazis and IslamoNazis buy it.


----------



## Hossfly

SAYIT said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gilad shalit was having better condition then Palestinian presioners?
> 
> Are you listening to yourself????
> 
> Do you know that Palestinian presioners get visit ALL the time, they get to learn in Israel academic studies, they have television in their cells and they have the legal right to protest and have a lawyer!
> 
> Which of these rights did Gilad have??
> 
> Aren't you ASHAMED to even say that out loud??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You obviously have not read all the posts and watched the videos, like that video that depicts Israeli Forces carrying out a training exercise on prisoners in a prison, a training exercise that killed one prisoner. Somehow, I do not think that is something Gilad Shalit experienced.
> 
> Sherri
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How the fuck do you know what Shalit endured? No one saw him for 5 years.
> Your assumptions are those of a typical terrorist symp.
Click to expand...

I wonder if Frau Sherri, that "good Christian woman," could possibly contact some of her in-laws who are still living in Iran and tell them to beat the drums loudly for the release of the ex-FBI agent who has been imprisoned in Iran since 2007.  Surely this good humanitarian must know the conditions of the Iranian jails and how badly the prisoners are treated in them that she would want to do her best to get this man released.  Perhaps she can get one of her friends in the human rights groups to help her in this endeavor.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

SAVE SAMER ISSAWI - FACEBOOK INTIFADA

Public · By Daleen Elshaer and Malaka Mohammed.

WORLD WIDE 

Together we stand with Samer Issawi. Together we show the world that he is not a forgotten case. That he is only one of many detainees in the Israeli prisons who are slowly dying. Sitting in their cells with no charge and no trail. 

Samer Issawi has been on a Hunger Strike since August 1, 2012 protesting his illegal imprisonment by Israel. He is currently in very critical health condition due to a vitamin B-12 deficiency . He is also experiencing nerves, muscles, and vision problem.

So we are going to take our action up a notch. We are about to start a Facebook Intifada. We will will be sending facebook messages, posts, comments etc to the follow pages: 


1. https://www.facebook.com/barackobama
 @BarackObama

2. https://www.facebook.com/HumanRightsWatch
 @hrw

3. https://www.facebook.com/IsraeliPM
 @netanyahu

4. http://www.facebook.com/amnestyglobal
 @AmnestyOnline

5. http://www.facebook.com/RedCrossRedCrescent
 @Federation

6. http://www.facebook.com/europeanparliament?ref=ts&fref=ts
 @MartinSchulz

Please do not use foul language & be respectful. The point of this is to let them know the world is watching. 


SAVE SAMER ISSAWI - FACEBOOK INTIFADA | Facebook

Sherri

Start date 1/10/2013


----------



## Hossfly

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> SAVE SAMER ISSAWI - FACEBOOK INTIFADA
> 
> Public · By Daleen Elshaer and Malaka Mohammed.
> 
> WORLD WIDE
> 
> Together we stand with Samer Issawi. Together we show the world that he is not a forgotten case. That he is only one of many detainees in the Israeli prisons who are slowly dying. Sitting in their cells with no charge and no trail.
> 
> Samer Issawi has been on a Hunger Strike since August 1, 2012 protesting his illegal imprisonment by Israel. He is currently in very critical health condition due to a vitamin B-12 deficiency . He is also experiencing nerves, muscles, and vision problem.
> 
> So we are going to take our action up a notch. We are about to start a Facebook Intifada. We will will be sending facebook messages, posts, comments etc to the follow pages:
> 
> 
> 1. https://www.facebook.com/barackobama
> @BarackObama
> 
> 2. https://www.facebook.com/HumanRightsWatch
> @hrw
> 
> 3. https://www.facebook.com/IsraeliPM
> @netanyahu
> 
> 4. http://www.facebook.com/amnestyglobal
> @AmnestyOnline
> 
> 5. http://www.facebook.com/RedCrossRedCrescent
> @Federation
> 
> 6. http://www.facebook.com/europeanparliament?ref=ts&fref=ts
> @MartinSchulz
> 
> Please do not use foul language & be respectful. The point of this is to let them know the world is watching.
> 
> 
> SAVE SAMER ISSAWI - FACEBOOK INTIFADA | Facebook
> 
> Sherri
> 
> Start date 1/10/2013


We don't wanna hear any Samer crap. We're worrying about those 150,000 Palestinian refugees trying to get to West Bank and Gaza. Thousands of babies and children are at risk of freezing to death and you are orgasming over a filthy terrorist animal. Get with the program.


----------



## SAYIT

reabhloideach said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reabhloideach said:
> 
> 
> 
> i really don;t have to look to far to find an excuse for flipping back some "obnoxious racist filth" having gone over 600 posts of jews/zionists wallowing in "obnoxious racist filth" and jews like yourself ignoring it because it suits their political ends.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing racist in dismissing the life and times of a terrorist, Princess, regardless of your politics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> he is a soldier and a political prisoner being held without charge and protesting his imprisonment by the *JEWISH STATE* with the only means at his disposal. he has a family.
> 
> dismiss him if you must, but joke about his protest and i will be serving you the bodies of the children of the fogel settler terrorists and shalevet pas on a silver platter.
> 
> this forum is so racist it is unbelievable. we have had six hundred posts about a palestinian man on hunger strike and all the jewish posters can do is laugh about it and make jokes.
Click to expand...


Nah, he's just a dime-a-dozen terrorist and the only reason you justify his existence is because he's all about killing "kikes" ... just like you Nazi types.


----------



## Hossfly

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> SAVE SAMER ISSAWI - FACEBOOK INTIFADA
> 
> Public · By Daleen Elshaer and Malaka Mohammed.
> 
> WORLD WIDE
> 
> Together we stand with Samer Issawi. Together we show the world that he is not a forgotten case. That he is only one of many detainees in the Israeli prisons who are slowly dying. Sitting in their cells with no charge and no trail.
> 
> Samer Issawi has been on a Hunger Strike since August 1, 2012 protesting his illegal imprisonment by Israel. He is currently in very critical health condition due to a vitamin B-12 deficiency . He is also experiencing nerves, muscles, and vision problem.
> 
> So we are going to take our action up a notch. We are about to start a Facebook Intifada. We will will be sending facebook messages, posts, comments etc to the follow pages:
> 
> 
> 1. https://www.facebook.com/barackobama
> @BarackObama
> 
> 2. https://www.facebook.com/HumanRightsWatch
> @hrw
> 
> 3. https://www.facebook.com/IsraeliPM
> @netanyahu
> 
> 4. http://www.facebook.com/amnestyglobal
> @AmnestyOnline
> 
> 5. http://www.facebook.com/RedCrossRedCrescent
> @Federation
> 
> 6. http://www.facebook.com/europeanparliament?ref=ts&fref=ts
> @MartinSchulz
> 
> Please do not use foul language & be respectful. The point of this is to let them know the world is watching.
> 
> 
> SAVE SAMER ISSAWI - FACEBOOK INTIFADA | Facebook
> 
> Sherri
> 
> Start date 1/10/2013


Does anyone really think that Frau Sherri, that "good Christian woman," would ever start something on Facebook called SAVE THE CHRISTIANS IN IRANIAN PRISONS?"  Do you think she would even start something on Facebook called SAVE ASIA BIBI who is the Christian woman suffering in a Pakistani prison for allegedly committing blasphemy.    Somehow I doubt it because I don't think she cares anything about the Christians being mistreated and/or killed in Muslim countries.


----------



## MHunterB

reabhloideach said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reabhloideach said:
> 
> 
> 
> i really don;t have to look to far to find an excuse for flipping back some "obnoxious racist filth" having gone over 600 posts of jews/zionists wallowing in "obnoxious racist filth" and jews like yourself ignoring it because it suits their political ends.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing racist in dismissing the life and times of a terrorist, Princess, regardless of your politics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> he is a soldier and a political prisoner being held without charge and protesting his imprisonment by the *JEWISH STATE* with the only means at his disposal. he has a family.
> *>>>IFF he's a 'soldier', then he's a POW. And  many people have families.*
> dismiss him if you must, but joke about his protest and i will be serving you the bodies of the children of the fogel settler terrorists and shalevet pas on a silver platter.
> _*>>>>>  I remain as unimpressed as ever with your continuing posturing and attempts to blackmail other posters on this site.*_
> this forum is so racist it is unbelievable.
> we have had six hundred posts about a palestinian man on hunger strike and all the jewish posters can do is laugh about it and make jokes.
> *>>>>>You are exaggerating,  seal.  Either amend your wording, or show the posts where I 'laugh about it and make jokes'.*
Click to expand...

.


----------



## Connery

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> SAVE SAMER ISSAWI - FACEBOOK INTIFADA
> 
> Public · By Daleen Elshaer and Malaka Mohammed.
> 
> WORLD WIDE
> 
> Together we stand with Samer Issawi. Together we show the world that he is not a forgotten case. That he is only one of many detainees in the Israeli prisons who are slowly dying. Sitting in their cells with no charge and no trail.
> 
> Samer Issawi has been on a Hunger Strike since August 1, 2012 protesting his illegal imprisonment by Israel. He is currently in very critical health condition due to a vitamin B-12 deficiency . He is also experiencing nerves, muscles, and vision problem.
> 
> So we are going to take our action up a notch. We are about to start a Facebook Intifada. We will will be sending facebook messages, posts, comments etc to the follow pages:
> 
> 
> 1. https://www.facebook.com/barackobama
> @BarackObama
> 
> 2. https://www.facebook.com/HumanRightsWatch
> @hrw
> 
> 3. https://www.facebook.com/IsraeliPM
> @netanyahu
> 
> 4. http://www.facebook.com/amnestyglobal
> @AmnestyOnline
> 
> 5. http://www.facebook.com/RedCrossRedCrescent
> @Federation
> 
> 6. http://www.facebook.com/europeanparliament?ref=ts&fref=ts
> @MartinSchulz
> 
> Please do not use foul language & be respectful. The point of this is to let them know the world is watching.
> 
> 
> SAVE SAMER ISSAWI - FACEBOOK INTIFADA | Facebook
> 
> Sherri
> 
> Start date 1/10/2013



Instead of starting a page you should fry up some of the baloney you are serving here and make samer a sandwich.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

The fact is there is no international law legal definition of terrorist. One side's terrorist is another side's freedom fighter!

I equate terrorism with attacks on civilians that violate intl law, whether carried out by individuals or groups or states.

When I apply that definition to the Israeli Palestinian conflict, I find acts of terror have been carried out by both sides.

With Samer, there is no evidence he carried out any acts  of terror against civilians that violate intl law, so the  terrorist label does not fit him.

Let's look at words that do fit, he is a modern day Gandhi, a freedom fighter, a Hero to the Palestinian people, a man whose acts of self sacrifice are an unparallelled expression of love for the Palestinian people, he is a brave and courageous man engaged in acts of nonviolent resistance to Occupation in Palestine, he walks in the steps of Jesus Christ, he is a great man and he will never be forgotten and always remembered by the Palestinian people, he is a man all of us here can only dream about becoming, none of us will ever achieve what he has achieved or even come close or I expect be as close to God while still alive in this world as I believe him to be right now! We are blessed by God when we hunger and thirst for justice and he has been doing that for 168 days now, I expect noone here will ever be in that place he is in right now! He is a man who shows all of us how a life can have meaning and significance, and he is an inspiration to all of us that we can all take stands against injustice and we all have the capacity to do good with our lives and he shows us we can always hope and dream and our dreams can become reality if we persist in dreaming those dreams and striving for freedom and justice for all man!


----------



## MHunterB

Seal, I'm not going to go through your list of other incidents which you allege are each similar enough to the one in question for the word 'terrorism' to be applied *correctly*.  

I regard that list as another attempt to derail actual discussion by pretending that words are so very easy to redefine as you claim.  What word people use in *other* situations does not change the fact that what Samer Issawi and the PFLP have been up to is exactly 'terrorism'.

It appears that you also, as Rocco has noted, wish to 'rebrand' terrorism when it's chosen by Palestinians.


----------



## MHunterB

Once again, it appears necessary to remind the poor ideologue that her paeans of praise to the 'sainted' Samer notwithstanding - no amount of verbiage can cover over his prior criminal actions.

Any responsible adult understands that in this world, we are not relieved of the burden of trying to ameliorate the harm a prior bad choice has caused simply because we have repented of our misdeeds and are trying to re-direct ourselves.

IFF this Samer were to encourage the rest of the PFLP to eschew violence in favor of constructive action - then he might begin to qualify to lay claim to being a decent human being.


----------



## skye

For SherriMunnerlyn to say that Samer Issawi, is today's Palestinian Gandhi is beyond ridiculous!

The ultimate aim of Samer and others like him is for violent overthrow of the state of Israel either by terrorism, faked staged propaganda events as  posted by Sherri ...to attract sympathy of idiots who don't know any better.

Gandhi's policy was at no stage to instigate violence and the  circumstances, as every intelligent and semi-educated person will realize, were entirely different.

This concept of comparing Gandhi with Samer could only be dreamed up by a moron!


----------



## Connery

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> The fact is there is no international law legal definition of terrorist. One side's terrorist is another side's freedom fighter!
> 
> I equate terrorism with attacks on civilians that violate intl law, whether carried out by individuals or groups or states.
> 
> When I apply that definition to the Israeli Palestinian conflict, I find acts of terror have been carried out by both sides.
> 
> With Samer, there is no evidence he carried out any acts  of terror against civilians that violate intl law, so the  terrorist label does not fit him.
> 
> *Let's look at words that do fit, he is a modern day Gandhi,* a freedom fighter, a Hero to the Palestinian people, a man whose acts of self sacrifice are an unparallelled expression of love for the Palestinian people, he is a brave and courageous man engaged in acts of nonviolent resistance to Occupation in Palestine, he walks in the steps of Jesus Christ, he is a great man and he will never be forgotten and always remembered by the Palestinian people, he is a man all of us here can only dream about becoming, none of us will ever achieve what he has achieved or even come close or I expect be as close to God while still alive in this world as I believe him to be right now! We are blessed by God when we hunger and thirst for justice and he has been doing that for 168 days now, I expect noone here will ever be in that place he is in right now! He is a man who shows all of us how a life can have meaning and significance, and he is an inspiration to all of us that we can all take stands against injustice and we all have the capacity to do good with our lives and he shows us we can always hope and dream and our dreams can become reality if we persist in dreaming those dreams and striving for freedom and justice for all man!



sherri you are truly insane. samer is a scumbag terrorist, law breaker and all around liar.


----------



## SAYIT

Connery said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> The fact is there is no international law legal definition of terrorist. One side's terrorist is another side's freedom fighter!
> 
> I equate terrorism with attacks on civilians that violate intl law, whether carried out by individuals or groups or states.
> 
> When I apply that definition to the Israeli Palestinian conflict, I find acts of terror have been carried out by both sides.
> 
> With Samer, there is no evidence he carried out any acts  of terror against civilians that violate intl law, so the  terrorist label does not fit him.
> 
> *Let's look at words that do fit, he is a modern day Gandhi,* a freedom fighter, a Hero to the Palestinian people, a man whose acts of self sacrifice are an unparallelled expression of love for the Palestinian people, he is a brave and courageous man engaged in acts of nonviolent resistance to Occupation in Palestine, he walks in the steps of Jesus Christ, he is a great man and he will never be forgotten and always remembered by the Palestinian people, he is a man all of us here can only dream about becoming, none of us will ever achieve what he has achieved or even come close or I expect be as close to God while still alive in this world as I believe him to be right now! We are blessed by God when we hunger and thirst for justice and he has been doing that for 168 days now, I expect noone here will ever be in that place he is in right now! He is a man who shows all of us how a life can have meaning and significance, and he is an inspiration to all of us that we can all take stands against injustice and we all have the capacity to do good with our lives and he shows us we can always hope and dream and our dreams can become reality if we persist in dreaming those dreams and striving for freedom and justice for all man!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sherri you are truly insane. samer is a scumbag terrorist, law breaker and all around liar.
Click to expand...


And those are his better qualities.


----------



## MHunterB

"He is a man who shows all of us how a life can have meaning and significance"  quoth the sherrithing about her latest thug-crush Samer.  

 There has been nobody else in all of her ?50 or so years of life who's ever provided such an example???   Like, um...........the REAL Gandhi ?  Or any number of other people who've made it their life's work to *give* something to other people in this world.


----------



## Connery

Two of the multitudes who "fasted" for 24 hours for samer.


----------



## MHunterB

Skye, you are being unfair to the sherrithing.  It's not a 'moron':  it's someone who's chosen to NOT think about the situation at all, but to simply parrot whatever is posted on a certain selection of webstains which are saturated with Jew-hatred shellacked with a very thin coat of 'social concern' and pretending to be 'anti-Zionism - where 'Zionism' is being defined by people who insist it's literally absolutely 'Satanic'.

The sherrithing is an ideologue:  it has adopted a 'position' which it assures itself is that of a 'person of conscience' and whoever does not agree is not 'disagreeing', oh no!.  They are wrong, evil, racist, etc, etc, etc.  There are no 'divergent opinions' in such a one's world.


----------



## Connery




----------



## Hossfly

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> The fact is there is no international law legal definition of terrorist. One side's terrorist is another side's freedom fighter!
> 
> I equate terrorism with attacks on civilians that violate intl law, whether carried out by individuals or groups or states.
> 
> When I apply that definition to the Israeli Palestinian conflict, I find acts of terror have been carried out by both sides.
> 
> With Samer, there is no evidence he carried out any acts  of terror against civilians that violate intl law, so the  terrorist label does not fit him.
> 
> Let's look at words that do fit, he is a modern day Gandhi, a freedom fighter, a Hero to the Palestinian people, a man whose acts of self sacrifice are an unparallelled expression of love for the Palestinian people, he is a brave and courageous man engaged in acts of nonviolent resistance to Occupation in Palestine, he walks in the steps of Jesus Christ, he is a great man and he will never be forgotten and always remembered by the Palestinian people, he is a man all of us here can only dream about becoming, none of us will ever achieve what he has achieved or even come close or I expect be as close to God while still alive in this world as I believe him to be right now! We are blessed by God when we hunger and thirst for justice and he has been doing that for 168 days now, I expect noone here will ever be in that place he is in right now! He is a man who shows all of us how a life can have meaning and significance, and he is an inspiration to all of us that we can all take stands against injustice and we all have the capacity to do good with our lives and he shows us we can always hope and dream and our dreams can become reality if we persist in dreaming those dreams and striving for freedom and justice for all man!


Of course, Frau Sherri, that "good Christian woman," would never state that those Christians being held in Iranian prisons are walking in the steps of Jesus Christ even though they knew how dangerous it is for them in Iran to follow a religion there which considers them heretics to Islam.  In fact, would she ever consider any of the Christians in Muslim countries to be walking in the steps of Jesus Christ even though they know they are in peril for doing so.  Does anyone think that Frau Sherri can take a moment out of her blabbering about some terrorist ad nauseam to think about this Christian teacher having her throat slit.

IRAQ Christian teacher has throat cut in Mosul, plunging city in fear again - Asia News


----------



## skye

Connery said:


>





BWAHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

RoccoR said:


> SherriMunnerlyn, _et al,_
> 
> Well, I'm a bit old fashion.  Terrorism is usually defined as the "use of violence and intimidation in the pursuit of political aims."
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR,
> 
> I have read some of your prior posts where you seemed to identify whether a person was a terrorist or not, applying US law.
> 
> Samer is not a terrorist under US law.
> 
> Can you explain how you come to this opinion you have in this post here that Samer is a terrorist?
> 
> What is this  "_(terrorist)_ cause" you keep referring to?
> 
> Sherri
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Now, for the benefit of the discussion, I understand that the Organization of the Islamic Conference, at the Convention of the Organization of the Islamic Conference (OIC) on Combating International Terrorism, objected to the (otherwise) international consensus.  The Islamic world, and only the Islamic World, wanted to insert this into the international definition.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a. Peoples' struggle including armed struggle against foreign occupation, aggression, colonialism, and hegemony, aimed at liberation and self-determination in accordance with the principles of international law shall not be considered a terrorist crime.
> SOURCE:  Documents - Terrorism - Convention of the Organization of the Islamic Conference on Combating International Terrorism
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was internationally seen as a move to nullify the UN idea that:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2.	"Terrorism" means any act of violence or threat thereof notwithstanding its motives or intentions perpetrated to carry out an individual or collective criminal plan with the aim of terrorizing people or threatening to harm them or imperiling their lives, honour, freedoms, security or rights or exposing the environment or any facility or public or private property to hazards or occupying or seizing them, or endangering a national resource, or international facilities, or threatening the stability, territorial integrity, political unity or sovereignty of independent States.
> 3.	"Terrorist Crime" means any crime executed, started or participated in to realize a terrorist objective in any of the Contracting States or against its nationals, assets or interests or foreign facilities and nationals residing in its territory punishable by its internal law.
> SOURCE:  _Same as Above_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I see this as a move by the Islamic World to legalize what everyone else believes to be the crime of terrorism.  Thus, the OIC version was not adopted by the international community. Now, I grant you that, it was a novel approach, and a way to scuttle the international consensus, but it is not fooling anyone.
> 
> It demonstrates that the Islamic World promotes terrorism as a legal means to achieve its political goals.
> 
> *(EPILOG)*
> 
> But I was serious when I said recognize your efforts.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...


Rocco,

The problem is there exists what is called state terrorism ,  which that definition does not clearly embrace, as it focuses on acts against sovereign states, let's take a look at an example of that. Saddam attacked Kurdish civilians with chemical weapons. That was an act of terror, as much as a bomb thrown at a government building. Both of these acts would be unlawful attacks on civilians under the Fourth Geneva Convention. I think that should be the test, whether an act is an act of terror, whether it is an unlawful attack against civilians under The Fourth Geneva Convention. That can include state terrorism.

Sherri

Sherri


----------



## Roudy

Connery said:


> Two of the multitudes who "fasted" for 24 hours for samer.


Some of Samir's other supporters and Sherri's close friends:


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

An interview with Malaka Mohammed - Samer Issawi (Palestinian Hunger Striker) - YouTube


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

SAVE SAMER ISSAWI - FACEBOOK INTIFADA | Facebook


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Daleen Alshaer says, "I love My President! And I believe in the Yes we Can. The yes we can make a difference & save lives. I add my voice to the many growing voices in support of Palestinian political prisoner Samer Issawi and others who are being illegally detained by the government of Israel in violation of the International Covenant of Civil and Political Rights. Samer Issawi has been on hunger strike inside of Israeli prisons since August 1, 2012 and he is dying. SAVE SAMER BEFORE ITS TOO LATE!"


SAVE SAMER ISSAWI - FACEBOOK INTIFADA | Facebook


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Yes we can make a difference, yes we can change all that is wrong in our country, that was the chant at the rallies when Obama was elected President in his first term, yes we can, and we who supported him stood at rallies for hours chanting that waiting to listen to him speak. Let us all remind him of his promises and ask him to make them reality, we can change and fix America by stopping the US support of Occupation in Palestine, we change and fix America by stopping the funding of these unlawful detentions of Palestinians in Occupation jails!


----------



## MHunterB

One wonders why there was never any noise about the Jordanian "Occupation" of Palestinian territory and its refusal to let the people leave those camps, or to develop an economic base there?


Evidently 'Occupation' itself is nothing wrong......


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

International Campaign to save Ayman and Samir

Freedom and Justice for Palestinian detainees in Israeli jails

Save Ayman and Samer

A number of Palestinian political prisoners continue their open hunger strike in Israeli jails. This includes two Palestinian prisoners, Ayman Al Sharawna and Samir al Essawi whose lives are at risk. Both of the political detainees are on a hunger strike since long time ago in protest of Israeli violation of the Shalit prisoner swap. Ayman and Samir were kidnapped and forcibly transferred to Israeli for no reason. 

At this stage, the Israeli Prison Service are exerting tremendous pressure on them to end their hunger strike. It also attempts to bargain their freedoms by opting them between remaining in jail to continue their previous sentences (the sentences were removed as they were released in the Shalit prisoner swap) or leaving for exile.

 Since their recent capturing, Israeli Occupation Forces did not convict or investigate them. Ayman Al Sharawna, 38, is a resident of Dora in Herbon city. He began his open hunger strike on the 1st of July 2012. He already suffers from various health complications including weakness in his immune system as well as problems in his kidney which partially functions with 20% only. He lost eyesight in his right eye.

He also suffers from various problems in his left leg. Meanwhile, Samir al Essawi, 33, a resident of Jerusalem started his hunger strike on the 1st of august 2012, since then he suffered from fainting and severe fatigue. He is unable to stand or walk properly in addition to excessive weight loss. Al Essawi was admitted to Asaf Hrovi hospital few times due to many health complications

Petition Freedom and Justice for Palestinian detainees


Petition Freedom and Justice for Palestinian detainees 
iPetitions - Online petition - Free petitions

A number of Palestinian political prisoners continue their open hunger strike in...See More


----------



## SAYIT

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> SAVE SAMER ISSAWI - FACEBOOK INTIFADA | Facebook



Hmmm. The human body can survive 2-15 weeks without food. How long did you say your boy Sammi has been fasting? 23 weeks? Woo.


----------



## Roudy

Connery said:


>


Ha ha, good one!


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

SAYIT said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAVE SAMER ISSAWI - FACEBOOK INTIFADA | Facebook
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm. The human body can survive 2-15 weeks without food. How long did you say your boy Sammi has been fasting? 23 weeks? Woo.
Click to expand...


With God with you, anything is possible.

I feel sadness for those without faith like you.

I  feel sadness for those whose God is The Jewish State.

I will pray for you, you all worshippers of The Jewish State need all our prayers.

Sherri


----------



## irosie91

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> International Campaign to save Ayman and Samir
> 
> Freedom and Justice for Palestinian detainees in Israeli jails
> 
> Save Ayman and Samer
> 
> A number of Palestinian political prisoners continue their open hunger strike in Israeli jails. This includes two Palestinian prisoners, Ayman Al Sharawna and Samir al Essawi whose lives are at risk. Both of the political detainees are on a hunger strike since long time ago in protest of Israeli violation of the Shalit prisoner swap. Ayman and Samir were kidnapped and forcibly transferred to Israeli for no reason.
> 
> ********response
> In the course of my life----I have read  --perhaps,,  a few score statements
> written by lawyers describing the history of an "EVENT" ---But I have never
> read one so obviously full of shit as this one.    Notice the gratuitous
> "whose lives are at risk" <<< devious  "lawyerly shit"    They are REFUSING
> TO EAT IN ORDER TO GET OUT OF JAIL FREE  (try honesty for a change,
> sherri)       Notice the next glob of shit   "israeli violation of the shalit
> prisoner swap"        The slut leaves out the fact that her fellow dogs
> comitted a gross crime in taking a HOSTAGE  and demanding ransom.
> I might add that her colleagues have been known to torture such
> hostages to death in the name of   allah/isa     many many times
> in recent history.      The next glob of shit   ---the slut has the audacity
> to describe the ARREST of a convicted criminal who violated the terms
> of  his  EXTORTED RELEASE  as  "kidnapping"     It gets worse ---
> sit tight ----
> 
> At this stage, the Israeli Prison Service are exerting tremendous pressure on them to end their hunger strike.
> 
> ******
> LOL   what does that mean?   well  trying to get them to eat-----
> which is actually their legal responsibility----if they do not do
> it ----uhm----well   you know who would EMIT A HUGE FART
> -----"THEY IS STARVING THEM"
> 
> 
> It also attempts to bargain their freedoms by opting them between remaining in jail to continue their previous sentences (the sentences were removed as they were released in the Shalit prisoner swap) or leaving for exile.
> 
> ****
> Seems reasonable to me---more than generous.   Any reason the lumps of
> shit refuse?
> 
> Since their recent capturing, Israeli Occupation Forces did not convict or investigate them. Ayman Al Sharawna, 38, is a resident of Dora in Herbon city. He began his open hunger strike on the 1st of July 2012.
> 
> ******
> Again with the devious shit----"recent capturing" ---the criminals
> were properly arrested.     Oh --the piece of shit Ayman lives in Hebron.
> Hebron is one of the four HOLY cities of Judaism   and considered
> the first capital of Israel  until King David moved the capital to
> Jerusalem     The city was PURCHASED  ----by Abraham----and in
> the course of history actually  REPURCHASED  several times from
> scum who STOLE IT     The ISA RESPECTERS  never bought it---
> they did things the isa-respecting way---raped and pillaged and murdered
> their way into ownership       In a just world----the piece of shit
> isa respecter would be barred from setting his isa respecting foot
> in Hebron----just as jews are barred from the old jewish city of
> YATHRIB----simply because the rapist pig is buried therein and
> he changed the name of the city to    'medina'  after the
> rape and murder genocide of the jews living there to the
> delight of sherri    The lump of isa respecting shit is and
> his lump of shit family is OCCUPYING HEBRON
> 
> 
> He already suffers from various health complications including weakness in his immune system as well as problems in his kidney which partially functions with 20% only. He lost eyesight in his right eye.
> 
> ********
> LOL  you have to do better than that, counselor----your idiot statement
> is meaningless    "health complications"  <<<  HUH???    His kidney?
> which one?     oh  you know his GFR  is down?----what is his actual
> GFR?      Sounds like someone is providing excellent medical care
> Do you know YOUR GFR?   sherri?    He lost eyesight in an eye?
> WHY?????    whatthehell is  "weakness in the immune system"???
> THE AMA WANTS TO KNOW     In fact I want to know---does the
> idiot pimp have AIDS??  -----as did the other isa respecter  ARAFART?
> gee---weakness--weight loss--  "immune system weakness" <<LOL
> ----in fact sudden loss of vision in one eye---SHEEESH
> There was a SUDDEN LOSS OF VISION in one eye in a prison
> in my town     A piece of shit isa-respecting guy shoved a
> shank into the eye of a prison guard---in the name of  allah/isa
> 
> 
> He also suffers from various problems in his left leg. Meanwhile, Samir al Essawi, 33, a resident of Jerusalem started his hunger strike on the 1st of august 2012, since then he suffered from fainting and severe fatigue. He is unable to stand or walk properly in addition to excessive weight loss. Al Essawi was admitted to Asaf Hrovi hospital few times due to many health complications
> 
> ********
> Oh gosh---we have devolved to  "various problems"
> The criminal has refused to eat and lost weight and feels weak<< honest
> statement sherri            try it some time      He is getting excellent
> medical care.   Thanks for letting us know.    So many OTHER gentiles
> and jews    -----died in the care of your fellow isa respecters---some with
> their severed genitalia  shoved down their throats---after which their
> throats were slowly slit with a dull knife  -----to the glorious tune of
> ALLAH/isa AKBARRRRRRR
> ]


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

"Shackled

Samer can barely stand on his feet and hardly turn his body on his borsh &#8212; a bed of metal that has a very thin mattress, which my father and friends who are ex-detainees often complained caused back-pains. In winter, one of the most brutal practices that the Israeli Prison Service uses to oppress our prisoners is depriving them from their winter needs such as heavy blankets and warm clothes, often even depriving them of hot water. As a result, Samer&#8217;s sister Shireen worries about him more heavily. &#8220;The sky is snowing in Jerusalem,&#8221; Samer&#8217;s sister Shireen has said. &#8220;But unlike others, the happiness of seeing the layers of snow covering everything escapes me. When one has a little wound, its pain increases in cold weather. So imagine the situation of Samer who is hunger striking for 168 days and left without blankets or heavy clothes. Imagine him after he was physically attacked by the savage Israeli soldiers, causing him fractures in the rib cage. These are unbearable pains that one can hardly endure. But Samer lives and suffers these pains every moment, every day.&#8221;

He is shackled from his hands and feet to his bed or his wheelchair, and left with no means to defend himself. All this doesn&#8217;t deter the Israeli soldiers from repeatedly beating him up. Israel tried every inhumane way to put pressure on Samer Issawi to end his strike. He wasn&#8217;t the only target of this inhumanity: his family, his people in the village Issawiyeh, even sit-in tents installed in solidarity with him were targeted as well.  Israeli bulldozers recently demolished the house of Samer&#8217;s brother that was under construction and left it as rubble. But they couldn&#8217;t break his brother&#8217;s resilience. Instead he was thankful he didn&#8217;t meet the fate of other Palestinians who had their houses demolished while they were inside, burying them alive."


"My family is living through hell:" Samer Issawi speaks from jail | The Electronic Intifada

Sherri


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

"Malaka Mohammed Only imagine that you are in a silent void filled with your own fears and pain, in a deafening silence. You wait for somebody to arrive, but nobody, not even your loved ones are allowed to visit you. The only human contact is with the guards who are the lords and masters of every minute in your day. It is grave for the living where fears unfold. This is Samer Issawi, 170 days on continuous hunger strike for no charge or a fair trial.. He deserves freedom before his inevitable death"


SAVE SAMER ISSAWI - FACEBOOK INTIFADA | Facebook


----------



## irosie91

Sherri----you sling the BS---even more idiotically than most  third rate lawyers.
     you should stop making a fool of yourself


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Silence in the face of Injustice, Martin Luther King Jr wrote about that from a jail cell in the South, he wrote  about the sin of silence as a response to Injustice around us. 

And silence in the face of Injustice, it seems to be the world's response to Injustice, in all times and places.

But we as individuals do not have to choose to respond to Injustice with silence, there is another way, the way of people like Martin Luther King and Gandhi and Samer Issawi and the path any of us can choose to take, too!

"Silence Where are the international human rights organizations when all that is happening? Israel continues to commit crimes against us and the world responds with silence. Are the Palestinian people excluded from international law? Or are we not humans, therefore these laws don&#8217;t apply to us?&#8221; However, despite all the pains Samer Issawi suffers, he conveyed a message of gratitude for everyone who supports him, through his lawyer who has visited him and witnessed his terrible condition. Samer gained more hope and faith in humanity from the latest international hunger strike in solidarity with him, organized by Malaka Mohammed, in which about 3,000 people from different nationalities fasted for 24 hours. Moreover, hundreds of demonstrations were organized worldwide to call for his release. &#8220;I send my greetings to all who are fighting with me in this battle and who go out for this cause, I don&#8217;t consider them in solidarity, but they are warriors,&#8221; Samer said.

Let our voices rise higher, break through the racist walls and reach Samer to provide him with more strength to withstand the torment. Let us double our efforts to rescue his life. Let us make his words echo all over the word and chant after him, &#8220;freedom and dignity is more precious than food.&#8221; He shouldn&#8217;t be left alone in this fight against injustice. &#8220;Injustice anywhere is a threat to justice everywhere,&#8221; Martin Luther King once said. Let King&#8217;s words inspire you to join Samer&#8217;s fight against Israel&#8217;s injustices. His death would be a threat to your security, your humanity, to your values of justice and human rights. We need our Palestinian legend Samer Issawi alive as he deserves to live in dignity and freedom."


"My family is living through hell:" Samer Issawi speaks from jail | The Electronic Intifada

Sherri


----------



## irosie91

Very good   sherri       so why are you so silent in the face of   TENS OF THOUSANDS 
OF GENTILES     being murdered by their FELLOW ISA RESPECTING GENTILES    in 
the middle east??.         Do you consider  GENTILE BLOOD WORTHLESS?

Right now the  hot spot of   GENTILE DEATH-----in the middle east is going 
on in the  ISA RESPECTING COUNTRY,,,   SYRIA     by ISA RESPECTERS  
MURDERING GENTILES


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn




----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Words of Martin Luther King Jr in his book Strength To Love, Chapter 11


God Walks With Us When We Struggle Against Injustices Like Occupation 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Words of Martin Luther King Jr in his book Strength To Love, Chapter 11, these words we can all find Hope in, the Injustice that is the Occupation of Palestine with all of its injustices will end one day and God/Allah is with the Palestinian people in their struggle to end Occupation and unlawful detentions of a people and targeting of children and civilians and home demolitions and land thefts and destruction of olive trees and all of the abuses of the Occupation that deny a people their basic human rights and freedoms that God has been the giver of, to all of us. Life is precious and all of us have a role to play here to support the right to Life of the Palestinian people.

"An evil system, known as colonialism, swept across Africa and Asia. But then the quiet invisible law began to operate&#8230;. The powerful colonial empire began to disintegrate like stacks of cards&#8230;. In our own nation another unjust and evil system, known as segregation, for nearly one hundred years inflicted the Negro with a sense of inferiority, deprived him or his personhood, and denied him of his birthright of life, liberty, and the pursuit of happiness. Segregation has been the Negroes&#8217; burden and America&#8217;s shame.

&#8230;

God is able to conquer the evils of history. His control is never usurped. If at times we despair because of the relatively slow progress being made in ending racial discrimination and if we become disappointed because of the undue cautiousness of the federal government, let us gain new heart in the fact that God is able. In our sometimes difficult and often lonesome walk up freedom&#8217;s road, we do not walk alone. God walks with us."

https://emilylhauserinmyhead.wordpre...mlk-live-blog/


Sherri


----------



## MHunterB

Obviously the sherrithing is much misinformed about Dr King's rejection of violence and bloodshed - and the PFLP's dedication to it.  And it also seems to be unaware of Samer's membership in such an organized gang of criminals, who used violence - kidnapping and murder - against civilians for decades to give their message.

That message was NOT about 'Palestinian self-determination':  it was a message of 'Death to Zionists'.

Now if someone in the US were to cry 'Death to Communists' (as some have!), the sherrithing would be the first to cry 'demonization' and 'bigotry'.

Somehow, though, the thing has decided it's A-OK to seek 'Death to Zionists'......


----------



## irosie91

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Words of Martin Luther King Jr in his book Strength To Love, Chapter 11
> 
> "An evil system, known as colonialism, swept across Africa and Asia. But then the quiet invisible law began to operate. The powerful colonial empire began to disintegrate like stacks of cards. In our own nation another unjust and evil system, known as segregation, for nearly one hundred years inflicted the Negro with a sense of inferiority, deprived him or his personhood, and denied him of his birthright of life, liberty, and the pursuit of happiness. Segregation has been the Negroes burden and Americas shame.
> 
> *********
> Both  segregation and colonialism   the legacy of  THE FILTH OF ROME--
> pax romana ---is  the root of  THE FIRST REICH  AKA
> HOLY ROMAN EMPIRE OF  CONSTANTINE.
> APED in detail  by the   "ISA RESPECTERS OF ARABIA" in their
> construct----DAR AL ISLAM  and the islamic empire.
> It is very interesting in light of Martin Luther King's
> statement that the two genocidal colonialist, segregationist
> "ideologies"  created the  black slavery issue in the USA.
> America was defiled by  the same filth which created
> the first and the second and the third Reich  and the
> MILLENNIA OLD  slave trade controlled by arabia
> which became superimposed on the FILTH of  the REICHS
> and  DAR AL ISLAM  ----and genocides in the hundreds of
> millions and  COUNTING
> 
> 
> 
> God is able to conquer the evils of history. His control is never usurped. If at times we despair because of the relatively slow progress being made in ending racial discrimination and if we become disappointed because of the undue cautiousness of the federal government, let us gain new heart in the fact that God is able. In our sometimes difficult and often lonesome walk up freedoms road, we do not walk alone. God walks with us."
> 
> **********
> Well    the poetry of the bible does mention the inevitable fall of
> BABYLON      and does describe it as an ENCOMPASSING   beast with
> all kinds of weird appendages       and then there was  EZEKIEL   with
> the  GILGUL  concept         poetry seeming to imitate life
> 
> I have good news for you  sherri-----Iraqi muslims have messed
> up the  TOMB OF EZEKIEL    which has been in that land  since
> B.C times    with its ancient carved in stone inscriptions        now its
> a mosque      Jews write both  aramaic and hebrew using the same
> letters    -----I am not sure if the carved inscriptions were hebrew
> or aramaic        My guess is they would have been hebrew.   Maybe
> Roudy knows.     Poor muslims     only around for  1400 years and
> they are running out of   shrines to destroy and  OCCUPY
> How do you feel about the   BABRI MOSQUE  in  Ayodhiya?
> 
> rosie


----------



## Roudy

_*Save Samir now! And get me out of this jacket!  Thanks!*_


----------



## Roudy

*I, no GOD demands that Samir be released now!  Nurse! Bring my meds, make it a double!*


----------



## Roudy

*You mess with my Sherri you messing with me!  Could someone come and clean me?  I think I pooped in my pants.  And save Samir!*


----------



## Roudy

*I just joined the Facebook "Save Samir Drive", and I am so excited!  Can you tell?!*


----------



## Roudy

Connery said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn,
> 
> I have to admit, that your barrage campaign and public relations presentation on this Discussion Thread, concern the Palestinians and, in particular,  Samer Issawi, have been spectacular.  I am impressed.
> 
> While I, personally am not persuaded _(I still considered him an un-indicted terrorist)_, *I'm sure that your presentation has convinced many that his cause is just,* and that he is an innocent man, being held by a corrupt government, for defending his people.
> 
> I wanted to recognize you for your unwavering effort _(as misguided as I think it is)_.  There is no question in my mind that Samer Issawi owes you a debt of gratitude for your defense of him and his _(terrorist)_ cause.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry R, I have done a thorough search and only one person  has admitted he thinks sherri may be onto something (her drinking buddy Eli)
Click to expand...

And this guy:


----------



## irosie91

Mr R.    I believe that sherri would do the hunger striker 
a bigger favor if she presented his case in a professional 
manner     She leaves out very important details and 
ignores others.     She simply DECLARES HIM INNOCENT. 
Somehow he seems to have been arrested and jailed 
for a reason----which seems to have been ---sorta by
"hint"    that he had a cache of weapons in his 
house and he associated with KNOWN 
"military"   groups in Jerusalem    I am 
inclined to wonder just what  "military
groups"   they were and what sort of weapons 
were found in his house?      She could probably 
find some way to justify a pistol     and as to the 
"military groups"  the big issue is were 
any of those groups ever proven to be 
associated with terrorist acts.    At one point 
she states he was arrested for being in an area 
in which he as not supposed to be according to the 
terms of his release----and in another she claims
 he was "kidnapped"   just for the sake of spite


----------



## RoccoR

_et al,_

Now you got to admit, this is a beautiful picture.



SherriMunnerlyn said:


>


*(COMMENT)*

This little darling could sell anything.

v/r
R


----------



## irosie91

RoccoR said:


> _et al,_
> 
> Now you got to admit, this is a beautiful picture.
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> This little darling could sell anything.
> 
> v/r
> R
Click to expand...



Yes----it is----and she is------and with the help of people like 
sherri-----she may someday like to make sure that the 
picture ends up on a classroom wall  ------the class devoted 
to her and her      feats of bravery in the field of JIHAD    ---
like the great and noble   WAFA IDRIS   and all the noble 
shahidahs    who followed her path direct to  JANNAH


----------



## SAYIT

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAVE SAMER ISSAWI - FACEBOOK INTIFADA | Facebook
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm. The human body can survive 2-15 weeks without food. How long did you say your boy Sammi has been fasting? 23 weeks? Woo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> With God with you, anything is possible.
> 
> Sherri
Click to expand...


God, or is someone slippin' ol' Sammi the occasional ham Sammi?


----------



## irosie91

oh gee----now sherri is blaming  "god"  
   or  allah/isa ....      I do hope sherri can 
   speak  arabic-----I am not sure if  
   allah/isa does farsi     In shiite 
   schools in INDIA    the pupils
   get a choice of foreign language---
   arabic or farsi   (so I was told  ??)
  Thus is may be that the shiite 
  allah/isa   does farsi.    I have 
  never known a single Iranian 
  muslim who could do arabic.
  Roudy is a treasure----I think 
  he knows both arabic and farsi. 
  Come to think of it---chances are 
  there are more jews who do arabic
  and farsi than there are muslims 
  who can do both.     ROUDY??

 I have been told that  URDU  contains elements of  farsi   ----a few arabisms 
 like   INSHA'ALLAH    but more farsi       I have never met an URDU speaker 
 who could do arabic either   EXCEPT    a jew I know from BOMBAY  (mumbai)
 She has remote ancestry in  Iraq-------really remote    like centuries ago--but 
 somehow    that arabic hung around, somehow in her family.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

SAYIT said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm. The human body can survive 2-15 weeks without food. How long did you say your boy Sammi has been fasting? 23 weeks? Woo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With God with you, anything is possible.
> 
> Sherri
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> God, or is someone slippin' ol' Sammi the occasional ham Sammi?
Click to expand...


Well, his Nazi Zionist jailers like to experiment on Palestinians, so I cannot say what they have been doing to him. No atrocity is too low for The Jewish State and the Nazi Zionist soldiers who follow every order like good little Nazi soldiers always do.


----------



## Connery

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> With God with you, anything is possible.
> 
> Sherri
> 
> 
> 
> 
> God, or is someone slippin' ol' Sammi the occasional ham Sammi?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Well, his Nazi Zionist jailers like to experiment on Palestinians,* so I cannot say what they have been doing to him. No atrocity is too low for The Jewish State and the Nazi Zionist soldiers who follow every order like good little Nazi soldiers always do.
Click to expand...



Please be more specific and provide reliable sources.


----------



## irosie91

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> With God with you, anything is possible.
> 
> Sherri
> 
> 
> 
> 
> God, or is someone slippin' ol' Sammi the occasional ham Sammi?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, his Nazi Zionist jailers like to experiment on Palestinians, so I cannot say what they have been doing to him. No atrocity is too low for The Jewish State and the Nazi Zionist soldiers who follow every order like good little Nazi soldiers always do.
Click to expand...



No atrocity is too low for the nazi sow  sherri       who loves to indulge in the 
practice of her fellows which  ---forms the basis for  ALL LYNCHINGS,   POGROMS, 
and genocides in HUMAN HISTORY----to wit    LIBEL      Using libels---those of 
sherri's ilk    have  comitted genocides not just in the MILLIONS but in the HUNDREDS 
of millions       The nazi sow has absolutely no basis for her libel regarding  
experimentation upon   Palestinians  by   Jews      In fact her libel is somewhat 
LUDICROUS in the view of the fact that    SAUDI ARABA imports Israeli doctors 
on the sly to treat    their "royals"    because they do not trust scum of  sherri's 
ilk who are doctors to treat them      In the USA   muslims SEEK OUT  
jewish doctors         poor sherri       she is desperate.     For the record ---even 
in the USA   -----if you do not know in which hospital a sick muslim friend has  ended 
up------seek out a  JEWISH HOSPITAL if there is one in your area--------they are 
all there -------they simply do not trust their   fellow   "ISA RESPECTERS"

     for the record-----I recognized sherri as the nazi sow she is----by her 
lingo which mimics the  propaganda written for those of her ilk --way 
back in the post world war II  era by escaped nazi war criminals like 
ARIBERT HEIM        a doctor who did do experiments   to the delight 
of those of   sherri's ilk ---in the manner of  MENGELE    another  
ass the sow licks.     Sherri    for a lawyer like you     YOU SHOULD be 
able to write without revealing your SOURCE OF FILTH


----------



## Hossfly

irosie91 said:


> Very good   sherri       so why are you so silent in the face of   TENS OF THOUSANDS
> OF GENTILES     being murdered by their FELLOW ISA RESPECTING GENTILES    in
> the middle east??.         Do you consider  GENTILE BLOOD WORTHLESS?
> 
> Right now the  hot spot of   GENTILE DEATH-----in the middle east is going
> on in the  ISA RESPECTING COUNTRY,,,   SYRIA     by ISA RESPECTERS
> MURDERING GENTILES


I think most of the world is waking up at how the Muslims have no problems killing their own brethren.  Since Frau Sherri, that "good Christian woman," brings up SILENCE, there certainly is silence in the world about how many Christians, Hindus and Buddhists her pals are murdering.  Of course, Frau Sherri is not interested in this because she can't blame the Jews for these murders.


----------



## Hossfly

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> With God with you, anything is possible.
> 
> Sherri
> 
> 
> 
> 
> God, or is someone slippin' ol' Sammi the occasional ham Sammi?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, his Nazi Zionist jailers like to experiment on Palestinians, so I cannot say what they have been doing to him. No atrocity is too low for The Jewish State and the Nazi Zionist soldiers who follow every order like good little Nazi soldiers always do.
Click to expand...

But, of course, in  Frau Sherri's (the good Christian woman) Fascist mind, any punishment, any atrocity committed,  including torture, which goes on in Muslim prisons is A-OK when it is done by her Muslim friends.  And like a good little Nazi herself marching to the drumbeat of her fellow Nazis, she pulls things out of thin air as long as she feels she can get away with blaming the Jews.   I wonder if Frau Sherri can tell us what her Muslim friends have against the Christians that they are always so busy imprisoning them,  murdering them and destroying their churches.


----------



## jillian

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> With God with you, anything is possible.
> 
> Sherri
> 
> 
> 
> 
> God, or is someone slippin' ol' Sammi the occasional ham Sammi?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, his Nazi Zionist jailers like to experiment on Palestinians, so I cannot say what they have been doing to him. No atrocity is too low for The Jewish State and the Nazi Zionist soldiers who follow every order like good little Nazi soldiers always do.
Click to expand...


nasty little anti-semite... 

but keep pretending you're a christian.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

jillian said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> God, or is someone slippin' ol' Sammi the occasional ham Sammi?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, his Nazi Zionist jailers like to experiment on Palestinians, so I cannot say what they have been doing to him. No atrocity is too low for The Jewish State and the Nazi Zionist soldiers who follow every order like good little Nazi soldiers always do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> nasty little anti-semite...
> 
> but keep pretending you're a christian.
Click to expand...


lol, hey, it is The Jewish State unlawfully detaining and beating and violating the human rights of Samer Issawi, not me. You just cannot deal with the facts of this case, and your self inficted blindness is sin you will be held accountable for one day.


----------



## skye

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, his Nazi Zionist jailers like to experiment on Palestinians, so I cannot say what they have been doing to him. No atrocity is too low for The Jewish State and the Nazi Zionist soldiers who follow every order like good little Nazi soldiers always do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nasty little anti-semite...
> 
> but keep pretending you're a christian.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lol, hey, it is The Jewish State unlawfully detaining and beating and violating the human rights of Samer Issawi, not me. You just cannot deal with the facts of this case, and your self inficted blindness is sin you will be held accountable for one day.
Click to expand...




I don't know who is a bigger pain the ass Sherri...you or the Palestinians, who are detested throughout all the Arab world!


----------



## Hossfly

skye said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> nasty little anti-semite...
> 
> but keep pretending you're a christian.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol, hey, it is The Jewish State unlawfully detaining and beating and violating the human rights of Samer Issawi, not me. You just cannot deal with the facts of this case, and your self inficted blindness is sin you will be held accountable for one day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know who is a bigger pain the ass Sherri...you or the Palestinians, who are detested throughout all the Arab world!
Click to expand...

Sherri doesn't realize that Arabs detest Palestinians. Sorta like cockroaches loking down on dung beetles.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Some information about Israel's political prisoners:

"According to Addameer, more then 4,600 Palestinians remained in Israeli prisons as of Oct. 12 - including 210 who are under the age of 18, 250 who have never been formally charged or tried, and 23 who were democratically elected to the Palestinian Legislative Council. Israel is arresting 11 to 20 more Palestinians every day - up to 7,000 a year."


Starving for Recognition: The Plight of Palestinian Political Prisoners


----------



## irosie91

Leave sherri alone----she is seeking justification for the  genocide 
upon jews inflicted by those of her disgusting ilk for the past 1700 
years----and probably ALSO for the lynchings of innocent black 
children ---HANGED ---for looking at a "white" woman   

SHE NEEDS THIS


----------



## RoccoR

Hossfly, skye,

OK, I'm a little slow here.



Hossfly said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> lol, hey, it is The Jewish State unlawfully detaining and beating and violating the human rights of Samer Issawi, not me. You just cannot deal with the facts of this case, and your self inficted blindness is sin you will be held accountable for one day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know who is a bigger pain the ass Sherri...you or the Palestinians, who are detested throughout all the Arab world!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sherri doesn't realize that Arabs detest Palestinians. Sorta like cockroaches loking down on dung beetles.
Click to expand...

*(QUESTION)*

Tell me more!

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## SAYIT

irosie91 said:


> Leave sherri alone----she is seeking justification for the  genocide
> upon jews inflicted by those of her disgusting ilk for the past 1700
> years----and probably ALSO for the lynchings of innocent black
> children ---HANGED ---for looking at a "white" woman
> 
> SHE NEEDS THIS



You ain't kiddin'. She reminds me of Jihad Jane ... shrill, angry, hateful and desperate:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Colleen_LaRose


----------



## Hossfly

RoccoR said:


> Hossfly, skye,
> 
> OK, I'm a little slow here.
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know who is a bigger pain the ass Sherri...you or the Palestinians, who are detested throughout all the Arab world!
> 
> 
> 
> Sherri doesn't realize that Arabs detest Palestinians. Sorta like cockroaches loking down on dung beetles.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(QUESTION)*
> 
> Tell me more!
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...

Actually, Irosie has a more colorful vocabulary and I would rather she give her address the subject. Rosie,......*COME ON DOWN!!!!!*


----------



## skye

RoccoR said:


> Hossfly, skye,
> 
> OK, I'm a little slow here.
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know who is a bigger pain the ass Sherri...you or the Palestinians, who are detested throughout all the Arab world!
> 
> 
> 
> Sherri doesn't realize that Arabs detest Palestinians. Sorta like cockroaches loking down on dung beetles.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(QUESTION)*
> 
> Tell me more!
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...



You don't know  what a pain in the ass is?   

Well if you don't I can not enlighten you more.

Pain in the  ass.....is pain in the ass,   Rocco poo..    that's all!


----------



## Connery

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, his Nazi Zionist jailers like to experiment on Palestinians, so I cannot say what they have been doing to him. No atrocity is too low for The Jewish State and the Nazi Zionist soldiers who follow every order like good little Nazi soldiers always do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nasty little anti-semite...
> 
> but keep pretending you're a christian.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lol, hey, it is *The Jewish State unlawfully detaining and beating and violating the human rights of Samer Issawi, not me. *You just cannot deal with the facts of this case, and your self inficted blindness is sin you will be held accountable for one day.
Click to expand...


Another load of dung flung by sherri just to see how much sticks to the wall. According to your source sherri,  "As part of the 2011 prisoner swap between Hamas and Israel, Sameer was released after serving ten years of a thirty year sentence. *Seven months later he was re-arrested in violation of the prisoner swap terms*, with the Israeli Military Court suggesting a twenty year sentence to complete the original thirty year sentence"

The Palestine Monitor  

sherri is a liar and a pain in the ass.


----------



## Hossfly

I just made a big pot of hot, buttered popcorn. I'd like to send Samer a whiff.
Smells better than fresh baked cinnamon buns. Both smells make your mouth water. Poor Samer!


----------



## Connery

A terrorist, murderer and  pervert. 

His true motive for the hunger strike.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

This is a right granted to a people under international law, a legal form of violence,  the right to use force in the struggle for liberation from colonial and foreign domination.

"To quote United Nations General Assembly Resolution A/RES/33/24 of 29 November 1978:

2. Reaffirms the legitimacy of the struggle of peoples for independence, territorial integrity, national unity and liberation from colonial and foreign domination and foreign occupation by all available means, particularly armed struggle; 

"To quote General Assembly Resolution A/RES/3246 (XXIX) of 29 November 1974:

3. Reaffirms the legitimacy of the peoples struggle for liberation from colonial and foreign domination and alien subjugation by all available means, including armed struggle; 

7. Strongly condemns all Governments which do not recognize the right to self-determination and independence of peoples under colonial and foreign domination and alien subjugation, notably the peoples of Africa and the Palestinian people;"

And a myraid of UN Resolution have affirmed these rights, that people under colonial and foreign domination have the right to use armed struggle against their oppressors and that this specifically applies to the Palestinian people.

Resolutions affirming these rights  include UNGA Resolution A/RES/3246 (XXIX; 29 November 1974), UNGA Resolution A/RES/33/24 (29 November 1978), UNGA Resolution A/RES/34/44 (23 November 1979), UNGA Resolution A/RES/35/35 (14 November 1980), UNGA Resolution A/RES/36/9 (28 October 1981), and many others.

Palestine: Legitimate Armed Resistance vs. Terrorism | The Electronic Intifada

Samer Issawi was involved in Resistance activity, when he was arrested initially, carried out during The Second Intifada, activity lawful under international law. He was not a terrorist and he was released in a prisoner exchange deal and he is now being held unlawfully with no new charges lodged against him.

Justice and international law demand his release by The Jewish State.

Sherri


----------



## skye

Sherri.... you are such a bore  *Yawn*  ...how can you live with yourself?


----------



## Connery

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> This is a right granted to a people under international law, a legal form of violence,  the right to use force in the struggle for liberation from colonial and foreign domination.
> 
> "To quote United Nations General Assembly Resolution A/RES/33/24 of 29 November 1978:
> 
> 2. Reaffirms the legitimacy of the struggle of peoples for independence, territorial integrity, national unity and liberation from colonial and foreign domination and foreign occupation by all available means, particularly armed struggle;
> 
> "To quote General Assembly Resolution A/RES/3246 (XXIX) of 29 November 1974:
> 
> 3. Reaffirms the legitimacy of the peoples struggle for liberation from colonial and foreign domination and alien subjugation by all available means, including armed struggle;
> 
> 7. Strongly condemns all Governments which do not recognize the right to self-determination and independence of peoples under colonial and foreign domination and alien subjugation, notably the peoples of Africa and the Palestinian people;"
> 
> And a myraid of UN Resolution have affirmed these rights, that people under colonial and foreign domination have the right to use armed struggle against their oppressors and that this specifically applies to the Palestinian people.
> 
> Resolutions affirming these rights  include UNGA Resolution A/RES/3246 (XXIX; 29 November 1974), UNGA Resolution A/RES/33/24 (29 November 1978), UNGA Resolution A/RES/34/44 (23 November 1979), UNGA Resolution A/RES/35/35 (14 November 1980), UNGA Resolution A/RES/36/9 (28 October 1981), and many others.
> 
> Palestine: Legitimate Armed Resistance vs. Terrorism | The Electronic Intifada
> 
> Samer Issawi was involved in Resistance activity, when he was arrested initially, carried out during The Second Intifada, activity lawful under international law. He was not a terrorist and he was released in a prisoner exchange deal and he is now being held unlawfully with no new charges lodged against him.
> 
> Justice and international law demand his release by The Jewish State.
> 
> Sherri



Your other sources contradict this in spirit and conclusion , but, the big question did you strip for Samer, sherri?


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

http://www.imemc.org/cache/imagecac...__10000000_0_0_0_0_0_detainees_cells_bars.jpg






Nazi Zionist soldiers of The Jewish State Break Into Prison And Attack Detainees


"Soldiers Break Into Ofer Prison, Attack Detainees

Friday January 11, 2013 02:11 by Saed Bannoura - IMEMC & Agencies 

Despite the rain and extreme weather conditions, undercover soldiers of the Israeli Prison Administration broke into section 15 of the Ofer Israel Prison, and attacked several detainees."


Dozens of soldiers broke into section 15, and The Jewish State soldiers  forced them to stand under the rain for an extended period, and then they violently began kicking several detainees and hitting them with batons. 

Four attacked and wounded detainees have been identified,  Khalil Al-Kharouf, Ibrahim Abu Al-Asal, Mohammad Ibrewish, and Shaher Al-Heeh.

This practice is a regular practice of soldiers of The Jewish State, attacks like this inside Occupier prisons, detention camps, interrogation and detention centers.

Presently, there are more than 4500 Palestinians who are still imprisoned by Israel, that includes 198 children, and eight women, and it also includes several elected legislators and officials.

79 detainees have died in prison since the beginning of the Al-Aqsa Intifada due to torture, medical neglect, excessive use of force by the soldiers and interrogators, in addition to several detainees who were executed by the arresting officers, former Political Prisoner, Palestinian Researcher, Abdul-Nasser Farawna said.

One of the present detainees includes an Addameer reseracher, imprisoned for working for the prisoners rights organization, Addameer.

Soldiers Break Into Ofer Prison, Attack Detainees - International Middle East Media Center

Sherri


----------



## Hossfly

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> http://www.imemc.org/cache/imagecac...__10000000_0_0_0_0_0_detainees_cells_bars.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nazi Zionist soldiers of The Jewish State Break Into Prison And Attack Detainees
> 
> 
> "Soldiers Break Into Ofer Prison, Attack Detainees
> 
> Friday January 11, 2013 02:11 by Saed Bannoura - IMEMC & Agencies
> 
> Despite the rain and extreme weather conditions, undercover soldiers of the Israeli Prison Administration broke into section 15 of the Ofer Israel Prison, and attacked several detainees."
> 
> 
> Dozens of soldiers broke into section 15, and The Jewish State soldiers  forced them to stand under the rain for an extended period, and then they violently began kicking several detainees and hitting them with batons.
> 
> Four attacked and wounded detainees have been identified,  Khalil Al-Kharouf, Ibrahim Abu Al-Asal, Mohammad Ibrewish, and Shaher Al-Heeh.
> 
> This practice is a regular practice of soldiers of The Jewish State, attacks like this inside Occupier prisons, detention camps, interrogation and detention centers.
> 
> Presently, there are more than 4500 Palestinians who are still imprisoned by Israel, that includes 198 children, and eight women, and it also includes several elected legislators and officials.
> 
> 79 detainees have died in prison since the beginning of the Al-Aqsa Intifada due to torture, medical neglect, excessive use of force by the soldiers and interrogators, in addition to several detainees who were executed by the arresting officers, former Political Prisoner, Palestinian Researcher, Abdul-Nasser Farawna said.
> 
> One of the present detainees includes an Addameer reseracher, imprisoned for working for the prisoners rights organization, Addameer.
> 
> Soldiers Break Into Ofer Prison, Attack Detainees - International Middle East Media Center
> 
> Sherri


Where is some Muslim human rights group reporting on what is going on in Iranian prisons?  Surely Frau Sherri, even though she doesn't want to blame the Iranian Muslims for anything, must be appalled at how the young women are raped the night before they are killed because Mohammed said never to kill a virgin.  Any Muslim group monitoring what is going on in these prisons, Frau Sherri, or aren't they interested when it is Christians and Baha'is being held?


----------



## RoccoR

SherriMunnerlyn, _et al,_

Our friend, "SherriMunnerlyn" makes a valid point.



SherriMunnerlyn said:


> This is a right granted to a people under international law, a legal form of violence,  the right to use force in the struggle for liberation from colonial and foreign domination.
> 
> "To quote United Nations General Assembly Resolution ...   ...   ...
> 
> Justice and international law demand his release by The Jewish State.


*(COMMENT)*

Let's assume that these brave souls are "freedom fighters" engaged in a legitimate struggle.  Then I come to a different conclusion.



SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Justice and international law demand his release by The Jewish State.


*(COMMENT)*

OK, let us assume that they are not "terrorists" and "murdering criminals."  Let us assume that they are asymmetric warfare fighters.  Then they are Prisons of War and should be detained without charge, for the duration of the armed struggle, subject to the law.



			
				Prisoners of war and detainees protected under international humanitarian law said:
			
		

> In non-international armed conflicts, Article 3 common to the 1949 Geneva Conventions and Additional Protocol II provide that persons deprived of liberty for reasons related to the conflict must also be treated humanely in all circumstances. In particular, they are protected against murder, torture, as well as cruel, humiliating or degrading treatment. Those detained for participation in hostilities are not immune from criminal prosecution under the applicable domestic law for having done so.
> SOURCE:  Prisoners of war and detainees protected under international humanitarian law



Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## MHunterB

reabhloideach said:


> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> 
> Once again, the sherrithing is quoting sites without giving any attribution.  Shameful.
> 
> As for the 'BDS' bit - that is an attempt to evade 'international law'  and impose illegal sanctions upon a US ally.
> 
> Not to mention, it's part of a cabal going back to the 1920's to oppress Jewish people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yeah, yeah, yeah...and the BDS movement against south africa was part of a cabal going back to the 1850s to oppress white people. gotcha?
Click to expand...


Your jeering doesn't change the fact that my statement was indeed historically accurate, seal - as opposed to your nonsense.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

RoccoR said:


> SherriMunnerlyn, _et al,_
> 
> Our friend, "SherriMunnerlyn" makes a valid point.
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is a right granted to a people under international law, a legal form of violence,  the right to use force in the struggle for liberation from colonial and foreign domination.
> 
> "To quote United Nations General Assembly Resolution ...   ...   ...
> 
> Justice and international law demand his release by The Jewish State.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Let's assume that these brave souls are "freedom fighters" engaged in a legitimate struggle.  Then I come to a different conclusion.
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Justice and international law demand his release by The Jewish State.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> OK, let us assume that they are not "terrorists" and "murdering criminals."  Let us assume that they are asymmetric warfare fighters.  Then they are Prisons of War and should be detained without charge, for the duration of the armed struggle, subject to the law.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prisoners of war and detainees protected under international humanitarian law said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In non-international armed conflicts, Article 3 common to the 1949 Geneva Conventions and Additional Protocol II provide that persons deprived of liberty for reasons related to the conflict must also be treated humanely in all circumstances. In particular, they are protected against murder, torture, as well as cruel, humiliating or degrading treatment. Those detained for participation in hostilities are not immune from criminal prosecution under the applicable domestic law for having done so.
> SOURCE:  Prisoners of war and detainees protected under international humanitarian law
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...


Partly right, but the part where you state detained until end of hostilities is not supported by any laws you provide a link to. Further, different rules for wars and occupations. And there is another important point to be made, the Occupation  is unlawful. The UN  Human Rights Council Special Rapporteur has addressed this in annual reports,   indicating the illegality of the Occupation should be addressed by The International Court of Justice. Occupations were not intended to last forever, nor were they intended to include daily war crimes like the illegal settlements, for example.  I will find that report again and address it in a subsequent post. I am not sure if it was a report by John Dugard or Richard Falk.


----------



## irosie91

Sherri does make a case of   the legality of the actions of both    Shaykh Abdel Rahman  who bombed 
the  World Trade Center in  1993 but sadly for sherri managed to kill ONLY   seven people  and injured ONLY  a few hundred      and a case for the ass she most ardently licks----that of OSAMA ----since 
the HOLY LAND of islam    to wit----Saudi arabia is essentially  OCCUPIED----there have been some 
amercian military people walking upon and thereby defiliing its holy soil       In fact ----the filth of the 
 "cross people"   actually OCCUPY   muslim spain too.----rendering the  madrid train bombings ----ABSOLUTELY LEGAL


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Join us on Friday 11th January 2013 at 2pm outside BBC Headquarters to protest at the BBC's refusal to cover the plight of Palestinian hunger strikers.

Friday 11th January 2013
 2-4pm
 BBC Headquarters
 Portland Place, London W1A 1AA (Oxford Circus Tube) 

BBC - 21 million articles, but no mention of Palestinian hunger strikers Today is Palestinian political prisoner Samer Al-Issawi's 160th day on hunger strike, and fellow prisoner Ayman Sharawna having been on hunger strike nearly 6 months before suspending his strike for a week is once again fasting for his freedom. Both prisoners are being held by Israel without charge or trial. According to the internationally brokered deal to release captured Israeli corporal Gilad Shalit both Sharawna and Issawi should be free men today but Israel reneged on its agreement and rearrested both men after Shalit had been released.

 Just two weeks ago Samer Al-Issawi, a wheelchair bound skeleton of a man barely breathing after 140 days without food, was brutally attacked by Israeli guards in the courthouse in front of an Israeli judge, who didn't intervene, as guards punched the dying man in the head and chest resulting in broken ribs. They then attack his mother and sister, all this in front of the cameras - captured on video ready for any news channel to broadcast.. but not the BBC - their mission to 'inform' and 'educate' apparently doesn't extend to Palestinians. An emaciated dog that has lost half its weight due to being abandoned is afforded an article by the BBC which includes a large colour photo**, but not Samer Al-Issawi who after 160 days without food has lost more than half his body weight, not even one mention of his name. The BBC is principally funded by television licence fees - 82% in 2011 ( £3.6 billion). Such blatant bias by omission in its reporting is unacceptable and we as TV licence holders demand the BBC follow its remit to inform and educate by covering the issue of Palestinian hunger strikers. We will be protesting outside the BBC Headquarters on Portland Place, W1A 1AA (closest tube is Oxford Circus) on Friday 11th January at 2pm, please join us.

Boycott Israel News: Protest BBC Bias - 21 million articles, but no mention of Palestinian hunger strikers

Palestinian Prisoners Campaign
Palestinian Prisoners Campaign


Protest BBC Bias - Solidarity with Palestinian Prisoners | Facebook


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Join us on Friday 11th January 2013 at 2pm outside BBC Headquarters to protest at the BBC's refusal to cover the plight of Palestinian hunger strikers.
> 
> Friday 11th January 2013
> 2-4pm
> BBC Headquarters
> Portland Place, London W1A 1AA (Oxford Circus Tube)
> 
> BBC - 21 million articles, but no mention of Palestinian hunger strikers Today is Palestinian political prisoner Samer Al-Issawi's 160th day on hunger strike, and fellow prisoner Ayman Sharawna having been on hunger strike nearly 6 months before suspending his strike for a week is once again fasting for his freedom. Both prisoners are being held by Israel without charge or trial. According to the internationally brokered deal to release captured Israeli corporal Gilad Shalit both Sharawna and Issawi should be free men today but Israel reneged on its agreement and rearrested both men after Shalit had been released.
> 
> Just two weeks ago Samer Al-Issawi, a wheelchair bound skeleton of a man barely breathing after 140 days without food, was brutally attacked by Israeli guards in the courthouse in front of an Israeli judge, who didn't intervene, as guards punched the dying man in the head and chest resulting in broken ribs. They then attack his mother and sister, all this in front of the cameras - captured on video ready for any news channel to broadcast.. but not the BBC - their mission to 'inform' and 'educate' apparently doesn't extend to Palestinians. An emaciated dog that has lost half its weight due to being abandoned is afforded an article by the BBC which includes a large colour photo**, but not Samer Al-Issawi who after 160 days without food has lost more than half his body weight, not even one mention of his name. The BBC is principally funded by television licence fees - 82% in 2011 ( £3.6 billion). Such blatant bias by omission in its reporting is unacceptable and we as TV licence holders demand the BBC follow its remit to inform and educate by covering the issue of Palestinian hunger strikers. We will be protesting outside the BBC Headquarters on Portland Place, W1A 1AA (closest tube is Oxford Circus) on Friday 11th January at 2pm, please join us.
> 
> Boycott Israel News: Protest BBC Bias - 21 million articles, but no mention of Palestinian hunger strikers
> 
> Palestinian Prisoners Campaign
> Palestinian Prisoners Campaign
> 
> 
> Protest BBC Bias - Solidarity with Palestinian Prisoners | Facebook


----------



## irosie91

People are starving by the millions       They are far more important 
then a criminal who uses  a HUNGER STRIKE to get out of jail free 
and his disgusting slut mother who does not simply slug him in 
the face for  REFUSING TO EAT   for the sake of  DRAMA

Those who support the piece of shit  SAMER----are seeking 
a precedent that will put the rapists and murderers  back on 
the streets   to   act  IN THE NAME OF ALLAH/ISA


----------



## irosie91

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> samir was convicted of a crime for which there are lots  of islamo nazi pigs
> in jail in the usa   right now.    We are supposed to release them if they
> decide one day----to stop eating?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> liar
Click to expand...


The lump of shit has admitted that  samer was convicted of forming 
"military groups'  in Jerusalem   (well---that makes him MILITARY--
right)   and harboring terrorist style weapons in his home.  
It is a fact that her fellow nazi shit HAVE comitted murderous acts 
of terrorism to HER DELIGHT   ----resulting in deaths of 
utterly unarmed civilians -----the only nazi lump of shit also 
DENIES the fact that   there are  terrorists for ALLAH  
in US jails ----jailed for possession of weapons and PLANS 
to  "turn on"  sluts of her ilk by murdering JOOOOS     The lump of 
shit denial is based on the fact that she is capable of farting  
                  'liar' 
                                 believe it or not---some lawyers 
                                   are that stupid


----------



## irosie91

reabhloideach said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Palestinians are the most jailed because they are the most violent and care the least about human lives.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> attitudes like that rsulted in the deaths of millions of people in hitler's  camps.
Click to expand...




No they didn't   Deach----it was people of your and sherri's ilk that caused 
the deaths of millions in   Adolf abu ali's camps ----and hundreds of 
millions in recent human history


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Ahrar: Shaikh Raed Salah visits hunger striker prisoner Samer Issawi's family to support them


----------



## Lipush

Ra'ed Salah


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Ahrar: Palestinian activists pray near tents they set up today at an "outpost" named Bab al-Shams ("gate of the sun") in the Israeli-occupied West Bank , between Jerusalem and the Jewish settlement of Maale Adumim (background), in an area Israel said it would build thousands of new settler homes. Six weeks ago, Israel announced plans to build thousands of settler homes in the largely uninhabited E1 area, in a move which sparked a global outcry.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn




----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Arrests today, of four international activists, in Occupied Nabi Saleh, by The Jewish State

Reported by Ahrar


----------



## Lipush

God bless our troops


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Nabeh Saleh last week, protests January 4, 2013

Israeli Occupation Forces, AKA IOF, arrested Othman Bazzar from Ramallah. He was beaten and he fainted. Eventually, Palestinian ambulance workers were allowed to treat him, an activist from Israel who was also arrested observed that when ambulance workers reached Bazzar, he was unconscious and the ambulance workers were not able to rouse him. He was then apparently taken to a hospital. Also arrested were two other Israeli activists and a 15 year old Palestinian child from Beit Rima, a Palestinian village next to Nabi Saleh, and another man from Beit Rima.

Hilmy, one of the photographers for Tamimi Press, who tries to video the weekly protests,  was also shot at close range with two rubber coated steel bullets.  

The Israeli Occupying Forces/IOF also sprayed "skunk" deliberately at Palestinian homes in order to try and intimidate village residents.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Ahrar: Army arrested the liberated captive Moath Alkhatib, 27 years old, and his brother Mojahed, 22 years old, they are sons of the prisoner Shaikh Fathi Alkhatib who serving for life 29 times and in the jails since 11 years


----------



## irosie91

Lipush said:


> Ra'ed Salah




    Lipush ----did you get to know what idiocy came 
        out of the mouth of that  clown?


----------



## irosie91

LOTS OF BIG SIGNS ---were there more than 
     3 people there?


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Protesters were not allowed to enter BBC to deliver a letter from Samer Issawi's mother. The letter was handed to Security.


----------



## irosie91

LOL     what an idiot deflection


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn




----------



## SherriMunnerlyn




----------



## SherriMunnerlyn




----------



## SherriMunnerlyn




----------



## irosie91

She presents baseless crap here---she depicts her fellow sluts 
doing it in the streets        good picture on the placard---blood 
and all------who snapped that one?     the  RAPIST ?---just to prove 
that he had succeeded ?      Next ramadan--I will go to the part 
of town where ----similar types line the streets dragging children 
along ---in order to effectively panhandle.    I am sure I can get 
even  BETTER pictures for you


----------



## irosie91

oh    the same three sluts with the BIG BIG signs   (I recognize the 
red hat)


----------



## irosie91

There are those three sluts again


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Link to Protests Recorded by Protesters on Monday


freidapeeps on USTREAM: Human Being. Citizen Journalist covering People's Survival Program events, including: Community Peace Patrol; and Serve the Peop...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn




----------



## SherriMunnerlyn




----------



## MHunterB

Ya gotta love the sheer pretentiousness of these 'organizations'' names, LOL!  They look really good on paper - quite mellifluous indeed.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn




----------



## MHunterB

The Science of Starvation: How long can humans survive without food or water? | Obesity Panacea

One reason I am so skeptical about the claims being made of '160+ days' is that it is far outside the parameters suggested by nutritional science.


----------



## syrenn

is he fucking dead yet? 

i call hoax if hes not dead by the end of the month.


----------



## MHunterB

Seven hour hunger strike in solidarity with Samer Al-Issawi in London | Demotix.com

Wow, seven whole hours without food.  What dedication.  Everyone who knows them must be so very proud.


----------



## irosie91

This   HUGE PRODUCTION  aimed at freeing terrorist 
murderers does not live in a vacuum.   There are lots 
of the same level of criminals living in US jails.    The 
one the  esteemed  (sic)  muslim brotherhood seeks  
is   disgusting murdering pig   Shaykh Abdel Rahman--
lauded in the ummah and by some lawyers for murdering 
seven americans ---whilst trying to topple the World 
Trade Center onto lower Manhattan in  1993.  

There are many more  including charmers  like   
Nosair and  Baz       ---based on comments made to 
me years ago by some wardens from the jail  dense area 
of upstate New York-----(home of sing sing)  
the jails are PACKED with them.     If this present 
ongoing campaign to  FREE THE MURDERERS 
goes on  TO VICTORY  it is bound to spread to include
scum who live in our jails  in the USA.   

Its bad enough that the USA bears the cost of the 
medical care of  that end stage ever rotting 
from the toes up  SHAYKH that  Morsi worships,  
the cost of keeping hunger striking scum alive is 
IMMENSE     I propose charging the  UMMAH 
for the care of their hunger striking scum.   Those 
big giant mosques funded by saudi arabia can 
be put on the auction block      The USA does 
not need any more  problems with the budget 
and certainly not the cost of MORE PROBLEMS 
CREATED BY THE   "isa respecters"


----------



## RoccoR

SherriMunnerlyn, _et al,_

Well, this difference has to do with the scope and nature of the conflict between the Palestinian/Arab/Persian Alliance and Israel.



SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Partly right, but the part where you state detained until end of hostilities is not supported by any laws you provide a link to. Further, different rules for wars and occupations. And there is another important point to be made, the Occupation  is unlawful. The UN  Human Rights Council Special Rapporteur has addressed this in annual reports,   indicating the illegality of the Occupation should be addressed by The International Court of Justice. Occupations were not intended to last forever, nor were they intended to include daily war crimes like the illegal settlements, for example.  I will find that report again and address it in a subsequent post. I am not sure if it was a report by John Dugard or Richard Falk.


*(COMMENT)*

If the Palestinian/Arab/Persian Alliance hostilities were limited to encounters with the "Occupation Force" (the IDF), then I would agree, that it is strictly a matter of the administration in the "Occupation."

But that does not seem to be the case.  The Palestinian/Arab/Persian Alliance has the general goal of routing the Israeli Government and denying it the due security and sovereignty guaranteed by law.

HAMAS uses a different set of rules, and while Israel does not respond in a _quid pro quo_ fashion, it should be noted by the Palestinians; that Israel is not nearly as primitive as the Palestinian/Arab/Persian Alliance has demonstrated.



			
				Hamas gunmen execute six Israeli spies as Netanyahu hints at cease-fire said:
			
		

> Witnesses say masked gunmen have publicly killed six suspected collaborators with Israel at a busy Gaza City intersection.
> 
> *The Hamas military wing claimed responsibility.*
> 
> Witnesses said the six men were pulled out of a van Tuesday, forced to lie face down on the street and then shot dead.
> 
> Five bodies lay in a pile as a mob stomped and spit on them. A sixth body was tied to a motorcycle and dragged through the streets as people screamed, Spy! Spy!
> *SOURCES: *
> Hamas gunmen execute six Israeli spies as Netanyahu hints at cease-fire | Israel & Middle East | World | News | National Post
> Gaza's motorcycle lynch mob: 'spies' executed, corpse dragged through streets



Israel, according the equivalent protected status to men like Samer Issawi, is a significant step higher than those protections accorder to Israeli prisoners by HAMAS.  It is quite evident that HAMAS does not treat Israelis to the same degree as HAMAS; and HAMAS has used summary executions as something legal in the conflict.

Therefore, the question becomes: should it be the case that Israel should start execution of captured insurgents in the exact same fashion as HAMAS?  Of course - it is completely out of the question, the Israelis are not nearly as so barbaric, uncivilized, and savage as the Palestinians.





_Palestinian gunmen drag the body of a man who was killed as a suspected collaborator with Israel. Photo: AP_​
What is the legal basis for the summary executions?  And in this example, does it so designate a completely different level of hostility.

The Palestinians are conducting insurgent operations, not only in the Occupied Territories, but also into the sovereign Israeli territory.  This is more than an anti-occupation campaign.  The goal HAMAS is to obliterate Israel:  "Israel will exist and  will  continue  to  exist  _until  Islam  will obliterate it_, just as it obliterated others before it."  Again, this is more than an anti-occupation campaign.  This is a war threat and backed-up by actual attacks.  It is a much larger campaign in scope.  And the nature is much more barbaric and cruel.

In terms of the duration of the detention, Israel is making an attempt to comply with Occupation Law, to the degree that security is served.  Obviously, repeat offenders and dedicated insurgents like Samer Issawi, who are conducting anti-occupation operations that place the security of Israeli interests at risk, will be held accordingly, _(and not summary executed as is done by Palestinians)_.



> Prisoners of war and civilian internees must be released without delay *after the end of hostilities*. However, those who are accused of an indictable offence may remain in captivity until the end of criminal proceedings or completion of their sentence (GC III, art. 119 (5), GC IV, art. 133 (2)). Until their release, and as long as they are under the authority of the occ upant, all those in custody remain protected by international humanitarian law (GC III, art. 5 (1) and GC IV, art. 6 (4)).
> SOURCE:  Occupation and international humanitarian law: questions and answers



I believe that Samer Issawi _(and the other hunger strikers)_ should request the same fate and fair treatment as that the Palestinians demonstrated, _supra_.

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

RoccoR said:


> SherriMunnerlyn, _et al,_
> 
> Well, this difference has to do with the scope and nature of the conflict between the Palestinian/Arab/Persian Alliance and Israel.
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Partly right, but the part where you state detained until end of hostilities is not supported by any laws you provide a link to. Further, different rules for wars and occupations. And there is another important point to be made, the Occupation  is unlawful. The UN  Human Rights Council Special Rapporteur has addressed this in annual reports,   indicating the illegality of the Occupation should be addressed by The International Court of Justice. Occupations were not intended to last forever, nor were they intended to include daily war crimes like the illegal settlements, for example.  I will find that report again and address it in a subsequent post. I am not sure if it was a report by John Dugard or Richard Falk.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> If the Palestinian/Arab/Persian Alliance hostilities were limited to encounters with the "Occupation Force" (the IDF), then I would agree, that it is strictly a matter of the administration in the "Occupation."
> 
> But that does not seem to be the case.  The Palestinian/Arab/Persian Alliance has the general goal of routing the Israeli Government and denying it the due security and sovereignty guaranteed by law.
> 
> HAMAS uses a different set of rules, and while Israel does not respond in a _quid pro quo_ fashion, it should be noted by the Palestinians; that Israel is not nearly as primitive as the Palestinian/Arab/Persian Alliance has demonstrated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hamas gunmen execute six Israeli spies as Netanyahu hints at cease-fire said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Witnesses say masked gunmen have publicly killed six suspected collaborators with Israel at a busy Gaza City intersection.
> 
> *The Hamas military wing claimed responsibility.*
> 
> Witnesses said the six men were pulled out of a van Tuesday, forced to lie face down on the street and then shot dead.
> 
> Five bodies lay in a pile as a mob stomped and spit on them. A sixth body was tied to a motorcycle and dragged through the streets as people screamed, Spy! Spy!
> *SOURCES: *
> Hamas gunmen execute six Israeli spies as Netanyahu hints at cease-fire | Israel & Middle East | World | News | National Post
> Gaza's motorcycle lynch mob: 'spies' executed, corpse dragged through streets
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Israel, according the equivalent protected status to men like Samer Issawi, is a significant step higher than those protections accorder to Israeli prisoners by HAMAS.  It is quite evident that HAMAS does not treat Israelis to the same degree as HAMAS; and HAMAS has used summary executions as something legal in the conflict.
> 
> Therefore, the question becomes: should it be the case that Israel should start execution of captured insurgents in the exact same fashion as HAMAS?  Of course - it is completely out of the question, the Israelis are not nearly as so barbaric, uncivilized, and savage as the Palestinians.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Palestinian gunmen drag the body of a man who was killed as a suspected collaborator with Israel. Photo: AP_​
> What is the legal basis for the summary executions?  And in this example, does it so designate a completely different level of hostility.
> 
> The Palestinians are conducting insurgent operations, not only in the Occupied Territories, but also into the sovereign Israeli territory.  This is more than an anti-occupation campaign.  The goal HAMAS is to obliterate Israel:  "Israel will exist and  will  continue  to  exist  _until  Islam  will obliterate it_, just as it obliterated others before it."  Again, this is more than an anti-occupation campaign.  This is a war threat and backed-up by actual attacks.  It is a much larger campaign in scope.  And the nature is much more barbaric and cruel.
> 
> In terms of the duration of the detention, Israel is making an attempt to comply with Occupation Law, to the degree that security is served.  Obviously, repeat offenders and dedicated insurgents like Samer Issawi, who are conducting anti-occupation operations that place the security of Israeli interests at risk, will be held accordingly, _(and not summary executed as is done by Palestinians)_.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prisoners of war and civilian internees must be released without delay *after the end of hostilities*. However, those who are accused of an indictable offence may remain in captivity until the end of criminal proceedings or completion of their sentence (GC III, art. 119 (5), GC IV, art. 133 (2)). Until their release, and as long as they are under the authority of the occ upant, all those in custody remain protected by international humanitarian law (GC III, art. 5 (1) and GC IV, art. 6 (4)).
> SOURCE:  Occupation and international humanitarian law: questions and answers
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I believe that Samer Issawi _(and the other hunger strikers)_ should request the same fate and fair treatment as that the Palestinians demonstrated, _supra_.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...


You are inappropriately conflating unrelated conflicts with each other, the Occupation has been ongoing for over 45 years and Palestinians are lawfully resisting that Occupation under international law the same today as they did from the beginning, it is just tactics and methods of resistance that are ever changing. If they form alliances with others, or get outside help, so what? That is what all peoples do, involved in struggles against Colonialism and Occupation. 

I was reading a message from Samer today that brought a smile to my face, he called all of us on the facebook protests warriors standing beside him in his struggle for freedom.

Samer Issawi has been charged with no new crimes, that is a fact that cannot be disputed, and thus international law clearly dictates his release.

I recognize that there are terror attacks carried out in this Occupation, and they are carried out by both sides. and I acknowledge those acts violate intl law. However, none of that changes the fact that the Palestinian people have the continuing right to resist their Occupation under intl law, and keep on resisting it, even with armed resistance, as long as that Occupation continues.

What is the OPT that Palestinians have sovereignty rights in? It includes East Jerusalem and the West Bank and Gaza. We have an International Court of justice confirming this. 

It has not been established that these are the only lands Palestinians have sovereignty rights in. In 1947 and 1948, Israel began ethnically cleansing Palestinian villages and they seized lands, part of which included lands that were identified as part of The Arab/Palestinian State in the UN Partition Plan. It is not clear that Israel has sovereignty rights in those lands, there is no intl law that gives them sovereignty rights in those lands acquired through military conquest. In fact, the UN charter specifically states lands cannot be acquired in this fashion. Further issue raised, the UN Partion Plan was actually never fully implemented by the UN, so can Israel argue they have any lands under it?

One really has to conclude when one looks to international law to find claims of Israel for land in Palestine, it is really difficult to find a legal basis for Israel's claims for any land at all. 

If the basis for land by Israel is the UN Partition Plan, then we should divide the land the way it was divided by that UN Partition Plan, and that means Israel must leave lands inside the OPT and other lands seized between 1947 and 1949 that were identified by the UN Partition Plan as part of The Palestinian State.

Now, as is obvious, when Hamas argues for lands inside the pre 1967 borders, we can all see they have a basis for such claims under intl law, some of the land or all of the land.

Now, why should they stop making their arguments for all of the land or additional land inside Israel pre 1967 borders,  when intl law supports such claims, while the Occupation continues? Only a fool would do that, and they are not Fools.

Sherri


----------



## irosie91

There is no question that the jews who were in Gaza and in 
cities of the west bank at the time of partition   OF COURSE 
have the right to resist the ongoing occupation of their lands 
 by  "arab muslims"  and to get  "outside help"   to do it     
In fact there is no question that the jews of the land of 
palestine in the 1800s   had the ABSOLUTE RIGHT  to get  
"OUTSIDE HELP"  to help them ward off the terrorist attacks 
of  arab muslims in palestine and neighboring lands and 
the approximately  1000 year horrific oppressive
OCCUPATION OF THEIR LANDS----by invaders from arabia 
and even KURDS   (sala'adin was a kurd)

As to  east jerusalem ----there is no question that the 
unprovoked  STARVATION and MURDER siege inflicted
 on that jewish city by arab muslims  (1947)  with the help
 ofcriminal elements from OUTSIDE  neighboring lands 
must be cleared of its OCCUPYING arab muslims and  
declared completely under Israeli sovereignty ----thus 
ending the present and intermittent disputed status of 
that city over centuries        
Thanks for clearing  that up sherri. 
I am particularly  delighted that you debunked,   FOREVER,  
 the claim of some nazi pigs that  jews of european
 background had  "no right to go to  the erstwhile palestine"   
to HELP their bretheren already there fighting for survival in 
the  1800s and that those who opposed that right are   
(or were )  
 WAR CRIMINALS/-----among whom was the notorious 
blood thirsty  Al Husseini and all those asscociated with 
his criminal enterprise -----
  from     nasser ,  thru saddam   thru  Bashir-----
  in fact even ncluding   CAIR    which was originally a 
  machination of the  blood thirsty war criminal   SADDAAM


from evil to evil to evil  
from constantine to  the arabian 
invasion of palestine----thu the bloody era of  isa respecters 
   and christians drenching the land with the violence 
   of their hatred and OCCUPYING the land----to the 
   CALIPHATE  ----and the glimmer of light occassioned 
   by a bit of greed on the part of the occupiers.   The 
   occupying  "caliphate"  opened the gates to freedom
   and justice by lifting the scourge of shariah and 
   SELLING LAND TO JEWS FOR ACTUAL OWNERSHIP. 
   It was a relatively momentary surge into civilization, 
   actually destroyed when by loss of the "caliphate" 
   of Ottoman control----the land fell into the barbaric 
   grip of local   islamicist brutes who longed for the 
   brutality of shariah and the ideals of their ally 
   ADOLF ABU ALI ---- 

   it is all fascinating  ----Occupation---of the most 
   brutal genocidal kind----from constantine  (circa 
  ?  300AD)      to  Hamas------YES ---time to end it.

        FOREVER ---ZION IS FREE AT LAST


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Here is an article today about Samer and the other hunger strikers. 

Samer Al-Issawi: indomitable in the face of death

Samer Al-Issawi: indomitable in the face of death

More issues are raised, like the need to get this case of the illegal detentions of Palestinian prisoners before the international courts. 

But we have the problem of The Palestinian Authority stalling, and questions raised about where their loyalties really lie. 


"Whether he survives or not, Samer Al-Issawi has placed before the free world its moral, legal and political duties toward the Palestinians in Israeli jails. They may be "disappeared", but they're not forgotten. The newly-recognised State of Palestine is no less culpable. It must take the lead by activating the 2012 Baghdad Declaration at the UN for an advisory opinion from the International Court of Justice on the legal status of the Palestinians in Israeli occupation jails. That should be followed by similar action within the International Criminal Court."

Sherri


----------



## Connery

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Here is an article today about Samer and the other hunger strikers.
> 
> Samer Al-Issawi: indomitable in the face of death
> 
> Samer Al-Issawi: indomitable in the face of death
> 
> More issues are raised, like the need to get this case of the illegal detentions of Palestinian prisoners before the international courts.
> 
> But we have the problem of The Palestinian Authority stalling, and questions raised about where their loyalties really lie.
> 
> 
> "Whether he survives or not, Samer Al-Issawi has placed before the free world its moral, legal and political duties toward the Palestinians in Israeli jails. They may be "disappeared", but they're not forgotten. The newly-recognised State of Palestine is no less culpable. It must take the lead by activating the 2012 Baghdad Declaration at the UN for an advisory opinion from the International Court of Justice on the legal status of the Palestinians in Israeli occupation jails. That should be followed by similar action within the International Criminal Court."
> 
> Sherri



Once again sherri is full of baloney, "the effects of starvation on the brain cause a lack of concentration, loss of motor skills, and increased likelihood of anxiety and depression. As the condition progresses, brain function decreases, leaving the victim in a state of fatigue or torpor. Apathy continues to increase, until the person may no longer be able to attempt to find food or survive."

Samer most likely does not know whether he is dead or alive and could care less.


----------



## irosie91

Connery said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is an article today about Samer and the other hunger strikers.
> 
> Samer Al-Issawi: indomitable in the face of death
> 
> Samer Al-Issawi: indomitable in the face of death
> 
> More issues are raised, like the need to get this case of the illegal detentions of Palestinian prisoners before the international courts.
> 
> But we have the problem of The Palestinian Authority stalling, and questions raised about where their loyalties really lie.
> 
> 
> "Whether he survives or not, Samer Al-Issawi has placed before the free world its moral, legal and political duties toward the Palestinians in Israeli jails. They may be "disappeared", but they're not forgotten. The newly-recognised State of Palestine is no less culpable. It must take the lead by activating the 2012 Baghdad Declaration at the UN for an advisory opinion from the International Court of Justice on the legal status of the Palestinians in Israeli occupation jails. That should be followed by similar action within the International Criminal Court."
> 
> Sherri
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once again sherri is full of baloney, "the effects of starvation on the brain cause a lack of concentration, loss of motor skills, and increased likelihood of anxiety and depression. As the condition progresses, brain function decreases, leaving the victim in a state of fatigue or torpor. Apathy continues to increase, until the person may no longer be able to attempt to find food or survive."
> 
> Samer most likely does not know whether he is dead or alive and could care less.
Click to expand...



actually      MOST LIKELY ---samer is not fasting.    If he is not volutarily ingesting 
food----then he  is getting   sugar and vitamins and minerals   whether he likes it or not----there are lots of ways of getting sugar solutions into people     ---even fats---but that is difficult to do IV-----I think it is simply not done  -----it can be done from the top of digestive system------sugar is even easier----top or bottom        alcohol is even easier than sugar as 
far as I know


----------



## Ernie S.

Has he succeeded in offing himself yet?


----------



## PredFan

Is that terrorist dead yet, or did someone give him a pork po'boy sandwich?


----------



## Connery

irosie91 said:


> Connery said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is an article today about Samer and the other hunger strikers.
> 
> Samer Al-Issawi: indomitable in the face of death
> 
> Samer Al-Issawi: indomitable in the face of death
> 
> More issues are raised, like the need to get this case of the illegal detentions of Palestinian prisoners before the international courts.
> 
> But we have the problem of The Palestinian Authority stalling, and questions raised about where their loyalties really lie.
> 
> 
> "Whether he survives or not, Samer Al-Issawi has placed before the free world its moral, legal and political duties toward the Palestinians in Israeli jails. They may be "disappeared", but they're not forgotten. The newly-recognised State of Palestine is no less culpable. It must take the lead by activating the 2012 Baghdad Declaration at the UN for an advisory opinion from the International Court of Justice on the legal status of the Palestinians in Israeli occupation jails. That should be followed by similar action within the International Criminal Court."
> 
> Sherri
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once again sherri is full of baloney, "the effects of starvation on the brain cause a lack of concentration, loss of motor skills, and increased likelihood of anxiety and depression. As the condition progresses, brain function decreases, leaving the victim in a state of fatigue or torpor. Apathy continues to increase, until the person may no longer be able to attempt to find food or survive."
> 
> Samer most likely does not know whether he is dead or alive and could care less.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> actually      MOST LIKELY ---samer is not fasting.    If he is not volutarily ingesting
> food----then he  is getting   sugar and vitamins and minerals   whether he likes it or not----there are lots of ways of getting sugar solutions into people     ---even fats---but that is difficult to do IV-----I think it is simply not done  -----it can be done from the top of digestive system------sugar is even easier----top or bottom        alcohol is even easier than sugar as
> far as I know
Click to expand...



Samer  looks a little drunk and might be *"butt chugging"*. "Butt chugging really needs no explanation, because it is exactly what it sounds like: A person ingests alcohol from an orifice that is not the mouth, and thus alcohol is absorbed more quickly into the bloodstream. Basically, its like mainlining alcohol via the rectum."


----------



## irosie91

Connery said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Connery said:
> 
> 
> 
> Once again sherri is full of baloney, "the effects of starvation on the brain cause a lack of concentration, loss of motor skills, and increased likelihood of anxiety and depression. As the condition progresses, brain function decreases, leaving the victim in a state of fatigue or torpor. Apathy continues to increase, until the person may no longer be able to attempt to find food or survive."
> 
> Samer most likely does not know whether he is dead or alive and could care less.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> actually      MOST LIKELY ---samer is not fasting.    If he is not volutarily ingesting
> food----then he  is getting   sugar and vitamins and minerals   whether he likes it or not----there are lots of ways of getting sugar solutions into people     ---even fats---but that is difficult to do IV-----I think it is simply not done  -----it can be done from the top of digestive system------sugar is even easier----top or bottom        alcohol is even easier than sugar as
> far as I know
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Samer  looks a little drunk and might be *"butt chugging"*. "Butt chugging really needs no explanation, because it is exactly what it sounds like: A person ingests alcohol from an orifice that is not the mouth, and thus alcohol is absorbed more quickly into the bloodstream. Basically, its like mainlining alcohol via the rectum."
Click to expand...



yes    alcohol is EASY-----but butt chugging is not limited to alcohol---not by a long shot----
     sugar water saves the lives of cholera victims  (i think )  via butt chugging     in primitive 
     circumstances       the idea is to get both the sugar and the water IN via somehow----
     it does get absorbed as does alcohol but alcohol does it  FASTER and MORE 
     completely.          It seems very SAFE to me-----no problem with an IV site that 
     could get infected----and even more comfortable than an NG tube

     not mainline-----mainline is into a vein        butt chugging is into the gut.
     alcohol could be mainlined       but why bother-----it gets absorbed SO WELL
     from any orifice


----------



## irosie91

anyone want a laugh ??      Sherri just   cited     "THE BAGHDAD DECLARATION"
                  its even funnier than   AYATOILLET  FARTWAHS


----------



## RoccoR

SherriMunnerlyn, _et al,_

The Palestinian/Arab/Persian Alliance against the State of Israel is the exact cause of the "Occupation;" invasion for the purpose of unlawful regime change.  This was the first "cause."  The "Occupation" is pursuant to:



			
				Article 51 said:
			
		

> *Nothing in the present Charter shall impair the inherent right of individual or collective self-defence if an armed attack occurs against a Member of the United Nations, until the Security Council has taken measures necessary to maintain international peace and security.* Measures taken by Members in the exercise of this right of self-defence shall be immediately reported to the Security Council and shall not in any way affect the authority and responsibility of the Security Council under the present Charter to take at any time such action as it deems necessary in order to maintain or restore international peace and security.
> SOURCE:  Charter of the United Nations: Chapter VII: Action with Respect to Threats to the Peace, Breaches of the Peace and Acts of Agression



The UN Security Council has not, to date, taken any action that prevents an armed attack by the Palestinian/Arab/Persian Alliance or ensure the territorial integrity of the sovereign State of Israel.

Absent that action, the Occupation of the territories continues.



SherriMunnerlyn said:


> You are inappropriately conflating unrelated conflicts with each other, the Occupation has been ongoing for over 45 years and Palestinians are lawfully resisting that Occupation under international law the same today as they did from the beginning, it is just tactics and methods of resistance that are ever changing. If they form alliances with others, or get outside help, so what? That is what all peoples do, involved in struggles against Colonialism and Occupation.


*(COMMENT)*

The dispute over whether the Occupation is against existing law is a litigation issue.  Clearly, the component elements of the Palestinian/Arab/Persian Alliance have all expressed, in one form or another, that their "ultimate objective" is the destruction of the duly constituted state _(Israel)_.  The release of the Occupied Territories, absent a reasonable expectation for peace and security, presents an unacceptable strategic advantage to the Palestinian/Arab/Persian Alliance, to the detriment of Israel.

The "Occupation" and the "right to self-defense" are intrinsically tied, relative to the agenda of the Palestinian/Arab/Persian Alliance members.



SherriMunnerlyn said:


> I was reading a message from Samer today that brought a smile to my face, he called all of us on the facebook protests warriors standing beside him in his struggle for freedom.


*(COMMENT)*

Freedom is a word, like democracy.  For terrorists, insurgents, and armed aggressors, it is like the boilerplate to a contract --- it is the false flag that attempts to give the aggression some legitimacy _(it has proven to be an excellent advertising campaign)_.  But like any sales gimmick, the wise shopper can see through it.  It is the red herring to the real issue of peace and security for all the people; Israeli and Palestinian alike.  But that cannot happen if one side has to make an unacceptable sacrifice to the extortion demands of the other. 

Make no mistake, the Palestinian/Arab/Persian Alliance represent an Extortion consortium that is holding peace hostage.  There could be peace tomorrow, if the Palestinian/Arab/Persian Alliance really wanted it.



SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Samer Issawi has been charged with no new crimes, that is a fact that cannot be disputed, and thus international law clearly dictates his release.


*(COMMENT)*

Oh come now.  You know that Samer Issawi violated his parole agreement.  You know he is an insurgent, whether or not you and he disguise his efforts under the be banner of "freedom fighter."  You know he is in league with other terrorist designated organization and criminal weapons traffickers.  And you know that, if released, he will go back and rejoin his fellow insurgents to conduct more terrorist activity in the shallow name of freedom. 

The release of Samer Issawi would be effected tomorrow if it served the greater cause for peace and security.  But it simply doesn't.



SherriMunnerlyn said:


> I recognize that there are terror attacks carried out in this Occupation, and they are carried out by both sides. and I acknowledge those acts violate intl law. However, none of that changes the fact that the Palestinian people have the continuing right to resist their Occupation under intl law, and keep on resisting it, even with armed resistance, as long as that Occupation continues.


*(COMMENT)*

And you know that Israel has the right to self-defense under the UN Charter, against all elements of the Palestinian/Arab/Persian Alliance which call for the destruction of Israel.  And an integral part of that defense is the Occupation of strategic ground.

Again, it is not about the "Occupation."  If it were about those lands, then the Palestinian/Arab/Persian Alliance would have not rejected the two-state solution, and there would be a country today called Palestine.  But the reality of the situation is, the Palestinian/Arab/Persian Alliance rejected the two-state solution because they wanted to continue the struggle under a false flag of freedom.  There can be no other worthy explanation.



SherriMunnerlyn said:


> What is the OPT that Palestinians have sovereignty rights in? It includes East Jerusalem and the West Bank and Gaza. We have an International Court of justice confirming this.


*(COMMENT)*

Whether or not I weigh in on this and choose a side is irrelevant.  It is a matter of either litigation in the courts, or the establishment of such barriers to war - that there becomes a reasonable expectation for a lasting peace.

I, personally, think that the whole of Jerusalem should be either destroyed in its entirety, or that the warring factions make it a separate city state.  I think it is rather childish for the warring parties to be combat engaged over a piece of ground that has some religious significants - but that each side will kill the other over.  If there was ever a reason to doubt the existence of a Supreme Being, it would be this continuing battle over this worthless piece of ground.  Clearly, neither side deserves it after the way they have acted counter to the teachings of the great prophets that came before us.



SherriMunnerlyn said:


> It has not been established that these are the only lands Palestinians have sovereignty rights in. In 1947 and 1948, Israel began ethnically cleansing Palestinian villages and they seized lands, part of which included lands that were identified as part of The Arab/Palestinian State in the UN Partition Plan. It is not clear that Israel has sovereignty rights in those lands, there is no intl law that gives them sovereignty rights in those lands acquired through military conquest. In fact, the UN charter specifically states lands cannot be acquired in this fashion. Further issue raised, the UN Partion Plan was actually never fully implemented by the UN, so can Israel argue they have any lands under it?


*(COMMENT)*

Apples and Oranges.  Up to this point, we have been talking about national sovereignty and occupation issues.  However, this is a property rights issue.  It doesn't have an impact on the incorporation of the government; no matter who owns the land.  If the US sells the State of Ohio to Canada tomorrow, it doesn't effect my ownership of the land.  It only means that tomorrow I'm a Canadian.  This is another red herring.



SherriMunnerlyn said:


> One really has to conclude when one looks to international law to find claims of Israel for land in Palestine, it is really difficult to find a legal basis for Israel's claims for any land at all.


*(COMMENT)*

This is another red herring.  Through the original recognition of the State of Israel, up to, the border adjustments by treaty between Israel and the adjacent nations (Egypt, Jordan, Lebanon)(Ceasefire with Syria), there are legitimate borders that are what they are.  

The Occupied Regions, see above.



SherriMunnerlyn said:


> If the basis for land by Israel is the UN Partition Plan, then we should divide the land the way it was divided by that UN Partition Plan, and that means Israel must leave lands inside the OPT and other lands seized between 1947 and 1949 that were identified by the UN Partition Plan as part of The Palestinian State.


*(COMMENT)*

Wrong, there are treaties in place.  What ever happened before, no matter how fair, unfair, or questionable you may believe it to be, the Treaties now have primacy.  They are unassailable, to include the borders.  The treaties have the force of law.



SherriMunnerlyn said:


> INow, as is obvious, when Hamas argues for lands inside the pre 1967 borders, we can all see they have a basis for such claims under intl law, some of the land or all of the land.


*(COMMENT)*

Another reason to exercise Article 51.  Under International Law, the State of Israel is established.  Under treaty, the original borders are modified.  HAMAS, wants to question the validity as if to give some legitimacy to their insurgency operations for the benefactors in Persia; but there are some things that just are.



SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Now, why should they stop making their arguments for all of the land or additional land inside Israel pre 1967 borders,  when intl law supports such claims, while the Occupation continues? Only a fool would do that, and they are not Fools.


*(COMMENT)*

They are not fools at all.  They are Persian Puppets of the highest order operating outside the best interest of the people they aspose to represent.  Another reason for the imposition of the Occupation.  And "reason" is the key word.

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## Connery

irosie91 said:


> Connery said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> actually      MOST LIKELY ---samer is not fasting.    If he is not volutarily ingesting
> food----then he  is getting   sugar and vitamins and minerals   whether he likes it or not----there are lots of ways of getting sugar solutions into people     ---even fats---but that is difficult to do IV-----I think it is simply not done  -----it can be done from the top of digestive system------sugar is even easier----top or bottom        alcohol is even easier than sugar as
> far as I know
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Samer  looks a little drunk and might be *"butt chugging"*. "Butt chugging really needs no explanation, because it is exactly what it sounds like: A person ingests alcohol from an orifice that is not the mouth, and thus alcohol is absorbed more quickly into the bloodstream. Basically, its like mainlining alcohol via the rectum."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> yes    alcohol is EASY-----but butt chugging is not limited to alcohol---not by a long shot----
> sugar water saves the lives of cholera victims  (i think )  via butt chugging     in primitive
> circumstances       the idea is to get both the sugar and the water IN via somehow----
> it does get absorbed as does alcohol but alcohol does it  FASTER and MORE
> completely.          It seems very SAFE to me-----no problem with an IV site that
> could get infected----and even more comfortable than an NG tube
> 
> not mainline-----mainline is into a vein        butt chugging is into the gut.
> alcohol could be mainlined       but why bother-----it gets absorbed SO WELL
> from any orifice
Click to expand...


I think that is what Samer is doing while the sherris of the world seek his vindication.


----------



## irosie91

Connery said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Connery said:
> 
> 
> 
> Samer  looks a little drunk and might be *"butt chugging"*. "Butt chugging really needs no explanation, because it is exactly what it sounds like: A person ingests alcohol from an orifice that is not the mouth, and thus alcohol is absorbed more quickly into the bloodstream. Basically, it&#8217;s like mainlining alcohol via the rectum."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yes    alcohol is EASY-----but butt chugging is not limited to alcohol---not by a long shot----
> sugar water saves the lives of cholera victims  (i think )  via butt chugging     in primitive
> circumstances       the idea is to get both the sugar and the water IN via somehow----
> it does get absorbed as does alcohol but alcohol does it  FASTER and MORE
> completely.          It seems very SAFE to me-----no problem with an IV site that
> could get infected----and even more comfortable than an NG tube
> 
> not mainline-----mainline is into a vein        butt chugging is into the gut.
> alcohol could be mainlined       but why bother-----it gets absorbed SO WELL
> from any orifice
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think that is what Samer is doing while the sherris of the world seek his vindication.
Click to expand...



  speaking of  SHERRY-----I am not sure I have ever tasted sherry in my life---or maybe 
     I tasted so much when it did come my way-----I forgot...     Is the taste so pleasant that 
     the ----uhm  UPPER ORIFICE is the only way to go?     I have never cooked with 
     sherry either-------should I?      According to koranic law----one must not DRINK 
     alcohol      I have heard of muslims so fastidious that they do not use  "extracts"  
     made with alcohol in cooking ----like VANILLA EXTRACT  because of the ethyl 
     alcohol content.     I wonder if the arabic word for  "DRINKING"   implies
     ----by mouth---I mean the one under the nose and above the chin.     I am sure 
     you get my drift.   Muslims have told me that muslims take no happy substances 
     at all ------which is not true------even strict muslims chew on KHAT   and---the 
     less strict smoke all kinds of stuff   ----In any case----I do think that  samer should 
     take advantage of the opportunity to chug----via whatever orifice is in use which 
     would not be called  "DRINKING"  while he has the chance.    The poor kid 
     is entitled to ENJOY HIS FAME and FAST and -----whatever he can get


----------



## Hossfly

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn, _et al,_
> 
> Well, this difference has to do with the scope and nature of the conflict between the Palestinian/Arab/Persian Alliance and Israel.
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Partly right, but the part where you state detained until end of hostilities is not supported by any laws you provide a link to. Further, different rules for wars and occupations. And there is another important point to be made, the Occupation  is unlawful. The UN  Human Rights Council Special Rapporteur has addressed this in annual reports,   indicating the illegality of the Occupation should be addressed by The International Court of Justice. Occupations were not intended to last forever, nor were they intended to include daily war crimes like the illegal settlements, for example.  I will find that report again and address it in a subsequent post. I am not sure if it was a report by John Dugard or Richard Falk.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> If the Palestinian/Arab/Persian Alliance hostilities were limited to encounters with the "Occupation Force" (the IDF), then I would agree, that it is strictly a matter of the administration in the "Occupation."
> 
> But that does not seem to be the case.  The Palestinian/Arab/Persian Alliance has the general goal of routing the Israeli Government and denying it the due security and sovereignty guaranteed by law.
> 
> HAMAS uses a different set of rules, and while Israel does not respond in a _quid pro quo_ fashion, it should be noted by the Palestinians; that Israel is not nearly as primitive as the Palestinian/Arab/Persian Alliance has demonstrated.
> 
> 
> 
> Israel, according the equivalent protected status to men like Samer Issawi, is a significant step higher than those protections accorder to Israeli prisoners by HAMAS.  It is quite evident that HAMAS does not treat Israelis to the same degree as HAMAS; and HAMAS has used summary executions as something legal in the conflict.
> 
> Therefore, the question becomes: should it be the case that Israel should start execution of captured insurgents in the exact same fashion as HAMAS?  Of course - it is completely out of the question, the Israelis are not nearly as so barbaric, uncivilized, and savage as the Palestinians.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Palestinian gunmen drag the body of a man who was killed as a suspected collaborator with Israel. Photo: AP_​
> What is the legal basis for the summary executions?  And in this example, does it so designate a completely different level of hostility.
> 
> The Palestinians are conducting insurgent operations, not only in the Occupied Territories, but also into the sovereign Israeli territory.  This is more than an anti-occupation campaign.  The goal HAMAS is to obliterate Israel:  "Israel will exist and  will  continue  to  exist  _until  Islam  will obliterate it_, just as it obliterated others before it."  Again, this is more than an anti-occupation campaign.  This is a war threat and backed-up by actual attacks.  It is a much larger campaign in scope.  And the nature is much more barbaric and cruel.
> 
> In terms of the duration of the detention, Israel is making an attempt to comply with Occupation Law, to the degree that security is served.  Obviously, repeat offenders and dedicated insurgents like Samer Issawi, who are conducting anti-occupation operations that place the security of Israeli interests at risk, will be held accordingly, _(and not summary executed as is done by Palestinians)_.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prisoners of war and civilian internees must be released without delay *after the end of hostilities*. However, those who are accused of an indictable offence may remain in captivity until the end of criminal proceedings or completion of their sentence (GC III, art. 119 (5), GC IV, art. 133 (2)). Until their release, and as long as they are under the authority of the occ upant, all those in custody remain protected by international humanitarian law (GC III, art. 5 (1) and GC IV, art. 6 (4)).
> SOURCE:  Occupation and international humanitarian law: questions and answers
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I believe that Samer Issawi _(and the other hunger strikers)_ should request the same fate and fair treatment as that the Palestinians demonstrated, _supra_.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are inappropriately conflating unrelated conflicts with each other, the Occupation has been ongoing for over 45 years and Palestinians are lawfully resisting that Occupation under international law the same today as they did from the beginning, it is just tactics and methods of resistance that are ever changing. If they form alliances with others, or get outside help, so what? That is what all peoples do, involved in struggles against Colonialism and Occupation.
> 
> I was reading a message from Samer today that brought a smile to my face, he called all of us on the facebook protests warriors standing beside him in his struggle for freedom.
> 
> Samer Issawi has been charged with no new crimes, that is a fact that cannot be disputed, and thus international law clearly dictates his release.
> 
> I recognize that there are terror attacks carried out in this Occupation, and they are carried out by both sides. and I acknowledge those acts violate intl law. However, none of that changes the fact that the Palestinian people have the continuing right to resist their Occupation under intl law, and keep on resisting it, even with armed resistance, as long as that Occupation continues.
> 
> What is the OPT that Palestinians have sovereignty rights in? It includes East Jerusalem and the West Bank and Gaza. We have an International Court of justice confirming this.
> 
> It has not been established that these are the only lands Palestinians have sovereignty rights in. In 1947 and 1948, Israel began ethnically cleansing Palestinian villages and they seized lands, part of which included lands that were identified as part of The Arab/Palestinian State in the UN Partition Plan. It is not clear that Israel has sovereignty rights in those lands, there is no intl law that gives them sovereignty rights in those lands acquired through military conquest. In fact, the UN charter specifically states lands cannot be acquired in this fashion. Further issue raised, the UN Partion Plan was actually never fully implemented by the UN, so can Israel argue they have any lands under it?
> 
> One really has to conclude when one looks to international law to find claims of Israel for land in Palestine, it is really difficult to find a legal basis for Israel's claims for any land at all.
> 
> If the basis for land by Israel is the UN Partition Plan, then we should divide the land the way it was divided by that UN Partition Plan, and that means Israel must leave lands inside the OPT and other lands seized between 1947 and 1949 that were identified by the UN Partition Plan as part of The Palestinian State.
> 
> Now, as is obvious, when Hamas argues for lands inside the pre 1967 borders, we can all see they have a basis for such claims under intl law, some of the land or all of the land.
> 
> Now, why should they stop making their arguments for all of the land or additional land inside Israel pre 1967 borders,  when intl law supports such claims, while the Occupation continues? Only a fool would do that, and they are not Fools.
> 
> Sherri
Click to expand...

Frau Sherri said:  I was reading a message from Samer today that brought a smile to my face, he called all of us on the facebook protests warriors standing beside him in his struggle for freedom.

Wouldn't it bring a smile to Christian faces to see Frau Sherri worrying more about her fellow Christians (that is if she hasn't converted to Islam yet) in Iran?  However, I doubt that Frau Sherri would become a protest warrior for the Christians being held in Iranian jails, nor would she join an organization such as ACLJ to try to get these Christians (as well as the Baha'is released) from Iranian jails.


American-Iranian pastor referred to 'hanging judge'

The case against imprisoned American-Iranian Pastor Saeed Abedini has been referred to a judge in Teheran who is under sanctions by the European Union for human rights violations. In a country that's hostile to human rights and religious freedom, the news that Pastor Saeed's case has now been handed over to one of Iran's most notorious judges is deeply troubling," Jordan Sekulow, the executive director of the Washington-based American Center for Law and Justice (ACLJ) told The Jerusalem Post on Thursday. "In the international law arena, Judge Pir- Abassi is often referred to as one of Iran's 'hanging judges' for the numerous individuals he has sent to the gallows."


----------



## irosie91

I wonder about the statement   PALESTINIANS ARE LEGALLY RESISTING OCCUPATION.
Can someone refer me to the rules of "resistence"   allowed a vanquished aggressor entity which refuses to surrender following a putative UN ordered  CEASE FIRE and engages in 
incessant terrorist activities upon the victor nation?      are there rules?     I do not believe that 
stated  "responsibilities"  toward  OCCUPIED BY VICTOR NATIONS include victor nations must provide -----" carte blanc to the vanquished  to shoot the victors and slit the throats of their infants"   and  launch missiles which  jettison poison metal shards at the residential villages of 
the victors -------Do the rules allow the vanquished nation or 'entity'   the right to DECLARE its intention and teach in its schools---that the stated goal of the nation is the  DESTRUCTION of 
the victor and encourage its citizens to kill  the members of the victor nation at 
any opportunity?      If such rules exist----do they apply with equity to both sides of the conflict?


----------



## Hossfly

Connery said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Connery said:
> 
> 
> 
> Samer  looks a little drunk and might be *"butt chugging"*. "Butt chugging really needs no explanation, because it is exactly what it sounds like: A person ingests alcohol from an orifice that is not the mouth, and thus alcohol is absorbed more quickly into the bloodstream. Basically, its like mainlining alcohol via the rectum."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yes    alcohol is EASY-----but butt chugging is not limited to alcohol---not by a long shot----
> sugar water saves the lives of cholera victims  (i think )  via butt chugging     in primitive
> circumstances       the idea is to get both the sugar and the water IN via somehow----
> it does get absorbed as does alcohol but alcohol does it  FASTER and MORE
> completely.          It seems very SAFE to me-----no problem with an IV site that
> could get infected----and even more comfortable than an NG tube
> 
> not mainline-----mainline is into a vein        butt chugging is into the gut.
> alcohol could be mainlined       but why bother-----it gets absorbed SO WELL
> from any orifice
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think that is what Samer is doing while the sherris of the world seek his vindication.
Click to expand...

You mean he digests his oatmeal, eggs and bacon by this method? Cool.


----------



## irosie91

Hossfly said:


> Connery said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> yes    alcohol is EASY-----but butt chugging is not limited to alcohol---not by a long shot----
> sugar water saves the lives of cholera victims  (i think )  via butt chugging     in primitive
> circumstances       the idea is to get both the sugar and the water IN via somehow----
> it does get absorbed as does alcohol but alcohol does it  FASTER and MORE
> completely.          It seems very SAFE to me-----no problem with an IV site that
> could get infected----and even more comfortable than an NG tube
> 
> not mainline-----mainline is into a vein        butt chugging is into the gut.
> alcohol could be mainlined       but why bother-----it gets absorbed SO WELL
> from any orifice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think that is what Samer is doing while the sherris of the world seek his vindication.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You mean he digests his oatmeal, eggs and bacon by this method? Cool.
Click to expand...



interesting idea     Oatmeal? -----no-----I don't thing so     uhm---oatmeal is a complex carb---     it does not simply ooze thru the gut liining-----in fact it has to be broken does as LOTS 
---I think by the strong acids of the stomach  -----and then by enzymes that break down complex carbs and sugars----not the oatmeal ---lots of fiber too----somehow leaches cholesterol out of the system  -----       bacon   NO     bacon is fats ---it needs 
gall bladder stuff      and eggs----no-----protein has to be broken down by enzymes ---and pancreas---stomach stuff------to amino acids      

sugar---   I think that our refined sugar is a disaccharide      I forgot all this friggen crap

speaking of crap-----I think some stuff gets thru the lower end----some meds ---caffeine, 
      sugar,  alcohol      crack????     but not oatmeal --or eggs  --or bacon ----
but bacon can be used for LUBRICATION


----------



## Connery

irosie91 said:


> Connery said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> yes    alcohol is EASY-----but butt chugging is not limited to alcohol---not by a long shot----
> sugar water saves the lives of cholera victims  (i think )  via butt chugging     in primitive
> circumstances       the idea is to get both the sugar and the water IN via somehow----
> it does get absorbed as does alcohol but alcohol does it  FASTER and MORE
> completely.          It seems very SAFE to me-----no problem with an IV site that
> could get infected----and even more comfortable than an NG tube
> 
> not mainline-----mainline is into a vein        butt chugging is into the gut.
> alcohol could be mainlined       but why bother-----it gets absorbed SO WELL
> from any orifice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think that is what Samer is doing while the sherris of the world seek his vindication.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> speaking of  SHERRY-----I am not sure I have ever tasted sherry in my life---or maybe
> I tasted so much when it did come my way-----I forgot...     Is the taste so pleasant that
> the ----uhm  UPPER ORIFICE is the only way to go?     I have never cooked with
> sherry either-------should I?      According to koranic law----one must not DRINK
> alcohol      I have heard of muslims so fastidious that they do not use  "extracts"
> made with alcohol in cooking ----like VANILLA EXTRACT  because of the ethyl
> alcohol content.     I wonder if the arabic word for  "DRINKING"   implies
> ----by mouth---I mean the one under the nose and above the chin.     I am sure
> you get my drift.   Muslims have told me that muslims take no happy substances
> at all ------which is not true------even strict muslims chew on KHAT   and---the
> less strict smoke all kinds of stuff   ----In any case----I do think that  samer should
> take advantage of the opportunity to chug----via whatever orifice is in use which
> would not be called  "DRINKING"  while he has the chance.    The poor kid
> is entitled to ENJOY HIS FAME and FAST and -----whatever he can get
Click to expand...


 I have never tasted sherri either and I am not about  to.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Must See video of an Irishman who visited Gaza in November, he was just blocks from where Jabari was attacked with a Hellfire Missile and spent that night of bombing in Gaza, he was also shown shrapnel and depleted uranium from the United States that Israel used to attack civilians in their houses with in the November bombings.

And he speaks about the prisoners, isolated in cells 2 by 4 ,for not 24 hours, but extended time periods and he speaks of visiting a building in Gaza and covering the walls are pictures of prisoners who died in Israeli jails, tortured to death by the Occupiers of Palestine, soldiers of The Jewish State.

A powerful video!


----------



## Hossfly

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kFKPZOyMYYk&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> 
> 
> Must See video of an Irishman who visited Gaza in November, he was just blocks from where Jabari was attacked with a Hellfire Missile and spent that night of bombing in Gaza, he was also shown shrapnel and depleted uranium from the United States that Israel used to attack civilians in their houses with in the November bombings.
> 
> And he speaks about the prisoners, isolated in cells 2 by 4 ,for not 24 hours, but extended time periods and he speaks of visiting a building in Gaza and covering the walls are pictures of prisoners who died in Israeli jails, tortured to death by the Occupiers of Palestine, soldiers of The Jewish State.
> 
> A powerful video!


Must read article about why a guy from Wales is now a Zionist.

http://www.jewishjournal.com/articles/print/why_i_am_a_zionist

By the way, Frau Sherri, maybe the Irish guy should go visit some Muslim countries and report on the conditions there when it comes to the minorities and even Muslims.   Do you think you can convince him to do so.  He can even visit Pakistan and see how the average Pakistani fares?

Pakistan kiln laborers hemmed in by debts they can't repay - latimes.com


----------



## SAYIT

Hossfly said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kFKPZOyMYYk&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> 
> 
> Must See video of an Irishman who visited Gaza in November, he was just blocks from where Jabari was attacked with a Hellfire Missile and spent that night of bombing in Gaza, he was also shown shrapnel and depleted uranium from the United States that Israel used to attack civilians in their houses with in the November bombings.
> 
> And he speaks about the prisoners, isolated in cells 2 by 4 ,for not 24 hours, but extended time periods and he speaks of visiting a building in Gaza and covering the walls are pictures of prisoners who died in Israeli jails, tortured to death by the Occupiers of Palestine, soldiers of The Jewish State.
> 
> A powerful video!
> 
> 
> 
> Must read article about why a guy from Wales is now a Zionist.
> 
> http://www.jewishjournal.com/articles/print/why_i_am_a_zionist
Click to expand...


Wow. Thoughtful, rational and humanist ... it's the anti-Sherri!


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

RoccoR said:


> SherriMunnerlyn, _et al,_
> 
> The Palestinian/Arab/Persian Alliance against the State of Israel is the exact cause of the "Occupation;" invasion for the purpose of unlawful regime change.  This was the first "cause."  The "Occupation" is pursuant to:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Article 51 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Nothing in the present Charter shall impair the inherent right of individual or collective self-defence if an armed attack occurs against a Member of the United Nations, until the Security Council has taken measures necessary to maintain international peace and security.* Measures taken by Members in the exercise of this right of self-defence shall be immediately reported to the Security Council and shall not in any way affect the authority and responsibility of the Security Council under the present Charter to take at any time such action as it deems necessary in order to maintain or restore international peace and security.
> SOURCE:  Charter of the United Nations: Chapter VII: Action with Respect to Threats to the Peace, Breaches of the Peace and Acts of Agression
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The UN Security Council has not, to date, taken any action that prevents an armed attack by the Palestinian/Arab/Persian Alliance or ensure the territorial integrity of the sovereign State of Israel.
> 
> Absent that action, the Occupation of the territories continues.
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are inappropriately conflating unrelated conflicts with each other, the Occupation has been ongoing for over 45 years and Palestinians are lawfully resisting that Occupation under international law the same today as they did from the beginning, it is just tactics and methods of resistance that are ever changing. If they form alliances with others, or get outside help, so what? That is what all peoples do, involved in struggles against Colonialism and Occupation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> The dispute over whether the Occupation is against existing law is a litigation issue.  Clearly, the component elements of the Palestinian/Arab/Persian Alliance have all expressed, in one form or another, that their "ultimate objective" is the destruction of the duly constituted state _(Israel)_.  The release of the Occupied Territories, absent a reasonable expectation for peace and security, presents an unacceptable strategic advantage to the Palestinian/Arab/Persian Alliance, to the detriment of Israel.
> 
> The "Occupation" and the "right to self-defense" are intrinsically tied, relative to the agenda of the Palestinian/Arab/Persian Alliance members.
> 
> 
> [Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...


Rocco,

I am going to reply to your post in sections., repying first to what you wrote above.

The conflict is Occupation, it is not The US War On Terror, and an excuse to start yet another war and kill another 1 million inhabitants of The Middle East. And why do you desire to be a NeoCon Puppet? We really need to get beyond all  that crap, wars and civilian massacres based on one lie after another, lies and spreading fear all to start more wars and put yet even more money in the hands of special interests and war profiteers. 

The Occupation began in 1967, and Israel and Iran/Persia were friends, did you know my husband's grandfather had a neighbor who went and fought for Israel in one of the Arab wars? The Shah recruited Iranians to go fight for Israel against Arabs.  In the Iran Iraq War, guns issued to Iranian soldiers were made in the USA and bullets to use in those guns were shipped to Iran from Israel. My husband was issued a rifle made in the US and he delivered boxes of bullets in boxes showing they were shipped from Israel, and he delivered those bullets to the front lines, where the fighting was. and where the fighting was, Iraq used chemical weapons against Iranian soldiers, chemical weapons made with components shipped to Iraq from Germany and the US. The horrors experienced by those soldiers attacked with those chemical weapons, well, books could be written about that. Robert Fisk addresses it a bit in his book The Great War For Civilisation. 

The Occupation is the source of the conflict, not this so called Palestinian/Arab/Persian alliance you or your Neo Con handlers have dreamed up. Israel chose to occupy Palestine and anytime they choose, they can stop the Occupation. An Occupation was not intended to last forever, it is supposed to be A TEMPORARY measure. No matter whether an intl court addresses legal issues or not, intl law most certainly defines many of Israel's acts as unlawful in this Occupation. The fact the unlawful acts have continued for over 45 years is because we do not have effective mechanisms built into intl law to force nations to abide by their obligations under intl law and the US shields Israel from accountability to abide by intl law through its veto power in the UN.

Israel can end her Occupation in Palestine anytime she chooses, just move all her soldiers and illegal settlers out of the lands they illegally occupy. It does not take a rocket scientist to see who is keeping this conflict going, it is the Occupiers and their voluntary Occupation of Palestine. Security, this so called insatiable need for security of The Jewish State , does not justify deliberate killings of civilians and children and land thefts and ethnic cleansing and Apartheid and genocide, and all of the many crimes against humanity of the Occupation, it does not, and it never will.

Occupation, Israel unlawfully occupies Palestine. Look at all the UN Resolutions calling for Israel to end it. Right to resist occupation, that is the Palestinian's right. And self defense has nothing to do with anything, let Israel argue that after they end the unlawful Occupation. We do not have to have an intl legal opinion to tell any of us the Occupation is unlawful, its daily war crimes show us that, all a legal opinion would give us is intl pressure to apply on Israel. And yes, we do need that, we need the unlawful Occupation to end and we need for Israel to abide by her obligations under intl law. And anything that pressures Israel to do that is what needs to be done. I think Iread it took 5 intl court of justice opinions before Apartheid ended in South Africa.

Sherri


----------



## Hossfly

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn, _et al,_
> 
> The Palestinian/Arab/Persian Alliance against the State of Israel is the exact cause of the "Occupation;" invasion for the purpose of unlawful regime change.  This was the first "cause."  The "Occupation" is pursuant to:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Article 51 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Nothing in the present Charter shall impair the inherent right of individual or collective self-defence if an armed attack occurs against a Member of the United Nations, until the Security Council has taken measures necessary to maintain international peace and security.* Measures taken by Members in the exercise of this right of self-defence shall be immediately reported to the Security Council and shall not in any way affect the authority and responsibility of the Security Council under the present Charter to take at any time such action as it deems necessary in order to maintain or restore international peace and security.
> SOURCE:  Charter of the United Nations: Chapter VII: Action with Respect to Threats to the Peace, Breaches of the Peace and Acts of Agression
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The UN Security Council has not, to date, taken any action that prevents an armed attack by the Palestinian/Arab/Persian Alliance or ensure the territorial integrity of the sovereign State of Israel.
> 
> Absent that action, the Occupation of the territories continues.
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are inappropriately conflating unrelated conflicts with each other, the Occupation has been ongoing for over 45 years and Palestinians are lawfully resisting that Occupation under international law the same today as they did from the beginning, it is just tactics and methods of resistance that are ever changing. If they form alliances with others, or get outside help, so what? That is what all peoples do, involved in struggles against Colonialism and Occupation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> The dispute over whether the Occupation is against existing law is a litigation issue.  Clearly, the component elements of the Palestinian/Arab/Persian Alliance have all expressed, in one form or another, that their "ultimate objective" is the destruction of the duly constituted state _(Israel)_.  The release of the Occupied Territories, absent a reasonable expectation for peace and security, presents an unacceptable strategic advantage to the Palestinian/Arab/Persian Alliance, to the detriment of Israel.
> 
> The "Occupation" and the "right to self-defense" are intrinsically tied, relative to the agenda of the Palestinian/Arab/Persian Alliance members.
> 
> 
> [Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Rocco,
> 
> I am going to reply to your post in sections., repying first to what you wrote above.
> 
> The conflict is Occupation, it is not The US War On Terror, and an excuse to start yet another war and kill another 1 million inhabitants of The Middle East. And why do you desire to be a NeoCon Puppet? We really need to get beyond all  that crap, wars and civilian massacres based on one lie after another, lies and spreading fear all to start more wars and put yet even more money in the hands of special interests and war profiteers.
> 
> The Occupation began in 1967, and Israel and Iran/Persia were friends, did you know my husband's grandfather had a neighbor who went and fought for Israel in one of the Arab wars? The Shah recruited Iranians to go fight for Israel against Arabs.  In the Iran Iraq War, guns issued to Iranian soldiers were made in the USA and bullets to use in those guns were shipped to Iran from Israel. My husband was issued a rifle made in the US and he delivered boxes of bullets in boxes showing they were shipped from Israel, and he delivered those bullets to the front lines, where the fighting was. and where the fighting was, Iraq used chemical weapons against Iranian soldiers, chemical weapons made with components shipped to Iraq from Germany and the US. The horrors experienced by those soldiers attacked with those chemical weapons, well, books could be written about that. Robert Fisk addresses it a bit in his book The Great War For Civilisation.
> 
> The Occupation is the source of the conflict, not this so called Palestinian/Arab/Persian alliance you or your Neo Con handlers have dreamed up. Israel chose to occupy Palestine and anytime they choose, they can stop the Occupation. An Occupation was not intended to last forever, it is supposed to be A TEMPORARY measure. No matter whether an intl court addresses legal issues or not, intl law most certainly defines many of Israel's acts as unlawful in this Occupation. The fact the unlawful acts have continued for over 45 years is because we do not have effective mechanisms built into intl law to force nations to abide by their obligations under intl law and the US shields Israel from accountability to abide by intl law through its veto power in the UN.
> 
> Israel can end her Occupation in Palestine anytime she chooses, just move all her soldiers and illegal settlers out of the lands they illegally occupy. It does not take a rocket scientist to see who is keeping this conflict going, it is the Occupiers and their voluntary Occupation of Palestine. Security, this so called insatiable need for security of The Jewish State , does not justify deliberate killings of civilians and children and land thefts and ethnic cleansing and Apartheid and genocide, and all of the many crimes against humanity of the Occupation, it does not, and it never will.
> 
> Occupation, Israel unlawfully occupies Palestine. Look at all the UN Resolutions calling for Israel to end it. Right to resist occupation, that is the Palestinian's right. And self defense has nothing to do with anything, let Israel argue that after they end the unlawful Occupation. We do not have to have an intl legal opinion to tell any of us the Occupation is unlawful, its daily war crimes show us that, all a legal opinion would give us is intl pressure to apply on Israel. And yes, we do need that, we need the unlawful Occupation to end and we need for Israel to abide by her obligations under intl law. And anything that pressures Israel to do that is what needs to be done. I think Iread it took 5 intl court of justice opinions before Apartheid ended in South Africa.
> 
> Sherri
Click to expand...

Now that Frau Sherri is finished with all the same blabbering ad nauseam, I wonder if she can tell us why there are no Resolutions against China for occupying Tibet.  Is there any particular reason, Frau Sherri why China is let off the hook when it comes to Resolutions for occupying a country?  Why only a country that involves the Jews are there these Resolutions?  And why do those Palestinians still have in their charters that Israel is to be destroyed?


----------



## SAYIT

Hossfly said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn, _et al,_
> 
> The Palestinian/Arab/Persian Alliance against the State of Israel is the exact cause of the "Occupation;" invasion for the purpose of unlawful regime change.  This was the first "cause."  The "Occupation" is pursuant to:
> 
> 
> 
> The UN Security Council has not, to date, taken any action that prevents an armed attack by the Palestinian/Arab/Persian Alliance or ensure the territorial integrity of the sovereign State of Israel.
> 
> Absent that action, the Occupation of the territories continues.
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> The dispute over whether the Occupation is against existing law is a litigation issue.  Clearly, the component elements of the Palestinian/Arab/Persian Alliance have all expressed, in one form or another, that their "ultimate objective" is the destruction of the duly constituted state _(Israel)_.  The release of the Occupied Territories, absent a reasonable expectation for peace and security, presents an unacceptable strategic advantage to the Palestinian/Arab/Persian Alliance, to the detriment of Israel.
> 
> The "Occupation" and the "right to self-defense" are intrinsically tied, relative to the agenda of the Palestinian/Arab/Persian Alliance members.
> 
> 
> [Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocco,
> 
> I am going to reply to your post in sections., repying first to what you wrote above.
> 
> The conflict is Occupation, it is not The US War On Terror, and an excuse to start yet another war and kill another 1 million inhabitants of The Middle East. And why do you desire to be a NeoCon Puppet? We really need to get beyond all  that crap, wars and civilian massacres based on one lie after another, lies and spreading fear all to start more wars and put yet even more money in the hands of special interests and war profiteers.
> 
> The Occupation began in 1967, and Israel and Iran/Persia were friends, did you know my husband's grandfather had a neighbor who went and fought for Israel in one of the Arab wars? The Shah recruited Iranians to go fight for Israel against Arabs.  In the Iran Iraq War, guns issued to Iranian soldiers were made in the USA and bullets to use in those guns were shipped to Iran from Israel. My husband was issued a rifle made in the US and he delivered boxes of bullets in boxes showing they were shipped from Israel, and he delivered those bullets to the front lines, where the fighting was. and where the fighting was, Iraq used chemical weapons against Iranian soldiers, chemical weapons made with components shipped to Iraq from Germany and the US. The horrors experienced by those soldiers attacked with those chemical weapons, well, books could be written about that. Robert Fisk addresses it a bit in his book The Great War For Civilisation.
> 
> The Occupation is the source of the conflict, not this so called Palestinian/Arab/Persian alliance you or your Neo Con handlers have dreamed up. Israel chose to occupy Palestine and anytime they choose, they can stop the Occupation. An Occupation was not intended to last forever, it is supposed to be A TEMPORARY measure. No matter whether an intl court addresses legal issues or not, intl law most certainly defines many of Israel's acts as unlawful in this Occupation. The fact the unlawful acts have continued for over 45 years is because we do not have effective mechanisms built into intl law to force nations to abide by their obligations under intl law and the US shields Israel from accountability to abide by intl law through its veto power in the UN.
> 
> Israel can end her Occupation in Palestine anytime she chooses, just move all her soldiers and illegal settlers out of the lands they illegally occupy. It does not take a rocket scientist to see who is keeping this conflict going, it is the Occupiers and their voluntary Occupation of Palestine. Security, this so called insatiable need for security of The Jewish State , does not justify deliberate killings of civilians and children and land thefts and ethnic cleansing and Apartheid and genocide, and all of the many crimes against humanity of the Occupation, it does not, and it never will.
> 
> Occupation, Israel unlawfully occupies Palestine. Look at all the UN Resolutions calling for Israel to end it. Right to resist occupation, that is the Palestinian's right. And self defense has nothing to do with anything, let Israel argue that after they end the unlawful Occupation. We do not have to have an intl legal opinion to tell any of us the Occupation is unlawful, its daily war crimes show us that, all a legal opinion would give us is intl pressure to apply on Israel. And yes, we do need that, we need the unlawful Occupation to end and we need for Israel to abide by her obligations under intl law. And anything that pressures Israel to do that is what needs to be done. I think Iread it took 5 intl court of justice opinions before Apartheid ended in South Africa.
> 
> Sherri
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now that Frau Sherri is finished with all the same blabbering ad nauseam, I wonder if she can tell us why there are no Resolutions against China for occupying Tibet.  Is there any particular reason, Frau Sherri why China is let off the hook when it comes to Resolutions for occupying a country?  Why only a country that involves the Jews are there these Resolutions?  And why do those Palestinians still have in their charters that Israel is to be destroyed?
Click to expand...


Do the math. 57 of the UN's 193 member nations are also members of the Organization of Islamic Cooperation. Need I say more?


----------



## irosie91

It is very difficult for me to believe that sherri is a lawyer     I am not 
a lawyer ----but even I could write an anwer better than that silly mess--
It did not come close to being a  RESPONSE-----it was just a jumbled mess 
of idiot declarations


----------



## irosie91

LOL   the lawyer wrote   "Mr R   I am going to answer....."  and then proceeded  to produce a long essay that does not come close to 
anwering anything   Mr   R   wrote.     I wonder how many times sherri 
has been ------asked to   "write it again"


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

SAYIT said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rocco,
> 
> I am going to reply to your post in sections., repying first to what you wrote above.
> 
> The conflict is Occupation, it is not The US War On Terror, and an excuse to start yet another war and kill another 1 million inhabitants of The Middle East. And why do you desire to be a NeoCon Puppet? We really need to get beyond all  that crap, wars and civilian massacres based on one lie after another, lies and spreading fear all to start more wars and put yet even more money in the hands of special interests and war profiteers.
> 
> The Occupation began in 1967, and Israel and Iran/Persia were friends, did you know my husband's grandfather had a neighbor who went and fought for Israel in one of the Arab wars? The Shah recruited Iranians to go fight for Israel against Arabs.  In the Iran Iraq War, guns issued to Iranian soldiers were made in the USA and bullets to use in those guns were shipped to Iran from Israel. My husband was issued a rifle made in the US and he delivered boxes of bullets in boxes showing they were shipped from Israel, and he delivered those bullets to the front lines, where the fighting was. and where the fighting was, Iraq used chemical weapons against Iranian soldiers, chemical weapons made with components shipped to Iraq from Germany and the US. The horrors experienced by those soldiers attacked with those chemical weapons, well, books could be written about that. Robert Fisk addresses it a bit in his book The Great War For Civilisation.
> 
> The Occupation is the source of the conflict, not this so called Palestinian/Arab/Persian alliance you or your Neo Con handlers have dreamed up. Israel chose to occupy Palestine and anytime they choose, they can stop the Occupation. An Occupation was not intended to last forever, it is supposed to be A TEMPORARY measure. No matter whether an intl court addresses legal issues or not, intl law most certainly defines many of Israel's acts as unlawful in this Occupation. The fact the unlawful acts have continued for over 45 years is because we do not have effective mechanisms built into intl law to force nations to abide by their obligations under intl law and the US shields Israel from accountability to abide by intl law through its veto power in the UN.
> 
> Israel can end her Occupation in Palestine anytime she chooses, just move all her soldiers and illegal settlers out of the lands they illegally occupy. It does not take a rocket scientist to see who is keeping this conflict going, it is the Occupiers and their voluntary Occupation of Palestine. Security, this so called insatiable need for security of The Jewish State , does not justify deliberate killings of civilians and children and land thefts and ethnic cleansing and Apartheid and genocide, and all of the many crimes against humanity of the Occupation, it does not, and it never will.
> 
> Occupation, Israel unlawfully occupies Palestine. Look at all the UN Resolutions calling for Israel to end it. Right to resist occupation, that is the Palestinian's right. And self defense has nothing to do with anything, let Israel argue that after they end the unlawful Occupation. We do not have to have an intl legal opinion to tell any of us the Occupation is unlawful, its daily war crimes show us that, all a legal opinion would give us is intl pressure to apply on Israel. And yes, we do need that, we need the unlawful Occupation to end and we need for Israel to abide by her obligations under intl law. And anything that pressures Israel to do that is what needs to be done. I think Iread it took 5 intl court of justice opinions before Apartheid ended in South Africa.
> 
> Sherri
> 
> 
> 
> Now that Frau Sherri is finished with all the same blabbering ad nauseam, I wonder if she can tell us why there are no Resolutions against China for occupying Tibet.  Is there any particular reason, Frau Sherri why China is let off the hook when it comes to Resolutions for occupying a country?  Why only a country that involves the Jews are there these Resolutions?  And why do those Palestinians still have in their charters that Israel is to be destroyed?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do the math. 57 of the UN's 193 member nations are also members of the Organization of Islamic Cooperation. Need I say more?
Click to expand...


So, do we invade each of those 57 nations and cause the death of a million human beings in each one like we did in Iraq? That Irishman in Gaza compared Israels bombing in Gaza he experienced Day  1 of in November to Day 1 Of Americas attack on Iraq. They say we have even had military officials in Palestine, are US soldiers standing right there assisting Israel  in those military operations in Gaza? When they attack civilians with depleted uranium shells from the US,  are the US soldiers there participating?


----------



## RoccoR

SherriMunnerlyn, ima, _et al,_



SherriMunnerlyn said:


> The conflict is Occupation, it is not The US War On Terror, and an excuse to start yet another war and kill another 1 million inhabitants of The Middle East. And why do you desire to be a NeoCon Puppet? We really need to get beyond all  that crap, wars and civilian massacres based on one lie after another, lies and spreading fear all to start more wars and put yet even more money in the hands of special interests and war profiteers.


*(COMMENT)* 

This is a moral argument that I cannot argue against.  I'm not sure what a NeoCon Puppet really is, but all of us come with strings attached.  It is how we resist the string pulling that distinguishes us in our character.

Clearly, in some fashion, the correct answer here is that none of us wants the continuation of the conflict.  But it is the degree to which we want peace that set the conditions to realize peace.



SherriMunnerlyn said:


> The Occupation began in 1967, and Israel and Iran/Persia were friends, did you know my husband's grandfather had a neighbor who went and fought for Israel in one of the Arab wars? The Shah recruited Iranians to go fight for Israel against Arabs.  In the Iran Iraq War, guns issued to Iranian soldiers were made in the USA and bullets to use in those guns were shipped to Iran from Israel. My husband was issued a rifle made in the US and he delivered boxes of bullets in boxes showing they were shipped from Israel, and he delivered those bullets to the front lines, where the fighting was. and where the fighting was, Iraq used chemical weapons against Iranian soldiers, chemical weapons made with components shipped to Iraq from Germany and the US. The horrors experienced by those soldiers attacked with those chemical weapons, well, books could be written about that. Robert Fisk addresses it a bit in his book The Great War For Civilisation.


*(COMMENT)* 

Yes, I think we are all familiar with the history of the US in the region, and the fact that, at one time or another, the US had a favorable relationship with each of the governments.

There is little question that you will find remnants of the American footprint in every country in the region; time dependent.



SherriMunnerlyn said:


> The Occupation is the source of the conflict, not this so called Palestinian/Arab/Persian alliance you or your Neo Con handlers have dreamed up. Israel chose to occupy Palestine and anytime they choose, they can stop the Occupation.


*(COMMENT)* 

Ah, the issue and perspective!

Yes, it is TRUE.  Israel can stop the Occupation at any time; BUT, not without assuming an unacceptable risk to its sovereignty and inviting further aggression by the  Palestinian/Arab/Persian Alliance.

In contract law, there are several critical elements to a contract, that make it a viable contract.  One of them is a "benefit for a benefit;" it is an exchange - something of value in exchange for something of value."  It is not a real contract if one party gets nothing of value.  We generally refer to this as "Consideration" --- the price paid in exchange for the promise from the other party to the agreement.​
We use this concept in our every day lives, more often than we might image.

What does Israel get in exchange for the Occupied Territories?  Does it get the asking price:  Peace!

The answer has generally been NO!  There is no Palestinian/Arab/Persian Alliance assurance of delivery on the contract for peace.  There is no competent authority that can give a reasonable assurance that the Palestinian/Arab/Persian Alliance will not challenge the sovereignty of Israel again.  In you appeal for moral justice, _supra_, I hope we can assume that "peace and security for all" is not an unreasonable price to pay for the surrender of the Occupied Territories _(AKA:  The "freedom" your heroic Islamic Jihad, HAMAS, PA, Hezbollah, Muslim Brotherhood, al-Quods Force, etc, etc, etc)_ is attempting to attain.  As is often said, freedom is not free.

It is not a true contract for peace when there is no reasonable expectation that the Palestinian/Arab/Persian Alliance cannot deliver on the promise of peace.



SherriMunnerlyn said:


> An Occupation was not intended to last forever, it is supposed to be A TEMPORARY measure. No matter whether an intl court addresses legal issues or not, intl law most certainly defines many of Israel's acts as unlawful in this Occupation. The fact the unlawful acts have continued for over 45 years is because we do not have effective mechanisms built into intl law to force nations to abide by their obligations under intl law and the US shields Israel from accountability to abide by intl law through its veto power in the UN.


*(COMMENT)*

Agreed, it is suppose to be a temporary measure.   

You cite two different concepts here.

The first issue is the legality of the Occupation.
The second is the Administration of the Occupation.

These are mutually exclusive issues; they are not co-dependent.  You discuss the first of these in the next segment of your commentary; so I'll proceed to the second.

Without regard to the legality of the Occupation, law and culture _(excluding the barbarity of Islamic examples demonstrated to date)_ require humane actions across the board.  There has been no culture in the world, in all of history, that has ever been perfectly fair, equitable and ignoble in the governmental oversight of its constituants.  _(Least of all, the US, Western Civilization as a whole, and every nation we consider part of the Middle East and Persian Gulf.)_  There are now, there have been in the past, and there will be in the future examples of improper and unlawful discharge of public obligations relative to the administration of the Occupied Territories.  It is not unfair to say that there have been many cases in which the Occupation Authorities wrongful performed acts, that would have otherwise been normally lawful, that were unnecessarily injurious to the indigenous populations. _(I've spoken on a couple of these issues; most recently the Water Distribution issue in the West Bank.)_  It would be most fallacious to assume or suggest that Israel _(or any other power on Earth)_ could have possibly administered the Occupation Territories without fault; particularly relative to the unrestrained and crudely mannered population to which one has to contend with in the Occupation Territories.  In fact, with rare exceptions, the entire region, from Tripoli to Tartus and east beyond the Gulf of Aden and Indian Ocean, has been dominated by despotic governments and tyrannical leadership of  treacherous or deceitful indigenous populations.  Hense, if there is nothing to fight over, they invent a cause _(the Arab Spring is an example where the insurrections traded one bad government for another)_.

It is unreasonable to just assume, that the indigenous population of the Occupied Territories, would have been any more benevolent to their constituents.  It just runs against the historical record of the immediate region. 

Having said that, it does not negate the requirement to extend justice to the Occupied Territories, no matter how debase their basic instincts may be.  And over the last four decades, like any major population centers in the Western World, there are numerous examples of events that represent legitimate complaints and legal cause of action.

The problem is, how does one governance put a system in place, where the uncivilized nature of the population will attack it and prevent it from functioning?  

Needless to say, there is a very great need to put in action a system of equal treatment, where every constituent can trust in receiving the same services and benefits as other territorial citizens.  It is a matter of HOW!



SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Israel can end her Occupation in Palestine anytime she chooses, just move all her soldiers and illegal settlers out of the lands they illegally occupy. It does not take a rocket scientist to see who is keeping this conflict going, it is the Occupiers and their voluntary Occupation of Palestine. Security, this so called insatiable need for security of The Jewish State , does not justify deliberate killings of civilians and children and land thefts and ethnic cleansing and Apartheid and genocide, and all of the many crimes against humanity of the Occupation, it does not, and it never will.


*(COMMENT)* 

This assumes the Palestinian/Arab/Persian Alliance is blameless.  I cannot argue against a notion set in stone.



SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Occupation, Israel unlawfully occupies Palestine. Look at all the UN Resolutions calling for Israel to end it. Right to resist occupation, that is the Palestinian's right. And self defense has nothing to do with anything, let Israel argue that after they end the unlawful Occupation. We do not have to have an intl legal opinion to tell any of us the Occupation is unlawful, its daily war crimes show us that, all a legal opinion would give us is intl pressure to apply on Israel. And yes, we do need that, we need the unlawful Occupation to end and we need for Israel to abide by her obligations under intl law. And anything that pressures Israel to do that is what needs to be done. I think Iread it took 5 intl court of justice opinions before Apartheid ended in South Africa.


*(COMMENT)* 

Again, you are mixing up the legality of the Occupation with the judgement on its proper administration.  Here, the discussion will be on the need for litigation on the legality of the Occupation _(not its administration which I've already rendered - has its many faults)_.

When we evaluate a traffic accident _(the Occupation)_, we do not question whether the mangled wreckage exists _(Israeli over Palestinian)_, but rather, we attempt to determine the circumstances which set the conditions for the collision between the vehicles _(who had the right of way)_.  In the case of the Occupation, we don't argue that the Occupation is in place, but rather how the Israelis came to be there, on top of the territory they occupy.

In some traffic accidents, the velocity of the impact and the extent of the damage to each vehicle and the area covered by the wreckage _(the Occupied Territories)_ and the number of fatalities _(the population injured)_ are all factors attributable to the total energy involved in the impact _(Palestinian/Arab/Persian Alliance 'v' Israeli)_.​
The Occupation came to be as a result of Act of War by the Palestinian/Arab/Persian Alliance _(Arab Armies on Palestinian Fifth Columnist)_ attempting to intrude on the sovereignty of Israel _(Israeli right of way)_.

Now, there are many that would argue that Israel doesn't have the right to exist _(a right of way)_.  This is analogous to a driver of a vehicle not having a drivers license, but otherwise obeying the rules of the road (Israel), and the oncoming traffic _(Palestinian/Arab/Persian Alliance)_ saying - he _(Israel)_ has no business on the road without a license, so let's run the license-less driver off the road and kill them.  Unfortunately, the oncoming traffic discovers, much too late, that the Israelis are in a fully armored H1 HMMWV and the Palestinian/Arab/Persian Alliance are only in a Nissan Compact Car.  The impact has a less than favorable outcome for the Palestinian/Arab/Persian Alliance.  But more importantly, in the attempt to pull apart the wreckage, parts of the Nissan Compact Car front-end are imbedded in the rolled-bar bumpers of the HUMMWV.  Pieces of the Nissan _(bumper to firewall)_ are lost to the HMMWV; stuck to the damaged HMMWV.  The HMMWV is willing to give the pieces back, but the Nissan driver says, once we repair our car, we will run you off the road again.  And they further deny any claims to damage done to the HMMWV.​
In this analogy, does the HMMWV driver give the Nissan driver the front-end of the car back (the Occupied Territories)?
In the analogy, does the Nissan driver have the right to intentionally cause an accident (attack Israel)?
The Occupation came as a result of the Palestinian/Arab/Persian Alliance attempting to interfere with the Israeli right to self-determination.  The Occupation continues because the Palestinian/Arab/Persian Alliance will not recognize the Israeli right to self-determination.  This is the nature of the exchange that the Palestinian/Arab/Persian Alliance rejects.  Thus, it is the Palestinian/Arab/Persian Alliance that opposes the "Palestinian right of self-determination and promotes the continued Occupation."  Not the other way around.

To reduce the "windbag/fartsack" effect so eloquently described by our friend "ima," I'll stop here.



ima said:


> Rocco's a windbag/fartsack who's occasionally got something interesting to say, if you have the patience to wade through all his fart smoke.


*(COMMENT)*

I suspect I lost your attention a long time ago, but I'm not quite as clearly expressive, or nearly as persuasive as you in discussing these complex issues in sound bites.  I wish I was.

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## Hossfly

How's ol' Samer today? Still kicking? He should be shittin' blood at this stage of his 'hunger strike."


----------



## Hossfly

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now that Frau Sherri is finished with all the same blabbering ad nauseam, I wonder if she can tell us why there are no Resolutions against China for occupying Tibet.  Is there any particular reason, Frau Sherri why China is let off the hook when it comes to Resolutions for occupying a country?  Why only a country that involves the Jews are there these Resolutions?  And why do those Palestinians still have in their charters that Israel is to be destroyed?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do the math. 57 of the UN's 193 member nations are also members of the Organization of Islamic Cooperation. Need I say more?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, do we invade each of those 57 nations and cause the death of a million human beings in each one like we did in Iraq? That Irishman in Gaza compared Israels bombing in Gaza he experienced Day  1 of in November to Day 1 Of Americas attack on Iraq. They say we have even had military officials in Palestine, are US soldiers standing right there assisting Israel  in those military operations in Gaza? When they attack civilians with depleted uranium shells from the US,  are the US soldiers there participating?
Click to expand...

Was the Irishman actually in Iraq to compare?  Maybe he should have been at the bombing of Dresden, and he would have used this as an example as well.  Notice that posters like Frau Sherri never place any of the blame on the outside insurgents who didn't want to see democracy in Iraq plus the Muslims killing Muslims of different sects as well as Christians in Iraq.  All the blame should be placed on the U.S.  Right, Frau Sherri?  I wonder if Frau Sherri is trying to think of a way to blame the U.S. for the thousands of deaths in Syria by her friends.  Your friends are at it in Mali now, Frau Sherri, so why not blame the U.S. for what is going on there.


----------



## irosie91

Hoss    do not discourage sherri-----she is useful-----she parrots the islamo-nazi 
partyline-----it is as if the crap is served up on a silver platter  ---


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn




----------



## SherriMunnerlyn




----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=S1wqiEOxHD8]linda 18 12 2012 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## MHunterB

So all of these poor folks have been duped by the Pal propaganda into claiming Samer never did anything wrong OR illegal.  Isn't that special?

I suspect that at the bottom of all of this is the refusal by the Arabian/Persian cabal and the world-wide Muslim conspiracy to recognize the legitimacy of the State of Israel - within any borders, at any time.


----------



## irosie91

MHunterB said:


> So all of these poor folks have been duped by the Pal propaganda into claiming Samer never did anything wrong OR illegal.  Isn't that special?
> 
> I suspect that at the bottom of all of this is the refusal by the Arabian/Persian cabal and the world-wide Muslim conspiracy to recognize the legitimacy of the State of Israel - within any borders, at any time.





To what are you referring    marge?     so far sherri admitted that he formed "military" 
groups in Jerusalem and stored terrorist weapons in his house.     She did not 
tell us what the known activities of those  "military"  groups were or name them


----------



## sealadaigh

irosie91 said:


> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> 
> So all of these poor folks have been duped by the Pal propaganda into claiming Samer never did anything wrong OR illegal.  Isn't that special?
> 
> I suspect that at the bottom of all of this is the refusal by the Arabian/Persian cabal and the world-wide Muslim conspiracy to recognize the legitimacy of the State of Israel - within any borders, at any time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To what are you referring    marge?     so far sherri admitted that he formed "military"
> groups in Jerusalem and stored terrorist weapons in his house.     She did not
> tell us what the known activities of those  "military"  groups were or name them
Click to expand...


what the hell is a "terrorist weapon".


----------



## sealadaigh

MHunterB said:


> So all of these poor folks have been duped by the Pal propaganda into claiming Samer never did anything wrong OR illegal.  Isn't that special?
> 
> I suspect that at the bottom of all of this is the refusal by the Arabian/Persian cabal and the world-wide Muslim conspiracy to recognize the legitimacy of the State of Israel - within any borders, at any time.




have you read the arab peace initiative.


----------



## Connery




----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

reabhloideach said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> 
> So all of these poor folks have been duped by the Pal propaganda into claiming Samer never did anything wrong OR illegal.  Isn't that special?
> 
> I suspect that at the bottom of all of this is the refusal by the Arabian/Persian cabal and the world-wide Muslim conspiracy to recognize the legitimacy of the State of Israel - within any borders, at any time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To what are you referring    marge?     so far sherri admitted that he formed "military"
> groups in Jerusalem and stored terrorist weapons in his house.     She did not
> tell us what the known activities of those  "military"  groups were or name them
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> what the hell is a "terrorist weapon".
Click to expand...


And Sherri did not make the statements attributed to her by this poster who is on her ignore list and whose posts unfortunately are always filled with lies about what Sherri has said. And I have no idea what a terrorist weapon is, thats not a word I ever used.


----------



## SAYIT

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now that Frau Sherri is finished with all the same blabbering ad nauseam, I wonder if she can tell us why there are no Resolutions against China for occupying Tibet.  Is there any particular reason, Frau Sherri why China is let off the hook when it comes to Resolutions for occupying a country?  Why only a country that involves the Jews are there these Resolutions?  And why do those Palestinians still have in their charters that Israel is to be destroyed?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do the math. 57 of the UN's 193 member nations are also members of the Organization of Islamic Cooperation. Need I say more?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, do we invade each of those 57 nations and cause the death of a million human beings in each one like we did in Iraq? That Irishman in Gaza compared Israels bombing in Gaza he experienced Day  1 of in November to Day 1 Of Americas attack on Iraq. They say we have even had military officials in Palestine, are US soldiers standing right there assisting Israel  in those military operations in Gaza? When they attack civilians with depleted uranium shells from the US,  are the US soldiers there participating?
Click to expand...


I wonder if you intentionally miss the point of my very clear 1 line response or your thong is so twisted by hate you can't think straight. I provided a valid answer as to why the UN's Gen Ass spends all of its time excoriating Israel while ignoring larger and far more damaging situations elsewhere. I correctly noted that 57 of the Gen Ass's members are members of the OIC which has rendered the integrity of the Gen Ass non-existent and its "work" of no value.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> reabhloideach said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> To what are you referring    marge?     so far sherri admitted that he formed "military"
> groups in Jerusalem and stored terrorist weapons in his house.     She did not
> tell us what the known activities of those  "military"  groups were or name them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what the hell is a "terrorist weapon".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And Sherri did not make the statements attributed to her by this poster who is on her ignore list and whose posts unfortunately are always filled with lies about what Sherri has said. And I have no idea what a terrorist weapon is, thats not a word I ever used.
Click to expand...

And I just have to lol at these ridiculous claims that there is an Arabian Persian cabal and worldwide Muslim conspiracy to refuse to recognize the legitimacy of Israel. What there is is an unlawful Occupation Israel needs to end!


----------



## sealadaigh

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> reabhloideach said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> To what are you referring    marge?     so far sherri admitted that he formed "military"
> groups in Jerusalem and stored terrorist weapons in his house.     She did not
> tell us what the known activities of those  "military"  groups were or name them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what the hell is a "terrorist weapon".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And Sherri did not make the statements attributed to her by this poster who is on her ignore list and whose posts unfortunately are always filled with lies about what Sherri has said. And I have no idea what a terrorist weapon is, thats not a word I ever used.
Click to expand...


i know that, sherri. they make personal attacks and lie about you all the time. it is usually because they have no real answers to what you say. 

i addressed the seeming culturally inculcated jewish penchant for telling lies and half truths and the lack of obection to such behaviour by other jews in the other "samer" thread.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

SherriMunnerlyn said:


>



What's his address? I'd like to send him a BLT.


----------



## MHunterB

Ah, aren't they so cute together : ))


----------



## MHunterB

'Defining' Judaism as 'rejecting Jesus' is not merely a lie:  it's a BIG lie.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

SAYIT said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do the math. 57 of the UN's 193 member nations are also members of the Organization of Islamic Cooperation. Need I say more?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, do we invade each of those 57 nations and cause the death of a million human beings in each one like we did in Iraq? That Irishman in Gaza compared Israels bombing in Gaza he experienced Day  1 of in November to Day 1 Of Americas attack on Iraq. They say we have even had military officials in Palestine, are US soldiers standing right there assisting Israel  in those military operations in Gaza? When they attack civilians with depleted uranium shells from the US,  are the US soldiers there participating?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wonder if you intentionally miss the point of my very clear 1 line response or your thong is so twisted by hate you can't think straight. I provided a valid answer as to why the UN's Gen Ass spends all of its time excoriating Israel while ignoring larger and far more damaging situations elsewhere. I correctly noted that 57 of the Gen Ass's members are members of the OIC which has rendered the integrity of the Gen Ass non-existent and its "work" of no value.
Click to expand...


The  problem is the 45 year  Occupation that violates intl law, and dozens of resolutions that Israel lives every day in violation of and has been in violation of for decades. I do not think the UN  reaaly has any legitimacy to in good faith enact and enforce a resolution against any other nation until they make Israel abide by the dozens of resolutions she keeps refusing to abide by.


----------



## sealadaigh

SAYIT said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rocco,
> 
> I am going to reply to your post in sections., repying first to what you wrote above.
> 
> The conflict is Occupation, it is not The US War On Terror, and an excuse to start yet another war and kill another 1 million inhabitants of The Middle East. And why do you desire to be a NeoCon Puppet? We really need to get beyond all  that crap, wars and civilian massacres based on one lie after another, lies and spreading fear all to start more wars and put yet even more money in the hands of special interests and war profiteers.
> 
> The Occupation began in 1967, and Israel and Iran/Persia were friends, did you know my husband's grandfather had a neighbor who went and fought for Israel in one of the Arab wars? The Shah recruited Iranians to go fight for Israel against Arabs.  In the Iran Iraq War, guns issued to Iranian soldiers were made in the USA and bullets to use in those guns were shipped to Iran from Israel. My husband was issued a rifle made in the US and he delivered boxes of bullets in boxes showing they were shipped from Israel, and he delivered those bullets to the front lines, where the fighting was. and where the fighting was, Iraq used chemical weapons against Iranian soldiers, chemical weapons made with components shipped to Iraq from Germany and the US. The horrors experienced by those soldiers attacked with those chemical weapons, well, books could be written about that. Robert Fisk addresses it a bit in his book The Great War For Civilisation.
> 
> The Occupation is the source of the conflict, not this so called Palestinian/Arab/Persian alliance you or your Neo Con handlers have dreamed up. Israel chose to occupy Palestine and anytime they choose, they can stop the Occupation. An Occupation was not intended to last forever, it is supposed to be A TEMPORARY measure. No matter whether an intl court addresses legal issues or not, intl law most certainly defines many of Israel's acts as unlawful in this Occupation. The fact the unlawful acts have continued for over 45 years is because we do not have effective mechanisms built into intl law to force nations to abide by their obligations under intl law and the US shields Israel from accountability to abide by intl law through its veto power in the UN.
> 
> Israel can end her Occupation in Palestine anytime she chooses, just move all her soldiers and illegal settlers out of the lands they illegally occupy. It does not take a rocket scientist to see who is keeping this conflict going, it is the Occupiers and their voluntary Occupation of Palestine. Security, this so called insatiable need for security of The Jewish State , does not justify deliberate killings of civilians and children and land thefts and ethnic cleansing and Apartheid and genocide, and all of the many crimes against humanity of the Occupation, it does not, and it never will.
> 
> Occupation, Israel unlawfully occupies Palestine. Look at all the UN Resolutions calling for Israel to end it. Right to resist occupation, that is the Palestinian's right. And self defense has nothing to do with anything, let Israel argue that after they end the unlawful Occupation. We do not have to have an intl legal opinion to tell any of us the Occupation is unlawful, its daily war crimes show us that, all a legal opinion would give us is intl pressure to apply on Israel. And yes, we do need that, we need the unlawful Occupation to end and we need for Israel to abide by her obligations under intl law. And anything that pressures Israel to do that is what needs to be done. I think Iread it took 5 intl court of justice opinions before Apartheid ended in South Africa.
> 
> Sherri
> 
> 
> 
> Now that Frau Sherri is finished with all the same blabbering ad nauseam, I wonder if she can tell us why there are no Resolutions against China for occupying Tibet.  Is there any particular reason, Frau Sherri why China is let off the hook when it comes to Resolutions for occupying a country?  Why only a country that involves the Jews are there these Resolutions?  And why do those Palestinians still have in their charters that Israel is to be destroyed?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do the math. 57 of the UN's 193 member nations are also members of the Organization of Islamic Cooperation. Need I say more?
Click to expand...


so? there are a lot of muslims in this world.

if you do even more math, you will find that, if we are talking equal representation, that the jewish state is way, way over-represented in the general assembly, as are jews as a group.

assuming the jewish state represents the world's jews, which is their claim as well as the claim of the jewish diaspora, or so the jewish state says represents 1.5 million people and have one vote. meanwhile, the peoples republic of china, has about 1.5 billion people, or 1000 X that of the jewish state and the diaspora combined...and has the same one vote.

shall we discuss the unequal representation in the form of veto power among christian nations on the security council next, particularly that of the USA, which has been the sole vote against many resolutions regarding the jewish state?

for anyone to whine that the jews are not receiving fair treatment in the UN is patently ridiculous and is so absurd it is laughable. you can be assured that every time some freaky complaining zionist/jew whines "israel should withdraw from the UN" there are thousands upon thousands of people praying "yes lord, oh please yes. let them withdraw."


----------



## irosie91

A  "TERRORIST WEAPON"   is a weapon illegally in the hands 
of  terrorists.    or typically used in terrorist  endeavors.    
A kassam rocket has no military use and no entertainment value.
It is always  a  TERRORIST WEAPON.     When  materials 
or objects   are found in the   USA     which are typically used in 
terrorism     LIKE  the makings of   CAR BOMBS using quantities of 
NITROGEN BASED FERTILIZERS        those are called "terrorist weapons" 
  Islamo nazi pigs call them   "BSM'ALLAH"    as does sherri


----------



## irosie91

reabhloideach;
so? there are a lot of muslims in this world.

if you do even more math said:
			
		

> an interesting correction of the fact that the overwhelming majority of the
> jewish population of the world was wiped out by  the ilk of the shit above
> 
> there are some historians who note that due
> to the activities of the ass lickers of constantine
> and his spawn which includes  aspects of shariah
> law------the jewish population of the WORLD  has
> remained ---in numbers,     remarkably stable----
> while the ass lickers muliply like rats.   Some
> people find MYSTICAL significance in that fact.
> I like mystical----but only as an entertainment


----------



## Hossfly

SherriMunnerlyn said:


>


Why, Frau Sherri, you and your friends can support any terrorist thug you want to.  I think most of the people in the civilized world support those people living in Muslim countries who are oppressed (and even murdered) because of their religious beliefs.  To each his own, I say.


----------



## Hossfly

reabhloideach said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now that Frau Sherri is finished with all the same blabbering ad nauseam, I wonder if she can tell us why there are no Resolutions against China for occupying Tibet.  Is there any particular reason, Frau Sherri why China is let off the hook when it comes to Resolutions for occupying a country?  Why only a country that involves the Jews are there these Resolutions?  And why do those Palestinians still have in their charters that Israel is to be destroyed?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do the math. 57 of the UN's 193 member nations are also members of the Organization of Islamic Cooperation. Need I say more?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> so? there are a lot of muslims in this world.
> 
> if you do even more math, you will find that, if we are talking equal representation, that the jewish state is way, way over-represented in the general assembly, as are jews as a group.
> 
> assuming the jewish state represents the world's jews, which is their claim as well as the claim of the jewish diaspora, or so the jewish state says represents 1.5 million people and have one vote. meanwhile, the peoples republic of china, has about 1.5 billion people, or 1000 X that of the jewish state and the diaspora combined...and has the same one vote.
> 
> shall we discuss the unequal representation in the form of veto power among christian nations on the security council next, particularly that of the USA, which has been the sole vote against many resolutions regarding the jewish state?
> 
> for anyone to whine that the jews are not receiving fair treatment in the UN is patently ridiculous and is so absurd it is laughable. you can be assured that every time some freaky complaining zionist/jew whines "israel should withdraw from the UN" there are thousands upon thousands of people praying "yes lord, oh please yes. let them withdraw."
Click to expand...

With all your going on and on and on, you still didn't explain to us why there are no Resolutions against China for occupying Tibet and doing things like in this article which you don't see the Israelis do to the Arabs CHINA FORCES ABORTION, STERILIZATION ON TIBETANS   yet there are all these Resolution against Israel.  Do you have a good explanation for this.  And we have to remember that many of the non Muslim countries in the UN doesn't want to upset the Arabs because they want the Arab oil continue to flow to their countries.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn




----------



## SherriMunnerlyn




----------



## SherriMunnerlyn




----------



## SherriMunnerlyn




----------



## skye

Wow! Sherri Munch-Munch  (no pun intended ) is going all pictorial on us!


----------



## irosie91

skye said:


> Wow! Sherri Munch-Munch  (no pun intended ) is going all pictorial on us!



nothing new----pictures are the bread and butter of propagandaist  whores

   pictures of cute babies----pictures of gore----all you need do is get one 
and invent a caption


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

RoccoR said:


> SherriMunnerlyn, _et al,_
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Freedom is a word, like democracy.  For terrorists, insurgents, and armed aggressors, it is like the boilerplate to a contract --- it is the false flag that attempts to give the aggression some legitimacy _(it has proven to be an excellent advertising campaign)_.  But like any sales gimmick, the wise shopper can see through it.  It is the red herring to the real issue of peace and security for all the people; Israeli and Palestinian alike.  But that cannot happen if one side has to make an unacceptable sacrifice to the extortion demands of the other.
> 
> Make no mistake, the Palestinian/Arab/Persian Alliance represent an Extortion consortium that is holding peace hostage.  There could be peace tomorrow, if the Palestinian/Arab/Persian Alliance really wanted it.
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Oh come now.  You know that Samer Issawi violated his parole agreement.  You know he is an insurgent, whether or not you and he disguise his efforts under the be banner of "freedom fighter."  You know he is in league with other terrorist designated organization and criminal weapons traffickers.  And you know that, if released, he will go back and rejoin his fellow insurgents to conduct more terrorist activity in the shallow name of freedom.
> 
> The release of Samer Issawi would be effected tomorrow if it served the greater cause for peace and security.  But it simply doesn't.
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> And you know that Israel has the right to self-defense under the UN Charter, against all elements of the Palestinian/Arab/Persian Alliance which call for the destruction of Israel.  And an integral part of that defense is the Occupation of strategic ground.
> 
> Again, it is not about the "Occupation."  If it were about those lands, then the Palestinian/Arab/Persian Alliance would have not rejected the two-state solution, and there would be a country today called Palestine.  But the reality of the situation is, the Palestinian/Arab/Persian Alliance rejected the two-state solution because they wanted to continue the struggle under a false flag of freedom.  There can be no other worthy explanation.
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Whether or not I weigh in on this and choose a side is irrelevant.  It is a matter of either litigation in the courts, or the establishment of such barriers to war - that there becomes a reasonable expectation for a lasting peace.
> 
> I, personally, think that the whole of Jerusalem should be either destroyed in its entirety, or that the warring factions make it a separate city state.  I think it is rather childish for the warring parties to be combat engaged over a piece of ground that has some religious significants - but that each side will kill the other over.  If there was ever a reason to doubt the existence of a Supreme Being, it would be this continuing battle over this worthless piece of ground.  Clearly, neither side deserves it after the way they have acted counter to the teachings of the great prophets that came before us.
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Apples and Oranges.  Up to this point, we have been talking about national sovereignty and occupation issues.  However, this is a property rights issue.  It doesn't have an impact on the incorporation of the government; no matter who owns the land.  If the US sells the State of Ohio to Canada tomorrow, it doesn't effect my ownership of the land.  It only means that tomorrow I'm a Canadian.  This is another red herring.
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> This is another red herring.  Through the original recognition of the State of Israel, up to, the border adjustments by treaty between Israel and the adjacent nations (Egypt, Jordan, Lebanon)(Ceasefire with Syria), there are legitimate borders that are what they are.
> 
> The Occupied Regions, see above.
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Wrong, there are treaties in place.  What ever happened before, no matter how fair, unfair, or questionable you may believe it to be, the Treaties now have primacy.  They are unassailable, to include the borders.  The treaties have the force of law.
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> INow, as is obvious, when Hamas argues for lands inside the pre 1967 borders, we can all see they have a basis for such claims under intl law, some of the land or all of the land.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Another reason to exercise Article 51.  Under International Law, the State of Israel is established.  Under treaty, the original borders are modified.  HAMAS, wants to question the validity as if to give some legitimacy to their insurgency operations for the benefactors in Persia; but there are some things that just are.
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now, why should they stop making their arguments for all of the land or additional land inside Israel pre 1967 borders,  when intl law supports such claims, while the Occupation continues? Only a fool would do that, and they are not Fools.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> They are not fools at all.  They are Persian Puppets of the highest order operating outside the best interest of the people they aspose to represent.  Another reason for the imposition of the Occupation.  And "reason" is the key word.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...


Rocco,

To start, one more time, there is no Palestinian/Arab/Persian Alliance threatening peace for Israel. There is an Occupation that has been ongoing for 45+ years and a people resisting Occupation, as people always do. I do not buy into fabrications that some use to justify continuing daily crimes agaisnt humanity in an Occupation. Evidence what I say is true, search UN documents, search Intl Court of Justice opinions, search human rights groups reports, you will find no mention of a Palestinian/Arab/Persian alliance that is a threat to peace in the Middle East. What you will find is much mention of Occupation and the abuses of Occupation and in Occupation over the past 45+ years.

Freedom describes a people not enslaved and/or occupied, and there is something  human inside all of us human beings that desires freedom. Israel occupies Palestine and they have occupied Palestine since 1967, and the Occupation oppresses those occupied and subjects them to daily human rights abuses. Imagine, if you can, being born and occupied and living your whole life under occupation, denied basic human rights, treated as a subhuman, treated like a dog. Why is that OK? Why is it OK for you to condemn a people to life like that? They are not children of a lesser God, they are created in the image of God, as everyone else is, loved by God and special and unique. And when we deny that humanity to any child or person, anywhere in this world, then we lose pieces of our own humanity every time we do it. But, this is the wonderful thing I want to proclaim,  we do not have to deny them their humanity and their human rights and their human dignity, we all have voices to speak out against all of the abuses of Occupation and the horrible ways Occupation dehumanizes and takes away basic human rights of the Palestinian people. We have voices to tell all the stories of the human rights abuses, like targeted killings of children, like unlawful detentions of prisoners, like torture of prisoners, we all have voices to speak out against all of these atrocities that are being perpetrated agaisnt our brothers and our sisters in our world,  and we have voices to never ever stop speaking out about these abuses against humanity as long as they continue. And when we take this stand to speak out for the basic human rights of others, we see how much we share with one another and we come to care about each other more and more, and we see the bonds that bind us to one another, every day we see more and more what we share and there is goodness and beauty in that.. And we see humanity, more and more evrey day, I think,  the way God created it to be, I think.

Samer is unlawfully detained, he was released under a prisoner exchange agreement and has been charged with no new crimes. His present detention violates intl law. You stop your lies about this, and all this demonization of him you are engaging in, when all he ever did was resist Occupation which is completely lawful under intl law, and he went to prison and was released under a prisoner exchange deal. Truth is always brought into the light and liars disclosed exactly for the liars they are, like I am disclosing you for the liar you are in your statements here demonizing and lying about Samer.  All he did was travel between two villages in the OPT and that is not an unlawful act under intl law. Israel is simply trying to renege on their agreement to release Samer. 

Samer Issawi is a freedom fighter, a modern day Gandhi, a hero to his people, a man walking in the footsteps of great men who gave their lives for others, for something greater then themselves, certainly someone you or I can only dream about being. 

You next talk more about this Palestinian/Persian/Arab  alliance that doe not exist in intl law, all I can say is intl legal authorities deal with realities and that is an Occupation that has extended over 45 years and continues. And Israel needs to end that Occupation for there to be peace. And rights of self defense cannot justify Occupation. If that were true, then any nation could just go seize their neighboring enemys lands and claim self defense justified the occupations. Imagine the mess we would have if that was the law, which thankfully, it is not.

I will come back and address the latter points in another post, you are responding to another post of mine, I think,  and I need to reread it to respond to the rest of your post.

Sherri


----------



## skye

Paliwood has worked again  creating more boring  works of fiction... even better than Hollywood!

What makes Sherri Munch-Munch  think that anybody is interested in an ugly looking terrorist who could stop this nonsense any time....but of course is determined to get the Oscar...and die as another useless martyr?

I say, let him go ahead!


----------



## irosie91

There is something to be said for   sherri's characterization of the  STALEMATE of the past 
45 years     It must end.  and it must end on the terms  determined by  the "leaders"  and 
people   of  Gaza and   the West Bank who have  declared their agenda of   ANNHILATING 
Israel and setting up a new and innovatve  SHARIAH PALESTINE.   The LEGAL PRECEDENTS 
are already in place    Maldives has VOTED DEMOCRATICALLY to cancel citizenship 
of non muslims      Israel MUST follow suit and cancel ciizenship of all muslims 
Fair is Fair      Also   Israel MUST commit to the ANNHILATION OF THE    "arabist, islamicist,
entity which fancies itself  "palestine"  ""   (for the record----just make a little exception for 
the present muslims in israel who are nice people).   No one can object---without dismantling 
maldives and   Hamas       for that matter even the  MUSLIM BROTHERHOOD  and IRAN


----------



## Hossfly

SherriMunnerlyn said:


>


Sammy sure looks much, much healthier than those Muslims who are skin and bones from starvation in Somalia.  However, we do know that Frau Sherri, that "good Christian woman," has absoluately no interest in the starving people of the world who would happily take the place of Sammy in prison just to get a square meal.  Does Mrs. Fake Humanitarian ever send a contribution to the starving Muslim children in this world?  Somehow I don't think she cares about them so why should she bother taking the time to write a check to a relief organization like UNICEF?  It much more important for her to flood the Internet about a terrorist thug.


----------



## Hossfly

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn, _et al,_
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Freedom is a word, like democracy.  For terrorists, insurgents, and armed aggressors, it is like the boilerplate to a contract --- it is the false flag that attempts to give the aggression some legitimacy _(it has proven to be an excellent advertising campaign)_.  But like any sales gimmick, the wise shopper can see through it.  It is the red herring to the real issue of peace and security for all the people; Israeli and Palestinian alike.  But that cannot happen if one side has to make an unacceptable sacrifice to the extortion demands of the other.
> 
> Make no mistake, the Palestinian/Arab/Persian Alliance represent an Extortion consortium that is holding peace hostage.  There could be peace tomorrow, if the Palestinian/Arab/Persian Alliance really wanted it.
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Oh come now.  You know that Samer Issawi violated his parole agreement.  You know he is an insurgent, whether or not you and he disguise his efforts under the be banner of "freedom fighter."  You know he is in league with other terrorist designated organization and criminal weapons traffickers.  And you know that, if released, he will go back and rejoin his fellow insurgents to conduct more terrorist activity in the shallow name of freedom.
> 
> The release of Samer Issawi would be effected tomorrow if it served the greater cause for peace and security.  But it simply doesn't.
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> And you know that Israel has the right to self-defense under the UN Charter, against all elements of the Palestinian/Arab/Persian Alliance which call for the destruction of Israel.  And an integral part of that defense is the Occupation of strategic ground.
> 
> Again, it is not about the "Occupation."  If it were about those lands, then the Palestinian/Arab/Persian Alliance would have not rejected the two-state solution, and there would be a country today called Palestine.  But the reality of the situation is, the Palestinian/Arab/Persian Alliance rejected the two-state solution because they wanted to continue the struggle under a false flag of freedom.  There can be no other worthy explanation.
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Whether or not I weigh in on this and choose a side is irrelevant.  It is a matter of either litigation in the courts, or the establishment of such barriers to war - that there becomes a reasonable expectation for a lasting peace.
> 
> I, personally, think that the whole of Jerusalem should be either destroyed in its entirety, or that the warring factions make it a separate city state.  I think it is rather childish for the warring parties to be combat engaged over a piece of ground that has some religious significants - but that each side will kill the other over.  If there was ever a reason to doubt the existence of a Supreme Being, it would be this continuing battle over this worthless piece of ground.  Clearly, neither side deserves it after the way they have acted counter to the teachings of the great prophets that came before us.
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Apples and Oranges.  Up to this point, we have been talking about national sovereignty and occupation issues.  However, this is a property rights issue.  It doesn't have an impact on the incorporation of the government; no matter who owns the land.  If the US sells the State of Ohio to Canada tomorrow, it doesn't effect my ownership of the land.  It only means that tomorrow I'm a Canadian.  This is another red herring.
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> This is another red herring.  Through the original recognition of the State of Israel, up to, the border adjustments by treaty between Israel and the adjacent nations (Egypt, Jordan, Lebanon)(Ceasefire with Syria), there are legitimate borders that are what they are.
> 
> The Occupied Regions, see above.
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Wrong, there are treaties in place.  What ever happened before, no matter how fair, unfair, or questionable you may believe it to be, the Treaties now have primacy.  They are unassailable, to include the borders.  The treaties have the force of law.
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> INow, as is obvious, when Hamas argues for lands inside the pre 1967 borders, we can all see they have a basis for such claims under intl law, some of the land or all of the land.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Another reason to exercise Article 51.  Under International Law, the State of Israel is established.  Under treaty, the original borders are modified.  HAMAS, wants to question the validity as if to give some legitimacy to their insurgency operations for the benefactors in Persia; but there are some things that just are.
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now, why should they stop making their arguments for all of the land or additional land inside Israel pre 1967 borders,  when intl law supports such claims, while the Occupation continues? Only a fool would do that, and they are not Fools.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> They are not fools at all.  They are Persian Puppets of the highest order operating outside the best interest of the people they aspose to represent.  Another reason for the imposition of the Occupation.  And "reason" is the key word.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Rocco,
> 
> To start, one more time, there is no Palestinian/Arab/Persian Alliance threatening peace for Israel. There is an Occupation that has been ongoing for 45+ years and a people resisting Occupation, as people always do. I do not buy into fabrications that some use to justify continuing daily crimes agaisnt humanity in an Occupation. Evidence what I say is true, search UN documents, search Intl Court of Justice opinions, search human rights groups reports, you will find no mention of a Palestinian/Arab/Persian alliance that is a threat to peace in the Middle East. What you will find is much mention of Occupation and the abuses of Occupation and in Occupation over the past 45+ years.
> 
> Freedom describes a people not enslaved and/or occupied, and there is something  human inside all of us human beings that desires freedom. Israel occupies Palestine and they have occupied Palestine since 1967, and the Occupation oppresses those occupied and subjects them to daily human rights abuses. Imagine, if you can, being born and occupied and living your whole life under occupation, denied basic human rights, treated as a subhuman, treated like a dog. Why is that OK? Why is it OK for you to condemn a people to life like that? They are not children of a lesser God, they are created in the image of God, as everyone else is, loved by God and special and unique. And when we deny that humanity to any child or person, anywhere in this world, then we lose pieces of our own humanity every time we do it. But, this is the wonderful thing I want to proclaim,  we do not have to deny them their humanity and their human rights and their human dignity, we all have voices to speak out against all of the abuses of Occupation and the horrible ways Occupation dehumanizes and takes away basic human rights of the Palestinian people. We have voices to tell all the stories of the human rights abuses, like targeted killings of children, like unlawful detentions of prisoners, like torture of prisoners, we all have voices to speak out against all of these atrocities that are being perpetrated agaisnt our brothers and our sisters in our world,  and we have voices to never ever stop speaking out about these abuses against humanity as long as they continue. And when we take this stand to speak out for the basic human rights of others, we see how much we share with one another and we come to care about each other more and more, and we see the bonds that bind us to one another, every day we see more and more what we share and there is goodness and beauty in that.. And we see humanity, more and more evrey day, I think,  the way God created it to be, I think.
> 
> Samer is unlawfully detained, he was released under a prisoner exchange agreement and has been charged with no new crimes. His present detention violates intl law. You stop your lies about this, and all this demonization of him you are engaging in, when all he ever did was resist Occupation which is completely lawful under intl law, and he went to prison and was released under a prisoner exchange deal. Truth is always brought into the light and liars disclosed exactly for the liars they are, like I am disclosing you for the liar you are in your statements here demonizing and lying about Samer.  All he did was travel between two villages in the OPT and that is not an unlawful act under intl law. Israel is simply trying to renege on their agreement to release Samer.
> 
> Samer Issawi is a freedom fighter, a modern day Gandhi, a hero to his people, a man walking in the footsteps of great men who gave their lives for others, for something greater then themselves, certainly someone you or I can only dream about being.
> 
> You next talk more about this Palestinian/Persian/Arab  alliance that doe not exist in intl law, all I can say is intl legal authorities deal with realities and that is an Occupation that has extended over 45 years and continues. And Israel needs to end that Occupation for there to be peace. And rights of self defense cannot justify Occupation. If that were true, then any nation could just go seize their neighboring enemys lands and claim self defense justified the occupations. Imagine the mess we would have if that was the law, which thankfully, it is not.
> 
> I will come back and address the latter points in another post, you are responding to another post of mine, I think,  and I need to reread it to respond to the rest of your post.
> 
> Sherri
Click to expand...

Now I know where the expression "Dumb As A Fencepost" came from.


----------



## RoccoR

SherriMunnerlyn, _et al,_

For clarification.



SherriMunnerlyn said:


> To start, one more time, there is no Palestinian/Arab/Persian Alliance threatening peace for Israel. There is an Occupation that has been ongoing for 45+ years and a people resisting Occupation, as people always do. I do not buy into fabrications that some use to justify continuing daily crimes agaisnt humanity in an Occupation. Evidence what I say is true, search UN documents, search Intl Court of Justice opinions, search human rights groups reports, you will find no mention of a Palestinian/Arab/Persian alliance that is a threat to peace in the Middle East. What you will find is much mention of Occupation and the abuses of Occupation and in Occupation over the past 45+ years.


*(COMMENT)*

What is meant by the phase Palestinian/Arab/Persian Alliance and the threat:

*Palestinian Elements:*


Hamas
Palestine Islamic Jihad
Al-Aqsa Martyrs Brigade
Popular Resistance Committees (PRC)
Democratic Front for the Liberation of Palestine (DFLP)
Popular Front for the Liberation of Palestine (PFLP)
Palestine Liberation Organization (PLO)
Popular Front for the Liberation of Palestine - General Command (PFLP-GC)
Tanzim Organization

*Arab Elements:*


Hizballah (Party of God)
Revolutionary Justice Organization
Organization of the Oppressed on Earth
Islamic Jihad for the Liberation of Palestine
Muslim Brotherhood

*Persian Element:*


Iranian Revolutionary Guard Corps - al-Quds Force (IRGC-QF)

Pick any name and do a search, it will immediately come up as a threat to peace with a list of terrorist connections, associations and actions.

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

RoccoR said:


> SherriMunnerlyn, _et al,_
> 
> For clarification.
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> To start, one more time, there is no Palestinian/Arab/Persian Alliance threatening peace for Israel. There is an Occupation that has been ongoing for 45+ years and a people resisting Occupation, as people always do. I do not buy into fabrications that some use to justify continuing daily crimes agaisnt humanity in an Occupation. Evidence what I say is true, search UN documents, search Intl Court of Justice opinions, search human rights groups reports, you will find no mention of a Palestinian/Arab/Persian alliance that is a threat to peace in the Middle East. What you will find is much mention of Occupation and the abuses of Occupation and in Occupation over the past 45+ years.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> What is meant by the phase Palestinian/Arab/Persian Alliance and the threat:
> 
> *Palestinian Elements:*
> 
> 
> Hamas
> Palestine Islamic Jihad
> Al-Aqsa Martyrs Brigade
> Popular Resistance Committees (PRC)
> Democratic Front for the Liberation of Palestine (DFLP)
> Popular Front for the Liberation of Palestine (PFLP)
> Palestine Liberation Organization (PLO)
> Popular Front for the Liberation of Palestine - General Command (PFLP-GC)
> Tanzim Organization
> 
> *Arab Elements:*
> 
> 
> Hizballah (Party of God)
> Revolutionary Justice Organization
> Organization of the Oppressed on Earth
> Islamic Jihad for the Liberation of Palestine
> Muslim Brotherhood
> 
> *Persian Element:*
> 
> 
> Iranian Revolutionary Guard Corps - al-Quds Force (IRGC-QF)
> 
> Pick any name and do a search, it will immediately come up as a threat to peace with a list of terrorist connections, associations and actions.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...


Where is this Alliance mentioned in The Fourth Geneva Convention or treaties or UN Resolutions? It is nowhere to be found. But Occupation is. This so called Alliance simply does not justify continuing  Occupation under intl law.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn, _et al,_
> 
> For clarification.
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> To start, one more time, there is no Palestinian/Arab/Persian Alliance threatening peace for Israel. There is an Occupation that has been ongoing for 45+ years and a people resisting Occupation, as people always do. I do not buy into fabrications that some use to justify continuing daily crimes agaisnt humanity in an Occupation. Evidence what I say is true, search UN documents, search Intl Court of Justice opinions, search human rights groups reports, you will find no mention of a Palestinian/Arab/Persian alliance that is a threat to peace in the Middle East. What you will find is much-needed mention of Occupation and the abuses of Occupation and in Occupation over the past 45+ years.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> What is meant by the phase Palestinian/Arab/Persian Alliance and the threat:
> 
> *Palestinian Elements:*
> 
> 
> Hamas
> Palestine Islamic Jihad
> Al-Aqsa Martyrs Brigade
> Popular Resistance Committees (PRC)
> Democratic Front for the Liberation of Palestine (DFLP)
> Popular Front for the Liberation of Palestine (PFLP)
> Palestine Liberation Organization (PLO)
> Popular Front for the Liberation of Palestine - General Command (PFLP-GC)
> Tanzim Organization
> 
> *Arab Elements:*
> 
> 
> Hizballah (Party of God)
> Revolutionary Justice Organization
> Organization of the Oppressed on Earth
> Islamic Jihad for the Liberation of Palestine
> Muslim Brotherhood
> 
> *Persian Element:*
> 
> 
> Iranian Revolutionary Guard Corps - al-Quds Force (IRGC-QF)
> 
> Pick any name and do a search, it will immediately come up as a threat to peace with a list of terrorist connections, associations and actions.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where is this Alliance mentioned in The Fourth Geneva Convention or treaties or UN Resolutions? It is nowhere to be found. But Occupation is. This so called Alliance simply does not justify continuing  Occupation under intl law.
Click to expand...


This so called Palestinian Persian Arab Alliance justifies Occupation in Palestine like   9/11 justified Occupation in Iraq


----------



## skye

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn, _et al,_
> 
> For clarification.
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> What is meant by the phase Palestinian/Arab/Persian Alliance and the threat:
> 
> *Palestinian Elements:*
> 
> 
> Hamas
> Palestine Islamic Jihad
> Al-Aqsa Martyrs Brigade
> Popular Resistance Committees (PRC)
> Democratic Front for the Liberation of Palestine (DFLP)
> Popular Front for the Liberation of Palestine (PFLP)
> Palestine Liberation Organization (PLO)
> Popular Front for the Liberation of Palestine - General Command (PFLP-GC)
> Tanzim Organization
> 
> *Arab Elements:*
> 
> 
> Hizballah (Party of God)
> Revolutionary Justice Organization
> Organization of the Oppressed on Earth
> Islamic Jihad for the Liberation of Palestine
> Muslim Brotherhood
> 
> *Persian Element:*
> 
> 
> Iranian Revolutionary Guard Corps - al-Quds Force (IRGC-QF)
> 
> Pick any name and do a search, it will immediately come up as a threat to peace with a list of terrorist connections, associations and actions.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where is this Alliance mentioned in The Fourth Geneva Convention or treaties or UN Resolutions? It is nowhere to be found. But Occupation is. This so called Alliance simply does not justify continuing  Occupation under intl law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This so called Palestinian Persian Arab Alliance justifies Occupation in Palestine like   9/11 justified Occupation in Iraq
Click to expand...


Fuck you and fuck the Palestinians!


----------



## Connery

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn, _et al,_
> 
> For clarification.
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> To start, one more time, there is no Palestinian/Arab/Persian Alliance threatening peace for Israel. There is an Occupation that has been ongoing for 45+ years and a people resisting Occupation, as people always do. I do not buy into fabrications that some use to justify continuing daily crimes agaisnt humanity in an Occupation. Evidence what I say is true, search UN documents, search Intl Court of Justice opinions, search human rights groups reports, you will find no mention of a Palestinian/Arab/Persian alliance that is a threat to peace in the Middle East. What you will find is much mention of Occupation and the abuses of Occupation and in Occupation over the past 45+ years.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> What is meant by the phase Palestinian/Arab/Persian Alliance and the threat:
> 
> *Palestinian Elements:*
> 
> 
> Hamas
> Palestine Islamic Jihad
> Al-Aqsa Martyrs Brigade
> Popular Resistance Committees (PRC)
> Democratic Front for the Liberation of Palestine (DFLP)
> Popular Front for the Liberation of Palestine (PFLP)
> Palestine Liberation Organization (PLO)
> Popular Front for the Liberation of Palestine - General Command (PFLP-GC)
> Tanzim Organization
> 
> *Arab Elements:*
> 
> 
> Hizballah (Party of God)
> Revolutionary Justice Organization
> Organization of the Oppressed on Earth
> Islamic Jihad for the Liberation of Palestine
> Muslim Brotherhood
> 
> *Persian Element:*
> 
> 
> Iranian Revolutionary Guard Corps - al-Quds Force (IRGC-QF)
> 
> Pick any name and do a search, it will immediately come up as a threat to peace with a list of terrorist connections, associations and actions.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where is this Alliance mentioned in The Fourth Geneva Convention or treaties or UN Resolutions? It is nowhere to be found. But Occupation is. This so called Alliance simply does not justify continuing  Occupation under intl law.
Click to expand...


sherri you have a wonderful talent for talking out of your ass.


----------



## skye

^^^

LOL!  haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa exactly!!!!!!


----------



## RoccoR

SherriMunnerlyn, _et al,_

Reference:  Palestinian/Arab/Persian Alliance against Israeli security.



SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Where is this Alliance mentioned in The Fourth Geneva Convention or treaties or UN Resolutions? It is nowhere to be found. But Occupation is. This so called Alliance simply does not justify continuing  Occupation under intl law.


*(COMMENT)*

That would be:  



			
				Chapter VII said:
			
		

> Nothing in the present Charter shall impair the inherent right of individual or collective self-defence if an armed attack occurs against a Member of the United Nations, until the Security Council has taken measures necessary to maintain international peace and security. Measures taken by Members in the exercise of this right of self-defence shall be immediately reported to the Security Council and shall not in any way affect the authority and responsibility of the Security Council under the present Charter to take at any time such action as it deems necessary in order to maintain or restore international peace and security.
> SOURCE:  Charter of the United Nations: Chapter VII: Action with Respect to Threats to the Peace, Breaches of the Peace and Acts of Agression





> 5. When does occupation come to an end? said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The normal way for an occupation to e nd is for the occupying power to withdraw from the occupied territory or be driven out of it. However, the continued presence of foreign troops does not necessarily mean that occupation continues.
> 
> A transfer of authority to a local government re-establishing the full and free exercise of sovereignty will normally end the state of occupation, if the government agrees to the continued presence of foreign troops on its territory. However, the law of occupation may become applicable again if the situation on the ground changes, that is to say, if the territory again becomes " actually placed under the authority of the hostile army " (H R, art. 42)  in other words, under the control of foreign troops without the consent of the local authorities.
> SOURCE:  Occupation and international humanitarian law: questions and answers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Part i said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the territory of Parties to the conflict, the application of the present Convention shall cease on the general close of military operations.
> 
> In the case of occupied territory, the application of the present Convention shall cease one year after the general close of military operations; however, the Occupying Power shall be bound, for the duration of the occupation, to the extent that such Power exercises the functions of government in such territory, by the provisions of the following Articles of the present Convention: 1 to 12, 27, 29 to 34, 47, 49, 51, 52, 53, 59, 61 to 77, 143.
> SOURCE:  International Humanitarian Law - Fourth 1949 Geneva Convention
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

*(COMMENT)*

The various threats, by the Palestinian/Arab/Persian Alliance, represent a continuation of hostilities by combat armed aggressors.  There has not been a year in which one of these elements has not conducted operations against Israeli interest, both inside Israel and within the Occupied Territories.

Just during the month of November 2012, Palestinian Elements (HAMAS), supplied with small arms and rockets by the Persian Element (IRGC-QF), conducted paramilitary operations on: 


November 4
November 6
November 9
November 10
November 11
November 12
November 1421
15 November, 
November 14 and 21.
As of November 19, 
On November 20, 
On November 21, 
November 22

Sheikh Ahmed Yassin established Hamas as a Muslim Brotherhood political arm in December 1987, establishing a long standing alliance between the two organizations.

Mahmoud Abdel Rauf al-Mabhouh was a HAMAS commander within the military arm; and an operative of the al-Qassam Brigades; and join the Muslim Brotherhood in the 1970s.  His case is well known and public knowledge.  He is an example of how these various elements of the alliance connect.  Mahmoud al-Mabhouh was instrumental in establishing the covert corridor between the IRGC-QF and these various elements within the  Palestinian/Arab/Persian Alliance.  

Make no mistake, while they lack a general command and control C3I structure between them, they all have a well establish set of associations and links as aligned asymmetric warfare organizations sharing many of the same resources.

Military Operations have not ceased in the Occupied Territories.  This is well documented.  There is plenty of evidence should this go to an International Court or Tribunal.  And there is no element in the Palestinian/Arab/Persian Alliance that wants this to happen.

As I said, the legality of the Occupation is mutually exclusive of the Administration of the Occupation Territory and the indigenous population.  The use of freedom fighters by the Palestinian/Arab/Persian Alliance actually works in favor of extending the duration of the Occupation.

Just because you cannot find an association or connection between these various elements within the Alliance, doesn't mean that its not there.

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

RoccoR said:


> SherriMunnerlyn, _et al,_
> 
> Reference:  Palestinian/Arab/Persian Alliance against Israeli security.
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where is this Alliance mentioned in The Fourth Geneva Convention or treaties or UN Resolutions? It is nowhere to be found. But Occupation is. This so called Alliance simply does not justify continuing  Occupation under intl law.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> That would be:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chapter VII said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing in the present Charter shall impair the inherent right of individual or collective self-defence if an armed attack occurs against a Member of the United Nations, until the Security Council has taken measures necessary to maintain international peace and security. Measures taken by Members in the exercise of this right of self-defence shall be immediately reported to the Security Council and shall not in any way affect the authority and responsibility of the Security Council under the present Charter to take at any time such action as it deems necessary in order to maintain or restore international peace and security.
> SOURCE:  Charter of the United Nations: Chapter VII: Action with Respect to Threats to the Peace, Breaches of the Peace and Acts of Agression
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Part i said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the territory of Parties to the conflict, the application of the present Convention shall cease on the general close of military operations.
> 
> In the case of occupied territory, the application of the present Convention shall cease one year after the general close of military operations; however, the Occupying Power shall be bound, for the duration of the occupation, to the extent that such Power exercises the functions of government in such territory, by the provisions of the following Articles of the present Convention: 1 to 12, 27, 29 to 34, 47, 49, 51, 52, 53, 59, 61 to 77, 143.
> SOURCE:  International Humanitarian Law - Fourth 1949 Geneva Convention
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> The various threats, by the Palestinian/Arab/Persian Alliance, represent a continuation of hostilities by combat armed aggressors.  There has not been a year in which one of these elements has not conducted operations against Israeli interest, both inside Israel and within the Occupied Territories.
> 
> Just during the month of November 2012, Palestinian Elements (HAMAS), supplied with small arms and rockets by the Persian Element (IRGC-QF), conducted paramilitary operations on:
> 
> 
> November 4
> November 6
> November 9
> November 10
> November 11
> November 12
> November 1421
> 15 November,
> November 14 and 21.
> As of November 19,
> On November 20,
> On November 21,
> November 22
> 
> Sheikh Ahmed Yassin established Hamas as a Muslim Brotherhood political arm in December 1987, establishing a long standing alliance between the two organizations.
> 
> Mahmoud Abdel Rauf al-Mabhouh was a HAMAS commander within the military arm; and an operative of the al-Qassam Brigades; and join the Muslim Brotherhood in the 1970s.  His case is well known and public knowledge.  He is an example of how these various elements of the alliance connect.  Mahmoud al-Mabhouh was instrumental in establishing the covert corridor between the IRGC-QF and these various elements within the  Palestinian/Arab/Persian Alliance.
> 
> Make no mistake, while they lack a general command and control C3I structure between them, they all have a well establish set of associations and links as aligned asymmetric warfare organizations sharing many of the same resources.
> 
> Military Operations have not ceased in the Occupied Territories.  This is well documented.  There is plenty of evidence should this go to an International Court or Tribunal.  And there is no element in the Palestinian/Arab/Persian Alliance that wants this to happen.
> 
> As I said, the legality of the Occupation is mutually exclusive of the Administration of the Occupation Territory and the indigenous population.  The use of freedom fighters by the Palestinian/Arab/Persian Alliance actually works in favor of extending the duration of the Occupation.
> 
> Just because you cannot find an association or connection between these various elements within the Alliance, doesn't mean that its not there.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...


You really do not understand international law. Self defense is not justification for permanent Occupation of lands in Palestine. Those occupied have a right to resist occupation and resistance can be armed resistance and they can get help from other nations.  And calling that resistance a threat justifying Occupation just discloses your ignorance of intl law. But I guess once a warmonger always a warmonger, is the lust for more blood of the innocent simply something you cannot resist? That sort of evil I cannot understand.  I  see it and feel it and my response to it is simply revulsion.


----------



## Connery

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn, _et al,_
> 
> Reference:  Palestinian/Arab/Persian Alliance against Israeli security.
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where is this Alliance mentioned in The Fourth Geneva Convention or treaties or UN Resolutions? It is nowhere to be found. But Occupation is. This so called Alliance simply does not justify continuing  Occupation under intl law.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> That would be:
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> The various threats, by the Palestinian/Arab/Persian Alliance, represent a continuation of hostilities by combat armed aggressors.  There has not been a year in which one of these elements has not conducted operations against Israeli interest, both inside Israel and within the Occupied Territories.
> 
> Just during the month of November 2012, Palestinian Elements (HAMAS), supplied with small arms and rockets by the Persian Element (IRGC-QF), conducted paramilitary operations on:
> 
> 
> November 4
> November 6
> November 9
> November 10
> November 11
> November 12
> November 1421
> 15 November,
> November 14 and 21.
> As of November 19,
> On November 20,
> On November 21,
> November 22
> 
> Sheikh Ahmed Yassin established Hamas as a Muslim Brotherhood political arm in December 1987, establishing a long standing alliance between the two organizations.
> 
> Mahmoud Abdel Rauf al-Mabhouh was a HAMAS commander within the military arm; and an operative of the al-Qassam Brigades; and join the Muslim Brotherhood in the 1970s.  His case is well known and public knowledge.  He is an example of how these various elements of the alliance connect.  Mahmoud al-Mabhouh was instrumental in establishing the covert corridor between the IRGC-QF and these various elements within the  Palestinian/Arab/Persian Alliance.
> 
> Make no mistake, while they lack a general command and control C3I structure between them, they all have a well establish set of associations and links as aligned asymmetric warfare organizations sharing many of the same resources.
> 
> Military Operations have not ceased in the Occupied Territories.  This is well documented.  There is plenty of evidence should this go to an International Court or Tribunal.  And there is no element in the Palestinian/Arab/Persian Alliance that wants this to happen.
> 
> As I said, the legality of the Occupation is mutually exclusive of the Administration of the Occupation Territory and the indigenous population.  The use of freedom fighters by the Palestinian/Arab/Persian Alliance actually works in favor of extending the duration of the Occupation.
> 
> Just because you cannot find an association or connection between these various elements within the Alliance, doesn't mean that its not there.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You really do not understand international law. Self defense is not justification for permanent Occupation of lands in Palestine. Those occupied have a right to resist occupation and resistance can be armed resistance and they can get help from other nations.  And calling that resistance a threat justifying Occupation just discloses your ignorance of intl law. But I guess once a warmonger always a warmonger, is the lust for more blood of the innocent simply something you cannot resist? That sort of evil I cannot understand.  I  see it and feel it and my response to it is simply revulsion.
Click to expand...


You really need to discuss the various UN resolutions that I have previously presented in conjunction with the discussion regarding  weapons and tactics that I have already presented as well, _based upon your sources_. You came up short then as you do now.


----------



## irosie91

Connery    give up -----sherri has lawyerly techniques to PROVE  that  sneaking into 
houses to slit the throats of infants is    LEGAL   if the infants are the children of jews 
and the  'sneakers"   are   noble muslim jihadists    DEFENDING ISLAAAAAM. 

it is a kind of game --------keep in mind----the genocide comitted by her hero  Adolf 
abu ali     was ENTIRELY LEGAL         it was legalized by elements of the Justinian Code.

another issue to keep in mind------the persons who slit the throat of  Daniel Pearl ---
did a video of the event..     Do you know why?      I know.    How many "criminals" 
video and publish their  "crime"?        Of course not-----the video was done to PROVE 
that the act was LEGAL       In the mindset of  "lawyers"  like sherri it could be proven 
LEGAL         then man refuse  to convert to islam and stated openly that his father is 
a  JEW.        Therefore his slit throat was a LEGAL SLIT throat in a shariah court  and 
sherri would not hesitated to defend the act based on  "LAW"     

    now for the joke----the throat slitters were tried in a specially convened  "british style 
court"      because that was the only way  Pakistan could convict them of  "MURDER"
In the shariah court system -----they were INNOCENT

sherri uses the system ------Musharraf was under international pressure----he 
caved.     Sherri would have defended the throat slitters using the same logical 
skill she uses to defend    ----samer


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn, _et al,_
> 
> Reference:  Palestinian/Arab/Persian Alliance against Israeli security.
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where is this Alliance mentioned in The Fourth Geneva Convention or treaties or UN Resolutions? It is nowhere to be found. But Occupation is. This so called Alliance simply does not justify continuing  Occupation under intl law.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> That would be:
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> The various threats, by the Palestinian/Arab/Persian Alliance, represent a continuation of hostilities by combat armed aggressors.  There has not been a year in which one of these elements has not conducted operations against Israeli interest, both inside Israel and within the Occupied Territories.
> 
> Just during the month of November 2012, Palestinian Elements (HAMAS), supplied with small arms and rockets by the Persian Element (IRGC-QF), conducted paramilitary operations on:
> 
> 
> November 4
> November 6
> November 9
> November 10
> November 11
> November 12
> November 1421
> 15 November,
> November 14 and 21.
> As of November 19,
> On November 20,
> On November 21,
> November 22
> 
> Sheikh Ahmed Yassin established Hamas as a Muslim Brotherhood political arm in December 1987, establishing a long standing alliance between the two organizations.
> 
> Mahmoud Abdel Rauf al-Mabhouh was a HAMAS commander within the military arm; and an operative of the al-Qassam Brigades; and join the Muslim Brotherhood in the 1970s.  His case is well known and public knowledge.  He is an example of how these various elements of the alliance connect.  Mahmoud al-Mabhouh was instrumental in establishing the covert corridor between the IRGC-QF and these various elements within the  Palestinian/Arab/Persian Alliance.
> 
> Make no mistake, while they lack a general command and control C3I structure between them, they all have a well establish set of associations and links as aligned asymmetric warfare organizations sharing many of the same resources.
> 
> Military Operations have not ceased in the Occupied Territories.  This is well documented.  There is plenty of evidence should this go to an International Court or Tribunal.  And there is no element in the Palestinian/Arab/Persian Alliance that wants this to happen.
> 
> As I said, the legality of the Occupation is mutually exclusive of the Administration of the Occupation Territory and the indigenous population.  The use of freedom fighters by the Palestinian/Arab/Persian Alliance actually works in favor of extending the duration of the Occupation.
> 
> Just because you cannot find an association or connection between these various elements within the Alliance, doesn't mean that its not there.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You really do not understand international law. Self defense is not justification for permanent Occupation of lands in Palestine. Those occupied have a right to resist occupation and resistance can be armed resistance and they can get help from other nations.  And calling that resistance a threat justifying Occupation just discloses your ignorance of intl law. But I guess once a warmonger always a warmonger, is the lust for more blood of the innocent simply something you cannot resist? That sort of evil I cannot understand.  I  see it and feel it and my response to it is simply revulsion.
Click to expand...


Another poster suggests its all about money. And I guess I have not really fully thought through that miliary industrial complex that today so influences US Foreign Policy and buys people's hearts and their minds and their souls. The evil in all of that does warrant pondering, as does the miraid of ways it influences ordinary people and claims their support.


----------



## irosie91

Thanks Mr R.-----I think that the issue of   Gaza ----that  sherri does not appreciate ---is the 
fact that from the   POV   of   HAMAS   and ---a concept that is foisted on Gazans by 
interested elements of the   UMMAH  is that   the  war of   1967-----never actually ended.
Sadat did end it for Egypt-----which is why he was shot   by the Muslim Brotherhood----
parent organization of  HAMAS.    Mubarak has no interest in continuing it ---which is the 
basis of his downfall.        Morsi seems interested


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Connery said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn, _et al,_
> 
> For clarification.
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> What is meant by the phase Palestinian/Arab/Persian Alliance and the threat:
> 
> *Palestinian Elements:*
> 
> 
> Hamas
> Palestine Islamic Jihad
> Al-Aqsa Martyrs Brigade
> Popular Resistance Committees (PRC)
> Democratic Front for the Liberation of Palestine (DFLP)
> Popular Front for the Liberation of Palestine (PFLP)
> Palestine Liberation Organization (PLO)
> Popular Front for the Liberation of Palestine - General Command (PFLP-GC)
> Tanzim Organization
> 
> *Arab Elements:*
> 
> 
> Hizballah (Party of God)
> Revolutionary Justice Organization
> Organization of the Oppressed on Earth
> Islamic Jihad for the Liberation of Palestine
> Muslim Brotherhood
> 
> *Persian Element:*
> 
> 
> Iranian Revolutionary Guard Corps - al-Quds Force (IRGC-QF)
> 
> Pick any name and do a search, it will immediately come up as a threat to peace with a list of terrorist connections, associations and actions.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where is this Alliance mentioned in The Fourth Geneva Convention or treaties or UN Resolutions? It is nowhere to be found. But Occupation is. This so called Alliance simply does not justify continuing  Occupation under intl law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> sherri you have a wonderful talent for talking out of your ass.
Click to expand...


Well, that is where her head resides.


----------



## irosie91

Lawyers are actually SUPPOSED TO LIE ...    After witnessing 
them in action----I have come to the conclusion that 
in ALL CASES----the lawyers should be sworn so that 
if it can be demonstrated that they LIED----they can 
be prosecuted for perjury...   I have even seen some 
judges who should have been sworn.  As things stand 
now---- Lawyers and Judges who LIE IN COURT   
are immune from prosecution for perjury---but 
according to information I have gleaned from 
the net----THEY ARE NOT SUPPOSED TO LIE  (ROFLMAO)

also ---they can engage in any level of sophistry that 
they can muster -----to the point of  OBSCENITY  
(eg----talking thru the ass)


----------



## RoccoR

SherriMunnerlyn, _et al,_

There are all kinds of reasons why the two issues, (1) the Occupation and duration, (2) the Administration of the Occupation, should go into binding litigation.  The key though, it to lend some transparency to the decision making processes that shaped the current situation.



SherriMunnerlyn said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> You really do not understand international law. Self defense is not justification for permanent Occupation of lands in Palestine. Those occupied have a right to resist occupation and resistance can be armed resistance and they can get help from other nations.  And calling that resistance a threat justifying Occupation just discloses your ignorance of intl law. But I guess once a warmonger always a warmonger, is the lust for more blood of the innocent simply something you cannot resist? That sort of evil I cannot understand.  I  see it and feel it and my response to it is simply revulsion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another poster suggests its all about money. And I guess I have not really fully thought through that miliary industrial complex that today so influences US Foreign Policy and buys people's hearts and their minds and their souls. The evil in all of that does warrant pondering, as does the miraid of ways it influences ordinary people and claims their support.
Click to expand...

*(COMMENT)*

US Policy, for sure, has been influenced by the military-industrial complex _(The Eisenhower Warning)_; but has a much less impact on Israel.  Having said that, there is always money to be made in expansion and chaos.

Oddly enough, much of the pressure that has gone into shaping the perspectives on the scope and nature of the struggle was funded by the various affluent Arab components.  It is much better for many of the regional governments that the radical elements throughout the region be focused on the Israeli-Palestinian issue, than to focus on internal government issues.  Many of the Arab Spring outcomes, as an example, have fallen into the hands of the more radical fundamentalist, with the most server outcomes falling on the toppled regimes _[(Egypt, Mubarak nearly died and is now in prison)(Libya's Gaddafy dead)(Yemen's Salah, seriously injured in an assassination attempt)]_.  This leads other government to decision to fight it out, since they have nothing to lose.  But if they can turn the internal radical attention towards a struggle that is both shrouded in religious innuendo and has freedom as a cause, then the internal security pressure is reduce significantly.  The return on the investment is well worth the effort.

US Policy is still in the late 20th Century development.  It has not yet seen the demise of the political-military hegemony, although there are signs emerging.  There is an old guard still in Congress that has yet to fade away.  But their endtime is approaching and the possibility of a 21st Century Policy is growing nearer.  

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## irosie91

Mr R.     I do not see  US  government as   POLITICO-MILITARY HEGEMONY----even 
    though the PRESIDENT is theoretically   ----the "ruler"  of the military.   In fact 
    it seems to me that the presidential  control on the military is far more a  CHECK 
    on   the power of the Military in government ----than   an EMPOWERMENT  of it. 

    My  concept  is based on what seems to me----a far GREATER control 
    on government by the military-----elsewhere.    Like---thru out Latin 
    America and---also ---in various  muslim countries  not including Iran 
    and a few others like  SAUDI ARABIA      Turkey  seems to be always  
    facing a military coup---


----------



## RoccoR

irosie91,  _et al,_

In this case, the US political-military hegemony is the processes by which US maintains its dominant position over other societies, civilizations and cultures, by using its institutions of formalize power, economic impact, and political influence.  It is a mechanism for global interaction, not domestic focus.



irosie91 said:


> Mr R.     I do not see  US  government as   POLITICO-MILITARY HEGEMONY----even though the PRESIDENT is theoretically   ----the "ruler" of the military.   In fact it seems to me that the presidential  control on the military is far more a  CHECK on the power of the Military in government ----than   an EMPOWERMENT  of it.  My  concept  is based on what seems to me----a far GREATER control  on government by the military-----elsewhere.    Like---thru out Latin  America and---also ---in various  muslim countries  not including Iran  and a few others like  SAUDI ARABIA      Turkey  seems to be always  facing a military coup---


*(COMMENT)*

While the US has a population, that probably has the most interaction between the people and the government of any nation in the world, the system has flaws in the relationship between the people and government.  Representative, elected by the people, do not actually represent the people that elected them.  Each representative, once elected, acts in their own best interest.  Only when their continued service is placed at risk, do representatives engage the average citizen.  Otherwise, representatives follow the money stream that is so necessary for successful campaigns to maintain their seat in government.  This money stream is often controlled by what s referred to as the "ruling elite."  The "ruling elite" are the power brokers that hold the reigns on the key hubs that influence economic/financial, industrial/manufacturing, telecommunication/media, and research/development processes and progress for expansion.

The "ruling elite" controls the influence over government, by setting the perceptions and the images that the population reacts to in its relationship with government.  It controls the economy which generates the revenue for all facets of government. 

That which has the influence and control over what the people think, what the people see, and how the people interpret that information, is the "ruling elite" that controls government.

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## Hossfly

RoccoR said:


> irosie91,  _et al,_
> 
> In this case, the US political-military hegemony is the processes by which US maintains its dominant position over other societies, civilizations and cultures, by using its institutions of formalize power, economic impact, and political influence.  It is a mechanism for global interaction, not domestic focus.
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mr R.     I do not see  US  government as   POLITICO-MILITARY HEGEMONY----even though the PRESIDENT is theoretically   ----the "ruler" of the military.   In fact it seems to me that the presidential  control on the military is far more a  CHECK on the power of the Military in government ----than   an EMPOWERMENT  of it.  My  concept  is based on what seems to me----a far GREATER control  on government by the military-----elsewhere.    Like---thru out Latin  America and---also ---in various  muslim countries  not including Iran  and a few others like  SAUDI ARABIA      Turkey  seems to be always  facing a military coup---
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> While the US has a population, that probably has the most interaction between the people and the government of any nation in the world, the system has flaws in the relationship between the people and government.  Representative, elected by the people, do not actually represent the people that elected them.  Each representative, once elected, acts in their own best interest.  Only when their continued service is placed at risk, do representatives engage the average citizen.  Otherwise, representatives follow the money stream that is so necessary for successful campaigns to maintain their seat in government.  This money stream is often controlled by what s referred to as the "ruling elite."  The "ruling elite" are the power brokers that hold the reigns on the key hubs that influence economic/financial, industrial/manufacturing, telecommunication/media, and research/development processes and progress for expansion.
> 
> The "ruling elite" controls the influence over government, by setting the perceptions and the images that the population reacts to in its relationship with government.  It controls the economy which generates the revenue for all facets of government.
> 
> That which has the influence and control over what the people think, what the people see, and how the people interpret that information, is the "ruling elite" that controls government.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...

Does anyone know if Guinness World Records has confirmed Samer's effort to eclipse the World Record set in the early 1920s? The record is 94 days and Samer seems to have broken it but I can't seem to locate it on the Guinness website. A little help here.


----------



## irosie91

Mr R      Yes---I was referring to DOMESTIC GOVERNANCE---
federal level.
I did enjoy your summary of that which  INFLUENCES---
but find it ---a little slanted to  SUSPICION OF COLLUSION 
FROM ABOVE fueled.
That which influences the mind of americans is  MULTIFACETED--
I refuse to accept your  explanation of  ELVIS PRESLEY  and the 
BEATLEMANIA      I would agree with you if the  USA  was 
handled as  the former USSR was ----where capitalism was 
blamed for DEPRESSION AND INSANITY and LIVER AILMENTS    
The mind bending aspects of  american government is simply 
NOT THAT WELL ORGANIZED. <<<   by that I mean....
that which you have stated as influential is----but it is  
less  centralized  and controlled than you seem to 
imply.    In fact---I consider OTHER lands and the 
level of mind control exerted as comparison besides the 
former  USSR------in comparison----USA seems to exert 
less ORGANIZED mind control than most--but agree 
that those you call ELITES do exert the most---they 
simply do not COLLUDE  in the manner you seem to 
imply


----------



## irosie91

Hossfly said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91,  _et al,_
> 
> In this case, the US political-military hegemony is the processes by which US maintains its dominant position over other societies, civilizations and cultures, by using its institutions of formalize power, economic impact, and political influence.  It is a mechanism for global interaction, not domestic focus.
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mr R.     I do not see  US  government as   POLITICO-MILITARY HEGEMONY----even though the PRESIDENT is theoretically   ----the "ruler" of the military.   In fact it seems to me that the presidential  control on the military is far more a  CHECK on the power of the Military in government ----than   an EMPOWERMENT  of it.  My  concept  is based on what seems to me----a far GREATER control  on government by the military-----elsewhere.    Like---thru out Latin  America and---also ---in various  muslim countries  not including Iran  and a few others like  SAUDI ARABIA      Turkey  seems to be always  facing a military coup---
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> While the US has a population, that probably has the most interaction between the people and the government of any nation in the world, the system has flaws in the relationship between the people and government.  Representative, elected by the people, do not actually represent the people that elected them.  Each representative, once elected, acts in their own best interest.  Only when their continued service is placed at risk, do representatives engage the average citizen.  Otherwise, representatives follow the money stream that is so necessary for successful campaigns to maintain their seat in government.  This money stream is often controlled by what s referred to as the "ruling elite."  The "ruling elite" are the power brokers that hold the reigns on the key hubs that influence economic/financial, industrial/manufacturing, telecommunication/media, and research/development processes and progress for expansion.
> 
> The "ruling elite" controls the influence over government, by setting the perceptions and the images that the population reacts to in its relationship with government.  It controls the economy which generates the revenue for all facets of government.
> 
> That which has the influence and control over what the people think, what the people see, and how the people interpret that information, is the "ruling elite" that controls government.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Does anyone know if Guinness World Records has confirmed Samer's effort to eclipse the World Record set in the early 1920s? The record is 94 days and Samer seems to have broken it but I can't seem to locate it on the Guinness website. A little help here.
Click to expand...




give Guiness a chance to  EXAMINE THE SAINT  before canonization---also
-----ask sherri


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn




----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

SherriMunnerlyn said:


>




"Ahrar According to Ahrar center for Prisoners Studies and Human Rights, Israeli occupation forces  arrested last night  Rashid (22)-year-old  the son of the martyr Zuhair who was martyred in the 31/05/2012 after one week of being released from Israeli jails.

Um Rashid the wife martyr Zuhair and the mother of captive Rashid said to Ahrar center that the large forces raided the house of the martyr and confiscated computers from inside the house as well as a large sum of money estimated 10 thousand Jordanian dinars in addition to 20 thousand NIS"


Occupation forces arrest a Martyr&#8217;s Son | Ahrar Center for Prisoners Studies and Human Rights

Palestinian Political Prisoners And their Families Never Stop Being Targets For Unlawful Attacks and Detentions


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

I posted this Photo before but missed the story that went with it.







"Ahrar In an interview with the Ahrar center for Prisoners studies and human rights, the Argentine artist and activist in human rights Elizabith Drabkina announced her solidarity with the Palestinian hunger striker prisoners and MPs in occupation jails.

Excerpt of the interview "Ahrar: Who are you Elizabeth? Eliza: Hello, Im from Buenos Aires, Argentina, Im 23 years and Im an activist here in my country, not only for the rights of my people, also for other rights in the world, even if they are miles away, I think that they are part of the same struggle.  We cannot expect the freedom only for a territory; the real freedom must be internationalist, because we cannot be free, if other brothers live behind the walls."

And she later says she thinks of a beautiful free Palestine, to write a new epoch in the history of the oppressed in the world, and she states therefore we must be all on the same side.

What is her activism? It includes making posters and putting them in buses and everywhere.

Argentine Artist is in solidarity with hunger striker prisoners and MPs in occupation jails | Ahrar Center for Prisoners Studies and Human Rights

What is fascinating to me reading what she says here is it is the same thing Martin Luther King said about injustice which  denied people freedom that he took a stand against. She said she cannot be free when others do not have freedom in Palestine. 

There it is, a universal and timeless truth disclosed for all of us to see, injustice in Palestine is injustice for every man and woman and child everywhere in our world. And our choice is how do we respond to it, do we oppose it or support it or ignore it.

Sherri


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

A little boy whose father is a Palestinian political prisoner.

Child Khalid Tariq Q'adan is waiting his father who is on hunger strike, Khalid has Muscles atrophy


----------



## irosie91

Khalid's father is fasting so khalid's muscles are atrophying?     or his father's 
muscles are atrophying?     Even simple weight loss based on caloric restriction 
does include loss of muscle mass.    Your statement actually makes no sense, 
counselor.    Perhaps little Khalid has an illness associated with muscle 
atrophy-----there are many--     Little Khalid looks ok----superficially----has 
the illness affected his legs?


----------



## Hossfly

SherriMunnerlyn said:


>


Does Frau Sherri, that "good Christian woman," have any pictures to show us of the Christians rotting in Iranian prisons?  Maybe she has a picture to show us of those Christians suffering in Pakistani prisons for allegedly committing blasphemy?  Isn't there any Muslim organization that is humanitarian enough to supply the world with pictures of these Christians?   Maybe they don't consider these Christians as martyrs.  Is that it, Frau Sherri?


----------



## irosie91

what is fascinating to me is that sherri does not seem to know
how difficult it is for young artists to reveal their work---a nice 
politically motivated  POSTER   ----LOL   so???


----------



## Hossfly

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> A little boy whose father is a Palestinian political prisoner.
> 
> Child Khalid Tariq Q'adan is waiting his father who is on hunger strike, Khalid has Muscles atrophy


How come Frau Sherri, that "good Christian woman," has never shown us pictures of the children of the Christians who are being held in prisons in the Muslim world just because they are Christians?  Don't you think these Christian children miss their fathers and/or mothers too, Frau Sherri?  One would think that the "good Christian woman" would organize some group to fight against those who are keeping these innocent Christians in prisons.  It certainly looks that she has no interest in these imprisoned Christians and their children


----------



## Jos

*BBC condemned for pro-Israel bias*







> A leading British human rights group has uncovered the BBC blatant silence on the plight of the Palestinians subject to a prisoner exchange deal with Israel at the same time that the state-run outlet made Israeli trooper Gilad Shalit, also subject to the deal, almost a daily headline.
> 
> 
> On Saturday January 12, Palestinian political prisoner Samer Al-Issawi has been on hunger strike for 162 days and his fellow prisoner Ayman Sharawna has been refusing food for nearly six months, with a week-long break due to his critical condition.
> 
> The stories of both of them were silently in the headlines as unnamed prisoners to be swapped with Shalit, as part of a prisoner exchange deal between Tel Aviv and the Palestinian resistance movement Hamas.
> 
> The swap took place and the two along with Shalit were released from Hamas and Israeli custody, respectively.
> 
> However, after Shalits release the Israeli regime broke the deal and recaptured the Palestinians, the BBC stayed silent; nor did it publish even a single news article about the fatal hunger strike they have been pursuing after they were forced to refuse food to win back their release.


PressTV - BBC condemned for pro-Israel bias


----------



## Jos

Hossfly said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A little boy whose father is a Palestinian political prisoner.
> 
> Child Khalid Tariq Q'adan is waiting his father who is on hunger strike, Khalid has Muscles atrophy
> 
> 
> 
> How come Frau Sherri, that "good Christian woman," has never shown us pictures of the children of the Christians who are being held in prisons in the Muslim world just because they are Christians?  Don't you think these Christian children miss their fathers and/or mothers too, Frau Sherri?  One would think that the "good Christian woman" would organize some group to fight against those who are keeping these innocent Christians in prisons.  It certainly looks that she has no interest in these imprisoned Christians and their children
Click to expand...


Why don't _you_ post that information, (in the correct forum) if it interests you at all,
I'll wager that you wont, and you haven't yet


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

According to Ahrar, Hunger striker Samer Issawi's lawyer states  Samer may die in any moment due to the deterioration in his health, he has bouts twitching to 3-4 minutes daily


----------



## Hossfly

Jos said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A little boy whose father is a Palestinian political prisoner.
> 
> Child Khalid Tariq Q'adan is waiting his father who is on hunger strike, Khalid has Muscles atrophy
> 
> 
> 
> How come Frau Sherri, that "good Christian woman," has never shown us pictures of the children of the Christians who are being held in prisons in the Muslim world just because they are Christians?  Don't you think these Christian children miss their fathers and/or mothers too, Frau Sherri?  One would think that the "good Christian woman" would organize some group to fight against those who are keeping these innocent Christians in prisons.  It certainly looks that she has no interest in these imprisoned Christians and their children
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why don't _you_ post that information, (in the correct forum) if it interests you at all,
> I'll wager that you wont, and you haven't yet
Click to expand...

Palestine isn't in the Muslim world?  Fancy that.


----------



## Hossfly

Jos said:


> *BBC condemned for pro-Israel bias*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A leading British human rights group has uncovered the BBC blatant silence on the plight of the Palestinians subject to a prisoner exchange deal with Israel at the same time that the state-run outlet made Israeli trooper Gilad Shalit, also subject to the deal, almost a daily headline.
> 
> 
> On Saturday January 12, Palestinian political prisoner Samer Al-Issawi has been on hunger strike for 162 days and his fellow prisoner Ayman Sharawna has been refusing food for nearly six months, with a week-long break due to his critical condition.
> 
> The stories of both of them were silently in the headlines as unnamed prisoners to be swapped with Shalit, as part of a prisoner exchange deal between Tel Aviv and the Palestinian resistance movement Hamas.
> 
> The swap took place and the two along with Shalit were released from Hamas and Israeli custody, respectively.
> 
> However, after Shalits release the Israeli regime broke the deal and recaptured the Palestinians, the BBC stayed silent; nor did it publish even a single news article about the fatal hunger strike they have been pursuing after they were forced to refuse food to win back their release.
> 
> 
> 
> PressTV - BBC condemned for pro-Israel bias
Click to expand...

So tell us, Yousef Mohammed, has BBC ever condemned what Iran is doing to people who are Christians and Bahai's, or are they afraid to antagonize the Muslim population in Great Britain because they know when the Muslims don't like something, they start with the rioting.  Meanwhile, thank you for using the Iranian outfit Press TV.  I wonder if this was a favorite of yours when you were living in Iran.  I think many of you realize that this Iranian outfit was accusing the Jews of the massacre in Sandy Hook.  They certainl;y know how to tell lies, and of course Mr. Gooz goes right along with their lies.


----------



## Connery

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> According to Ahrar, Hunger striker Samer Issawi's lawyer states  Samer may die in any moment due to the deterioration in his health, he has bouts twitching to 3-4 minutes daily




Vagas laid odds that Samer is full of crap.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> According to Ahrar, Hunger striker Samer Issawi's lawyer states  Samer may die in any moment due to the deterioration in his health, he has bouts twitching to 3-4 minutes daily



I want  to take a moment to discuss an issue that keeps coming up, flippant claims he cannot really be on a hunger strike this long, today is Day 172 of his hunger strike.

My comment is to raise a question to all who have made comments like that. 

How long has anyone here been unlawfully detained for 172 days by a nation like Israel, known to experiment on their prisoners? None of us have any idea whatsoever what experiments Sadist Zionists have been carrying out on Sader Issawi the past 172 days. There was a report that in December they subjected to him to some undisclosed medical treatment for 48 hours, administering some unknown treatment to him. Israel does not allow independent doctors to treat prisoners, they simply ignore the requirements of intl law regarding treatment of political prisoners. And Samer has largely been confined to solitary confinement, and he is not even allowed visits with his family. All of that is punishment for his hunger strike, as is the demolition of his brother's house, the arrests of his brothers and sisters, the cutting off of water to his parent's house. Sadistic practices of The Jewish State are normal everyday practices of Israel's unlawful Occupation of Palestine.

Sherri


----------



## irosie91

Can someone tell me what    "BOUTS TWITCHING"  is?

     Lots of LIVING people have  "TWITCHING"   for a whole host 
     of  reasons       either single muscles ----or groups of muscles 
     can  TWITCH  for many reasons    

       see  FIRBILLATIONS    see FASCICULATIONS

         my husband has had FASCIULATIONS and FIBRILLATIONS 
                 all his life as a result of having been born in a SHARIAH 
                     SHIT hole after the BALFOUR DECLARATION was issued


----------



## Hossfly

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> According to Ahrar, Hunger striker Samer Issawi's lawyer states  Samer may die in any moment due to the deterioration in his health, he has bouts twitching to 3-4 minutes daily
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want  to take a moment to discuss an issue that keeps coming up, flippant claims he cannot really be on a hunger strike this long, today is Day 172 of his hunger strike.
> 
> My comment is to raise a question to all who have made comments like that.
> 
> How long has anyone here been unlawfully detained for 172 days by a nation like Israel, known to experiment on their prisoners? None of us have any idea whatsoever what experiments Sadist Zionists have been carrying out on Sader Issawi the past 172 days. There was a report that in December they subjected to him to some undisclosed medical treatment for 48 hours, administering some unknown treatment to him. Israel does not allow independent doctors to treat prisoners, they simply ignore the requirements of intl law regarding treatment of political prisoners. And Samer has largely been confined to solitary confinement, and he is not even allowed visits with his family. All of that is punishment for his hunger strike, as is the demolition of his brother's house, the arrests of his brothers and sisters, the cutting off of water to his parent's house. Sadistic practices of The Jewish State are normal everyday practices of Israel's unlawful Occupation of Palestine.
> 
> Sherri
Click to expand...

Samer should be placed on the road gang to work for all the medical treatment he's getting. Cool Hand Samer.


----------



## Connery

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> According to Ahrar, Hunger striker Samer Issawi's lawyer states  Samer may die in any moment due to the deterioration in his health, he has bouts twitching to 3-4 minutes daily
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want  to take a moment to discuss an issue that keeps coming up, flippant claims he cannot really be on a hunger strike this long, today is Day 172 of his hunger strike.
> 
> My comment is to raise a question to all who have made comments like that.
> 
> How long has anyone here been unlawfully detained for 172 days by a nation like Israel, known to experiment on their prisoners? None of us have any idea whatsoever what experiments Sadist Zionists have been carrying out on Sader Issawi the past 172 days. There was a report that in December they subjected to him to some undisclosed medical treatment for 48 hours, administering some unknown treatment to him. Israel does not allow independent doctors to treat prisoners, they simply ignore the requirements of intl law regarding treatment of political prisoners. And Samer has largely been confined to solitary confinement, and he is not even allowed visits with his family. All of that is punishment for his hunger strike, as is the demolition of his brother's house, the arrests of his brothers and sisters, the cutting off of water to his parent's house. Sadistic practices of The Jewish State are normal everyday practices of Israel's unlawful Occupation of Palestine.
> 
> Sherri
Click to expand...


So Samer has been in the slammer alone with no one to attest to this preposterous claim that he is on a hunger strike, once again your smoke and mirror  scheme has questionable at best sherri. He should die then we will all know he was telling the truth.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> A little boy whose father is a Palestinian political prisoner.
> 
> Child Khalid Tariq Q'adan is waiting his father who is on hunger strike, Khalid has Muscles atrophy



This is what is written on the paper this little boy is holding up, translated from Arabic into English.

A father dies
You'll find 1000s of fathers to take his place 

My father is a prisoner of war
I am sick
Who do u have?


----------



## irosie91

I think   a   MOMENT HAS PASSED----has samer?

any idea to what MOMENT  the lawyer referred 
for the    DEMISE OF SAMER--will it happen with a TWITCH?


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

A Letter From Samer Issawi's Sister 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

"" I am Samer Issawi's sister, Shereen Issawi. He is a 170-day hunger striker. From the heart of the steadfast Jerusalem, I send my brother's message, saying: "My greetings to all people who have solidarity with me from all the four corners of the world. This is a actually a great indication that the humanitarian duty is still rooted in people's hearts and an indication for revealing the right over the wrong. By the will of God, injustice will be eliminated, and we all will live in peace away from destruction and wars."

Samer has been suffering from severe pains in all parts of his body, especially in his belly, kidney, severe weak sight, permanent dizziness. My brother informed me that he has a breakage in one of his rips after being beaten up by the Israeli forces in the conciliation court in Jerusalem. For this breakage which was examined by X-ray, Samer has been suffering a lot from continuous severe pains which prevent him to sleep.
Samer assures that his hunger strike is still continuing and will never stop unless his demands are achieved!""


ANYONE DARES TO DO WHAT SAMER IS DOING TO DEFEND YOU?

That question there is smething to think about, and I am not sure if it comes from Shireen Issawi or the poster on the Facebook page, but it is a question worth thinking about.

Martin Luther King Jr, the day set aside to commemorate what he did for America is coming up, and I find myself searching for his writings, like a craving, and I am about to order Strength To Love off of Amazon, and in everything I read about his struggle and words he wrote about it I see the struggle for freedom in Palestine written all over it. History really does repeat itself, and we who live today can be a part of the same type of struggle he was a part of.

In solidarity with Samer Issawi, A 24-hour mass hunger strike around the world.. Demonstrations.. Electronic Days | Facebook

Sherri


----------



## Meathead

Fuck Sami! I know it's terribly inhumane,racist, intolerant and a host of other things, but sometimes you have to call bs when you see it.


----------



## MHunterB

"a nation like Israel, known to experiment on their prisoners...."

I have not seen a single creditable report of this EVER.  Yet the sherrithing posts about it like it's a verified fact.  I think she's swallowed some whopping lies and the above is one.


----------



## MHunterB

Does the gullible sherrithing realize that a person can break a rib simply by coughing hard enough?

No, I didn't suppose so:  a predictably prejudiced source *claims* Samer was beaten, so it has to be Gospel truth to her.


----------



## irosie91

MHunterB said:


> Does the gullible sherrithing realize that a person can break a rib simply by coughing hard enough?
> 
> No, I didn't suppose so:  a predictably prejudiced source *claims* Samer was beaten, so it has to be Gospel truth to her.




  sherri seems not to question the idiotic constellation of  symptoms 
the sister reports at all     My all time fave is  MY KIDNEY HURTs 
FROM KIDNEY FAILURE       ----sorry achmed       try again

I am fascinated by the  TWITCHING     Just what is TWITCHING?
---samer's lawyer seems to be the medical expert


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Meathead said:


> Fuck Sami! I know it's terribly inhumane,racist, intolerant and a host of other things, but sometimes you have to call bs when you see it.



I will pray for you


----------



## toastman

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck Sami! I know it's terribly inhumane,racist, intolerant and a host of other things, but sometimes you have to call bs when you see it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will pray for you
Click to expand...


Sherri, the only person you should be praying for is yourself. Luckily for you, dementia is very treatable


----------



## Meathead

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck Sami! I know it's terribly inhumane,racist, intolerant and a host of other things, but sometimes you have to call bs when you see it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will pray for you
Click to expand...

Thank you. I would reciprocate if I prayed outside of a foxhole.


----------



## Hossfly

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck Sami! I know it's terribly inhumane,racist, intolerant and a host of other things, but sometimes you have to call bs when you see it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will pray for you
Click to expand...

Will you start praying for those Christians who are being oppressed and murdered in Muslim countries, Frau Sherri, or are they unimportant to you?  They are the people who need the prayers of everyone.

Christians Flee Mali as the Country is Taken Over by Islamic Extremists « Persecution News


----------



## irosie91

to whom should sherri pray ?      in reference to the christians murdered by the noble 
jihadists?       her version of  her "god"   is the  "god"   of   "isa"    to wit allah who 
considers   christians the ENEMEEEEES OF ISLAAAAAM   and who must rightfully be 
executed in the noble name of   ALLAH/ISA


----------



## toastman

www.thereligionofpeace.com

Take a look t all those Islam -influenced attacks Sherri Hitler.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

toastman said:


> thereligionofpeace.com
> 
> Take a look t all those Islam -influenced attacks Sherri Hitler.



Sorry, but your  link is not working. But unless it has something to do with Samer dont waste our time fixing it. I'm really not interested in reading some hate sites demonization of Islam. That is not the issue of this thread.


----------



## Hossfly

irosie91 said:


> to whom should sherri pray ?      in reference to the christians murdered by the noble
> jihadists?       her version of  her "god"   is the  "god"   of   "isa"    to wit allah who
> considers   christians the ENEMEEEEES OF ISLAAAAAM   and who must rightfully be
> executed in the noble name of   ALLAH/ISA


That is a good question, and I think many of the readers are curious about that since Frau Sherri doesn't seem to care about what is happening to the Christians in the Muslim world.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> thereligionofpeace.com
> 
> Take a look t all those Islam -influenced attacks Sherri Hitler.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, but your  link is not working. But unless it has something to do with Samer dont waste our time fixing it. I'm really not interested in reading some hate sites demonization of Islam. That is not the issue of this thread.
Click to expand...


And your name calling is so silly, you sound like a two year old, grow up!


----------



## Connery

irosie91 said:


> to whom should sherri pray ?      in reference to the christians murdered by the noble
> jihadists?       her version of  her "god"   is the  "god"   of   "isa"    to wit allah who
> considers   christians the ENEMEEEEES OF ISLAAAAAM   and who must rightfully be
> executed in the noble name of   ALLAH/ISA



That is easy, sherri prays to the Prince of Darkness. How else is there to explain her behavior and posting of the dead and starving. However, I may just be wrong based upon her multiple personalities,  positions and statements here and other threads it is entirely possible that sherri has as many gods she prays to as she has incarnations.


----------



## SAYIT

toastman said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck Sami! I know it's terribly inhumane,racist, intolerant and a host of other things, but sometimes you have to call bs when you see it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will pray for you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sherri, the only person you should be praying for is yourself. Luckily for you, dementia is very treatable
Click to expand...


I believe dementia is gonna be her defense when petitioning to get into heaven.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

RoccoR said:


> SherriMunnerlyn, _et al,_
> 
> There are all kinds of reasons why the two issues, (1) the Occupation and duration, (2) the Administration of the Occupation, should go into binding litigation.  The key though, it to lend some transparency to the decision making processes that shaped the current situation.
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> You really do not understand international law. Self defense is not justification for permanent Occupation of lands in Palestine. Those occupied have a right to resist occupation and resistance can be armed resistance and they can get help from other nations.  And calling that resistance a threat justifying Occupation just discloses your ignorance of intl law. But I guess once a warmonger always a warmonger, is the lust for more blood of the innocent simply something you cannot resist? That sort of evil I cannot understand.  I  see it and feel it and my response to it is simply revulsion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another poster suggests its all about money. And I guess I have not really fully thought through that miliary industrial complex that today so influences US Foreign Policy and buys people's hearts and their minds and their souls. The evil in all of that does warrant pondering, as does the miraid of ways it influences ordinary people and claims their support.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> US Policy, for sure, has been influenced by the military-industrial complex _(The Eisenhower Warning)_; but has a much less impact on Israel.  Having said that, there is always money to be made in expansion and chaos.
> 
> Oddly enough, much of the pressure that has gone into shaping the perspectives on the scope and nature of the struggle was funded by the various affluent Arab components.  It is much better for many of the regional governments that the radical elements throughout the region be focused on the Israeli-Palestinian issue, than to focus on internal government issues.  Many of the Arab Spring outcomes, as an example, have fallen into the hands of the more radical fundamentalist, with the most server outcomes falling on the toppled regimes _[(Egypt, Mubarak nearly died and is now in prison)(Libya's Gaddafy dead)(Yemen's Salah, seriously injured in an assassination attempt)]_.  This leads other government to decision to fight it out, since they have nothing to lose.  But if they can turn the internal radical attention towards a struggle that is both shrouded in religious innuendo and has freedom as a cause, then the internal security pressure is reduce significantly.  The return on the investment is well worth the effort.
> 
> US Policy is still in the late 20th Century development.  It has not yet seen the demise of the political-military hegemony, although there are signs emerging.  There is an old guard still in Congress that has yet to fade away.  But their endtime is approaching and the possibility of a 21st Century Policy is growing nearer.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...


Interesting comments,  you see this military industrial complex influence actually declining? What will trigger that? I kind of look at the chances of that happening about like Israel voluntarily ending her Occupation of Palestine. Of course, outside forces might come into play to trigger change.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

SAYIT said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I will pray for you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sherri, the only person you should be praying for is yourself. Luckily for you, dementia is very treatable
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I believe dementia is gonna be her defense when petitioning to get into heaven.
Click to expand...


lol


----------



## irosie91

Mr R.-----the  "RESISTENCE TO OCCUPATION"  thing has been the battle cry for MANY
YEARS ------and includes  the claim   "illegal occupation"     and on this board  the 
interesting statement    "self-defense is not a basis for occupation"     Thruout it 
all my question has been    WHAT IS THE ALTERNATIVE ?      The war of 1967 
was a machination of  -----that same forces that exist in the middle east to day---
and THEN SOME. ---basically   ARABISM/ISLAMICISM ------the ideology did not 
abate and absolutely and definitely  involves a NEED to destroy Israel in order 
to perpetuate its own power and SUPREMACY.    Even if Israel were to withdraw to 
the 1967 armistice lines   the result would simply be the conditions which 
brought about the  arab aggression in 1967 ----WITH  Iranian and Turkish 
ambitions superimposed.   That being the case-----violent war would be 
inevitable ------

A simple example -----Lets assume Israel does come up with a way to end 
the  "occupation"      SUDDENLY    1.5 billion muslims are going to  "forget" 
that their allah/isa wants them to slit the throats of jewish babies?   What if 
that noble for  act of piety   DOES NOT GO AWAY?   A glance at the 
history of islam ----does reveal that it takes very little to JUSTIFY the noble 
for allah/isa act of   inflicting murder, pillage and rape upon kaffirin in 
islamo nazi jurisprudence.   ----

    The theoretical scenario----~~~~  The "occupation ends" ---a suicidal 
jihadista slut finds her yet to be used bomb belt during spring cleaning---
she decides to blow her stinking ass to JANNAH   according to her  
"religion"-------in a glorious explosion upon the heads of jewish children 
in tel aviv------what does Israel do?        say "thanks"----"we deserved that 
because we do not lick muhummad shit and we have VIOLATED "MUSLIM 
LAND"?? ----here in tel aviv and even in spain and New Dehli?      Ending 
the  "occupation"  is a recipe for  endless bloodshed----most of it---being 
arab muslim blood


----------



## Lipush

MHunterB said:


> "a nation like Israel, known to experiment on their prisoners...."
> 
> I have not seen a single creditable report of this EVER.  Yet the sherrithing posts about it like it's a verified fact.  I think she's swallowed some whopping lies and the above is one.



Next Sherri will say we drink the blood of prisoners, too. And after it the blood of their children.

Don't ya love the old bigoted Christian tales?


----------



## irosie91

Lipush said:


> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> 
> "a nation like Israel, known to experiment on their prisoners...."
> 
> I have not seen a single creditable report of this EVER.  Yet the sherrithing posts about it like it's a verified fact.  I think she's swallowed some whopping lies and the above is one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next Sherri will say we drink the blood of prisoners, too. And after it the blood of their children.
> 
> Don't ya love the old bigoted Christian tales?
Click to expand...



Sherri is a classic case.   Somehow she actually imagines that 
her endless filth is not OBVIOUS  ----or maybe she just glories 
in being a lump of dung ----so many do.     IDI AMIN  
was a decorated hero in the UMMAH for chopping humans 
up in wood chippers.     As to the  medical experimentation libel--
she did not invent it------the nazi war criminals who wrote the 
propaganda she parrots  in Syria and Egypt described every atrocity 
comitted by  her fellow islamo nazis as being acts of  "JEWS"---
the propaganda even included pictures of her and their filth 
with ---MODIFIED CAPTIONS. 

     The very same "literature"   is  MEMORIZED BY ROTE ---
in muslim countries as as removed from jews as PAKISTAN---
and now Iran


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Lipush said:


> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> 
> "a nation like Israel, known to experiment on their prisoners...."
> 
> I have not seen a single creditable report of this EVER.  Yet the sherrithing posts about it like it's a verified fact.  I think she's swallowed some whopping lies and the above is one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next Sherri will say we drink the blood of prisoners, too. And after it the blood of their children.
> 
> Don't ya love the old bigoted Christian tales?
Click to expand...


I have posted multiple examples of ZIONISTS experimenting on Palestinians in this thread alone. Two examples, the video of the Irish filmmaker, he was shown depleted uranium weapons used in Gaza, especially in border areas and used deliberately against civilians. Second example, another video shows a training exercise that resulted in injuries and death to prisoners and that was an experiment carried out in a prison. You Zionists learned much from Hitler and have done and are doing much to make him  proud!


----------



## irosie91

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> 
> "a nation like Israel, known to experiment on their prisoners...."
> 
> I have not seen a single creditable report of this EVER.  Yet the sherrithing posts about it like it's a verified fact.  I think she's swallowed some whopping lies and the above is one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next Sherri will say we drink the blood of prisoners, too. And after it the blood of their children.
> 
> Don't ya love the old bigoted Christian tales?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have posted multiple examples of ZIONISTS experimenting on Palestinians in this thread alone. Two examples, the video of the Irish filmmaker, he was shown depleted uranium weapons used in Gaza, especially in border areas and used deliberately against civilians. Second example, another video shows a training exercise that resuted in injuries and death to prisoners and that was an experiment carried out in a prison. You Zionists learned much from Hitler and much to make him  proud!
Click to expand...



For the record----the dancer upon the dead bodies of  GENTILES and JEWS ---sherri----has posted nothing that comes close    "EXPERIMENTATION"   by  JOOOS   
upon gentiles  

    In fact she is so desperate---she simply uses BUZZ WORDS    Like "depleted Uranium" 
a hard metal which the  WORLD HEALTH ORGANIZATION has determined is  harmless-----simply because the naive  are  IMPRESSED with the word  URANIUM ---   
just as those of her ilk who hanged black children in  southern USA for winking 
at a white girl were impressed with the  "rape" libels invents by the filth of her ilk

The declaration by blood thirsty  sherri  regarding  "depleted uranium is an experiment"  
simply   demonstrates that  Sherri does not understand the word  "experiment"

A very wise elderly attorney   once told me     "ALL I HAVE TO SELL IS TIME AND 
WORDS"         In fact---more recently a young attorney told me almost the same 
thing------but left out the "words"  part      Sherri has nothing to sell but  libels ----
libels are the basis of ALL   genocides,  lynchings,  and pogroms      Sherri has 
already   revealed a lineage that links her to the  the major genocidal filth in 
the history of the planet earth-------to her horror-----most of those people have 
repudiated the filth that brings her to ORGIASTIC JOY-----so she joined its 
child-----ISLAMICISM    

can someone explain the word  "EXPERIMENT"    to  sherri,     Like those 
of her colleague    MENGELE

   PS---the libel that jews do like sherri's fellow nazis was actually 
     INVENTED by her fellow nazis including mengele and aribert 
     heim who wrote much of the islamo nazi propaganda ----sherri  
     and her colleagues parrot today....    I read it as a child and laughed---
     before I was out of my teens I heard it spoken by  HIGHLY  
     EDUCATED  muslims from pakistan    (and india)....   Back then -
     Iranians were not yet that stupid----however from non muslims 
     from Iran-----I have been told that  bigotry certainly did not  start 
     with the ayatoilets  in Iran-----it was under the surface ----long before.


----------



## irosie91

Sherri is not  "demented"     neither was ADOLF ABU ALI       Dementia 
is an actual   ILLNESS      SOCIOPATHY in the classic nomenclature 
is ----a  "personality disorder"    ---sorry folks----words are important


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

According to Shireen Issawi: These are pictures on her Facebook page showing Samer Issawi with some kids on bicycles.
 Samer loves camping, biking.
 He wanted to become a firefighter.
 He loves to help people, especially the elderly and loves to sit with them and hear their Jerusalemite tales.
 He loves fun without being negligent in performing his prayers at Al-Aqsa


----------



## irosie91

Character witnesses  in the trial of  RASHID BAZ ---also 
testified that    Isa-respecting  Mr.  Baz----prayed four 
times daily and never missed a beat.     Another case 
warranting the support of sherri.     Today---another
isa-respecting hero ----Shaykh Abdel Rahman 
is also  doing  his prayers  four times per day


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn




----------



## irosie91

the two fingers held extended and up-----represents 
the letter    V    for   V ictory      As far as I know it 
started as a response to the world war II victory   ?? 
   anyone????       the sign forms no arabic letter 
             someone should inform those silly 'ladies'


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

A lot is happening. There is a new Facebook page in solidarity with Samer called Who is Samer? Over 6000 now are a part of this international Facebook movement to free Samer and the other hunger striker prisoners on that one page alone and the numbers grow larger everytime I access the page, over 50000 INVITED.. Media are saying they will r eport his story, to include Al Jazeera. I was contacted by a man fron Ghana last night who joined the protest. We will not stop these actions until  Samer is released.


----------



## MHunterB

"I have posted multiple examples of ZIONISTS experimenting on Palestinians in this thread alone. Two examples, the video of the Irish filmmaker, he was shown depleted uranium weapons used in Gaza, especially in border areas and used deliberately against civilians. Second example, another video shows a training exercise that resulted in injuries and death to prisoners and that was an experiment carried out in a prison. You Zionists learned much from Hitler and have done and are doing much to make him proud! "

So a man says he was shown 'depleted uranium weapons' used in Gaza.  Interesting, 'weapons'????  No, the 'weapon' is what remains in the hands of the soldier:  he may have been shown 'ammunition' aka 'bullets' or such.  And one would check that they were 'depleted uranium' HOW?  And the proof that these DU items were used by Israel?

I read, and it's all HEARSAY and INNUENDO.....nothing approaching evidence nor proof.

And the "DELIBERATE" as to 'targeting civilians'????  Where is anything resembling proof of that?  What, have the Gazans now got mind-reading techniques?

Where is the proof that this 'video' isn't simply another Pallywood production like the "death" of Mohammed al-Dura?

It seems like the entire rationale for dragging those unsubstantiated lies into this thread was the filthy sherrithing setting up her excuse to claim 'Zionists = Nazis'  and bolster its self-oh-so-righteous conviction that the sherrithing is right and moral and nobody who disagrees with it is either.

What a whore for the HAMAS propaganda that thing is.  Filthy with its Nazi like lust for the blood of 'Zionists' to be spilled, yearning for a pile of seven million dead this time......   I wonder if the HAMAS whore realizes how many 'Palestinians' would be murdered when the 'righteous' are killing Zionists?  After all, any Palestinian who had Israeli citizenship and paid taxes to the Zionist 'occupier' has got to be a 'collaborator'.  

Will there be enough motorcycles to drag all those bodies through the streets if HAMAS 'wins' Jerusalem?


----------



## MHunterB

BTW, does anyone have the historical track record of 'revolutionary' movements?  As in, how many continued after the overthrow and began to 'eat their own' ?

We here in America did not do that.  But certainly the English did (Cromwell kept on 'purifying' the nation.....), the French (more than once, I think!), and the Russians (who were still in-fighting well into the '20's - in  fact one wonders if they EVER stopped?)


----------



## irosie91

MHunterB said:


> BTW, does anyone have the historical track record of 'revolutionary' movements?  As in, how many continued after the overthrow and began to 'eat their own' ?
> 
> We here in America did not do that.  But certainly the English did (Cromwell kept on 'purifying' the nation.....), the French (more than once, I think!), and the Russians (who were still in-fighting well into the '20's - in  fact one wonders if they EVER stopped?)




Interesting point   Marge----what is your context?     actually there was a bit of 
really weird stuff  between the    american patriots -----and the american LOYALISTS--
that somehow got left out of the history textbooks      Are you referring to the  
 ARAB SPRING  ------my prediction is that the  PURIFICATION RITES HAVE YET TO 
BEGIN------lots of people will be rowing in oceans of blood ---in places like EGYPT


----------



## Uncensored2008

Is the Muzzie Beast dead yet?


----------



## irosie91

He is probably  in better health than he has ever been in his life.
The jerk has to sleep-----that's when the Israeli docs get into action 
and shove stuff in ----via vein     and----per os      and  per anum


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> 
> "a nation like Israel, known to experiment on their prisoners...."
> 
> I have not seen a single creditable report of this EVER.  Yet the sherrithing posts about it like it's a verified fact.  I think she's swallowed some whopping lies and the above is one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next Sherri will say we drink the blood of prisoners, too. And after it the blood of their children.
> 
> Don't ya love the old bigoted Christian tales?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have posted multiple examples of ZIONISTS experimenting on Palestinians in this thread alone. Two examples, the video of the Irish filmmaker, he was shown depleted uranium weapons used in Gaza, especially in border areas and used deliberately against civilians. Second example, another video shows a training exercise that resulted in injuries and death to prisoners and that was an experiment carried out in a prison. You Zionists learned much from Hitler and have done and are doing much to make him  proud!
Click to expand...


Oh no, depleted uranium. Are you worried about the extra low radioactivity, or the extremely long half-life?


----------



## irosie91

Toddsterpatriot said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> 
> Next Sherri will say we drink the blood of prisoners, too. And after it the blood of their children.
> 
> Don't ya love the old bigoted Christian tales?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have posted multiple examples of ZIONISTS experimenting on Palestinians in this thread alone. Two examples, the video of the Irish filmmaker, he was shown depleted uranium weapons used in Gaza, especially in border areas and used deliberately against civilians. Second example, another video shows a training exercise that resulted in injuries and death to prisoners and that was an experiment carried out in a prison. You Zionists learned much from Hitler and have done and are doing much to make him  proud!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh no, depleted uranium. Are you worried about the extra low radioactivity, or the extremely long half-life?
Click to expand...



the notion that depleted uranium causes STERILITY  is an issue in the 
ISLAMO NAZI PIG LITERATURE    along with the FACT  that jews slip  
APHRODISIAC   chewing gum to muslim girls in order to make them 
DEPRAVED.     Todd ---could you explain the nature of an  "EXPERIMENT" 
to sherri-------she does not know------she seems to have missed junior high 
school        oh   btw    note the  LEARN FROM HITLER   thing-----sherri is 
never original----her stuff has beem mosque reading for   at least  45 years...
in my personal memory ------alas      I was born too late      for the time when 
the shit FIRST APPEARED ON THE MOSQUE SHELVES


----------



## Hossfly

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> A lot is happening. There is a new Facebook page in solidarity with Samer called Who is Samer? Over 6000 now are a part of this international Facebook movement to free Samer and the other hunger striker prisoners on that one page alone and the numbers grow larger everytime I access the page, over 50000 INVITED.. Media are saying they will r eport his story, to include Al Jazeera. I was contacted by a man fron Ghana last night who joined the protest. We will not stop these actions until  Samer is released.


I am still waiting for Frau Sherri, that "good Christian woman," to start a Facebook page for people to sign to request the release of the Christian and Baha'i prisoners being kept in those notorious Iranian prisons.  I would think someone who considers herself a "good Christian woman" would have done this quite a while back, but maybe she doesn't care if people of her supposedly own religion are kept in prisons in Muslim countries.  Perhaps this is why many of the readers think that Frau Sherri gets down on her prayer mat every day and prays for Sammy.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Toddsterpatriot said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> 
> Next Sherri will say we drink the blood of prisoners, too. And after it the blood of their children.
> 
> Don't ya love the old bigoted Christian tales?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have posted multiple examples of ZIONISTS experimenting on Palestinians in this thread alone. Two examples, the video of the Irish filmmaker, he was shown depleted uranium weapons used in Gaza, especially in border areas and used deliberately against civilians. Second example, another video shows a training exercise that resulted in injuries and death to prisoners and that was an experiment carried out in a prison. You Zionists learned much from Hitler and have done and are doing much to make him  proud!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh no, depleted uranium. Are yThey ou worried about the extra low radioactivity, or the extremely long half-life?
Click to expand...


They worry about their babies being born with birth defects, like the legacy the US left in Iraq. Does that make you proud of your country? The Irish filmmaker speaks about all the fears of the people in his video.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Uncensored2008 said:


> Is the Muzzie Beast dead yet?



I READ what you wrote here and I I feel sorry for you, to think that this is your life, seeing  human beings as beasts and eagerly waiting for them to die. I find that really sad to see a human being sink so low.


----------



## MHunterB

Their fears are not reasonable. Not that that matters to people who don't know anything.  My husband's Reseve unit saved the life of an American tourist in Guatemala because she was very nearly killed by a mob in some rural village for TOUCHING a little child..... Yes, she had multiple head trauma, including a depressed skull fracture.  A virtual death sentence except that the Reserve unit was down there training - and happened to have a reknown neurosurgeon (brain surgeon, yes) and crack OR and Trauma teams to help her.

WHY did the villagers attack this woman?  Because the 'Shining Path' (Maoist thugs) had convinced the people that Americans would steal their children 'for parts' - that's why!  Speaking of unreasonable fears - and incitement to riot and kill Americans.

Anyone with a bit of education understands about blood types and tissue types:  there are 6 factors considered, and any less than 5 is not a good enough match to bother trying most of the time.  And of course there's the matter of very different genotypes between Guatemalan villagers and most of the US population (the best chance for a match would be someone with a Native American background if not Quechua or Mayan stock).

But logic and reason are antithetical to propaganda like the shite pouring from that Irish fellow.


----------



## jillian

Toddsterpatriot said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> 
> Next Sherri will say we drink the blood of prisoners, too. And after it the blood of their children.
> 
> Don't ya love the old bigoted Christian tales?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have posted multiple examples of ZIONISTS experimenting on Palestinians in this thread alone. Two examples, the video of the Irish filmmaker, he was shown depleted uranium weapons used in Gaza, especially in border areas and used deliberately against civilians. Second example, another video shows a training exercise that resulted in injuries and death to prisoners and that was an experiment carried out in a prison. You Zionists learned much from Hitler and have done and are doing much to make him  proud!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh no, depleted uranium. Are you worried about the extra low radioactivity, or the extremely long half-life?
Click to expand...


she's dain bramaged


----------



## MHunterB

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is the Muzzie Beast dead yet?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I READ what you wrote here and I I feel sorry for you, to think that this is your life, seeing  human beings as beasts and eagerly waiting for them to die. I find that really sad to see a human being sink so low.
Click to expand...


Now you know how the rest of us feel when reading your filthy posts about how 'Zionists don't deserve to call themselves human' and the other hate speech you post.

I don't find his wording at all reasonable - but then I don't prance about here pretending to be some 'person of conscience' (LOL!)  like a worthless whore for HAMAS.   Nor do I make noises about other groups of people being 'less than human'.

What's that word?  Oh, yes of course:


*Sherrimunnerlyn = Hypocrite !!!!!*​


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

jillian said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have posted multiple examples of ZIONISTS experimenting on Palestinians in this thread alone. Two examples, the video of the Irish filmmaker, he was shown depleted uranium weapons used in Gaza, especially in border areas and used deliberately against civilians. Second example, another video shows a training exercise that resulted in injuries and death to prisoners and that was an experiment carried out in a prison. You Zionists learned much from Hitler and have done and are doing much to make him  proud!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh no, depleted uranium. Are you worried about the extra low radioactivity, or the extremely long half-life?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> she's dain bramaged
Click to expand...


You want a baby with a birth defect, I find that a strange thing to wish for.


----------



## MHunterB

Jillian:  I think you're going waaay to easy on the little hypocrisy of her.  The whore for HAMAS isn't really stupid:  she evidently believes ANY hate speech against Jews/Zionists/Israelis.   She's just evil.


----------



## freedombecki

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh no, depleted uranium. Are you worried about the extra low radioactivity, or the extremely long half-life?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> she's dain bramaged
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You want a baby with a birth defect, I find that a strange thing to wish for.
Click to expand...

No one here said any such thing, Sherri. Get a grip.


----------



## MHunterB

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh no, depleted uranium. Are you worried about the extra low radioactivity, or the extremely long half-life?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> she's dain bramaged
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You want a baby with a birth defect, I find that a strange thing to wish for.
Click to expand...


The whore for HAMAS lies again......  but it's what the sherrithing does.  Lies about what anyone else has posted.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have posted multiple examples of ZIONISTS experimenting on Palestinians in this thread alone. Two examples, the video of the Irish filmmaker, he was shown depleted uranium weapons used in Gaza, especially in border areas and used deliberately against civilians. Second example, another video shows a training exercise that resulted in injuries and death to prisoners and that was an experiment carried out in a prison. You Zionists learned much from Hitler and have done and are doing much to make him  proud!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh no, depleted uranium. Are yThey ou worried about the extra low radioactivity, or the extremely long half-life?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They worry about their babies being born with birth defects, like the legacy the US left in Iraq. Does that make you proud of your country? The Irish filmmaker speaks about all the fears of the people in his video.
Click to expand...


Are you worried about the extra low radioactivity, or the extremely long half-life?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

jillian said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have posted multiple examples of ZIONISTS experimenting on Palestinians in this thread alone. Two examples, the video of the Irish filmmaker, he was shown depleted uranium weapons used in Gaza, especially in border areas and used deliberately against civilians. Second example, another video shows a training exercise that resulted in injuries and death to prisoners and that was an experiment carried out in a prison. You Zionists learned much from Hitler and have done and are doing much to make him  proud!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh no, depleted uranium. Are you worried about the extra low radioactivity, or the extremely long half-life?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> she's dain bramaged
Click to expand...


Her head is filled with depleted durrbrainium.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

freedombecki said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> she's dain bramaged
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You want a baby with a birth defect, I find that a strange thing to wish for.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No one here said any such thing, Sherri. Get a grip.
Click to expand...


I guess if we cause babies somewhere else in the world to have birth defects, the Zionists and baby killers here could care less! 

Live and let die, your motto!


----------



## Connery

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh no, depleted uranium. Are you worried about the extra low radioactivity, or the extremely long half-life?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> she's dain bramaged
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You want a baby with a birth defect, I find that a strange thing to wish for.
Click to expand...


sherri, you have an obsession with babies, dead or hurt in some manner. You are twisted.


----------



## skye

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> You want a baby with a birth defect, I find that a strange thing to wish for.
> 
> 
> 
> No one here said any such thing, Sherri. Get a grip.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I guess if we cause baabies somewhere else to have birth defects, the Zionists and baby killers here could care less! Live and let die, your motto!
Click to expand...




the  house moron has talked


----------



## Connery

skye said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> 
> No one here said any such thing, Sherri. Get a grip.
> 
> 
> 
> I guess if we cause baabies somewhere else to have birth defects, the Zionists and baby killers here could care less! Live and let die, your motto!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the  house moron has talked
Click to expand...


sherri is a stooge for terrorists.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

skye said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> 
> No one here said any such thing, Sherri. Get a grip.
> 
> 
> 
> I guess if we cause baabies somewhere else to have birth defects, the Zionists and baby killers here could care less! Live and let die, your motto!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the  house moron has talked
Click to expand...


You speak of yourself.


----------



## Connery

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I guess if we cause baabies somewhere else to have birth defects, the Zionists and baby killers here could care less! Live and let die, your motto!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the  house moron has talked
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You speak of yourself.
Click to expand...


I thought you put skye on ignore. sherri is a LIAR!


----------



## skye

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I guess if we cause baabies somewhere else to have birth defects, the Zionists and baby killers here could care less! Live and let die, your motto!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the  house moron has talked
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You speak of yourself.
Click to expand...



Come here.... Sherri you.... come here let me explain it to you ...how do I feel about terrorists like you.......................


----------



## toastman

Connery said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> she's dain bramaged
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You want a baby with a birth defect, I find that a strange thing to wish for.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> sherri, you have an obsession with babies, dead or hurt in some manner. You are twisted.
Click to expand...


Bahahahahaa


----------



## skye

f***** Sherri


----------



## toastman

Sherri Hitler


----------



## irosie91

For the record----Isa respecter Sadaam Hussein did use substances on kurdish populations 
that caused   DNA damage    in the name of  ALLAH/ISA      Unfortunately he did not use 
depleted Uranium which does NOT cause DNA damage     It is very clear to me that sherri's beloved Sadaam was NOT A ZIONIST       Off the top I cannot remember what the isa respecter used---will try to check when I have more energy.    For the record---isa respecter sherri mentions  depleted uranium because it is a buzz word to the minds of the propaganda 
damaged


----------



## irosie91

skye said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hunger strikes have God written all over them, sacrificing self for something bigger, something more important than one's own selfish me needs!
> 
> Jesus is an illustration of this, He died for love of the Father and all of mankind, and He tells Christians His life is the example to follow! Thus, he establishes an example to follow of Martyrdom for Christians!!
> 
> Martyrdom is also a part of Islam, but a Muslim needs to come forward and explain that for us, I cannot adequately do it!
> 
> I have to conclude that God is calling Samer Issawi to engage in this hunger strike, and God is taking care of him, and that it is God's will that will be done! I cannot imagine a way to get closer to God then to die sacrificing self to fulfill God's will, so we, none of us, really should feel sorry for Samir, he is experiencing a closeness to God probably noone here will ever experience! Martyrdom in Christianity brought more people to belief in Chrsit! Martyrdom of this type I expect will bring Palestinians together and turn more to nonviolent resistance, perhaps it will set off the start of The Third Intifada! I cannot help but believe God has His plan and purposes in all of this and it will without a doubt benefit the Palestinian struggle for Freedom and to end the Occupation!
> 
> Sherri
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sherri you need mental help.
> 
> You are a very sick woman !
> 
> Martyrdom  and Islam and blowing yourself up ...along with women and children is sick Sherri....if you can not see that...you are beyond hope.
> 
> Beyond help and beyond hope Sherri.
Click to expand...




Sherri   is doing her job-----she has been assigned to try to attract very naive 
christians  to the  shariah shit cause by using various emotionally laden imageries 
and most of all by appealing to  latent antisemitism left over  from childhood in 
those people who suffered emotionally deprived and abused childhoods---for example, 
those who were children of alcoholics.     Alcoholics  tend to develope problems 
involving paranoia  and referential thinking that often----in some parts of 
american society,   manifest as anti semitism-----.   The very damaged is her TARGET 
audience.   Anyone interested should read some of the islamo nazi literature----or even LOOK  for islamo nazi literature around places where burnt out alcoholics hang out.   
Sherri all but parrots the stuff


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Israeli Occupation do Researches on Hunger Strikers Prisoners

January 15, 2013In: Ahrar News








Israeli Occupation do Researches on Hunger Strikers Prisoners | Ahrar Center for Prisoners Studies and Human Rights

"Ahrar&#8211; Ahrar Center for Prisoners Studies and Human Rights said that the IPS Physicians are conducting human experiments on hunger striker Prisoners, to see how they can continue to go on hunger strike. The director of Ahrar center Fuad Al-Khuffash, said that the doctors monitor all the movements and gestures day-to-day of the striking prisoners, as a scientific phenomenon for the medical research in human hunger striker. He continued: doctors test the reaction hunger striking prisoners daily for and how is the level of ability, movement and deal with their organs as well as the heart. Khuffash said that doctors examining prisoners every day to study the cell death between the first day of the strike and after months to take advantage of it, pointing out that they spotted in a single day for the prisoner Ayman Alsharawneh 120 documented movement.

He appealed the World Health Organization (WHO) to know the truth about vitamins and the types of nutrients that are given to the striker prisoners, and disclosure of the nature of these materials and their effects."

Ahrar is also reporting on January 15 that the prisoner  Ayman Alsharawneh continues hunger strike for the day 200, Samer is reported in Day 173, Jafar Ezzedine, Tareq Qaadan and Youssef Shaaban Yassin in their day 49 of their hunger strikes.

Present prison population is reported to be  4,600 prisoners in nearly 20 prisons and detainees and detention centers, and it is reported they are held without the slightest possibility of protection and that they are held in inhumane conditions.

As to conditions of detention, I point out that for decades now human rights groups and NGOS have been documenting violations of intl law by Israel in their detentions of prisoners, that ranges from inadequate medical care to inhumane conditions to torture. All prisoners held outside the occupied territories are held in violation of The Fourth Geneva Condition, which is the case with the majority of the prison population.

Sherri


----------



## Connery

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Israeli Occupation do Researches on Hunger Strikers Prisoners
> 
> January 15, 2013In: Ahrar News
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Israeli Occupation do Researches on Hunger Strikers Prisoners | Ahrar Center for Prisoners Studies and Human Rights
> 
> "Ahrar Ahrar Center for Prisoners Studies and Human Rights said that the IPS Physicians are conducting human experiments on hunger striker Prisoners, to see how they can continue to go on hunger strike. The director of Ahrar center Fuad Al-Khuffash, said that the doctors monitor all the movements and gestures day-to-day of the striking prisoners, as a scientific phenomenon for the medical research in human hunger striker. He continued: doctors test the reaction hunger striking prisoners daily for and how is the level of ability, movement and deal with their organs as well as the heart. Khuffash said that doctors examining prisoners every day to study the cell death between the first day of the strike and after months to take advantage of it, pointing out that they spotted in a single day for the prisoner Ayman Alsharawneh 120 documented movement.
> 
> He appealed the World Health Organization (WHO) to know the truth about vitamins and the types of nutrients that are given to the striker prisoners, and disclosure of the nature of these materials and their effects."
> 
> Ahrar is also reporting on January 15 that the prisoner  Ayman Alsharawneh continues hunger strike for the day 200, after reneging occupation and promises to release him, he is the man who has been reported to have suspended his hunger strike basesd on promises of release Israel keeps reneging on.
> 
> Samer is reported in Day 173, Jafar Ezzedine, Tareq Qaadan and Youssef Shaaban Yassin in their day 49 of their hunger strikes.
> 
> Present prison population is reported to be  4,600 prisoners in nearly 20 prisons and detainees and detention centers, and it is reported they are held without the slightest possibility of protection and are held in inhumane conditions.
> 
> As to conditions of detention, I point out that for decades human rights groups and NGOS have been documenting violations of intl law by Israel in their detentions of prisoners, that ranges from inadequate medical care to inhumane conditions to torture. All prisoners held outside the occupied territories are held in violation of The Fourth Geneva Condition, which is teh case with the majority of the prison population.
> 
> Sherri



It appears to be reaserch not experiments....

Besides sherri, you have violated the most basic tenets of  human decency for quite a while repeatedly posting the same dead children and reveling in the deaths of others and you are allowed to continue.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Toddsterpatriot said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh no, depleted uranium. Are you worried about the extra low radioactivity, or the extremely long half-life?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> she's dain bramaged
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Her head is filled with depleted durrbrainium.
Click to expand...


Why not try caring about the lives of others for a change? Try it, you might find it to be a positive and worthwhile experience!


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

skye said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> the  house moron has talked
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You speak of yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Come here.... Sherri you.... come here let me explain it to you ...how do I feel about terrorists like you.......................
Click to expand...


Is there any humanity in you? Do the world a favor, and try to find that humanity we were all born with, that you have so obviously lost!


----------



## Connery

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> she's dain bramaged
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Her head is filled with depleted durrbrainium.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why not try caring about the lives of others for a change? Try it, you might find it to be a positive and worthwhile experience!
Click to expand...


You could start yourself and lead by example. Stop supporting terrorism sherri.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## MHunterB

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> You speak of yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Come here.... Sherri you.... come here let me explain it to you ...how do I feel about terrorists like you.......................
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is there any humanity in you? Do the world a favor, and try to find that humanity we were all born with, that you have so obviously lost!
Click to expand...


I believe the above is an example of what psychiatrists describe as 'projection'.   The filthy sherrithing is always passing judgement on others' presumed deficits of 'humanity':  the real problem is the sherithing is the one lacking empathy or 'humanity'.

It 'sees' in others what is so clearly an attribute of itself.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

I just got through posting the Zionist way was to live and let die. 

And then I read an article in Israel Hayom this morning confirming the truth of that, as I read newly released data from the Census Bureau for Statistics in Israel shows Israeli men have the second highest life expectancy in the world, after Swiss men, men can expect to live to 79.9 years. 

High life expecctancy for Israelis and killing for Palestinians in Occupied Palestine. 

The Zionist way, live and let die!

And just think, Americans with all our problems, we help fund both, to the tune of millions of dollars every single day!

Sherri


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yt8smlZ41nA]No Blank Check for Israel Rally: January 19, 2013 Washington DC - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## irosie91

Another interesting idea---since  UN food aid to the faux  "refugees" 
   is funded MOSTLY by the USA----Mr President----cut it out on the 
   very next   Kassam or bomb on slut ass event  et al


----------



## irosie91

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> I just got through posting the Zionist way was to live and let die.
> 
> And then I read an article in Israel Hayom this morning confirming the truth of that, as I read newly released data from the Census Bureau for Statistics in Israel shows Israeli men have the second highest life expectancy in the world, after Swiss men, men can expect to live to 79.9 years.
> 
> High life expecctancy for Israelis and killing for Palestinians in Occupied Palestine.
> 
> The Zionist way, live and let die!
> 
> And just think, Americans with all our problems, we help fund both, to the tune of millions of dollars every single day!
> 
> Sherri




vulgar peasants have a habit of jealously peering into the pots of their 
neighbors.     ----whatever seems good in their lives---enrages the 
scum.     I wonder what the life expectancy of the average syrian 
is these days----or the average  yemeni       For that matter---lets 
talk about infant survival in Gaza and the fact that it TOPS  the 
list over just about all shariah shit holes-----since 1967,  of course.

expect that stat to deteriorate-----sad but true


----------



## Connery

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> You speak of yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Come here.... Sherri you.... come here let me explain it to you ...how do I feel about terrorists like you.......................
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is there any humanity in you? Do the world a favor, and try to find that humanity we were all born with, that you have so obviously lost!
Click to expand...


sherri the quote below clearly shows your level of humanity... 



SherriMunnerlyn said:


> *This Connecticut crap is making me sick, all that sorrow over 20 children*


----------



## irosie91

Connery-----she really posted that.......  its not just a nitemare from 
  last week?        Well---maybe because connecticut is TOO 
  FAR EAST----and   UP NORTH.     Without detailing how---I will 
  say I have come across some ANTIPATHY ----toward  NORTH EAST 
  from people -----south ---and south west.     A remnant of the civil 
  war???     ----on the other hand-----I also believe she misrepresents 
  her     <ugh>    persona


----------



## irosie91

I think sherri STILL does not care to  know the definition 
of the word   "experiment"      she is using it as a buzz word


----------



## freedombecki

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> You want a baby with a birth defect, I find that a strange thing to wish for.
> 
> 
> 
> No one here said any such thing, Sherri. Get a grip.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I guess if we cause babies somewhere else in the world to have birth defects, the Zionists and baby killers here could care less!
> 
> Live and let die, your motto!
Click to expand...

No one here said any such thing, Sherri. And you know it, too, don't you.


----------



## irosie91

freedombecki said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> 
> No one here said any such thing, Sherri. Get a grip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess if we cause babies somewhere else in the world to have birth defects, the Zionists and baby killers here could care less!
> 
> Live and let die, your motto!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No one here said any such thing, Sherri. And you know it, too, don't you.
Click to expand...



Sherri has devolved into a pile of  buzz words and catchy phrases ----she is disintegrating 
along with   assad          got the news???  assad is living with his family on a RUSSIAN 
WAR SHIP------he visits syria now and then by Helicoptor.      I wonder if he has 
children with him-------Adolf abu ali had children with him in the berlin bunker


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

freedombecki said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> 
> No one here said any such thing, Sherri. Get a grip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess if we cause babies somewhere else in the world to have birth defects, the Zionists and baby killers here could care less!
> 
> Live and let die, your motto!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No one here said any such thing, Sherri. And you know it, too, don't you.
Click to expand...


So, tell me what you are doing right now to stop the US from exporting depleted uranium weapons that cause birth defects in babies in foreign lands where they are being used to attack civilians with? Will not be holding my breath waiting to hear back from you on that! Silence in the face of Injustice is embracing that Injustice! Truth may be hurtful but I do not plan to ever let that stop me from speaking it and speaking against Injustice! You obviously choose another path to take!


----------



## irosie91

there is no evidence that  "DEPLETED URANIUM"  causes birth defects


----------



## Connery

irosie91 said:


> Connery-----she really posted that.......  its not just a nitemare from
> last week?        Well---maybe because connecticut is TOO
> FAR EAST----and   UP NORTH.     Without detailing how---I will
> say I have come across some ANTIPATHY ----toward  NORTH EAST
> from people -----south ---and south west.     A remnant of the civil
> war???     ----on the other hand-----I also believe she misrepresents
> her     <ugh>    persona


Rosie:

That disgusting thing, sherri, posted mere days after it happened...

Date of occurrence:  December 14, 2012

Date of post: December 16, 2012



SherriMunnerlyn said:


> *This Connecticut crap is making me sick, all that sorrow over 20 children*


----------



## irosie91

Connery said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Connery-----she really posted that.......  its not just a nitemare from
> last week?        Well---maybe because connecticut is TOO
> FAR EAST----and   UP NORTH.     Without detailing how---I will
> say I have come across some ANTIPATHY ----toward  NORTH EAST
> from people -----south ---and south west.     A remnant of the civil
> war???     ----on the other hand-----I also believe she misrepresents
> her     <ugh>    persona
> 
> 
> 
> Rosie:
> 
> That disgusting thing, sherri, posted mere days after it happened...
> 
> Date of occurrence:  December 14, 2012
> 
> Date of post: December 16, 2012
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> *This Connecticut crap is making me sick, all that sorrow over 20 children*
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


yes    I do have a vague nauseating memory of it  ------considering her pedantic  
INSTRUCTIONS in     HUMANITARIANISM       it was STARTLING.    It is one of 
the reasons I believe that she misrepresents herself ------she seems to be  
  OF ELSEWHERE        and  FOR ELSEWHERE         she is equivocal on the 
    "SUNDAY SCHOOL TEACHER"  thing and for a sunday school teacher seems 
        not to actually have read the bible------just USES  associated propaganda---
        or lifts lines out of published sermons


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Samer Issawi will have a court hearing tomorrow and it will lead either to his freedom or his death 



http://sphotos-a.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-snc6/184523_486481594726856_1407997009_n.jpg


----------



## irosie91

They are considering  SHOOTING HIM??     or hanging?


----------



## Connery

irosie91 said:


> They are considering  SHOOTING HIM??     or hanging?




Giving him a meatball sub....


----------



## irosie91

Connery said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> They are considering  SHOOTING HIM??     or hanging?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Giving him a meatball sub....
Click to expand...




Yummmmmmmmmm    its been so long since I had a meatball sub.....
       if I get into an Israeli jail and -----do a fast-----how long will I have 
              to starve before I get my sub?????????????


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Facebook announcement, about the struggle to free Samer and today's hearing.

And a request for Prayer!

"WE WILL NEVER GIVE UP: Samer is scheduled to appear in court today 1/16/2013. Inshaa Allah things will go his way & we hear of Samer's release date. But until then we need to keep in mind the clock is ticking and every minute that passes may be Samer's last minute. We can't stop now. We can't give up on justice, freedom, and most importantly we can't give up on Samer. As we all know Samer's health is deteriorating by the day and he is unable to fight or speak for himself. So it's our job and duty has human rights activist to do so on his behalf. We all are Samer. We are his voice & his strength. 

In Palestine when a prisoner is released from Israeli prisons (or should I say dungeons), his family, relatives, friends, & neighbors all go out to the street to greet him & celebrate his freedom. People are singing & cheering. Sweets are passed around. So Imagine when (inshaa Allah) Samer is release not only will his family, friends, & neighbors be celebrating....But 1000s of Human Rights activist who fought for his freedom (all of us included) will join in on the celebration -> Im smiling just thinking about it. We cant give up now because giving up now is not only giving up on Samer & the other hunger strikers but it's also giving up on ourselves, hope, freedom, & justice...."

And we are left with a request to PRAY! 

Save Samer Issawi and the other Hunger Strikers- FACEBOOK INTIFADA | Facebook


----------



## Roudy

You'd think by now Sherri would have gotten the memo that nobody gives a shit about a Palestinian terrorist on a fake "hunger strike".  But noooooo.


----------



## Roudy

Connery said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Connery-----she really posted that.......  its not just a nitemare from
> last week?        Well---maybe because connecticut is TOO
> FAR EAST----and   UP NORTH.     Without detailing how---I will
> say I have come across some ANTIPATHY ----toward  NORTH EAST
> from people -----south ---and south west.     A remnant of the civil
> war???     ----on the other hand-----I also believe she misrepresents
> her     <ugh>    persona
> 
> 
> 
> Rosie:
> 
> That disgusting thing, sherri, posted mere days after it happened...
> 
> Date of occurrence:  December 14, 2012
> 
> Date of post: December 16, 2012
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> *This Connecticut crap is making me sick, all that sorrow over 20 children*
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

wow, no kidding, the psychotic bitch Sherri actually said that? 





> This Connecticut crap is making me sick, all that sorrow over 20 children


  Palestinian supporters never cease to impress others at how sick and disgusting one can actually be.


----------



## MHunterB

Roudy:  What you are missing above is that these depraved individuals are NOT actual 'Palestinian supporters'!

These people do not support 'the Palestinian cause' on its own, as BIK does.  Nor is their primary focus on securing a peaceful and prosperous future for EVERY group in the ME.  What *they* are 'supporting' and cheering and gleefully anticipating, Roudy, is quite simple:  dead Jews.   Never mind the loud noises in the posts about 'freedom and justice' - they do NOT want that to include the Jews.  Not just the Israelis, but all of us - even their fellow Americans are slandered as 'not true' Americans - at the same time as some prate that they follow *their* Scripture OVER the Constitution, as though that's somehow 'better'!  

That's the 'bottom line' for most of 'em, the cry that "Israel should never have been *allowed* in the first place".

That isn't 'criticism':  that is denial of the right to exist.

And it has nothing to do with getting the Palestinians a state where they can pursue a peaceful and prosperous national identity of their own.

If you pay attention, BIK is perhaps the LEAST bloodthirsty of the lot.  Sure, he disses the Israeli government (as do many Israelis!), and sure he says some silly things when he's angry.  But he doesn't go around posting the kind of 'Someday you guys are gonna get it.....' shitful stuff like some others do.

He may indeed come from a culture which is heavily invested in Jew-hatred.  BUT he is here and posting to us as though we are 'just folks' :  he doesn't constantly indulge in abusing us verbally .


----------



## Roudy

MHunterB said:


> Roudy:  What you are missing above is that these depraved individuals are NOT actual 'Palestinian supporters'!
> 
> These people do not support 'the Palestinian cause' on its own, as BIK does.  Nor is their primary focus on securing a peaceful and prosperous future for EVERY group in the ME.  What *they* are 'supporting' and cheering and gleefully anticipating, Roudy, is quite simple:  dead Jews.   Never mind the loud noises in the posts about 'freedom and justice' - they do NOT want that to include the Jews.  Not just the Israelis, but all of us - even their fellow Americans are slandered as 'not true' Americans - at the same time as some prate that they follow *their* Scripture OVER the Constitution, as though that's somehow 'better'!
> 
> That's the 'bottom line' for most of 'em, the cry that "Israel should never have been *allowed* in the first place".
> 
> That isn't 'criticism':  that is denial of the right to exist.
> 
> And it has nothing to do with getting the Palestinians a state where they can pursue a peaceful and prosperous national identity of their own.
> 
> If you pay attention, BIK is perhaps the LEAST bloodthirsty of the lot.  Sure, he disses the Israeli government (as do many Israelis!), and sure he says some silly things when he's angry.  But he doesn't go around posting the kind of 'Someday you guys are gonna get it.....' shitful stuff like some others do.
> 
> He may indeed come from a culture which is heavily invested in Jew-hatred.  BUT he is here and posting to us as though we are 'just folks' :  he doesn't constantly indulge in abusing us verbally .


Yes, I agree, that is certainly true in Sherri's case and a few others like Seal, Pbel, and Tinmore on this board. Every once in a while they show their hand and real intentions. Unlike BIK they have not been exposed to Jews which explains their bloodlust. But I honestly think a few of the posters here are also seriously mentally ill, the kind that are capable of doing harm to themselves and others.  Seal, yesterday, joked about the Fogel kids throats being sit and them gurgling. It takes a special kind of sick psycho to say something like that.


----------



## irosie91

Marge---you make points that interest me---based on my background which 
I have described in the past-----childhood in  a very christian USA town and 
adulthood  in a very culturally diverse environment which included lots of 
interaction with muslims and others from dozens of different countries. 
The most  bitter of  jew hatred  is entirely learned at home and   
church/mosque.  I heard it from children as young a five in my childhood 
and from muslims  who had no contact with jews ----likely until meeting 
me-----and even they---often  UNAWARE  of my status until I DIVULGED      
Back then the LEAST likely of muslims to parrot nazi literature were  
muslims from cities that STILL HAD 
jews ----recently----Like Teheran   and those from the  erstwhile  Bombay---
(mumbai)  whilst muslims from NORTHERN INDIA and pakistan---seemed 
to know the nazi literature a lot better than they knew the koran

      Further on in life---I encountered lots of people from remote 
parts of the USA-----the more remote ----and detached ---the more 
stereotypical nonsense they "KNEW"  to be true.   Another group in 
they USA ----WAY BACK THEN ---that seemed to harbor lots 
of weird idea----came from----"special schools"-----but that problem 
got a lot better in  1964 ---based on something    John  XXIII  decided 
to say.


----------



## irosie91

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Facebook an
> 
> In Palestine when a prisoner is released from Israeli prisons (or should I say dungeons), his family, relatives, friends, & neighbors all go out to the street to greet him & celebrate his freedom. People are singing & cheering. Sweets are passed around. So Imagine when (inshaa Allah) Samer is release not only will his family, friends, & neighbors be celebrating....But 1000s of Human Rights activist who fought for his freedom (all of us included) will join in on the celebration -> Im smiling just thinking about it. We cant give up now because giving up now is not only giving up on Samer & the other hunger strikers but it's also giving up on ourselves, hope, freedom, & justice...."
> 
> And we are left with a request to PRAY!
> 
> 
> 
> Since the   Israelis released hundreds of convicted criminal as a
> ransom for the kidnapped innocent     SHALIT----all decent people of the
> world have hoped and prayed that the  released convicts will murder no
> more-----but we all know that ---recidvism among  terrorists is very LIKELY----
> Therefore let us all pray  and hope that their efforts to slit the throats of
> infants for the GLORY OF ALLAH/ISA    and the ATTAINMENT OF ETERNAL
> orgasm in the  cat house in the sky  are frustrated-----or at the very least
> that their victims be confined to their own------the supporters of their filth.
> 
> Let us not forget that the same scum who support the terrorists and
> murderers that they strive so ernestly to have released from  Israeli
> jails ------ALSO  support the   murdering animal   SHAYKH ABDEL
> RAHMAN    ----he tried to topple the world trade towers  in 1993 ---
> an act that,,   IF SUCCESSFUL,   would have killed thousands of kids
> in nearby schools------He managed to murder only   seven american
> citizens          Let us all pray that the next time one of the people of
> his ilk engage in the filth -----that the people who support him and
> are the only victims.    Let us keep in mind that   SHAYKH  ABDEL
> RAHMAN    has  actually THREATENED MORE OF THE FILTH
> those of the lawyer's  ilk so love------even from his jail cell-------he is her
> next hero      REMEMBER    that murdering shaykh is a  HERO  in the
> minds of a lawyer    and thruout the UMMAH      as was OSAMA   as
> is samer-----birds of a feather,  flock fly together
> 
> [


----------



## irosie91

sherri has  claimed that Israeli prisons are "DUNGEONS"     she likes to 
use   BUZZ WORDS---consistent   with all  Goebellian nazi propagandaists.
Some time ago ----I demanded a right to   INSPECT   a jail----because a 
client had  insisted he was ENDANGERED THERE  -----Unlike sherri -----
I do understand that   a description of a jail as "dangerous"   is not to be 
parroted like an idiot------I did the inspection-----the convict had lied

I started a trend-----the   ----up the line of command person----decided
 to have all professionals involved in the program-----visit the jail  ----


----------



## Connery

irosie91 said:


> sherri has  claimed that Israeli prisons are "DUNGEONS"     she likes to
> use   BUZZ WORDS---consistent   with all  Goebellian nazi propagandaists.
> Some time ago ----I demanded a right to   INSPECT   a jail----because a
> client had  insisted he was ENDANGERED THERE  -----Unlike sherri -----
> I do understand that   a description of a jail as "dangerous"   is not to be
> parroted like an idiot------I did the inspection-----the convict had lied
> 
> I stared a trend-----the   ----up the line of command person----decided
> to have all professionals involved in the program-----visit the jail  ----



sherri uses BUZZ WORDS because she is always buzzed when she posts...


----------



## Connery

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Samer Issawi will have a court hearing tomorrow and it will lead either to his freedom or his death
> 
> 
> 
> http://sphotos-a.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-snc6/184523_486481594726856_1407997009_n.jpg



Has sammi filed out his organ donor card yet?


----------



## irosie91

The case has been postponed     Anyone interested 
in getting to know the filth of islamo nazi propaganda---
take a look at some of the headlines  up today---
describing the event.     "SAMER DIES IN JAIL"
   well know----he did not die and chances are 
   he is not even experiencing anything beyond 
   weight loss.   He certainly does not appear to 
   be a person dying of starvation.   Extreme 
   weight loss does involve loss of MUSCLE 
   mass and weakness    Infusion of liquids and 
   vitamins and minerals is not difficult----but 
   getting LIPIDS into the blood stream 
   is dangerous   (as far as I know)


----------



## freedombecki

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I guess if we cause babies somewhere else in the world to have birth defects, the Zionists and baby killers here could care less!
> 
> Live and let die, your motto!
> 
> 
> 
> No one here said any such thing, Sherri. And you know it, too, don't you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, tell me what you are doing right now to stop the US from exporting depleted uranium weapons that cause birth defects in babies in foreign lands where they are being used to attack civilians with? Will not be holding my breath waiting to hear back from you on that! Silence in the face of Injustice is embracing that Injustice! Truth may be hurtful but I do not plan to ever let that stop me from speaking it and speaking against Injustice! You obviously choose another path to take!
Click to expand...

The US is bombing neither Palestine nor Israel. This forum deals with Palestine and Israel.

The US gives Palestinian refugees $500 million in aid each year through UNRWA. In many years, when there is the need, we up the ante by up to 60 million if food is scarce for the Palestinians. US Aid to Israel and Palesine

Please have Hamas quit shelling Israel, won't you? That way, Israel will cease and desist, when Hamas terrorists who shell and bomb at them often stop. It's just that simple.
http://www.ifamericansknew.org/stats/usaid.html


----------



## irosie91

"The US gives Palestinian refugees $500 million in aid each year through UNRWA."

                         thanks for the figure     becki     I propose that the OBAMA 
   write a letter to SAMER     stating that UNLESS HE EATS HIS NICE ISRAELI 
   PRISON LUNCH------the usa will end   food aid to   his  "people"    and he 
   will lose his  TELEVISION RIGHTS  as well


----------



## irosie91

good one ,  Connery


----------



## toastman

irosie91 said:


> "The US gives Palestinian refugees $500 million in aid each year through UNRWA."
> 
> thanks for the figure     becki     I propose that the OBAMA
> write a letter to SAMER     stating that UNLESS HE EATS HIS NICE ISRAELI
> PRISON LUNCH------the usa will end   food aid to   his  "people"    and he
> will lose his  TELEVISION RIGHTS  as well



But then he won't be able to watch the ISlamic Jhad channel !!


----------



## irosie91

toastman said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> "The US gives Palestinian refugees $500 million in aid each year through UNRWA."
> 
> thanks for the figure     becki     I propose that the OBAMA
> write a letter to SAMER     stating that UNLESS HE EATS HIS NICE ISRAELI
> PRISON LUNCH------the usa will end   food aid to   his  "people"    and he
> will lose his  TELEVISION RIGHTS  as well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But then he won't be able to watch the ISlamic Jhad channel !!
Click to expand...


AN EVEN BETTER IDEA -----he should have a TV   set up in his solitary 
cell------UPON WHICH JIHAD SERMONS   will play----AROUND THE CLOCK--
    until he agrees to eat


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=dMOQQtVJEBI]Miko Peled Debates Israel Apartheid State - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## High_Gravity

Sherri is a fucking lunatic.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

freedombecki said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> 
> No one here said any such thing, Sherri. And you know it, too, don't you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, tell me what you are doing right now to stop the US from exporting depleted uranium weapons that cause birth defects in babies in foreign lands where they are being used to attack civilians with? Will not be holding my breath waiting to hear back from you on that! Silence in the face of Injustice is embracing that Injustice! Truth may be hurtful but I do not plan to ever let that stop me from speaking it and speaking against Injustice! You obviously choose another path to take!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The US is bombing neither Palestine nor Israel. This forum deals with Palestine and Israel.
> 
> The US gives Palestinian refugees $500 million in aid each year through UNRWA. In many years, when there is the need, we up the ante by up to 60 million if food is scarce for the Palestinians. US Aid to Israel and Palesine
> 
> Please have Hamas quit shelling Israel, won't you? That way, Israel will cease and desist, when Hamas terrorists who shell and bomb at them often stop. It's just that simple.
> http://www.ifamericansknew.org/stats/usaid.html
Click to expand...


Aid to Israel exceeds 3 billion dollars a year, we send money and weapons that Israel uses to continue her unlawful Occupation of Palestine. We send depleted uranium weapons that are used unlawfully against Palestinian and Lebanese civilians and children. 

We need to stop participating in the crimes of Occupation in Palestine.

Why do you support deliberate slaughter of children and civilians by Israel in Palestine that the US is funding?


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

High_Gravity said:


> Sherri is a fucking lunatic.



lol


----------



## freedombecki

irosie91 said:


> "The US gives Palestinian refugees $500 million in aid each year through UNRWA."
> 
> thanks for the figure     becki     I propose that the OBAMA
> write a letter to SAMER     stating that UNLESS HE EATS HIS NICE ISRAELI
> PRISON LUNCH------the usa will end   food aid to   his  "people"    and he
> will lose his  TELEVISION RIGHTS  as well


$100 million of that is for police protection. However, you can't protect people from themselves. Shelling Israel from areas terrorists did around children on purpose is horrible. Israel had to move an entire neighborhood because of them shelling from behind child-dense areas to get the maximum attention to their mischief. The terrorists need to quit using babies to leave in the wake of their shelling. They're directly responsible for this entire situation--these hundreds of children would be alive and well today if the terrorists would just leave the people alone. It's craven planning, and police cannot protect people from cowardly terrorists who prefer to kill children by proxy and get out quickly first so they can kill by proxy again and again.


----------



## irosie91

freedombecki said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> "The US gives Palestinian refugees $500 million in aid each year through UNRWA."
> 
> thanks for the figure     becki     I propose that the OBAMA
> write a letter to SAMER     stating that UNLESS HE EATS HIS NICE ISRAELI
> PRISON LUNCH------the usa will end   food aid to   his  "people"    and he
> will lose his  TELEVISION RIGHTS  as well
> 
> 
> 
> $100 million of that is for police protection. However, you can't protect people from themselves. Shelling Israel from areas terrorists did around children on purpose is horrible. Israel had to move an entire neighborhood because of them shelling from behind child-dense areas to get the maximum attention to their mischief. The terrorists need to quit using babies to leave in the wake of their shelling. They're directly responsible for this entire situation--these hundreds of children would be alive and well today if the terrorists would just leave the people alone. It's craven planning, and police cannot protect people from cowardly terrorists who prefer to kill children by proxy and get out quickly first so they can kill by proxy again and again.
Click to expand...



Becki    I know      but the strategy of the terrorists is not only 
supported by MUSLIMS   (that is, or course not EVERY MUSLIM IN THE 
WORLD_---just the  muslims who influence GENERAL OPINION in the 
UMMAH)      it is touted as  PIETY     One of the most horrific teachings 
includes the idea that  not only does the child who DIES IN JIHAD  
get a free ticket to jannah for eternity-----so do his parents and sibs.

it is better than  the promise of  SALVATION  to christians----even 
at times when   the church SOLD INDULGENCES   (I got that 
from high school and MARTIN LUTHER)        Islam needs a 
martin luther--(not that I am so delighted with him---but the buying 
of paradise islamic style is a lot more disgusting than 
paying a few coins for an "indulgence")


----------



## freedombecki

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, tell me what you are doing right now to stop the US from exporting depleted uranium weapons that cause birth defects in babies in foreign lands where they are being used to attack civilians with? Will not be holding my breath waiting to hear back from you on that! Silence in the face of Injustice is embracing that Injustice! Truth may be hurtful but I do not plan to ever let that stop me from speaking it and speaking against Injustice! You obviously choose another path to take!
> 
> 
> 
> The US is bombing neither Palestine nor Israel. This forum deals with Palestine and Israel.
> 
> The US gives Palestinian refugees $500 million in aid each year through UNRWA. In many years, when there is the need, we up the ante by up to 60 million if food is scarce for the Palestinians. US Aid to Israel and Palesine
> 
> Please have Hamas quit shelling Israel, won't you? That way, Israel will cease and desist, when Hamas terrorists who shell and bomb at them often stop. It's just that simple.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Aid to Israel exceeds 3 billion dollars a year, we send money and weapons that Israel uses to continue her unlawful Occupation of Palestine. We send depleted uranium weapons that are used unlawfully against Palestinian and Lebanese civilians and children.
> 
> We need to stop participating in the crimes of Occupation in Palestine.
> 
> Why do you support deliberate slaughter of children and civilians by Israel in Palestine that the US is funding?
Click to expand...

Why do you bear false witness against other Christians if you are one, and against Jesus kindred, the Israelis. You've called one of God's own Satan, on account of your pushing the envelope on bearing false and malicious witness against Israel, against UN statutes of responsibility falling on the terrorist who shoots missiles at civilians going about their daily business for having return fire conveniently shot from child-dense neighborhoods.

Israel has moved entire neighborhoods rather than let them stay where terrorists use their children to make headlines for their mercenary petty causes only to sit at the bargaining table with all-or-nothing agendas.

You're not coming clean, and the residue is sticking to you, not innocent people who present you with fact only to have you return fiction as your fire. That dog just doesn't hunt.

Leave civilians in Israel alone. Screaming wolf when there is no wolf at innocent bystanders has never worked in the civil world. Why do you think screaming wolf at USMB members is going to work any differently. It isn't, and that, madam, is the truth.


----------



## irosie91

freedombecki said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> 
> The US is bombing neither Palestine nor Israel. This forum deals with Palestine and Israel.
> 
> The US gives Palestinian refugees $500 million in aid each year through UNRWA. In many years, when there is the need, we up the ante by up to 60 million if food is scarce for the Palestinians. US Aid to Israel and Palesine
> 
> Please have Hamas quit shelling Israel, won't you? That way, Israel will cease and desist, when Hamas terrorists who shell and bomb at them often stop. It's just that simple.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aid to Israel exceeds 3 billion dollars a year, we send money and weapons that Israel uses to continue her unlawful Occupation of Palestine. We send depleted uranium weapons that are used unlawfully against Palestinian and Lebanese civilians and children.
> 
> We need to stop participating in the crimes of Occupation in Palestine.
> 
> Why do you support deliberate slaughter of children and civilians by Israel in Palestine that the US is funding?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you bear false witness against other Christians if you are one, and against Jesus kindred, the Israelis. You've called one of God's own Satan, on account of your pushing the envelope on bearing false and malicious witness against Israel, against UN statutes of responsibility falling on the terrorist who shoots missiles at civilians going about their daily business for having return fire conveniently shot from child-dense neighborhoods.
> 
> Israel has moved entire neighborhoods rather than let them stay where terrorists use their children to make headlines for their mercenary petty causes only to sit at the bargaining table with all-or-nothing agendas.
> 
> You're not coming clean, and the residue is sticking to you, not innocent people who present you with fact only to have you return fiction as your fire. That dog just doesn't hunt.
> 
> Leave civilians in Israel alone. Screaming wolf when there is no wolf at innocent bystanders has never worked in the civil world. Why do you think screaming wolf at USMB members is going to work any differently. It isn't, and that, madam, is the truth.
Click to expand...




Becki     the  "palestinians"  are using   "TRIED AND TRUE"    Methods to attain their 
goals      THE GLORIOUS AGE OF ISLAMIC CONQUEST   was accomplished thru 
terrorism upon children         it worked for them in the past and they are confident 
of its efficacy    -------thus the motto   "WE LOVE DEATH---YOU SEEK LIFE----WE 
WILL WIN"           do not try to influence  sherri   with her purported belief in 
something called   "isa"  -------she endorses the cult of death


----------



## freedombecki

irosie91 said:


> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> "The US gives Palestinian refugees $500 million in aid each year through UNRWA."
> 
> thanks for the figure     becki     I propose that the OBAMA
> write a letter to SAMER     stating that UNLESS HE EATS HIS NICE ISRAELI
> PRISON LUNCH------the usa will end   food aid to   his  "people"    and he
> will lose his  TELEVISION RIGHTS  as well
> 
> 
> 
> $100 million of that is for police protection. However, you can't protect people from themselves. Shelling Israel from areas terrorists did around children on purpose is horrible. Israel had to move an entire neighborhood because of them shelling from behind child-dense areas to get the maximum attention to their mischief. The terrorists need to quit using babies to leave in the wake of their shelling. They're directly responsible for this entire situation--these hundreds of children would be alive and well today if the terrorists would just leave the people alone. It's craven planning, and police cannot protect people from cowardly terrorists who prefer to kill children by proxy and get out quickly first so they can kill by proxy again and again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Becki    I know      but the strategy of the terrorists is not only
> supported by MUSLIMS   (that is, or course not EVERY MUSLIM IN THE
> WORLD_---just the  muslims who influence GENERAL OPINION in the
> UMMAH)      it is touted as  PIETY     One of the most horrific teachings
> includes the idea that  not only does the child who DIES IN JIHAD
> get a free ticket to jannah for eternity-----so do his parents and sibs.
> 
> it is better than  the promise of  SALVATION  to christians----even
> at times when   the church SOLD INDULGENCES   (I got that
> from high school and MARTIN LUTHER)        Islam needs a
> martin luther--(not that I am so delighted with him---but the buying
> of paradise islamic style is a lot more disgusting than
> paying a few coins for an "indulgence")
Click to expand...

I hope the Hamas terrorists will stop using children to hide behind in order to get attention. I'm for letting the children live. The terrorists are taught to use the innocent to get their mercenary goals accomplished. Making children die is not going to get them their desired result. The World Court needs to try them for murdering their alleged fellow Muslims who haven't even lost their baby teeth yet.


----------



## MHunterB

High_Gravity said:


> Sherri is a fucking lunatic.



HG, I think you're absolutely wrong to say such a thing about our representative of 'Christian Humanitarian Pacifism'.  

She spends far too much time pursuing her 'cause' on the internet to be bothered with such mundane and fleshly diversions as fornication.....


----------



## High_Gravity

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sherri is a fucking lunatic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol
Click to expand...


Exactly. Thanks for proving my point.


----------



## irosie91

freedombecki said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> 
> $100 million of that is for police protection. However, you can't protect people from themselves. Shelling Israel from areas terrorists did around children on purpose is horrible. Israel had to move an entire neighborhood because of them shelling from behind child-dense areas to get the maximum attention to their mischief. The terrorists need to quit using babies to leave in the wake of their shelling. They're directly responsible for this entire situation--these hundreds of children would be alive and well today if the terrorists would just leave the people alone. It's craven planning, and police cannot protect people from cowardly terrorists who prefer to kill children by proxy and get out quickly first so they can kill by proxy again and again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Becki    I know      but the strategy of the terrorists is not only
> supported by MUSLIMS   (that is, or course not EVERY MUSLIM IN THE
> WORLD_---just the  muslims who influence GENERAL OPINION in the
> UMMAH)      it is touted as  PIETY     One of the most horrific teachings
> includes the idea that  not only does the child who DIES IN JIHAD
> get a free ticket to jannah for eternity-----so do his parents and sibs.
> 
> it is better than  the promise of  SALVATION  to christians----even
> at times when   the church SOLD INDULGENCES   (I got that
> from high school and MARTIN LUTHER)        Islam needs a
> martin luther--(not that I am so delighted with him---but the buying
> of paradise islamic style is a lot more disgusting than
> paying a few coins for an "indulgence")
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I hope the Hamas terrorists will stop using children to hide behind in order to get attention. I'm for letting the children live. The terrorists are taught to use the innocent to get their mercenary goals accomplished. Making children die is not going to get them their desired result. The World Court needs to try them for murdering their alleged fellow Muslims who haven't even lost their baby teeth yet.
Click to expand...




Marge----based on some interactions     not many but some---I have had 
with the issue of    "wife abuse"   among muslims,   I have come to the 
conclusion that the fault lies with  MUSLIM WOMEN ----it is the women who 
foster it.     When a woman whose DAUGHTER is being abused takes 
the "side"  or her son-in-law     and so do the woman's brothers---that is 
a big clue as to the root of the problem.   My impression based on some ---
but limited----but still some----first hand observation    is that muslim women 
being abused HAVE NO ONE TO HELP THEM   not even their own mothers   

It may very well be that muslim mothers who see their own 
children ENDANGERED    have no place to go and COMPLAIN because some-
how  ----the men want it that way.   When I hear of a woman saying  
"I am glad that my son was martyred" ---my sense is    NO SHE ISN'T---
but she is STUCK


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

freedombecki said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> "The US gives Palestinian refugees $500 million in aid each year through UNRWA."
> 
> thanks for the figure     becki     I propose that the OBAMA
> write a letter to SAMER     stating that UNLESS HE EATS HIS NICE ISRAELI
> PRISON LUNCH------the usa will end   food aid to   his  "people"    and he
> will lose his  TELEVISION RIGHTS  as well
> 
> 
> 
> $100 million of that is for police protection. However, you can't protect people from themselves. Shelling Israel from areas terrorists did around children on purpose is horrible. Israel had to move an entire neighborhood because of them shelling from behind child-dense areas to get the maximum attention to their mischief. The terrorists need to quit using babies to leave in the wake of their shelling. They're directly responsible for this entire situation--these hundreds of children would be alive and well today if the terrorists would just leave the people alone. It's craven planning, and police cannot protect people from cowardly terrorists who prefer to kill children by proxy and get out quickly first so they can kill by proxy again and again.
Click to expand...


The Occupation inflicts daily crimes on those occupied. Terrorism  created Israel and terrorism sustains it and that is what  Miko Peled addresses in that video. He is a Jewish Israeli and his father was a general in the IDF, he knows exactly what he is talking about. You lyingly or in ignorance call Resistance to Occupation terrorism.


----------



## Connery

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> "The US gives Palestinian refugees $500 million in aid each year through UNRWA."
> 
> thanks for the figure     becki     I propose that the OBAMA
> write a letter to SAMER     stating that UNLESS HE EATS HIS NICE ISRAELI
> PRISON LUNCH------the usa will end   food aid to   his  "people"    and he
> will lose his  TELEVISION RIGHTS  as well
> 
> 
> 
> $100 million of that is for police protection. However, you can't protect people from themselves. Shelling Israel from areas terrorists did around children on purpose is horrible. Israel had to move an entire neighborhood because of them shelling from behind child-dense areas to get the maximum attention to their mischief. The terrorists need to quit using babies to leave in the wake of their shelling. They're directly responsible for this entire situation--these hundreds of children would be alive and well today if the terrorists would just leave the people alone. It's craven planning, and police cannot protect people from cowardly terrorists who prefer to kill children by proxy and get out quickly first so they can kill by proxy again and again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Occupation inflicts daily crimes on those occupied. Terrorism  created Israel and terrorism sustains it and that is what  Miko Peled addresses in that video. *He is a Jewish Israeli and his father was a general in the IDF, he knows exactly what he is talking about.* You lyingly or in ignorance call Resistance to Occupation terrorism.
Click to expand...



Bullshit


----------



## skye

Connery said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> 
> $100 million of that is for police protection. However, you can't protect people from themselves. Shelling Israel from areas terrorists did around children on purpose is horrible. Israel had to move an entire neighborhood because of them shelling from behind child-dense areas to get the maximum attention to their mischief. The terrorists need to quit using babies to leave in the wake of their shelling. They're directly responsible for this entire situation--these hundreds of children would be alive and well today if the terrorists would just leave the people alone. It's craven planning, and police cannot protect people from cowardly terrorists who prefer to kill children by proxy and get out quickly first so they can kill by proxy again and again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Occupation inflicts daily crimes on those occupied. Terrorism  created Israel and terrorism sustains it and that is what  Miko Peled addresses in that video. *He is a Jewish Israeli and his father was a general in the IDF, he knows exactly what he is talking about.* You lyingly or in ignorance call Resistance to Occupation terrorism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit
Click to expand...


Second Third and Fourth


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> "The US gives Palestinian refugees $500 million in aid each year through UNRWA."
> 
> thanks for the figure     becki     I propose that the OBAMA
> write a letter to SAMER     stating that UNLESS HE EATS HIS NICE ISRAELI
> PRISON LUNCH------the usa will end   food aid to   his  "people"    and he
> will lose his  TELEVISION RIGHTS  as well
> 
> 
> 
> $100 million of that is for police protection. However, you can't protect people from themselves. Shelling Israel from areas terrorists did around children on purpose is horrible. Israel had to move an entire neighborhood because of them shelling from behind child-dense areas to get the maximum attention to their mischief. The terrorists need to quit using babies to leave in the wake of their shelling. They're directly responsible for this entire situation--these hundreds of children would be alive and well today if the terrorists would just leave the people alone. It's craven planning, and police cannot protect people from cowardly terrorists who prefer to kill children by proxy and get out quickly first so they can kill by proxy again and again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Occupation inflicts daily crimes on those occupied. Terrorism  created Israel and terrorism sustains it and that is what  Miko Peled addresses in that video. He is a Jewish Israeli and his father was a general in the IDF, he knows exactly what he is talking about. You lyingly or in ignorance call Resistance to Occupation terrorism.
Click to expand...

Gaza is an Israeli maintained concentration camp and any rockets or resistance are in response to attacks against and inside Gaza, they are resistance to Terrorism of The Jewish State.


----------



## MHunterB

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> "The US gives Palestinian refugees $500 million in aid each year through UNRWA."
> 
> thanks for the figure     becki     I propose that the OBAMA
> write a letter to SAMER     stating that UNLESS HE EATS HIS NICE ISRAELI
> PRISON LUNCH------the usa will end   food aid to   his  "people"    and he
> will lose his  TELEVISION RIGHTS  as well
> 
> 
> 
> $100 million of that is for police protection. However, you can't protect people from themselves. Shelling Israel from areas terrorists did around children on purpose is horrible. Israel had to move an entire neighborhood because of them shelling from behind child-dense areas to get the maximum attention to their mischief. The terrorists need to quit using babies to leave in the wake of their shelling. They're directly responsible for this entire situation--these hundreds of children would be alive and well today if the terrorists would just leave the people alone. It's craven planning, and police cannot protect people from cowardly terrorists who prefer to kill children by proxy and get out quickly first so they can kill by proxy again and again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Occupation inflicts daily crimes on those occupied. Terrorism  created Israel and terrorism sustains it and that is what  Miko Peled addresses in that video. He is a Jewish Israeli and his father was a general in the IDF, he knows exactly what he is talking about. You lyingly or in ignorance call Resistance to Occupation terrorism.
Click to expand...


Correction:  He is *one* Jewish Israeli who believes that.  There are *6,999,999* other Israelis who do not.  And I doubt that any general of any nation has been telling his kids military information *unless they had a need to know*  - it would be the height of unprofessional behavior.  And even you should realize that military people have a strong professional ethic..


----------



## MHunterB

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> 
> $100 million of that is for police protection. However, you can't protect people from themselves. Shelling Israel from areas terrorists did around children on purpose is horrible. Israel had to move an entire neighborhood because of them shelling from behind child-dense areas to get the maximum attention to their mischief. The terrorists need to quit using babies to leave in the wake of their shelling. They're directly responsible for this entire situation--these hundreds of children would be alive and well today if the terrorists would just leave the people alone. It's craven planning, and police cannot protect people from cowardly terrorists who prefer to kill children by proxy and get out quickly first so they can kill by proxy again and again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Occupation inflicts daily crimes on those occupied. Terrorism  created Israel and terrorism sustains it and that is what  Miko Peled addresses in that video. He is a Jewish Israeli and his father was a general in the IDF, he knows exactly what he is talking about. You lyingly or in ignorance call Resistance to Occupation terrorism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Gaza is an Israeli maintained concentration camp and any rockets or resistance are in response to attacks against and inside Gaza, they are resistance to Terrorism of The Jewish State.
Click to expand...


OK, that comparison is so idiotic and unreal it's evidence of extreme delusion on the part of the sherriwhore.


----------



## skye

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> 
> $100 million of that is for police protection. However, you can't protect people from themselves. Shelling Israel from areas terrorists did around children on purpose is horrible. Israel had to move an entire neighborhood because of them shelling from behind child-dense areas to get the maximum attention to their mischief. The terrorists need to quit using babies to leave in the wake of their shelling. They're directly responsible for this entire situation--these hundreds of children would be alive and well today if the terrorists would just leave the people alone. It's craven planning, and police cannot protect people from cowardly terrorists who prefer to kill children by proxy and get out quickly first so they can kill by proxy again and again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Occupation inflicts daily crimes on those occupied. Terrorism  created Israel and terrorism sustains it and that is what  Miko Peled addresses in that video. He is a Jewish Israeli and his father was a general in the IDF, he knows exactly what he is talking about. You lyingly or in ignorance call Resistance to Occupation terrorism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Gaza is an Israeli maintained concentration camp and any rockets or resistance are in response to attacks against and inside Gaza, they are resistance to Terrorism of The Jewish State.
Click to expand...



you are a bore.... a loser ... you are a blah blah blah .... don't you realize it by now ....


!@#$%^&&**(   yawn  ,,,, Oh Lord so many morons  like you   around ... )))


Bang Bang You are Gone! WTF


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> 
> $100 million of that is for police protection. However, you can't protect people from themselves. Shelling Israel from areas terrorists did around children on purpose is horrible. Israel had to move an entire neighborhood because of them shelling from behind child-dense areas to get the maximum attention to their mischief. The terrorists need to quit using babies to leave in the wake of their shelling. They're directly responsible for this entire situation--these hundreds of children would be alive and well today if the terrorists would just leave the people alone. It's craven planning, and police cannot protect people from cowardly terrorists who prefer to kill children by proxy and get out quickly first so they can kill by proxy again and again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Occupation inflicts daily crimes on those occupied. Terrorism  created Israel and terrorism sustains it and that is what  Miko Peled addresses in that video. He is a Jewish Israeli and his father was a general in the IDF, he knows exactly what he is talking about. You lyingly or in ignorance call Resistance to Occupation terrorism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Gaza is an Israeli maintained concentration camp and any rockets or resistance are in response to attacks against and inside Gaza, they are resistance to Terrorism of The Jewish State.
Click to expand...


Miko Peled was born in 1961 in Jerusalem and his father Matttiyahu  Peled  was a General officer in the Israeli army and a member of the Knesset. In 2012, Miko wrote a book entitled The General's Son and I just checked Amazon and see it is a 5 star rated book and available for purchase for $20.00. Have to add that to my list of books to buy.


----------



## skye

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Occupation inflicts daily crimes on those occupied. Terrorism  created Israel and terrorism sustains it and that is what  Miko Peled addresses in that video. He is a Jewish Israeli and his father was a general in the IDF, he knows exactly what he is talking about. You lyingly or in ignorance call Resistance to Occupation terrorism.
> 
> 
> 
> Gaza is an Israeli maintained concentration camp and any rockets or resistance are in response to attacks against and inside Gaza, they are resistance to Terrorism of The Jewish State.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Miko Peled was born in 1961 in Jerusalem and his father Matttiyahu  Peled  was a General officer in the Israeli army and a member of the Knesset. In 2012, Miko wrote a book entitled The General's Son and I just checked Amazon and see it is a 5 star rated book and available for purchase for $20.00. Have to add that to my list of books to buy.
Click to expand...






   !@#$%^&^&***


----------



## Hossfly

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Occupation inflicts daily crimes on those occupied. Terrorism  created Israel and terrorism sustains it and that is what  Miko Peled addresses in that video. He is a Jewish Israeli and his father was a general in the IDF, he knows exactly what he is talking about. You lyingly or in ignorance call Resistance to Occupation terrorism.
> 
> 
> 
> Gaza is an Israeli maintained concentration camp and any rockets or resistance are in response to attacks against and inside Gaza, they are resistance to Terrorism of The Jewish State.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Miko Peled was born in 1961 in Jerusalem and his father Matttiyahu  Peled  was a General officer in the Israeli army and a member of the Knesset. In 2012, Miko wrote a book entitled The General's Son and I just checked Amazon and see it is a 5 star rated book and available for purchase for $20.00. Have to add that to my list of books to buy.
Click to expand...

You could work out that $20 in trade.


----------



## Connery

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Occupation inflicts daily crimes on those occupied. Terrorism  created Israel and terrorism sustains it and that is what  Miko Peled addresses in that video. He is a Jewish Israeli and his father was a general in the IDF, he knows exactly what he is talking about. You lyingly or in ignorance call Resistance to Occupation terrorism.
> 
> 
> 
> Gaza is an Israeli maintained concentration camp and any rockets or resistance are in response to attacks against and inside Gaza, they are resistance to Terrorism of The Jewish State.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Miko Peled was born in 1961 in Jerusalem and his father Matttiyahu  Peled  was a General officer in the Israeli army and a member of the Knesset. In 2012, Miko wrote a book entitled The General's Son and I just checked Amazon and see it is a 5 star rated book and available for purchase for $20.00. Have to add that to my list of books to buy.
Click to expand...



You still holding on to that 5 bucks you refused to donate to charity and bragged about you skinflint. Now you only have to scrape up 15 bucks you chiseler.


----------



## skye

If Samer wants to die and become a martyr....why should anybody anywhere stop him....


Fuck him.


Who is next.


----------



## skye

Let the son of a b****  die


----------



## Connery

Carnegie Deli in NYC is naming a sandwich after Sammie in his honor.

It will be called the egg McSammi Samnmie


----------



## MHunterB

Hossfly said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gaza is an Israeli maintained concentration camp and any rockets or resistance are in response to attacks against and inside Gaza, they are resistance to Terrorism of The Jewish State.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Miko Peled was born in 1961 in Jerusalem and his father Matttiyahu  Peled  was a General officer in the Israeli army and a member of the Knesset. In 2012, Miko wrote a book entitled The General's Son and I just checked Amazon and see it is a 5 star rated book and available for purchase for $20.00. Have to add that to my list of books to buy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You could work out that $20 in trade.
Click to expand...


But at the rates she can charge, it'd take a week......


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

freedombecki said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> 
> The US is bombing neither Palestine nor Israel. This forum deals with Palestine and Israel.
> 
> The US gives Palestinian refugees $500 million in aid each year through UNRWA. In many years, when there is the need, we up the ante by up to 60 million if food is scarce for the Palestinians. US Aid to Israel and Palesine
> 
> Please have Hamas quit shelling Israel, won't you? That way, Israel will cease and desist, when Hamas terrorists who shell and bomb at them often stop. It's just that simple.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aid to Israel exceeds 3 billion dollars a year, we send money and weapons that Israel uses to continue her unlawful Occupation of Palestine. We send depleted uranium weapons that are used unlawfully against Palestinian and Lebanese civilians and children.
> 
> We need to stop participating in the crimes of Occupation in Palestine.
> 
> Why do you support deliberate slaughter of children and civilians by Israel in Palestine that the US is funding?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you bear false witness against other Christians if you are one, and against Jesus kindred, the Israelis. You've called one of God's own Satan, on account of your pushing the envelope on bearing false and malicious witness against Israel, against UN statutes of responsibility falling on the terrorist who shoots missiles at civilians going about their daily business for having return fire conveniently shot from child-dense neighborhoods.
> 
> Israel has moved entire neighborhoods rather than let them stay where terrorists use their children to make headlines for their mercenary petty causes only to sit at the bargaining table with all-or-nothing agendas.
> 
> You're not coming clean, and the residue is sticking to you, not innocent people who present you with fact only to have you return fiction as your fire. That dog just doesn't hunt.
> 
> Leave civilians in Israel alone. Screaming wolf when there is no wolf at innocent bystanders has never worked in the civil world. Why do you think screaming wolf at USMB members is going to work any differently. It isn't, and that, madam, is the truth.
Click to expand...


Jews are not Christians and Jesus tells me to confront Injustice and oppose it. Because Christians, some of them have been deceived into believing lies about what is happening in Palestine and they support the ones inflicting Injustice does not mean I should go along with them and be deceived with them.


----------



## Roudy

Gaza is a concentration camp?  Why don't you ask BIK who says its a great place to vacation and goes there often during summer.  Wow.


----------



## irosie91

Didn't  sherri promise us that if  Israel did not releast  samer  YESTERDAY---he would be dead by today?      Did I misread something?


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

P F Tinmore said:


> BILIN, West Bank (Reuters) &#8211; Palestinian protesters rammed a bulldozer Friday into a contested barrier near the village of Bilin, days after the Israeli army said it would finally comply with a court order and reposition the fence.
> 
> Israeli soldiers fired volleys of tear gas and jets of foul-smelling liquid to force the flag-waving demonstrators away from the metal fencing that keeps locals from their land.
> 
> The Israeli military tore down a watchtower overlooking Bilin Wednesday and said they were ready to dismantle part of the fence, four years after the high court ruled it should be re-routed to give Palestinians greater access to farmland.
> 
> Palestinian leaders and activists descended on Bilin on Friday to celebrate the decision, but said the protests would continue because much of the land remained inaccessible.
> 
> "What the village of Bilin has got back because of the changing of the course of the wall represents less than half of the lands that were confiscated," Palestinian Prime Minister Salam Fayyad told Reuters television.
> 
> Palestinians use bulldozer to ram Israeli fence - Yahoo! News





SherriMunnerlyn said:


> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Aid to Israel exceeds 3 billion dollars a year, we send money and weapons that Israel uses to continue her unlawful Occupation of Palestine. We send depleted uranium weapons that are used unlawfully against Palestinian and Lebanese civilians and children.
> 
> We need to stop participating in the crimes of Occupation in Palestine.
> 
> Why do you support deliberate slaughter of children and civilians by Israel in Palestine that the US is funding?
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you bear false witness against other Christians if you are one, and against Jesus kindred, the Israelis. You've called one of God's own Satan, on account of your pushing the envelope on bearing false and malicious witness against Israel, against UN statutes of responsibility falling on the terrorist who shoots missiles at civilians going about their daily business for having return fire conveniently shot from child-dense neighborhoods.
> 
> Israel has moved entire neighborhoods rather than let them stay where terrorists use their children to make headlines for their mercenary petty causes only to sit at the bargaining table with all-or-nothing agendas.
> 
> You're not coming clean, and the residue is sticking to you, not innocent people who present you with fact only to have you return fiction as your fire. That dog just doesn't hunt.
> 
> Leave civilians in Israel alone. Screaming wolf when there is no wolf at innocent bystanders has never worked in the civil world. Why do you think screaming wolf at USMB members is going to work any differently. It isn't, and that, madam, is the truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jews are not Christians and Jesus tells me to confront Injustice and oppose it. Because Christians, some of them have been deceived into believing lies about what is happening in Palestine and they support the ones inflicting Injustice does not mean I should go along with them and be deceived with them.
Click to expand...


Israel has killed over 8000 civilians and over 1600 children since the First Intifada commenced, and human rights groups tell us most were civilians and many, they were killed in operations that violate intl law. Israel occupies Palestine. Israel targets civilians. You denying these truths, when you do so, makes you a liar and nothing Jesus ever said tells me to be silent when confronted with such deception and lies. I think about Peter and his denying Christ three times the night Jesus was taken by Jews and Judas and it was Jews  who crucified Him. Satan very much influenced those Jews and Peter and Judas and Jesus spoke about all and their wrong acts. Salvation does not insulate Christians from being deceived by Satan. And other Christians are not told be silent in the face of this either.


----------



## Connery

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> BILIN, West Bank (Reuters)  Palestinian protesters rammed a bulldozer Friday into a contested barrier near the village of Bilin, days after the Israeli army said it would finally comply with a court order and reposition the fence.
> 
> Israeli soldiers fired volleys of tear gas and jets of foul-smelling liquid to force the flag-waving demonstrators away from the metal fencing that keeps locals from their land.
> 
> The Israeli military tore down a watchtower overlooking Bilin Wednesday and said they were ready to dismantle part of the fence, four years after the high court ruled it should be re-routed to give Palestinians greater access to farmland.
> 
> Palestinian leaders and activists descended on Bilin on Friday to celebrate the decision, but said the protests would continue because much of the land remained inaccessible.
> 
> "What the village of Bilin has got back because of the changing of the course of the wall represents less than half of the lands that were confiscated," Palestinian Prime Minister Salam Fayyad told Reuters television.
> 
> Palestinians use bulldozer to ram Israeli fence - Yahoo! News
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you bear false witness against other Christians if you are one, and against Jesus kindred, the Israelis. You've called one of God's own Satan, on account of your pushing the envelope on bearing false and malicious witness against Israel, against UN statutes of responsibility falling on the terrorist who shoots missiles at civilians going about their daily business for having return fire conveniently shot from child-dense neighborhoods.
> 
> Israel has moved entire neighborhoods rather than let them stay where terrorists use their children to make headlines for their mercenary petty causes only to sit at the bargaining table with all-or-nothing agendas.
> 
> You're not coming clean, and the residue is sticking to you, not innocent people who present you with fact only to have you return fiction as your fire. That dog just doesn't hunt.
> 
> Leave civilians in Israel alone. Screaming wolf when there is no wolf at innocent bystanders has never worked in the civil world. Why do you think screaming wolf at USMB members is going to work any differently. It isn't, and that, madam, is the truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jews are not Christians and Jesus tells me to confront Injustice and oppose it. Because Christians, some of them have been deceived into believing lies about what is happening in Palestine and they support the ones inflicting Injustice does not mean I should go along with them and be deceived with them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Israel has killed over 8000 civilians and over 1600 children since the First Intifada commenced, and human rights groups tell us most were civilians and many, they were killed in operations that violate intl law. Israel occupies Palestine. Israel targets civilians. You denying these truths, when you do so, makes you a liar and nothing Jesus ever said tells me to be silent when confronted with such deception and lies. I think about Peter and his denying Christ three times the night Jesus was taken by Jews and Judas and it was Jews  who crucified Him.* Satan very much influenced those Jews and Peter and Judas and Jesus spoke about all and their wrong acts. Salvation does not insulate Christians from being deceived by Satan. And other Christians are not told be silent in the face of this either.*
Click to expand...


You are nuts sherri.


Another fact, there have been a total of  15,047 missile and mortar attacks made by Palaistine against Israel between 2001 and November 21, 2012.

 Moreover, from your source B'tselem, Rocket and mortar fire as a war crime:

"Palestinian organizations that fire rockets and mortar shells into Israel openly declare that they intend to strike Israeli civilians, among other targets. Aiming attacks at civilians is both immoral and illegal, and the intentional killing of civilians is defined a grave breach of the Fourth Geneva Convention and a war crime that cannot be justified, under any circumstance. Furthermore, the rockets and mortar shells are illegal weapons, even when aimed at military objects, as they are greatly imprecise and endanger civilians present both in the area from which they are fired and where they land, thus violating two fundamental principles of the laws of war: distinction and proportionality.

In a significant number of cases, Palestinians have fired the rockets and mortar shells from civilian residential areas. International humanitarian law (IHL) prohibits attacks from inside or near the homes of civilians, and using civilians as human shields. Palestinian organizations that choose to carry out attacks against communities in Israel from within or near populated areas breach this rule, and in doing so, demonstrate not only their intention to harm Israeli civilians, but also indifference to the lives of Palestinian civilians."
*Rocket and mortar fire into Israel | B'Tselem*

Kindly, sober up, take your meds, get therapy, just do what ever it takes to get a grip on reality. You just may  exorcise those demons that possess you and find a new way of looking at life in a more realistic fashion.


----------



## irosie91

When sherri  talks about  the events of the New Testament----there is something 
    artificial about it   -----as if she is not really a christian.    I have been in churches 
    many times  and heard lots of sermons.   Even the most silly preacher does 
    not tell the bible stories in the idiotic manner she does----


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

I see becoming involved with what is happening in Palestine with these unlawfully detained political prisoners as an opportunity for a Christian. Jesus said you will be hated for following me and I see that hate I am the recipient of as confirmation I am doing exactly what I am supposed to be doing. Opportunities are invitations from Jesus, come and follow me, come and see this.. We follow or we do not.  We turn down the invitation, we miss out on Blessings. So much about being a Christian is Choices.Sherri


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Not sure if I posted here about the Israel Court hearing yesterday in which The Jewish State refused to release Samer . Another hearing in a month, justice does not exist in Occupation and Apartheid Zionist courts.  It looks more and more likely Martyrdom will be the fate Of Samer Issawi. My prayers and my tears and my words and all my actions to do all I can grasp to help to save this man's life can do nothing to alter God's plan for Samer from coming about . So  my prayer for Samer is may God'will be done, I place it all in God's hands to take care of him and all of this. Sherri


----------



## irosie91

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> I see becoming involved with what is happening in Palestine with these unlawfully detained political prisoners as an opportunity for a Christian. Jesus said you will be hated for following me and I see that hate I am the recipient of as confirmation I am doing exactly what I am supposed to be doing. Opportunities are invitations from Jesus, come and follow me, come and see this.. We follow or we do not.  We turn down the invitation, we miss out on Blessings. So much about being a Christian is Choices.Sherri




Fascinating    the islamo nazis are getting more and more creative with their 
techniques in flirting with   naive  christians      I am old enough to remember 
their campaign to attract blacks  ------almost as disgusting and underhanded. 
    but then I am also old enough and had enough early contact to understand  
    just how hypocritical is this one.    I would date this current flirt with christians 
    to about  the late  1970s
    It was about that time that----after about 20 years of  my own experience 
    of muslims telling me how horrible is christianity and how disgusting 
    are christians and how----what a jerky and disgusting idea is  "turn the 
    cheek  -----and after hearing 
    a mosque rant that left me nauseated on a Good Friday---suddenly 
    I heard a young arab girl announce   "THE CHRISTIANS ARE OUR 
    ALLIES"       she even remarked on the issue of   "we respect Jesus"

   It's almost funny----in my early encounters with muslims---they tried 
   to convince me how much they HONORED JEWS    Back then 
   they played with the  "THEY USE IDOLS"  idea when they talked 
   about  christians-----and,  of course ----the DESPISED HINDUS .
   I even experienced  muslims putting hiindus down on the 
   issue that  THEY DON't EAT BEEF  

   Anyone really want to know what muslims think of christians----
   say you are a jew-----I could pass as either christian or jew--but 
   I would have a hard time passing as HINDU-----but my hubby can 
   if he does not speak.    In any case I really do not know what 
   muslims say to hindus----other than how wonderful was the  
   MOGHUL EMPIRE for India


----------



## Connery

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> I see becoming involved with what is happening in Palestine with these unlawfully detained political prisoners as an opportunity for a Christian. Jesus said you will be hated for following me and I see that hate I am the recipient of as confirmation I am doing exactly what I am supposed to be doing. *Opportunities are invitations from Jesus, come and follow me, come and see this.*. We follow or we do not. * We turn down the invitation, we miss out on Blessings.* So much about being a Christian is Choices.Sherri




Have you ever thought about accepting that invitation you received from the   detox, it would be a wonderful opportunity for you.


----------



## Hossfly

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Not sure if I posted here about the Israel Court hearing yesterday in which The Jewish State refused to release Samer . Another hearing in a month, justice does not exist in Occupation and Apartheid Zionist courts.  It looks more and more likely Martyrdom will be the fate Of Samer Issawi. My prayers and my tears and my words and all my actions to do all I can grasp to help to save this man's life can do nothing to alter God's plan for Samer from coming about . So  my prayer for Samer is may God'will be done, I place it all in God's hands to take care of him and all of this. Sherri


Giving up, Sherri? Can't handle the job? Then quit spouting your garbage.


----------



## irosie91

I think that the last invitations Jesus issued were to the LAST SUPPER  
  An interesting factoid for the history buffs.    In jerusalem ---back then --
  there were specially designated   ----something like little  "banquet"  halls 
  where people got together for a joint  passover seder     Passover suppers 
  were supposed to include a WHOLE LAMB   back then  ----too much for a small 
  family so they were joint affairs.    There were actual commentaries on how 
  to conduct the things -----because the lamb was supposed to be all finished 
  up for that one meal-----no provision for lamb sandwiches next day or lamb 
  hash.    The description of the  LAST SUPPER in the New Testament---
  suggest that  Jesus aka Yeshua was the host of the party.    
       right now-----what is really NEEDED is an invitation to supper ---
  issued to    SAMER------an invitation he  CANNOT REFUSE


----------



## Hossfly

irosie91 said:


> I think that the last invitations Jesus issued were to the LAST SUPPER
> An interesting factoid for the history buffs.    In jerusalem ---back then --
> there were specially designated   ----something like little  "banquet"  halls
> where people got together for a joint  passover seder     Passover suppers
> were supposed to include a WHOLE LAMB   back then  ----too much for a small
> family so they were joint affairs.    There were actual commentaries on how
> to conduct the things -----because the lamb was supposed to be all finished
> up for that one meal-----no provision for lamb sandwiches next day or lamb
> hash.    The description of the  LAST SUPPER in the New Testament---
> suggest that  Jesus aka Yeshua was the host of the party.
> right now-----what is really NEEDED is an invitation to supper ---
> issued to    SAMER------an invitation he  CANNOT REFUSE


Samer is going to be one busy boy! He signed a contract to be the spokesman for Slim-Fast, has been asked to have a biography written with movie rights,go on a 91 city book signing tour and a guest spot on the Tonight show. All this while continuing his hunger strike. What a man!


----------



## irosie91

Hossfly said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think that the last invitations Jesus issued were to the LAST SUPPER
> An interesting factoid for the history buffs.    In jerusalem ---back then --
> there were specially designated   ----something like little  "banquet"  halls
> where people got together for a joint  passover seder     Passover suppers
> were supposed to include a WHOLE LAMB   back then  ----too much for a small
> family so they were joint affairs.    There were actual commentaries on how
> to conduct the things -----because the lamb was supposed to be all finished
> up for that one meal-----no provision for lamb sandwiches next day or lamb
> hash.    The description of the  LAST SUPPER in the New Testament---
> suggest that  Jesus aka Yeshua was the host of the party.
> right now-----what is really NEEDED is an invitation to supper ---
> issued to    SAMER------an invitation he  CANNOT REFUSE
> 
> 
> 
> Samer is going to be one busy boy! He signed a contract to be the spokesman for Slim-Fast, has been asked to have a biography written with movie rights,go on a 91 city book signing tour and a guest spot on the Tonight show. All this while continuing his hunger strike. What a man!
Click to expand...



Remember the Stephen King   thriller  -----THINNER ???    my guess is that 
the whole thing is a sham to cover up the fact that  samer has a gypsy curse 
on him-----he packs away  POUNDS OF FOOD per minute----but keeps 
losing weight-----so he is faking a  HUNGER STRIKE


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

skye said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gaza is an Israeli maintained concentration camp and any rockets or resistance are in response to attacks against and inside Gaza, they are resistance to Terrorism of The Jewish State.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Miko Peled was born in 1961 in Jerusalem and his father Matttiyahu  Peled  was a General officer in the Israeli army and a member of the Knesset. In 2012, Miko wrote a book entitled The General's Son and I just checked Amazon and see it is a 5 star rated book and available for purchase for $20.00. Have to add that to my list of books to buy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !@#$%^&^&***
Click to expand...


Reading the review of Miko Peled's book on Amazon and I read about the abuses of The Jewish State he documents:

"They would come upon Gazan fishing boats and from time to time they would single out a particular boat, order the fishermen to jump in the water and blow up the boat. Then under gunpoint, they told the fishermen to count from one to a hundred and then when they were done to start over again. They would make them count over and over again until one by one the fishermen could no longer tread water, and they drowned."

A Palestinian friend named Bassam Aramin, two years after Peled met him, on January 16, 2007, lost his daughter. His two daughters, aged 10 and 12 were walking home from school, holding hands, when an Israeli soldier took aim and shot the younger one in the head."

Amazon.com: Customer Reviews: The General's Son: Journey of an Israeli in Palestine

An 18 year old soldier, trained to kill from when he was in his mother's womb, the Zionist way to raise their children, he becomes a soldier at 18 and he deliberately targets a little girl and aims his gun and deliberately shoots her in the head, cannot get more deliberate targeting to kill then that. Let's give him credit, he did exactly what he was taught to do all of his life, kill the nonJew in the land.

And he was not punished for this, no punishment at all. He has probably been promoted for it. After all, the Zionist plan was always to get rid of the nonJews, anyway they could.

The Zionist way, to target and to kill the children of Palestine.

Sherri


----------



## MHunterB

The sherrithing is unable to distinguish between fact and fantasy, between 'documentation' and 'baseless assertion'.  So strong is its lust to see Jews made to suffer, it eagerly guzzles down any ridiculous or obscene exaggeration and distortion in its pursuit to condemn the entire State of Israel for crimes purportedly committed by isolated individuals.

And to achieve this nefarious goal, to cloak her Jew-hating as 'seeking justice', the whore for HAMAS lies and pretends that Zionism is all about hurting non-Jews.   The old Christian 'blood libel' tactic - it's worked for most of 2,000 years, she just doesn't want to give it up yet.

There never was any such 'Zionist plan' - but the haters of Judaism keep insisting there was, because if they can sell the lie, they hope to get away with murdering millions of Jews *again*

And why is the sherrithing such a very eager whore for HAMAS?  Because her deep conviction is that 'Jews rejected Jesus' - and so in her eyes we must all die if she can't convert us.  

The alleged 'Convert or Die' of Muslim jihadists has nuthin' on the Crusader Christian !!!!!   
"DEUS VULT!" rides again.....


----------



## MHunterB

Of course what Rosie and the others are saying about Samer is despicable - but then I'm willing to bet they're only carrying on that way because the HAMAS whore has made him out to be the Second Coming of Gandhi or some such......

It's truly bathetic (not a misspelling!) how easy it is to get a rise out of the sherriewhore - just the knowledge that Jews still breathe distresses her, poor l'il thang.   

She frets herself so hypocritically over each human who she doesn't expect to get to Heaven - but since she can barely admit that whoever doesn't agree with her IS human,  you KNOW she wouldn't spit on us if we were on fire, LOL!  

So it's too much to expect of her to actually want to 'share' Heaven with any of us who she doesn't deem 'persons of consience'.....


----------



## irosie91

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Miko Peled was born in 1961 in Jerusalem and his father Matttiyahu  Peled  was a General officer in the Israeli army and a member of the Knesset. In 2012, Miko wrote a book entitled The General's Son and I just checked Amazon and see it is a 5 star rated book and available for purchase for $20.00. Have to add that to my list of books to buy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !@#$%^&^&***
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Reading the review of Miko Peled's book on Amazon and I read about the abuses of The Jewish State he documents:
> 
> "They would come upon Gazan fishing boats and from time to time they would single out a particular boat, order the fishermen to jump in the water and blow up the boat. Then under gunpoint, they told the fishermen to count from one to a hundred and then when they were done to start over again. They would make them count over and over again until one by one the fishermen could no longer tread water, and they drowned."
> 
> A Palestinian friend named Bassam Aramin, two years after Peled met him, on January 16, 2007, lost his daughter. His two daughters, aged 10 and 12 were walking home from school, holding hands, when an Israeli soldier took aim and shot the younger one in the head."
> 
> Amazon.com: Customer Reviews: The General's Son: Journey of an Israeli in Palestine
> 
> An 18 year old soldier, trained to kill from when he was in his mother's womb, the Zionist way to raise their children, he becomes a soldier at 18 and he deliberately targets a little girl and aims his gun and deliberately shoots her in the head, cannot get more deliberate targeting to kill then that. Let's give him credit, he did exactly what he was taught to do all of his life, kill the nonJew in the land.
> 
> And he was not punished for this, no punishment at all. He has probably been promoted for it. After all, the Zionist plan was always to get rid of the nonJews, anyway they could.
> 
> The Zionist way, to target and to kill the children of Palestine.
> 
> Sherri
Click to expand...


note the filth-----the who her very own whore self has   provided idiotically INFLATED 
stats       which show that with all the effort and all that fire power------and all those 
very AVAILABLE  kids at which to shoot       only something like an average of something 
like two per week go down who could POSSIBLY   be described as going down because 
of israeli fire power----including simply   ABSOLUTELY LEGAL fire power      I once worked 
in a small   section of my city-----in which in an area of about    two square miles---
the OVERT CRIMINAL MURDER RATE  -----exceeded that   stat     I saw one bullet 
to the head    after the other       USA       PS   none of the shooters turned out to 
be jews-----but ----a considerable number were jews.      There are more  HONOR 
killings in the islamic world    than two per week         I have no doubt that more 
shiites go down in Pakistan each   week      Also ---the whore is defining a  "child"  
of  17  with a bomb tied to her ass as a  "CIVILIAN CHILD"


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn




----------



## SherriMunnerlyn




----------



## Ernie S.

Is he dead yet?


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn




----------



## SherriMunnerlyn




----------



## SherriMunnerlyn




----------



## SherriMunnerlyn




----------



## SherriMunnerlyn




----------



## SherriMunnerlyn




----------



## SherriMunnerlyn




----------



## SherriMunnerlyn




----------



## SherriMunnerlyn




----------



## SherriMunnerlyn




----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

I am realizing there is a deeper and more profound message in all these Photos in solidarity with Palestinian political prisoners, it is not just about one prisoner, the prisoners whose fate is focused on at any given point in time in the Palestinian hunger strikes is ever changing, but the protest and voices being raised are all against Injustices of Occupation!

Our Souls Cry Out For An End To Occupation and All Its Injustices!

Sherri


----------



## Hossfly

SherriMunnerlyn said:


>


Can Frau Sherri set up some Solidarity Movement for all those Christians being held in Muslim prisons, or doesn't this "good Christian woman" care about them and would not blink if they rotted in these prisons?  Hmmm, I wonder if Frau Sherri would even sign the petition for this Christian woman being held in a Pakistani prison.

A Call for Mercy - The Voice of the Martyrs


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn




----------



## Uncensored2008

Hossfly said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can Frau Sherri set up some Solidarity Movement for all those Christians being held in Muslim prisons, or doesn't this "good Christian woman" care about them and would not blink if they rotted in these prisons?  Hmmm, I wonder if Frau Sherri would even sign the petition for this Christian woman being held in a Pakistani prison.
> 
> A Call for Mercy - The Voice of the Martyrs
Click to expand...


"Frau Sherri" has a beard, an AK47, and bows to the Idol in the Kaaba 5 times a day.






Frau Sherri ^^^^^


----------



## Hossfly

I support palestinian hunger striker samer being released from israeli prison. He is stinking up the place.


----------



## tjvh

Tell me again why I should care about this idiot's hunger strike???


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

How similar slavery and Occupation are, reading the words of Martin Luther King, the similarities hit me.

"Slavery in America was perpetuated not merely by human badness but also by human blindness. True, the causal basis for the system of slavery must to a large extent be traced back to the economic factor. Men convinced themselves that a system that was so economically profitable must be morally justifiable. They formulated elaborate theories of racial superiority. Their rationalizations clothed various wrongs in the beautiful garments of righteousness. This tragic attempt to give moral sanction to an economically profitable system gave birth to the doctrine of white supremacy. Religion and the Bible were cited to crystallize the status quo. Science was commandeered to prove the biological inferiority of the Negro. Even philosophical logic was manipulated to give intellectual credence to the system of slavery, Someone formulated the argument of the inferiority of the Negro according to the framework of an Aristotelian syllogism: All men are made in the image of God; God, as everyone knows, is not a Negro; Therefore, the Negro is not a man."

pg 37 Strength To Love Martin Luther King Jr


Occupation is a big money maker for Israel. On the Profitability of Occupation  See this article in 972 Magazine The profitable occupation, and why it is never discussed | +972 Magazine

Supremacy of The Jew Lies at the heart of Zionism.

We have all heard of all the DNA testing and arguments that flow from it.

The Bible and Religion seemingly clothes the Occupation in rightness. 

And the Palestinian is not a human being, how many times have we all read about the Palestinian beasts or terrorists just in this one discussion thread alone.

Sherri


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

tjvh said:


> Tell me again why I should care about this idiot's hunger strike???



Humanity, are we all not human beings? We are connected to one another, so humanity calls upon us to care about one another.

Justice matters, injustice is to be confronted and opposed, or at least I submit to you that is a moral response to injustice like Occupations and human rights abuses.

If you are a Christian, you are called to love and not hate.

Well there are three reasons to care about what happens to Samer Issawi!

Life is making choices, every day we choose, do we love or do we hate.

Sherri


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

irosie91 said:


> Didn't  sherri promise us that if  Israel did not releast  samer  YESTERDAY---he would be dead by today?      Did I misread something?



He's not dead, he's pining for the fjords.


----------



## skye

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> tjvh said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tell me again why I should care about this idiot's hunger strike???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humanity, are we all not human beings? We are connected to one another, so humanity calls upon us to care about one another.
> 
> Justice matters, injustice is to be confronted and opposed, or at least I submit to you that is a moral response to injustice like Occupations and human rights abuses.
> 
> * If you are a Christian, you are called to love and not hate. *
> 
> Well there are three reasons to care about what happens to Samer Issawi!
> 
> Life is making choices, every day we choose, do we love or do we hate.
> 
> Sherri
Click to expand...


Why are you so picky with your so called "Christian Love"  Sherri? Why don't come out with it and just admit it?

Your "love" is only for Islamic people  ..... no other human beings matter to you Sherri. 

That is not Christian love.


----------



## MHunterB

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> How similar slavery and Occupation are, reading the words of Martin Luther King, the similarities hit me.
> 
> "Slavery in America was perpetuated not merely by human badness but also by human blindness. True, the causal basis for the system of slavery must to a large extent be traced back to the economic factor. Men convinced themselves that a system that was so economically profitable must be morally justifiable. They formulated elaborate theories of racial superiority. Their rationalizations clothed various wrongs in the beautiful garments of righteousness. This tragic attempt to give moral sanction to an economically profitable system gave birth to the doctrine of white supremacy. Religion and the Bible were cited to crystallize the status quo. Science was commandeered to prove the biological inferiority of the Negro. Even philosophical logic was manipulated to give intellectual credence to the system of slavery, Someone formulated the argument of the inferiority of the Negro according to the framework of an Aristotelian syllogism: All men are made in the image of God; God, as everyone knows, is not a Negro; Therefore, the Negro is not a man."
> 
> pg 37 Strength To Love Martin Luther King Jr
> 
> 
> Occupation is a big money maker for Israel. On the Profitability of Occupation  See this article in 972 Magazine The profitable occupation, and why it is never discussed | +972 Magazine
> 
> *Supremacy of The Jew Lies at the heart of Zionism.
> 
> We have all heard of all the DNA testing and arguments that flow from it.
> 
> The Bible and Religion seemingly clothes the Occupation in rightness. *
> 
> *And the Palestinian is not a human being, how many times have we all read about the Palestinian beasts or terrorists just in this one discussion thread alone.*
> 
> Sherri



Except for the fact that the stuff I've bolded above is not anywhere near being true or honest.

The sherrithing evidently wants everyone to see it as a holy obligation to destroy Israel and -most of all - to kill Jews.

I expect she'll be agitating to have Judaism outlawed in the US, if she can't get a law passed to deport us all.......


----------



## MHunterB

The sherriwhore for HAMAS can't parse English correctly:  what most people have been posting is that Samer is a terrorist and *based on his acts of terrorism* they are calling him a 'beast'.  Until those posters tell me otherwise, I would assume that they were not trying to suggest that 'Palestinians are less than human' - because I know that such an idea is in conflict with Zionism and Judaism both.

That rhetoric is the language of the absolute fringie maniacs within Zionism:  it's (again) akin to claiming that ALL Vietnam vets have the mindset of Lt Calley.   Or that all Christians are like Fred Phelps.

And  - AGAIN! - for the ones who missed it:  the only group I know of who believes the kind of shit the sherrithing attributes to 'Zionists', are the extremely ANTI-Zionist Neturei Karta - the ones who join with HAMAS.


----------



## skye

All Palestinians should go on hunger strike.   

That could solve many problems.

All of them become Martyrs. 

They should do it.


----------



## Connery

Sammi is still around?


----------



## MHunterB

Skye, dear - I think you are wrong about our precious pious pustule the sherripimp.  The thing only 'loves' Muslims because of the fantasy that "Muslims revere Jesus as a prophet".....  never-mind that Muslims have a different definition for that word (prophet) than do Christians, or Jews (each faith has their own).  Or that Muslims certainly do not *worship* Jesus or consider following his ways before Muhammed's (pbuh) - they certainly do not see Jesus as GOD (and so by the sherrithing's lights are every bit as 'unsaved' as any "pagan"!)


----------



## irosie91

MHunterB said:


> Skye, dear - I think you are wrong about our precious pious pustule the sherripimp.  The thing only 'loves' Muslims because of the fantasy that "Muslims revere Jesus as a prophet".....  never-mind that Muslims have a different definition for that word (prophet) than do Christians, or Jews (each faith has their own).  Or that Muslims certainly do not *worship* Jesus or consider following his ways before Muhammed's (pbuh) - they certainly do not see Jesus as GOD (and so by the sherrithing's lights are every bit as 'unsaved' as any "pagan"!)




Marge dear----you are so wrong about sherripimp-----she does not honor muslims 
for their  pure and loving reverence for jesus----she honors muslims for their sincere 
feelings towards joooooos      The jesus issue is a prop----in fact,  a somewhat 
new prop.    I did read the nazi literature of old-----of the americana type and I THEN became well acquainted with muslims and their sincere feelings toward jesus who 
they clearly considered a kind of -----pre historic neanderthal type  "nabi"   who simply 
failed in his role and-----was instrumental in creating a  VERY perverted type 
religion----to wit-----christianity ----the best that could be said for him was that he 
was ENTIRELY MISREPRESENTED in the bible  (said with a sneer) ---and was clearly 
attempting to be a muslim but was not very good at it----probably because he was 
born a jew <sneer>    It took an ARAB to be a REAL PROPHET  as allah finally figured out.

for the record---the real deficit in christianity according to the islamic POV---
is very much like the POV  of Martin Luther------it is TOO DAMNED JEWISH 
----an idea with which   Adolf abu ali was in FULL AGREEMENT     The next 
problem with christianity is not only is it too jewish---but it 
added IDOLS   ----included wine----and is generally pussified like the jews---
best thing about christianity is that it provides  A HANDY EXCUSE to hate 
and kill jews -----ie the deicide myth ----an idea which you may have notices---
is promenent in  sherripimp's posts      The deicide myth was deflated 
in  1964  by John XXIII -----that fact has not touched  sherripimp or the rest of 
the ummah


----------



## Hossfly

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> tjvh said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tell me again why I should care about this idiot's hunger strike???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humanity, are we all not human beings? We are connected to one another, so humanity calls upon us to care about one another.
> 
> Justice matters, injustice is to be confronted and opposed, or at least I submit to you that is a moral response to injustice like Occupations and human rights abuses.
> 
> If you are a Christian, you are called to love and not hate.
> 
> Well there are three reasons to care about what happens to Samer Issawi!
> 
> Life is making choices, every day we choose, do we love or do we hate.
> 
> Sherri
Click to expand...

Well evidently many Muslims have chosen hate, but Frau Sherri doesn't give a fig for those non Muslims who are in Muslim prisons nor does she care about the millions the Muslims  have murdered.  Frau Sherri should take her soapbox to their relatives of victims of Muslim terror.  After they hear her out, they would suggest that she be committed.


----------



## Hossfly

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> How similar slavery and Occupation are, reading the words of Martin Luther King, the similarities hit me.
> 
> "Slavery in America was perpetuated not merely by human badness but also by human blindness. True, the causal basis for the system of slavery must to a large extent be traced back to the economic factor. Men convinced themselves that a system that was so economically profitable must be morally justifiable. They formulated elaborate theories of racial superiority. Their rationalizations clothed various wrongs in the beautiful garments of righteousness. This tragic attempt to give moral sanction to an economically profitable system gave birth to the doctrine of white supremacy. Religion and the Bible were cited to crystallize the status quo. Science was commandeered to prove the biological inferiority of the Negro. Even philosophical logic was manipulated to give intellectual credence to the system of slavery, Someone formulated the argument of the inferiority of the Negro according to the framework of an Aristotelian syllogism: All men are made in the image of God; God, as everyone knows, is not a Negro; Therefore, the Negro is not a man."
> 
> pg 37 Strength To Love Martin Luther King Jr
> 
> 
> Occupation is a big money maker for Israel. On the Profitability of Occupation  See this article in 972 Magazine The profitable occupation, and why it is never discussed | +972 Magazine
> 
> Supremacy of The Jew Lies at the heart of Zionism.
> 
> We have all heard of all the DNA testing and arguments that flow from it.
> 
> The Bible and Religion seemingly clothes the Occupation in rightness.
> 
> And the Palestinian is not a human being, how many times have we all read about the Palestinian beasts or terrorists just in this one discussion thread alone.
> 
> Sherri


The Martin Luther King would be appalled at the murders of Christians being murdered by Muslims.  He would wonder why someone who considers herself a "good Christian woman" isn't on forums condemning what is happening to her fellow Christians and would figure out that she really doesn't care about them, but would rather spend her time barking out like some seal about a Muslim terrorist.


----------



## skye

Sherri only cares about Islamics.

That's what she is paid to spew.  Islamic terrorist propaganda.  I realize that now.


----------



## Connery

Hossfly said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> How similar slavery and Occupation are, reading the words of Martin Luther King, the similarities hit me.
> 
> "Slavery in America was perpetuated not merely by human badness but also by human blindness. True, the causal basis for the system of slavery must to a large extent be traced back to the economic factor. Men convinced themselves that a system that was so economically profitable must be morally justifiable. They formulated elaborate theories of racial superiority. Their rationalizations clothed various wrongs in the beautiful garments of righteousness. This tragic attempt to give moral sanction to an economically profitable system gave birth to the doctrine of white supremacy. Religion and the Bible were cited to crystallize the status quo. Science was commandeered to prove the biological inferiority of the Negro. Even philosophical logic was manipulated to give intellectual credence to the system of slavery, Someone formulated the argument of the inferiority of the Negro according to the framework of an Aristotelian syllogism: All men are made in the image of God; God, as everyone knows, is not a Negro; Therefore, the Negro is not a man."
> 
> pg 37 Strength To Love Martin Luther King Jr
> 
> 
> Occupation is a big money maker for Israel. On the Profitability of Occupation  See this article in 972 Magazine The profitable occupation, and why it is never discussed | +972 Magazine
> 
> Supremacy of The Jew Lies at the heart of Zionism.
> 
> We have all heard of all the DNA testing and arguments that flow from it.
> 
> The Bible and Religion seemingly clothes the Occupation in rightness.
> 
> And the Palestinian is not a human being, how many times have we all read about the Palestinian beasts or terrorists just in this one discussion thread alone.
> 
> Sherri
> 
> 
> 
> The Martin Luther King would be appalled at the murders of Christians being murdered by Muslims.  *He would wonder why someone who considers herself a "good Christian woman" isn't on forums condemning what is happening to her fellow Christians and would figure out that she really doesn't care about them, but would rather spend her time barking out like some seal about a Muslim terrorist.*
Click to expand...


The answer is clear sherri is full of crap.


----------



## Connery

skye said:


> *All Palestinians should go on hunger strike.*
> 
> That could solve many problems.
> 
> All of them become Martyrs.
> 
> They should do it.



They are ...............for 24 hours....


More like a collective colon cleaning.

How To Clean Your Colon By Fasting


----------



## tjvh

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> tjvh said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tell me again why I should care about this idiot's hunger strike???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humanity, are we all not human beings? We are connected to one another, so humanity calls upon us to care about one another.
> 
> Justice matters, injustice is to be confronted and opposed, or at least I submit to you that is a moral response to injustice like Occupations and human rights abuses.
> 
> If you are a Christian, you are called to love and not hate.
> 
> Well there are three reasons to care about what happens to Samer Issawi!
> 
> Life is making choices, every day we choose, do we love or do we hate.
> 
> Sherri
Click to expand...


Human beings don't arbitrarily fire rockets at innocent civilians... Animals do.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

tjvh said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tjvh said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tell me again why I should care about this idiot's hunger strike???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humanity, are we all not human beings? We are connected to one another, so humanity calls upon us to care about one another.
> 
> Justice matters, injustice is to be confronted and opposed, or at least I submit to you that is a moral response to injustice like Occupations and human rights abuses.
> 
> If you are a Christian, you are called to love and not hate.
> 
> Well there are three reasons to care about what happens to Samer Issawi!
> 
> Life is making choices, every day we choose, do we love or do we hate.
> 
> Sherri
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Human beings don't arbitrarily fire rockets at innocent civilians... Animals do.
Click to expand...

Well, thank you for illustrating the truth about by comment that slavery and Occupation were just like each other. Victims of Occupation are called animals just like slaves were.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn




----------



## SherriMunnerlyn




----------



## SherriMunnerlyn




----------



## SherriMunnerlyn




----------



## MHunterB

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> tjvh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Humanity, are we all not human beings? We are connected to one another, so humanity calls upon us to care about one another.
> 
> Justice matters, injustice is to be confronted and opposed, or at least I submit to you that is a moral response to injustice like Occupations and human rights abuses.
> 
> If you are a Christian, you are called to love and not hate.
> 
> Well there are three reasons to care about what happens to Samer Issawi!
> 
> Life is making choices, every day we choose, do we love or do we hate.
> 
> Sherri
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Human beings don't arbitrarily fire rockets at innocent civilians... Animals do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, thank you for illustrating the truth about by comment that slavery and Occupation were just like each other. Victims of Occupation are called animals just like slaves were.
Click to expand...


Well, there's the proof that the sherriwhore can't parse normal English correctly.  HAMAS has stated that there is no occupation of Gaza.  Therefore, the people shooting rockets into Israel from Gaza cannot possibly be 'victims of Occupation'.

The other poster's reason for using the pejorative 'animals' was based on the CHOICE of those 'people' to shell innocent civilians day after day.  That CHOICE is what has impelled some posters to describe them as 'animals'.


----------



## skye

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> tjvh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Humanity, are we all not human beings? We are connected to one another, so humanity calls upon us to care about one another.
> 
> Justice matters, injustice is to be confronted and opposed, or at least I submit to you that is a moral response to injustice like Occupations and human rights abuses.
> 
> If you are a Christian, you are called to love and not hate.
> 
> Well there are three reasons to care about what happens to Samer Issawi!
> 
> Life is making choices, every day we choose, do we love or do we hate.
> 
> Sherri
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Human beings don't arbitrarily fire rockets at innocent civilians... Animals do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, thank you for illustrating the truth about by comment that slavery and Occupation were just like each other. Victims of Occupation are called animals just like slaves were.
Click to expand...



People from the Western world do not like Islamic terrorist crap Sherri.....fold up your tent...and go home.. otherwise go on a hunger strike and have that mouth of yours shut up forever Sherri..... go on a hunger strike, go on ...do it please.  Will you become a martyr yes ?  Do us all that  favor !!!


----------



## Jos

skye said:


> People from the Western world do not like Islamic terrorist crap Sherri.....fold up your tent...and go home.. otherwise go on a hunger strike and have that mouth of yours shut up forever Sherri..... go on a hunger strike, go on ...do it please.  Will you become a martyr yes ?  Do us all that  favor !!!



*Speak for yourself Skype*


----------



## irosie91

MHunterB said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tjvh said:
> 
> 
> 
> Human beings don't arbitrarily fire rockets at innocent civilians... Animals do.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, thank you for illustrating the truth about by comment that slavery and Occupation were just like each other. Victims of Occupation are called animals just like slaves were.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, there's the proof that the sherriwhore can't parse normal English correctly.  HAMAS has stated that there is no occupation of Gaza.  Therefore, the people shooting rockets into Israel from Gaza cannot possibly be 'victims of Occupation'.
> 
> The other poster's reason for using the pejorative 'animals' was based on the CHOICE of those 'people' to shell innocent civilians day after day.  That CHOICE is what has impelled some posters to describe them as 'animals'.
Click to expand...



you do not understand sherri----she supports shariah --and the  justinian code ----the two legal codes that  legalized the genocide of jews and various other peoples 
 and her enjoyment of obscene mutilation murder.    Her systems combined comitted 
 almost all of the genocidal murders in human history.    In fact included in the heritage 
 she supports is CRUCIFIXTION   -----an murder typical of the kind her people commit


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn




----------



## SherriMunnerlyn




----------



## SherriMunnerlyn




----------



## SherriMunnerlyn




----------



## SherriMunnerlyn




----------



## SherriMunnerlyn




----------



## SherriMunnerlyn




----------



## SherriMunnerlyn




----------



## SherriMunnerlyn




----------



## SherriMunnerlyn




----------



## SherriMunnerlyn




----------



## SherriMunnerlyn




----------



## SherriMunnerlyn




----------



## SherriMunnerlyn




----------



## SherriMunnerlyn




----------



## SherriMunnerlyn




----------



## irosie91

Samer is STILL MAGICALLY ALIVE     ---Tinnie has a 
wonderful idea---  TINMORE HAS A WONDERFUL IDEA--
Simply make him an israeli citizen -----since he wants to die

Thus---tinnie INSISTS that ----were people to aim rockets 
into arab muslim enclaves or mosques in Israel--------that 
the resulting dead arabs  will have been LEGALLY killed as long 
as they are Israeli citizens gee------TAKE NOTE TINNIE ENDORSES 
THE LEGALITY OF BLOWING THE BRAINS OUT OF 
ARAB MUSLIMs    --so long as they are Israeli citizens

for the discussion on  how  TINMORE  concludes that Israeli 
citizens are LEGAL TARGETS  ---simply consult  tinmore   

you see     NO ISRAELI CITIZEN IS A CIVILIAN  according 
to tinnie and  ----all   "palestinians"   are


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn




----------



## SherriMunnerlyn




----------



## SherriMunnerlyn




----------



## irosie91

Please take note of the citation---Tinmore cites 
the  the  FOURTH GENEVA CONFERENCE   
which renders bombing the brains out of lucky samer
entirely legal ---in accordance with the  FOURTH 
GENEVA CONFERENCE once lucky  samer is made a 
CITIZEN OF ISRAEL 

in the thread entitled >>>>
"Israel attacks civilians"
the following interchange appears 

Proudveteran
"Shooting Rockets into Israel isn't 
attacking Civilians?"

Tinmore
"No it is not. Israeli citizens are
not considered "civilians" by the 
Fourth Geneva Convention."


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Love of Humanity, that is what that last poster supporting the Palestinian hunger striking political prisoners addresses in that Poster/Placard she holds up in that Photo!

And this cause is all about Love Of Humanity, desiring unlawfully detained Palestinians in Occupied Palestine be freed!


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn




----------



## SherriMunnerlyn




----------



## SherriMunnerlyn




----------



## SherriMunnerlyn




----------



## SherriMunnerlyn




----------



## SherriMunnerlyn




----------



## SherriMunnerlyn




----------



## SherriMunnerlyn




----------



## SherriMunnerlyn




----------



## irosie91

for the   ISA - RESPECTORS    version of   LOVE OF HUMANITY----google 
  "children killed in syria"      So much to learn---the ISA RESPECORS 
   KNOW HOW TO DO IT-----much higher numbers and ---with axes


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn




----------



## SherriMunnerlyn




----------



## SherriMunnerlyn




----------



## SherriMunnerlyn




----------



## SherriMunnerlyn




----------



## SherriMunnerlyn




----------



## SherriMunnerlyn




----------



## SherriMunnerlyn




----------



## MHunterB

A million posters and placards means nothing.  It takes what, a few minutes to scribble one up and take a quick pic to post it.  

Lots of 'bang' for very little effort.

Of course I am GLAD to see people supporting the idea of an independent Palestinian state - though why the Pals don't just declare themselves and go for it, I have no idea?   I've never figured out how Israel could 'block'  such a declaration by the Palestinian people.....


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn




----------



## SherriMunnerlyn




----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

SherriMunnerlyn said:


>



The Palestinian struggle to be free from unlawful detentions by Occupiers is a cause that people can relate to all over our world.

And it is not only the hunger striking prisoners the world demands be released from unlawful detentions by The Jewish State!

Not onesingle solitary Palestinian prisoner Israel holds in detention is held lawfully, all detentions violate intl law!

We are going to Boycott all products made by Israel and made by illegal settlers in Occupied Palestine!

We are going to Boycott products of all companies profiting from Occupation, to include Hewlitt Packard, Caterpillar and Motorola!

It is not moral to buy products from people who support baby killing and deliberate targeting of civilains to hurt and kill in Palestine!

45 years of Occupation is enough!

Sherri


----------



## MHunterB

The BDS 'movement' is illegal. 

And you've never proved that anyone in Israel supports baby-killing - except for the two scumbags who murdered the Fogel kids. 

But, go on with your oh-so-self-righteous fantasy.   Cause poverty among the elderly in America and other countries by trying to torpedo their nest eggs - oh, that's a great way to 'pursue justice', by punishing people who have nothing to do with any of this.

But why limit your 'moral' boycott to companies doing business with Israel?  Where do you stand on the idea of forcing prisoners to labor for no money - and denying them food if they will not work?  If you find the idea of FORCED 'hunger strikes' of prisoners offensive - then how can you NOT boycott absolutely EVERYTHING from Mainland China?

Or do you support their policy of forced abortions?  That's what it means, if you don't boycott them!


----------



## MHunterB

But, Sherri - You yourself support the deliberate targeting of civilians to hurt and kill and maim., 

Why is it A-OK with you when HAMAS does it???

Not a peep of concern from you about them dragging a still-living man behind a motorcycle through the streets for mobs to attack!   WHY do you close your eyes to that violence?

That poor man was a Palestinian, too - How do you not care about his rights, his family????


----------



## irosie91

MHunterB said:


> But, Sherri - You yourself support the deliberate targeting of civilians to hurt and kill and maim.,
> 
> Why is it A-OK with you when HAMAS does it???
> 
> Not a peep of concern from you about them dragging a still-living man behind a motorcycle through the streets for mobs to attack!   WHY do you close your eyes to that violence?
> 
> That poor man was a Palestinian, too - How do you not care about his rights, his family????




So far-----in very few of sherri's     DELIBERATE TARGETTING    posts----Have I detected 
an acutual   DELIBERATE TARGETTING       some of her examples of   "TARGETTING"  
 are actually comical.      In cases in which  real military targets like active missile launchers 
are the targets------and some perverted mother tells her kid  "GO PLAY ON THE MISSILE 
LAUNCHER"   she claims the KID was deliberately targeted


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn




----------



## SherriMunnerlyn




----------



## SherriMunnerlyn




----------



## SherriMunnerlyn




----------



## SherriMunnerlyn




----------



## SherriMunnerlyn




----------



## irosie91

Notice all those  "HEARTS"  ??    they all look like they were drawn by
 the same hand


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn




----------



## SherriMunnerlyn




----------



## SherriMunnerlyn




----------



## Hossfly

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> tjvh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Humanity, are we all not human beings? We are connected to one another, so humanity calls upon us to care about one another.
> 
> Justice matters, injustice is to be confronted and opposed, or at least I submit to you that is a moral response to injustice like Occupations and human rights abuses.
> 
> If you are a Christian, you are called to love and not hate.
> 
> Well there are three reasons to care about what happens to Samer Issawi!
> 
> Life is making choices, every day we choose, do we love or do we hate.
> 
> Sherri
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Human beings don't arbitrarily fire rockets at innocent civilians... Animals do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, thank you for illustrating the truth about by comment that slavery and Occupation were just like each other. Victims of Occupation are called animals just like slaves were.
Click to expand...

But of course Frau Sherri overlooks the Muslims saying that the Jews are descendents of apes and pigs.  In fact there was a Muslim woman poster living here in America who, when asked, said that people can be turned into animals.  Imagine thinking like this in the 21st century.
Did Allah transform Jews into apes and pigs? An analysis of three passages in the Quran.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

They Are Calling It The Palestinian Prisoners Intifada in the Middle East!

The Palestinian prisoners intifada By Ramzy Baroud

"This miserable legacy of Palestinian factionalism is taking place against the backdrop of a slowly brewing movement in Israeli jails. Palestinian political prisoners continue to place their faith in their own ability to endure hunger, gaining international solidarity with their cause. Samer Issawi, a Palestinian prisoner who as of 10 January completed 168 days of a hunger strike in protest at his unlawful detention by Israel, is hardly a unique phenomenon. He is an expression of the very much present, but snubbed Palestinian collective, whose fate doesnt fall into the political agenda of any faction. Issawi is one of seven brothers, six of whom spent time in Israeli prisons for their political beliefs. One of the brothers, Fadi, was killed by Israeli soldiers in 1994, a few days after celebrating his 16th birthday. Even their sister, Sherine, was arrested by Israeli soldiers during a hearing concerning her brother Samer on 18 December. On that day, Samer was publicly beaten in the Jerusalem Magistrates Court after he tried to greet his family, reported The Palestine Monitor. He was dragged from his wheelchair and carried away, repeatedly crying out as he was hit on his chest by the guards around him. In fact, the Issawi family and the entire neighborhood of Issawiya in East Jerusalem is now a target for the Israeli army and police. The hope is to break the will of a single man that presently is incapable of standing on his own feet. Maybe it is legendary, but Samer Issawis will of steel is not an alien notion for Palestinians. According to the Prisoner Support and Human Rights Association, Adameer, over 650,000 Palestinians have been detained by the Israeli military and police since its occupation of East Jerusalem, the West Bank and Gaza in 1967. Considering the fact that the majority of those detained are male, the number of Palestinians detained forms approximately 40 per cent of the total male Palestinian population in the occupied Palestinian territories. Yet, Palestinian resistance is yet to be quelled.

 Moreover, it is estimated that around 10,000 Palestinian women have been arrested by Israel since 1967. They include young girls and the elderly; some... were the mothers of male long-term prisoners, wrote Nabil Sahli in the Middle East Monitor, who also called for the internationalization of the prisoners issue. In a special session on 6 January held to discuss the plight of Palestinian and Arab prisoners in Israeli jails, the Arab League echoed similar demands. In a statement, it called for the treatment of detainees as prisoners of war and called for active international efforts to secure their release. However, serious efforts are seriously lacking despite the repeated cries for attention by Palestinian prisoners. On 17 April 2012, at least 1,200 prisoners participated in a hunger strike to alert the world to their plight and maltreatment in Israeli jails. Despite the fact that the collective strike ended 14 May, Palestinian prisoners continue to stage hunger strikes of their own, breaking records of steadfastness unprecedented not just in Palestine, but the world over."

The Palestinian prisoners? intifada

Sherri


----------



## irosie91

another bit of brilliance from the peole who  worship as a SAINT   any filthy whore willing 
'to put a  bomb on her stinking ass and murder children while  farting out  
  ISAHU AKBARRRR    ALLAHU AKBARRRRRR      No wonder islam is so popular in   
  SING SING-----for those who do not know----SING SING  is a jail for violent repeat 
  felons       in OSSINING, NEW YORK       Long ago I traveled up to the area about once   
  per month-------and had to pass thru that area------sometimes the wives of prisoners used 
  the trains for their visits------they also stank thru their black rags


----------



## Hossfly

SherriMunnerlyn said:


>


Perhaps Frau Sherri should read what this intelligent, educated Muslim woman has to say.  Then Frau Sherri can send this woman an E-mail and tell her to join with saving the terrorist Sameer.
Israel's jihad is mine | Qanta Ahmed | Ops & Blogs | The Times of Israel


----------



## Hossfly

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> They Are Calling It The Palestinian Prisoners Intifada in the Middle East!
> 
> The Palestinian prisoners intifada By Ramzy Baroud
> 
> "This miserable legacy of Palestinian factionalism is taking place against the backdrop of a slowly brewing movement in Israeli jails. Palestinian political prisoners continue to place their faith in their own ability to endure hunger, gaining international solidarity with their cause. Samer Issawi, a Palestinian prisoner who as of 10 January completed 168 days of a hunger strike in protest at his unlawful detention by Israel, is hardly a unique phenomenon. He is an expression of the very much present, but snubbed Palestinian collective, whose fate doesnt fall into the political agenda of any faction. Issawi is one of seven brothers, six of whom spent time in Israeli prisons for their political beliefs. One of the brothers, Fadi, was killed by Israeli soldiers in 1994, a few days after celebrating his 16th birthday. Even their sister, Sherine, was arrested by Israeli soldiers during a hearing concerning her brother Samer on 18 December. On that day, Samer was publicly beaten in the Jerusalem Magistrates Court after he tried to greet his family, reported The Palestine Monitor. He was dragged from his wheelchair and carried away, repeatedly crying out as he was hit on his chest by the guards around him. In fact, the Issawi family and the entire neighborhood of Issawiya in East Jerusalem is now a target for the Israeli army and police. The hope is to break the will of a single man that presently is incapable of standing on his own feet. Maybe it is legendary, but Samer Issawis will of steel is not an alien notion for Palestinians. According to the Prisoner Support and Human Rights Association, Adameer, over 650,000 Palestinians have been detained by the Israeli military and police since its occupation of East Jerusalem, the West Bank and Gaza in 1967. Considering the fact that the majority of those detained are male, the number of Palestinians detained forms approximately 40 per cent of the total male Palestinian population in the occupied Palestinian territories. Yet, Palestinian resistance is yet to be quelled.
> 
> Moreover, it is estimated that around 10,000 Palestinian women have been arrested by Israel since 1967. They include young girls and the elderly; some... were the mothers of male long-term prisoners, wrote Nabil Sahli in the Middle East Monitor, who also called for the internationalization of the prisoners issue. In a special session on 6 January held to discuss the plight of Palestinian and Arab prisoners in Israeli jails, the Arab League echoed similar demands. In a statement, it called for the treatment of detainees as prisoners of war and called for active international efforts to secure their release. However, serious efforts are seriously lacking despite the repeated cries for attention by Palestinian prisoners. On 17 April 2012, at least 1,200 prisoners participated in a hunger strike to alert the world to their plight and maltreatment in Israeli jails. Despite the fact that the collective strike ended 14 May, Palestinian prisoners continue to stage hunger strikes of their own, breaking records of steadfastness unprecedented not just in Palestine, but the world over."
> 
> The Palestinian prisoners? intifada
> 
> Sherri


You mean to tell us, Frau Sherri, that you who considers herself a "good Christian woman" is not at all concerned with the Christians being held in Muslim jailed for such things as "allegedy" committing blasphemy and your entire being (even to the neglect of everything else in your life) is focused on some Muslim terrorist.  There is something wrong with this picture.  I wouldn't even bother to ask you what you think about those Baha'i women who were thrown into Iranian jails and raped the night before they were killed because I know you have no interest in what has happened to them even though you are a woman.  Maybe you would think that it was right that they were raped the night before they were killed because your Prophet said not to murder a virgin so if their jailers raped them, then of course they weren't virgins when they were killed.   I wonder if Frau Sherri is disappointed that there will be no 72 virgins studs awaiting her in the Islamic Paradise.  After all, a woman who is so devoted to the cause should be given something as a reward.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot




----------



## SherriMunnerlyn




----------



## skye

SherriMunnerlyn said:


>



Thanks God I   this time am spared to watch all this rubbish you    continuously  post Sherri!  

Thank you Lordee!


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn




----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

skye said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks God I   this time am spared to watch all this rubbish you    continuously  post Sherri!
> 
> Thank you Lordee!
Click to expand...


Photos of little girls at protests in Jordan are rubbish to Skye?


----------



## skye

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks God I   this time am spared to watch all this rubbish you    continuously  post Sherri!
> 
> Thank you Lordee!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Photos of little girls at protests in Jordan are rubbish to Skye?
Click to expand...



No Sherri.

Islamic fanatics that keep on posting photos like these are.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn




----------



## skye

There you go!   ^^^^^


that's what I mean!


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn




----------



## skye

I hope it's clear to everybody what I am talking about now!   ^^^^^


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn




----------



## SherriMunnerlyn




----------



## Dot Com

Hossfly said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tjvh said:
> 
> 
> 
> Human beings don't arbitrarily fire rockets at innocent civilians... Animals do.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, thank you for illustrating the truth about by comment that slavery and Occupation were just like each other. Victims of Occupation are called animals just like slaves were.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But of course Frau Sherri overlooks the Muslims saying that the Jews are descendents of apes and pigs.  In fact there was a Muslim woman poster living here in America who, when asked, said that people can be turned into animals.  Imagine thinking like this in the 21st century.
> Did Allah transform Jews into apes and pigs? An analysis of three passages in the Quran.
Click to expand...


Even the Pres of the US has asked the them to stop building settlements on other people's land (East Jerusalem) and what do they do?

http://www.nytimes.com/2012/12/01/w...ts-in-east-jerusalem.html?pagewanted=all&_r=0


> Nov 30, 2012 &#8211; Israel plans to link the settlement with Jerusalem. ...* The Obama administration swiftly condemned the move as unhelpful*
> 
> Israel is moving forward with development of Jewish settlements in a contentious area east of Jerusalem, *defying the United States by advancing a project that has long been condemned by Washington as effectively dooming any prospect of a two-state solution* to the Israeli-Palestinian conflict.


----------



## MHunterB

Dot Com, you seem unaware that East Jerusalem was Jewish until 1949 - when the Jordanians ethnically cleansed it of Jews.

So of all places, that is the least likely to be 'other people's land'.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

MHunterB said:


> Dot Com, you seem unaware that East Jerusalem was Jewish until 1949 - when the Jordanians ethnically cleansed it of Jews.
> 
> So of all places, that is the least likely to be 'other people's land'.



MHunterB,

Now, you know it is universally agreed by legal authorities (like the UN and International Courts) that East Jerusalem is part of the Occupied Palestinian Territories, why do you lie and say it belongs to Israel? Palestinians alone have sovereignty rights there.

We even have an Opinion by the Highest court in the world on this, and you are aware of this, it has been discussed frequently.

I am referring to the International Court of Justice Opinion on the Wall, of course, from 2004, and the full text can be retrieved from this website that contains a comprehensive disccussion about intl law and the Israeli Palestinian conflict.

Introduction

Sherri


----------



## Hossfly

Here Sherri, send this to Samer to play with while he's waiting on the flying carpet that takes him to his 72 Virgils.

Play game Falling Obama Flash online free games at Y8.com


----------



## Connery

This is samer's mindset right about now as he looks at his guards...


----------



## skye

Connery said:


> This is samer's mindset right about now as he looks at his guards...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

skye said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks God I   this time am spared to watch all this rubbish you    continuously  post Sherri!
> 
> Thank you Lordee!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photos of little girls at protests in Jordan are rubbish to Skye?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No Sherri.
> 
> Islamic fanatics that keep on posting photos like these are.
Click to expand...


I feel sorry for you that love of humanity is something you cannot comprehend. Even children can feel that. And that some human beings cannot is something to feel sorrow about.


----------



## MHunterB

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dot Com, you seem unaware that East Jerusalem was Jewish until 1949 - when the Jordanians ethnically cleansed it of Jews.
> 
> So of all places, that is the least likely to be 'other people's land'.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MHunterB,
> 
> Now, you know it is universally agreed by legal authorities (like the UN and International Courts) that East Jerusalem is part of the Occupied Palestinian Territories, why do you lie and say it belongs to Israel? Palestinians alone have sovereignty rights there.
> 
> We even have an Opinion by the Highest court in the world on this, and you are aware of this, it has been discussed frequently.
> 
> I am referring to the International Court of Justice Opinion on the Wall, of course, from 2004, and the full text can be retrieved from this website that contains a comprehensive disccussion about intl law and the Israeli Palestinian conflict.
> 
> Introduction
> 
> Sherri
Click to expand...


Thanks again for demonstrating how alying whore for HAMAS ignores history and reality.  Are you trying to claim the conquest and ethnic cleansing by Jordan never took place ???   If that was 'Palestinian sovereignty' - then Jordan must be the Palestinian State.

Why have you persisted in ignoring the 950,000 Jewish Arab refugees?  We've been over all of that before - and you keep pretending that never happened.  It didn't 'happen', of course:  it was part of a deliberate concerted plot by various Arab nations to expel their Jewish citizens en masse *for being Jewish*

The land those nations stole from Jewish people amounts to an area FOUR TIMES the size of Israel, incidentally.


----------



## MHunterB

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Photos of little girls at protests in Jordan are rubbish to Skye?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No Sherri.
> 
> Islamic fanatics that keep on posting photos like these are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I feel sorry for you that love of humanity is something you cannot comprehend. Even children can feel that. And that some human beings cannot is something to feel sorrow about.
Click to expand...


I agree:  the way the sherrithing can't include 'zionists' in its definition of 'humanity' is something most regrettable.  I expect it regards us pretty much as its fine slave-owning (and -beating and -raping and -killing) ancestors regarded their 'property'......


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

MHunterB said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dot Com, you seem unaware that East Jerusalem was Jewish until 1949 - when the Jordanians ethnically cleansed it of Jews.
> 
> So of all places, that is the least likely to be 'other people's land'.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MHunterB,
> 
> Now, you know it is universally agreed by legal authorities (like the UN and International Courts) that East Jerusalem is part of the Occupied Palestinian Territories, why do you lie and say it belongs to Israel? Palestinians alone have sovereignty rights there.
> 
> We even have an Opinion by the Highest court in the world on this, and you are aware of this, it has been discussed frequently.
> 
> I am referring to the International Court of Justice Opinion on the Wall, of course, from 2004, and the full text can be retrieved from this website that contains a comprehensive disccussion about intl law and the Israeli Palestinian conflict.
> 
> Introduction
> 
> Sherri
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks again for demonstrating how alying whore for HAMAS ignores history and reality.  Are you trying to claim the conquest and ethnic cleansing by Jordan never took place ???   If that was 'Palestinian sovereignty' - then Jordan must be the Palestinian State.
> 
> Why have you persisted in ignoring the 950,000 Jewish Arab refugees?  We've been over all of that before - and you keep pretending that never happened.  It didn't 'happen', of course:  it was part of a deliberate concerted plot by various Arab nations to expel their Jewish citizens en masse *for being Jewish*
> 
> The land those nations stole from Jewish people amounts to an area FOUR TIMES the size of Israel, incidentally.
Click to expand...


I am not ignoring anything, I am accepting that international law, as agreed about by all the legal authorities, tells us EAST JERUSALEM is part of the OPT, and that means sovereignty rights lie with the Palestinian indigenous people, not Israel. Whether there were Jewish refugees from other countries has no relevance to this issue.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn




----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

A child in India can feel compassion for unlawfully detained Palestinian political prisoners.


----------



## MHunterB

The Jewish residents of East Jerusalem who were forcibly evicted by Jordanian troops in 1949 were every bit as 'indigenous' as the Palestinians.  And they have every bit as much right to return to their homes which were stolen out form under them by the Jordanians.

Why does the sherrithing claim to be a 'humanitarian' when she says these people have no rights?


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

MHunterB said:


> The Jewish residents of East Jerusalem who were forcibly evicted by Jordanian troops in 1949 were every bit as 'indigenous' as the Palestinians.  And they have every bit as much right to return to their homes which were stolen out form under them by the Jordanians.
> 
> Why does the sherrithing claim to be a 'humanitarian' when she says these people have no rights?



You keep showing yourself to be just like the people inflicting slavery on the black man in America, with your inability to acknowledge I am a human being. And the issue is the Palestinian peoples sovereignty rights in East Jerusalem, they alone have sovereignty rights. Individual land ownership is a different issue.


----------



## irosie91

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Jewish residents of East Jerusalem who were forcibly evicted by Jordanian troops in 1949 were every bit as 'indigenous' as the Palestinians.  And they have every bit as much right to return to their homes which were stolen out form under them by the Jordanians.
> 
> Why does the sherrithing claim to be a 'humanitarian' when she says these people have no rights?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You keep showing yourself to be just like the people inflicting slavery on the black man in America, with your inability to acknowledge I am a human being. And the issue is the Palestinian peoples sovereignty rights in East Jerusalem, they alone have sovereignty rights. Individual land ownership is a different issue.
Click to expand...



  oh gee    Sherri did a FARTWAH     she declared Jerusalem to be  "MUSLIM LAND" by 
virtue of   isa - respecting   siege and murder  ----and pillage and vandalism to the 
holy cause of the isa respecting rapist pig of arabia        LAND OWNERSHIP?    
what happened to residence as LAND OWNERSHIP -------is sherri giving away all 
hope of land ownership for the majority of   "palestinians"   who never purchased 
an inch in their lives or family history?       gee   she's even giving away  AL AQSA---
built on jewish owned land


----------



## Wicked Jester

Is that sameol' character dead yet?

No....Ok....well, the dumbass will be soon, unless someone shoves a chili dog down his fuckin' craw.

Or better yet, don't......one less dumbass makes the world a better place


----------



## irosie91

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> MHunterB,
> 
> Now, you know it is universally agreed by legal authorities (like the UN and International Courts) that East Jerusalem is part of the Occupied Palestinian Territories, why do you lie and say it belongs to Israel? Palestinians alone have sovereignty rights there.
> 
> We even have an Opinion by the Highest court in the world on this, and you are aware of this, it has been discussed frequently.
> 
> I am referring to the International Court of Justice Opinion on the Wall, of course, from 2004, and the full text can be retrieved from this website that contains a comprehensive disccussion about intl law and the Israeli Palestinian conflict.
> 
> Introduction
> 
> Sherri
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks again for demonstrating how alying whore for HAMAS ignores history and reality.  Are you trying to claim the conquest and ethnic cleansing by Jordan never took place ???   If that was 'Palestinian sovereignty' - then Jordan must be the Palestinian State.
> 
> Why have you persisted in ignoring the 950,000 Jewish Arab refugees?  We've been over all of that before - and you keep pretending that never happened.  It didn't 'happen', of course:  it was part of a deliberate concerted plot by various Arab nations to expel their Jewish citizens en masse *for being Jewish*
> 
> The land those nations stole from Jewish people amounts to an area FOUR TIMES the size of Israel, incidentally.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am not ignoring anything, I am accepting that international law, as agreed about by all the legal authorities, tells us EAST JERUSALEM is part of the OPT, and that means sovereignty rights lie with the Palestinian indigenous people, not Israel. Whether there were Jewish refugees from other countries has no relevance to this issue.
Click to expand...



the isa respecter did the typical   SIDEWAYS SLIP IN-----"jewish refugees from other countries"        that an INSERTION   islamo nazi dogs and whores use to support their 
hilarious HISTORY  RE WRITE  (excuse the word --WRITE---the scum have no written history---so 
they invent----POETICALLY  -----or as the apologists for  murderer pig Nasser claimed way 
back in  1967---- USE  "ARABIC HYPERBOLE"   (read that  'fucking nabi ass lickers' 
lying)

   the bitch is nothing new-----adolf abu ali   referred to gassing children as  EUTHANASIA 
   which was also  LEGAL  in islamo nazi isa respecting  germany during his islamo nazi 
   tenure  

   Similar bitches cited the  LEGALITY of the  AUTO DE FE    as they moaned in orgasms 
   of pious bliss as they threw jewish babies into bonfires

   My mother-in-law----born in a shariah shit hole was liable to the  sherri supported 
   DHIMMI orphan law when her father died when she was ten years old----on another 
   messageboard a poster who claimed to be both muslim and and a female 
   lawyer defended the LEGALITY  of that  "LAW"  too  

   nothing new-----such laws also existed under the filth of justinian law----a legal 
   system to which sherri attached herself by lineage.    They were used to confiscate 
   Indian children in the USA ----"LEGALLY"


----------



## irosie91

The children holding signs and  standing around in demonstrations are being EXPLOITED  by disgusting  whores and dogs  ------dragging little children to  "DEMONSTRATIONS"  is 
child abuse.    The filhty shit jihadist animals   are simply USING  the cute factor turning 
innocents who have no idea what is going on into CLOWNS ----but most of all risking 
their lives.    In pakistan a few years ago when the SHIT  MOBS  enacted demonstrations 
in objection to a siimple line drawing of their RAPIST PIG  "god" -----two children were 
trampled to death --------WAY TO GO,  sherri----go right ahead and SHIT on the 
innocent babies


----------



## irosie91

The islamo nazi sherri in the name of isa endorsed shit continues to hit the fan----the dogs murdered an american in Algeria ----trying to get MORE SHIT OUT OF JAIL FREE. 
Notice that the perverted whore is DELIGHTED to use  the "cute kid"  factor 
in this disgusting endeavor.     

I have no doubt that the shit initiated by the Isa respectors is going to result 
in a  FIGHT FIRE WITH FIRE   approach------sadly the whole world might 
spin down into the isa-respecting cesspit and return hostage taking for hostage 
taking and  mutilation murder for mutilation murder.    The cute kids face an 
isa respecting   NIGHTMARE WORLD

If there is anyone out there willing to  support a FAST FOR THE RELEASE OF 
DISGUSTING PIG ISA RESPECTING  Shaykh Abdel Rahman    and for whore slut
Aafia Siddiqui  ------see sherri for details


----------



## sealadaigh

death as humour?

"The body of a woman shot last night by a Ukrainian is lying in one of the halls. Her four-year-old son crawls next to her body. He touches his mother's bleeding body and pulls her hair. Her stiffness amuses him. He pushes a finger into her half open mouth, touches the glazed eyes that cannot see. Suddenly he starts crying. A pitiful cry." 

from a warsaw ghetto diary.


----------



## MHunterB

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Jewish residents of East Jerusalem who were forcibly evicted by Jordanian troops in 1949 were every bit as 'indigenous' as the Palestinians.  And they have every bit as much right to return to their homes which were stolen out form under them by the Jordanians.
> 
> Why does the sherrithing claim to be a 'humanitarian' when she says these people have no rights?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You keep showing yourself to be just like the people inflicting slavery on the black man in America, with your inability to acknowledge I am a human being. And the issue is the Palestinian peoples sovereignty rights in East Jerusalem, they alone have sovereignty rights. Individual land ownership is a different issue.
Click to expand...


You *wish* I were 'just like' your slave-owning ancestors!  You NEEED to believe that about me, to validate your hatred as something 'righteous' : ))  

The one who can't acknowledge others' humanity seems to be YOU, since you're constantly posting you doubt if we have human feelings, or brains, or souls.  Perhaps if you hadn't made so many ill-considered slanders of others, I wouldn't feel it could be useful to 'reciprocate'......

Oh, and you're dodging:  if 'the Paestinian people alone' had rights to East Jerusalem, then the Jordanians obviously had NO right.  And no right to conduct ethnic cleansing.

It is looking like you're so invested in Jew-hating that you can't even acknowledge what the Jordanians did was a war crime against people for being Jews......  it's really too bad you can't admit that truth, because such evasion and deceit undercuts any moral position you try to take.  

IE, one's pressing for 'Palestinian' rights isn't moral at all while one presses for 'Palestinian' rights ONLY.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

MHunterB said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Jewish residents of East Jerusalem who were forcibly evicted by Jordanian troops in 1949 were every bit as 'indigenous' as the Palestinians.  And they have every bit as much right to return to their homes which were stolen out form under them by the Jordanians.
> 
> Why does the sherrithing claim to be a 'humanitarian' when she says these people have no rights?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You keep showing yourself to be just like the people inflicting slavery on the black man in America, with your inability to acknowledge I am a human being. And the issue is the Palestinian peoples sovereignty rights in East Jerusalem, they alone have sovereignty rights. Individual land ownership is a different issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You *wish* I were 'just like' your slave-owning ancestors!  You NEEED to believe that about me, to validate your hatred as something 'righteous' : ))
> 
> The one who can't acknowledge others' humanity seems to be YOU, since you're constantly posting you doubt if we have human feelings, or brains, or souls.  Perhaps if you hadn't made so many ill-considered slanders of others, I wouldn't feel it could be useful to 'reciprocate'......
> 
> Oh, and you're dodging:  if 'the Paestinian people alone' had rights to East Jerusalem, then the Jordanians obviously had NO right.  And no right to conduct ethnic cleansing.
> 
> It is looking like you're so invested in Jew-hating that you can't even acknowledge what the Jordanians did was a war crime against people for being Jews......  it's really too bad you can't admit that truth, because such evasion and deceit undercuts any moral position you try to take.
> 
> IE, one's pressing for 'Palestinian' rights isn't moral at all while one presses for 'Palestinian' rights ONLY.
Click to expand...

The Occupation is a crime against humanity people of conscience all over this world are right this very moment in time mobilizing to combat. It is no better than Slavery. And I  live in Today, I do not imagine sins my ancestors may have participated  in and feel guilt over them, today has its own concerns to  deal with. My concern is the Injustice of Israels Occupation of Palestine! And using my voice to speak out against it and using my mind to do all I can to visualize ways I can confront it with nonviolent resistance. Silence in the face of Injustice is complicity with it.


----------



## MHunterB

So you're complicit with every other injustice on the face of the earth, since you never bother to notice any other.........  

But lying about people who disagree with your views is all right, that's 'non-violent'.

And so is lying about having lied.  Changing your words and claiming I changed them......all 'non-violent'.

And ignoring the violence that your chosen 'side' is busily doing, that's 'non-violent'.

As well as telling others that they've sold their souls to your Devil, that's 'non-violent'.

So is plotting against other Americans, seeking to take the food from their mouths with a hyped-up 'boycott' which is illegal.


----------



## irosie91

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> IE, one's pressing for 'Palestinian' rights isn't moral at all while one presses for 'Palestinian' rights ONLY.
> 
> 
> 
> The Occupation is a crime against humanity people of conscience all over this world are right this very moment in time mobilizing to combat. It is no better than Slavery. And I  live in Today, I do not imagine sins my ancestors may have participated  in and feel guilt over them, today has its own concerns to  deal with. My concern is the Injustice of Israels Occupation of Palestine! And using my voice to speak out against it and using my mind to do all I can to visualize ways I can confront it with nonviolent resistance. Silence in the face of Injustice is complicity with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The whore has NARROWED the window  again    ----in accordance with her own specific
> agenda   -----which people,  which time, which place  etc etc  that fits nicely into her
> specific nazi agenda    ------how convenient ----it picks and chooses its   ATROCITY OF
> INTEREST in a world  infected for  some  1700 years with her own  FAVORED
> AND BELOVED PROGRAM OF PERVERSION ----perversions that have resulted in the
> most massive genocides to have ever afflicted the planet
> 
> 
> For the record---sherri has decided that the  starvation siege of the  Jews of
> east jerusalem  1947    and the destruction of that community  ----THOUSANDS
> OF YEARS IN EXISTENCE-------is simply not a crime-----it is THE BEAUTY OF
> HER SICK FASCIST AGENDA.       Ongoing at this very minute in
> Algeria where her fellows are murdering american hostages for the very
> "cause"  she supports and  in Syria  where her fellows are murdering
> for the same   "cause"     and even the ongoing genocide of the kurds in
> four   shariah cesspits and the ongoing   genocide of the hindus of Indonesia,
> Kenya  etc    and the chrstians of Nigeria ,  egypt, pakistan  sudan     etc  etc
> 
> all good so long as she can work in support of the HOLY PERSONS
> who sneak into the houses of jews at nite and slit the throats of infants
> ---and shoot down jewish kids on the streets of the USA       IN HONOR of
> ALLAH ISA  ..........
Click to expand...


----------



## MHunterB

I have absolutely no problem with some people's feeling that Israel being in the Disputed Territories is a problem.

I DO want to know why they only noticed the problem when Jordan left.  I've never heard anyone explain the difference between the Jordanian actions in the WB and those of Israel.


----------



## irosie91

MHunterB said:


> I have absolutely no problem with some people's feeling that Israel being in the Disputed Territories is a problem.
> 
> I DO want to know why they only noticed the problem when Jordan left.  I've never heard anyone explain the difference between the Jordanian actions in the WB and those of Israel.



The jordanian action was simply-----that which arab muslims do-----they killed their own 
in the tens of thousands  in the name of allah/isa   pbuh -----     why comment on  "DOG BITES MAN" -----<<<it is not news


----------



## Hossfly

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> You keep showing yourself to be just like the people inflicting slavery on the black man in America, with your inability to acknowledge I am a human being. And the issue is the Palestinian peoples sovereignty rights in East Jerusalem, they alone have sovereignty rights. Individual land ownership is a different issue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You *wish* I were 'just like' your slave-owning ancestors!  You NEEED to believe that about me, to validate your hatred as something 'righteous' : ))
> 
> The one who can't acknowledge others' humanity seems to be YOU, since you're constantly posting you doubt if we have human feelings, or brains, or souls.  Perhaps if you hadn't made so many ill-considered slanders of others, I wouldn't feel it could be useful to 'reciprocate'......
> 
> Oh, and you're dodging:  if 'the Paestinian people alone' had rights to East Jerusalem, then the Jordanians obviously had NO right.  And no right to conduct ethnic cleansing.
> 
> It is looking like you're so invested in Jew-hating that you can't even acknowledge what the Jordanians did was a war crime against people for being Jews......  it's really too bad you can't admit that truth, because such evasion and deceit undercuts any moral position you try to take.
> 
> IE, one's pressing for 'Palestinian' rights isn't moral at all while one presses for 'Palestinian' rights ONLY.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Occupation is a crime against humanity people of conscience all over this world are right this very moment in time mobilizing to combat. It is no better than Slavery. And I  live in Today, I do not imagine sins my ancestors may have participated  in and feel guilt over them, today has its own concerns to  deal with. My concern is the Injustice of Israels Occupation of Palestine! And using my voice to speak out against it and using my mind to do all I can to visualize ways I can confront it with nonviolent resistance. Silence in the face of Injustice is complicity with it.
Click to expand...

So why not use your voice against the injustice of Muslims killing people who don't follow Islam as well as those who follow a different brand of Islam (like the Ahmadis)?  Surely you can't be blind to what is happening in many locations in this world.  I guess your silence about this means that you agree with what is going on when it comes to innocent people being harassed and murdered for their religious beliefs as well as their houses of worship destroyed.  I imagine you close your eyes to all this because no Jews are involved.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

MHunterB said:


> I have absolutely no problem with some people's feeling that Israel being in the Disputed Territories is a problem.
> 
> I DO want to know why they only noticed the problem when Jordan left.  I've never heard anyone explain the difference between the Jordanian actions in the WB and those of Israel.



There is no disputed lands, , simply lands Israel occupies and an Occupation that needs to cease. And what Jordan did is about as relevant to the conflict today as what my ancestors did has relevance to how I live my life.


----------



## MHunterB

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have absolutely no problem with some people's feeling that Israel being in the Disputed Territories is a problem.
> 
> I DO want to know why they only noticed the problem when Jordan left.  I've never heard anyone explain the difference between the Jordanian actions in the WB and those of Israel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is no disputed property, simply lands Israel occupies and an Occupation that needs to cease. And what Jordan did is about as relevant to the conflict today as what my ancestors did has relevance to how I live my life.
Click to expand...


You are wrong on both counts.  What Jordan did was obviously an 'Occupation' - and that needs to be dealt with.  The Jordanians also owe the Palestinians for what they took and kept:  ALL those who've injured the Palestinians need to make it good.  Unless somehow you can explain what Jordan was doing as other than an 'Occupation'.

There's a principle you are trying to invoke - but it isn't valid unless the Jordanian 'Occupation' is dealt with as well.   And if that was 'too long ago' - well then, so was the 'Nakba'.

I cannot imagine how you think you've got the right to decide such things for the Palestinians:  did you win some election that you haven't told us about?


----------



## irosie91

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have absolutely no problem with some people's feeling that Israel being in the Disputed Territories is a problem.
> 
> I DO want to know why they only noticed the problem when Jordan left.  I've never heard anyone explain the difference between the Jordanian actions in the WB and those of Israel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is no disputed property, simply lands Israel occupies and an Occupation that needs to cease. And what Jordan did is about as relevant to the conflict today as what my ancestors did has relevance to how I live my life.
Click to expand...



  There is a term that I have not heard used for decades    "GERRYMANDERING" --
it is what dishonest politicians do in order to confer on themselves or their parties 
an  ADVANTAGE-----by shifting voting district lines in a manner that provides them 
with a better chance of validation      Dishonest lawyers engage in a very 
similar technique  by NARROWING  the window to that which THEY decide 
should be considered ----so that  information that conflicts with their allegations 
can be EXCLUDED       Dishonest  science researchers who so engage 
can be criminally prosecuted for prejudicing   results ----Good judges 
throw  dirty lawyers out of the courtroom

   Ones cultural heritage is   of utmost importance     Behavioral scientists would laugh 
at sherri's   declaration that her   CULTURAL HERITAGE has nothing to do with 
her depraved  outlook     Adolf abu ali     would have been helpless without the  
DEICIDE MYTH   to which sherri alludes incessantly      Millions would not have licked 
his ass----in fact without  THEIR cultural heritage---millions of hundreds of millions 
of muslims would not be licking his ass.     I have never met a HINDU who licked 
tha ass of  adolf abu ali------but MUSLIMS from India?     yup

   For excellent works on   the issue of  CULTURAL HERITAGE  and persona---
SEE   ERIK ERIKSON  ----excellent classics in the field of  behavioral science---
and as far as I know-----he was not even jewish-----very readable

  Real humans would laugh at her assertion that ---that which happened yesterday, 
has nothing to do with that which happens today     depending on WHAT PARTS 
of that which happened yesterday SHE decides are important  versus  what parts 
SHE DECIDES  are not-------a kind of  GERRYMANDERING of  'PRETINENCE OF HISTORY"
      always remember-----if called to testify and a dishonest lawyer says  
                   "JUST ANSWER  'YES"  OR 'NO"---------do not speak---the judge will 
            shut him/her  up


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> MHunterB,
> 
> Now, you know it is universally agreed by legal authorities (like the UN and International Courts) that East Jerusalem is part of the Occupied Palestinian Territories, why do you lie and say it belongs to Israel? Palestinians alone have sovereignty rights there.
> 
> We even have an Opinion by the Highest court in the world on this, and you are aware of this, it has been discussed frequently.
> 
> I am referring to the International Court of Justice Opinion on the Wall, of course, from 2004, and the full text can be retrieved from this website that contains a comprehensive disccussion about intl law and the Israeli Palestinian conflict.
> 
> Introduction
> 
> Sherri
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks again for demonstrating how alying whore for HAMAS ignores history and reality.  Are you trying to claim the conquest and ethnic cleansing by Jordan never took place ???   If that was 'Palestinian sovereignty' - then Jordan must be the Palestinian State.
> 
> Why have you persisted in ignoring the 950,000 Jewish Arab refugees?  We've been over all of that before - and you keep pretending that never happened.  It didn't 'happen', of course:  it was part of a deliberate concerted plot by various Arab nations to expel their Jewish citizens en masse *for being Jewish*
> 
> The land those nations stole from Jewish people amounts to an area FOUR TIMES the size of Israel, incidentally.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am not ignoring anything, I am accepting that international law, as agreed about by all the legal authorities, tells us EAST JERUSALEM is part of the OPT, and that means sovereignty rights lie with the Palestinian indigenous people, not Israel. Whether there were Jewish refugees from other countries has no relevance to this issue.
Click to expand...


You are wrong, again.


----------



## irosie91

Toddsterpatriot said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks again for demonstrating how alying whore for HAMAS ignores history and reality.  Are you trying to claim the conquest and ethnic cleansing by Jordan never took place ???   If that was 'Palestinian sovereignty' - then Jordan must be the Palestinian State.
> 
> Why have you persisted in ignoring the 950,000 Jewish Arab refugees?  We've been over all of that before - and you keep pretending that never happened.  It didn't 'happen', of course:  it was part of a deliberate concerted plot by various Arab nations to expel their Jewish citizens en masse *for being Jewish*
> 
> The land those nations stole from Jewish people amounts to an area FOUR TIMES the size of Israel, incidentally.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am not ignoring anything, I am accepting that international law, as agreed about by all the legal authorities, tells us EAST JERUSALEM is part of the OPT, and that means sovereignty rights lie with the Palestinian indigenous people, not Israel. Whether there were Jewish refugees from other countries has no relevance to this issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are wrong, again.
Click to expand...



   give sherri a chance----keep in mind---Adolf Eichmann  defended his actions 
by  stating that acted completely within the  LAWS OF GERMANY      I became 
acquainted with muslims     a bit before the   1971  Civil war in Pakistan     During 
that war-----the West Pakistani army     enacted  1/4 million rapes upon the 
muslim and hindu girls of  east pakistan   (later bangla desh)     It was 
LEGAL in islamic law-----the rape of the hindus was legal by shariah---the 
rapes of the muslim girls were MADE legal   because the islamic clerics 
of   west pakistan had rendered a  DECLARATION OF   TAKFIR   upon the 
muslims of east pakistan-----making their girls eligible for legal rape by 
muslims       "takfir"  is a kind  of    "de muslimizing"    of those muslims 
want to rape and kill -----since muslims are not supposed to rape and 
kill muslims.    When I questioned a  west pakistani   friend he just giggled and 
said    "you do not understand my culture"         Todd     you do not understand 
sherri's   "culture"


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

MHunterB said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have absolutely no problem with some people's feeling that Israel being in the Disputed Territories is a problem.
> 
> I DO want to know why they only noticed the problem when Jordan left.  I've never heard anyone explain the difference between the Jordanian actions in the WB and those of Israel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is no disputed property, simply lands Israel occupies and an Occupation that needs to cease. And what Jordan did is about as relevant to the conflict today as what my ancestors did has relevance to how I live my life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are wrong on both counts.  What Jordan did was obviously an 'Occupation' - and that needs to be dealt with.  The Jordanians also owe the Palestinians for what they took and kept:  ALL those who've injured the Palestinians need to make it good.  Unless somehow you can explain what Jordan was doing as other than an 'Occupation'.
> 
> There's a principle you are trying to invoke - but it isn't valid unless the Jordanian 'Occupation' is dealt with as well.   And if that was 'too long ago' - well then, so was the 'Nakba'.
> 
> I cannot imagine how you think you've got the right to decide such things for the Palestinians:  did you win some election that you haven't told us about?
Click to expand...


Unlike you, I do not imagine what I would like intl law to be and pretend it is so. It is very clear under intl law that East Jerusalem and the West Bank and Gaza  are occupied by Israel and Palestinians have sovereignty rights in these lands, not Israel.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Toddsterpatriot said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks again for demonstrating how alying whore for HAMAS ignores history and reality.  Are you trying to claim the conquest and ethnic cleansing by Jordan never took place ???   If that was 'Palestinian sovereignty' - then Jordan must be the Palestinian State.
> 
> Why have you persisted in ignoring the 950,000 Jewish Arab refugees?  We've been over all of that before - and you keep pretending that never happened.  It didn't 'happen', of course:  it was part of a deliberate concerted plot by various Arab nations to expel their Jewish citizens en masse *for being Jewish*
> 
> The land those nations stole from Jewish people amounts to an area FOUR TIMES the size of Israel, incidentally.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am not ignoring anything, I am accepting that international law, as agreed about by all the legal authorities, tells us EAST JERUSALEM is part of the OPT, and that means sovereignty rights lie with the Palestinian indigenous people, not Israel. Whether there were Jewish refugees from other countries has no relevance to this issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are wrong, again.
Click to expand...


lol


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am not ignoring anything, I am accepting that international law, as agreed about by all the legal authorities, tells us EAST JERUSALEM is part of the OPT, and that means sovereignty rights lie with the Palestinian indigenous people, not Israel. Whether there were Jewish refugees from other countries has no relevance to this issue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are wrong, again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lol
Click to expand...


Sadly, your errors are not funny. Back on your knees.


----------



## irosie91

Todd    sherri is playing a lawyerly game-----she is  DECLARING  that  since  the west bank is called   OPT    ----that it is now and forever    PALESTINIAN TERRITORY   according to 
the new concept of "palestinian"    being any arab muslim who had ever lived in palestine for two years and all his descendants.       Her actually problem is her  "FOREVER"  designation and her  assertion that since the area has been so  NAMED----it cannot be 
DISPUTED.     She is wrong---in fact if she graduated  Law School as she claims---she is not wrong out of ignorance ---SHE IS FUCKING LYING     Anything can be disputed and there 
is ample grounds to dispute the  "palestinian status of the west bank"     According to sherri's  logic----money in the  bank account of an EMBEZZLER   cannot be disputed because HIS NAME APPEARS ON THE ACCOUNT even if the money in the account can be 
traced back to the act of embezzling


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

irosie91 said:


> Todd    sherri is playing a lawyerly game-----she is  DECLARING  that  since  the west bank is called   OPT    ----that it is now and forever    PALESTINIAN TERRITORY   according to
> the new concept of "palestinian"    being any arab muslim who had ever lived in palestine for two years and all his descendants.       Her actually problem is her  "FOREVER"  designation and her  assertion that since the area has been so  NAMED----it cannot be
> DISPUTED.     She is wrong---in fact if she graduated  Law School as she claims---she is not wrong out of ignorance ---SHE IS FUCKING LYING     Anything can be disputed and there
> is ample grounds to dispute the  "palestinian status of the west bank"     According to sherri's  logic----money in the  bank account of an EMBEZZLER   cannot be disputed because HIS NAME APPEARS ON THE ACCOUNT even if the money in the account can be
> traced back to the act of embezzling



I know, she's an evil clown.

She never did answer when I asked her who the Israelis took the "OPT" from.


----------



## irosie91

from sherri
in another sense, they have all turned away from violence, they are responding to Injustice with nonviolent resistance, just like Jesus set as the example for us all to follow! Perhaps, that itself is turning to and embracing Jesus


Piece of shit samer was jailed for attempted murder and while in jail engaged in violence---
so sherri compares him to   JESUS!!  as a non violent resister.        gee---against what 
was jesus resisting -----the sherri version seems to have been  "JEWISH OCCUPATION OF JUDEA"     for which   THE JOOOOS CRUCIFIED HIM.      It is not entirely clear to me if we 
know in what form Jesus thought resistence to roman occupation should manifest.   My sense 
is that he thought it would just go away some day ---ie "WAIT IT OUT"    An interesting factoid 
of history is -----this particular idea was one of debate amongst the pharisees of the day and 
at times SPLIT them into factions    Josephus Flavius advocated ---"-we can't beat them right now-----just accomodate them for awhile" ---for that idea some people considered him traitorous.     I believe that Jesus had a similar idea in his  "render onto ceasar---that which is 
ceasar's"    (ie    'until he either goes away or drops dead")


----------



## Hossfly

irosie91 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am not ignoring anything, I am accepting that international law, as agreed about by all the legal authorities, tells us EAST JERUSALEM is part of the OPT, and that means sovereignty rights lie with the Palestinian indigenous people, not Israel. Whether there were Jewish refugees from other countries has no relevance to this issue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are wrong, again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> give sherri a chance----keep in mind---Adolf Eichmann  defended his actions
> by  stating that acted completely within the  LAWS OF GERMANY      I became
> acquainted with muslims     a bit before the   1971  Civil war in Pakistan     During
> that war-----the West Pakistani army     enacted  1/4 million rapes upon the
> muslim and hindu girls of  east pakistan   (later bangla desh)     It was
> LEGAL in islamic law-----the rape of the hindus was legal by shariah---the
> rapes of the muslim girls were MADE legal   because the islamic clerics
> of   west pakistan had rendered a  DECLARATION OF   TAKFIR   upon the
> muslims of east pakistan-----making their girls eligible for legal rape by
> muslims       "takfir"  is a kind  of    "de muslimizing"    of those muslims
> want to rape and kill -----since muslims are not supposed to rape and
> kill muslims.    When I questioned a  west pakistani   friend he just giggled and
> said    "you do not understand my culture"         Todd     you do not understand
> sherri's   "culture"
Click to expand...

There are many with Arab backgrounds who stick up for Israel because they see the truth and not the myths the other Arabs have made up.
The Way the World Doesn't Work by Joseph Farah on Creators.com - A Syndicate Of Talent


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Toddsterpatriot said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are wrong, again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sadly, your errors are not funny. Back on your knees.
Click to expand...


one more time, lol, thanks for giving me another chance to laugh!


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Toddsterpatriot said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Todd    sherri is playing a lawyerly game-----she is  DECLARING  that  since  the west bank is called   OPT    ----that it is now and forever    PALESTINIAN TERRITORY   according to
> the new concept of "palestinian"    being any arab muslim who had ever lived in palestine for two years and all his descendants.       Her actually problem is her  "FOREVER"  designation and her  assertion that since the area has been so  NAMED----it cannot be
> DISPUTED.     She is wrong---in fact if she graduated  Law School as she claims---she is not wrong out of ignorance ---SHE IS FUCKING LYING     Anything can be disputed and there
> is ample grounds to dispute the  "palestinian status of the west bank"     According to sherri's  logic----money in the  bank account of an EMBEZZLER   cannot be disputed because HIS NAME APPEARS ON THE ACCOUNT even if the money in the account can be
> traced back to the act of embezzling
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know, she's an evil clown.
> 
> She never did answer when I asked her who the Israelis took the "OPT" from.
Click to expand...


They took the land from the Palestinian people, the people with a right of self determination in that land under intl law.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Todd    sherri is playing a lawyerly game-----she is  DECLARING  that  since  the west bank is called   OPT    ----that it is now and forever    PALESTINIAN TERRITORY   according to
> the new concept of "palestinian"    being any arab muslim who had ever lived in palestine for two years and all his descendants.       Her actually problem is her  "FOREVER"  designation and her  assertion that since the area has been so  NAMED----it cannot be
> DISPUTED.     She is wrong---in fact if she graduated  Law School as she claims---she is not wrong out of ignorance ---SHE IS FUCKING LYING     Anything can be disputed and there
> is ample grounds to dispute the  "palestinian status of the west bank"     According to sherri's  logic----money in the  bank account of an EMBEZZLER   cannot be disputed because HIS NAME APPEARS ON THE ACCOUNT even if the money in the account can be
> traced back to the act of embezzling
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know, she's an evil clown.
> 
> She never did answer when I asked her who the Israelis took the "OPT" from.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They took the land from the Palestinian people, the people with a right of self determination in that land under intl law.
Click to expand...


They took it from who? No such people existed in 1967.....or now.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sadly, your errors are not funny. Back on your knees.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> one more time, lol, thanks for giving me another chance to laugh!
Click to expand...


How can you laugh when you're servicing terrorists?


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

MHunterB said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have absolutely no problem with some people's feeling that Israel being in the Disputed Territories is a problem.
> 
> I DO want to know why they only noticed the problem when Jordan left.  I've never heard anyone explain the difference between the Jordanian actions in the WB and those of Israel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is no disputed property, simply lands Israel occupies and an Occupation that needs to cease. And what Jordan did is about as relevant to the conflict today as what my ancestors did has relevance to how I live my life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are wrong on both counts.  What Jordan did was obviously an 'Occupation' - and that needs to be dealt with.  The Jordanians also owe the Palestinians for what they took and kept:  ALL those who've injured the Palestinians need to make it good.  Unless somehow you can explain what Jordan was doing as other than an 'Occupation'.
> 
> There's a principle you are trying to invoke - but it isn't valid unless the Jordanian 'Occupation' is dealt with as well.   And if that was 'too long ago' - well then, so was the 'Nakba'.
> 
> I cannot imagine how you think you've got the right to decide such things for the Palestinians:  did you win some election that you haven't told us about?
Click to expand...


Jordan is not occupying Palestinian lands, only Israel is doing that and that is what needs to come to an end. I do not have to deal with imaginery injustices only existing in minds of Zionists trying to desperately grab at anything, at straws,  to justify past and continuing land thefts of Israel and holding onto all that unlawfully obtained land.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Toddsterpatriot said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sadly, your errors are not funny. Back on your knees.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> one more time, lol, thanks for giving me another chance to laugh!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How can you laugh when you're servicing terrorists?
Click to expand...


Words like that,  with no basis in reality, say everything about you and nothing about me!


----------



## Ernie S.

Is he dead yet? Shit! He hasn't eaten in what, 6 months? Is he a reptile?


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Toddsterpatriot said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know, she's an evil clown.
> 
> She never did answer when I asked her who the Israelis took the "OPT" from.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They took the land from the Palestinian people, the people with a right of self determination in that land under intl law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They took it from who? No such people existed in 1967.....or now.
Click to expand...


Palestinians have a history going all the way back to Herodotus, educate yourself about History!


----------



## Hossfly

Ernie S. said:


> Is he dead yet? Shit! He hasn't eaten in what, 6 months? Is he a reptile?


I think he's in hibernation. Like a ground hog.


----------



## Hossfly

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> They took the land from the Palestinian people, the people with a right of self determination in that land under intl law.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They took it from who? No such people existed in 1967.....or now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Palestinians have a history going all the way back to Herodotus, educate yourself about History!
Click to expand...

All the way back to 400 BC? Fancy that! I thought he played 1st base for the Cubs in 1910.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> They took the land from the Palestinian people, the people with a right of self determination in that land under intl law.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They took it from who? No such people existed in 1967.....or now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Palestinians have a history going all the way back to Herodotus, educate yourself about History!
Click to expand...


Muslim Arabs had a history going back to Herodotus?
Please tell me more.


----------



## Hossfly

Toddsterpatriot said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> They took it from who? No such people existed in 1967.....or now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Palestinians have a history going all the way back to Herodotus, educate yourself about History!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Muslim Arabs had a history going back to Herodotus?
> Please tell me more.
Click to expand...

The Muslim faction here had a vote and gave Sherri permission to invent history. All except Tinmore. He wanted maps from 450 BC.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

MHunterB said:


> So you're complicit with every other injustice on the face of the earth, since you never bother to notice any other.........
> 
> But lying about people who disagree with your views is all right, that's 'non-violent'.
> 
> And so is lying about having lied.  Changing your words and claiming I changed them......all 'non-violent'.
> 
> And ignoring the violence that your chosen 'side' is busily doing, that's 'non-violent'.
> 
> As well as telling others that they've sold their souls to your Devil, that's 'non-violent'.
> 
> So is plotting against other Americans, seeking to take the food from their mouths with a hyped-up 'boycott' which is illegal.



God turns our faces to the Injustices He desires we have a burden and passion for, that is a God thing, and we choose whether we walk down the path he beckons us to walk down! He calls come with me, and we heed His call or we do not. I am sorry you do not seem to have these type experiences with God, that is unfortunate.

I am not lying about anything, so  nothing to feel bad about there, my response to your claims I am lying about something.

Ignoring violence, I do not think I am doing that, I just got through, earlier today,  acknowledging in another thread there are acts of terrorism on both sides, that is not ignoring violence.

Boycotts are not illegal and not plots against Americans and they are what people of conscience do to respond to Injustices like Apartheid and Occupations by Rogue Regimes like Israel, a moral response to Injustice!


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Toddsterpatriot said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> They took it from who? No such people existed in 1967.....or now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Palestinians have a history going all the way back to Herodotus, educate yourself about History!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Muslim Arabs had a history going back to Herodotus?
> Please tell me more.
Click to expand...


Herodotus spoke about Palestine, and of course the residents of Palestine were Palestinians, as they have been for over 2000 years now. Present Palestinians are their desendants, the descendants of the Palestinain people who lived in the land over 2000 years ago.

We even have a Wikipedia article entitled History Of Palestine, and it speaks of a Palestine that goes back in time to 1.5 million years ago, your denial of the History of Palestine can only be called Ignorance!

"The earliest human remains in Palestine were found in Ubeidiya, some 3 km south of the Sea of Galilee (Lake Tiberias), in the Jordan Rift Valley. The remains are dated to the Pleistocene, c. 1.5 million years ago. These are traces of the earliest migration of Homo erectus out of Africa. The site yielded hand axes of the Acheulean type."

History of Palestine - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Sherri


----------



## Hossfly

sherrimunnerlyn said:


> toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sherrimunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> palestinians have a history going all the way back to herodotus, educate yourself about history!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> muslim arabs had a history going back to herodotus?
> Please tell me more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> herodotus spoke about palestine, and of course the residents of palestine were palestinians, as they have been for over 2000 years now. Present palestinians are their desendants, the descendants of the palestinain people who lived in the land over 2000 years ago.
> 
> We even have a wikipedia article entitled history of palestine, and it speaks of a palestine that goes back in time to 1.5 million years ago, your denial of the history of palestine can only be called ignorance!
> 
> "the earliest human remains in palestine were found in ubeidiya, some 3 km south of the sea of galilee (lake tiberias), in the jordan rift valley. The remains are dated to the pleistocene, c. 1.5 million years ago. These are traces of the earliest migration of homo erectus out of africa. The site yielded hand axes of the acheulean type."
> 
> history of palestine - wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> sherri
Click to expand...

*aaarrrrggggghhhhhhhhh!*


----------



## irosie91

It is hard to believe that sherri graduated high school let alone  law school     Yes---the history of   Connecticut is also    7000 years old----fossils have been found there      and the  reptiles that lived there were   CONNECTICUTIANS


----------



## irosie91

I grew up in a town in the USA   ---that has a history in america---pre revolutionary war---
the methodist church there is known to be  seven thousand, eight hundred and forty four 
years old ----there was not a single computer in the building proving its ancient status---
old copies of the  HERALD TRIBUNE   were found in the basement dated   4034 BC


----------



## freedombecki

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> They took the land from the Palestinian people, the people with a right of self determination in that land under intl law.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They took it from who? No such people existed in 1967.....or now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Palestinians have a history going all the way back to Herodotus, educate yourself about History!
Click to expand...





​ Herodotus, Father of History, 484 to 425 BCE, Greece​


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

And Herodotus, the Father of History, recognized as the first Historian, wrote about Palestine.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> And Herodotus, the Father of History, recognized as the first Historian, wrote about Palestine.



And another interesting point, he wrote not one single word about Jews in the land of Palestine.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> And Herodotus, the Father of History, recognized as the first Historian, wrote about Palestine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And another interesting point, he wrote not one single word about Jews in the land of Palestine.
Click to expand...


I must assume the people of Palestine were then called Palestinians, just as they are today.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Yesterday aftrenoon, it was reported Samer has been transferred to a hospital and he is in critical condition.

And prisoners in solidarity are reported to be starting a larger hunger strike.

My Prayers are with Samer now and his family and all of the other unlawfully detained hunger striking prisoners and all over 4000 of the unlawfully detained Palestinian political prisoners, men and women and children, none of whom are detained lawfully, all of these detentions are war crimes!

There is no shame in desiring human beings Live, and that they live in Freedom from Occupation and unlawful detentions by Occupiers!

I desire life for human beings, not death!

Sherri


----------



## freedombecki

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> And Herodotus, the Father of History, recognized as the first Historian, wrote about Palestine.


The earliest known copy of Herodotus' work was written in AD 1300. No older documentation of his alleged writings exist at all. For all we know, our oldest work of his could have been written from someone's memory or in accordance with the beliefs/thoughts/desires/edits of a leader or editorial scholar in 1300AD. Notation is here.

Rewritten history is a shifting sand in time.

Also according to this timeline, Israel's "occupation" began in 1400BCE, or 2700 years prior to the copy of Herodotus' work that we have, which is 1300AD.

Israel's ownership was taken from people who worshipped Ba'al-zebub, who encouraged murder and genocide. The Jews banned the practices of murder and genocide and required Mosaic law to be observed in the land.


----------



## freedombecki

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Yesterday aftrenoon, it was reported Samer has been transferred to a hospital and he is in critical condition.
> 
> And prisoners in solidarity are reported to be starting a larger hunger strike.
> 
> My Prayers are with Samer now and his family and all of the other unlawfully detained hunger striking prisoners and all over 4000 of the unlawfully detained Palestinian political prisoners, men and women and children, none of whom are detained lawfully, all of these detentions are war crimes!
> 
> There is no shame in desiring human beings Live, and that they live in Freedom from Occupation and unlawful detentions by Occupiers!
> 
> I desire life for human beings, not death!
> 
> Sherri


Maybe he will convince those who insist on shelling Israel from child-intensive neighborhoods will stop shelling in deference to Samer's strike, so he can resume a normal life and the terrorists shelling Israel will stop killing children with their avaricious practice.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

freedombecki said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> And Herodotus, the Father of History, recognized as the first Historian, wrote about Palestine.
> 
> 
> 
> The earliest known copy of Herodotus' work was written in AD 1300. No older documentation of his alleged writings exist at all. For all we know, our oldest work of his could have been written from someone's memory or in accordance with the beliefs/thoughts/desires/edits of a leader or editorial scholar in 1300AD. Notation is here.
> 
> Rewritten history is a shifting sand in time.
> 
> Also according to this timeline, Israel's "occupation" began in 1400BCE, or 2700 years prior to the copy of Herodotus' work that we have, which is 1300AD.
> 
> Israel's ownership was taken from people who worshipped Ba'al-zebub, who encouraged murder and genocide. The Jews banned the practices of murder and genocide and required Mosaic law to be observed in the land.
Click to expand...


lol so funny Zionist rewrites of history


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

freedombecki said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yesterday aftrenoon, it was reported Samer has been transferred to a hospital and he is in critical condition.
> 
> And prisoners in solidarity are reported to be starting a larger hunger strike.
> 
> My Prayers are with Samer now and his family and all of the other unlawfully detained hunger striking prisoners and all over 4000 of the unlawfully detained Palestinian political prisoners, men and women and children, none of whom are detained lawfully, all of these detentions are war crimes!
> 
> There is no shame in desiring human beings Live, and that they live in Freedom from Occupation and unlawful detentions by Occupiers!
> 
> I desire life for human beings, not death!
> 
> Sherri
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe he will convince those who insist on shelling Israel from child-intensive neighborhoods will stop shelling in deference to Samer's strike, so he can resume a normal life and the terrorists shelling Israel will stop killing children with their avaricious practice.
Click to expand...


The ones killing children are Israeli, please educate yourself and stop spouting lies, Israel killed over 522 children in the past 5 years and Hamas killed 1 child in that period. Why do you keep lying? Does your God teach you to lie?


----------



## MHunterB

Why does the sherrithing keep whoring for HAMAS?


----------



## MHunterB

The sherrithing is counting the Fogel kids as part of that '522+'  - it spit that just the other day.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

MHunterB said:


> Why does the sherrithing keep whoring for HAMAS?



Samer is not a member of Hamas, educate yourself!


----------



## irosie91

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yesterday aftrenoon, it was reported Samer has been transferred to a hospital and he is in critical condition.
> 
> And prisoners in solidarity are reported to be starting a larger hunger strike.
> 
> My Prayers are with Samer now and his family and all of the other unlawfully detained hunger striking prisoners and all over 4000 of the unlawfully detained Palestinian political prisoners, men and women and children, none of whom are detained lawfully, all of these detentions are war crimes!
> 
> There is no shame in desiring human beings Live, and that they live in Freedom from Occupation and unlawful detentions by Occupiers!
> 
> I desire life for human beings, not death!
> 
> Sherri
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe he will convince those who insist on shelling Israel from child-intensive neighborhoods will stop shelling in deference to Samer's strike, so he can resume a normal life and the terrorists shelling Israel will stop killing children with their avaricious practice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The ones killing children are Israeli, please educate yourself and stop spouting lies, Israel killed over 522 children in the past 5 years and Hamas killed 1 child in that period. Why do you keep lying? Does your God teach you to lie?
Click to expand...




***************************************
Have some compassion for sherri    marge     her  "god"    "allah/isa"   has abandoned 
her------imagine ----for 1700 years    her  "god"    "allah/isa"   had her  and all of her own 
on the WINNING TEAM----they managed ---with the help of  "allah/isa"     to commit 
genocides in the HUNDREDS IF MILLIONS ---mostly gentiles ---but also tens of 
millions of jews        "allah/isa"  is still helping her "side"  murder children  in many parts of 
the world----in the thousands----but  SOMEHOW   her side does not seem to be able to 
kill jews at the same rate that they have for the past  1700 years.   SHE IS FRANTIC


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

MHunterB said:


> The sherrithing is counting the Fogel kids as part of that '522+'  - it spit that just the other day.



522 is Palestinian children killed by Israel. I have no idea who killed the Fogel illegal settler family members!


----------



## Hossfly

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yesterday aftrenoon, it was reported Samer has been transferred to a hospital and he is in critical condition.
> 
> And prisoners in solidarity are reported to be starting a larger hunger strike.
> 
> My Prayers are with Samer now and his family and all of the other unlawfully detained hunger striking prisoners and all over 4000 of the unlawfully detained Palestinian political prisoners, men and women and children, none of whom are detained lawfully, all of these detentions are war crimes!
> 
> There is no shame in desiring human beings Live, and that they live in Freedom from Occupation and unlawful detentions by Occupiers!
> 
> I desire life for human beings, not death!
> 
> Sherri
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe he will convince those who insist on shelling Israel from child-intensive neighborhoods will stop shelling in deference to Samer's strike, so he can resume a normal life and the terrorists shelling Israel will stop killing children with their avaricious practice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The ones killing children are Israeli, please educate yourself and stop spouting lies, Israel killed over 522 children in the past 5 years and Hamas killed 1 child in that period. Why do you keep lying? Does your God teach you to lie?
Click to expand...

Aren't your prayers also for all those unjustly imprisoned in Muslim prisons in Muslim countries.   I hope you, as a "Good Christian Women, signed this petition as well as starting a Facebook page for her where you can put all your efforts into getting her freed.  A Call for Mercy - The Voice of the Martyrs

And let us all hope that the Muslims stop killing children while they are busy killing the adults,  both non Muslims and Muslims of different sects..  I wonder if Frau Sherri is keeping track of the children being killed in the Muslim world.  Have you a number for us, Frau Sherri?  After all, God wants you to care about these children.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> 
> The sherrithing is counting the Fogel kids as part of that '522+'  - it spit that just the other day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 522 is Palestinian children killed by Israel. I have no idea who killed the Fogel illegal settler family members!
Click to expand...


Would you like me to name the 522 children Israel killed?


----------



## Hossfly

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Yesterday aftrenoon, it was reported Samer has been transferred to a hospital and he is in critical condition.
> 
> And prisoners in solidarity are reported to be starting a larger hunger strike.
> 
> My Prayers are with Samer now and his family and all of the other unlawfully detained hunger striking prisoners and all over 4000 of the unlawfully detained Palestinian political prisoners, men and women and children, none of whom are detained lawfully, all of these detentions are war crimes!
> 
> There is no shame in desiring human beings Live, and that they live in Freedom from Occupation and unlawful detentions by Occupiers!
> 
> I desire life for human beings, not death!
> 
> Sherri


BTW Sherri, are they (IDF) going to auction off Samer's watch or roll dice to see who gets it?


----------



## irosie91

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> 
> The sherrithing is counting the Fogel kids as part of that '522+'  - it spit that just the other day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 522 is Palestinian children killed by Israel. I have no idea who killed the Fogel illegal settler family members!
Click to expand...




Oh the  BITTERNESS ----notice  sherri dancing on the dead bodies of the Fogel babies 
and justifying ------IN THE NAME OF ALLAH/ISA       a true daughter of the sluts who 
moaned in orgiastic delight at the scent of burning flesh at the   AUTO DE FE    
   (auto de fe  ----is the ACT OF FAITH  in  which pious ass lickers of  muhummad 
        engage as they torture people to death in the name of allah/isa--by fire or 
        by knife or by  hatchet    ALLAH/ISA HU AKBARRRRRRRRR ----AMEEEEN)


----------



## Ernie S.

So I see he's not dead yet. I'll check back tomorrow.


----------



## irosie91

Hossfly said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yesterday aftrenoon, it was reported Samer has been transferred to a hospital and he is in critical condition.
> 
> And prisoners in solidarity are reported to be starting a larger hunger strike.
> 
> My Prayers are with Samer now and his family and all of the other unlawfully detained hunger striking prisoners and all over 4000 of the unlawfully detained Palestinian political prisoners, men and women and children, none of whom are detained lawfully, all of these detentions are war crimes!
> 
> There is no shame in desiring human beings Live, and that they live in Freedom from Occupation and unlawful detentions by Occupiers!
> 
> I desire life for human beings, not death!
> 
> Sherri
> 
> 
> 
> BTW Sherri, are they (IDF) going to auction off Samer's watch or roll dice to see who gets it?
Click to expand...



Hoss----have some compassion for sherri------sherri does not understand your allusion----
  she never actually READ the  bible and that ---allusion does not show up in the 
  mosque literature,


----------



## freedombecki

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yesterday aftrenoon, it was reported Samer has been transferred to a hospital and he is in critical condition.
> 
> And prisoners in solidarity are reported to be starting a larger hunger strike.
> 
> My Prayers are with Samer now and his family and all of the other unlawfully detained hunger striking prisoners and all over 4000 of the unlawfully detained Palestinian political prisoners, men and women and children, none of whom are detained lawfully, all of these detentions are war crimes!
> 
> There is no shame in desiring human beings Live, and that they live in Freedom from Occupation and unlawful detentions by Occupiers!
> 
> I desire life for human beings, not death!
> 
> Sherri
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe he will convince those who insist on shelling Israel from child-intensive neighborhoods will stop shelling in deference to Samer's strike, so he can resume a normal life and the terrorists shelling Israel will stop killing children with their avaricious practice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The ones killing children are Israeli, please educate yourself and stop spouting lies, Israel killed over 522 children in the past 5 years and Hamas killed 1 child in that period. Why do you keep lying? Does your God teach you to lie?
Click to expand...

The UN says those who shell others from child-intensive areas and cause retaliation at that site are the ones responsible for all casualties. You're so mistaken. UN rules are not written based on religion, but based on right and wrong.

It's wrong to cause an enemy to fire back at you when you are hiding behind children.

It's clear you do not understand the truth, which has nothing to do with religion whatsoever.

I'm sorry for your misunderstandings of how the world works, which is clearly not around your errors.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

freedombecki said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe he will convince those who insist on shelling Israel from child-intensive neighborhoods will stop shelling in deference to Samer's strike, so he can resume a normal life and the terrorists shelling Israel will stop killing children with their avaricious practice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The ones killing children are Israeli, please educate yourself and stop spouting lies, Israel killed over 522 children in the past 5 years and Hamas killed 1 child in that period. Why do you keep lying? Does your God teach you to lie?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The UN says those who shell others from child-intensive areas and cause retaliation at that site are the ones responsible for all casualties. You're so mistaken. UN rules are not written based on religion, but based on right and wrong.
> 
> It's wrong to cause an enemy to fire back at you when you are hiding behind children.
> 
> It's clear you do not understand the truth, which has nothing to do with religion whatsoever.
> 
> I'm sorry for your misunderstandings of how the world works, which is clearly not around your errors.
Click to expand...


You seem incapable of speaking the truth, the UN says no such thing. Let's see you prove what you say is true!

Noone causes another to unlawfully target and kill civilians and children, they choose their actions, and such acts are war crimes!

Waiting for you to prove the words you say are truth are really truth!

Your words are lies!


----------



## irosie91

freedombecki said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe he will convince those who insist on shelling Israel from child-intensive neighborhoods will stop shelling in deference to Samer's strike, so he can resume a normal life and the terrorists shelling Israel will stop killing children with their avaricious practice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The ones killing children are Israeli, please educate yourself and stop spouting lies, Israel killed over 522 children in the past 5 years and Hamas killed 1 child in that period. Why do you keep lying? Does your God teach you to lie?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The UN says those who shell others from child-intensive areas and cause retaliation at that site are the ones responsible for all casualties. You're so mistaken. UN rules are not written based on religion, but based on right and wrong.
> 
> It's wrong to cause an enemy to fire back at you when you are hiding behind children.
> 
> It's clear you do not understand the truth, which has nothing to do with religion whatsoever.
> 
> I'm sorry for your misunderstandings of how the world works, which is clearly not around your errors.
Click to expand...




Different people have different ideas as to  "right and wrong"   Keep 
in mind----"palestinian"  parents collect a  "martyr reward"  for 
every child they manage to get BLOWN UP   --AND  the kid ends up in 
the   CAT-HOUSE in the sky for all eternity-----muslims prefer MARTYRDOM
and get paid for it too.


----------



## freedombecki

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> And Herodotus, the Father of History, recognized as the first Historian, wrote about Palestine.
> 
> 
> 
> The earliest known copy of Herodotus' work was written in AD 1300. No older documentation of his alleged writings exist at all. For all we know, our oldest work of his could have been written from someone's memory or in accordance with the beliefs/thoughts/desires/edits of a leader or editorial scholar in 1300AD. Notation is here.
> 
> Rewritten history is a shifting sand in time.
> 
> Also according to this timeline, Israel's "occupation" began in 1400BCE, or 2700 years prior to the copy of Herodotus' work that we have, which is 1300AD.
> 
> Israel's ownership was taken from people who worshipped Ba'al-zebub, who encouraged murder and genocide. The Jews banned the practices of murder and genocide and required Mosaic law to be observed in the land.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lol so funny Zionist rewrites of history
Click to expand...

I'm neither Zionist (other than honoring Christ's worldly family, who were Jewish as he was) nor a historian, madam, nor have I any pony in this show, other than being an American whose parents' role as allies in WWII set them against Hitler and those who persecuted Jews worldwide. I'm glad they tried first to include all parties when forming the nation of Israel to give everyone freedom of religion, and I'm sorry there was opposition to Jews who owned most of the titled property in Israel for having the right to exist. Haj Amin al-Husseini fought alongside the Nazis to procure 6,000,000 Jewish deaths and expropriating all their properties in Europe and had plans on killing all the Jewish families who'd lived in the promised land for over 3,400 years. Hitler promised Haj Amin al-Husseini he would kill Jews for him, so when he sneaked back to Israel, he was loaded with plans to carry out the job by himself since Hitler offed himself after his defeat. I'm sorry you didn't read the Christian timeline I linked to you. From some of the things you said about yourself, I thought you mentioned being a Christian and would respect a source based on Christianity that precedes the 1300 AD source attributed to Herodotus, of which no copies exist that are older than that.


----------



## freedombecki

irosie91 said:


> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> The ones killing children are Israeli, please educate yourself and stop spouting lies, Israel killed over 522 children in the past 5 years and Hamas killed 1 child in that period. Why do you keep lying? Does your God teach you to lie?
> 
> 
> 
> The UN says those who shell others from child-intensive areas and cause retaliation at that site are the ones responsible for all casualties. You're so mistaken. UN rules are not written based on religion, but based on right and wrong.
> 
> It's wrong to cause an enemy to fire back at you when you are hiding behind children.
> 
> It's clear you do not understand the truth, which has nothing to do with religion whatsoever.
> 
> I'm sorry for your misunderstandings of how the world works, which is clearly not around your errors.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Different people have different ideas as to  "right and wrong"   Keep
> in mind----"palestinian"  parents collect a  "martyr reward"  for
> every child they manage to get BLOWN UP   --AND  the kid ends up in
> the   CAT-HOUSE in the sky for all eternity-----muslims prefer MARTYRDOM
> and get paid for it too.
Click to expand...

As near as I can tell, the UN was not written to promote homicide bombing as a resolution to peace, but negotiation. All fails when one side refuses to live in peace with the other and shells them in a way that can be used to manipulate sympathy for criminals since they put children in harm's way--usually families extremist Muslims have no use for, too, other than to use as show-and-tells to please those who also hate Jewish people.


----------



## irosie91

becki     I am amazed----I simply assumed that the works of Herodotus were 
extant ----in the library of Alexandria -----or something like that     In any case---
that a greek would refer to a portion of the middle east based on  AEGEANS 
who lived in the general area for a few centuries ----is not impressive----even if true. 
That anyone would claim that the arab muslims of the middle east are the descendants 
of those aegeans is beyond stupidity      It anything---the claim PROVES that 
islamic revisionist history is  -----really idiotic as are the jerks who parrot it


----------



## freedombecki

irosie91 said:


> becki     I am amazed----I simply assumed that the works of Herodotus were
> extant ----in the library of Alexandria -----or something like that     In any case---
> that a greek would refer to a portion of the middle east based on  AEGEANS
> who lived in the general area for a few centuries ----is not impressive----even if true.
> That anyone would claim that the arab muslims of the middle east are the descendants
> of those aegeans is beyond stupidity      It anything---the claim PROVES that
> islamic revisionist history is  -----really idiotic as are the jerks who parrot it


The library of Alexandria burned down in BC 47-48 or thereabouts, during the term of Julius Caesar, which is likely the reason, irosie91. I vaguely remembered that from my Art History classes back in the 60s, and just looked up. Caesar accidentally set fire to it in a military campaign. That's all I know about it, except I've read scholars caterwaul its loss from time to time.


----------



## irosie91

freedombecki said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> becki     I am amazed----I simply assumed that the works of Herodotus were
> extant ----in the library of Alexandria -----or something like that     In any case---
> that a greek would refer to a portion of the middle east based on  AEGEANS
> who lived in the general area for a few centuries ----is not impressive----even if true.
> That anyone would claim that the arab muslims of the middle east are the descendants
> of those aegeans is beyond stupidity      It anything---the claim PROVES that
> islamic revisionist history is  -----really idiotic as are the jerks who parrot it
> 
> 
> 
> The library of Alexandria burned down in BC 47-48 or thereabouts, during the term of Julius Caesar, which is likely the reason, irosie91. I vaguely remembered that from my Art History classes back in the 60s, and just looked up. Caesar accidentally set fire to it in a military campaign. That's all I know about it, except I've read scholars caterwaul its loss from time to time.
Click to expand...




Lots of stuff survived the SEVERAL fires that afflicted the libraries in Alexandria


----------



## freedombecki

irosie91 said:


> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> becki     I am amazed----I simply assumed that the works of Herodotus were
> extant ----in the library of Alexandria -----or something like that     In any case---
> that a greek would refer to a portion of the middle east based on  AEGEANS
> who lived in the general area for a few centuries ----is not impressive----even if true.
> That anyone would claim that the arab muslims of the middle east are the descendants
> of those aegeans is beyond stupidity      It anything---the claim PROVES that
> islamic revisionist history is  -----really idiotic as are the jerks who parrot it
> 
> 
> 
> The library of Alexandria burned down in BC 47-48 or thereabouts, during the term of Julius Caesar, which is likely the reason, irosie91. I vaguely remembered that from my Art History classes back in the 60s, and just looked up. Caesar accidentally set fire to it in a military campaign. That's all I know about it, except I've read scholars caterwaul its loss from time to time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lots of stuff survived the SEVERAL fires that afflicted the libraries in Alexandria
Click to expand...

If Herodotus' manuscript was one of them, nobody's sharing, apparently, to validate the 1300AD copy.


----------



## MHunterB

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> 
> The sherrithing is counting the Fogel kids as part of that '522+'  - it spit that just the other day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 522 is Palestinian children killed by Israel. I have no idea who killed the Fogel illegal settler family members!
Click to expand...


LIAR.  Just the other day, the filthy serrithing spewed out that Ruthi Fogel was to blame for her and her children's murders.  The young scum from Awarta did not 'confess:  they BRAGGED about committing the murders,  and were hailed as 'heroes'.


----------



## irosie91

freedombecki said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> 
> The library of Alexandria burned down in BC 47-48 or thereabouts, during the term of Julius Caesar, which is likely the reason, irosie91. I vaguely remembered that from my Art History classes back in the 60s, and just looked up. Caesar accidentally set fire to it in a military campaign. That's all I know about it, except I've read scholars caterwaul its loss from time to time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lots of stuff survived the SEVERAL fires that afflicted the libraries in Alexandria
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If Herodotus' manuscript was one of them, nobody's sharing, apparently, to validate the 1300AD copy.
Click to expand...


I don't know----but I do believe that somewhere along the line----based on GREEK/roman  usage---
a large part of the middle east including  Judea---came to be called "palestina"   
It is not clear to me when it happened-----what is known is that the romans before 
the sack of Jerusalem   (~70 AD?)    referred to what came to be called "palestina" 
as  JUDEA      the official title of   Pontius Pilate was  PROCURATOR OF JUDEA    
 ---it seems to me that it was jews who still used the designations   Israel and Judea---
---a blast to the past when the two were separate kingdoms   

The really idiotic end result is that adopting the moniker  "palestinian"   had galvanized 
arabist maniacs to    RE WRITE ALL OF HISTORY  to create a  LONG STANDING NATION---
called  Palestine  ---owned by  arab muslim "PALESTINIANS"------

The real mystery is who could have come up with this farce   now that  Eugene O'Neil
and Aristophanes are BOTH DEAD?


----------



## Hossfly

SAMER LIVES!!!
Despite torture and assassination atttempts by the evil IDF, Samer is hanging in there.

Detainee Al-Eesawy Moved To Israeli Hospital - International Middle East Media Center


----------



## irosie91

MHunterB said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> 
> The sherrithing is counting the Fogel kids as part of that '522+'  - it spit that just the other day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 522 is Palestinian children killed by Israel. I have no idea who killed the Fogel illegal settler family members!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LIAR.  Just the other day, the filthy serrithing spewed out that Ruthi Fogel was to blame for her and her children's murders.  The young scum from Awarta did not 'confess:  they BRAGGED about committing the murders,  and were hailed as 'heroes'.
Click to expand...



    leave  sherri  alone    she is busy licking the shit off the asses of the young HOLY 
JIHADISTS OF AWARTA


----------



## irosie91

irosie91 said:


> I wonder about the statement   PALESTINIANS ARE LEGALLY RESISTING OCCUPATION.
> Can someone refer me to the rules of "resistence"   allowed a vanquished aggressor entity which refuses to surrender following a putative UN ordered  CEASE FIRE and engages in
> incessant terrorist activities upon the victor nation?      are there rules?     I do not believe that
> stated  "responsibilities"  toward  OCCUPIED BY VICTOR NATIONS include victor nations must provide -----" carte blanc to the vanquished  to shoot the victors and slit the throats of their infants"   and  launch missiles which  jettison poison metal shards at the residential villages of
> the victors -------Do the rules allow the vanquished nation or 'entity'   the right to DECLARE its intention and teach in its schools---that the stated goal of the nation is the  DESTRUCTION of
> the victor and encourage its citizens to kill  the members of the victor nation at
> any opportunity?      If such rules exist----do they apply with equity to both sides of the conflict?






I was HOPING -----that as BOARD LAWYER_----sherri would answer my question 
regarding legal methods of resistence to   CEASE FIRE  "occupiers"      As I recall---
the   UN   imposed a  CEASE FIRE----in 1967 ----it is true that cease fire was 
CONTESTED by several  arab UN diplomats------THRU TEARS     At that time the 
UN  did not IMPOSE  BORDERS----just a cease fire.   It did not impose a 
SURRENDER    although some arab diplomats complained that 
a cease fire at that point was like a surrender  and  REFUSED IT.  
Technically----I believe that     Lebanon, and Syria are still at war with Israel 
and-----Gaza is also by virtue of its charter.     I simply do not understand by 
what law ----sherri insists that slitting the throats of jewish infants is LEGAL by 
international law.    I know it is legal by the Nuremburg laws and Shariah---


----------



## freedombecki

irosie91 said:


> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lots of stuff survived the SEVERAL fires that afflicted the libraries in Alexandria
> 
> 
> 
> If Herodotus' manuscript was one of them, nobody's sharing, apparently, to validate the 1300AD copy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't know----but I do believe that somewhere along the line----based on GREEK/roman  usage---
> a large part of the middle east including  Judea---came to be called "palestina"
> It is not clear to me when it happened-----what is known is that the romans before
> the sack of Jerusalem   (~70 AD?)    referred to what came to be called "palestina"
> as  JUDEA      the official title of   Pontius Pilate was  PROCURATOR OF JUDEA
> ---it seems to me that it was jews who still used the designations   Israel and Judea---
> ---a blast to the past when the two were separate kingdoms
> 
> The really idiotic end result is that adopting the moniker  "palestinian"   had galvanized
> arabist maniacs to    RE WRITE ALL OF HISTORY  to create a  LONG STANDING NATION---
> called  Palestine  ---owned by  arab muslim "PALESTINIANS"------
> 
> The real mystery is who could have come up with this farce   now that  Eugene O'Neil
> and Aristophanes are BOTH DEAD?
Click to expand...

irosie, I am not a qulified Biblical scholar by any means. Those who furnished the 1300AD one were going on some kind of information. I found a second century copy of one papyrus page of Herodotus vol. viii (history) at London at Wikipedia. It shows true wear, and half the page is worn away by time. My computer is cranky. BBL if possible.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

freedombecki said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> 
> The library of Alexandria burned down in BC 47-48 or thereabouts, during the term of Julius Caesar, which is likely the reason, irosie91. I vaguely remembered that from my Art History classes back in the 60s, and just looked up. Caesar accidentally set fire to it in a military campaign. That's all I know about it, except I've read scholars caterwaul its loss from time to time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lots of stuff survived the SEVERAL fires that afflicted the libraries in Alexandria
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If Herodotus' manuscript was one of them, nobody's sharing, apparently, to validate the 1300AD copy.
Click to expand...


I already told you I have no interest in Zionisy rewritten History. It simply lacks credibility. Herodotus has multiple documents that he wrote back in 400 BC and there are multiple references to Palestine. This has been discussed before and there are other ancient writers who also wrote about Palestine.


----------



## irosie91

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lots of stuff survived the SEVERAL fires that afflicted the libraries in Alexandria
> 
> 
> 
> If Herodotus' manuscript was one of them, nobody's sharing, apparently, to validate the 1300AD copy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I already told you I have no interest in Zionisy rewritten History. It simply lacks credibility. Herodotus has multiple documents that he wrote back in 400 BC and there are multiple references to Palestine. This has been discussed before and there are other ancient writers who also wrote about Palestine.
Click to expand...



How interesting     Years ago----I was invited to visit a mosque   on a  GOOD FRIDAY---the genius IMAM  used the fact of it being  GOOD FRIDAY to teach all about  CHRISTIANITY 
and the     FACT    that the NEW TESTAMENT is a perverted LIE   written by PERVERTED LIARS   ----who are the ENEMEEEES OF ISLAAAAM AND ENEMEEEES OF THE TRUTH.

I was horrified------but----sherri does agree       There are ancient writers who wrote about 
ZEUS TOO       and actually no writers who wrote about  a person named  "yehoshua'  
or jesus,   or    yeshua      being crucified or being of any interest at all.     The one tiny few lines   in the   many volumes of  HISTORY   by  Josephus Flavius just mentioning 
such a person-----has been virtually  PROVEN to be in inserted forgery-----thus  sherri 
has proven that     Zeus is the GOD OF THE UNIVERSE and  -----that "jesus christ"  person 
never existed


Lots more ----LOTS AND LOTS AND LOTS----verified the true existence of  ZEUS     There are even surviving statues of the  GOD -----not even a snap shot of  "jesus"


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

MHunterB said:


> Why does the sherrithing keep whoring for HAMAS?



She likes to be on her knees for terrorists.


----------



## irosie91

Sherri knows ALL ABOUT  "PALESTINE"    based on extensive HISTORY about the place----centuries before the romans started CALLING   the area  "PALESTINA"      from Greek 
'HISTORIANS"     I am fascinated       I wonder if she can tell us in what language 
the   PALESTINIANS wrote and read and spoke  according to the EXTENSIVE  
historic  record to which she claims to have access and in what time period this glorious 
culture existed------and for   TINNIE----what were its  BORDERS   since according to Tinnie
-----unless it has  BORDERS   it never existed


----------



## irosie91

Hossfly said:


> SAMER LIVES!!!
> Despite torture and assassination atttempts by the evil IDF, Samer is hanging in there.
> 
> Detainee Al-Eesawy Moved To Israeli Hospital - International Middle East Media Center



It's a miracle     Now I understand why muslims insist that  Jesus was not crucified  ----
sorta????????????        why was it again---that jesus was not crucified?   
will   samer be transported up to Jannah ---on horse back like muhummad?


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

THIS HAS ALL BEEN POSTED ABOUT BEFORE, ALL THESE ANCIENT WRITERS WHO WROTE ABOUT PALESTINE, "Palestine Used by Ancient Writers"

Several ancient Greek writers, Aristotle, Herodotus, Philo, Plutarch, use the term "Palestine," [Palaistinh, Palaistine] referring to the broad region which included Judea. 

Aristotle describes the Dead Sea:

"Again if, as is fabled, there is a lake in Palestine, such that if you bind a man or beast and throw it in it floats and does not sink, this would bear out what we have said. They say that this lake is so bitter and salt that no fish live in it and that if you soak clothes in it and shake them it cleans them.    Meteorology II.3" 

Herodotus speaks of  circumcision, in Euterpe, speaking of a Palestine that includes Syria in Palestine: 

"The Phoenicians and the Syrians of Palestine themselves confess that they learnt the custom of the Egyptians; and the Syrians...say that they have recently adopted it from the Colchians. Now these are the only nations who use circumcision, and it is plain that they all imitate herein the Egyptians.    Euterpe II.104 "

Philo was a contemporary of Jesus and a Jew. He speaks of the Essenes, 

"Moreover Palestine and Syria too are not barren of exemplary wisdom and virtue, which countries no slight portion of that most populous nation of the Jews inhabits. There is a portion of those people called Essenes, in number something more than four thousand in my opinion, who derive their name from their piety...because they are above all men devoted to the service of God, not sacrificing living animals, but studying rather to preserve their own minds in a state of holiness and purity.    Every Good Man Is Free XII.75" 

Palestine vs Israel | Map of the land of Israel and Palestine in the ancient world, Palestinian and Hellenized Jews, Palestine vs Israel, Zola Levitt, Thomas McCall, Josephus, Philo, Aristotle, Herodotus, Strabo, Emperor Hadrian, map in jesus time, b

Sherri


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Toddsterpatriot said:


> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why does the sherrithing keep whoring for HAMAS?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She likes to be on her knees for terrorists.
Click to expand...


I stand when I speak, you want to be on your knees, go find Roudy. That is you and his thing, not mine.

And maybe you can go include MBHunter in a threesome, she seems to be dying to be someone's whore, that is her favorite word.

Sherri


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why does the sherrithing keep whoring for HAMAS?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She likes to be on her knees for terrorists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I stand when I speak, you want to be on your knees, go find Roudy. That is you and his thing, not mine.
> 
> And maybe you can go include MBHunter in a threesome, she seems to be dying to be someone's whore, that is her favorite word.
> 
> Sherri
Click to expand...


How do you speak with your mouth full?
Stay on your knees, terror lover.


----------



## irosie91

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why does the sherrithing keep whoring for HAMAS?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She likes to be on her knees for terrorists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I stand when I speak, you want to be on your knees, go find Roudy. That is you and his thing, not mine.
> 
> Sherri
Click to expand...



They let sherri speak when her mouth is not full----that is nice to know.    or maybe not---
considering the shit she TYPES----maybe they should keep her mouth full eternally


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

MHunterB said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> 
> The sherrithing is counting the Fogel kids as part of that '522+'  - it spit that just the other day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 522 is Palestinian children killed by Israel. I have no idea who killed the Fogel illegal settler family members!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LIAR.  Just the other day, the filthy serrithing spewed out that Ruthi Fogel was to blame for her and her children's murders.  The young scum from Awarta did not 'confess:  they BRAGGED about committing the murders,  and were hailed as 'heroes'.
Click to expand...


Torturing teenage boys into confessions, who are drug from their homes in the early morning hours in terror raids against them and their families, proves Zionists are perpetrators of crimes against humaity, that and nothing else.

There are no lies in speaking these truths.


----------



## Connery

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 522 is Palestinian children killed by Israel. I have no idea who killed the Fogel illegal settler family members!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LIAR.  Just the other day, the filthy serrithing spewed out that Ruthi Fogel was to blame for her and her children's murders.  The young scum from Awarta did not 'confess:  they BRAGGED about committing the murders,  and were hailed as 'heroes'.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Torturing teenage boys into confessions, who are drug from their homes in the early morning hours in terror raids against their families, proves Zionists are perpetrators of crimes against humaity, that and nothing else.
> 
> There are no lies in speaking these truths.
Click to expand...


Kindly post your sources for these statements.


----------



## Hossfly

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 522 is Palestinian children killed by Israel. I have no idea who killed the Fogel illegal settler family members!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LIAR.  Just the other day, the filthy serrithing spewed out that Ruthi Fogel was to blame for her and her children's murders.  The young scum from Awarta did not 'confess:  they BRAGGED about committing the murders,  and were hailed as 'heroes'.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Torturing teenage boys into confessions, who are drug from their homes in the early morning hours in terror raids against their families, proves Zionists are perpetrators of crimes against humaity, that and nothing else.
> 
> There are no lies in speaking these truths.
Click to expand...

So, they were drug from their homes and dragged to the police station where they were drugged to confess. Gotcha.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Toddsterpatriot said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> She likes to be on her knees for terrorists.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I stand when I speak, you want to be on your knees, go find Roudy. That is you and his thing, not mine.
> 
> And maybe you can go include MBHunter in a threesome, she seems to be dying to be someone's whore, that is her favorite word.
> 
> Sherri
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How do you speak with your mouth full?
> Stay on your knees, terror lover.
Click to expand...


Thats your obsession, not mine!


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I stand when I speak, you want to be on your knees, go find Roudy. That is you and his thing, not mine.
> 
> And maybe you can go include MBHunter in a threesome, she seems to be dying to be someone's whore, that is her favorite word.
> 
> Sherri
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How do you speak with your mouth full?
> Stay on your knees, terror lover.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thats your obsession, not mine!
Click to expand...


You're obsessed with supporting terror.


----------



## MHunterB

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 522 is Palestinian children killed by Israel. I have no idea who killed the Fogel illegal settler family members!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LIAR.  Just the other day, the filthy serrithing spewed out that Ruthi Fogel was to blame for her and her children's murders.  The young scum from Awarta did not 'confess:  they BRAGGED about committing the murders,  and were hailed as 'heroes'.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Torturing teenage boys into confessions, who are drug from their homes in the early morning hours in terror raids against them and their families, proves Zionists are perpetrators of crimes against humaity, that and nothing else.
> 
> There are no lies in speaking these truths.
Click to expand...


Those are not truths at all.  Keep on insisting that, and you're liable to wind up in a padded cell......


----------



## irosie91

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 522 is Palestinian children killed by Israel. I have no idea who killed the Fogel illegal settler family members!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LIAR.  Just the other day, the filthy serrithing spewed out that Ruthi Fogel was to blame for her and her children's murders.  The young scum from Awarta did not 'confess:  they BRAGGED about committing the murders,  and were hailed as 'heroes'.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Torturing teenage boys into confessions, who are drug from their homes in the early morning hours in terror raids against them and their families, proves Zionists are perpetrators of crimes against humaity, that and nothing else.
> 
> There are no lies in speaking these truths.
Click to expand...



     No one should be surprised over the fact that  SHERRI IS INDIGNANT 
that the men who mutilated the  Fogels and there three children to death 
have been arrested.    She was so eager to lick the shit off their asses in 
honor of   ALLAH/ISA        as an american lawyer she has declared the act o
murdering  jewish babies LEGAL-----and also seems to support ----along with Lyn Stewart--
the cause of the   SHAYKH ABDEL RAHMAN in his quest to murder as many 
americans  for the GLORY OF ALLAH/isa as possible.   At least she is INDIGNANT 
that  Ms Stewart was arrested for facilitating communications between    THE HIGHLY 
REGARDED KORANIC SCHOLAR and HIS MURDEROUS FOLLOWERS  ----afterall----terrorist 
murderers should not be thwarted in their noble quest ---according to sherri.
Keep in mind-----in HER mind----all of those murders were as legal as the rape 
and murder of sudanese christians and the enslavment of their children----in fact 
not only LEGAL    but entertaining to sherri      Always remember----of the millions raped 
and murdered in sudan----none of the rapists or murderers have been prosecuted----SO IT
MUST BE LEGAL     just as mass rape by the west pakistan army in  1971 was LEGAL as per shariah law ---and just as ---that which her hero  adolf abu ali did
 was rendered LEGAL by the Nuremberg laws .    LAW IS LAW


----------



## MHunterB

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I stand when I speak, you want to be on your knees, go find Roudy. That is you and his thing, not mine.
> 
> And maybe you can go include MBHunter in a threesome, she seems to be dying to be someone's whore, that is her favorite word.
> 
> Sherri
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How do you speak with your mouth full?
> Stay on your knees, terror lover.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thats your obsession, not mine!
Click to expand...


Let's not talk about the sherrithing's obsession with whoring for HAMAS!  No wonder it's posting about 'three-ways':  of course, it CLAIMS 'Jesus is everything'.

But we can all see that the sherrithing's "Jesus" is actually HAMAS........


----------



## MHunterB

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why does the sherrithing keep whoring for HAMAS?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She likes to be on her knees for terrorists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I stand when I speak, you want to be on your knees, go find Roudy. That is you and his thing, not mine.
> 
> And maybe you can go include MBHunter in a threesome, she seems to be dying to be someone's whore, that is her favorite word.
> 
> Sherri
Click to expand...


Naaaah, it's just what you do for HAMAS : ))


----------



## irosie91

MHunterB said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> How do you speak with your mouth full?
> Stay on your knees, terror lover.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats your obsession, not mine!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let's not talk about the sherrithing's obsession with whoring for HAMAS!  No wonder it's posting about 'three-ways':  of course, it CLAIMS 'Jesus is everything'.
> 
> But we can all see that the sherrithing's "Jesus" is actually HAMAS........
Click to expand...



Marge---the only feature of  Jesus that interests  sherri is the deicide myth----I have 
witnessed this phenomenon in my lifetime-----the  developement amongst islamo nazi 
pigs  of the islamic side------of a new idea-----"WE LOVE JESUS----(basically because 
christians of the nazi kind use his death as an excuse to smash the heads of jewish 
infants against stone walls)     When I first encountered muslims---almost 50 years 
ago--------they SNEERED  at  the jesus presented in the new testament-----insisted that 
the entire book is a fraud and if there was anyone in the world who advised  "turn the cheek"----that person was an idiot.      One of the PROOFS that the new testament is a fraud  is the fact that jesus drinks wine-----since Jesus was a MUJAHAD----he never drank 
wine and he happily slit the throats of jewish infants.    Of course the crucifixion story is 
actually a lie-----but jews did it anyway------if it works why throw it away?


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

MHunterB said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> She likes to be on her knees for terrorists.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I stand when I speak, you want to be on your knees, go find Roudy. That is you and his thing, not mine.
> 
> And maybe you can go include MBHunter in a threesome, she seems to be dying to be someone's whore, that is her favorite word.
> 
> Sherri
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Naaaah, it's just what you do for HAMAS : ))
Click to expand...


You are projecting your own personal desires onto others, you need to get help for your problem.Your obsession, not mine.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

MHunterB said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> How do you speak with your mouth full?
> Stay on your knees, terror lover.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats your obsession, not mine!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let's not talk about the sherrithing's obsession with whoring for HAMAS!  No wonder it's posting about 'three-ways':  of course, it CLAIMS 'Jesus is everything'.
> 
> But we can all see that the sherrithing's "Jesus" is actually HAMAS........
Click to expand...


Why are you so obsessed with Hamas? Do you dream of them every night? Life is not about Hamas, you need help for this obsession you have with them. I never saw anyone so fixated on Hamas as you! Not me talking about them, its you. I bring up that statistic about killing in the past 5 years simply to show all who the real terrorist is in this conflict , The Jewish State. One more time, in the past 5 years Israel has killed over 522 Palestinian children and Hamas has Killed 1 Israeli child and they claimed in that one incident they thought the target they aimed at was a military target.  We see who the real terrirists in Palestine are by this statistic and it is not Hamas. Your IDF buddies are the ones deliberately targeting Palestinian civilians and children.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

MHunterB said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> 
> LIAR.  Just the other day, the filthy serrithing spewed out that Ruthi Fogel was to blame for her and her children's murders.  The young scum from Awarta did not 'confess:  they BRAGGED about committing the murders,  and were hailed as 'heroes'.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Torturing teenage boys into confessions, who are drug from their homes in the early morning hours in terror raids against them and their families, proves Zionists are perpetrators of crimes against humaity, that and nothing else.
> 
> There are no lies in speaking these truths.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Those are not truths at all.  Keep on insisting that, and you're liable to wind up in a padded cell......
Click to expand...


You wish that for me, but that is just dreaming of a stalker and a paid shill who has spent the last 7 years of her life stalking people like me, following me from one discussion board to another, and  paid shills like you are a dime a dozen these days. Noone would  defend baby killing for Israel unless they were being paid for it, llike you are. Truth,  on the other hand, will always be brought into the light,  by me or others like me. AND WE DO NOT REQUIRE MONEY FROM OTHERS TO KEEP ON SPEAKING TRUTH! Jesus who is the truth and the life and the way guides some of us, as we seek to confront Injustice with Truth in our lives.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Torturing teenage boys into confessions, who are drug from their homes in the early morning hours in terror raids against them and their families, proves Zionists are perpetrators of crimes against humaity, that and nothing else.
> 
> There are no lies in speaking these truths.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those are not truths at all.  Keep on insisting that, and you're liable to wind up in a padded cell......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You wish that for me, but that is just dreaming of a stalker and a paid shill who has spent the last 7 years of her life stalking people like me, following me from one discussion board to another, and  paid shills like you are a dime a dozen these days. Noone would  defend baby killing for Israel unless they were being paid for it, llike you are. Truth,  on the other hand, will always be brought into the light,  by me or others like me. AND WE DO NOT REQUIRE MONEY FROM OTHERS TO KEEP ON SPEAKING TRUTH! Jesus who is the truth and the life and the way guides some of us, as we seek to confront Injustice with Truth in our lives.
Click to expand...


"Diary of an Israeli Shill"

"I learned later that some of the personnel were assigned to internet message boards (like me), while others worked on Facebook or chatrooms. It seems these three types of media each have different strategy for shilling, and each shill concentrates on one of the three in particular.  

My task? To support Israel and counter anti-Israeli, anti-Semitic posters. Fine with me. I had no opinions one way or another about Israel, and who likes anti-Semites and Nazis? Not me, anyway. But I didnt know too much about the topic. Thats OK, she said. Youll pick it up as you go along. For the most part, at first, you will be doing what we call meme-patrol. This is pretty easy. Later if you show promise, well train you for more complex arguments, where more in-depth knowledge is necessary.

Diary of an Israeli Shill | Veterans Today


----------



## irosie91

Nothing new in the world of islamo nazi pig propaganda----other than 
the technology----they used to lick it off the masjid floor and write 
it up in seedy periodicals-----now the sherries lick it up off the masjid 
floor and  spit it into cyberspace


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Addameer Prisoner Support and Human Rights Association issued the following statement on January 15, highlighting the urgent situations of Palestinian hunger strikers:

"Addameer is deeply concerned for the lives of four Palestinian hunger strikers as their health continues to deteriorate. Addameer lawyer Fares Ziad recently visited three hunger strikers Jafar Azzidine, Yousef Yassin and Tarek Qaadan, who are all on their 49th day of hunger strike. All three were arrested on 22 November 2012 and were placed in administrative detention, which is a procedure that allows the Israeli military to hold detainees indefinitely on secret information without charging them or allowing them to stand trial. All three began their hunger strike on 28 November 2012 and are only drinking water. Fares reported that Yousef Yassin is are being held in isolation in a cell at Ramleh prison clinic, with a guard placed outside their door 24 hours a day, and is subject to daily inspections. All three are also being denied family visits. They have also had most of the belongings, such as clothes, cigarettes and electronics confiscated. As a result of their continued detention and treatment by the IPS all three have refused any medical treatment or tests since 21 December 2012. As they are only drinking water their health has deteriorated rapidly. Jafar, Yousef and Tarek all have difficulty seeing well, are dizzy and constantly have headaches. They also have pain in their joints and are suffering from general fatigue.

Samer al-Issawi has been on partial hunger strike for 167 days. Ayman Sharawna suspended his hunger strike on 3 January 2013 after 180 days. Addameer calls on the international community to pressure the Israeli Prison Service for the immediate release of the hunger striking prisoners and ensure that Israel upholds international human rights and humanitarian law."

Addresses of officials to contact are provided in the article.

Samidoun: Palestinian Prisoner Solidarity Network » Addameer: Concern Mounts for Palestinian Hunger strikers

Sherri


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those are not truths at all.  Keep on insisting that, and you're liable to wind up in a padded cell......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You wish that for me, but that is just dreaming of a stalker and a paid shill who has spent the last 7 years of her life stalking people like me, following me from one discussion board to another, and  paid shills like you are a dime a dozen these days. Noone would  defend baby killing for Israel unless they were being paid for it, llike you are. Truth,  on the other hand, will always be brought into the light,  by me or others like me. AND WE DO NOT REQUIRE MONEY FROM OTHERS TO KEEP ON SPEAKING TRUTH! Jesus who is the truth and the life and the way guides some of us, as we seek to confront Injustice with Truth in our lives.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Diary of an Israeli Shill"
> 
> "I learned later that some of the personnel were assigned to internet message boards (like me), while others worked on Facebook or chatrooms. It seems these three types of media each have different strategy for shilling, and each shill concentrates on one of the three in particular.
> 
> My task? &#8220;To support Israel and counter anti-Israeli, anti-Semitic posters.&#8221; Fine with me. I had no opinions one way or another about Israel, and who likes anti-Semites and Nazis? Not me, anyway. But I didn&#8217;t know too much about the topic. &#8220;That&#8217;s OK,&#8221; she said. &#8220;You&#8217;ll pick it up as you go along. For the most part, at first, you will be doing what we call &#8220;meme-patrol.&#8221; This is pretty easy. Later if you show promise, we&#8217;ll train you for more complex arguments, where more in-depth knowledge is necessary.&#8221;
> 
> Diary of an Israeli Shill | Veterans Today
Click to expand...


She does not even deny it, being a shill. I think she is proud of it.


----------



## irosie91

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> You wish that for me, but that is just dreaming of a stalker and a paid shill who has spent the last 7 years of her life stalking people like me, following me from one discussion board to another, and  paid shills like you are a dime a dozen these days. Noone would  defend baby killing for Israel unless they were being paid for it, llike you are. Truth,  on the other hand, will always be brought into the light,  by me or others like me. AND WE DO NOT REQUIRE MONEY FROM OTHERS TO KEEP ON SPEAKING TRUTH! Jesus who is the truth and the life and the way guides some of us, as we seek to confront Injustice with Truth in our lives.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Diary of an Israeli Shill"
> 
> "I learned later that some of the personnel were assigned to internet message boards (like me), while others worked on Facebook or chatrooms. It seems these three types of media each have different strategy for shilling, and each shill concentrates on one of the three in particular.
> 
> My task? To support Israel and counter anti-Israeli, anti-Semitic posters. Fine with me. I had no opinions one way or another about Israel, and who likes anti-Semites and Nazis? Not me, anyway. But I didnt know too much about the topic. Thats OK, she said. Youll pick it up as you go along. For the most part, at first, you will be doing what we call meme-patrol. This is pretty easy. Later if you show promise, well train you for more complex arguments, where more in-depth knowledge is necessary.
> 
> Diary of an Israeli Shill | Veterans Today
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She does not even deny it, being a shill. I think she is proud of it.
Click to expand...



sherri    jews have been debating genocidal scum of your ilk for the past 1700 
years       It has never altered your filth  -----not a single century has 
passed in the past   1700 years that those of your ilk did not genocide at least 
a MILLION out of existence in the name  of    ALLAH/ISA

    how are your bretheren in algeria doing?     what is the body count now?---

    Certainly a  "LAWYER"   should have a grasp on the fact that it was 
    YOUR PEOPLE who managed to  LEGALIZE GENOCIDE   and even 
    render it a  "HOLY ENTERPRISE"     (well---actually there are some 
    others who picked up on the idea-----STALIN   has been in his 
    school years-----a  DIVINITY STUDENT in your  "general"  religion 
    and communist leaders -----learned the idea of LEGAL genocide 
    from you guys


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

PNN Monday January 21, in a press release, Al-Awda, The Palestine Right To Return Coalition and the Free Samer Issawi Campaign issue a call to action, calling on all people of conscience across the globe to stand with Palestinian political prisoner and hunger striker Samer Issawi in his fight for freedom and justice. Samer Issawi has been on hunger strike for over 178 days now, protesting both the injustice of his own detention and that of all the other Palestinian political prisoners.

Samer Issawi and other Palestinian political prisoners are subjected to indefinite detention without charges or trial which is inhumane and a violation of intl law. The Palestine Right To Return Coalition and the Free Samer Issawi Campaign demand the release of Samer Issawi  immediately, noting that he is "currently dying before us and before the eyes of the world."

"CALL TO ACTION

We call on all justice seeking people around the world to stand with Samer Issawi. His life is literally on the line while the mass media is neglecting his freedom call. We are calling on people all over to plan to drop banners at all public locations this Monday January 21, 2013, which happens to be Dr. Martin Luther King Day, and on subsequent days until his release. We call on protests to be organized everywhere. We need to save Samer's life and bring his human struggle to the mainstream above the media blackout.

"My detention is unjust and illegal, just like the Palestinian occupation. My demands are legitimate and just thus I will not withdraw from the battle for freedom, waiting for either victory and freedom-or martyrdom.""

Call to Release Palestinian Hunger Striker Samer Al-Issawi

Sherri


----------



## irosie91

The islamo nazi pigs of the world -----are claiming that the imprisonment of  
SHAYKH  ABDEL RAHMAN   is as  ILLEGAL as that of samer------after all----he 
engaged in a GLORIOUS ACT------he bombed the World Trade Center in 1993 
and out of  KINDNESS AND LOVE   he managed to kill only seven americans 
and injure a mere  few hundred       Sherri has it right  -----it is good in her 
"BRAVE NEW WORLD    ---it was 
done in HONOR OF  ISAHUAKBARRR----the same  "isa"  she worships  ---the same
isa who smiles on brave  MUJAHADEEN  who slit the throats of infants in his name


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=xd-JI8ogasY&list=UUpiGAPKayd0PPJxYMUAerVg]ProtestingBBCsilenceOverPalestinianPrisoners10Jan2013 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## irosie91

best  sherri post of all time   
                          COMIC RELIEF

                    same idiot posts from last week----
                        I recognize the slut in the red hat


----------



## Hossfly

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> You wish that for me, but that is just dreaming of a stalker and a paid shill who has spent the last 7 years of her life stalking people like me, following me from one discussion board to another, and  paid shills like you are a dime a dozen these days. Noone would  defend baby killing for Israel unless they were being paid for it, llike you are. Truth,  on the other hand, will always be brought into the light,  by me or others like me. AND WE DO NOT REQUIRE MONEY FROM OTHERS TO KEEP ON SPEAKING TRUTH! Jesus who is the truth and the life and the way guides some of us, as we seek to confront Injustice with Truth in our lives.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Diary of an Israeli Shill"
> 
> "I learned later that some of the personnel were assigned to internet message boards (like me), while others worked on Facebook or chatrooms. It seems these three types of media each have different strategy for shilling, and each shill concentrates on one of the three in particular.
> 
> My task? &#8220;To support Israel and counter anti-Israeli, anti-Semitic posters.&#8221; Fine with me. I had no opinions one way or another about Israel, and who likes anti-Semites and Nazis? Not me, anyway. But I didn&#8217;t know too much about the topic. &#8220;That&#8217;s OK,&#8221; she said. &#8220;You&#8217;ll pick it up as you go along. For the most part, at first, you will be doing what we call &#8220;meme-patrol.&#8221; This is pretty easy. Later if you show promise, we&#8217;ll train you for more complex arguments, where more in-depth knowledge is necessary.&#8221;
> 
> Diary of an Israeli Shill | Veterans Today
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She does not even deny it, being a shill. I think she is proud of it.
Click to expand...

Pathetic Frau Sherri, she is such a shill for the Islamic terrorists that she can't even spend any time on one other forums condemning what her Muslim terrorist friends are doing to Christians.  I guess the pay must be better than what one receives from being a second-rate lawyer.  Don't worry, Marg, anyone with any brains at all realizes just who the shill is on this forum and the others that she frequents.  This woman appears to have no other life than being a shill for the Islamic terrorists.


----------



## freedombecki

Toddsterpatriot said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> How do you speak with your mouth full?
> Stay on your knees, terror lover.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats your obsession, not mine!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're obsessed with supporting terror.
Click to expand...

Obsession seems the culprit, all right.


----------



## MHunterB

Poor idiot sherrithing.....  it's convinced itself that nobody could support Israel except if they were paid. 

How cute.  And how bigoted.  Just the ranting that you *know* what I wish for you displays the working of a mind that is no longer attached to reality.

Does it make you feel good, all that hatred spewed at me?  Does it give you a sense of importance, to imagine that somewhere someone is paying money to disagree with you?  

I can only suppose that nobody in real life ever pays much attention to you, so you keep coming back here to try to bully and browbeat others into submission to your unholy obsession.  Probably all the people you try to harangue in person have taken to crossing the street to avoid you.....  and got 'call waiting' so they can avoid even phone contact.

There was a great article I read a few months back, about how people start obsessing over these conspiracy 'theories', and spend six or eight hours a day reading stuff on different blogs, etc.  All about how that causes them to lose perspective and become truly invested in the stuff to the exclusion of rational thought and real life activities: such sustained focus on ANY one narrow topic is virtually always a negative.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

MHunterB said:


> Poor idiot sherrithing.....  it's convinced itself that nobody could support Israel except if they were paid.
> 
> How cute.  And how bigoted.  Just the ranting that you *know* what I wish for you displays the working of a mind that is no longer attached to reality.
> 
> Does it make you feel good, all that hatred spewed at me?  Does it give you a sense of importance, to imagine that somewhere someone is paying money to disagree with you?
> 
> I can only suppose that nobody in real life ever pays much attention to you, so you keep coming back here to try to bully and browbeat others into submission to your unholy obsession.  Probably all the people you try to harangue in person have taken to crossing the street to avoid you.....  and got 'call waiting' so they can avoid even phone contact.
> 
> There was a great article I read a few months back, about how people start obsessing over these conspiracy 'theories', and spend six or eight hours a day reading stuff on different blogs, etc.  All about how that causes them to lose perspective and become truly invested in the stuff to the exclusion of rational thought and real life activities: such sustained focus on ANY one narrow topic is virtually always a negative.



And you still do not deny you are a paid shill, you are proud of the paid shill you are. You sold your soul for dollars and you are proud of it!


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

freedombecki said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thats your obsession, not mine!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're obsessed with supporting terror.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Obsession seems the culprit, all right.
Click to expand...


Desiring life for other human beings is not supporting terror. That God you worship is really deceiving you!


----------



## irosie91

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're obsessed with supporting terror.
> 
> 
> 
> Obsession seems the culprit, all right.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Desiring life for other human beings is not supporting terror. That God you worship is really deceiving you!
Click to expand...



Supporting the release of terrorists from jail is support of terrorism.   Sherri objected to the 
fact that  Lyn Stewart   was JAILED for violating a court order which forbid  
"SHAYKH"   Abdel Rahman from communicating with his fellow terrrorists.    Abdel Rahman 
is  a KORANIC SCHOLAR-----who was highly placed in AL AZHAR UNIVERSITY---which is 
the insititution consider AUTHORITATIVE in koran interpretation  and law by the SUNNI 
muslims of the world    He came to the US as a LEADER---and lived in Jersey City, New Jersey------across the Hudson from the  TWIN TOWERS----he plotted and accomplished 
a  CAR BOMBING  from the under ground parking lot of one of the towers that was 
designed to topple the tower onto lower manhattan-----thus killing tens of thousands--
inicluding thousands of students in nearby public schools.    The plot failed and the good 
shaykh whose rights steward and sherri support -----managed to kill only 
seven people in one of the towers----a few hundred were injured----1993.    
Lyn-Steward under GUISE of "needing an interpreter"   managed to smuggle 
a terrorist friend of  Rahman into the jail  ----fortunately the breach was detected and 
Stewart was convicted of a Felony and disbarred and jailed    Sherri claims she was 
JAILED FOR REPRESENTING A MUSLIM IN COURT.   
Rahman has declared that his followers would 
inflict a   barrage of terrorism in the US should he  (RAHMAN)  die in jail-----Like 
the terrorist pig in jail in Israel    SAMER----the care of  Rahman is very expensive---
Rahman the terrrorist murdering pig is a  SEVERE DIABETIC ---to the point that he has 
DIABETIC RETINOPATHY ----and ---rotting toes.    That he has not died yet is 
testimony to the EXCELLENT care he is getting in US jail      Morsi ---the new islamicist 
pig president of  Egypt  DEMANDS THE RELEASE OF THE MURDERER OF AMERICANS---
"SHAYKH"  abdel rahman       The  "shaykh"   part of his name is an HONORIFIC 
in reference to his  PIETY AND LEARNING ---IN KORANIC STUDIES   but sherri licks his 
ass because he murdered americans for allah/isa


----------



## Ernie S.

He dead yet?


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

VIDEO | #FreeSamer | The Free Samer Issawi Campaign | Occupied Palestine | ??????


----------



## irosie91

free all jailed criminals TO GAZA


----------



## Hossfly

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> VIDEO | #FreeSamer | The Free Samer Issawi Campaign | Occupied Palestine | ??????
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pxa28OiuEP4&feature=player_embedded


Does anyone think that Frau Sherri, that "good Christian woman," is involved in any campaigns to free the Christians being held in Muslim prisons?  Are you involved in any of these, Frau Sherri, or don't you care anything about these Christians?


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

I want to share here another story of hunger strikers, reported by CPT Aboriginal Justice, Canada.  Just now able to access their website, suspect their server is being attacked in connection with a kidnapping in Columbia.







CPTnet 23 January 2013 ABORIGINAL JUSTICE BREAKING: Chief Theresa Spence and Elder Robinson to end sacred fast

It is reported that Attawapiskat Chief Theresa Spence will end her sacred fast, which began 12/11/2012 on 1/24/2013. Manitoba Elder Gene Robinson, who began his fast in solidarity with Chief Spence on 12/12, and later joined Chief Spence in Ottawa, will also end his fast. Their decision was based on commitments outlined in a 13 point plan and endorsed by the Assembly of First Nations, the Native Women&#8217;s Society of Canada, the New Democratic Party National Caucus and the Liberal Party of Canada Parliamentary Caucus. It includes, but is not limited to ensuring commitments made by Prime Minister Stephen Harper on 1/11/2013 are followed through and implemented as quickly as possible.

Addressing CPT's view of hunger strikes, the basis in Christianity for hunger strikes they state that for them, as allies and as Christians, or Followers of The Way, "their sacred act, done for the fellowship of all Canadians, conjures up countless stories from Scripture, in which faithful servants humble themselves, break from routine and seek deliverance that only Creator God can accomplish. Their fast reminds us of the actions of Queen Esther, in ancient Persia after the Babylonian exile, because each used the discipline of fasting as a means of creating solidarity among people who are separated from one another."

"A fast is not only a spiritual discipline but a discipline for the breaking of oppression, and for easing the suffering of those who lack food, clothing and shelter (Isaiah 58:5-7). Chief Spence&#8217;s message remained consistent, in that her actions were &#8220;the human incarnation of what Indigenous Peoples struggle with on a daily basis. Our Peoples live in third world conditions while in our backyard mega development projects extract resources from our lands while we remain in substandard living conditions.&#8221; Chief Spence and the other fasters humbled their soul with fasting and were insulted while doing so (Psalm 69:10). She is weak with reported health concerns, and even as she prepares to continue her journey in the physical world, detractors still jab her with slurs of &#8216;liquid diet&#8217; and shake their heads with scorn (Psalm 109:24-25)."

ABORIGINAL JUSTICE BREAKING: Chief Theresa Spence and Elder Robinson to end sacred fast | Christian Peacemaker Teams


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> I want to share here another story of hunger strikers, reported by CPT Aboriginal Justice, Canada.  Just now able to access their website, suspect their server is being attacked in connection with a kidnapping in Columbia.
> 
> CPTnet 23 January 2013 ABORIGINAL JUSTICE BREAKING: Chief Theresa Spence and Elder Robinson to end sacred fast
> 
> It is reported that Attawapiskat Chief Theresa Spence will end her sacred fast, which began 12/11/2012 on 1/24/2013. Manitoba Elder Gene Robinson, who began his fast in solidarity with Chief Spence on 12/12, and later joined Chief Spence in Ottawa, will also end his fast. Their decision was based on commitments outlined in a 13 point plan and endorsed by the Assembly of First Nations, the Native Womens Society of Canada, the New Democratic Party National Caucus and the Liberal Party of Canada Parliamentary Caucus. It includes, but is not limited to ensuring commitments made by Prime Minister Stephen Harper on 1/11/2013 are followed through and implemented as quickly as possible.
> 
> Addressing CPT's view of hunger strikes, the basis in Christianity for hunger strikes they state that for them, as allies and as Christians, or Followers of The Way, "their sacred act, done for the fellowship of all Canadians, conjures up countless stories from Scripture, in which faithful servants humble themselves, break from routine and seek deliverance that only Creator God can accomplish. Their fast reminds us of the actions of Queen Esther, in ancient Persia after the Babylonian exile, because each used the discipline of fasting as a means of creating solidarity among people who are separated from one another."
> 
> "A fast is not only a spiritual discipline but a discipline for the breaking of oppression, and for easing the suffering of those who lack food, clothing and shelter (Isaiah 58:5-7). Chief Spences message remained consistent, in that her actions were the human incarnation of what Indigenous Peoples struggle with on a daily basis. Our Peoples live in third world conditions while in our backyard mega development projects extract resources from our lands while we remain in substandard living conditions. Chief Spence and the other fasters humbled their soul with fasting and were insulted while doing so (Psalm 69:10). She is weak with reported health concerns, and even as she prepares to continue her journey in the physical world, detractors still jab her with slurs of liquid diet and shake their heads with scorn (Psalm 109:24-25)."
> 
> ABORIGINAL JUSTICE BREAKING: Chief Theresa Spence and Elder Robinson to end sacred fast | Christian Peacemaker Teams



The fast arises from treaty obligations Canada has with Indigenous peoples that have not been respected, affecting the daily lives of the Indigenous Peoples. Native Americans in the US do not have a CPT delegation living among them reporting on their struggles but they also continue to confront violations of Treaty Obligations by the US Government.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

A little off topic, but I thought I would share what is happening in Columbia, that includes the kidnapping of a Canadian.

"CPTnet  23 January 2013  COLOMBIA: Nonviolence urged after CPT partners kidnapped

National and international news sources have reported that the National Liberation Army (ELN), Colombia's second-largest guerrilla group, kidnapped five people &#8211; one Canadian, two Peruvians and two Colombians &#8211; in the southern region of the Department of Bolivar on January 18.  In a Jnauary 19 release, Christian Peacemaker Teams (CPT) Colombia partner, the Southern Bolivar Agricultural-Mining Federation (FEDEAGROMISBOL), reported that six, not five people, including two leaders of the FEDEAGROMISBOL, were kidnapped. Together with FEDEAGROMISBOL, CPT Colombia denounces the illegal detention of these six people and demands their immediate release. We also call on the authorities to allow nonviolent means to be used to resolve this situation, preventing further violence from occurring. Family members of one of the Peruvians held have reportedly issued a similar plea."

COLOMBIA: Nonviolence urged after CPT partners kidnapped | Christian Peacemaker Teams

http://www.cpt.org/work/colombia/about


----------



## irosie91

the whore compares the fast of highly placed and priveleged 
person ----nobly done for the sake of  his/her people  (eg 
Mahatma Gandhi  and Queen Esther)    to the manipulation  of a jailed criminal ---justly jailed for involvement in terrorist activies---the kind of stuff that leaves thousands of children dead in the dust every year, world wide-----who is seeking 
a    "GET OUT OF JAIL ,,   FREE ,  CARD"


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Freedom fighters like Samer Issawi embracing hunger strikes struggle for freedom with nonviolence, there is no act of nonviolence a human being can embrace with greater value than this. Look at this man's life, he was born living under Occupation, deprived of freedom and dignity and humanity every single day of his life by The Jewish State, the Occupiers of Palestine! His story and that of his family is a story of Resistance and much of that has been nonviolent, as we read of arrests of siblings for participating in nonviolent protests of unlawful policies of the Occupation. I do not know if he ever engaged in an act of violence, as Zionists regularly persecute and prosecute all Resistance, armed and unarmed, and label it all falsely as Terrorism. And they do not give Palestinians fair trials, either, so convictions by Zionist Kangaroo courts prove absolutely nothing about any Palestinain convicted, but that suffer persecution for resisting Occupation!

Here is a description of the beautiful person Samer Issawi is today, as he responds to Injustice with nonviolent resistance, his hunger strilke for freedom.

"At the center of nonviolence stands the principle of love. The nonviolent resister would contend that in the struggle for human dignity, the oppressed people of the world must not succumb to the temptation of becoming bitter or indulging in hate campaigns. To retaliate in kind would do nothing but intensify the existence of hate in the universe. Along the way of life, someone must have sense enough to cut off the chain of hate. This can only be done by projecting the ethic of love to the center of our lives."

Strength to Love, Martin Luther King Jr, pg xi

Sherri


----------



## Hossfly

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Freedom fighters like Samer Issawi embracing hunger strikes struggle for freedom with nonviolence, there is no act of nonviolence a human being can embrace with greater value than this. Look at this man's life, he was born living under Occupation, deprived of freedom and dignity and humanity every single day of his life by The Jewish State, the Occupiers of Palestine! His story and that of his family is a story of Resistance and much of that has been nonviolent, as we read of arrests of siblings for participating in nonviolent protests of unlawful policies of the Occupation. I do not know if he ever engaged in an act of violence, as Zionists regularly persecute and prosecute all Resistance, armed and unarmed, and label it all falsely as Terrorism. And they do not give Palestinians fair trials, either, so convictions by Zionist Kangaroo courts prove absolutely nothing about any Palestinain convicted, but that suffer persecution for resisting Occupation!
> 
> Here is a description of the beautiful person Samer Issawi is today, as he responds to Injustice with nonviolent resistance, his hunger strilke for freedom.
> 
> "At the center of nonviolence stands the principle of love. The nonviolent resister would contend that in the struggle for human dignity, the oppressed people of the world must not succumb to the temptation of becoming bitter or indulging in hate campaigns. To retaliate in kind would do nothing but intensify the existence of hate in the universe. Along the way of life, someone must have sense enough to cut off the chain of hate. This can only be done by projecting the ethic of love to the center of our lives."
> 
> Strength to Love, Martin Luther King Jr, pg xi
> 
> Sherri


Samer is merely a convicted terrorist,paroled in a prisoner swap,broke parole and is now on a pouting self pity tantrum trying to get a Get Out Of Jail Free card. Does anyone believe Israel is going to set this rat free instead of serving out his original sentence,according to the agreement he willingly signed?


----------



## irosie91

Samer is a piece of shit   ----Martin Luther King  never allied
  himself with people who advocated  slitting the throats of 
  infants as a  SYMBOL OF LOVE   ----he was nothing like 
  the  "isa respecter"   martin luther---whose loving influence 
  was instrumental in the developement of genocidal germany.

  samer is of the isa respecting camp of  MARTIN LUTHER---
  ADOLF ABU ALI,   MUHUMMAD IBN ABDULLAH   and 
  QUEEN ISABELLA ,   OSAMA BIN LADEN  and  SHERRI


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

To think, Israel holds over 4000 Palestinian political prisoners in complete violation of intl law. They torture them, carry out experiments on them, arrest children as young as 7, imprison babies with their mothers, subject them to medical negligence, go after their family members. They have tortured many prisoners to death in the past, and the world seemingly just sits back and watches all these atrocities unfold. And there are posters here who defend these crimes against humanity, illustrating their own vileness and lack of decency and morality and humanity. I am ashamed I have to call them my fellow human beings, they are so disgusting and vile and repellant to me. They show how low a person can get, how inhuman a person can become, how uncaring a person can become, they illustrate the very worst of humanity! These people give me something to look forward to in physical death, I will not have to deal with the likes of them anymore! A reason to pray for the Lord to come soon and take me away from these evil and vile and disgusting people who care nothing about humanity and God, only worshipping their Idols and hating, their lives revolve around hate!


----------



## irosie91

how is der hungerkunstler doing?


----------



## irosie91

good idea   sherri-----we all look forward to your  "RELEASE FROM PAIN"


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn




----------



## irosie91

Samer is a terrorist     He was convicted of storing weapons 
illegally and he was involved with  terrorist groups---ie he is a 
filthy murderer in the name of isa.   There are lots of islamic 
terrorists in USA jails-----and there are dead americans who were  murdered by the filth whose asses sherri licks.   Release of  criminal samer will encourage a spate of  HUNGERKUNSTLER  games  leading to black mail induced 
release of terrorist pigs from american jails---and dead americans-----I do not know the names of  all of the terrorist pigs  in the USA jails----but I do know that the terrorist organizations are seeking the release of   Abdel Rahman---a man who tried to kill tens of thousands of americans but managed only seven -----and   a  "SIDDIQUE"  bitch---a neurscientist who seeks to devote her life to murder---fortunately now jailed-----they will probably  try to get the murderer   "BAZ"  out of jail----he is also a prisoner of 
conscious---he shot two jewish kids in the head----declaring 
in court   "I shot them because they were jewish" ----he did it 
for   "allah/isa"


----------



## Hossfly

irosie91 said:


> good idea   sherri-----we all look forward to your  "RELEASE FROM PAIN"


Do you think that Frau Sherri thinks that she is going to get 72 Virgin Studs for her devotion to the terrorists' cause.  Maybe she will meet some of those who blew up some Christians because they wanted to be martyrs for Islam.  Maybe this is what Frau Sherri is hoping for.
Terrorist recruitment manifesto for the future Caliphate declares ?The french will never know peace until we have conquered them? «


----------



## irosie91

Hossfly said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> good idea   sherri-----we all look forward to your  "RELEASE FROM PAIN"
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think that Frau Sherri thinks that she is going to get 72 Virgin Studs for her devotion to the terrorists' cause.  Maybe she will meet some of those who blew up some Christians because they wanted to be martyrs for Islam.  Maybe this is what Frau Sherri is hoping for.
> Terrorist recruitment manifesto for the future Caliphate declares ?The french will never know peace until we have conquered them? «
Click to expand...



Hoss----excellent lesson in  HOW ISLAM WAS SPREAD----
   kaffirin never know peace until they cave.   There is 
   no reason for muslims to stop raping little girls and 
   slitting the throats of infants----in the past  1400 
   years these actions have  WON THEM VAST LAND 
   HOLDINGS        and they call that age of 
   genocide their   ISLAMIC AGE OF GLORY  ---they 
   simply want their GOLDEN AGE  back again and 
   Sherri wants to be part of that  "GLORY"


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

In a struggle for freedom like Palestinians are in, like Samer Issawi is in, there is a higher level of Life to live. I only can see into that place briefly and with the most clarity in the times when I get the most involved in speaking about the Injustices of the Occupation. I read Martin Luther King Jrs Strength To Love and see he is speaking about the Occupation in every word he speaks about the Injustices he stood against. And I read words written by Palestinians, like the words below written by a young woman in Nabi Saleh and I see that higher life to live. Perhaps, it is enduring unmerited suffering and remaining steadfast in the face of it, living one's entire life under Occupation, that gives this new meaning to life and new beauty to those in that struggle. What I can say, without a doubt, is that my life is enriched by my involvement with what is happening in Palestine. And I owe these beautiful people in Palestine struggling for freedom so much for showing me how precious Life is and how beautiful people can become who commit to remaining steadfast in the face of Injustice, in the face of Occupation. Hunger for justice propels people forward and no words can express the beautiful places that can take us! I look at photos of men imprisoned who grow old before their time, but the words they write break my heart and the beauty and goodness all of these sorrows create in human beings amazes me and I can only credit God and God's goodness with all of it!

This was written by a a young Palestinian woman from Occupoied Palestine, from Occupied Nabi Saleh, named Manal Tamimii:








"When I was a little girl, I didnt understand anything in the world except for laughter, and playing games. I used to adore my small village that was of one family, united in its happiness and sorrows. I used to adore every inch of that land. I used to adore the season for the olive harvest and waking up early to prepare food for the entire day, since we were to spend our day picking. I adored getting up at 6 in the morning to go with our neighbor and his children to pick grapes and figs from his vineyard, for there is nothing in life which compares to the taste of grapes and figs in the early morning, coated with water from morning dew.  I adored going to the spring in the valley to pick wild mint during the winter to make mint pastries. There are no other pastries that even compare in taste to that of a mint pastry. As I grew up, so grew my love for this land and the large passion for its soil, its trees, and its stones. I grew and so grew my worries as the settlers reached the heights of the mountain that stands before my house. It is the place that contains all my worries. I used to go there to scream, cry, laugh, and then sit under a carob tree and I would look at the valley with its water and wonderful green color. I would gaze at the hills on the opposite side covered in olive, grape and fig trees. Just looking and staring at that mountainous landscape, I would forget my worries and sorrows. It would gladden my chest as though it had been washed with soap and water, restoring me back to life and making me active again.

Today everything has changed. Our land had already been stolen and colonial Zionist settlements have been built upon it. I am no longer able to reach the vineyards and fig trees. They have now been taken by the settlements and we are prevented from going therebut even more than that, they have uprooted and taken down the grape vines and fig trees to keep them from us. They stole our olive orchards and have uprooted the olive trees, which have existed since Roman times (thousands of years). I believe they are trying to kill/destroy our roots from our lands and break our glory. The worst part is that they have planted new olive trees they claim began growing on their land, which they inherited from their forefathers. When I sit on the mountain and look out in front of me, I no longer see anything but hills which have been deformed, robbed of their beauty by the hideous white houses with red roofs. I look into the valley to see the color has turned from vibrant green to pale yellow as if the earth has also felt the disaster that affected us and killed it, so that these thieves can take full advantage of it. When I look at the water, which was once clear and brought back life, I see it has now turned to green as if it too was hit and turned into toxic water that kills anyone who drinks itas if it now knows we can no longer reach it."

Manal Tamimi: My Feelings About the Settlement of Halamish | nabi saleh solidarity

After speaking about all the changes the settler occupiers have made to her land, Manal Tamimi ends her article expressing her resolve in the face of her grief and humiliation, a resolve to stay loyal to her land, and hold to the land "just as the olive tree spreads its roots deep into the ground", and the resolve of the people to raise their voices to raise their  issues/concerns/worries high and loud and  scream with their loudest voices, so that the world can hear them. 

"We are here and here we will stay. For this is our land and no one will remove us from it."


----------



## irosie91

Samer is a criminal playing   HUNGERKUNSTLER   in a bid to get out of jail free.

If he succeeds ----tens of thousands of criminals in civilized countries will emulate 
  his filth.    It is not easy to keep a chunk of filth like samer alive----it takes careful 
  balance of his chemistry and careful monitoring---an expensive proposition---and the 
  result-----a CRIMINAL SAVED to further the cause of crime


----------



## Hossfly

irosie91 said:


> Samer is a criminal playing   HUNGERKUNSTLER   in a bid to get out of jail free.
> 
> If he succeeds ----tens of thousands of criminals in civilized countries will emulate
> his filth.    It is not easy to keep a chunk of filth like samer alive----it takes careful
> balance of his chemistry and careful monitoring---an expensive proposition---and the
> result-----a CRIMINAL SAVED to further the cause of crime


What's the latest about 'ol Samer? He still sneakin' Twinkees into his cell?


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

To think, we live in a world with men like Samer Issawi still in it, men willing to sacrifice their lives for justice.

Blessed are those who hunger for justice, for they will be filled, Jesus tells us.

But the ones who are willing to  sacrifice self for others, the world always kills them. 

That is the way of the world. 

And posters like Rosie and Hossfly, and there are others here as vile as them who cannot wait for Samer to die, they are the very ones who would have been cheering on as the Prophets were killed, and as Jesus was crucified, all of them, that is who they are. 

To think, human beings are capable of such vileness and hate. 

They desire the persecution and death of other human beings, and are a perfect illustration to all of us what human beings devoid of Humanity look like.

Sherri


----------



## irosie91

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> To think, we live in a world with men like Samer Issawi still in it. But the ones who are willing to  sacrifice self for others, we always kill them. That is the way of the world. And posters like Rosie and Hossfly and there are  others here as vile as them who  cannot wait for him to die,, they would have been cheering on as Jesus was crucified, all of them, that is who they are.To think, human beings are capable of such vileness and hate. They desire the persecution and death of a people, the Palestinian people.




to think---we live in a world where a convicted criminal----associated with terrorist
movements known for their child killling by slit throat becomes worshiped as an 
avatar becaue he is on a hunger strike in order to extort a --_GET OF JAIL FREE 
CARD   ----eager to kill  in the name of ALLAH/ISA .    The same people 
who lick the asses of infant throat slitters are also campaigning for the release 
from an american jail of the man who bombed the world trade center 
in  1993---killing seven americans.   -----a plot that essentially failed since the 
aim was the death of tens of thousands of children in nearby schools.    No 
doubt sherri salivates in eager anticipation of  future terrorist events and the 
bodes of smashed victims of  ALLAH/ISA  worshippers  piled in the gutters.

As she salivates she fantasizes of the  estimated 20,000 jews----including one 
yehoshua ben yosef-----TORTURED TO DEATH   by one of her own ----
two millenia ago    True to form----her colleague Pontius Pilate----roman 
procurator of judea-----did what  the spawn of the ROMAN EMPIRE, 
to wit- ----islamo nazi pigs---still enjoy---murder by obscene mutilation

      she spends her moments alone----reading with pleasure----the 
descriptions of  men women and children ----tortured to death in Syria---
but that is a private joy-----publically she has a NEED  to use every bit 
of perversity  stored in her "soul"   to "project"   upon  JOOOOOOS---<<<
it is a need developed years ago as a reaction formation----a compensation 
for her realistic sense of self-disgust


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

I was just reading this  article appearing in PNN that discusses a Delegation from Palestine 48, consisting of the Yousef Al Sedeeq Institute for Prisoners Protection and the Meezan Centre for Human rights. The Palestine 48 Delegation was facilitated by the Irish Friends of Palestine, and this Delegation visited the two cities of Derry and Belfast in the North of Ireland, cities  steeped in the history of occupation and struggle. The Delegation met with persons involved in the recent Hunger strikes in Ireland, who included Pat Sheehan and Raymond McCartney, both men who took part in the Irish hunger strikes. Pat Sheehan would have been the next to die, had the 1981 Hunger strike continued, and he was very near death when the hunger strikes ended. In the visit to Ireland, many former Irish political prisoners and former hunger strikers sent their messages of solidarity and support to Samer Issawi and to the others imprisoned. The many similarities between Ireland and Palestine were not lost on members of the Delegation. And they visited the grave of Bobby Sands who led the 1981 hunger strike. At the grave,  the delegation felt compelled to leave a mark of respect to a fallen Irish comrade who died on Hunger strike, and they placed a Palestinian flag scarf alongside Bobby's grave. 

The article in PNN points out that the fate of Samer Issawi, which Israel dictates by her choices, could signal another worldwide shift in opinion against Israel. God works in God's Ways and it is His will that will be done, I remind myself of this, with each day that unfolds. People of conscience desire him to live, and the other hunger striking prisoners to live, and we do all we can think to do to help to save lives. But, in the end, it is up to God and God's will that will be done.

"With only his body and will as a weapon, Samer has said he will continue the hunger strike until his freedom. So the question to Israel from people of conscience around the world remains the same, will his freedom come when he is released to return home, or will his freedom come when he is released in death. Israel should remember that the Irish Hunger strike was a turning point that saw worldwide support the Irish Political prisoners. And should Samer also be forced to die in prison, so too will the tide turn against Israel.

In the immortal words of Bobby Sands:

"There's an inner thing in every man, Do you know this thing my friend?It has withstood the blows of a million years, And will do so to the end.

It lies in the hearts of heroes dead, It screams in tyrants' eyes, It has reached the peak of mountains high, It comes searing across the skies.

It lights the dark of this prison cell, It thunders forth its might, It is 'the undauntable thought', my friend,That thought that says 'I'm right!'"


Irish Hunger Striker Bobby Sand?s Words Ring True for Samer Al-Issawi

Sherri


----------



## PredFan

Is that terrorist not dead yet?

Die already dammit.


----------



## irosie91

anyone know who are those  "prophets"   jews  killed whilst cheering?

the board whore alluded to   PROPHETS JEWS KILLED  
       I have asked before---but the whore never answers.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

*To think, we live in a world with men like Samer Issawi still in it*

I know, terrorists shouldn't still live in our world.


----------



## Hossfly

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> To think, we live in a world with men like Samer Issawi still in it, men willing to sacrifice their lives for justice.
> 
> Blessed are those who hunger for justice, for they will be filled, Jesus tells us.
> 
> But the ones who are willing to  sacrifice self for others, the world always kills them.
> 
> That is the way of the world.
> 
> And posters like Rosie and Hossfly, and there are others here as vile as them who cannot wait for Samer to die, they are the very ones who would have been cheering on as the Prophets were killed, and as Jesus was crucified, all of them, that is who they are.
> 
> To think, human beings are capable of such vileness and hate.
> 
> They desire the persecution and death of other human beings, and are a perfect illustration to all of us what human beings devoid of Humanity look like.
> 
> Sherri


Samer ain't gonna die. Far from it. Samer will be a rich man and he will end his "hunger strike" and cash in all the freebies and perks. Samer is as sly as a fuchs.


----------



## irosie91

Toddsterpatriot said:


> *To think, we live in a world with men like Samer Issawi still in it*
> 
> I know, terrorists shouldn't still live in our world.





what would sherri have to live for if there were no islamic terrorists 
to entertain her by slitting the throats of infants and engage in the 
obscene mutilation murders that so entertain her?


----------



## toastman

Sherri stop typing on your computer and go help the terrorist who is starving himself !


----------



## irosie91

toastman said:


> Sherri stop typing on your computer and go help the terrorist who is starving himself !




does she know how to cook?      those  "palestinians"  have very refined 
tastes -----and it is NOT IRANIAN.      (she may not know---iranians talk 
about both arabic food and music with extreme disdain)


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Toddsterpatriot said:


> *To think, we live in a world with men like Samer Issawi still in it*
> 
> I know, terrorists shouldn't still live in our world.



God gives the world gifts of men like Samer Issawi to show us what love truly means. 

It has not even been alleged he ever harmed another living soul in this world.

Too bad some do not have eyes to see this, hate fills their hearts and blinds them, and it is Hate that controls their lives. 

Such a waste of Humanity demonstrated by this Hate!

Sherri


----------



## Hossfly

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> *To think, we live in a world with men like Samer Issawi still in it*
> 
> I know, terrorists shouldn't still live in our world.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> God gives the world gifts of men like Samer Issawi to show us what love truly means.
> 
> Too bad some do not have eyes to see this, hate fills their hearts and blinds them, and it is Hate that controls their lives.
> 
> Such a waste of Humanity demonstrated by this Hate!
> 
> Sherri
Click to expand...

Samer is a *gift?*


----------



## irosie91

Sherri adores infant throat slitters because slitting the throat of  an infant is an   ACT OF LOVE   (by her creed)    

     in biblical writings----the worst of sins---the worst of people--     are the  "amalekim"      their sin?    they sacrificed children 
      to    their  "god"    allah/isa.     They considered their 
      religion highly  "spriritual"   -----just like sherri


----------



## Hossfly

Hossfly said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> *To think, we live in a world with men like Samer Issawi still in it*
> 
> I know, terrorists shouldn't still live in our world.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> God gives the world gifts of men like Samer Issawi to show us what love truly means.
> 
> Too bad some do not have eyes to see this, hate fills their hearts and blinds them, and it is Hate that controls their lives.
> 
> Such a waste of Humanity demonstrated by this Hate!
> 
> Sherri
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Samer is a *gift?*
Click to expand...

BTW,"gift" in German is "poison."


----------



## irosie91

Hossfly said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> God gives the world gifts of men like Samer Issawi to show us what love truly means.
> 
> Too bad some do not have eyes to see this, hate fills their hearts and blinds them, and it is Hate that controls their lives.
> 
> Such a waste of Humanity demonstrated by this Hate!
> 
> Sherri
> 
> 
> 
> Samer is a *gift?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> BTW,"gift" in German is "poison."
Click to expand...



Samer is a gift------he WANTS TO BE WRAPPED up---and 
tied with a red bow.     Now I understand why he is struggling 
to starve himself to death.   Poor guy-----the Israelis just do 
not allow him to be a gift    -----they keep pumping him full 
of calories and vitamins       As I understand it----it is not 
easy to keep a person well ---INTRAVENOUSLY -----they 
do not get essential fatty acids----but my information may 
be outdated        Sherri    does he still have   ACUTE 
VITAMIN B12  deficiency?     of all things---one of the 
EASIEST of injectables------and you fix up you lies to be 
at least minimally credible?     talk to your handlers about that  
ACUTE VITAMIN B12  deficiency they claim


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> *To think, we live in a world with men like Samer Issawi still in it*
> 
> I know, terrorists shouldn't still live in our world.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> God gives the world gifts of men like Samer Issawi to show us what love truly means.
> 
> Too bad some do not have eyes to see this, hate fills their hearts and blinds them, and it is Hate that controls their lives.
> 
> Such a waste of Humanity demonstrated by this Hate!
> 
> Sherri
Click to expand...


He's only a gift to sick nutjobs like you.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

A Photo of a tortured Palestinian boy, photos are obtained from Israeli soldiers, that document torture

Torturing Gentile Children, the Zionist way!

"A report recently issued by Detainees and Ex-Detainees Society revealed that torturing Palestinian prisoners and humiliating them have become a form of ethical and legal corruption practiced by the Israeli occupation authorities. The report also said that in the past few years, torturing prisoners has become a means for humiliating prisoners and depriving them of their humanity and dignity, and not a for interrogation purposes.

This is shown through pictures published by Israeli soldiers that show the soldiers both male and female posing with prisoners who are handcuffed and blindfolded in disgraceful positions, while the soldiers appear happy and proud of their handwork. Soldiers and interrogators used and still using unethical methods during interrogations with prisoners, especially child prisoners. Such methods include sexual abuses (around 16% of detained children) and threatening to rape them. Around 90% of soldiers treat prisoners with excessive brutality."

According to Minister of Detainees and Ex-Detainees society, Issa Qaraqe,  178 decisions have been issued by the UN condemning Israel for its serious mistreatment of Palestinian prisoners since 1967, which shows that Israel hasn't committed to acting upon these international decisions.

178 International Decisions in Condemnation of Israel?s Mistreatment of Palestinian Prisoners

Sherri


----------



## irosie91

In the course of my life,   I have seen many prisoners  BOUND----that kid is not 
bound---he is simply HOLDING onto  a chain----the picture is a silly fraud

what sort of "torture"  is it that ends up as very superficial abraisions on the 
cheek and neck-?      These are areas that BLEED PROFUSELY    with only 
mild abrasions-----just like the SCALP-----compared to the rest of the body---
the portion of blood pumped with each heart beat to the head----is 
out of proportion to   its  mass <<< that is physiology 
out of the heart is   PUMPED UP TO THE HEAD  (that's physiology)

Prisoners who want to  create   wounds     always go for the face----they 
scratch at their faces.       It is easiest accessible and BLEEDS a lot and 
looks dramatic     

In the course of my life----I have heard so many silly stories from prisoners----
that I could write a book------I had one problem----I could not discount them 
out of hand -----so wasted HOURS   investigating  each and ever  lie.    My 
supervisor  was horrified at the time I wasted but sometimes just laughed. 

After a very very long   description   of the complaints and the clinical 
findings and xrays  etc ----he laughed and said   "diagnosis"?   
   I will not bore you with the minor vulgarism used to describe fakes


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

UN Special Rapporteur Richard Falk addresses unlawful administrative detentions by Israel in his 2012 Report, as well as other violations of law with respect  to detained Palestinian political prisoners:

"15. During the mission, the Special Rapporteur met with the Minister of Prisoners Affairs of the Palestinian Authority, Issa Qaraqe, who provided further information on the current scope of administrative detention, but also discussed the full range of grievances associated with conditions confronting the approximately 4,300 Palestinians currently confined to Israeli prisons. Among the violations that the Minister mentioned were the following: denial of family visits for periods as long as five years; frequent imposition of solitary confinement, sometimes for as long as 10 years, with severe psychological and physical harmful effects; reliance on an &#8213;illegal combatant law&#8214; to permit continued detention after the term of imprisonment has expired, applied to nine prisoners from Gaza; detention of children for long periods without family access and held far from the place of residence, with reports of torture and coerced confessions; and initial interrogations frequently held at Israeli settlements beyond the reach of the International Committee of the Red Cross, family members and lawyers. The large number of Palestinians languishing in Israeli jails is itself a violation of the Fourth Geneva Convention, article 76, which requires that detention take place within the territory under occupation, and prohibits their transfer to prisons in the territory of the occupying power. It is a tragic display of double standards that so much international attention, even solemn international appeals, were dedicated to a single Israel soldier held in captivity for several years, while no significant effort is made to secure the release of or ensure that international prison standards are being met with regard to thousands of Palestinian prisoners."

http://www.ohchr.org/Documents/HRBodies/HRCouncil/RegularSession/Session20/A-HRC-20-32_en.pdf


----------



## Lipush

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> A Photo of a tortured Palestinian boy, photos are obtained from Israeli soldiers, that document torture
> 
> Torturing Gentile Children, the Zionist way!
> 
> "A report recently issued by Detainees and Ex-Detainees Society revealed that torturing Palestinian prisoners and humiliating them have become a form of ethical and legal corruption practiced by the Israeli occupation authorities. The report also said that in the past few years, torturing prisoners has become a means for humiliating prisoners and depriving them of their humanity and dignity, and not a for interrogation purposes.
> 
> This is shown through pictures published by Israeli soldiers that show the soldiers both male and female posing with prisoners who are handcuffed and blindfolded in disgraceful positions, while the soldiers appear happy and proud of their handwork. Soldiers and interrogators used and still using unethical methods during interrogations with prisoners, especially child prisoners. Such methods include sexual abuses (around 16% of detained children) and threatening to rape them. Around 90% of soldiers treat prisoners with excessive brutality."
> 
> According to Minister of Detainees and Ex-Detainees society, Issa Qaraqe,  178 decisions have been issued by the UN condemning Israel for its serious mistreatment of Palestinian prisoners since 1967, which shows that Israel hasn't committed to acting upon these international decisions.
> 
> 178 International Decisions in Condemnation of Israel?s Mistreatment of Palestinian Prisoners
> 
> Sherri



Much more are the decisions made against Israel than Iran, Syria, and Lebanon put together.

The UN is so obssessed about Israel! poor pathetic people.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> UN Special Rapporteur Richard Falk addresses unlawful administrative detentions by Israel in his 2012 Report, as well as other violations of law with respect  to detained Palestinian political prisoners:
> 
> "15. During the mission, the Special Rapporteur met with the Minister of Prisoners Affairs of the Palestinian Authority, Issa Qaraqe, who provided further information on the current scope of administrative detention, but also discussed the full range of grievances associated with conditions confronting the approximately 4,300 Palestinians currently confined to Israeli prisons. Among the violations that the Minister mentioned were the following: denial of family visits for periods as long as five years; frequent imposition of solitary confinement, sometimes for as long as 10 years, with severe psychological and physical harmful effects; reliance on an &#8213;illegal combatant law&#8214; to permit continued detention after the term of imprisonment has expired, applied to nine prisoners from Gaza; detention of children for long periods without family access and held far from the place of residence, with reports of torture and coerced confessions; and initial interrogations frequently held at Israeli settlements beyond the reach of the International Committee of the Red Cross, family members and lawyers. The large number of Palestinians languishing in Israeli jails is itself a violation of the Fourth Geneva Convention, article 76, which requires that detention take place within the territory under occupation, and prohibits their transfer to prisons in the territory of the occupying power. It is a tragic display of double standards that so much international attention, even solemn international appeals, were dedicated to a single Israel soldier held in captivity for several years, while no significant effort is made to secure the release of or ensure that international prison standards are being met with regard to thousands of Palestinian prisoners."
> 
> http://www.ohchr.org/Documents/HRBodies/HRCouncil/RegularSession/Session20/A-HRC-20-32_en.pdf



Notice, the UN Special Rapporteur specifically addresses Israel's torture of children, this is a regular practice of Israel and has been documented by human rights organizations for decades now.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Lipush said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Photo of a tortured Palestinian boy, photos are obtained from Israeli soldiers, that document torture
> 
> Torturing Gentile Children, the Zionist way!
> 
> "A report recently issued by Detainees and Ex-Detainees Society revealed that torturing Palestinian prisoners and humiliating them have become a form of ethical and legal corruption practiced by the Israeli occupation authorities. The report also said that in the past few years, torturing prisoners has become a means for humiliating prisoners and depriving them of their humanity and dignity, and not a for interrogation purposes.
> 
> This is shown through pictures published by Israeli soldiers that show the soldiers both male and female posing with prisoners who are handcuffed and blindfolded in disgraceful positions, while the soldiers appear happy and proud of their handwork. Soldiers and interrogators used and still using unethical methods during interrogations with prisoners, especially child prisoners. Such methods include sexual abuses (around 16% of detained children) and threatening to rape them. Around 90% of soldiers treat prisoners with excessive brutality."
> 
> According to Minister of Detainees and Ex-Detainees society, Issa Qaraqe,  178 decisions have been issued by the UN condemning Israel for its serious mistreatment of Palestinian prisoners since 1967, which shows that Israel hasn't committed to acting upon these international decisions.
> 
> 178 International Decisions in Condemnation of Israel?s Mistreatment of Palestinian Prisoners
> 
> Sherri
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Much more are the decisions made against Israel than Iran, Syria, and Lebanon put together.
> 
> The UN is so obssessed about Israel! poor pathetic people.
Click to expand...


Hard to find another Regime carrying out such human rights abuses against a people they occupy for over 45 years, as Israel has been doing. I know of no other Nation doing this! 

Why is it that the abuses have become so acceptable to you?


----------



## jillian

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Hard to find another Regime carrying out such human rights abuses against a people they occupy for over 45 years, as Israel has been doing. I know of no other Nation doing this!
> 
> Why is it that the abuses have become so acceptable to you?



you're delusional, pretend christian.

why don't you go on a hunger strike? do something useful for the world.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Photo of a tortured Palestinian boy, photos are obtained from Israeli soldiers, that document torture
> 
> Torturing Gentile Children, the Zionist way!
> 
> "A report recently issued by Detainees and Ex-Detainees Society revealed that torturing Palestinian prisoners and humiliating them have become a form of ethical and legal corruption practiced by the Israeli occupation authorities. The report also said that in the past few years, torturing prisoners has become a means for humiliating prisoners and depriving them of their humanity and dignity, and not a for interrogation purposes.
> 
> This is shown through pictures published by Israeli soldiers that show the soldiers both male and female posing with prisoners who are handcuffed and blindfolded in disgraceful positions, while the soldiers appear happy and proud of their handwork. Soldiers and interrogators used and still using unethical methods during interrogations with prisoners, especially child prisoners. Such methods include sexual abuses (around 16% of detained children) and threatening to rape them. Around 90% of soldiers treat prisoners with excessive brutality."
> 
> According to Minister of Detainees and Ex-Detainees society, Issa Qaraqe,  178 decisions have been issued by the UN condemning Israel for its serious mistreatment of Palestinian prisoners since 1967, which shows that Israel hasn't committed to acting upon these international decisions.
> 
> 178 International Decisions in Condemnation of Israel?s Mistreatment of Palestinian Prisoners
> 
> Sherri
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Much more are the decisions made against Israel than Iran, Syria, and Lebanon put together.
> 
> The UN is so obssessed about Israel! poor pathetic people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hard to find another Regime carrying out such human rights abuses against a people they occupy for over 45 years, as Israel has been doing. I know of no other Nation doing this!
> 
> Why is it that the abuses have become so acceptable to you?
Click to expand...


I hope that poor kid isn't killed by a Hamas rocket falling on his house.
Then we'd have to listen to you lie more about who was responsible.


----------



## Lipush

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Photo of a tortured Palestinian boy, photos are obtained from Israeli soldiers, that document torture
> 
> Torturing Gentile Children, the Zionist way!
> 
> "A report recently issued by Detainees and Ex-Detainees Society revealed that torturing Palestinian prisoners and humiliating them have become a form of ethical and legal corruption practiced by the Israeli occupation authorities. The report also said that in the past few years, torturing prisoners has become a means for humiliating prisoners and depriving them of their humanity and dignity, and not a for interrogation purposes.
> 
> This is shown through pictures published by Israeli soldiers that show the soldiers both male and female posing with prisoners who are handcuffed and blindfolded in disgraceful positions, while the soldiers appear happy and proud of their handwork. Soldiers and interrogators used and still using unethical methods during interrogations with prisoners, especially child prisoners. Such methods include sexual abuses (around 16% of detained children) and threatening to rape them. Around 90% of soldiers treat prisoners with excessive brutality."
> 
> According to Minister of Detainees and Ex-Detainees society, Issa Qaraqe,  178 decisions have been issued by the UN condemning Israel for its serious mistreatment of Palestinian prisoners since 1967, which shows that Israel hasn't committed to acting upon these international decisions.
> 
> 178 International Decisions in Condemnation of Israel?s Mistreatment of Palestinian Prisoners
> 
> Sherri
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Much more are the decisions made against Israel than Iran, Syria, and Lebanon put together.
> 
> The UN is so obssessed about Israel! poor pathetic people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hard to find another Regime carrying out such human rights abuses against a people they occupy for over 45 years, as Israel has been doing. I know of no other Nation doing this!
> 
> Why is it that the abuses have become so acceptable to you?
Click to expand...


The Syrian abuses and killes it's people everywhere. One cannot be a Druze, Kurd, or Christian there and lead normal life.

Britian, the mightly enlightened nation, still does not release the occupied Pokland, many have been killed in their wars.

Turkey still occupies Cyprus. They butchered the armenians, harress the greeks, slaughter the Kurds and probably are going to be in huge problems with Syria.

In Iran, they cut the hands and legs of thives, hang them in public, and lash immodest woman. A man who does not salute the president Monkey Ahmedinejad when addressing him, will find himself in prison.

In Dubai, kissing couple in public found themselves for more than a year in jail.

Yes, but let us blame the Jews.


----------



## irosie91

there is no documented "TORTURE OF CHILDREN"   cited at all-----
in fact the persons writing the report are so  EAGER to find 
SOMETHING ----that they cite  "late night arrests"   as  "torture"
For the record     Late nite arrests for just about any reason on a 
WARRANT  are ROUTINE  in the USA       The report cites the fact 
that adults are arrested in the presence of their children are "TORTURE" 

It gets sillier----the report    cites the fact tht  hospitalized prisoners are 
bound to their beds      ANYONE HERE HAVE ANY IDEA how hospitalized 
prisoners in the USA    ------are accomodated?      I got news for whore 
sherri-----in the USA      a prisoner ----in jail for any reason----if in the hospital 
us handcuffed to his bed rails------if he is rambunctious he gets TIED DOWN IN 
ALL FOUR EXTREMITIES----no fun----but that is how it is

I have never encountered a hospitalized  prisoner  ----or one on the way 
to jail who did not complain of  "torture"     The report sherri cites is simply 
a compilation of   prisoner claims------I have heard worse right here in the USA---
and ---spent lots of time investigating all sorts of nonsense


----------



## Ernie S.

Just checking in... Is he dead yet?


----------



## irosie91

Lipush said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> 
> Much more are the decisions made against Israel than Iran, Syria, and Lebanon put together.
> 
> The UN is so obssessed about Israel! poor pathetic people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hard to find another Regime carrying out such human rights abuses against a people they occupy for over 45 years, as Israel has been doing. I know of no other Nation doing this!
> 
> Why is it that the abuses have become so acceptable to you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Syrian abuses and killes it's people everywhere. One cannot be a Druze, Kurd, or Christian there and lead normal life.
> 
> Britian, the mightly enlightened nation, still does not release the occupied Pokland, many have been killed in their wars.
> 
> Turkey still occupies Cyprus. They butchered the armenians, harress the greeks, slaughter the Kurds and probably are going to be in huge problems with Syria.
> 
> In Iran, they cut the hands and legs of thives, hang them in public, and lash immodest woman. A man who does not salute the president Monkey Ahmedinejad when addressing him, will find himself in prison.
> 
> In Dubai, kissing couple in public found themselves for more than a year in jail.
> 
> Yes, but let us blame the Jews.
Click to expand...



  its a question of dog bites man    vs     man bites dog------
    the world has been EXPECTING atrocities from isa-respecting 
   dogs for more than 1400 years -----but   JEWs?    a stray episode 
   of littering  IS A SENSATION


----------



## Hossfly

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> A Photo of a tortured Palestinian boy, photos are obtained from Israeli soldiers, that document torture
> 
> Torturing Gentile Children, the Zionist way!
> 
> "A report recently issued by Detainees and Ex-Detainees Society revealed that torturing Palestinian prisoners and humiliating them have become a form of ethical and legal corruption practiced by the Israeli occupation authorities. The report also said that in the past few years, torturing prisoners has become a means for humiliating prisoners and depriving them of their humanity and dignity, and not a for interrogation purposes.
> 
> This is shown through pictures published by Israeli soldiers that show the soldiers both male and female posing with prisoners who are handcuffed and blindfolded in disgraceful positions, while the soldiers appear happy and proud of their handwork. Soldiers and interrogators used and still using unethical methods during interrogations with prisoners, especially child prisoners. Such methods include sexual abuses (around 16% of detained children) and threatening to rape them. Around 90% of soldiers treat prisoners with excessive brutality."
> 
> According to Minister of Detainees and Ex-Detainees society, Issa Qaraqe,  178 decisions have been issued by the UN condemning Israel for its serious mistreatment of Palestinian prisoners since 1967, which shows that Israel hasn't committed to acting upon these international decisions.
> 
> 178 International Decisions in Condemnation of Israel?s Mistreatment of Palestinian Prisoners
> 
> Sherri


Who even knows if this might be a picture of a Palestinian boy tortured in Syria or a Christian Copt boy tortured in Egypt?  So, Frau Sherri, are you going to come up with any reports where the imprisonment and torture of children in the Muslim world is being condemned, or don't you care about these children since there are no Jews involved?  Imagine torturing kids to become Muslims.
LiveLeak.com - Torture of Christian kids to become Muslims, What non-Muslims are treated like in Muslims countries.


----------



## Hossfly

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> UN Special Rapporteur Richard Falk addresses unlawful administrative detentions by Israel in his 2012 Report, as well as other violations of law with respect  to detained Palestinian political prisoners:
> 
> "15. During the mission, the Special Rapporteur met with the Minister of Prisoners Affairs of the Palestinian Authority, Issa Qaraqe, who provided further information on the current scope of administrative detention, but also discussed the full range of grievances associated with conditions confronting the approximately 4,300 Palestinians currently confined to Israeli prisons. Among the violations that the Minister mentioned were the following: denial of family visits for periods as long as five years; frequent imposition of solitary confinement, sometimes for as long as 10 years, with severe psychological and physical harmful effects; reliance on an &#8213;illegal combatant law&#8214; to permit continued detention after the term of imprisonment has expired, applied to nine prisoners from Gaza; detention of children for long periods without family access and held far from the place of residence, with reports of torture and coerced confessions; and initial interrogations frequently held at Israeli settlements beyond the reach of the International Committee of the Red Cross, family members and lawyers. The large number of Palestinians languishing in Israeli jails is itself a violation of the Fourth Geneva Convention, article 76, which requires that detention take place within the territory under occupation, and prohibits their transfer to prisons in the territory of the occupying power. It is a tragic display of double standards that so much international attention, even solemn international appeals, were dedicated to a single Israel soldier held in captivity for several years, while no significant effort is made to secure the release of or ensure that international prison standards are being met with regard to thousands of Palestinian prisoners."
> 
> http://www.ohchr.org/Documents/HRBodies/HRCouncil/RegularSession/Session20/A-HRC-20-32_en.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Notice, the UN Special Rapporteur specifically addresses Israel's torture of children, this is a regular practice of Israel and has been documented by human rights organizations for decades now.
Click to expand...

Why not show us where the UN is condemning the torture of children in Muslim countries?  For the life of me, I don't see how the Palestinian children are completing their education while in Israeli jails while allegedly being tortured.  I wonder if Frau Sherri can tell us if people in Muslim jails are getting their college degrees like they are getting in Israeli jails?  It would be interesting to find out which Muslim countries allow this; and if anyone should know, it would be Frau Sherri.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Lipush said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> 
> Much more are the decisions made against Israel than Iran, Syria, and Lebanon put together.
> 
> The UN is so obssessed about Israel! poor pathetic people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hard to find another Regime carrying out such human rights abuses against a people they occupy for over 45 years, as Israel has been doing. I know of no other Nation doing this!
> 
> Why is it that the abuses have become so acceptable to you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Syrian abuses and killes it's people everywhere. One cannot be a Druze, Kurd, or Christian there and lead normal life.
> 
> Britian, the mightly enlightened nation, still does not release the occupied Pokland, many have been killed in their wars.
> 
> Turkey still occupies Cyprus. They butchered the armenians, harress the greeks, slaughter the Kurds and probably are going to be in huge problems with Syria.
> 
> In Iran, they cut the hands and legs of thives, hang them in public, and lash immodest woman. A man who does not salute the president Monkey Ahmedinejad when addressing him, will find himself in prison.
> 
> In Dubai, kissing couple in public found themselves for more than a year in jail.
> 
> Yes, but let us blame the Jews.
Click to expand...


Not blaming the Jews for anything happening outside Palestine and only blaming them for what they are doing inside Palestine in the Zionist close to 70 yr ethnic cleansing project in Palestine. Criticizing their bad acts, carried out since 1947, and bad acts carried out in an Occupation that began in 1967. 70 yrs of ethnic cleansing is enough, it violates intl law and 70 yrs of these egregious violations of intl law by Israel are enough for the world to endure. Its time Israel be forced to abide by intl law by the intl community! When the intl community does not act to force Israel to abide by intl law, it undermines their ability to force any other nation to abide by intl law. I mean, when Israel carries out an unlawful Occupation for 45 yrs, why shouldnt Iran or any other nation be able to make nuclear weapons. If Israel violates intl law with Impunity, it is only fair all other nations have that very same right. Do you see the problem? And the double standards that keep allowing Israel to violate intl law with Impunity need to end! These double standards are themselves a threat to security of all nations in our world, because they generally operate to undermine the authority of the UN to act in all other areas.

Sherri


----------



## MHunterB

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hard to find another Regime carrying out such human rights abuses against a people they occupy for over 45 years, as Israel has been doing. I know of no other Nation doing this!
> 
> Why is it that the abuses have become so acceptable to you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Syrian abuses and killes it's people everywhere. One cannot be a Druze, Kurd, or Christian there and lead normal life.
> 
> Britian, the mightly enlightened nation, still does not release the occupied Pokland, many have been killed in their wars.
> 
> Turkey still occupies Cyprus. They butchered the armenians, harress the greeks, slaughter the Kurds and probably are going to be in huge problems with Syria.
> 
> In Iran, they cut the hands and legs of thives, hang them in public, and lash immodest woman. A man who does not salute the president Monkey Ahmedinejad when addressing him, will find himself in prison.
> 
> In Dubai, kissing couple in public found themselves for more than a year in jail.
> 
> Yes, but let us blame the Jews.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not blaming the Jews for anything happening outside Palestine and only blaming them for what they are doing inside Palestine in the Zionist close to 70 yr ethnic cleansing project in Palestine. Criticizing their bad acts, carried out since 1947, and bad acts carried out in an Occupation that began in 1967. 70 yrs of ethnic cleansing is enough, it violates intl law and 70 yrs of these egregious violations of intl law by Israel are enough for the world to endure. Its time Israel be forced to abide by intl law by the intl community! When the intl community does not act to force Israel to abide by intl law, it undermines their ability to force any other nation to abide by intl law. I mean, when Israel carries out an unlawful Occupation for 45 yrs, why shouldnt Iran or any other nation be able to make nuclear weapons. If Israel violates intl law with Impunity, it is only fair all other nations have that very same right. Do you see the problem? And the double standards that keep allowing Israel to violate intl law with Impunity need to end! These double standards are themselves a threat to security of all nations in our world, because they generally operate to undermine the authority of the UN to act in all other areas.
> 
> Sherri
Click to expand...


HAHAHAHAHA!  And you expect anyone else to believe your lies?   You are the EPITOME of 'double standards' , presuming to "love everyone" while you can't be bothered to feel any sympathy for the children of Sderot, even the babies.

Why should any reasonable person pay attention to what is posted by such a smarmy self-righteous raging hypocritical bigot as your posts show you to be?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hard to find another Regime carrying out such human rights abuses against a people they occupy for over 45 years, as Israel has been doing. I know of no other Nation doing this!
> 
> Why is it that the abuses have become so acceptable to you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Syrian abuses and killes it's people everywhere. One cannot be a Druze, Kurd, or Christian there and lead normal life.
> 
> Britian, the mightly enlightened nation, still does not release the occupied Pokland, many have been killed in their wars.
> 
> Turkey still occupies Cyprus. They butchered the armenians, harress the greeks, slaughter the Kurds and probably are going to be in huge problems with Syria.
> 
> In Iran, they cut the hands and legs of thives, hang them in public, and lash immodest woman. A man who does not salute the president Monkey Ahmedinejad when addressing him, will find himself in prison.
> 
> In Dubai, kissing couple in public found themselves for more than a year in jail.
> 
> Yes, but let us blame the Jews.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not blaming the Jews for anything happening outside Palestine and only blaming them for what they are doing inside Palestine in the Zionist close to 70 yr ethnic cleansing project in Palestine. Criticizing their bad acts, carried out since 1947, and bad acts carried out in an Occupation that began in 1967. 70 yrs of ethnic cleansing is enough, it violates intl law and 70 yrs of these egregious violations of intl law by Israel are enough for the world to endure. Its time Israel be forced to abide by intl law by the intl community! When the intl community does not act to force Israel to abide by intl law, it undermines their ability to force any other nation to abide by intl law. I mean, when Israel carries out an unlawful Occupation for 45 yrs, why shouldnt Iran or any other nation be able to make nuclear weapons. If Israel violates intl law with Impunity, it is only fair all other nations have that very same right. Do you see the problem? And the double standards that keep allowing Israel to violate intl law with Impunity need to end! These double standards are themselves a threat to security of all nations in our world, because they generally operate to undermine the authority of the UN to act in all other areas.
> 
> Sherri
Click to expand...


*70 yrs of ethnic cleansing is enough*

That's some lame ass "ethnic cleansing".

How many Arabs lived there in 1947 versus how many live there now?

Damn, you are stooopid.


----------



## MHunterB

She imagines she's getting away with something by repeatedly pretending there's an actual place currently called 'Palestine'.....

It's only a delusion in the minds of useful idiots like her, tools of HAMAS and Hezbollah.  If the Palestinians had wanted their country so badly - why didn't they get it from their 'brothers' the Jordanians?  Or their 'brothers the Egyptians?


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

MHunterB said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Syrian abuses and killes it's people everywhere. One cannot be a Druze, Kurd, or Christian there and lead normal life.
> 
> Britian, the mightly enlightened nation, still does not release the occupied Pokland, many have been killed in their wars.
> 
> Turkey still occupies Cyprus. They butchered the armenians, harress the greeks, slaughter the Kurds and probably are going to be in huge problems with Syria.
> 
> In Iran, they cut the hands and legs of thives, hang them in public, and lash immodest woman. A man who does not salute the president Monkey Ahmedinejad when addressing him, will find himself in prison.
> 
> In Dubai, kissing couple in public found themselves for more than a year in jail.
> 
> Yes, but let us blame the Jews.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not blaming the Jews for anything happening outside Palestine and only blaming them for what they are doing inside Palestine in the Zionist close to 70 yr ethnic cleansing project in Palestine. Criticizing their bad acts, carried out since 1947, and bad acts carried out in an Occupation that began in 1967. 70 yrs of ethnic cleansing is enough, it violates intl law and 70 yrs of these egregious violations of intl law by Israel are enough for the world to endure. Its time Israel be forced to abide by intl law by the intl community! When the intl community does not act to force Israel to abide by intl law, it undermines their ability to force any other nation to abide by intl law. I mean, when Israel carries out an unlawful Occupation for 45 yrs, why shouldnt Iran or any other nation be able to make nuclear weapons. If Israel violates intl law with Impunity, it is only fair all other nations have that very same right. Do you see the problem? And the double standards that keep allowing Israel to violate intl law with Impunity need to end! These double standards are themselves a threat to security of all nations in our world, because they generally operate to undermine the authority of the UN to act in all other areas.
> 
> Sherri
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> HAHAHAHAHA!  And you expect anyone else to believe your lies?   You are the EPITOME of 'double standards' , presuming to "love everyone" while you can't be bothered to feel any sympathy for the children of Sderot, even the babies.
> 
> Why should any reasonable person pay attention to what is posted by such a smarmy self-righteous raging hypocritical bigot as your posts show you to be?
Click to expand...


lmao

Sderot, before it was known as Sderot, was a Palestinian village named Najd, and when rockets attack Sderot they are being launched by the former Palestinian residents of Najd who were ethnically cleansed from their lands by The Jewish State.  

The legitimate owners of the lands of ethnically cleansed Najd want to return to their homes, and under intl law they have a clear legal right to return, which Israel has been unlawfully denying to them for approaching 70 years now.

Get your facts straight, your Zionist rewritten History is a joke! HAHAHAHA!

Your post shows everyone your Ignorance, and of course your undying allegiance to Zionist distorted History!

You are the  Liar here!

Sherri


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

MHunterB said:


> She imagines she's getting away with something by repeatedly pretending there's an actual place currently called 'Palestine'.....
> 
> It's only a delusion in the minds of useful idiots like her, tools of HAMAS and Hezbollah.  If the Palestinians had wanted their country so badly - why didn't they get it from their 'brothers' the Jordanians?  Or their 'brothers the Egyptians?



The UN General Assembly recognizes Palestine, as do many Nations in the world today, 131 of the 193 member states of the UN today recognize the State of Palestine.

Your words, one more time, disclose you for the Liar you are!

Sherri


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Toddsterpatriot said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Syrian abuses and killes it's people everywhere. One cannot be a Druze, Kurd, or Christian there and lead normal life.
> 
> Britian, the mightly enlightened nation, still does not release the occupied Pokland, many have been killed in their wars.
> 
> Turkey still occupies Cyprus. They butchered the armenians, harress the greeks, slaughter the Kurds and probably are going to be in huge problems with Syria.
> 
> In Iran, they cut the hands and legs of thives, hang them in public, and lash immodest woman. A man who does not salute the president Monkey Ahmedinejad when addressing him, will find himself in prison.
> 
> In Dubai, kissing couple in public found themselves for more than a year in jail.
> 
> Yes, but let us blame the Jews.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not blaming the Jews for anything happening outside Palestine and only blaming them for what they are doing inside Palestine in the Zionist close to 70 yr ethnic cleansing project in Palestine. Criticizing their bad acts, carried out since 1947, and bad acts carried out in an Occupation that began in 1967. 70 yrs of ethnic cleansing is enough, it violates intl law and 70 yrs of these egregious violations of intl law by Israel are enough for the world to endure. Its time Israel be forced to abide by intl law by the intl community! When the intl community does not act to force Israel to abide by intl law, it undermines their ability to force any other nation to abide by intl law. I mean, when Israel carries out an unlawful Occupation for 45 yrs, why shouldnt Iran or any other nation be able to make nuclear weapons. If Israel violates intl law with Impunity, it is only fair all other nations have that very same right. Do you see the problem? And the double standards that keep allowing Israel to violate intl law with Impunity need to end! These double standards are themselves a threat to security of all nations in our world, because they generally operate to undermine the authority of the UN to act in all other areas.
> 
> Sherri
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *70 yrs of ethnic cleansing is enough*
> 
> That's some lame ass "ethnic cleansing".
> 
> How many Arabs lived there in 1947 versus how many live there now?
> 
> Damn, you are stooopid.
Click to expand...


The stupid one is the poster who does not even know how to spell stupid, who thinks it is spelled "stooopid."

Here is a link to a dictionary to help you with that problem.

Stupid - Definition and More from the Free Merriam-Webster Dictionary

And books have been written about the ethnic cleansing of Palestine, 750,000 ethnically cleansed from their homes from 1947 to 1949. 

The Ethnic Cleansing Of Palestine

[ame=http://www.amazon.com/Ethnic-Cleansing-Palestine-Ilan-Pappe/dp/1851685553]The Ethnic Cleansing of Palestine: Ilan Pappe: 9781851685554: Amazon.com: Books[/ame]


"The renowned Israeli historian revisits the formative period of the State of Israel. Between 1947 and 1949, over 400 Palestinian villages were deliberately destroyed, civilians were massacred, and around a million men, women, and children were expelled from their homes at gunpoint. Denied for almost six decades, had it happened today it could only have been called "ethnic cleansing".

Decisively debunking the myth that the Palestinian population left of their own accord in the course of this war, Ilan Pappe offers impressive archival evidence to demonstrate that, from its very inception, a central plank in Israels founding ideology was the forcible removal of the indigenous population. Indispensable for anyone interested in the Middle East."

Sherri


----------



## MHunterB

I don't believe Mazin Qumisiyeh is any more honest than our resident pious pseudo-pacifist pustule..... I've read some of the lies he's written in his books.

And it doesn't matter how many nations 'recognize' some fantasy of "Palestine" - it does not in fact exist.  Yet.  No reason I can see why it doesn't.....the Palestinians could have declared it at any time.  Since the UN has no authority, I've heard, to create nations - they should've done it for themselves.  We did (the US) - why not them?


----------



## MHunterB

Oh, and Amazon.com book blurbs are not to be confused with any kind of verification of the contents of a book as factual OR accurate.

Only a complete idiot would bring that worthless crap into a debate - it's **advertising**!!!   That's about as far as one can get from 'factual' without actually being sued (at least most of the time!)


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

MHunterB said:


> I don't believe Mazin Qumisiyeh is any more honest than our resident pious pseudo-pacifist pustule..... I've read some of the lies he's written in his books.
> 
> And it doesn't matter how many nations 'recognize' some fantasy of "Palestine" - it does not in fact exist.  Yet.  No reason I can see why it doesn't.....the Palestinians could have declared it at any time.  Since the UN has no authority, I've heard, to create nations - they should've done it for themselves.  We did (the US) - why not them?



You must really hate Mazin Qumsiyeh, him being both a Palestinian and a Christian, the two groups of people you hate most in the world.

Your personal opinion that Mazin is a liar has zero credibility, with all  your prejudices, you just throw it out there, as if anyone gave any weight to it at all, which they do not. 

Facts are that 131 states and the UN recognize Palestine,no matter your inability to face those truths. That is a personal problem I suggest you go get professional help with, your inability to deal with reality!


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

MHunterB said:


> Oh, and Amazon.com book blurbs are not to be confused with any kind of verification of the contents of a book as factual OR accurate.
> 
> Only a complete idiot would bring that worthless crap into a debate - it's **advertising**!!!   That's about as far as one can get from 'factual' without actually being sued (at least most of the time!)



But Ilan Pappe is not just a writer, he is a respected  Israeli Historian, and he documents everything he says with sources.


----------



## MHunterB

????? - I hate Christians ???????   Yeah, I hate 'em so much I married one, 38 years ago...... : ))

Seriously, I laugh every time you make one of your asinine pronouncements about another poster:  do you not see how ridiculous they make you seem?

Fact is, you didn't comprehend what I posted.  And your trying to assert it's MY problem that you're incapable of reading my posts, is even more ludicrous!

Well, the husband is asking me what I'm laughing about : ))   He does love a good joke......


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

MHunterB said:


> ????? - I hate Christians ???????   Yeah, I hate 'em so much I married one, 38 years ago...... : ))
> 
> Seriously, I laugh every time you make one of your asinine pronouncements about another poster:  do you not see how ridiculous they make you seem?
> 
> Fact is, you didn't comprehend what I posted.  And your trying to assert it's MY problem that you're incapable of reading my posts, is even more ludicrous!
> 
> Well, the husband is asking me what I'm laughing about : ))   He does love a good joke......



Wow, did you forget you said before on this discussion board he was not a Christian when you met him?


----------



## irosie91

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ????? - I hate Christians ???????   Yeah, I hate 'em so much I married one, 38 years ago...... : ))
> 
> Seriously, I laugh every time you make one of your asinine pronouncements about another poster:  do you not see how ridiculous they make you seem?
> 
> Fact is, you didn't comprehend what I posted.  And your trying to assert it's MY problem that you're incapable of reading my posts, is even more ludicrous!
> 
> Well, the husband is asking me what I'm laughing about : ))   He does love a good joke......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, did you forget you said before on this discussion board he was not a Christian when you met him?
Click to expand...




    how do you define  "christian"   sherri?      I will help you  (you really NEED help)   In shariah law a   CHRISTIAN  is the   child of a christian father -----got that?      If his father 
dies -----he can be declared a MUSLIM   and the possession of any  muslim willing to claim 
him.   Also  ---a christian cen be irreversibly made a muslim.        In early christian law-----a chrstian child is any child of a christian and any that has 
been baptized         got that?      If I remember correctly  (sorry marge--correct me if I am 
wrong)    the man marge married had some ideological doubts when they met


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

irosie91 said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ????? - I hate Christians ???????   Yeah, I hate 'em so much I married one, 38 years ago...... : ))
> 
> Seriously, I laugh every time you make one of your asinine pronouncements about another poster:  do you not see how ridiculous they make you seem?
> 
> Fact is, you didn't comprehend what I posted.  And your trying to assert it's MY problem that you're incapable of reading my posts, is even more ludicrous!
> 
> Well, the husband is asking me what I'm laughing about : ))   He does love a good joke......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, did you forget you said before on this discussion board he was not a Christian when you met him?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No
> 
> 
> 
> how do you define  "christian"   sherri?      I will help you  (you really NEED help)   In shariah law a   CHRISTIAN  is the   child of a christian father -----got that?      If his father
> dies -----he can be declared a MUSLIM   and the possession of any  muslim willing to claim
> him.   Also  ---a christian cen be irreversibly made a muslim.        In early christian law-----a chrstian child is any child of a christian and any that has
> been baptized         got that?      If I remember correctly  (sorry marge--correct me if I am
> wrong)    the man marge married had some ideological doubts when they met
Click to expand...


No, Christians define who Christisns are. A Christian is a person who believes in Jesus within the meaning of John 3:16. And if one becomes saved and becomes s Christian, that can never change.


----------



## jillian

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, did you forget you said before on this discussion board he was not a Christian when you met him?
> 
> 
> 
> No
> 
> 
> 
> how do you define  "christian"   sherri?      I will help you  (you really NEED help)   In shariah law a   CHRISTIAN  is the   child of a christian father -----got that?      If his father
> dies -----he can be declared a MUSLIM   and the possession of any  muslim willing to claim
> him.   Also  ---a christian cen be irreversibly made a muslim.        In early christian law-----a chrstian child is any child of a christian and any that has
> been baptized         got that?      If I remember correctly  (sorry marge--correct me if I am
> wrong)    the man marge married had some ideological doubts when they met
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, Christians define who Christisns are. A Christian is a person who believes in Jesus within the meaning of John 3:16. And if one becomes saved and becomes s Christian, that can never change.
Click to expand...


perhaps, but you're clearly not a christian.

it must annoy you that jesus was a jew.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

jillian said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No
> 
> 
> 
> how do you define  "christian"   sherri?      I will help you  (you really NEED help)   In shariah law a   CHRISTIAN  is the   child of a christian father -----got that?      If his father
> dies -----he can be declared a MUSLIM   and the possession of any  muslim willing to claim
> him.   Also  ---a christian cen be irreversibly made a muslim.        In early christian law-----a chrstian child is any child of a christian and any that has
> been baptized         got that?      If I remember correctly  (sorry marge--correct me if I am
> wrong)    the man marge married had some ideological doubts when they met
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, Christians define who Christisns are. A Christian is a person who believes in Jesus within the meaning of John 3:16. And if one becomes saved and becomes s Christian, that can never change.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> perhaps, but you're clearly not a christian.
> 
> it must annoy you that jesus was a jew.
Click to expand...


If you were a Christian, you would not be judging me, that is if you were doing as Jesus commanded.

Jesus says, as we judge, we shall be judged in that same fashion.

But many Jews, then and now, they were all into judging others.

See Matthew 23

Jesus is an illustration we can all rise above what we were as men, He was not just a Jewish man who lived and died as a Jewish man. He rose above that. And His living and dying made the difference for all of us sinners!


----------



## irosie91

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, Christians define who Christisns are. A Christian is a person who believes in Jesus within the meaning of John 3:16. And if one becomes saved and becomes s Christian, that can never change.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> perhaps, but you're clearly not a christian.
> 
> it must annoy you that jesus was a jew.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you were a Christian, you would not be judging me.
> 
> Jesus says, as we judge, we shall be judged in that same fashion.
> 
> 
> Sadly---persons as ignorant and disgusting as is sherri----do---on occassion,
> become lawyers.   In  REALITY----there is an entire LEGAL system
> that governened christianity for more than a millenia ----which included
> a LEGAL definition of  "christian"     A person in  1300 Spain who simply
> decided to claim----"I was baptized and my parents are christians ----
> but I decided to be an ATHEIST  (or buddhist or jew --etc)   would be
> executed-----that person would be DEFINED as a CHRISTIAN according
> to  CANON LAW -----albeit soon to be dead and in hell
> 
> for fact----do not consult sherri      FROM that slug all you get is the shit
> in her head
> 
> Jesus was most certainly a jew----clearly a pharisee jew
> sherri's statement that the fact jesus was a jews
> might annoy me borders on psychotic-----in reality it annoys
> her ---and even annoyed her hero   Adolf abu ali
> 
> 
> 
> But many Jews, then and now, they were all into judging others.
> 
> See Matthew 23
> 
> 
> Jesus is an illustration we can all rise above what we were as men, He was not just a Jewish
> man who lived and died as a Jewish man. He rose above that
> 
> ( "he rose above that"  ?     wrong sherri you disgusting lump of
> shit----he died a very noble death like the thousands of noble
> jews your piece of shit Pontius Pilate murdered, in fact
> murdered for REJECTING YOUR SHIT_--not judaism,
> Try to cope---sherri--Jesus was murdered by romans for
> rejecting roman shit.   Millions of jews were murdered
> using virtually the same legal code---a bit adapted
> for the same reason    REJECTING YOUR STINKING
> SHIT----tne nuremburg law is adapted from elements
> of the JUSTIINIAN LAW----which is really ancient roman
> law fixed up to represent a sick thing  "THE HOLY ROMAN
> EMPIRE  (first reich)
> and the
> TENS OF MILLIONS shit like you murdered thereafter---as a jew--
> Did you know that his body was placed in the family crypt of a
> PROMINENT PHARISEE JEW???  (proving yet again that he was
> a pharisee---and a bit prominent as such---certainly not a reject
> as your fellow islamo nazi shit claim).
> 
> 
> And His living and dying made the difference for all of us
> sinners!
Click to expand...


    Nothing changes for you---born shit, remain shit,  die shit
    Historically---the people who claim to honor  jesus have been
    responsible  for virtually every person murdered  in genocides,  
     lynchings and pogroms  on the
    planet----(if you include the isa-respectors)   and in most cases 
    they have acted "in his name"         
    there is lots of shit like you

    an interesting phenomenon is that shit like you----
    historically---actually believed
    the by murdering men women and children 
    who "rejected'  worship of Jesus,  
    they would be expiated of sin       
    Filthy whore isabella was such a person---
    she is responsible for the murders of millions----
    infact even genocide of  
    non christians in the americas-----a bitch just like you

    The good news is that most christians have become  
    more like Jesus the jew----and no longer engage 
    in that    AUTO DE FE--crap that people of your ilk 
    have always favored-----Unfortunately the Ummah--
    at this point is moving back to that  shit that is 
    somthing like JUSTINIAN LAW----the filth of shariah. 

    even more unfortunate---that is shit in the world  that 
    calls itself christian that is fascinated by the  OLD TIME 
    JUSTINIAN/SHARIAH/NUREMBURG   crap


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not blaming the Jews for anything happening outside Palestine and only blaming them for what they are doing inside Palestine in the Zionist close to 70 yr ethnic cleansing project in Palestine. Criticizing their bad acts, carried out since 1947, and bad acts carried out in an Occupation that began in 1967. 70 yrs of ethnic cleansing is enough, it violates intl law and 70 yrs of these egregious violations of intl law by Israel are enough for the world to endure. Its time Israel be forced to abide by intl law by the intl community! When the intl community does not act to force Israel to abide by intl law, it undermines their ability to force any other nation to abide by intl law. I mean, when Israel carries out an unlawful Occupation for 45 yrs, why shouldnt Iran or any other nation be able to make nuclear weapons. If Israel violates intl law with Impunity, it is only fair all other nations have that very same right. Do you see the problem? And the double standards that keep allowing Israel to violate intl law with Impunity need to end! These double standards are themselves a threat to security of all nations in our world, because they generally operate to undermine the authority of the UN to act in all other areas.
> 
> Sherri
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *70 yrs of ethnic cleansing is enough*
> 
> That's some lame ass "ethnic cleansing".
> 
> How many Arabs lived there in 1947 versus how many live there now?
> 
> Damn, you are stooopid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The stupid one is the poster who does not even know how to spell stupid, who thinks it is spelled "stooopid."
> 
> Here is a link to a dictionary to help you with that problem.
> 
> Stupid - Definition and More from the Free Merriam-Webster Dictionary
> 
> And books have been written about the ethnic cleansing of Palestine, 750,000 ethnically cleansed from their homes from 1947 to 1949.
> 
> The Ethnic Cleansing Of Palestine
> 
> [ame=http://www.amazon.com/Ethnic-Cleansing-Palestine-Ilan-Pappe/dp/1851685553]The Ethnic Cleansing of Palestine: Ilan Pappe: 9781851685554: Amazon.com: Books[/ame]
> 
> 
> "The renowned Israeli historian revisits the formative period of the State of Israel. Between 1947 and 1949, over 400 Palestinian villages were deliberately destroyed, civilians were massacred, and around a million men, women, and children were expelled from their homes at gunpoint. Denied for almost six decades, had it happened today it could only have been called "ethnic cleansing".
> 
> Decisively debunking the myth that the Palestinian population left of their own accord in the course of this war, Ilan Pappe offers impressive archival evidence to demonstrate that, from its very inception, a central plank in Israels founding ideology was the forcible removal of the indigenous population. Indispensable for anyone interested in the Middle East."
> 
> Sherri
Click to expand...


Damn, you are stooopid.

I spell it that way to emphasize just how low your IQ really is.

Plus, you're an evil bitch.


----------



## MHunterB

Toddster, I think you're being entirely too kind - but far be it from me to discourage a gentleman's attempts to remain genteel : ))


----------



## MHunterB

Don't mind the sherrithing:  it's just jealous because my husband decided to join my faith community, whereas hers didn't.

And according to *my* faith, my husband's religion doesn't factor into whether he's "saved" (she & I have different meanings assigned to that word).  But according to her, to 'reject Jesus' (as in the Johannine Gospel verses she references, 'divinity') is to be 'not-saved'.

This whole sidebar began when the sherrithing spit at me "You lead people away from Christ".  LOL.  It's obvious she knows nothing about my husband:  nobody 'leads' him anywhere he wasn't already going : ))  

Oh, and that 'once saved, always saved'?  According to many many Churches, that is a *heresy*.  So I would be wary of anyone insisting that such is a 'core doctrine' of Christianity.  (And yes, I studied the history of Christianity as part of my major in college - not to mention nearly 40 years of discussions with my 50+ most beloved Christians, the husband's close relatives)


----------



## Lipush

wowowowowowWooow. Now hold your horses. So How many people over here did Sherri molest personally? Because you've just opened a Pandora box, here! First parents, now husbands?

What's your PROBLEM, Cher?


----------



## irosie91

I wonder if   sherri can tell us how many jewish villages  villaged  in the islamo nazi pig world she so  lauds ----and  over how many slit throats.   No doubt there was a war going on ------in   1948      and both arabs and jews 
fled placed in which they lived just as syrians are now fleeing.   As usual---the only point  sherri makes is  

         "I  (sherri)  am an islamo nazi pig"

  I support a comprhensive study of ---that  DEMOGRAPHIC SHIFT----
  and compensation for all using   COMPLETELE AND UTTER  equal 
  parameters     for both muslims and jews.     unfortunately --no 
  islamo nazi pig would ever agree.

  a good topic for discussion might be---- "WHAT CONSTITUTES FORCE" 
  in getting people to move out?       So far even the sherri sows 
  of the world have failed to demonstrate even one case of  arabs 
  being MARCHED AT GUN POINT    out of villages-----not one    ----
  the have failed so comprehensively that lately they gave up that 
  "DRIVEN OUT AT GUNPOINT"   claim which was popular only a few 
  years ago.        It is not easy to be an islamo nazi pig----the lies 
  always hit them in their asses


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Toddsterpatriot said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> *70 yrs of ethnic cleansing is enough*
> 
> That's some lame ass "ethnic cleansing".
> 
> How many Arabs lived there in 1947 versus how many live there now?
> 
> Damn, you are stooopid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The stupid one is the poster who does not even know how to spell stupid, who thinks it is spelled "stooopid."
> 
> Here is a link to a dictionary to help you with that problem.
> 
> Stupid - Definition and More from the Free Merriam-Webster Dictionary
> 
> And books have been written about the ethnic cleansing of Palestine, 750,000 ethnically cleansed from their homes from 1947 to 1949.
> 
> The Ethnic Cleansing Of Palestine
> 
> [ame=http://www.amazon.com/Ethnic-Cleansing-Palestine-Ilan-Pappe/dp/1851685553]The Ethnic Cleansing of Palestine: Ilan Pappe: 9781851685554: Amazon.com: Books[/ame]
> 
> 
> "The renowned Israeli historian revisits the formative period of the State of Israel. Between 1947 and 1949, over 400 Palestinian villages were deliberately destroyed, civilians were massacred, and around a million men, women, and children were expelled from their homes at gunpoint. Denied for almost six decades, had it happened today it could only have been called "ethnic cleansing".
> 
> Decisively debunking the myth that the Palestinian population left of their own accord in the course of this war, Ilan Pappe offers impressive archival evidence to demonstrate that, from its very inception, a central plank in Israels founding ideology was the forcible removal of the indigenous population. Indispensable for anyone interested in the Middle East."
> 
> Sherri
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Damn, you are stooopid.
> 
> I spell it that way to emphasize just how low your IQ really is.
> 
> Plus, you're an evil bitch.
Click to expand...


You just keep on revealing your stupidity! lol


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Lipush said:


> wowowowowowWooow. Now hold your horses. So How many people over here did Sherri molest personally? Because you've just opened a Pandora box, here! First parents, now husbands?
> 
> What's your PROBLEM, Cher?



No idea what you are speaking about, I have molested noone, I am pretty certain about that.


----------



## Lipush

Self Checking there, Bobbe.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, did you forget you said before on this discussion board he was not a Christian when you met him?
> 
> 
> 
> No
> 
> 
> 
> how do you define  "christian"   sherri?      I will help you  (you really NEED help)   In shariah law a   CHRISTIAN  is the   child of a christian father -----got that?      If his father
> dies -----he can be declared a MUSLIM   and the possession of any  muslim willing to claim
> him.   Also  ---a christian cen be irreversibly made a muslim.        In early christian law-----a chrstian child is any child of a christian and any that has
> been baptized         got that?      If I remember correctly  (sorry marge--correct me if I am
> wrong)    the man marge married had some ideological doubts when they met
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, Christians define who Christians are. A Christian is a person who believes in Jesus within the meaning of John 3:16. And if one becomes saved and becomes s Christian, that can never change.
Click to expand...


John 10:28 I give them eternal life,  and they shall never perish. No one can snatch them out of my hand.


----------



## MHunterB

"John 10:28 I give them eternal life, and they shall never perish. No one can snatch them out of my hand. "

But since they retain free will - they can choose to leave.  And do.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

MHunterB said:


> Don't mind the sherrithing:  it's just jealous because my husband decided to join my faith community, whereas hers didn't.
> 
> And according to *my* faith, my husband's religion doesn't factor into whether he's "saved" (she & I have different meanings assigned to that word).  But according to her, to 'reject Jesus' (as in the Johannine Gospel verses she references, 'divinity') is to be 'not-saved'.
> 
> This whole sidebar began when the sherrithing spit at me "You lead people away from Christ".  LOL.  It's obvious she knows nothing about my husband:  nobody 'leads' him anywhere he wasn't already going : ))
> 
> Oh, and that 'once saved, always saved'?  According to many many Churches, that is a *heresy*.  So I would be wary of anyone insisting that such is a 'core doctrine' of Christianity.  (And yes, I studied the history of Christianity as part of my major in college - not to mention nearly 40 years of discussions with my 50+ most beloved Christians, the husband's close relatives)



I leave it all to you for you to deal with God as you see fit, and that goes for those you know as well,  we each make our own choices and deal with the consequences of our choices. My last comment was simply pointing out inconsistent statements you have been making on this discussion board, that and nothing else. John 10:28  Jesus words about believers, "I give them eternal life and they shall never perish no one can snatch them out of my hand."


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

MHunterB said:


> "John 10:28 I give them eternal life, and they shall never perish. No one can snatch them out of my hand. "
> 
> But since they retain free will - they can choose to leave.  And do.



You seem to be experiencing an inabilty to give the clear meaning to Jesus words that they have, ie  spiritual blindness. Jesus clearly says if persons have been given eternal life, no one can snatch them from His hands. For someone who has allegedly left Christianity, either of two things are true, either they never truly believed to start with or they did and still believe..


----------



## PredFan

So, is that low-life douchebag still stealing oxygen from the rest of us?


----------



## MHunterB

There WAS no 'inconsistency' to point out:  only your attempt at yet another ad hom attack.  

There is a glaring inconsistency in your using the quote you did as 'justification' for your incorrect assertions.

And yes, it's none of your business and you've no right to judge , and frankly I'm glad you've finally figured that out : ))  

Of course, if I am 'spiritually blind', than that's by GOD's Will - and it takes a really lowlife sleaze to presume to taunt me for that, doesn't it?  Worse than 'putting a stumbling block before the blind'.....


----------



## irosie91

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> 
> "John 10:28 I give them eternal life, and they shall never perish. No one can snatch them out of my hand. "
> 
> But since they retain free will - they can choose to leave.  And do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You seem to be experiencing an inabilty to give the clear meaning to Jesus words that they have, ie  spiritual blindness. Jesus clearly says if persons have been given eternal life, no one can snatch them from His hands. For someone who has allegedly left Christianity, either of two things are true, either they never truly believed to start with or they did and still believe..
Click to expand...




  sherri----your analysis is idiotic ----it is based on the idiot idea that the most 
  important  issue in the UNIVERSE is blind belief----which according to YOU 
  includes the idea that belief can NEVER CHANGE.  ----if you truly believed 
  that santa claus jumps down the chimney at age four-----you will for the rest 
  of your life------if you do not believe at age 50  ---that means you did not 
  truly believe at age four         gee    you are  STOOOOPID.

    it is true that some idiot ideologies include a concept that  a  "god"  controls
    thought. -------such ideologies deny free-will.   The concept of free will 
    is one of the major themes of the early books of the bible----read it some  
    time------if you do not get the idea from the first three books----you are 
    lost forever in reading the rest         John was a jew---he understood the 
    concept of   FREE WILL  --------the greeks and romans were not so sure


----------



## Lipush

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> 
> "John 10:28 I give them eternal life, and they shall never perish. No one can snatch them out of my hand. "
> 
> But since they retain free will - they can choose to leave.  And do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You seem to be experiencing an inabilty to give the clear meaning to Jesus words that they have, ie  spiritual blindness. Jesus clearly says if persons have been given eternal life, no one can snatch them from His hands. For someone who has allegedly left Christianity, either of two things are true, either they never truly believed to start with or they did and still believe..
Click to expand...


So basically you're saying (In your own JW ideology) that the non-believers, Kaffirs, don't have a safe place in the world to come?

That's sounds more like a Taliban girl than a Christian


----------



## irosie91

Lipush ---uhm    google      John 10:28     you can get it in hebrew----
my hebrew is rudimentary,  but even I can see it comes out more 
sensible than   sherri's idiotic   "COMMENTARY"---more like the 
way prophets expressed ideas in a form like  "G-d" is talking


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Lipush said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> 
> "John 10:28 I give them eternal life, and they shall never perish. No one can snatch them out of my hand. "
> 
> But since they retain free will - they can choose to leave.  And do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You seem to be experiencing an inabilty to give the clear meaning to Jesus words that they have, ie  spiritual blindness. Jesus clearly says if persons have been given eternal life, no one can snatch them from His hands. For someone who has allegedly left Christianity, either of two things are true, either they never truly believed to start with or they did and still believe..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So basically you're saying (In your own JW ideology) that the non-believers, Kaffirs, don't have a safe place in the world to come?
> 
> That's sounds more like a Taliban girl than a Christian
Click to expand...


The words come out of the Christian Bible, The Gospel of John. They are the words of Jesus. And I do not see why you must read negativity in His words that is simply not there, as well as reading in His words things He does not say. He is simply saying in this Bible verse that for those who have Salvation through belief in Him, they have eternal life and noone can snatch them away. 

God's Plan for people everywhere is a matter He alone has power over, I am not one to claim to have the answers about all of that, which is what your comments seem to be addressing. 

I find the concept of universal salvation fascinatiing.

I was just reading an abstract of a book called Barth, Origin, and Universal Salvation by Tom Greggs that I would really like to read.

And I am not a Jehovah Witness.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

MHunterB said:


> There WAS no 'inconsistency' to point out:  only your attempt at yet another ad hom attack.
> 
> There is a glaring inconsistency in your using the quote you did as 'justification' for your incorrect assertions.
> 
> And yes, it's none of your business and you've no right to judge , and frankly I'm glad you've finally figured that out : ))
> 
> Of course, if I am 'spiritually blind', than that's by GOD's Will - and it takes a really lowlife sleaze to presume to taunt me for that, doesn't it?  Worse than 'putting a stumbling block before the blind'.....



There was inconsistency in statements  you made, and I pointed it out, that and nothing else.

As for my comments about your spiritual blindness, that is the only explanation I can come up with for one ignoring the clear meaning of the words of Jesus, as you did, with your comments about what Jesus was saying in John 10:28. And I see no reason for not discussing the concept of spiritual blindness. That is exactly what Jesus did in John 9, He confronted people with their spiritual blindness, and Jesus is my example to follow.


----------



## irosie91

The line ----which is found in John----who was jewish ---is very much like poetic  verses found  in the books of the various prophets and even in 
psalms        It focuses on a kind of  DIVINE ASSURANCE -----and like the 
verses found in poetry of  the prophets-----it is written ---grammatically,  as 
if  G-d is talking.    What is this discussion all about?      In fact John or Jesus 
could very well have been quoting something hanging around in various writings that did not make it ----as is----to the bible.     Maybe its from the 
Midrash

for those who do not know-----much of the writings of "prophets"  focus 
on assurances of  ceaseless care------like---come hell or high water and 
ultimate redemption----  also ----come hell or high water.


----------



## MHunterB

The only inconsistency here is the sherrithing's lies that she was 'only pointing out an inconsistency' in my posts.  Most of the world uses 'Christian' or 'Some religion here' to indicate "raised in a home where 'Christianity' was professed to be the family's religion, went to church, celebrated Christian holidays", etc, etc......  The understanding of a 'personal relationship', that whole bit, is a 'TV preacher' phenomenon which is a recent and a minority one.  And it's pretty silly AND arrogant of that sherrithing to assume everyone else is going to alter their understanding of a word they grew up with, just to suit her.

To put it another way, we don't talk like that up here.   Just like a woman who's had an abortion is never heard to say "I lost the baby".  

Now all of this has been real fun, folks - but let's not forget what the sherrithing has tried to do.  It started to have a fit because I mentioned that its favorite 'neoGandhi' was also a proven liar....  So it accused me of hating Palestinians AND Christians.

I replied that I married one (who'd been raised in a Christian home) - and that's when the next barrage of ad homs was launched.   

SO WHAT if my husband didn't meet the sherriwhorething's "definition" of a Christian back then?????  Would it be logical and reasonable to assume that ALL his 50+ close relatives - including the two ministers - are none of them Christians?????  And that I hate ANY of them, let alone ALL?????

What precipitated this episode was my criticism of Qumisiyeh for his lies.....but I will start another thread sometime to discuss that particular subject, which I think is the proper way to deal with the matter.

In the meantime:  Samer has not died and so this 'wake' is very premature - at least for those of us who are going to mourn his death.


----------



## Lipush

Ok, so here it is, what I could make of it, anyway-

(25)&#1492;&#1513;&#1497;&#1489; &#1500;&#1492;&#1501; &#1497;&#1513;&#1493;&#1506;: "&#1488;&#1502;&#1512;&#1514;&#1497; &#1500;&#1499;&#1501; &#1493;&#1488;&#1497;&#1504;&#1499;&#1501; &#1502;&#1488;&#1502;&#1497;&#1504;&#1497;&#1501;. &#1492;&#1502;&#1506;&#1513;&#1497;&#1501; &#1513;&#1488;&#1504;&#1497; &#1506;&#1493;&#1513;&#1492; &#1489;&#1513;&#1501; &#1488;&#1489;&#1497; - &#1488;&#1500;&#1492; &#1502;&#1506;&#1497;&#1491;&#1497;&#1501; &#1506;&#1500;&#1497;, (26) &#1488;&#1498; &#1488;&#1514;&#1501; &#1488;&#1497;&#1504;&#1499;&#1501; &#1502;&#1488;&#1502;&#1497;&#1504;&#1497;&#1501; &#1502;&#1513;&#1493;&#1501; &#1513;&#1488;&#1497;&#1504;&#1499;&#1501; &#1502;&#1510;&#1488;&#1504;&#1497;.(27) &#1510;&#1488;&#1504;&#1497; &#1513;&#1493;&#1502;&#1506;&#1493;&#1514; &#1488;&#1514; &#1511;&#1493;&#1500;&#1497; &#1493;&#1488;&#1504;&#1497; &#1502;&#1499;&#1497;&#1512; &#1488;&#1493;&#1514;&#1503;; &#1492;&#1503; &#1492;&#1493;&#1500;&#1499;&#1493;&#1514; &#1488;&#1495;&#1512;&#1497; (28) *&#1493;&#1488;&#1504;&#1497; &#1504;&#1493;&#1514;&#1503; &#1500;&#1492;&#1503; &#1495;&#1497;&#1497; &#1506;&#1493;&#1500;&#1501;; &#1493;&#1500;&#1488; &#1514;&#1488;&#1489;&#1491;&#1504;&#1492; &#1500;&#1506;&#1493;&#1500;&#1501;, &#1488;&#1507; &#1500;&#1488; &#1497;&#1495;&#1496;&#1507; &#1488;&#1493;&#1514;&#1503; &#1488;&#1497;&#1513; &#1502;&#1497;&#1491;&#1497;.*(29) &#1488;&#1489;&#1497; &#1513;&#1504;&#1514;&#1503; &#1488;&#1493;&#1514;&#1503; &#1500;&#1497; &#1490;&#1491;&#1493;&#1500; &#1502;&#1499;&#1500; &#1493;&#1488;&#1497;&#1503; &#1488;&#1497;&#1513; &#1497;&#1499;&#1493;&#1500; &#1500;&#1495;&#1496;&#1507; &#1488;&#1493;&#1514;&#1503; &#1502;&#1497;&#1491; &#1492;&#1488;&#1489;.(30) &#1488;&#1504;&#1497; &#1493;&#1492;&#1488;&#1489; &#1488;&#1495;&#1491; &#1488;&#1504;&#1495;&#1504;&#1493;."​
Now what am I supposed to take out of it?


----------



## Lipush

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> You seem to be experiencing an inabilty to give the clear meaning to Jesus words that they have, ie  spiritual blindness. Jesus clearly says if persons have been given eternal life, no one can snatch them from His hands. For someone who has allegedly left Christianity, either of two things are true, either they never truly believed to start with or they did and still believe..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So basically you're saying (In your own JW ideology) that the non-believers, Kaffirs, don't have a safe place in the world to come?
> 
> That's sounds more like a Taliban girl than a Christian
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The words come out of the Christian Bible, The Gospel of John. They are the words of Jesus. And I do not see why you must read negativity in His words that is simply not there, as well as reading in His words things He does not say. He is simply saying in this Bible verse that for those who have Salvation through belief in Him, they have eternal life and noone can snatch them away.
> 
> God's Plan for people everywhere is a matter He alone has power over, I am not one to claim to have the answers about all of that, which is what your comments seem to be addressing.
> 
> I find the concept of universal salvation fascinatiing.
> 
> I was just reading an abstract of a book called Barth, Origin, and Universal Salvation by Tom Greggs that I would really like to read.
> 
> And I am not a Jehovah Witness.
Click to expand...


I do not see negative in his words, I see negative in what you make out of them I don't know about Christianity that much, and frankly, I don't really care, because this religion doesn't make much sense to me. You can believe in what you want, for all I care. It's a matter of where you take your belief to.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Lipush said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> 
> So basically you're saying (In your own JW ideology) that the non-believers, Kaffirs, don't have a safe place in the world to come?
> 
> That's sounds more like a Taliban girl than a Christian
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The words come out of the Christian Bible, The Gospel of John. They are the words of Jesus. And I do not see why you must read negativity in His words that is simply not there, as well as reading in His words things He does not say. He is simply saying in this Bible verse that for those who have Salvation through belief in Him, they have eternal life and noone can snatch them away.
> 
> God's Plan for people everywhere is a matter He alone has power over, I am not one to claim to have the answers about all of that, which is what your comments seem to be addressing.
> 
> I find the concept of universal salvation fascinatiing.
> 
> I was just reading an abstract of a book called Barth, Origin, and Universal Salvation by Tom Greggs that I would really like to read.
> 
> And I am not a Jehovah Witness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I do not see negative in his words, I see negative in what you make out of them I don't know about Christianity that much, and frankly, I don't really care, because this religion doesn't make much sense to me. You can believe in what you want, for all I care. It's a matter of where you take your belief to.
Click to expand...


Where is the negativity in my words above?


----------



## Hossfly

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not blaming the Jews for anything happening outside Palestine and only blaming them for what they are doing inside Palestine in the Zionist close to 70 yr ethnic cleansing project in Palestine. Criticizing their bad acts, carried out since 1947, and bad acts carried out in an Occupation that began in 1967. 70 yrs of ethnic cleansing is enough, it violates intl law and 70 yrs of these egregious violations of intl law by Israel are enough for the world to endure. Its time Israel be forced to abide by intl law by the intl community! When the intl community does not act to force Israel to abide by intl law, it undermines their ability to force any other nation to abide by intl law. I mean, when Israel carries out an unlawful Occupation for 45 yrs, why shouldnt Iran or any other nation be able to make nuclear weapons. If Israel violates intl law with Impunity, it is only fair all other nations have that very same right. Do you see the problem? And the double standards that keep allowing Israel to violate intl law with Impunity need to end! These double standards are themselves a threat to security of all nations in our world, because they generally operate to undermine the authority of the UN to act in all other areas.
> 
> Sherri
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HAHAHAHAHA!  And you expect anyone else to believe your lies?   You are the EPITOME of 'double standards' , presuming to "love everyone" while you can't be bothered to feel any sympathy for the children of Sderot, even the babies.
> 
> Why should any reasonable person pay attention to what is posted by such a smarmy self-righteous raging hypocritical bigot as your posts show you to be?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lmao
> 
> Sderot, before it was known as Sderot, was a Palestinian village named Najd, and when rockets attack Sderot they are being launched by the former Palestinian residents of Najd who were ethnically cleansed from their lands by The Jewish State.
> 
> The legitimate owners of the lands of ethnically cleansed Najd want to return to their homes, and under intl law they have a clear legal right to return, which Israel has been unlawfully denying to them for approaching 70 years now.
> 
> Get your facts straight, your Zionist rewritten History is a joke! HAHAHAHA!
> 
> Your post shows everyone your Ignorance, and of course your undying allegiance to Zionist distorted History!
> 
> You are the  Liar here!
> 
> Sherri
Click to expand...

Then I guess Frau Sherri will think it OK if the Hindus launch rockets into Pakistan with the purpose of taking out Muslims since that was once their land for thousands and thousands of years.  Can we give the Hindus the go-ahead, Frau Sherri?  And as far as distorted goings-on............
Video: Photo Fraud in Gaza


----------



## irosie91

I am delighted that   Frau  sherri  agrees that jews have the right to slit the throats of  muslim children living in ---the city muslims now call   "medina"   since it is the erstwhile    yathrib-----a city of jews which was attacked, pillaged and ethnically cleansed by the rapist pig of arabia    one  MUHUMMAD IBN ABDULLAH      In fact   sherri also   insists that jews have the RIGHT to 
slit the throats of   muslim children in  BAGHDAD   which was once---an almost 
jewish dominated city   -----and then there is ALEXANDRIA  EGYPT   ----

once again    THANKS SHERRI        I am delighted to tell my husband that his 
family has a right to slit the throats of  muslim children in the land of his birth too     AS PER     SHERRI  ESQ.  

    for the record-----I have no desire to reclaim the city of my ancestors in the 
    austrian hapsburg empire-----even if sherri says I have a right to slit the 
    throats of babies there


----------



## Hossfly

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't mind the sherrithing:  it's just jealous because my husband decided to join my faith community, whereas hers didn't.
> 
> And according to *my* faith, my husband's religion doesn't factor into whether he's "saved" (she & I have different meanings assigned to that word).  But according to her, to 'reject Jesus' (as in the Johannine Gospel verses she references, 'divinity') is to be 'not-saved'.
> 
> This whole sidebar began when the sherrithing spit at me "You lead people away from Christ".  LOL.  It's obvious she knows nothing about my husband:  nobody 'leads' him anywhere he wasn't already going : ))
> 
> Oh, and that 'once saved, always saved'?  According to many many Churches, that is a *heresy*.  So I would be wary of anyone insisting that such is a 'core doctrine' of Christianity.  (And yes, I studied the history of Christianity as part of my major in college - not to mention nearly 40 years of discussions with my 50+ most beloved Christians, the husband's close relatives)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I leave it all to you for you to deal with God as you see fit, and that goes for those you know as well,  we each make our own choices and deal with the consequences of our choices. My last comment was simply pointing out inconsistent statements you have been making on this discussion board, that and nothing else. John 10:28  Jesus words about believers, "I give them eternal life and they shall never perish no one can snatch them out of my hand."
Click to expand...

But Frau Sherri, with all her blabbering about Jesus, doesn't seem to have a problem with her Muslim friends harassing and murdering the followers of Jesus and burning down their churches.  If she really were concerned about her fellow Christians, she would at least spend some time on another forum condemning what her Muslim friends are doing to them.  So tell us, Frau Sherri, have you set up a Facebook page and a petitioning to free this good Christian who is being held in Iran, or don't you care if he rots in a jail there since the Jews are not involved?
A Christian Convert, Arrested at Christmas, Remains in Prison


----------



## Hossfly

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> 
> There WAS no 'inconsistency' to point out:  only your attempt at yet another ad hom attack.
> 
> There is a glaring inconsistency in your using the quote you did as 'justification' for your incorrect assertions.
> 
> And yes, it's none of your business and you've no right to judge , and frankly I'm glad you've finally figured that out : ))
> 
> Of course, if I am 'spiritually blind', than that's by GOD's Will - and it takes a really lowlife sleaze to presume to taunt me for that, doesn't it?  Worse than 'putting a stumbling block before the blind'.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There was inconsistency in statements  you made, and I pointed it out, that and nothing else.
> 
> As for my comments about your spiritual blindness, that is the only explanation I can come up with for one ignoring the clear meaning of the words of Jesus, as you did, with your comments about what Jesus was saying in John 10:28. And I see no reason for not discussing the concept of spiritual blindness. That is exactly what Jesus did in John 9, He confronted people with their spiritual blindness, and Jesus is my example to follow.
Click to expand...

Could you then tell your Muslim friends to start following the words of Jesus and to stop murdering his followers and burning down their churches?  The Christians in Muslim countries would be forever grateful to you.


----------



## Hossfly

Get your latest here. The boy is gonna live forever.

Free Samer Issawi


----------



## Lipush

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> The words come out of the Christian Bible, The Gospel of John. They are the words of Jesus. And I do not see why you must read negativity in His words that is simply not there, as well as reading in His words things He does not say. He is simply saying in this Bible verse that for those who have Salvation through belief in Him, they have eternal life and noone can snatch them away.
> 
> God's Plan for people everywhere is a matter He alone has power over, I am not one to claim to have the answers about all of that, which is what your comments seem to be addressing.
> 
> I find the concept of universal salvation fascinatiing.
> 
> I was just reading an abstract of a book called Barth, Origin, and Universal Salvation by Tom Greggs that I would really like to read.
> 
> And I am not a Jehovah Witness.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do not see negative in his words, I see negative in what you make out of them I don't know about Christianity that much, and frankly, I don't really care, because this religion doesn't make much sense to me. You can believe in what you want, for all I care. It's a matter of where you take your belief to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where is the negativity in my words above?
Click to expand...


It's your attitude, Sher. It's called hatred.


----------



## irosie91

He is simply saying in this Bible verse that for those who have Salvation through belief in Him, they have eternal life and noone can snatch them away.


    actually if you read it in hebrew it is more like-------jews who trust in G-d 
       remain protected----and cannot be harmed since they end up with 
       eternal life anyway       When preaching -----or in poetry----the writer 
       or preacher often uses the FIRST PERSON grammatically with the 
       understanding that he "represents"  what G-d  "says"    Anyone who 
       has actually READ the bible would know that


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Lipush said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> 
> I do not see negative in his words, I see negative in what you make out of them I don't know about Christianity that much, and frankly, I don't really care, because this religion doesn't make much sense to me. You can believe in what you want, for all I care. It's a matter of where you take your belief to.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where is the negativity in my words above?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's your attitude, Sher. It's called hatred.
Click to expand...


What I hate is the evil that is Occupation and all of its human rights abuses that deprive approaching 6 million Palestinians in Palestine of Humanity every day! I believe in  a God who calls on His people to oppose this Injustice in Palestine, not support it!


----------



## irosie91

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where is the negativity in my words above?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's your attitude, Sher. It's called hatred.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What I hate is the evil that is Occupation and all of its human rights abuses that deprive approaching 6 million Palestinians in Palestine of Humanity every day! I believe in  a God who calls on His people to oppose this Injustice in Palestine, not support it!
Click to expand...



   Queen Isabella  called the actions of the  Inquisition  'holy"  in the name of 
the same sick creed  that  sherri espouses.   It is a little recognized fact that the 
ideology of  Queen Isabelle led to genocide in Mexico 
Magda Goebbels idolized Adolf Hitler and his program with the same zeal. 
Before shoving cyanide down the throats of her five youngest children she 
wrote a letter exhibiting the same  sense of "righteousness"  and PIETY--exhibited 
by  sherri here---to her eldest son----who was on active duty in the Nazi army--
ecouraging him to keep up his NOBLE CAUSE.   Sherri is as sherri is----she is one with 
the  teenaged girls in TOULOUSE,  FRANCE    who danced in the streets with  
joy  -----to celebrate the fact that their  brother had  grabbed a four year old 
jewish girl by her hair and shot her brains out.    Keep in mind----According to 
ISLAMIC LAW-----their action was right and noble and sherri is a  "lawyer"


----------



## Hossfly

187 days! What a martyr! His trading cards will be worth a fortune even before he's dead! Think I'll run over to 7-11 and pick up a few packs.


----------



## Hossfly

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where is the negativity in my words above?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's your attitude, Sher. It's called hatred.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What I hate is the evil that is Occupation and all of its human rights abuses that deprive approaching 6 million Palestinians in Palestine of Humanity every day! I believe in  a God who calls on His people to oppose this Injustice in Palestine, not support it!
Click to expand...

Do you also support a God that calls on decent human beings to oppose the injustices against the minorities in Muslim countries, or are you not interested because no Jews are involved in these Muslim countries so they can do whatever they want to and the world will not hear a peep out of you, not even when Christians are being murdered?


----------



## Hossfly

Any news about Chef Samer and his new cooking show?
Anyone think he'll give Rachel Ray any competition?


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Samer Issawi's hunger strike for justice continues, it has been over 190 days now that he has waged this hunger strike. And God, my God for whom nothing is impossible maintains him and gets him through each and every day that passes.  

And our Prayers for this brave and courageous man, they rise upward, ever higher they rise, to Heaven, like incense, and My God, the God of all mankind, hears them!

Here is more confirmation of Israel's unlawful detention of Palestinian political prisoners, from a recently released report from the UN Human Rights Council that directed Israel to comply with international law and remove all her illegal settlers from Occupied East Jerusalem and the Occupied West Bank:

"47. Palestinians are routinely subject to arbitrary arrest and detention, including administrative detention and mass arrests and incarceration. It is estimated that over  700,000 Palestinians, including children, have been held in Israeli military detention since the beginning of the occupation, many in prisons located within Israel.  In 2012, approximately 4,100 Palestinians were in Israeli military detention, of which 143 were aged
between 16 and 18 years, and 21 were below 16 years old.  It is well-documented that the military court system does not ensure Palestinians their basic fair trial guarantees, including minimum standards of independence, clear evidentiary or procedural rules, the presumption of innocence, or the duty to hear witnesses or examine all material evidence."

http://www.ohchr.org/Documents/HRBodies/HRCouncil/RegularSession/Session19/FFM/FFMSettlements.pdf

Sherri


----------



## irosie91

BREAKING NEWS    

             In honor of   HOLY JUMAH   yet another suicide pig in the 
  service of   ISA/ALLAH-----has jettisoned his holy ass to  the eternal 
  CAT HOUSE IN THE SKY--------in Turkey-----at the US Embassy  
  ISA/ALLAHU AKBARRRRRRRRRRR

      lets us all support sherri in her quest to put these holy people 
              back into   active service


----------



## High_Gravity

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Samer Issawi's hunger strike for justice continues, it has been over 190 days now that he has waged this hunger strike. And God, my God for whom nothing is impossible maintains him and gets him through each and every day that passes.
> 
> And our Prayers for this brave and courageous man, they rise upward, ever higher they rise, to Heaven, like incense, and My God, the God of all mankind, hears them!
> 
> Here is more confirmation of Israel's unlawful detention of Palestinian political prisoners, from a recently released report from the UN Human Rights Council that directed Israel to comply with international law and remove all her illegal settlers from Occupied East Jerusalem and the Occupied West Bank:
> 
> "47. Palestinians are routinely subject to arbitrary arrest and detention, including
> administrative detention and mass arrests and incarceration. It is estimated that over
> 700,000 Palestinians, including children, have been held in Israeli military detention since
> the beginning of the occupation, many in prisons located within Israel.  In 2012,
> approximately 4,100 Palestinians were in Israeli military detention, of which 143 were aged
> between 16 and 18 years, and 21 were below 16 years old.  It is well-documented that the military court system does not ensure Palestinians their basic fair trial guarantees, including minimum standards of independence, clear evidentiary or procedural rules, the presumption of innocence, or the duty to hear witnesses or examine all material evidence."
> 
> http://www.ohchr.org/Documents/HRBodies/HRCouncil/RegularSession/Session19/FFM/FFMSettlements.pdf
> 
> Sherri



This guy isn't doing a hunger strike you dumb broad, if hes still alive after all this time he is eating.


----------



## MHunterB

"And our Prayers for this brave and courageous man, they rise upward, ever higher they rise, to Heaven, like incense, and My God, the God of all mankind, hears them!"

The sherrithing's name is 'Legion', hence the plural.    And its 'God' is 'the prince of this world'.


----------



## irosie91

MHunterB said:


> "And our Prayers for this brave and courageous man, they rise upward, ever higher they rise, to Heaven, like incense, and My God, the God of all mankind, hears them!"
> 
> The sherrithing's name is 'Legion', hence the plural.    And its 'God' is 'the prince of this world'.




  sherri trying to ape biblical poetry---(the rising incense thing)  ----
     actually hit me in the pit of the stomach with an intense nausea


----------



## High_Gravity

Samer is eating Samboosa, falafel and asha every night.


----------



## irosie91

asha???      uhm....  ???


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

MHunterB said:


> "And our Prayers for this brave and courageous man, they rise upward, ever higher they rise, to Heaven, like incense, and My God, the God of all mankind, hears them!"
> 
> The sherrithing's name is 'Legion', hence the plural.    And its 'God' is 'the prince of this world'.



You really are sinking low when you make fun of Prayers for a dying man!

Sherri


----------



## MHunterB

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> 
> "And our Prayers for this brave and courageous man, they rise upward, ever higher they rise, to Heaven, like incense, and My God, the God of all mankind, hears them!"
> 
> The sherrithing's name is 'Legion', hence the plural.    And its 'God' is 'the prince of this world'.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You really are sinking low when you make fun of Prayers for a dying man!
> 
> Sherri
Click to expand...


I'm not making fun of 'prayers', l'il sherrithing.  Just of you pretending to pray  - so very noisily and publically.   I'd be real cute, even if you'd convinced me you were sincere......


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn




----------



## SherriMunnerlyn




----------



## Hossfly

MHunterB said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> 
> "And our Prayers for this brave and courageous man, they rise upward, ever higher they rise, to Heaven, like incense, and My God, the God of all mankind, hears them!"
> 
> The sherrithing's name is 'Legion', hence the plural.    And its 'God' is 'the prince of this world'.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You really are sinking low when you make fun of Prayers for a dying man!
> 
> Sherri
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not making fun of 'prayers', l'il sherrithing.  Just of you pretending to pray  - so very noisily and publically.   I'd be real cute, even if you'd convinced me you were sincere......
Click to expand...

When we become aware of Frau Sherri praying on another forum for the Christians being held in Iran, then we will think she is a sincere person.  Until then, what are we to think about someone who claims she is a devout Christian and yet has no time to pray for Christians being held in Muslim countries just because they are Christians  but has all the time in the world to pray for Muslims?  Does anyone really think that if any of the Christians being held in Muslim jails went on a hunger strike, Frau Sherri would be making a big thing out of it?


----------



## irosie91

MHunterB said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> 
> "And our Prayers for this brave and courageous man, they rise upward, ever higher they rise, to Heaven, like incense, and My God, the God of all mankind, hears them!"
> 
> The sherrithing's name is 'Legion', hence the plural.    And its 'God' is 'the prince of this world'.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You really are sinking low when you make fun of Prayers for a dying man!
> 
> Sherri
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not making fun of 'prayers', l'il sherrithing.  Just of you pretending to pray  - so very noisily and publically.   I'd be real cute, even if you'd convinced me you were sincere......
Click to expand...



Marge     Unlike sherri-shit    I read the New Testament---jesus remarks 
negatively on those who make an  OSTENTATION of their piety----he 
would probably spit in sherri's face.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

irosie91 said:


> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> You really are sinking low when you make fun of Prayers for a dying man!
> 
> Sherri
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not making fun of 'prayers', l'il sherrithing.  Just of you pretending to pray  - so very noisily and publically.   I'd be real cute, even if you'd convinced me you were sincere......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Marge     Unlike sherri-shit    I read the New Testament---jesus remarks
> negatively on those who make an  OSTENTATION of their piety----he
> would probably spit in sherri's face.
Click to expand...


But you cannot share Jesus words with any of us because the truth is not in you ,  your father the prince of the world owns your mind and your heart and your soul!


----------



## Lipush

Maybe if the Jews would have done half of what they do, for Ron Arad, he would have been here with us by now.

Sigh.


----------



## irosie91

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not making fun of 'prayers', l'il sherrithing.  Just of you pretending to pray  - so very noisily and publically.   I'd be real cute, even if you'd convinced me you were sincere......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marge     Unlike sherri-shit    I read the New Testament---jesus remarks
> negatively on those who make an  OSTENTATION of their piety----he
> would probably spit in sherri's face.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But you cannot share Jesus words with any of us because the truth is not in you ,  your father the prince of the world owns your mind and your heart and your soul!
Click to expand...



Jesus was a pharisee jew-----his words are very familiar to me      ----I have a friend---
from Israel----her background is ----interestingly enough----IRANIAN KURDISH----ie her 
grandparents---both maternal and paternal.     I noticed one day that she carred a 
keychain with a medallion attached engraved with what you call  "THE LORD'S PRAYER" 
in both english and hebrew.    I am very familiar with that prayer--because I am so old 
that I went to grammar school at a time when EACH MORNING  we recited that prayer  
   remember   "our father who art in heaven...."     Obviously she knows virtually 
nothing about christianity.     ----I asked her  "where did you get this?    do you know 
that this is a christian prayer?"     She looked at it----looked at me as if I am must be 
nuts and said   "its a jewish prayer----I recognize it'.      Well---of course she was right---
the  "LORD' PRAYER"  is very much a jewish prayer.     Full of elements simply lifted from 
jewish scriptural writings and prayers

anyway---she was handed the keychain in the airport in Israel---obviously by 
a missionary----they are all over the place in Israel ----and there was no way 
to convinced her that some guy named  "JESUS"   who was a "christian"  
invented it


----------



## Ernie S.

Is he dead yet?

Look I'm really not interested enough to check every couple days. How about somebody PM me when he kicks?


----------



## irosie91

Ernie S. said:


> Is he dead yet?
> 
> Look I'm really not interested enough to check every couple days. How about somebody PM me when he kicks?



That piece of crap is going to outlive us all-----right now his cholesterol plaques 
are  DISSOLVING    -------he is  the best nourished muslim in the world-----getting 
measured shots of calories and vitamins---etc ------in his various orifii      He is going 
to come out of this thing in such GOOD SHAPE----that Israel will be able to sell  
   "HUNGER STRIKE"   timeshares in Israeli jails


----------



## Lipush

Oooooooh, ohhhhhh, Sherri! Lookie what I found! your beloved Samer made it to our networks and message boards, too! they've heard you!

rotter.net/forum/scoops1/18412.shtml - Translator


----------



## irosie91

the piece of crap is ok     he weighs over  105 pounds ----he has a way to go 
   before he  drops dead of caloric deprivation     I have seen grown men walking 
   around weighing far less------there is a wierd religion-----in the US-----I can tell 
   you stories       The problem is that he is taking up lots of doctor time---wasted 
   on his useless skinny ass


----------



## High_Gravity

Ernie S. said:


> Is he dead yet?
> 
> Look I'm really not interested enough to check every couple days. How about somebody PM me when he kicks?



He's going to die of high cholesterol from all the tasty samboosas, chicken shawarmas, falafels and spicy garlic sauce with khubbuz the Israelis are serving him on a daily basis.


----------



## High_Gravity

I bet you right now Samer is dining on a tasty rottisirie chicken with hummus and khubbuz, with little tomatoes on the side for garnish.


----------



## irosie91

High_Gravity said:


> I bet you right now Samer is dining on a tasty rottisirie chicken with hummus and khubbuz, with little tomatoes on the side for garnish.



GRAVITY !!!!!!  cut it out  !!!!!!      i am trying to diet over here-----you are 
          EXCITING MY SALIVARY GLANDS        gravity---do you happen to 
          know anything about a religion which emphasizes not eating----somehow 
          related to the ethiopian thing?    those guys can weigh ----like  80 pounds 
          and walk around looking fine until you realize that they are ALL CLOTHES 
          and HAIR and a little picture of Haille Selassie.  I do not think ALL 
          Haille Selassie cultists do the weird food thing        ???            
          105 pounds is not dead yet----    I have seen far  uhm --less


----------



## irosie91

PS   

  Caution---there is no question that SUDDEN  massive weight loss can 
  be deadly-----don't try it ----


----------



## High_Gravity

irosie91 said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> I bet you right now Samer is dining on a tasty rottisirie chicken with hummus and khubbuz, with little tomatoes on the side for garnish.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GRAVITY !!!!!!  cut it out  !!!!!!      i am trying to diet over here-----you are
> EXCITING MY SALIVARY GLANDS        gravity---do you happen to
> know anything about a religion which emphasizes not eating----somehow
> related to the ethiopian thing?    those guys can weigh ----like  80 pounds
> and walk around looking fine until you realize that they are ALL CLOTHES
> and HAIR and a little picture of Haille Selassie.  I do not think ALL
> Haille Selassie cultists do the weird food thing        ???
> 105 pounds is not dead yet----    I have seen far  uhm --less
Click to expand...


The dude is eating good over there, this is what Samer eats on a daily basis. You all are being fooled, the only hunger strike going on is the chicken shawarmas striking the bottom of his gut when he engulfs them.


----------



## irosie91

Damn!!!     ok   fax me that chicken----and---those little merquez delights


----------



## High_Gravity

irosie91 said:


> Damn!!!     ok   fax me that chicken----and---those little merquez delights



You should see his breakfast.


----------



## irosie91

Gravity----you are GUILTY of a crime against humanity----
uhm-----I will notify THE HAGUE  forthwith


----------



## High_Gravity

irosie91 said:


> Gravity----you are GUILTY of a crime against humanity----
> uhm-----I will notify THE HAGUE  forthwith



Cool, I'll surrender myself as long as I get to share a cell with Samer in that cozy Israeli jail and get to stuff my gut with hot fresh chicken shawarmas with a hot spicy garlic sauce and hummus.


----------



## irosie91

High_Gravity said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gravity----you are GUILTY of a crime against humanity----
> uhm-----I will notify THE HAGUE  forthwith
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cool, I'll surrender myself as long as I get to share a cell with Samer in that cozy Israeli jail and get to stuff my gut with hot fresh chicken shawarmas with a hot spicy garlic sauce and hummus.
Click to expand...




   no such luck-----you are going to be sentenced to  HARD LABOR----
    waiter for samer------schlepping heavy trays ----and NO SAMPLING. 
    don't expect tips


----------



## High_Gravity

irosie91 said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gravity----you are GUILTY of a crime against humanity----
> uhm-----I will notify THE HAGUE  forthwith
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cool, I'll surrender myself as long as I get to share a cell with Samer in that cozy Israeli jail and get to stuff my gut with hot fresh chicken shawarmas with a hot spicy garlic sauce and hummus.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no such luck-----you are going to be sentenced to  HARD LABOR----
> waiter for samer------schlepping heavy trays ----and NO SAMPLING.
> don't expect tips
Click to expand...


----------



## irosie91

High_Gravity said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cool, I'll surrender myself as long as I get to share a cell with Samer in that cozy Israeli jail and get to stuff my gut with hot fresh chicken shawarmas with a hot spicy garlic sauce and hummus.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no such luck-----you are going to be sentenced to  HARD LABOR----
> waiter for samer------schlepping heavy trays ----and NO SAMPLING.
> don't expect tips
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...



    I didn't call yet------you have to CEASE AND DESIST   ---regarding 
           YOUR AGGRESSSION-----against my waistline.     promise!!!!!!
                  ya think he gets ice cream too?  

     Long ago----when I was very successful in losing baby fat----i fasted 
         it away------but it was easy because the kid was so cute---just  looking 
              at the sweet cute little moist bundle was like-----ice cream---holding
                   the soggy thing was better than schwarma ---but it grew up 
                                                                                             <yuck>
                                            fasting is really not so bad---it makes one 
                                               feel energetic---early on.     samer did not 
                                                   dip under 100 lbs yet...     I do not believe 
                                                        that he cannot walk unless he had some 
                                                              other condition before he started his 
                                                                   cute little charade

          I had gained LOTS of weight---it was a fad at THAT TIME to encourage 
                  expecting women to  GAIN WEIGHT-------I got to be  a bit over  1 
                     and one half of me,    -----all those stories about losing 30 pounds 
                          after the----little thing emerges are nonsense.      It seemed to me
                                 that I lost less than the little monster weighed


   never mind----getting back to samer-----someone said he lost  HALF HIS BODY 
weight     uhm      BS !!!!!   he is 105 lbs now-----that skinny arab did not start out 
as   210          After my little monster had emerged----AFTER that I lost something 
like   1/3 of my POST BABY body weight-----in about five months  -----I certainly did
not lose the ability to WALK   ------I was running with the little soggy 
creature in my arms----never felt so ENERGETIC  in my life


Ok   back to samer      105 pounds ------and he developed bradycardia----
that is slow heart rate.     It is possible.      weight loss can include loss 
of heart muscle mass   -----but somehow I doubt it----the jerk probably 
had a problem before.   Did someone mention diabetes and kidney failure?
   sherri gave us a whole list of UNLIKLY things that she claims are associated 
   with his fasting.  Diabetes is very common in the arab population.
   I am beginning to think that samer was not a well person.    
   His father died of  WHAT?????


----------



## High_Gravity

irosie91 said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> no such luck-----you are going to be sentenced to  HARD LABOR----
> waiter for samer------schlepping heavy trays ----and NO SAMPLING.
> don't expect tips
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't call yet------you have to CEASE AND DESIST   ---regarding
> YOUR AGGRESSSION-----against my waistline.     promise!!!!!!
> ya think he gets ice cream too?
> 
> Long ago----when I was very successful in losing baby fat----i fasted
> it away------but it was easy because the kid was so cute---just  looking
> at the sweet cute little moist bundle was like-----ice cream---holding
> the soggy thing was better than schwarma ---but it grew up
> <yuck>
> fasting is really not so bad---it makes one
> feel energetic---early on.     samer did not
> dip under 100 lbs yet...     I do not believe
> that he cannot walk unless he had some
> other condition before he started his
> cute little charade
> 
> I had gained LOTS of weight---it was a fad at THAT TIME to encourage
> expecting women to  GAIN WEIGHT-------I got to be  a bit over  1
> and one half of me,    -----all those stories about losing 30 pounds
> after the----little thing emerges are nonsense.      It seemed to me
> that I lost less than the little monster weighed
> 
> 
> never mind----getting back to samer-----someone said he lost  HALF HIS BODY
> weight     uhm      BS !!!!!   he is 105 lbs now-----that skinny arab did not start out
> as   210          After my little monster had emerged----AFTER that I lost something
> like   1/3 of my POST BABY body weight-----in about five months  -----I certainly did
> not lose the ability to WALK   ------I was running with the little soggy
> creature in my arms----never felt so ENERGETIC  in my life
> 
> 
> Ok   back to samer      105 pounds ------and he developed bradycardia----
> that is slow heart rate.     It is possible.      weight loss can include loss
> of heart muscle mass   -----but somehow I doubt it----the jerk probably
> had a problem before.   Did someone mention diabetes and kidney failure?
> sherri gave us a whole list of UNLIKLY things that she claims are associated
> with his fasting.  Diabetes is very common in the arab population.
> I am beginning to think that samer was not a well person.
> His father died of  WHAT?????
Click to expand...


Samer gets Ice cream, yogurts, sodas, and chocolate milk shakes from the Israeli dairy.


----------



## Urbanguerrilla




----------



## irosie91

she looks like she could do well losing a few pounds        I am sorta fasting---
    but I do not need it as much as she does


----------



## High_Gravity

Tonight Samer with be served Sheek tawook with asha, tomat and hummus.


----------



## irosie91

uhm   gravity----what is asha--------the other thing---
             uhm   sheek tawook------uhm ---seems to me----
                        based on limited knowlege-----to be----something made in 
                            a pan----long ago----a word something like  sheek---was 
                            used in my vicinity to refer to what is called SHISH KEBAB

          but that person told me that the SHEEK part referred to the---stick.
             I think he was wrong-----according to hubby  SHISH  refers to the 
                 cubes of meat-----since they have SIX SIDES  being cubes     ???  
                       but what is asha ?


----------



## irosie91

is asha    CUBES     like  shishah ------for six????


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Urbanguerrilla said:


>



Idiots stick together.


----------



## High_Gravity

irosie91 said:


> uhm   gravity----what is asha--------the other thing---
> uhm   sheek tawook------uhm ---seems to me----
> based on limited knowlege-----to be----something made in
> a pan----long ago----a word something like  sheek---was
> used in my vicinity to refer to what is called SHISH KEBAB
> 
> but that person told me that the SHEEK part referred to the---stick.
> I think he was wrong-----according to hubby  SHISH  refers to the
> cubes of meat-----since they have SIX SIDES  being cubes     ???
> but what is asha ?



asha is rice in arabic isn't it?


----------



## High_Gravity

This is sheesh tawook its kind of a sandwich I had it in Cyprus.


----------



## irosie91

High_Gravity said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> uhm   gravity----what is asha--------the other thing---
> uhm   sheek tawook------uhm ---seems to me----
> based on limited knowlege-----to be----something made in
> a pan----long ago----a word something like  sheek---was
> used in my vicinity to refer to what is called SHISH KEBAB
> 
> but that person told me that the SHEEK part referred to the---stick.
> I think he was wrong-----according to hubby  SHISH  refers to the
> cubes of meat-----since they have SIX SIDES  being cubes     ???
> but what is asha ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asha is rice in arabic isn't it?
Click to expand...


I don't know.     in hebrew it is something like   uroz   (?) 
  in spanish   ARROZ       there has to be an   R  somewhere 
  in there -----I think      Maybe its   ARSHA      lets ask roudy---
  he can give up  the arabic and the farsi       
  Do you think samer would like  saffron on his rice?


----------



## irosie91

High_Gravity said:


> This is sheesh tawook its kind of a sandwich I had it in Cyprus.




  well-----it should be a nice little snack for our samer-----how about a nice 
HUGE  T-bone steak------with the usual baked potato--sour cream thing---with 
a  large dab of caviar?-----creamed spinach,  too??      FEED HIM UP!!!!!!


----------



## High_Gravity

irosie91 said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is sheesh tawook its kind of a sandwich I had it in Cyprus.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well-----it should be a nice little snack for our samer-----how about a nice
> HUGE  T-bone steak------with the usual baked potato--sour cream thing---with
> a  large dab of caviar?-----creamed spinach,  too??      FEED HIM UP!!!!!!
Click to expand...


Thats coming, Samer is having Chinese take out tonight.


----------



## High_Gravity

irosie91 said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> uhm   gravity----what is asha--------the other thing---
> uhm   sheek tawook------uhm ---seems to me----
> based on limited knowlege-----to be----something made in
> a pan----long ago----a word something like  sheek---was
> used in my vicinity to refer to what is called SHISH KEBAB
> 
> but that person told me that the SHEEK part referred to the---stick.
> I think he was wrong-----according to hubby  SHISH  refers to the
> cubes of meat-----since they have SIX SIDES  being cubes     ???
> but what is asha ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asha is rice in arabic isn't it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't know.     in hebrew it is something like   uroz   (?)
> in spanish   ARROZ       there has to be an   R  somewhere
> in there -----I think      Maybe its   ARSHA      lets ask roudy---
> he can give up  the arabic and the farsi
> Do you think samer would like  saffron on his rice?
Click to expand...


I just laughed out loud, saffron on the rice is a MUST with the grilled kabobs with yogurt with tomatoes and cucumbers for Samer.


----------



## tjvh

Issac wants to know "Is Samer dead yet?"


----------



## Jos

I wonder how Ariel Scheinermann's fast is going?


----------



## irosie91

tjvh said:


> Issac wants to know "Is Samer dead yet?"





whoever you are----thanks for the giggle


----------



## Connery

Urbanguerrilla said:


>



Must be a very nutritious fast you got going on there....you need a "fast"  coach...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

"Samer al-Issawi, a Palestinian prisoner in an Israeli jail, is on his 197th day of a hunger strike.  He, along with other prisoners, announced from Jerusalem that they will escalate the hunger strike by refusing drinking water, despite declining health. A lawyer from the Palestinian Prisoner Society visited the Ramle prison clinic and reported that some prisoners decided to step up their hunger strikes in order to pressure the Israeli Prisons Service (IPS). Issawi also threatened to boycott the medical examinations.

Jafar Ezzedine also stated through his lawyer, Fadi Obeidat, that he would cease drinking water soon if the IPS does not listen to their demands.  He also expressed that the prison administrators have been pressuring those on the hunger strike through repeated searches of their rooms and poor living conditions. The lawyer said that, according to doctors, if Issawi stops drinking water, his heart could stop at any moment. Issawi&#8217;s health is in critical and deteriorating condition.  He suffers from aches all over his body, headaches, cramps in his right leg, and numbness throughout his body.  Today, his weight fell to 47kg."

Palestinian Knesset member Ahmad Tibi visited Samer on Monday, February 4, at the Ramle prison clinic.  

Protesters gathered on Monday outside the Ramle prison clinic, demanding  the release of the hunger-striking prisoners.







http://english.pnn.ps/images/images/demonstration.jpg

Prisoners Threaten to Escalate Hunger Strike by Refraining from Drinking Water

Sherri


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Jos said:


> I wonder how Ariel Scheinermann's fast is going?



Seven years in a coma, and, for Israelis, he has become "an experiment" in comas like the Palestinian prisoners are "experiments" in hunger fasts.

When a nation embraces Injustices like Occupation, the nation and her people look a little less human every day that passes by. 

People become "experiments."

It reminds me of The Chief Medical Examiner, Hiss, those glass cases he kept in his office, of organs unlawfully taken from bodies of dead Israeli soldiers.

a little background on yehuda hiss & abu kabir « Niqnaq






"Israel has admitted that it harvested organs from the dead bodies of Palestinians and Israelis in the 1990s, without permission from their families. The admission follows the release of an interview with Jehuda Hiss, the former head of Israel's forensic institute, in which he said that workers at the institute had harvested skin, corneas, heart valves and bones from Israelis, Palestinians and foreign workers. In the interview, which was conducted in 2000 when Hiss was head of Tel Aviv's Abu Kabir forensic institute, he said: "We started to harvest corneas ... Whatever was done was highly informal. No permission was asked from the family." 

Israel admits to organ thefts - Middle East - Al Jazeera English

Sherri


----------



## skye

Another day....  and another piece of cheap propaganda from Sherri.  On and on she goes spewing her venom.


----------



## PredFan

197 days of fasting? I call bull shit. You can't go that long without food. Just shoot the bastard.


----------



## irosie91

for those who do not know and are impressed with the posts of 
the whore---the cornea is a clear membrane over the 
eye--right up front-----you see thru it.   
 In the USA  we harvest corneas  regularly ----
because they are VITAL in restoring sight to persons 
suffering some specific conditions that happen to be very common 
in the Middle east.
We get the relatives to sign a slip of paper.

Unfortunately strict jewish observance forbids fiddling around with 
corpses and muslim docs have told me that the same is true of
 islam.    Thus the restoration of sight in Israel was hampered  
for lack of corneas.   I was not at all horrifed by that silly cornea
 scandal.     If would not have even been an issue if it 
happened in the USA-------years ago some hospitals would
pay internsa little fee for talking people into giving up the
 corneas of the dead. 
I do not know if it is still a custom.   
Tragic if someone stays blind for lack of a cornea donor.

anyone out there squeamish about organs floating in 
jars-----stay out of Hospital basements

sherri worries about corneas but loves the fact that her allies 
lop  the genitalia off living boys and shove the severed organs 
down their living throats amuses her...       
and as for the heads of the little raped girls in Kenya----well,,   
they end up in the dust----christians and hindus


----------



## Hossfly

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> "Samer al-Issawi, a Palestinian prisoner in an Israeli jail, is on his 197th day of a hunger strike.  He, along with other prisoners, announced from Jerusalem that they will escalate the hunger strike by refusing drinking water, despite declining health. A lawyer from the Palestinian Prisoner Society visited the Ramle prison clinic and reported that some prisoners decided to step up their hunger strikes in order to pressure the Israeli Prisons Service (IPS). Issawi also threatened to boycott the medical examinations.
> 
> Jafar Ezzedine also stated through his lawyer, Fadi Obeidat, that he would cease drinking water soon if the IPS does not listen to their demands.  He also expressed that the prison administrators have been pressuring those on the hunger strike through repeated searches of their rooms and poor living conditions. The lawyer said that, according to doctors, if Issawi stops drinking water, his heart could stop at any moment. Issawi&#8217;s health is in critical and deteriorating condition.  He suffers from aches all over his body, headaches, cramps in his right leg, and numbness throughout his body.  Today, his weight fell to 47kg."
> 
> Palestinian Knesset member Ahmad Tibi visited Samer on Monday, February 4, at the Ramle prison clinic.
> 
> Protesters gathered on Monday outside the Ramle prison clinic, demanding  the release of the hunger-striking prisoners.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://english.pnn.ps/images/images/demonstration.jpg
> 
> Prisoners Threaten to Escalate Hunger Strike by Refraining from Drinking Water
> 
> Sherri


Can Frau Sherri show us any pictures of those who are going on hunger strikes in solidarity with the Christians being held in Iranian prisons?   And let us not forget that Christian woman being held in a Pakistani jail, and Frau Sherri, that "good Christian woman," is too busy bashing Israel and the Jews to sign a petition to get her released.
Christian woman sentenced to death in Pakistan 'for blasphemy' - Telegraph


----------



## irosie91

Do you think frau sherri will have even the slightest twinge of conscience ---when 
one the darlings whose shit she licks  slits another infant's throat


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

skye said:


> Another day....  and another piece of cheap propaganda from Sherri.  On and on she goes spewing her venom.



People becoming nothing more than  things to carry out experiments on, that seems to be a development in Israel you view positively.  That illustrates how Zionism negatively impacts  morality of her followers, like you.


----------



## irosie91

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another day....  and another piece of cheap propaganda from Sherri.  On and on she goes spewing her venom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> People becoming nothing more than  things to carry out experiments on, that seems to be a development in Israel you view positively.  That illustrates how Zionism negatively impacts  morality of her followers, like you.
Click to expand...



I am fascinated     Just what sort of  "experiments"   do Israelis carry out on their jailed 
throat slitters?       It is so good that  your fellows do not  "experiment"----they already 
are ADEPT  at slitting throats and cutting genitalia to shove down the throats of the living 
in HONOR OF ISAHU AKBAARRRRR-----no  "experiments needed after millions of PRACTICAL
 APPLICATIONS OF THE PROCEDURE      (they need not  "experiment" in rape either


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Hossfly said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Samer al-Issawi, a Palestinian prisoner in an Israeli jail, is on his 197th day of a hunger strike.  He, along with other prisoners, announced from Jerusalem that they will escalate the hunger strike by refusing drinking water, despite declining health. A lawyer from the Palestinian Prisoner Society visited the Ramle prison clinic and reported that some prisoners decided to step up their hunger strikes in order to pressure the Israeli Prisons Service (IPS). Issawi also threatened to boycott the medical examinations.
> 
> Jafar Ezzedine also stated through his lawyer, Fadi Obeidat, that he would cease drinking water soon if the IPS does not listen to their demands.  He also expressed that the prison administrators have been pressuring those on the hunger strike through repeated searches of their rooms and poor living conditions. The lawyer said that, according to doctors, if Issawi stops drinking water, his heart could stop at any moment. Issawis health is in critical and deteriorating condition.  He suffers from aches all over his body, headaches, cramps in his right leg, and numbness throughout his body.  Today, his weight fell to 47kg."
> 
> Palestinian Knesset member Ahmad Tibi visited Samer on Monday, February 4, at the Ramle prison clinic.
> 
> Protesters gathered on Monday outside the Ramle prison clinic, demanding  the release of the hunger-striking prisoners.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://english.pnn.ps/images/images/demonstration.jpg
> 
> Prisoners Threaten to Escalate Hunger Strike by Refraining from Drinking Water
> 
> Sherri
> 
> 
> 
> Can Frau Sherri show us any pictures of those who are going on hunger strikes in solidarity with the Christians being held in Iranian prisons?   And let us not forget that Christian woman being held in a Pakistani jail, and Frau Sherri, that "good Christian woman," is too busy bashing Israel and the Jews to sign a petition to get her released.
> Christian woman sentenced to death in Pakistan 'for blasphemy' - Telegraph
Click to expand...


Iran is not within Israel and Palestine,  nor is Pakistan. I also know Americans are not sending those governments 4 billion dollars a year to carry out an occupation and unlawfully imprison over 4000 prisoners, which is true of Israel. Americans are participating in every human rights abuse Israel carries out in Palestine, as we fund the Occupation, and this is the reason all Americans shoild be speaking out against these abuses. God will punish us for what we have done in Palestine, as God will punish Israel, as well. Sherri


----------



## irosie91

Sherri       is there some reason you accuse Israel of doing "experiments"  on 
"palestinians"   but refuse to divulge the nature of those "experiments"   
Is it  an   ISA-RESPECTING SECRET?      I am truly interested in medical 
"experiments"       Why is it that you have "inside"  information?    From where 
are you getting it?


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

irosie91 said:


> Sherri       is there some reason you accuse Israel of doing "experiments"  on
> "palestinians"   but refuse to divulge the nature of those "experiments"
> Is it  an   ISA-RESPECTING SECRET?      I am truly interested in medical
> "experiments"       Why is it that you have "inside"  information?    From where
> are you getting it?



It was reported Israel subjected  Samer to some unknown treatment over a 48 hour period in December. That was posted about in prior posts. And they never would divulge what the treatment was. I have no way of knowing what experiments are being carried out by Israel on Samer and other hunger strike prisoners, they do not comply with intl law and allow independent doctors to become involved with his treatment. I expect their experiments are like experiments Nazis carried out on their prisoners,  after all, it  seems it is the Nazis who are the ones the Zionists strive the most to be just like! Sherri


----------



## irosie91

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sherri       is there some reason you accuse Israel of doing "experiments"  on
> "palestinians"   but refuse to divulge the nature of those "experiments"
> Is it  an   ISA-RESPECTING SECRET?      I am truly interested in medical
> "experiments"       Why is it that you have "inside"  information?    From where
> are you getting it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was reported Israel subjected  Samer to some unknown treatment over a 48 hour period in December. That was posted about in prior posts. And they never would divulge what the treatment was. I have no way of knowing what experiments are being carried out by Israel on Samer and other hunger strike prisoners, they do not comply with intl law and allow independent doctors to become involved with his treatment. I expect their experiments are like experiments Nazis carried out on their prisoners,  after all, it  seems it is the Nazis who are the ones the Zionists strive the most to be just like! Sherri
Click to expand...



well   sherri just admitted that she was farting  the same old  nazi  gas.

   "UNKOWN TREATMENT"   <<<  what a joke----they are keeping that lump 
       of shit alive------whereas  sherri's people happily dissected living jews who 
       certainly did not make it out of the  clutches of the filth of  ISA-RESECPTERs 
       and her fellows still love to engage on OBSCENE MUTULATION which titillates  
       isa-respecting     sherri   NO END

       try again   sherri------keep quoting   your faves    MENGELE AND ARIBERT HEIM
            the nazi war criminals who wrote your  islamo nazi CURRICULUM---the 
            DOCTORS    that filth like you produce from the cream of your youth---
            something like     BASHIR ASAAD and  NIDAL MALIK HUSSEIN 
                (no one should be surprised that SAL'ADIN   needed  rabbi Moshe 
                        ben Maimon  as his personal physician when there is shit like 
                        sherri around)

    btw---even in the USA  ----arab muslims trust only jewish doctors ---in fact   big 
      shot  saudis IMPORT Israeli docs       for consultations ----    it's sorta a secret---sorta


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Samer Issawi lives, and one can only thank God and praise God for this miracle. He is now on hunger strike for 200 days, 200 days of unlawful detention. I find myself thinking about History and all the unlawfully imprisoned, thinking about justice and how long mankind awaits its coming. What a Blessing it is to see men like Samer Issawi remain steadfast and endure injustice, it gives me hope for mankind that people like him still live in this world. He exposes Israel for the monsters Occupation makes of men, he exposes how low humans can go. Thank you , Samer Issawi, for your sacrifices for all of us. Sometimes, I think it is good men like this, that they still exist, that that is the only thing keeping God back from pouring down His wrath on mankind! We perhaps owe our continuing existence to men like Samer Issawi. God is love, and there is no greater act of love than laying down one's life for others, as Samer Issawi is doing. Sherri


----------



## Wicked Jester

Is that lil' terrorist piece o' shit Sameol' still alive?

Too bad....they need to put a bullet through his lil' unwanted, Jordanian gypsy head, for the good of all mankind.

After all, the only good terrorist, is a terrorist with his brains splattered all over a wall.

Just sayin'.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn




----------



## Meathead

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Samer Issawi lives, and one can only thank God and praise God for this miracle. He is now on hunger strike for 200 days, 200 days of unlawful detention. I find myself thinking about History and all the unlawfully imprisoned, thinking about justice and how long mankind awaits its coming. What a Blessing it is to see men like Samer Issawi remain steadfast and endure injustice, it gives me hope for mankind that people like him still live in this world. He exposes Israel for the monsters Occupation makes of men, he exposes how low humans can go. Thank you , Samer Issawi, for your sacrifices for all of us. Sometimes, I think it is good men like this, that they still exist, that that is the only thing keeping God back from pouring down His wrath on mankind! We perhaps owe our continuing existence to men like Samer Issawi. God is love, and there is no greater act of love than laying down one's life for others, as Samer Issawi is doing. Sherri


Supposed to be 200 days eh? The guy is obviously eating or at least being fed. But don't let that stop your gushing about him.

How long can a person survive without food?: Scientific American

Pretty sleazy scam, that's for sure.


----------



## irosie91

Meathead said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Samer Issawi lives, and one can only thank God and praise God for this miracle. He is now on hunger strike for 200 days, 200 days of unlawful detention. I find myself thinking about History and all the unlawfully imprisoned, thinking about justice and how long mankind awaits its coming. What a Blessing it is to see men like Samer Issawi remain steadfast and endure injustice, it gives me hope for mankind that people like him still live in this world. He exposes Israel for the monsters Occupation makes of men, he exposes how low humans can go. Thank you , Samer Issawi, for your sacrifices for all of us. Sometimes, I think it is good men like this, that they still exist, that that is the only thing keeping God back from pouring down His wrath on mankind! We perhaps owe our continuing existence to men like Samer Issawi. God is love, and there is no greater act of love than laying down one's life for others, as Samer Issawi is doing. Sherri
> 
> 
> 
> Supposed to be 200 days eh? The guy is obviously eating or at least being fed. But don't let that stop your gushing about him.
> 
> How long can a person survive without food?: Scientific American
> 
> Pretty sleazy scam, that's for sure.
Click to expand...


that chunk of scum is being kept alive by the Israeli doctors ----what 
a waste of medical expertise


----------



## Hossfly

Meathead said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Samer Issawi lives, and one can only thank God and praise God for this miracle. He is now on hunger strike for 200 days, 200 days of unlawful detention. I find myself thinking about History and all the unlawfully imprisoned, thinking about justice and how long mankind awaits its coming. What a Blessing it is to see men like Samer Issawi remain steadfast and endure injustice, it gives me hope for mankind that people like him still live in this world. He exposes Israel for the monsters Occupation makes of men, he exposes how low humans can go. Thank you , Samer Issawi, for your sacrifices for all of us. Sometimes, I think it is good men like this, that they still exist, that that is the only thing keeping God back from pouring down His wrath on mankind! We perhaps owe our continuing existence to men like Samer Issawi. God is love, and there is no greater act of love than laying down one's life for others, as Samer Issawi is doing. Sherri
> 
> 
> 
> Supposed to be 200 days eh? The guy is obviously eating or at least being fed. But don't let that stop your gushing about him.
> 
> How long can a person survive without food?: Scientific American
> 
> Pretty sleazy scam, that's for sure.
Click to expand...

Samer could keep this up for another 45 years. He's a pretty tough cookie.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

#PalHunger | Samer Issawi in ?critical condition? on day 203 of hunger strike | Occupied Palestine | ??????                                                                                                                               203 days on hunger strike and Samer Issawi still lives, we do have an amazing and awesome God! His living, the fact Samer still lives, is a glorification of God with a human life, am I not filled with awe and wonder and thankfullness to my God to witness this miracle of God! And those who speak out on his behalf keep running into a wall of silence. But we never stop raising our voices on his behalf and to oppose the Occupation.Silence, that has always been the response of the world to Injustice! But we know individuals always have an opportunity to choose a response to Injustice that glorifies God in our lives. And our destiny depends on our choices, we none of us have to be controlled by the world and the prince of this world. We can always stand against Injustice, there is always a way open for us to do that. Does not the hunger strike of Samer Issawi give us a perfect illustration of that? Here is a man falsely imprisoned, but he refuses to accept those unjust terms, he says I will hunger and thirst for justice and I shall be filled, one way or another. Sherri


----------



## MHunterB

Got anything that's NOT from a propaganda hate speech site?


----------



## High_Gravity

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Samer Issawi lives, and one can only thank God and praise God for this miracle. He is now on hunger strike for 200 days, 200 days of unlawful detention. I find myself thinking about History and all the unlawfully imprisoned, thinking about justice and how long mankind awaits its coming. What a Blessing it is to see men like Samer Issawi remain steadfast and endure injustice, it gives me hope for mankind that people like him still live in this world. He exposes Israel for the monsters Occupation makes of men, he exposes how low humans can go. Thank you , Samer Issawi, for your sacrifices for all of us. Sometimes, I think it is good men like this, that they still exist, that that is the only thing keeping God back from pouring down His wrath on mankind! We perhaps owe our continuing existence to men like Samer Issawi. God is love, and there is no greater act of love than laying down one's life for others, as Samer Issawi is doing. Sherri



That man is EATING, don't be such a fucking dunce.


----------



## High_Gravity

I heard Samer enjoyed his rotissirie chicken with saffron rice, lemon, salad and Taqoose last night.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sherri       is there some reason you accuse Israel of doing "experiments"  on
> "palestinians"   but refuse to divulge the nature of those "experiments"
> Is it  an   ISA-RESPECTING SECRET?      I am truly interested in medical
> "experiments"       Why is it that you have "inside"  information?    From where
> are you getting it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was reported Israel subjected  Samer to some unknown treatment over a 48 hour period in December. That was posted about in prior posts. And they never would divulge what the treatment was. I have no way of knowing what experiments are being carried out by Israel on Samer and other hunger strike prisoners, they do not comply with intl law and allow independent doctors to become involved with his treatment. I expect their experiments are like experiments Nazis carried out on their prisoners,  after all, it  seems it is the Nazis who are the ones the Zionists strive the most to be just like! Sherri
Click to expand...




MHunterB said:


> Got anything that's NOT from a propaganda hate speech site?



I pity you that you are blind and deaf and dumb to God and the miracle Samer Issawi is! Sherri


----------



## irosie91

that piece of crap is still faking a "hunger strike"?   
His ass lickers are still claiming he is being kept alive 
by  "ISA"???

   I got a wonderful idea----MIRACLES  must be investigated---
   IN order to PROVE   that he is being kept alive by 
      MIRACULOUS ISA INTERVENTION-----I suggest that he 
      be locked in a room where doctors with big syringes filled 
      with fluids have NO ACCESS  to him-----who knows? 
      what miraculous heavenly being will enter to save him? 
      Maybe MUHUMMAD HIS HOLY SELF???


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

High_Gravity said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Samer Issawi lives, and one can only thank God and praise God for this miracle. He is now on hunger strike for 200 days, 200 days of unlawful detention. I find myself thinking about History and all the unlawfully imprisoned, thinking about justice and how long mankind awaits its coming. What a Blessing it is to see men like Samer Issawi remain steadfast Anderson endure injustice, it gives me hope for mankind that people like him still live in this world. He exposes Israel for the monsters Occupation makes of men, he exposes how low humans can go. Thank you , Samer Issawi, for your sacrifices for all of us. Sometimes, I think it is good men like this, that they still exist, that that is the only thing keeping God back from pouring down His wrath on mankind! We perhaps owe our continuing existence to men like Samer Issawi. God is love, and there is no greater act of love than laying down one's life for others, as Samer Issawi is doing. Sherri
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That man is EATING, don't be such a fucking dunce.
Click to expand...


To think, MLK died for the likes of you!


----------



## High_Gravity

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Samer Issawi lives, and one can only thank God and praise God for this miracle. He is now on hunger strike for 200 days, 200 days of unlawful detention. I find myself thinking about History and all the unlawfully imprisoned, thinking about justice and how long mankind awaits its coming. What a Blessing it is to see men like Samer Issawi remain steadfast Anderson endure injustice, it gives me hope for mankind that people like him still live in this world. He exposes Israel for the monsters Occupation makes of men, he exposes how low humans can go. Thank you , Samer Issawi, for your sacrifices for all of us. Sometimes, I think it is good men like this, that they still exist, that that is the only thing keeping God back from pouring down His wrath on mankind! We perhaps owe our continuing existence to men like Samer Issawi. God is love, and there is no greater act of love than laying down one's life for others, as Samer Issawi is doing. Sherri
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That man is EATING, don't be such a fucking dunce.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> To think, MLK died for the likes of you!
Click to expand...


Go fuck yourself you dried up old hag.


----------



## irosie91

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sherri       is there some reason you accuse Israel of doing "experiments"  on
> "palestinians"   but refuse to divulge the nature of those "experiments"
> Is it  an   ISA-RESPECTING SECRET?      I am truly interested in medical
> "experiments"       Why is it that you have "inside"  information?    From where
> are you getting it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was reported Israel subjected  Samer to some unknown treatment over a 48 hour period in December. That was posted about in prior posts. And they never would divulge what the treatment was. I have no way of knowing what experiments are being carried out by Israel on Samer and other hunger strike prisoners, they do not comply with intl law and allow independent doctors to become involved with his treatment. I expect their experiments are like experiments Nazis carried out on their prisoners,  after all, it  seems it is the Nazis who are the ones the Zionists strive the most to be just like! Sherri
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got anything that's NOT from a propaganda hate speech site?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I pity you that you are blind and deaf and dumb to God and the miracle Samer Issawi is! Sherri
Click to expand...




   sherri dear----it is not all that difficult to  keep a piece of shit 
      like samer alive--------with  "treatment'      your nazi bretheren 
      did not keep people alive with their  'medical arts"----they killed  
      them in the name of    ALLAH, ISA and THE RAPIST PIG


               my guess is that the treatment could consist of something 
                 as simple as injecting fluids into the subcutaneous 
                 fat of the disgusting pig's thigh and some up the pig's ass.  
                 Were the israeli docs to admit that they instill fluids into 
                 the pig ass------the jihadista sluts and whores would have 
                 a field day calling it   TORTURE AND BLASPHEMY


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> #PalHunger | Samer Issawi in ?critical condition? on day 203 of hunger strike | Occupied Palestine | ??????                                                                                                                               203 days on hunger strike and Samer Issawi still lives, we do have an amazing and awesome God! His living, the fact Samer still lives, is a glorification of God with a human life, am I not filled with awe and wonder and thankfullness to my God to witness this miracle of God! And those who speak out on his behalf keep running into a wall of silence. But we never stop raising our voices on his behalf and to oppose the Occupation.Silence, that has always been the response of the world to Injustice! But we know individuals always have an opportunity to choose a response to Injustice that glorifies God in our lives. And our destiny depends on our choices, we none of us have to be controlled by the world and the prince of this world. We can always stand against Injustice, there is always a way open for us to do that. Does not the hunger strike of Samer Issawi give us a perfect illustration of that? Here is a man falsely imprisoned, but he refuses to accept those unjust terms, he says I will hunger and thirst for justice and I shall be filled, one way or another. Sherri



*His living, the fact Samer still lives, is a glorification of God *

God gave the Israeli's the ability to force feed this POS. Hurray.


----------



## irosie91

Toddsterpatriot said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> #PalHunger | Samer Issawi in ?critical condition? on day 203 of hunger strike | Occupied Palestine | ??????                                                                                                                               203 days on hunger strike and Samer Issawi still lives, we do have an amazing and awesome God! His living, the fact Samer still lives, is a glorification of God with a human life, am I not filled with awe and wonder and thankfullness to my God to witness this miracle of God! And those who speak out on his behalf keep running into a wall of silence. But we never stop raising our voices on his behalf and to oppose the Occupation.Silence, that has always been the response of the world to Injustice! But we know individuals always have an opportunity to choose a response to Injustice that glorifies God in our lives. And our destiny depends on our choices, we none of us have to be controlled by the world and the prince of this world. We can always stand against Injustice, there is always a way open for us to do that. Does not the hunger strike of
> Samer Issawi give us a perfect illustration of that? Here is a man falsely imprisoned, but he refuses to accept those unjust terms, he says I will hunger and thirst for justice and I shall be filled, one way or another. Sherri
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *His living, the fact Samer still lives, is a glorification of God *
> 
> God gave the Israeli's the ability to force feed this POS. Hurray.
Click to expand...



   Todd---what a  WASTE  ----"force"  is the operative  word----the 
exertion of  FORCE  ----to accomplish  WORK------what a waste of 
FORCE.        they are wasting those nice big syringes----all kinds of 
bottles of sterile liquids     and most of all   MEDICAL EXPERTISE==
on a useless lump of protoplasm


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

A Note to AP and Amnesty International Are They Just Waiting for Samer Issawi to Die?

by ALISON WEIR

Are They Just Waiting for Samer Issawi to Die? » Counterpunch: Tells the Facts, Names the Names

This article points out Samer Issawi has now lived for 33 years, 1 month, and 27 days, and has been on a hunger strike now for six and a half months. To compare it to other hunger strikes in history, Gandhis longest hunger strike was 21 days and the IRAs Bobby Sands and nine other Irish hunger strikers died in 1981, which was  after strikes lasting from 46 to 73 days.  His condition: His internal organs are starting to shut down, he cannot walk, he is reportedly suffering loss of vision and vomiting blood, he has difficulty talking, and he is increasingly near death. Further, he has lost over half his body weight.

More, from the article:

"One of the main ideas behind such nonviolent resistance is that world awareness will bring pressure on behalf of the sufferer. Yet, U.S. news outlets are not covering Issawis hunger strike. It appears that the Associated Press has not run a single news story on Issawis strike and refuses to answer queries on the subject. APs lack of reporting on the situation is even more inexplicable given that there has been an international campaign on Issawis behalf. There have been banner drops in Washington, D.C, Chicago, Cleveland, Austin, and other parts of the world; demonstrations and vigils in numerous cities; and Issawis plight has made it onto Twitters world-trending list at least four times this month.

The alleged crime for which Issawi is being imprisoned and may die  there has been no trial  is for having allegedly traveled outside Jerusalem. Issawi is one of the Palestinian prisoners released in a prisoner exchange in 2011, and such movement, Israel says, violated the terms of that release. (It is unclear whether Israel has formally charged Issawi.) However, Issawi supporters point out that Issawis travel was to an area near Hizma, and Israel does not appear to dispute this, bringing into question Israels claimed reason for incarcerating him: Hizma is within Jerusalems municipal borders. Israeli is holding Issawi under administrative detention, a system by which Israel holds Palestinian men, women, and even children for as long as the Israeli government wishes without trials or charges; sometimes for decades. Since 2000 Israel has reportedly issued 20,000 such detention orders."

The article confirms Samer broke no laws traveling inside the boundaries of Jerusalem, nor any agreements entered into by him. A further point I wish to make, restrictions on movement of those occupied inside the occupied territories themselves violate intl law, provisions on Occupation in The Fourth Geneva Convention, and international treaties.

The world's response to Injustice is silence, that has never changed in the history of mankind. But another truth is this, human beings do not have to be silent in the face of such Injustice and the world's  callous response to it. We rise above it when we lift our voices to speak against it, we illustrate by such acts the potential of mankind to to elevate himself above the filth in the world and defeat it. We defeat it, even if our acts take our very own lives. We win, we have victory, when we rise up and use our voices and take our stands ahagainst Injustices like the unlawful detentions of over 4000 Palestinian political prisoners in Palestine and the Occupation by Israel of Palestine!

Americans give Israel over $8 million per day, so our tax money is helping to fund Israels actions. And this is an added  reason all Americans should care about what is happening in Palestine today, we are complicit in all of the Injustices Isreal heaps on Palestinians in her over 45 year Occupation of Palestine!

Sherri


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Toddsterpatriot said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> #PalHunger | Samer Issawi in ?critical condition? on day 203 of hunger strike | Occupied Palestine | ??????                                                                                                                               203 days on hunger strike and Samer Issawi still lives, we do have an amazing and awesome God! His living, the fact Samer still lives, is a glorification of God with a human life, am I not filled with awe and wonder and thankfullness to my God to witness this miracle of God! And those who speak out on his behalf keep running into a wall of silence. But we never stop raising our voices on his behalf and to oppose the Occupation.Silence, that has always been the response of the world to Injustice! But we know individuals always have an opportunity to choose a response to Injustice that glorifies God in our lives. And our destiny depends on our choices, we none of us have to be controlled by the world and the prince of this world. We can always stand against Injustice, there is always a way open for us to do that. Does not the hunger strike of Samer Issawi give us a perfect illustration of that? Here is a man falsely imprisoned, but he refuses to accept those unjust terms, he says I will hunger and thirst for justice and I shall be filled, one way or another. Sherri
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *His living, the fact Samer still lives, is a glorification of God *
> 
> God gave the Israeli's the ability to force feed this POS. Hurray.
Click to expand...


Toddsterpatriot,

I am really sorry you know nothing about Christianity and how Christians have opportunities to glorify God with our lives, that is so sad. I am going to Pray for you right now and go to my Bible study class this morning and ask for Prayers specifically for you. Jesus loves you, this I do know, despite all of your lack of concern over all the other human beings He created.

Sherri


----------



## irosie91

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> #PalHunger | Samer Issawi in ?critical condition? on day 203 of hunger strike | Occupied Palestine | ??????
> 
> I am really sorry you know nothing about Christianity and how Christians have opportunities to glorify God with our lives, that is so sad. I am going to Pray for you right now and go to my Bible study class this morning and ask for Prayers specifically for you. Jesus loves you, this I do know, despite all of your lack of concern over all the other human beings He created.
> 
> Sherri
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder what they  "study"   in sherri's  "bible class"    She knows virtually
> nothing about the bible    ( am referring to that which is commonly called
> "the old testament"   and the  "new testament")       I do not know if
> jeremiah ever attended  "bible classes" ----but he knows a lot more about
> the bible than does sherri    -----it may be that what she is calling  "bible"
> is------well....something else   or  "bible teacher"  is ---well---something like
> sherri.     Magda Goebbels cited  "the bible"   sometimes
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## High_Gravity

irosie91 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> #PalHunger | Samer Issawi in ?critical condition? on day 203 of hunger strike | Occupied Palestine | ??????                                                                                                                               203 days on hunger strike and Samer Issawi still lives, we do have an amazing and awesome God! His living, the fact Samer still lives, is a glorification of God with a human life, am I not filled with awe and wonder and thankfullness to my God to witness this miracle of God! And those who speak out on his behalf keep running into a wall of silence. But we never stop raising our voices on his behalf and to oppose the Occupation.Silence, that has always been the response of the world to Injustice! But we know individuals always have an opportunity to choose a response to Injustice that glorifies God in our lives. And our destiny depends on our choices, we none of us have to be controlled by the world and the prince of this world. We can always stand against Injustice, there is always a way open for us to do that. Does not the hunger strike of
> Samer Issawi give us a perfect illustration of that? Here is a man falsely imprisoned, but he refuses to accept those unjust terms, he says I will hunger and thirst for justice and I shall be filled, one way or another. Sherri
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *His living, the fact Samer still lives, is a glorification of God *
> 
> God gave the Israeli's the ability to force feed this POS. Hurray.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Todd---what a  WASTE  ----"force"  is the operative  word----the
> exertion of  FORCE  ----to accomplish  WORK------what a waste of
> FORCE.        they are wasting those nice big syringes----all kinds of
> bottles of sterile liquids     and most of all   MEDICAL EXPERTISE==
> on a useless lump of protoplasm
Click to expand...


I wish someone would force me to eat charbroiled kabobs with asha, potata, tomat and taqoose.


----------



## irosie91

gravity----control yourself------I am drinking coffee with no sugar and not milk---
    not even that weird  spice mix hubby compounds----uhm do you use 
    ----uhm     stuff in your coffee----- ?  HAWAIJJ ??    a mix of cardamom, 
    cloves, nutmeg, ginger-----????   ----an anecdote-->>-hubby went to 
    court----for a traffic ticket-----he had in his pocket----a little container 
    of the stuff-------but now you have to go thru SECURITY  ----so the 
    cop found the container----with the POWDER  in it-----and asked  
    "what's this"?          poor hubby could not remember a single spice 
    name in english and-------flustered along---the little container got HELD
    in security.   He got it back----maybe I can send some to samer---to 
    STIMULATE HIS APPETITE---


----------



## irosie91

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> A Note to AP and Amnesty International Are They Just Waiting for Samer Issawi to Die?
> 
> by ALISON WEIR
> 
> Are They Just Waiting for Samer Issawi to Die? » Counterpunch: Tells the Facts, Names the Names
> 
> Sherri




   for the record---ALISON WEIR   is a well known islamo nazi sow  propagandaist
               it is her  "BREAD AND BUTTER"


----------



## Ernie S.

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> #PalHunger | Samer Issawi in ?critical condition? on day 203 of hunger strike | Occupied Palestine | ??????                                                                                                                               203 days on hunger strike and Samer Issawi still lives, we do have an amazing and awesome God! His living, the fact Samer still lives, is a glorification of God with a human life, am I not filled with awe and wonder and thankfullness to my God to witness this miracle of God! And those who speak out on his behalf keep running into a wall of silence. But we never stop raising our voices on his behalf and to oppose the Occupation.Silence, that has always been the response of the world to Injustice! But we know individuals always have an opportunity to choose a response to Injustice that glorifies God in our lives. And our destiny depends on our choices, we none of us have to be controlled by the world and the prince of this world. We can always stand against Injustice, there is always a way open for us to do that. Does not the hunger strike of Samer Issawi give us a perfect illustration of that? Here is a man falsely imprisoned, but he refuses to accept those unjust terms, he says I will hunger and thirst for justice and I shall be filled, one way or another. Sherri



I see 5 red splats was enough for you and you opted out of the rep system.

204 days now and you claim miracle. Yeah, right. I call it medical intervention. I say let him become a martyr.


----------



## irosie91

amusingly----there were comments from the islamo nazi 
pig sty  ----indicating that   SAMER IS DYING OF MEDICAL 
NEGLECT        and now ----the grunting has turned into  

    ALLAHUAKBAR_----ALLAH IS SAVING SAMER MIRACULOUSLY

      reminds me of  Sala'adin------after   Rabbi Moshe ben 
      Maimon-----treated his sicknesses----he told his idiot 
      followers     "allah saved me"


----------



## High_Gravity

irosie91 said:


> gravity----control yourself------I am drinking coffee with no sugar and not milk---
> not even that weird  spice mix hubby compounds----uhm do you use
> ----uhm     stuff in your coffee----- ?  HAWAIJJ ??    a mix of cardamom,
> cloves, nutmeg, ginger-----????   ----an anecdote-->>-hubby went to
> court----for a traffic ticket-----he had in his pocket----a little container
> of the stuff-------but now you have to go thru SECURITY  ----so the
> cop found the container----with the POWDER  in it-----and asked
> "what's this"?          poor hubby could not remember a single spice
> name in english and-------flustered along---the little container got HELD
> in security.   He got it back----maybe I can send some to samer---to
> STIMULATE HIS APPETITE---



No need, the Israelis give Samer Dunkin Donuts coffee for breakfast.


----------



## irosie91

High_Gravity said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> gravity----control yourself------I am drinking coffee with no sugar and not milk---
> not even that weird  spice mix hubby compounds----uhm do you use
> ----uhm     stuff in your coffee----- ?  HAWAIJJ ??    a mix of cardamom,
> cloves, nutmeg, ginger-----????   ----an anecdote-->>-hubby went to
> court----for a traffic ticket-----he had in his pocket----a little container
> of the stuff-------but now you have to go thru SECURITY  ----so the
> cop found the container----with the POWDER  in it-----and asked
> "what's this"?          poor hubby could not remember a single spice
> name in english and-------flustered along---the little container got HELD
> in security.   He got it back----maybe I can send some to samer---to
> STIMULATE HIS APPETITE---
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No need, the Israelis give Samer Dunkin Donuts coffee for breakfast.
Click to expand...


  Damn    THAT TOO???      does he get a chunk of  baklava?----or 
    uhm that other stuff   MAHMOUL  (? spelling)


----------



## High_Gravity

irosie91 said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> gravity----control yourself------I am drinking coffee with no sugar and not milk---
> not even that weird  spice mix hubby compounds----uhm do you use
> ----uhm     stuff in your coffee----- ?  HAWAIJJ ??    a mix of cardamom,
> cloves, nutmeg, ginger-----????   ----an anecdote-->>-hubby went to
> court----for a traffic ticket-----he had in his pocket----a little container
> of the stuff-------but now you have to go thru SECURITY  ----so the
> cop found the container----with the POWDER  in it-----and asked
> "what's this"?          poor hubby could not remember a single spice
> name in english and-------flustered along---the little container got HELD
> in security.   He got it back----maybe I can send some to samer---to
> STIMULATE HIS APPETITE---
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No need, the Israelis give Samer Dunkin Donuts coffee for breakfast.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Damn    THAT TOO???      does he get a chunk of  baklava?----or
> uhm that other stuff   MAHMOUL  (? spelling)
Click to expand...


He gets Samboosas for brunch.


----------



## Truthseeker420

Israel has nothing but contempt for Americans why would they care about a Palestinian?


----------



## High_Gravity

Truthseeker420 said:


> *Israel has nothing but contempt for Americans* why would they care about a Palestinian?



Where did you come up with that rubbish?


----------



## irosie91

High_Gravity said:


> Truthseeker420 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Israel has nothing but contempt for Americans* why would they care about a Palestinian?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where did you come up with that rubbish?
Click to expand...


I am fascinated      who is  TRUTHSEEKER      anyone know anything ?  
Does it mean    "ISRAELIS"  have contempt for americans?     I wonder how 
it got that impression?


----------



## High_Gravity

irosie91 said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truthseeker420 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Israel has nothing but contempt for Americans* why would they care about a Palestinian?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where did you come up with that rubbish?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am fascinated      who is  TRUTHSEEKER      anyone know anything ?
> Does it mean    "ISRAELIS"  have contempt for americans?     I wonder how
> it got that impression?
Click to expand...


He must have Israelis confused with Pakistanis.


----------



## irosie91

High_Gravity said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where did you come up with that rubbish?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am fascinated      who is  TRUTHSEEKER      anyone know anything ?
> Does it mean    "ISRAELIS"  have contempt for americans?     I wonder how
> it got that impression?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He must have Israelis confused with Pakistanis.
Click to expand...


Maybe it is hungry-----got anything for our dear  TRUTHSEEKER?----
it is possible he is ON A HUNGER STRIKE as a means of  

               finding    THE TRUTH

                      his brain is starved for cous-cous


----------



## High_Gravity

The word on the street is Samer is being served fresh fish over rice with lemons tonight, with bussel.


----------



## irosie91

High_Gravity said:


> The word on the street is Samer is being served fresh fish over rice with lemons tonight, with bussel.



bussel????


----------



## irosie91

High_Gravity said:


> The word on the street is Samer is being served fresh fish over rice with lemons tonight, with bussel.



  I have it from  A RELIABLE SOURCE   that israeli prisons employ  the nazi 
torture technique of   <gasp>   INCOMPLETE DEBONING OF THE FISH


----------



## High_Gravity

irosie91 said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> The word on the street is Samer is being served fresh fish over rice with lemons tonight, with bussel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bussel????
Click to expand...


Bussel is onions in Arabic no?


----------



## High_Gravity

irosie91 said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> The word on the street is Samer is being served fresh fish over rice with lemons tonight, with bussel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have it from  A RELIABLE SOURCE   that israeli prisons employ  the nazi
> torture technique of   <gasp>   INCOMPLETE DEBONING OF THE FISH
Click to expand...


Thats terrible! Does Samer get vinegar with his fish?


----------



## Truthseeker420

irosie91 said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truthseeker420 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Israel has nothing but contempt for Americans* why would they care about a Palestinian?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where did you come up with that rubbish?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am fascinated      who is  TRUTHSEEKER      anyone know anything ?
> Does it mean    "ISRAELIS"  have contempt for americans?     I wonder how
> it got that impression?
Click to expand...


That is a generalization based on my experience...much like a hooker has contempt for her john.


----------



## irosie91

High_Gravity said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> The word on the street is Samer is being served fresh fish over rice with lemons tonight, with bussel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have it from  A RELIABLE SOURCE   that israeli prisons employ  the nazi
> torture technique of   <gasp>   INCOMPLETE DEBONING OF THE FISH
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thats terrible! Does Samer get vinegar with his fish?
Click to expand...


Depends on  how the fish is administered.    Sometimes   samer  shuts his mouth tight---
and scrunches his face up -----and REFUSES   the spoonful of food    (like when outsiders 
are watching     if they have cameras)     Then the food has to be administered via----a 
secondary orifice      which I cannot name in mixed company      In those cases the items to 
be administered are sprinkled liberally  with   cayenne powder  .........or--well 
that is what sherri told me.    They save the vinegar  for  his lobster salad and some of his 
mixed drinks ------he likes  WHISKEY SOURS-----    ???    I have no idea how those are 
made----but Israeli prisons do them with rum--vinegar---a bit of sugar----and a cherry 
and a splash of  Manishewitz  (spelling?)


----------



## PredFan

Isn't that terrorist piece of shit dead yet?


----------



## irosie91

PredFan said:


> Isn't that terrorist pice of shit dead yet?



dead?     I heard he's getting married----


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

I was just reading a UN Release written by my Jewish friend Richard Falk, UN Special Rapporteur, demanding Israel release Samer Issawi and two other hunger striking Palestinian political prisoners who are being unlawfully detained. I do not know what happened to Aymen Shirwana, the other hunger strike prisoner. He is not mentioned, I will provide the link to the UN document when I get home, posting now from my phone. Sherri


----------



## PredFan

irosie91 said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't that terrorist pice of shit dead yet?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dead?     I heard he's getting married----
Click to expand...


So yeah, he will be dead soon.


----------



## High_Gravity

PredFan said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't that terrorist pice of shit dead yet?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dead?     I heard he's getting married----
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So yeah, he will be dead soon.
Click to expand...


----------



## High_Gravity

irosie91 said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have it from  A RELIABLE SOURCE   that israeli prisons employ  the nazi
> torture technique of   <gasp>   INCOMPLETE DEBONING OF THE FISH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats terrible! Does Samer get vinegar with his fish?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Depends on  how the fish is administered.    Sometimes   samer  shuts his mouth tight---
> and scrunches his face up -----and REFUSES   the spoonful of food    (like when outsiders
> are watching     if they have cameras)     Then the food has to be administered via----a
> secondary orifice      which I cannot name in mixed company      In those cases the items to
> be administered are sprinkled liberally  with   cayenne powder  .........or--well
> that is what sherri told me.    They save the vinegar  for  his lobster salad and some of his
> mixed drinks ------he likes  WHISKEY SOURS-----    ???    I have no idea how those are
> made----but Israeli prisons do them with rum--vinegar---a bit of sugar----and a cherry
> and a splash of  Manishewitz  (spelling?)
Click to expand...


Samer is a Rum and Coke man, the Israelis hook him up during Happy Hour on Tuesdays and Fridays.


----------



## Hossfly

High_Gravity said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> No need, the Israelis give Samer Dunkin Donuts coffee for breakfast.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damn    THAT TOO???      does he get a chunk of  baklava?----or
> uhm that other stuff   MAHMOUL  (? spelling)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He gets Samboosas for brunch.
Click to expand...

Don't do this to us H_G! It's torture.


----------



## High_Gravity

Hossfly said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Damn    THAT TOO???      does he get a chunk of  baklava?----or
> uhm that other stuff   MAHMOUL  (? spelling)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He gets Samboosas for brunch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't do this to us H_G! It's torture.
Click to expand...


LOL! Talk to the Israelis, their the ones serving up all these delicious feasts to their prisoners.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Jailed Palestinian hunger striker faces death Family and friends of Samer Issawi, on hunger strike for more than 200 days in Israeli jail, say he may die any moment. 2/13/13

Jailed Palestinian hunger striker faces death - Features - Al Jazeera English






From today's article:

""He is chasing death," Samer Issawi's sister, Shireen, says. "My brother is in serious danger." Issawi, 33, has been on a hunger strike in an Israeli jail for more than 203 days. Initially released by Israeli authorities in an October 2011 prisoner swap, Issawi was re-arrested in July 2012 and told he would have to serve the remaining 20-years of his original sentence for allegedly violating the conditions of his release. It is not officially known how prison authorities have kept him alive during months of not eating. Some of Issawis supporters said he was being force fed through an intravenous tube, but the latest reports from prison indicate that he has begun refusing all nutrients and water and that he faces imminent death.

His sister said that Palestinian Prisoner Society lawyer Jawad Boulos, who represents Issawi, recounted that on a recent hospital visit that the hunger-striker told him: "I'm reaching the end of the tunnel. I'm either going to see the light of freedom or the light of martyrdom." Issawis supporters say he has been held since July in administrative detention - which means he has not been formally charged with a crime. He either wants to be formally charged and given a fair trial, or released, and will continue his hunger strike until one of these things happens."

So, which shall it be?

Will Israel free this unlawfully detained man or will God free him and he be eternally with Him?

Sherri


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Protest in support of prisoners, Ofer prison, Feb. 12, 2013











Palestinians students from Birzeit University suspend their studies, protesting in front of Ofer prison as five Palestinians; Samer Issawi, Ayman Sharawneh, Jafar Ezzdein, Tariq Kaadan, Yousef Yassin, are still on hunger strike in Israeli prisons of the Occupation.

 Sherri


----------



## MHunterB

*yawn*


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn




----------



## irosie91

I have a wonderful idea for the protesters-----they can MAKE A DEAL----get a few hundred 
volunteers to  PLEDGE their lives  in compensation for any   Israeli ---in Israel or abroad 
who dies as a result of  ISLAMIC TERRORIST attack      I would suggest they offer 
at least 20 per loss to islamic terrorism     --that way   Israel could fell confident 
that  Israeli lives are protected even with the release of terrorist prisoners.     
Anyone wish to congratulate me for my brilliant and charitable 
suggestion       I WISH TO SAVE SAMIR       I want to save LOTS OF LIVES


----------



## Connery

SherriMunnerlyn said:


>



Sammi looks a little tipsy in this one...


----------



## irosie91

last message???   did the grub kick the bucket???


----------



## High_Gravity

Why would Samer want to live the Israeli jails and give up all those tasty shawarmas, kababs, asha, hummus, samboosas, grape leaves and sheesh tawook?


----------



## irosie91

Connery said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sammi looks a little tipsy in this one...
Click to expand...


what is flying around his head?     vultures waiting to nip his nose?


----------



## High_Gravity

Samers dinner tonight catered in from Tel Aviv.


----------



## High_Gravity

For dessert for Samer


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Now, that is a beautiful Photo, I imagine my God fills Samer's head with images like this one, each and every day of his life! And it is God alone who sustains Samer and gives him life each day! What an awesome God He is!

Sherri


----------



## High_Gravity

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Now, that is a beautiful Photo, I imagine my God fills Samer's head with images like this one, each and every day of his life! And it is God alone who sustains Samer and gives him life each day! What an awesome God He is!
> 
> Sherri



You are fucking deranged. Something is seriously wrong with you.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

High_Gravity said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, that is a beautiful Photo, I imagine my God fills Samer's head with images like this one, each and every day of his life! And it is God alone who sustains Samer and gives him life each day! What an awesome God He is!
> 
> Sherri
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are fucking deranged. Something is seriously wrong with you.
Click to expand...


For believing in God? Try it, it really would help you to deal with all that hate inside of you!

Sherri


----------



## High_Gravity

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, that is a beautiful Photo, I imagine my God fills Samer's head with images like this one, each and every day of his life! And it is God alone who sustains Samer and gives him life each day! What an awesome God He is!
> 
> Sherri
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are fucking deranged. Something is seriously wrong with you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For believing in God? Try it, it really would help you to deal with all that hate inside of you!
> 
> Sherri
Click to expand...


Yeah if you say so.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Israel: UN expert calls for the immediate release of three Palestinian detainees on hunger strike held without charges Office of the High Commissioner for Human Rights PRESS RELEASE

"GENEVA (13 February 2013)  United Nations Special Rapporteur Richard Falk today called for the immediate release of three Palestinian detainees held without charges by Israel. Mr. Falk expressed deep concern for the fate of Tarek Qaadan and Jafar Azzidine, who are on their 78th day of hunger strike, and Samer Al-Issawi, who has been on partial hunger strike for over 200 days. Continuing to hold Mr. Qaadan, Mr Azzidine and Mr. Al-Issawi under these conditions is inhumane. Israel is responsible for any permanent harm, warned the independent expert designated by the Human Rights Council to monitor and report on Israeli rights violations in Palestine. If Israeli officials cannot present evidence to support charges against these men, then they must be released immediately.

Mr. Qaadan and Mr. Azzidine are reportedly on the verge of death, with the threat of a fatal heart attack looming, the expert noted...They were transferred to Assaf Harofi Hospital near Tel Aviv on 24 January 2013 after their conditions deteriorated sharply. This is the second time that Mr. Azzidine and Mr. Qaadan have undertaken hunger strikes against administrative detention, since they took part in the mass hunger strike of Palestinians from 17 April to 14 May 2012. Mr. Qaadan had been released after 15 months of detention on 8 July 2012 and Mr. Azzidine had been released on 19 June 2012 after three months of detention, before being re-arrested. Israel must end the appalling and unlawful treatment of Palestinian detainees..." "

Israel: UN expert calls for the immediate release of three Palestinian detainees on hunger strike held without charges « Today In Gaza

Sherri


----------



## irosie91

I have a wonderful idea-----Richard Falk can pledge HIS life-----in return for any 
death by terrorist act  caused by an agency or group with which any of the 
hungers striking  prisoners have been associated  over the next 20 years


----------



## irosie91

High_Gravity said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, that is a beautiful Photo, I imagine my God fills Samer's head with images like this one, each and every day of his life! And it is God alone who sustains Samer and gives him life each day! What an awesome God He is!
> 
> Sherri
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are fucking deranged. Something is seriously wrong with you.
Click to expand...




GRAVITY !!!!!      puhleeeeze        sherri is having a DIVINE----uhm....interlude

      (such interludes are often associated with pahologies of the 
          right temporal lobe of the brain----don't excite her---she may CONVULSE)


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> #PalHunger | Samer Issawi in ?critical condition? on day 203 of hunger strike | Occupied Palestine | ??????                                                                                                                               203 days on hunger strike and Samer Issawi still lives, we do have an amazing and awesome God! His living, the fact Samer still lives, is a glorification of God with a human life, am I not filled with awe and wonder and thankfullness to my God to witness this miracle of God! And those who speak out on his behalf keep running into a wall of silence. But we never stop raising our voices on his behalf and to oppose the Occupation.Silence, that has always been the response of the world to Injustice! But we know individuals always have an opportunity to choose a response to Injustice that glorifies God in our lives. And our destiny depends on our choices, we none of us have to be controlled by the world and the prince of this world. We can always stand against Injustice, there is always a way open for us to do that. Does not the hunger strike of Samer Issawi give us a perfect illustration of that? Here is a man falsely imprisoned, but he refuses to accept those unjust terms, he says I will hunger and thirst for justice and I shall be filled, one way or another. Sherri
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *His living, the fact Samer still lives, is a glorification of God *
> 
> God gave the Israeli's the ability to force feed this POS. Hurray.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot,
> 
> I am really sorry you know nothing about Christianity and how Christians have opportunities to glorify God with our lives, that is so sad. I am going to Pray for you right now and go to my Bible study class this morning and ask for Prayers specifically for you. Jesus loves you, this I do know, despite all of your lack of concern over all the other human beings He created.
> 
> Sherri
Click to expand...


I'm glad that you love terrorists. Not sure why you also hate Jews.

My concern for other humans leads me to not love terrorists who like to kill other humans. 
Pray for wisdom, you're falling short.


----------



## Ernie S.

irosie91 said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have it from  A RELIABLE SOURCE   that israeli prisons employ  the nazi
> torture technique of   <gasp>   INCOMPLETE DEBONING OF THE FISH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats terrible! Does Samer get vinegar with his fish?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Depends on  how the fish is administered.    Sometimes   samer  shuts his mouth tight---
> and scrunches his face up -----and REFUSES   the spoonful of food    (like when outsiders
> are watching     if they have cameras)     Then the food has to be administered via----a
> secondary orifice      which I cannot name in mixed company      In those cases the items to
> be administered are sprinkled liberally  with   cayenne powder  .........or--well
> that is what sherri told me.    They save the vinegar  for  his lobster salad and some of his
> mixed drinks ------he likes  WHISKEY SOURS-----    ???    I have no idea how those are
> made----but Israeli prisons do them with rum--vinegar---a bit of sugar----and a cherry
> and a splash of  Manishewitz  (spelling?)
Click to expand...


I thought Wednesday was Clams Casino night.


----------



## irosie91

Ernie S. said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thats terrible! Does Samer get vinegar with his fish?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Depends on  how the fish is administered.    Sometimes   samer  shuts his mouth tight---
> and scrunches his face up -----and REFUSES   the spoonful of food    (like when outsiders
> are watching     if they have cameras)     Then the food has to be administered via----a
> secondary orifice      which I cannot name in mixed company      In those cases the items to
> be administered are sprinkled liberally  with   cayenne powder  .........or--well
> that is what sherri told me.    They save the vinegar  for  his lobster salad and some of his
> mixed drinks ------he likes  WHISKEY SOURS-----    ???    I have no idea how those are
> made----but Israeli prisons do them with rum--vinegar---a bit of sugar----and a cherry
> and a splash of  Manishewitz  (spelling?)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I thought Wednesday was Clams Casino night.
Click to expand...


no  wednesday is  BINGO night-----clams are done 
as a  NEW ENGLAND CLAM BAKE  on the beach  -----thursday----just before dusk


----------



## MHunterB

Now THAT's torture - for the Israelis, if they keep kosher.  Clams are incurably treyf : ((


----------



## irosie91

MHunterB said:


> Now THAT's torture - for the Israelis, if they keep kosher.  Clams are incurably treyf : ((



Marge----but they are HALAL      so are camel burgers     why should our dear samer 
be confined to  KOSHER?


  PS    they do the CLAM BAKE on the beach in order to keep the prison kitchen 
KOSHER------use your head    Marge -----they do the camel roasts on the beach, too.
----separate utensils,   of course


----------



## member

High_Gravity said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are fucking deranged. Something is seriously wrong with you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _*For believing in God*_? Try it, it really would help you to deal with _all that hate inside of you_!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Yeah if you say so*.
Click to expand...


sounded like it wasn't *God* he got mad at -- maybe it was all that other stuff: "*the hate inside of him*" - hm_mm_m - his posts are calm to me. (excluding this: _"You are fucking deranged...")._

_*?*_


----------



## Hossfly

irosie91 said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, that is a beautiful Photo, I imagine my God fills Samer's head with images like this one, each and every day of his life! And it is God alone who sustains Samer and gives him life each day! What an awesome God He is!
> 
> Sherri
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are fucking deranged. Something is seriously wrong with you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GRAVITY !!!!!      puhleeeeze        sherri is having a DIVINE----uhm....interlude
> 
> (such interludes are often associated with pahologies of the
> right temporal lobe of the brain----don't excite her---she may CONVULSE)
Click to expand...

Sherri fantasizing over a mangy, fleabitten camel?


----------



## irosie91

Hossfly said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are fucking deranged. Something is seriously wrong with you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GRAVITY !!!!!      puhleeeeze        sherri is having a DIVINE----uhm....interlude
> 
> (such interludes are often associated with pahologies of the
> right temporal lobe of the brain----don't excite her---she may CONVULSE)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sherri fantasizing over a mangy, fleabitten camel?
Click to expand...



I wonder just what that fantasy ENTAILS


----------



## irosie91

reabhloideach said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israel makes a big mistake by taking prisoners during war----sadly ---the
> best course would be a horrible choice-----ie EMULATING THE ISA-
> RESPECTERS------subject them to obscene mutilation torture murder---
> the kind of thing that turns sherri  ****ON****
> 
> 
> 
> 
> typical post from a jew.
Click to expand...



Thanks deach----I did not know it was THAT good---just something I typed 
                                  off the cuff-----so to speak.


----------



## Connery

High_Gravity said:


> For dessert for Samer



That is kind of rich he will need.....


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Samer Issawi A Man Following The Teachings Of Jesus, But Who Does Not Call Himself A Christian

I watch this man from a distance, a man who has hungered for justice for over 200 days now, living out the teachings of Jesus Christ in His life. It is Jesus who says those who hunger and thirst for justice shall be filled. He spoke those words in His Sermon on The Mount. 

And the cover of Christianity Today this January February 2013 edition reads, Worshiping Jesus In The Mosque, Inside the World Of A Muslim Follower Of Isa. And a story follows, discussing Muslim followers of Isa.

What I have been watching and speaking about to Christians and others around me and on discussion boards for years now, discussed as an observed practice in a Christian publication, I wish Arthur Gish was here to read this. He is not, but his wife Peggy is, perhaps in Iraq today in a Kurdish village teaching Muslims about Jesus ways, to live a life of nonviolent resistance.

Sherri


----------



## syrenn

Is he dead yet?


----------



## Hossfly

syrenn said:


> Is he dead yet?


The smell is rife, but the martyr breathes,PBUH.


----------



## irosie91

Thruout the  last 14 centuries----the  program of   invasion, murder, rape, pillage 
and oppression   has been marked with  MANY MANY tenuous   "ALLIANCES"  
even while it was still confined to arabia      Early in the course of the career of the 
RAPIST pig------whilst he was building his army and following on theft and pillage and 
enslavment by attacking  the caravans and villages of  polytheists-----and even upon  mecca itself which was the CENTRE of  arabian polytheistic religion------the RAPIST PIG ----
lauded   all    NON POLYTHEISTS  as his allies      The rest is history----a history 
of  rape and pillage upon former   "FRIENDS"   on libels of "treason"----until he finally 
decreed    that the ENTIRE ARABIAN PENNINSULA  must be cleared of all "others"------including monotheistic    zoroastrians,  christians and jews -----and so they were and their shrines      As the program of conquest, murder, rape and pillage EXPANDED----there 
were more tenuous and  TEMPORARY     "alliances"  -----as needed for the attainment of 
IMMEDIATE GOALS -----followed by genocide of former  "allies"  

In the  latter part of the 20th century----the   USA was drawn into one such alliance ---
THE TALIBAN   presented as  "FREEDOM FIGHTERS"     out to help the USA  
removed RUSSIAN INFLUENCE   in  Afghanistan ------and the leaders of the USA  
funded them and armed them and then watched them stone women in sport stadiums 
and ----NOW  see them for what they are      TERRORISTS

This temporary alliance thing marks the entire   1400 year history.    In fact the jews 
of  palestine did involve themselves in some short term alliances in order to repel 
the crusaders      THE KURDS    were highly valuable allies in the progam  of 
ISLAMIC IMPERIALISM  ------and now---though themselves muslims (but not arabs) 
are held to be the garbage of the Middle east by the UMMAH

At the present time----the focus of the UMMAH  is the destructon of    HINDU 
INDIA  -----HINDU INFLUENCE  in asia and africa  and ---last but by no means  
LEAST   the annhilation of Israel     WITH WHOM TO ALLY NOW?  

   YOU GUESSED IT -----CHISTENDOM!!!!!!!! 
                              and so a new found    "LOVE FOR ISA"
                                   so desperate for this alliance of destruction 
                                   are they that they are struggling to form 
                                   a muslim/christian synthesis for a COMMON 
                                   CAUSE    (which boils down to  "kill the jews 
                                                     and hindus)

   it is not new-----for the sake of power    THE MOGHUL   AKBAR tried 
      to create a    MUSLIM HINDU  synthesis--        need I go into how 
                                                          that one worked out-??---something 
                                                          like the USA/TALIBAN   "alliance"


----------



## Lipush

"Typical post from a Jew"

Says so seal after "Whaaaaaa! mommy! the evil Juden say they're chosen and better than us Gentiles! the evil Jeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeews! waaaaaah!"


----------



## MHunterB

Lipush, I've tried to explain to sealie that GOD's love is not limited, that He has love enough for every single group of us to be 'chosen' for some purpose of His.  Our purpose as Jews is to live by Torah and to witness that ALL human beings were all created by the same loving Parent.....   I don't presume to know the purpose of any other group, but I am certain none of us are here to be some kind of negative example.

There's nothing in Torah to say we Jews were the only ones ever chosen by GOD:  there is some reference to other Covenants He has made with other peoples.  

So I believe it's only reasonable to suppose we've EACH got our 'commission' from the LORD for this or that little purpose.  Dad loving me didn't take anything away from his love for Sis - it's ridiculous to suggest GOD is less able to love than a mere human!


----------



## irosie91

Samer has the distinction of   LONGEST TIME ON THE 'CRITICAL LIST' 

   Long long ago----I had a job that included typing up the hospital census---
that meant just  ADMITTED,  DISCHARGED,   ON CRITICAL.   OFF CRITICAL 
and DIED.     It was a very large hospital      as to   On critical----each day  s
something like   4 to  8  names    off critical  2 to 5 names ---died 2 to 7 names
    but the   "ON CRITICAL"    was not just those put  ON  that day---it was 
the whole list which was    ON     -----I never say anyone  ON CRITICAL  for  WEEKS ---
let alone  MONTHS-----what a miracle.    I wonder by what criteria this  "ON CRITICAL"  
was determined


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Well, I felt priviliged to listen to a local paster speak about The Eternal Covenant spoken about in Hebrews 13:20, this was a part of God's plan for Humanity before the world was even created, that culminated with the life and death of Jesus Christ. I had never listened to God's plan for mankind spoken of quiet in that fashion, at least that I could recall. And I certainly felt Blessed for being there in that CBS session this past week.

Community Bible Study - Home

I am pretty sure what he was speaking about is the same everlasting covenant written about in this book, which addresses other obsolete covenants, as well.

The term is eternal covent/everlasting covenant.

Divine Covenants by A.W. Pink-Part One-The Everlasting Covenant

Sherri


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

syrenn said:


> Is he dead yet?



FUCK YOU!

I am editing my prior post, as I know nothing about you, but only a scumbag asks a question like you keep asking!

DNA may or may not describe your MALADY!


----------



## Hossfly

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Well, I felt priviliged to listen to a local paster speak about The Eternal Covenant spoken about in Hebrews 13:20, this was a part of God's plan for Humanity before the world was even created, that culminated with the life and death of Jesus Christ. I had never listened to God's plan for mankind spoken of quiet in that fashion, at least that I could recall. And I certainly felt Blessed for being there in that CBS session this past week.
> 
> Community Bible Study - Home
> 
> I am pretty sure what he was speaking about is the same everlasting covenant written about in this book, which addresses other obsolete covenants, as well.
> 
> The term is eternal covent/everlasting covenant.
> 
> Divine Covenants by A.W. Pink-Part One-The Everlasting Covenant
> 
> Sherri


Can Frau Sherri, that "good Christian woman," convince the auhorities in many Muslims countries that it should not be a crime to  hold Bible Studies.  After all, Frau Sherri has the freedom to do it here, so why can't her Christian brethren do so in Muslim countries?  In addition, she can request that all the imprisoned pastors be freed.

A Day in the Tortured Life of Christians in the Middle East


----------



## Hossfly

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is he dead yet?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FUCK YOU!
> 
> I am editing my prior post, as I know nothing about you, but only a scumbag asks a question like you keep asking!
> 
> DNA may or may not describe your MALADY!
Click to expand...

How long were you a dock worker? How long to learn to cuss like that?


----------



## irosie91

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is he dead yet?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Were your ancestors asking that question over and over again as they crucified Jesus?
> 
> Is your DNA why you keep asking that question here?
> 
> Sherri
Click to expand...



sherri    it was YOUR ancestors who  crucified Jesus   and     hundreds of thousands of 
other victims of their endless brutality.    It is a slow agonizing death---the kind your
ancestors enjoyed and the kind your  co-ideologues STILL enjoy.    Had Jesus 
been convicted by the sanhedrin of a CAPITAL CRIME  he could have been executed 
but not by crucifixtion.    He was not so convicted.     Didn't you ever read the bible?

as to  "DNA"    it seems that not only did you not read the bible----you did not pass 
high school biology either     Did you graduate high school?

Getting back to the bible---it is clear that Jesus hung on a bit long and  your 
roman ancestors were getting bored----so the story is that they played torture 
games----the kind your ancestors enjoyed and you and your co ideologues still 
enjoy-----Do you still have fantasies of watching people being eaten by lions?
How about those sever the genitalia and shove the severed organ down the 
throats ----the stuff you and your colleagues so enjoy?     more and more 
fantasies?     Of course you ancestors did not crucify only jews ----they crucified 
hundreds of thousands of gentiles too----and played torture games 
with humans as an entertainment for your ancestor sluts.   The tradition was 
carried thruout  europe by your ancestors and even brought to the United States.
Lynchings done by your ancestors often included entertainment for your slut 
ancestresses that involved your favorite mutilations   

Bibilical law disallows ANY form of mutilation---even tatoos which were 
common in babylon way back then.    Your ancestors marked 
even the most humble members of society----with burns and disfigurements 
for minor crimes     and that  perversity was also carried into various parts 
of europe and even england.     Its probably not a  DNA  issue----your 
people  LEARN   their vile perversities from each other and their 
religion  "teachers"

Islamic law includes disfigurements-----but I do not know if that habit preceded 
islam or like the nazi laws they picked up from constantine to use against  "kaffirin" 
as constantine used them to impose his and your brand of christianity---they got 
the idea from your ancestors


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

irosie91 said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is he dead yet?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Were your ancestors asking that question over and over again as they crucified Jesus?
> 
> Is your DNA why you keep asking that question here?
> 
> Sherri
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> sherri    it was YOUR ancestors who  crucified Jesus   and     hundreds of thousands of
> other victims of their endless brutality.    It is a slow agonizing death---the kind your
> ancestors enjoyed and the kind your  co-ideologues STILL enjoy.    Had Jesus
> been convicted by the sanhedrin of a CAPITAL CRIME  he could have been executed
> but not by crucifixtion.    He was not so convicted.     Didn't you ever read the bible?
> 
> as to  "DNA"    it seems that not only did you not read the bible----you did not pass
> high school biology either     Did you graduate high school?
> 
> Getting back to the bible---it is clear that Jesus hung on a bit long and  your
> roman ancestors were getting bored----so the story is that they played torture
> games----the kind your ancestors enjoyed and you and your co ideologues still
> enjoy-----Do you still have fantasies of watching people being eaten by lions?
> How about those sever the genitalia and shove the severed organ down the
> throats ----the stuff you and your colleagues so enjoy?     more and more
> fantasies?     Of course you ancestors did not crucify only jews ----they crucified
> hundreds of thousands of gentiles too----and played torture games
> with humans as an entertainment for your ancestor sluts.   The tradition was
> carried thruout  europe by your ancestors and even brought to the United States.
> Lynchings done by your ancestors often included entertainment for your slut
> ancestresses that involved your favorite mutilations
> 
> Bibilical law disallows ANY form of mutilation---even tatoos which were
> common in babylon way back then.    Your ancestors marked
> even the most humble members of society----with burns and disfigurements
> for minor crimes     and that  perversity was also carried into various parts
> of europe and even england.     Its probably not a  DNA  issue----your
> people  LEARN   their vile perversities from each other and their
> religion  "teachers"
> 
> Islamic law includes disfigurements-----but I do not know if that habit preceded
> islam or like the nazi laws they picked up from constantine to use against  "kaffirin"
> as constantine used them to impose his and your brand of christianity---they got
> the idea from your ancestors
Click to expand...


irosie,

Jews killed Jesus, the Gospels tell the story of how The High Priest Caiaphas plotted His death, I was actually just studying about that in my Bible Study in The Gospel of John. He actually saw Jesus death as necessary to maintain the Jews position in The Occupation, Jewish leaders had certain power and authority given to them by the Romans and he saw Jesus as a threat to them. Below is a link to an article addressing this further, and I was just reading, from that article, the bones of a man believed to be this Caiaphas were fairly recently discovered in an ossuary, in the 1900s, his given name was Joseph, he died at age 60. He uttered a Prophecy recorded by John, "Ye know nothing at all, nor consider that it is expedient for us, that one man should die for the people, and that the whole nation perish not." John 11:50

5. Interpreting Caiaphas?s ?Prophecy? of the Savior?s Death | Religious Studies Center

None of us can prove a genetic tie to anyone who lived in Palestine when Jesus was crucified. And even if there was one, none of us are responsible for what our ancestors did. If we were, we would all have a lot to be accountable for. 

Sherri


----------



## Wicked Jester

Is that Sameol' punk still alive?

He sure has been dying for a long time now....Good to see those Israeli's taking such good care of the lil' terrorist bastard....Lord knows an Israeli could never expect the same from any of those evil lil' gypsy Palestinian terrorist motherfuckers.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Wicked Jester said:


> Is that Sameol' punk still alive?
> 
> He sure has been dying for a long time now....Good to see those Israeli's taking such good care of the lil' terrorist bastard....Lord knows an Israeli could never expect the same from any of those evil lil' gypsy Palestinian terrorist motherfuckers.



As you are judging him, may you be judged in that very same way! 

Have a good day, now! Praying that Judgment comes to you soon!


----------



## Hossfly

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is that Sameol' punk still alive?
> 
> He sure has been dying for a long time now....Good to see those Israeli's taking such good care of the lil' terrorist bastard....Lord knows an Israeli could never expect the same from any of those evil lil' gypsy Palestinian terrorist motherfuckers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you are judging him, may you be judged in that very same way!
> 
> Have a good day, now! Praying that Judgment comes to you soon!
Click to expand...

Isn't it strange that Frau Sherri, that "good Christian woman," is not praying for judgment against those who are busy killing her Christian brethren?

Pastor in Tanzania Killed in Brawl with Muslim Youths « Persecution News


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Hossfly said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is that Sameol' punk still alive?
> 
> He sure has been dying for a long time now....Good to see those Israeli's taking such good care of the lil' terrorist bastard....Lord knows an Israeli could never expect the same from any of those evil lil' gypsy Palestinian terrorist motherfuckers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you are judging him, may you be judged in that very same way!
> 
> Have a good day, now! Praying that Judgment comes to you soon!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Isn't it strange that Frau Sherri, that "good Christian woman," is not praying for judgment against those who are busy killing her Christian brethren?
> 
> Pastor in Tanzania Killed in Brawl with Muslim Youths « Persecution News
Click to expand...


No, my answer to your question, it is hard to pray about matters you do not even know are happening, and, for Christians, God leads us to care about what He desires for us to care about, and that is all about an individual and their relationship with Christ and where He leads the person. I was just reading a comment on Facebook, of a woman speaking about a conversation she had with her mother, who told her prayer for someone suffering was only heard by God if you shared in the pain of the one hurting, she called it the pain of prayer, God gives us burdens to care about certain people hurting, the woman who wrote this comment, I think she was a Muslim. But I know the truth of her words, a universal truth, I think.

Jesus was always drawn to those hurting, they had a special place in His heart. It should not be surprising for His followers to experience the same experience, being drawn to those hurting. The story of the Samaritan woman at the well is the perfect illustration of that. And now Jesus comes to the Palestinians and shows them His ways of nonviolent resistance to Occupation, Miko Peled states over 90% of resistance today is nonviolent resistance. God is in control and Jesus is there for the ones suffering who need Him most.

Sherri


----------



## skye

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> As you are judging him, may you be judged in that very same way!
> 
> Have a good day, now! Praying that Judgment comes to you soon!
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't it strange that Frau Sherri, that "good Christian woman," is not praying for judgment against those who are busy killing her Christian brethren?
> 
> Pastor in Tanzania Killed in Brawl with Muslim Youths « Persecution News
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, my answer to your question, it is hard to pray about matters you do not even know are happening, and, for Christians, God leads us to care about what He desires for us to care about, and that is all about an individual and their relationship with Christ and where He leads the person. I was just reading a comment on Facebook, of a woman speaking about a conversation she had with her mother, who told her prayer for someone suffering was only heard by God if you shared in the pain of the one hurting, she called it the pain of prayer, God gives us burdens to care about certain people hurting, the woman who wrote this comment, I think she was a Muslim. But I know the truth of her words, a universal truth, I think.
> 
> Jesus was always drawn to those hurting, they had a special place in His heart. It should not be surprising for His followers to experience the same experience, being drawn to those hurting. The story of the Samaritan woman at the well is the perfect illustration of that. And now Jesus comes to the Palestinians and shows them His ways of nonviolent resistance to Occupation, Miko Peled states over 90% of resistance today is nonviolent resistance. God is in control and Jesus is there for the ones suffering who need Him most.
> 
> Sherri
> 
> Sherri
Click to expand...



The real Jesus also cares about Israeli children killed by Palestinian terrorists! 

You've got "your Jesus" wrong.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

skye said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't it strange that Frau Sherri, that "good Christian woman," is not praying for judgment against those who are busy killing her Christian brethren?
> 
> Pastor in Tanzania Killed in Brawl with Muslim Youths « Persecution News
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, my answer to your question, it is hard to pray about matters you do not even know are happening, and, for Christians, God leads us to care about what He desires for us to care about, and that is all about an individual and their relationship with Christ and where He leads the person. I was just reading a comment on Facebook, of a woman speaking about a conversation she had with her mother, who told her prayer for someone suffering was only heard by God if you shared in the pain of the one hurting, she called it the pain of prayer, God gives us burdens to care about certain people hurting, the woman who wrote this comment, I think she was a Muslim. But I know the truth of her words, a universal truth, I think.
> 
> Jesus was always drawn to those hurting, they had a special place in His heart. It should not be surprising for His followers to experience the same experience, being drawn to those hurting. The story of the Samaritan woman at the well is the perfect illustration of that. And now Jesus comes to the Palestinians and shows them His ways of nonviolent resistance to Occupation, Miko Peled states over 90% of resistance today is nonviolent resistance. God is in control and Jesus is there for the ones suffering who need Him most.
> 
> Sherri
> 
> Sherri
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The real Jesus also cares about Israeli children killed by Palestinian terrorists!
> 
> You've got "your Jesus" wrong.
Click to expand...


There are no Israeli children being killed.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, my answer to your question, it is hard to pray about matters you do not even know are happening, and, for Christians, God leads us to care about what He desires for us to care about, and that is all about an individual and their relationship with Christ and where He leads the person. I was just reading a comment on Facebook, of a woman speaking about a conversation she had with her mother, who told her prayer for someone suffering was only heard by God if you shared in the pain of the one hurting, she called it the pain of prayer, God gives us burdens to care about certain people hurting, the woman who wrote this comment, I think she was a Muslim. But I know the truth of her words, a universal truth, I think.
> 
> Jesus was always drawn to those hurting, they had a special place in His heart. It should not be surprising for His followers to experience the same experience, being drawn to those hurting. The story of the Samaritan woman at the well is the perfect illustration of that. And now Jesus comes to the Palestinians and shows them His ways of nonviolent resistance to Occupation, Miko Peled states over 90% of resistance today is nonviolent resistance. God is in control and Jesus is there for the ones suffering who need Him most.
> 
> Sherri
> 
> Sherri
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The real Jesus also cares about Israeli children killed by Palestinian terrorists!
> 
> You've got "your Jesus" wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are no Israeli children being killed.
Click to expand...


Maybe, on further reflection, there is some justice here, Israel experiences being the murderer of children and Palestinians get Jesus!


----------



## skye

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> The real Jesus also cares about Israeli children killed by Palestinian terrorists!
> 
> You've got "your Jesus" wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are no Israeli children being killed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe, on further reflection, there is some justice here, Israel experiences being the murderer of children and Palestinians get Jesus!
Click to expand...


Sherri please. You are a bore.... and a liar ... paid by Hamas to spew anti-Israeli propaganda.

Don't you ever get tired?


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

skye said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are no Israeli children being killed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe, on further reflection, there is some justice here, Israel experiences being the murderer of children and Palestinians get Jesus!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sherri please. You are a bore.... and a liar ... paid by Hamas to spew anti-Israeli propaganda.
> 
> Don't you ever get tired?
Click to expand...


lol


----------



## Connery

*Looks like sammer has been eating!!!!! *According to  Israeli Prison Service spokeswoman Sivan Weizman Sammi is under "*medical supervision and eats periodically*".

Further, Sammi  "was initially released in 2011 in a prisoner exchange. One Israeli soldier was freed from captivity in Gaza in exchange for more than 1,000 Palestinian prisoners, many of whom were convicted of being involved in suicide bombings and other deadly attacks.

Some prisoners, like Issawi, were released on condition of travel limits...he was arrested after he violated the terms of his release."

Palestinian rally for hunger striker turns violent | UTSanDiego.com


As usual sherri is caught up in her web of lies.  sherri lies...


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Samer Issawi A Man Following The Teachings Of Jesus, But Who Does Not Call Himself A Christian
> 
> I watch this man from a distance, a man who has hungered for justice for over 200 days now, living out the teachings of Jesus Christ in His life. It is Jesus who says those who hunger and thirst for justice shall be filled. He spoke those words in His Sermon on The Mount.
> 
> And the cover of Christianity Today this January February 2013 edition reads, Worshiping Jesus In The Mosque, Inside the World Of A Muslim Follower Of Isa. And a story follows, discussing Muslim followers of Isa.
> 
> What I have been watching and speaking about to Christians and others around me and on discussion boards for years now, discussed as an observed practice in a Christian publication, I wish Arthur Gish was here to read this. He is not, but his wife Peggy is, perhaps in Iraq today in a Kurdish village teaching Muslims about Jesus ways, to live a life of nonviolent resistance.
> 
> Sherri



*Samer Issawi A Man Following The Teachings Of Jesus*

An Arab terrorist follows Jesus?
How? Be specific.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Occupation invites Resistance to it!

Hundreds protest across West Bank to support hunger strikers

"RAMALLAH (Maan) -- Hundreds of Palestinians protested across the West Bank on Friday in solidarity with prisoners on hunger strike, sparking clashes with Israeli forces.
Outside Israel's Ofer jail, near Ramallah, hundreds gathered in solidarity with Samer Issawi, who has been on hunger strike for 198 days, and Tareq Qaadan and Jaafar Azzidine who have refused food for 80 days"

Hundreds protest across West Bank to support hunger strikers | Maan News Agency

Sherri


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Connery said:


> *Looks like sammer has been eating!!!!! *According to  Israeli Prison Service spokeswoman Sivan Weizman Sammi is under "*medical supervision and eats periodically*".
> 
> Further, Sammi  "was initially released in 2011 in a prisoner exchange. One Israeli soldier was freed from captivity in Gaza in exchange for more than 1,000 Palestinian prisoners, many of whom were convicted of being involved in suicide bombings and other deadly attacks.
> 
> Some prisoners, like Issawi, were released on condition of travel limits...he was arrested after he violated the terms of his release."
> 
> Palestinian rally for hunger striker turns violent | UTSanDiego.com
> 
> 
> As usual sherri is caught up in her web of lies.  sherri lies...



Liar, 

Israel has no credibility and no credible source verifies anything you stated in your post.
Samer traveled between two points within Jerusalem, that is all that led to his present unlawful detention, he committed no act of terror justifying his present detention. 

As usual, you are a Zionist kissing Israel's ass and lying and shilling for Israel!

Try to have some Integrity, man, you are disgusting!

Sherri


----------



## Hossfly

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Occupation invites Resistance to it!
> 
> Hundreds protest across West Bank to support hunger strikers
> 
> "RAMALLAH (Maan) -- Hundreds of Palestinians protested across the West Bank on Friday in solidarity with prisoners on hunger strike, sparking clashes with Israeli forces.
> Outside Israel's Ofer jail, near Ramallah, hundreds gathered in solidarity with Samer Issawi, who has been on hunger strike for 198 days, and Tareq Qaadan and Jaafar Azzidine who have refused food for 80 days"
> 
> Hundreds protest across West Bank to support hunger strikers | Maan News Agency
> 
> Sherri


Maybe that's the trick.  All the criminals in our prisons should go on a hunger strike, and then all their friends and relatives and also supporters can start protesting violently outside these prisons to set these criminals free.  Imagine if the peaceful Buddhists started up with this in Tibet -- you would have the Chinese lining these protestors up to be shot.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Hossfly said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Occupation invites Resistance to it!
> 
> Hundreds protest across West Bank to support hunger strikers
> 
> "RAMALLAH (Maan) -- Hundreds of Palestinians protested across the West Bank on Friday in solidarity with prisoners on hunger strike, sparking clashes with Israeli forces.
> Outside Israel's Ofer jail, near Ramallah, hundreds gathered in solidarity with Samer Issawi, who has been on hunger strike for 198 days, and Tareq Qaadan and Jaafar Azzidine who have refused food for 80 days"
> 
> Hundreds protest across West Bank to support hunger strikers | Maan News Agency
> 
> Sherri
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe that's the trick.  All the criminals in our prisons should go on a hunger strike, and then all their friends and relatives and also supporters can start protesting violently outside these prisons to set these criminals free.  Imagine if the peaceful Buddhists started up with this in Tibet -- you would have the Chinese lining these protestors up to be shot.
Click to expand...


Hossfly,

But we do not occupy America and take political prisoners from occupiued lands here, you simply cannot deal with the facts these are unlawfully detained prisoners held in an unlawful Occupation who demand freedom from unlawful detention and unlawful Occupation.

Slavery and Occupation cry out for Freedom, it is a natural desire all people enslaved and oppressed will seek to obtain!

Why do you hate them for desiring Freedom, like the  Freedom you have?

Why do you see them as children of a lesser God?

What is wrong with you, do you really want to die like you are right now, enslaved by your own hate and racism?

You do not have to make that choice, you can face and confront it and overcome it!

Yes, it will be painful, but worth it, you bet it is!

Sherri


----------



## irosie91

The current  program to impose SHARIAH LAW   on the ENTIRE MIDDLE east 
is a program which includes ENSLAVEMENT      an idea which EXCITES sherri 
becaue the fact that   the muslims of sudan  were LEGALLY ABLE to rape and 
enslave   MILLIONS         TURNS HER ON

In  1971    the west pakistani army raped an estimated  1/4 million girls---
a fact which STILL EXCITES SHERRI----because in was LEGAL IN THE 
SHARIAH LAW which she adores.        nazi sluts are like that


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

irosie91 said:


> The current  program to impose SHARIAH LAW   on the ENTIRE MIDDLE east
> is a program which includes ENSLAVEMENT      an idea which EXCITES sherri
> becaue the fact that   the muslims of sudan  were LEGALLY ABLE to rape and
> enslave   MILLIONS         TURNS HER ON
> 
> In  1971    the west pakistani army raped an estimated  1/4 million girls---
> a fact which STILL EXCITES SHERRI----because in was LEGAL IN THE
> SHARIAH LAW which she adores.        nazi sluts are like that



You are so out of touch with reality it is unbelievable, I have posted multiple comments just last night setting forth my opposition to slavery and occupation, how is it you conclude I support it?


----------



## Connery

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Connery said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Looks like sammer has been eating!!!!! *According to  Israeli Prison Service spokeswoman Sivan Weizman Sammi is under "*medical supervision and eats periodically*".
> 
> Further, Sammi  "was initially released in 2011 in a prisoner exchange. One Israeli soldier was freed from captivity in Gaza in exchange for more than 1,000 Palestinian prisoners, many of whom were convicted of being involved in suicide bombings and other deadly attacks.
> 
> Some prisoners, like Issawi, were released on condition of travel limits...he was arrested after he violated the terms of his release."
> 
> Palestinian rally for hunger striker turns violent | UTSanDiego.com
> 
> 
> As usual sherri is caught up in her web of lies.  sherri lies...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liar,
> 
> Israel has no credibility and no credible source verifies anything you stated in your post.
> Samer traveled between two points within Jerusalem, that is all that led to his present unlawful detention, he committed no act of terror justifying his present detention.
> 
> As usual, you are a Zionist kissing Israel's ass and lying and shilling for Israel!
> 
> Try to have some Integrity, man, you are disgusting!
> 
> Sherri
Click to expand...


You are a LIAR.

How else would a human being survive for so long. HE EATS.... SAMMI EATS... that is the truth.

You have been serving up a steaming portion of McBullshit with this Sammi diet.






...you and the many voices in your head have no integrity sherri.....


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

David versus Goliath!

To think, God gave us that story so long ago, and we see it relived in Palestine today!

God is awesome!

Sherri


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> David versus Goliath!
> 
> To think, God gave us that story so long ago, and we see it relived in Palestine today!
> 
> God is awesome!
> 
> Sherri



A Protest, demanding the release of hunger strike Palestinian political prisoners, that includes Samer Issawi, inspired the bravery of this young David!

They say throwing stones is culturally acceptable in the Middle East, I expect it has a lot to do with the Bible story of David and Goliath!

Sherri


----------



## Connery

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> David versus Goliath!
> 
> To think, God gave us that story so long ago, and we see it relived in Palestine today!
> 
> God is awesome!
> 
> Sherri



We have already been down that road  sherri.  The  voices in your head should really talk to each other, it would be much more efficient in spreading your lies.



Connery said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Connery said:
> 
> 
> 
> This publication appears to relish the Palestinian "struggle" .....
> 
> 
> Another photo.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flintstone automatic: A Palestinian protester uses a slingshot to throw a stone at Israeli troops during clashes outside Ofer prison near the West Bank city of Ramallah. Clashes broke out on Friday between Palestinian stone-throwers and Israeli troops following a protest calling for the release of hunger-striking Palestinian prisoners held in Israeli jails.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a beautiful Photo?
> 
> It invokes the story of David and Goliath, and that brave Palestinian boy there is David!
> 
> Palestinians certainly do captivate our hearts!
> 
> Sherri
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> sherri, it is very nice of you to offer this person up as fodder for your cause. "The Israeli military said about 500 Palestinians threw rocks and rolled burning tires at soldiers who responded with tear gas during the main rally outside Ofer prison in the West Bank." Soldiers were injured and protesters treated for tear gas inhalation.
> 
> Not the epic story you and the rest of the voices  make up in your mind.
> 
> Palestinian rally for hunger striker turns violent | UTSanDiego.com
Click to expand...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Connery said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Connery said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Looks like sammer has been eating!!!!! *According to  Israeli Prison Service spokeswoman Sivan Weizman Sammi is under "*medical supervision and eats periodically*".
> jy
> Further, Sammi  "was initially released in 2011 in a prisoner exchange. One Israeli soldier was freed from captivity in Gaza in exchange for more than 1,000 Palestinian prisoners, many of whom were convicted of being involved in suicide bombings and other deadly attacks.
> 
> Some prisoners, like Issawi, were released on condition of travel limits...he was arrested after he violated the terms of his release."
> 
> Palestinian rally for hunger striker turns violent | UTSanDiego.com
> 
> 
> As usual sherri is caught up in her web of lies.  sherri lies...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liar,
> 
> Israel has no credibility and no credible source verifies anything you stated in your post.
> Samer traveled between two points within Jerusalem, that is all that led to his present unlawful detention, he committed no act of terror justifying his present detention.
> 
> As usual, you are a Zionist kissing Israel's ass and lying and shilling for Israel!
> 
> Try to have some Integrity, man, you are disgusting!
> 
> Sherri
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are a LIAR.
> 
> How else would a human being survive for so long. HE EATS.... SAMMI EATS... that is the truth.
> 
> You have been serving up a steaming portion of McBullshit with this Sammi diet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...you and the many voices in your head have no integrity sherri.....
Click to expand...


The explanation of how he still lives is God or they are experimenting on him, like the Nazis they learned it from. Forced feeding violates intl law but we all know intl law means nothng to Israel. They violate its provisions with seeming impunity every day the Occupation continues.


----------



## Connery

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Connery said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Liar,
> 
> Israel has no credibility and no credible source verifies anything you stated in your post.
> Samer traveled between two points within Jerusalem, that is all that led to his present unlawful detention, he committed no act of terror justifying his present detention.
> 
> As usual, you are a Zionist kissing Israel's ass and lying and shilling for Israel!
> 
> Try to have some Integrity, man, you are disgusting!
> 
> Sherri
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are a LIAR.
> 
> How else would a human being survive for so long. HE EATS.... SAMMI EATS... that is the truth.
> 
> You have been serving up a steaming portion of McBullshit with this Sammi diet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...you and the many voices in your head have no integrity sherri.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *The explanation of how he still lives is God *or they are experimenting on him, like the Nazis they learned it from. Forced feeding violates intl law but we all know intl law means nothng to Israel. They violate its provisions with seeming impunity every day the Occupation continues.
Click to expand...


From God heh? Reminds me of the biblical of Manna from Heaven...

Bottom line sherri,  SAMMI EATS!!!!!


----------



## Hossfly

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Occupation invites Resistance to it!
> 
> Hundreds protest across West Bank to support hunger strikers
> 
> "RAMALLAH (Maan) -- Hundreds of Palestinians protested across the West Bank on Friday in solidarity with prisoners on hunger strike, sparking clashes with Israeli forces.
> Outside Israel's Ofer jail, near Ramallah, hundreds gathered in solidarity with Samer Issawi, who has been on hunger strike for 198 days, and Tareq Qaadan and Jaafar Azzidine who have refused food for 80 days"
> 
> Hundreds protest across West Bank to support hunger strikers | Maan News Agency
> 
> Sherri
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe that's the trick.  All the criminals in our prisons should go on a hunger strike, and then all their friends and relatives and also supporters can start protesting violently outside these prisons to set these criminals free.  Imagine if the peaceful Buddhists started up with this in Tibet -- you would have the Chinese lining these protestors up to be shot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hossfly,
> 
> But we do not occupy America and take political prisoners from occupiued lands here, you simply cannot deal with the facts these are unlawfully detained prisoners held in an unlawful Occupation who demand freedom from unlawful detention and unlawful Occupation.
> 
> Slavery and Occupation cry out for Freedom, it is a natural desire all people enslaved and oppressed will seek to obtain!
> 
> Why do you hate them for desiring Freedom, like the  Freedom you have?
> 
> Why do you see them as children of a lesser God?
> 
> What is wrong with you, do you really want to die like you are right now, enslaved by your own hate and racism?
> 
> You do not have to make that choice, you can face and confront it and overcome it!
> 
> Yes, it will be painful, but worth it, you bet it is!
> 
> Sherri
Click to expand...

Why can't you admit that Samer is not a political prisoner? Israel kept their political prisoners when they exchanged over 1000 criminal prisoners for *1* Israeli soldier. The exchange was a *parole* which every prisoner agreed to accept. Samer *broke parole* and is merely continuing his original sentence. Everyone in the world understands this but you.


----------



## irosie91

sherri>>>
The explanation of how he still lives is God or they are experimenting on him, like the Nazis they learned it from. Forced feeding violates intl law but we all know intl law means nothng to Israel. They violate its provisions with seeming impunity every day the Occupation continues. 


   above is an excellent example of the propaganda produced
   by isa respecters ----I read it as a child ----circa 1960 
   and within a few years came to understand it----but,,  
   unfortunately,,,   I was so naive that I believed that 
   no one could possibly be impressed with such  BS  ---
   until I heard it  PARROTED  by foreign born  i
   isa--respecters and----even some isa--respecters 
   born in the USA     Some of the stuff was written  
   BEFORE WORLD WAR II-----the isa repecters  
   claimed that jews were DOING  what the isa 
   respecters   either were doing or were about to 
   do.     After world war II----several of the SAME 
   people escaped to    countries like  Egypt and 
   Syria and continued  their literary careers  complete 
   with pictures from  concetration camps  ----
   labeled    "THE JEWS DID THIS" 

      one such person is  aribert heim   (doctor death) 

his "experiments" did not include
  "keeping people alive"

but there is an extensive literature on death 
by starvation ----it was compiled by people who 
found the notes of jewish doctors in the warsaw 
ghetto----the docs  scribbled their observations on bits 
of paper.  regarding their own progression 
to death and that of their patients.   It is published 
in the medical literature-----the isa respecters USE 
it in their own claims regarding their fake 
  "hunger strikers" ----but the isa respecters screw 
  it up so much that their accounts become virtually 
  comical 

  can someone explain the meaning of the word 
  "experiment"  to  sherri ?

  please note---the isa respecter has presented 
  her stupidity in more ways than one 
  She has stated that  
1) "IF SAMER DIES ISRAEL IS GUILTY OF 
     MEDICAL NEGLECT"

2) "If SAMER DOES NOT DIE ISRAEL IS GUILTY 
     OF THE 'war crime'---forced feeding"  

  the two statements are---in typical 
  isa-respecting obscenity both  
  MUTUALLY EXCLUSIVE ---and shit 
  keyboard lies


----------



## Connery

irosie91 said:


> sherri>>>
> The explanation of how he still lives is God or they are experimenting on him, like the Nazis they learned it from. Forced feeding violates intl law but we all know intl law means nothng to Israel. They violate its provisions with seeming impunity every day the Occupation continues.
> 
> 
> above is an excellent example of the propaganda produced
> by isa respecters ----I read it as a child ----circa 1960
> and within a few years came to understand it----but,,
> unfortunately,,,   I was so naive that I believed that
> no one could possibly be impressed with such  BS  ---
> until I heard it  PARROTED  by foreign born  i
> isa--respecters and----even some isa--respecters
> born in the USA     Some of the stuff was written
> BEFORE WORLD WAR II-----the isa repecters
> claimed that jews were DOING  what the isa
> respecters   either were doing or were about to
> do.     After world war II----several of the SAME
> people escaped to    countries like  Egypt and
> Syria and continued  their literary careers  complete
> with pictures from  concetration camps  ----
> labeled    "THE JEWS DID THIS"
> 
> one such person is  aribert heim   (doctor death)
> 
> his "experiments" did not include
> "keeping people alive"
> 
> but there is an extensive literature on death
> by starvation ----it was compiled by people who
> found the notes of jewish doctors in the warsaw
> ghetto----the docs  scribbled their observations on bits
> of paper.  regarding their own progression
> to death and that of their patients.   It is published
> in the medical literature-----the isa respecters USE
> it in their own claims regarding their fake
> "hunger strikers" ----but the isa respecters screw
> it up so much that their accounts become virtually
> comical
> 
> can someone explain the meaning of the word
> "experiment"  to  sherri ?
> 
> please note---the isa respecter has presented
> her stupidity in more ways than one
> * She has stated that
> 1) "IF SAMER DIES ISRAEL IS GUILTY OF
> MEDICAL NEGLECT"
> 
> 2) "If SAMER DOES NOT DIE ISRAEL IS GUILTY
> OF THE 'war crime'---forced feeding"
> 
> the two statements are---in typical
> isa-respecting obscenity both
> MUTUALLY EXCLUSIVE ---and shit
> keyboard lies*




That is sherri in a "nut" shell....


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Connery said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Connery said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are a LIAR.
> 
> How else would a human being survive for so long. HE EATS.... SAMMI EATS... that is the truth.
> 
> You have been serving up a steaming portion of McBullshit with this Sammi diet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...you and the many voices in your head have no integrity sherri.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The explanation of how he still lives is God *or they are experimenting on him, like the Nazis they learned it from. Forced feeding violates intl law but we all know intl law means nothng to Israel. They violate its provisions with seeming impunity every day the Occupation continues.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> From God heh? Reminds me of the biblical of Manna from Heaven...
> 
> Bottom line sherri,  SAMMI EATS!!!!!
Click to expand...


Not unless he is being force fed by your Nazi handlers and he is every much as much a victim of atrocities as Jews were who Nazi Germans carried out their experiments on. Now, why do you support that? Is there nothing left human inside of you?


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Connery said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Connery said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are a LIAR.
> 
> How else would a human being survive for so long. HE EATS.... SAMMI EATS... that is the truth.
> 
> You have been serving up a steaming portion of McBullshit with this Sammi diet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...you and the many voices in your head have no integrity sherri.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The explanation of how he still lives is God *or they are experimenting on him, like the Nazis they learned it from. Forced feeding violates intl law but we all know intl law means nothng to Israel. They violate its provisions with seeming impunity every day the Occupation continues.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> From God heh? Reminds me of the biblical of Manna from Heaven...
> 
> Bottom line sherri,  SAMMI EATS!!!!!
Click to expand...

Not surprised you disbelieve that story, the prince of the world is your master!


----------



## irosie91

for those  (if any) confused by the whore's usage of the 
term  PRINCE OF THE WORLD-----she is talking about 
the man with horns on his head and holding a red  pitch
fork.  --  He lives underground and  provided material 
success for such notables of history---FAUSTUS ---
and  JABEZ STONE     He is a  "god"   in the religion of 
isa respecters.     Sometimes isa respecters confuse him 
with  "satan"   which is more like a mystical construct 
in which  the  "adversary of man"   is personified---
adversary in that he represents a force which  "accuses" 
---and by accusation alienates man from that which is 
good---and from G-d.     Sometimes called  "EVIL IMPULSE"
----but  SATAN is ---thru the power of ego defense 
 ---EXTERNALIZED


----------



## hjmick

I don't want to read the whole thread... Is he dead yet?


----------



## Hossfly

hjmick said:


> I don't want to read the whole thread... Is he dead yet?


Not yet. He'll probably die of food poisoning around 2065.


----------



## irosie91

Hossfly said:


> hjmick said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't want to read the whole thread... Is he dead yet?
> 
> 
> 
> Not yet. He'll probably die of food poisoning around 2065.
Click to expand...


HOW HOLY!!!      you-know-who  died of food poisoning----
the jewish chick he raped----got the poison into him via  a nice 
KOSHER KEBAB-----because she did to recognize the  "BEAUTY OF 
HIS DAMNED DEEN"


----------



## Connery

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Connery said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The explanation of how he still lives is God *or they are experimenting on him, like the Nazis they learned it from. Forced feeding violates intl law but we all know intl law means nothng to Israel. They violate its provisions with seeming impunity every day the Occupation continues.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From God heh? Reminds me of the biblical of Manna from Heaven...
> 
> Bottom line sherri,  SAMMI EATS!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not unless he is being force fed by your Nazi handlers and he is every much as much a victim of atrocities as Jews were who Nazi Germans carried out their experiments on. Now, why do you support that? Is there nothing left human inside of you?
Click to expand...


sherri they here to take you back to the kitchen  you must cook, it is feeding time for your Sammi...


----------



## irosie91

Many of the nazi experiments were documented---but 
do not actually make it to medical journals   ---still
I have encountered some of the documentation---
none of them involved  "FORCED FEEDING"   
Classically   "forced feeding"  was done via  Naso-
gastric tube----a rubber tube--inserted in a nostril 
and progressed down the esophagus thru the 
lower esophageal sphincter and into the stomach. 

It is not a pleasant procedure for either patient 
or care-giver.    Doing it daily would be a grind 
for both especially with an unwilling combative 
patient. 

My guess is that  samer is getting some of 
his fluids and nutrients  by injection into 
the thigh  (but don't quote me)

a feeding tube from the thorax---into 
fundus of stomach----would probably 
be the best answer if the jerk could be 
prevented from yanking it out     What 
ever the Israeli docs have devised---it is 
working but was never attempted by sherri's 
hero    "doctor"  mengele


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Here is a link to a videotaped interview addressing the unlawfully detained Palestinian political prisoners, and excerpts from the interview

PressTV - Israeli detention of Palestinians violates international law: Adie Mormech


"Press TV: Well Adie Mormech, if we want to look at whats at the heart of the matter, I would think, maybe you can tell us more, is this arrest without charge and then imprisonments at the heart of the matter, perhaps you can tell us how many are languished in Israeli jails because of it which has brought up this protest? 

Mormech: Well there are currently hundred and seventy eight on administrative detention and of course these are against international law, it is against international norms and these are crimes to illegally detain people without charge not to mention the fact that actually even under international law and the United Nations resolutions time and time again they reaffirmed that Palestinians have a right to resist the illegal occupation which currently over four million Palestinians are living under in the occupied territories. Samer Issawi has been on a hunger strike for over 205 days. Again he is another victim of the administrative detention. There are three others who been on hunger strike for over two months and their conditions are described in many cases as critical. Samer Issawi has been recently moved to the Intensive Care Unit and all the reports we are getting now is that he is in grave danger of losing his life which would be more blood on Israeli hands and it would be a horrific outcome to what has been an active resistance against illegal detainment. The courage shown by Samer Issawi actually it is a duty to resist such horrific conditions. He is now suffering failures of vital organs, he is now currently bed bound, he cannot walk properly and he is down to 47 Kilos, about seven stone from this hunger strike."

Sherri


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

hjmick said:


> I don't want to read the whole thread... Is he dead yet?



hlmick,

No, he lives, as Jesus still lives, so does he!

We certainly do have an awesome God, one who keeps a man alive after 200 days of hungering and thirsting for justice! 

But why should I, a believer in Jesus, be surprised by any of this, Jesus tells me that the man who hungers and thirsts for justice shall be filled! 

Jesus fills his hunger!

This should make believers of God of man, the fact that Samer Issawi still lives, if it does not, there is something really wrong with us!

Sherri


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

I think I failed to mention that Amnesty International has finally issued a report calling for Israel to release unlawfully detained prisoner Samer Issawi and other hunger striker prisoners unlawfully held under administrative detentions by Israel. We now have official releases calling for his release by the UN and Amnesty and Addameer. I also read The Intl Red Cross has made a similar call for his release. I will provide links for the documents dfdressing this when I can get back on my computer. Posting from my phone.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

New attacks against Samer's family by the Israeli Occupier are being reported.

They already demolished a brother's house unlawfully and raided the family home multiple times and destroyed protest tents multiple times and cut off the family's water unlawfully and arrested a brother and sister unlawfully for nonviolent protest activities and took away the sister's law license for 6 months to stop her continuing legal defense of Samer.

The actions of Israel show Desperation!

Here are more attacks on Samer's family to stop his hunger strike.

"Israeli forces detained my brother Shadi Issawi as rabid dogs masked faces broke into the House and they kept us in one room until the end of the inspection and awakened young children. ...
Whatever your path, however has become ya Samer Issawi trail ...
This is what you can capture pictures and they seem to fear"

This, above, is  a translation of a post from Shireen Issawi's Facebook page, and photos of raid on her house are below.






















????? ???????? ?????... | Facebook?

Sherri


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Here is a Media Report on the new attacks on the family of Samer Issawi

IDF arrests brother of hunger-striking Palestinian detainee  reports

"The Israeli army has reportedly raided the house of a Palestinian detainee, Samer Issawi, arresting his brother. This comes in the wake of violent clashes during the recent rally in support of the man who had been hunger-striking for over 200 days.

*The Israeli Defense Forces have reportedly raided the house of Samer Issawis family in the al-Issawiya neighborhood of East Jerusalem at around midnight GMT. Activists on twitter claimed that Issawis brother Shadi had been arrested and released photos and video of the alleged incident."

More Photos appear in the article, some may look similar, but quality seems better, and different photos appear to be included.
















https://rt.com/news/issawi-raid-arrest-hunger-strike-403/

Sherri


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Here is a Media Report on the new attacks on the family of Samer Issawi
> 
> IDF arrests brother of hunger-striking Palestinian detainee  reports
> 
> "The Israeli army has reportedly raided the house of a Palestinian detainee, Samer Issawi, arresting his brother. This comes in the wake of violent clashes during the recent rally in support of the man who had been hunger-striking for over 200 days.
> 
> *The Israeli Defense Forces have reportedly raided the house of Samer Issawis family in the al-Issawiya neighborhood of East Jerusalem at around midnight GMT. Activists on twitter claimed that Issawis brother Shadi had been arrested and released photos and video of the alleged incident."
> 
> More Photos appear in the article, some may look similar, but quality seems better, and different photos appear to be included.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://rt.com/news/issawi-raid-arrest-hunger-strike-403/
> 
> Sherri



This article also reports on spreading protests demanding the release of the hunger strike Palestinian prisoners, and includes more Photos documenting the spreading protest movement.

Are we seeing a new Intifada being born in Palestine? 

People have an inherent need to be free, to not live in Slavery and Occupation, an uprising by the people is a natural human response to Occupation! I can do nothing but support it!






That is pepper spray on his face, he was attacked with pepper spray by the Israeli Occupiers of Palestine.






This is a Protest at Ofer Prison.

What do you expect a people to do when their children and mothers and fathers and brothers and sisters keep being held unlawfully by the Occupier? Protest is a natural human response to such crimes agaisnt humanity that are inherent in Occupation!

Sherri


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> I think I failed to mention that Amnesty International has finally issued a report calling for Israel to release unlawfully detained prisoner Samer Issawi and other hunger striker prisoners unlawfully held under administrative detentions by Israel. We now have official releases calling for his release by the UN and Amnesty and Addameer. I also read The Intl Red Cross has made a similar call for his release. I will provide links for the documents dfdressing this when I can get back on my computer. Posting from my phone.



So what? They like your terrorist buddies. Doesn't mean they aren't terrorists.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Toddsterpatriot said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think I failed to mention that Amnesty International has finally issued a report calling for Israel to release unlawfully detained prisoner Samer Issawi and other hunger striker prisoners unlawfully held under administrative detentions by Israel. We now have official releases calling for his release by the UN and Amnesty and Addameer. I also read The Intl Red Cross has made a similar call for his release. I will provide links for the documents dfdressing this when I can get back on my computer. Posting from my phone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So what? They like your terrorist buddies. Doesn't mean they aren't terrorists.
Click to expand...


Now, how juvenile and silly is that comment.

I think you must be about 12.

Of course, all the world's human rights groups and the UN are not terrorists!

Sherri


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think I failed to mention that Amnesty International has finally issued a report calling for Israel to release unlawfully detained prisoner Samer Issawi and other hunger striker prisoners unlawfully held under administrative detentions by Israel. We now have official releases calling for his release by the UN and Amnesty and Addameer. I also read The Intl Red Cross has made a similar call for his release. I will provide links for the documents dfdressing this when I can get back on my computer. Posting from my phone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So what? They like your terrorist buddies. Doesn't mean they aren't terrorists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now, how juvenile and silly is that comment.
> 
> I think you must be about 12.
> 
> Of course, all the world's human rights groups and the UN are not terrorists!
> 
> Sherri
Click to expand...


Terror lovers. Like you.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Toddsterpatriot said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> So what? They like your terrorist buddies. Doesn't mean they aren't terrorists.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, how juvenile and silly is that comment.
> 
> I think you must be about 12.
> 
> Of course, all the world's human rights groups and the UN are not terrorists!
> 
> Sherri
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Terror lovers. Like you.
Click to expand...


Keep on dreaming, little boy!


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

So much news today, so many new developments, the struggle for freedom for Samer Issawi and the other hunger striking Palestinian prisoners is changing, as this article addresses.

Palestinian Hunger Strikers Battle on a New Front | Al Akhbar English







"On Monday, 11 February 2013, the iconic Sheikh Khader Adnan, 34, made his way to the International Committee for the Red Cross building in Ramallahs twin city al-Bireh. He quietly informed the staff that he would be hunger striking inside their premises in support of the current Palestinians on hunger strike in prison. This is not a solidarity hunger strike, he clarified. The prisoners are a part of us, they are us. I am supporting the prisoners in their battle of empty stomachs. Last year, Khader Adnan launched the first solo hunger strike that lasted for 66 days, objecting his interrogation and detainment without charge. His hunger strike inspired other prisoners to undertake the same individual action  Hana Shalabi to Bilal Thiab and Thaer Halahleh. This is in addition to the mass 28-day hunger strike in April in which approximately 2,500 out of 5,000 Palestinian prisoners participated. As a response to Adnans sit in, the ICRC closed down its office, thus effectively suspending its services to the prisoners and their families. Only the adjacent room to the veranda where Adnan has been for the past week is open, where he has been consuming only water.

As an international human rights organization, the ICRC is responsible for primarily protecting civilians in times of war, and to safeguard the Fourth Geneva Conventions. 
Regarding the prisoners, the ICRC is tasked with making sure the rights of prisoners are guaranteed, maintaining familial connections by delivering letters to prisoners from their families as an example, coordinating family visits, and protecting the basic rights of those who do not have freedom. The Ramallah based youth group Palestinians for Dignity released a statement on Wednesday condemning the Red Cross decision to close its building: The closing of the ICRC is an act of provocation and cheap extortion for our principled people and their right to support each other, in exchange for the ICRCs role in providing services, which are consistent with the Occupations policies. These same policies strip the work of the ICRC from any value, despite it being an international organization that is supposedly responsible for the protection of our people and prisoners under international humanitarian laws. In a press conference held the same day, Adnan acknowledged that he is not declaring war on the ICRC, but that their reaction is counterproductive to the needs of the families of the prisoners. Closing their offices only serves to increase the suffering of our prisoners and their families, he stated. The Red Cross has neglected to bring the prisoner cause to an international level. My hunger strike and sit-in is a message to the international community and the human rights organizations who remain silent to the violations the Israeli occupation commits against the prisoners. 
The spokesperson for the ICRC Nadia Dibsi, has informed the media that the building will remain closed as long as Palestinian protesters stay inside of it..." 

The Palestinian people feel largely abandoned by international organizations that are supposed to be there to protect the rights of civilians whose human rights are violated.
This has led to us seeing new ways created by the Palestinian people to respond to the Injustice that is Occupation with zealous nonviolent resistance actions, like Khader Adnan's new hunger strike, a new round for him of hungering for justice as a response to unlawful detentions of prisoners. I cannot help but look on these developments with Optimism!

Sherri


----------



## syrenn

is he dead yet?


----------



## Connery

syrenn said:


> is he dead yet?



He eats ...yes SAMMI eats it has been confirmed.....



Connery said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Connery said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are a LIAR.
> 
> How else would a human being survive for so long. HE EATS.... SAMMI EATS... that is the truth.
> 
> You have been serving up a steaming portion of McBullshit with this Sammi diet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...you and the many voices in your head have no integrity sherri.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The explanation of how he still lives is God *or they are experimenting on him, like the Nazis they learned it from. Forced feeding violates intl law but we all know intl law means nothng to Israel. They violate its provisions with seeming impunity every day the Occupation continues.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> From God heh? Reminds me of the biblical of Manna from Heaven...
> 
> Bottom line sherri,  SAMMI EATS!!!!!
Click to expand...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Letter from prisoner Samer al-Issawi, as it came from the Ministry of prisoners, translated into English, excerpts:

"I turn with admiration to the masses of our heroic Palestinian people, to our Palestinian leadership, to all forces, parties and national institutions. I salute them for standing by our fight to defend our right to freedom and dignity. I draw my strength from my people, from all the free people in the world, from friends and the families of the prisoners who continue day and night chanting for freedom and an end to the occupation. My health has deteriorated dramatically and I&#8217;m hung between life and death. My weak body is collapsing but still able to be patient and continue the confrontation. My message is that I will continue until the end, until the last drop of water in my body, until martyrdom. Martyrdom is an honor for me in this battle. My martyrdom is my remaining bomb in the confrontation with the tyrants and the jailers, in the face of the racist policy of the occupation that humiliates our people and exercises against us all means of oppression and repression.

I say to my people: I&#8217;m stronger than the occupation army and its racist laws. I, Samer al-Issawi, son of Jerusalem, send you my last will that, in case I fell as a martyr, you will carry my soul as a cry for all the prisoners, man and women, cry for freedom, emancipation and salvation from the nightmare of prisons and their harsh darkness.  My battle is not only for individual freedom. The battle waged by me and by my heroic colleagues, Tariq, Ayman and Ja&#8217;affar, is everyone&#8217;s battle, the battle of the Palestinian people against the occupation and its prisons. Our goal is to be free and sovereign in our liberated state and in our blessed Jerusalem. The weak and strained beats of my heart derive their steadfastness from you, the great people. My eyes, which started to lose their sight, draws light from your solidarity and your support of me. My weak voice takes its strength from your voice that is louder than the warden&#8217;s voice and higher than the walls.  I&#8217;m one of your sons, among thousands of your sons who are prisoners, still languishing steadfasting in the prisons, waiting for an end to be brought to their plight, their pains and the suffering of their families....There is no going back, only in my victory, because I&#8217;m the owner of Right and my detention is invalid and illegal. Do not be afraid for my heart if it will stop, don&#8217;t be afraid for my hands if they will be paralyzed. I am still alive now and tomorrow and after death, because Jerusalem is moving in my blood, in my devotion and my faith."

Palestine 16/02/2013

Letter from Palestinian Prisoner Samer al-Issawi: There is no going back because I?m the owner of Right « Free Haifa

Sherri


----------



## MDiver

Samer can starve.  He follows a pedophile religion.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

MDiver said:


> Samer can starve.  He follows a pedophile religion.



Who are you to judge his relationship with God? I cannot help but think of words of Jesus when a woman was caught in an act of adultery that called for stoning under the Law. He said, let the one without sin throw the first stone. And noone did.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

EU calls for better conditions for Palestinians jailed in Israel

Foreign affairs chief Catherine Ashton says she is 'following with concern' the deteriorating health of four Palestinian inmates who are staging long-term hunger strikes in protest of their detention.

EU calls for better conditions for Palestinians jailed in Israel - Israel News | Haaretz Daily Newspaper


----------



## irosie91

Lol


----------



## irosie91

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> MDiver said:
> 
> 
> 
> Samer can starve.  He follows a pedophile religion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who are you to judge his relationship with God? I cannot help but think of words of Jesus when a woman was caught in an act of adultery that called for stoning under the Law. He said, let the one without sin throw the first stone. And noone did.
Click to expand...



the story was a parable---it could not have been history---but it is 
very consistent with the pharisee POV


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

irosie91 said:


> Lol



I can lol about that weak and cowardly EU response  too!


----------



## irosie91

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can lol about that weak and cowardly EU response  too!
Click to expand...



you can laugh about all sorts of things  sherri  ----including millions of dead babies 
starved to death,  lying in the dust and rotting in the sun thanks to  ISA RESPECTERS.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

irosie91 said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can lol about that weak and cowardly EU response  too!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> you can laugh about all sorts of things  sherri  ----including millions of dead babies
> starved to death,  lying in the dust and rotting in the sun thanks to  ISA RESPECTERS.
Click to expand...


All that is only happening in your head!


----------



## Redbone

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> hjmick said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't want to read the whole thread... Is he dead yet?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hlmick,
> 
> No, he lives, as Jesus still lives, so does he!
> 
> We certainly do have an awesome God, one who keeps a man alive after 200 days of hungering and thirsting for justice!
> 
> But why should I, a believer in Jesus, be surprised by any of this, Jesus tells me that the man who hungers and thirsts for justice shall be filled!
> 
> Jesus fills his hunger!
> 
> This should make believers of God of man, the fact that Samer Issawi still lives, if it does not, there is something really wrong with us!
> 
> Sherri
Click to expand...


Are you bonkers? You really believe that this guy has lived over 200 days without eating?
Is your blindness that deep and consuming? If the guy is alive he has been eating.......Do not be so gullible.


----------



## toastman

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can lol about that weak and cowardly EU response  too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you can laugh about all sorts of things  sherri  ----including millions of dead babies
> starved to death,  lying in the dust and rotting in the sun thanks to  ISA RESPECTERS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All that is only happening in your head!
Click to expand...


Open your eyes you fuckin nitwit

Islam: Making a True Difference in the World - One Body at a Time

Every one of those attacks is DOCUMENTED 

Do us a favor Sherri and make like Rachel Corrie and stand in front of a bulldozer. 

By the way, I spoke to Jesus yesterday, and he says your a piece of crap and you do not represent Christianity in any way


----------



## irosie91

Actually I was thinking about the   BIAFRAN GENOCIDE   and the  EAST PAKISTANI genocide.  
which happened  coincidentally with my intro   to islam     No doubt  sherri danced on the shriveled bodies of children starved for the  GLORY OF  ALLAH,  ISA and the RAPIST PIG ----circa   in the 1970s------as a child I heard about the ARMENIAN GENOCIDE,  and the  ADOLF ABU ALI GENOCIDES-----and---even stalin and the irish potato famine-----but the  gross genocides that I followed with horror----day by day in my early adulthood-----SHERRI CLAIMS---never happened


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Redbone said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hjmick said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't want to read the whole thread... Is he dead yet?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hlmick,
> 
> No, he lives, as Jesus still lives, so does he!
> 
> We certainly do have an awesome God, one who keeps a man alive after 200 days of hungering and thirsting for justice!
> 
> But why should I, a believer in Jesus, be surprised by any of this, Jesus tells me that the man who hungers and thirsts for justice shall be filled!
> 
> Jesus fills his hunger!
> 
> This should make believers of God of man, the fact that Samer Issawi still lives, if it does not, there is something really wrong with us!
> 
> Sherri
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you bonkers? You really believe that this guy has lived over 200 days without eating?
> Is your blindness that deep and consuming? If the guy is alive he has been eating.......Do not be so gullible.
Click to expand...


I believe in God, I will leave the prince of this world for you with your gun!


----------



## irosie91

do not bother sherri----she is working  ----the   "we love jesus"  fraud is 
very important to the islamo nazi pigs----it is their KEY  to an alliance with 
really naive christians in the  JIHADI TO RID THE WEST OF JEWS AND THE 
EAST OF HINDUS   in order to establish   THE CALIPHATES
       (then the sunday people) 

      there are all kinds of ways to get fluids and nutrients 
      into people who do not eat.   Samer has probably never 
      been SO HEALTHY as he is right now


----------



## Redbone

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Redbone said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> hlmick,
> 
> No, he lives, as Jesus still lives, so does he!
> 
> We certainly do have an awesome God, one who keeps a man alive after 200 days of hungering and thirsting for justice!
> 
> But why should I, a believer in Jesus, be surprised by any of this, Jesus tells me that the man who hungers and thirsts for justice shall be filled!
> 
> Jesus fills his hunger!
> 
> This should make believers of God of man, the fact that Samer Issawi still lives, if it does not, there is something really wrong with us!
> 
> Sherri
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you bonkers? You really believe that this guy has lived over 200 days without eating?
> Is your blindness that deep and consuming? If the guy is alive he has been eating.......Do not be so gullible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I believe in God, I will leave the prince of this world for you with your gun!
Click to expand...


Thanks, that is mighty generous of you. I will shoot his sorry arse. Had special bullets made decades ago. Now that your hero fasting boy has proven to be a demigod perhaps I'll need that  weapon and special ammunition to defend against him and his followers. Actually if he has not had any food in over 200 days I could just feed him to my dogs. They are rather fond of bones.


----------



## toastman

Redbone said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redbone said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you bonkers? You really believe that this guy has lived over 200 days without eating?
> Is your blindness that deep and consuming? If the guy is alive he has been eating.......Do not be so gullible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I believe in God, I will leave the prince of this world for you with your gun!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks, that is mighty generous of you. I will shoot his sorry arse. Had special bullets made decades ago. Now that your hero fasting boy has proven to be a demigod perhaps I'll need that  weapon and special ammunition to defend against him and his followers. Actually if he has not had any food in over 200 days I could just feed him to my dogs. They are rather fond of bones.
Click to expand...

Just make sure you leave some for my dog please !


----------



## Redbone

toastman said:


> Redbone said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I believe in God, I will leave the prince of this world for you with your gun!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, that is mighty generous of you. I will shoot his sorry arse. Had special bullets made decades ago. Now that your hero fasting boy has proven to be a demigod perhaps I'll need that  weapon and special ammunition to defend against him and his followers. Actually if he has not had any food in over 200 days I could just feed him to my dogs. They are rather fond of bones.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just make sure you leave some for my dog please !
Click to expand...


My dogs would be disappointed but I am sure I could manage to save your dog a neck bone or two.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Redbone said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redbone said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, that is mighty generous of you. I will shoot his sorry arse. Had special bullets made decades ago. Now that your hero fasting boy has proven to be a demigod perhaps I'll need that  weapon and special ammunition to defend against him and his followers. Actually if he has not had any food in over 200 days I could just feed him to my dogs. They are rather fond of bones.
> 
> 
> 
> Just make sure you leave some for my dog please !
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My dogs would be disappointed but I am sure I could manage to save your dog a neck bone or two.
Click to expand...


What a disgusting piece of humanity your comments show both you and toastman show to be, speaking of feeding a man to dogs!


----------



## irosie91

reabhloideach said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Palestinians are the most jailed because they are the most violent and care the least about human lives.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> attitudes like that rsulted in the deaths of millions of people in hitler's  camps.
Click to expand...



Hitler's program was a recap of   the ideology of  CONSTANTINE  as was the Inquisition 
and the scores of genocides comitted by muslims     The violence perpetrated by muslims 
is also a  recap of that very same ideology      Did you know that it was constantine 
who determined that jews must be marked by yellow insignia----and Shariah 
law  adopted the same provision?      Both Constantine  (justinian law)  and  Shariah 
dhimmia  provisions  essentially legalize genocide.    Persons inculcated with the notion 
that these systems of law are  DIVINE -----do have a tendency to act upon them which 
is why just in the past  50 years muslims have comitted genocide upon in excess of 
10 million people 

The european genocides in the americas-----were based on the  JUSTINIAN CODE.  
Isabella was the sponsor of Cortez-----the man who stripped Mexico of its gold and 
murdered Montezuma and tens of thousands in south america    She was also 
a major Sponsor of the  Inquistion


----------



## Redbone

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Redbone said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just make sure you leave some for my dog please !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My dogs would be disappointed but I am sure I could manage to save your dog a neck bone or two.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What a disgusting piece of humanity your comments show both you and toastman show to be, speaking of feeding a man to dogs!
Click to expand...


Not a man . A skeleton because if he had really gone without consuming food for over 200 days he would be that, dead and a skeleton. Your failure to even see the humor in our replies  casts you as a bit less than average in the intelligence department.


----------



## irosie91

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Redbone said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> hlmick,
> 
> No, he lives, as Jesus still lives, so does he!
> 
> We certainly do have an awesome God, one who keeps a man alive after 200 days of hungering and thirsting for justice!
> 
> But why should I, a believer in Jesus, be surprised by any of this, Jesus tells me that the man who hungers and thirsts for justice shall be filled!
> 
> Jesus fills his hunger!
> 
> This should make believers of God of man, the fact that Samer Issawi still lives, if it does not, there is something really wrong with us!
> 
> Sherri
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you bonkers? You really believe that this guy has lived over 200 days without eating?
> Is your blindness that deep and consuming? If the guy is alive he has been eating.......Do not be so gullible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I believe in God, I will leave the prince of this world for you with your gun!
Click to expand...





I am so glad that   the idiots who claimed   JEWS KILLED JESUS-----were lying

sherri confirms that he is still alive       On the other hand   SHERRI,,  HERSELF   
also claimed that   JEWS KILLED JESUS       she is one confused  islamo naziette


----------



## Hossfly

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> hjmick said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't want to read the whole thread... Is he dead yet?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hlmick,
> 
> No, he lives, as Jesus still lives, so does he!
> 
> We certainly do have an awesome God, one who keeps a man alive after 200 days of hungering and thirsting for justice!
> 
> But why should I, a believer in Jesus, be surprised by any of this, Jesus tells me that the man who hungers and thirsts for justice shall be filled!
> 
> Jesus fills his hunger!
> 
> This should make believers of God of man, the fact that Samer Issawi still lives, if it does not, there is something really wrong with us!
> 
> Sherri
Click to expand...

Frau Sherri sounds like either she has to be committed or she is naive enough to think that the readers are going to believe such nonsense..  This man is obviously being kept alive in prison.  He is not miraculously alive because he supposedly believes in Jesus.  I wonder if Frau Sherri can tell us what she thinks Jesus would say if he could see how his followers are harassed and even murdered  in Muslim countries and their churches burned town.  Amazing how Frau Sherri obsesses over this terrorist, but is able to close her eyes to what is happening to her fellow Christians.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Fourteen Palestinians released in Gilad Shalit deal back in Israeli jails 

"Changes in military law allow IDF and Shin Bet to rearrest any released prisoner until the end of his or her original sentence, on the slightest pretext, and often relying on secret evidence. Four hunger-striking Palestinian prisoners have managed to upset the Palestinian public more than any other element of friction created under Israeli domination. Two of the strikers, Tarek Qaadan and Jaafar Ezzedine, are administrative detainees. The other two, Ayman Sharawna and Samer Issawi, were released in the Gilad Shalit deal and subsequently rearrested. 

Issawi has been subsisting on water, salts and food supplements now for more than 200 days, while Sharawna has been fasting &#8207;(with short breaks&#8207 for 140 days. Concern for their fate has shunted aside discussion of the cardinal issue of the land mines created by the deal to release prisoners, which were concealed during the celebrations over their return.
Since the deal that liberated Shalit was signed in October 2011, the Israel Defense Forces and the Shin Bet security service have rearrested 14 of the prisoners released in the exchange. At the time five of them had been sentenced to between 24 and 38 years in prison. Now, they are slated to complete the remainder of their sentences &#8722; from 16 to 28 years."

Fourteen Palestinians released in Gilad Shalit deal back in Israeli jails - Israel News | Haaretz Daily Newspaper

Sherri


----------



## irosie91

right     its like  probation-----a criminal can be re-arrested for violationg probation. 

what is your point   sherri?      too much control on your fave  SLIT THE BABY THROAT 
thing?


----------



## RoccoR

irosie91,  _et al,_

Hummm!



irosie91 said:


> right     its like  probation-----a criminal can be re-arrested for violationg probation.
> 
> what is your point   sherri?      too much control on your fave  SLIT THE BABY THROAT
> thing?


*(REMEMBER)*



			
				Convention (IV) relative to the Protection of Civilian Persons in Time of War. Geneva said:
			
		

> Art. 5 Where in the territory of a Party to the conflict, the latter is satisfied that an individual protected person is definitely suspected of or engaged in activities hostile to the security of the State, such individual person shall not be entitled to claim such rights and privileges under the present Convention as would, if exercised in the favour of such individual person, be prejudicial to the security of such State.
> 
> Where in occupied territory an individual protected person is detained as a spy or saboteur, or as a person under definite suspicion of activity hostile to the security of the Occupying Power, such person shall, in those cases where absolute military security so requires, be regarded as having forfeited rights of communication under the present Convention.
> 
> In each case, such persons shall nevertheless be treated with humanity and, in case of trial, shall not be deprived of the rights of fair and regular trial prescribed by the present Convention. They shall also be granted the full rights and privileges of a protected person under the present Convention at the earliest date consistent with the security of the State or Occupying Power, as the case may be.
> 
> Art. 6. The present Convention shall apply from the outset of any conflict or occupation mentioned in Article 2.
> 
> In the territory of Parties to the conflict, the application of the present Convention shall cease on the general close of military operations.
> 
> In the case of occupied territory, the application of the present Convention shall cease one year after the general close of military operations; however, the Occupying Power shall be bound, for the duration of the occupation, to the extent that such Power exercises the functions of government in such territory, by the provisions of the following Articles of the present Convention: 1 to 12, 27, 29 to 34, 47, 49, 51, 52, 53, 59, 61 to 77, 143.
> 
> Protected persons whose release, repatriation or re-establishment may take place after such dates shall meanwhile continue to benefit by the present Convention.
> 
> *SOURCE:* http://www.icrc.org/ihl.nsf/385ec082b509e76c41256739003e636d/6756482d86146898c125641e004aa3c5



v/r
R


----------



## Connery

Sammi has a deli. Sammi lies, sherri lies. Sammi is hiding the salami with sherri and she is telling us he is on a hunger strike.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

RoccoR said:


> irosie91,  _et al,_
> 
> Hummm!
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> right     its like  probation-----a criminal can be re-arrested for violationg probation.
> 
> what is your point   sherri?      too much control on your fave  SLIT THE BABY THROAT
> thing?
> 
> 
> 
> *(REMEMBER)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Convention (IV) relative to the Protection of Civilian Persons in Time of War. Geneva said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Art. 5 Where in the territory of a Party to the conflict, the latter is satisfied that an individual protected person is definitely suspected of or engaged in activities hostile to the security of the State, such individual person shall not be entitled to claim such rights and privileges under the present Convention as would, if exercised in the favour of such individual person, be prejudicial to the security of such State.
> 
> Where in occupied territory an individual protected person is detained as a spy or saboteur, or as a person under definite suspicion of activity hostile to the security of the Occupying Power, such person shall, in those cases where absolute military security so requires, be regarded as having forfeited rights of communication under the present Convention.
> 
> In each case, such persons shall nevertheless be treated with humanity and, in case of trial, shall not be deprived of the rights of fair and regular trial prescribed by the present Convention. They shall also be granted the full rights and privileges of a protected person under the present Convention at the earliest date consistent with the security of the State or Occupying Power, as the case may be.
> 
> Art. 6. The present Convention shall apply from the outset of any conflict or occupation mentioned in Article 2.
> 
> In the territory of Parties to the conflict, the application of the present Convention shall cease on the general close of military operations.
> 
> In the case of occupied territory, the application of the present Convention shall cease one year after the general close of military operations; however, the Occupying Power shall be bound, for the duration of the occupation, to the extent that such Power exercises the functions of government in such territory, by the provisions of the following Articles of the present Convention: 1 to 12, 27, 29 to 34, 47, 49, 51, 52, 53, 59, 61 to 77, 143.
> 
> Protected persons whose release, repatriation or re-establishment may take place after such dates shall meanwhile continue to benefit by the present Convention.
> 
> *SOURCE:* International Humanitarian Law - Fourth 1949 Geneva Convention
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> v/r
> R
Click to expand...


You are applying incorrect laws to this, this is not a war, it is an Occupation, and Samer was released in a prior prison exchange deal, satisfying his prior conviction. He is presently held with no new charges lodged against him and that is unlawful under intl law. Israel's administrative detention practices are unlawful, and that has been addressed by countless intl legal authorities over the past year. 

Sherri


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Hunger Striker Samer Issawi Invisible to Israeli Society

Read more: Hunger Striker Samer Issawi Invisible to Israeli Society - Al-Monitor: the Pulse of the Middle East

Two hundred days? How is he still alive? I asked Khader Adnan. If anyone could give me a reliable answer to this question, it's Adnan. After all, he started the wave of hunger strikes in Israeli prisons about a year ago, and since his release he has emerged as one of the most prominent activists on behalf of Palestinian prisoners. Its possible if he receives a glucose additive, Adnan explains, but Issawi hasnt been taking glucose for the past 21 days, and his situation is deteriorating. Hes been hospitalized in the ICU and his life is at risk. I refused to take those pills and was on a total hunger strike until I was released.

Adnan kept his hunger strike for 66 days. He was transferred to the ICU of Ziv Hospital in Safed in critical condition. Once his health improved, he was released to his home.  
I told the person who arrested me then, Either you put me on trial or release me. If not, Ill go on hunger strike. With that, Adnan, a low-ranking activist in the Islamic Jihad movement, who worked as a baker in his village, became a well-known figure much admired by the prisoners' community. According to Adnan, There has been a reawakening in the Palestinian street, and a deep sense of identification with the prisoners struggle. It is like a new Intifada. Last Friday, for example, there were demonstrations in Huwara, Issawiya, Ofer Prison, Budrus, al-Arroub, Kalandia, Bilin, Nabi Salih, and Yabad. People came out to demonstrate on behalf of the prisoners in every one of these places.

Sherri


----------



## Redbone

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Hunger Striker Samer Issawi Invisible to Israeli Society
> 
> Read more: Hunger Striker Samer Issawi Invisible to Israeli Society - Al-Monitor: the Pulse of the Middle East
> 
> Two hundred days? How is he still alive? I asked Khader Adnan. If anyone could give me a reliable answer to this question, it's Adnan. After all, he started the wave of hunger strikes in Israeli prisons about a year ago, and since his release he has emerged as one of the most prominent activists on behalf of Palestinian prisoners. Its possible if he receives a glucose additive, Adnan explains, but Issawi hasnt been taking glucose for the past 21 days, and his situation is deteriorating. Hes been hospitalized in the ICU and his life is at risk. I refused to take those pills and was on a total hunger strike until I was released.
> 
> Adnan kept his hunger strike for 66 days. He was transferred to the ICU of Ziv Hospital in Safed in critical condition. Once his health improved, he was released to his home.
> I told the person who arrested me then, Either you put me on trial or release me. If not, Ill go on hunger strike. With that, Adnan, a low-ranking activist in the Islamic Jihad movement, who worked as a baker in his village, became a well-known figure much admired by the prisoners' community. According to Adnan, There has been a reawakening in the Palestinian street, and a deep sense of identification with the prisoners struggle. It is like a new Intifada. Last Friday, for example, there were demonstrations in Huwara, Issawiya, Ofer Prison, Budrus, al-Arroub, Kalandia, Bilin, Nabi Salih, and Yabad. People came out to demonstrate on behalf of the prisoners in every one of these places.
> 
> Sherri



Why worry? The man went over 200 days without eating. Let him do a few hundred more. Then if still infecting the planet give him a slice of bread and a drink of water. 
No need in over feeding the scum, right?


----------



## Hossfly

Everyone pray that some Weeping Turd Blossom doesn't go crying to have this thread moved. Just imagine. When Samer beats Old Scratch and is released, this thread will become an icon and millions will come here to worship.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Israel To Hold Emergency Hearing For Samer Issawi

Israel decided on the emergency court hearing without warning, the hearing will be on Tuesday. 

This occurs as demonstrations continue unabated, demonstrations in support of prisoners on hunger strike, demonstrations spread despite continued confrontation with Israeli military forces.

Demonstrations are spreading across the West Bank, in Bethlehem several dozen activists blocked a road today.  In Ramallah, about 50 activists demonstrated at a UN office. 








Israeli border police officers scuffle with Palestinian demonstrators blocking a road outside the West Bank town of Bethlehem, during a protest calling for the release of Palestinian prisoners from Israeli jails on 18 February 2013. (Photo: Reuters - Ammar Awad)

"The Palestinian Authority's Minister for Prisoners' Affairs Issa Qaraqe warned against continued strikes and popular uprisings should Israel refuse to respond to the demands of prisoners, according to Maan. International and regional pressures are being exerted on Israel intensively to save the lives of prisoner strikers, and President [Mahmoud Abbas] is personally following these moves to prevent a humanitarian catastrophe against the prisoners," Qaraqe added."

Israel to hold emergency hearing for Samer Issawi | Al Akhbar English)

Sherri


----------



## irosie91

For discussion-----
  If Israel caves to the demands for release of the   
  prisoners and  the US  caves to the demands for 
  release of   Shaykh  Abdel Rahman ----what effect 
  will those moves have on the nature of islamic 
  terrorism in the middle east and the rest of the world, 
  including in the USA???


----------



## Hossfly

irosie91 said:


> For discussion-----
> If Israel caves to the demands for release of the
> prisoners and  the US  caves to the demands for
> release of   Shaykh  Abdel Rahman ----what effect
> will those moves have on the nature of islamic
> terrorism in the middle east and the rest of the world,
> including in the USA???


If Israel were to cave, (unlikely) it would mean a terrorist could kill someone, be imprisoned, go on a hunger strike and be pardoned and released. Of course this would happen immediately after Sherri started a Facebook for the animal.


----------



## irosie91

Hossfly said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> For discussion-----
> If Israel caves to the demands for release of the
> prisoners and  the US  caves to the demands for
> release of   Shaykh  Abdel Rahman ----what effect
> will those moves have on the nature of islamic
> terrorism in the middle east and the rest of the world,
> including in the USA???
> 
> 
> 
> If Israel were to cave, (unlikely) it would mean a terrorist could kill someone, be imprisoned, go on a hunger strike and be pardoned and released. Of course this would happen immediately after Sherri started a Facebook for the animal.
Click to expand...


My prediction is that there would be a surge in islamic terrorism world wide---
if both the US  and  Israel caved to ALL THE DEMANDS---especially if the 
US caved to the demand to release    Abdel Rahman. ----but all would not be 
well for the JIHADIST cause-----since countries faced with islamic terrorism 
would learn the futlity of JAILING them and would find other ways of getting 
rid of them


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Samer did not kill anyone and was not convicted of hurting or killing anyone. Unlike some of the posters here with a whole lot of blood of the innocent on their hands, Samer is free of such animal traits!


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Hossfly said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> For discussion-----
> If Israel caves to the demands for release of the
> prisoners and  the US  caves to the demands for
> release of   Shaykh  Abdel Rahman ----what effect
> will those moves have on the nature of islamic
> terrorism in the middle east and the rest of the world,
> including in the USA???
> 
> 
> 
> If Israel were to cave, (unlikely) it would mean a terrorist could kill someone, be imprisoned, go on a hunger strike and be pardoned and released. Of course this would happen immediately after Sherri started a Facebook for the animal.
Click to expand...


I think you are jealous of him!


----------



## irosie91

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Samer did not kill anyone and was not convicted of hurting or killing anyone. Unlike some of the posters here with a whole lot of blood of the innocent on their hands, Samer is free of such animal traits!





Sherri's  other "god"   adolf abu ali----did not kill anyone     neither did the holy 
shahid   ADOLF EICHMANN       
Which posters are you claiming have a  "WHOLE LOT OF BLOOD OF THE INNOCENT"  on 
their hands?      can you name them without resorting to those voices of isa 
that you hear -----incessantly?      Interestingly ---Shaykh Abdel Rahman was not actually 
convicted of the direct hands on murder of anyone either----he simply organized the 
bombing of the World Trade Center of  1993 which according to sherri et al----WAS 
A NOBLE ACT FOR THE GLORY OF ISA, ALLAH and the RAPIST PIG

Many WOULD be murderers are in jail in the USA -----their major terrorist actions 
interrupted in the nick of time----to sherri's dismay


----------



## irosie91

I support the release of   ALL ARAB MUSLIMS   in   ISRAELI JAILS and in USA JAILS---and in ISRAELI HOSPITALS and in USA HOSPITALS_----to mecca     IMMEDIATELY


----------



## irosie91

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> For discussion-----
> If Israel caves to the demands for release of the
> prisoners and  the US  caves to the demands for
> release of   Shaykh  Abdel Rahman ----what effect
> will those moves have on the nature of islamic
> terrorism in the middle east and the rest of the world,
> including in the USA???
> 
> 
> 
> If Israel were to cave, (unlikely) it would mean a terrorist could kill someone, be imprisoned, go on a hunger strike and be pardoned and released. Of course this would happen immediately after Sherri started a Facebook for the animal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think you are jealous of him!
Click to expand...



I assume you are referring to   HOSSFLY ,,   sherri     
  Do you consider yourself  LOGICAL?     real lawyers 
  draw conclusions based on  EVIDENCE--   
  What evidence do you have for your "thought"   that 
   Hossfly is "jealous"   of----samer?


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn




----------



## irosie91

what is your point    sherri ?    the video did shows riot police  trying to stop violent arab thugs from flinging stones      if the kids did that in new jersey 
they would be dead in the gutter.    then I saw a large demonstration completely free to fart out their stupidity     I did hear the slut mention a 
30 year sentence       Considering the kinds of jail sentences Israel usually hands out------that means a VERY SERIOUS CONVICTION     so why not break 
down and tell us of what  SAMER was convicted?      you simply tell us of that which he was NOT convicted


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn




----------



## irosie91

sherri is still afraid to mention of WHAT SAMER WAS CONVICTED      I suspect that she realizes that if she does say of what he was convicted and supports 
his release-----she would be supporting a  PRECEDENT for release of all criminals convicted of the same crime.    There are many many  islamic terrorists in US jails who never actually KILLED anyone----in fact many criminals in US jails who never actually KILLED anyone.    If the US released all criminals who never  KILLED anyone-----and sherri were held responsible for  any adverse outcome of such a move------then ----I could see her point


----------



## Hossfly

irosie91 said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> If Israel were to cave, (unlikely) it would mean a terrorist could kill someone, be imprisoned, go on a hunger strike and be pardoned and released. Of course this would happen immediately after Sherri started a Facebook for the animal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think you are jealous of him!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I assume you are referring to   HOSSFLY ,,   sherri
> Do you consider yourself  LOGICAL?     real lawyers
> draw conclusions based on  EVIDENCE--
> What evidence do you have for your "thought"   that
> Hossfly is "jealous"   of----samer?
Click to expand...

Sherri thinks I am jealous of some terrorist???  She really is bonkers.  All these protests for Sammy remind me of all those who were protesting the police killing Christopher Dorner even though he murdered four people and was going to murder more.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

irosie91 said:


> sherri is still afraid to mention of WHAT SAMER WAS CONVICTED      I suspect that she realizes that if she does say of what he was convicted and supports
> his release-----she would be supporting a  PRECEDENT for release of all criminals convicted of the same crime.    There are many many  islamic terrorists in US jails who never actually KILLED anyone----in fact many criminals in US jails who never actually KILLED anyone.    If the US released all criminals who never  KILLED anyone-----and sherri were held responsible for  any adverse outcome of such a move------then ----I could see her point



It was alleged he was involved in Resistance activity, but he was not convicted of attacking or killing anyone. The entire trial system in the military courts for Palestinians is filled with violations of due process rights required by intl law, so convictions in that unlawful system lack any credibility. Its like a trial in Iran, for political prisoners there, there is no such thing as a fair trial for them. And there is no such thing as a fair trial for Palestinians in Israel and Occupied Palestine. Samer was released in the prison exchange deal, so none of that matters, that prior conviction that was set aside. Samer has been charged with no new crime so his detention has no legal basis and he should be released.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Hossfly said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think you are jealous of him!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I assume you are referring to   HOSSFLY ,,   sherri
> Do you consider yourself  LOGICAL?     real lawyers
> draw conclusions based on  EVIDENCE--
> What evidence do you have for your "thought"   that
> Hossfly is "jealous"   of----samer?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sherri thinks I am jealous of some terrorist???  She really is bonkers.  All these protests for Sammy remind me of all those who were protesting the police killing Christopher Dorner even though he murdered four people and was going to murder more.
Click to expand...


Why do you keep accusing Samer of murder, he has not killed anyone?


----------



## irosie91

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I assume you are referring to   HOSSFLY ,,   sherri
> Do you consider yourself  LOGICAL?     real lawyers
> draw conclusions based on  EVIDENCE--
> What evidence do you have for your "thought"   that
> Hossfly is "jealous"   of----samer?
> 
> 
> 
> Sherri thinks I am jealous of some terrorist???  She really is bonkers.  All these protests for Sammy remind me of all those who were protesting the police killing Christopher Dorner even though he murdered four people and was going to murder more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why do you keep accusing Samer of murder, he has not killed anyone?
Click to expand...


sherri    I have not seen anyone state that  samer specifically murdered anyone
   It is obvious that your sect of christianity advocates lying---and murder---your sect 
   of christianity murdered abraham lincoln because isa told you to do it
   Of what was your co-religionist,   samer---the isa respecter of the christians 
   who murdered abraham lincoln,,,    and John F Kennedy   CONVICTED?


----------



## irosie91

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> sherri is still afraid to mention of WHAT SAMER WAS CONVICTED      I suspect that she realizes that if she does say of what he was convicted and supports
> his release-----she would be supporting a  PRECEDENT for release of all criminals convicted of the same crime.    There are many many  islamic terrorists in US jails who never actually KILLED anyone----in fact many criminals in US jails who never actually KILLED anyone.    If the US released all criminals who never  KILLED anyone-----and sherri were held responsible for  any adverse outcome of such a move------then ----I could see her point
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was alleged he was involved in Resistance activity, but he was not convicted of attacking or killing anyone. The entire trial system in the military courts for Palestinians is filled with violations of due process rights required by intl law, so convictions in that unlawful system lack any credibility. Its like a trial in Iran, for political prisoners there, there is no such thing as a fair trial for them. And there is no such thing as a fair trial for Palestinians in Israel and Occupied Palestine. Samer was released in the prison exchange deal, so none of that matters, that prior conviction that was set aside. Samer has been charged with no new crime so his detention has no legal basis and he should be released.
Click to expand...



Sherri lied again as an ISA RESPECTING supporter of terrorism involving the 
murder of children.      Samer was convicted of a crime that has lots of 
isa respecting terrorists in USA jails-------that is conspiracy to engage in 
terrorist acts     His conviction was never  "set-aside"  as the lying isa-
repecter sherri claims consistent with the her  "religion"    He was 
released as a ransom for the completely innocent   person who 
was kidnapped in the name of isa by isa respecting co-religionists of 
sherri 

Paying ransoms to disgusting isa-respecters who seek release of 
their fellow criminals is never a good idea-------that the isa-respecting 
scum  would take advantage of it is no surprise


----------



## Billo_Really

irosie91 said:


> Sherri lied again as an ISA RESPECTING supporter of terrorism involving the
> murder of children.      Samer was convicted of a crime that has lots of
> isa respecting terrorists in USA jails-------that is conspiracy to engage in
> terrorist acts     His conviction was never  "set-aside"  as the lying isa-
> repecter sherri claims consistent with the her  "religion"    He was
> released as a ransom for the completely innocent   person who
> was kidnapped in the name of isa by isa respecting co-religionists of
> sherri
> 
> Paying ransoms to disgusting isa-respecters who seek release of
> their fellow criminals is never a good idea-------that the isa-respecting
> scum  would take advantage of it is no surprise


Samer is a victim of "administrative detention".  Israel's way of locking up political prisoners without charges for indefinate length's of time.  Israeli fascism at its best.


----------



## irosie91

loinboy said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sherri lied again as an ISA RESPECTING supporter of terrorism involving the
> murder of children.      Samer was convicted of a crime that has lots of
> isa respecting terrorists in USA jails-------that is conspiracy to engage in
> terrorist acts     His conviction was never  "set-aside"  as the lying isa-
> repecter sherri claims consistent with the her  "religion"    He was
> released as a ransom for the completely innocent   person who
> was kidnapped in the name of isa by isa respecting co-religionists of
> sherri
> 
> Paying ransoms to disgusting isa-respecters who seek release of
> their fellow criminals is never a good idea-------that the isa-respecting
> scum  would take advantage of it is no surprise
> 
> 
> 
> Samer is a victim of "administrative detention".  Israel's way of locking up political prisoners without
> charges for indefinate length's of time.  Israeli fascism at its best.
Click to expand...



A piece of shit convicted of conspiracy  to aiding terrorist attacks 
which routinely involve the murder of children for the glory of 
isa is not a  "political prisoner"     He is a TERRORIST.   
Isa repecting   Shaykh Abdel Rahman who was convicted of 
orchestrating the  1993   bombing of the world trade center 
which killed several american citizens and injured hundreds 
ALSO  tried to claim that is was a  "political prisoner"     It is 
a custom amongst  isa respecting   murderers to claim 
"POLITICS"----it is an aspect of their disgusting religion


----------



## Billo_Really

irosie91 said:


> A piece of shit convicted of conspiracy  to aiding terrorist attacks
> which routinely involve the murder of children for the glory of
> isa is not a  "political prisoner"     He is a TERRORIST.
> Isa repecting   Shaykh Abdel Rahman who was convicted of
> orchestrating the  1993   bombing of the world trade center
> which killed several american citizens and injured hundreds
> ALSO  tried to claim that is was a  "political prisoner"     It is
> a custom amongst  isa respecting   murderers to claim
> "POLITICS"----it is an aspect of their disgusting religion


Everyone who disagrees with you is a terrorist.

Now go fuck yourself!


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

No news yet on Samer's hearing, but there is other news, there are reports over 800 Palestinian prisoners have gone on a one day solidarity hunger strike to support Samer and the other three hunger strike prisoners. And Ayman, the hunger striker on an on and off again hunger strike for the longest period  reportedly was taken to a hospital in Israel after he reportedly went into a coma and awoke with paralysis over most of his body.

"RAMALLAH (Ma'an) -- Around 800 prisoners in Israeli jails launched a one day hunger strike on Tuesday to show solidarity with long-term hunger strikers, a prisoner group said.

Prisoners in the Israeli jails of Nafha, Ramon and Eshel launched the strike action to put pressure on Israeli prison authorities to deal with the demands of long-term hunger-strikers, the Palestinian Prisoners Society said."

Hundreds of prisoners launch solidarity hunger strike | Maan News Agency








"Palestinian Minister of Detainees, Issa Qaraqe, reported Sunday that hunger striking detainee, Ayman Sharawna, was moved to the Soroka Israel hospital in Beer As-Sabe (Beersheba), due to a serious deterioration in his health condition"

Qaraqe added that, last week, Sharawna fell into a coma, and when he regained consciousness, he suffered from extreme pain to several parts of his body, and was not able to move any part of his body. Sharawna, 38, is demanding Israel to release him as he is being illegally detained without charges or trial.  He started his hunger strike on July 1 2012; 140 days later, he paused his strike following advice of Physicians for Human Rights, and resumed his strike on January 16 2013. He is currently only drinking water, refusing to even take vitamins."


Sharawna Moved To Soroka Hospital - International Middle East Media Center

Sherri


----------



## Connery

loinboy said:


> Samer is a victim of "administrative detention".  Israel's way of locking up political prisoners without charges for indefinate length's of time.  Israeli fascism at its best.




You are a victim of sherri's lies and manipulation.

We have gone over this material previously Sammi eats, sherri lies and you are as dolt. Sammi is held because he  violated the terms of his release



Connery said:


> *Looks like sammer has been eating!!!!! *According to  Israeli Prison Service spokeswoman Sivan Weizman Sammi is under "*medical supervision and eats periodically*".
> 
> Further, Sammi  "was initially released in 2011 in a prisoner exchange. One Israeli soldier was freed from captivity in Gaza in exchange for more than 1,000 Palestinian prisoners, many of whom were convicted of being involved in suicide bombings and other deadly attacks.
> 
> Some prisoners, like Issawi, were released on condition of travel limits...he was arrested after he violated the terms of his release."
> 
> Palestinian rally for hunger striker turns violent | UTSanDiego.com
> 
> 
> As usual sherri is caught up in her web of lies.  sherri lies...


----------



## High_Gravity

What delicious treats has Samer been snacking on lately?


----------



## Billo_Really

Connery said:


> You are a victim of sherri's lies and manipulation.
> 
> We have gone over this material previously Sammi eats, sherri lies and you are as dolt. Sammi is held because he  violated the terms of his release


Dude, I'm not a victim of anything, from anyone.

As far as *Sherri*, it's been my experience she doesn't lie and knows her shit.



> _Issawi was released by Israeli authorities in an October 2011 prisoner swap, but was re-arrested in July 2012. He was sentenced to 20 years for allegedly violating conditions of his release,* but his supporters says Issawi has never been charged with a crime and is being held under punitive and unjust 'administrative detention*'._


You might have a valid point, except for the fact that the Israeli's do this (release Palestinian's, then re-arrest them) a lot.

The Israeli's showed just how vicious and mean-spirited they are by harrasing the guys family and arresting his brother without charges.



> _*Israeli authorities raided the home of Palestinian hunger striker Samer Issawi overnight in east Jerusalem, harassing his family members and arresting his brother,* witnesses and Israeli authorities said.
> 
> "At 2:30am (0030 GMT), Israeli forces barged into our house without any warrant or order and locked us all in one room while five men attacked Shadi and took him away," Issawi's sister Shireen told Agence France-Presse.* "Lawyers were not allowed access to him and he had a secret hearing without a lawyer which handed him a four-day detention."*_


They try to punish people who criticize them.  It's because of that bullshit, is one of the reasons I criticize them as much as I do.  I don't like premadonnas. Hypocrites who think they can live by a different set of rules. If they don't like people holding them accountable, tough shit.  That's exactly what I'm gonna do.

This whole issue of "administrative detention" is a bunch of bullshit.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Protest Friday






Rally Monday


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Protest Friday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rally Monday



"JERUSALEM (AP)  Palestinian protesters clashed with Israeli soldiers at a rally Tuesday in support of four imprisoned Palestinians on hunger strike, as hundreds of inmates said they were refusing food for the day in solidarity with the fasting inmates. The prisoner issue is an emotional one for Palestinians after decades of conflict with Israel. About 100 Palestinians set fire to tires and threw rocks at the Israeli soldiers near the Ofer prison in the West Bank, prompting the troops to respond with tear gas near, the military said. 

Meanwhile, Amani Srahna of the Palestinian Prisoners Club said 800 inmates in three prisons were participating in the one-day protest in solidarity with the hunger strikers.  
The prisoners include those belonging to the militant Islamic Jihad faction, which has led previous mass hunger strikes. One of the four hunger-striking Palestinians is 35-year-old Samer Issawi whose health has severely deteriorated after he has refused food, on-and-off, for more than 200 days. On Monday, Palestinians blocked roads and held marches across the West Bank to protest the fate of thousands of Palestinians held in Israeli jails and demand the release of the hunger strikers."


Palestinian prisoners announce solidarity strike - Yahoo! News

Sherri


----------



## AsheedMidrarwz

Poor pitiful Sherri and her propaganda.


----------



## Billo_Really

AsheedMidrarwz said:


> Poor pitiful Sherri and her propaganda.


Prove it.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

The story of the hunger striker Palestinian prisoners, that includes the story of Samer Issawi's 200+ day hunger strike, has finally succeeded in being widely spoken about by MSM.

February 19, 2013

AP Stories Today

Palestinian prisoners announce solidarity strike - Yahoo! News

Palestinian prisoners announce solidarity strike - Yahoo! News

AlJazeera Stories Today

Palestinian hunger striker to seek bail - Yahoo! News Maktoob

Jailed Palestinian hunger striker faces death - Yahoo! News Maktoob

Reuters Story Today

Pressure mounts on Israel over Palestinian prisoner fast - Yahoo! News

Samer Issawi News Images

samer issawi - Yahoo! News Search Results

AFP via Yahoo! UK & Ireland News Today

Hundreds of Palestinian prisoners in one-day hunger strike - Yahoo! News UK

Sherri


----------



## Ernie S.

Nothing in the obituaries?


----------



## toastman

Last I heard, he was caught munching on some pita and CHOUMMUSSSSS


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

"Breaking News: israeli kangaroo court rejects the release of Palestinian hunger striker Samer Issawi today during his "emergency" hearing. 

Issawi to remain behind bars until his next scheduled hearing on March 14, 2013. Issawi's mom Um Ra'fat collapsed during the court decision."

Breaking News:... | Facebook

Sherri


----------



## irosie91

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> "Breaking News: israeli kangaroo court rejects the release of Palestinian hunger striker Samer Issawi today during his "emergency" hearing.
> 
> Issawi to remain behind bars until his next scheduled hearing on March 14, 2013. Issawi's mom Um Ra'fat collapsed during the court decision."
> 
> Breaking News:... | Facebook
> 
> Sherri




Um-kharah    should have brought her son up  RIGHT


----------



## AsheedMidrarwz

loinboy said:


> AsheedMidrarwz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Poor pitiful Sherri and her propaganda.
> 
> 
> 
> Prove it.
Click to expand...


Shove it.


----------



## AsheedMidrarwz

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> "Breaking News: israeli kangaroo court rejects the release of Palestinian hunger striker Samer Issawi today during his "emergency" hearing.
> 
> Issawi to remain behind bars until his next scheduled hearing on March 14, 2013. Issawi's mom Um Ra'fat collapsed during the court decision."
> 
> Breaking News:... | Facebook
> 
> Sherri



Good news.  I'm buyin drinks.


----------



## AsheedMidrarwz

Sherri and her miscreant pals are scratching for every sympathetic idiot they can muster.  LOL.


----------



## Billo_Really

AsheedMidrarwz said:


> Shove it.


If you can't back up what you say, you're full of shit!


----------



## Billo_Really

AsheedMidrarwz said:


> Sherri and her miscreant pals are scratching for every sympathetic idiot they can muster.  LOL.


It has nothing to do with sympathy, it's not allowing Israeli kiss-asses to tell us the emporer has new clothes.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Here is an article about today'a hearing.

"Israeli court defers relase of hunger striker

Palestinian prisoner Samer Issawi, after refusing food for over 200 days, appeared in court to request release on bail" 

Israeli court defers relase of hunger striker - Middle East - Al Jazeera English

Sherri


----------



## AsheedMidrarwz

loinboy said:


> AsheedMidrarwz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shove it.
> 
> 
> 
> If you can't back up what you say, you're full of shit!
Click to expand...


Oh, blow it out your lyin' ass.  You're nothing but propaganda stooges.


----------



## Billo_Really

AsheedMidrarwz said:


> Oh, blow it out your lyin' ass.  You're nothing but propaganda stooges.


You talk like a 10 year old.


----------



## AsheedMidrarwz

loinboy said:


> AsheedMidrarwz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, blow it out your lyin' ass.  You're nothing but propaganda stooges.
> 
> 
> 
> You talk like a 10 year old.
Click to expand...


You smell like death.


----------



## Billo_Really

AsheedMidrarwz said:


> You smell like death.


Do you go around smelling other men often?


----------



## irosie91

loinboy said:


> AsheedMidrarwz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sherri and her miscreant pals are scratching for every sympathetic idiot they can muster.  LOL.
> 
> 
> 
> It has nothing to do with sympathy, it's not allowing Israeli kiss-asses to tell us the emporer has new clothes.
Click to expand...



Leave sherri alone      she gets irritable when her fellow isa respecters 
  are prevented from murdering infants   -----lets get her over to the 
  news from pakistan----lots of dead babies there----the sunnis are getting 
  their kicks bombing the local shiite veggie market.   They are moving up  
  in the trade----as far as I know they usually did  drive by pick offs of one 
  at a time----they seem to be constructing bombs now for the glory of isa

  any news from isa respecting syria?


----------



## High_Gravity

Whats on the menu for Samer tonight?


----------



## Billo_Really

High_Gravity said:


> Whats on the menu for Samer tonight?


Forced feeding tube down the throat, with a falafal malt to follow.


----------



## Billo_Really

irosie91 said:


> Leave sherri alone      she gets irritable when her fellow isa respecters
> are prevented from murdering infants   -----lets get her over to the
> news from pakistan----lots of dead babies there----the sunnis are getting
> their kicks bombing the local shiite veggie market.   They are moving up
> in the trade----as far as I know they usually did  drive by pick offs of one
> at a time----they seem to be constructing bombs now for the glory of isa
> 
> any news from isa respecting syria?


Shut the fuck up and get the cross out your pussy!


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Sometimes, we join together and pray for Samer Issawi and the other hunger strike prisoners, human rights activists all over the world from Palestine to the US to Ghana to South America to Europe to all over Asia. We are different religions but I know the prayers we lift up as we feel Samer's pain and weep for him are prayers that God hears. And there are other matters so hard to speak about and understand, I think we feel each other's prayers. What else explains out of nowhere breaking down sometimes and the emotions. I can only compare it to how I felt in 2006 when Israel killed over one thousand civilians in Lebanon. For 34 days, civilians were being targeted and killed. Over 90% of the deaths were of civilians. And there were many praying for the killing to stop, like Arab Baptist Theological Seminary holding prayer meetings twice daily and praying with Muslims displaced from their homes that they took into their schools, and I experienced similar things to this at that time. When I feel it, I know something is happening, then I knew what I was feeling was either people praying or people dying, feeling the pain and prayers of others no matter the miles that separate us from one another.

Sherri


----------



## irosie91

gravity      WHERE ARE MY LUNCH PICTURES?      i look forward to that daily 
                                                  vicarious thrill-------YUM!!!!!!!


----------



## irosie91

millions of children are dying of starvation -----whilst their co-religionist isa respecters 
play in Las Vegas spending    $$$$$ MILLIONS  $$$$$$$$    and some jerks sit around 
"praying"  for  scum who play   'hungers strike games'    for a get out of jail free pass
 to that they can  REJOIN  the baby throat slitting game


----------



## High_Gravity

loinboy said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whats on the menu for Samer tonight?
> 
> 
> 
> Forced feeding tube down the throat, with a falafal malt to follow.
Click to expand...


I heard hes having Chicken Kabobs with peppers on rice.


----------



## High_Gravity

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Sometimes, we join together and pray for Samer Issawi and the other hunger strike prisoners, human rights activists all over the world from Palestine to the US to Ghana to South America to Europe to all over Asia. We are different religions but I know the prayers we lift up as we feel Samer's pain and weep for him are prayers that God hears. And there are other matters so hard to speak about and understand, I think we feel each other's prayers. What else explains out of nowhere breaking down sometimes and the emotions. I can only compare it to how I felt in 2006 when Israel killed over one thousand civilians in Lebanon. For 34 days, civilians were being targeted and killed. Over 90% of the deaths were of civilians. And there were many praying for the killing to stop, like Arab Baptist Theological Seminary holding prayer meetings twice daily and praying with Muslims displaced from their homes that they took into their schools, and I experienced similar things to this at that time. When I feel it, I know something is happening, then I knew what I was feeling was either people praying or people dying, feeling the pain and prayers of others no matter the miles that separate us from one another.
> 
> Sherri



You are insane.


----------



## Billo_Really

irosie91 said:


> millions of children are dying of starvation


Some children died from being hit by an Israeli air strike while they were playing soccer.


----------



## Billo_Really

High_Gravity said:


> I heard hes having Chicken Kabobs with peppers on rice.


He's being force fed, which usually means a 1/4 inch tube being shoved down your throat.


----------



## High_Gravity

loinboy said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> I heard hes having Chicken Kabobs with peppers on rice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's being force fed, which usually means a 1/4 inch tube being shoved down your throat.
Click to expand...


How do we know that?


----------



## irosie91

Thanks  gravity-----I NEEDED that yummy picture    -----


----------



## Hossfly

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> "Breaking News: israeli kangaroo court rejects the release of Palestinian hunger striker Samer Issawi today during his "emergency" hearing.
> 
> Issawi to remain behind bars until his next scheduled hearing on March 14, 2013. Issawi's mom Um Ra'fat collapsed during the court decision."
> 
> Breaking News:... | Facebook
> 
> Sherri


So tell us, Frau Sherri, if that Christian woman Asia Bibi, who is being held in a Pakistani prison for allegedly committing blasphemy, decided to go on a hunger strike to get released, would you, as a "good Christian woman," be carrying on the same as you are carrying on for Sammy or would you just ignore her plight since it doesn't involve the Jews but your Muslim friends?


----------



## Hossfly

High_Gravity said:


> loinboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whats on the menu for Samer tonight?
> 
> 
> 
> Forced feeding tube down the throat, with a falafal malt to follow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I heard hes having Chicken Kabobs with peppers on rice.
Click to expand...

Mmmm, mmmm, mmmmm. Yummy in the tummy!


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

loinboy said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whats on the menu for Samer tonight?
> 
> 
> 
> Forced feeding tube down the throat, with a falafal malt to follow.
Click to expand...


I think that is likely, forced feeding, Israel can do whatever they choose to him, there is noone there to stop them, but Khader Adnan brought up another point about minerals and supplements some take on hunger strikes, like glucose additives, that might be part of the explanation of the fact he still lives.






This is what he said:

"&#8220;Two hundred days? How is he still alive?&#8221; I asked Khader Adnan. If anyone could give me a reliable answer to this question, it's Adnan. After all, he started the wave of hunger strikes in Israeli prisons about a year ago, and since his release he has emerged as one of the most prominent activists on behalf of Palestinian prisoners. &#8220;It&#8217;s possible if he receives a glucose additive,&#8221; Adnan explains, &#8220;but Issawi hasn&#8217;t been taking glucose for the past 21 days, and his situation is deteriorating. He&#8217;s been hospitalized in the ICU and his life is at risk. I refused to take those pills and was on a total hunger strike until I was released.&#8221; Adnan kept his hunger strike for 66 days. He was transferred to the ICU of Ziv Hospital in Safed in critical condition. Once his health improved, he was released to his home." 

Read more: Hunger Striker Samer Issawi Invisible to Israeli Society - Al-Monitor: the Pulse of the Middle East

Here is another article addressing events over the past week.

Podcast: Hundreds protest outside Israeli jail in solidarity with hunger striking prisoners | The Electronic Intifada

Sherri


----------



## irosie91

Millions of the children of isa respecters are dying of starvation and neglect ----isa 
respecters are killing each other in dozens of locations around the world.   
What is this faux   "HUNGER STRIKE"  BS??   ----<<<  A SMOKE SCREEN 
OVER THE FILTH OF   "isa-respectism" ------the planet's most prolific 
genociders


----------



## AsheedMidrarwz

loinboy said:


> AsheedMidrarwz said:
> 
> 
> 
> You smell like death.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you go around smelling other men often?
Click to expand...


Now you sound like a 10-year old.  This is about it for you.  Propaganda tool.


----------



## AsheedMidrarwz

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> loinboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whats on the menu for Samer tonight?
> 
> 
> 
> Forced feeding tube down the throat, with a falafal malt to follow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think that is likely, forced feeding, Israel can do whatever they choose to him, there is noone there to stop them, but Khader Adnan brought up another point about minerals and supplements some take on hunger strikes, like glucose additives, that might be part of the explanation of the fact he still lives.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is what he said:
> 
> "Two hundred days? How is he still alive? I asked Khader Adnan. If anyone could give me a reliable answer to this question, it's Adnan. After all, he started the wave of hunger strikes in Israeli prisons about a year ago, and since his release he has emerged as one of the most prominent activists on behalf of Palestinian prisoners. Its possible if he receives a glucose additive, Adnan explains, but Issawi hasnt been taking glucose for the past 21 days, and his situation is deteriorating. Hes been hospitalized in the ICU and his life is at risk. I refused to take those pills and was on a total hunger strike until I was released. Adnan kept his hunger strike for 66 days. He was transferred to the ICU of Ziv Hospital in Safed in critical condition. Once his health improved, he was released to his home."
> 
> Read more: Hunger Striker Samer Issawi Invisible to Israeli Society - Al-Monitor: the Pulse of the Middle East
> 
> Here is another article addressing events over the past week.
> 
> Podcast: Hundreds protest outside Israeli jail in solidarity with hunger striking prisoners | The Electronic Intifada
> 
> Sherri
Click to expand...


Look like a bunch of cockroaches in the pantry.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

AsheedMidrarwz said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> loinboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Forced feeding tube down the throat, with a falafal malt to follow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think that is likely, forced feeding, Israel can do whatever they choose to him, there is noone there to stop them, but Khader Adnan brought up another point about minerals and supplements some take on hunger strikes, like glucose additives, that might be part of the explanation of the fact he still lives.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is what he said:
> 
> "Two hundred days? How is he still alive? I asked Khader Adnan. If anyone could give me a reliable answer to this question, it's Adnan. After all, he started the wave of hunger strikes in Israeli prisons about a year ago, and since his release he has emerged as one of the most prominent activists on behalf of Palestinian prisoners. Its possible if he receives a glucose additive, Adnan explains, but Issawi hasnt been taking glucose for the past 21 days, and his situation is deteriorating. Hes been hospitalized in the ICU and his life is at risk. I refused to take those pills and was on a total hunger strike until I was released. Adnan kept his hunger strike for 66 days. He was transferred to the ICU of Ziv Hospital in Safed in critical condition. Once his health improved, he was released to his home."
> 
> Read more: Hunger Striker Samer Issawi Invisible to Israeli Society - Al-Monitor: the Pulse of the Middle East
> 
> Here is another article addressing events over the past week.
> 
> Podcast: Hundreds protest outside Israeli jail in solidarity with hunger striking prisoners | The Electronic Intifada
> 
> Sherri
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Look like a bunch of cockroaches in the pantry.
Click to expand...


Seeing humans like cockroaches?

Is that following Jesus example?


----------



## irosie91

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> AsheedMidrarwz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think that is likely, forced feeding, Israel can do whatever they choose to him, there is noone there to stop them, but Khader Adnan brought up another point about minerals and supplements some take on hunger strikes, like glucose additives, that might be part of the explanation of the fact he still lives.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is what he said:
> 
> "Two hundred days? How is he still alive? I asked Khader Adnan. If anyone could give me a reliable answer to this question, it's Adnan. After all, he started the wave of hunger strikes in Israeli prisons about a year ago, and since his release he has emerged as one of the most prominent activists on behalf of Palestinian prisoners. Its possible if he receives a glucose additive, Adnan explains, but Issawi hasnt been taking glucose for the past 21 days, and his situation is deteriorating. Hes been hospitalized in the ICU and his life is at risk. I refused to take those pills and was on a total hunger strike until I was released. Adnan kept his hunger strike for 66 days. He was transferred to the ICU of Ziv Hospital in Safed in critical condition. Once his health improved, he was released to his home."
> 
> Read more: Hunger Striker Samer Issawi Invisible to Israeli Society - Al-Monitor: the Pulse of the Middle East
> 
> Here is another article addressing events over the past week.
> 
> Podcast: Hundreds protest outside Israeli jail in solidarity with hunger striking prisoners | The Electronic Intifada
> 
> Sherri
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look like a bunch of cockroaches in the pantry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Seeing humans like cockroaches?
> 
> Is that following Jesus example?
Click to expand...




   Depends on your source      According to   MATTHEW    jesus saw people 
like you and samer as swine and dogs


----------



## Hossfly

irosie91 said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AsheedMidrarwz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Look like a bunch of cockroaches in the pantry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seeing humans like cockroaches?
> 
> Is that following Jesus example?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Depends on your source      According to   MATTHEW    jesus saw people
> like you and samer as swine and dogs
Click to expand...

And no one can deny they are *wild asses* That was determined centuries ago.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

"As Palestinian hunger strikes come to a head, world begins to take notice

Four Palestinian prisoners are on hunger strikes to protest their administrative detention and the conditions in which they are being held. While the EU calls on Israel to respect its obligations toward Palestinian prisoners human rights, an Israeli NGO reports they are being treated unethically in hospital"

As Palestinian hunger strikes come to a head, world begins to take notice | +972 Magazine

Israeli's 972 Magazine addresses hunger strikers, and raises another issue which is a story unfolding, the unethical treatment of these prisoners in hospitals.

Sherri


----------



## Connery

High_Gravity said:


> Whats on the menu for Samer tonight?


"Tube" steak......


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## High_Gravity

AsheedMidrarwz said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> loinboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Forced feeding tube down the throat, with a falafal malt to follow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think that is likely, forced feeding, Israel can do whatever they choose to him, there is noone there to stop them, but Khader Adnan brought up another point about minerals and supplements some take on hunger strikes, like glucose additives, that might be part of the explanation of the fact he still lives.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is what he said:
> 
> "Two hundred days? How is he still alive? I asked Khader Adnan. If anyone could give me a reliable answer to this question, it's Adnan. After all, he started the wave of hunger strikes in Israeli prisons about a year ago, and since his release he has emerged as one of the most prominent activists on behalf of Palestinian prisoners. Its possible if he receives a glucose additive, Adnan explains, but Issawi hasnt been taking glucose for the past 21 days, and his situation is deteriorating. Hes been hospitalized in the ICU and his life is at risk. I refused to take those pills and was on a total hunger strike until I was released. Adnan kept his hunger strike for 66 days. He was transferred to the ICU of Ziv Hospital in Safed in critical condition. Once his health improved, he was released to his home."
> 
> Read more: Hunger Striker Samer Issawi Invisible to Israeli Society - Al-Monitor: the Pulse of the Middle East
> 
> Here is another article addressing events over the past week.
> 
> Podcast: Hundreds protest outside Israeli jail in solidarity with hunger striking prisoners | The Electronic Intifada
> 
> Sherri
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Look like a bunch of cockroaches in the pantry.
Click to expand...


lol


----------



## irosie91

GRAVITY !!!!!      where is my lunch?  -


----------



## irosie91

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> loinboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whats on the menu for Samer tonight?
> 
> 
> 
> Forced feeding tube down the throat, with a falafal malt to follow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think that is likely, forced feeding, Israel can do whatever they choose to him, there is noone there to stop them,
> 
> 
> Sherri
Click to expand...



Sherri is very conflicted-----she vacillates between claiming NOT KEEPING 
SCUM SAMER   alive is  "medical neglect"      and  "FEEDING HIM"---
is  some sort of     "DOING WHATEVER THEY WANT TO HIM"  

                she missed her called-----she should have done  STAND-UP COMEDY


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

"Israeli prison service police surround Palestinian prisoner Samer al-Issawi, wearing handcuffs and leg-cuffs as he is brought in a wheelchair to a court room at the Magistrate's Court in Jerusalem, Israel, 19 February 2013. EPA/JIM HOLLANDER "












Samer's mother fainted and the above photo is of her being taken to the hospital.






Demonstrations outside the Courthouse.

http://stream.aljazeera.com/story/201302190138-0022556

Sherri


----------



## GHook93

Rather I say save the food and expense, let the scumbag terrorist starve to death! Good riddens!


----------



## High_Gravity

GHook93 said:


> Rather I say save the food and expense, let the scumbag terrorist starve to death! Good riddens!



Starve? Samer gets 4 meals a day in the Israeli jails, some of the best shawarmas, samboosas, hummus and taqoose you could ask for. I want to go visit him and share a meal.


----------



## irosie91

taqooooooseeee?????????


----------



## High_Gravity

irosie91 said:


> taqooooooseeee?????????



Hot sauce in Arabic lol.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> "Israeli prison service police surround Palestinian prisoner Samer al-Issawi, wearing handcuffs and leg-cuffs as he is brought in a wheelchair to a court room at the Magistrate's Court in Jerusalem, Israel, 19 February 2013. EPA/JIM HOLLANDER "
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Samer's mother fainted and the above photo is of her being taken to the hospital.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Demonstrations outside the Courthouse.
> 
> Palestinians join hunger strike for Samer Issawi | The Stream - Al Jazeera English
> 
> Sherri



A photo of a relative, hearing news of the outcome of the hearing.


----------



## High_Gravity

Samers dinner tomorrow


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Israeli prison service police surround Palestinian prisoner Samer al-Issawi, wearing handcuffs and leg-cuffs as he is brought in a wheelchair to a court room at the Magistrate's Court in Jerusalem, Israel, 19 February 2013. EPA/JIM HOLLANDER "
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Samer's mother fainted and the above photo is of her being taken to the hospital.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Demonstrations outside the Courthouse.
> 
> Palestinians join hunger strike for Samer Issawi | The Stream - Al Jazeera English
> 
> Sherri
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A photo of a relative, hearing news of the outcome of the hearing.
Click to expand...


And then Protests in solidarity with Issawi erupted across the Occupied Palestinian Territories, with reports of 1,000 or more demonstrators in the West Bank cities of Nablus and Hebron. 

And there are reports of injuries from police tear gas and rubber-coated bullets outside Israel's Ofer Prison


----------



## Hossfly

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Sometimes, we join together and pray for Samer Issawi and the other hunger strike prisoners, human rights activists all over the world from Palestine to the US to Ghana to South America to Europe to all over Asia. We are different religions but I know the prayers we lift up as we feel Samer's pain and weep for him are prayers that God hears. And there are other matters so hard to speak about and understand, I think we feel each other's prayers. What else explains out of nowhere breaking down sometimes and the emotions. I can only compare it to how I felt in 2006 when Israel killed over one thousand civilians in Lebanon. For 34 days, civilians were being targeted and killed. Over 90% of the deaths were of civilians. And there were many praying for the killing to stop, like Arab Baptist Theological Seminary holding prayer meetings twice daily and praying with Muslims displaced from their homes that they took into their schools, and I experienced similar things to this at that time. When I feel it, I know something is happening, then I knew what I was feeling was either people praying or people dying, feeling the pain and prayers of others no matter the miles that separate us from one another.
> 
> Sherri


Can Frau Sherri, that "good Christian woman," tell us if she is organizing anything for those Christians (including pastors) who are being held in Iranian prisons?  I would think that as a good humanitarian she is getting people from all over the world not only to pray for the Christians being held in Iranian prisons but the Bahai'is also.  Got anything going for these prisoners, Frau Sherri?


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Israeli prison service police surround Palestinian prisoner Samer al-Issawi, wearing handcuffs and leg-cuffs as he is brought in a wheelchair to a court room at the Magistrate's Court in Jerusalem, Israel, 19 February 2013. EPA/JIM HOLLANDER "
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Samer's mother fainted and the above photo is of her being taken to the hospital.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Demonstrations outside the Courthouse.
> 
> Palestinians join hunger strike for Samer Issawi | The Stream - Al Jazeera English
> 
> Sherri
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A photo of a relative, hearing news of the outcome of the hearing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And then Protests in solidarity with Issawi erupted across the Occupied Palestinian Territories, with reports of 1,000 or more demonstrators in the West Bank cities of Nablus and Hebron.
> 
> And there are reports of injuries from police tear gas and rubber-coated bullets outside Israel's Ofer Prison
Click to expand...


Clashes earlier today:











Tear gas  being used against demonstraters, rubber coated steel bullets at Ofer Prison!


----------



## irosie91

a very emotional people----they dance and ululate in the streets 
   when things go their way  and the blood runs in the gutters


----------



## Billo_Really

AsheedMidrarwz said:


> Now you sound like a 10-year old.  This is about it for you.  Propaganda tool.


Baseless accusations is all you got, ya little punk-ass bitch.

You certainly can't debate anything, so you just say shit and call it a day.


----------



## AsheedMidrarwz

loinboy said:


> AsheedMidrarwz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now you sound like a 10-year old.  This is about it for you.  Propaganda tool.
> 
> 
> 
> Baseless accusations is all you got, ya little punk-ass bitch.
> 
> You certainly can't debate anything, so you just say shit and call it a day.
Click to expand...


Poor pitiful thiing.


----------



## AsheedMidrarwz

Pictures, pictures, and more pictures.  Propagandists love pictures.  They can be arranged and captioned to tell any story you want.  The young, impressionable, and naive are very susceptible.


----------



## toastman

AsheedMidrarwz said:


> Pictures, pictures, and more pictures.  Propagandists love pictures.  They can be arranged and captioned to tell any story you want.  The young, impressionable, and naive are very susceptible.



Propaganda is all the Arabs have , unfortunately. It takes someone with a feeble and uneducated mind to believe it. Like Frau Sherri and SS Major loinboy


----------



## irosie91

toastman said:


> AsheedMidrarwz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pictures, pictures, and more pictures.  Propagandists love pictures.  They can be arranged and captioned to tell any story you want.  The young, impressionable, and naive are very susceptible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Propaganda is all the Arabs have , unfortunately. It takes someone with a feeble and uneducated mind to believe it. Like Frau Sherri and SS Major loinboy
Click to expand...



Frau sherri is not only uneducated----she is a lawyer
  an honest lawyer once told me-----"ALL I HAVE TO SELL  IS TIME 
            AND WORDS"       old lawyers are a treasure---assuming they 
              have a conscience----I have gotten SO much free legal advice 
               and even AID----from old lawyers who realize they lived a life 
                 of sin----but I have also run into some sherris


----------



## toastman

irosie91 said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AsheedMidrarwz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pictures, pictures, and more pictures.  Propagandists love pictures.  They can be arranged and captioned to tell any story you want.  The young, impressionable, and naive are very susceptible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Propaganda is all the Arabs have , unfortunately. It takes someone with a feeble and uneducated mind to believe it. Like Frau Sherri and SS Major loinboy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Frau sherri is not only uneducated----she is a lawyer
> an honest lawyer once told me-----"ALL I HAVE TO SELL  IS TIME
> AND WORDS"       old lawyers are a treasure---assuming they
> have a conscience----I have gotten SO much free legal advice
> and even AID----from old lawyers who realize they lived a life
> of sin----but I have also run into some sherris
Click to expand...


You mean there's more than one sherri ?!!!!?!?!?

Oh God what kind of a world are we living in ?!?!?!?!??!!


----------



## AsheedMidrarwz

irosie91 said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AsheedMidrarwz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pictures, pictures, and more pictures.  Propagandists love pictures.  They can be arranged and captioned to tell any story you want.  The young, impressionable, and naive are very susceptible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Propaganda is all the Arabs have , unfortunately. It takes someone with a feeble and uneducated mind to believe it. Like Frau Sherri and SS Major loinboy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Frau sherri is not only uneducated----she is a lawyer
> an honest lawyer once told me-----"ALL I HAVE TO SELL  IS TIME
> AND WORDS"       old lawyers are a treasure---assuming they
> have a conscience----I have gotten SO much free legal advice
> and even AID----from old lawyers who realize they lived a life
> of sin----but I have also run into some sherris
Click to expand...


Sherri and her ilk are ravenous wolves who lurk and growl, ready to pounce and devour any weak and feeble prey they can find.  It gives them the feeling of power they so desperately seek to justify their meager pitiful hateful existance.


----------



## irosie91

AsheedMidrarwz said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Propaganda is all the Arabs have , unfortunately. It takes someone with a feeble and uneducated mind to believe it. Like Frau Sherri and SS Major loinboy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frau sherri is not only uneducated----she is a lawyer
> an honest lawyer once told me-----"ALL I HAVE TO SELL  IS TIME
> AND WORDS"       old lawyers are a treasure---assuming they
> have a conscience----I have gotten SO much free legal advice
> and even AID----from old lawyers who realize they lived a life
> of sin----but I have also run into some sherris
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sherri and her ilk are ravenous wolves who lurk and growl, ready to pounce and devour any weak and feeble prey they can find.  It gives them the feeling of power they so desperately seek to justify their meager existance.
Click to expand...



my sense of frau sherri is that she is a simple congenital anti semite 
and has found an outlet for emotional deprivation.    She actually 
works  in the field----with enthusiasm    -----a field which is utterly 
unproductive     After-all     there is no actually goal in the hunger-
striking idiot program  other than the creation of harmful legal precedents.  

    It may have been galvanized by some GOOD PROGRAMS---
like in prisons in which there was is  actual abuse---but what 
sherri is working on is release of violent criminals for whom she 
has devised arguements steeped in obscene sophistry.   

   "he never was proven to have personally killed anyone"

     chances  are  neither was  AL CAPONE---in fact 
neither was ADOLF EICHMANN ----probably caligula 
did not either.     Shaykh Abdel Rahman is a sick man---
he did not drive the car bomb into the cellar of the 
world trade center----he just organized the operation 
Adolf abu ali was fond of dogs


----------



## Billo_Really

AsheedMidrarwz said:


> Poor pitiful thiing.


Learn to spell, moron.


----------



## Connery

toastman said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Propaganda is all the Arabs have , unfortunately. It takes someone with a feeble and uneducated mind to believe it. Like Frau Sherri and SS Major loinboy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frau sherri is not only uneducated----she is a lawyer
> an honest lawyer once told me-----"ALL I HAVE TO SELL  IS TIME
> AND WORDS"       old lawyers are a treasure---assuming they
> have a conscience----I have gotten SO much free legal advice
> and even AID----from old lawyers who realize they lived a life
> of sin----but I have also run into some sherris
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean there's more than one sherri ?!!!!?!?!?
> 
> Oh God what kind of a world are we living in ?!?!?!?!??!!
Click to expand...


sherri is usmb's Sybil......
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...just wait and see how many different personae appear under the one known as frau sherri.


----------



## Billo_Really

toastman said:


> Propaganda is all the Arabs have , unfortunately. It takes someone with a feeble and uneducated mind to believe it. Like Frau Sherri and SS Major loinboy


*Ashwz* has already proven he ain't got the chops for debating his point, how 'bout you?

Care to state specifically what  you're calling propaganda?


----------



## Politico

Is he dead yet?


----------



## skye

Politico said:


> Is he dead yet?



That's what I want to know too!


----------



## Billo_Really

Politico said:


> Is he dead yet?


And yet it's the Pals they call animals.


----------



## skye

loinboy said:


> Politico said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is he dead yet?
> 
> 
> 
> And yet it's the Pals they call animals.
Click to expand...




He is on a hunger strike for his own volition.

Nobody is making it do it, he can stop now if he wishes so! 

Me thinks he is another Pallywood actor!


----------



## Billo_Really

skye said:


> He is on a hunger strike for his own volition.
> 
> Nobody is making it do it, he can stop now if he wishes so!
> 
> Me thinks he is another Pallywood actor!


It's for a good cause.

Administrative detention is the kind of thing you see in Nazi Germany or Stalin's Russia, not a nation that claims to be a democracy.

Indefinately detaining people without charges is wrong.


----------



## skye

loinboy said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> He is on a hunger strike for his own volition.
> 
> Nobody is making it do it, he can stop now if he wishes so!
> 
> Me thinks he is another Pallywood actor!
> 
> 
> 
> It's for a good cause.
> 
> Administrative detention is the kind of thing you see in Nazi Germany or Stalin's Russia, not a nation that claims to be a democracy.
> 
> Indefinately detaining people without charges is wrong.
Click to expand...



Samer can stop  his hunger strike now, he chooses not to ...it's his decision and   his only !   

Do not blame other  people for his    voluntary actions!


----------



## Connery

loinboy said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> He is on a hunger strike for his own volition.
> 
> Nobody is making it do it, he can stop now if he wishes so!
> 
> Me thinks he is another Pallywood actor!
> 
> 
> 
> It's for a good cause.
> 
> Administrative detention is the kind of thing you see in Nazi Germany or Stalin's Russia, not a nation that claims to be a democracy.
> 
> Indefinately detaining people without charges is wrong.
Click to expand...


Cut the bullshit and start reading the material that has been presented, after which, make an intelligent argument.


----------



## Billo_Really

skye said:


> Samer can stop  his hunger strike now, he chooses not to ...it's his decision and   his only !
> 
> Do not blame other  people for his    voluntary actions!


Nothing happens in a vacuum, there's a reason why he's doing this, which is Israel's fascist policies towards arabs.


----------



## Billo_Really

Connery said:


> Cut the bullshit and start reading the material that has been presented, after which, make an intelligent argument.


I read the material.  Just because I don't agree with you, doesn't mean my argument isn't intelligent, it just means you haven't read what I posted.


----------



## Politico

loinboy said:


> Nothing happens in a vacuum, there's a reason why he's doing this, which is Israel's fascist policies towards arabs.



Well then he needs to get serious about it and stop drinking water. That'll show em'.


----------



## Connery

loinboy said:


> Connery said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cut the bullshit and start reading the material that has been presented, after which, make an intelligent argument.
> 
> 
> 
> I read the material.  Just because I don't agree with you, doesn't mean my argument isn't intelligent, it just means you haven't read what I posted.
Click to expand...


What you offer is unsubstantiated nonsense. I do not care if you disagree, just offer more that what you conjure up in your own mind.


----------



## Billo_Really

Connery said:


> What you offer is unsubstantiated nonsense. I do not care if you disagree, just offer more that what you conjure up in your own mind.


I provided links to back up my claim, that's not "unsubstantiated".


----------



## Billo_Really

Politico said:


> Well then he needs to get serious about it and stop drinking water. That'll show em'.


Why don't Israel stop locking people up without charges?


----------



## Connery

loinboy said:


> Connery said:
> 
> 
> 
> What you offer is unsubstantiated nonsense. I do not care if you disagree, just offer more that what you conjure up in your own mind.
> 
> 
> 
> I provided links to back up my claim, that's not "unsubstantiated".
Click to expand...


Your claim is "nothing happens in a vacuum", the exception is your position regarding sammi. He has eaten and he has he has acted against the terms of his release. Result...Sammer is back in the slammer....


----------



## skye

loinboy said:


> Politico said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well then he needs to get serious about it and stop drinking water. That'll show em'.
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't Israel stop locking people up without charges?
Click to expand...


Why don't you stop posting inaccuracies ?


----------



## Billo_Really

skye said:


> Why don't you stop posting inaccuracies ?


What's inaccurate about it?

That's what "administrative detention" is.


----------



## Billo_Really

Connery said:


> Your claim is "nothing happens in a vacuum", the exception is your position regarding sammi. He has eaten and he has he has acted against the terms of his release. Result...Sammer is back in the slammer....


That's what Israel claims, people close to him say he's being held without charges.

Administrative detention is wrong.  That's what he is protesting.


----------



## skye

loinboy said:


> Connery said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your claim is "nothing happens in a vacuum", the exception is your position regarding sammi. He has eaten and he has he has acted against the terms of his release. Result...Sammer is back in the slammer....
> 
> 
> 
> That's what Israel claims, people close to him say he's being held without charges.
> 
> Administrative detention is wrong.  That's what he is protesting.
Click to expand...


That's what Israel claims? claims? LOL

Of course that what *you*  believe ...  I believe all the contrary, how about that!

There is no point arguing with you... we will never see eye to eye.


----------



## Connery

loinboy said:


> Connery said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your claim is "nothing happens in a vacuum", the exception is your position regarding sammi. He has eaten and he has he has acted against the terms of his release. Result...Sammer is back in the slammer....
> 
> 
> 
> That's what Israel claims, people close to him say he's being held without charges.
> 
> Administrative detention is wrong.  That's what he is protesting.
Click to expand...



  Nothing of note in your discussion.


----------



## Billo_Really

skye said:


> That's what Israel claims? claims? LOL
> 
> Of course that what *you*  believe ...  I believe all the contrary, how about that!
> 
> There is no point arguing with you... we will never see eye to eye.


I got no problem with changing my position when someone "proves" I was wrong.  But if you don't provide any corroborative evidence to back up your claim, why should I change my position?

Why don't someone post the official charges he's being held under?

Simply saying he "violated" the terms of his release, is not an official charge, it's just an explanation.


----------



## Billo_Really

Connery said:


> Nothing of note in your discussion.


Nothing you want to note.


----------



## Connery

loinboy said:


> Connery said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing of note in your discussion.
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing you want to note.
Click to expand...


Nothing I can note, there is the difference. At least your leader sherri and her merry band of mental maniacs made some attempt at presenting an argument, although she failed as well.


----------



## irosie91

its like this    Samer is a CONVICTED CRIMINAL  having been found 
guilty of  involvement with terrorist organizations  and having been found
guilty of harboring an extensive collection of weapons in his home.   
He was released under coercion  since his fellow terrorists kidnapped 
an Israeli and demanded ransom.    Sherri insists that the paying of 
the ransom was tantamont to a  VACATING of the criminal conviction 
of samer ---he is MAGICALLY "innocent"    Sherri lied---the release of 
the criminal samer   was not a  VACATING OF HIS CRIMINAL 
CONVICTION ---he is still being held under the terms of his 
prior conviction since he violated the terms of his parole---
it happens all the time in the USA       Just SOCIALIZING with 
other criminals can land a parolee back in jail in the USA


----------



## Billo_Really

Connery said:


> Nothing I can note, there is the difference. At least your leader sherri and her merry band of mental maniacs made some attempt at presenting an argument, although she failed as well.


You think making baseless accusations, is a valid argument?


----------



## Billo_Really

irosie91 said:


> its like this    Samer is a CONVICTED CRIMINAL  having been found
> guilty of  involvement with terrorist organizations  and having been found
> guilty of harboring an extensive collection of weapons in his home.
> He was released under coercion  since his fellow terrorists kidnapped
> an Israeli and demanded ransom.    Sherri insists that the paying of
> the ransom was tantamont to a  VACATING of the criminal conviction
> of samer ---he is MAGICALLY "innocent"    Sherri lied---the release of
> the criminal samer   was not a  VACATING OF HIS CRIMINAL
> CONVICTION ---he is still being held under the terms of his
> prior conviction since he violated the terms of his parole---
> it happens all the time in the USA       Just SOCIALIZING with
> other criminals can land a parolee back in jail in the USA


And the reason they arrested his brother...?


----------



## irosie91

loinboy said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> its like this    Samer is a CONVICTED CRIMINAL  having been found
> guilty of  involvement with terrorist organizations  and having been found
> guilty of harboring an extensive collection of weapons in his home.
> He was released under coercion  since his fellow terrorists kidnapped
> an Israeli and demanded ransom.    Sherri insists that the paying of
> the ransom was tantamont to a  VACATING of the criminal conviction
> of samer ---he is MAGICALLY "innocent"    Sherri lied---the release of
> the criminal samer   was not a  VACATING OF HIS CRIMINAL
> CONVICTION ---he is still being held under the terms of his
> prior conviction since he violated the terms of his parole---
> it happens all the time in the USA       Just SOCIALIZING with
> other criminals can land a parolee back in jail in the USA
> 
> 
> 
> And the reason they arrested his brother...?
Click to expand...



I do not know---when I find out---I will tell you

   getting back to the techniques of the  JIHADISTS 
in disputing any bar to their activities.....

JIHADISTS make baseless declarations as if they are somehow 
  "FACT" 

   One of the "facts"  presented is   ADMINISTRATIVE  
     DETENTIONS are  somehow  "illegal"  or  "an atrocity"
       Not true at all----administrative detentions are 
       commonly employed for many reasons  ---sometimes 
       just to avoid trouble----as for example if a suicidal person 
       needs to be controlled----or a convict is running around 
       with his old buddies

  Another "fact"  claimed by the supporters of terrorism is 
    OCCUPATION IS ILLEGAL ---and it is LEGAL to kill 
    occupiers  AND their infants      Not true at all---
    just a jihadist pro infant throat slitters lie


----------



## Billo_Really

irosie91 said:


> loinboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> its like this    Samer is a CONVICTED CRIMINAL  having been found
> guilty of  involvement with terrorist organizations  and having been found
> guilty of harboring an extensive collection of weapons in his home.
> He was released under coercion  since his fellow terrorists kidnapped
> an Israeli and demanded ransom.    Sherri insists that the paying of
> the ransom was tantamont to a  VACATING of the criminal conviction
> of samer ---he is MAGICALLY "innocent"    Sherri lied---the release of
> the criminal samer   was not a  VACATING OF HIS CRIMINAL
> CONVICTION ---he is still being held under the terms of his
> prior conviction since he violated the terms of his parole---
> it happens all the time in the USA       Just SOCIALIZING with
> other criminals can land a parolee back in jail in the USA
> 
> 
> 
> And the reason they arrested his brother...?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I do not know---when I find out---I will tell you
> 
> getting back to the techniques of the  JIHADISTS
> in disputing any bar to their activities.....
> 
> JIHADISTS make baseless declarations as if they are somehow
> "FACT"
> 
> One of the "facts"  presented is   ADMINISTRATIVE
> DETENTIONS are  somehow  "illegal"  or  "an atrocity"
> Not true at all----administrative detentions are
> commonly employed for many reasons  ---sometimes
> just to avoid trouble----as for example if a suicidal person
> needs to be controlled----or a convict is running around
> with his old buddies
> 
> Another "fact"  claimed by the supporters of terrorism is
> OCCUPATION IS ILLEGAL ---and it is LEGAL to kill
> occupiers  AND their infants      Not true at all---
> just a jihadist pro infant throat slitters lie
Click to expand...

Locking people up indefinately without charges is not what a democratic nation does.


----------



## AsheedMidrarwz

loinboy said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Propaganda is all the Arabs have , unfortunately. It takes someone with a feeble and uneducated mind to believe it. Like Frau Sherri and SS Major loinboy
> 
> 
> 
> *Ashwz* has already proven he ain't got the chops for debating his point, how 'bout you?
> 
> Care to state specifically what  you're calling propaganda?
Click to expand...


You don't really want to debate.  You are posting propaganda.  Debate this.

Hamas leader admits, ?There is no such thing as a ?Palestinian? people | BARE NAKED ISLAM


----------



## AsheedMidrarwz

loinboy said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> loinboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> And the reason they arrested his brother...?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do not know---when I find out---I will tell you
> 
> getting back to the techniques of the  JIHADISTS
> in disputing any bar to their activities.....
> 
> JIHADISTS make baseless declarations as if they are somehow
> "FACT"
> 
> One of the "facts"  presented is   ADMINISTRATIVE
> DETENTIONS are  somehow  "illegal"  or  "an atrocity"
> Not true at all----administrative detentions are
> commonly employed for many reasons  ---sometimes
> just to avoid trouble----as for example if a suicidal person
> needs to be controlled----or a convict is running around
> with his old buddies
> 
> Another "fact"  claimed by the supporters of terrorism is
> OCCUPATION IS ILLEGAL ---and it is LEGAL to kill
> occupiers  AND their infants      Not true at all---
> just a jihadist pro infant throat slitters lie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Locking people up indefinately without charges is not what a democratic nation does.
Click to expand...


We aren't locking up people.  We are locking up murdering scum.  Some problem?


----------



## irosie91

Locking people up indefinately without charges is not what a democratic nation does

  wrong again   RUDOLF HESS   was held in administrative 
detention in england thruout world war II      without conviction-----no charges    etc etc


----------



## syrenn

Is he dead yet?? 

lying bastard.... he should be dead by now if he was on a hunger strike.


----------



## Billo_Really

AsheedMidrarwz said:


> We aren't locking up people.  We are locking up murdering scum.  Some problem?


You first need to charge, try and convict these people, to make that claim.

They are not guilty just because tyrannical pieces of shit like you say so.


----------



## Billo_Really

AsheedMidrarwz said:


> You don't really want to debate.  You are posting propaganda.  Debate this.
> 
> Hamas leader admits, ?There is no such thing as a ?Palestinian? people | BARE NAKED ISLAM


What name they go by, has nothing to do with this discussion.

But thanks for confirming your zero debating skills.


----------



## Billo_Really

irosie91 said:


> Locking people up indefinately without charges is not what a democratic nation does
> 
> wrong again   RUDOLF HESS   was held in administrative
> detention in england thruout world war II      without conviction-----no charges    etc etc


Two wrongs, don't make a right.


----------



## irosie91

there was nothing wrong about jailing Rudolf Hess----AFTER world war II 
he was convicted by the Nuremburg tribunal     He and samer are examples of 
a reasonble use of  ADMINISTRATIVE  detention      after some 40 years in jail---he finally did everyone a favor and comitted suicide-----no hunger strikes


----------



## Billo_Really

For all you fuckers defending "administrative detention", you're no different than the Gestapo.



> _Administrative Detention
> 
> *Hundreds of innocent Palestinians are arrested and held without charge or trial in administrative detention  for up to 36 months, then indefinitely renewed.* At year end 2008, it affected at least 900 Palestinians by IOF issued orders.
> 
> *This practice violates Article 78 of the Fourth Geneva Convention that states: *
> 
> If the Occupying Power considers it necessary, for imperative reasons of security, to take safety measures concerning protected persons, it may, at the most, subject them to assigned residence or to internment (that) include(s) the right of appeal (to) be decided with the least possible delay.​
> Detention According to the Illegitimate Combatants Law
> 
> Following the IOFs summer 2005 Gaza redeployment, Israel enacted an Illegitimate Combatant law applying to protected Palestinian civilian prisoners to justify detaining them. It lets the IOF Chief of Staff issue an arrest warrant against anyone so designated.
> 
> Its the same idea as Americas 2006 Military Commissions Act definition of an unlawful enemy combatant, applied to anyone the president claims is engaged in hostilities against the United States who is not a lawful enemy combatant.* Neither the Israeli or US position has any legitimacy in international law.* _


----------



## Billo_Really

irosie91 said:


> there was nothing wrong about jailing Rudolf Hess----AFTER world war II
> he was convicted by the Nuremburg tribunal     He and samer are examples of
> a reasonble use of  ADMINISTRATIVE  detention      after some 40 years in jail---he finally did everyone a favor and comitted suicide-----no hunger strikes


But that's from a position of our side, to guard against spys and terrorists that would compomise the war effort, it's a much different issue when it is the German's doing the "administrative detaining", like they did to the jews.

And in the context of this thread, the Israeli's are playing the role of the German's.


----------



## Billo_Really

Despite what you mother-fucking, Israeli kiss-asses claim, the guy has not been charged!



> _Canadians for Justice and Peace in the Middle East (CJPME) is extremely concerned that Samer Issawi  a 34-year-old Palestinian on a hunger strike  is near death. Issawi has been on a hunger strike for over 200 days to protest his detention by Israeli authorities without charge or trial. * Issawi was released in December 2011, one of several hundred Palestinian prisoners freed as part of a prisoner exchange. He had been imprisoned since 2002. According to Human Rights Watch (HRW), he was arrested again on July 7, 2012 on the basis of an Israeli military order revoking his release.* He was initially held at the Moscobiyya Detention Centre where he was interrogated for 28 days, and was denied access to his lawyer for the first 23 days. *HRW has urged Israel to either release the prisoners or charge them and try them in processes that meet international human rights standards*._


----------



## Hossfly

irosie91 said:


> a very emotional people----they dance and ululate in the streets
> when things go their way  and the blood runs in the gutters


Can you imagine, IRosie, what the Chinese would do if the Tibetans ever started rioted in the streets like a bunch of savages.  Maybe someone who has a Muslim Iranian spouse can tell us what the leaders in Iran would do if they had people rioting like this.


----------



## AsheedMidrarwz

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xU9CauJP4Pg]Why Palestinians Want This Video Removed - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billo_Really

AsheedMidrarwz said:


> Why Palestinians Want This Video Removed - YouTube


What happened 3000 years ago, don't mean shit today!

You accuse muslims of living in the 7th century, you can't even get out of B.C.


----------



## Billo_Really

Hossfly said:


> Can you imagine, IRosie, what the Chinese would do if the Tibetans ever started rioted in the streets like a bunch of savages.  Maybe someone who has a Muslim Iranian spouse can tell us what the leaders in Iran would do if they had people rioting like this.


They're no different than the anti-war movement in the late '60's.


----------



## irosie91

wrong again---very few of the anti war demonstrations  had any violent rioting at all----the RACE riots were different and lots  of people ended up dead or in jail----    the anti war 
demonstrations involved people singing   "michael rowed the boat ashore"       try doing it in New Jersey or alabama---throw 
rocks at the population and at moving vehicles and at elderly people-----I dare you you disgusting little worms


----------



## Hossfly

loinboy said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can you imagine, IRosie, what the Chinese would do if the Tibetans ever started rioted in the streets like a bunch of savages.  Maybe someone who has a Muslim Iranian spouse can tell us what the leaders in Iran would do if they had people rioting like this.
> 
> 
> 
> They're no different than the anti-war movement in the late '60's.
Click to expand...

Regardless -- why not tell us what you think the Chinese would do to the Tibetans?  I think we all know what the Iranians would do to protestors.


----------



## Hossfly

High_Gravity said:


> Samers dinner tomorrow


And the next day a good ol' Texas barbecue. Take a side of beef, slow cooking on a spit, brushing on the sauce with a mop, all the fixins and side dishes. Potatoe salad, barbecue beans, cole slaw and big ol' fluffy buttermilk biscuits and for desert some hand churned peach ice cream. That be some goooood eatin'.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

This is a link to a 112 page report on the long history of torture of Israel, written by NGOS,  published by Adalah, Physicians for Human Rights-Israel and Al Mezan Centre for Human Rights . 

On Torture is an edited volume of essays by Palestinian, Israeli and international legal and medical experts and practitioners, based on presentations given in  a workshop held in Jerusalem in April 2011 entitled, Securing Accountability for Torture and Cruel, Inhuman and Degrading Treatment (CIDT) in Israel: New Trends and Comparative Lessons.

The writers explore the history of torture in Israel, the daily challenges that practitioners face in seeking accountability for torture and CIDT in Israel, and the changing face of torture.

http://www.mezan.org/upload/14486.pdf

Sherri


----------



## member

loinboy said:


> AsheedMidrarwz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why Palestinians Want This Video Removed - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> *"What happened 3000 years ago, don't mean shit today!*"
> 
> "You accuse muslims of living in the 7th century, you can't even get out of B.C."
Click to expand...


*"Save Samer, he is dying...hunger strike !"*

there are 1,941 posts to go thru - i came to the last page to check if there's an update on _Samer's condition_ ?

Was he saved ?


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

This is from a report from Israeli NGO Physicians For Human Rights entitled Israel Continues to Deny Hungers Strikers Basic Rights, dated 2/18/2013

Physicians for Human Rights-Israel | Prisoners & Detainees Dept | Updates

"Physicians for Human Rights  Israel is gravely concerned by the conduct of various Israel authorities, whose actions repeatedly violate hunger strikers human rights and contravene Israeli laws and regulations, international conventions, and guidelines on medical ethics. In contradiction to the IPS own regulations, the recommendations issued by PHR-Israel-affiliated physicians after visiting and examining hunger striking prisoners have been completely disregarded. Furthermore these individuals continue to be shackled to their hospital beds, in violation of medical ethics and the guidelines of the Ministry of Health, Israeli Medical Association, and IPS.  The Israel Prison Service continues to prevent monitoring of hunger strikers by impartial physicians (associated with PHR-Israel or any other organization). It is important to note that PHR-Israel has submitted dozens of requests to visit hunger strikers, but since February 2012 these requests have gone unanswered, and have been successful only after court intervention. PHR-Israels last request to visit the two hunger strikers was submitted on January 17, 2013. Furthermore, in violation of international conventions, these hunger strikers have been denied family visits, despite their life-threatening health condition. All of this is in addition to the fact that they are being held under administrative detention on classified security grounds and are denied fair and legal due process and the legal tools to defend themselves. 

Prof. Raphi Walden, Co-Chairman of Physicians for Human Rights  Israel:

The fact that hunger strikers are denied the right to health by the Israel Prison Service, while the courts ignore the rights of prisoners and detainees, illustrates the systematic moral, ethical, and professional failure of multiple Israeli institutions.

Sherri


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

member said:


> loinboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AsheedMidrarwz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why Palestinians Want This Video Removed - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> *"What happened 3000 years ago, don't mean shit today!*"
> 
> "You accuse muslims of living in the 7th century, you can't even get out of B.C."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *"Save Samer, he is dying...hunger strike !"*
> 
> there are 1,941 posts to go thru - i came to the last page to check if there's an update on _Samer's condition_ ?
> 
> Was he saved ?
Click to expand...


I am looking at a report from Sunday by PCHR.

Samer's condition is continuously deteriorating, his weight dropped to 46 kilograms, he is unable to walk and uses a wheelchair for movement, he suffers from general weakness and doctors have advised him he is subject to strokes as he suffers from tachycardia, shortage of sugar and low blood pressure, his blood pressure is low, and he has become insomniac due to the constant pain.

PCHR Appeals to the International Community to Save the Life of Palestinian Hunger Striker, Al-Issawi

Sherri


----------



## MHunterB

And his current condition is entirely by his choice, of his own free will.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

We respond to Injustice in many different ways.

Samer Issawi, he hungers for justice and Jesus says those who hunger for justice shall be filled.

Samer Issawi has Victory in life or death. That is what Jesus words tell me.

I have to constantly remind myself of the bigger picture here. 

We dont have control of what others do but we have complete control over our responses to Injustice.

Samer is taking his stand against Injustice and his acts will never be forgotten. 

He will live forever in the hearts of all people struggling against Injustice, in any place and in any time.

Sherri


----------



## Billo_Really

irosie91 said:


> wrong again---very few of the anti war demonstrations  had any violent rioting at all----the RACE riots were different and lots  of people ended up dead or in jail----    the anti war
> demonstrations involved people singing   "michael rowed the boat ashore"       try doing it in New Jersey or alabama---throw
> rocks at the population and at moving vehicles and at elderly people-----I dare you you disgusting little worms


This hunger strike is a "non-violent protest".

BTW, I don't want to hear your _*"Pals are violent" *_rap.  

The Israeli's do 10 times the violence the Pals do and you don't say anything about that.


----------



## Billo_Really

Hossfly said:


> Regardless -- why not tell us what you think the Chinese would do to the Tibetans?  I think we all know what the Iranians would do to protestors.


Start a thread and I'll tell you all about it.


----------



## Hossfly

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> member said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> loinboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"What happened 3000 years ago, don't mean shit today!*"
> 
> "You accuse muslims of living in the 7th century, you can't even get out of B.C."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"Save Samer, he is dying...hunger strike !"*
> 
> there are 1,941 posts to go thru - i came to the last page to check if there's an update on _Samer's condition_ ?
> 
> Was he saved ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am looking at a report from Sunday by PCHR.
> 
> Samer's condition is continuously deteriorating, his weight dropped to 46 kilograms, he is unable to walk and uses a wheelchair for movement, he suffers from general weakness and doctors have advised him he is subject to strokes as he suffers from tachycardia, shortage of sugar and low blood pressure, his blood pressure is low, and he has become insomniac due to the constant pain.
> 
> PCHR Appeals to the International Community to Save the Life of Palestinian Hunger Striker, Al-Issawi
> 
> Sherri
Click to expand...

He weighs 101.2 pounds. That's almost hog fat for a desert person.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Samer's nephew in front of the court today.






Samer's mother at his court appearance today.

Samer's family have been allowed no visits with him since his rearrest, over 6 months ago, most of the time he is kept in solitary confinement and Israel does not even allow visits by Physicians For Human Rights, and all of this viiolates intl law, as does his unlawful detention.

Sherri


----------



## Hossfly

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Samer's nephew in front of the court today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Samer's mother at his court appearance today.
> 
> Samer's family have been allowed no visits with him since his rearrest, over 6 months ago, most of the time he is kept in solitary confinement and Israel does not even allow visits by Physicians For Human Rights, and all of this viiolates intl law, as does his unlawful detention.
> 
> Sherri


Boo hoo hoo........sniffle..........................sob.


----------



## irosie91

Sherri is lying----there are no  LAWS  disallowing  solitary confinement  and there 
are no  LAWS   requiring  medical attention which is not needed  nor are their laws 
requiring   prisons to allow mothers to have regular visits with adult criminals 

    if there were-----we would have to disband most muslim countries


----------



## Connery

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Samer's nephew in front of the court today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Samer's mother at his court appearance today.
> 
> Samer's family have been allowed no visits with him since his rearrest, over 6 months ago, most of the time he is kept in solitary confinement and Israel does not even allow visits by Physicians For Human Rights, and all of this viiolates intl law, as does his unlawful detention.
> 
> Sherri


----------



## Billo_Really

irosie91 said:


> Sherri is lying----there are no  LAWS  disallowing  solitary confinement  and there
> are no  LAWS   requiring  medical attention which is not needed  nor are their laws
> requiring   prisons to allow mothers to have regular visits with adult criminals
> 
> if there were-----we would have to disband most muslim countries


Basically, there are no laws in Israel respecting the civil and human rights of arabs.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

irosie91 said:


> Sherri is lying----there are no  LAWS  disallowing  solitary confinement  and there
> are no  LAWS   requiring  medical attention which is not needed  nor are their laws
> requiring   prisons to allow mothers to have regular visits with adult criminals
> 
> if there were-----we would have to disband most muslim countries



Physicians for Human Rights-Israel | Prisoners & Detainees Dept | Updates


----------



## Billo_Really

Connery said:


>


Do you actually have a valid argument?

Or do you just enjoy all this jingoistic symbolism?


----------



## irosie91

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sherri is lying----there are no  LAWS  disallowing  solitary confinement  and there
> are no  LAWS   requiring  medical attention which is not needed  nor are their laws
> requiring   prisons to allow mothers to have regular visits with adult criminals
> 
> if there were-----we would have to disband most muslim countries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Physicians for Human Rights-Israel | Prisoners & Detainees Dept | Updates
Click to expand...



  the entire report is an IDIOTIC FRAUD     SUDDENLY there is a law 
that  prisoners or agitated patients cannot be SHACKLED?     since 
when?       WHAT A SICK JOKE YOU ARE SHERRI---did you write that shit 
YOURSELF ?        There are laws that MOTHERS MUST VISIT SICK PRISONERS?

I have seen PARALYZED PRISONERS HELPED TO ESCAPE----of course they 
were shackled ---they just took the bedrails with them

   more news-----NO SUCH LAW          I have encountered dishonest lawyers--
but you are  UNIQUE       but best of all   SHERRI AND HER NAZI FRIENDS HAVE 
claimed a law that   give  people the RIGHT TO STARVE THEMSELVES TO DEATH ---
HOWEVER    if they die doing so----sherri claims that is "MEDICAL MALPRACTICE"
sherri    the whole world is not as stupid as shit like you think it is


----------



## Billo_Really

irosie91 said:


> the entire report is an IDIOTIC FRAUD...


Would you like me to explain to you, just how stupid that comment was?

Alright, I will. Don't ever say I never gave you anything.

This is how stupid your comment was...

_*If Michael Jordan wrote a report on how to shoot a basketball, 
you'd call it an "IDIOTIC FRAUD".​*_
Physician's for Human Rights, don't write fraudelant reports.  They are  about as  credible, non-partisan, non-aligned, non-political organization as you can possibly get and they know their shit, just like MJ knows how to shoot a basketball.

You, on the otherhand, are not even qualified to comment on a report by them.


----------



## AsheedMidrarwz

loinboy said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sherri is lying----there are no  LAWS  disallowing  solitary confinement  and there
> are no  LAWS   requiring  medical attention which is not needed  nor are their laws
> requiring   prisons to allow mothers to have regular visits with adult criminals
> 
> if there were-----we would have to disband most muslim countries
> 
> 
> 
> Basically, there are no laws in Israel respecting the civil and human rights of arabs.
Click to expand...


Then don't live there.  Dumb asses.


----------



## AsheedMidrarwz

loinboy said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> the entire report is an IDIOTIC FRAUD...
> 
> 
> 
> Would you like me to explain to you, just how stupid that comment was?
> 
> Alright, I will. Don't ever say I never gave you anything.
> 
> This is how stupid your comment was...
> 
> _*If Michael Jordan wrote a report on how to shoot a basketball,
> you'd call it an "IDIOTIC FRAUD".​*_
> Physician's for Human Rights, don't write fraudelant reports.  They are  about as  credible, non-partisan, non-aligned, non-political organization as you can possibly get and they know their shit, just like MJ knows how to shoot a basketball.
> You, on the otherhand, are not even qualified to comment on a report by them.
Click to expand...


If you honestly believe that crap you spout, then you're a poor pitiful ignorant fool.  Osama's right hand man is a physician.  I bet he's all about human rights also, huh.


----------



## High_Gravity

Breakfast for Samer this morning


----------



## Hossfly

High_Gravity said:


> Breakfast for Samer this morning


Pleeeaaaase! I can't stand it!!!


----------



## High_Gravity

Hossfly said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Breakfast for Samer this morning
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pleeeaaaase! I can't stand it!!!
Click to expand...


I know right? so cruel how they treat Samer, forcing him to eat all these delicious treats. Damn those evil Israelis.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn




----------



## Hossfly

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UlMPDbMci-g&feature=youtube_gdata_player


This is the reason we didn't keep bin Laden alive. Just imagine all the idiots who would be protesting.


----------



## irosie91

anyone know what the people are shouting?  -----
  what was that video of disorder and nonsense supposed to depict.
      It looked dangerous----there was a little boy there---his mother 
           should be jailed for letting a child run around in that mess


----------



## irosie91

High_Gravity said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Breakfast for Samer this morning
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pleeeaaaase! I can't stand it!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know right? so cruel how they treat Samer, forcing him to eat all these delicious treats. Damn those evil Israelis.
Click to expand...


        did samer like it?       I could not eat that 
whole plate of food-----just too damned much.      Was he able to extract 
a "doggie bag"??


----------



## High_Gravity

irosie91 said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pleeeaaaase! I can't stand it!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know right? so cruel how they treat Samer, forcing him to eat all these delicious treats. Damn those evil Israelis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> did samer like it?       I could not eat that
> whole plate of food-----just too damned much.      Was he able to extract
> a "doggie bag"??
Click to expand...


Samer licked the plate clean and followed it up with this.


----------



## Hossfly

High_Gravity said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know right? so cruel how they treat Samer, forcing him to eat all these delicious treats. Damn those evil Israelis.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> did samer like it?       I could not eat that
> whole plate of food-----just too damned much.      Was he able to extract
> a "doggie bag"??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Samer licked the plate clean and followed it up with this.
Click to expand...

He had' em hold the whipped cream and cherry. Too many calories.


----------



## irosie91

High_Gravity said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know right? so cruel how they treat Samer, forcing him to eat all these delicious treats. Damn those evil Israelis.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> did samer like it?       I could not eat that
> whole plate of food-----just too damned much.      Was he able to extract
> a "doggie bag"??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Samer licked the plate clean and followed it up with this.
Click to expand...



AHHHHH !!!      just as I expected    its those lanky boys who always have 
VORACIOUS  appetites ------its like      you can't figure out where THEY PUT 
IT ALL


----------



## Connery

loinboy said:


> Connery said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you actually have a valid argument?
> 
> Or do you just enjoy all this jingoistic symbolism?
Click to expand...


They are full of crap, Sammi eats and Sammi has violated the terms of his release which is why he is back in the slammer according to the sources I have posted. All one big act and they get a statute and applause for their efforts.


----------



## High_Gravity

Connery said:


> loinboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Connery said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you actually have a valid argument?
> 
> Or do you just enjoy all this jingoistic symbolism?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They are full of crap, Sammi eats and Sammi has violated the terms of his release which is why he is back in the slammer according to the sources I have posted. All one big act and they get a statute and applause for their efforts.
Click to expand...


Sammi would rather return the statue and have lamb shawarmas instead.


----------



## High_Gravity

Hossfly said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> did samer like it?       I could not eat that
> whole plate of food-----just too damned much.      Was he able to extract
> a "doggie bag"??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Samer licked the plate clean and followed it up with this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He had' em hold the whipped cream and cherry. Too many calories.
Click to expand...


Sammi drinks Champagne with his Ice Cream.


----------



## Hossfly

High_Gravity said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Samer licked the plate clean and followed it up with this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He had' em hold the whipped cream and cherry. Too many calories.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sammi drinks Champagne with his Ice Cream.
Click to expand...

That's good. Sherri grabbed the cherry before anyone else could.


----------



## irosie91

I think they should have cut the death bed scene down-----how long can 
the audience be expected to ENDURE IT ?      a few months of it should 
end up on the cutting room floor.     That faint scene by the "mother"  should 
be cut out completely------when people faint they do not SLOOOOWLY  crumple-----they go     PLOP!!!!!!


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn




----------



## AsheedMidrarwz

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W9FmtIds56k]Hamas In Their Own Voices - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## GHook93

...burnt chicken so he can feel like his peeps from Gaza after Cast Lead!


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Asheed, Samer is not a member of Hamas.


----------



## irosie91

sherri says  MEMRI   provides false propaganda----obviously those 
   people screaming   death to israel and death to america are mossad 
   actors-----JEWS CAN DO ANYTHING


----------



## irosie91

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Asheed, Samer is not a member of Hamas.




Asheed     sherri is a lawyer-----she can---without even giggling---
hold up a picture of her client with a smoking gun in his hand 
and four  people lying dead on the floor and----say---"see those two---
my client did not kill those two-----he is INNOCENT OF THE BLOOD 
OF THOSE TWO     YOU MUST FIND HIM NOT GUILTY OF KILLING---
two -------of the four lying dead on the floor"


----------



## GHook93

...a pig roast!


----------



## AsheedMidrarwz

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Asheed, Samer is not a member of Hamas.



Do you support Hamas?


----------



## Connery

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Samer is not a member of Hamas.



...but you are sherri.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

AsheedMidrarwz said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Asheed, Samer is not a member of Hamas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you support Hamas?
Click to expand...


I support the rights of the Palestinian people to live free from unlawful detention and unlawful Occupation!  And they have the right to choose their own leadership. Samer is being unlawfully detained and I support nonviolent resistance methods as a proper response to his and the other prisoner's unlawful detentions.


----------



## Connery

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> AsheedMidrarwz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Asheed, Samer is not a member of Hamas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you support Hamas?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I support the rights of the Palestinian people to live free from unlawful detention and unlawful Occupation!  And they have the right to choose their own leadership. Samer is being unlawfully detained and I support nonviolent resistance methods as a proper response to his and the other prisoner's unlawful detentions.
Click to expand...


sherri you gloat over the death of children who are not Palestinian under the guise of supporting your cause.


----------



## irosie91

Connery said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AsheedMidrarwz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you support Hamas?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I support the rights of the Palestinian people to live free from unlawful detention and unlawful Occupation!  And they have the right to choose their own leadership. Samer is being unlawfully detained and I support nonviolent resistance methods as a proper response to his and the other prisoner's unlawful detentions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> sherri you gloat over the death of children who are not Palestinian under the guise of supporting your cause.
Click to expand...



   more to the point---SHERRI OPPOSES ANYTHING WHICH GETS IN THE 
WAY OF SLITTING THE THROATS OF JEWISH CHILDREN.  SHERRI 
SUPPORTS EVERY LIBEL USED BY HER VERY OWN ACCORDING TO HER 
CONFESSED  "LINEAGE"   THAT THEY HAVE USED TO JUSTIFY the 
MURDER OF  MILLIONS OF JEWISH BABIES  <<<  assuming sherri is 
as she claims-----a daughter of  the REICHS  and----a southern baptist. 
  Southern Baptists founded the KKK       very consistent with her 
   the rest of her personal  "ideals"


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn




----------



## Billo_Really

Connery said:


> They are full of crap, Sammi eats and Sammi has violated the terms of his release which is why he is back in the slammer according to the sources I have posted. All one big act and they get a statute and applause for their efforts.


What specific violation are you referring to?  And where's this evidence you keep claiming?  What webpage is it on in this thread?  I'm not going to look through over 151 pages to find your sources. But if you tell me where it is, I'll take a look at it.

But there has been evidence posted in this thread that indicates the opposite of what you claimed.  In the OP, it say's he was arrested in the West Bank after his release.  If that is true, then there's no violation, because Israel has no legal jurisdiction in the West Bank.  His family say's, the Military Court dropped the one charge they were claiming against him and have not charged him with anything else since.  So that means he's being held without charges.

And I don't give a shit what you claim, if you can't be a little more specific in your argument, they you're just blowin' smoke.  

But I will say this, most of the Israeli kiss-asses in this thread are showing to the world just how insensitive and inhuman the Israeli position is. If this is the kind of shit the Israeli's are doing, they don't deserve a fuckin' country!


----------



## irosie91

sherri has presented one of her kind----the kind that has and continues to rape and murder in the HUNDREDS OF MILLIONS     the kind that legalizes rape against "OTHERS" to the extent that HER KIND  raped  1/4 million girls in  1971  in east pakistan  LEGALLY    and the kind that in the past few decades raped 1/2 millon and murdered a million and made sex slaves of  100s of thousands in sudan LEGALLY  according to the laws and customs sherri loves.   In fact the kind from which my own mother-in-law escaped  LEGAL SEX SLAVERY simple because her father died when she was 11 years old -- "DHIMMI ORPHAN LAW"     the kind that raped my husband's grandmother LEGALLY in accordance with the law of the ISA REPECTERS-----leaving her dead body beside  her two infants who then died of exposure----the kind of LIFESTYLE sherri supports for jews because according to the filth of her perverted mind     JEWS ARE   "ISA KILLERS"  not actually much of a libel different from the southern baptist galvanized KKK that hanged 12 year old black kids for LOOKING at a white women--- MURDERERS over  the past  1700 years  of hundreds of millions----for ISA   so she has a strong desire to lick the shit of those who have and continue to murder for the past 14 hundred years in those obscene mutilation murders SHE SO ENJOYS.    What a joke is sherri and what shit she presents to bolster her own PERVERSITY and FILTH


----------



## AsheedMidrarwz

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> AsheedMidrarwz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Asheed, Samer is not a member of Hamas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you support Hamas?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I support the rights of the Palestinian people to live free from unlawful detention and unlawful Occupation!  And they have the right to choose their own leadership. Samer is being unlawfully detained and I support nonviolent resistance methods as a proper response to his and the other prisoner's unlawful detentions.
Click to expand...


The fact you can't give a simple yes or no reveals your dishonesty and evil intent.  Wolf in sheep's clothing and I can smell you from here.


----------



## Connery

loinboy said:


> Connery said:
> 
> 
> 
> They are full of crap, Sammi eats and Sammi has violated the terms of his release which is why he is back in the slammer according to the sources I have posted. All one big act and they get a statute and applause for their efforts.
> 
> 
> 
> What specific violation are you referring to?  And where's this evidence you keep claiming?  What webpage is it on in this thread?  I'm not going to look through over 151 pages to find your sources. But if you tell me where it is, I'll take a look at it.
> 
> But there has been evidence posted in this thread that indicates the opposite of what you claimed.  In the OP, it say's he was arrested in the West Bank after his release.  If that is true, then there's no violation, because Israel has no legal jurisdiction in the West Bank.  His family say's, the Military Court dropped the one charge they were claiming against him and have not charged him with anything else since.  So that means he's being held without charges.
> 
> And I don't give a shit what you claim, if you can't be a little more specific in your argument, they you're just blowin' smoke.
> 
> But I will say this, most of the Israeli kiss-asses in this thread are showing to the world just how insensitive and inhuman the Israeli position is. If this is the kind of shit the Israeli's are doing, they don't deserve a fuckin' country!
Click to expand...


I am not trolling but now I can understand why people do.. You are as funny as hell...


Here is the post.....http://www.usmessageboard.com/6828681-post1736.html


As we speak Sammy is having a weenie roast while you are having your whining fest.


----------



## Hossfly

loinboy said:


> Connery said:
> 
> 
> 
> They are full of crap, Sammi eats and Sammi has violated the terms of his release which is why he is back in the slammer according to the sources I have posted. All one big act and they get a statute and applause for their efforts.
> 
> 
> 
> What specific violation are you referring to?  And where's this evidence you keep claiming?  What webpage is it on in this thread?  I'm not going to look through over 151 pages to find your sources. But if you tell me where it is, I'll take a look at it.
> 
> But there has been evidence posted in this thread that indicates the opposite of what you claimed.  In the OP, it say's he was arrested in the West Bank after his release.  If that is true, then there's no violation, because Israel has no legal jurisdiction in the West Bank.  His family say's, the Military Court dropped the one charge they were claiming against him and have not charged him with anything else since.  So that means he's being held without charges.
> 
> And I don't give a shit what you claim, if you can't be a little more specific in your argument, they you're just blowin' smoke.
> 
> But I will say this, most of the Israeli kiss-asses in this thread are showing to the world just how insensitive and inhuman the Israeli position is. If this is the kind of shit the Israeli's are doing, they don't deserve a fuckin' country!
Click to expand...

Israel has no jurisdiction in the West Bank. Did I read that right or am I drunk?


----------



## Billo_Really

Connery said:


> I am not trolling but now I can understand why people do.. You are as funny as hell...
> 
> 
> Here is the post.....http://www.usmessageboard.com/6828681-post1736.html
> 
> 
> As we speak Sammy is having a weenie roast while you are having your whining fest.


You need to recognize, that I am a kind, considerate person, who cares about the feelings of others, you asshole!


----------



## Hossfly

loinboy said:


> Connery said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am not trolling but now I can understand why people do.. You are as funny as hell...
> 
> 
> Here is the post.....http://www.usmessageboard.com/6828681-post1736.html
> 
> 
> As we speak Sammy is having a weenie roast while you are having your whining fest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You need to recognize, that I am a kind, considerate person, who cares about the feelings of others, you asshole!
Click to expand...

That was the kindest, most considerate response I have ever seen. I am going to cry big tears.


----------



## Hossfly

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=512SivRai6Q&feature=youtube_gdata_player


Isn't it strange how someone who claims she is a "good Christian woman" is falling all over herself for some Muslim terrorist who is not eating on  his own accord?   Meanwhile, the Christians imprisoned in the Muslim world don't even seem to catch Frau Sherri's interest.  At least people who are actually good devout Christians are concerned about Asia Bibi, the Christian woman being held for a long time in a Pakistani jail for allegedly committing blasphemy.

Italian Government Appeals for Revoked Sentence for Asia Bibi

Christians demand immediate release of Asia Bibi ?

Persecuted Church News: Free Asia Bibi campaign launched by British ?Electo-pop? music group


----------



## Billo_Really

Hossfly said:


> That was the kindest, most considerate response I have ever seen. I am going to cry big tears.


That'll be $4.50 (+tax)!


----------



## Connery

loinboy said:


> Connery said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am not trolling but now I can understand why people do.. You are as funny as hell...
> 
> 
> Here is the post.....http://www.usmessageboard.com/6828681-post1736.html
> 
> 
> As we speak Sammy is having a weenie roast while you are having your whining fest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You need to recognize, that I am a kind, considerate person, who cares about the feelings of others,* you asshole!*
Click to expand...


You lie just like sherri lies... you hurt my feelings by calling me a name and made me cry...






... but I will be okay you big weenie.


----------



## Hossfly

Connery said:


> *Looks like sammer has been eating!!!!! *According to  Israeli Prison Service spokeswoman Sivan Weizman Sammi is under "*medical supervision and eats periodically*".
> 
> Further, Sammi  "was initially released in 2011 in a prisoner exchange. One Israeli soldier was freed from captivity in Gaza in exchange for more than 1,000 Palestinian prisoners, many of whom were convicted of being involved in suicide bombings and other deadly attacks.
> 
> Some prisoners, like Issawi, were released on condition of travel limits...he was arrested after he violated the terms of his release."
> 
> Palestinian rally for hunger striker turns violent | UTSanDiego.com
> 
> 
> As usual sherri is caught up in her web of lies.  sherri lies...


I've said it before and I'll say it again: She lies, her feet stink and she don't love Jesus.


----------



## Hossfly

Hossfly said:


> Connery said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Looks like sammer has been eating!!!!! *According to  Israeli Prison Service spokeswoman Sivan Weizman Sammi is under "*medical supervision and eats periodically*".
> 
> Further, Sammi  "was initially released in 2011 in a prisoner exchange. One Israeli soldier was freed from captivity in Gaza in exchange for more than 1,000 Palestinian prisoners, many of whom were convicted of being involved in suicide bombings and other deadly attacks.
> 
> Some prisoners, like Issawi, were released on condition of travel limits...he was arrested after he violated the terms of his release."
> 
> Palestinian rally for hunger striker turns violent | UTSanDiego.com
> 
> 
> As usual sherri is caught up in her web of lies.  sherri lies...
> 
> 
> 
> I've said it before and I'll say it again: She lies, her feet stink and she don't love Jesus.
Click to expand...

Poor fellow can barely move a finger or open his eyes. Somebody*HEEELLLLPPPP!*

Palestinian prisoner?s hunger strike reaches 211th day - NY Daily News


----------



## Connery

Hossfly said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Connery said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Looks like sammer has been eating!!!!! *According to  Israeli Prison Service spokeswoman Sivan Weizman Sammi is under "*medical supervision and eats periodically*".
> 
> Further, Sammi  "was initially released in 2011 in a prisoner exchange. One Israeli soldier was freed from captivity in Gaza in exchange for more than 1,000 Palestinian prisoners, many of whom were convicted of being involved in suicide bombings and other deadly attacks.
> 
> Some prisoners, like Issawi, were released on condition of travel limits...he was arrested after he violated the terms of his release."
> 
> Palestinian rally for hunger striker turns violent | UTSanDiego.com
> 
> 
> As usual sherri is caught up in her web of lies.  sherri lies...
> 
> 
> 
> I've said it before and I'll say it again: She lies, her feet stink and she don't love Jesus.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Poor fellow can barely move a finger or open his eyes.* Somebody*HEEELLLLPPPP!*
> 
> Palestinian prisoner?s hunger strike reaches 211th day - NY Daily News
Click to expand...


Looks pretty healthy for a starving man...


----------



## hjmick

Is he dead yet?


----------



## Connery

hjmick said:


> Is he dead yet?




The picture is from Feb. 19, 2013, Samer Issawi gestures as he leaves Jerusalem's magistrates' court. 

Palestinian prisoner's hunger strike reaches 211th day - NY Daily News

Unless he gets run over by a bus, Sammi will outlive us all on the diet he gets in prison.


----------



## hjmick

Connery said:


> hjmick said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is he dead yet?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The picture is from Feb. 19, 2013, Samer Issawi gestures as he leaves Jerusalem's magistrates' court.
> 
> Palestinian prisoner's hunger strike reaches 211th day - NY Daily News
> 
> Unless he gets run over by a bus, Sammi will outlive us all on the diet he gets in prison.
Click to expand...


Okay, thanks. I'll check back next week...


----------



## High_Gravity

hjmick said:


> Connery said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hjmick said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is he dead yet?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The picture is from Feb. 19, 2013, Samer Issawi gestures as he leaves Jerusalem's magistrates' court.
> 
> Palestinian prisoner's hunger strike reaches 211th day - NY Daily News
> 
> Unless he gets run over by a bus, Sammi will outlive us all on the diet he gets in prison.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Okay, thanks. I'll check back next week...
Click to expand...


Next week Sammi will be eating shrimp scampi and salads.


----------



## High_Gravity

Breakfast for Samer this morning


----------



## GHook93

loinboy said:


> Connery said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am not trolling but now I can understand why people do.. You are as funny as hell...
> 
> 
> Here is the post.....http://www.usmessageboard.com/6828681-post1736.html
> 
> 
> As we speak Sammy is having a weenie roast while you are having your whining fest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You need to recognize, that I am a kind, considerate person, who cares about the feelings of others, you asshole!
Click to expand...


LOL, no you're not, you're a scumbag loser!


----------



## Lipush

Palestinian terrorist Samer Issawi to be freed in March.

So Sherri can finally close this very long tiring thread.

Case closed. Bu bye!


----------



## Hossfly

Lipush said:


> Palestinian terrorist Samer Issawi to be freed in March.
> 
> So Sherri can finally close this very long tiring thread.
> 
> Case closed. Bu bye!


From an "impartial" website.

Samer Issawi must be freed | SocialistWorker.org


----------



## irosie91

Lipush   what about the other jihadist dogs?


----------



## Hossfly

irosie91 said:


> Lipush   what about the other jihadist dogs?


Right. It ain't fair to free Samer and not the others.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Lipush said:


> Palestinian terrorist Samer Issawi to be freed in March.
> 
> So Sherri can finally close this very long tiring thread.
> 
> Case closed. Bu bye!



I am hearing there are other court actions pending, there are no due process rights for Palestinians and the concept of double jeapordy does not exist either! I am not hearing it is over yet, I really wish it was!


----------



## Lipush

irosie91 said:


> Lipush   what about the other jihadist dogs?



Ta'anit Ester?


----------



## Lipush

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> 
> Palestinian terrorist Samer Issawi to be freed in March.
> 
> So Sherri can finally close this very long tiring thread.
> 
> Case closed. Bu bye!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am hearing there are other court actions pending, there are no due process rights for Palestinians and the concept of double jeapordy does not exist either! I am not hearing it is over yet, I really wish it was!
Click to expand...


I wish it was, too.

So you'll stop 'digging', already.


----------



## High_Gravity

Hossfly said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lipush   what about the other jihadist dogs?
> 
> 
> 
> Right. It ain't fair to free Samer and not the others.
Click to expand...


With all these good eats you think Samer wants to be set free?


----------



## High_Gravity

Lunch for Samer today


----------



## Hossfly

High_Gravity said:


> Lunch for Samer today


Yummy in the tummy!


----------



## High_Gravity

Hossfly said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lunch for Samer today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yummy in the tummy!
Click to expand...


Samer is eating better than King Tut.


----------



## Billo_Really

Connery said:


> You lie just like sherri lies... you hurt my feelings by calling me a name and made me cry...
> but I will be okay you big weenie.


What did I say that was a lie?


----------



## Lipush

High_Gravity said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lunch for Samer today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yummy in the tummy!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Samer is eating better than King Tut.
Click to expand...


Mhmmmm. yum yum!

But wait, is that meat? Or fish?

Cus if that meat, It aint yum yum anymore!


----------



## Connery

loinboy said:


> Connery said:
> 
> 
> 
> You lie just like sherri lies... you hurt my feelings by calling me a name and made me cry...
> but I will be okay you big weenie.
> 
> 
> 
> What did I say that was a lie?
Click to expand...


You said you are a person that cares about the feelings of others....yet, you called me a bad name and hurt my feelings....you lie...


----------



## Billo_Really

Connery said:


> The picture is from Feb. 19, 2013, Samer Issawi gestures as he leaves Jerusalem's magistrates' court.
> 
> Palestinian prisoner's hunger strike reaches 211th day - NY Daily News
> 
> Unless he gets run over by a bus, Sammi will outlive us all on the diet he gets in prison.


Wow, he's not allowed to go from Jerusalem to the West Bank?  

That's some big god-damn crime there! You people are ridiculous!


----------



## Connery

It is not over for Sammi yet...Israel's Jerusalem magistrate court has ruled to release Palestinian hunger striker Samer Issawi on 6 March 2013, after having served 8 months in prison since his re-arrest last year. But *Issawi's case will be transferred to a military court which may rule to extend his imprisonment to his complete sentence of 20 years.* 

Samer Issawi to be released March 6, pending military ruling | Al Akhbar English


----------



## Billo_Really

Connery said:


> You said you are a person that cares about the feelings of others....yet, you called me a bad name and hurt my feelings....you lie...


All I did, was call you an asshole, what's wrong with that?

When did *Sherri* call you an asshole?


----------



## Billo_Really

Connery said:


> It is not over for Sammi yet...Israel's Jerusalem magistrate court has ruled to release Palestinian hunger striker Samer Issawi on 6 March 2013, after having served 8 months in prison since his re-arrest last year. But *Issawi's case will be transferred to a military court which may rule to extend his imprisonment to his complete sentence of 20 years.*
> 
> Samer Issawi to be released March 6, pending military ruling | Al Akhbar English


What were the conditions of his release?  That he couldn't go from Jerusalem to the West Bank?  That can't possibly be a "condition of release" from an Israeli military court, because they have no legal jurisdiction in East Jerusalem and the West Bank.  So they can't set conditions on land that isn't there's.


----------



## Connery

loinboy said:


> Connery said:
> 
> 
> 
> You said you are a person that cares about the feelings of others....yet, you called me a bad name and hurt my feelings....you lie...
> 
> 
> 
> All I did, was call you an asshole, what's wrong with that?
> 
> When did *Sherri* call you an asshole?
Click to expand...


I understand that you may have issues with your cogitative skills, what  I said is, "you lie just like sherri lies".


----------



## Connery

loinboy said:


> Connery said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is not over for Sammi yet...Israel's Jerusalem magistrate court has ruled to release Palestinian hunger striker Samer Issawi on 6 March 2013, after having served 8 months in prison since his re-arrest last year. But *Issawi's case will be transferred to a military court which may rule to extend his imprisonment to his complete sentence of 20 years.*
> 
> Samer Issawi to be released March 6, pending military ruling | Al Akhbar English
> 
> 
> 
> What were the conditions of his release?  That he couldn't go from Jerusalem to the West Bank?  That can't possibly be a "condition of release" from an Israeli military court, because they have no legal jurisdiction in East Jerusalem and the West Bank.  So they can't set conditions on land that isn't there's.
Click to expand...


You should be on Sammi's legal team like sherri and float that turd in front of the military court.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Lipush said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> 
> Palestinian terrorist Samer Issawi to be freed in March.
> 
> So Sherri can finally close this very long tiring thread.
> 
> Case closed. Bu bye!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am hearing there are other court actions pending, there are no due process rights for Palestinians and the concept of double jeapordy does not exist either! I am not hearing it is over yet, I really wish it was!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wish it was, too.
> 
> So you'll stop 'digging', already.
Click to expand...


Lipush,

The Truth is every single day Samer Issawi's detention continues more and more people learn about Israel's human rights abuses against Palestinians and they more and more are demanding their own governments to get involved to pressure Israel to end the abuses and to pressure their governments to stop all support they provide to Israel. 

The day is coming, boy do I see it unfolding all around me, when Americans are going to become very angry at Israel and they are going to let their anger be heard and felt!

Preachers speak of the Pharisees when Jesus lived in Palestine as self righteous hypocrites and they go to Palestine today and see in Zionists the same self righteous hypocrites that lived there 2000 years ago!

And Christians all know what Jesus has to say about them, then and now, we just have to open our Bibles and read John 8 and Matthew 23!

My responsibilty is to make sure every man and woman and child in my community and surrounding communities know about every child Israel has killed and every injustice they have inflicted, as long as the baby killings and civilian slaughters and all the injustices of Occupation continue.

Israel's continuing detentions of these hunger strikers makes my job easier!

I almost feel like I should thank the Zionists at this point!

Sherri


----------



## High_Gravity

Lipush said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yummy in the tummy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Samer is eating better than King Tut.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mhmmmm. yum yum!
> 
> But wait, is that meat? Or fish?
> 
> Cus if that meat, It aint yum yum anymore!
Click to expand...


Rotissirie chicken and salad.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

loinboy said:


> Connery said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is not over for Sammi yet...Israel's Jerusalem magistrate court has ruled to release Palestinian hunger striker Samer Issawi on 6 March 2013, after having served 8 months in prison since his re-arrest last year. But *Issawi's case will be transferred to a military court which may rule to extend his imprisonment to his complete sentence of 20 years.*
> 
> Samer Issawi to be released March 6, pending military ruling | Al Akhbar English
> 
> 
> 
> What were the conditions of his release?  That he couldn't go from Jerusalem to the West Bank?  That can't possibly be a "condition of release" from an Israeli military court, because they have no legal jurisdiction in East Jerusalem and the West Bank.  So they can't set conditions on land that isn't there's.
Click to expand...


loinboy,

The Fourth Geneva Convention and international treaties give to the Palestinian peoples basic human rights, as they live under Israeli Occupation. Restrictions on movement, like the one in which Israel tries to prevent Samer Issawi and others from traveling from one place to another inside the occupied territories violates these intl treaties. The rules imposed on him by the Israeli courts are unlawful. They have charged him with no new offenses that constitute crimes under the law, so his detention is unlawful. 

Sherri


----------



## toastman

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am hearing there are other court actions pending, there are no due process rights for Palestinians and the concept of double jeapordy does not exist either! I am not hearing it is over yet, I really wish it was!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish it was, too.
> 
> So you'll stop 'digging', already.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lipush,
> 
> The Truth is every single day Samer Issawi's detention continues more and more people learn about Israel's human rights abuses against Palestinians and they more and more are demanding their own governments to get involved to pressure Israel to end the abuses and to pressure their governments to stop all support they provide to Israel.
> 
> The day is coming, boy do I see it unfolding all around me, when Americans are going to become very angry at Israel and they are going to let their anger be heard and felt!
> 
> Preachers speak of the Pharisees when Jesus lived in Palestine as self righteous hypocrites and they go to Palestine today and see in Zionists the same self righteous hypocrites that lived there 2000 years ago!
> 
> And Christians all know what Jesus has to say about them, then and now, we just have to open our Bibles and read John 8 and Matthew 23!
> 
> My responsibilty is to make sure every man and woman and child in my community and surrounding communities know about every child Israel has killed and every injustice they have inflicted, as long as the baby killings and civilian slaughters and all the injustices of Occupation continue.
> 
> Israel's continuing detentions of these hunger strikers makes my job easier!
> 
> I almost feel like I should thank the Zionists at this point!
> 
> Sherri
Click to expand...


SS Frau Sherri, may I remind you that before the prisoner exchange, he was CONVICTED of creating militia groups to kill Israelis. Because of that, I hope he rots in hell with all the other terrorists, including yourself. 
I think they have television in hell, so you can watch the news and see that Israel is still there and thriving. You mad ??


----------



## toastman

Sherri, make like Rachel Corrie and go stand in front of a bulldozer


----------



## toastman




----------



## High_Gravity

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am hearing there are other court actions pending, there are no due process rights for Palestinians and the concept of double jeapordy does not exist either! I am not hearing it is over yet, I really wish it was!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish it was, too.
> 
> So you'll stop 'digging', already.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lipush,
> 
> The Truth is every single day Samer Issawi's detention continues more and more people learn about Israel's human rights abuses against Palestinians and they more and more are demanding their own governments to get involved to pressure Israel to end the abuses and to pressure their governments to stop all support they provide to Israel.
> 
> The day is coming, boy do I see it unfolding all around me, when Americans are going to become very angry at Israel and they are going to let their anger be heard and felt!
> 
> Preachers speak of the Pharisees when Jesus lived in Palestine as self righteous hypocrites and they go to Palestine today and see in Zionists the same self righteous hypocrites that lived there 2000 years ago!
> 
> And Christians all know what Jesus has to say about them, then and now, we just have to open our Bibles and read John 8 and Matthew 23!
> 
> My responsibilty is to make sure every man and woman and child in my community and surrounding communities know about every child Israel has killed and every injustice they have inflicted, as long as the baby killings and civilian slaughters and all the injustices of Occupation continue.
> 
> Israel's continuing detentions of these hunger strikers makes my job easier!
> 
> I almost feel like I should thank the Zionists at this point!
> 
> Sherri
Click to expand...


So America is going to abandon Israel and embrace Hamas?


----------



## Lipush

High_Gravity said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Samer is eating better than King Tut.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mhmmmm. yum yum!
> 
> But wait, is that meat? Or fish?
> 
> Cus if that meat, It aint yum yum anymore!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Rotissirie chicken and salad.
Click to expand...


Then you aint gonna see it on my menu, sorry. But, bon Appetite! lol


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

toastman said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wish it was, too.
> 
> So you'll stop 'digging', already.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lipush,
> 
> The Truth is every single day Samer Issawi's detention continues more and more people learn about Israel's human rights abuses against Palestinians and they more and more are demanding their own governments to get involved to pressure Israel to end the abuses and to pressure their governments to stop all support they provide to Israel.
> 
> The day is coming, boy do I see it unfolding all around me, when Americans are going to become very angry at Israel and they are going to let their anger be heard and felt!
> 
> Preachers speak of the Pharisees when Jesus lived in Palestine as self righteous hypocrites and they go to Palestine today and see in Zionists the same self righteous hypocrites that lived there 2000 years ago!
> 
> And Christians all know what Jesus has to say about them, then and now, we just have to open our Bibles and read John 8 and Matthew 23!
> 
> My responsibilty is to make sure every man and woman and child in my community and surrounding communities know about every child Israel has killed and every injustice they have inflicted, as long as the baby killings and civilian slaughters and all the injustices of Occupation continue.
> 
> Israel's continuing detentions of these hunger strikers makes my job easier!
> 
> I almost feel like I should thank the Zionists at this point!
> 
> Sherri
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> SS Frau Sherri, may I remind you that before the prisoner exchange, he was CONVICTED of creating militia groups to kill Israelis. Because of that, I hope he rots in hell with all the other terrorists, including yourself.
> I think they have television in hell, so you can watch the news and see that Israel is still there and thriving. You mad ??
Click to expand...


toastboy,

Let us get something straight here, all the man was doing that led to his prior conviction was resisting Israeli Occupation, which is 100% lawful under intl law. And he was released in a prisoner exchange deal, and his prior conviction cannot be a basis for holding him. Palestinians never get fair trials, and what was he doing in 2002, he was defending Palestine against Israeli attacks that killed hundreds of Palestinians in 2002. That was the year people were bulldozed inside their homes in Jenin, the year photos of the handicapped being slaughtered in Jenin were all over the news, the year churches were attacked in Bethlehem, the year Israel was using countless Palestinians as human shields, the year a priest was murdered in Bethlehem. Palestinians have the right to resist Occupation and the resistance can lawfully include armed resistance. He was arrested in April of 2002, in the midst of the Second Intifada. And he was a freedom fighter for Palestine then and today he is a Palestinian Gandhi, a hero to his people and a man who will be forever remembered for the great things he has done for Humanity by his sacrifices. His sacrifices expose the Injustice of Occupation to the world! And we still thankfully live in a world where there remain people of conscience who will speak out against these injustices, once exposed, brought into the light, by great men like Samer Issawi!

This is from an Amnesty Report published in November of 2002, addressing what was happening in Palestine from February of 2002 forward:

 "I have been in urban environments where house to house fighting has happened: Rwanda, Nicaragua, El Salvador, Colombia, and a city struck by a massive earthquake: Mexico city. The devastation seen in Jenin camp had the worst elements of both situations. Houses not just bulldozed or dynamited but reduced almost to dust by the repeated and deliberate coming and goings of bulldozers and tanks. Houses pierced from wall to wall by tank or helicopter gun ships. Houses cut down the middle as if by giant scissors. Inside, an eerie vision of dining or bedrooms almost intact. No signs whatsoever that that bedroom or dining room or indeed the house had been used by fighters. Gratuitous, wanton, unnecessary destruction. Children&#8217;s prams, toys, beds everywhere. Where were those children? I do not know, but I do know where the survivors will be in the future."[Javier Zuniga Amnesty International&#8217;s Director of Regional Strategy who entered Jenin refugee camp on 17 April 2002]"...

In the four months between 27 February and the end of June 2002 &#8211; the period of the two major IDF offensives and the reoccupation of the West Bank - the IDF killed nearly 500 Palestinians. Although many Palestinians died during armed confrontations many of these IDF killings appeared to be unlawful and at least 16% of the victims, more than 70, were children. More than 8,000 Palestinians detained in mass round-ups over the same period were routinely subjected to ill-treatment(2) and more than 3,000 Palestinian homes were demolished."

http://www.amnesty.org/en/library/a...bc-11dd-b4cd-01eb52042454/mde151432002en.html

Sherri


----------



## toastman

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lipush,
> 
> The Truth is every single day Samer Issawi's detention continues more and more people learn about Israel's human rights abuses against Palestinians and they more and more are demanding their own governments to get involved to pressure Israel to end the abuses and to pressure their governments to stop all support they provide to Israel.
> 
> The day is coming, boy do I see it unfolding all around me, when Americans are going to become very angry at Israel and they are going to let their anger be heard and felt!
> 
> Preachers speak of the Pharisees when Jesus lived in Palestine as self righteous hypocrites and they go to Palestine today and see in Zionists the same self righteous hypocrites that lived there 2000 years ago!
> 
> And Christians all know what Jesus has to say about them, then and now, we just have to open our Bibles and read John 8 and Matthew 23!
> 
> My responsibilty is to make sure every man and woman and child in my community and surrounding communities know about every child Israel has killed and every injustice they have inflicted, as long as the baby killings and civilian slaughters and all the injustices of Occupation continue.
> 
> Israel's continuing detentions of these hunger strikers makes my job easier!
> 
> I almost feel like I should thank the Zionists at this point!
> 
> Sherri
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SS Frau Sherri, may I remind you that before the prisoner exchange, he was CONVICTED of creating militia groups to kill Israelis. Because of that, I hope he rots in hell with all the other terrorists, including yourself.
> I think they have television in hell, so you can watch the news and see that Israel is still there and thriving. You mad ??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> toastboy,
> 
> Let us get something straight here, all the man was doing that led to his prior conviction was resisting Israeli Occupation, which is 100% lawful under intl law. And he was released in a prisoner exchange deal, and his prior conviction cannot be a basis for holding him. Palestinians never get fair trials, and what was he doing in 2002, he was defending Palestine against Israeli attacks that killed hundreds of Palestinians in 2002. That was the year people were bulldozed inside their homes in Jenin, the year photos of the handicapped being slaughtered in Jenin were all over the news, the year churches were attacked in Bethlehem, the year Israel was using countless Palestinians as human shields, the year a priest was murdered in Bethlehem. Palestinians have the right to resist Occupation and the resistance can lawfully include armed resistance. He was arrested in April of 2002, in the midst of the Second Intifada. And he was a freedom fighter for Palestine then and today he is a Palestinian Gandi, a hero to his people and a man who will be forever remembered for the great things he has done for Humanity by his sacrifices. His sacrifices expose the Injustice of Occupation to the world! And we still thankfully live in a world where there remain people of conscience who will speak out against these injustices, once exposed, brought into the light, by great men like Samer Issawi!
> 
> Sherri
Click to expand...


Funny, because every investigation done about the Jenin " Massacre" , showed that there was....get ready for this ... NO MASSACRE. Pallywood !!!!!!! Which retards like you fall for.


----------



## irosie91

Jesus was,  himself,  a pharisee.   He lived like a pharisee,  
socialized with pharisees,  quoted the talmud like a pharisee, 
and acted like a pharisee especially in his action in the 
temple courtyard in which he attacked the money changers.

He was ENTOMBED in the family tomb of a prominent 
pharisee    That he addressed his FELLOW PHARISEES 
in a castigating manner, if he did so,  was TYPICALLY 
PHARISEE  however it may have also  been fixed up later 
on for the tastes of the  people who  of the NICEAN COUNCIL 
who hated pharisees  for rejecting their  TRINITY 
and AVATAR CONCEPT OF JESUS     The Nicean 
council was controlled by the original nazi----
CONSTANTINE who also wrote what later became 
the NUREMBURG LAWS   (that part of the Constantine's 
laws  was also incorporated into shariah and also 
mediated the  INQUISITION)

Another VERY VERY compelling 
bit of evidence that Jesus was a 
pharisee was the fact that "CAIPHAS 
hated him----Caiaphas was a Roman 
shill----still presented as an utterly 
despicable character in jewish 
literature -----WHO KNEW?   
my kid was writing something and 
I noticed   "CAIAPHAS"    weird name--
but I knew it from the new testament.

I asked the yeshiva baby----"who is caiaphas" 

"VERY BAD FAKE PRIEST THE ROMANS 
PUT UP" ---"REALLY REALLY BAD"    I wondered 
if it was the same guy---looked around ---and yes 
it was the same caiaphas----ENEMY OF THE 
PHARISEES    friend of the romans----the very one 
depicted in the New Testament-----but in sunday 
school some kids seem to think it was caiaphas 
who is the pharisee because they have sherri for 
a sunday school teacher '

    be not surprised---a millenium later 
CROMWELL  was killing catholics over 
doctrine and the sunnis and shiites are 
still at it


----------



## toastman

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lipush,
> 
> The Truth is every single day Samer Issawi's detention continues more and more people learn about Israel's human rights abuses against Palestinians and they more and more are demanding their own governments to get involved to pressure Israel to end the abuses and to pressure their governments to stop all support they provide to Israel.
> 
> The day is coming, boy do I see it unfolding all around me, when Americans are going to become very angry at Israel and they are going to let their anger be heard and felt!
> 
> Preachers speak of the Pharisees when Jesus lived in Palestine as self righteous hypocrites and they go to Palestine today and see in Zionists the same self righteous hypocrites that lived there 2000 years ago!
> 
> And Christians all know what Jesus has to say about them, then and now, we just have to open our Bibles and read John 8 and Matthew 23!
> 
> My responsibilty is to make sure every man and woman and child in my community and surrounding communities know about every child Israel has killed and every injustice they have inflicted, as long as the baby killings and civilian slaughters and all the injustices of Occupation continue.
> 
> Israel's continuing detentions of these hunger strikers makes my job easier!
> 
> I almost feel like I should thank the Zionists at this point!
> 
> Sherri
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SS Frau Sherri, may I remind you that before the prisoner exchange, he was CONVICTED of creating militia groups to kill Israelis. Because of that, I hope he rots in hell with all the other terrorists, including yourself.
> I think they have television in hell, so you can watch the news and see that Israel is still there and thriving. You mad ??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> toastboy,
> 
> Let us get something straight here, all the man was doing that led to his prior conviction was resisting Israeli Occupation, which is 100% lawful under intl law. And he was released in a prisoner exchange deal, and his prior conviction cannot be a basis for holding him. Palestinians never get fair trials, and what was he doing in 2002, he was defending Palestine against Israeli attacks that killed hundreds of Palestinians in 2002. That was the year people were bulldozed inside their homes in Jenin, the year photos of the handicapped being slaughtered in Jenin were all over the news, the year churches were attacked in Bethlehem, the year Israel was using countless Palestinians as human shields, the year a priest was murdered in Bethlehem. Palestinians have the right to resist Occupation and the resistance can lawfully include armed resistance. He was arrested in April of 2002, in the midst of the Second Intifada. And he was a freedom fighter for Palestine then and today he is a Palestinian Gandi, a hero to his people and a man who will be forever remembered for the great things he has done for Humanity by his sacrifices. His sacrifices expose the Injustice of Occupation to the world! And we still thankfully live in a world where there remain people of conscience who will speak out against these injustices, once exposed, brought into the light, by great men like Samer Issawi!
> 
> Sherri
Click to expand...


BTW SS Frau Sherri, killing civilians isn't resisting.


----------



## Lipush

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am hearing there are other court actions pending, there are no due process rights for Palestinians and the concept of double jeapordy does not exist either! I am not hearing it is over yet, I really wish it was!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish it was, too.
> 
> So you'll stop 'digging', already.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lipush,
> 
> The Truth is every single day Samer Issawi's detention continues more and more people learn about Israel's human rights abuses against Palestinians and they more and more are demanding their own governments to get involved to pressure Israel to end the abuses and to pressure their governments to stop all support they provide to Israel.
> 
> The day is coming, boy do I see it unfolding all around me, when Americans are going to become very angry at Israel and they are going to let their anger be heard and felt!
> 
> Preachers speak of the Pharisees when Jesus lived in Palestine as self righteous hypocrites and they go to Palestine today and see in Zionists the same self righteous hypocrites that lived there 2000 years ago!
> 
> And Christians all know what Jesus has to say about them, then and now, we just have to open our Bibles and read John 8 and Matthew 23!
> 
> My responsibilty is to make sure every man and woman and child in my community and surrounding communities know about every child Israel has killed and every injustice they have inflicted, as long as the baby killings and civilian slaughters and all the injustices of Occupation continue.
> 
> Israel's continuing detentions of these hunger strikers makes my job easier!
> 
> I almost feel like I should thank the Zionists at this point!
> 
> Sherri
Click to expand...


At the first sentence I stopped reading, so the entire babbling of yours is quite redundant.

Issawi is from the prisoners of Shalit, Israel had a deal with him that his release is under the conditions of abandoning terror. He didn't fulfil those conditions, therefore he was arrested.

Meal was presented for him to eat every day. he refused.

So EVERYTHING he want through was only his fault.

And those eligator tears don't fool anyone who cares for the truth, the one not teisted by terrorists-sympathizers.


----------



## Lipush

toastman said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> SS Frau Sherri, may I remind you that before the prisoner exchange, he was CONVICTED of creating militia groups to kill Israelis. Because of that, I hope he rots in hell with all the other terrorists, including yourself.
> I think they have television in hell, so you can watch the news and see that Israel is still there and thriving. You mad ??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastboy,
> 
> Let us get something straight here, all the man was doing that led to his prior conviction was resisting Israeli Occupation, which is 100% lawful under intl law. And he was released in a prisoner exchange deal, and his prior conviction cannot be a basis for holding him. Palestinians never get fair trials, and what was he doing in 2002, he was defending Palestine against Israeli attacks that killed hundreds of Palestinians in 2002. That was the year people were bulldozed inside their homes in Jenin, the year photos of the handicapped being slaughtered in Jenin were all over the news, the year churches were attacked in Bethlehem, the year Israel was using countless Palestinians as human shields, the year a priest was murdered in Bethlehem. Palestinians have the right to resist Occupation and the resistance can lawfully include armed resistance. He was arrested in April of 2002, in the midst of the Second Intifada. And he was a freedom fighter for Palestine then and today he is a Palestinian Gandi, a hero to his people and a man who will be forever remembered for the great things he has done for Humanity by his sacrifices. His sacrifices expose the Injustice of Occupation to the world! And we still thankfully live in a world where there remain people of conscience who will speak out against these injustices, once exposed, brought into the light, by great men like Samer Issawi!
> 
> Sherri
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> BTW SS Frau Sherri, killing civilians isn't resisting.
Click to expand...


In name of resistence you're allowed to do everything in the eyes of pro-Hamas trolls.


----------



## toastman

Lipush said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> toastboy,
> 
> Let us get something straight here, all the man was doing that led to his prior conviction was resisting Israeli Occupation, which is 100% lawful under intl law. And he was released in a prisoner exchange deal, and his prior conviction cannot be a basis for holding him. Palestinians never get fair trials, and what was he doing in 2002, he was defending Palestine against Israeli attacks that killed hundreds of Palestinians in 2002. That was the year people were bulldozed inside their homes in Jenin, the year photos of the handicapped being slaughtered in Jenin were all over the news, the year churches were attacked in Bethlehem, the year Israel was using countless Palestinians as human shields, the year a priest was murdered in Bethlehem. Palestinians have the right to resist Occupation and the resistance can lawfully include armed resistance. He was arrested in April of 2002, in the midst of the Second Intifada. And he was a freedom fighter for Palestine then and today he is a Palestinian Gandi, a hero to his people and a man who will be forever remembered for the great things he has done for Humanity by his sacrifices. His sacrifices expose the Injustice of Occupation to the world! And we still thankfully live in a world where there remain people of conscience who will speak out against these injustices, once exposed, brought into the light, by great men like Samer Issawi!
> 
> Sherri
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW SS Frau Sherri, killing civilians isn't resisting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In name of resistence you're allowed to do everything in the eyes of pro-Hamas trolls.
Click to expand...


Pretty much. Sad, but true. Jokes on them though.


----------



## sealadaigh

toastman said:


> Sherri, make like Rachel Corrie and go stand in front of a bulldozer



what kind of sick bastard are you?

this whole thread is ridiculous. two thousand posts making fun of a man on hunger strike.

he is having his desired effect. wshile you all laugh at him, the world laighs, is appalled, and condemns israel.

"The envoy of the so-called quartet of Middle East peacemakers, former Prime Minister Tony Blair of Britain, issued a statement on Friday *calling on Israel to respect the rights of all prisoners in accordance with international standards, *adding, &#8220;This issue needs to be resolved quickly in order to avoid a tragic outcome which has the potential to destabilize the situation on the ground.&#8221; The quartet is made up of the United States, the European Union, Russia and the United Nations. "

http://www.nytimes.com/2013/02/20/w...-meals-to-support-4-hunger-strikers.html?_r=0

but back to my question, what kind of vile and thoroughly sick poster are you. i don't think it is your judaism that promps such a disgusting remark, is it?


----------



## toastman

reabhloideach said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sherri, make like Rachel Corrie and go stand in front of a bulldozer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what kind of sick bastard are you?
> 
> this whole thread is ridiculous. two thousand posts making fun of a man on hunger strike.
> 
> he is having his desired effect. wshile you all laugh at him, the world laighs, is appalled, and condemns israel.
> 
> "The envoy of the so-called quartet of Middle East peacemakers, former Prime Minister Tony Blair of Britain, issued a statement on Friday *calling on Israel to respect the rights of all prisoners in accordance with international standards, *adding, This issue needs to be resolved quickly in order to avoid a tragic outcome which has the potential to destabilize the situation on the ground. The quartet is made up of the United States, the European Union, Russia and the United Nations. "
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2013/02/20/w...-meals-to-support-4-hunger-strikers.html?_r=0
Click to expand...


Kind of life how Hamas respected GIlad Shalit?? He looked like a cancer patient when he came back to Israel and had shrapnel in his arm still.


----------



## AsheedMidrarwz

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am hearing there are other court actions pending, there are no due process rights for Palestinians and the concept of double jeapordy does not exist either! I am not hearing it is over yet, I really wish it was!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish it was, too.
> 
> So you'll stop 'digging', already.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lipush,
> 
> The Truth is every single day Samer Issawi's detention continues more and more people learn about Israel's human rights abuses against Palestinians and they more and more are demanding their own governments to get involved to pressure Israel to end the abuses and to pressure their governments to stop all support they provide to Israel.
> 
> The day is coming, boy do I see it unfolding all around me, when Americans are going to become very angry at Israel and they are going to let their anger be heard and felt!
> 
> Preachers speak of the Pharisees when Jesus lived in Palestine as self righteous hypocrites and they go to Palestine today and see in Zionists the same self righteous hypocrites that lived there 2000 years ago!
> 
> And Christians all know what Jesus has to say about them, then and now, we just have to open our Bibles and read John 8 and Matthew 23!
> 
> My responsibilty is to make sure every man and woman and child in my community and surrounding communities know about every child Israel has killed and every injustice they have inflicted, as long as the baby killings and civilian slaughters and all the injustices of Occupation continue.
> 
> *Israel's continuing detentions of these hunger strikers makes my job easier!*
> 
> I almost feel like I should thank the Zionists at this point!
> 
> Sherri
Click to expand...


Well, well, it appears Sherri is admitting she has a job here.  Did you think no one knew you were a propaganda shill?  

Jesus loves ALL the children.  Jesus loves the Palestinian children who are raised by Islamists like you to use for suicide missions and to hide behind while the Islamists lob missiles into Israeli homes.  Tell us what Jesus said to those who offend the little ones, Sherri.  Better find a new lamb skin to hide under.  I can still smell you from afar.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

toastman said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> SS Frau Sherri, may I remind you that before the prisoner exchange, he was CONVICTED of creating militia groups to kill Israelis. Because of that, I hope he rots in hell with all the other terrorists, including yourself.
> I think they have television in hell, so you can watch the news and see that Israel is still there and thriving. You mad ??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastboy,
> 
> Let us get something straight here, all the man was doing that led to his prior conviction was resisting Israeli Occupation, which is 100% lawful under intl law. And he was released in a prisoner exchange deal, and his prior conviction cannot be a basis for holding him. Palestinians never get fair trials, and what was he doing in 2002, he was defending Palestine against Israeli attacks that killed hundreds of Palestinians in 2002. That was the year people were bulldozed inside their homes in Jenin, the year photos of the handicapped being slaughtered in Jenin were all over the news, the year churches were attacked in Bethlehem, the year Israel was using countless Palestinians as human shields, the year a priest was murdered in Bethlehem. Palestinians have the right to resist Occupation and the resistance can lawfully include armed resistance. He was arrested in April of 2002, in the midst of the Second Intifada. And he was a freedom fighter for Palestine then and today he is a Palestinian Gandi, a hero to his people and a man who will be forever remembered for the great things he has done for Humanity by his sacrifices. His sacrifices expose the Injustice of Occupation to the world! And we still thankfully live in a world where there remain people of conscience who will speak out against these injustices, once exposed, brought into the light, by great men like Samer Issawi!
> 
> Sherri
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Funny, because every investigation done about the Jenin " Massacre" , showed that there was....get ready for this ... NO MASSACRE. Pallywood !!!!!!! Which retards like you fall for.
Click to expand...


toastboy,

Read the report, please, and stop relying on Zionist Hasbara!

This is the investigative report of Amnesty International and they are most certainly not "pallywood."

http://www.amnesty.org/en/library/a...c-11dd-b4cd-01eb52042454/mde151432002en.html\

Sherri


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

AsheedMidrarwz said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wish it was, too.
> 
> So you'll stop 'digging', already.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lipush,
> 
> The Truth is every single day Samer Issawi's detention continues more and more people learn about Israel's human rights abuses against Palestinians and they more and more are demanding their own governments to get involved to pressure Israel to end the abuses and to pressure their governments to stop all support they provide to Israel.
> 
> The day is coming, boy do I see it unfolding all around me, when Americans are going to become very angry at Israel and they are going to let their anger be heard and felt!
> 
> Preachers speak of the Pharisees when Jesus lived in Palestine as self righteous hypocrites and they go to Palestine today and see in Zionists the same self righteous hypocrites that lived there 2000 years ago!
> 
> And Christians all know what Jesus has to say about them, then and now, we just have to open our Bibles and read John 8 and Matthew 23!
> 
> My responsibilty is to make sure every man and woman and child in my community and surrounding communities know about every child Israel has killed and every injustice they have inflicted, as long as the baby killings and civilian slaughters and all the injustices of Occupation continue.
> 
> *Israel's continuing detentions of these hunger strikers makes my job easier!*
> 
> I almost feel like I should thank the Zionists at this point!
> 
> Sherri
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, well, it appears Sherri is admitting she has a job here.  Did you think no one knew you were a propaganda shill?
> 
> Jesus loves ALL the children.  Jesus loves the Palestinian children who are raised by Islamists like you to use for suicide missions and to hide behind while the Islamists lob missiles into Israeli homes.  Tell us what Jesus said to those who offend the little ones, Sherri.  Better find a new lamb skin to hide under.  I can still smell you from afar.
Click to expand...


Asheed,

My job is to follow the teachings of Jesus, go where He leads me, read His words, bring Truth into the light!

Why do you not try it some time, following the teachings of Jesus?

Did'nt you say you were a Christian?

Human rights abuses are what needs bringing into the light, they are not propaganda, they are attacks on humanity that need to be spoken out against as long as they continue!

And human rights abuses were being carried out against Palestinians in 2002 and today, and the report below addresses the Israeli attacks inside Palestine that Palestinians like Samer were putting up a Resistance against in 2002, Palestinians lawfully resist Occupation, international law gives them the right to resist Occupation and that resistance may include armed resistance!

http://www.amnesty.org/en/library/a...bc-11dd-b4cd-01eb52042454/mde151432002en.html

Sherri


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

toastman said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> SS Frau Sherri, may I remind you that before the prisoner exchange, he was CONVICTED of creating militia groups to kill Israelis. Because of that, I hope he rots in hell with all the other terrorists, including yourself.
> I think they have television in hell, so you can watch the news and see that Israel is still there and thriving. You mad ??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastboy,
> 
> Let us get something straight here, all the man was doing that led to his prior conviction was resisting Israeli Occupation, which is 100% lawful under intl law. And he was released in a prisoner exchange deal, and his prior conviction cannot be a basis for holding him. Palestinians never get fair trials, and what was he doing in 2002, he was defending Palestine against Israeli attacks that killed hundreds of Palestinians in 2002. That was the year people were bulldozed inside their homes in Jenin, the year photos of the handicapped being slaughtered in Jenin were all over the news, the year churches were attacked in Bethlehem, the year Israel was using countless Palestinians as human shields, the year a priest was murdered in Bethlehem. Palestinians have the right to resist Occupation and the resistance can lawfully include armed resistance. He was arrested in April of 2002, in the midst of the Second Intifada. And he was a freedom fighter for Palestine then and today he is a Palestinian Gandi, a hero to his people and a man who will be forever remembered for the great things he has done for Humanity by his sacrifices. His sacrifices expose the Injustice of Occupation to the world! And we still thankfully live in a world where there remain people of conscience who will speak out against these injustices, once exposed, brought into the light, by great men like Samer Issawi!
> 
> Sherri
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> BTW SS Frau Sherri, killing civilians isn't resisting.
Click to expand...


Samer did not kill any civilians.


----------



## Lipush

"My Job is to follow the teaching of Jesus".

Then I'll advice Jesus to hire a better student.


----------



## irosie91

High_Gravity said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Samer is eating better than King Tut.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mhmmmm. yum yum!
> 
> But wait, is that meat? Or fish?
> 
> Cus if that meat, It aint yum yum anymore!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Rotissirie chicken and salad.
Click to expand...




SherriMunnerlyn said:


> AsheedMidrarwz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lipush,
> 
> The Truth is every single day Samer Issawi's detention continues more and more people learn about Israel's human rights abuses against Palestinians and they more and more are demanding their own governments to get involved to pressure Israel to end the abuses and
> to pressure their governments to stop all support they provide to Israel.
> 
> The day is coming, boy do I see it unfolding all around me, when Americans are going to become very angry at Israel and they are going to let their anger be heard and felt!
> 
> Preachers speak of the Pharisees when Jesus lived in Palestine as self righteous hypocrites
> and they go to Palestine today and see in Zionists the same self righteous hypocrites that lived there 2000 years ago!
> 
> And Christians all know what Jesus has to say about them, then and now, we just have to
> open our Bibles and read John 8 and Matthew 23!
> 
> My responsibilty is to make sure every man and woman and child in my community and surrounding communities know about every child Israel has killed and every injustice they have inflicted, as long as the baby killings and civilian slaughters and all the injustices of
> Occupation continue.
> 
> *Israel's continuing detentions of these hunger strikers makes my job easier!*
> 
> 
> I almost feel like I should thank the Zionists at this point!
> 
> Sherri
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, well, it appears Sherri is admitting she has a job here.  Did you think no one knew you
> were a propaganda shill?
> 
> Jesus loves ALL the children.  Jesus loves the Palestinian children who are raised by Islamists like you to use for suicide missions and to hide behind while the Islamists lob missiles into Israeli homes.  Tell us what Jesus said to those who offend the little one
> Sherri.  Better find a new lamb skin to hide under.  I can still smell you from afar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Asheed,
> My job is to follow the teachings of Jesus, go where He leads me, read His words, bring Truth into the light!
> 
> Why do you not try it some time, following the teachings of Jesus?
> 
> Did'nt you say you were a Christian?
> 
> Human rights abuses are what needs bringing into the light, they are not propaganda, they
> are attacks on humanity that need to be spoken out against as long as they continue!
> 
> Sherri
Click to expand...



   sherri ---for a  "LAWYER"   you write poorly


    "they are attacks on humanity that need to be spoken out 
against as long as they continue!" 
   <<  very awkward and 
          not even grammatically correct  ----stylistically HORRENDOUS .
          You write in a manner consistent with your content.   
          Who writes your court petitions and briefs for you?


----------



## sealadaigh

toastman said:


> reabhloideach said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sherri, make like Rachel Corrie and go stand in front of a bulldozer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what kind of sick bastard are you?
> 
> this whole thread is ridiculous. two thousand posts making fun of a man on hunger strike.
> 
> he is having his desired effect. wshile you all laugh at him, the world laighs, is appalled, and condemns israel.
> 
> "The envoy of the so-called quartet of Middle East peacemakers, former Prime Minister Tony Blair of Britain, issued a statement on Friday *calling on Israel to respect the rights of all prisoners in accordance with international standards, *adding, &#8220;This issue needs to be resolved quickly in order to avoid a tragic outcome which has the potential to destabilize the situation on the ground.&#8221; The quartet is made up of the United States, the European Union, Russia and the United Nations. "
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2013/02/20/w...-meals-to-support-4-hunger-strikers.html?_r=0
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Kind of life how Hamas respected GIlad Shalit?? He looked like a cancer patient when he came back to Israel and had shrapnel in his arm still.
Click to expand...


true, but i don't recall any pro-palestinian posters telling jewish posters to eat a gun or anything like that...and if they did, i would be the first to condemn that person.

i don't really see any of your fellow zionists objecting though, so be my guest. i am maybe being too sensitive, having known a person who killed themselves under similar circumstances.

so please, by all means, continue. you may get lucky and find a person who is particularly vulnerable due to a personal tragedy or is suffering from a situational depression and they may heed your plea. then you all can arrange to meet in the future, drink some kosher wine,, dance some horas, high five and "mazel tov" each other, and celebrate your 
accomplishment.

personally, i had a son who died tragically as an infant and i went with his mother to a support group for parents of such tragedies. that should be a target rich environment for you and your comments.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn




----------



## irosie91

Lipush said:


> "My Job is to follow the teaching of Jesus".
> 
> Then I'll advice Jesus to hire a better student.




   POOR JESUS!!!    this is from sherri   >>>
    "Israel's continuing detentions of these hunger strikers"

  she is advocating   a  GET OUT OF JAIL FREE   card for every murderer 
     and rapist in jail -----all they have to do is go on a  "HUNGER STRIKE"'

   and she blames her perversions on  JESUS    of all people


  My sense  ---based on many of the words attributed to Jesus is 
    that he would advise any student of his---TO TAKE
    RESPONSIBILITY FOR THE EVIL RESULTS OF YOUR 
    ACTIONS AND YOUR COUNSEL.    UNDERSTAND THAT 
    IF A CHILD DIES BECAUSE OF THE TERRORISTS YOU HAVE 
    SET FREE---  YOU ARE RESPONSIBLE FOR THAT DEATH, 
    SHERRI  

    SETTING JIHDIST TERRORISTS FREE BECAUSE OF HUNGER 
    STRIKES NOT ONLY FREES THEM UP FOR MORE CRIME---

    My sense of Jesus is that he would not refer to slitting 
    the throat of an infant  ---"resistence fighting"  

    IT WILL INSPIRE OTHERS TO MORE AUDACIOUS CRIME


----------



## toastman

reabhloideach said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reabhloideach said:
> 
> 
> 
> what kind of sick bastard are you?
> 
> this whole thread is ridiculous. two thousand posts making fun of a man on hunger strike.
> 
> he is having his desired effect. wshile you all laugh at him, the world laighs, is appalled, and condemns israel.
> 
> "The envoy of the so-called quartet of Middle East peacemakers, former Prime Minister Tony Blair of Britain, issued a statement on Friday *calling on Israel to respect the rights of all prisoners in accordance with international standards, *adding, This issue needs to be resolved quickly in order to avoid a tragic outcome which has the potential to destabilize the situation on the ground. The quartet is made up of the United States, the European Union, Russia and the United Nations. "
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2013/02/20/w...-meals-to-support-4-hunger-strikers.html?_r=0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kind of life how Hamas respected GIlad Shalit?? He looked like a cancer patient when he came back to Israel and had shrapnel in his arm still.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> true, but i don't recall any pro-palestinian posters telling jewish posters to eat a gun or anything like that...and if they did, i would be the first to condemn that person.
> 
> i don't really see any of your fellow ionists objecting though, so be my guest. i am maybe being too sensitive, having known a person who killed themselves under similar circumstances.
> 
> so please, by all means, continue. you may get lucky and find a person who is particularly vulnerable due to a personal tragedy or is suffering from a situational depression and they may heed your plea. then you all can arrange to meet in the future, drink some kosher wine,, dance some horas, high five and "mazel tov" each other, and celebrate your accomplishment.
Click to expand...


Thats a whole of writing without saying anything


----------



## irosie91

reabhloideach said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sherri, make like Rachel Corrie and go stand in front of a bulldozer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what kind of sick bastard are you?
> 
> this whole thread is ridiculous. two thousand posts making fun of a man on hunger strike.
> 
> he is having his desired effect. wshile you all laugh at him, the world laighs, is appalled, and condemns israel.
> 
> "The envoy of the so-called quartet of Middle East peacemakers, former Prime Minister Tony Blair of Britain, issued a statement on Friday *calling on Israel to respect the rights of all prisoners in accordance with international standards, *adding, This issue needs to be resolved quickly in order to avoid a tragic outcome which has the potential to destabilize the situation on the ground. The quartet is made up of the United States, the European Union, Russia and the United Nations. "
> 
> 
> Fellow posters----remember   DEACH AND SHERRI  when
> you hear of kids dead in the gutter at the hands of those
> 
> RELEASED HOLY HUNGER STRIKERS
> 
> and at the hands of those INSPIRED BY THEIR NOBLE JIHAD....
> 
> if only the victims of their filth could be limited to their supporters
Click to expand...


----------



## AsheedMidrarwz

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> AsheedMidrarwz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lipush,
> 
> The Truth is every single day Samer Issawi's detention continues more and more people learn about Israel's human rights abuses against Palestinians and they more and more are demanding their own governments to get involved to pressure Israel to end the abuses and to pressure their governments to stop all support they provide to Israel.
> 
> The day is coming, boy do I see it unfolding all around me, when Americans are going to become very angry at Israel and they are going to let their anger be heard and felt!
> 
> Preachers speak of the Pharisees when Jesus lived in Palestine as self righteous hypocrites and they go to Palestine today and see in Zionists the same self righteous hypocrites that lived there 2000 years ago!
> 
> And Christians all know what Jesus has to say about them, then and now, we just have to open our Bibles and read John 8 and Matthew 23!
> 
> My responsibilty is to make sure every man and woman and child in my community and surrounding communities know about every child Israel has killed and every injustice they have inflicted, as long as the baby killings and civilian slaughters and all the injustices of Occupation continue.
> 
> *Israel's continuing detentions of these hunger strikers makes my job easier!*
> 
> I almost feel like I should thank the Zionists at this point!
> 
> Sherri
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, well, it appears Sherri is admitting she has a job here.  Did you think no one knew you were a propaganda shill?
> 
> Jesus loves ALL the children.  Jesus loves the Palestinian children who are raised by Islamists like you to use for suicide missions and to hide behind while the Islamists lob missiles into Israeli homes.  Tell us what Jesus said to those who offend the little ones, Sherri.  Better find a new lamb skin to hide under.  I can still smell you from afar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Asheed,
> 
> My job is to follow the teachings of Jesus, go where He leads me, read His words, bring Truth into the light!
> 
> Why do you not try it some time, following the teachings of Jesus?
> 
> Did'nt you say you were a Christian?
> 
> Human rights abuses are what needs bringing into the light, they are not propaganda, they are attacks on humanity that need to be spoken out against as long as they continue!
> 
> And human rights abuses were being carried out against Palestinians in 2002 and today, and the report below addresses the Israeli attacks inside Palestine that Palestinians like Samer were putting up a Resistance against in 2002, Palestinians lawfully resist Occupation, international law gives them the right to resist Occupation and that resistance may include armed resistance!
> 
> Document - Israel and the Occupied Territories: Shielded from scrutiny: IDF violations in Jenin and Nablus | Amnesty International
> 
> Sherri
Click to expand...


The Islamists as a culture are guilty of child abuse on a genocidal scale, Sherri.  I'm with you on human rights abuses, and until you face reality that children are being abused and used by Islamists to carry out their murderous hateful agenda, you're just another wolf in sheep's clothing seeking someone weak to devour.  You are not a friend of the Living God.


----------



## sealadaigh

irosie91 said:


> reabhloideach said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sherri, make like Rachel Corrie and go stand in front of a bulldozer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what kind of sick bastard are you?
> 
> this whole thread is ridiculous. two thousand posts making fun of a man on hunger strike.
> 
> he is having his desired effect. wshile you all laugh at him, the world laighs, is appalled, and condemns israel.
> 
> "The envoy of the so-called quartet of Middle East peacemakers, former Prime Minister Tony Blair of Britain, issued a statement on Friday *calling on Israel to respect the rights of all prisoners in accordance with international standards, *adding, &#8220;This issue needs to be resolved quickly in order to avoid a tragic outcome which has the potential to destabilize the situation on the ground.&#8221; The quartet is made up of the United States, the European Union, Russia and the United Nations. "
> 
> 
> Fellow posters----remember   DEACH AND SHERRI  when
> you hear of kids dead in the gutter at the hands of those
> 
> RELEASED HOLY HUNGER STRIKERS
> 
> and at the hands of those INSPIRED BY THEIR NOBLE JIHAD....
> 
> if only the victims of their filth could be limited to their supporters
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you are aware, aren't you, that you are defending a poster who told another poster to kill hersel, unless there is another way of interpreting what he said. i mean, i someone says "go eat a gun" i think the meaning is pretty clear and they are not talking about a chocolate gun.
> 
> this isn't about samer or shalit. it is about a poster who told another poster to go staand in front of a bulldozer like rachel corrie did.
> 
> i guess i just don't understand jewish culture and humour.
> 
> now repeat after me...
> 
> OY VEY. THE GOYIM.
Click to expand...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

"Contrary to rumors circulating widely on the internet through Twitter and Facebook, Samer Issawi will NOT be released on March 6. This was confirmed by a telephone call between Abbas Hamideh of the Free Samer Issawi campaign and Samer's sister Shireen.
It is true that the Israeli Magistrates Court in Jerusalem today sentenced Samer al Issawi for 8 months beginning from 7 July 2012. There are however other Israeli charges, and no release date has been set. Samer Issawi will continue his hunger strike. Abbas Hamideh: "According to Shireen Issawi, Samer Issawi will not be released March 6! There are other pending "charges" by the military court. Today's verdict has nothing to do with the other military court charges. Samer's hunger strike continues until freedom or martyrdom."


Today's sentence is in addition to the possible sentence of the Israeli military court under Article 186 of Military Order 1651 (cancelling early releases) which allows a special Israeli military committee, consisting of three military judges, to re-arrest prisoners that were released in the exchange deal of October 2011. These are released prisoners who Israel considers to have broken the terms of their release agreement and the special Israeli committee can reimpose the remainder of their original sentence. In Samer al-Issawi's case this is 20 years. Samer is on hunger strike because of his arrest."


End the rumors: Samer Issawi will not be released on March 6, continues hunger strike

Sherri


----------



## irosie91

good news-------more boredom from cyberspace------but good news for the 
world------a HUNGER STRIKE  should not bring a get out of jail free card

a sentence of 20 years for an israeli court indicates that the crime 
was very serious.


----------



## High_Gravity

Dinner for Sammi


----------



## irosie91

I am not happy with that depiction of -------supper------it looks like the chicken was 
   EXECUTED!!!!!!!!  ---------but all the other pictures were LUSCIOUS   
   I am very worried -----what will I eat if sammy is released? ----I like the MOROCCAN 
   stuff the best-----but you always leave out the  HARISSA      send some eggplant 
   salad-------I really enjoyed that big bowl of green olives


----------



## irosie91

do me a favor----cut the ropes off the chicken legs------it looks like the poor chicken is 
   SUFFERING


----------



## High_Gravity

irosie91 said:


> do me a favor----cut the ropes off the chicken legs------it looks like the poor chicken is
> SUFFERING



Sammi usually swallows that damn chicken with the strings included.


----------



## High_Gravity

Shakshuka for supper!


----------



## irosie91

that one looks good-----but hubby does it better   (I always claim  ----
   " i don't know how"      keep this quiet--    its an excuse to get 
    him to do the cooking-----some people do it in the oven----hubby 
    does it on the range------does samer like shakshuka?      who invented 
    it  -------I have heard it called  "RUSSIAN EGGS"       ??? 

     oh   there's another name for it    "EGGS IN PURGATORY"    
                                   is that not poetic-----DANTE  STYLE


----------



## irosie91

Document - Israel and the Occupied Territories: Shielded from scrutiny: IDF violations in Jenin and Nablus | Amnesty International

Sherri[/QUOTE]

The Islamists as a culture are guilty of child abuse on a genocidal scale, Sherri.  I'm with you on human rights abuses, and until you face reality that children are being abused and used by Islamists to carry out their murderous hateful agenda, you're just another wolf in sheep's clothing seeking someone weak to devour.  You are not a friend of the Living God.[/QUOTE]


  Notice   that sherri imagines that the rest of us forgot that the WHOLE JENIN 
  STORY WAS DEBUNKED         its very typical of islamo nazis to imagine that 
  people are stupid and just DO NOT KNOW------GOEBBELS WAS VERY AWARE


----------



## High_Gravity

irosie91 said:


> that one looks good-----but hubby does it better   (I always claim  ----
> " i don't know how"      keep this quiet--    its an excuse to get
> him to do the cooking-----some people do it in the oven----hubby
> does it on the range------does samer like shakshuka?      who invented
> it  -------I have heard it called  "RUSSIAN EGGS"       ???
> 
> oh   there's another name for it    "EGGS IN PURGATORY"
> is that not poetic-----DANTE  STYLE



Shakshuka was invented by a Libyan Jew.


----------



## toastman

irosie91 said:


> that one looks good-----but hubby does it better   (I always claim  ----
> " i don't know how"      keep this quiet--    its an excuse to get
> him to do the cooking-----some people do it in the oven----hubby
> does it on the range------does samer like shakshuka?      who invented
> it  -------I have heard it called  "RUSSIAN EGGS"       ???
> 
> oh   there's another name for it    "EGGS IN PURGATORY"
> is that not poetic-----DANTE  STYLE



rosie, my mother makes the best shakshuka known to man ! Shall we have another competition, where we both send our shakshouka's to Sammer and he will be the judge ??


----------



## patrickcaturday

> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reabhloideach said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sherri, make like Rachel Corrie and go stand in front of a bulldozer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what kind of sick bastard are you?
> 
> this whole thread is ridiculous. two thousand posts making fun of a man on hunger strike.
> 
> he is having his desired effect. wshile you all laugh at him, the world laighs, is appalled, and condemns israel.
> 
> "The envoy of the so-called quartet of Middle East peacemakers, former Prime Minister Tony Blair of Britain, issued a statement on Friday *calling on Israel to respect the rights of all prisoners in accordance with international standards, *adding, This issue needs to be resolved quickly in order to avoid a tragic outcome which has the potential to destabilize the situation on the ground. The quartet is made up of the United States, the European Union, Russia and the United Nations. "
> 
> 
> Fellow posters----remember   DEACH AND SHERRI  when
> you hear of kids dead in the gutter at the hands of those
> 
> RELEASED HOLY HUNGER STRIKERS
> 
> and at the hands of those INSPIRED BY THEIR NOBLE JIHAD....
> 
> if only the victims of their filth could be limited to their supporters
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *Rosie;
> it sounds as if you are wishing harm and maybe even death on Seal and Sherri.  Are you sure that is what you wish to do.*
Click to expand...


----------



## High_Gravity

toastman said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> that one looks good-----but hubby does it better   (I always claim  ----
> " i don't know how"      keep this quiet--    its an excuse to get
> him to do the cooking-----some people do it in the oven----hubby
> does it on the range------does samer like shakshuka?      who invented
> it  -------I have heard it called  "RUSSIAN EGGS"       ???
> 
> oh   there's another name for it    "EGGS IN PURGATORY"
> is that not poetic-----DANTE  STYLE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rosie, my mother makes the best shakshuka known to man ! Shall we have another competition, where we both send our shakshouka's to Sammer and he will be the judge ??
Click to expand...


Samer has to finish his chicken shawarmas and hummus before he gets to that shakshuka.


----------



## irosie91

toastman said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> that one looks good-----but hubby does it better   (I always claim  ----
> " i don't know how"      keep this quiet--    its an excuse to get
> him to do the cooking-----some people do it in the oven----hubby
> does it on the range------does samer like shakshuka?      who invented
> it  -------I have heard it called  "RUSSIAN EGGS"       ???
> 
> oh   there's another name for it    "EGGS IN PURGATORY"
> is that not poetic-----DANTE  STYLE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rosie, my mother makes the best shakshuka known to man ! Shall we have another competition, where we both send our shakshouka's to Sammer and he will be the judge ??
Click to expand...


WONDERFUL IDEA-------in fact ---SAMER AS COOKING JUDGE -----he could 
go on----uhm    that  TV SHOW-----uhm???      "CHOPPED"  ----and the other one---
with        I forgot the name-----UHM??    well   ALTON BROWN is on it------a contest---
OH YES  THE   "IRON CHEFS"-----    and then the  THROW DOWN competitions 
with  BOBBY FLAY         I have no intention of wasting your mom's shakshouka 
on -----uhm----the convict -----until he finishes his sentence      There is another cooking 
show with a   southern chick who puts bacon in just about everything she cooks-----even 
her BAKED HAMS   

there is another cooking show----WORST COOKS   

then the girl my hubby called   "THAT WHORE" ---uhm  I Like her---but he is so 
  VICTORIAN in a sephardic way----uhm----oh yes   BITCH'IN KITCHEN  
   he could be another player on   BITCH'IN KITCHEN  with YEHEZKIAL MIZRACHI---
   and the greek kid   ??      name???


----------



## Hossfly

reabhloideach said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reabhloideach said:
> 
> 
> 
> what kind of sick bastard are you?
> 
> this whole thread is ridiculous. two thousand posts making fun of a man on hunger strike.
> 
> he is having his desired effect. wshile you all laugh at him, the world laighs, is appalled, and condemns israel.
> 
> "The envoy of the so-called quartet of Middle East peacemakers, former Prime Minister Tony Blair of Britain, issued a statement on Friday *calling on Israel to respect the rights of all prisoners in accordance with international standards, *adding, &#8220;This issue needs to be resolved quickly in order to avoid a tragic outcome which has the potential to destabilize the situation on the ground.&#8221; The quartet is made up of the United States, the European Union, Russia and the United Nations. "
> 
> 
> Fellow posters----remember   DEACH AND SHERRI  when
> you hear of kids dead in the gutter at the hands of those
> 
> RELEASED HOLY HUNGER STRIKERS
> 
> and at the hands of those INSPIRED BY THEIR NOBLE JIHAD....
> 
> if only the victims of their filth could be limited to their supporters
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you are aware, aren't you, that you are defending a poster who told another poster to kill hersel, unless there is another way of interpreting what he said. i mean, i someone says "go eat a gun" i think the meaning is pretty clear and they are not talking about a chocolate gun.
> 
> this isn't about samer or shalit. it is about a poster who told another poster to go staand in front of a bulldozer like rachel corrie did.
> 
> i guess i just don't understand jewish culture and humour.
> 
> now repeat after me...
> 
> OY VEY. THE GOYIM.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But, Seal, you never mention that Irish American Catholic guy who was severely injured in Mike's Place while filming a documentary about how a Jew and a Christian co-owned the place.  After all, the terrorist  who blew himself up in Mike's Place was responsible for the film maker being badly wounded as well as many others (and let us not forget the others who were killed in this incident) was previously hiding out in the office of Rachel Corrie's group, the ISM.  When those in New York City who went to parochial school with this New York Irish American Catholic man were asking for donations for him, I wonder if you would have helped out.  Nobody is happy with what happened to Rachel Corrie, the same way as no one should be happy about what happened at Mike's Place where innocent people were  there minding their own business and just enjoying an afternoon out.
Click to expand...


----------



## toastman

irosie91 said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> that one looks good-----but hubby does it better   (I always claim  ----
> " i don't know how"      keep this quiet--    its an excuse to get
> him to do the cooking-----some people do it in the oven----hubby
> does it on the range------does samer like shakshuka?      who invented
> it  -------I have heard it called  "RUSSIAN EGGS"       ???
> 
> oh   there's another name for it    "EGGS IN PURGATORY"
> is that not poetic-----DANTE  STYLE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rosie, my mother makes the best shakshuka known to man ! Shall we have another competition, where we both send our shakshouka's to Sammer and he will be the judge ??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> WONDERFUL IDEA-------in fact ---SAMER AS COOKING JUDGE -----he could
> go on----uhm    that  TV SHOW-----uhm???      "CHOPPED"  ----and the other one---
> with        I forgot the name-----UHM??    well   ALTON BROWN is on it------a contest---
> OH YES  THE   "IRON CHEFS"-----    and then the  THROW DOWN competitions
> with  BOBBY FLAY         I have no intention of wasting your mom's shakshouka
> on -----uhm----the convict -----until he finishes his sentence      There is another cooking
> show with a   southern chick who puts bacon in just about everything she cooks-----even
> her BAKED HAMS
> 
> there is another cooking show----WORST COOKS
> 
> then the girl my hubby called   "THAT WHORE" ---uhm  I Like her---but he is so
> VICTORIAN in a sephardic way----uhm----oh yes   BITCH'IN KITCHEN
> he could be another player on   BITCH'IN KITCHEN  with YEHEZKIAL MIZRACHI---
> and the greek kid   ??      name???
Click to expand...


Hmm, never heard of that show ! 

Wow I'm very nervous now, I hope he likes my mothers recipe. If he says he doesn't like it, it will really hurt my feelings


----------



## Hossfly

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> toastboy,
> 
> Let us get something straight here, all the man was doing that led to his prior conviction was resisting Israeli Occupation, which is 100% lawful under intl law. And he was released in a prisoner exchange deal, and his prior conviction cannot be a basis for holding him. Palestinians never get fair trials, and what was he doing in 2002, he was defending Palestine against Israeli attacks that killed hundreds of Palestinians in 2002. That was the year people were bulldozed inside their homes in Jenin, the year photos of the handicapped being slaughtered in Jenin were all over the news, the year churches were attacked in Bethlehem, the year Israel was using countless Palestinians as human shields, the year a priest was murdered in Bethlehem. Palestinians have the right to resist Occupation and the resistance can lawfully include armed resistance. He was arrested in April of 2002, in the midst of the Second Intifada. And he was a freedom fighter for Palestine then and today he is a Palestinian Gandi, a hero to his people and a man who will be forever remembered for the great things he has done for Humanity by his sacrifices. His sacrifices expose the Injustice of Occupation to the world! And we still thankfully live in a world where there remain people of conscience who will speak out against these injustices, once exposed, brought into the light, by great men like Samer Issawi!
> 
> Sherri
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW SS Frau Sherri, killing civilians isn't resisting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Samer did not kill any civilians.
Click to expand...

What's it called when someone provides weapons to killers? Give us a hint, counsellor.


----------



## sealadaigh

irosie91 said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> 
> "My Job is to follow the teaching of Jesus".
> 
> Then I'll advice Jesus to hire a better student.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> POOR JESUS!!!    this is from sherri   >>>
> "Israel's continuing detentions of these hunger strikers"
> 
> she is advocating   a  GET OUT OF JAIL FREE   card for every murderer
> and rapist in jail -----all they have to do is go on a  "HUNGER STRIKE"'
> 
> and she blames her perversions on  JESUS    of all people
> 
> 
> My sense  ---based on many of the words attributed to Jesus is
> that he would advise any student of his---TO TAKE
> RESPONSIBILITY FOR THE EVIL RESULTS OF YOUR
> ACTIONS AND YOUR COUNSEL.    UNDERSTAND THAT
> IF A CHILD DIES BECAUSE OF THE TERRORISTS YOU HAVE
> SET FREE---  YOU ARE RESPONSIBLE FOR THAT DEATH,
> SHERRI
> 
> SETTING JIHDIST TERRORISTS FREE BECAUSE OF HUNGER
> STRIKES NOT ONLY FREES THEM UP FOR MORE CRIME---
> 
> My sense of Jesus is that he would not refer to slitting
> the throat of an infant  ---"resistence fighting"
> 
> IT WILL INSPIRE OTHERS TO MORE AUDACIOUS CRIME
Click to expand...


samer was tried and convicted ot weapons possession and was sentenced to thirty years in prison.

he served ten of those years and was released as part of an egyptian negotiated prisoner exchange between israel and HAMAS.

less than a year after his release he was again inprisoned for the past eight months WITHOUT CHARGE AND WITHOUT CRIME ANDD WITHOUT TRIAL.

this tells me a lot, not only about israeli justice, but also the "good faith" behind israeli negotiations. it tells the world the same thing.

the message it sends to HAMAS is to take more prisoners and that all isaelis are fair game for capture. what else should they think? what else coulf they think. an impolite way of putting it is that HAMAS was jewed. in some ways, truth, i pushed far enough, becomes impolite.

all i see now is the mocking of a man who is willing to hunger and thirst for the sake of justice and the attempts to demean a woman for her christian beliefs as she seeks some justice as well. it has gone so far as to have one jewish poster telling this woman to kill heself. no one but me seems to have a problem with this.

my congratulations, you have acquitted yourselves well.and have far exceeded my expectations of your behaviour.

STAILC OCRAIS!!! thank you, political prisoners of ofer for your letter of solidarity in 1981.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Hossfly said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> BTW SS Frau Sherri, killing civilians isn't resisting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Samer did not kill any civilians.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What's it called when someone provides weapons to killers? Give us a hint, counsellor.
Click to expand...


When a people live under Occupation and they respond to Occupation with armed resistance it is called exercising their legal rights under international law.

When Boston was occupied by the British, how did some of them respond to Occupation? Resistance was not all peaceful.


----------



## Connery

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Samer did not kill any civilians.
> 
> 
> 
> What's it called when someone provides weapons to killers? Give us a hint, counsellor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When a people live under Occupation and they respond to Occupation with armed resistance it is called exercising their legal rights under international law.
> 
> When Boston was occupied by the British, how did some of them respond to Occupation? Resistance was not all peaceful.
Click to expand...


This is more to the point.

In regard to Sammi's crime: "Capt. Eytan Buchman, an IDF spokesman, has provided CAMERA with additional details about Issawi's terror activities. He writes that Issawi     was convicted of severe crimes, which including five attempts of intentional death. This included four shootings, between July 2001 and February 2002, in which Isawi and his partners fired on police cars and buses travelling between Ma'ale Adumim and Jerusalem. In one attack, a policeman was injured and required surgery. On October 30, 2001,_ Isawi, together with an accomplice, fired at two students walking from the Hebrew University campus to their car in a nearby parking lot_. In another case, Isawi provided guns and explosive devices to a squad, who fired on a bus. Finally, in December 2001, Isawi ordered an attack on security personnel at Hebrew University, providing a squad with a pistol and a pipebomb. Two of the squad members tracked security personnel but opted not to execute the attack."

In regard to Sammi's  hunger strike:

*The Palestinian minister of prisoner affairs, Issa Qaraqe, said Issawi began his fast in August and has been observing it intermittently. *

CAMERA: Updated: Neglected Facts About Hunger-Striking Samer Issawi


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn




----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

CAMERA has no credibility!


----------



## MHunterB

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Samer did not kill any civilians.
> 
> 
> 
> What's it called when someone provides weapons to killers? Give us a hint, counsellor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When a people live under Occupation and they respond to Occupation with armed resistance it is called exercising their legal rights under international law.
> 
> When Boston was occupied by the British, how did some of them respond to Occupation? Resistance was not all peaceful.
Click to expand...


Any "resistance" is not supposed to involve deliberately targeting civilians - which is exactly WHY Samer was convicted of gun-running.

And there is NOTHING about Boston or the American Revolution which is in any way an kind of 'parallel' to the I/P conflict.  Do please spare us all the embarrassment of witnessing exactly how clueless you are about that area of history......


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

MHunterB said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's it called when someone provides weapons to killers? Give us a hint, counsellor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When a people live under Occupation and they respond to Occupation with armed resistance it is called exercising their legal rights under international law.
> 
> When Boston was occupied by the British, how did some of them respond to Occupation? Resistance was not all peaceful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Any "resistance" is not supposed to involve deliberately targeting civilians - which is exactly WHY Samer was convicted of gun-running.
> 
> And there is NOTHING about Boston or the American Revolution which is in any way an kind of 'parallel' to the I/P conflict.  Do please spare us all the embarrassment of witnessing exactly how clueless you are about that area of history......
Click to expand...


He did not attack or hurt or kill civilians, your words are lies!


----------



## MHunterB

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> CAMERA has no credibility!



That's your OPINION:  it's worth less than nothing to me.


----------



## Billo_Really

Connery said:


> I understand that you may have issues with your cogitative skills, what  I said is, "you lie just like sherri lies".


I understood you the first time, no need to repeat it.

You claimed I lie like she does. I asked you what lie did I tell.  You pointed to me calling you an asshole.  Which is why I asked the question of when she called you an asshole,  since my lies are like hers.  If what you said is to be considered "true", you need to show relevence.  But all your doing, is just repeating what you said before and that's not proof, it's bullshit.


----------



## MHunterB

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> When a people live under Occupation and they respond to Occupation with armed resistance it is called exercising their legal rights under international law.
> 
> When Boston was occupied by the British, how did some of them respond to Occupation? Resistance was not all peaceful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any "resistance" is not supposed to involve deliberately targeting civilians - which is exactly WHY Samer was convicted of gun-running.
> 
> And there is NOTHING about Boston or the American Revolution which is in any way an kind of 'parallel' to the I/P conflict.  Do please spare us all the embarrassment of witnessing exactly how clueless you are about that area of history......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He did not attack or hurt or kill civilians, your words are lies!
Click to expand...


Samer absolutely DID seek to harm civilians on at least 3 or 4 recorded occasions.  If you're going to try to dispute that, you'd better have something substantive beyond your OPINION.  

Epecially if you're going to make accusations  that another poster is "lying"......


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

MHunterB said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> CAMERA has no credibility!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's your OPINION:  it's worth less than nothing to me.
Click to expand...


There are no FACTS to back up your lies, so I am calling you on your lies!


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> CAMERA has no credibility!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's your OPINION:  it's worth less than nothing to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are no FACTS to back up your lies, so I am calling you on your lies!
Click to expand...


Give me the names of the civilians he attacked, and if you cannot, well, you are disclosed as a LIAR!


----------



## Billo_Really

Connery said:


> You should be on Sammi's legal team like sherri and float that turd in front of the military court.


It's not a "turd", it's international law.

And there's no point in "floating" it in front of a military court that has no jurisdiction in that area.

After 45 years, not one country on the planet has recognized Israels right to that land.  You would think after 4 decades of no one taking your side, you'd catch the clue.  But I guess your brain damage is worse than  previoulsy thought.  Eventually, if you don't choose to respect international law, you will be made to.

And the more you come across as some arrogant, inhuman asshole, the more your going to drive  average, moderate jews, away from any connection to Israel.


----------



## MHunterB

Seal, thanks ever so for your post explaining how the Irish supported De Valera in assisting Hitler because Hitler's attacking the British was more relevant in their eyes than his committing genocide against anyone else.


----------



## Connery

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's your OPINION:  it's worth less than nothing to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are no FACTS to back up your lies, so I am calling you on your lies!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Give me the names of the civilians he attacked, and if you cannot, well, you are disclosed as a LIAR!
Click to expand...



You have no credibility sherri. Indeed, you have been shown to be a liar many times in this and other threads.


Now why don't you post material that disputes what has been cited by the recognized source I posted.


----------



## MHunterB

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> CAMERA has no credibility!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's your OPINION:  it's worth less than nothing to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are no FACTS to back up your lies, so I am calling you on your lies!
Click to expand...


Someone else quoted the FACTS, which were part of the charges against Samer.  And you need to stop claiming I have 'lied' unless you can produce FACTS which contradict those charges.


----------



## sealadaigh

MHunterB said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's it called when someone provides weapons to killers? Give us a hint, counsellor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When a people live under Occupation and they respond to Occupation with armed resistance it is called exercising their legal rights under international law.
> 
> When Boston was occupied by the British, how did some of them respond to Occupation? Resistance was not all peaceful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Any "resistance" is not supposed to involve deliberately targeting civilians - which is exactly WHY Samer was convicted of gun-running.
> 
> And there is NOTHING about Boston or the American Revolution which is in any way an kind of 'parallel' to the I/P conflict.  Do please spare us all the embarrassment of witnessing exactly how clueless you are about that area of history......
Click to expand...


what he was convicted off is neither here nor there.

he was released in a prisoner echange and is now beining held without charge, trial, or any due process.


----------



## Billo_Really

High_Gravity said:


> So America is going to abandon Israel and embrace Hamas?


Why is that the only option?

Why can't we simply be fair to both?


----------



## MHunterB

loinboy said:


> Connery said:
> 
> 
> 
> You should be on Sammi's legal team like sherri and float that turd in front of the military court.
> 
> 
> 
> It's not a "turd", it's international law.
> 
> And there's no point in "floating" it in front of a military court that has no jurisdiction in that area.
> 
> After 45 years, not one country on the planet has recognized Israels right to that land.  You would think after 4 decades of no one taking your side, you'd catch the clue.  But I guess your brain damage is worse than  previoulsy thought.  Eventually, if you don't choose to respect international law, you will be made to.
> 
> And the more you come across as some arrogant, inhuman asshole, the more your going to drive  average, moderate jews, away from any connection to Israel.
Click to expand...


Loinie, 'international law' does not sanction the kinds of attacks which Samer was charged with, attacking college students on their way to class and providing weapons for other such attempted murders of civilians.  

The rest of your post is either irrelevant or a disgusting personal attack and name-calling which is unworthy of response.


----------



## sealadaigh

MHunterB said:


> Seal, thanks ever so for your post explaining how the Irish supported De Valera in assisting Hitler because Hitler's attacking the British was more relevant in their eyes than his committing genocide against anyone else.



you should either learn to read or learn to tell the truth.

let me make it simple.

ireland was neutral.


----------



## MHunterB

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's your OPINION:  it's worth less than nothing to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are no FACTS to back up your lies, so I am calling you on your lies!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Give me the names of the civilians he attacked, and if you cannot, well, you are disclosed as a LIAR!
Click to expand...


Please DO stop being ridiculous:  if their names were not made public that does not mean they didn't exist or it didn't happen.  For one thing, the students could've been minors -whose names wouldn't necessarily be released.

And for another, when the attempted murderers were part of an organized gang of thugs - the victims' names may have been withheld from the public to protect them against further attempts to murder them so that they couldn't testify against their attacker.

Anyone who has dealt with 'gang' cases in the US understands that concept.


----------



## MHunterB

reabhloideach said:


> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seal, thanks ever so for your post explaining how the Irish supported De Valera in assisting Hitler because Hitler's attacking the British was more relevant in their eyes than his committing genocide against anyone else.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you should either learn to read or learn to tell the truth.
> 
> let me make it simple.
> 
> ireland was neutral.
Click to expand...


Ireland was allegedly officially 'neutral', yes.


----------



## sealadaigh

Connery said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are no FACTS to back up your lies, so I am calling you on your lies!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Give me the names of the civilians he attacked, and if you cannot, well, you are disclosed as a LIAR!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You have no credibility sherri. Indeed, you have been shown to be a liar many times in this and other threads.
> 
> 
> Now why don't you post material that disputes what has been cited by the recognized source I posted.
Click to expand...


i recognise caamera as a pro-israeli propaganda rag and, as such, lacks credibility.

Committee for Accuracy in Middle East Reporting in America - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## MHunterB

reabhloideach said:


> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> When a people live under Occupation and they respond to Occupation with armed resistance it is called exercising their legal rights under international law.
> 
> When Boston was occupied by the British, how did some of them respond to Occupation? Resistance was not all peaceful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any "resistance" is not supposed to involve deliberately targeting civilians - which is exactly WHY Samer was convicted of gun-running.
> 
> And there is NOTHING about Boston or the American Revolution which is in any way an kind of 'parallel' to the I/P conflict.  Do please spare us all the embarrassment of witnessing exactly how clueless you are about that area of history......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> what he was convicted off is neither here nor there.
> 
> he was released in a prisoner echange and is now beining held without charge, trial, or any due process.
Click to expand...


My understanding was that he'd violated parole, so his probation  (under which he'd been released) was rescinded.


----------



## MHunterB

reabhloideach said:


> Connery said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Give me the names of the civilians he attacked, and if you cannot, well, you are disclosed as a LIAR!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have no credibility sherri. Indeed, you have been shown to be a liar many times in this and other threads.
> 
> 
> Now why don't you post material that disputes what has been cited by the recognized source I posted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i recognise caamera as a pro-israeli propaganda rag and, as such, lacks credibility.
> 
> Committee for Accuracy in Middle East Reporting in America - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Click to expand...

And your OPINION on that is any more meaningful than anyone else's why, exactly?


----------



## sealadaigh

MHunterB said:


> reabhloideach said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seal, thanks ever so for your post explaining how the Irish supported De Valera in assisting Hitler because Hitler's attacking the British was more relevant in their eyes than his committing genocide against anyone else.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you should either learn to read or learn to tell the truth.
> 
> let me make it simple.
> 
> ireland was neutral.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ireland was allegedly officially 'neutral', yes.
Click to expand...


again, let me make it simple...

ireland was neutral.

really, don't you all have enough problems without further pissing off the irish.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

MHunterB said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are no FACTS to back up your lies, so I am calling you on your lies!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Give me the names of the civilians he attacked, and if you cannot, well, you are disclosed as a LIAR!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Please DO stop being ridiculous:  if their names were not made public that does not mean they didn't exist or it didn't happen.  For one thing, the students could've been minors -whose names wouldn't necessarily be released.
> 
> And for another, when the attempted murderers were part of an organized gang of thugs - the victims' names may have been withheld from the public to protect them against further attempts to murder them so that they couldn't testify against their attacker.
> 
> Anyone who has dealt with 'gang' cases in the US understands that concept.
Click to expand...


You stated in your post Samer attacked civilians, and I asked you to name the civilians he attacked, you cannot, disclosing you for the LIAR you are!


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Connery said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are no FACTS to back up your lies, so I am calling you on your lies!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Give me the names of the civilians he attacked, and if you cannot, well, you are disclosed as a LIAR!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You have no credibility sherri. Indeed, you have been shown to be a liar many times in this and other threads.
> 
> 
> Now why don't you post material that disputes what has been cited by the recognized source I posted.
Click to expand...



We all keep telling you CAMERA has zero credibility! No need to respond to a propaganda rag like that!


----------



## MHunterB

Thank you, sherri, for ignoring the facts and continuing to make personal attacks rather than trying to discuss those facts.


----------



## MHunterB

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Connery said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Give me the names of the civilians he attacked, and if you cannot, well, you are disclosed as a LIAR!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have no credibility sherri. Indeed, you have been shown to be a liar many times in this and other threads.
> 
> 
> Now why don't you post material that disputes what has been cited by the recognized source I posted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> We all keep telling you CAMERA has zero credibility! No need to respond to a propaganda rag like that!
Click to expand...


Now I am led to question sherri's math skills as well.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

And it realy does not matter what Samer Issawi did in 2002 or earlier, he was released in a prisoner exchange deal and that means he cannot be held in detention any longer for acts that occurred in 2002 or earlier, that were the basis for his prior conviction.

I believe that Amnesty Report from November of 2002 that I provided a link for in my prior post today may address violations of law Israel engaged in with respect to prisoners they detained in 2002, as well, which would include Samer's detention. There have been voluminous reports and documents released that document violations of intl law in Israel's unlawful military court proceedings. There simply is no justice for Palestinians in Israel's military courts. Convictions prove nothing, certainly not guilt or innocence of Palestinians for crimes they are charged with.

Sherri


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

MHunterB said:


> Thank you, sherri, for ignoring the facts and continuing to make personal attacks rather than trying to discuss those facts.



One more time, now, you stated Samer attacked civilians, Your words from post 2081, accusing him of "deliberately targeting civilians" and I said name the civilians he attacked. You cannot, and that makes you a LIAR! You cannot back up your claims with facts!


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Samer did not kill any civilians.
> 
> 
> 
> What's it called when someone provides weapons to killers? Give us a hint, counsellor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When a people live under Occupation and they respond to Occupation with armed resistance it is called exercising their legal rights under international law.
> 
> When Boston was occupied by the British, how did some of them respond to Occupation? Resistance was not all peaceful.
Click to expand...


When terrorists commit acts of terrorism, we call them terrorists.
Even if they're Arabs who live in Israel.


----------



## Connery

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Connery said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Give me the names of the civilians he attacked, and if you cannot, well, you are disclosed as a LIAR!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have no credibility sherri. Indeed, you have been shown to be a liar many times in this and other threads.
> 
> 
> Now why don't you post material that disputes what has been cited by the recognized source I posted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> We all keep telling you CAMERA has zero credibility! No need to respond to a propaganda rag like that!
Click to expand...


As an attorney you know full well that silence is acquiescence. State your objection with references or simply accept that this material will forever be considered a fact in this thread.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wXZe9L3q15w&feature=youtube_gdata_player



Hey, look, French idiots who love terrorists.


----------



## skye

If you are so concerned  about Samer Issawi, Sherri... go tell him to eat a sandwich and be done with it!

what the heck ....poor Samer this...poor Samer that..... he is the one inflicting this on himself....who knows, may be he is enjoying it too!


Pain in the ass he is.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn




----------



## Hossfly

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Samer did not kill any civilians.
> 
> 
> 
> What's it called when someone provides weapons to killers? Give us a hint, counsellor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When a people live under Occupation and they respond to Occupation with armed resistance it is called exercising their legal rights under international law.
> 
> When Boston was occupied by the British, how did some of them respond to Occupation? Resistance was not all peaceful.
Click to expand...

So tell us, Frau Sherri, what do you call it when people who are not Muslims, but are trying to live peacefully in a Muslim country, are harassed and murdered and their houses of worship burned down.  These people have certainly not supplied weapons to terrorists who belong to their religion to kill the Muslims living in these countries (and don't forget that many of these countries were not originally Muslim countries, but were Hindu, Buddhist and Christian countries).  I wonder if Frau Sherri can tell us if Ethan Allen and the Green Mountain boys every went around killing innocent British civilians.  Did they teach you that in your school, Frau Sherri?


----------



## MHunterB

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> And it realy does not matter what Samer Issawi did in 2002 or earlier, he was released in a prisoner exchange deal and that means he cannot be held in detention any longer for acts that occurred in 2002 or earlier, that were the basis for his prior conviction.
> 
> I believe that Amnesty Report from November of 2002 that I provided a link for in my prior post today may address violations of law Israel engaged in with respect to prisoners they detained in 2002, as well, which would include Samer's detention. There have been voluminous reports and documents released that document violations of intl law in Israel's unlawful military court proceedings. There simply is no justice for Palestinians in Israel's military courts. Convictions prove nothing, certainly not guilt or innocence of Palestinians for crimes they are charged with.
> 
> Sherri



I'm interested in FACTS, not whatever sherri believes.  He was released UPON PROBATION - if he accepted a CONDITIONAL release, he is bound to abide by the terms which HE CHOSE to accept.


----------



## Connery

skye said:


> If you are so concerned  about Samer Issawi, Sherri... go tell him to eat a sandwich and be done with it!
> 
> what the heck ....poor Samer this...poor Samer that..... he is the one inflicting this on himself....who knows, may be he is enjoying it too!
> 
> 
> Pain in the ass he is.



Hi skye,  haven't you heard, it has been verified by two official  sources one from Israel and one from Palestine: Sammi has been eating, he is not on a hunger strike...


----------



## MHunterB

Given the murderous nature of Samer's associates and their continual attempts to attack Israeli civilians - I would not be willing to risk the lives of his intended victims by naming them in such a public venue.

Especially not in a forum where certain posters have been known to gloat about the idea of Jews being murdered.


----------



## Hossfly

reabhloideach said:


> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seal, thanks ever so for your post explaining how the Irish supported De Valera in assisting Hitler because Hitler's attacking the British was more relevant in their eyes than his committing genocide against anyone else.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you should either learn to read or learn to tell the truth.
> 
> let me make it simple.
> 
> ireland was neutral.
Click to expand...

Let me make this simple Sherlock: Samer was released *ON CONDITION.* He violated that condition. What's so complicated about that?


----------



## irosie91

Leave sherri alone----she has DEFINED all jews  as  "NON CIVILIANS COMBATANTS  ---regardless of age or gender just as have  the AL AZHAR UNIVERSITY SCHOLARS OF 
KORANIC LAW      She supports the slitting of the throats of  jewish infants because 
they often grow up to be     ZIONISTS  !!!     try to understand her noble purpose 
in life


----------



## Connery

MHunterB said:


> Given the murderous nature of Samer's associates and their continual attempts to attack Israeli civilians - I would not be willing to risk the lives of his intended victims by naming them in such a public venue.
> 
> Especially not in a forum where certain posters have been known to gloat about the idea of Jews being murdered.



Names are not necessary, we have the officials who have spoken within their respective capacities for their governments; Israel and Palestine regrading Sammi. The burden is on sherri to show it is false as she disagrees with these findings. 

Should sherri remain silent these reports will be considered controlling as the facts of this thread and Sammi the terrorist who attempted to murder civilians.


----------



## sealadaigh

Hossfly said:


> reabhloideach said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seal, thanks ever so for your post explaining how the Irish supported De Valera in assisting Hitler because Hitler's attacking the British was more relevant in their eyes than his committing genocide against anyone else.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you should either learn to read or learn to tell the truth.
> 
> let me make it simple.
> 
> ireland was neutral.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let me make this simple Sherlock: Samer was released *ON CONDITION.* He violated that condition. What's so complicated about that?
Click to expand...


perhaps you and marg (and connery) have heard off petitioning the court for aa violation off probation, a hearing, and due process.

perhaps you can show me something to indicate that this has occurred.

pleas remember, i am irish and quite familiar with diplock courts, supergrass testimony, and the heinous crome of having an "O" or "Mac" in front of your last name requiring administrative detention. such unust detention is what the irish republican army was founded on. lock up a bunch of innocent peeps without charge or trial and they are angry and get to talking and boom,,,canary wharf...boom...airey naeve...boom...narrow water...boom...lord mountbatton and eighteen paras...and why...internment without trial, aka administrative detention.

sow your dragon's teeth...boom.

charge them or let them go.

i imagine there are some israeli settlers ripe for "administratve detention" but not ready.

bobby sands brought england to her knees because he woke the world up to british injustice and intransigence..

how exactly did samer violate parole. by not supply thee israelis with enough sweets to wash the taste of sour grapes out of their mouths. how did he violate his probation exactly.


----------



## Connery

reabhloideach said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reabhloideach said:
> 
> 
> 
> you should either learn to read or learn to tell the truth.
> 
> let me make it simple.
> 
> ireland was neutral.
> 
> 
> 
> Let me make this simple Sherlock: Samer was released *ON CONDITION.* He violated that condition. What's so complicated about that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> perhaps you and marg (and connery) have heard off petitioning the court for aa violation off probation, a hearing, and due process.
> 
> perhaps you can show me something to indicate that this has occurred.
> 
> pleas remember, i am irish and quite familiar with diplock courts, supergrass testimony, and the heinous crome of having an "O" or "Mac" in front of your last name requiring administrative detention. such unust detention is what the irish republican army was founded on. lock up a bunch of innocent peeps without charge or trial and they are angry and get to talking and boom,,,canary wharf...boom...airey naeve...boom...narrow water...boom...lord mountbatton and eighteen paras...and why...internment without trial, aka administrative detention.
> 
> sow your dragon's teeth...boom.
> 
> charge them or let them go.
> 
> i imagine there are some israeli settlers ripe for "administratve detention" but not ready.
> 
> bobby sands brought england to her knees because he woke the world up to british injustice and intransigence..
> 
> how exactly did samer violate parole. by not supply thee israelis with enough sweets to wash the taste of sour grapes out of their mouths. how did he violate his probation exactly.
Click to expand...

I am just dealing with the facts that have been presented by officials of Palestine and Israel which support   each other. Should there be other facts which run contrary to those then we actually have a reason to disagree otherwise an official statement is controlling, not sentiment.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Connery said:


> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> 
> Given the murderous nature of Samer's associates and their continual attempts to attack Israeli civilians - I would not be willing to risk the lives of his intended victims by naming them in such a public venue.
> 
> Especially not in a forum where certain posters have been known to gloat about the idea of Jews being murdered.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Names are not necessary, we have the officials who have spoken within their respective capacities for their governments; Israel and Palestine regrading Sammi. The burden is on sherri to show it is false as she disagrees with these findings.
> 
> Should sherri remain silent these reports will be considered controlling as the facts of this thread and Sammi the terrorist who attempted to murder civilians.
Click to expand...


Connery, 

I am sorry but secret evidence does not cut it, due process requires defendants be presented with evidence against them and given a fair trial and be tried for crimes that are internationally recognized as crimes. 

Traveling between two places in Occupied East Jerusalem is not a legally recognized crime under intl law that a person can be criminally tried for and incarcerated for.

Burden for criminal trials is on the government to prove guilt, not on the defendant to prove innocence. 

I do not have to prove anything, where do you get your ideas about criminal justice from? 

Why, that was certainly a stupid question for me to ask, duh, you get these ideas from Fascist Israel, of course!

Sherri


----------



## MHunterB

Seal, while I certainly appreciate another's ethnic pride - I think in this case it's misled you into assuming there are 'parallels' where such do not exist.

If you've made a study of the Israeli and Palestinian justice systems - those are the ones which pertain to this case.  I'm not at all certain that parameters relating to N. Ireland can uselfully be imported as you seem to be attempting.


----------



## MHunterB

It's true in a sense that sherri need not produce any facts to dispute the facts given by CAMERA or the IDF to continue to claim they "lie".

It's also true that absent such facts being presented, it's reasonable to conclude she has none - and to ignore her accusations as mere name-calling and an attempt to disrupt the discussion.


----------



## sealadaigh

Connery said:


> reabhloideach said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let me make this simple Sherlock: Samer was released *ON CONDITION.* He violated that condition. What's so complicated about that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> perhaps you and marg (and connery) have heard off petitioning the court for aa violation off probation, a hearing, and due process.
> 
> perhaps you can show me something to indicate that this has occurred.
> 
> pleas remember, i am irish and quite familiar with diplock courts, supergrass testimony, and the heinous crome of having an "O" or "Mac" in front of your last name requiring administrative detention. such unust detention is what the irish republican army was founded on. lock up a bunch of innocent peeps without charge or trial and they are angry and get to talking and boom,,,canary wharf...boom...airey naeve...boom...narrow water...boom...lord mountbatton and eighteen paras...and why...internment without trial, aka administrative detention.
> 
> sow your dragon's teeth...boom.
> 
> charge them or let them go.
> 
> i imagine there are some israeli settlers ripe for "administratve detention" but not ready.
> 
> bobby sands brought england to her knees because he woke the world up to british injustice and intransigence..
> 
> how exactly did samer violate parole. by not supply thee israelis with enough sweets to wash the taste of sour grapes out of their mouths. how did he violate his probation exactly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am just dealing with the facts that have been presented by officials of Palestine and Israel which support   each other. Should there be other facts which run contrary to those then we actually have a reason to disagree otherwise an official statement is controlling, not sentiment.
Click to expand...


what facts are there that he violated his probation and who petitioned the courts.

administrative detenion is just a euphemism for internment without trial.

need i bring up japanese americans or do i have to go to the extreme and bring up german and polish jews. obviously there are differences, but the concept is the same.


----------



## MHunterB

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Connery said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> 
> Given the murderous nature of Samer's associates and their continual attempts to attack Israeli civilians - I would not be willing to risk the lives of his intended victims by naming them in such a public venue.
> 
> Especially not in a forum where certain posters have been known to gloat about the idea of Jews being murdered.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Names are not necessary, we have the officials who have spoken within their respective capacities for their governments; Israel and Palestine regrading Sammi. The burden is on sherri to show it is false as she disagrees with these findings.
> 
> Should sherri remain silent these reports will be considered controlling as the facts of this thread and Sammi the terrorist who attempted to murder civilians.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Connery,
> 
> I am sorry but secret evidence does not cut it, due process requires defendants be presented with evidence against them and given a fair trial and be tried for crimes that are internationally recognized as crimes. *First, you are not the defendant.  Second, please produce the source for your contention that this is all required in every country in the world:  I was unaware of any 'universal' code of law which had been signed by both Israel and the Palestinian leadership
> 
> You APPEAR to be insisting that something is ONLCY a 'crime' if it's been*internationally* recognized as such.  You may want to check with a few nations on that, ones that have laws against 'blasphemy' and suchlike.*
> 
> Traveling between two places in Occupied East Jerusalem is not a legally recognized crime under intl law that a person can be criminally tried for and incarcerated for.*And you have a specific reference for that?*
> 
> Burden for criminal tries is on the government to prove guilt, not on the defendant to prove innocence.
> 
> I do not have to prove anything, where do you get your ideas about criminal justice from?
> *When you called others 'LIAR", you were making an accusation:  it's therefore incumbent upon  you to prove your accusation.*
> 
> Why, that was certainly a stupid question for me to ask, duh, you get these ideas from Fascist Israel, of course!*No, it was a stupid 'question' for you to bring up while you want to keep claiming to be an attorney*
> 
> Sherri
Click to expand...

.  And yes, I know I'm not Connery.


----------



## MHunterB

reabhloideach said:


> Connery said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reabhloideach said:
> 
> 
> 
> perhaps you and marg (and connery) have heard off petitioning the court for aa violation off probation, a hearing, and due process.
> 
> perhaps you can show me something to indicate that this has occurred.
> 
> pleas remember, i am irish and quite familiar with diplock courts, supergrass testimony, and the heinous crome of having an "O" or "Mac" in front of your last name requiring administrative detention. such unust detention is what the irish republican army was founded on. lock up a bunch of innocent peeps without charge or trial and they are angry and get to talking and boom,,,canary wharf...boom...airey naeve...boom...narrow water...boom...lord mountbatton and eighteen paras...and why...internment without trial, aka administrative detention.
> 
> sow your dragon's teeth...boom.
> 
> charge them or let them go.
> 
> i imagine there are some israeli settlers ripe for "administratve detention" but not ready.
> 
> bobby sands brought england to her knees because he woke the world up to british injustice and intransigence..
> 
> how exactly did samer violate parole. by not supply thee israelis with enough sweets to wash the taste of sour grapes out of their mouths. how did he violate his probation exactly.
> 
> 
> 
> I am just dealing with the facts that have been presented by officials of Palestine and Israel which support   each other. Should there be other facts which run contrary to those then we actually have a reason to disagree otherwise an official statement is controlling, not sentiment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> what facts are there that he violated his probation and who petitioned the courts.
> 
> administrative detenion is just a euphemism for internment without trial.
> 
> need i bring up japanese americans or do i have to go to the extreme and bring up german and polish jews. obviously there are differences, but the concept is the same.
Click to expand...


You are free to drag in whatever irrelevant insulting 'references' you wish - however I'd rather deal with FACTS, and not other situations which may OR MAY NOT be pertinent to the matter at hand.

Those FACTS have already been discussed:   it seems that all you can find to present against them is the unsupported accusation that 'CAMERA lies' in this case.


----------



## Hossfly

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Connery said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> 
> Given the murderous nature of Samer's associates and their continual attempts to attack Israeli civilians - I would not be willing to risk the lives of his intended victims by naming them in such a public venue.
> 
> Especially not in a forum where certain posters have been known to gloat about the idea of Jews being murdered.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Names are not necessary, we have the officials who have spoken within their respective capacities for their governments; Israel and Palestine regrading Sammi. The burden is on sherri to show it is false as she disagrees with these findings.
> 
> Should sherri remain silent these reports will be considered controlling as the facts of this thread and Sammi the terrorist who attempted to murder civilians.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Connery,
> 
> I am sorry but secret evidence does not cut it, due process requires defendants be presented with evidence against them and given a fair trial and be tried for crimes that are internationally recognized as crimes.
> 
> Traveling between two places in Occupied East Jerusalem is not a legally recognized crime under intl law that a person can be criminally tried for and incarcerated for.
> 
> Burden for criminal tries is on the government to prove guilt, not on the defendant to prove innocence.
> 
> I do not have to prove anything, where do you get your ideas about criminal justice from?
> 
> Why, that was certainly a stupid question for me to ask, duh, you get these ideas from Fascist Israel, of course!
> 
> Sherri
Click to expand...

Have you entertained the thought of going to Israel, learn them Jews about justice and whip 'em into shape? To get their act together?


----------



## sealadaigh

Hossfly said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Connery said:
> 
> 
> 
> Names are not necessary, we have the officials who have spoken within their respective capacities for their governments; Israel and Palestine regrading Sammi. The burden is on sherri to show it is false as she disagrees with these findings.
> 
> Should sherri remain silent these reports will be considered controlling as the facts of this thread and Sammi the terrorist who attempted to murder civilians.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Connery,
> 
> I am sorry but secret evidence does not cut it, due process requires defendants be presented with evidence against them and given a fair trial and be tried for crimes that are internationally recognized as crimes.
> 
> Traveling between two places in Occupied East Jerusalem is not a legally recognized crime under intl law that a person can be criminally tried for and incarcerated for.
> 
> Burden for criminal tries is on the government to prove guilt, not on the defendant to prove innocence.
> 
> I do not have to prove anything, where do you get your ideas about criminal justice from?
> 
> Why, that was certainly a stupid question for me to ask, duh, you get these ideas from Fascist Israel, of course!
> 
> Sherri
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Have you entertained the thought of going to Israel, learn them Jews about justice and whip 'em into shape? To get their act together?
Click to expand...


sherri has been talking abot israelis and israel, not jews. sometimes, it is appropriate to cross reference them but i haven't noticed her doing that.


----------



## Billo_Really

MHunterB said:


> Loinie, 'international law' does not sanction the kinds of attacks which Samer was charged with, attacking college students on their way to class and providing weapons for other such attempted murders of civilians.


It doesn't give Israel the jurisdictional authority to even make those charges, so Samer should not be punished for a crime he didn't commit.  Because until someone is charged, tried and found guilty, you cannot say he did what you said he did.




MHunterB said:


> The rest of your post is either irrelevant or a disgusting personal attack and name-calling which is unworthy of response.


He called my argument a "turd", I couldn't let that go!

He had to be disciplined!


----------



## sealadaigh

MHunterB said:


> reabhloideach said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Connery said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have no credibility sherri. Indeed, you have been shown to be a liar many times in this and other threads.
> 
> 
> Now why don't you post material that disputes what has been cited by the recognized source I posted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i recognise caamera as a pro-israeli propaganda rag and, as such, lacks credibility.
> 
> Committee for Accuracy in Middle East Reporting in America - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And your OPINION on that is any more meaningful than anyone else's why, exactly?
Click to expand...


it is also my opinion that stormfront is a hate site.

the whole message board is opinion.


----------



## Hossfly

reabhloideach said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Connery,
> 
> I am sorry but secret evidence does not cut it, due process requires defendants be presented with evidence against them and given a fair trial and be tried for crimes that are internationally recognized as crimes.
> 
> Traveling between two places in Occupied East Jerusalem is not a legally recognized crime under intl law that a person can be criminally tried for and incarcerated for.
> 
> Burden for criminal tries is on the government to prove guilt, not on the defendant to prove innocence.
> 
> I do not have to prove anything, where do you get your ideas about criminal justice from?
> 
> Why, that was certainly a stupid question for me to ask, duh, you get these ideas from Fascist Israel, of course!
> 
> Sherri
> 
> 
> 
> Have you entertained the thought of going to Israel, learn them Jews about justice and whip 'em into shape? To get their act together?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> sherri has been talking abot israelis and israel, not jews. sometimes, it is appropriate to cross reference them but i haven't noticed her doing that.
Click to expand...

I would imagine that you don't think it very strange that a woman who allegedly is a "good Christian" is not on at least one other forum talking about what the Muslims are doing to her fellow Christians in Muslim countries, but instead spends her entire days running around the Internet just bashing the Jews and Israel.  There are Christian groups in these countries putting their lives in danger reporting on what is happening, and from the safety of her own home she can't even spend a few minutes each day on one other forum condemning what is happening to her supposedly fellow Christians?  Let me pick a line from Hamlet -- Something is rotten in the state of Denmark.


----------



## Connery

loinboy said:


> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> 
> Loinie, 'international law' does not sanction the kinds of attacks which Samer was charged with, attacking college students on their way to class and providing weapons for other such attempted murders of civilians.
> 
> 
> 
> It doesn't give Israel the jurisdictional authority to even make those charges, so Samer should not be punished for a crime he didn't commit.  Because until someone is charged, tried and found guilty, you cannot say he did what you said he did.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> 
> The rest of your post is either irrelevant or a disgusting personal attack and name-calling which is unworthy of response.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *He called my argument a "turd", I couldn't let that go!
> *
> He had to be disciplined!
Click to expand...


Then your argument would be called a dingleberry.  

Address the facts,  you are too emotive to get your point across.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

loinboy said:


> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> 
> Loinie, 'international law' does not sanction the kinds of attacks which Samer was charged with, attacking college students on their way to class and providing weapons for other such attempted murders of civilians.
> 
> 
> 
> It doesn't give Israel the jurisdictional authority to even make those charges, so Samer should not be punished for a Crimea he didn't commit.  Because until someone is charged, tried and found guilty, you cannot say he did what you said he did.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> 
> The rest of your post is either irrelevant or a disgusting personal attack and name-calling which is unworthy of response.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He called my argument a "turd", I couldn't let that go!
> 
> He had to be disciplined!
Click to expand...


MHunterB,

Stop lying, Samer did not attack college students or provide weapons to attack college students. Is it possible as you shill for Israel to not lie? Is there any ounce of truth in you?

Amnesty reports in 2002, 8000 Palestinians were held by Israel as prisoners and subjected to unlawful treatment. Samer was one of those 8000 prisoners Amnesty was speaking about in their November 2002 report.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

MHunterB said:


> Given the murderous nature of Samer's associates and their continual attempts to attack Israeli civilians - I would not be willing to risk the lives of his intended victims by naming them in such a public venue.
> 
> Especially not in a forum where certain posters have been known to gloat about the idea of Jews being murdered.



Having so called murdreous associates is not a crime. If it were, you would be locked up, for your associations with Israel and defending Isreal's war criminals here on this discussion board.

Israel has yet to come up with a new crime to charge Samer Issawi with and until they do, his detention remains unlawful, and the other four hunger strikers are likewise being detained unlawfully.

Looking at the extensive numbers of prisoners held unlawfully like Samer, with no charges that constitute valid crime sunder intl law standards lodged against them, held outside the occupied territories in complete violation of intl law, I would call these unlawful administrative detentions grave violations of The Fourth Geneva Convention and war crimes.

These administrative detention practices need to be taken before The Criminal Court In THe Hague.

Sherri


----------



## MHunterB

Sherri, until you stop the personal attacks and defamatory 'asides' there is nothing to discuss.


----------



## MHunterB

Do try again, Sherri - that last post was simply an extended 'ad hom' and not worthy of address.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

MHunterB said:


> Sherri, until you stop the personal attacks and defamatory 'asides' there is nothing to discuss.



No personal attacks, just pointing out your lies. Still waiting for someone, anyone, to show us a new crime Samer has committed and is being charged with. Without that, his detention is unlawful.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

MHunterB said:


> Do try again, Sherri - that last post was simply an extended 'ad hom' and not worthy of address.



You can't defend these war crimes, there simply is no defense to them. It might help if you would stop acting as if Israel was a person and you were Israel.


----------



## irosie91

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> 
> Given the murderous nature of Samer's associates and their continual attempts to attack Israeli civilians - I would not be willing to risk the lives of his intended victims by naming them in such a public venue.
> 
> Especially not in a forum where certain posters have been known to gloat about the idea of Jews being murdered.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Having so called murdreous associates is not a crime. If it were, you would be locked up, for your associations with Israel and defending Isreal's war criminals here on this discussion board.
> 
> Israel has yet to come up with a new crime to charge Samer Issawi with and until they do, his detention remains unlawful, and the other four hunger strikers are likewise being detained unlawfully.
> 
> Looking at the extensive numbers of prisoners held unlawfully like Samer, with no charges that constitute valid crime sunder intl law standards lodged against them, held outside the occupied territories in complete violation of intl law, I would call these unlawful administrative detentions grave violations of The Fourth Geneva Convention and war crimes.
> 
> These administrative detention practices need to be taken before The Criminal Court In THe Hague.
> 
> Sherri
Click to expand...



sherri lied again    in the USA--- ---conditions of probation often include 
a proscription on  associating with thugs and restrictions on being in various places. 

Sherri lies incessantly


----------



## Hossfly

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> 
> Given the murderous nature of Samer's associates and their continual attempts to attack Israeli civilians - I would not be willing to risk the lives of his intended victims by naming them in such a public venue.
> 
> Especially not in a forum where certain posters have been known to gloat about the idea of Jews being murdered.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Having so called murdreous associates is not a crime. If it were, you would be locked up, for your associations with Israel and defending Isreal's war criminals here on this discussion board.
> 
> Israel has yet to come up with a new crime to charge Samer Issawi with and until they do, his detention remains unlawful, and the other four hunger strikers are likewise being detained unlawfully.
> 
> Looking at the extensive numbers of prisoners held unlawfully like Samer, with no charges that constitute valid crime sunder intl law standards lodged against them, held outside the occupied territories in complete violation of intl law, I would call these unlawful administrative detentions grave violations of The Fourth Geneva Convention and war crimes.
> 
> These administrative detention practices need to be taken before The Criminal Court In THe Hague.
> 
> Sherri
Click to expand...

Frau Sherri is certainly good for a laugh.  She tells Marg she would be locked up for associating with Israel, while Frau Sherri, that "good Christian woman," has nary a word to say against the Muslims who are busy murdering her fellow Christians.  Evidently Frau Sherri has no problem with her Muslim friends murdering Christians because no Jews happen to be involved.  If she really cared about her fellow Christians, she certainly would be speaking about what is happening to them at least on one other forum.  Alas, all she does day in and day out is run around the Internet bashing Israel and the Jews, and if ten thousand Christians were murdered tomorrow, Frau Sherri would not even pay attention to it.  I wonder if we would ever hear Frau Sherri say that the leaders of the Muslim countries should be taken to the Hague for not doing their job of protecting those of all religions living in their countries.  By the way, Frau Sherri, do you have anything to say about the Christians being held in Iranian prisons for the sole reason that they happen to be Christian?


----------



## irosie91

Hossfly said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> 
> Given the murderous nature of Samer's associates and their continual attempts to attack Israeli civilians - I would not be willing to risk the lives of his intended victims by naming them in such a public venue.
> 
> Especially not in a forum where certain posters have been known to gloat about the idea of Jews being murdered.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Having so called murdreous associates is not a crime. If it were, you would be locked up, for your associations with Israel and defending Isreal's war criminals here on this discussion board.
> 
> Israel has yet to come up with a new crime to charge Samer Issawi with and until they do, his detention remains unlawful, and the other four hunger strikers are likewise being detained unlawfully.
> 
> Looking at the extensive numbers of prisoners held unlawfully like Samer, with no charges that constitute valid crime sunder intl law standards lodged against them, held outside the occupied territories in complete violation of intl law, I would call these unlawful administrative detentions grave violations of The Fourth Geneva Convention and war crimes.
> 
> These administrative detention practices need to be taken before The Criminal Court In THe Hague.
> 
> Sherri
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Frau Sherri is certainly good for a laugh.  She tells Marg she would be locked up for associating with Israel, while Frau Sherri, that "good Christian woman," has nary a word to say against the Muslims who are busy murdering her fellow Christians.  Evidently Frau Sherri has no problem with her Muslim friends murdering Christians because no Jews happen to be involved.  If she really cared about her fellow Christians, she certainly would be speaking about what is happening to them at least on one other forum.  Alas, all she does day in and day out is run around the Internet bashing Israel and the Jews, and if ten thousand Christians were murdered tomorrow, Frau Sherri would not even pay attention to it.  I wonder if we would ever hear Frau Sherri say that the leaders of the Muslim countries should be taken to the Hague for not doing their job of protecting those of all religions living in their countries.  By the way, Frau Sherri, do you have anything to say about the Christians being held in Iranian prisons for the sole reason that they happen to be Christian?
Click to expand...



Sherri doee what she does-----but without much skill ----and often to the point of 
clownishness.      I suppor her continued posting----mel brooks could use the material


----------



## MHunterB

Sherri, one can't point out a lie except by pointing out the truth:  so far you haven't managed to do that, either in regard to your false allegation that the IDF report quoted in CAMERA was not factual, or in regard to the ridiculous claims that I support war crimes.

Indeed, given your penchant for excusing whatever abominable behavior by any Palestinian or Arab against any Jewish Israeli as 'resistance'  - it seems you are the one who truly needs to be concerned about being connected to 'war crimes'.

But enough of the nonsense you insist on dragging into these discussions.

Continuing to make patently ridiculous claims that others are 'shills' is defamatory and disruptive:  it detracts from any ability for other posters to use this site as intended, for DISCUSSION.


----------



## MHunterB

reabhloideach said:


> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reabhloideach said:
> 
> 
> 
> i recognise caamera as a pro-israeli propaganda rag and, as such, lacks credibility.
> 
> Committee for Accuracy in Middle East Reporting in America - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> 
> And your OPINION on that is any more meaningful than anyone else's why, exactly?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> it is also my opinion that stormront is a hate site.
> 
> the whole message board is opinion.
Click to expand...


Not exactly:  if others agree, there's really no need to explain.  
When others do not agree with the opinion expressed, it's common courtesy to give some further information by way of explanation.

Sherri has insisted on giving the OPINION that, for example, I am a 'liar' and 'Israeli shill', with no supporting evidence whatsoever. 

You appear to ascribe to the view that all 'pro-Israeli' sources are untrustworthy:  therefore, you could have no logical objection whatsoever to the POV that Ma'an or any other 'pro-Palestinian' information source is likewise untrustworthy.

Which rather defeats the ability of anyone to discuss much of anything ......


----------



## toastman

Hey Sherri , did anyone ever tell you that just because you repeat the same nonsense Nazi lies over and over, that it won't actually make them true ? I agree with you however that the Palestinians are the victims. Victims of themselves and victims of their murderous government. So while the Philistines , I mean Palestinians continue to blame Israel for their 'struggle', their hole will get deeper and deeper while Israel gets stronger and stronger, like it has for the past 60 plus years. Blaming Israel  has never gotten and NEVER will get the Fakestinians, I mean Palestinians anywhere, except more death and destruction . 

Dear Palestinians &#65306;stop launching terror wars if you ever want peace!!


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

MHunterB said:


> Sherri, one can't point out a lie except by pointing out the truth:  so far you haven't managed to do that, either in regard to your false allegation that the IDF report quoted in CAMERA was not factual, or in regard to the ridiculous claims that I support war crimes.
> 
> Indeed, given your penchant for excusing whatever abominable behavior by any Palestinian or Arab against any Jewish Israeli as 'resistance'  - it seems you are the one who truly needs to be concerned about being connected to 'war crimes'.
> 
> But enough of the nonsense you insist on dragging into these discussions.
> 
> Continuing to make patently ridiculous claims that others are 'shills' is defamatory and disruptive:  it detracts from any ability for other posters to use this site as intended, for DISCUSSION.



You stated Samer previously attacked civilians and I asked you to identify the civilians he attacked. You could not, so I pointed out already and point out one more time, you lied.  

But that is not the issue regarding Samer's detention, the problem with his detention is Israel has charged him with violating no new crimes. They hold him unlawfully and should posthaste release him and comply with their obligations owed to the civilian population in the lands they occupy and refrain from holding Palestinian prisoners under unlawful administrative detentions.

These unlawful administrative detentions are war crimes and need to taken before The International Criminal Court, along with the illegal settlements.

Sherri


----------



## irosie91

why do you keep lying,  sherri-----Israel has said he violated the TERMS of his release----
they did not charge him with a new crime?-----Your major lie is the idea that violation 
of terms of release is not a  "LEGAL REASON"  to incarcerate a felon.    Your legal 
philosophy is not complex.    ----simple---It is legal to slit the throat of a jewish infant---
and illegal to prosecute an arab for doing so     Samer was charged with being involved 
with terrorists groups and harboring weapons that should be used on all people and those 
who are theirs-----who trivialize the purpose of those weapons.   If you had a scintilla 
of character ----you would offer yourself a a surety----for ANY ACT OF VIOLENCE 
comitted by and of the released  convicts ----once they are released.   You will need 
several several thousand volunteers for the project of    TEN SLIT THROATS FOR EACH 
ONE PERPETRATED BY A RELEASEE


----------



## MHunterB

"You stated Samer previously attacked civilians and I asked you to identify the civilians he attacked. You could not, so I pointed out already and point out one more time, you lied. "

This is simply a further lie:  I gave you reasons why I WOULD not do so, whether or not I had the information.   

If I told you their names, how would that prove that such people exist and were the victims?


----------



## Billo_Really

Connery said:


> Then your argument would be called a dingleberry.
> 
> Address the facts,  you are too emotive to get your point across.


I did address that facts!

Israel has no legal jurisdiction in East Jerusalem or the West Bank, so they cannot detain him, charge him or force feed him, because they don't like what he's doing to their image around the world.

He's a protected person.  That IS the facts.  Why don't you address that?


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

MHunterB said:


> "You stated Samer previously attacked civilians and I asked you to identify the civilians he attacked. You could not, so I pointed out already and point out one more time, you lied. "
> 
> This is simply a further lie:  I gave you reasons why I WOULD not do so, whether or not I had the information.
> 
> If I told you their names, how would that prove that such people exist and were the victims?



lol


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn




----------



## irosie91

MHunterB said:


> "You stated Samer previously attacked civilians and I asked you to identify the civilians he attacked. You could not, so I pointed out already and point out one more time, you lied. "
> 
> This is simply a further lie:  I gave you reasons why I WOULD not do so, whether or not I had the information.
> 
> If I told you their names, how would that prove that such people exist and were the victims?




Sherri is fully aware of the fact that her demand that you name names is absurd---
it is the kind of thing  fourth rate lawyers do     Samer was convicted in the course of 
a REAL TRIAL   of involvement with terrorist groups and the harboring of weapons 
----unrelated to those used to hunt deer and of use to his colleagues only for the 
purpose of terrorism ------not good enough for sherri who would support a situation 
that would require that every muslim terrorist in both US and  Israeli jails be 
released.   She has come out in favor of   SHAYKH ABDEL RAHMAN who orchestrated 
the bombing of the WORLD TRADE CENTER in  1993 too.      He worked out of Jersey 
City,  New Jersey-----where another egytptian muslim just shot two COPTS for 
the glory of  allah, isa and the rapist-----I have no doubt she well demand his release 
too.      give it a minute      she will demand I  PROVE  it    Two bodies with holes in 
their chests and their blood in the car of the perpetrator does not do it for her

the fact of bombs launched at civilians and stabbings in the street and bomb on ass 
operations  etc etc    does not  "PROVE"   that anything is happening.   Sherri wants 
UP CLOSE PROOF -----may she get it


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Former Irish hunger striker to Samer al-Issawi Stay Strong


Former Irish Hunger Striker to Samer Al Issawi "Stay Strong"

"When I recently read Samer's published letter from Prison it brought me right back to when I was also on hunger strike alongside our great hero Bobby Sands who was the first of ten men to die. Samer said in his prison letter: "There is no going back, only in my victory" This reminds me of the words of Bobby Sands when he said "We must see our present fight right through to the very end." Our Martyr Bobby Sands wrote the following words when he was also in Prison and when he had begun the Hunger strike. These prophetic words could today describe Samer's struggle and the current situation in Palestine with more than 4000 Palestinian prisoners in Israeli jails. Bobby said; "I am a political prisoner because I am a casualty of a perennial war that is being fought between the oppressed Irish (Palestinian) people and an alien, oppressive, unwanted regime that refuses to withdraw from our land."

To Samer and all his comrades "stay strong." I think Israel should learn from the Irish struggle and take heed. They should remember what Margaret Thatcher the former British Prime Minister once said to us. She claimed the Irish Hunger Strike was our "Last Card" as she let ten of my comrades die. She thought she had won. Yet today, as I travel the world as a former Prisoner, former Hunger striker and an elected MLA, I know who is remembered, and who is forgotten."

Sherri


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Amnesty's Report In 11/2002, we see Amnesty documenting 8000 prisoners taken by Israel in military operations in the West Bank, from February to June, we see ill treatment documented, to include torture, arbitary detention, and unfair trials, and  Amnesty identifies this pattern of unlawful conduct as "crimes against humanity."

"In the four months between 27 February and the end of June 2002  the period of the two major IDF offensives and the reoccupation of the West Bank - the IDF killed nearly 500 Palestinians... More than 8,000 Palestinians detained in mass round-ups over the same period were routinely subjected to ill-treatment(2) and more than 3,000 Palestinian homes were demolished."

Torture and cruel, inhuman or degrading treatment of detainees is documented. 

Torture or other cruel, inhuman or degrading treatment in arbitrary detention is documented.

Crimes against Humanity are documented.

"Article 7 of the Rome Statute of the International Criminal Court defines crimes against humanity as various specified acts when committed as part of a "widespread or systematic attack directed against any civilian population, with knowledge of the attack", "pursuant to or in furtherance of a State or organizations policy to commit such attack". Crimes against humanity do not require a link to an armed conflict - they can be committed either in peacetime or in wartime. The specified acts include murder; extermination; enslavement; deportation or forcible transfer of population; imprisonment or other severe deprivation of physical liberty in violation of fundamental rules of international law; torture; rape and other forms of sexual violence; persecution against any identifiable group or collectivity; enforced disappearance; apartheid; and other inhumane acts of a similar character intentionally causing great suffering, or serious injury to body or to mental or physical health. For many years, Amnesty International has documented unlawful killings; torture and ill-treatment; arbitrary detention; unfair trials; collective punishments such as punitive closures of areas and destruction of homes; extensive and wanton destruction of property; deportations; and discriminatory treatment of Palestinians as compared to Israeli settlers. Many of these violations have been committed in a widespread and systematic manner, and in pursuit of government policy (some, such as targeted killings or deportations, were carried out in pursuit of a publicly declared policy); such violations meet the definition of crimes against humanity under international law. Some of the violations reported during the Jenin and Nablus incursions are part of the pattern of such crimes."


Document - Israel and the Occupied Territories: Shielded from scrutiny: IDF violations in Jenin and Nablus | Amnesty International

Sherri


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

An article in 972 Magazine does a very good job of describing what is happening in Samer Issawis case. And also a comparison of Jewish prisoners and Palestinian prisoners and disparate treatment demonstrates Israel's Apartheid. 


Hunger-striker Samer Issawi is another victim of an unjust legal system | +972 Magazine

Hunger-striker Samer Issawi is another victim of an unjust legal system

"Samer Issawi, the Palestinian prisoner who has been on an intermittent hunger strike for over 200 days, had his day in court on Thursday. According to the sentence handed down by the Jerusalem Magistrates Court, one might ostensibly believe that Issawi would be released on March 6, when his prison term is completed. But Samer Issawi is Palestinian, and therefore subject to a multi-layered legal system in which his fate is not determined by civilian judges, but rather by three IDF officers. Before Israel agreed to release 1,027 Palestinians in exchange for captured IDF soldier Gilad Shalit, the army quietly modified Article 186 to Military Order 1651. Article 186 codifies special military tribunals that have the power to cancel early releases. The panels operate using secret evidence and do not even reveal to Palestinians what they are accused of.

So while according to Thursdays sentencing hearing in the Magistrates Court Issawi is to be released within weeks, he will likely be re-sentenced by the military tribunal to the 20 years that remained when he was freed in exchange for Shalit. He will not know for what alleged crime he is being re-incarcerated. Even Israels most secretive prisoner in recent years, Prisoner X, knew what he was charged with. But Prisoner X was Jewish. Samer Issawi is Palestinian."

That is the explanation of what is happening in Samer's case, and Ayman's as well. And the redetentions violate intl law because there are no due process rights given to the prisoners, they do not hear charges against them, they have no ability to respond to the charges, the redetentions are arbitrary and capricious and violate the provisions of intl law that give those living under occupation basic human rights, like fair trials, like due process rights in trials. 

But the difficulty the prisoners face is Israel makes a practice of violating intl law with Impunity, there is no mechanism within our intl legal system that can readily be used to force Isreal to respect the legal rights of those Palestinains she arrests and detains.

My idea is the Palestinians should take this to the ICC.

Sherri


----------



## Connery

loinboy said:


> Connery said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then your argument would be called a dingleberry.
> 
> Address the facts,  you are too emotive to get your point across.
> 
> 
> 
> I did address that facts!
> 
> Israel has no legal jurisdiction in East Jerusalem or the West Bank, so they cannot detain him, charge him or force feed him, because they don't like what he's doing to their image around the world.
> 
> He's a protected person.  That IS the facts.  Why don't you address that?
Click to expand...


You addressed nothing. I provided the official statements and you have not answered those in any reasonable or responsible manner.


----------



## sealadaigh

MHunterB said:


> "You stated Samer previously attacked civilians and I asked you to identify the civilians he attacked. You could not, so I pointed out already and point out one more time, you lied. "
> 
> This is simply a further lie:  I gave you reasons why I WOULD not do so, whether or not I had the information.
> 
> If I told you their names, how would that prove that such people exist and were the victims?



you got to be kidding me?

that doesn't make any sense at all.

is this what he was originally imprisoned for? i assume it is.

he was released. what part of that do you not understand?


----------



## High_Gravity

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Former Irish hunger striker to Samer al-Issawi Stay Strong
> 
> 
> Former Irish Hunger Striker to Samer Al Issawi "Stay Strong"
> 
> "When I recently read Samer's published letter from Prison it brought me right back to when I was also on hunger strike alongside our great hero Bobby Sands who was the first of ten men to die. Samer said in his prison letter: "There is no going back, only in my victory" This reminds me of the words of Bobby Sands when he said "We must see our present fight right through to the very end." Our Martyr Bobby Sands wrote the following words when he was also in Prison and when he had begun the Hunger strike. These prophetic words could today describe Samer's struggle and the current situation in Palestine with more than 4000 Palestinian prisoners in Israeli jails. Bobby said; "I am a political prisoner because I am a casualty of a perennial war that is being fought between the oppressed Irish (Palestinian) people and an alien, oppressive, unwanted regime that refuses to withdraw from our land."
> 
> To Samer and all his comrades "stay strong." I think Israel should learn from the Irish struggle and take heed. They should remember what Margaret Thatcher the former British Prime Minister once said to us. She claimed the Irish Hunger Strike was our "Last Card" as she let ten of my comrades die. She thought she had won. Yet today, as I travel the world as a former Prisoner, former Hunger striker and an elected MLA, I know who is remembered, and who is forgotten."
> 
> Sherri



Bobby Sands actually stuck to it and didn't eat, Samer is stuffing his face in the Israeli jails and fooling all of you.


----------



## High_Gravity

loinboy said:


> Connery said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then your argument would be called a dingleberry.
> 
> Address the facts,  you are too emotive to get your point across.
> 
> 
> 
> I did address that facts!
> 
> Israel has no legal jurisdiction in East Jerusalem or the West Bank, so they cannot detain him, charge him or force feed him, because they don't like what he's doing to their image around the world.
> 
> He's a protected person.  That IS the facts.  Why don't you address that?
Click to expand...


What do you mean by "protected person"? So Sammi is free to do what he wants with impunity?


----------



## High_Gravity

Breakfast for Samer today


----------



## irosie91

that's it?     one egg over easy and----a bit of salad?    I was 
hoping for some Choumous and eggplant salad moroccan 
style   -----where are the olives?  ------I had a really light 
supper yesterday and am HUNGRY...........

    I AM NOT EATING UNTIL I GET MY OLIVES and CHOUMOUS !!!!!

         (i am on strike )


----------



## High_Gravity

irosie91 said:


> that's it?     one egg over easy and----a bit of salad?    I was
> hoping for some Choumous and eggplant salad moroccan
> style   -----where are the olives?  ------I had a really light
> supper yesterday and am HUNGRY...........
> 
> I AM NOT EATING UNTIL I GET MY OLIVES and CHOUMOUS !!!!!
> 
> (i am on strike )



What Sammi wants, Sammi gets.


----------



## sealadaigh

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Former Irish hunger striker to Samer al-Issawi Stay Strong
> 
> 
> Former Irish Hunger Striker to Samer Al Issawi "Stay Strong"
> 
> "When I recently read Samer's published letter from Prison it brought me right back to when I was also on hunger strike alongside our great hero Bobby Sands who was the first of ten men to die. Samer said in his prison letter: "There is no going back, only in my victory" This reminds me of the words of Bobby Sands when he said "We must see our present fight right through to the very end." Our Martyr Bobby Sands wrote the following words when he was also in Prison and when he had begun the Hunger strike. These prophetic words could today describe Samer's struggle and the current situation in Palestine with more than 4000 Palestinian prisoners in Israeli jails. Bobby said; "I am a political prisoner because I am a casualty of a perennial war that is being fought between the oppressed Irish (Palestinian) people and an alien, oppressive, unwanted regime that refuses to withdraw from our land."
> 
> To Samer and all his comrades "stay strong." I think Israel should learn from the Irish struggle and take heed. They should remember what Margaret Thatcher the former British Prime Minister once said to us. She claimed the Irish Hunger Strike was our "Last Card" as she let ten of my comrades die. She thought she had won. Yet today, as I travel the world as a former Prisoner, former Hunger striker and an elected MLA, I know who is remembered, and who is forgotten."
> 
> Sherri



to paraphrase bobby...

They have nothing in their whole imperial arsenal that can break the spirit of one Palestinian who doesn't want to be broken.

and...

They won't break me because the desire for freedom, and the freedom of the Palestinian people, is in my heart. The day will dawn when all the people of Palestine will have the desire for freedom to show. It is then that we will see the rising of the moon.

Read more at Bobby Sands Quotes - BrainyQuote 


on 1 march, 1981 (the anniversary is in a week) bobby sands began the hunger strike.

in ireland he is so revered and remembered simply as "bobby".


----------



## High_Gravity

Bobby lasted about 88 days right? I watched the movie on this, he really stuck to it.


----------



## sealadaigh

High_Gravity said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Former Irish hunger striker to Samer al-Issawi Stay Strong
> 
> 
> Former Irish Hunger Striker to Samer Al Issawi "Stay Strong"
> 
> "When I recently read Samer's published letter from Prison it brought me right back to when I was also on hunger strike alongside our great hero Bobby Sands who was the first of ten men to die. Samer said in his prison letter: "There is no going back, only in my victory" This reminds me of the words of Bobby Sands when he said "We must see our present fight right through to the very end." Our Martyr Bobby Sands wrote the following words when he was also in Prison and when he had begun the Hunger strike. These prophetic words could today describe Samer's struggle and the current situation in Palestine with more than 4000 Palestinian prisoners in Israeli jails. Bobby said; "I am a political prisoner because I am a casualty of a perennial war that is being fought between the oppressed Irish (Palestinian) people and an alien, oppressive, unwanted regime that refuses to withdraw from our land."
> 
> To Samer and all his comrades "stay strong." I think Israel should learn from the Irish struggle and take heed. They should remember what Margaret Thatcher the former British Prime Minister once said to us. She claimed the Irish Hunger Strike was our "Last Card" as she let ten of my comrades die. She thought she had won. Yet today, as I travel the world as a former Prisoner, former Hunger striker and an elected MLA, I know who is remembered, and who is forgotten."
> 
> Sherri
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobby Sands actually stuck to it and didn't eat, Samer is stuffing his face in the Israeli jails and fooling all of you.
Click to expand...


the irish do not question the tactics of other people's struggle.

they just support them.

there are all kinds of hunger strikes.


----------



## High_Gravity

reabhloideach said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Former Irish hunger striker to Samer al-Issawi Stay Strong
> 
> 
> Former Irish Hunger Striker to Samer Al Issawi "Stay Strong"
> 
> "When I recently read Samer's published letter from Prison it brought me right back to when I was also on hunger strike alongside our great hero Bobby Sands who was the first of ten men to die. Samer said in his prison letter: "There is no going back, only in my victory" This reminds me of the words of Bobby Sands when he said "We must see our present fight right through to the very end." Our Martyr Bobby Sands wrote the following words when he was also in Prison and when he had begun the Hunger strike. These prophetic words could today describe Samer's struggle and the current situation in Palestine with more than 4000 Palestinian prisoners in Israeli jails. Bobby said; "I am a political prisoner because I am a casualty of a perennial war that is being fought between the oppressed Irish (Palestinian) people and an alien, oppressive, unwanted regime that refuses to withdraw from our land."
> 
> To Samer and all his comrades "stay strong." I think Israel should learn from the Irish struggle and take heed. They should remember what Margaret Thatcher the former British Prime Minister once said to us. She claimed the Irish Hunger Strike was our "Last Card" as she let ten of my comrades die. She thought she had won. Yet today, as I travel the world as a former Prisoner, former Hunger striker and an elected MLA, I know who is remembered, and who is forgotten."
> 
> Sherri
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobby Sands actually stuck to it and didn't eat, Samer is stuffing his face in the Israeli jails and fooling all of you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the irish do not question the tactics of other people's struggle.
> 
> they just support them.
> 
> there are all kinds of hunger strikes.
Click to expand...


I thought a hunger strike was just straight up giving up food until your demands are met?


----------



## irosie91

High_Gravity said:


> reabhloideach said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bobby Sands actually stuck to it and didn't eat, Samer is stuffing his face in the Israeli jails and fooling all of you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the irish do not question the tactics of other people's struggle.
> 
> they just support them.
> 
> there are all kinds of hunger strikes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I thought a hunger strike was just straight up giving up food until your demands are met?
Click to expand...



Gravity---this is no time to challenge  Sherri---she is insisting that  
  "THE IRISH PEOPLE"     support and share her adulation of sluts   
  who tie bombs to their asses in order to kill as many children as 
  they can----in their  varous "struggles"   against    ---shiites, sunnis, 
  hindus,  jews----etc etc


----------



## sealadaigh

High_Gravity said:


> Bobby lasted about 88 days right? I watched the movie on this, he really stuck to it.



66 days...and the nine other irish heroes will always be remembered as well...

bobby IRA
francie hughs IRA
ray mcCreesh IRA
joe mcDonnell IRA
kieran doherty IRA
tom mcElwee IRA (ochone)
martin hurson IRA
mickey devine IN:A
kevin lynch INLA
patsy o'hara INLA

beidh ar la linn, mo chairde.

israel does not want the irish in this. end the strike now by providing justice for these political prisoners.


----------



## sealadaigh

High_Gravity said:


> reabhloideach said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bobby Sands actually stuck to it and didn't eat, Samer is stuffing his face in the Israeli jails and fooling all of you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the irish do not question the tactics of other people's struggle.
> 
> they just support them.
> 
> there are all kinds of hunger strikes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I thought a hunger strike was just straight up giving up food until your demands are met?
Click to expand...


the irish take water.

some peoples take supplements.

others take food sporadically.

the irish do it very effectively.

expect things to happen soon.

if samer and the others come off, there will be another one in a year or so.

bobby had been on a hunger strike before '81 and came off.


----------



## sealadaigh

irosie91 said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reabhloideach said:
> 
> 
> 
> the irish do not question the tactics of other people's struggle.
> 
> they just support them.
> 
> there are all kinds of hunger strikes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought a hunger strike was just straight up giving up food until your demands are met?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Gravity---this is no time to challenge  Sherri---she is insisting that
> "THE IRISH PEOPLE"     support and share her adulation of sluts
> who tie bombs to their asses in order to kill as many children as
> they can----in their  varous "struggles"   against    ---shiites, sunnis,
> hindus,  jews----etc etc
Click to expand...


sherri said no such thing. that is a blatant lie.

the irish people support palestinee now more than ever.

the world supports palestine more than ever.

in that sense, the hunger strike has worked.


----------



## irosie91

reabhloideach said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought a hunger strike was just straight up giving up food until your demands are met?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gravity---this is no time to challenge  Sherri---she is insisting that
> "THE IRISH PEOPLE"     support and share her adulation of sluts
> who tie bombs to their asses in order to kill as many children as
> they can----in their  varous "struggles"   against    ---shiites, sunnis,
> hindus,  jews----etc etc
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> sherri said no such thing. that is a blatant lie.
> 
> the irish people support palestinee now more than ever.
> 
> the world supports palestine more than ever.
> 
> in that sense, the hunger strike has worked.
Click to expand...


try again   DEACH ---sherri wrote that  IRISH PEOPLE DO 
NOT QUESTION TACTICS  OF PEOPLE WHO STRUGGLE 

more news for you-----the IRISH PEOPLE OF THE WORLD are 
not all of one mind------even though lots of IRISH support the 
IRA -----to suggest all or most support every act of terrorism by 
the IRA  is a lie      in fact to suggest that ALL irish people 
support  the IRA in general is also a lie.     Irish people have been 
involved in the rescue programs    of jews from   MUSLIM COUNTRIES 
TO ISRAEL-----did you know that?   

you are engaging in a habit common   to ideologues----making the 
claim that   MOST PEOPLE BUY INTO YOUR SPECIFIC IDEOLOGY.

sometimes ideologues INSIST   that   "IF ONLY PEOPLE KNEW ABOUT 
US ----THEY WOULD JOIN US"       christian missionizers pass out copies 
of the new testament        -----more lately---MUSLIMS are passing out 
copies of the koran-------same idea.    I read the koran long ago----
when the book was very OBSCURE to most americans---I also visited a 
mosque....     MANY TIMES----when I did tell this fact to a muslim the response 
was  "IMPOSSIBLE ----if you read the koran and went to a mosque you would 
have become a muslim"      As an ideologue you are not unusual.    LONG LONG 
ago I had a friend----jewish idelogue ----who insisted that if  SOCRATES  
had been introduced to JUDAISM----he would have converted ------yeah right.
   well-----we were both teenagers -----maybe he grew up----too late for you


----------



## High_Gravity

Lunch for Samer


----------



## toastman

Is that chicken ?


----------



## High_Gravity

toastman said:


> Is that chicken ?



Tandoori chicken, Sammi requested that from the kitchen.


----------



## Billo_Really

Connery said:


> You addressed nothing. I provided the official statements and you have not answered those in any reasonable or responsible manner.


You provided "statements" from one side of the argument and are trying to apply them to an area these people have "no legal authority" to act in an "official" capacity.

Your "official statements" would be the same as Pancho Villa commenting on the kidnapping and incarceration of Texas residents.


----------



## sealadaigh

Hossfly said:


> reabhloideach said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have you entertained the thought of going to Israel, learn them Jews about justice and whip 'em into shape? To get their act together?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sherri has been talking abot israelis and israel, not jews. sometimes, it is appropriate to cross reference them but i haven't noticed her doing that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would imagine that you don't think it very strange that a woman who allegedly is a "good Christian" is not on at least one other forum talking about what the Muslims are doing to her fellow Christians in Muslim countries, but instead spends her entire days running around the Internet just bashing the Jews and Israel.  There are Christian groups in these countries putting their lives in danger reporting on what is happening, and from the safety of her own home she can't even spend a few minutes each day on one other forum condemning what is happening to her supposedly fellow Christians?  Let me pick a line from Hamlet -- Something is rotten in the state of Denmark.
Click to expand...


i think sherri is a woman who fights passionately for justice and freedom and peace and  has chosen her battle and trusts others of like mind to take care of similar battles elsewhere, as they trust her. it is unspoken. she holds up magnificently undrtr the onslaught of personal attacks, to include many directed at her because of her faith.

that makes her a good person and, as such, a good christian, as she has chosen.

unlike you, she does not discriminate because of faith. all your comments are smart ass remarks about what the muslims are doing somewhere and trying to divert from the issue at hand. israel is falling apart and it shows by the posts on this board.

lay off, sherri.


----------



## sealadaigh

irosie91 said:


> reabhloideach said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gravity---this is no time to challenge  Sherri---she is insisting that
> "THE IRISH PEOPLE"     support and share her adulation of sluts
> who tie bombs to their asses in order to kill as many children as
> they can----in their  varous "struggles"   against    ---shiites, sunnis,
> hindus,  jews----etc etc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sherri said no such thing. that is a blatant lie.
> 
> the irish people support palestinee now more than ever.
> 
> the world supports palestine more than ever.
> 
> in that sense, the hunger strike has worked.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> try again   DEACH ---sherri wrote that  IRISH PEOPLE DO
> NOT QUESTION TACTICS  OF PEOPLE WHO STRUGGLE
> 
> more news for you-----the IRISH PEOPLE OF THE WORLD are
> not all of one mind------even though lots of IRISH support the
> IRA -----to suggest all or most support every act of terrorism by
> the IRA  is a lie      in fact to suggest that ALL irish people
> support  the IRA in general is also a lie.     Irish people have been
> involved in the rescue programs    of jews from   MUSLIM COUNTRIES
> TO ISRAEL-----did you know that?
> 
> you are engaging in a habit common   to ideologues----making the
> claim that   MOST PEOPLE BUY INTO YOUR SPECIFIC IDEOLOGY.
> 
> sometimes ideologues INSIST   that   "IF ONLY PEOPLE KNEW ABOUT
> US ----THEY WOULD JOIN US"       christian missionizers pass out copies
> of the new testament        -----more lately---MUSLIMS are passing out
> copies of the koran-------same idea.    I read the koran long ago----
> when the book was very OBSCURE to most americans---I also visited a
> mosque....     MANY TIMES----when I did tell this fact to a muslim the response
> was  "IMPOSSIBLE ----if you read the koran and went to a mosque you would
> have become a muslim"      As an ideologue you are not unusual.    LONG LONG
> ago I had a friend----jewish idelogue ----who insisted that if  SOCRATES
> had been introduced to JUDAISM----he would have converted ------yeah right.
> well-----we were both teenagers -----maybe he grew up----too late for you
Click to expand...


learn how to read.


----------



## Hossfly

reabhloideach said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reabhloideach said:
> 
> 
> 
> sherri has been talking abot israelis and israel, not jews. sometimes, it is appropriate to cross reference them but i haven't noticed her doing that.
> 
> 
> 
> I would imagine that you don't think it very strange that a woman who allegedly is a "good Christian" is not on at least one other forum talking about what the Muslims are doing to her fellow Christians in Muslim countries, but instead spends her entire days running around the Internet just bashing the Jews and Israel.  There are Christian groups in these countries putting their lives in danger reporting on what is happening, and from the safety of her own home she can't even spend a few minutes each day on one other forum condemning what is happening to her supposedly fellow Christians?  Let me pick a line from Hamlet -- Something is rotten in the state of Denmark.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i think sherri is a woman who fights passionately for justice and freedom and peace and  has chosen her battle and trusts others of like mind to take care of similar battles elsewhere, as they trust her. it is unspoken. she holds up magnificently undrtr the onslaught of personal attacks, to include many directed at her because of her faith.
> 
> that makes her a good person and, as such, a good christian, as she has chosen.
> 
> unlike you, she does not discriminate because of faith. all your comments are smart ass remarks about what the muslims are doing somewhere and trying to divert from the issue at hand. israel is falling apart and it shows by the posts on this board.
> 
> lay off, sherri.
Click to expand...

You hitched your wagon to a comical nutcase.


----------



## sealadaigh

Hossfly said:


> reabhloideach said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would imagine that you don't think it very strange that a woman who allegedly is a "good Christian" is not on at least one other forum talking about what the Muslims are doing to her fellow Christians in Muslim countries, but instead spends her entire days running around the Internet just bashing the Jews and Israel.  There are Christian groups in these countries putting their lives in danger reporting on what is happening, and from the safety of her own home she can't even spend a few minutes each day on one other forum condemning what is happening to her supposedly fellow Christians?  Let me pick a line from Hamlet -- Something is rotten in the state of Denmark.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i think sherri is a woman who fights passionately for justice and freedom and peace and  has chosen her battle and trusts others of like mind to take care of similar battles elsewhere, as they trust her. it is unspoken. she holds up magnificently undrtr the onslaught of personal attacks, to include many directed at her because of her faith.
> 
> that makes her a good person and, as such, a good christian, as she has chosen.
> 
> unlike you, she does not discriminate because of faith. all your comments are smart ass remarks about what the muslims are doing somewhere and trying to divert from the issue at hand. israel is falling apart and it shows by the posts on this board.
> 
> lay off, sherri.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You hitched your wagon to a comical nutcase.
Click to expand...


i haven't hitched my wagon to anything.

i appreciate her fortitude. there was a time when people went at me like they do her.

i empathise.


----------



## toastman

Seal, I want you to know that the multiple personality disorder you suffer from is treatable !


----------



## irosie91

sherri has been talking about  JEWS      incessantly      She has both parroted 
the islamo nazi propaganda of the  peri-world war II  era    and some of the 
libels  of her fellow pogromists and  INQUISITORS      The term  ZION  
was used in reference to jews LONG BEFORE 1948 and long before  
1897----not just in the bible but in the lands of the  genocides to which 
she claims her derivation and ALSO   in the USA    even before  
1776    (to be complete---I have never seen it used in reference to 
religion by Irish catholics-----but american christian protestants 
used it incessantly even in the pre revolutionary days.    There are 
BAPTIST CHURCHES named   something like   
FIRST BAPTIST CHURCH OF ZION  ----but I have never come across 
   SAINT MARY's  SCHOOL OF ZION  ---or  SAINT JOSEPH OF ZION 
HOSPITAL.    The good news is that  Irish americans do celebrate  
SAINT PATRICK's day with   "corned beef"----which is beef brisket, 
cured, and smoked and then cooked up with pepper and garlic 
and coriander  and bay leaf  (same stuff one uses to make kosher 
pickles)------which is the IRISH NOD to the jews who 
migrated from Roumania to New York City.    You need not thank 
me now------besides    I have no ROUMANIAN  background

Remember NOT to over cook the cabbage----dump in the pot 
at the very end and cook only till slightly tender

serve with mustard------you can do Irish soda bread with that---
but I use rye------I am not sure I ever tasted Irish soda bread

oh  I almost forgot------you can use the pot liquor to 
boil up a few potatoes     I would not do the cabbage 
and the potatoes at the same time in the same pot----
too comlicated for me----such a move requires more 
skill than I have

some of the crap she spews----came from the pulpits 
of chruches even in civilized parts of the USA   in the past.   
More lately it has lost favor with MOST PEOPLE in civilized parts 
of the USA. 

you can still find it in older literature including english  
(ie british)  literature


----------



## irosie91

toastman said:


> Seal, I want you to know that the multiple personality disorder you suffer from is treatable !



  anything can be  "treated"    but the success rate is DISMAL


----------



## Connery

reabhloideach said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reabhloideach said:
> 
> 
> 
> sherri has been talking abot israelis and israel, not jews. sometimes, it is appropriate to cross reference them but i haven't noticed her doing that.
> 
> 
> 
> I would imagine that you don't think it very strange that a woman who allegedly is a "good Christian" is not on at least one other forum talking about what the Muslims are doing to her fellow Christians in Muslim countries, but instead spends her entire days running around the Internet just bashing the Jews and Israel.  There are Christian groups in these countries putting their lives in danger reporting on what is happening, and from the safety of her own home she can't even spend a few minutes each day on one other forum condemning what is happening to her supposedly fellow Christians?  Let me pick a line from Hamlet -- Something is rotten in the state of Denmark.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i think sherri is a woman who fights passionately for justice and freedom and peace and  has chosen her battle and trusts others of like mind to take care of similar battles elsewhere, as they trust her. it is unspoken. she holds up magnificently undrtr the onslaught of personal attacks, to include many directed at her because of her faith.
> 
> *that makes her a good person and, as such, a good christian*, as she has chosen.
> 
> unlike you, she does not discriminate because of faith. all your comments are smart ass remarks about what the muslims are doing somewhere and trying to divert from the issue at hand. israel is falling apart and it shows by the posts on this board.
> 
> lay off, sherri.
Click to expand...






SherriMunnerlyn said:


> *This Connecticut crap is making me sick, all that sorrow over 20 children*



You made my belly hurt I was laughing so hard. sherri takes pleasure in the death of children.


----------



## sealadaigh

Connery said:


> reabhloideach said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would imagine that you don't think it very strange that a woman who allegedly is a "good Christian" is not on at least one other forum talking about what the Muslims are doing to her fellow Christians in Muslim countries, but instead spends her entire days running around the Internet just bashing the Jews and Israel.  There are Christian groups in these countries putting their lives in danger reporting on what is happening, and from the safety of her own home she can't even spend a few minutes each day on one other forum condemning what is happening to her supposedly fellow Christians?  Let me pick a line from Hamlet -- Something is rotten in the state of Denmark.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i think sherri is a woman who fights passionately for justice and freedom and peace and  has chosen her battle and trusts others of like mind to take care of similar battles elsewhere, as they trust her. it is unspoken. she holds up magnificently undrtr the onslaught of personal attacks, to include many directed at her because of her faith.
> 
> *that makes her a good person and, as such, a good christian*, as she has chosen.
> 
> unlike you, she does not discriminate because of faith. all your comments are smart ass remarks about what the muslims are doing somewhere and trying to divert from the issue at hand. israel is falling apart and it shows by the posts on this board.
> 
> lay off, sherri.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> *This Connecticut crap is making me sick, all that sorrow over 20 children*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You made my belly hurt I was laughing so hard. sherri takes pleasure in the death of children.
Click to expand...


i  haven't read her every post. all i can do is ask her.

i've been accused of far worse.

my experiencee has been that the zionist posters do that quite a bit.


----------



## irosie91

speaking of belly---CONNERY-----I believe  BEAR SEASON is still ON -----uhm 
either upstate New York ---or  NEW JERSEY      I do have a recipe for BEAR--
from beginning to end------all that is needed is the dead bear.   Bear is 
NOT KOSHER----but it may be halal.   I don't know.    I remember people 
saying    I AM SO HUNGRY I COULD EAT A BEAR----samer is hungry.

If samer is in an israeli jail-----the UNKOSHER bear may not make it in---
or maybe it would----I don't know.     No matter----someone will probably 
be willing to eat it-----or we could keep it frozen for  RELEASE DAY

Speaking of  "release day" ----samer was originally sentenced to 20 years,
    what is he actually COMPLAINING ABOUT NOW?


----------



## High_Gravity

reabhloideach said:


> Connery said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reabhloideach said:
> 
> 
> 
> i think sherri is a woman who fights passionately for justice and freedom and peace and  has chosen her battle and trusts others of like mind to take care of similar battles elsewhere, as they trust her. it is unspoken. she holds up magnificently undrtr the onslaught of personal attacks, to include many directed at her because of her faith.
> 
> *that makes her a good person and, as such, a good christian*, as she has chosen.
> 
> unlike you, she does not discriminate because of faith. all your comments are smart ass remarks about what the muslims are doing somewhere and trying to divert from the issue at hand. israel is falling apart and it shows by the posts on this board.
> 
> lay off, sherri.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> *This Connecticut crap is making me sick, all that sorrow over 20 children*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You made my belly hurt I was laughing so hard. sherri takes pleasure in the death of children.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i  haven't read her every post. all i can do is ask her.
> 
> i've been accused of far worse.
> 
> my experiencee has been that the zionist posters do that quite a bit.
Click to expand...


Sherri is a fraud, you may agree with her in regards to the Palestinians but she took a huge prison shit on the kids that died here stateside in Conneticut. She is a liar, a fraud and totally bat shit crazy to boot. Good luck.


----------



## High_Gravity

irosie91 said:


> speaking of belly---CONNERY-----I believe  BEAR SEASON is still ON -----uhm
> either upstate New York ---or  NEW JERSEY      I do have a recipe for BEAR--
> from beginning to end------all that is needed is the dead bear.   Bear is
> NOT KOSHER----but it may be halal.   I don't know.    I remember people
> saying    I AM SO HUNGRY I COULD EAT A BEAR----samer is hungry.
> 
> If samer is in an israeli jail-----the UNKOSHER bear may not make it in---
> or maybe it would----I don't know.     No matter----someone will probably
> be willing to eat it-----or we could keep it frozen for  RELEASE DAY
> 
> Speaking of  "release day" ----samer was originally sentenced to 20 years,
> what is he actually COMPLAINING ABOUT NOW?



Not enough taqoose on his dajaj?


----------



## Connery

loinboy said:


> Connery said:
> 
> 
> 
> You addressed nothing. I provided the official statements and you have not answered those in any reasonable or responsible manner.
> 
> 
> 
> You provided "statements" from one side of the argument and are trying to apply them to an area these people have "no legal authority" to act in an "official" capacity.
> 
> Your "official statements" would be the same as Pancho Villa commenting on the kidnapping and incarceration of Texas residents.
Click to expand...



 I provided statements from both a Palestinian official and an Israeli official whose statements support each others position regarding Sammi.


----------



## Connery

irosie91 said:


> speaking of belly---CONNERY-----I believe  BEAR SEASON is still ON -----uhm
> either upstate New York ---or  NEW JERSEY      I do have a recipe for BEAR--
> from beginning to end------all that is needed is the dead bear.   Bear is
> NOT KOSHER----but it may be halal.   I don't know.    I remember people
> saying    I AM SO HUNGRY I COULD EAT A BEAR----samer is hungry.
> 
> If samer is in an israeli jail-----the UNKOSHER bear may not make it in---
> or maybe it would----I don't know.     No matter----someone will probably
> be willing to eat it-----or we could keep it frozen for  RELEASE DAY
> 
> Speaking of  "release day" ----samer was originally sentenced to 20 years,
> what is he actually COMPLAINING ABOUT NOW?




sammi has kosher gummie bears for desert...


----------



## High_Gravity

This is Sammis dessert for today


----------



## irosie91

OH   are gummy bears  KOSHER-----surprising as it may seem---
some gummy stuff is not-----if the gummy stuff is made with 
gelatin derived from---well   YOU KNOW WHAT  animal 
---fruit pectin would be ok      If they can make kosher 
gummy bears----they could make kosher gummy pigs---
I would like to produce  HALAL GUMMY PIGS ----for the 
starving prisoners in israeli jails-----as a gesture of good will,
I could call them    MITZVAH PIGS


----------



## irosie91

High_Gravity said:


> This is Sammis dessert for today




sheesh    that could constitute a glucose tolerance test----


----------



## High_Gravity

irosie91 said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is Sammis dessert for today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sheesh    that could constitute a glucose tolerance test----
Click to expand...


What Sammi wants Sammi gets.


----------



## AsheedMidrarwz

Is Samer dead yet?  I'd like to have a drink when he passes.


----------



## irosie91

I'd like to have a drink even if he is not dead----


----------



## High_Gravity

irosie91 said:


> I'd like to have a drink even if he is not dead----


----------



## Connery

AsheedMidrarwz said:


> Is Samer dead yet?  I'd like to have a drink when he passes.



The only thing he is going to pass is gas....

This whole story stinks.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

High_Gravity said:


> reabhloideach said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Connery said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You made my belly hurt I was laughing so hard. sherri takes pleasure in the death of children.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i  haven't read her every post. all i can do is ask her.
> 
> i've been accused of far worse.
> 
> my experiencee has been that the zionist posters do that quite a bit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sherri is a fraud, you may agree with her in regards to the Palestinians but she took a huge prison shit on the kids that died here stateside in Conneticut. She is a liar, a fraud and totally bat shit crazy to boot. Good luck.
Click to expand...


What BS this is, and standard Zionist Hasbara, there is no defense to Israel's crimes against humanity so Zionists attack the posters who disclose the wrongdoing! And the purpose is to distract attention from the issues!


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn




----------



## High_Gravity

Dinner for Samer


----------



## irosie91

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reabhloideach said:
> 
> 
> 
> i  haven't read her every post. all i can do is ask her.
> 
> i've been accused of far worse.
> 
> my experiencee has been that the zionist posters do that quite a bit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sherri is a fraud, you may agree with her in regards to the Palestinians but she took a huge prison shit on the kids that died here stateside in Conneticut. She is a liar, a fraud and totally bat shit crazy to boot. Good luck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What BS this is, and standard Zionist Hasbara, there is no defense to Israel's crimes against humanity so Zionists attack the posters who disclose the wrongdoing! And the purpose is to distract attention from the issues!
Click to expand...



when discussing the  happenings of war and violence---and the background 
thereof    the words  "NO EXCUSE" can appropriately be employed 
BILLIONS OF TIMES       When I was a kid---a german neighbor who had 
survived the bombing of berlin  in 1945 expressed his RANCOR  against 
the RAF  in similar terms    Later on----my school chums ---liberal 
democrats at the junior high school level recalled  HIROSHIMA  
and  cried   "NO EXCUSE"

For a no excuse element of history---review the antics of  HERNAN 
CORTEZ---as for the sake of  Queen Isabella  CLAIMED MEXICO 
for christendom    --stole its gold---murdered its people  etc etc 
and embarked on a campaign which was tantamont to 
GENOCIDE  ----no excuse.  

In 1964 ---a very intelligent pope realized that there was 
NO EXCUSE FOR THE DEICIDE MYTH   which cost the lives 
of millions of innocent children----but which you fart out 
regularly 

  in sum----an islamo nazi pig like you----up to your 
ears in the blood of innocents is not the person to 
comment       

2000 years ago 
there was no excuse for the crucifixion of scores  of thousands 
of jews----by roman occupiers in Judea/israel----yet some of
the islamo nazi pigs virtually excuse the murderers including
the despised murderer---PONTIUS PILATE---just as you and 
your fellows excuse the jihadist infant throat slitters  AND 
1400 years thereof ----there is no excuse for your filth,   sherri

   the greeks  should not have crucified those involved in the 
   slave rebellion in Sparta either  ----no excuse 

   The Baptist criminals should not have started the KKK  
   and gone on to murder thousands with the blood 
   stained paws

   Children of native americans should not have been 
   CONFISCATED from their parents and FORCED  
   to attend   ----christian schools and undergo 
   FORCED CONVERSION-----it was DISGUSTING


   --------there are billions of other  "no excuse"  
    situations-----jews were the victims in hundreds of 
    thousands  of such situations perpetrated 
    in the names of YOUR RELIGION AND THAT of 
    your chosen ally 

    Comparatively speaking----an insignificant number 
    of such  "no excuse"  situations took place in the name
    of Judaism.

    AMONG THE PEOPLE GUILTY OF  "no excuse" 
    behavior,    YOU,  sherri---play an important role


----------



## Billo_Really

Connery said:


> I provided statements from both a Palestinian official and an Israeli official whose statements support each others position regarding Sammi.


All you've provided, is your own pontification from a soap box and shown you're too pussy to address the points of opposing views.


----------



## Connery

loinboy said:


> Connery said:
> 
> 
> 
> I provided statements from both a Palestinian official and an Israeli official whose statements support each others position regarding Sammi.
> 
> 
> 
> All you've provided, is your own pontification from a soap box and shown you're too pussy to address the points of opposing views.
Click to expand...


I also provided citations.


----------



## Billo_Really

When you look at the volume of posts in this thread, one thing is perfectly clear...

_*"The pro-Israeli group is giving us a first-hand account of what life must have been 
like as a political prisoner in Stalin's Russia and Hitlers Germany!"​*_
Just look at the total zeal and intensity with which they go out of their way to dehumanize one Palestinian man on a hunger strike to protest the injustice he is experiencing at the hands of a fascist, tyrannical government.

Posts from the pro-Israeli crowd, is prima facia evidence, Israel doesn't give a shit about democracy or human rights.


----------



## Hossfly

loinboy said:


> When you look at the volume of posts in this thread, one thing is perfectly clear...
> 
> _*"The pro-Israeli group is giving us a first-hand account of what life must have been
> like as a political prisoner in Stalin's Russia and Hitlers Germany!"​*_
> Just look at the total zeal and intensity with which they go out of their way to dehumanize one Palestinian man on a hunger strike to protest the injustice he is experiencing at the hands of a fascist, tyrannical government.
> 
> Posts from the pro-Israeli crowd, is prima facia evidence, Israel doesn't give a shit about democracy or human rights.


Sammy put himself in the situation he's in. He shouldn't have been a terrorist. He should have had a damn job.


----------



## skye

and this is Sammi's lunch!   mmmmmmm ....... chicken kebab and chips


----------



## Connery

loinboy said:


> When you look at the volume of posts in this thread, one thing is perfectly clear...
> 
> _*"The pro-Israeli group is giving us a first-hand account of what life must have been
> like as a political prisoner in Stalin's Russia and Hitlers Germany!"​*_
> Just look at the total zeal and intensity with which they go out of their way to dehumanize* one Palestinian man on a** hunger strike *to protest the injustice he is experiencing at the hands of a fascist, tyrannical government.
> 
> Posts from the pro-Israeli crowd, is prima facia evidence, Israel doesn't give a shit about democracy or human rights.



Sammi is not on a hunger strike, he eats whenever it tickles his fancy..

*"The Palestinian minister of prisoner affairs, Issa Qaraqe, said Issawi began his fast in August and has been observing it intermittently." *


----------



## sealadaigh

skye said:


> and this is Sammi's lunch!   mmmmmmm ....... kebab and chips



looks delish...and if samer dies, there will be barbecues and weeny roasts around the world...flames provide by the israeli embassy nearest your location.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn




----------



## skye

reabhloideach said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> and this is Sammi's lunch!   mmmmmmm ....... kebab and chips
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> looks delish...and if samer dies, there will be barbecues and weeny roasts around the world...flames provide by the israeli embassy nearest your location.
Click to expand...



If Samer dies he is going die by his own volition!

Do not blame others.


----------



## Billo_Really

Connery said:


> I also provided citations.


And you should be commended for those.  Many people can't even do that!

But then you stopped and called it a day.  It is not enough to just state your point and show your reasons why, you also need to argue your case against those who object to your claims.  And the only way you can do that, is to address the specific points of the objectors.

Once you make a claim and satisfy your burden of proof to back up that claim  (by providing corroborative citations or evidence), that "burden" now shifts to anyone who objects to your claim.  

If I disagree with what you said, in order for me to show my post is a valid rebuttal, I have to provide my own citations that specifically contradict the claims and evidence you provided.  Otherwise, my objection is considered frivolous and completely dismissed from the conversation.

But if I do provide my evidence and show my objection is not frivolous, that my rebuttal does have merit, whether you like my evidence or not, that "burden" now shifts back to you, to address the specific points my objection  and to provide additional  citations that contradict the evidence I've provided.

But you won't take that next step and that's where you lose it.  Because I have addressed your points and I have provided evidence to the contrary, but you have not addressed anything past your own claims of how you see this issue.

You're not debating, you're pontificating.


----------



## Connery

reabhloideach said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> and this is Sammi's lunch!   mmmmmmm ....... kebab and chips
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> looks delish...and if samer dies, there will be barbecues and weeny roasts around the world...flames provide by the israeli embassy nearest your location.
Click to expand...




There already is.






"Today's Deal of the Day is $6.99 for two gyros at ALL Sammi's Deli locations (a $14.00 value)! You and a friend can treat yourselves to a delicious, fresh gyro of your choice. Pick from either beef, chicken, veggie, or of course the traditional lamb gyro. All gyros are served with hot, grilled onions, fresh tomatoes and lettuce, on top of a warm pita with cucumber sauce and feta cheese. Whether you dine in your carry out you will definitely enjoy this traditional Greek dish!"

YUM......


----------



## Connery

loinboy said:


> Connery said:
> 
> 
> 
> I also provided citations.
> 
> 
> 
> And you should be commended for those.  Many people can't even do that!
> 
> But then you stopped and called it a day.  It is not enough to just state your point and show your reasons why, you also need to argue your case against those who object to your claims.  And the only way you can do that, is to address the specific points of the objectors.
> 
> Once you make a claim and satisfy your burden of proof to back up that claim  (by providing corroborative citations or evidence), that "burden" now shifts to anyone who objects to your claim.
> 
> If I disagree with what you said, in order for me to show my post is a valid rebuttal, I have to provide my own citations that specifically contradict the claims and evidence you provided.  Otherwise, my objection is considered frivolous and completely dismissed from the conversation.
> 
> But if I do provide my evidence and show my objection is not frivolous, that my rebuttal does have merit, whether you like my evidence or not, that "burden" now shifts back to you, to address the specific points my objection has made and to provide additional  citations that contradict the evidence I've provided.
> 
> But you won't take that next step and that's where you lose it.  Because I have addressed your points and I have provided evidence to the contrary, but you have not addressed anything past your own claims of how you see this issue.
> 
> You're not debating, you're pontificating.
Click to expand...


You have not rebutted my argument. When you do we will continue our discussion.


----------



## Billo_Really

skye said:


> If Samer dies he is going die by his own volition!
> 
> Do not blame others.


That's understandable!

People who never take responsibility for anything they do, always say shit like that.


----------



## Billo_Really

Connery said:


> You have not rebutted my argument. When you do we will continue our discussion.


Prosecution rests, your honor!


----------



## Connery

loinboy said:


> Connery said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have not rebutted my argument. When you do we will continue our discussion.
> 
> 
> 
> Prosecution rests, your honor!
Click to expand...


That is what Israel said....


----------



## Billo_Really

Hossfly said:


> Sammy put himself in the situation he's in. He shouldn't have been a terrorist. He should have had a damn job.


That shows just how detached you people are from planet earth.

How does a guy in solitary confinement get a job, when he's not even allowed to get out of a room?

But thank you, your comment is a micro-cosm, that shows just how fucked Israel is!


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

loinboy said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sammy put himself in the situation he's in. He shouldn't have been a terrorist. He should have had a damn job.
> 
> 
> 
> That shows just how detached you people are from planet earth.
> 
> How does a guy in solitary confinement get a job, when he's not even allowed to get out of a room?
> 
> But thank you, your comment is a micro-cosm, that shows just how fucked Israel is!
Click to expand...


All resistance to Occupation is labelled terrorism by Israel, armed resistance and nonviolent resistance. This is true desipe the fact we all know occupation invites resistance and both types of resistance are lawful under intl law. I was just reading an article about Bassem Tamimi's last arrest, it was for participating in a BDS event and he was sentenced to four months imprisonment for that act of nonviolent resistance. Israel labels actions that are lawful under intl law as terrorism.


----------



## Billo_Really

Connery said:


> That is what Israel said....


But the defense didn't and the whole court is waiting for the prosecutor to return and comment.


----------



## Billo_Really

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> All resistance to Occupation is labelled terrorism by Israel, armed resistance and nonviolent resistance. This is true desipe the fact we all know occupation invites resistance and both types of resistance are lawful under intl law. I was just reading an article about Bassem Tamimi's last arrest, it was for participating in a BDS event and he was sentenced to four months imprisonment for that act of nonviolent resistance. Israel labels actions that are lawful under intl law as terrorism.


You would think that after all the time Israeli kiss-asses bitch about the Pals lobbying rockets, they would welcome non-violent protests?

But they just treat them the same way as they do violent ones!

Which leaves the rest of the civilized world going, _*"WTF?"*_


----------



## Connery

loinboy said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sammy put himself in the situation he's in. He shouldn't have been a terrorist. He should have had a damn job.
> 
> 
> 
> That shows just how detached you people are from planet earth.
> 
> How does a guy in solitary confinement get a job, when he's not even allowed to get out of a room?
> 
> But thank you, your comment is a micro-cosm, that shows just how fucked Israel is!
Click to expand...




Come sit on my lap and put your head on my chest loinboy....I will explain everything to you. 

The Gilad Shalit prisoner exchange followed an agreement between Israel and Hamas to release Israeli soldier Gilad Shalit in exchange for 1,027 prisoners, including Sammer. Samer was a third party beneficiary to that agreement and was required to follow* all *of the tenets and conditions of that agreement.  In July 2012, he reportedly violated the terms of his release by leaving Jerusalem and crossing into the nearby neighborhood of A-Ram, and was therefore rearrested. 

The parties to the agreement are not at odds over Sammi, it is Sammi and the saps who believe his nonsense that are objecting. Sammi is not on any hunger strike, he eats. sherri blows her bullshit about various international laws which have no effect on this matter. The controlling document is the agreement which precipitated the prisoner exchange by which Sammi was a beneficiary.

Now you can go back to sherri, cry on her shoulder and seek her guidance and approval.


----------



## Billo_Really

Connery said:


> Come sit on my lap and put your head on my chest loinboy....I will explain everything to you.
> 
> The Gilad Shalit prisoner exchange followed an agreement between Israel and Hamas to release Israeli soldier Gilad Shalit in exchange for 1,027 prisoners, including Sammer. Samer was a third party beneficiary to that agreement and was required to follow* all *of the tenets and conditions of that agreement.  In July 2012, he reportedly violated the terms of his release by leaving Jerusalem and crossing into the nearby neighborhood of A-Ram, and was therefore rearrested.
> 
> The parties to the agreement are not at odds over Sammi, it is Sammi and the saps who believe his nonsense that are objecting. Sammi is not on any hunger strike, he eats. sherri blows her bullshit about various international laws which have no effect on this matter. The controlling document is the agreement which precipitated the prisoner exchange by which Sammi was a beneficiary.
> 
> Now you can go back to sherri, cry on her shoulder and seek her guidance and approval.


And you don't see anything wrong with Israel making ridiculous terms that have nothing to do with Israeli security?


----------



## Billo_Really

Connery said:


> Sammi is not on a hunger strike, he eats whenever it tickles his fancy..
> 
> *"The Palestinian minister of prisoner affairs, Issa Qaraqe, said Issawi began his fast in August and has been observing it intermittently." *


Consistant with your MO, you strip them of everything and anything you can.

You take their land; take their lives; take their history and now take their intentions.

The only thing the Palestinian's are allowed to do, is disappear.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

skye said:


> and this is Sammi's lunch!   mmmmmmm ....... chicken kebab and chips



Don't forget to offer up thanks to your Master, Satan, before you eat your next meal, now!


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

loinboy said:


> Connery said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sammi is not on a hunger strike, he eats whenever it tickles his fancy..
> 
> *"The Palestinian minister of prisoner affairs, Issa Qaraqe, said Issawi began his fast in August and has been observing it intermittently." *
> 
> 
> 
> Consistant with your MO, you strip them of everything and anything you can.
> 
> You take their land; take their lives; take their history and now take their intentions.
> 
> The only thing the Palestinian's are allowed to do, is disappear.
Click to expand...


The Zionist way is to get rid of all Palestinians, we cannot let ourselves forget they believe the world was created for Jews alone and Gentiles exist only to serve them!

Heil Netanyahu!


----------



## MHunterB

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> loinboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sammy put himself in the situation he's in. He shouldn't have been a terrorist. He should have had a damn job.
> 
> 
> 
> That shows just how detached you people are from planet earth.
> 
> How does a guy in solitary confinement get a job, when he's not even allowed to get out of a room?
> 
> But thank you, your comment is a micro-cosm, that shows just how fucked Israel is!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All resistance to Occupation is labelled terrorism by Israel, armed resistance and nonviolent resistance. This is true desipe the fact we all know occupation invites resistance and both types of resistance are lawful under intl law. I was just reading an article about Bassem Tamimi's last arrest, it was for participating in a BDS event and he was sentenced to four months imprisonment for that act of nonviolent resistance. Israel labels actions that are lawful under intl law as terrorism.
Click to expand...


So murders of children and other civilians miraculously become what, "non-crimes" if a non-Jewish Arab decides to kill a few Israelis?   Where exactly is the "international law" which states that?

According to that light, if Tibetans began to murder mainland Chinese citizens of whatever age or occupation - it would be all perfectly legal and no crime committed if they only remembered to claim it was 'resistance to occupation'.


----------



## MHunterB

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> loinboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Connery said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sammi is not on a hunger strike, he eats whenever it tickles his fancy..
> 
> *"The Palestinian minister of prisoner affairs, Issa Qaraqe, said Issawi began his fast in August and has been observing it intermittently." *
> 
> 
> 
> Consistant with your MO, you strip them of everything and anything you can.
> 
> You take their land; take their lives; take their history and now take their intentions.
> 
> The only thing the Palestinian's are allowed to do, is disappear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Zionist way is to get rid of all Palestinians, we cannot let ourselves forget they believe the world was created for Jews alone and Gentiles exist only to serve them!
> 
> Heil Netanyahu!
Click to expand...


When someone makes such foolish and idiotic statements as above, they demonstrate they're more invested in pursuing a hate agenda than in any form of discussion.  And also that they have absolutely no regard for the truth.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Connery said:


> loinboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> When you look at the volume of posts in this thread, one thing is perfectly clear...
> 
> _*"The pro-Israeli group is giving us a first-hand account of what life must have been
> like as a political prisoner in Stalin's Russia and Hitlers Germany!"​*_
> Just look at the total zeal and intensity with which they go out of their way to dehumanize* one Palestinian man on a** hunger strike *to protest the injustice he is experiencing at the hands of a fascist, tyrannical government.
> 
> Posts from the pro-Israeli crowd, is prima facia evidence, Israel doesn't give a shit about democracy or human rights.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sammi is not on a hunger strike, he eats whenever it tickles his fancy..
> 
> *"The Palestinian minister of prisoner affairs, Issa Qaraqe, said Issawi began his fast in August and has been observing it intermittently." *
Click to expand...


Connery,

He does not eat whenever he fancies, your words are lies,  but he drinks water (or at times has, I am not actually sure about now) and he has apparently taken glucose additives and minerals at periods of time in his hunger fast, which apparently to some makes his hunger strike not a full hunger strike or a continuous hunger strike or otherwise minimizes it. The fact is there is not an international definition for hunger strike that gives us all a meaning for that phrase which we may all agree upon. 

Further, I know with respect to Ayman Sharwana, another hunger striker,  there have been times he temporarily suspended his hunger strike when he was promised he was to be released. Each time, when he realized he had been lied to, he resumed his hunger strike.

Both Samer and Ayman have now been on their hunger strikes for over 200 days.

Qarage is not in the prison with Samer, he is simply a PA Official, and we all do know the PA is largely controlled by Israel and the US, they, the Palestinian Authority, they handle the Occupation for the occupiers. So, anything coming out of the mouth of a PA Official has to be viewed with some real caution.

There it is, another truth I also just addressed, this Occupation is as much a US Occupation as it is an Israeli Occupation, in light of all the support the US provides to maintain the Israeli Occupation of Palestine! That support include 4 billion dollars a year in money and weapons to kill babies and civilians with in Palestine!

Sherri


----------



## Hossfly

loinboy said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sammy put himself in the situation he's in. He shouldn't have been a terrorist. He should have had a damn job.
> 
> 
> 
> That shows just how detached you people are from planet earth.
> 
> How does a guy in solitary confinement get a job, when he's not even allowed to get out of a room?
> 
> But thank you, your comment is a micro-cosm, that shows just how fucked Israel is!
Click to expand...

While you are  worrying about some terrorists and those who abet them in an Israeli prison, thank you for showing us that you really don't care about those held in Muslim prisons.  Tell us, Loinboy, are  you (just like Frau Sherri) conveniently not posting on one other forum telling us what is happening in the Muslim prisons to others because there are no Jews involved?  You have told us that you are Catholic, so have you even signed the petition for the Christian woman Asia Bibi, who has been stuck an awfully long time in a Pakistani prison for allegedly committing blasphemy, or are you like Frau Sherri just closing your eyes to her plight.  Do you think that you and Frau Sherri would ever raise your voices for all those, regardless of their religious beliefs who have been imprisoned for their beliefs the same way you and she are going bonkers over this Sammy fellow?  Somehow I don't think so.
Iranian Security Forces Disrupt Dervish Protest Eurasia Review | Eurasia Review


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

MHunterB said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> loinboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Consistant with your MO, you strip them of everything and anything you can.
> 
> You take their land; take their lives; take their history and now take their intentions.
> 
> The only thing the Palestinian's are allowed to do, is disappear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Zionist way is to get rid of all Palestinians, we cannot let ourselves forget they believe the world was created for Jews alone and Gentiles exist only to serve them!
> 
> Heil Netanyahu!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When someone makes such foolish and idiotic statements as above, they demonstrate they're more invested in pursuing a hate agenda than in any form of discussion.  And also that they have absolutely no regard for the truth.
Click to expand...


Rabbi Says We are All to Become Slaves of the Jews (Jerusalem Post) ?Tee hee | Stuart Wilde | The Official Author Website







"A senior Rabbi, Ovadia Yosefs is quoted in the Jerusalem Post as saying that all non-Jews (gentiles) are put on earth to be slaves of the Jews (see link to story below). I mentioned this slavery statement from the Talmud in my recent article, Gaza & the Talmud Death Wish, which has been made into a YouTube by the people at the Snordelhans channel at YouTube. (See video below)"


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Connery said:


> loinboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sammy put himself in the situation he's in. He shouldn't have been a terrorist. He should have had a damn job.
> 
> 
> 
> That shows just how detached you people are from planet earth.
> 
> How does a guy in solitary confinement get a job, when he's not even allowed to get out of a room?
> 
> But thank you, your comment is a micro-cosm, that shows just how fucked Israel is!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Come sit on my lap and put your head on my chest loinboy....I will explain everything to you.
> 
> The Gilad Shalit prisoner exchange followed an agreement between Israel and Hamas to release Israeli soldier Gilad Shalit in exchange for 1,027 prisoners, including Sammer. Samer was a third party beneficiary to that agreement and was required to follow* all *of the tenets and conditions of that agreement.  In July 2012, he reportedly violated the terms of his release by leaving Jerusalem and crossing into the nearby neighborhood of A-Ram, and was therefore rearrested.
> 
> The parties to the agreement are not at odds over Sammi, it is Sammi and the saps who believe his nonsense that are objecting. Sammi is not on any hunger strike, he eats. sherri blows her bullshit about various international laws which have no effect on this matter. The controlling document is the agreement which precipitated the prisoner exchange by which Sammi was a beneficiary.
> 
> Now you can go back to sherri, cry on her shoulder and seek her guidance and approval.
Click to expand...


Why do you keep lying for Israel?

The truth is Samer was released in a prison exchange deal and Israel is in violation of intl law, reneging on her agreement, by redetaining him.

Intl law requires new charges be brought against Samer and Ayman to justify their present detentions, and no valid charges have been produced.

I think this case needs to be brought before the ICC and the Israeli war criminals taken to trial at The  Hague for these war crimes committed with literally thousands of unlawfully detained Palestinain prisoners they keep detaining under unlawful administrative detentions. for decades now!

Let's drag these Zionist scum to the ICC and slam these Jewish Supremacist war criminals into prisons, they can cry out Heil Netanyahu from their jail cells!

Sherri


----------



## MHunterB

So if that rabbi can be claimed to represent 'Zionism' - then Fred Phelps can be claimed to represent Christianity.

AND the followers of Osama bin Laden can be the representation of Islam......


----------



## Connery

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Connery said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> loinboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> That shows just how detached you people are from planet earth.
> 
> How does a guy in solitary confinement get a job, when he's not even allowed to get out of a room?
> 
> But thank you, your comment is a micro-cosm, that shows just how fucked Israel is!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Come sit on my lap and put your head on my chest loinboy....I will explain everything to you.
> 
> The Gilad Shalit prisoner exchange followed an agreement between Israel and Hamas to release Israeli soldier Gilad Shalit in exchange for 1,027 prisoners, including Sammer. Samer was a third party beneficiary to that agreement and was required to follow* all *of the tenets and conditions of that agreement.  In July 2012, he reportedly violated the terms of his release by leaving Jerusalem and crossing into the nearby neighborhood of A-Ram, and was therefore rearrested.
> 
> The parties to the agreement are not at odds over Sammi, it is Sammi and the saps who believe his nonsense that are objecting. Sammi is not on any hunger strike, he eats. sherri blows her bullshit about various international laws which have no effect on this matter. The controlling document is the agreement which precipitated the prisoner exchange by which Sammi was a beneficiary.
> 
> Now you can go back to sherri, cry on her shoulder and seek her guidance and approval.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why do you keep lying for Israel?
> 
> The truth is Samer was released in a prison exchange deal and Israel is in violation of intl law, reneging on her agreement, by redetaining him.
> 
> Intl law requires new charges be brought against Samer and Ayman to justify their present detentions, and no valid charges have been produced.
> 
> I think this case needs to be brought before the ICC and the Israeli war criminals taken to trial at The  Hague for these war crimes committed with literally thousands of unlawfully detained Palestinain prisoners they keep detaining under unlawful administrative detentions. for decades now!
> 
> Let's drag these Zionist scum to the ICC and slam these Jewish Supremacist war criminals into prisons, they can cry out Heil Netanyahu from their jail cells!
> 
> Sherri
Click to expand...


You are full of crap. Contract law governs this situation and if there was any law violated in making this agreement then it would be declared void_ ab initio _ and all the prisoners would have to go back to prison and a new deal drafted. What say you, counselor?

sherri lies...


----------



## Connery

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Connery said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> loinboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> When you look at the volume of posts in this thread, one thing is perfectly clear...
> 
> _*"The pro-Israeli group is giving us a first-hand account of what life must have been
> like as a political prisoner in Stalin's Russia and Hitlers Germany!"​*_
> Just look at the total zeal and intensity with which they go out of their way to dehumanize* one Palestinian man on a** hunger strike *to protest the injustice he is experiencing at the hands of a fascist, tyrannical government.
> 
> Posts from the pro-Israeli crowd, is prima facia evidence, Israel doesn't give a shit about democracy or human rights.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sammi is not on a hunger strike, he eats whenever it tickles his fancy..
> 
> *"The Palestinian minister of prisoner affairs, Issa Qaraqe, said Issawi began his fast in August and has been observing it intermittently." *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Connery,
> 
> He does not eat whenever he fancies, your words are lies,  but he drinks water (or at times has, I am not actually sure about now) and he has apparently taken glucose additives and minerals at periods of time in his hunger fast, which apparently to some makes his hunger strike not a full hunger strike or a continuous hunger strike or otherwise minimizes it. The fact is there is not an international definition for hunger strike that gives us all a meaning for that phrase which we may all agree upon.
> 
> Further, I know with respect to Ayman Sharwana, another hunger striker,  there have been times he temporarily suspended his hunger strike when he was promised he was to be released. Each time, when he realized he had been lied to, he resumed his hunger strike.
> 
> Both Samer and Ayman have now been on their hunger strikes for over 200 days.
> 
> Qarage is not in the prison with Samer, he is simply a PA Official, and we all do know the PA is largely controlled by Israel and the US, they, the Palestinian Authority, they handle the Occupation for the occupiers. So, anything coming out of the mouth of a PA Official has to be viewed with some real caution.
> 
> There it is, another truth I also just addressed, this Occupation is as much a US Occupation as it is an Israeli Occupation, in light of all the support the US provides to maintain the Israeli Occupation of Palestine! That support include 4 billion dollars a year in money and weapons to kill babies and civilians with in Palestine!
> 
> Sherri
Click to expand...


Not my words Counselor Frau sherri, but his words, "The Palestinian minister of prisoner affairs, Issa Qaraqe, said Issawi began his fast in August and has been observing it intermittently." 

Liar...


----------



## Connery

loinboy said:


> Connery said:
> 
> 
> 
> Come sit on my lap and put your head on my chest loinboy....I will explain everything to you.
> 
> The Gilad Shalit prisoner exchange followed an agreement between Israel and Hamas to release Israeli soldier Gilad Shalit in exchange for 1,027 prisoners, including Sammer. Samer was a third party beneficiary to that agreement and was required to follow* all *of the tenets and conditions of that agreement.  In July 2012, he reportedly violated the terms of his release by leaving Jerusalem and crossing into the nearby neighborhood of A-Ram, and was therefore rearrested.
> 
> The parties to the agreement are not at odds over Sammi, it is Sammi and the saps who believe his nonsense that are objecting. Sammi is not on any hunger strike, he eats. sherri blows her bullshit about various international laws which have no effect on this matter. The controlling document is the agreement which precipitated the prisoner exchange by which Sammi was a beneficiary.
> 
> Now you can go back to sherri, cry on her shoulder and seek her guidance and approval.
> 
> 
> 
> And you don't see anything wrong with Israel making ridiculous terms that have nothing to do with Israeli security?
Click to expand...


Hamas negotiated the agreement with Israel. Hamas set the terms as did Israel.


----------



## skye

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> and this is Sammi's lunch!   mmmmmmm ....... chicken kebab and chips
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't forget to offer up thanks to your Master, Satan, before you eat your next meal, now!
Click to expand...





Look out  Sherri!!!!!    Satan might devoured you as well..... along with my kebab offering!


----------



## Billo_Really

MHunterB said:


> So murders of children and other civilians miraculously become what, "non-crimes" if a non-Jewish Arab decides to kill a few Israelis?   Where exactly is the "international law" which states that?
> 
> According to that light, if Tibetans began to murder mainland Chinese citizens of whatever age or occupation - it would be all perfectly legal and no crime committed if they only remembered to claim it was 'resistance to occupation'.


Always gotta change the subject, because you don't have the balls to discuss Israeli crimes against humanity.


----------



## Billo_Really

Hossfly said:


> While you are  worrying about some terrorists and those who abet them in an Israeli prison, thank you for showing us that you really don't care about those held in Muslim prisons.  Tell us, Loinboy, are  you (just like Frau Sherri) conveniently not posting on one other forum telling us what is happening in the Muslim prisons to others because there are no Jews involved?  You have told us that you are Catholic, so have you even signed the petition for the Christian woman Asia Bibi, who has been stuck an awfully long time in a Pakistani prison for allegedly committing blasphemy, or are you like Frau Sherri just closing your eyes to her plight.  Do you think that you and Frau Sherri would ever raise your voices for all those, regardless of their religious beliefs who have been imprisoned for their beliefs the same way you and she are going bonkers over this Sammy fellow?  Somehow I don't think so.
> Iranian Security Forces Disrupt Dervish Protest Eurasia Review | Eurasia Review


You're another one who always trying to change the subject, because you don't have the stones to talk about Israeli crimes.


----------



## sealadaigh

MHunterB said:


> So if that rabbi can be claimed to represent 'Zionism' - then Fred Phelps can be claimed to represent Christianity.
> 
> AND the followers of Osama bin Laden can be the representation of Islam......



what an absolutely ridiculous and misleading analogy.

he is the spiritual leader of the Shas party. would you like me to explain the knesset to you.

would you like me to remind you that you said 99% of jews were zionists.


----------



## Billo_Really

Connery said:


> You are full of crap. Contract law governs this situation and if there was any law violated in making this agreement then it would be declared void_ ab initio _ and all the prisoners would have to go back to prison and a new deal drafted. What say you, counselor?
> 
> sherri lies...


Contract Law has nothing to do with civil or human rights, international law does.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Connery said:


> loinboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Connery said:
> 
> 
> 
> Come sit on my lap and put your head on my chest loinboy....I will explain everything to you.
> 
> The Gilad Shalit prisoner exchange followed an agreement between Israel and Hamas to release Israeli soldier Gilad Shalit in exchange for 1,027 prisoners, including Sammer. Samer was a third party beneficiary to that agreement and was required to follow* all *of the tenets and conditions of that agreement.  In July 2012, he reportedly violated the terms of his release by leaving Jerusalem and crossing into the nearby neighborhood of A-Ram, and was therefore rearrested.
> 
> The parties to the agreement are not at odds over Sammi, it is Sammi and the saps who believe his nonsense that are objecting. Sammi is not on any hunger strike, he eats. sherri blows her bullshit about various international laws which have no effect on this matter. The controlling document is the agreement which precipitated the prisoner exchange by which Sammi was a beneficiary.
> 
> Now you can go back to sherri, cry on her shoulder and seek her guidance and approval.
> 
> 
> 
> And you don't see anything wrong with Israel making ridiculous terms that have nothing to do with Israeli security?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hamas negotiated the agreement with Israel. Hamas set the terms as did Israel.
Click to expand...


Now, that is just too funny, you blame Hamas for Israel's unlawful detentions, for Israel's war crimes here!

lmao!


----------



## Billo_Really

Connery said:


> Hamas negotiated the agreement with Israel. Hamas set the terms as did Israel.


So you're not going to answer the question?


----------



## Billo_Really

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Now, that is just too funny, you blame Hamas for Israel's unlawful detentions, for Israel's war crimes here!
> 
> lmao!


Don't tell me that's a surprize!


----------



## sealadaigh

skye said:


> reabhloideach said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> and this is Sammi's lunch!   mmmmmmm ....... kebab and chips
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> looks delish...and if samer dies, there will be barbecues and weeny roasts around the world...flames provide by the israeli embassy nearest your location.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If Samer dies he is going die by his own volition!
> 
> Do not blame others.
Click to expand...


tell me that story about that mass suicide, masada? ain't that sort of special to y'all.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

skye said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> and this is Sammi's lunch!   mmmmmmm ....... chicken kebab and chips
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't forget to offer up thanks to your Master, Satan, before you eat your next meal, now!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look out  Sherri!!!!!    Satan might devoured you as well..... along with my kebab offering!
Click to expand...


You see, skye, offering a man on a hunger strike for justice food, that is exactly what Satan did when Jesus was tempted in the wilderness, so understand exactly who you follow by these acts! All the offerings of food here are a demonstration of who posters are being guided and led by in their lives!


----------



## Connery

loinboy said:


> Connery said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are full of crap. Contract law governs this situation and if there was any law violated in making this agreement then it would be declared void_ ab initio _ and all the prisoners would have to go back to prison and a new deal drafted. What say you, counselor?
> 
> sherri lies...
> 
> 
> 
> Contract Law has nothing to do with civil or human rights, international law does.
Click to expand...


Like I said if the terms of the agreement between the parties run contrary to the law the agreement will be declared void _ab initio_.


----------



## Connery

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't forget to offer up thanks to your Master, Satan, before you eat your next meal, now!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look out  Sherri!!!!!    Satan might devoured you as well..... along with my kebab offering!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You see, skye, offering a man on a hunger strike for justice food, that is exactly what Satan did when Jesus was tempted in the wilderness, so understand exactly who you follow by these acts! All the offerings of food here are a demonstration of who posters are being guided and led by in their lives!
Click to expand...


He is not on a hunger strike he eats according to the Palestinian official.


----------



## Connery

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Connery said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> loinboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> And you don't see anything wrong with Israel making ridiculous terms that have nothing to do with Israeli security?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hamas negotiated the agreement with Israel. Hamas set the terms as did Israel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now, that is just too funny, you blame Hamas for Israel's unlawful detentions, for Israel's war crimes here!
> 
> lmao!
Click to expand...






loinboy said:


> Connery said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hamas negotiated the agreement with Israel. Hamas set the terms as did Israel.
> 
> 
> 
> So you're not going to answer the question?
Click to expand...


Neither of you make any sense. There are conditions set forth by the parties which were breached and the one who acted to violate those terms acted to his own detriment.


----------



## Billo_Really

Connery said:


> Neither of you make any sense. There are conditions set forth by the parties which were breached and the one who acted to violate those terms acted to his own detriment.


And the conditions presented by the Israeli's are ridiculous and have nothing to do with their security, but everything to do with being mean-spirited assholes who are just trying to make life as hard as possible for the Palestinian's.

If anyone tried to treat me like you treat the Palestinian's, I'd beat the holy shit out of them, then have a sandwich on their carcas.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> loinboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sammy put himself in the situation he's in. He shouldn't have been a terrorist. He should have had a damn job.
> 
> 
> 
> That shows just how detached you people are from planet earth.
> 
> How does a guy in solitary confinement get a job, when he's not even allowed to get out of a room?
> 
> But thank you, your comment is a micro-cosm, that shows just how fucked Israel is!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All resistance to Occupation is labelled terrorism by Israel, armed resistance and nonviolent resistance. This is true desipe the fact we all know occupation invites resistance and both types of resistance are lawful under intl law. I was just reading an article about Bassem Tamimi's last arrest, it was for participating in a BDS event and he was sentenced to four months imprisonment for that act of nonviolent resistance. Israel labels actions that are lawful under intl law as terrorism.
Click to expand...


*This is true desipe the fact we all know occupation invites resistance and both types of resistance are lawful under intl law. *


Arab terrorism is not lawful under international law. Even if they had a gay leader who died of AIDS.


----------



## Billo_Really

Connery said:


> Like I said if the terms of the agreement between the parties run contrary to the law the agreement will be declared void _ab initio_.


Any law from the UNSC, supersedes contract law.


----------



## skye

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't forget to offer up thanks to your Master, Satan, before you eat your next meal, now!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look out  Sherri!!!!!    Satan might devoured you as well..... along with my kebab offering!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You see, skye, offering a man on a hunger strike for justice food, that is exactly what Satan did when Jesus was tempted in the wilderness, so understand exactly who you follow by these acts! All the offerings of food here are a demonstration of who posters are being guided and led by in their lives!
Click to expand...








Sherri, rather than taking food.... let's talk about liquids, for example, it's time for you to take an oversized  spoonful of your medication.... to calm you down Sherri... good luck!


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Connery said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Connery said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hamas negotiated the agreement with Israel. Hamas set the terms as did Israel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, that is just too funny, you blame Hamas for Israel's unlawful detentions, for Israel's war crimes here!
> 
> lmao!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> loinboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Connery said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hamas negotiated the agreement with Israel. Hamas set the terms as did Israel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you're not going to answer the question?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Neither of you make any sense. There are conditions set forth by the parties which were breached and the one who acted to violate those terms acted to his own detriment.
Click to expand...


No, you are the one making no sense. There are intl human rights laws that make these administrative detentions, detaining prisoners without trials and convictions for crimes that are crimes under intl law, unlawful. You refuse to confront Isreal's violations of intl human rights laws!

For me, the clear answer is to drag that sorry ass of that Zionist war criminal, that scumbag and lowlife baby killer Netanyahu, the one you Zionists proclaim Heil Neyanyahu! to, straight to The Hague, and find him guilty for  these thousands  of unlawful administrative detentions of Palestinian prisoners Israel has held thousands unlawfully with respect to, for decades now!


----------



## MHunterB

loinboy said:


> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> 
> So murders of children and other civilians miraculously become what, "non-crimes" if a non-Jewish Arab decides to kill a few Israelis?   Where exactly is the "international law" which states that?
> 
> According to that light, if Tibetans began to murder mainland Chinese citizens of whatever age or occupation - it would be all perfectly legal and no crime committed if they only remembered to claim it was 'resistance to occupation'.
> 
> 
> 
> Always gotta change the subject, because you don't have the balls to discuss Israeli crimes against humanity.
Click to expand...


I did not change the subject:  I merely gave an illustration of how asinine was the 'information' presented by another poster.

It's probably best, Loinie, to avoid making assumptions about what others are thinking, etc.


----------



## MHunterB

loinboy said:


> Connery said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sammi is not on a hunger strike, he eats whenever it tickles his fancy..
> 
> *"The Palestinian minister of prisoner affairs, Issa Qaraqe, said Issawi began his fast in August and has been observing it intermittently." *
> 
> 
> 
> Consistant with your MO, you strip them of everything and anything you can.
> 
> You take their land; take their lives; take their history and now take their intentions.
> 
> The only thing the Palestinian's are allowed to do, is disappear.
Click to expand...


As long as you're going to post such arrant nonsense, Loinie - don't expect anyone else to take your 'comments' at all seriously.


----------



## Billo_Really

MHunterB said:


> I did not change the subject:  I merely gave an illustration of how asinine was the 'information' presented by another poster.
> 
> It's probably best, Loinie, to avoid making assumptions about what others are thinking, etc.


An "illustration"?

You gave an "illustration" that had nothing to do with the conversation.

And that is changing the subject.


*Boo-yah!*


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Toddsterpatriot said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> loinboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> That shows just how detached you people are from planet earth.
> 
> How does a guy in solitary confinement get a job, when he's not even allowed to get out of a room?
> 
> But thank you, your comment is a micro-cosm, that shows just how fucked Israel is!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All resistance to Occupation is labelled terrorism by Israel, armed resistance and nonviolent resistance. This is true desipe the fact we all know occupation invites resistance and both types of resistance are lawful under intl law. I was just reading an article about Bassem Tamimi's last arrest, it was for participating in a BDS event and he was sentenced to four months imprisonment for that act of nonviolent resistance. Israel labels actions that are lawful under intl law as terrorism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *This is true desipe the fact we all know occupation invites resistance and both types of resistance are lawful under intl law. *
> 
> 
> Arab terrorism is not lawful under international law. Even if they had a gay leader who died of AIDS.
Click to expand...


Actually, there is no such intl law that says Arab terrorism is unlawful. We do not even have a definition of terrorism under intl law. So, you should refrain from discussing intl law, when you so obviously know nothing about it. 

I know no gay leaders dying of aids, I guess it takes a gay dude like you to know about things like that!


----------



## MHunterB

"Let's drag these Zionist scum to the ICC and slam these Jewish Supremacist war criminals into prisons, they can cry out Heil Netanyahu from their jail cells!"

I think this quote from sherri demonstrates far less interest in "justice", than in attacking and imprisoning people simply for being Zionists....she consistently posts as though Zionism itself is some kind of a crime, and wantonly presents the most degraded dregs of  'Zionism' as though they are the mainstream.

It's exactly as if others were to claim the KKK represented 'Protestant Christianity' and slammed sherri and others for being a party to all those lynchings, etc.


----------



## Billo_Really

MHunterB said:


> As long as you're going to post such arrant nonsense, Loinie - don't expect anyone else to take your 'comments' at all seriously.


When someone say's the West Bank and Golan Heights is Palestinian land, what is your response?

When you assassinate Hamas leaders, what do you usually say your reason for that is?

When you say there was no Palestine, what do you usually mean?

And when this guy goes on a hunger strike and you claim he isn't, what are you doing?


I'm not the one posting non-sense!


----------



## MHunterB

loinboy said:


> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> 
> I did not change the subject:  I merely gave an illustration of how asinine was the 'information' presented by another poster.
> 
> It's probably best, Loinie, to avoid making assumptions about what others are thinking, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> An "illustration"?
> 
> You gave an "illustration" that had nothing to do with the conversation.
> 
> And that is changing the subject.
> 
> 
> *Boo-yah!*
Click to expand...


How does another occupied people's resistance to occupation *NOT* relate to the conversation?  If 'Bobby' and other Irish prisoners could be discussed, why not other 'freedom fighters' as well?

Did I miss the election where you got left in charge of deciding what was 'on topic'?


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

MHunterB said:


> "Let's drag these Zionist scum to the ICC and slam these Jewish Supremacist war criminals into prisons, they can cry out Heil Netanyahu from their jail cells!"
> 
> I think this quote from sherri demonstrates far less interest in "justice", than in attacking and imprisoning people simply for being Zionists....she consistently posts as though Zionism itself is some kind of a crime, and wantonly presents the most degraded dregs of  'Zionism' as though they are the mainstream.
> 
> It's exactly as if others were to claim the KKK represented 'Protestant Christianity' and slammed sherri and others for being a party to all those lynchings, etc.



What is  wrong with desiring justice for war criminals?

Why must you keep choosing to embrace Injustice versus justice?


----------



## Connery

loinboy said:


> Connery said:
> 
> 
> 
> Like I said if the terms of the agreement between the parties run contrary to the law the agreement will be declared void _ab initio_.
> 
> 
> 
> Any law from the UNSC, supersedes contract law.
Click to expand...


The agreement passed muster in the UN.

"The recent prisoner exchange agreement between Israel and Hamas showed that it was possible with sufficient exercise of political will to overcome long-standing impasses in the Middle East, the United Nations political affairs chief told the Security Council..."

Security Council Is Told Israel-Hamas Prisoner Exchange Offers Hope of Easing Long-standing Middle East Impasse  Given Determination, Political Will


----------



## MHunterB

Loinie, your comments are simply getting more ridiculous.  I see no point in attempting to discuss with ideologues who are still busy claiming Israel *shouldn't* exist in any form or size. 

 You're entitled to your opinion, of course - but there's no requirement for me to take you seriously while you continue to mouth such garbage and make the kind of comments usually relating to such meaningless activities as sports competitions & rivalries.  

Feel free to make more crude remarks insinuating I lack courage or anything else:  all of your fussing and fuming at me is still not addressing the topic.


----------



## MHunterB

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Let's drag these Zionist scum to the ICC and slam these Jewish Supremacist war criminals into prisons, they can cry out Heil Netanyahu from their jail cells!"
> 
> I think this quote from sherri demonstrates far less interest in "justice", than in attacking and imprisoning people simply for being Zionists....she consistently posts as though Zionism itself is some kind of a crime, and wantonly presents the most degraded dregs of  'Zionism' as though they are the mainstream.
> 
> It's exactly as if others were to claim the KKK represented 'Protestant Christianity' and slammed sherri and others for being a party to all those lynchings, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is  wrong with desiring justice for war criminals?
> 
> Why must you keep choosing to embrace Injustice versus justice?
Click to expand...


You're wrong about that.  I don't see being a Zionist as a 'war crime':  you choose to do exactly that, which is the problem here.    

It's sherri who makes the wrong choice - revenge over justice and reconciliation.  There's no reconciliation to be had from dragging and slamming.


----------



## MHunterB

Connery said:


> loinboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Connery said:
> 
> 
> 
> Like I said if the terms of the agreement between the parties run contrary to the law the agreement will be declared void _ab initio_.
> 
> 
> 
> Any law from the UNSC, supersedes contract law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The agreement passed muster in the UN.
> 
> "The recent prisoner exchange agreement between Israel and Hamas showed that it was possible with sufficient exercise of political will to overcome long-standing impasses in the Middle East, the United Nations political affairs chief told the Security Council..."
> 
> Security Council Is Told Israel-Hamas Prisoner Exchange Offers Hope of Easing Long-standing Middle East Impasse  Given Determination, Political Will
Click to expand...


IOW, that exchange had the UNSC 'seal of approval'?  Whatever conditions were involved were approved of by the UNSC?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> All resistance to Occupation is labelled terrorism by Israel, armed resistance and nonviolent resistance. This is true desipe the fact we all know occupation invites resistance and both types of resistance are lawful under intl law. I was just reading an article about Bassem Tamimi's last arrest, it was for participating in a BDS event and he was sentenced to four months imprisonment for that act of nonviolent resistance. Israel labels actions that are lawful under intl law as terrorism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *This is true desipe the fact we all know occupation invites resistance and both types of resistance are lawful under intl law. *
> 
> 
> Arab terrorism is not lawful under international law. Even if they had a gay leader who died of AIDS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, there is no such intl law that says Arab terrorism is unlawful. We do not even have a definition of terrorism under intl law. So, you should refrain from discussing intl law, when you so obviously know nothing about it.
> 
> I know no gay leaders dying of aids, I guess it takes a gay dude like you to know about things like that!
Click to expand...


Your Egyptian buddy, Arafat, took it up the ass.
He died of AIDS. 
Back on your knees.


----------



## Billo_Really

MHunterB said:


> How does another occupied people's resistance to occupation *NOT* relate to the conversation?  If 'Bobby' and other Irish prisoners could be discussed, why not other 'freedom fighters' as well?
> 
> Did I miss the election where you got left in charge of deciding what was 'on topic'?


Because they're not the ones being occupied by the Israeli's, you dumbass!


----------



## Billo_Really

MHunterB said:


> Loinie, your comments are simply getting more ridiculous.  I see no point in attempting to discuss with ideologues who are still busy claiming Israel *shouldn't* exist in any form or size.
> 
> You're entitled to your opinion, of course - but there's no requirement for me to take you seriously while you continue to mouth such garbage and make the kind of comments usually relating to such meaningless activities as sports competitions & rivalries.
> 
> Feel free to make more crude remarks insinuating I lack courage or anything else:  all of your fussing and fuming at me is still not addressing the topic.


I've never said Israel has no right to exist, so who the fuck are you talking to?

I said states do not have rights, people do.  There's a difference.


----------



## Connery

MHunterB said:


> Connery said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> loinboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any law from the UNSC, supersedes contract law.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The agreement passed muster in the UN.
> 
> "The recent prisoner exchange agreement between Israel and Hamas showed that it was possible with sufficient exercise of political will to overcome long-standing impasses in the Middle East, the United Nations political affairs chief told the Security Council..."
> 
> Security Council Is Told Israel-Hamas Prisoner Exchange Offers Hope of Easing Long-standing Middle East Impasse  Given Determination, Political Will
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> IOW, that exchange had the UNSC 'seal of approval'?  Whatever conditions were involved were approved of by the UNSC?
Click to expand...


It was praised and embraced. All terms were discussed and digested. There is no way of getting around the terms or adding terms after there was an agreement.

Indeed a variety situations and responses were discussed., "LYNN PASCOE, Under-Secretary-General for Political Affairs, recounted the 18 October start of a prisoner exchange agreement between Israel and Hamas, in which Israeli Sergeant Gilad Shalit, held without international access since 2006, was released and 447 Palestinian prisoners, many of whom had been jailed for attacks on Israelis, were released, mostly to Gaza, but also to the West Bank, East Jerusalem, the occupied Syrian Golan and Israel proper.  Forty-two prisoners were released to Turkey, Qatar, Syria and Jordan.  In all, 205 were transferred to locations other than their previous residence.

Unfortunately, he said, Hamas officials and some released prisoners lauded violent resistance in public statements following the agreement."

Sammi was one of the lucky ones to be released pursuant to the agreement between Israel and Palestine.


----------



## Hossfly

loinboy said:


> Connery said:
> 
> 
> 
> Neither of you make any sense. There are conditions set forth by the parties which were breached and the one who acted to violate those terms acted to his own detriment.
> 
> 
> 
> And the conditions presented by the Israeli's are ridiculous and have nothing to do with their security, but everything to do with being mean-spirited assholes who are just trying to make life as hard as possible for the Palestinian's.
> 
> If anyone tried to treat me like you treat the Palestinian's, I'd beat the holy shit out of them, then have a sandwich on their carcas.
Click to expand...

My, my, does anyone think they will ever see Mr. Tough Guy saying anything about beating up the Muslims who are busy killing Catholics and other Christians?  Mr. Tough Guy would get on his knees begging them to leave him alone because he wouldn't want to be suffering the same faith as the other Infidels.  I guess on a forum you can make-believe that you are a real tough guy when you could be that wimp falling off some barstool trying to keep up with the other guys.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Connery said:


> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Connery said:
> 
> 
> 
> The agreement passed muster in the UN.
> 
> "The recent prisoner exchange agreement between Israel and Hamas showed that it was possible with sufficient exercise of political will to overcome long-standing impasses in the Middle East, the United Nations political affairs chief told the Security Council..."
> 
> Security Council Is Told Israel-Hamas Prisoner Exchange Offers Hope of Easing Long-standing Middle East Impasse &#8212; &#8216;Given Determination, Political Will&#8217;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IOW, that exchange had the UNSC 'seal of approval'?  Whatever conditions were involved were approved of by the UNSC?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was praised and embraced. All terms were discussed and digested. There is no way of getting around the terms or adding terms after there was an agreement.
> 
> Indeed a variety situations and responses were discussed., "LYNN PASCOE, Under-Secretary-General for Political Affairs, recounted the 18 October start of a prisoner exchange agreement between Israel and Hamas, in which Israeli Sergeant Gilad Shalit, held without international access since 2006, was released and 447 Palestinian prisoners, many of whom had been jailed for attacks on Israelis, were released, mostly to Gaza, but also to the West Bank, East Jerusalem, the occupied Syrian Golan and Israel proper.  Forty-two prisoners were released to Turkey, Qatar, Syria and Jordan.  In all, 205 were transferred to locations other than their previous residence.
> 
> Unfortunately, he said, Hamas officials and some released prisoners lauded violent resistance in public statements following the agreement."
> 
> Sammi was one of the lucky ones to be released pursuant to the agreement between Israel and Palestine.
Click to expand...


Conman, 

The Fourth Geneva Convention grants basic human rights to those living under Occupation and that includes freedom of movement within the occupied territories. Restrictions imposed by the Occupier that prevent Samer from traveling inside the occupied territories, that includes East Jerusalem and the West Bank violate The Fourth Geneva Convention. 

Israel needs to abide by intl law, charge Samer with a new offense that constitutes a proper crime punishable under intl law standards, or release him.

I think we need UN sanctions against Israel over this, over these continuing wilful war crimes of unlawfully detaining Palestinian prisoners, I noticed that video I posted today , that in it, human rights experts were suggesting sanctions as a course of action the intl community needs to pursue. I expect they are at work on drafting a UN Resolution about these Israeli continuing intl war crimes right now.

Sherri


----------



## Billo_Really

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Conman,
> 
> The Fourth Geneva Convention grants basic human rights to those living under Occupation and that includes freedom of movement within the occupied territories. Restrictions imposed by the Occupier that prevent Samer from traveling inside the occupied territories, that includes East Jerusalem and the West Bank violate The Fourth Geneva Convention.
> 
> Israel needs to abide by intl law, charge Samer with a new offense that constitutes a proper crime punishable under intl law standards, or release him.
> 
> I think we need UN sanctions against Israel over this, over these continuing wilful war crimes of unlawfully detaining Palestinian prisoners, I noticed that video I posted today , that in it, human rights experts were suggesting sanctions as a course of action the intl community needs to pursue. I expect they are at work on drafting a UN Resolution about these Israeli continuing intl war crimes right now.
> 
> Sherri


That ain't gonna happen until we stop using our UNSC veto to protect them after they commit crimes against humanity.

I myself, am doing my part, by writing my elected representatives and letting them know, I have no intention of voting for anyone giving Israel unconditional support.


----------



## Connery

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Connery said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> 
> IOW, that exchange had the UNSC 'seal of approval'?  Whatever conditions were involved were approved of by the UNSC?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was praised and embraced. All terms were discussed and digested. There is no way of getting around the terms or adding terms after there was an agreement.
> 
> Indeed a variety situations and responses were discussed., "LYNN PASCOE, Under-Secretary-General for Political Affairs, recounted the 18 October start of a prisoner exchange agreement between Israel and Hamas, in which Israeli Sergeant Gilad Shalit, held without international access since 2006, was released and 447 Palestinian prisoners, many of whom had been jailed for attacks on Israelis, were released, mostly to Gaza, but also to the West Bank, East Jerusalem, the occupied Syrian Golan and Israel proper.  Forty-two prisoners were released to Turkey, Qatar, Syria and Jordan.  In all, 205 were transferred to locations other than their previous residence.
> 
> Unfortunately, he said, Hamas officials and some released prisoners lauded violent resistance in public statements following the agreement."
> 
> Sammi was one of the lucky ones to be released pursuant to the agreement between Israel and Palestine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Conman,
> 
> The Fourth Geneva Convention grants basic human rights to those living under Occupation and that includes freedom of movement within the occupied territories. Restrictions imposed by the Occupier that prevent Samer from traveling inside the occupied territories, that includes East Jerusalem and the West Bank violate The Fourth Geneva Convention.
> 
> Israel needs to abide by intl law, charge Samer with a new offense that constitutes a proper crime punishable under intl law standards, or release him.
> 
> I think we need UN sanctions against Israel over this, over these continuing wilful war crimes of unlawfully detaining Palestinian prisoners, I noticed that video I posted today , that in it, human rights experts were suggesting sanctions as a course of action the intl community needs to pursue. I expect they are at work on drafting a UN Resolution about these Israeli continuing intl war crimes right now.
> 
> Sherri
Click to expand...


What you think and what is are two different things counselor. When the Palestinian government asserts there was a breach of the agreement then I will start to take sammi's plight seriously. Otherwise you and your goons are dupes for this fraud. He eats, he has attempted murder of civilians and broke the terms of his release.


----------



## Billo_Really

Hossfly said:


> My, my, does anyone think they will ever see Mr. Tough Guy saying anything about beating up the Muslims who are busy killing Catholics and other Christians?  Mr. Tough Guy would get on his knees begging them to leave him alone because he wouldn't want to be suffering the same faith as the other Infidels.  I guess on a forum you can make-believe that you are a real tough guy when you could be that wimp falling off some barstool trying to keep up with the other guys.


If it will make you feel any better, if a muslim tried to treat me like an Israeli would, I'd beat the shit out of him to.

The only difference is, I'd eat my sandwich at a later time.


----------



## MHunterB

loinboy said:


> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> 
> How does another occupied people's resistance to occupation *NOT* relate to the conversation?  If 'Bobby' and other Irish prisoners could be discussed, why not other 'freedom fighters' as well?
> 
> Did I miss the election where you got left in charge of deciding what was 'on topic'?
> 
> 
> 
> Because they're not the ones being occupied by the Israeli's, you XXXXXXX  (obnoxious name-calling edited out by Marg)!
Click to expand...


Loinie - you have my permission to criticize my posts for being off-topic AFTER you've criticized seal for his several references to other 'resisters' in other places as also being off-topic.  

You do NOT have my permission to use the kind of derogatory epithets which you have to me:  I request that you stop such disruptive behavior.

And while we're at it - do please TRY  to remember that plurals don't have apostrophes.


----------



## Billo_Really

MHunterB said:


> Loinie - you have my permission to criticize my posts for being off-topic AFTER you've criticized seal for his several references to other 'resisters' in other places as also being off-topic.
> 
> You do NOT have my permission to use the kind of derogatory epithets which you have to me:  I request that you stop such disruptive behavior.
> 
> And while we're at it - do please TRY  to remember that plurals don't have apostrophes.


You have my permission to say whatever the fuck you please.

I don't try to filter peoples conversations, I can handle what others say.


----------



## MHunterB

loinboy said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Conman,
> 
> The Fourth Geneva Convention grants basic human rights to those living under Occupation and that includes freedom of movement within the occupied territories. Restrictions imposed by the Occupier that prevent Samer from traveling inside the occupied territories, that includes East Jerusalem and the West Bank violate The Fourth Geneva Convention.
> 
> Israel needs to abide by intl law, charge Samer with a new offense that constitutes a proper crime punishable under intl law standards, or release him.
> 
> I think we need UN sanctions against Israel over this, over these continuing wilful war crimes of unlawfully detaining Palestinian prisoners, I noticed that video I posted today , that in it, human rights experts were suggesting sanctions as a course of action the intl community needs to pursue. I expect they are at work on drafting a UN Resolution about these Israeli continuing intl war crimes right now.
> 
> Sherri
> 
> 
> 
> That ain't gonna happen until we stop using our UNSC veto to protect them after they commit crimes against humanity.
> 
> I myself, am doing my part, by writing my elected representatives and letting them know, I have no intention of voting for anyone giving Israel unconditional support.
Click to expand...


Nobody from the US Government is giving Israel 'unconditional' support - that's just the idiocy some resort to who are against ANY support for Israel of any kind to any degree.

Such 'reduction ad absurdam' tactics only make the ones indulging in same appear like desperate and ignorant fools.

Every single 'Palestinian' detained by Israel cannot possibly be 'unlawfully' detained.


----------



## MHunterB

loinboy said:


> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> 
> Loinie - you have my permission to criticize my posts for being off-topic AFTER you've criticized seal for his several references to other 'resisters' in other places as also being off-topic.
> 
> You do NOT have my permission to use the kind of derogatory epithets which you have to me:  I request that you stop such disruptive behavior.
> 
> And while we're at it - do please TRY  to remember that plurals don't have apostrophes.
> 
> 
> 
> You have my permission to say whatever the fuck you please.
> 
> I don't try to filter peoples conversations, I can handle what others say.
Click to expand...


STOP being verbally abusive, Loinie:  it only makes you look like a failing bully.  Oh, and that includes your snarky false innuendos as well.


----------



## Billo_Really

MHunterB said:


> STOP being verbally abusive, Loinie:  it only makes you look like a failing bully.  Oh, and that includes your snarky false innuendos as well.


And you don't think constantly repeating bullshit sarcasms, like the Pals should be thankful for security fences, is not verbally abusive to others?

I bet you think genocide is okay, as long as you're polite about it?


----------



## Billo_Really

MHunterB said:


> Nobody from the US Government is giving Israel 'unconditional' support - that's just the idiocy some resort to who are against ANY support for Israel of any kind to any degree.
> 
> Such 'reduction ad absurdam' tactics only make the ones indulging in same appear like desperate and ignorant fools.
> 
> Every single 'Palestinian' detained by Israel cannot possibly be 'unlawfully' detained.


Name one condition we have set for the Israeli's as a condition of our support.

Just one!


----------



## Hossfly

loinboy said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Conman,
> 
> The Fourth Geneva Convention grants basic human rights to those living under Occupation and that includes freedom of movement within the occupied territories. Restrictions imposed by the Occupier that prevent Samer from traveling inside the occupied territories, that includes East Jerusalem and the West Bank violate The Fourth Geneva Convention.
> 
> Israel needs to abide by intl law, charge Samer with a new offense that constitutes a proper crime punishable under intl law standards, or release him.
> 
> I think we need UN sanctions against Israel over this, over these continuing wilful war crimes of unlawfully detaining Palestinian prisoners, I noticed that video I posted today , that in it, human rights experts were suggesting sanctions as a course of action the intl community needs to pursue. I expect they are at work on drafting a UN Resolution about these Israeli continuing intl war crimes right now.
> 
> Sherri
> 
> 
> 
> That ain't gonna happen until we stop using our UNSC veto to protect them after they commit crimes against humanity.
> 
> I myself, am doing my part, by writing my elected representatives and letting them know, I have no intention of voting for anyone giving Israel unconditional support.
Click to expand...

Let me get this straight. You are writing to members of ZOG to complain about Israel?  I've heard everything now. Bwaaaaaaahahahahahah!


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Connery said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> 
> IOW, that exchange had the UNSC 'seal of approval'?  Whatever conditions were involved were approved of by the UNSC?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was praised and embraced. All terms were discussed and digested. There is no way of getting around the terms or adding terms after there was an agreement.
> 
> Indeed a variety situations and responses were discussed., "LYNN PASCOE, Under-Secretary-General for Political Affairs, recounted the 18 October start of a prisoner exchange agreement between Israel and Hamas, in which Israeli Sergeant Gilad Shalit, held without international access since 2006, was released and 447 Palestinian prisoners, many of whom had been jailed for attacks on Israelis, were released, mostly to Gaza, but also to the West Bank, East Jerusalem, the occupied Syrian Golan and Israel proper.  Forty-two prisoners were released to Turkey, Qatar, Syria and Jordan.  In all, 205 were transferred to locations other than their previous residence.
> 
> Unfortunately, he said, Hamas officials and some released prisoners lauded violent resistance in public statements following the agreement."
> 
> Sammi was one of the lucky ones to be released pursuant to the agreement between Israel and Palestine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Conman,
> 
> The Fourth Geneva Convention grants basic human rights to those living under Occupation and that includes freedom of movement within the occupied territories. Restrictions imposed by the Occupier that prevent Samer from traveling inside the occupied territories, that includes East Jerusalem and the West Bank violate The Fourth Geneva Convention.
> 
> Israel needs to abide by intl law, charge Samer with a new offense that constitutes a proper crime punishable under intl law standards, or release him.
> 
> I think we need UN sanctions against Israel over this, over these continuing wilful war crimes of unlawfully detaining Palestinian prisoners, I noticed that video I posted today , that in it, human rights experts were suggesting sanctions as a course of action the intl community needs to pursue. I expect they are at work on drafting a UN Resolution about these Israeli continuing intl war crimes right now.
> 
> Sherri
Click to expand...


I want to address where these rights of movement are addressed in intl law. It is not just The Fourth Geneva Convention, but also other intl treaties. 

The right of residents of the Occupied Territories to move about freely in the occupied territory is recognized by Article 13 of the Universal Declaration of Human Rights. Also, this right is addressed by Article 12 Of The International Covenant on Civil And Political Rights. And, under The Fourth Geneva Convention, as occupier, Israel is required to ensure the safety and well being of the local residents and to maintain normal living conditions for them. Freedom of movement is also important because it is a prerequsite for the exercise of other rights, which are set forth in the International Covenant On Economic, Social, and Cultural Rights. The rights infringed upon by restrictions on movement are the right to work (Article 6), the right to an adequate standard of living (article 11), the right to health (Article 12), the right to education (article 13), and the right to protection of family life (Article 10).


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

irosie91 said:


> sherri yet struggles in her quest for the attainment of perfection
> in the skill of obscene  Sophistry in the name of isa and the rapist.



I feel so sorry for you, for your hate of Gentiles, pathetic to be old and dying soon and  consumed with all that hate! And, sadly, I do not expect all that hate is going to bode well for you in the afterlife. But there is still time to let go of it and repent of your sin of hate of Gentiles and turn to God, act now, please do not wait, the time to act is running out!


----------



## irosie91

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> sherri yet struggles in her quest for the attainment of perfection
> in the skill of obscene  Sophistry in the name of isa and the rapist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I feel so sorry for you, for your hate of Gentiles, pathetic to be old and dying soon and  consumed with all that hate! And, sadly, I do not expect all that hate is going to bode well for you in the afterlife. But there is still time to let go of it and repent of your sin of hate of Gentiles and turn to God, act now, please do not wait, the time to act is running out!
Click to expand...


thanks for the giggle   sherri----LONGEVITY is an inherited trait----My mother is 93 
and her mother lived to 97.   Interestingly enough---physiologically  
all three of us are virtually clones.   Your insistence that there is a concept  
HATRED OF GENTILES ----is another risible notion     How does "HATRED OF 
GENTILES"   manifest?     Did you find the concept of  "HATRED OF GENTILES" 
in the words of  Jesus?     well--someone claimed he did use the adage 
"cast not your pearls before swine.....     "   which I considered a bit crass 
if the report is true-------it would have been nicer if the editors had 
edited it out.    Hatred of....this or that group.... has manifested with violence 
and blood shed since the apes encountered each other at the water-hole. 

In human history----the overwhelming bulk of genocidal blood shed 
has been at the hands of ----the two   ISA RESPECTING   groups ----
the ass lickers of the rapist and the spawn of constantine.  In general--
he spawn of constantine progresses to extinction---but there are living 
fossils -----like you..    No one should be surprised that the remaining 
spawn of constantine----seek out the ass lickers of the rapist.   Even 
ADOLF ABU ALI  had to seek friends in that shit hole.   At home he 
had to watch his back constantly as ----his countrymen began to 
repudiate the filth he and you so adore----the legacy of constantine


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

irosie91 said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> sherri yet struggles in her quest for the attainment of perfection
> in the skill of obscene  Sophistry in the name of isa and the rapist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I feel so sorry for you, for your hate of Gentiles, pathetic to be old and dying soon and  consumed with all that hate! And, sadly, I do not expect all that hate is going to bode well for you in the afterlife. But there is still time to let go of it and repent of your sin of hate of Gentiles and turn to God, act now, please do not wait, the time to act is running out!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> thanks for the giggle   sherri----LONGEVITY is an inherited trait----My mother is 93
> and her mother lived to 97.   Interestingly enough---physiologically
> all three of us are virtually clones.   Your insistence that there is a concept
> HATRED OF GENTILES ----is another risible notion     How does "HATRED OF
> GENTILES"   manifest?     Did you find the concept of  "HATRED OF GENTILES"
> in the words of  Jesus?     well--someone claimed he did use the adage
> "cast not your pearls before swine.....     "   which I considered a bit crass
> if the report is true-------it would have been nicer if the editors had
> edited it out.    Hatred of....this or that group.... has manifested with violence
> and blood shed since the apes encountered each other at the water-hole.
> 
> In human history----the overwhelming bulk of genocidal blood shed
> has been at the hands of ----the two   ISA RESPECTING   groups ----
> the ass lickers of the rapist and the spawn of constantine.  In general--
> he spawn of constantine progresses to extinction---but there are living
> fossils -----like you..    No one should be surprised that the remaining
> spawn of constantine----seek out the ass lickers of the rapist.   Even
> ADOLF ABU ALI  had to seek friends in that shit hole.   At home he
> had to watch his back constantly as ----his countrymen began to
> repudiate the filth he and you so adore----the legacy of constantine
Click to expand...


rosie,

I speak of hate of Gentiles because you blame the world's problems on Christians and Muslims, all the time you do this in your posts.

Why don't you look a little closer at history? The hate and killing was always there, it was there before Jesus and Mohammed lived, it was there before Constantine. It was not their fault or their teachings that caused it. It is the sin/evil in man, that any man can choose to act upon, in any place and time, that men have been acting upon since the beginning of time of  mankind here on earth. Look at the ethnic cleansing in The Old Testament, it was not of God. Christians did bad things, too, once they were no longer a minority they more and more adopted the ways of the world, turning away from the pacifism of the early church. We struggle against forces of good and forces of evil within ourselves, our entire lives are struggles between these forces in us. Blaming bad things on certain people or hating certain people only poisons our own minds, it certainly does not hurt those we feel those feelings about. 

I hate war and all that is a part of it. Hurting and hating, seeing the victims and seeing what the hurting and hating do to those killing, too. And my own ancestors fought in the Revolutionary War, am I supposed to be proud of that? The world tells me that. And it would have been hard to avoid the fighting, I think a battle was fought on their land, it was 6 brothers, I think 2 or more of them died in the war. I guess you see them as the legacy of Constantine. But if that is so, anyone fighting in a war in any place or time is part of that the same warmonger legacy. 

Hypocrisy is seeing that bad things in history are all another group's fault, not one's own people's fault. And being blind to one's own people's faults. Closing one's eyes to the Injustices of one's own people!

Open your eyes and look at the Injustices in the Occupation, like the prisoner abuses, confront them, these Injustices are not good for the Occupiers or those occupied. The Injustices do not give Israel peace and security, they insure conflict that has no end until that conflict destroys Israel.

Sherri


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AP7qa23M1H4&feature=youtube_gdata_player]Tribute to a Jerusalem Son - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billo_Really

Hossfly said:


> Let me get this straight. You are writing to members of ZOG to complain about Israel?  I've heard everything now. Bwaaaaaaahahahahahah!


No stupid!  I write to my state senators and the congressman in my district.  That's what you do here in America.  That's one of the ways American's solve problems in this country.  We don't do Islamic or Jewish jihad.  We address our grievances to our elected officials and if that doesn't work, we deal with them in the voting booth.


----------



## MHunterB

loinboy said:


> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> 
> STOP being verbally abusive, Loinie:  it only makes you look like a failing bully.  Oh, and that includes your snarky false innuendos as well.
> 
> 
> 
> And you don't think constantly repeating bullshit sarcasms, like the Pals should be thankful for security fences, is not verbally abusive to others?
> 
> I bet you think genocide is okay, as long as you're polite about it?
Click to expand...


I was discussing your addresses to me:  if you want to broaden the scope - then you should be also addressing the issue of someone claiming others are serving the Devil/ being paid to post here.

Since you've never done that:  I figure the above was simply a further attempt by you to evade discussing your continuing unwarranted rudeness to me.


----------



## Connery

*WHAT HAVE WE LEARNED ABOUT SAMER ISSAWI​*

Samer Issawi of Issawiyeh, Jerusalem was arrested in April 2002 and sentenced to 26 years for attempted murder, belonging to an unrecognized (terror) organization, military training, and possession of weapons, arms and explosive materials. 

Sammi was a third party beneficiary of  an agreement between Israel and Hamas to release Israeli soldier Gilad Shalit in exchange for 1,027 prisoners, he was then  released during the Gilad Shalit prisoner exchange.

The UN Security Council gave it's overwhelming approval of the Israeli/Palastinian agreement for prisoner exchange. 

In July 2012 Sammi reportedly violated the terms of his release by leaving Jerusalem and crossing into the nearby neighborhood of A-Ram, and was therefore rearrested. 

According to Israeli and Palestinian officials Sammi eats periodically although it is claimed that Sammi is a on a hunger strike.

Amended: see post 2297.....http://www.usmessageboard.com/6864022-post2297.html


----------



## irosie91

I am curious    Connery----did  Samer---in his trial provide an explanation as to  his  "peaceful"  reasons for harboring weapons and explosives?,    Do 
you have any information on the  "attempted murder charge" ----was it a planned terrorist action and what was the evidence like?

in the US---the crime you described would probably be a life sentence


----------



## Connery

irosie91 said:


> I am curious    Connery----did  Samer---in his trial provide an explanation as to  his  "peaceful"  reasons for harboring weapons and explosives?,    Do
> you have any information on the  "attempted murder charge" ----was it a planned terrorist action and what was the evidence like?
> 
> in the US---the crime you described would probably be a life sentence



Rosie I am so glad you asked. I will amend my post to include your question...

*WHAT HAVE WE LEARNED ABOUT SAMER ISSAWI​*

Samer Issawi of Issawiyeh, Jerusalem was arrested in April 2002 and sentenced to 26 years for attempted murder, belonging to an unrecognized (terror) organization, military training, and possession of weapons, arms and explosive materials. 

Sammi was a third party beneficiary of  an agreement between Israel and Hamas to release Israeli soldier Gilad Shalit in exchange for 1,027 prisoners, he was then  released during the Gilad Shalit prisoner exchange.

The UN Security Council gave it's overwhelming approval of the Israeli/Palastinian agreement for prisoner exchange. 

In July 2012 Sammi reportedly violated the terms of his release by leaving Jerusalem and crossing into the nearby neighborhood of A-Ram, and was therefore rearrested. 

According to Israeli and Palestinian officials Sammi eats periodically although it is claimed that Sammi is a on a hunger strike.

Amended


"Capt. Eytan Buchman, an IDF spokesman, has provided additional details about Issawi's terror activities. He writes that Issawi  was convicted of severe crimes, which including five attempts of intentional death. This included four shootings, between July 2001 and February 2002, in which Isawi and his partners fired on police cars and buses travelling between Ma'ale Adumim and Jerusalem. In one attack, a policeman was injured and required surgery. On October 30, 2001, Isawi, together with an accomplice, fired at two students walking from the Hebrew University campus to their car in a nearby parking lot. In another case, Isawi provided guns and explosive devices to a squad, who fired on a bus. Finally, in December 2001, Isawi ordered an attack on security personnel at Hebrew University, providing a squad with a pistol and a pipebomb. Two of the squad members tracked security personnel but opted not to execute the attack."


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, there is no such intl law that says Arab terrorism is unlawful. We do not even have a definition of terrorism under intl law. So, you should refrain from discussing intl law, when you so obviously know nothing about it.
> 
> I know no gay leaders dying of aids, I guess it takes a gay dude like you to know about things like that!
> 
> 
> 
> I guess Frau Sherri is behind the time that she doesn't know Arafat was Gay.  I wonder what Frau Sherri thinks about the Iranians hanging Gays, or that there are Muslim clerics calling for the death of all Gays.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think you are simply revealing to all of us you are gay, with all this obsession over gays! And I could really care less what your sexual preference is or that of Toddy boy or that of any dead dudes, either! No idea why you think Arafat means anything to me!
Click to expand...


Arafat doesn't mean anything to you?
But he invented your favorite nationality.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Toddsterpatriot said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> I guess Frau Sherri is behind the time that she doesn't know Arafat was Gay.  I wonder what Frau Sherri thinks about the Iranians hanging Gays, or that there are Muslim clerics calling for the death of all Gays.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think you are simply revealing to all of us you are gay, with all this obsession over gays! And I could really care less what your sexual preference is or that of Toddy boy or that of any dead dudes, either! No idea why you think Arafat means anything to me!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Arafat doesn't mean anything to you?
> But he invented your favorite nationality.
Click to expand...


Palestine is the name for the land that goes back thousands of years, before the name Israel was even uttered!


----------



## Connery

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Palestine is the name for the land that goes back thousands of years, before the name Israel was even uttered!



A totally meaningless fact,  if true.

You are attempting to derail your own thread. 

Sammi is a terrorist that has been jailed, given a change at freedom and violated the terms of his release.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

irosie91 said:


> I am curious    Connery----did  Samer---in his trial provide an explanation as to  his  "peaceful"  reasons for harboring weapons and explosives?,    Do
> you have any information on the  "attempted murder charge" ----was it a planned terrorist action and what was the evidence like?
> 
> in the US---the crime you described would probably be a life sentence



Amnesty reports 8000 Palestinians were arrested in 2002 and subjected to crimes against humanity, arbitrary detentions and torture and unfair trials. I provided the link to their report. I hope you do not suggest these kangaroo courts that were documented to be in violation of intl law have any credibilty. They have none.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think you are simply revealing to all of us you are gay, with all this obsession over gays! And I could really care less what your sexual preference is or that of Toddy boy or that of any dead dudes, either! No idea why you think Arafat means anything to me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Arafat doesn't mean anything to you?
> But he invented your favorite nationality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Palestine is the name for the land that goes back thousands of years, before the name Israel was even uttered!
Click to expand...


You are wrong, the opposite of right.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Connery said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Palestine is the name for the land that goes back thousands of years, before the name Israel was even uttered!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A totally meaningless fact,  if true.
> 
> You are attempting to derail your own thread.
> 
> Sammi is a terrorist that has been jailed, given a change at freedom and violated the terms of his release.
Click to expand...


Samer is a Martyr for God, a Palestinian Gandhi, and his detention violates intl law and is a war crime. Zionists like you always hunted down and persecuted and killed men like Samer. We know who you follow! You disgust me and your lies I will never stop speaking out against them.


----------



## Billo_Really

MHunterB said:


> I was discussing your addresses to me...


And I was addressing that by making the point you're not exactly a _*"beacon of cordiality", *_yourself.

If it seems   I am being an asshole, that's only because I'm better at it than you are.  And the majority of the times when I am, it's because I'm reacting to someone's post to me.  Ergo, if you're not a dick to me, chances are, I won't be a dick to you.  But if you're gonna make sarcastic, bullshit comments, that you seem to repeat a lot, that's being just as rude as me.  The point is, the rudeness started with you.  And it was only after a dozen times of putting up with that rudeness, did I decide to let you have it back.

And now, I don't cut you anymore slack.  When you're a dick, I'm a dick.  You get what you give.  If you're respectful to me, I'll reciprocate.  But if you think you can get away with being rude to me and have me not be rude to you in return, that's when I start seeing "red".  Because I detest hypocrites.  And I make it a point to go after them whenever I run into one.


----------



## Connery

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Connery said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Palestine is the name for the land that goes back thousands of years, before the name Israel was even uttered!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A totally meaningless fact,  if true.
> 
> You are attempting to derail your own thread.
> 
> Sammi is a terrorist that has been jailed, given a change at freedom and violated the terms of his release.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Samer is a Martyr for God, a Palestinian Gandhi, and his detention violates intl law and is a war crime. Zionists like you always hunted down and persecuted and killed men like Samer. We know who you follow! You disgust me and your lies I will never stop speaking out against them.
Click to expand...



No sherri this is Sammi......


*WHAT HAVE WE LEARNED ABOUT SAMER ISSAWI*​

Samer Issawi of Issawiyeh, Jerusalem was arrested in April 2002 and sentenced to 26 years for attempted murder, belonging to an unrecognized (terror) organization, military training, and possession of weapons, arms and explosive materials.
    Sammi was a third party beneficiary of an agreement between Israel and Hamas to release Israeli soldier Gilad Shalit in exchange for 1,027 prisoners, he was then released during the Gilad Shalit prisoner exchange.
    The UN Security Council gave it's overwhelming approval of the Israeli/Palastinian agreement for prisoner exchange.
    In July 2012 Sammi reportedly violated the terms of his release by leaving Jerusalem and crossing into the nearby neighborhood of A-Ram, and was therefore rearrested.
    According to Israeli and Palestinian officials Sammi eats periodically although it is claimed that Sammi is a on a hunger strike.


Amended


"Capt. Eytan Buchman, an IDF spokesman, has provided additional details about Issawi's terror activities. He writes that Issawi was convicted of severe crimes, which including five attempts of intentional death. This included four shootings, between July 2001 and February 2002, in which Isawi and his partners fired on police cars and buses travelling between Ma'ale Adumim and Jerusalem. In one attack, a policeman was injured and required surgery. On October 30, 2001, Isawi, together with an accomplice, fired at two students walking from the Hebrew University campus to their car in a nearby parking lot. In another case, Isawi provided guns and explosive devices to a squad, who fired on a bus. Finally, in December 2001, Isawi ordered an attack on security personnel at Hebrew University, providing a squad with a pistol and a pipebomb. Two of the squad members tracked security personnel but opted not to execute the attack."


----------



## Hossfly

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> sherri yet struggles in her quest for the attainment of perfection
> in the skill of obscene  Sophistry in the name of isa and the rapist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I feel so sorry for you, for your hate of Gentiles, pathetic to be old and dying soon and  consumed with all that hate! And, sadly, I do not expect all that hate is going to bode well for you in the afterlife. But there is still time to let go of it and repent of your sin of hate of Gentiles and turn to God, act now, please do not wait, the time to act is running out!
Click to expand...

The funny thing about all this is that IRosie probably has more Gentile friends than Frau Sherri has Jewish or even Hindus friends.  I think the haters like Frau Sherri think they are insulting people by mentioning their age.  How would Frau Sherri like people to say that she could cross the street and a car could hit her and her life would over even though she is still  young or that she could get an incurable disease.  One never knows when their time is up, and Frau Sherri might think that she is a sorcerer and can tell the future. but that isn't so.  Or posters can be insulting to Frau Sherri and ask her when does she ever find the time to keep her family company since she is on the Internet day and night.  Maybe Frau Sherri should act fast now herself because if there is a Devil, she might be down there helping him shovel coal.  Don't forget to take a bikini, Frau Sherri.  It probably is very, very hot down there.


----------



## irosie91

The funny thing about all this is that IRosie probably has more Gentile friends than Frau Sherri has Jewish or even Hindus friends. I think the haters like Frau Sherri think they are insulting people by mentioning their age.


   even funnier----I probably have more muslim friends than does sherri

   I have probably been in more churches, mosques---and  well---attended 
   more HINDU  activities (never been in a hindu temple--but one buddhist)
    -----than she ever has---if ever


----------



## irosie91

000


connery said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> i am curious    connery----did  samer---in his trial provide an explanation as to  his  "peaceful"  reasons for harboring weapons and explosives?,    do
> you have any information on the  "attempted murder charge" ----was it a planned terrorist action and what was the evidence like?
> 
> In the us---the crime you described would probably be a life sentence
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rosie i am so glad you asked. I will amend my post to include your question...
> 
> *what have we learned about samer issawi​*
> 
> samer issawi of issawiyeh, jerusalem was arrested in april 2002 and sentenced to 26 years for attempted murder, belonging to an unrecognized (terror) organization, military
> training, and possession of weapons, arms and explosive materials.
> 
> sammi was a third party beneficiary of  an agreement between israel and hamas to
> release israeli soldier gilad shalit in exchange for 1,027 prisoners, he was then  released during the gilad shalit prisoner exchange.
> 
> the un security council gave it's overwhelming approval of the israeli/palastinian
> agreement for prisoner exchange.
> 
> in july 2012 sammi reportedly violated the terms of his release by leaving jerusalem
> and crossing into the nearby neighborhood of a-ram, and was therefore rearrested.
> 
> according to israeli and palestinian officials sammi eats periodically although it is claimed that sammi is a on a hunger strike.
> 
> amended
> 
> 
> 
> oh gee-----as evil as that?     Well---such people do not easily
> reform especially when there are  filthy whores in the usa  eager
> to lick his shit for his  "skills".     There is no easy approach---but i
> do hope  that if he is released his future victims include all those
> the the cock sucking  jihadist lawyer cherishes---and no one else
> 
> "capt. Eytan buchman, an idf spokesman, has provided additional details about issawi's terror activities. He writes that issawi  was convicted of severe crimes, which including five attempts of intentional death. This included four shootings, between july 2001 and february 2002, in which isawi and his partners fired on police cars and buses travelling between ma'ale adumim and jerusalem. In one attack, a policeman was injured and required surgery. On october 30, 2001, isawi, together with an accomplice, fired at two students walking from the hebrew university campus to their car in a nearby parking lot. In another case, isawi provided guns and explosive devices to a squad, who fired on a bus. Finally, in december 2001, isawi ordered an attack on security personnel at hebrew university, providing a squad with a pistol and a pipebomb. Two of the squad members tracked security personnel but opted not to execute the attack."
Click to expand...


----------



## MHunterB

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Connery said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Palestine is the name for the land that goes back thousands of years, before the name Israel was even uttered!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A totally meaningless fact,  if true.
> 
> You are attempting to derail your own thread.
> 
> Sammi is a terrorist that has been jailed, given a change at freedom and violated the terms of his release.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Samer is a Martyr for God, a Palestinian Gandhi, and his detention violates intl law and is a war crime. Zionists like you always hunted down and persecuted and killed men like Samer. We know who you follow! You disgust me and your lies I will never stop speaking out against them.
Click to expand...


When someone begins raving like the poster above (sherri) - it's easy to see they are incapable of rational discussion.


----------



## MHunterB

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> sherri yet struggles in her quest for the attainment of perfection
> in the skill of obscene  Sophistry in the name of isa and the rapist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I feel so sorry for you, for your hate of Gentiles, pathetic to be old and dying soon and  consumed with all that hate! And, sadly, I do not expect all that hate is going to bode well for you in the afterlife. But there is still time to let go of it and repent of your sin of hate of Gentiles and turn to God, act now, please do not wait, the time to act is running out!
Click to expand...


Now look at yourself in the mirror, sherri - and repeat that post, changing 'Gentiles' to 'Zionists'.....  Unless you understand that you need to take your own advice first, the advice you have will always be worthless.


----------



## irosie91

sherri lied----the word  PALESTINE---in fact  PALESTINA  
was invented by the greek historian  Herodotus  ---circa 
 400  BCE      which is a time of scholarship in many 
 parts of the world -----including babylond and Israel----it is 
 one of the most prolific of the  TALMUD WRITING TIMES 

 The word palestina is  GREEK ----which was close to the 
  language of the seafaring   AEGEANS    who had a kind of 
  colony in the northern part of  what is now GAZA----

  that society lasted centuries ---not milennia  probably 
  disbanded as a result of war and/or  weather-----in the first 
  millennium   BC-----the whole area saw shifting of demo-
  graphics.    It is amusing that sherri insists that the word 
  PALESTINE  is the  ORIGINAL word for the area since arabs
  cannot even PRONOUNCE IT  -----it is simply not a word with 
  semitic origins ----she is that stupid

  Romans were enamoured of all things GREEK---they 
  harbored a kind of awe of greek science and art etc  
  and thus picked up the word   PALESTINA ---for  
  Israel/judea----but actually it became something like 
  the official word for the area only after they sacked 
  Israel/judea in the first  century  CE     Sherri is that 
  stupid     They  even renamed  JERUSALEM to  
  AELIA CAPATOLINA      and they renamed  SHECHEM to 
  NEOPOLIS    (arabs cannot pronounce NEOPOLIS  so they 
  call the place  NABLUS   which also is NOT ARABIC )
  Sherri is that stupid----somehow she misses aspects of 
  knowlege so commonly known that even I know them---and 
  unlike  SHERRI----I do not resort to propaganda---just---a 
  penchant for picking up facts----here and there


----------



## Billo_Really

irosie91 said:


> sherri lied----


Think so?  Would you like me to prove that she didn't?  I don't mind.  It's not very hard.  You don't set the bar all that high, so it's really no trouble at all to do this.

*Sherri* said Palestine goes back a "thousands years".



> _Originally Posted by *SherriMunnerlyn*
> Palestine is the name for *the land that goes back thousands of years*, before the name Israel was even uttered!_



You said it started in 400BC.


irosie91 said:


> the word  PALESTINE---in fact  PALESTINA
> *was invented by the greek historian  Herodotus  ---circa
> 400  BCE*


If we take a conservative "thousands", meaning more than 1, that puts us at 2.  So if we subtract 2000 years from today, that puts her time estimate right in the ballpark of 400BC.  So you basically confirmed what she said as accurate.

And the difference of Palestine and Palestina, is nothing more than an issue of pronunciation. You're both talking about the same area of land.

You both said the same thing.  So your either both lying, or you're both speaking the truth.

"Sherri lied", boy is that a hoot!  Who the fuck are you?  Ms. Joe Wilson?  You say some pretty dumbass shit!


----------



## Billo_Really

MHunterB said:


> Why does she keep repeating such stupid grossly inaccurate fabrications and then insist her posts are worth reading?


Now that's rude!

Saying she_ "repeats stupid grossly inaccurate fabrications", _without showing (or explaining) why they are, is nothing more than a smear campaign.  Smearing someones credibility, because you don't like what they said, is very, very, rude.

And it's not just rude to *Sherri*, it's rude to everyone at this website that's happens to read your mean-spirited post.


----------



## AsheedMidrarwz

loinboy said:


> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why does she keep repeating such stupid grossly inaccurate fabrications and then insist her posts are worth reading?
> 
> 
> 
> Now that's rude!
> 
> Saying she_ "repeats stupid grossly inaccurate fabrications", _without showing (or explaining) why they are, is nothing more than a smear campaign.  Smearing someones credibility, because you don't like what they said, is very, very, rude.
> 
> And it's not just rude to *Sherri*, it's rude to everyone at this website that's happens to read your mean-spirited post.
Click to expand...


Oh, go fuck yourself.


----------



## Hossfly

AsheedMidrarwz said:


> loinboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why does she keep repeating such stupid grossly inaccurate fabrications and then insist her posts are worth reading?
> 
> 
> 
> Now that's rude!
> 
> Saying she_ "repeats stupid grossly inaccurate fabrications", _without showing (or explaining) why they are, is nothing more than a smear campaign.  Smearing someones credibility, because you don't like what they said, is very, very, rude.
> 
> And it's not just rude to *Sherri*, it's rude to everyone at this website that's happens to read your mean-spirited post.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, go fuck yourself.
Click to expand...

Can't. He has a bad back.


----------



## AsheedMidrarwz

Lointoy and cherry pit post their propaganda 24/7 and then whine about someone being "mean spirited".  Must be from Bezerkistan


----------



## irosie91

crotch-slob     Marge was alluding to sherri's  assertion 
that  the land ---which constituted the ancient kingdoms 
of Judah and Israel    and were located within a land 
mass known as CANAAN in ancient times----was 
called   "PALESTINE"   long before the kingdom's of 
israel and judah came into existence.    Sherri is 
parroting a very absurd element of islamic 
revisionist history.    The term  PALESTINA 
was introduced by the greek historian Herodotus 
because ---people who either spoke 
greek --or a language similar to greek ---to wit 
AEGEAN SEA FARING people maintained a 
colony in what is today northern Gaza.   
In the bible those people are called  
PHILISTINES.    They had a written 
language and a religion which seemed 
barbaric to jews----which may have involved 
child sacrifice.   At around the time of Herodotus 
they LEFT  the area.   It was a time of lots of 
demographic shift in the middle east due 
to LOTS OF WARS and also changes in weather 
affecting agriculture.   
for jews the same period of time involved lots of 
wars too and the  "BABYLONIAN CAPTIVITY"---which 
was---actually an exile of prominent jews--rulers - 
etc----a custom of conquorers in those days. 

Both the jews and the philistines were literate and 
there is no evidence whatsoever that   "israel/judea" 
was called  "PALESTINA"  in general use UNTIL AFTER 
the sack of jerusalem by Titus in the first century 
AD       Islamic revisionist history even includes the idea 
that  "arabs"  lived in  "palestina"   and that hebrew which 
was a written language several  thousand years before 
arabic had an alphabet is a "dialect"   of arabic. 

hebrew is a semitic language like arabic----MOST LIKELY having roots 
in the semitic language  AMHARIC  amongst others---
ARABIC is an off-shoot of that group of languages----
a younger one rather than a newer one.    LOTS of the 
semitic languages were written languages thousands 
of years ago----arabic did not have an alphabet or script 
until  300 AD


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Breaking News: An administrative detainee named Arafat Jaradad, age 30, has died, reportedly after being tortured. He had been held by Israel for 3 months under administrative detention. He was from Jenin and was held in  Majddi Prison. This was bound to happen, it was only a matter of time.


----------



## proudveteran06

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Breaking News: An administrative detainee named Arafat Jaradad, age 30, has died, reportedly after being tortured. He had been held by Israel for 3 months under administrative detention. He was from Jenin and was held in  Majddi Prison. This was bound to happen, it was only a matter of time.




  What took so long??   Look at the bright side;  He is now a Male Whore with all those Virgins


----------



## irosie91

People die in prison just as they die outside of prison   
Sherri is a propagandaist whore

   for the record---I have never encountered an inmate who 
   did not claim  "TORTURE"    I was so credulous at one 
   time in my life that I refused to send a patient back to jail 
   before examining the jail------they let me do it----the inmate 
   had lied.   Whenever a person dies in jail   SOMEONE claims 
   he was tortured    It is far more likely that if he WAS 
   murdered----it was by a fellow inmate     In fact the most 
   dangerous inmates in  the jails of the state in which I once  
   worked were    JIHADIST SCUM


----------



## irosie91

proudveteran06 said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Breaking News: An administrative detainee named Arafat Jaradad, age 30, has died, reportedly after being tortured. He had been held by Israel for 3 months under administrative detention. He was from Jenin and was held in  Majddi Prison. This was bound to happen, it was only a matter of time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What took so long??   Look at the bright side;  He is now a Male Whore with all those Virgins
Click to expand...



yes---with ALL THAT TORTURE   ----one person finally died---proving 
that  jews have a LOT TO LEARN FROM ISA RESPECTERS


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Breaking News: An administrative detainee named Arafat Jaradad, age 30, has died, reportedly after being tortured. He had been held by Israel for 3 months under administrative detention. He was from Jenin and was held in  Majddi Prison. This was bound to happen, it was only a matter of time.



He was arrested for throwing stones. The Zionist way: throw a stone, be tortured to death!


----------



## irosie91

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Breaking News: An administrative detainee named Arafat Jaradad, age 30, has died, reportedly after being tortured. He had been held by Israel for 3 months under administrative detention. He was from Jenin and was held in  Majddi Prison. This was bound to happen, it was only a matter of time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He was arrested for throwing stones. The Zionist way: throw a stone, be tortured to death!
Click to expand...



really    A 30 year old man throwing stones?     at what?  humans---
moving vehicles?     In my town that lump of shit would be lucky if 
the cops   (the gentile cops)  did not shoot him in the head.     Good thing
he dealt with zionists      Zionists have not learned the  ISA RESPECTING 
way-------in fact in JUSTINIAN LAW and IN SHARIAH LAW -----it was legal for 
some people to throw rocks as some people----to wit----isa respecters could 
throw rocks at   jews-----but ---should a jew return the compliment----the 
charge was   A CAPITAL ONE   

in my town----a man walking around with an axe------died because he 
refused to give the axe up to a cop.    ---the  cop was a conscientious 
christian----and was cleared of blame  despite the fact that jewish neighbors 
of the  mentally disturbed  christian with the axe----testified that 
they did not see the christian axe bearer as a threat


----------



## Lipush

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Breaking News: An administrative detainee named Arafat Jaradad, age 30, has died, reportedly after being tortured. He had been held by Israel for 3 months under administrative detention. He was from Jenin and was held in  Majddi Prison. This was bound to happen, it was only a matter of time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He was arrested for throwing stones. The Zionist way: throw a stone, be tortured to death!
Click to expand...


He died because of heart failure, but don't let facts confuse you


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Lipush said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Breaking News: An administrative detainee named Arafat Jaradad, age 30, has died, reportedly after being tortured. He had been held by Israel for 3 months under administrative detention. He was from Jenin and was held in  Majddi Prison. This was bound to happen, it was only a matter of time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He was arrested for throwing stones. The Zionist way: throw a stone, be tortured to death!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He died because of heart failure, but don't let facts confuse you
Click to expand...


His death was caused by torture, no truth in Zionists like you. You are taught to kill! A disgrace to Humanity!


----------



## Lipush

Sherri, once you stop the emply slogans and propaganda, and search for the truth, you realize you're wrong.

First, he was not a hunger striker, and Second, he wasn't at all healthy, he got a stroke and died.

But the "Blame the Zionists" game doesn't get to old with you, eh?

do some research and come back wiser.


----------



## toastman

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> He was arrested for throwing stones. The Zionist way: throw a stone, be tortured to death!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He died because of heart failure, but don't let facts confuse you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> His death was caused by torture, no truth in Zionists like you. You are taught to kill! A disgrace to Humanity!
Click to expand...


LOL, no know that even the pro-Palestinians here think you're a loonie  

Go back to bed crazy Nazi lady


----------



## Billo_Really

irosie91 said:


> People die in prison just as they die outside of prison


When are you gonna fuckin' die?

You're not doing us any favors by suckin' up _"earth air", _that someone more _"planet friendly" _could be breathing.

Just fuckin' take your life and give us all a break.


----------



## toastman

Poor Sherri, her world is so hate filled    .  She clearly is frustrated with the fact that Israel exists and each one of her post clearly illustrates her frustration. Ah well, sucks for her !


----------



## Billo_Really

Lipush said:


> But the "Blame the Zionists" game doesn't get to old with you, eh?


People will stop blaming zionists the day they start accepting responsibility for their own actions.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Lipush said:


> Sherri, once you stop the emply slogans and propaganda, and search for the truth, you realize you're wrong.
> 
> First, he was not a hunger striker, and Second, he wasn't at all healthy, he got a stroke and died.
> 
> But the "Blame the Zionists" game doesn't get to old with you, eh?
> 
> do some research and come back wiser.


Zionist war crimes will never be OK with me, he was held under unlawful administrative detention and he was tortured and he died. I am not whitewashing Zionist war crmes, not today, not ever! Now, I expect you will go out and  kill some babies, that is the Zionist way of life!


----------



## Lipush

loinboy said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> People die in prison just as they die outside of prison
> 
> 
> 
> When are you gonna fuckin' die?
> 
> You're not doing us any favors by suckin' up _"earth air", _that someone more _"planet friendly" _could be breathing.
> 
> Just fuckin' take your life and give us all a break.
Click to expand...


I don't get it.

People like Saigon scold people like roudy and Rose for 'abusive" language towards other posters, and you can say horrible things like "When are _you_ gonna fuckin' die"???

WTF??

Why don't you just _f*ck off?_


----------



## RoccoR

SherriMunnerlyn,

1020 BCE First Kingdom of Israel.



SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Palestine is the name for the land that goes back thousands of years, before the name Israel was even uttered!


*(COMMENT)*

Not quite right, but close.  

*Philistia - Philistines - Sea People*





"The historic Philistines were an Indo-European people who appeared in the southern coastal area of Canaan at the beginning of the Iron Age (circa 1175 BC), most probably from the Aegean region. 
According to the Bible, they ruled the five city-states (the "Philistine Pentapolis") of Gaza, Askelon, Ashdod, Ekron and Gath, from the Wadi Gaza in the south to the Yarqon River in the north, but with no fixed border to the east. 
The Bible paints them as the Kingdom of Israel's most dangerous enemy. 
Originating somewhere in the Aegean their population was around 25,000 in the 12th century BC, rising to a peak of 30,000 in the 11th century BC, of which the Aegean element was not more than half the total, and perhaps much less."
SOURCE:  Philistia - Philistines - Sea People - Crystalinks​
Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## toastman

Lipush, loinboy is trolling. Best to ignore him, he's clearly frustrated with his miserable life.


----------



## Billo_Really

toastman said:


> Poor Sherri, her world is so hate filled    .  She clearly is frustrated with the fact that Israel exists and each one of her post clearly illustrates her frustration. Ah well, sucks for her !


You don't think anyone notices that all you ever do, is attack the source, instead of arguing the points of her claim.

Which tells the reader, you have no argument at all.


----------



## Lipush

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sherri, once you stop the emply slogans and propaganda, and search for the truth, you realize you're wrong.
> 
> First, he was not a hunger striker, and Second, he wasn't at all healthy, he got a stroke and died.
> 
> But the "Blame the Zionists" game doesn't get to old with you, eh?
> 
> do some research and come back wiser.
> 
> 
> 
> Zionist war crimes will never be OK with me, he was held under unlawful administrative detention and he was tortured and he died. I am not whitewahing Zionist war crmes, not today, not ever! Now, go kill some more babies, that is your way of life!
Click to expand...


Blah blah blah.

Israel offered Palestinian medical staff to take part in Arafat's autopsy to make sure his cause of death wasn't abuse or torture (this is scoop being released right now this hour). So people like yourself and other haters among the PA and world cannot blame us for his bad health.

he was sick, he was not a hunger striker, and he died because his heart was WEAK.

That's the simple truth, which people will try to ignore to make excuses to hurt Israeli civilians.

Well, in case they try, they're going to get what's coming for them!

Palestinian detainee dies in Megiddo Prison - Israel News, Ynetnews

Now, I bet your gonna attack some "non believers" to express your anger on the "kikes" in your street. That is probably what YOU do best.

You can go f*ck off, to. Both you and Loiny!


----------



## toastman

loinboy said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Poor Sherri, her world is so hate filled    .  She clearly is frustrated with the fact that Israel exists and each one of her post clearly illustrates her frustration. Ah well, sucks for her !
> 
> 
> 
> You don't think anyone notices that all you ever do, is attack the source, instead of arguing the points of her claim.
> 
> Which tells the reader, you have no argument at all.
Click to expand...


Kind of like you did when you told rosie to drop dead already in the other thread??

Sherri is an Arab Propaganda machine, you can't argue with her.


----------



## Billo_Really

toastman said:


> Lipush, loinboy is trolling. Best to ignore him, he's clearly frustrated with his miserable life.


Trolls don't address specific points or answer direct questions.

However, trolls do make up their own reality about the person they are responding to, as you just demonstrated with your inference that I'm "frustrated" with my life.


----------



## toastman

loinboy said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lipush, loinboy is trolling. Best to ignore him, he's clearly frustrated with his miserable life.
> 
> 
> 
> Trolls don't address specific points or answer direct questions.
> 
> However, trolls do make up their own reality about the person they are responding to, as you just demonstrated with your inference that I'm "frustrated" with my life.
Click to expand...


You are aware you just told another poster to fuck off and die....when she wasn't even posting to you. lol.  Hey man, it's not Israels fault you're a miserable human being ! 

I think they have forums for people like you.


----------



## Billo_Really

toastman said:


> Kind of like you did when you told rosie to drop dead already in the other thread??
> 
> Sherri is an Arab Propaganda machine, you can't argue with her.


I didn't tell her to drop dead in another thread!  

I told her to take her own life in this thread, a few posts ago.


----------



## Billo_Really

toastman said:


> You are aware you just told another poster to fuck off and die....when she wasn't even posting to you. lol.  Hey man, it's not Israels fault you're a miserable human being !
> 
> I think they have forums for people like you.


Did you happen to see the post of hers I was responding to?

Whatever I said to her, was in proportion to what she said to someone else.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Lipush said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sherri, once you stop the emply slogans and propaganda, and search for the truth, you realize you're wrong.
> 
> First, he was not a hunger striker, and Second, he wasn't at all healthy, he got a stroke and died.
> 
> But the "Blame the Zionists" game doesn't get to old with you, eh?
> 
> do some research and come back wiser.
> 
> 
> 
> Zionist war crimes will never be OK with me, he was held under unlawful administrative detention and he was tortured and he died. I am not whitewahing Zionist war crmes, not today, not ever! Now, go kill some more babies, that is your way of life!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Blah blah blah.
> 
> Israel offered Palestinian medical staff to take part in Arafat's autopsy to make sure his cause of death wasn't abuse or torture (this is scoop being released right now this hour). So people like yourself and other haters among the PA and world cannot blame us for his bad health.
> 
> he was sick, he was not a hunger striker, and he died because his heart was WEAK.
> 
> That's the simple truth, which people will try to ignore to make excuses to hurt Israeli civilians.
> 
> Well, in case they try, they're going to get what's coming for them!
> 
> Palestinian detainee dies in Megiddo Prison - Israel News, Ynetnews
> 
> Now, I bet your gonna attack some "non believers" to express your anger on the "kikes" in your street. That is probably what YOU do best.
> 
> You can go f*ck off, to. Both you and Loiny!
Click to expand...


Zionist baby killers like you and your Nazi Zionist sources have zero credibility, you live to kill Palestinian babies and civilians and prisoners! That is all you represent, killers of Palestinians, scum of the earth!


----------



## Lipush

loinboy said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> 
> But the "Blame the Zionists" game doesn't get to old with you, eh?
> 
> 
> 
> People will stop blaming zionists the day they start accepting responsibility for their own actions.
Click to expand...


People blame the zionists for waether malfanctions. For bad aconomy.

for controling SHARK MOVEMENTS next to the shores of EGPYT.

People will stop blaming the zionists once they get a BRAIN and start USING IT!


----------



## proudveteran06

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Breaking News: An administrative detainee named Arafat Jaradad, age 30, has died, reportedly after being tortured. He had been held by Israel for 3 months under administrative detention. He was from Jenin and was held in  Majddi Prison. This was bound to happen, it was only a matter of time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He was arrested for throwing stones. The Zionist way: throw a stone, be tortured to death!
Click to expand...


Christians beheaded for practicing their faith ; The Islam Way; Practice our religion or we will kill you in the most barbaric way because we are barbarians !


----------



## Lipush

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Zionist war crimes will never be OK with me, he was held under unlawful administrative detention and he was tortured and he died. I am not whitewahing Zionist war crmes, not today, not ever! Now, go kill some more babies, that is your way of life!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blah blah blah.
> 
> Israel offered Palestinian medical staff to take part in Arafat's autopsy to make sure his cause of death wasn't abuse or torture (this is scoop being released right now this hour). So people like yourself and other haters among the PA and world cannot blame us for his bad health.
> 
> he was sick, he was not a hunger striker, and he died because his heart was WEAK.
> 
> That's the simple truth, which people will try to ignore to make excuses to hurt Israeli civilians.
> 
> Well, in case they try, they're going to get what's coming for them!
> 
> Palestinian detainee dies in Megiddo Prison - Israel News, Ynetnews
> 
> Now, I bet your gonna attack some "non believers" to express your anger on the "kikes" in your street. That is probably what YOU do best.
> 
> You can go f*ck off, to. Both you and Loiny!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Zionist baby killers like you and your Nazi Zionist sources have zero credibility, you live to kill Palestinian babies and civilians and prisoners! That is all you represent, killers of Palestinians, scum of the earth!
Click to expand...


Arguing with you will be like arguing with with a mollusk. There is no point.


----------



## Billo_Really

Lipush said:


> I don't get it.
> 
> People like Saigon scold people like roudy and Rose for 'abusive" language towards other posters, and you can say horrible things like "When are _you_ gonna fuckin' die"???
> 
> WTF??
> 
> Why don't you just _f*ck off?_


When you people demonstrate post after post such contempt and disdain for the suffering  Palestinian's go through, as a result of Israeli violations of international law and a total disregard for human rights, WTF do you expect people to say?

Let me spell it out for you and the *Roudy's *and* rosies *and* MB's *and *toastmen *and *Connery's* etc etc etc...

...if you're going to treat Palestinian's like garbage, you will be treated like garbage too! What goes around, comes around.  The door swings both ways.  I know a lot of you who live in Israel think you can get away with living by a different set of standards than anyone else, but I'm here to tell you, that's a myth of retarded thinking.

You're not special; you're not chosen; you're not beyond reproach; and you're certainly not fooling anyone by accusing the Pals of all the problems in your universe.
*
Rosie* deliberately made light of someone dying after being tortured by the Israeli's and she is just fuckin' lucky this website has rules that prevent me from saying what I really wanted to say to her.


----------



## Billo_Really

Lipush said:


> People blame the zionists for waether malfanctions. For bad aconomy.
> 
> for controling SHARK MOVEMENTS next to the shores of EGPYT.


The zionists shooting at Palestinian fishermen, wasn't a weather malfunction.




Lipush said:


> People will stop blaming the zionists once they get a BRAIN and start USING IT!.


Talk to the hand, if you're gonna give me that "we're the victim" bullshit!

Zionists are blamed for the shit zionists do.  But since you cannot, for the life of you, act like a responsible adult, you have to make up your own reasons why people blame zionists. Which are always something other than the zionists own actions.


----------



## Lipush

My point has nothing to do with the Palestinians, don't twist the issue, Loinboy, you said it yourself I at times "twists the argument to non related issue"? 

For the sake of honesty, at least, don't do the same.

People have here pointed out at time about flaming.

You wanna know what flaming is??

Light example- telling a poster "where are you gonna fuckin' die" will be considered flaiming, telling a poster "You were born to kill babies, baby killer" even though poster in question doesn't at ALL know poster in which she tells that to, will be considered flaiming. 

My issue with all that is, what if you call to Roudy, or Rose, or me, to be civilized with you and stop the hatred, you cannot demand that while telling to a person to "go die".

THAT's the issue! get it!

Sherri cannot insult me without even knowing me and expect me to be civilized to her back! even when I do try all I get is bashing, flaming, insuling. And that doesn't end here. She even went to the onforgivible and insulted my PARENTS for KIDNAPPING ME.

If Sherri is honest to herself, she should appologize. I would NEVER go down to a level of insulting your mother or father, sherri! there are things you just don't DO!

And I will use that post to call for Rose, Roudy, Hossfly and the others, please, do not go down to the level of insulting like they do. don't give them ground to personal attacks. I will try to do the same.


----------



## Lipush

loinboy said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> 
> People blame the zionists for waether malfanctions. For bad aconomy.
> 
> for controling SHARK MOVEMENTS next to the shores of EGPYT.
> 
> 
> 
> The zionists shooting at Palestinian fishermen, wasn't a weather malfunction.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> 
> People will stop blaming the zionists once they get a BRAIN and start USING IT!.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Talk to the hand, if you're gonna give me that "we're the victim" bullshit!
> 
> Zionists are blamed for the shit zionists do.  But since you cannot, for the life of you, act like a responsible adult, you have to make up your own reasons why people blame zionists. Which are always something other than the zionists own actions.
Click to expand...


We take responsibility for what is our responsibility to take.

Mossad Shark, birds, are not responsibility to take.

Fixing heart failures of Palestinians is not our responsibility to take.

Controling world aconomy is not our responsibility to take.

What IS under our responsibility is bad decision made by the government or army or civilians.


----------



## Billo_Really

Lipush said:


> My issue with all that is, what if you call to Roudy, or Rose, or me, to be civilized with you...


I've already said, if you're respectful in your posts, I'll reciprocate.

But if you aren't, don't blame me for what follows, because you had it coming.

*Rosie* intitiated the meaness and I let her have it.

If her post was more respectful and sincere, I wouldn't have said what I said.


----------



## Billo_Really

Lipush said:


> We take responsibility for what is our responsibility to take.
> 
> Mossad Shark, birds, are not responsibility to take.
> 
> Fixing heart failures of Palestinians is not our responsibility to take.
> 
> Controling world aconomy is not our responsibility to take.
> 
> What IS under our responsibility is bad decision made by the government or army or civilians.


I showed you a video of an IDF patrol boat shooting at Palestinian fishermen with a .50 cal in Gazan territorial waters and to date, you still haven't condemned those actions.

That's not taking responsibility.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Lipush said:


> loinboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> 
> But the "Blame the Zionists" game doesn't get to old with you, eh?
> 
> 
> 
> People will stop blaming zionists the day they start accepting responsibility for their own actions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> People blame the zionists for waether malfanctions. For bad aconomy.
> 
> for controling SHARK MOVEMENTS next to the shores of EGPYT.
> 
> People will stop blaming the zionists once they get a BRAIN and start USING IT!
Click to expand...


You will not be there much longer, no need for me to change my way of thinking. Like the Nazis before you, the  days of the Zionists in power in Palestine are numbered!


----------



## Hossfly

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> He was arrested for throwing stones. The Zionist way: throw a stone, be tortured to death!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He died because of heart failure, but don't let facts confuse you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> His death was caused by torture, no truth in Zionists like you. You are taught to kill! A disgrace to Humanity!
Click to expand...

Isn't it amazing that Frau Sherri overlooks the fact that her Muslim friends are taught to kill the Infidels.  Even this supposed "good Christian woman" wouldn't be spared by them if she happened to be in an area like Nigeria where her Muslim friends are busy killing the Christians.  Where is your sympathy, Frau Sherri, for those Christians being slaughtered there?  Naturally, Frau Sherri would have no sympathy even for peaceful Muslim activists in Syria dying since there are no Jews involved.
Syria: Activist Dies In Jail, Second Feared Dead Eurasia Review | Eurasia Review


----------



## Lipush

loinboy said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> 
> My issue with all that is, what if you call to Roudy, or Rose, or me, to be civilized with you...
> 
> 
> 
> I've already said, if you're respectful in your posts, I'll reciprocate.
> 
> But if you aren't, don't blame me for what follows, because you had it coming.
> 
> *Rosie* intitiated the meaness and I let her have it.
> 
> If her post was more respectful and sincere, I wouldn't have said what I said.
Click to expand...


I saw that post for it really stood out, is all.

As for me, you be civilized with me, I'd be with you the same (even if you tend to have a really short fuze, but I don't have a problem with that).

As for Sherri, I expect an honest apology from her for insulting my family. She can call me anything she wants, but when she goes out insulting my _mamá_, she can only hope for me to be civilized with her


----------



## Lipush

loinboy said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> 
> We take responsibility for what is our responsibility to take.
> 
> Mossad Shark, birds, are not responsibility to take.
> 
> Fixing heart failures of Palestinians is not our responsibility to take.
> 
> Controling world aconomy is not our responsibility to take.
> 
> What IS under our responsibility is bad decision made by the government or army or civilians.
> 
> 
> 
> I showed you a video of an IDF patrol boat shooting at Palestinian fishermen with a .50 cal in Gazan territorial waters and to date, you still haven't condemned those actions.
> 
> That's not taking responsibility.
Click to expand...


I have said that from a short video you cannot really understand what happened there.

If the IDF acted with unjustified violence in that case, I would have condemned that.

That was not proven in that video


----------



## Lipush

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> loinboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> People will stop blaming zionists the day they start accepting responsibility for their own actions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> People blame the zionists for waether malfanctions. For bad aconomy.
> 
> for controling SHARK MOVEMENTS next to the shores of EGPYT.
> 
> People will stop blaming the zionists once they get a BRAIN and start USING IT!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You will not be there much longer, no need for me to change my way of thinking. Like the Nazis before you, your days are numbered!
Click to expand...


Nobody is asking you to change your way of thinking. We CALL YOU to change the way of speaking to people you don't know.


----------



## Billo_Really

Lipush said:


> I have said that from a short video you cannot really understand what happened there.
> 
> If the IDF acted with unjustified violence in that case, I would have condemned that.
> 
> That was not proven in that video


That video shows everything you need to know.  You see a Palestinian boat fishing in Gazan territorial waters.  Then you see this IDF patrol boat come roaring up and opening up with a .50 cal.  You see people fishing, then you see the water spray of the .50 cal shells going across the water in the direction of the fishing boat.  It is more than obvious in the video that the patrol boat was not threatened and not shot at.  WTF more do you want?

This is the point I'm making.  When you can't even admit to something so obvious as that, the problem is with you and your sense of morality and ethics.


----------



## Billo_Really

Lipush said:


> I saw that post for it really stood out, is all.
> 
> As for me, you be civilized with me, I'd be with you the same (even if you tend to have a really short fuze, but I don't have a problem with that).
> 
> As for Sherri, I expect an honest apology from her for insulting my family. She can call me anything she wants, but when she goes out insulting my _mamá_, she can only hope for me to be civilized with her


Can we at least agree, that *rosie* ain't no Mother Theresa?


----------



## toastman

sherrimunnerlyn said:


> lipush said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> loinboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> people will stop blaming zionists the day they start accepting responsibility for their own actions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> people blame the zionists for waether malfanctions. For bad aconomy.
> 
> For controling shark movements next to the shores of egpyt.
> 
> People will stop blaming the zionists once they get a brain and start using it!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you will not be there much longer, no need for me to change my way of thinking. Like the nazis before you, the  days of the zionists in power in palestine are numbered!
Click to expand...


hahahahahahahhahahahahhahahahahahahahhahahahahahahhahahahahhahahahahahahahhahahahahahahhahahahahhahahahahahahahhahahahahahahhahahahahhahahahahahahahhahahahahahahhahahahahhahahahahahahahhahahahahahahhahahahahhahahahahahahahhahahahahahahhahahahahhahahahahahahahhahahahahahahhahahahahhahahahahahahahhahahahahahahhahahahahhahahahahahahahhahahahahahahhahahahahhahahahahahahahhahahahahahahhahahahahhahahahahahahahhahahahahahahhahahahahhahahahahahahahhahahahahahahhahahahahhahahahahahahahhahahahahahahhahahahahhahahahahahahahhahahahahahahhahahahahhahahahahahahahhahahahahahahhahahahahhahahahahahahahhahahahahahahhahahahahhahahahahahahahhahahahahahahhahahahahhahahahahahahahhahahahahahahhahahahahhahahahahahahahhahahahahahahhahahahahhahahahahahahahhahahahahahahhahahahahhahahahahahahahhahahahahahahhahahahahhahahahahahahahhahahahahahahhahahahahhahahahahahahahhahahahahahahhahahahahhahahahahahahahhahahahahahahhahahahahhahahahahahahahhahahahahahahhahahahahhahahahahahahahhahahahahahahhahahahahhahahahahahahahhahahahahahahhahahahahhahahahahahahahhahahahahahahhahahahahhahahahahahahahhahahahahahahhahahahahhahahahahahahah


----------



## irosie91

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> loinboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> People will stop blaming zionists the day they start accepting responsibility for their own actions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> People blame the zionists for waether malfanctions. For bad aconomy.
> 
> for controling SHARK MOVEMENTS next to the shores of EGPYT.
> 
> People will stop blaming the zionists once they get a BRAIN and start USING IT!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You will not be there much longer, no need for me to change my way of thinking. Like the Nazis before you, the  days of the Zionists in power in Palestine are numbered!
Click to expand...



  you and your fellow nazis have not changed your way of thinking 
in 1700 years sherri       and for all those years you and your fellow 
nazis have been threatening and murdering zionists ----your frustration 
is understandable------you have not won your goal


----------



## toastman

Just curious Sherri, when are our days numbered ??

Hahaha


----------



## Hossfly

loinboy said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> 
> I saw that post for it really stood out, is all.
> 
> As for me, you be civilized with me, I'd be with you the same (even if you tend to have a really short fuze, but I don't have a problem with that).
> 
> As for Sherri, I expect an honest apology from her for insulting my family. She can call me anything she wants, but when she goes out insulting my _mamá_, she can only hope for me to be civilized with her
> 
> 
> 
> Can we at least agree, that *rosie* ain't no Mother Theresa?
Click to expand...

Agreed. She's like Mother Teresa.


----------



## toastman

loinboy said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> 
> I saw that post for it really stood out, is all.
> 
> As for me, you be civilized with me, I'd be with you the same (even if you tend to have a really short fuze, but I don't have a problem with that).
> 
> As for Sherri, I expect an honest apology from her for insulting my family. She can call me anything she wants, but when she goes out insulting my _mamá_, she can only hope for me to be civilized with her
> 
> 
> 
> Can we at least agree, that *rosie* ain't no Mother Theresa?
Click to expand...


Hey groinboy, . Take your 'opinion', write it down on a piece of paper, put it in an envelope and stick it up your Nazi ass, cause no one here gives two shits about what you have to say !


----------



## AsheedMidrarwz

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Breaking News: An administrative detainee named Arafat Jaradad, age 30, has died, reportedly after being tortured. He had been held by Israel for 3 months under administrative detention. He was from Jenin and was held in  Majddi Prison. This was bound to happen, it was only a matter of time.



Great news.  I'm breaking out the Don Julio for a couple rounds.


----------



## Lipush

loinboy said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> 
> I saw that post for it really stood out, is all.
> 
> As for me, you be civilized with me, I'd be with you the same (even if you tend to have a really short fuze, but I don't have a problem with that).
> 
> As for Sherri, I expect an honest apology from her for insulting my family. She can call me anything she wants, but when she goes out insulting my _mamá_, she can only hope for me to be civilized with her
> 
> 
> 
> Can we at least agree, that *rosie* ain't no Mother Theresa?
Click to expand...


Of course she isn't.

but niether am I.

there is no need to be mother theresa to be able to simply be civilized with one another.

Like, BIK is a Palestinian, and his opinions are totally different then mine, but we can also be civilized at times. People who only bash and people who're only POLITE ALL THE TIME are not serious, either of them.

That's what I personally think.


----------



## Lipush

I am still expecting for Sherri's apology. If she has the guts and honesty and she is a devoted follower of Jesus, she should be brave enough to admit she was being, at the understatement, mistaken.


----------



## toastman

Lipush said:


> I am still expecting for Sherri's apology. If she has the guts and honesty and she is a devoted follower of Jesus, she should be brave enough to admit she was being, at the understatement, mistaken.



Well I hope you have lots of free time !


----------



## Lipush

Actually I do not. But I'm not letting her off the hook on this. As I said before, there are just things you don't do. She should have been _banned_ for what she said, me expecting her to appologize is the least of what she has to face.


----------



## Connery

Back on topic. 


There is no way sherri can defend this man and his alleged plight.

*WHAT HAVE WE LEARNED ABOUT SAMER ISSAWI​*

Samer Issawi of Issawiyeh, Jerusalem was arrested in April 2002 and sentenced to 26 years for attempted murder, belonging to an unrecognized (terror) organization, military training, and possession of weapons, arms and explosive materials. 

Sammi was a third party beneficiary of  an agreement between Israel and Hamas to release Israeli soldier Gilad Shalit in exchange for 1,027 prisoners, he was then  released during the Gilad Shalit prisoner exchange.

The UN Security Council gave it's overwhelming approval of the Israeli/Palastinian agreement for prisoner exchange. 

In July 2012 Sammi reportedly violated the terms of his release by leaving Jerusalem and crossing into the nearby neighborhood of A-Ram, and was therefore rearrested. 

According to Israeli and Palestinian officials Sammi eats periodically although it is claimed that Sammi is a on a hunger strike.

Amended


"Capt. Eytan Buchman, an IDF spokesman, has provided additional details about Issawi's terror activities. He writes that Issawi  was convicted of severe crimes, which including five attempts of intentional death. This included four shootings, between July 2001 and February 2002, in which Isawi and his partners fired on police cars and buses travelling between Ma'ale Adumim and Jerusalem. In one attack, a policeman was injured and required surgery. On October 30, 2001, Isawi, together with an accomplice, fired at two students walking from the Hebrew University campus to their car in a nearby parking lot. In another case, Isawi provided guns and explosive devices to a squad, who fired on a bus. Finally, in December 2001, Isawi ordered an attack on security personnel at Hebrew University, providing a squad with a pistol and a pipebomb. Two of the squad members tracked security personnel but opted not to execute the attack."


----------



## toastman

But according to Sherri, killing Jews in not unlawful. Just ask her yourself !


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

toastman said:


> Just curious Sherri, when are our days numbered ??
> 
> Hahaha



are you in israel?


----------



## Billo_Really

toastman said:


> Hey groinboy, . Take your 'opinion', write it down on a piece of paper, put it in an envelope and stick it up your Nazi ass, cause no one here gives two shits about what you have to say !


Then why are you responding to my post if you don't give a shit?


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

toastman said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am still expecting for Sherri's apology. If she has the guts and honesty and she is a devoted follower of Jesus, she should be brave enough to admit she was being, at the understatement, mistaken.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well I hope you have lots of free time !
Click to expand...




toastman said:


> But according to Sherri, killing Jews in not unlawful. Just ask her yourself !



I never said that.


----------



## MHunterB

loinboy said:


> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was discussing your addresses to me...
> 
> 
> 
> And I was addressing that by making the point you're not exactly a _*"beacon of cordiality", *_yourself.
> 
> If it seems   I am being an asshole, that's only because I'm better at it than you are.  And the majority of the times when I am, it's because I'm reacting to someone's post to me.  Ergo, if you're not a dick to me, chances are, I won't be a dick to you.  But if you're gonna make sarcastic, bullshit comments, that you seem to repeat a lot, that's being just as rude as me.  The point is, the rudeness started with you.  And it was only after a dozen times of putting up with that rudeness, did I decide to let you have it back.
> 
> And now, I don't cut you anymore slack.  When you're a dick, I'm a dick.  You get what you give.  If you're respectful to me, I'll reciprocate.  But if you think you can get away with being rude to me and have me not be rude to you in return, that's when I start seeing "red".  Because I detest hypocrites.  And I make it a point to go after them whenever I run into one.
Click to expand...


In what way, exactly, do you imagine that I've been rude to you?  Which comments of mine have you found offensive?  Because the kind of thing you paraphrased at me earlier was not anything I recognized as having posted to you.  I think you're confusing me with someone else.


----------

